# Plus size & pregnant join here



## Sparklegirl

As the titel says plus size ladies join here...

So lets share our "big" journey through pregnancy together.. Our excitement, our fears of being plus size &pregnant... And of course our big beautiful bellies :winkwink:

Just a thread we plus size ladies can come chat :flower:


----------



## RosieB1977

I am joining! 
I'm a big girl, and pregnant! My Dr has told me that there are no real dangers that I have in store for me, even though I'm bigger. No one has ever said anything to me about being big... or older(I'm 34... turning 35 mid september)
I don't have any fear... and I don't think anyone else should either!!!! We should all enjoy our pregnancies!!!!!


----------



## hungary97

I'm plus size too and will also turn 35 befor bubba is born. I have recently lost two stone which I felt help me get pregnant. I must admit I am nervous about putting the weight back on as I know how tiring that extra weight makes you. 

I am 6+3 and have put 2lb on but my boobs have already gotten bigger and I am already super blessed in that department just hoping they don't get too much bigger x


----------



## LadyMuck80

Me too! I have my first midwife appointment tomorrow and rather than being excited, I am worried about my weight being an issue. This is my first baby and I am having nightmares about the scan and the ultrasound person not being able to see through my ample tum!


----------



## kraftykoala

Another big girl here! Have my booking in appointment with the midwife on friday and I'm dreading getting on the scales :(


----------



## Kimiw

Im joining too!


----------



## sethsmummy

:hi: 

Another Big mummy to be here :happydance:

I am 24, this is my second (i have a 2 and a half year old), I am 5 ft 5 and currently weight 18 stone6. Started off my pregnanct at 18 stone 8 so doing well lol. my BMI is 44.

I didnt give my midwife a chance to mention my weight... i got in there first! She didnt really mention it much because i said i knew i had to watch what i eat and try not put any weight on but keep it steady. 

I have a lot of fears about this pregnancy (more the birth) because me first was a complete mess up! 

LadyMuch dont worry about the u/s... they may not be able to get as good a pic but trust me.. they will see baby :) they may just have to press down a bit harder.. they say baby perfect on my sister and she is also a big lady (uk size 28/30 and close to the 20 stone mark). 

wishing all you girls so much luck through your pregnancy xxx


----------



## kraftykoala

I had a scan today and had to hold my delightful tummy flap out of the way lol, saw the bubba just fine though :)


----------



## LadyMuck80

Thanks guys...I have been following slimming world for the last couple of years and lost about 4 stone but as soon as I got pregnant I couldn't face fresh fruit and salad (which I loved pre-pregnancy) and could only stomach the plainest food...think kiddie food of breaded chicken and peas. I feel like I am coming out of that now and am slowly bringing back lots of fresh food back into my diet.

I'm a similar weight to you, Sethsmummy but a wee bit taller. Like you say, desperately trying not to put on more than a few pounds but not going to be stressing over it too much. x


----------



## DD2012

Love this thread! I am plus size too and pregnant with my second. I didn't worry about it so much the first time around but am this time. I'm a bit heavier, didn't get rid of all the baby weight and now will be adding more.


----------



## Sparklegirl

Wow glad to see there are a few plus size & pregnant ladies :happydance: ... 
i just want to say i didnt forget about this thread, was feeling too well today :nope: but will get back to you all 2morro, also will have more time to chat :winkwink: as dh leaves 2morro :cry: ...


----------



## WholeHeart

I'm plus size, too, though oddly I've never had any doctor make a big deal out of my weight (weird considering that I've never been within 20 pounds of "healthy" in my entire adult life, and that's *after* I lost 70 pounds in college--which I somehow managed to finish gaining back right before getting pregnant). Otherwise I'm perfectly healthy.... Anyway, I don't have much more time here in the first trimester board, but here I am for the moment.


----------



## Pixie pops

Can I join in please lady's? x


----------



## sethsmummy

:hi: to all the new ladies :D

How are we all today? 

I had a bad day yesterday with a bit of bleeding and lots of cramp but midwife told me to just stay at home and they will just see me when i have my scan in 3 weeks. :( so now gotta wait that long to see if baby is ok x


----------



## Sparklegirl

Welcome to all you ladies :flower:, im must say im super happy there a a few plus size girls on here :blush:

@hungry97 wow congrats on loseing 2 stone :thumbup: 

@ladymuck how did your scan go??? i know it can be very daunting,i have mine scheduled in 4weeks.. & i too am a bit worried about the weight issue..

@krafty im sooo happy your scan went well, do u still have to go friday???

@sethsmum im about the same as you bmi 42, i did lose like 5 kg b4 getting pregnant lol
how are you you ladies feeling today

im doing ok as dh left to go work away for 4 weeks, but i hope it flies by coz when he gets back we have our 1st scan :happydance:
is it normal to feel so much pulling & stretching this early in the pregnancy??
did anybody else have that


----------



## Sparklegirl

sethsmummy said:


> :hi: to all the new ladies :D
> 
> How are we all today?
> 
> I had a bad day yesterday with a bit of bleeding and lots of cramp but midwife told me to just stay at home and they will just see me when i have my scan in 3 weeks. :( so now gotta wait that long to see if baby is ok x

aawwww hun, hope you feeling a bit better today. did you have bleeding b4 in your pregnancy or is this the 1st time?? im just curious coz it my fast pregnancy & i dont know that much...


----------



## Sparklegirl

Pixie pops said:


> Can I join in please lady's? x

ofcourse you can join pixie, i jist saw on your sig that you have been ttc for 5 yrs :hugs: i know how you feel hun we tried for nearly4 years lets hope our
lil babas sticks


----------



## kraftykoala

Morning ladies! 

I feel absolutely shocking today, sooooo queasy. 

@sparklegirl Friday is my booking in appointment, I'm not going to tell them about the private scan or I won't get my 12 week one from them ;) They've got my dates a week out because they go by your LMP and I have long cycles.


----------



## kraftykoala

Oooh I'm a raspberry!


----------



## sethsmummy

hey Sparkle, yeah i feel much better today. no more blood and the cramping has gone finally. This was the first time I have ever had bleeding during pregnancy which is why it scared me so much, there is also history in my family (mum and sister) of loosing the second pregnancy. 

feel free to ask any questions hun, I can try answer them for you if you write a list xx


----------



## Sparklegirl

kraftykoala said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> I feel absolutely shocking today, sooooo queasy.
> 
> @sparklegirl Friday is my booking in appointment, I'm not going to tell them about the private scan or I won't get my 12 week one from them ;) They've got my dates a week out because they go by your LMP and I have long cycles.

oh ok, i wouldnt say anything either if i was in that situation :blush: must be soooo exciting to see ur lil baby again..

i know im not sure either when im due coz i have had pretty laong irregulat cycles too.. only my last 2-3 cycles was normal 32 - 35 cd


----------



## Laura91

Hi, mind if I join? :hi:

I'm 21 and this is our first :D 

At my booking in appointment with the midwife I was 14st 10lbs but now (2wks later) i'm down 2lbs :yipee:! I haven't done anything different, no morning sickness either - and i've eaten everything in sight lately too :blush: 

How is everyone? x


----------



## sethsmummy

Congratulations to all you ladies on your little beans (or whichever name you have chosen :) 

hope you feel better krafty! It's not nice to feel like crap all day. 

Woo makes 3 of us who are unsure of dates. my Midwife is going off a "spotting" bleed that i had.. and before that i didnt have a normal period for 4 months. Ever since i had my implant removed i was only getting one every 3 to 4 months with only 3 months where i was regular every month. Cant wait to find out exactly how far gone i am x


----------



## LiamsWife

Morning ladies! May I join you? :) x


----------



## sethsmummy

morning liamswife and Laura :hi::hi::hi::hi:


----------



## Sparklegirl

Welcome ladies, the more the merrier :happydance:


----------



## mummy2o

I'll join in also. This is my second pregnancy. First one I was 18stones 6 years ago and this one about 24 stones. I am rather active and go to the gym, just I like all the wrong food. However, trying to eat some what healthy this time around.


----------



## Xurfingers4US

I'm a plus sized mommy-to-be :) I have another scan today, I just hope I haven't put on that much weight in the last 4 weeks. . .I have been really sick for my entire first trimester but I have been eating horribly. Wish me luck!


----------



## sophieloafy

sethsmummy said:


> :hi:
> 
> Another Big mummy to be here :happydance:
> 
> I am 24, this is my second (i have a 2 and a half year old), I am 5 ft 5 and currently weight 18 stone6. Started off my pregnanct at 18 stone 8 so doing well lol. my BMI is 44.
> 
> I didnt give my midwife a chance to mention my weight... i got in there first! She didnt really mention it much because i said i knew i had to watch what i eat and try not put any weight on but keep it steady.
> 
> I have a lot of fears about this pregnancy (more the birth) because me first was a complete mess up!
> 
> LadyMuch dont worry about the u/s... they may not be able to get as good a pic but trust me.. they will see baby :) they may just have to press down a bit harder.. they say baby perfect on my sister and she is also a big lady (uk size 28/30 and close to the 20 stone mark).
> 
> wishing all you girls so much luck through your pregnancy xxx

Hi Sethsmummy i am also 18 stones somethin with a bmi of 44, i am really not looking forward to going to the hospital for my book in scan, when i had my daughter 2 years ago they were on my case right away about my weight and it really got me down. this time around i weigh 2 stones more than that and i am 35 in september. I am not looking forward to seeing the midwife at all :nope:


----------



## sophieloafy

https://www.facebook.com/groups/333439703409849/#

Somewhere where we can all chat and help each other on a more personal level xxxx


----------



## sethsmummy

sophieloafy said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> :hi:
> 
> Another Big mummy to be here :happydance:
> 
> I am 24, this is my second (i have a 2 and a half year old), I am 5 ft 5 and currently weight 18 stone6. Started off my pregnanct at 18 stone 8 so doing well lol. my BMI is 44.
> 
> I didnt give my midwife a chance to mention my weight... i got in there first! She didnt really mention it much because i said i knew i had to watch what i eat and try not put any weight on but keep it steady.
> 
> I have a lot of fears about this pregnancy (more the birth) because my first was a complete mess up!
> 
> LadyMuch dont worry about the u/s... they may not be able to get as good a pic but trust me.. they will see baby :) they may just have to press down a bit harder.. they say baby perfect on my sister and she is also a big lady (uk size 28/30 and close to the 20 stone mark).
> 
> wishing all you girls so much luck through your pregnancy xxx
> 
> Hi Sethsmummy i am also 18 stones somethin with a bmi of 44, i am really not looking forward to going to the hospital for my book in scan, when i had my daughter 2 years ago they were on my case right away about my weight and it really got me down. this time around i weigh 2 stones more than that and i am 35 in september. I am not looking forward to seeing the midwife at all :nope:Click to expand...


I cant say I had my weight mentioned last time.. i started at 14stone 14lb so I wasn't so big. I am sure the consultant will nag me throughout but i dont go see them until i am 16 weeks. I have my first scan on the 4th Aug and i cant wait.. I know even though I am big the hospital is used to bigger women these days and hopefully they wont judge. As for the midwife.. .i got in there first about my weight before she could even mention it lol x


----------



## sethsmummy

sophieloafy said:


> https://www.facebook.com/groups/333439703409849/#
> 
> Somewhere where we can all chat and help each other on a more personal level xxxx

I'll join after my first scan. nobody on FB knows im pregnant yet... only another 2 weeks and 6 days to go!


----------



## baileybram

Can I join too this is my 3rd and I'm 35 on Saturday. When I had my 1st I weighed 16s7lb then when I was pregnant with my second I was 18s7lb BMI of 43 and the difference in how I was treated was horrible. My weight got upto 20s10lb in January last year and I've managed to lose 4stone and I'm now 16s11lb I really want to get down to 16s4lb before going to the midwife as if you BMI is over 40 here the hospital treat you sooo differently x


----------



## sophieloafy

Sparklegirl said:


> As the titel says plus size ladies join here...
> 
> So lets share our "big" journey through pregnancy together.. Our excitement, our fears of being plus size &pregnant... And of course our big beautiful bellies :winkwink:
> 
> Just a thread we plus size ladies can come chat :flower:

just sent u a pm hun x


----------



## maggie111

I've just found out I'm pregnant today!!! :happydance: So I'll prematurely join in :D

I've been trying for a while now so I knew that losing weight was the next thing I could do for fertility. But I was so upset to have to quit smoking (which I have for a year or two) I really didn't want to have to restrict my food till I was pregnant!! :lol:

Now the healthy eating will start with earnest - the main thing for me to do is to pick up my exercise too, walking the dog etc.

I don't mind (yet) what the doctors etc will say about my weight - I've found that if I'm happy to acknowledge that it's an issue before they feel they need to tell me! I did watch a scary documentary on Obese and Pregnant once! :blush:


----------



## kraftykoala

I got measured in M & S for bras today and it was hideous, she said 'well we'll get you out of those wires immediately' so its bye bye pretty flowery bras and hello boulder holders lol.


----------



## kraftykoala

sethsmummy said:


> sophieloafy said:
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/333439703409849/#
> 
> Somewhere where we can all chat and help each other on a more personal level xxxx
> 
> I'll join after my first scan. nobody on FB knows im pregnant yet... only another 2 weeks and 6 days to go!Click to expand...

Me too, not going public on facebook until after 12 week scan x


----------



## sophieloafy

kraftykoala said:


> I got measured in M & S for bras today and it was hideous, she said 'well we'll get you out of those wires immediately' so its bye bye pretty flowery bras and hello boulder holders lol.


I have to go around loose when i am in the house... cannot stand wearing a bra at the mo.


----------



## ChezTunes

:hi: Hi, I'd like to join! 

I'm 24, my BMI is 40 this time around. I was about 13 stone at 9 weeks with my DD when the MW weighed me. I put on 3 stone in that pregnancy. I got weighed in my pre-op for my C-section and I was about 16 stone the day before I had her. 

I now weight about a stone more than I did the day before I had her. My mom threw our scales out before I got home so I never did know what I got down to. I was terrified of getting weighed this time and said to the MW I weigh more now what when I was pregnant just to save a little embarrassment!! :blush: I get depressed everytime I see myself so I can't wait to have a bump again. I was so comfortable with my baby bump. The closest to beautiful I've ever felt in my life! :cloud9:


----------



## mummy2o

sophieloafy said:


> kraftykoala said:
> 
> 
> I got measured in M & S for bras today and it was hideous, she said 'well we'll get you out of those wires immediately' so its bye bye pretty flowery bras and hello boulder holders lol.
> 
> 
> I have to go around loose when i am in the house... cannot stand wearing a bra at the mo.Click to expand...

I don't mind wearing a bra, but its as soon as I take it off it feels like all this extra pressure comes down and hurts even more for a bit, so I generally remain bra free when at home


----------



## ChezTunes

sethsmummy said:


> :hi: to all the new ladies :D
> 
> How are we all today?
> 
> I had a bad day yesterday with a bit of bleeding and lots of cramp but midwife told me to just stay at home and they will just see me when i have my scan in 3 weeks. :( so now gotta wait that long to see if baby is ok x

I had spotting in my 7th week (stopped in that same week) and also have to wait for a scan. Mine is Wednesday next week so fingers crossed baby is doing good. I'm so nervous as I've personally never had spotting before without it turning into a MC. I've had 4 MC's in the past with an ex but went on to have DD with my DF and got pregnant soon after! I'm so scared that baby has stopped growing... :cry: I'll have to let you know how my scan goes next week. :thumbup:


----------



## sophieloafy

ChezTunes said:


> :I was so comfortable with my baby bump. The closest to beautiful I've ever felt in my life! :cloud9:


I loved my bump too :hugs::hugs:


----------



## kraftykoala

It's been over 6 years since I had a bump, I've forgotten what it was like


----------



## sethsmummy

ChezTunes said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> :hi: to all the new ladies :D
> 
> How are we all today?
> 
> I had a bad day yesterday with a bit of bleeding and lots of cramp but midwife told me to just stay at home and they will just see me when i have my scan in 3 weeks. :( so now gotta wait that long to see if baby is ok x
> 
> I had spotting in my 7th week (stopped in that same week) and also have to wait for a scan. Mine is Wednesday next week so fingers crossed baby is doing good. I'm so nervous as I've personally never had spotting before without it turning into a MC. I've had 4 MC's in the past with an ex but went on to have DD with my DF and got pregnant soon after! I'm so scared that baby has stopped growing... :cry: I'll have to let you know how my scan goes next week. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks hun, I think its horrendous they make you wait so long. If i was in at 12 weeks then it wouldnt bother me because thats next week... but i have to wait even longer than that. And just like you im scared baby has stopped growing or died. x


----------



## Gamina

I think I belong here *waves* I am 17 stone but being quite tall at 5 10 my BMI is around the 36 mark and always has been. I'm pretty active though the midwife didn't make a big thing about it she wants me to see a consultant as I have asthma as well.


----------



## Sparklegirl

Hey ladies what do you think of these siggy???? 

https://text.glitter-graphics.net/heart/p.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/heart/l.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/heart/u.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/heart/s.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/heart/s.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/heart/i.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/heart/z.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/heart/e.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/heart/a.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/heart/n.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/heart/d.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/heart/p.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/heart/r.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/heart/e.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/heart/g.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/heart/n.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/heart/a.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/heart/n.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/heart/t.gif


https://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/p.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/l.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/u.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/s.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/s.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/i.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/z.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/e.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/a.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/n.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/d.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/p.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/r.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/e.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/g.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/n.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/a.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/n.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/hearty/t.gif

https://text.glitter-graphics.net/flower/p.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/flower/l.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/flower/u.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/flower/s.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/flower/s.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/flower/i.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/flower/z.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/flower/e.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/flower/a.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/flower/n.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/flower/d.gifhttps://dl3.glitter-graphics.net/empty.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/flower/p.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/flower/r.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/flower/e.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/flower/g.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/flower/n.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/flower/a.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/flower/n.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/flower/t.gif


----------



## sethsmummy

Love the middle one!


----------



## Sparklegirl

Hey ladies how we all feeling today???


----------



## maggie111

I only found out yesterday I was pregnant so it was a bit surreal!

This morning has been wonderful! I woke up with the biggest smile on my face and said "I'm pregnant!" my brain even said are you sure it's not a dream but I knew it was true! As I said it out loud DH woke up and said "I know!"

I went and did a morning wee sample for the docs and climbed back into bed for a cuddle and the first bit of stress free BD in almost 2 years!!! Wonderful! 

Still no AF which is obviously my concern. I read yesterday that there is a 10% chance of miscarriage now which kept me cautious - but today I thought "There's a 90% chance I'm going to deliver this baby!!" 

Definitely a positive spin on it!!!

Off to the docs after my coffee (within 200mg of caffeine lol!!)


----------



## Mommyx1311

Im a big girl here! I'm a US size 18/20. I'm due with LO#2 April 8th 2013 :)


----------



## sophieloafy

Sparklegirl said:


> Hey ladies how we all feeling today???

Hi Sparklegirl.. I had a mini meltdown today... I was sat there this morning looking at my rolls of fat and i just cried. I think I am in for a hard uncomfortable pregnancy :cry: I dont know what i think I am playing at having a baby with a bmi of 44 :nope: I must be frikkin mad :shrug: I am well and truly scared half to death! :cry:


----------



## Rota

sophieloafy said:


> sparklegirl said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies how we all feeling today???
> 
> hi sparklegirl.. I had a mini meltdown today... I was sat there this morning looking at my rolls of fat and i just cried. I think i am in for a hard uncomfortable pregnancy :cry: I dont know what i think i am playing at having a baby with a bmi of 44 :nope: I must be frikkin mad :shrug: I am well and truly scared half to death! :cry:Click to expand...

*hugs*


----------



## 23Sparkle

hi ladies,

Found out I was pregnant on August 2, and I'm a bit scared since im overweight. This is my second pregnancy, the first was a miscarriage and I was at a way more healthier weight than I am now. I'm 17stone5lbs, I don't know how far along I am since I had an ultrasound done and the doctor said it was still early he could only see a sac. I got blood work done so should be finding out tommorrow how far along I am. I'm hoping I don't gain alot of weight, im trying to eat as healthy as possible but since I haven't been able to cook much coz of food aversions its really hard.


----------



## sethsmummy

sophieloafy said:


> Sparklegirl said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies how we all feeling today???
> 
> Hi Sparklegirl.. I had a mini meltdown today... I was sat there this morning looking at my rolls of fat and i just cried. I think I am in for a hard uncomfortable pregnancy :cry: I dont know what i think I am playing at having a baby with a bmi of 44 :nope: I must be frikkin mad :shrug: I am well and truly scared half to death! :cry:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs: Hun, no matter how big you are you deserve to have a baby!! Just because we are big and have a high BMI doesn't mean we should not have a baby... yeah we are a little more high risk.. but you could have a perfectly normal pregnancy and delivery. At the end of the day the midwifes and specialists get paid a great deal to deal with ladies like us so make them earn their wages. I feel the same as you about looking at the fat... my view of myself at the moment is a beached whale! BUT you will get a gorgeous bump.. and who cares if its a bit more cushioned than a skinny girls.. just means theres more love to go round when baby comes!

Lots of love hun.


----------



## sophieloafy

sethsmummy said:


> sophieloafy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sparklegirl said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies how we all feeling today???
> 
> Hi Sparklegirl.. I had a mini meltdown today... I was sat there this morning looking at my rolls of fat and i just cried. I think I am in for a hard uncomfortable pregnancy :cry: I dont know what i think I am playing at having a baby with a bmi of 44 :nope: I must be frikkin mad :shrug: I am well and truly scared half to death! :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs: Hun, no matter how big you are you deserve to have a baby!! Just because we are big and have a high BMI doesn't mean we should not have a baby... yeah we are a little more high risk.. but you could have a perfectly normal pregnancy and delivery. At the end of the day the midwifes and specialists get paid a great deal to deal with ladies like us so make them earn their wages. I feel the same as you about looking at the fat... my view of myself at the moment is a beached whale! BUT you will get a gorgeous bump.. and who cares if its a bit more cushioned than a skinny girls.. just means theres more love to go round when baby comes!
> 
> Lots of love hun.Click to expand...

Thanks hun, Its just hard you know...I am just feeling incerdibly sorry for myself right now :cry::cry:
I hope you are well x


----------



## RaisinKane13

hello everyone.

Wondering if I can join.:thumbup:


----------



## ChezTunes

sophieloafy said:


> Sparklegirl said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies how we all feeling today???
> 
> Hi Sparklegirl.. I had a mini meltdown today... I was sat there this morning looking at my rolls of fat and i just cried. I think I am in for a hard uncomfortable pregnancy :cry: I dont know what i think I am playing at having a baby with a bmi of 44 :nope: I must be frikkin mad :shrug: I am well and truly scared half to death! :cry:Click to expand...

You poor love! :hugs: I know how you feel... Don't be scared, hun. I know it's easier said than done, but you CAN have a healthy pregnancy, delivery and baby! :flower:


----------



## Sparklegirl

sophieloafy said:


> Sparklegirl said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies how we all feeling today???
> 
> Hi Sparklegirl.. I had a mini meltdown today... I was sat there this morning looking at my rolls of fat and i just cried. I think I am in for a hard uncomfortable pregnancy :cry: I dont know what i think I am playing at having a baby with a bmi of 44 :nope: I must be frikkin mad :shrug: I am well and truly scared half to death! :cry:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: i know exactly how you feel, but we just have to stay positive :dohh: i know its easier said than done, just because we are bigger doesnt mean we cant have normal healthy pregnancies... we also cant let fear keep us enjoying our pregnancies & beautiful bumps :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sethsmummy

I think we're all going to hit the point during our pregnancy where we wonder whether its right to get pregnant being a bigger woman... but the answer is YES YES and YES! We are BIG .... we are BEAUTIFULL and we are GIFT BEARERS of the most precious kind xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sophieloafy

I think I was grateful for the extra weight on my stomach today when my 2 year old was climbing and fell on me!


----------



## Jatinsmom

I am new to baby and bump but happy to find this thread!! I am plus size also, started at an 18/20 pre pregnancy, I am 10 weeks 5 days today. I am just hoping for a happy ending at the end of it all. I have had 2 miscarriages (1 in the 2nd trimester and 1 in the first); so have my fingers crossed with this one.


----------



## kraftykoala

My midwife appointment was really good, it was the same midwife I had with both my boys so we had a really good catch up. No weighing involved yay


----------



## Sparklegirl

kraftykoala said:


> My midwife appointment was really good, it was the same midwife I had with both my boys so we had a really good catch up. No weighing involved yay

Yay :happydance: hun, im happy it went well, esp if you know the mid wife from previous pregnancies..


----------



## Sparklegirl

what are good pregnancy books to read :coffee: , im looking for something informative but with humour & a easy read... what are you ladies reading???


----------



## ladyredlainey

Hello, can I join please, as this fits me rather perfectly lol.

I'm preg with baby number 5 (5th time being rather plus sized to lol!)

Hope you are all well x


----------



## fizzy2010

Can I join too? i am a size 16-18 with a BMI of 34. I am slimmer than when I fell pregnant with my daughter and following Slimmimng World. I have lost 17 pounds in the last two months :happydance:


----------



## maggie111

Sparklegirl said:


> what are good pregnancy books to read :coffee: , im looking for something informative but with humour & a easy read... what are you ladies reading???

Sounds like the kind of book I want to read! A lot of them a geared towards the new baby but it feels a bit early for that.


----------



## fizzy2010

I really enjoyed 'What To Expect When You're Expecting' and I am re-reading it now!


----------



## Sparklegirl

fizzy2010 said:


> I really enjoyed 'What To Expect When You're Expecting' and I am re-reading it now!

i have seen the movie :thumbup: is the the book way better.. does it have humour???


----------



## kraftykoala

A few woman on my knitting forum group are recommending this one

https://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Rough-...5594/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1345312231&sr=8-2


----------



## Firefly83

Hello All!
I am thrilled to see this thread! I am 5wks and 4 days today. This is my first pregnancy and I have found myself on this site a lot lately, so I decided to make an account and participate. I have PCOS, and I recently lost 15-20 pounds. I guess that is all my ovaries needed to get back to ovulating!


----------



## Spicychick10

Hey ladies :) I'm plus size and 6 weeks along. Was a bit worried the past few days because I spotted once on Tuesday, Friday and Saturday. It was a very light tan/brown color. It was on the tp. It just worried me and dh a lot. I'm resting and laying back more. Doing the least I can. My first ultrasound is in 3 weeks. Aaahhh!!


----------



## fizzy2010

Sparklegirl said:


> fizzy2010 said:
> 
> 
> I really enjoyed 'What To Expect When You're Expecting' and I am re-reading it now!
> 
> i have seen the movie :thumbup: is the the book way better.. does it have humour???Click to expand...

They are not linked (although I did enjoy the film too!). The book is very informative but is written in digestable chunks and I like to dip in and out of it!


----------



## fizzy2010

Well it is weigh day tomorrow but I am not too hopeful! I can't stomach lots but the things I can are not the healthiest (white toast and peanut butter/ oven chips/ hula hoops) although I am eating plenty of fruit too. 

What is everyone doing abbout weight- are people trying to lose/ maintain or just going with it?!


----------



## maggie111

fizzy2010 said:


> Well it is weigh day tomorrow but I am not too hopeful! I can't stomach lots but the things I can are not the healthiest (white toast and peanut butter/ oven chips/ hula hoops) although I am eating plenty of fruit too.
> 
> What is everyone doing abbout weight- are people trying to lose/ maintain or just going with it?!

My weigh in day too! DH keeps asking me how much I weigh :blush: I love him and will tell him anything but not that!!! Not sure if the midwife will announce it tomorrow or not lol. 

I've definitely started healthy eating, the day I found out I was pregnant I rushed out and got some vitamin supplements and fruit. I'm trying to eat healthy snacks, my dinners I'm not changing at the moment. My appetite has gone down though, a little bit of MS already kicking in - can't hurt can it?! :haha:


----------



## sophieloafy

I am on the pregnancy vits too on account of my appetite vanishing. My past 3 pregnancies were the same and i lost 1-2 stones from start to finish. I used to forget to eat! As silly as that sounds ... I would get up and have breakfast (usually cereal) then at around 2100 hrs I would realise that I hadnt eaten. 
At this point in my pregnancy I wake up feeling vomit inducingly sick and i have to force myself to eat something. Then i feel a bit better. Then all through the day I struggle to eat anything. 
I can rest in the knowledge that the baby is taking everything it needs from me and I have enough fat reserves to last me for 5 years never mind 9 months :haha:


----------



## Gamina

I got my letter through today from the hospital for my consultancy visit. Little scared that I am going to be told off as my BMI is around 36, my blood pressure is up a little and they are worried about my asthma :(


----------



## WholeHeart

I'm pretty much just assuming my body will know how much weight it needs to add.... I ended up losing four pounds between my first doctor visit and my second one, though. I wasn't sick or anything, just walking a bit more and had kind of an inconsistent appetite.


----------



## sethsmummy

To be honest I'm not doing much about my weight. My midwife agreed it wouldn't be good to actively try loose weight but it will probably happen naturally when eating better for baby. I'v not been eating a heck of a lot lately... feeling too sick to eat most of the time still. 

First time i weighed myself was at 9 weeks and i was 18 stone 8
I then dropped a few to 18 stone5, and about 4 days ago I was18 stone 7. Not bad for almost being at the end of the first tri.

I did one of those calculator things and with my BMI of 44, I should be looking to gain 1stone and 1 lb during my whole pregnancy. (15lb), so don't think I am doingbad... will have to go weigh myself this morning. 

Hope all you ladies are doing good today. I'm feeling very:coffee: and :sick: xx


*EDIT 9:19am* Just weighed myself and I am down to 18 stone 3lb.


----------



## LadyMuck80

Hello ladies,


Just wanted to say a big thanks for your support and I've really enjoyed this thread. I suffered a missed miscarriage over the weekend and am devastated to be going back to TTCing but am determined to be back soon.

Wishing you all a very H&H 9 months xxx


----------



## ChezTunes

:hugs: So sorry for you loss, hun! All the best when you are TTC again... :flow:


----------



## sethsmummy

LadyMuck80 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> 
> Just wanted to say a big thanks for your support and I've really enjoyed this thread. I suffered a missed miscarriage over the weekend and am devastated to be going back to TTCing but am determined to be back soon.
> 
> Wishing you all a very H&H 9 months xxx

So sorry hun. :hugs::hugs::hugs: Sending you lots and lots of luck for TTC and hope to see you back here with us again as soon as you are ready xxxx


----------



## maggie111

Oh how awful :( Get some rest, recover and you'll be back in no time xxxx

:hug:


----------



## Sparklegirl

LadyMuck80 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> 
> Just wanted to say a big thanks for your support and I've really enjoyed this thread. I suffered a missed miscarriage over the weekend and am devastated to be going back to TTCing but am determined to be back soon.
> 
> Wishing you all a very H&H 9 months xxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: so so sorry for your loss hun, sending you lots of love & :hugs:


----------



## kraftykoala

LadyMuck80 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> 
> Just wanted to say a big thanks for your support and I've really enjoyed this thread. I suffered a missed miscarriage over the weekend and am devastated to be going back to TTCing but am determined to be back soon.
> 
> Wishing you all a very H&H 9 months xxx

So sorry for your loss xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## savannahsmum

Hi ya can i join

Before i go into my story would like to say i am so sorry for ur loss... I suffered one myself 3 years ago.. 

Im a big and beautiful lady too im pregnant with my 2nd i was big when i was carrying savannah but lost over 2 stone when she was born... But before i fell this time i was on steriods which made me put on loads of weight.. I have no idea when my due date is but looking forward to my journey hopefully with new friends x


----------



## Sparklegirl

Welcome savannahsmum :flower:

How are all you ladies feeling to day, im getting a little worried as i dont have any symptoms really.. except the odd pulling, not that i want morning sickness or anything... jusy makes me a bit worried.

Have any of you bought anything for your babies yet???
i did after trying for nearly 4 years i couldnt resist :dohh:


----------



## savannahsmum

Hi..

Im still really early so havent brought anythinh and dont think ill be allowed till after 20 wk scan lol dam man xx


----------



## Sparklegirl

savannahsmum said:


> Hi..
> 
> Im still really early so havent brought anythinh and dont think ill be allowed till after 20 wk scan lol dam man xx

i really couldnt resist & dh doesnt mind, if he did i would go shop if he goes to work lol ( he works away, so its easier) :blush:


----------



## Sparklegirl

oh forgot, i got a new symptom yesterday I HAVE SORE BOOBIES :happydance:!!!!!!! sorry just happy to have another symptom :blush:


----------



## kraftykoala

I just bought a sewing pattern for a baby carrier, does that count??

My sickness kicked in with vengeance around 6-7 weeks so could be any day now Sparklegirl! Or you could be one of the lucky ones with none at all!

I feel rubbish, nauseous, crampy and tired, thankfully my boys are staying with my mum so I can just veg out.


----------



## maggie111

Sparklegirl said:


> oh forgot, i got a new symptom yesterday I HAVE SORE BOOBIES :happydance:!!!!!!! sorry just happy to have another symptom :blush:

We have the same due date!!! :D

My boobs felt a little sore this morning, but still waiting for proper symptoms to kick in!!

So far I have - a low appetite,and some twinges in what feels like my uterus and also occasional cervical pain.


----------



## Sparklegirl

Yes that does count lol, i suck @ sewing lol... i can knit though...
i hope im one of the lucky ones, also im in no mood to eat these last few days..
but im forcing myself to @least have a cracker or yoghard


----------



## Sparklegirl

maggie111 said:


> Sparklegirl said:
> 
> 
> oh forgot, i got a new symptom yesterday I HAVE SORE BOOBIES :happydance:!!!!!!! sorry just happy to have another symptom :blush:
> 
> We have the same due date!!! :D
> 
> My boobs felt a little sore this morning, but still waiting for proper symptoms to kick in!!
> 
> So far I have - a low appetite,and some twinges in what feels like my uterus and also occasional cervical pain.Click to expand...

oh how exciting, yes i have those symptoms too, ireally have to force myself to eat, which i never had to do :blush:

when is your due date, i have no idea when mine is


----------



## maggie111

Well it says you're 6 weeks and 1 day pregnant which is the same as me... So I'm assuming the first day of your last period was 8th July?

That means our Estimated Date of Delivery is 14th April 2013!!! :happydance:


----------



## ChezTunes

I haven't bought anything yet. I will buy one of those little comforters I've spotted from Tesco if everything's ok. We bought DD a penguin one and for this LO we've seen a cute zebra one. I think I sound abit heartless to those close to me as I keep saying "if it's ok" or "if everything's ok" because I haven't yet let myself be emotionally attached to this LO as I've had spotting and have had 4 MC's in the past... I'm terrified of letting myself fall in love until I (hopefully, fingers crossed) see baby on Wednesday!

I keep asking DF, "IS IT WEDNESDAY YET?!" :haha:


----------



## ChezTunes

As for symptoms, this time my boobs haven't hurt as much as last time yet! I've been feeling ill all day, everyday though and I've not actually vomitted as much as last time. I can count on one hand the amount of times that's happened. Last time I went sick every night! I feel much worse this time around. I lost my appetite with DD too but this time had been so bad. I've been so angry this time too, last time I just cried all the time. :blush:


----------



## kraftykoala

Sparklegirl said:


> Yes that does count lol, i suck @ sewing lol... i can knit though...
> i hope im one of the lucky ones, also im in no mood to eat these last few days..
> but im forcing myself to @least have a cracker or yoghard

Ooh I knit too! I haven't started anything for the bump yet though, need to finish the jumper I've got on the needles for me first!


----------



## Sparklegirl

maggie111 said:


> Well it says you're 6 weeks and 1 day pregnant which is the same as me... So I'm assuming the first day of your last period was 8th July?
> 
> That means our Estimated Date of Delivery is 14th April 2013!!! :happydance:

thats what i thought but im not sure how long my cycle was... my 1st 2 prev cycles was 30 & 35... do you know when you ovulated...
& yes my lmp was the 8th july..


----------



## maggie111

ChezTunes said:


> I think I sound abit heartless to those close to me as I keep saying "if it's ok" or "if everything's ok" because I haven't yet let myself be emotionally attached to this LO as I've had spotting and have had 4 MC's in the past...

That's not heartless at all! You've got to do what you need x


----------



## Sparklegirl

kraftykoala said:


> Sparklegirl said:
> 
> 
> Yes that does count lol, i suck @ sewing lol... i can knit though...
> i hope im one of the lucky ones, also im in no mood to eat these last few days..
> but im forcing myself to @least have a cracker or yoghard
> 
> Ooh I knit too! I haven't started anything for the bump yet though, need to finish the jumper I've got on the needles for me first!Click to expand...

yes but im not sure what to knit.. it will keep me busy in the terrible winter mnths though


----------



## maggie111

Sparklegirl said:


> maggie111 said:
> 
> 
> Well it says you're 6 weeks and 1 day pregnant which is the same as me... So I'm assuming the first day of your last period was 8th July?
> 
> That means our Estimated Date of Delivery is 14th April 2013!!! :happydance:
> 
> thats what i thought but im not sure how long my cycle was... my 1st 2 prev cycles was 30 & 35... do you know when you ovulated...
> & yes my lmp was the 8th july..Click to expand...

What does a Clearblue test say? Mine said (last week) 2-3 weeks pregnant, which also coincided with our BD dates (1 and 2 days after the theoretical 14 day OV)


----------



## Sparklegirl

maggie111 said:


> Sparklegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maggie111 said:
> 
> 
> Well it says you're 6 weeks and 1 day pregnant which is the same as me... So I'm assuming the first day of your last period was 8th July?
> 
> That means our Estimated Date of Delivery is 14th April 2013!!! :happydance:
> 
> thats what i thought but im not sure how long my cycle was... my 1st 2 prev cycles was 30 & 35... do you know when you ovulated...
> & yes my lmp was the 8th july..Click to expand...
> 
> What does a Clearblue test say? Mine said (last week) 2-3 weeks pregnant, which also coincided with our BD dates (1 and 2 days after the theoretical 14 day OV)Click to expand...

idid a test on friday.. it said 2-3, but we only started :sex: on the 28th july, not b4 coz dh was not home


----------



## kraftykoala

Just booked my 12 week NT scan for 14th September, seems aggeessss away


----------



## Sparklegirl

kraftykoala said:


> Just booked my 12 week NT scan for 14th September, seems aggeessss away

oooohhhhhh thats when i have my 1st scan too :happydance:, it seems like forever before its time:dohh:


----------



## kraftykoala

rosemaryjayne said:


> so thats at least 3 of us having our first scan on the 14th :)...i so cant wait...im desperate to know if everything is ok..im such a worrier

Oooh we're due the same day too! I'm worried as well, I still feel nauseous and my boobs hurt but I'm really crampy too :(


----------



## sophieloafy

Hi ladies.. I finally feel awake enough to come online :happydance:

Are you all ok? Hope the ms and all other symptoms arent getting you down too much. I feel human right now so am takin the chance to catch up. All I have been doing is sleeping! I get so tired.... desperately so!

I havent lost any weight but i havent put any on either so thats ok with me, when i can eat i try to eat healthily but that goes out of the window when i go up town and visit fizzy lips our retro american sweety shop! :haha:


----------



## sethsmummy

sophieloafy said:


> Hi ladies.. I finally feel awake enough to come online :happydance:
> 
> Are you all ok? Hope the ms and all other symptoms arent getting you down too much. I feel human right now so am takin the chance to catch up. All I have been doing is sleeping! I get so tired.... desperately so!
> 
> I havent lost any weight but i havent put any on either so thats ok with me, when i can eat i try to eat healthily but that goes out of the window when i go up town and visit fizzy lips our retro american sweety shop! :haha:

That sweetie shop sounds good! My ms is hitting me with avengence... i threw up with it for the first time yesterday. I sleep a lot too, even if i dont wake until 10am i still need a nap by about 3pm. But thats all out the window soon as my o/h starts a new job on the 29th! so no more sleep ins or naps for me... sob sob lol x


----------



## sophieloafy

sethsmummy said:



> sophieloafy said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies.. I finally feel awake enough to come online :happydance:
> 
> Are you all ok? Hope the ms and all other symptoms arent getting you down too much. I feel human right now so am takin the chance to catch up. All I have been doing is sleeping! I get so tired.... desperately so!
> 
> I havent lost any weight but i havent put any on either so thats ok with me, when i can eat i try to eat healthily but that goes out of the window when i go up town and visit fizzy lips our retro american sweety shop! :haha:
> 
> That sweetie shop sounds good! My ms is hitting me with avengence... i threw up with it for the first time yesterday. I sleep a lot too, even if i dont wake until 10am i still need a nap by about 3pm. But thats all out the window soon as my o/h starts a new job on the 29th! so no more sleep ins or naps for me... sob sob lol xClick to expand...

Its is a lush sweetie shop (but very expenisive!) 
You're pretty much like me, I can wake at 10 am ish and by mid afternoon I cannot keep my eyes open. The sickness is passing a bit now which is worrying me. I keep trying to remember what i felt like when i was this stage with my DD2 and I can't! It was only a few years ago too. I have a memory like a sieve!:haha:


----------



## sethsmummy

haha dont worry hun my memory is that bad too!

I know some people whos MS went away at 10 weeks so you could be one of those hun. mine wasn't really bad with my 1st.. and it went away quite early... this time its staying around and its lasting aaaaaaalllllllllllll day :cry:


----------



## sophieloafy

sethsmummy said:


> haha dont worry hun my memory is that bad too!
> 
> I know some people whos MS went away at 10 weeks so you could be one of those hun. mine wasn't really bad with my 1st.. and it went away quite early... this time its staying around and its lasting aaaaaaalllllllllllll day :cry:

I spoke too soon, I ate my tea and had to rush upstairs to be sick :nope:


----------



## sethsmummy

Oh dear :hugs: 

here is hoping it goes away for us both soon. xx


----------



## Sparklegirl

OMG, I just noticed i have swollen feet already :saywhat:!!! the are HUGE :cry:!!!
im only 6 weeks, what will they look like @ 6 mnths :nope:!!!


----------



## Sparklegirl

Hey ladies, how are we all doing today.. im happy to anounce my feet are back to normal :haha:


----------



## mummy2o

Very tired, my boobs are killing me but still no morning sickness. I guess if I was to get MS it would have more or less started already. I wouldn't say I'm luck that I have no MS as this pregnancy I see to have a constant cold. I get over one, feel fine for 2 days then get another. So I have a sore throat, runny nose and very sweaty so having extra baths! Can't wait to get to 2nd tri where if I recall things went a lot more smoothly for me


----------



## sethsmummy

Oh dear Sparkle... im glad they are back to normal. just keep an eye on it and make sure your hands/face don't swell too. 

mummy - I shall swap you please. you have my MS and ill have your constant cold. I even had a seriously bad Migraine to go with it this morning. Can't wait for it to go away. 

Here is hoping that once we hit 2nd tri everything will settle down and we can enjoy being pregnant!


----------



## ChezTunes

*INCOMING GOOD NEWS:* I look forward to this MS at least dying down a little! :sick: I had my scan yesterday and baby is perfect! Wriggling away like I've never seen! :happydance: DD was so calm at her 12w scan... All the did was lift her hand to her forehead like a "dramatic fainting act" you see in old movies :haha: I fell in love :cloud9: and DF's face was a picture for hours after, and he was just repeating over and over, "We're having a baby! Another one! We're so fertile..." :haha: Bless him!!

Scan only put us back 2 days so our new EDD is 11th March 2013, before DD's 1st birthday!


----------



## sethsmummy

ChezTunes said:


> *INCOMING GOOD NEWS:* I look forward to this MS at least dying down a little! :sick: I had my scan yesterday and baby is perfect! Wriggling away like I've never seen! :happydance: DD was so calm at her 12w scan... All the did was lift her hand to her forehead like a "dramatic fainting act" you see in old movies :haha: I fell in love :cloud9: and DF's face was a picture for hours after, and he was just repeating over and over, "We're having a baby! Another one! We're so fertile..." :haha: Bless him!!
> 
> Scan only put us back 2 days so our new EDD is 11th March 2013, before DD's 1st birthday!

Congratulations :D Glad everything was good in your scan. When i had my first scan with my first he was all over the place doing summersaults and head stands lol x


----------



## Sparklegirl

ChezTunes said:


> *INCOMING GOOD NEWS:* I look forward to this MS at least dying down a little! :sick: I had my scan yesterday and baby is perfect! Wriggling away like I've never seen! :happydance: DD was so calm at her 12w scan... All the did was lift her hand to her forehead like a "dramatic fainting act" you see in old movies :haha: I fell in love :cloud9: and DF's face was a picture for hours after, and he was just repeating over and over, "We're having a baby! Another one! We're so fertile..." :haha: Bless him!!
> 
> Scan only put us back 2 days so our new EDD is 11th March 2013, before DD's 1st birthday!

aaawww Hun, thats such awesome news!!! so happy everything went well @ scan... sounds to me like an very active lil baby lol


----------



## Sparklegirl

Ladies how are you planning on telling your fam & friends...
im planning on telling my inlaws after 1st scan, only coz then dh will be home then. but i need ideas... they have 5 other grandchildren so it has to be big suprise,...


----------



## ChezTunes

Thank you, ladies! :hugs: So reassuring after the spotting I had in my 7th week! PHEW, that was such a long wait... but YAY! :happydance:


----------



## ChezTunes

My household knows. So that's my mom, stepdad & sister. DF's mum is working away until Monday and my dad arrives home from work today. I'm not sure if I'll tell my dad this weekend or if DF will tell his mum first. I think I'll let DF tell his mum forst as I know my dad will go out for a drink and open his mouth! :haha: I don't wanna risk it getting to MIL2B before DF tells her. I just can't wait until next week because I can shout it from the rooftops and not have to look over my shoulder when I'm talking to my best friend or DF about it!! :happydance:


----------



## sethsmummy

unfortunately people blabbed for me. I told my mum and dad and my sister when i found out. and my o/h told his parents and brothers. I was waiting until this Saturday at my wedding to announce it to everybody else... but ended up having to tell the girls on my hen night as they were having a go for me not drinking. Then my dad had a go at me telling me every1 knew anyway so i just thought f*** it and announced it on FB. Any1 who doesnt know already family wise will find out at my wedding. 

How about.... making something like a christmas cracker with a copy of the scan inside? Or get some face paint and paint "guess who's in here" on your tummy or "hi nanna/grandad" and flashing your tummy at them lol xx


----------



## Sparklegirl

ladies how are you all doing???
im feeling a bit crappy & scared :cry: ... coz i dont have any symptoms @ all & just wondering if lil spark is still there ...
im just so scared that something goes wrong, or went wrong already :cry:
dont get me wrong im not hopeing to have all morning sickness & stuff..

im just a lil worried thats all


----------



## ChezTunes

Sparklegirl said:


> ladies how are you all doing???
> im feeling a bit crappy & scared :cry: ... coz i dont have any symptoms @ all & just wondering if lil spark is still there ...
> im just so scared that something goes wrong, or went wrong already :cry:
> dont get me wrong im not hopeing to have all morning sickness & stuff..
> 
> im just a lil worried thats all

:( Hope you're feeling better soon! I know how scary it can be when symptoms disappear... I've started thinking more possitive now though. Enjoy your pregnancy (especially as you have no icky sickness :thumbup:) each day at a time. Easier said than done, I know! :hugs: Every minute with our precious "cargo" is so special. :baby: I just hope you feel ok soon, hun! :flow:


----------



## fizzy2010

Hi everyone! 

We have out scan next Thursday- I am very excited! It will be nice to have the scan before I go back to work (I am a teacher!). 

My sickness has gone now but I have a huge appetite! I am not lying in (my daughter makes sure of that!) or napping but I feel ok. I was napping in the day but found I didn't sleep well at night after and I would rather have a full 7-8 hours in the night and not have a snooze in the day! 

I am ten weeks pregnant and have lost 19 pounds in the last ten weeks so hopefully won't be in my maternity clothes for a litle while! 

We told my mum and dad and in-laws at 6 weeks and our sisters the week after that but nobody else knows!


----------



## Sparklegirl

Hey ladies how are you all doing???
goodluck Fizzy - cant wait to hear how your scan goes on thurs..
rosemary hun, hope you feeling a bit better :awww:

As for me my tiredness has kicked in.. i :sleep: til the afternoon yesterday & today..
also have slight nausea :sick: coming on going but no actual puking :smug:

what do you ladies think or feel you are having boys or girls :shrug:


----------



## Sparklegirl

where is everybody????


----------



## kraftykoala

Sorry, was away for the weekend! Am back now :)

I'm feeling rubbish, still queasy and tired and now my gums are a bit inflamed which is making my teeth achey and I don't cope well with toothache. I had all out anxiety attack last week so I've had to go back on my anxiety meds which I really didn't want but the doctor told me it would be fine. Ho hum! 

I think I'm having a boy, I have 2 boys already and I just have this feeling that this will be number 3. It's ok, I've got a boys name I totally love to soften the girl disappointment ;)


----------



## Firefly83

Is anyone else experiencing dizziness? Sometimes when I spring out of bed I get dizzy which I know that is normal due to a quick drop in blood pressure. Usually I just need to lay back down for a couple minutes and get up slowly. But this morning the dizziness won't go away. I get motion sick very easily so I always have Dramamine in my purse, but I have things I need to do today and the Dramamine will just make me sleep all day. Anyone have other suggestions?


----------



## Rota

Im highly cheesed off :( Not only am i not able to get any bigger uniforms/maternity uniforms due to the hospital changing uniforms, which wont be ordered for at least 6 months, i now can also not find any 'civvies' in my size in the maternity sections either despite Newlook stocking up to a 26 in their inspire range but their maternity clothes only go up to an 18:shrug:

Honestly i could just sit and sob:cry: Guess im gonna be going naked :thumbup:


----------



## sethsmummy

Hey Sparkle! I got married at the weekend so wasnt home. 

Firefly - get the dizziniss checked out.. could be a sign on Gestational Diabeties.

Rota - I feel you hun! My pants are starting to get too tight (even though they were too big for me) so i am also now going to have to go in hunt of new ones! and to say i wear size 24-26 now... not looking forward to trying to find some cheap ones at all! 

I'm feeling quite good today, no morning sickness !! WOOOHOOO maybe its going to go away now?!?! :haha: wishful thinking more like.. it will be back tomorrow with avengence :haha: I'm getting rather excited.... 6 days till I see bean for the first time and get my actual due date. :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## kraftykoala

Hooray, it's prune day!!


----------



## Sparklegirl

sethsmummy said:


> Hey Sparkle! I got married at the weekend so wasnt home.
> 
> Firefly - get the dizziniss checked out.. could be a sign on Gestational Diabeties.
> 
> Rota - I feel you hun! My pants are starting to get too tight (even though they were too big for me) so i am also now going to have to go in hunt of new ones! and to say i wear size 24-26 now... not looking forward to trying to find some cheap ones at all!
> 
> I'm feeling quite good today, no morning sickness !! WOOOHOOO maybe its going to go away now?!?! :haha: wishful thinking more like.. it will be back tomorrow with avengence :haha: I'm getting rather excited.... 6 days till I see bean for the first time and get my actual due date. :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


:happydance::happydance: WOW CONGRATS :happydance::happydance: 
hope you had an amazing time, almost scan time yay.. cant wait to hear all about it...


----------



## kraftykoala

I just weighed myself. I've now lost 9lbs since finding out i'm preggers.


----------



## Sparklegirl

kraftykoala said:


> I just weighed myself. I've now lost 9lbs since finding out i'm preggers.

wow thats awesome hun :thumbup:


----------



## LOULOU8888

Hi ladies i can't believe iv only just found this thread wish I'd found it sooner have felt quite lonely in the third tri section seemingly as the only one with a high bmi! I was classed as high risk at my booking in apt at 8 weeks. Midwife calculated my bmi as 40 which i disagreed with as i measured an inch shorter on her height gauge than what iv ever been measured at other times in my life and her scales weighed me at half a stone heavier than my scales at home and the gym. I'm 5ft 7 and size 18.So i calculated my bmi to be 37 but midwife said it's 40 end of discussion. I was administered low dose aspirin to be taken daily for duration of my pregnancy and was put under consultant lead care and told no chance of waterbirth. Since then I've had a 12 and 20 week scan which both were very clear and a growth scan at 32 and 36 weeks. Iv had a gtt which thankfully came back clear and my bp has averaged 120/70 throughout the pregnancy. So far so good fingers crossed. Now i am an emotional wreck. Throughout this pregnancy i have been told on numerous occasions that i m high risk for all sorts of complications due o my size inc difficult and prolonged labour, shoulder dystophia ,blood clotting dvt and stillbirth . I have had 2 previous losses at around 12 weeks so u can imagine how precious this pregnancy is to me still trying for our first baby. Now considering i am so "high risk" you would think they would be airing on side of caution with letting me go overdue. They now won't consider inducing m until 40 + 12 as there's "nothing wRong with me" and i know Google is a pregnant woman's worst enemy but u only have Google risks on high bmi and stillbirth and going overdue and risks to baby to gather that where i am now isn't a good place to be. And it seems there's nothin i can do about it . I'm so upset and I've expressed my concerns to the midwife and nothing. I've been in to hospital twice in the last 4 weeks over reduced fetal movements to be monitored thankgod all was ok but now I'm starting to think it's my paranoia. I hope that by joining this group i can air my concerns with like minded people and hopefully calm down. I d appreciate I'm big because i eat the wrong things e.tc and have no one else to blame but myself


----------



## Firefly83

So I was facing the akward dizziness a few days ago, and I began getting really sharp pains on the right side. I have PCOS so I first thought it was a cyst, but I freaked out thinking it was ectopic. I had a scan today and everything is good!! Yay!!


----------



## sethsmummy

Hey LouLou, that is bloody rediculous how you are being treated... where are you from hun? 

You are at no more of a risk being big than anybody else in my honest opinion! Everybody is at risk of something going wrong not just us bigger women. 

My sister's BMI is probably sat at about 48 and she had a perfectly fine birth! I think doctors just like to scare you and make you feel bad for being a bigger mummy. But I say F*** them all. Yes you are bigger but that doesn't make you any less capable of having a good pregnancy and a normal labour!

I was constantly in and out of hospital for reduced movements so i know how you feel, but its very important to get it checked out every time it happens. I was 40+6 when i got induced as i had had a little "funny vision" and my BP had gone up. 

Don't worry about being overdue though, lots of ladies go well overdue... infact there was one lady when i was in having my first who was 3 weeks overdue!

FIREFLY - Thats excellent news!


----------



## LOULOU8888

Hi sethsmummy thankyou for your kind words i do feel better already  I'm from yorkshire ! I'm just hoping that my labour starts naturally this week as don't fancy a sweep which I'm scheduled for next Fri , just been for a 2 hour walk so we will see if that gets things moving!


----------



## sethsmummy

Your very welcome LouLou, I can't stand when doctors/midwifes make people feel like shit. Just reminds me of how i was treated after my first was born. A sweep isn't so bad. Do you have a brave partner?? If so you could maybe get him to do your own version of a home sweep. My other half did it for me and thats why i was 2cm dialted when they induced my labour. Have you tried all the things like pinneaple, hot curry, lots of sex, you've done the walking, rocking on a birthing ball. DO NOT TRY CASTOR OIL! I'd expect at least one person to advice you of that stuff as you get further over due... but its just not worth it. My other halfs mum got me some and told me to try it.... lets just say never, ever again lol. Lots of trips to the loo, stomach ache... and still no labour.

Is there a nice big hill you can walk up near you? That might just help things along. My old friend did that one night and by 6:30am she had the baby at 4 days overdue. xxx


----------



## LOULOU8888

Hmmm iv tried pineapples hot curries sex bouncing on my ball and walking but nothing . I won't try Castor oil heard too many bad stories and it frightens me to death lol might have to try the hill thing tho that sounds promising! How are u getting on with this pregnancy ?


----------



## sethsmummy

hmm seems like you have a very stubborn little one lol.

I'm doing good. I get my first scan on Tuesday, I am so freaking excited. I get to finally find out how far along I am. I have very irregular cycles (lucky to get one every 3/4 months) and didnt have one for 4 months before I got my BFP only had a tiny bit of spotting which is what the midwife used to calculate my date. Will also be good to just check baby is ok :) 
Apart from some major nausea i cant complain but even thats wore off now. Just left with achey hips... think im going to end up with bad SPD again. xx


----------



## ChelliBelle

Ohhh, think i will join here!

I have just found out that I am 5+6 weeks pregnant, which I am trying to remain as sane as possible over since my last pregnancy ended in MC.

Ive had a few days of nausea but no actual sickness- but the smell of raw/cooking meat is turning my stomach! My bobs are bloody killing me tho! I'm still wearing my bra because when i take it off it feels like ive got people swinging from them they are so heavy lol!

I'm around th 17.5 mark- i'm with SWorld and have lost just over 2.5 stone with them. I will still stick with the plan as much as possible to try and limit the weight gain- but this week is proving to be quite difficult as I seem to be hungry ALL THE TIME!

Anyway, i'm not too worried about the midwife/doctors moaning to me about my weight- if they do, they will get told to get over it! No point moaning to me after the fact lol.... I'm fat people! deal with it! 

I have my fingers crossed that this one is a sticky- i'm excited, but at the same time i'm not letting myself get too attached (if that's possible). 

Ive not been to the doctors yet as i'm in the process of changing and i hate the current one but according to my lmp, i will be due on/around the 28th April :)

Hope you are all feeling good and positive!


----------



## sethsmummy

Congratulations ChilleBelle! Sending lots of :dust: your way!!

And bloody WOW at loosing 2 and a half stone.. go you!! :happydance: 

I feel you on the boobs! Luckily mine seem to be calming down a little bit, can actually lie on them without it killing me lol. Still hurts lots of my little one tries to climb on me though. 

:D I love your attitude towards the midwife/docs! That's the way to go hun :happydance: I can't wait to see the look i get from my specialist at 16 weeks.. but tbh I don't care, I know im a bigger woman and it comes with bigger risks.... but... thats what they are paid the fantastic wages for!


----------



## Sparklegirl

Welcome to all the newbies :wave:

loulou- its ridiculous the way you have been treated & let me know how it goes walking up a hill .. i cant imagine being full term & doing that lol 

chellibelle i know exactly what you mean about the boobs, luckily mine pain or tenderness comes & goes.. i just bought new bras before i found out i was pregnant... & now they like torture chambers :haha: lol... congrats on loseing 2 stone Wow!!! :thumbup:

firefly im soooo glad your scan went well :happydance:

Sethsmum you must be sooo excited scan on tuesday, i hope you have amazing scan with nice people fx.. :hugs:

I did experience a burning sensation in my who ha last night :blush:, was a bit freaked out... but it dissapeard after 30min .. but also realized i didnt drink as much water yesterday as i normally do.. but im just glad its gone :thumbup:


----------



## LOULOU8888

sethsmummy said:


> hmm seems like you have a very stubborn little one lol.
> 
> I'm doing good. I get my first scan on Tuesday, I am so freaking excited. I get to finally find out how far along I am. I have very irregular cycles (lucky to get one every 3/4 months) and didnt have one for 4 months before I got my BFP only had a tiny bit of spotting which is what the midwife used to calculate my date. Will also be good to just check baby is ok :)
> Apart from some major nausea i cant complain but even thats wore off now. Just left with achey hips... think im going to end up with bad SPD again. xx

Hey my friend only recently was unsure of her dates due to not having a period for three months when she went for her 12 wk scan she was nearly 20 weeks!  so you never know you might be further on than u think! Imagine that! Yeah the spd is awful I've really suffered within I'm almost in tears trying to turn over in bed on an evening


----------



## LOULOU8888

ChelliBelle said:


> Ohhh, think i will join here!
> 
> I have just found out that I am 5+6 weeks pregnant, which I am trying to remain as sane as possible over since my last pregnancy ended in MC.
> 
> Ive had a few days of nausea but no actual sickness- but the smell of raw/cooking meat is turning my stomach! My bobs are bloody killing me tho! I'm still wearing my bra because when i take it off it feels like ive got people swinging from them they are so heavy lol!
> 
> I'm around th 17.5 mark- i'm with SWorld and have lost just over 2.5 stone with them. I will still stick with the plan as much as possible to try and limit the weight gain- but this week is proving to be quite difficult as I seem to be hungry ALL THE TIME!
> 
> Anyway, i'm not too worried about the midwife/doctors moaning to me about my weight- if they do, they will get told to get over it! No point moaning to me after the fact lol.... I'm fat people! deal with it!
> 
> I have my fingers crossed that this one is a sticky- i'm excited, but at the same time i'm not letting myself get too attached (if that's possible).
> 
> Ive not been to the doctors yet as i'm in the process of changing and i hate the current one but according to my lmp, i will be due on/around the 28th April :)
> 
> Hope you are all feeling good and positive!

Hi well done on the weight loss! I'm going to join sw as soon as the little one arrives as its the only plan that's ever really worked for me! Looking forwards to it :) I'm hoping this pregnancy is a sticky for you! I had 2 mmc at 12 weeks previous to this pregnancy so know how u feel about not letting yoiurself get attached. As daft as it sounds even tho I'm now overdue I'm still convinced sopmething is going to happen bad and I can't allow myself to become 100 % involved with this baby thinking ahead into the future - so when all the consultants explain risks associated with my weight it sort of makes things in my head a lot worse - anyway were all here together to support eachother aren't we thankfully


----------



## LOULOU8888

Sparklegirl said:


> Welcome to all the newbies :wave:
> 
> loulou- its ridiculous the way you have been treated & let me know how it goes walking up a hill .. i cant imagine being full term & doing that lol
> 
> chellibelle i know exactly what you mean about the boobs, luckily mine pain or tenderness comes & goes.. i just bought new bras before i found out i was pregnant... & now they like torture chambers :haha: lol... congrats on loseing 2 stone Wow!!! :thumbup:
> 
> firefly im soooo glad your scan went well :happydance:
> 
> Sethsmum you must be sooo excited scan on tuesday, i hope you have amazing scan with nice people fx.. :hugs:
> 
> I did experience a burning sensation in my who ha last night :blush:, was a bit freaked out... but it dissapeard after 30min .. but also realized i didnt drink as much water yesterday as i normally do.. but im just glad its gone :thumbup:

Hi sparklegirl I'm so pleased to finally have found thiscthread and it's so nice to chat to you ladies who aren't judging and are so positive


----------



## sethsmummy

LOULOU8888 said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> Hey my friend only recently was unsure of her dates due to not having a period for three months when she went for her 12 wk scan she was nearly 20 weeks!  so you never know you might be further on than u think! Imagine that! Yeah the spd is awful I've really suffered within I'm almost in tears trying to turn over in bed on an evening
> 
> Oooo I am hoping so! I am possitive I have felt movements for the last few weeks... so if I'm not further on it means I'm a seniel old bat! lol :haha:
> We are thinking I could be anything between the 12 week and 20 weeks as i did a test 2 months before my :bfp: and i got a :bfn:
> 
> I had spd real bad during my first pregnancy, and unfortunately I have hip/knee problems anyway so the spd just makes it 100* worse
> 
> 
> And so glad your pain went away Sparkle xxxClick to expand...


----------



## mrs_cookie

hello ladies. i would also like to join. i am plus size and this is my first pregnancy. me and my hubby are so excited. btw i am a size 28, well i was pre-pregnancy lol. i am looking forward to chatting and sharing photos with you all as our pregnancies progress


----------



## mrs_cookie

i just made 17 weeks today and i am experiencing alot of movements, maybe its gas. i am told that it is much too soon for me to be feeling my baby move. also, does anybody else have flutters all over their body and wrist pain? my dr. told me that it is normal to have these feelings. this is my first pregnancy so im a little paranoid about everything lol


----------



## Sparklegirl

Welcome Mrs Cookie!!!
do any of you ladies dare to share some bump pics yet???
i will when im 15 weeks when i have a reason to look so big :haha:


----------



## sethsmummy

SCAN TODAY!!!! wooooo


----------



## ChezTunes

Certainly not too soon to feel at 17 weeks :thumbup: I felt DD's first flutters at 12 weeks, then not much more until 15 weeks she really started thumping. By 18w her kicks where getting much harder and at 22w OH felt her from the outside. :happydance: I've been feeling this LO's flutters for about 2 weeks now and they're getting more definite by the day! :cloud9: Cannot wait to feel proper kicks!!


----------



## sethsmummy

Had to knock my ticker back a bit. By the size today I am 12 weeks and 6 days but us tech couldn't get a proper measurement as baby wouldn't co-operate! He/she was lying looking at my feet, and after much effort to try make them move... they just turned their back to us :haha: so she struggled to measure little bean. She never even tried to listen to the heart beat or check the blood flow so im very dissapointed! Will put piccy up later although its kinda rubbish. 

xxx


----------



## ChezTunes

Babybrain has made me forget it I've already put this on here, if so I'm sorry! :dohh: 

I had my scan at what we though was 11+2 and we were only put back 2 days so here's baby measuring 11+2... :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0086.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## sethsmummy

https://i48.tinypic.com/33ynevr.jpg


----------



## Sparklegirl

aaaawwwwwww ladies ur scans are beautiful, made me all teary eyed


----------



## destynibaby

Sparklegirl said:


> Welcome Mrs Cookie!!!
> do any of you ladies dare to share some bump pics yet???
> i will when im 15 weeks when i have a reason to look so big :haha:

21 weeks
24 weeks
and 30 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







WP_000392.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 16









WP_000448.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 16









WP_000500.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Sparklegirl

destynibaby said:


> Sparklegirl said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Mrs Cookie!!!
> do any of you ladies dare to share some bump pics yet???
> i will when im 15 weeks when i have a reason to look so big :haha:
> 
> 21 weeks
> 24 weeks
> and 30 weeks.Click to expand...

WOW, what a beautiful bump :flower:.. did you have a B bump?? if so when did you D bump start forming?? just curious


----------



## destynibaby

Thank you. yes i have the dreaded B belly, it hasnt fully rounded out to a D and at 31 weeks im not sure if it will. :(
I have on a belly band in the pics. rounds me out nicely!


----------



## sethsmummy

I hate my B bump... lol just makes me look even fatter. I Can't wait to have a bump like yours, it's fantastic! x


----------



## ChezTunes

I guess I had a constant B-bump with DD (sort of an "apron" under my bump, if that makes sense) so I'm not too hopeful about a D-bump this time :( I grew to love my bump though, I miss it and cannot wait for this one! :cloud9:


----------



## destynibaby

at this point, everyone can tell im pregnant and not just fatter. i was really hoping for a nice D, cause i really wanted to take some bare belly maternity photos. I will say it has filled out some but not much, i got a few more weeks left though.. might be SOME hope lol


----------



## Firefly83

Ok, first timer here... What is a B bump and a D bump? The only thing I can think of is the letters are like a profile of the shape of the belly bump. Am I way off base here thinking that?


----------



## WholeHeart

So far as I know, you've got it right on.

Did this thread get moved?


----------



## ChezTunes

Yeah, it's the shape of a bump. D shape is a nice round bump, and I guess you can gather what a B is... :thumbup:


----------



## sethsmummy

WholeHeart said:


> So far as I know, you've got it right on.
> 
> Did this thread get moved?

yeah we moved to groups and discussions hun x


----------



## Sparklegirl

Hey ladies how are you all doing, im doing ok, no symptoms really anymore.. 
im just getting a lil impatient seems like these days have been dragging :shrug:, my dh comes home on thursday :happydance: & friday morning i have my 1st scan :yipee: i cant wait..
but i also have a very high bmi of 40 so im a little worried :help: 
how high is your bmi ladies & were there any worries with your bmi????


----------



## sethsmummy

Sparklegirl said:


> Hey ladies how are you all doing, im doing ok, no symptoms really anymore..
> im just getting a lil impatient seems like these days have been dragging :shrug:, my dh comes home on thursday :happydance: & friday morning i have my 1st scan :yipee: i cant wait..
> but i also have a very high bmi of 40 so im a little worried :help:
> how high is your bmi ladies & were there any worries with your bmi????

Hey sparkle! I'm doing good also :D Same as you all my symptoms have gone away so no more really sore boobies or bad morning sicknesss :happydance:

Good luck for your Scan, its so good that your other half can be there with you! I think its such a special moment for both mum and dad. 

My BMI is about 44? I think... there has been nothing mentioned about it yet but I know when i go see my consultant at the end of the month he will mention it. But He'll just be told I know all the extra risks of being a big momma, but my sister is bigger than me and had no complications apart from her GD which she'd had since her previous pregnancy. 

Only thing mentioned to me is the GD test at about 28 weeks, but any1 with high bmi or diabeties in the family is tested for that. And i past it with flying colours with my first born x


----------



## Sparklegirl

sethsmummy said:


> Sparklegirl said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies how are you all doing, im doing ok, no symptoms really anymore..
> im just getting a lil impatient seems like these days have been dragging :shrug:, my dh comes home on thursday :happydance: & friday morning i have my 1st scan :yipee: i cant wait..
> but i also have a very high bmi of 40 so im a little worried :help:
> how high is your bmi ladies & were there any worries with your bmi????
> 
> Hey sparkle! I'm doing good also :D Same as you all my symptoms have gone away so no more really sore boobies or bad morning sicknesss :happydance:
> 
> Good luck for your Scan, its so good that your other half can be there with you! I think its such a special moment for both mum and dad.
> 
> My BMI is about 44? I think... there has been nothing mentioned about it yet but I know when i go see my consultant at the end of the month he will mention it. But He'll just be told I know all the extra risks of being a big momma, but my sister is bigger than me and had no complications apart from her GD which she'd had since her previous pregnancy.
> 
> Only thing mentioned to me is the GD test at about 28 weeks, but any1 with high bmi or diabeties in the family is tested for that. And i past it with flying colours with my first born xClick to expand...

thank you sethmum :hugs: im really looking forward to the scan.. then i will be nearly 10 weeks :happydance: but i waitin for dh to come home coz he doesnt want to miss out.. so on friday scan & on monday chat with midwife...


----------



## sethsmummy

awww I hope your little one cooperates more than mine did ... haha im now dreading my 20 week scan coz i know its either going to have its legs crossed, or its just going to keep its back to us again. Should be a good halloween day though lol x


----------



## realbeauty86

Hi... anyone here in the beginning stages... im 6 weeks!


----------



## Firefly83

realbeauty86 said:


> Hi... anyone here in the beginning stages... im 6 weeks!

Hi Realbeauty! I am 8 weeks right now. 

Also, when all you ladies were talking about your doctor's giving you a hard time for your weight I do have to say that when I met my doctor for the first time last week I was pleasantly surprised to see that she weighed more than me, so hopefully she won't give me too hard of a time :) Good luck to all you with those skinny little docs.


----------



## Peggy O

Hi guys...just found this thread. I am officially OBESE again as of my last check up (I had lost a LOT of weight 4 years ago) Since the baby I packed on 22 pounds, so far. When my dr gets on me about my weight I remind her that this is still 'skinny' for me! (215) it really is. I used to be SMO (super morbidly obese). Anyway was happy to find this thread. I am trying not to let getting weighed at the dr get me down.


----------



## sethsmummy

Peggy O said:


> Hi guys...just found this thread. I am officially OBESE again as of my last check up (I had lost a LOT of weight 4 years ago) Since the baby I packed on 22 pounds, so far. When my dr gets on me about my weight I remind her that this is still 'skinny' for me! (215) it really is. I used to be SMO (super morbidly obese). Anyway was happy to find this thread. I am trying not to let getting weighed at the dr get me down.

Hey hun :hi: 

Go you on the weight loss! And stuff the doctors! When i go to my next appointment i will be refusing to be weighed if they ask. My original weigh in was done on my home scales, therefore I will do my weight myself at home on the morning of the appointment. How is your pregnancy going x


----------



## Sparklegirl

welcome to all the new ladies :flower:
I am not feeling to good today, have this headache that wont go away & starting to get a cold.. feeling a bit sorry for myself today :cry:

but on the upside dh comes home 2morro :happydance: so if i am not on the next few days you know why :blush: & friday i have my *1st scan* :dance: cant wait to see my lil munchkin :cloud9:


----------



## sethsmummy

Sparklegirl said:


> welcome to all the new ladies :flower:
> I am not feeling to good today, have this headache that wont go away & starting to get a cold.. feeling a bit sorry for myself today :cry:
> 
> but on the upside dh comes home 2morro :happydance: so if i am not on the next few days you know why :blush: & friday i have my *1st scan* :dance: cant wait to see my lil munchkin :cloud9:

oh dear, there is a 48 hour bug going round where I am. I had it 2 weeks ago and it was awfull. Hope you feel better soon huni. 

Oooo bet your excited! If we don't get to see you before good luck for your scan! x


----------



## Peggy O

sethsmummy said:


> Peggy O said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys...just found this thread. I am officially OBESE again as of my last check up (I had lost a LOT of weight 4 years ago) Since the baby I packed on 22 pounds, so far. When my dr gets on me about my weight I remind her that this is still 'skinny' for me! (215) it really is. I used to be SMO (super morbidly obese). Anyway was happy to find this thread. I am trying not to let getting weighed at the dr get me down.
> 
> Hey hun :hi:
> 
> Go you on the weight loss! And stuff the doctors! When i go to my next appointment i will be refusing to be weighed if they ask. My original weigh in was done on my home scales, therefore I will do my weight myself at home on the morning of the appointment. How is your pregnancy going xClick to expand...

So far it's going really good:happydance: Some bleeding at ten weeks, smooth sailing since then (Except for leg cramps and sciatica starting last week) We tried so long (over 2 years) and I'm 37, just so happy to be pregnant. It finally feels real to me. We started picking out baby stuff :) So fun. 

As for the scale at the dr, good idea. I let them weigh me but I truly do not care what it says. They can say what they like...I'm fine with my weight. My BMI used to be 76!!!! At this time it's 33. Whoop ti do. Don't care. My dr weighs like 120 pounds. She has NO idea. :rofl:

Some kind of bug is going around here too guys, or else seasonal allergies are kicking in. Runny nose and my head feels weird this morning.


----------



## kraftykoala

Just checking in! HAd to have an emergency scan yesterday due to a bleed on monday, thankfully everything was ok! She asked me to left my tummy out the way, oh the horror. Then she told me because of 'my build' they might not get an accurate reading on the NT scan I have on friday :/


----------



## Peggy O

Can they do a transvaginal scan? They are way more detailed for us bigger girls. She tried the outer one on me but said if it didn't work she could use the internal probe. The outer one worked at 14 weeks, when I was less pregnant (8, 10) they used the probe.


----------



## sethsmummy

kraftykoala said:


> Just checking in! HAd to have an emergency scan yesterday due to a bleed on monday, thankfully everything was ok! She asked me to left my tummy out the way, oh the horror. Then she told me because of 'my build' they might not get an accurate reading on the NT scan I have on friday :/

Ask them to do internal scan huni. But they could see my baby just fine at 12+6 and im a uk size 24/26 x


----------



## mrs_cookie

Sparklegirl said:


> Welcome Mrs Cookie!!!
> do any of you ladies dare to share some bump pics yet???
> i will when im 15 weeks when i have a reason to look so big :haha:

well, here is my 19 week photo..i still only look fat, but hey as long as I know that my little one is in my tummy safe I'm ok :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1347136880359.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Firefly83

So I had to see my dietician yesterday. I have to go once a month. They weighed me and we were both pleased to find out that I did not gain any weight over the past month! Sadly I think it was the morning sickness that was responsible, not my will power. Either way I am stoked! :)


----------



## Sparklegirl

getting ready to go to my scan in 2 hrs :happydance: soooo excited & sooooo scared ....


----------



## kraftykoala

Sparklegirl said:


> getting ready to go to my scan in 2 hrs :happydance: soooo excited & sooooo scared ....

We have our scans at the same time :D


----------



## sethsmummy

good luck for your scans girls xx


----------



## kraftykoala

Well they couldn't get a nuchal measurement because of my size apparently, although when I had one privately with Leo 7 years ago they managed ok :/ 

But here is my plum!! 4 days ahead of my dates and not very cooperative lol.
 



Attached Files:







12week.jpg
File size: 71.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## sethsmummy

kraftykoala said:


> Well they couldn't get a nuchal measurement because of my size apparently, although when I had one privately with Leo 7 years ago they managed ok :/
> 
> But here is my plum!! 4 days ahead of my dates and not very cooperative lol.

Cute!! And thats rubbish because of your size... iv a biiig flap of fat n skin down there and they could see my babies fine if it had of co-operated with us lol


----------



## RosieB1977

I have to ask a silly question... why is it that some of you ladies call it a scan, and some say ultrasound. Is it just a difference of where you live.

Anyways.. I have my first ultrasound on Monday... which is also my birthday!! What an awesome gift I'm getting!


----------



## ChezTunes

I think it's more common to call it a "scan" in the UK...


----------



## sethsmummy

Think its just preference hun. Its a bit long winded to say ultrasound all the time so i say scan. but also sometimes say ultrasound lol. Awwww that will be an amazing birthday present! x


----------



## RosieB1977

Thanks Ladies!
I assumed that they were one in the same. 
Here scan means x-ray, I believe.

Yes, I am super excited for my birthday!! Although... I WILL be 35... THIRTY FIVE!! I'm old!


----------



## sethsmummy

hell that's not old hun! my mum is 48 and refuses to be called old she says she is still young... still goes out clubbing and on biker holidays lol x


----------



## RosieB1977

I think I'm old to be a first time Mommy, though!
I certainly don't feel that old!!


----------



## ChezTunes

That's not old, hun!! My dad's OH was 36 having their first, 20 years after I was born! I've never lived with my dad (or gotten to see him that much) so it was pretty much like first-time parents for them both... :thumbup:


----------



## kraftykoala

It's funny, I'm 33 and was pregnant with my DS2 7 years ago, I'm really feeling my age this time, I'm knackered!


----------



## sethsmummy

hun your not too old. It's everyone owns personal opinion when they are ready to have a baby or when the magic happens. I'v had my young (well quite old for my family as mum and sister were 18 when they had 1st and i was 21 (4 days off 22) when i had my 1st) through personal choice and was lucky to be able to do it. xx


----------



## Sparklegirl

Sparklegirl said:


> getting ready to go to my scan in 2 hrs :happydance: soooo excited & sooooo scared ....

had my scan yesterday everything is fine saw my lil baba & the heart beat!!!:happydance:


----------



## sethsmummy

Sparklegirl said:


> Sparklegirl said:
> 
> 
> getting ready to go to my scan in 2 hrs :happydance: soooo excited & sooooo scared ....
> 
> had my scan yesterday everything is fine saw my lil baba & the heart beat!!!:happydance:Click to expand...

aww thats brilliant sparkle! did you get a nice picture xx


----------



## Sparklegirl

sethsmummy said:


> Sparklegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sparklegirl said:
> 
> 
> getting ready to go to my scan in 2 hrs :happydance: soooo excited & sooooo scared ....
> 
> had my scan yesterday everything is fine saw my lil baba & the heart beat!!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> aww thats brilliant sparkle! did you get a nice picture xxClick to expand...

i got a pic its not that clear but i can see my lil baba :happydance:
also instead of 10 weeks im down to 8 WEEKS & 3 DAYS... well what my ticker says.....


----------



## sethsmummy

Sparklegirl said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sparklegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sparklegirl said:
> 
> 
> getting ready to go to my scan in 2 hrs :happydance: soooo excited & sooooo scared ....
> 
> had my scan yesterday everything is fine saw my lil baba & the heart beat!!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> aww thats brilliant sparkle! did you get a nice picture xxClick to expand...
> 
> i got a pic its not that clear but i can see my lil baba :happydance:
> also instead of 10 weeks im down to 8 WEEKS & 3 DAYS... well what my ticker says.....Click to expand...

awww gutting id hate to be put back that far lol. I was bad enough being put back 5 days (although it might not be accurate as baby wouldnt stay still or allow her to get agood CRL shot) xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

Ladies where are you all? Hope everyone is doing ok xxxxx


----------



## kraftykoala

Full of cold and feeling pretty sorry for myself :(


----------



## Sparklegirl

kraftykoala said:


> Full of cold and feeling pretty sorry for myself :(

me too :cry: & have these terrible headaches.. how are you ladies doing


----------



## ChezTunes

I'm still here. Doing good thanks, apart from being impatient about the 27 DAY wait until my 20w scan! :brat:


----------



## sethsmummy

awww no hope you girls feel better soon!

I have to wait 35 days :( Dont get mine till im 21 weeks sob sob


----------



## Sparklegirl

Hey ladies, how are you all doing??
im feeling a little better today :bodyb:...
next week i have my 12 week scan even though i will only be about 11 weeks, think its to determine how far along i am again :shrug: & then another scan to measure water @ baby neck for down syndrome, so i get to see lil munchkin 2 more times :happydance: went looking for prams yesterday

https://www.hugzbabystore.ie/Travel...an-rider-complete-combination-team-green.html

but not sure yet 1st have to make sure there is only 1 baby lol

have any of you bought anything yet, also when are you planning on starting on baby room...
im planning in starting next mnth i cant wait :happydance:


----------



## sethsmummy

Sparklegirl said:


> Hey ladies, how are you all doing??
> im feeling a little better today :bodyb:...
> next week i have my 12 week scan even though i will only be about 11 weeks, think its to determine how far along i am again :shrug: & then another scan to measure water @ baby neck for down syndrome, so i get to see lil munchkin 2 more times :happydance: went looking for prams yesterday
> 
> https://www.hugzbabystore.ie/Travel...an-rider-complete-combination-team-green.html
> 
> but not sure yet 1st have to make sure there is only 1 baby lol
> 
> have any of you bought anything yet, also when are you planning on starting on baby room...
> im planning in starting next mnth i cant wait :happydance:

hey hun im doing really good today thanks :D 
awwww you must be so excited! I loved my scan even though it was short and sweet lol. 

That pram is gorgeous! https://www.preciouslittleone.com/p...oodle-brown/?gclid=CL-GlvCp07ICFYcKfAod_R4AzQ <---- this is the one i have bought. 

I am almost done with baby shopping! Well the big things anyway. I have the pram, the cot (just need a mattress) and a swinging crib, steraliser and a few bottles that came with it but i need to buy some more as 4 will not be enough.. https://www.homebargains.co.uk/products/3105-momma-by-tomy-bottle-steri-warmer.aspx I still have my baby moniter from my 1st and a few clothes (if its a boy). So just need more nappies/wipes/milk/clothes and bouncy chair and I think thats me done with baby things and i can start buying things for my hospital bag x


----------



## ChezTunes

I only had DD 6 months ago and bought all the "big things" in neutral and still have all of her clothes. If we have a boy, I'll be buying some nice boy clothes and that's it until later on, I will buy a double pram. I'd like a tandem one, they look nicer and take up less space. I am having a hard time finding the perfect one and need to see it in the shop to know how it work and what-not before I buy anything.

My dad still had my little (4 year old) brother's iCandy Apple pram and gave us that for DD but I'm not so keen on turning it into an iCandy Pear (double) so I'm going to give this one back to them so they can maybe sell on, as that is what they were going to do before they found out we were expecting.


----------



## kraftykoala

We weren't planning any more children so I'd given all my stuff away, so no cot, clothes, highchair etc. It's my cousin so I'm sort of hoping she won't mind if I ask for the cot back (my mum bought it for us). I sold the pram but do have a pushchair and baby carrier left. 

I've chosen a new pram, am a total pram junkie.

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-sola-pushchair-2-in-1-denim/103524401/type-i/


----------



## destynibaby

34 1/2 weeks.
https://i48.tinypic.com/255on11.jpg
my first BARE belly pic omgosh.. my b belly is still filling out. You can actually still see the shadow so you can tell how bad it really was.

https://i48.tinypic.com/hspaqa.jpg


----------



## sethsmummy

well had my 16 week consultant appointment today and it went really well. He is really really nice!! He has put me on aspirin to try and stop me from getting pre eclampsia and has scheduled me for growth scan at 28,32 and 36 weeks. I am so happy :happydance::happydance::happydance: get to see my baby bean more!! I am so excited... they just want to check that baby is not small like my first was. AND they said that if I request it they cant come near me with foreceps or vontous WOOP WOOP

Didnt get to hear babys heart beat today but only 5 weeks to go now for my anomoly scan and hopefully will get to find out which flavour we have... but hey... if baby has legs crossed theres another 3 chances lol :D


----------



## ChelliBelle

Hi Ladies. I've not posted in this thread for weeks. things have been pretty hectic for me.

Just wanted to pop on and say that I am hoping to actively join in now!... My slimming world has taken a bit of a nose dive in the last few weeks, and i feel very very bloated :(
Going back on monday to hopefully try to limit any gain. Think i've put 5 pound on lol, and I know that aint baby!

if i go to full term this will be my first, so I have nothing- need to buy it all- and to top it off we will be moving house after Christmas (can't say i'm looking forward to that) Still I am looking forward to getting things in- will wait a little while yet tho :)

Destiny- I love your bump- don't think i'll have anything like that, mine will definately be a lot more B shaped lol :)


----------



## sethsmummy

Dont worry about moving hun! Its not as bad as you think its going to be. We moved house when i only had 3 weeks left to go! and it was me that did most of the work lol and then we moved again when baby was just over 1 month old x


----------



## Sparklegirl

hey ladies how are we all doing :flower:???
yesterday i saw lil munchkin again but couldnt really enjoy seeing baby :nope:...
echo lady was in such a rush with everything & it didnt help that lil munchkin was dancing & moving all te time lol...
she did a vaginal scan - where i would lay with my fists under my butt :shrug: - not comfortable.. & she didnt take time to say anything @ all.. all i heard her say was here is the hands & by then the screen was black coz she moved on (being in a hurry)..
she asked me to cough to see if munchkin would turn.. but didnt :dohh: she kept asking me to cough i got so annoyed & said sumtimes when i cough i pee too :haha:... she was so shocked that she just said ok then stop lol - her face was priceless :rofl:( i know that was mean but i wasnt very comfortable no. & she was was in a hurry & didnt take the time to explain anything )

i can laugh about this all now but yesterday i was very :cry: 

& :happydance: im 11 weeks :happydance:


----------



## Peggy O

Oh geeze....they can give you a foam wedge to lay on for those, if they are nie about it, even a folded towel! (I had a lot of transvaginal scans for a cancer issue years ago, 2 with this baby also) . That sux, sorry. 

My butt was put on an upturned washtub in the ER for a pelvic exam once. That was uncomfortable too. Aye yey yey. Sometimes practitioners have little regard for comfort it seems.


----------



## sethsmummy

hey hun! it seems everyone at that stage scan seems in a rush! mine was the same hun.. its really gutting but WOOT on 11 weeks.. one more till 12 :happydance:

I'm doing good thanks hun.. got a UTI so on antibiotics as well as the asprin now and the 2 doses of folic acid oh the joys lol. x


----------



## lj2245

Hey ladies. Just came across this thread. Are you open to new members? i'm 13+1 and currently a UK size 20/22. Been feeling pretty miserable about my size recently!


----------



## sethsmummy

lj2245 said:


> Hey ladies. Just came across this thread. Are you open to new members? i'm 13+1 and currently a UK size 20/22. Been feeling pretty miserable about my size recently!

Of course we are hun! Welcome. 

I hate my size too hun but we are how we are... and our baby doesn't care what size we are either <3 Just think once baby is here you can loose the baby weight... until then just enjoy your body changing :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lj2245

I've been told by my scowling midwife (who is obese herself) not to put on any weight during my pregnancy. I love how they say nothing when you go to the family planning clinic to stop birth control but chastise you when you are pregnant. Talk about too little, too late! 

I think I'm really feeling down because when I was pregnant with my son I was a 12/14 and could feel my uterus from 12 weeks and this time I can't feel anything because of all the fat in the way! My own fault I guess!


----------



## destynibaby

she expects you to gain NO weight? i know some women dont because of being sick or whatever... but thats just unreasonable and seems unprofessional for her to even suggest that. i am plus sized and i started at 220. i was told to TRY not to gain more than 17-20 lbs. Ive only gained 11 and with that they had started to think i was starving myself.
just try to eat better and take your vitamins to make sure baby gets all nutrients.. and you will be fine. dont focus so much on your weight.


----------



## Peggy O

I already packed on 20 and change. I'm not too worried about it. I was a US 12/14, 179 pounds, when I got pregnant. I am in non maternity 16's now and maternity XL...about 207 I think. They really haven't been on me too harshly about my weight lately, I kind of laid down the law about it with my OB in the 1st few visits when she tried to tell me I was fat (In nicer words) . I used to weigh 487 pounds (4 years ago) so no matter what they say about my gain, or how much I gain I could not care less! I am still "skinny" to me, even though I am OBESE on their charts.


----------



## sethsmummy

lj2245 said:


> I've been told by my scowling midwife (who is obese herself) not to put on any weight during my pregnancy. I love how they say nothing when you go to the family planning clinic to stop birth control but chastise you when you are pregnant. Talk about too little, too late!
> 
> I think I'm really feeling down because when I was pregnant with my son I was a 12/14 and could feel my uterus from 12 weeks and this time I can't feel anything because of all the fat in the way! My own fault I guess!

https://www.babycenter.com/pregnancy-weight-gain-estimator

Holy cow.. what a nasty midwife... of course you are going to put weight on.. what does she think.. baby and all the extras that come with are going to weight nothing? Makes you laugh especially since she is big herself!

:( You will feel it soon hun, I am a uk 26 and i can feel mine now and have been able to feel baby kicking since i was about 13 weeks. She has no right to make you feel bad about your size! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

EDIT: the link is to a weight gain tracker that i use. If you put your info in it will tell you how much is reccommended you put on in weight xx


----------



## lj2245

Thanks guys :) She said I've not to gain any weight and when I said 'so you are saying I should diet?' she said 'No of course not, you should never diet in pregnancy'. 

As I have a rare form of arthritis and cannot exercise above walking or swimming for short periods, I have no idea how she expects that to happen! Lol. 

Then she spent about 20 mins harping on about a healthy eating support group. I told her repeatedly that I knew how to eat healthily, I had just chosen not to! I had lost 3st before becoming pregnant and cook all my meals from scratch, but when I told her this the scepticism in her eyes was ridiculous! I almost suggested that she, herself, should practice what she preaches and get herself down the the support group but couldn't be bothered with an argument. I just stuck to my guns. She's written in my maternity notes 'Patient refuses help with healthy eating in pregnancy'. The bitch! If she's anything other than nice to me the next time I see her, I'll be asking for alternative care.


----------



## ChezTunes

I was about 12 and a half stone before gettting pregnant with DD. I was about 13 stone at my 8week appointment so had started putting weight on around the time I got pregnant anyway... I have no idea what I lost after the birth as my mother threw out the scales... :dohh: I gained 3 stone in that pregnancy and was 16 stone the day before my C-section. 

This time I weighed in at 17 stone at my 8week app with the MW. I had originally lost a couple of pounds in the 1st Tri. as I had bad MS and poor appetite. I'm back to 17 stone now so back at original weigh-in size.


----------



## sethsmummy

lj2245 said:


> Thanks guys :) She said I've not to gain any weight and when I said 'so you are saying I should diet?' she said 'No of course not, you should never diet in pregnancy'.
> 
> As I have a rare form of arthritis and cannot exercise above walking or swimming for short periods, I have no idea how she expects that to happen! Lol.
> 
> Then she spent about 20 mins harping on about a healthy eating support group. I told her repeatedly that I knew how to eat healthily, I had just chosen not to! I had lost 3st before becoming pregnant and cook all my meals from scratch, but when I told her this the scepticism in her eyes was ridiculous! I almost suggested that she, herself, should practice what she preaches and get herself down the the support group but couldn't be bothered with an argument. I just stuck to my guns. She's written in my maternity notes 'Patient refuses help with healthy eating in pregnancy'. The bitch! If she's anything other than nice to me the next time I see her, I'll be asking for alternative care.

:o I would ask for alternative anyway hun! She has no rights to speak to you like that. You already know how to eat healthy.. and its not like your going to purposefully eat just junk :S 

They are there to make sure baby is ok..not to bloody well have a go at you all the time.. I can't stand ones that do that! My weight hasnt been mentioned once yet.. but that's maybe because i got in there first about it. x


----------



## ChezTunes

I did the same, got there first. It saved me the embarressment and patronising comments. My MW is lovely and means well but I'd rather something be said than her being patronising about it... :haha:


----------



## Mercy2

Hello Ladies can i join you please x x 

I am Nikki, Just literally got my BFP and am a plus size mummy too x I am a UK size 20 x 
I have two kids already and this miracle is my third x 
Hello and I look forward to sharing the journey with you all x


----------



## sethsmummy

Mercy2 said:


> Hello Ladies can i join you please x x
> 
> I am Nikki, Just literally got my BFP and am a plus size mummy too x I am a UK size 20 x
> I have two kids already and this miracle is my third x
> Hello and I look forward to sharing the journey with you all x

:hi::hi: Hey hun and CONGRATULATIONS on your :BFP: 

Welcome to plus size and pregnant :D You are more than welcome to join, feel free to rant whenever needed hehe we all do ;) 

How are things for you so far? Do you know roughly how far along you are?

xxxxx


----------



## Mercy2

sethsmummy said:


> Mercy2 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies can i join you please x x
> 
> I am Nikki, Just literally got my BFP and am a plus size mummy too x I am a UK size 20 x
> I have two kids already and this miracle is my third x
> Hello and I look forward to sharing the journey with you all x
> 
> :hi::hi: Hey hun and CONGRATULATIONS on your :BFP:
> 
> Welcome to plus size and pregnant :D You are more than welcome to join, feel free to rant whenever needed hehe we all do ;)
> 
> How are things for you so far? Do you know roughly how far along you are?
> 
> xxxxxClick to expand...

I am about 4 weeks and 6 days going by my dates. Its all so exciting, had some mild nausea and loads of tingly boob feelings. getting familiar dull achey dragging sensation down in the base of my belly. I told my hubby i knew i was pregnant even before i got my BFP. We were so lucky its our first month of trying! :happydance:


----------



## sethsmummy

oh wow extra congrats on there lol... Mr super sperm lol.. ;) thats what someone said to my hubby when we got pregnant with our first :haha:

:D enjoy the tingly boobs.. im at the damn sore boob stage atm and its worse when its cold :nope: ouchies ouchies .. often found with my hands down my top trying to warm my nipples :haha:

have you been to gp yet? xxx


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Double post.


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Mind if I join as well?

I am plus size 18 us size no idea the difference from uk sizes :blush:
This is my third and im quite nervous as I had an early scan when I went to the ER for a uti. Sac was seen but I was told it was to early to see anything else at that point that id prob need a rescan later to see the yolk and then to see the peanut. I have been trying to keep calm as my HCG numbers were fine at 1817 and I am not cramping horrid and bleeding. I had a tiny spot once after hubby and I got intimate and then the day after a tiny stripe I assume due to the wand. Either way next scan at 5 +6 is the 9th and im so scared to not see progress. :dohh:I have never had an early scan and was told this is quite normal but telling a hormonal mommy that can't see a bub yet that its normal is hard. :cry:


----------



## sethsmummy

USAF_WIFE said:


> Mind if I join as well?
> 
> I am plus size 18 us size no idea the difference from uk sizes :blush:
> This is my third and im quite nervous as I had an early scan when I went to the ER for a uti. Sac was seen but I was told it was to early to see anything else at that point that id prob need a rescan later to see the yolk and then to see the peanut. I have been trying to keep calm as my HCG numbers were fine at 1817 and I am not cramping horrid and bleeding. I had a tiny spot once after hubby and I got intimate and then the day after a tiny stripe I assume due to the wand. Either way next scan at 5 +6 is the 9th and im so scared to not see progress. :dohh:I have never had an early scan and was told this is quite normal but telling a hormonal mommy that can't see a bub yet that its normal is hard. :cry:

:hi: hey huni and welcome.. I think in uk sizes thats a 20. I'm sure whatever size it is in the us its the next size up in the uk.... but dont hold me to that lol

I have heard lots of ladies say they only saw the sac, the earliest i have ever had a scan was 7+6 weeks. And my little boy was just a little splodge on the screen (poor boy was stuck with that nickname too). Sometimes even at 5+6 it could be too early. 

Bleeding after sex is normal too as your cervix is very sensitive while pregnant. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sparklegirl

:wave: Welcome to all the ladies that joined.. i just got home & very knackered so off to bed :sleep: will chat to you soon :kiss:


----------



## Mercy2

sethsmummy said:


> oh wow extra congrats on there lol... Mr super sperm lol.. ;) thats what someone said to my hubby when we got pregnant with our first :haha:
> 
> :D enjoy the tingly boobs.. im at the damn sore boob stage atm and its worse when its cold :nope: ouchies ouchies .. often found with my hands down my top trying to warm my nipples :haha:
> 
> have you been to gp yet? xxx

I have a GP appointment booked for October 22nd, thats the soonest they could get me into the clinic when they do the booking in info etc. so thats a miestone to look forward to. 
My hunny thinks he has super sperm as this is our third time concieving on our first try. and i also had an ectopic before we had our first which led to them removing my left tube. 

I was told i would have trouble concieving so my little miracles nake me feel so lucky x 

I love the idea of this thread, talking to people who understand all the things i am thinking is giong to be great help x x


----------



## USAF_WIFE

sethsmummy said:


> USAF_WIFE said:
> 
> 
> Mind if I join as well?
> 
> I am plus size 18 us size no idea the difference from uk sizes :blush:
> This is my third and im quite nervous as I had an early scan when I went to the ER for a uti. Sac was seen but I was told it was to early to see anything else at that point that id prob need a rescan later to see the yolk and then to see the peanut. I have been trying to keep calm as my HCG numbers were fine at 1817 and I am not cramping horrid and bleeding. I had a tiny spot once after hubby and I got intimate and then the day after a tiny stripe I assume due to the wand. Either way next scan at 5 +6 is the 9th and im so scared to not see progress. :dohh:I have never had an early scan and was told this is quite normal but telling a hormonal mommy that can't see a bub yet that its normal is hard. :cry:
> 
> :hi: hey huni and welcome.. I think in uk sizes thats a 20. I'm sure whatever size it is in the us its the next size up in the uk.... but dont hold me to that lol
> 
> I have heard lots of ladies say they only saw the sac, the earliest i have ever had a scan was 7+6 weeks. And my little boy was just a little splodge on the screen (poor boy was stuck with that nickname too). Sometimes even at 5+6 it could be too early.
> 
> Bleeding after sex is normal too as your cervix is very sensitive while pregnant. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Thanks, yes the nurse told me it still might be to early at the next one too just has me on edge so much! :blush:


----------



## laurajade__x

Hey everybody I'm a big girl too!  im currently 9 weeks today :D x


----------



## sethsmummy

SPARKLE - hey huni how are you doing???? 

Mercy - Wow that really is rather good... Super Sperm or what lol. We conceived first time with our first but it took us 15 months with this little bean. Am i right in thinking you'll be 7 or 8 weeks then. Which is quite good, i never got my booking appointment until i was 10 weeks pregnant. You really do have little miracle children :D Either that or those sperm come with a Sat Nav and some NOS :haha:

USA - I will keep my fingers crossed for you but I am sure you will be fine :D I think thats the reason in the uk they wont scan before 12 weeks unless you don't know your dates or have a scare. 

Laurajade - :hi: Congratulations on your BFP hun! And welcome to psap:D

It's nice having everyone here, i feel a lot better chatting in here than most of the other boards as i feel its different for us bigger ladies. 

Lots of <3 and baby :dust: to all :D


----------



## jamiesmammy2b

Hey ladies can i join please? 
Im about 7 w 2 days.

Xx


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Sethsmummy I normally would not have a scan till 10 weeks but the emergency room here ordered one for me. I am starting to calm down some as ive had two totally healthy babies and this is hopefully my 3rd hah. I am sooo tired and feeling sick often so I am sure im progressing fine.


----------



## sethsmummy

USA - aah I see yup if your feeling sick thats a plus sign lol. I still feel sick now :S thought it would have went away by now but nope. I was put on baby aspirin at 16 weeks 1 day, but since starting them i have been have really bad dizzy spells and loosing my balance. So was advised two days ago to stop taking them and have to go see my consultant again on Thursday x

:hi: Jamiesmammy :hi: How are you feeling hun.. do you have the horrid morning sickness too? xxxxx


----------



## kraftykoala

Ugh everything is making me paranoid today. I've had a sore thigh so obviously I've decided I've got DVT. Then my fingers swelled a bit in church so then I decided I have pre-eclampsia. I'm such a hypochondriac when i'm pregnant. 

Found a lovely strong heartbeat with the doppler after lunch which made me feel better.

Welcome to all the new ladies :)


----------



## sethsmummy

kraftykoala said:


> Ugh everything is making me paranoid today. I've had a sore thigh so obviously I've decided I've got DVT. Then my fingers swelled a bit in church so then I decided I have pre-eclampsia. I'm such a hypochondriac when i'm pregnant.
> 
> Found a lovely strong heartbeat with the doppler after lunch which made me feel better.
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies :)

hahahaha And there was me thinking I was the only one!! I'm constantly like that hun!! My body is a shitbag and i get constant pain in different places most days... especially my hip right now I could just :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: with the amount of pain i am in but i know its only going to get worse... my poor little one was giving my belly and hip lots of kisses this evening thinking that "magic kisses" will make mummy better <3

I was thinking of getting a doppler but not totally sure about it yet. Are they really that good... I think i'd panick if i couldnt find the heart beat x


----------



## ChezTunes

I was lucky enough for my cousin to borrow us her doppler when I was pregnant with DD. It REALLY came in handy, because after 4 MC's I was a bit of a worry-wart. This time we bought our own, the one my cousin has. It's the Angelsounds fetal doppler and it puts my mind at ease. We've been able to find LO's HB since 13(ish) weeks and I think I only didn't find it sooner because I was looking too high... :dohh:


----------



## sethsmummy

Think i might just invest in one. There is an angel sounds one on ebay for £30 and its a digital one too. Would be good for days when baby is quiet. x


----------



## ChezTunes

Oh, that's good. Mine's not even digital and was about £20-£25. I'd recommend it, it's nice even just hearing baby "swimming" about in there. If I can't find the HB right away it's funny hearing karate-chop sounds! :haha:


----------



## sethsmummy

lol baby kicked the midwives doppler last time. Would certainly put my mind at ease getting one since the consultant/midwive didnt bother to check babies heart beat at my 16 week check up x


----------



## Cherrybump

Little later comer to the group. I dont really go into groups and discussions lol 
I'm 24 years old, first pregnancy. i did lose nearly 2 stone which i know ill shal gain right back now. I'm not to worry about it right now. I'm 14wks and 2days. 

Just heard the heartbeat for the first time today and i thought it may have been hard to find because im overweight. Took midwife awhile since her Doppler needed the battery's replaced and she had called for the other midwife whom found it right away. 

Best sound ive heard.

Hope you guys dont mind me joining a little late and thank you sethsmummy for sending me the link. :D


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Had a scan today measuring 5 +4 even though by my period im 6 weeks but there is a sac and a yolk sac so re scan in a week and im feeling a little better.


----------



## Sparklegirl

Welcome to all the ladies who joined recently :flower:
How are all the wonderful ladies of this group feeling?? I have missed you all :hugs: i have not been doing to well have this terrible cold that wont go away & dh left yesterday :cry: so will see him when im 16 weeks
(he works away 4 weeks then home 4 weeks)

I have another scan on monday & i get to see the midwife again & hopefully will be able to hear lil munchkins hearbeat for the 1st time :happydance:

i just realized that i never posted mt 1st or 2nd scan pics :doh:

https://imageshack.us/a/img836/5018/babyz.jpg
8week scan

https://imageshack.us/a/img835/5451/baby2d.jpg
11 week scan (i think)

im really thinking of getting a doppler to suprise hubby when he gets home, so that he too can hear lil munchkins heart beat..
im pretty big & scared i wont find the heartbeat :dohh:
I cant believe that i am 12 weeks wow just 1 week then i move over to 2nd tri :wacko: wow its flying by


----------



## Cherrybump

Dont worry about not hearing heartbeat im sure you will im over weight and i thought same thing. Heard the heartbeat on tuesday after getting second midwife in she found it right away my midwife well her doppler needed batteries replaced lol then she found it again.


Love the piks to

Im ok, wasnt feeling to good early but that has past Yay

The Doppler is a great idea to get. FOB is on holiday right now and he missed the heartbeat also so i wanna buy a doppler to or the angelsound one. 

Best sound ever to xxx


----------



## ChezTunes

I really recommend the Angelsounds one. I'm much bigger this time and still got to hear HB at around 12/13weeks (I can't remember now! :dohh: ) I'd have found it sooner, only I was looking abit too high as I was scared of going too low because sometimes my C-sec scar is still sore, seeing as it's only been 6months!!

It would be a brilliant suprise for him!


----------



## Sparklegirl

ladies which Angel sound doppler do you recommend??? pics or links plse


----------



## ChezTunes

*Angelsounds Fetal Heart Detector.* I got mine on Amazon.
 



Attached Files:







Fetal%20Doppler.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## destynibaby

i have a sonoline B doppler with displays the actual heartrate. it was $50 from ebay. ive been finding HB since 10+5 and yes im a bigger girl ( US size 16) and i had the little 'pooch'.
i had been looking since about 9+2 with no luck but once i did find it, i easily found it every time thereafter.


----------



## Kota

Hello ladies! Can I join in here please! I'm a UK/Aust 22/24 an this is my 2nd pregnancy, will be nice to chat to other 'bigger' ladies throughout the journey, :D


----------



## ChezTunes

Hey, Kota! :hi: Welcome!!


----------



## sethsmummy

:hi: kota!! 

Welcome :D

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/180961019473?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649 


this is the one i will be getting xxx


----------



## jamiesmammy2b

Hey ladies thanks for the welcome 
Sethsmummy Im not having too much of a bad time with sickness now but its usually smells that make me gag.
I've got the angel sounds fetal heart detector, i found it great in my last pregnancy....I'll have to have a search for it in the next few weeks.
How's everyone been?
x x


----------



## sethsmummy

Iv not been too bad thanks hun. I was Tachycardic (or however you spell it) on thursday so that needs looked into more to see if its causing my dizzy spells. but they are not checking it again until after my scan at 21 weeks. Some smells still make me gag. Had to shut all doors and open windows when my hubby was making smoked bacon sandwiches. 

Wish i had the money to buy a doppler now. would so put my mind at ease.. not heard heartbeat since i was 15 weeks! 

Looked in my hospital notes the other day (midwife accidentally left them on the desk while she went out the room) .. and there was an anesthesiology risk thing in it.... there is no way they are making me get a damn epidural just because im fat! not a chance in hell. xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies,

Wow seems bit much for just being fat right.
I don't have money for doppler either and would really like one. As the council are being so much of a pain in the butt with my rent and such. Even my tax i can check online and it say account close but it has certain amount of money with cr next to it so i need to pop in. 

Also because FOB has move in with me they asked for few things to work out the rent he's already handed them in but they sent yet another letter out saying they never received it :S i hate going over there on my own but i guess ill need to stuck it up and go over.

Ive been feeling better. all last week i was waking up and then having to be sick. since Saturday morning ive been ok which is strange but good lol.. Now on my 15th week :) x


----------



## sethsmummy

Cherrybump said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Wow seems bit much for just being fat right.
> I don't have money for doppler either and would really like one. As the council are being so much of a pain in the butt with my rent and such. Even my tax i can check online and it say account close but it has certain amount of money with cr next to it so i need to pop in.
> 
> Also because FOB has move in with me they asked for few things to work out the rent he's already handed them in but they sent yet another letter out saying they never received it :S i hate going over there on my own but i guess ill need to stuck it up and go over.
> 
> Ive been feeling better. all last week i was waking up and then having to be sick. since Saturday morning ive been ok which is strange but good lol.. Now on my 15th week :) x

they are a pain in the ass hun aint they. My hubby got laid off not so long ago and the amount of damn paper work they want to see. I hate going into places like that by myself too but even if hubby comes he just sits in the waiting room saying nothing lol Make sure you take in the letter that says he paid in the rent and then they cant argue.. or if he has the receipt... also make sure you a receipt for what you hand in when you go also xxx

Glad you are feeling better! and gz on week 15!!! :happydance:


----------



## Kota

they won't make you take an epi, but they will probably get an anethisist in to see you and check the epi spot in case something comes up where you will need one. the dosage may need to be changed depending on your weight/size, and they need to check they still have good access to the spinal point they put it, it's pretty standard and I'm sure you'll be fine!


----------



## sethsmummy

Kota said:


> they won't make you take an epi, but they will probably get an anethisist in to see you and check the epi spot in case something comes up where you will need one. the dosage may need to be changed depending on your weight/size, and they need to check they still have good access to the spinal point they put it, it's pretty standard and I'm sure you'll be fine!

I've never heard of them doing it where i live. Not even on my sister who is a bigger lady than me and does carry fat on her spine... im quite lucky and dont carry any on my spine. I dont mind them checking it as long as they are not rude about it but there will deffo not be an epi put in at all even for theatre. They will be told a spinal block or nothing as this is what i had with my last as epi failed spectacularly and caused major cramping in my legs x


----------



## Kota

sethsmummy said:


> Kota said:
> 
> 
> they won't make you take an epi, but they will probably get an anethisist in to see you and check the epi spot in case something comes up where you will need one. the dosage may need to be changed depending on your weight/size, and they need to check they still have good access to the spinal point they put it, it's pretty standard and I'm sure you'll be fine!
> 
> I've never heard of them doing it where i live. Not even on my sister who is a bigger lady than me and does carry fat on her spine... im quite lucky and dont carry any on my spine. I dont mind them checking it as long as they are not rude about it but there will deffo not be an epi put in at all even for theatre. They will be told a spinal block or nothing as this is what i had with my last as epi failed spectacularly and caused major cramping in my legs xClick to expand...

ah fair enough, you sound happy enough to stand up to them about it so thats the main thing! :thumbup:


----------



## sethsmummy

oh yes! when i had my first the hospital listened to nothing i said at all. The care was appalling and the maternity unit is under investigation with possible closure. I had far too much intervention during my labour although wasn't told anything during it or throughout my pregnancy either. 

So i have prewarned my midwife and consultant this time round i know what i want and i will fight to get it unless there is a strong medical reason i cant have it. I was hoping for a problem free pregnancy and fully natural water birth. The problem free part has vanished already as it was found on Thursday i am Tachycardic, but hoping that resolves itself :dohh:
 
I cant stand when medical staff are horrid to women because they are too big. There is a right way to go about it and a wrong way.. and unfortunately most of them go about it the wrong way. I'v been quite lucky in my new hospital as they have been really nice so far and my weight hasnt been mentioned (yet) as Iv not put on a single pound yet and my midwife is a big lady herself so hasnt said anything either :D


----------



## Sparklegirl

hello ladies, how are you all doing :flower:

have a look plse :kiss:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/1288311-helloooooo-2nd-tri.html


----------



## sethsmummy

awww your scan pic is gorgeous hun!! I'v been doing good the last 2 days :D Not too bad weather and had little one at the park today :D xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Got that council this sorted. ooh im not entitled to the healthy start voucher because i have no benfit :(


----------



## sethsmummy

glad you got that sorted hun. Ahh that sucks im entitled to them atm but not need to get the form off the midwife when i see them next x


----------



## Cherrybump

stucks i wil let midwife know they said i wasnt entitled :( oh wells least i know i get the grant as its my first baby lol that will help me out then ill get benfits once baby is born haha will have to re-apply lol xx


----------



## sethsmummy

the grant came in real handy for me when i had my first. I got almost 80% of his things with it! x


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Measuring 6+1 saw hb flicker but doc won't confrim it till im 6+5 I guess to save their butts? I dunno she saw it and pointed it out even though I already noticed :cloud9: SO! Scan next week AGAIN.


----------



## sethsmummy

USAF_WIFE said:


> Measuring 6+1 saw hb flicker but doc won't confrim it till im 6+5 I guess to save their butts? I dunno she saw it and pointed it out even though I already noticed :cloud9: SO! Scan next week AGAIN.

WOO congrats hun! and even more congrats on getting to have another scan next week :D It's so amazing seeing the difference in such a short time frame x


----------



## LyndsJohnson

Hi Ladies,

I am loving this thread! Can I join please?

At my booking in appointment I was 143kg, 5ft 9.5" and bmi 46 I think! So definately very plus sized and pregnant! :haha:

I am 16+3 pregnant with my first! (SO excited its ridiculous) had a midwife appointment yesterday and got to hear the heartbeat for the first time, awww it was so amazing! :cloud9:


----------



## sethsmummy

LyndsJohnson said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am loving this thread! Can I join please?
> 
> At my booking in appointment I was 143kg, 5ft 9.5" and bmi 46 I think! So definately very plus sized and pregnant! :haha:
> 
> I am 16+3 pregnant with my first! (SO excited its ridiculous) had a midwife appointment yesterday and got to hear the heartbeat for the first time, awww it was so amazing! :cloud9:

:hi: Hey hun and welcome to plus size and pregnant :D 

Aww its amazing hearing HB for the first time.. I'v only heard my babies once so far and its killing me waiting to hear it again. 1 week and 6 days to go :)

how are you finding your midwifes so far with being plus size... i hope they have been nothing but nice xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

My midwife is lovely :) im happy happy. 

today i found at work that when i get my appiontments i get those days of and paid to. ive heard people saying this but my work have never told me this lol x


----------



## sethsmummy

Wow thats good! I knew they had to give you the time off you needed but didnt think they had to pay you. 

and glad your midwife is nice cherry :) Mine is too so far :) x


----------



## LyndsJohnson

So far so good! :thumbup: I was actually terrified at my first appoinment that she would be horrible to me but as soon as I saw her I breathed a huge sigh of relief because was really big too!! :haha:

She never mentioned my weight at all and just put on my notes shared care! 

Then I was nervous all over again for the first scan but she didn't say a word either, found baby straight away which was a huge relief! 

Then my appointment on Wednesday was supposed to be with the same midwife as the first time but she was on a training day so it was someone else and she has been the nicest yet! Woohoo!! She went through my blood test results and couldn't get over how good my iron levels were....she kept saying 'that is actualy amazing' and then she goes 'you must have a fantastic diet' :haha::haha::haha:
it was so hard not to laugh!!! 

So fingers crossed everyone else along the way is just as nice!!


----------



## sethsmummy

LyndsJohnson said:


> So far so good! :thumbup: I was actually terrified at my first appoinment that she would be horrible to me but as soon as I saw her I breathed a huge sigh of relief because was really big too!! :haha:
> 
> She never mentioned my weight at all and just put on my notes shared care!
> 
> Then I was nervous all over again for the first scan but she didn't say a word either, found baby straight away which was a huge relief!
> 
> Then my appointment on Wednesday was supposed to be with the same midwife as the first time but she was on a training day so it was someone else and she has been the nicest yet! Woohoo!! She went through my blood test results and couldn't get over how good my iron levels were....she kept saying 'that is actualy amazing' and then she goes 'you must have a fantastic diet' :haha::haha::haha:
> it was so hard not to laugh!!!
> 
> So fingers crossed everyone else along the way is just as nice!!

woo thats good to hear hun!! Mine have been nothing but nice so far too. Your midwife sounds good though mine just stuck my bloodwork results in my notes and didnt explain them at all. Even the consultant doesn't explain what he writes down! x


----------



## Sparklegirl

Welcome Lynds :flower:

Wow am so glad you all had amazing expierence with your mid wives :thumbup:!!
after hearing such horrid stories i was really freaked out too..

I had really lovely midwives too, she too was very impressed @ my iron level & esp sugar levels which was really really good to hear.. Hearing lil munchkins heart beat for the 1st time was very overwhelming luckily i didnt sob like a baby :haha: lol..
Also they did my blood pressure reading & i was shocked to find how high it was all of a sudden, i never had ant blood pressure issues before, because of that & my high bmi of 41 i am now in the hands of a gynae.. the midwife did help me with choosing the right gynae(as in who will listen to me & just treat me with respect & do the little extra needed) coz i had 2 before that sucked(thats a whole other chapter lol)..

Was told to see gynae on Wed to check bp again, if it still high i need to go on meds.. wednes it was still high, had a chat with gynae.. i didnt seem too concerned to put me on meds yet.. but futher in my pregnancy if it goes up more then i will get meds.

So that has beem my journey this week. Also had my nt scan on Monday lil munchkin has grown so much was so amazing to see, esp sucking his/ her thumb.. good news is lil by looks good & healthy :happydance:!!!

& in 6 weeks 29th Nov we find out if our munckin is a :pink: or :blue:!!!!!!

how are all you other ladies doing??? 
@sethmommy you should be finding out soon right????


----------



## Sparklegirl

Oh just wondering have any of you ladies taken bump pics yet ???
i will be taking my 1st pics this weekend :happydance: but no sure if im brave enuf to post it :blush: yet though :haha::haha:


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Hey ladies! Sounds like you have lovely midwives. I see a different doctor everytime because my husband is Air Force and we never get to see the same doctor sometimes we are lucky to get them a few times in a row if they are not over booked. My last was a fluffy older lady I liked her a lot I am not going to be seeing a woman this next time I really am not to comfy with it but my hubby will be there this time to see the next scan so I guess I will live. I have been so sick I can barely stand it and having to go to the bathroom so often is rather annoying I asked the doctor about it because I thought that was not till later on apparently not and even more so since its my third...


----------



## sethsmummy

YES YES YES 12 days!! 31st here we come... 

oh no sparkle... bp problems dont sound good. Thankfully mine is ok so far its my heart rate thats the problem for me :wacko:

I posted some on first tri I think.. not done a 2nd tri yet though... might just try and do one though so you can see :D 

USAF-WIFE - sucks that you dont get to see the same person all the time! And omg i feel for you with the peeing... im the same.. at least once every hour or less! Takes the mick lol sometimes its like theres no point getting off the loo sometimes :haha:


----------



## USAF_WIFE

sethsmummy said:


> YES YES YES 12 days!! 31st here we come...
> 
> oh no sparkle... bp problems dont sound good. Thankfully mine is ok so far its my heart rate thats the problem for me :wacko:
> 
> I posted some on first tri I think.. not done a 2nd tri yet though... might just try and do one though so you can see :D
> 
> USAF-WIFE - sucks that you dont get to see the same person all the time! And omg i feel for you with the peeing... im the same.. at least once every hour or less! Takes the mick lol sometimes its like theres no point getting off the loo sometimes :haha:

LOL! I know right? So frustrating!


----------



## realbeauty86

I heard my baby heartbeat at my first appointment last Saturday, it was awesome. The doctor thought we wouldn't hear it but it was a good one too! I go for my first ultrasound this Tuesday ... can't wait. Oh!! According to the date the doctor said, im in my second trimester now =D


----------



## Sparklegirl

sethsmummy said:


> YES YES YES 12 days!! 31st here we come...
> 
> oh no sparkle... bp problems dont sound good. Thankfully mine is ok so far its my heart rate thats the problem for me :wacko:
> 
> I posted some on first tri I think.. not done a 2nd tri yet though... might just try and do one though so you can see :D
> 
> USAF-WIFE - sucks that you dont get to see the same person all the time! And omg i feel for you with the peeing... im the same.. at least once every hour or less! Takes the mick lol sometimes its like theres no point getting off the loo sometimes :haha:

i know it sucks i was looking up information & came across a lot of scary stuff..
they also dont know why it went up all of a sudden, lots of rest is all he said... im going to try & find some decent non scary advice on this


----------



## CottlestonPie

Hi ladies! Mind of I join?
I'm a fuller figured preggy lady.... About 7 weeks at the moment. 
Love hearing about all your lovely midwives. I had a rotten old lady last time who insisted on weighing and lecturing me at least once a fortnight. Hopefully I'll get a nice understanding lady this time! Especially since I had a relatively good labour and delivery with DS so there's no reason to suspect my weight will cause any issues.


----------



## sethsmummy

Realbeauty - aww glad you got to hear heartbeat... first time i heard my babies i grinned like a lunatic.. not heard it since though :(. Good luck for your u/s tomorrow :D x


Sparkle - I agree with the lots of rest hun, could mean Pre-E which sucks majorly. But if you were nervous/aggitated or had just done a fair bit of walking etc that could also cause it to go up a little. 

Cottlestonpie - :hi: Hey hun, damn sucks that you had a rotten midwife last time... FX that you will have a lovely lady like the rest of us seem to have! I'v not been asked to weigh again since my booking appointment.. lol i took it upon myself to do it last time when i was at the hospital and on their scales it said i hadnt put any weight on at all... i was really impressed lol. And if you do get a rotten one then just make sure you tell them nice and clear you had no problems last time and they should shut up lol. I couldnt do that though as I had a few problems.. hoping this time is plain sailing... maybe lol. i was tachycardic last time (pulse was 115) but hoping at my scan next week it will be back to normal :D xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

i know this is a stupid question but whats fx mean lol i keep seeing ppl using it


----------



## Sparklegirl

Cherrybump said:


> i know this is a stupid question but whats fx mean lol i keep seeing ppl using it

fingers crossed


----------



## ChezTunes

*IT'S* _(probably)_ *A BOY* :blue:

Baby had the cord between his legs but the US tech said "I think there's more than cord there..." but she couldn't say 100%. We go back in 2 weeks to get some measurements that baby was too awkward to offer :haha: So hopefully we'll know for sure then. OH's convinced he seen "a big set of balls" <- his words :dohh: Tbh, I thought I did too! So excited to have one of each!! :happydance:


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Ultrasound today to make sure everything is fine and hopefully confirm the heartbeat that was seen last time. Really nervous but that's standard.


----------



## CottlestonPie

LOL at big set of balls! Congrats... I'm biased but boys are awesome :D
Good luck with the scan USAF wife. Post piccies if you get them :thumbup:


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Thank you! Oh and boys are deff awesome I have one of each atm though!


----------



## Cherrybump

Congrats on the little boy hun. At least you can go back and see baby again lol x


----------



## realbeauty86

Thanks sethsmummy.

I go for my ultrasound today... yay!!!!


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Saw my blob and im only measuring 4 days behind with a good heartbeat!


----------



## sethsmummy

CHEZ - CONGRATULATIONS HUN!!! argh im so impatient for my scan! one week today. Oooo i didn't know they would ask you back :D you get to see bubbs again and hopefully cord wont be in the way. haha and if he thinks "big balls" now just you wait to see his reaction when baby comes out coz they look huge on a newborn lol 

realbeauty - good luck for you scan hun! 

USAF - Congrats hun! I aws measuring 6 days behind my date so they changed my due date.. to near the MIL's... haha baby is so not coming out on that date. So glad baby has a good heartbeat though <3


----------



## ChezTunes

DD had her legs crossed at her 20w scan too... :dohh: They call you back here if they can't get all the measurements - seeing as it's an anomaly scan, they need to make sure that everything is present and correct :thumbup: They don't call you back just for a sexing scan. DD was in a position that they couldn't see a certain view of her spine (they need a few) and her kidneys. I'm not sure what they couldn't find out on this LO, I'm just glad we go back and can double check that he is indeed a boy before OH gets carried away buying things. He's already bought LO a (CUTE!) suit for his mums wedding in May next year! :haha:

Here's the picture we got :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







dex.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sethsmummy

ChezTunes said:


> DD had her legs crossed at her 20w scan too... :dohh: They call you back here if they can't get all the measurements - seeing as it's an anomaly scan, they need to make sure that everything is present and correct :thumbup: They don't call you back just for a sexing scan. DD was in a position that they couldn't see a certain view of her spine (they need a few) and her kidneys. I'm not sure what they couldn't find out on this LO, I'm just glad we go back and can double check that he is indeed a boy before OH gets carried away buying things. He's already bought LO a (CUTE!) suit for his mums wedding in May next year! :haha:
> 
> Here's the picture we got :cloud9:

awwww that is such a nice pic. awww hehe I bought my son his first suit when he was tiny too 0-3 months and it had a nice pair of black pants, white shirt and a gold waist coat. my hubby has already been "window shopping" for girls clothes lol. I hope my bubbs co operates this time round unlike the 12 week scan. but i wont complain if i have to go back that means it would only be 2 weeks to see baby again, then 5 weeks instead of 7 lol. x


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Yeah sethsmummy ive measured 4 days behind consistently they told me its not enough to change my date but if I got by the ultrasound its the 9th of June but by my period its the 5th of June. Either way my kids come 4 days early so neither date will be correct hah! I go back the 6th for what should have been my one and only scan at my first OB appointment.


----------



## sethsmummy

USAF_WIFE said:


> Yeah sethsmummy ive measured 4 days behind consistently they told me its not enough to change my date but if I got by the ultrasound its the 9th of June but by my period its the 5th of June. Either way my kids come 4 days early so neither date will be correct hah! I go back the 6th for what should have been my one and only scan at my first OB appointment.

baby may have caught up by the 6th and not be 4 days behind. its amazing how much they grow between scans! your lucky.. my first had to be evicted at 6 days over and he was still super stubborn. Hoping this one wants to come out on time. Going by my period i was due 8th march, and by scan its the 13th march. But baby would not show itself properly so the lady couldnt get a proper measurement.. so it could all change next week at my anomoly scan lol. 

Its nice getting to see baby loads. I saw my little boy at 7+3 and he was just a splodge on the screen... then 12 weeks he was a fully formed baby... its amazing. this time round im looking forward to seeing the different between all my scans since i get extra ones this time x


----------



## ChezTunes

The difference is amazing! I had 11 scans altogether with DD. She was breech so measurements were off because of the position she was in... there was various other reasons too. :dohh: They even pointed out her hair floating about on one scan, amazing! I had my final one before my C-sec to make sure she was still breech I couldn't make anything out really :haha: Earliest I've seen is this LO at 11+2 though...


----------



## sethsmummy

awwww that must have been amazing to be able to see things like hair.

7 weeks they just look like a splodge with a little flicker lol. 

I get 5 scans in total with this one.. or more if i need called back for anomoly. They want to keep an eye on babies size.. and i think they are expecting me to have some huge baby... but to say my first was only 5lb 14oz im not expecting much bigger this time. My sister and I were a tiny 3lb 12 and 3lb 14 at birth (were not twins). And i seem to have taken after my mum and my sister has the big bruiser babies. Which tbh im so glad about as i prefer my lickle babies to chunky babies. I dont think id know what to do with a chunky baby.. haha im used to baby/toddler with next to no fat on haha. x


----------



## ChezTunes

Eek, been given a date for my ELCS! I am beyond shocked at how soon the consultant booked it... I can change my mind at any point. She won't let me labour long if I choose to VBAC and she won't induce me. I'd like to have asked if I was to have an EMCS if I could be awake for it but I've only just thought of that now... :shrug:


----------



## sethsmummy

aww wow... whate date have you got hun and how far on will you be? xx


----------



## ChezTunes

7th March, 39weeks - just like DD was. I'm going to have a looooong think about what to do!


----------



## sethsmummy

awww wow. Are you not sure whether you want elcs or vbac hun? x


----------



## ChezTunes

Not 100% at this point. Swaying more for an ELCS as I know what to expect with that!


----------



## sethsmummy

yeah its scary when you dont know how it will go. Im crapping myself about natural labour as i was induced with my first. But then again im pretty scared about the whole thing going wrong again. I told my consultant im gonna be a labouring woman from hell! haha x


----------



## CottlestonPie

Sethsmummy, I'm the opposite... I'm terrified of induction as I went into labour naturally 3 days before due date last time and it was nice and quick. I don't think I could handle being induced!

Chez, good luck with your decision, either way it'll be well worth it!


----------



## sethsmummy

CottlestonPie said:


> Sethsmummy, I'm the opposite... I'm terrified of induction as I went into labour naturally 3 days before due date last time and it was nice and quick. I don't think I could handle being induced!
> 
> Chez, good luck with your decision, either way it'll be well worth it!

If possible hun go natural. I hated being induced. too many people in and out poking about.. I had to have constant monitoring with the tummy straps so couldnt move off the bed for most of my labour. ended in assisted delivery and they damaged my sons head. 

x


----------



## CottlestonPie

Oh that sounds horrible :hugs: Unless anything happens that requires induction like pre-eclampsia or something, I'll definitely be going natural. It was pretty quick last time, I had very few internal checks, and I've heard so many induction horror stories of it taking days and being painful.... So ill be going into labour naturally with gas and air for pain relief. At least that the plan lol


----------



## kraftykoala

I got an appointment through the post to see the anaesthetist on christmas eve!! As if! Firstly I am going to give VBA2C a go so hoping I won't even need him, and secondly, christmas eve? Needless to say it's been rearranged for the new year!


----------



## sethsmummy

it was cottleston. It traumatised me but the whole care i got right throughout my pregnancy was substandard. I didnt get to see my son before he was took away to nicu.. not even a 2 second peek at his face ( but i suppose thats because of the cut he had). I didnt get to hold him or see him properly till 8:30am the day after he was born. I wanna go natural this time and theyv been told i wast as little intervention as possible. 

this was him in the NICU - https://i46.tinypic.com/14sdwtf.jpg


----------



## sethsmummy

kraftykoala said:


> I got an appointment through the post to see the anaesthetist on christmas eve!! As if! Firstly I am going to give VBA2C a go so hoping I won't even need him, and secondly, christmas eve? Needless to say it's been rearranged for the new year!

hahaha omg are they taking the p!ss. Christmas eve... id be telling them where to stick it too. I dont even think buses run christmas eve. They dont half give you some stupid appointments. Although i had an op on boxing day lol. was ok though coz it was quiet and it went quick too x


----------



## realbeauty86

sethsmummy said:


> it was cottleston. It traumatised me but the whole care i got right throughout my pregnancy was substandard. I didnt get to see my son before he was took away to nicu.. not even a 2 second peek at his face ( but i suppose thats because of the cut he had). I didnt get to hold him or see him properly till 8:30am the day after he was born. I wanna go natural this time and theyv been told i wast as little intervention as possible.
> 
> this was him in the NICU - https://i46.tinypic.com/14sdwtf.jpg


Ok so im reading trying to keep up, I dont understand a couple abbreviations that were used but how did your baby get that cut. Im new to all this


----------



## sethsmummy

realbeauty - he got the cut from the foreceps when he was delivered. My contractions stopped when i was given a spinal anesthetic. And they still just pulled him out even though i was prepped for a c-section. And the big "mound" on the top back of his head if from when they tried to use a suction cup but they gave up on that after 5 minutes. That whole area went black and purple 2 days later. 

Which Abbreviations are you not sure on hun? I'll let you know what they mean :)
If it's NICU, that means neonatal intensive care unit 

xxxx


----------



## Cherrybump

buses do run xmas eve lol because all stores are open for last minute shopping. i hope im not eorking it though


----------



## realbeauty86

Sethsmum: 
Vba2c and some other one. I didn't know if they had anything to do with what u were talking about, I saw other ladies use them. 

So after that traumatic experience hows the baby now?


----------



## sethsmummy

realbeauty86 said:


> Sethsmum:
> Vba2c and some other one. I didn't know if they had anything to do with what u were talking about, I saw other ladies use them.
> 
> So after that traumatic experience hows the baby now?

VBA2C - vaginal birth after 2 c-sections. 

he is good hun, he had really bad jaundice for a few days but that went away. he is having some speach problems at the moment (almost 3 and not really talking yet) but hes had an MRI scan to rule out if being caused by the damage to his head xx


----------



## realbeauty86

Sethsmum: Oh ok well hopefully that gets better, I've heard of children who wasn't speaking much but eventually they did. Hoping for the best


----------



## ChezTunes

Something I forgot to mention to you ladies. My consultant made me promise her I wouldn't gain any weight during this pregnancy. So far, so good. I haven't yet! I am terrified now that I will -the further I go- and if I choose to go for the ELCS then I won't be allowed it as she made this "deal" with me... :nope: She was really horrible, if I'm honest but was subtle about it. :growlmad: I'm dreading seeing her again. It sucks because the midwife I seen before the cons. was lovely and told me I had ketones in my urine and made me sit in her room while she left and fetched me some biscuits! I get told I'm not eating enough and to eat as soon as I get home, and then a big meal for tea. Then I go nextdoor to be told not to gain any weight! :cry:


----------



## Cherrybump

Thats a bit of a pain aint it. I dont wanna gain to much but i think i will also. I'm in about 180lbs i can see me going over 200lbs again :( oh wells gym for me next year xx


----------



## ChezTunes

I don't plan to put any weight on but I'm scared incase I do now! How can I help it if baby makes me weigh more. I've done well so far with keeping it the same, without even trying. I hope I can keep it up. I'm just worried because I've been told not to burn fat, just the glucose as energy... Soooo, if I have to do this then how can baby and all the "stuff" that comes with him not weight anything? :wacko:


----------



## Cherrybump

Doesnt make sense does it. Seems impossible. 

Do they just push our fat our the way or use that as some kinda of nutrients or something. I can only feel my bump when i lie down and with full bladder the rest is all fat to me. I'm not sure how it works and where is all goes. Ive gained weight already but i think thats cause ive been eating way to much and junk food :|. 

Fingers crossed for you hun to stick with it. Keep us posted on how your getting on xx


----------



## sethsmummy

ChezTunes said:


> Something I forgot to mention to you ladies. My consultant made me promise her I wouldn't gain any weight during this pregnancy. So far, so good. I haven't yet! I am terrified now that I will -the further I go- and if I choose to go for the ELCS then I won't be allowed it as she made this "deal" with me... :nope: She was really horrible, if I'm honest but was subtle about it. :growlmad: I'm dreading seeing her again. It sucks because the midwife I seen before the cons. was lovely and told me I had ketones in my urine and made me sit in her room while she left and fetched me some biscuits! I get told I'm not eating enough and to eat as soon as I get home, and then a big meal for tea. Then I go nextdoor to be told not to gain any weight! :cry:

omg hun are you kidding. That woman is an idiot.. of course you are going to put some weight on!! Jeesh you are growing a baby for goodness sake, during the 3rd tri it wouldnt be healthy if you didnt put some weight on! 

https://www.babycenter.com/pregnancy-weight-gain-estimator

use that hun! it will tell you what is said to be the weight you are ok to gain. I can gain between 11 and 20 lbs during my pregnancy and im 258lbs bmi 43!


Cherry i would like to know what they do with it too lol. I have a proper bump when standing with only a little fat on it... BUT I have a nice big apron of fat at the bottom. Would love for that to go solid but i know it wont x


----------



## ChezTunes

I have that apron too! Oh, I hate it so much... Baby seems to be more in that area atm though, he's not risen much yet. My "bump" is more prominant this time, another reason I thought I was carrying a boy as everything had been total opposite to when I was carrying DD! :cloud9: I can feel my totally round bump when I lie down and have done for a while, plus OH can feel it too. I was late 20's (in terms of weeks) until you could tell for sure I was pregnant last time so I'm just letting it all go now! :winkwink:

I have no idea what they expect me to do! :dohh: This coming from a consultant baffled me. Surely she knows I won't be able to NOT gain weight at least when I get to 3rd Tri!! I was told she was lovely... She certainly didn't take too kindly to me. She was this skinny frame of a woman too so :shrug: Hmmm, maybe she was just one of these medical folk who look down at us "more to love" ladies!? :haha:


----------



## sethsmummy

she probably is hun. Im kinda lucky, the first midwife i saw was slim.. but since that booking in app iv only had bigger midwives and my consultant is a guy lol so never has much to say. x


----------



## ChezTunes

All the MW's in my clinic are slim, some of the older lot have a bit of fluff but the only time my weight has been brought up is when I mentioned it in my booking app. and then my MW just mentioned that I'd be consultant led and have the GTT because of my "raised BMI" so everyone else has been absolutely professional about it.


----------



## ChezTunes

I used the weight gain predictor (on babycentre.co.uk) and it says I may gain 1 stone, 1 pound. The US (babycenter.com) version says between 11 and 20 pounds...

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/tools/weightgain/


----------



## sethsmummy

says the same for me hun :)


----------



## ChezTunes

With DD I gained 3 stone... I told myself I'd be happy to not gain anymore than 4 stone (that's how much most people I know gained) so it was a winner for me! I don't know what I lost after having DD as my mother binned the scales before I got home :dohh: but I now weight a stone more than I did the day before she was born! :blush: So that's what hiked my BMI up to 40 from 30!

Not gaining ANY is going to me mega tough... If I gain the 1 stone, 1 pound then I'll still be pleased but try not to gain anymore than that!


----------



## sethsmummy

hehe with my son i started at 14 stone 4, and ended at about 17stone. i started off this preg at 18 stone 8, and have kept to that so far *touch wood* I'm hoping to not even put on the stone, keeping my fingers crossed. But this time im determined to loose the weight after having baby. x


----------



## ChezTunes

Oh, me too! This pregnancy has been so much harder that with DD... I'd like to be fit and full of energy for the next, so will also be having a break until the next one! :thumbup: I started gaining weight so early on with DD because I quit smoking I think. Comfort eating in that way.

I've not gained any yet either *touch wood!* and would also be delighted to rub it in that consultants face that I have indeed stuck to that "promise" :haha:


----------



## sethsmummy

im the same hun.. constantly tired this time round :( 

haha id also love to rub it in to consultants and midwives by having a nice smooth pregnancy and birth.. i am bloody determined lol. 

damn my lil one is accident prone today :S he fell off the sofa this morning and banged his face on the floor, and now hes just fell off his ride on fire engine and cracked his head off his dump truck. hes gonna be black and blue by the time the days out lol.

have you picked a name yet? xx


----------



## ChezTunes

Aww, poor love. Boys will be boys, eh? We've got Dexter John for a boy. :cloud9: John after his daddy. Not had too many good opinions on the name Dexter but it's not that common is it? So people are bound to be close-minded. :shrug: Our DD's name is Elsa and there's none of them around here! I love names with a difference but aren't too out there.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Aw, DH and I love the name Dexter! We discussed using it once but I vetoed it because our surname is Baxter and I figured Dexter Baxter is a bit much. :haha:


----------



## sethsmummy

omg lol we are the same hun! I love the name and as you say you dont hear it much. I also love the name Elsa :) Our sons name is Seth and we've yet to bump into another. for a girl we will be using Mia Lesley, but we are still deciding on a boys.. it will still have the same middle name but spelled Leslie. 

hehe dexter baxter has a nice ring to it x


----------



## kraftykoala

I like the name Dexter :)


----------



## sethsmummy

this is my list of posibilities.....rohan, colby, ashton, ty, cooper, Eli, mac,duncan, grayson,baker, blake, cole, elliot, fergus, ethan

hubby is yet to add some serious ones.. and then we can decide. :)


----------



## Cherrybump

sethsmummy said:


> ChezTunes said:
> 
> 
> Something I forgot to mention to you ladies. My consultant made me promise her I wouldn't gain any weight during this pregnancy. So far, so good. I haven't yet! I am terrified now that I will -the further I go- and if I choose to go for the ELCS then I won't be allowed it as she made this "deal" with me... :nope: She was really horrible, if I'm honest but was subtle about it. :growlmad: I'm dreading seeing her again. It sucks because the midwife I seen before the cons. was lovely and told me I had ketones in my urine and made me sit in her room while she left and fetched me some biscuits! I get told I'm not eating enough and to eat as soon as I get home, and then a big meal for tea. Then I go nextdoor to be told not to gain any weight! :cry:
> 
> omg hun are you kidding. That woman is an idiot.. of course you are going to put some weight on!! Jeesh you are growing a baby for goodness sake, during the 3rd tri it wouldnt be healthy if you didnt put some weight on!
> 
> https://www.babycenter.com/pregnancy-weight-gain-estimator
> 
> use that hun! it will tell you what is said to be the weight you are ok to gain. I can gain between 11 and 20 lbs during my pregnancy and im 258lbs bmi 43!
> 
> 
> Cherry i would like to know what they do with it too lol. I have a proper bump when standing with only a little fat on it... BUT I have a nice big apron of fat at the bottom. Would love for that to go solid but i know it wont xClick to expand...


Mines is like that to. at the buttom its like saggy fat lol but the top part is super solid :S i cant wait til its all hardens up and i know ill find it hard to move around lol. Im hoping that i can go on maternity leave the start of march giving me the full month to prepare myself and so im not in work when i go into labor lol xx


----------



## Cherrybump

love the name Dexter its like the guy from home and away. nickname Dex so cute lol xx


----------



## ChezTunes

sethsmummy said:


> this is my list of posibilities.....rohan, colby, ashton, ty, cooper, Eli, mac,duncan, grayson,baker, blake, cole, elliot, fergus, ethan
> 
> hubby is yet to add some serious ones.. and then we can decide. :)

Thanks, ladies! :hugs:

Mia Lesley is such a pretty name! I only know one Mia :)

You have some fab boys names picked out there... I especially like Colby, Ashton, Eli, and Elliot was a possibility for us too but we fell head over heels for Dexter. I'm growing a soft spot for Grayson too and Blake is lovely but a close family friend has a son named Blake so it's lost originality there for me to use it.


----------



## ChezTunes

Cherrybump said:


> love the name Dexter its like the guy from home and away. nickname Dex so cute lol xx

I've not watched Home and Away since they moved it to Channel 5... :haha:


----------



## sethsmummy

Thanks ChezTunes :) We got it from the fast and the furious lol, boy was going to be Dominic but we've gone off of it. 

I love dex on home and away *swoon* lol


----------



## Cherrybump

ChezTunes said:


> Cherrybump said:
> 
> 
> love the name Dexter its like the guy from home and away. nickname Dex so cute lol xx
> 
> I've not watched Home and Away since they moved it to Channel 5... :haha:Click to expand...

lol i watch it all the time. i just hate how they post updates on facebook.s which are further ahead than us lol. totally soap spoiler x


----------



## sethsmummy

hey ladies how are we all doing??

all is good for me. I had my anomoly scan yesterday and it went reallywell. Baby was so damn stubborn though and wouldnt position itself so the lady could get the pics she wanted... it took her a full hour to finally get them all! She was worried that baby had a cleft lip, but right at the end got a good shot up the upper lip and said it looks really good. She also said baby is measuring 5 days behind, and asked if i had another scan booked which i do. So i think if i wasnt already getting my extra scans then she would have booked another for me as she wants to keep an eye on growth. But i told her my first born was small and my sister and i were both below 4lb at birth. 

And right at the end of the scan..... after baby having its legs firmly shut for the whole hour and 5 minutes... she finally managed to get a peek between the legs.... took another 5 mins to get a clear shot but what do we see rolling across the screen.... a HUGE scrotum.... lol so we are team :blue: needs to be re-confirmed at my 28 week scan though. So we dont get our little princess but i still couldnt be happier: Ethan Leslie Rooney-Bell :D 

Hope your all doing ok <3


----------



## realbeauty86

Awww Congrats on a boy! I love the name Ethan!!


----------



## Cherrybump

Congrats on the little boy hun. :) ive got 20 days to go until my scan :) x


----------



## sethsmummy

:D thank you :) Im so happy, also happy thats hes a little smaller than average since it looks like hell be around my 1st borns size haha so happy about that 1!

cherry it will fly by!


----------



## Cherrybump

Thanks hun. :) ive bought a few things already and they are new born size maybe i should get a few 0-3 months aswell just incase haha


----------



## sethsmummy

I would hun, and also at least 1 tiny baby outfit just in case. I was told my first was going to be 8-9lb... so i went with newborn/o-3 and size 1 nappies... so when he popped out i had nothing to fit! Thankfully my sister and her husband and my parents bought some micro nappies and tiny baby things on their way down to visit!


----------



## Cherrybump

aww that was handy of them. xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

it sure was hun i just wish i hadnt given away most of the tiny baby sets i had. lol when we got to the 11 months point i sold all my son's little clothes as we didnt think it was going to happen again.... so gutted now lol going to cost a fortune to replace them all.. and cant accept clothes off my sister from her little boy coz im not telling them the gender lol


----------



## ChezTunes

My DD was 7lbs, 12oz and NB sizes were too big on her! :dohh: Luckily my cousin had the same problem with her DS and had already handed us some of his "tiny baby/early baby" things (unisex as she was Team :yellow: )and her DS wasn't small! I'm sure he was about/almost 9lbs... Depends where you get things from I guess. :shrug:


----------



## sethsmummy

lol its mad isnt it. you would think they would have to conform to one size guide. I hate shopping for my little guy coz he needs 0-3/3-6 around the waist... but 12-18 for leg length ... and theres nowhere that does trousers like that lol x


----------



## LyndsJohnson

Aww a little baby boy.....congrats hun! I can't wait to find out (fingers crossed) I have my next scan a week on monday! I'm so excited! I can't wait to start buying things! :happydance:

I also have my first consultant appointment a week after, I'm so nervous about that one....can anybody tell me what happens at the appointment? :shrug:

Also, I'm really new to using these forums and I'm still a bit clueless as to what I'm doing! :dohh: How do you get a profile picture and how do you get the tickers on the bottom of your posts?

Thanks in advance ladies :thumbup: xxxxx


----------



## USAF_WIFE

I feel silly ladies but I feel like when I go in on Tuesday they are going to tell me my baby stopped growing. I have had horrible all day sickness other then the last two days its kinda on and off and I really should feel reassured that my bub had a heartbeat but here I am feeling ridiculous! lol!


----------



## sethsmummy

Lynds: - Thank you! It will fly by, i know it did for me. Iv not bought any clothes yet, i want christmas presents out the way first before i start.

Hmm my first consultant appointment they basically just asked about my previous pregnancy and spoke about my fears from my first birth. It's basically just a hi im your consultant lets do your bp, ok bye bye :haha:

If you look at the top of your page where it says User CP... click on it... that will take you to a list of threads your "watching" or have answered in and if its in bold writing it means theres a new reply. On the left hand side of the page is all the things to change profile pictures, signiture (where you put your ticker). To get a ticker just click on one you see on one of the other ladies posts that you like and it should take you to the page where we got them from.



USAF:- Don't feel silly hun its totally natural to worry! I still do it now and was worrying right up until i laid on the bed for my anomoly scan. My baby is measuring 5 days behind but its not much of a problem as my first was small. You worry from the day you concieve all the way through your pregnancy, and all the way through their life.. lol its never ending. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## USAF_WIFE

I know it! I tried being bold and finding the heartbeat yesterday no luck just bubbles and my own. I think reading first tri stuff freaks me out badly honestly. I keep reading about everything being fine then bam all goes to hell.. AHH! 4 more days! I am taking my little ones to see the baby my daughter is so excited since she saw her now 17 month old baby brother at 10 weeks. :)


----------



## LyndsJohnson

Sethsmummy....thank you so much! I'm gonna go see if I can figure it all out now! :haha: xxxxx

USAF_WIFE - I know just what you mean, I manage to terrify myself everyday that something is going to go horribly wrong....I think it's completey normal to worry so much! It's such a scary but wonderful time :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## sethsmummy

awww USAF, i wouldnt be brave enough with a home doppler id scare myself silly if i couldnt find hb properly. :D aww its lovely seeing how big brothers/sisters react.. my lil guy loved seeing the scan he was all "woooooowwww" lol. 

lynds, dont worry took me a while to figure it all out.. and then there came working out all the abreviations lol xxx


----------



## LyndsJohnson

Woooohooo I think I've got it sussed! :thumbup: 

Thanks for your help! xxxxx

How is everybody today? I'm so massively bloated, it actually hurts! Boooo!

On a positive note though....this time next week I will be having my scan! :happydance: 

xxxxx


----------



## ChezTunes

Yay, repeat scan tomorrow. :happydance: Looking forward to making sure he's :blue: seeing as the cord was in the way to be sure last time!


----------



## LyndsJohnson

Eeek that's so exciting! :happydance: I hope you get a good clear view this time! Fingers crossed! :thumbup: x


----------



## sethsmummy

Glad you got is sussed out Lynds, I am feeling the same as you... bloated to the point its painful sometimes :( 

Oooo what time is your repeat scan Chez? I hope you get a better view this time round! 

xxx


----------



## ChezTunes

sethsmummy said:


> Oooo what time is your repeat scan Chez? I hope you get a better view this time round! xxx

It's at 11:20! :baby: I hope so too!


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Good luck on the goods shot tomorrow! We have our 10 week scan tomorrow i'm super nervous! My sickness has gotten quite abit better only feeling real sick after food and later in the night.


----------



## sethsmummy

good luck today!!!!!


----------



## ChezTunes

Baby didn't flash at all today... So we're still *MAYBE *:blue: Thinking of going for a private scan because I _really _want to know! :dohh:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Oh no! I had a stubborn one last time and opted for a private scan and it was the best thing ever... Paid £60 and got normal photos, 3d photos and a DVD of the whole thing. I'm doing it again this time simply for the experience. Way better than the nhs stuff!

I had my midwife booking in appointment today. Got lucky with a slightly fluffy midwife- hurrah! She didn't mention my weight until I did and she even apologised for having to refer me to a consultant because of my high bmi. I didn't realise though that I will barely see her. I'm 9 weeks now and won't see another midwife til 22 weeks! I swear I was seen more often last time. Oh well... Fewer wee samples!


----------



## Cherrybump

Aww ive defo have that bloating feeling all day and it hurts to :( had to sit at work feeling like poop. 

Private scan sounds like fun i would do it if i had the cash to but i dont :( xx


----------



## USAF_WIFE

All went well with my scan today little gummy bear measuring a day behind but got to hear the heartbeat and watch it dance about have to book my next appointment at 16 weeks.


----------



## ChezTunes

Private scan booked for the 17th Nov... A little pricey but I've been saving and got to my target and now I can spoil myself with what I get from now on plus going halves with DF makes it cheaper. :flower:


----------



## sethsmummy

CottlestonPie said:


> Oh no! I had a stubborn one last time and opted for a private scan and it was the best thing ever... Paid £60 and got normal photos, 3d photos and a DVD of the whole thing. I'm doing it again this time simply for the experience. Way better than the nhs stuff!
> 
> I had my midwife booking in appointment today. Got lucky with a slightly fluffy midwife- hurrah! She didn't mention my weight until I did and she even apologised for having to refer me to a consultant because of my high bmi. I didn't realise though that I will barely see her. I'm 9 weeks now and won't see another midwife til 22 weeks! I swear I was seen more often last time. Oh well... Fewer wee samples!

oh no Chez! Cant believe baby didn't flash! But good luck with your private scan... wish i could afford one.. but by the time i can afford it once christmas is out the way it will be too late to have a decent one. 

Cottleston: I had my booking in at 9 weeks, then my scan at 12 weeks, midwife at 15 weeks since baby didn't co-operate with the NT scan so had to do the quad blood test instead. A consultant appointment at 16 weeks to say hi how are you, and discuss fears from first birth. Another consultant at 18 weeks because of dizziness and tachycardia. scan at 21 weeks. Next midwife at 25 weeks, then GTT at 26 weeks (although iv got no info about it yet), scan at 28 weeks, 32 weeks, 36 weeks accompanied by Consultant appointments. plus the normal midwife appointments inbetween to check my bp and urine. Oh the joys lol


----------



## sethsmummy

USAF_WIFE said:


> All went well with my scan today little gummy bear measuring a day behind but got to hear the heartbeat and watch it dance about have to book my next appointment at 16 weeks.

congratz hun! my lil man is measuring 5 days behind atm, see if he is still smaller at his 28 week scan. I'm not too fussed though my first was small so thinking and hoping this one is the same. I dont get to see the measurements from the 12 or 20 week scan unless i ask to see my hospital notes which im going to do at my 28 week appointment and compare them to my sons to see whether its the same/smaller or bigger than he was x


----------



## LyndsJohnson

Hi ladies....hope everyone is doin ok? I can't believe I have my 20week scan this afternoon! I am soooo excited:happydance: (and nervous) fingers crossed we get to find out which team we're on too!! Yay!! Xxxxx


----------



## sethsmummy

LyndsJohnson said:


> Hi ladies....hope everyone is doin ok? I can't believe I have my 20week scan this afternoon! I am soooo excited:happydance: (and nervous) fingers crossed we get to find out which team we're on too!! Yay!! Xxxxx

:D Good luck hun!!

I'm not doing too bad, got a cracking headache today. Took a dizzy spell this morning and when i lost my balance i smacked my head off the wall :dohh:
Apart from that i cant complain.. constantly feeling baby move.. or should i say abusing my bladder! :haha:


----------



## kraftykoala

I had my 20 week scan last week and it looks like baby is a girl! I've got 2 boys already so obviously I'm thrilled to bits :D We're having a private gender scan on the 24th just to make sure though lol


----------



## sethsmummy

kraftykoala said:


> I had my 20 week scan last week and it looks like baby is a girl! I've got 2 boys already so obviously I'm thrilled to bits :D We're having a private gender scan on the 24th just to make sure though lol

:happydance: congratulations hun :D


----------



## realbeauty86

Congrats to those finding out the sex!!! I can't wait to find out but im being patient. I just wanna know because my guy keeps calling the baby a boy lol. Im like now if it's a girl you'll offend her lol


----------



## sethsmummy

realbeauty86 said:


> Congrats to those finding out the sex!!! I can't wait to find out but im being patient. I just wanna know because my guy keeps calling the baby a boy lol. Im like now if it's a girl you'll offend her lol

hahaha we called ours a girl up till the scan ;) x


----------



## realbeauty86

LyndsJohnson said:


> Hi ladies....hope everyone is doin ok? I can't believe I have my 20week scan this afternoon! I am soooo excited:happydance: (and nervous) fingers crossed we get to find out which team we're on too!! Yay!! Xxxxx

 Hi .. did you find out what team you're on yet!?!


----------



## ChezTunes

DF and I both seen my tummy move with baby kicking for the first time last night. It was so special because when I was pregnant with DD, I seen my tummy move long before he did. She'd stop when he looked or put his hand on there, it's like she knew! And this time, this LO moves for him and he kicks when he put his hand there... Total opposites, it's cute! And funny :haha: 

Our private scan is on Saturday and I am nervous because I've been worried they'd judge me... Ya know, for being bigger. I know none of my NHS U/S tech's have said anything but it's a private scan and it's knew to me so Idk how they are! :shrug: Other than that, I'm excited and hoping baby is co-operative!


----------



## realbeauty86

What's the difference between a private scan and a regular scan??? Everyone keeps saying either or so im curious =D


----------



## CottlestonPie

Good luck with the scan! I found that private was way friendlier than nhs... Much more personal, take more time showing you everything. Hopefully you'll get the same treatment!

Realbeauty, in the uk you get routine scans through the nhs at 12 weeks and 20 weeks. You can also pay for extra scans at private non-nhs clinics... Usually at 7-8 weeks for reassurance, and 16 weeks for gender but they can be booked at any time. They're a much nicer experience!


----------



## LyndsJohnson

Hi Ladies!! 

Sorry for not getting on sooner, had the scan yesterday afternoon, all measurements and everything else was perfect :thumbup: 

She had trouble getting all the views on the heart and made me go empty my bladder half way through to make more room for the baby to move because it was sooooo full!!! :haha: First thing she said was omg your bladder is so full, are you ok? how embarrasing! :blush: But anyway, it worked and she saw everything she needed to. Phew!

And.....we are officialy team :pink: 
Yaaay, so happy.....me and my mum went staight to the nearest shopping centre to buy some little pink clothes! Hehe! I don't know how I managed not to buy anything for 20 weeks!! :haha:

xxxxx


----------



## realbeauty86

Awww Congrats!!!


----------



## realbeauty86

Ok so im 16 weeks and feeling pressure in my lower abdomen. It isn't an all day thing, I just noticed it today. I did some research and saw a lot about ligaments stretching or something. Anyhoo have anyone experienced this and is it something to worry about. I have a Dr appointment tomorrow but im still curious


----------



## sethsmummy

realbeauty: nothing to worry about hun, its just everything stretching as baby grows :) 

Lynds: Congratulations on team :pink: ! :D so happy for you!

Chez: awww my other half still hasnt seen/felt ethan move yet... but thats his fault because he wont sit there with his hand on my tummy to try. Private i would think are much friendlier... and i also think they probably see a lot of bigger women since the nhs scans are a bit naff and you can see things better on the private ones :)


----------



## Cherrybump

Congrats on team pink hun.

Wow i wont a private scan now lol although both times ive been for my scan the ladies were nice. Second one was really sweet would like to think i get someone like her again. 

Week to go now and i can't wait.

I've had the cold past few days and my voice was husky. Just starting to shift a little now and im glad my voice is back lol.


----------



## sethsmummy

glad your feeling better hun :) ITs horrid being pregnant and ill when you cant take anything for it. 

:D i bet you are so excited, i have 5 weeks till my next scan (5 weeks tomorrow)

xx


----------



## Sparklegirl

i have my gender scan 2morrow ladies im sooooo excited... 
beem feeling really crap the last couple weeks so i will catch up with you all soon

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/1300859-update-so-excited-gender-scan-2morrow-last-guesses-plse-plse.html


----------



## sethsmummy

Sparklegirl said:


> i have my gender scan 2morrow ladies im sooooo excited...
> beem feeling really crap the last couple weeks so i will catch up with you all soon
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/1300859-update-so-excited-gender-scan-2morrow-last-guesses-plse-plse.html

Good luck hun! Im going to guess Boy :) 

cant wait to hear what your having.. i hope you have a lovely experience xxx


----------



## Sparklegirl

Im happy to anounce that we are having a little girl :pink: :cloud9:


----------



## sethsmummy

Sparklegirl said:


> Im happy to anounce that we are having a little girl :pink: :cloud9:

awwwwww congratulations hun! :) now its just to play the name game xx


----------



## ChezTunes

Aww, congratulations!


----------



## LyndsJohnson

Yay.....congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## rowleypolie

I am a plus sized pregnant gal! I have always been about the same weight- so its no big deal- i have 2 kids and didnt have any issues in pregnancy. Would love to be in a group with others in my situation


----------



## sethsmummy

rowleypolie said:


> I am a plus sized pregnant gal! I have always been about the same weight- so its no big deal- i have 2 kids and didnt have any issues in pregnancy. Would love to be in a group with others in my situation

:hi: hey hun :D WElcome :D Love your avatar ... so bloody gorgeous <3


----------



## rowleypolie

thanks- she is a cutie pie- but a spitfire little girl! :) she is 2 now!!!


----------



## sethsmummy

awwww :)

have you had your first midwife visit yet hun x


----------



## USAF_WIFE

I got a heartbeat this morning on my doppler! Also morning sickness has subsided kinda just sick off smells and some dinners at times! How is everyone else?


----------



## sethsmummy

USAF_WIFE said:


> I got a heartbeat this morning on my doppler! Also morning sickness has subsided kinda just sick off smells and some dinners at times! How is everyone else?

pissed off right now hubby and i arguing like nothing on earth.

so happy for you hearing hb though :D


----------



## ChezTunes

Just letting you ladies know that we had our gender scan yesterday aaand, he most deffinitely is a *BOY*! :blue:


----------



## USAF_WIFE

LOL! Sethsmummy- I know how that goes and I am happy I did as well!

Chez- congrats on confirming!


----------



## Cherrybump

Congrats chez on team blue


----------



## sethsmummy

congratz Chez :D


----------



## Sparklegirl

1stly :wave: hi ladies how are you all doing, i know its been forever but i was working in the baby nursery :cloud9: while im feeling a little bit better 

chez- congrats team :blue:

here my 1st ever bump pic ladies @ 17 weeks, i feel HUGE :shy: but iknow there is a little munchkin growing inside me so i dont care :smug:!!!

https://img21.imageshack.us/img21/779/pizapcom13532335395791.jpg


----------



## LyndsJohnson

Hi ladies! How's everyone today? 

Usafwife- aww that's great that you found the heartbeat....I'm too scared to get one of those incase I can't figure out how to find it! I'd panic so much! Hah! 

Sethsmummy-hope you're having a better time today? Men hey? 

Chez- congrats.....little baby boy! Yay!

Sparkle girl- you look so lovely.....that's a great bump! I don't have one at all yet....just look fatter! :haha: 

I have my first consultant appointment tomorrow.....I'm so scared! :(


----------



## Sparklegirl

LyndsJohnson said:


> Hi ladies! How's everyone today?
> 
> Usafwife- aww that's great that you found the heartbeat....I'm too scared to get one of those incase I can't figure out how to find it! I'd panic so much! Hah!
> 
> Sethsmummy-hope you're having a better time today? Men hey?
> 
> Chez- congrats.....little baby boy! Yay!
> 
> Sparkle girl- you look so lovely.....that's a great bump! I don't have one at all yet....just look fatter! :haha:
> 
> I have my first consultant appointment tomorrow.....I'm so scared! :(

Thanks :cloud9: but its those lovely belly bands that give an impression of bump :winkwink: lol


----------



## realbeauty86

Lynda: I dont have a bump either, so don't feel bad. Did you take a picture in the beginning because there is probably a difference. I can never tell if I have changed by just looking at myself. I took a pic of me a few days ago and I'll take another every few weeks.


----------



## LyndsJohnson

Ooh really? That's very convincing! :) where did you get yours from? The only one I've seen looked like it was really short....like it would only fit over half of my belly! Haha! I have over the bump jeans and leggings but I have such a big B belly I don't think anything could disguise it! Lol!


----------



## LyndsJohnson

Real beauty- yeah I've taken a few pics but I think I look abit smaller now because I was SOOO bloated to start with.....I looked huge! Hehe! I'm gonna take another one tomorrow and see if I can see any change now! Fingers crossed! :)


----------



## realbeauty86

Fingers crossed =D


----------



## USAF_WIFE

I need a belly band desperately I have a bumpy but I also have my extra fat that makes is less round at the end! I will get there give me 2 more weeks!


----------



## sethsmummy

lovely pic Sparkle... :D i need to take another one.. not done one in sooo long. Have you got any pics of nursery? 

Lynds; yeah im in a much better mood today and so is the hubby. we had a massive blow out last night which cleared the air a bit :) Dnt be scared about your consultant appointment.. hopefully they will be as nice as mine.. is just like going to midwife really. 

I've had a good day today :) got living room and kitchen cleaned, made a big pan of veg soup, cleaned the kids room and put old broken toys into bin bag. Now just need to finish painting it and soon :) x


----------



## ChezTunes

Woo, I just realised today is *V-day*! :happydance:


----------



## sethsmummy

ChezTunes said:


> Woo, I just realised today is *V-day*! :happydance:

woohooo gz hun! i cant wait to hit V day!

how are you all today?

I'm ok so far today, had a little panick yesterday as bubs wasnt moving in the morning.. so did the whole cold thing and he had a wriggle about... got my 10 movements though within 6 hours so felt ok. today hes wide awake... and no wonder i couldn't feel him.... hes moved up again. This morning he is kicking under my boobs while im sat down lol x


----------



## ChezTunes

I'm great, thanks :flower: I'm freezing cold but that's about it. Dexter's just started kicking again now I've eaten, he loves his food already! :haha: 

I'm glad mind was put at ease after feeling a bit panicked. These babies like to worry us before they're even here sometimes, don't they?! :dohh:


----------



## sethsmummy

they sure do hun, lol i think they think its fun. With Seth i was in and out of hospital for reduced movements. he was a right lazy so and so lol so im thinking Ethan is going to be the same. 

Its damn cold today isnt it. have you guys got gale force winds... we sure do! x


----------



## ChezTunes

Oh, I was in and out too! For their off-measrements all the time. One minute she was small (which she never really was, she was just breech), next min. there was reduced fluid (which one registrar though was silly because it was a fraction lower than average), I had 11 scans altogether, and was sent there once for high BP. So yeah, I kinda know how that feels... 

We were so worried, but she turned out healthy and was 7lbs,12oz at 39weeks! So I'm not sure what all the fuss was about and I really hope we're not back&forth again this time. I knew it my heart everything was going to be ok and they [at the hospital] felt the need to worry us! :nope:

It's quite windy here today, but I'm sure it's not as bad as you get up there!


----------



## sethsmummy

hehe id love to know what the wind speed has been. 

I hated being in and out, i was in and out for the reduced movements, pains, loss of fore waters, high bp etc etc lol. i hated staying in overnight too... iv always had a right thing about being in hospitals.. i hate it with a passion. 

wow at 7lb 12 at 39 weeks it just shows how their measurements can be out. lol they were the oposite with me.. scans said he was going to a big baby at least 8/9lb ... haha woulda love to have been able to take him to see the woman and guy whod said that once he was born. The most common question i got for the first few weeks was "how premature was he" :haha: 

I'm hoping theres no need for back and forth this time round.. cant afford it. last time we lived 10 min walk from the hospital, now its about an hour and £15. x


----------



## ChezTunes

I bet it was a nightmare for you. I'd never stayed overnight in hospital before having DD... So as you'd imagine, I was terrified. I've never had a butterfly stitch, nevermind anything else. The closest thing to surgery I'd had was having teeth out... So going in for my "elective" (for breech) C-section I was super scared. I know now that I shouldn't have been, it was fine. I missed DF so much but that's about it.

I dread to think what she'd have been if I'd have gone over and had to birth naturally! :haha: 

It costs us £9 each for a 20/30min train journey so not too bad but when it's back&forth, it adds up!


----------



## sethsmummy

it sure does add up hun. aww id been in hospital a few times before so knew what was coming. I just dont do very well with people i dont know. add in a newborn who wasnt feeding, sharing a toilet with 3 other women just after having said baby... i was in tears by the sunday and discharged us (2 days after he was born).


----------



## LyndsJohnson

Hi ladies! 

I had my consultant appointment! I was in there for an HOUR! Omg! :wacko: 
Bad news is I have ridiculously high blood pressure so now I have to have it checked every week! :nope: it's always been fine up till now so it was a bit of a shock! She also said I have to take asprin and vitamin d everyday! But the lady I saw was lovely so that's something at least! 

Hope everyone is doing good today? Xxxxx


----------



## Sparklegirl

LyndsJohnson said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I had my consultant appointment! I was in there for an HOUR! Omg! :wacko:
> Bad news is I have ridiculously high blood pressure so now I have to have it checked every week! :nope: it's always been fine up till now so it was a bit of a shock! She also said I have to take asprin and vitamin d everyday! But the lady I saw was lovely so that's something at least!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing good today? Xxxxx

Awwwww hun i know how you feel :hugs: i too was told my blood pressure was ridiculously high, i was shocked & scared coz i never had high blood before :shrug:

I was sent to gynae immediatly & had to have it checked every 3 days...
all he said was in 3rd trimister it will prob go up more then i will go on meds & be monitored more.. im fine for now as long as its below 170/90... 

lots of hugs hun :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## LyndsJohnson

Awww thanks hun!! It is soooo scary isn't it.....especially when it comes out of nowhere, that was the last thing I was expecting to happen today! :( 

I just have to have it checked every week for now and if it goes below 140/90 then I can get checked every three weeks instead! Fingers crossed it sorts itself out ASAP! Xxxxx


----------



## sethsmummy

oh no Lynds & sparkle! high blood pressure sucks.. i hope it doesnt turn into pre-e!!! I'm hoping that my blood pressure hasnt crept up since it was checked at 18 weeks and that my pulse rate has gone down. still another week and a bit till mine gets checked again. 

Im supposed to be taking aspirin too but ran out so need to ask for some more next week. Horrid dissolvable ones i had... will be asking for normal ones this time as they make me almost throw up :nope:


----------



## LyndsJohnson

Thanks sethsmummy.....I really hope it doesn't turn to that too! So scared! :(
I have those horrid dissolvable aspirins too! Yuck! And massive chewable vitimin d tablets.....booooo! 
Oh and she couldn't find the heartbeat either so she got one of those portable scanning machines and she couldn't see the heart because my little lady was in an awkward position but she was jumping round like a mad un so she wasn't worried! Phew! Xxxxx


----------



## sethsmummy

oh no hun sounds like you had a bad appointment.. right little monkey you have in there lol 

iv stopped taking my vitamins but think i might start again since i always feel tired now... so much for 2nd trimester bloom lol. And try not worry about the Pre E hun, the docs know about it and are keeping an eye on it so you should get the best care available x


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Aww Lynds sorry about the news of a high bp hun! I have a question for you ladies in the uk though, do you always have to share rooms? Or can you have privacy? I assume you have the LO's in another room then just have to share after or else that be awkward.


----------



## sethsmummy

USAF_WIFE said:


> Aww Lynds sorry about the news of a high bp hun! I have a question for you ladies in the uk though, do you always have to share rooms? Or can you have privacy? I assume you have the LO's in another room then just have to share after or else that be awkward.

It just depends on the hospital hun. I think every hospital you have your own room to labour in and give birth. But once your cleaned up your moved to post natal ward. Some hospitals have wards... some have private rooms. 

Where i had Seth, you were put on a ward afterwards with 3 other women and their babies (absolute nightmare!) but i could have paid £50 PER NIGHT if i wanted a private room of which there were 2... BUT if someone came in who they needed to have a private room i.e c-section then they could boot you out of the room and you wouldnt get your money back.

this time round in this hospital you get your own room. Unless your unfortunate enough to come in on a very very busy time and then you may have to share a ward on the postnatal. But they are not building a new hospital here where every single room in the hospital is a single room. So regardless what you come in for pregnancy, day surgery etc etc you will only ever be put in a room of your own x


----------



## Firefly83

I am so excited my gender/ anomaly scan is tomorrow!! I'll be sure to post the results!


----------



## sethsmummy

Firefly83 said:


> I am so excited my gender/ anomaly scan is tomorrow!! I'll be sure to post the results!

ooo good luck hun.. i hope baby behaves for you better than mine did! do you have a preferance or are you happy with either? ( i really wanted a girl this time but ended up just as happy when they told me its another boy) xxx


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Ah ok! I was just curious here we labor in the same room we are in afterwards or at least here at this hospital because its on a military base. Otherwise its labor and give birth in one then move to a smaller one after baby is born.


----------



## sethsmummy

well i thought in this hospital you birthed and then stayed in the same room.. lol but my sister told me its 2 different wards. I think labour ward has easy access to the operating theatres which is good i guess... lol with my first son i was wheeled from one side of the hospital to the other x


----------



## mrsevewat1

Hello ladies! Im a big girl and just found out im pregnant on Friday! It was unexpected because I had just decided to wait til we move next year to ttc again. (I was trying for a while and it didn't happen.) Because I have pcos my tracking app says im almost 9weeks already. I don't know but im going to the dr tomorrow hopefully to see what they can tell me. Im so excited. I see most if the posts here that I have seen, a lot of u are quite far along! Good luck to us all! :)


----------



## CottlestonPie

Hi Mrs! I'm only 11 weeks so I'm not too far ahead of you!
And congratulations :D I too found out I was pg two weeks after deciding to go back on the pill until next year. Funny how these things work sometimes... Obviously it was meant to be!


----------



## Firefly83

sethsmummy said:


> Firefly83 said:
> 
> 
> I am so excited my gender/ anomaly scan is tomorrow!! I'll be sure to post the results!
> 
> ooo good luck hun.. i hope baby behaves for you better than mine did! do you have a preferance or are you happy with either? ( i really wanted a girl this time but ended up just as happy when they told me its another boy) xxxClick to expand...


I have always really wanted girls over boys. I'm not sure why... So if I could choose, I would love to have a little girl. But I think health always trumps gender. :) Plus my OH has a 3 year old son already so I would really like to be able to give him a daughter.


----------



## Sparklegirl

Welcome Mrseve & Cottleston :flower: congrats on :bfp: :happydance:

Goodluck firefly with ur gender scan today!!!!!


----------



## sethsmummy

awww thats really nice Firefly :) I hope you get your team :pink: wishing you so much good luck for your scan! 

:hi: mrsevewat1 Welcome to plus size and pregnant and a HUGE congratulations on your :BFP: :happydance: It seems a lot of us had that happen, my partner and I too had decided to stop trying 2 months before we concieved.. although i didnt want to go bk on birth control and that was the reason we'd had problems for so long. Wishing you lots of luck for your doctors appointment tomorrow and also a happy and healthy 9 months :D :cloud9:

How are we all today? I'm shattered *Yawn*. hubby decided to keep waking me up trying to get sex last night even after i told him he was getting none lol. I feel bad since its been almost 2 weeks since he got any BUT we had a really bad week where we just didnt get on... and since hes not left me alone for one single day... and he knows to even possibly get anything he has to stop trying to get it and leave me the hell alone for at least a day lol

on a brighter note ITS MY V DAY :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Cant believe iv reached Viability day already:D so damn happy :) xxx


----------



## USAF_WIFE

So I decided to listen for my LO's HB again today and it took me 5 mins to realize the little gummy bear was right there on the left side as always. Slightly hiding under my own heartbeat noise chugging away like a train. :)

Sethsmummy- Grats on V-day! Also our husbands must be related! He begs so much sometimes I can't stand him (i'm awful) I feel bad but my body just does not want anything to do with sex at the moment.


----------



## sethsmummy

USAF_WIFE said:


> So I decided to listen for my LO's HB again today and it took me 5 mins to realize the little gummy bear was right there on the left side as always. Slightly hiding under my own heartbeat noise chugging away like a train. :)
> 
> Sethsmummy- Grats on V-day! Also our husbands must be related! He begs so much sometimes I can't stand him (i'm awful) I feel bad but my body just does not want anything to do with sex at the moment.

yeyy :) I want a doppler but just simply cant afford one :( Iv only heard Ethan's heart beat once throughout my whole pregnancy. 

thanks hun :) lol my hubby doesnt bed, he just constantly tries to get it.. he'll rub when we are in bed etc and it pee's me off so much. x


----------



## CottlestonPie

Congrats on V-day Sethsmummy!

My husband was exactly the same last night... Kept waking me up and I kept telling him no. I actually kinda wanted it but I made him settle down and then did it on my terms :haha: I'm so stubborn!

Hope everyones feeling ok today. I'm just getting over flu and I've been so bogged down with that, that I've stopped feeling pregnant. I'm at 11+3 so I think I'm just at that point where my symptoms are settling anyway... but I'm anxious for my scan on monday now, just to make sure beany is ok in there.


----------



## Firefly83

Well I had my scan today and I am officially on team blue. I guess the pink will have to wait... :)


----------



## Cherrybump

Oh i had my scan yesterday to and we're team pink. didnt get my blue :( but thats ok x


----------



## jamiesmammy2b

Hey Ladies 
I hope your all doing well!
I need abit of advice on weight loss. Since i was about 7 weeks I've lost a stone but Im not hugely happy about is as i think Im basically starving myself and the baby :nope:
Dont get the wrong impression Im not doing it on purpose, Im trying to eat properly but i just don't have an appetite and when i force myself to eat like last night i end up really sick. Do you think i should be concerned about the baby? Should i contact my midwife? 

Rach x x


----------



## kraftykoala

Hey Jamiesmammy,

I wouldnt worry too much, I lost weight with all 3 of my babies, I'm about a stone and a half down with this one. I'm eating properly for a change which is what seems to be doing it, are you eating ok? 

If you are really worried have a word with your midwife :hugs:


----------



## jamiesmammy2b

Hey KraftyKoala 

thanks for responding. No Im not eating properly, I've got no appetite and when i force myself to eat i end up being sick. Im getting quite bad headaches and i think its down to not eating enough x


----------



## sethsmummy

jamiesmammy do you drink lots of water/coffee/tea/fizzy juice? if so these could be supressing your appetite. If you do id try cutting down to see if that helps your apatite.. if not then id speak to your midwife and see if she can suggest anything that might help??

cherry and firefly congratulations on your team :pink: and :blue: lol its funny we dont seem to be getting what we are wanting just now lol 

Thanks Cottleston :D glad your feeling a bit better now :D I am totally dreading getting a cold or anything. The amount of appointment i have to travel to i doubt its long till i get one... just got news today ill have more appointments to travel to since my little guy needs to see occupational therapy and education visitors as well as his speech therapist. 
xxx


----------



## Claire1986

Just found this tread. Can i join? 

This is my 1st and im a larger girl.

x


----------



## matildasmummy

Hi all hope it's ok if I join? 
My name is Claire and I'm.25. I'm 11+5 today with my second baby. I have pcos and I'm a size 18/20 and BMI is 35 so I'm classed as high risk when added ti my other health problems although I feel quite well apart from all day sickness lol. 
I've lost 10lb since getting pregnant and have now put on about 6lb so midwife was happy with that. 
This baby was conceived on 150mg Clomid. It was our 5th round and I had to lie to consultant to get it. He wouldn't give Clomid to het pregnant he wanted me to use it to get periods back after having very few since.my daughter in June 09. 
I thought it would be ages till I felt baby but I felt him or her a few times AMD this morning when we all were listening to heartbeat baby kicked and I felt it very well and it moved the Doppler. It was so unexpected. :-D 
I had first midwife appointment on Wednesday and have been refered to all sorts of things. I have consultant as an emergency on Monday to talk about a condition my husband brother was born with called Meckle Gruber syndrome, to talk about cholastasis as I had it previously with Matilda and I've had abnormal smears this year. I also have to see physio as I have hypermobility syndrome si will have problems with spd and I have to have.glucose test and also see a special midwife about healthy lifestyle due to my weight. 
Phew think thats everything about me lol.
Hello to everyone and congratulations to everyone on their precious bundles


----------



## sethsmummy

:hi: Claire and matilasmummy, of course you can both join :D Congratulations to you both on your :BFP:

Claire i also felt my little bean at around the same point :D totally unexpected since i hadnt felt my first born till 18 weeks. 

seems like your going to have a busy pregnancy :) Cholastasis sucks my sister had that with her first pregnancy too, but she went on to have a totally normal second, third and fourth pregnancy :thumbup:

Sorry to hear you'v had abnormal smears hun i hope it turns out to be nothing :hugs:

I also have Lax joints but not had physio mentioned to me... and to be honest i had it during my first but it didnt help at all with the spd. Iv hit the point already where im hurting most of the time, I'm kind of glad though its a constant problem and not just a pregnancy one since it means im kind of used to the pain.. well apart from when it happens trying to roll over in bed lol. 

I'm supposed to have my GTT at 26 weeks but not heard anything about it yet. So have to ask my midwife next week. I was supposed to have it at 28 weeks, but my consultant pulled it forward (not that he told me just wrote it in my notes). Not had a healthy thing mentioned though.. i think id have told them to pee off with that one. Just because we are bigger ladies doesnt mean we don't know how to eat healthily. 

xxxxxxx


----------



## MustBeMummy

Hello. 
Ive just been given the link to this thread after posting about plus size mums in the first trimester section, wondering if i will ever have a bump :)
So im hoping to join too


----------



## Sparklegirl

Welcome to all the newbies :flower:

to all the ladies i would like to update our front page
so if you can all tell me when you are due & what you having then we can keep track of everybody..


----------



## sethsmummy

:hi: mustbemummy :D Of course you will get a bump huni, i was worried i wouldnt and low and behold now its darn obvious im pregnant lol. 

Sparkle, Im due March the 13th and having a boy :blue: xx


----------



## LyndsJohnson

Aww welcome everyone!!! :)

How's everyone doing? I'm trying not to stress about the high blood pressure because I don't want to make it worse but it's impossible! Grrr! Getting it re-checked on Monday so fingers crossed it will have gone down by then!! 

Sparkle - I'm due 1st April ands its a girl!! :)

Xxxxx


----------



## LyndsJohnson

Aww welcome everyone!!! :)

How's everyone doing? I'm trying not to stress about the high blood pressure because I don't want to make it worse but it's impossible! Grrr! Getting it re-checked on Monday so fingers crossed it will have gone down by then!! 

Sparkle - I'm due 1st April ands its a girl!! :)

Xxxxx


----------



## sethsmummy

LyndsJohnson said:


> Aww welcome everyone!!! :)
> 
> How's everyone doing? I'm trying not to stress about the high blood pressure because I don't want to make it worse but it's impossible! Grrr! Getting it re-checked on Monday so fingers crossed it will have gone down by then!!
> 
> Sparkle - I'm due 1st April ands its a girl!! :)
> 
> Xxxxx

keeping my fingers crossed for you hun! I'm doing good today, had a visit from my sister and then went and got little ones pics done.. he was fab, laughed his head of right through lol x


----------



## Sparklegirl

Lynds im sure it will all be fine fingers crossed for you hun
sethsmummy, i cant wait to see the pics of your lo 

the front page is updated, keep them dates & genders coming ladies, its nice to see when we all expect to meet our lo


----------



## sethsmummy

i go pick up my free pic next wednesday :) wish i could buy theothers but its £199!!


----------



## Firefly83

Sparkle

I am due April 17 with a boy :blue:


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey newbies :)

Sparkle im due the 7th April and im having a girl :) xx


----------



## Sparklegirl

updated ladies


----------



## MustBeMummy

Aww thanks for the warm welcome. At the mo im due June 8th but i have my scan on tuesday which i epect to be put back a bit as my midwife put me forward lol


----------



## Firefly83

Sparklegirl said:


> As the titel says plus size ladies join here...
> 
> So lets share our "big" journey through pregnancy together.. Our excitement, our fears of being plus size &pregnant... And of course our big beautiful bellies :winkwink:
> 
> Just a thread we plus size ladies can come chat :flower:
> 
> 
> Sethsmummy - 13 march 2013 :blue:
> 
> Lyndsjohnson - 1 April 2013 :pink:
> 
> Cherrybump - 7 April 2013 :blue:
> 
> Firefly - 17 April 2013 :pink:
> 
> Sparklegirl - 22 April 2013 :pink:



You have Firefly and Cherrybump switched. Firefly is :blue: and Cherry is :pink:

Eventhough I think we both would love it if yours was correct :blush:


----------



## Firefly83

So I am getting super excited since I was actually able to get some maternity clothes this week. I decided to make a pic of my bump progress to share. Anyone else have any bump pics to post??
 



Attached Files:







Week 14-19 Bump.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Sparklegirl

Firefly83 said:


> Sparklegirl said:
> 
> 
> As the titel says plus size ladies join here...
> 
> So lets share our "big" journey through pregnancy together.. Our excitement, our fears of being plus size &pregnant... And of course our big beautiful bellies :winkwink:
> 
> Just a thread we plus size ladies can come chat :flower:
> 
> 
> Sethsmummy - 13 march 2013 :blue:
> 
> Lyndsjohnson - 1 April 2013 :pink:
> 
> Cherrybump - 7 April 2013 :blue:
> 
> Firefly - 17 April 2013 :pink:
> 
> Sparklegirl - 22 April 2013 :pink:
> 
> 
> 
> You have Firefly and Cherrybump switched. Firefly is :blue: and Cherry is :pink:
> 
> Eventhough I think we both would love it if yours was correct :blush:Click to expand...

sorry :blush: its corrected, i blame pregnancy brain :haha:


----------



## CottlestonPie

I'm due 9th June but that might change after my scan on Monday... Getting nervous about the scan now!


----------



## Sparklegirl

CottlestonPie said:


> I'm due 9th June but that might change after my scan on Monday... Getting nervous about the scan now!

updated hun, can always be changed :winkwink:


----------



## ChezTunes

Welcome to everyone who has just joined! :hi:

*I'm due 11th March, planned C-section for 7th (if I choose to take it)* :blue:


----------



## sethsmummy

Good luck on you scans mustbemummy and cottleston :D 

I cant wait till my next scan! 

Firefly i have taken some but no idea if they are still on my phone, i will have a look tomorrow and see if i can post a progress bump pic :) x


oh oh chez it would be so funny if you didnt take it.. went over and we gave birth the same day! lol xxxx


----------



## ilovehim91810

hello ladies,
can i please JOIN?!?! my name is nikki im 24yrs old pregnant with my 2nd but this will be me and my husbands 1st YAY and IM ALSO A PLUS SIZE WOMAN<3 i found out 11days after my son 5th birthday that we were pregnant after ttc for 2 LONG LONG YEARS!
im due july 8th had my first scan last wed baby is measuring alittle behind but doctor said its normal around this time & by my 12week scan that baby should have caught up nicely 

how is everyone doing today?! how was everyones thanks giving


----------



## MustBeMummy

Thanks for adding me to the list :D


----------



## sethsmummy

ilovehim91810 said:


> hello ladies,
> can i please JOIN?!?! my name is nikki im 24yrs old pregnant with my 2nd but this will be me and my husbands 1st YAY and IM ALSO A PLUS SIZE WOMAN<3 i found out 11days after my son 5th birthday that we were pregnant after ttc for 2 LONG LONG YEARS!
> im due july 8th had my first scan last wed baby is measuring alittle behind but doctor said its normal around this time & by my 12week scan that baby should have caught up nicely
> 
> how is everyone doing today?! how was everyones thanks giving

:hi: i lovehim :hi: 

congratulations on your :bfp: especially after ltttc :) you are the same age as me atm well for 2 weeksish lol baby will catch up by 12 week scan no problem :D

I'm having a good day so far hope you are too x


----------



## matildasmummy

Hi I'm due 9th June. I've had a dating scan at 9 weeks so hopefully it's right. Don't want it putting back lol my daughter is 26th June so the further apart the better lol
X


----------



## sethsmummy

will keep FX hun that they dont put you back. My first scan we thought i was 13+5 but got put back to 12+6. Then at my 21 week scan she wanted to put me back another 5 days but i refused as my first was a small baby. I dont know how they can just go off size to be honest as all babies grow at a different rate x


----------



## Cherrybump

Lol firefly. I really wanted a boy to but this little pudding is a girl. To whom im feeling alot more of and my sister has told me ive popped well the top of my belly has.. Will post a pik tomorrow for my 21week :) xxxx


----------



## sethsmummy

cant wait to see bump cherry!


----------



## ilovehim91810

sethmummy-thanks!! i never thought that i was gonna be able to get pregnant again:wacko: and its just crazy that the month i keep as busy & relax as i could..oh and also didnt track when i "O" or used no preseed or nothing just kept taken my prenatals because of how great they were making my hair skin & nails looking that i finally got my :bfp: because i was about to just give up, well until i finishen school and got a job to help DH pay for a fertiliy specailizes but im so glad we didnt have to go that way because omg they cost so0oooooooo freaking MUCH,i dont think its fair that some couples have to put out all that money & to top it off its not even guarantee:-( so sad.
i just thank*god everyday for this baby growing inside of me & i agree with you 100% all babys are different sizes,my son due date was october 25th but he came out october 14th thou 6pds 6oz 19 1/2inch long and he was perfect i really think that they shouldve never put me back because he came out the perfect size and height and just was perfect all over i really want alittle girl since i already have a boy<3

cherry- cant wait to see ur bump:-D i cant wait till i get a big ol round belly but july 8th is so far away 

good lcuk to everyone


----------



## Cherrybump

:) ill be sure to upload :)


----------



## sethsmummy

hehe omg so many of our stories are the same.. giving up and then getting pregnant when we are finally relaxed!

I think they may have got my dates wrong with my son, as looking at some preemies now they have a lot of dry skin all over and hairy like my little man was when he was born. But he was my perfect little angel. Was sorting out his old clothes today for number 2 and sat thinking "omg i cantbelieve this used to be too big for him" and at the time i was looking at a tiny baby outfit! 

I really wanted a girl but im more than happy with another little prince <3 xxx


----------



## Lamont

sethsmummy thanks for the link :)

Another big lady joining in :wave:


----------



## sethsmummy

Lamont said:


> sethsmummy thanks for the link :)
> 
> Another big lady joining in :wave:

:hi: hey :D your very welcome :D us bigger girlies should stick together. There is nothing like being able to talk to women who are in the same situation as you. As i sometimes dont think skinny/normal sized women are sympathetic to our moans and groans or about how we are tret sometimes by midwives/consultants xx


----------



## Lamont

now that is true! my midwife and mum kept on about my weight at my 12week scan - gets old real quickly lol.


----------



## sethsmummy

it sure does hun. im lucky my sister is bigger than me and my mum used to be bigger than me so theyv no room to talk lol.


----------



## Lamont

lol im the biggest in my family and my husbands... would get awkward if i let it haha! But I'm not bothered and neither is my husband thankfully lol


----------



## sethsmummy

and neither you should be hun. yes being bigger can cause some problems.. but everyone is susceptible to problems during pregnancy. And as i said in the other thread.. baby doesnt care what we look like as long as we love and nourish them xx


----------



## Bitsysarah

Hi can I join? 
Size 28 before getting pregnant....very heavy (not ready to share) and an extremely high bmi (also not ready to share).

We have just found out we are having a boy!! 

I am gonna go back and read through the rest of the thread, hope to speak to you all again soon.


----------



## DodgerLove

Hi ladies! I want to join in too.:)

Im 28 yrs old, pregnant with my 2nd Son due on April 14 (lost first one to a MC @ 17wks) I am a plus size girl stand @ 5'3" tall weighing in at 201 lbs now, I was 183 pre-pregnancy. I just had a scan this past Wednesday & everything is perfect so far, he was even measuring 3 days ahead but Dr said my due date won't change unless its more than a so difference. Now I am diabetic so Dr was concerned about my heart due to my 10+ yrs of diabetes and being overweight so they have set me up for a maternal echocardiogram & EKG. I'm due to see my Dr again on the 6th of Dec. 

Hope all you ladies are well.


----------



## sethsmummy

:hi: bitsysarah

dont worry hun you dont have to share your weight or your BMI if your not comfortable doing so. Congratulations on Team :blue: :happydance:

:hi: dodgerlover

so sorry to hear about your loss but congratulations on your new :bfp: :happydance: hehe yeah i think unless the difference is more than 7 days they wont change.. i had mine put back 5 days at my 12 week scan. And baby was measuring another 5 days behind at my 21 week scan but his due date was left alone. Good luck for your echocardiogram & EKG (had to copy and paste that hahah i had no chance of spelling it).

I'm doing very well thanks hun :) 8am and just a little sickyness to speak of this morning so all is good so far. hope you are ok

Ladies who are just joining, if you put your due dates and if you know what you are having sparkle will apdate the front page with your ingo xx


----------



## Sparklegirl

Goodmorning all :coffee: & welcome to all the newbies :wave:

WOW:shock: this thread has been busy, sethsmum you busy with recruiting new members i see lol :haha:
so i think i missed a few things so going to read up on the last few pages will be back soon ...


----------



## Bitsysarah

Due 20th April 2013 ... Having a boy! :)


----------



## sethsmummy

Sparklegirl said:


> Goodmorning all :coffee: & welcome to all the newbies :wave:
> 
> WOW:shock: this thread has been busy, sethsmum you busy with recruiting new members i see lol :haha:
> so i think i missed a few things so going to read up on the last few pages will be back soon ...

sure have been hun lol. Found a thread with some bigger mummies to be feeling a little uncomfortable so invited them along :D no better place that plus size and preg i think :D xx


----------



## Cherrybump

So here is my 21week pik :)

Does look much different to me but my sister said ive popped lol well the top bit is bigger lol x
 



Attached Files:







week 20.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## sethsmummy

Cherrybump said:


> So here is my 21week pik :)
> 
> Does look much different to me but my sister said ive popped lol well the top bit is bigger lol x

woo lovely bump coming along hun! deffo much rounder in number 2 :D xxx


----------



## ilovehim91810

hey ladies,
how is everyone doing?! me,i havent felt to good today at all:-( been feeling realli sick & even got sick a few times!!! 
however after eating some chicken noodle soup & crackers im starting to feel just little bit more better.
So glad DH is coming home from hunting today,i need to be taken care of ASAP
I just turned 8weeks today im so0o happy about that YAYYYY i can not wait for my appointment on the 10th<3

cherry- bump looks great!


----------



## sethsmummy

awww no hun is it morning sickness? or a sick bug? it sucks.. if its MS though hopefully not long till it goes away :D Gz on 8 weeks.. just another 4 to go till 12 weeks :) Hope your OH takes good care of you :) 

I'm doing good today :D got indegestion but iv always got that just now lol x


----------



## destynibaby

ive been totally neglecting this site since i had my baby lol.
but this is me at 39+5
https://i4.tagstat.com/image09/2/b0d5/0024054MH3l.jpg 
and i had my gorgeous son at 40+3

he was 7 days old here
https://i3.tagstat.com/image07/2/b0d5/0027054MH3l.jpg

and this is me exactly 2 weeks after giving birth. :)
https://i0.tagstat.com/image09/2/b0d5/0028054MH3l.jpg


----------



## sethsmummy

destynibaby said:


> ive been totally neglecting this site since i had my baby lol.
> but this is me at 39+5
> https://i4.tagstat.com/image09/2/b0d5/0024054MH3l.jpg
> and i had my gorgeous son at 40+3
> 
> he was 7 days old here
> https://i3.tagstat.com/image07/2/b0d5/0027054MH3l.jpg
> 
> and this is me exactly 2 weeks after giving birth. :)
> https://i0.tagstat.com/image09/2/b0d5/0028054MH3l.jpg

OMG destiny... how damn cute is he! and hot mamma at just 2 weeks after! is he being a good boy for mummy? hehe details details :happydance: xx


----------



## destynibaby

sethsmummy said:


> OMG destiny... how damn cute is he! and hot mamma at just 2 weeks after! is he being a good boy for mummy? hehe details details :happydance: xx

Thank you! He's a little angel.. sleeps alot and only cries when hes hungry. hes breastfeeding well and is always so alert. he was born 7lbs even and 20 inches long, perfectly healthy.


----------



## sethsmummy

destynibaby said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> OMG destiny... how damn cute is he! and hot mamma at just 2 weeks after! is he being a good boy for mummy? hehe details details :happydance: xx
> 
> Thank you! He's a little angel.. sleeps alot and only cries when hes hungry. hes breastfeeding well and is always so alert. he was born 7lbs even and 20 inches long, perfectly healthy.Click to expand...

awww huni im so glad it went well for you! and so so happy he is a good baby :D xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Destiny... What a gorgeous bump and a gorgeous little man! Congratulations!


----------



## realbeauty86

Destyni: He is oh so handsome, Congrats!!!


----------



## Tiffylove

Can I still join. 

Due June 2013

I have quite a bit of extra weight. And was diagnosed with gestational diabetes because of it. I have been eating very different which is much healthier than I used to and I walk almost every day. 

I am still having a hard time maintaining my sugar levels and I am only 10 weeks pregnant. I know it gets harder as the pregnancy progresses because insulin resistance increases with the pregnancy. 

My concern is not so much the weight but more importantly controlling my blood sugar and having as healthy of a pregnancy as possible.

Curious if its possible to lose weight healthily while pregnant. 

Tiffany


----------



## sethsmummy

Tiffylove said:


> Can I still join.
> 
> Due June 2013
> 
> I have quite a bit of extra weight. And was diagnosed with gestational diabetes because of it. I have been eating very different which is much healthier than I used to and I walk almost every day.
> 
> I am still having a hard time maintaining my sugar levels and I am only 10 weeks pregnant. I know it gets harder as the pregnancy progresses because insulin resistance increases with the pregnancy.
> 
> My concern is not so much the weight but more importantly controlling my blood sugar and having as healthy of a pregnancy as possible.
> 
> Curious if its possible to lose weight healthily while pregnant.
> 
> Tiffany

:hi: hun :D welcome and congratulations on your bfp. 

sorry you have gestational diabeties. my sister had it from word go in her last pregnancy and to be honest.. the further into her pregnancy she got the easier she found it to control is as she found the foods that she was able to eat safely :) 

you can loose weight safely hun but all you can really do is what you are doing, eating healthily, drinking lots of water and doing light excercise xx


----------



## Sparklegirl

Congrats destiny, what a gorgeous lil man you have :cloud9:

Welcome Tiffanylove :flower:, sorry to hear about gestational diabetes :hugs:, like sethmums say... eating healthy, drinking lots of water & light exercise (walking) should help hope you have a happy, healthy pregnancy :flower:... do u know when in june are you due so i can update you on the front page??


----------



## ilovehim91810

destynibaby said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> OMG destiny... how damn cute is he! and hot mamma at just 2 weeks after! is he being a good boy for mummy? hehe details details :happydance: xx
> 
> Thank you! He's a little angel.. sleeps alot and only cries when hes hungry. hes breastfeeding well and is always so alert. he was born 7lbs even and 20 inches long, perfectly healthy.Click to expand...

your baby is so darn cute!! & u look really good for just having him congrats and bump looks good too can't wait until i finally start to pop out


----------



## realbeauty86

I can't wait to find out the gender, I want to buy something =D just one little piece of clothing


----------



## Tiffylove

Thank you everyone. 

I am due June 24th 2013


----------



## DodgerLove

Thank you so much @ sethsmummy :)
You're telling me I had to look at my prescription to make sure I was spelling it correctly. Lol hope you're feeling better by now, I woke up with some sharp pain in my chest must be the baby pressing up on my diaphragm. :shrug:


Destyni your baby is gorgeous, congratulations! :cloud9:


----------



## weffi82

Im on baby number 3, my bmi is around 35-38 (dont remember an not weighed since i was 4-5wk). After my 2nd was born i lost 1st6 (not inc baby/waters/placenta etc), with my 2nd pregnancy i had to see a specialist aswell as midwife as i was having a home birt and the specialist was horrible, made me feel so guilty and said if my baby died it would be my fault for not taking his advice and having hospital birth, anyway when i went to see midwife with 3rd pregnancy she said she wasnt goin to send me to specialist again due to the upset it had caused. I have to have glucose test again tho. Baby 3 is due 20th april and i find out in a week if we have pink or blue. Yey.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Hi ladies! Went for my 12 week scan today expecting a singleton. Errrr.... Any other plus size mums or mums-to-be of twins?!! :D


----------



## sethsmummy

CottlestonPie said:


> Hi ladies! Went for my 12 week scan today expecting a singleton. Errrr.... Any other plus size mums or mums-to-be of twins?!! :D

OH MY GOD!!! CONGRATULATION!

I bet that was a shock and a half! 

realbeauty... have you a date for finding out yet? I hope baby behaves for you when the time does come!

Dodger; I get that sometimes too.. i also just think its how baby is sat sometimes.. cheeky little monkeys they are! Atm i have constant indegestions :s and i dont like any of the meds you can buy for it lol so suffer in silence itis 

:hi: Weffi :hi: well done on the weight loss hun! And your consultant sounds like he was a complete arse hole! I would love to know at which point through medical school they are told they can say things like that to expectant mummies!!!


----------



## ChezTunes

Wow, congratulations on your twins! That is amazing. :flower:

Congratulations on your handsome little guy, Destyni. He is perfect, and you look stunning. Amazing for 2 weeks PP! :cloud9:

Sorry for missing things out. I flicked through what I'd missed, then I lost my place and just got lost in the process so I hope everyone else is doing ok, and *welcome *if I've missed any more new ladies! :flow:


----------



## sethsmummy

hey Chez, hope youv been keeping ok. 

Need a Vent so im gonna do it in here...

My mum... right at this moment.. is the most selfish so and so ever.

My dad turns 50 next year in March, exactly 2 weeks 3 days after Ethan is due my mum is doing a surprise family birthday party for him. Iv been asking her for AGES to tell me if she is definitely doing this party so we know. 

well shes finally decided shes deffo doing it, so i messaged my sister on face book to ask what time does she think mum would start this party at... she said 7. Which i thought fair enough we go over for an hour and get the bus back home at 8:15. Till i realised.. the connecting bus to get us back home is not till 9:30pm! And your not even supposed to have a newborn out late at night as the air changes and its not good for them or something like that so theres no way in hell im hanging round in town from 8:40 till 9:30pm for a bus that wouldnt get us home untill 10pm or later! 

so phoned my mum up to ask if shed start the party at 6pm.. so we could come. and do you know what i got.............. "6 is far too early, im not cancelling your dads party just because your having a baby" OH MY FUCKING GOD! When the hell did i ask you to cancel it.. i just asked you to start it 1 hour earlier so i could actually come to my dads party! But guess what... she doesnt give a shit whether i can go or not! I swear down sometimes she just doesn't give a shit about me at all! As long as my sister can be there thats all that matters. All i want to do right now is cry! 

I'm not forking out £25 bus fares to spend 30 minutes at the party then have to leave to get the bus that would connect to another at a half decent time. I couldn't even justify it by going over earlier in the day and spending some time with my dad during the day since hes not allowed to know that we were over. Cant stay in a hotel as you can imagine how much stuff wed need to take for a new born ON THE BUS and there is no hotels that have rooms downstairs so have the awkwardness of trying to get all the stuff up the stairs along with ethan in his carry cot. And all this could happen just 2/3 days after i have given birth if i go competely overdue.

argh im just so pissed off and upset with her right now :cry:


----------



## realbeauty86

Sethsmum: I dont have one yet, im actually suppose to go around my 20th week which is coming up but my doctor wants to wait because she wants to monitor my BP. It was a lil high when I went which was shockin to me because I have never had that problem... so I wont know til she gives the okay.


----------



## realbeauty86

sethsmummy said:


> hey Chez, hope youv been keeping ok.
> 
> Need a Vent so im gonna do it in here...
> 
> My mum... right at this moment.. is the most selfish so and so ever.
> 
> My dad turns 50 next year in March, exactly 2 weeks 3 days after Ethan is due my mum is doing a surprise family birthday party for him. Iv been asking her for AGES to tell me if she is definitely doing this party so we know.
> 
> well shes finally decided shes deffo doing it, so i messaged my sister on face book to ask what time does she think mum would start this party at... she said 7. Which i thought fair enough we go over for an hour and get the bus back home at 8:15. Till i realised.. the connecting bus to get us back home is not till 9:30pm! And your not even supposed to have a newborn out late at night as the air changes and its not good for them or something like that so theres no way in hell im hanging round in town from 8:40 till 9:30pm for a bus that wouldnt get us home untill 10pm or later!
> 
> so phoned my mum up to ask if shed start the party at 6pm.. so we could come. and do you know what i got.............. "6 is far too early, im not cancelling your dads party just because your having a baby" OH MY FUCKING GOD! When the hell did i ask you to cancel it.. i just asked you to start it 1 hour earlier so i could actually come to my dads party! But guess what... she doesnt give a shit whether i can go or not! I swear down sometimes she just doesn't give a shit about me at all! As long as my sister can be there thats all that matters. All i want to do right now is cry!
> 
> I'm not forking out £25 bus fares to spend 30 minutes at the party then have to leave to get the bus that would connect to another at a half decent time. I couldn't even justify it by going over earlier in the day and spending some time with my dad during the day since hes not allowed to know that we were over. Cant stay in a hotel as you can imagine how much stuff wed need to take for a new born ON THE BUS and there is no hotels that have rooms downstairs so have the awkwardness of trying to get all the stuff up the stairs along with ethan in his carry cot. And all this could happen just 2/3 days after i have given birth if i go competely overdue.
> 
> argh im just so pissed off and upset with her right now :cry:

aww... sorry you're so angry, try not to let it stress you. Moms can be like that some times. If I told you stories about mine, we'd be here all day lol... I was gonna say maybe you could stay there for the night but that would probably not be the best thing. have you spoke to your dad or is it a suprise... did i misread lol


----------



## realbeauty86

one more thing... I asked a while back what was V-day besides valentines day lol... lame i know lol... sorry anyhoo what does that mean... first time pregnancy and I dont know a whole lot


----------



## sethsmummy

aww... sorry you're so angry, try not to let it stress you. Moms can be like that some times. If I told you stories about mine, we'd be here all day lol... I was gonna say maybe you could stay there for the night but that would probably not be the best thing. have you spoke to your dad or is it a suprise... did i misread lol


Its a surprise for my dad, as far as he knows he'll be going to an anniversary party for 2 good friends. And my mum would never have us for the night, nor either of the children. The only child she will have over night is my sisters eldest.

She does little things like this to me all the time, all her time and effort is focused on my sister and her children. She will be interested in Ethan when he is first born and then that will be it. I kinda got used to it when i lived over 100 miles away... but now iv moved back up home after them moaning at us about living so far away.. its still the same so it annoys me x


----------



## sethsmummy

realbeauty86 said:


> one more thing... I asked a while back what was V-day besides valentines day lol... lame i know lol... sorry anyhoo what does that mean... first time pregnancy and I dont know a whole lot

oo i thought id replied to that when you first posted oops my bad. Its viability day... at 24 week baby goes from being a featus to a baby, and if they are born after that point the hospital will try to save them, whereas they dont have to if baby is born before that point xx


----------



## ilovehim91810

thank you all for the WARM WELCOME LADIES
could someone post the link for this page as i know a few other plus size pregnant woman whom having been feeling so great that they are larger and i think this be realy great for them!!!

seth-aww im so sorry to hear about how ur mother is treating u:-/ my mother is the same with me! she treats me like crap and my sister like GOLD it just isnt fair at all and i tell u one thing i will NEVER EVER treat my children like my mother has treated me.
Don't get me wrong she has help me out alot and has also help me with my son but the things she say to me sometimes has hurt me so badly:-( she is just never happy or proud of anything i do.. right now im in school to become a medical asstiance! i moved out got married!! plus i got hooked on pain pills real bad after having my son,i got into a really bad car accident and messed up my back really bad:cry: i just pray everyday and thank god that my son wasnt in that car with me but my doctor was giving me oxycodine 30mg 6times a day and well after a while i wasnt feeling them at all so 6 became 7 then 9 until it got to about 15 a day then i had got my foot ran over by a BIG SUV smashing all the bones in my foot i mean it was bad but u know what ive been clean now for almost 3yrs and its like NONE of it matters to her znd none of it ever will so believe me i know were u are coming from 100% i really hope that you get threw this and get to spend ur dads birthday with him im also a march baby i was born on the 16th.
March babys are very GOOD GOOD PEOPLE<3 if u ever wanna talk feel free to inbox me


here is a picture of my foot a week after gettin ran over

this is me and my husband<3

this is my beautiful son<3

and another picture of my wonderful son
just wanted to share some pics with u all


----------



## sethsmummy

I'll post a link in 1st,2nd and 3rd tri in a mo :D 

my mums the same hun! And btw hun well done on getting yourself clean and staying clean.. your mum should be proud of that! no matter what i do i doubt my parents will ever be proud of me but you know what.. i thought fuck it.. sometimes it really gets to me but otehrs i just think.. well as long as im proud of myself thats all that matters. I gave up looking for praise from my parents..had none since i was about 15 years old. I just seem to be one big dissapointment or at least thats how i feel. 

I hope i get to see him too, i was looking forward to going so family members could meet baby for the first time like my nanna. x


----------



## sethsmummy

oh and those pics are lovely of you and your other half and your son is beautiful xx


----------



## melany

I am plus size (26 US) and due January 8th!

It will be my first, i'm so glad this thread is here!

I finally started to get a baby bump at about 30 weeks and even though I still have a B shape if I wear a dress you can clearly see the bump!


----------



## xkatiex

i'm 203lbs about a size 15/16 in us sizes.. i want a cute baby bump but i don't know how it will look with the extra weight around my belly! i guess i'm just self conscious about it all!


----------



## MeMeBrown

Hi there! :hi: Would love to join! I am 24 and plus size about a US 20/22 :dohh: Luckily I havent gained anything so far :happydance: at 17 weeks *I was glad my check up app. was the day before Thanksgiving ;) * Alittle bit about my TTC history. My husband and I have been married for 4 years come this Jan. and we were NTNP that whole time, and finally Back in March of this year I got my first ever :bfp: and started spotting so finally my dr. saw me late april, had a scan and was told it was a molar pregnancy, D&C was may 1st and it was confirmed that it was a complete molar :cry: so therefore it was weekly bloodwork to monitor my levels until they were negative and then monthly for 6 months and we weren't suppose to TTC until after I was cleared. Well my husband lost his job and therefore our insurance so BC was out the window and well condoms arent always on hand :blush: and SUPRISE a :bfp: Sept. 1st! I was absolutely terrified as I thought the mole was growing again so I faked some pains and went to ER to get a scan and there it was a lil peanut with a beautiful beating heart <3 everything has been lovely so far minus the morning sickness *aka all day sickness* that Im finally just now getting over! We have booked a private scan for the 8th of Dec. to find out the sex :) Im team :pink: but of course it doesnt matter as long a my lil bean is healthy <3 :cloud9:


----------



## kalyrra

I have struggled with being plus size my entire life... I hit my highest weight at 260 around 2009. I managed to slim down for my wedding in 2011 to a size 12/14 at 185 lbs (5'10"). I was 195 lbs when I got pregnant, and have gained too much too quickly! I'm back up to 235 lbs already, and still have around 8 weeks to go! 

Thankfully, I have a definite baby bump now. For awhile I was a little worried! Can tell I've put the weight on in my face, thighs and back though. 

I was hoping to stick to the 25-35 lbs gained range. :cry:

Anyone else having major problems with swelling in the feet/ankles and hands? Not sure if it's typical, or because I put so much weight on so fast.... I didn't gain a single pound in 1st Trimester... it's all come on since then.


----------



## WholeHeart

I'm due Feb. 28 (little boy), and I don't really know how to use a long-standing "support thread," but I guess it'd be fun to try joining.... And I definitely count as plus size, because I was about a hundred pounds heavier than I needed to be before I got pregnant. (Oops. I lost 70 pounds in college and then slowly gained it back. I definitely don't recommend plantar warts after significant weight loss, by the way.)

Hey, has anybody else had problem with cutting off the circulation in a limb while asleep? I woke up this morning and my right arm was red from the elbow to the hand, and it scared me because it took a while for the sensation to come back and the red color to go away.... I'd obviously been lying on that arm for a while (two or three hours, I guess, since I was awake about that time and remember rolling over onto that side). How can I avoid letting that happen again (a couple of hours later and my elbow actually still hurts a little where I think I was resting my head)?

Edit: I don't know about *major* swelling, but I don't wear my rings anymore because when I sit in a warm room for a while my fingers will suddenly swell up until they're really uncomfortable. And all my shoes started giving me blisters on my pinkie toes right off the bat, so I was down to wearing either flip-flops or hiking boots until I was able to find new shoes that fit (and that's never easy).


----------



## realbeauty86

sethsmummy said:


> realbeauty86 said:
> 
> 
> one more thing... I asked a while back what was V-day besides valentines day lol... lame i know lol... sorry anyhoo what does that mean... first time pregnancy and I dont know a whole lot
> 
> oo i thought id replied to that when you first posted oops my bad. Its viability day... at 24 week baby goes from being a featus to a baby, and if they are born after that point the hospital will try to save them, whereas they dont have to if baby is born before that point xxClick to expand...

Oh noooo... that's terrible. Congrats to u for making it there. I have 6 weeks to go to get to that point. Wow. I didn't even know that, so maybe I'll just wait til then to try and buy something instead of as soon as I find out the sex. Im glad I found this site a year ago because you dont learn things like this on a regular. Thanks! What's your name lol. Im Brittaney for any who wanna know =D


----------



## jtj1054

Hi ladies. I'm pregnant with my first due June 12! Currently a size 18/20 us. I recently lost 35 pounds and am down another 5 since being pregnant. I absolutely dread going to the dr because I know eventually they'll say something to me about my weight even though they haven't yet. We were ttc for almost 3 years and got pregnant after doing our first iui with 150mg clomid!


----------



## LahLah

Hellooooo :flower: I'd love to join! I've been struggling with my weight for a while now...so hopefully after i have my son i can shed a few pounds! :thumbup: 
(although losing weight never happens for me :dohh: )


----------



## Miwi

Hi ladies! Mind if I join? I'm a big girl, I'm 5'5 and about 17st pre pregnancy. Was doing slimming world prior to getting pregnant, but found it difficult to follow once morning sickness hit! I'm not too worried about my weight during pregnancy, but I'm nervous about the birth (I don't know if I'm fit enough?!) and I'm praying I don't get diabetes! 
I have pcos and so this baby (conceived totally naturally) is a miracle as far as I'm concerned! So I'm going to enjoy every second of her :D 

Looking forward to getting to know you all!


----------



## sethsmummy

realbeauty86 said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> realbeauty86 said:
> 
> 
> one more thing... I asked a while back what was V-day besides valentines day lol... lame i know lol... sorry anyhoo what does that mean... first time pregnancy and I dont know a whole lot
> 
> oo i thought id replied to that when you first posted oops my bad. Its viability day... at 24 week baby goes from being a featus to a baby, and if they are born after that point the hospital will try to save them, whereas they dont have to if baby is born before that point xxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh noooo... that's terrible. Congrats to u for making it there. I have 6 weeks to go to get to that point. Wow. I didn't even know that, so maybe I'll just wait til then to try and buy something instead of as soon as I find out the sex. Im glad I found this site a year ago because you dont learn things like this on a regular. Thanks! What's your name lol. Im Brittaney for any who wanna know =DClick to expand...

I think this site is fab too :D My name is Tara :)

WOOWEEE :hi: to all the new ladies!!!! :happydance:

Melaney: ooo i cant wait to have a proper bump! Like a big sticky outy one thats obviously pregnancy belly and not fat :)

xkatiex dont worry hun you will get a bump :D even if youv extra cussion :D my sister was a uk 30 while pregnant with her last and she got a cute bump :)

MeMeBrown; aww im so sorry to hear about your loss hun. I am glad things are going really well for you this time round though, your scan is on my birthday :happydance: I hope you get your little girl that you want huni. i wasnted a girl this time too but got another little :blue: bundle lol 

Kallyra: first of congrats on your bfp hun... for the swelling.. did it come on suddenly? or has it progressed over time? I would mention it to midwife if you have not already as it could be a sign on pre-eclampsia. Im hoping to stick to no more than 20lb! no idea how im doing up till 20 weeks i was still a few lb under my start weight. 

Wholeheart: Its not much different than just being on the normal boards hun, but we all get used to each other. just gives us one safe place to have a moan or groan or share any good/bad news and to support each other through the hard times. 
What is planter warts? I cant say iv ever had my circulation cut off, i have gone numb but normally as soon as that starts to happen i usually wake up and move. i constantly turn in my sleep. Gz on little boy :D 

jtj1054: congratulations on your bfp after trying for so long. Hopefully they will be nice and not say a word or if they do say it in a nice way :D mine have all been quite nice so far thankfully. also congrats on loosing that weight!

lahlah: hehe same for me. i seem to loose a few lb and gain double back :haha: iv struggled with weight since i was about 13 going from big to small to big to small and back to big and staying there. Im hoping once iv had baby then i will get my ass into gear and loose all the weight properly. 


A BIG WELCOME TO YOU ALL! Wishing you all very happy and healthy pregnancies and cant wait to share our journey's together!


----------



## Junemummy2

Hey everybody. 

I'm plus size 16-18.currently 15st, 5ft 7 with a BMI of 32. I'm pregnant with my 2nd, due June 18th. I have a 2.5yr old called Isla. 

I had Gestational diabetes with my last preg & felt really shit the whole time! I also had to have a TV scan as I was too fat to see the baby abdo wise at 12 weeks!! That was awful, hoping this time I won't need that. I hated reading "poor views due to maternal adiposity!!" Do they realise how crap it already feels!! 

Anyway hope to get to know some of you along the way!! X


----------



## sethsmummy

Miwi said:


> Hi ladies! Mind if I join? I'm a big girl, I'm 5'5 and about 17st pre pregnancy. Was doing slimming world prior to getting pregnant, but found it difficult to follow once morning sickness hit! I'm not too worried about my weight during pregnancy, but I'm nervous about the birth (I don't know if I'm fit enough?!) and I'm praying I don't get diabetes!
> I have pcos and so this baby (conceived totally naturally) is a miracle as far as I'm concerned! So I'm going to enjoy every second of her :D
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you all!

hey hun :D im sure iv talked to you before ... or am i just going senile lol ... that seems very possible these days. :haha:

congratulations on your little miracle. dont worry hun, you will manage.. this myth about us bigger ladies not being "fit" enough to give birth is a load of bollocks. Everybody from skinny to big find birth tiring... and if we didnt then hell were lucky. i know a lot of big women who have had a very happy, natural birth :) xx


----------



## Miwi

Aw I'm very excited about finding this thread! Lol. 

Xkatiex - Yep, like sethsmummy said you will get a bump! I have one already and was told today it was 'all baby' haha, I was like erm, yea all baby and chocolate  You'll be able to show off your bump before you know it! I love mine!! :)

Oh and my names Amelia and I'm 25!


----------



## sethsmummy

Junemummy2 said:


> Hey everybody.
> 
> I'm plus size 16-28.currently 15st, 5ft 7 with a BMI of 32. I'm pregnant with my 2nd, due June 18th. I have a 2.5yr old called Isla.
> 
> I had Gestational diabetes with my last preg & felt really shit the whole time! I also had to have a TV scan as I was too fat to see the baby abdo wise at 12 weeks!! That was awful, hoping this time I won't need that. I hated reading "poor views due to maternal adiposity!!" Do they realise how crap it already feels!!
> 
> Anyway hope to get to know some of you along the way!! X

i dont think some of them care how they word things, and they sure dont think that we already feel crap about being big most of the time and could do without their shit on top of it. 

I hope they can do you a nice abdo scan this time hun... im 5ft 5, size 24 pre pregnancy and at that point weighed 18 stone 8! so if they managed for me.. they certainly should be able to for you. She had to dig a bit but got a nice pic :D


----------



## Miwi

sethsmummy said:


> Miwi said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Mind if I join? I'm a big girl, I'm 5'5 and about 17st pre pregnancy. Was doing slimming world prior to getting pregnant, but found it difficult to follow once morning sickness hit! I'm not too worried about my weight during pregnancy, but I'm nervous about the birth (I don't know if I'm fit enough?!) and I'm praying I don't get diabetes!
> I have pcos and so this baby (conceived totally naturally) is a miracle as far as I'm concerned! So I'm going to enjoy every second of her :D
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you all!
> 
> hey hun :D im sure iv talked to you before ... or am i just going senile lol ... that seems very possible these days. :haha:
> 
> congratulations on your little miracle. dont worry hun, you will manage.. this myth about us bigger ladies not being "fit" enough to give birth is a load of bollocks. Everybody from skinny to big find birth tiring... and if we didnt then hell were lucky. i know a lot of big women who have had a very happy, natural birth :) xxClick to expand...

Hello! Yea haha, we have talked before! I actually really like reading your posts because it seems we have a fair bit in common. :) I think we talked about holland and Barrett at one point lol?!

Oh good I'm glad you know people that have done in successfully, I say to my OH all the time when I'm puffing afar climbing 2 flights of stairs 'if I can't do this how can I give birth' . . . But to be fair I used to be able to walk for miles before I got pregnant!! Lol. I'll just have to wait and see. I know I have to see an anethatist soon . . . God knows if they'll weigh my again, but I hope not. I hope I'm only seeing them for worst case scenario, I don't want to be put to sleep! :shrug:


----------



## sethsmummy

Hello! Yea haha, we have talked before! I actually really like reading your posts because it seems we have a fair bit in common. I think we talked about holland and Barrett at one point lol?!

Oh good I'm glad you know people that have done in successfully, I say to my OH all the time when I'm puffing afar climbing 2 flights of stairs 'if I can't do this how can I give birth' . . . But to be fair I used to be able to walk for miles before I got pregnant!! Lol. I'll just have to wait and see. I know I have to see an anethatist soon . . . God knows if they'll weigh my again, but I hope not. I hope I'm only seeing them for worst case scenario, I don't want to be put to sleep! 

ahhh yeah we did! lol its like that on here with a few people.. haha myself and another lady have took over the pink or blue bumps 2013 thread hahaha. 

my sister (uk size 30 at the time of birth), is out of breath after a 2 minute walk and she manages just fine :) I was managing fine with my 1st too till he got stuck coming down. Its a totally different kind of exhaustion that you get during child birth to that when you are excercising. I cant speak for the pushing part... as i missed out on that.. but fingers crossed i get to this time.

I'll let you know what the anesthatist appointment is like.. i have mine on the 11th december! just to tell him your not sticking any epi in my back lol. Im hoping i do get weighed though, or even at my next mw appointment. my scales at home are out as my floors not even.. and the hospital scales put me lighter than i thought at 18 weeks! So who knows this time round although the amount of rubbish iv been eating it wouldnt surprise me to have jumped up 14lb by now! Also due my GTT at 26 weeks but no idea when during that week. xx


----------



## Sparklegirl

Welcome to all the new ladies that joined melany, xkatiexs, memebrown, kalyrra, wholeheart, jtj1054, lahlah, miwi WOW i have loads of updating to do :dohh:

sethsmum- sorry to hear your mom is treating you :hugs:.. really hope she will move your dads birthday so u can attend - also thamk you for promoting this thread & giving me more work lol :haha:

melany - wow not long to go now, ur baby is due on my birthday :happydance:

xkatiex - dont worry hun, i use to suck in my tummy all the time now that im pregnant i love having it out.. also i cant suck in anymore :blush:

memebrown - me & dh will be married 4 yrs too in Jan 18th, when i jan is ur anniversary :wedding:.
sorry for all the difficulties u have gone through... hope you feel better morning sicknes sucks 

kalyrra - not long to go, i cant imagine what my bump will look loike @ 32 weeks..
did the swelling come on suddenly or did you have it through out the pregnancy??

wholeheart - never had that before, maybe you slept on ur arm to long???

jtj -congrats on the weight loss hun, we tried or over 3 years too to get pregnant :cry:...
how far long are you???

lah lah - just enjoy ur pregnancy for now, focus on weightloss later lol just kidding i know what u mean

miwi - congrats hun i have pcos too, it sucks had long irregular cycles... we too conceived naturally, so excited.. its still so unreal @ times :cloud9:.. 

happy healthy pregnancies ladies


----------



## Sparklegirl

Junemummy2 said:


> Hey everybody.
> 
> I'm plus size 16-18.currently 15st, 5ft 7 with a BMI of 32. I'm pregnant with my 2nd, due June 18th. I have a 2.5yr old called Isla.
> 
> I had Gestational diabetes with my last preg & felt really shit the whole time! I also had to have a TV scan as I was too fat to see the baby abdo wise at 12 weeks!! That was awful, hoping this time I won't need that. I hated reading "poor views due to maternal adiposity!!" Do they realise how crap it already feels!!
> 
> Anyway hope to get to know some of you along the way!! X

Welcome hun, hope you have a happy healthy pregnancy


----------



## sethsmummy

hehehe sorry hun (for all the updating you now need to do)

I know for a fact now she wont move it back an hour, but my sister has said shell try get her husband to bring us back home so we could go. I wouldnt want to stay for long as i think it would be too much for a newborn plus it would annoy everyone the music having to be kept down while im there with Ethan And Seth (cant have loud music near seth as it scared him and hurts his ears). 

xx


----------



## Miwi

Sethsmummy- Ah yes please let me know how you get on! I was supposed to have had my appointment last week, but had to change it as I couldn't get the day off work. Changed it to Dec 14th and then was told the next day at work I have an area meeting on the 14th haha. Will have to phone and change it again. . . Think I'm going to be very popular by the time I get in to see the Dr. Lol. it actually never occurred to me an anaesthetist does the EPI (I'd blame that on baby brain but I think I'm just ditzy anyway!!) ;)


----------



## WholeHeart

sethsmummy said:


> Wholeheart: Its not much different than just being on the normal boards hun, but we all get used to each other. just gives us one safe place to have a moan or groan or share any good/bad news and to support each other through the hard times.
> What is planter warts? I cant say iv ever had my circulation cut off, i have gone numb but normally as soon as that starts to happen i usually wake up and move. i constantly turn in my sleep. Gz on little boy :D

Plantar warts are the ones you get on the bottom of your feet.... I got a nice deep one right at the end of college that wouldn't go away until it was treated multiple times (didn't help that student health didn't have the tools to deal with it and my regular doctor was in another state), which meant that for an entire semester there was sharp pain in the bottom of that foot (like stepping on something hard and pointed, since the wart was very long and narrow, with the narrowest part on the inside) with every single step I took. That'll take down activity level, for sure, so of course I started gaining all that weight back (the weight that I originally gained when I had a bad knee injury at the end of high school--does it count as a sports injury if it happened at halftime? Before that I was definitely overweight, but to the tune of 20 pounds extra, not 100). Yeah. Plantar warts, especially with a treatment delay, are terrible for maintaining weight loss. And there's really not an awful lot you can do to prevent them, I don't think.


----------



## Sparklegirl

front page updated ladies, check if ur due dates are correct... when you know gender or dates change plse let me know then i can change it..

also if there is anybody i forgot sorry, was not intentional just let me know & i will put u on the list


----------



## Miwi

Sparklegirl - Yea I had really long irregular cycles for years. Me and OH weren't trying but not preventing for a couple of years, and with no BFP in sight I was convinced I wouldn't conceive naturally. But low and behold this LO snuck up on us and we couldn't be happier! And yes, so surreal! I still can't actually believe I'm pregnant! It seems far too good to be true :) Happy and healthy pregnancy to you Hun!


----------



## kalyrra

Sparklegirl said:


> kalyrra - not long to go, i cant imagine what my bump will look loike @ 32 weeks..
> did the swelling come on suddenly or did you have it through out the pregnancy??

well... I had to stop wearing my ring probably around mid 2nd Tri, but I had also put on about 20 lbs at that point... minimal hand swelling, mostly when I went walking or got hot. 

The swelling I have now has come on pretty quickly over the last week or so. I noticed my feet were getting flatter/bigger for a week or so before hand... but my ankles weren't swollen, and my hands weren't swelling like they are now! 

I have an OB appointment tomorrow, so I'm going to mention it to her. My blood pressure has been great this whole time, so I don't think it's Pre-E/Toxemia, but I'll say something just to be sure. 

I'm hoping it's just the sudden weight fluctuation/gain I experienced. I seem to go in waves... I'll maintain for about 2 weeks, then gain almost 10 lbs out of nowhere... then maintain, then gain another 8 or 9... *sigh*


----------



## ilovehim91810

seth- thank you so much it has not been a very easy staying clean and putting my life back together but between DH & my son they are my real motivation.
I really can't tell you how much DH has been there threw i mean he just was there every single step of the way,you know i actually went into a recover house because i never wanted to relapes and go back to the way i was.
He took care of my son with no help of my mom or dad, he would bring me food cigs,new clothes, even some bath &body works idk of u guys have on in the scotland but they sell really nice body sprays lotions bath gels even got stuff for men but im sure u do have one bath and body works is kinda like mickey dees they are everywhere.....and i mean he did so much more,you know he even adopted my son of course he is still mine but he got his sperm donor to sign over his rights to him i mean just wow it makes me cry just thinking about it i feel kinda stupid that im putting this on here everyone probably thinks i was this junkie hooker or something oh well i know im not the only one out there who has been threw some hard times.
It feels wonderful not to be on no pain meds anymore plus believe it or not my back hasnt been hurting since i got off the pain pills,its crazy because i actually did have pain in my back when i was on them but i think it was all in my head for sure but i just feel great and feel even greater to have a wonderful DS & DH who think the world of me and love me very much:dance:.
Now as far as my mother goes i will say that we have been getting along every since i told her that i didnt want nothing to do with her! you know i told her that either she gets her sh*t together or she can just stay the H*** away from me and my family so she is really trying.
I'll be praying that you get to spend ur fathers birthday with him and that all of ur family gets to see ur new little "JOY":wink:

Welcome to all the NEW LADIES just wanted to tell each and everyone of you that no matter you size you are beautiful and also ladies i think all of you will have nice bumps as well! when i was pregnant with my DS i had a nice pregnant belly that look so cute on me i can't wait to have one again!! 
also my sister is also big around a size 24 and when she was pregnant with her son she also had a nice pregnant belly so i would not worry at all ladies about the extra weight<3


----------



## ilovehim91810

also just wanted to share with the new ladies that 
my name is nikki my dh name is eddie im 24yrs old he 28yrs old we will be 25 & 29 by the time baby comes this will be our first child together! we were LTTC since 9-2010 and finally got our :bfp: oct 25th 2012 11 days after my ds 5th birthday:dance: and we actually got it natural:dance:
i actually was about to give up after getting a :bfn: on our 2yr anniversary! so i told myself no more temping no more opks no preseed nothing just use prenatals as they were making my hair skin and nails look wonderful<3 so what i did was keep very busy bd every single chance we got and BAMN it finally happen to us YAY<3<3<3 DREAMS DO COME TRUE


----------



## Cherrybump

I skipped a few posts on here lol I think i had 5 maybe 6 pages worth to read :( where have i been...

Congrats destiny on the little baby :) 

Congrats on the twins hun :)

My cold is clearing up :) and thanks ladies on my bump pik. Feels weird with it sticking out more but i love it :) x


----------



## weffi82

Missed me, think i posted on bout pg 53/54. Not to worry, i tend to grt missed out alot now im prego again. Funny how ya closest friends react.


----------



## Sparklegirl

weffi82 said:


> Missed me, think i posted on bout pg 53/54. Not to worry, i tend to grt missed out alot now im prego again. Funny how ya closest friends react.

no hun u are on 1st pg, above me in yellow


----------



## sethsmummy

MIWI; hehe dont worry about what they think ;) are you in the uk though?? as if you are work HAVE to give you the time off work to attend any appointments assosiated with your pregnancy. oh yes its them that do it all right, when i was having my first i asked for one... took almost 3 hours for him to turn up as he was in theatre with another patient at the time. thank heavens they are not getting near me with one this time.. never ever again. I'm glad you got your bfp hun sounds like you had such a hard time getting there <3

wholeheart; aaaa haha i should have got it from wart :duh: lol And yeah... hehe half time or not its a sports injury or thats the excuse id be using. I injured me knee when i was younger too, fell down some stairs and dislocated one, its now happened 3 times all together but touch wood not for a few years.. the other knee i damaged playing rounders. And also have Lax Joints so get regular hip pains reducing my ability to do a lot of activities. 


kalyrra: deffo mention it hun at your stage pre-e can come on pretty damn quickly. you can go from having perfectly find bp throughout to it rocketing up in a day or two. best to be safe than sorry. 

ilovehim91810: your other half sounds amazing! your little boy is so lucky to have him as a dad :) Don't feel stupid hun, none of us are here to judge and at one point or another everybody hits a bad point in their life. I'v been through mine but i self harmed. Managed to pull myself together at age 18 and have never done it since at almost 25 (only 12 days away on the 8th dec). You are an amazing woman to have gone through it and come through on the other side! 
Glad to hear your mum is finally trying :D just a shame it took it to get that bad before she bothered. I hope they get to meet him too, as since we dont drive.. i dont goto my hometown much so its really the only chance my nanna gets to meet him and i would hate myself if she were to die without meeting him. If i had a car i would visit her weekly as she is the last grandparent i have and seths only great grandparent. 

Cherry: glad your cold is finally buggering off hun! 

weffi: you will never be missed on here huni. sorry to hear your friends are being like that... are they just jelous or do they just not bother hun? xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

oh and for all new ladies, My names tara in almost 25 years old (8th dec) my husband is called john hes 24. we got married on 25th august this year :) We live in Scotland and have our little boy called seth who is 3 on the 4th december :D It took us 15 months to concieve this little one due to irregular cycles.. i could go 3 months without (haha hes acknowledging his existence as i type by hitting me in the bladder lol) and when i had given up it finally happened! I thank 50 shades of grey :D we found out on halloween that its another little boy and he will be called Ethan Leslie Rooney-Bell <3


----------



## weffi82

sethsmummy said:


> MIWI; hehe dont worry about what they think ;) are you in the uk though?? as if you are work HAVE to give you the time off work to attend any appointments assosiated with your pregnancy. oh yes its them that do it all right, when i was having my first i asked for one... took almost 3 hours for him to turn up as he was in theatre with another patient at the time. thank heavens they are not getting near me with one this time.. never ever again. I'm glad you got your bfp hun sounds like you had such a hard time getting there <3
> 
> wholeheart; aaaa haha i should have got it from wart :duh: lol And yeah... hehe half time or not its a sports injury or thats the excuse id be using. I injured me knee when i was younger too, fell down some stairs and dislocated one, its now happened 3 times all together but touch wood not for a few years.. the other knee i damaged playing rounders. And also have Lax Joints so get regular hip pains reducing my ability to do a lot of activities.
> 
> 
> kalyrra: deffo mention it hun at your stage pre-e can come on pretty damn quickly. you can go from having perfectly find bp throughout to it rocketing up in a day or two. best to be safe than sorry.
> 
> ilovehim91810: your other half sounds amazing! your little boy is so lucky to have him as a dad :) Don't feel stupid hun, none of us are here to judge and at one point or another everybody hits a bad point in their life. I'v been through mine but i self harmed. Managed to pull myself together at age 18 and have never done it since at almost 25 (only 12 days away on the 8th dec). You are an amazing woman to have gone through it and come through on the other side!
> Glad to hear your mum is finally trying :D just a shame it took it to get that bad before she bothered. I hope they get to meet him too, as since we dont drive.. i dont goto my hometown much so its really the only chance my nanna gets to meet him and i would hate myself if she were to die without meeting him. If i had a car i would visit her weekly as she is the last grandparent i have and seths only great grandparent.
> 
> Cherry: glad your cold is finally buggering off hun!
> 
> weffi: you will never be missed on here huni. sorry to hear your friends are being like that... are they just jelous or do they just not bother hun? xxx

They just stopped callin, even family stopped callin, its like im contageous or something.


----------



## sethsmummy

awww no hun! Thats just rediculous! A time when they should all be happy for you and supporting you! Well you have all of us ladies now :D we are here for you no matter what <3 :hugs:


----------



## kraftykoala

Sparklegirl said:


> front page updated ladies, check if ur due dates are correct... when you know gender or dates change plse let me know then i can change it..
> 
> also if there is anybody i forgot sorry, was not intentional just let me know & i will put u on the list

Can you add me please, due 23rd March and team pink :)


----------



## Sparklegirl

kraftykoala said:


> Sparklegirl said:
> 
> 
> front page updated ladies, check if ur due dates are correct... when you know gender or dates change plse let me know then i can change it..
> 
> also if there is anybody i forgot sorry, was not intentional just let me know & i will put u on the list
> 
> Can you add me please, due 23rd March and team pink :)Click to expand...

done :thumbup:


----------



## sethsmummy

well ladies i am off to bed :) Early morning tomorrow... unless seth decides that he is having a sleep in. I sure hope so. night night ladies, lots of love and hugs xx


----------



## MeMeBrown

@Sethsmummy Thanks Im super excited yet still really nervous at the same time! I think without my doppler I would lose my mind! 

@Sparkle Thanks! And how awesome our Ann. is Jan. 9th :)


----------



## MeMeBrown

Oh and my due date is May 4th :)


----------



## Jsmom5

Hi ladies! I like this group! Lol. I'm due July 21st 2013 & super excited! We tried for 16 months diligently, then gave up & it happened...what! I missed my period and was like, that's weird, I'm never late. Had tons of negative tests & gave up in the past. Quite shocked when the first strip was positive then took like 10 more. Lol. Our six year old daughter is so, so, very excited!!


----------



## Sparklegirl

MeMeBrown said:


> Oh and my due date is May 4th :)

you up on 1st page hun :thumbup:


----------



## Tiffylove

@sparklegirl Did you get my reply? I'm due June 24th, 2012


----------



## violet chase

meee im here due 28/03/13 :happydance:


----------



## Sparklegirl

Tiffylove said:


> @sparklegirl Did you get my reply? I'm due June 24th, 2012

yes hun you on the list already, just let me know when u know if it team :blue: or :pink: then i can always update


----------



## Sparklegirl

violet chase said:


> meee im here due 28/03/13 :happydance:

welcome hun :flower:, do u know the gender or are you staying team :yellow:
so i can put u on 1st pg


----------



## Sparklegirl

Jsmom5 said:


> Hi ladies! I like this group! Lol. I'm due July 21st 2013 & super excited! We tried for 16 months diligently, then gave up & it happened...what! I missed my period and was Luke that's weird, I'm never late. Had tons of negative tests & gave up in the past. Quite shocked when the first strip was positive then took like 10 more. Lol. Our six year old daughter is so, so, very excited!!

Welcome Jsmom, congrats on :bfp: miracles do happen :cloud9: we tried for over 3 years & when finally got bfp i did so many test coz i couldnt believe it:dohh:


----------



## JJsmom

Hi everyone!!! :hi: I just found this board thanks to ilovehim!!! I just had my first doc appt today and will have my first scan on Thursday!!! It's so close! The appt lasted 4 hrs!!!!!!! Crazy!!! I had to meet with the social worker, nurse practitioner, and dietitian. Had low iron but my blood sugars were fine. Mom had suggested to have them checked while there because I was having some circulation problems in my feet. They are going to do a more extensive look when they do my blood work on Thursday. Hope everyone is well!!!


----------



## SpOokY KittY

Hello All! I finally decided to join and share my story. :hi: I'm 35 years old, approx 260 lbs and have been ttc for a about 6 months with no luck. I started going to an RE for the past 4 months, had lots of tests and labs. It appears I have all my parts and everything is working properly. The major buzzkill is the PCOS I've had for years. Fast forward to present day...I just finished my first round of clomid 100mg a few days ago. I am also on 2000 mg of metformin. Today was my second u/s to check on follicle growth. I was told I was good to go with one follicle. I took the hcg trigger shot today as well. I'm trying to stay positive! Has anyone else been on this same fertility regimen? Anyone else a plus size and ttc with clomid/metformin? Maybe there's a little Christmas Magic in my future? HaHa :xmas22: Don't hesitate to say hi! :flower:

~SpOokY KittY


----------



## Firefly83

SpOokY KittY said:


> Hello All! I finally decided to join and share my story. :hi: I'm 35 years old, approx 260 lbs and have been ttc for a about 6 months with no luck. I started going to an RE for the past 4 months, had lots of tests and labs. It appears I have all my parts and everything is working properly. The major buzzkill is the PCOS I've had for years. Fast forward to present day...I just finished my first round of clomid 100mg a few days ago. I am also on 2000 mg of metformin. Today was my second u/s to check on follicle growth. I was told I was good to go with one follicle. I took the hcg trigger shot today as well. I'm trying to stay positive! Has anyone else been on this same fertility regimen? Anyone else a plus size and ttc with clomid/metformin? Maybe there's a little Christmas Magic in my future? HaHa :xmas22: Don't hesitate to say hi! :flower:
> 
> ~SpOokY KittY


I also have PCOS and I was taking metformin for 2 yrs and I did three cycles of Clomid that never produced any follicles for me. Just non useful cysts. I gave up on the Clomid due to the amount of pain and sickness it caused me. I lost 20 pounds over a 7 month time span and I accidentally got pregnant on only metformin 500mg daily. (I was only taking 500mg rather than the prescribed 1000mg since I was no longer TTC) my periods were still way wacky and not predictable so I was shocked to have a BFP. Hopefully you will have good luck with this cycle!!


----------



## Jsmom5

Sparklegirl said:


> Jsmom5 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I like this group! Lol. I'm due July 21st 2013 & super excited! We tried for 16 months diligently, then gave up & it happened...what! I missed my period and was Luke that's weird, I'm never late. Had tons of negative tests & gave up in the past. Quite shocked when the first strip was positive then took like 10 more. Lol. Our six year old daughter is so, so, very excited!!
> 
> Welcome Jsmom, congrats on :bfp: miracles do happen :cloud9: we tried for over 3 years & when finally got bfp i did so many test coz i couldnt believe it:dohh:Click to expand...

Yes miracles do happen!!! Yay! Yes, we do go test crazy don't we! Lol


----------



## sethsmummy

:hi: Jsmom congratulations on your bfp, it seems the month we all stop trying properly is the month we get it lol. 

:hi: JJsmom congratulations on your bfp :D omg good luck for your scan, i have my 25 week midwife apointment on the same day so i will be thinking of you :)

:hi: spookykitty sorry i cant be of any help with the clomid etc, i didnt seek help when i was having problems so have no experience with it at all. But i do wish you the best of luck with this cycle! Fingers crossed you get a little christmas surprise!

How are we all today? I'm feeling a little stressed, money issues. its only tuesday and i am about to run out of Gas... and its FREEZING, only have £5 to stick on my electric so i best hope that lasts till Friday when we get paid. Also worried because last night i did a dip test in my urine and i have ++ protein and +++ Leukocytes along with + glucose!! Need to re dip this morning to see what its like today. Also tried to measure my own abdomen... and if i got it right im only measuring 20cm... which is 5 less than i should be right now! Argh why is everything there just to stress us out. Would love one week where there's nothing to worry about or panic about. 

hope your all doing good xx


----------



## matildasmummy

Hi, hope everyone well. 
Well midwife sent me to consultant Monday and she didn't give a damn about my previous cholastasis or the syndrome that runs in hubby family which is mainly.why I was there. All she wanted to say was I was overweight! Was sick of heating my BMI. Yes I know it's 35 the stupid bleep I don't need it repeating like I'm thick. She was so surprised I had no blood pressure problems or birthing problems last time and has written on my notes NO homebirth BMI 35! Then a illegible work or c section. If she thinks I'm having a section because of my weight she van go stuff herself silly cow. Was so angry when I left. This was all on front of my 3 1/2 year all dd who already worries about me being fat. :-( 
My hubby was always encouraging me to lose weight before I got pregnant and never really liked to mention my body but he was so pissed about what the doc said and said it's a good job he wasn't there lol. Hubby been so attentive last few weeks telling me my body is beautiful and I should learn to love it and he loves it lol bless him. 
I could understand doctor needing to mention weight but not constantly. She was even surprised I could feel movements already at 12 weeks as overweight people don't tend to feel them till 20-22 weeks according to her! So glad I don't see her again till 34 weeks lol. 
Anyway that's my rant over just needed to get it out as I'm still reeling from it. Lol

Take Cate everyone! X x


----------



## sethsmummy

matildasmummy said:


> Hi, hope everyone well.
> Well midwife sent me to consultant Monday and she didn't give a damn about my previous cholastasis or the syndrome that runs in hubby family which is mainly.why I was there. All she wanted to say was I was overweight! Was sick of heating my BMI. Yes I know it's 35 the stupid bleep I don't need it repeating like I'm thick. She was so surprised I had no blood pressure problems or birthing problems last time and has written on my notes NO homebirth BMI 35! Then a illegible work or c section. If she thinks I'm having a section because of my weight she van go stuff herself silly cow. Was so angry when I left. This was all on front of my 3 1/2 year all dd who already worries about me being fat. :-(
> My hubby was always encouraging me to lose weight before I got pregnant and never really liked to mention my body but he was so pissed about what the doc said and said it's a good job he wasn't there lol. Hubby been so attentive last few weeks telling me my body is beautiful and I should learn to love it and he loves it lol bless him.
> I could understand doctor needing to mention weight but not constantly. She was even surprised I could feel movements already at 12 weeks as overweight people don't tend to feel them till 20-22 weeks according to her! So glad I don't see her again till 34 weeks lol.
> Anyway that's my rant over just needed to get it out as I'm still reeling from it. Lol
> 
> Take Cate everyone! X x

OMG huni if i were you i would ask to be placed under a diferent consultant! Thats just downright rude! I cant believe she was more bothered about your weight than the cholestesis! OR the syndrome! I swear down i would have said something back to her. She has no right to tell you that you cant have a home birth because of your BMI, its YOUR CHOICE, the only time they can tell you they wont allow a home birth is if you have problems during the pregnancy. Also again she cant make you have a c-section because of your weight. thats just rediculous! Bring it all up with your midwife when you see her again and tell her just how upset she made you. I know they write it on your notes if you'v a high bmi, as its circled on mine that mine is 43! so yours compared to mine is awsome. 

I hope you dont get any problems just so you can rub it in her face!! I bloody well hate midwives/consultants like that. what they hell do they think gives them the right to be like that. URGH :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## leepealoo

hi there i am lee,i am 8 weeks 2 days gone and feel so ill,have really gone off food,cant keep anything down and just wanna hide in bed all day cos i feel so rubbish,i wondered if me being a big girl could make my sickness worse??
also i keep getting tummy cramps,just feeeling a bit concerned x


----------



## sethsmummy

leepealoo said:


> hi there i am lee,i am 8 weeks 2 days gone and feel so ill,have really gone off food,cant keep anything down and just wanna hide in bed all day cos i feel so rubbish,i wondered if me being a big girl could make my sickness worse??
> also i keep getting tummy cramps,just feeeling a bit concerned x

i dont think it will be anything to do with being a big girl huni. some women just get morning sickness worse than others. light cramping is normal at that stage as long as there is no blood to go along with it and its not excrutiating pain. 
If your sickness is that bad though hun goto the GP, some women get hyperemesis (i think thats it) which is a severe form of morning sickness. 

Congratulations on your bfp though hun! xxxxxx


----------



## leepealoo

thank you so much for you help xx


----------



## SpOokY KittY

Firefly83~Thank you so much!! I love your story things truly do happen when least expected!! Have an awesome day!


----------



## sethsmummy

leepealoo said:


> thank you so much for you help xx

your welcome hun 

how is the pregnancy going so far apart from the sickness? xxx


----------



## ilovehim91810

leepealoo said:


> hi there i am lee,i am 8 weeks 2 days gone and feel so ill,have really gone off food,cant keep anything down and just wanna hide in bed all day cos i feel so rubbish,i wondered if me being a big girl could make my sickness worse??
> also i keep getting tummy cramps,just feeeling a bit concerned x

i agree with sethsmummy i do not think your sickness has anything to do with you being a big girl!!
when i was pregnant with my DS i never had no MS at all just headachs but this pregnancy that is all im ever doing is throwing up or feeling like i have to throw up but my doctor wrote me for some zofran
if its really that bad then id ask ur doctor about the zofran! good luck sweetie feel better:hugs:



sethsmummy said:


> :hi: Jsmom congratulations on your bfp, it seems the month we all stop trying properly is the month we get it lol.
> 
> :hi: JJsmom congratulations on your bfp :D omg good luck for your scan, i have my 25 week midwife apointment on the same day so i will be thinking of you :)
> 
> :hi: spookykitty sorry i cant be of any help with the clomid etc, i didnt seek help when i was having problems so have no experience with it at all. But i do wish you the best of luck with this cycle! Fingers crossed you get a little christmas surprise!
> 
> How are we all today? I'm feeling a little stressed, money issues. its only tuesday and i am about to run out of Gas... and its FREEZING, only have £5 to stick on my electric so i best hope that lasts till Friday when we get paid. Also worried because last night i did a dip test in my urine and i have ++ protein and +++ Leukocytes along with + glucose!! Need to re dip this morning to see what its like today. Also tried to measure my own abdomen... and if i got it right im only measuring 20cm... which is 5 less than i should be right now! Argh why is everything there just to stress us out. Would love one week where there's nothing to worry about or panic about.
> 
> hope your all doing good xx

hey sethsmummy
so sorry about the things that your having to go threw! i know times get ruff but remember you can do it do you guys have a soical services down there?! i know here in the US they have a program that helps with electric/gas bill?!? maybe you should try to look into if they have something like that in scotland!.
I mean hey you and ur dh work you pay ur taxes so therefore if u need some help then why not:flower:
have you thought of maybe getting some electric heaters?!would that be cheaper then the gas?!?! or u know what we down here in baltimore we turn the oven on and open it up and it actually keeps the house nice & warm maybe u should try that out?!?!
also sorry to hear about ur pee test maybe would drinking lots of water would help out?!?

next i wanted to thank you so very much for all of ur kind supportive words
you are so right everyone isnt perfect and we have all had bad times in life and you know im a stronger person because of what i went threw and cause i ddint fail i made it out on top<3
i also suffer with mental issues such as bipolar depressing anxiety and have tried to hurt myself ones or 2s too but i got that over that when i was 15yrs old.
it is not a easy thing to get threw what we have got threw but we did it and we are just that much better and that much stronger for have getting threw it:hugs: big congrats to you as well im proud of you and if no body has told u how proud of you that they are today just know that ur web surfing mama is very proud of you especially because ive been threw what u have and know that it is not a easy thing to come out on top and thank god that you are here because you have a very handsome young son who loves u more then lifes its self and then here you were blessed a 2nd time with another wonderful little baby boy that will be here H&H:hugs:
thanks again it really means alot:hugs:



SpOokY KittY said:


> Hello All! I finally decided to join and share my story. :hi: I'm 35 years old, approx 260 lbs and have been ttc for a about 6 months with no luck. I started going to an RE for the past 4 months, had lots of tests and labs. It appears I have all my parts and everything is working properly. The major buzzkill is the PCOS I've had for years. Fast forward to present day...I just finished my first round of clomid 100mg a few days ago. I am also on 2000 mg of metformin. Today was my second u/s to check on follicle growth. I was told I was good to go with one follicle. I took the hcg trigger shot today as well. I'm trying to stay positive! Has anyone else been on this same fertility regimen? Anyone else a plus size and ttc with clomid/metformin? Maybe there's a little Christmas Magic in my future? HaHa :xmas22: Don't hesitate to say hi! :flower:
> 
> ~SpOokY KittY

 i do believe that there is christmas magic out there! you know i havent been threw none of that but i indeed a LTTCer me and dh had been ttc for 2 years and one month finally after getting my :bfn: on our 2yr anniversary i told myself that it was time to take a break,that i just couldnt take getting :bfn: anymore so what i did was i kept busy relaxed still made sure we bd all the time but that was nothing new for us lol and i took my prenatals still as they had my hair skin and nails looking WONDERFUL!!!! so october 21st af still hadnt come so i took a test and of course got a BIG FAT NOOOOO i cry so hard i just couldnt take it anymore so i told myself i wasnt going to test again well then oct 22 i woke up feeling really really sick and i even got sick:-/ i thought maybe it was the mexican food i ate last night well then the 23rd i was at the doctors and u know they did a test and of course it was a BIG NO AGAIN ha i wasnt susprised about it i thought maybe it was time to think about doing fertiliy but probably after i was done school and got a good job so that i could help out some as my insuracne didnt cover it and dh already had enough on his shoulders as far as bills go:cry: well i still kept waking up feeling sick so idk why but i thought id do one of my internet cheapys that i had got from amazon with the opk test that i order and keep in mind that the month of october i did not use nothing no temping no charting no opks no preseed nothing beside my prenatals well anyway as i was about to throw away the test as i thought it was NEG AGAIN!! i thought i started to see a line i said to myself noooooo this isnt right this is not right its probably just a bad EVAP so i ran out to cvs with my last $15bucks and got a pack of the ept digitals well guess what they were both ERRORS so i called the number up and the ladie said i did them wrong...which is crazy how can u do a pregnancy test wrong especially with all the freaking test ive took over the past years but anyway she told me they could send me the (+-) so i was ok with that but i still didnt know what the hell i was gonna do because dh was at work all day and i didnt even wanna say nothing to him until i was 1000% sure and i was broke:-/ well then i realized that i live across the street from the health department were they do free HPT but i wasnt sure if a nurse was in or not and i just had a feeling that they werent and that even if they was it was gonna be NO AGAIN! well so i called and just so happen a nurse was there to do the test so they told me to come in a hour later:-X fx so i went in left them a smaple and waited in the waiting room i couldnt stop walking back and forth side to side i was driving mySELF NUTS i had heard the timer go off 2s so i said to myself wat is going ON?!?! finally the nurse whom ive seen many many times who has told me many many times i was pregnant came out and told me just like this weeellllllll mrs simon we did a pregnancy test on u today ::im thinking DUH:: lol and she said well congrats it was positive omg i just couldnt freaking believe it!! so the best thing i can tell u to do is to just relax keep busy and god will bless you in time:hugs: good luck


----------



## matildasmummy

Leepealoo your morning sickness is definitely not due to your weight. I had hypermisis guvardium with my first and thought that was why but it's apparently nothing to do with.it. I have it again this time but thank fully I have found some tablets that work so most days I'm not throwing up and can sometimes enjoy food :-D I lost 10lbs by week 8 and have put about 7 on since then because I can eat and I'm guessing a tiny bit will be baby stuff Plus bigger boobs. (hehe I have huge boobs as it is but I roped a bra yesterday trying to get it on hahaha) 



I think it's about time I changed my tickers lol as they don't say I'm pregnant. I might weight for my scan on Monday at 13 weeks 1 day. 

I'm feeling so poo today I'm exhausted because had a real late night watching films with hubby the dd was up a few times. Yawn so tired and the nap I had has made me feel worse. 

Sethsmummy, you know what also annoyed me about the consultant was she asked if my husband had any symptoms of the syndrome. It's completely fatal so I told her and she tried to make out she knew that. She didn't know what the condition was and tried telling me what will show up in scan if baby has it and she was wrong again! I've done my research and she obviously didn't even read the print out in my notes doh. She just said to mention it at 20 week scan so they know bit I know it can be detected at 12 week scan! 
There.is almost no chance of me also bein a carrier and passing it to child but wish I was being taken seriously. Grrr. As for the birth this tome I'm hoping for an all natural with gas and air because with dd I was induced because of the cholastasis and spd and ended up with 2 epidural it was awful until the pushing bot which was so calm and lovely. 
X x


----------



## sethsmummy

Ilovehim : no theres nothing like that here. We are on social benefits at the moment as my husband is struggling to find a job. He found one a few months back which was supposed to be £6.15 an hour... he got there and they told him he would be on £10 a week!!! i was so pissed off! so back onto social till he can find another one that actually pays enough to live on. When it gets really cold we will get a little help with gas/electric but until then you dont get any extra help over here. 
I already have a little electric heater but its pants lol. only heats whats directly in front of it and i dont think having my oven on would do much as the room never gets warm when its on. 
Did another pee test today... and its ++ leukosites, ++ protein +++ ketones. only 2 days till midwife so see what she says. 
Your welcome hun, we all need to stick together. To be honest if id met you back in the days when you were addicted.. id probably have wanted to give you a swift kick up the arse... but id also still be suportive. My best friend at the moment i think is addicted to pain killers, but she wont accept the fact that she is. I keep kicking her up the butt but she doesnt listen. But people would never get through things if they didnt have some one to support them. Shouting at them and telling them its awful only makes things worse. :hugs::hugs:


matildasmummy: Urgh she really just sounds like a cow. I would refuse to see her again. I agree sounds like she knows nothing about it! They should have reffered you to someone who knew something about the disorder! Just mention it to the man/lady when you go in for your 12 week scan hun, im sure they will listen( or at least i would hope). 

ooo me too! Im hoping for fully natural with just gas and air if i need it, wanna try the birth pool too! I was induced with Seth due to pre-e at 40+6 and i had far too much intervention so things just went downhill. I had a failed epidural which gave no relief.. infact intensified it and gave me severe cramps during each and every contraction. ended up with seth getting stuck and having to goto theatre for an assisted delivery... with which they cut my sons head and made a right mess of my down below... took me a year to fully recover from it. 

Aww what kind of ticker are you going to have lol there are so many.. i love the fruit one.. iv been stuck as a papaya (or whatever it is) for 2 weeks now so hoping it changes in the morning when i get up! 

I had a late night too with hubby watching the patriot! so shattered all day. I cant go for a nap ... it turns into a full blown sleep :haha: 

xxx


----------



## Miwi

Hey girls! Hope you're doing well today :)

I'm just back from work, shattered soI think an early night is on the cards! 

I think I'm really hormonal, though it's hard to tell as it just feels normal now lol. But I'm fed up of the people I work with moaning about being tired or their back hurts etc. especially as I do 9/10 hr days and they all do 4 hr shifts lol. Oh and im pregnant  I really want to scream at them but I'm guessing that would be unprofessional! Haha. Maybe I'm just feeling sorry for myself! 

How was your day?!


----------



## sethsmummy

Miwi said:


> Hey girls! Hope you're doing well today :)
> 
> I'm just back from work, shattered soI think an early night is on the cards!
> 
> I think I'm really hormonal, though it's hard to tell as it just feels normal now lol. But I'm fed up of the people I work with moaning about being tired or their back hurts etc. especially as I do 9/10 hr days and they all do 4 hr shifts lol. Oh and im pregnant  I really want to scream at them but I'm guessing that would be unprofessional! Haha. Maybe I'm just feeling sorry for myself!
> 
> How was your day?!

hehehe next time they say it you should just say " you should try being pregnant" lol. sending you lots of <3 and big :hugs:

your allowed to feel sorry foryourself!! if we couldnt do it now then we never could hehe

my day has been ok apart from money worries. 2 nice cold walks out with the little one. Im pretty excited about payday on friday lol buy little ones birthday cake ready for Tuesday.. then the stuff to make his cheeky monkey cake for his party on the saturday after :D :D :D :D :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Miwi

Sethsmummy- Oh I completely understand the money worries. We just had to order £200 worth of oil to make sure we don't run out of heat or hot waterr. Can you tell OH was paid today? Lol. That's going to have to last us ages but I'm not sure it will as you get so little for big money! Ah well. 

Oh birthday party! How exciting :) I hope you all have loads of fun! I'm going to be very excited for my LOs birthdays although I still have a long while to go 

Yep I suppose I can feel sorry for myself! If not now then when, right?! But I have zero patience since getting pregnant! I am gradually becoming a total cow!!


----------



## sethsmummy

o jeez oil costs so much! My sister has an oil tank and it costs about £500 to fill it and it sure doesnt last long. And it always takes so long to kick up the heating. 

i know i cant wait, its not a proper big party though just a little one with his 4 cousins, my sister and her husband, his god mum and god dad and maybe my mum and dad (although thats highly unlikely. If my dads working then my mum wont come over and no doubt even if he isnt working they wont come). 

oh-oh as i call is its a mumzilla lol or pregnazilla :haha: but hey you have tonnes of hormones raging through your body! 

x


----------



## JJsmom

So at my appointment yesterday the dietitian told me I need to eat more. So today I tried. My poor tummy is so stretched out and hurting from where I forced myself to eat what she wanted me to that I dont know if I can even eat dinner! I had a bacon/egg/cheese on a bun, forced myself to eat a few grapes for snack, then had like 9 little sausage balls (the left overs of what I had for dinner 2 nights ago), and had to force myself to eat a granola bar. I can't do this! I'll end up gaining so much weight! She expects me to gain between 11-20 for my BMI. I'm not sure I'm going to be able to follow her plan. My dad was like you need to eat smaller portions!!!!! (Dad has always harped on me about my weight and thought I should have lost weight with DS instead of gaining only 16 lbs.) The biggest thing I ate was the bacon/egg/cheese. Everything else was really small portions. 

BTW, due date is July 4th, 2013!! We're being very patriotic next year! LOL! Getting married on Memorial Weekend and due on Independence day here in the US! :haha:


----------



## ilovehim91810

sethsmummy said:


> Ilovehim : no theres nothing like that here. We are on social benefits at the moment as my husband is struggling to find a job. He found one a few months back which was supposed to be £6.15 an hour... he got there and they told him he would be on £10 a week!!! i was so pissed off! so back onto social till he can find another one that actually pays enough to live on. When it gets really cold we will get a little help with gas/electric but until then you dont get any extra help over here.
> I already have a little electric heater but its pants lol. only heats whats directly in front of it and i dont think having my oven on would do much as the room never gets warm when its on.
> Did another pee test today... and its ++ leukosites, ++ protein +++ ketones. only 2 days till midwife so see what she says.
> Your welcome hun, we all need to stick together. To be honest if id met you back in the days when you were addicted.. id probably have wanted to give you a swift kick up the arse... but id also still be suportive. My best friend at the moment i think is addicted to pain killers, but she wont accept the fact that she is. I keep kicking her up the butt but she doesnt listen. But people would never get through things if they didnt have some one to support them. Shouting at them and telling them its awful only makes things worse. :hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> matildasmummy: Urgh she really just sounds like a cow. I would refuse to see her again. I agree sounds like she knows nothing about it! They should have reffered you to someone who knew something about the disorder! Just mention it to the man/lady when you go in for your 12 week scan hun, im sure they will listen( or at least i would hope).
> 
> ooo me too! Im hoping for fully natural with just gas and air if i need it, wanna try the birth pool too! I was induced with Seth due to pre-e at 40+6 and i had far too much intervention so things just went downhill. I had a failed epidural which gave no relief.. infact intensified it and gave me severe cramps during each and every contraction. ended up with seth getting stuck and having to goto theatre for an assisted delivery... with which they cut my sons head and made a right mess of my down below... took me a year to fully recover from it.
> 
> Aww what kind of ticker are you going to have lol there are so many.. i love the fruit one.. iv been stuck as a papaya (or whatever it is) for 2 weeks now so hoping it changes in the morning when i get up!
> 
> I had a late night too with hubby watching the patriot! so shattered all day. I cant go for a nap ... it turns into a full blown sleep :haha:
> 
> xxx

aww that really sucks but atleast you do have something that is helping you guys out some!! finding a job now days is just so hard Dh got so lucky with all of the jobs that he finds because he didnt finishen school or nothing like that but he knows alot about cars and fixing stuff, right now he puts up and fixes these BIG MENTAL DOORS and makes about $17 an hour plus he gets over time and like once a month he is on a 24/7 call.
I keep telling him that he should really go back to school he is only about 3-5 credits away from getting his highschool diploma and then i told him he should do a trade which that way he could get up to about $25 an hour:wacko: right now im in school to become a medical assitance whichs brings in anywhere from $14-18 an hour around here so im happy with making somewhere around that i really wanna be able to help out especially since his ex likes to DRAIN HIM for his MONEY trying to say she using it for the kids but whats is really funny is WE ALWAYS HAVE THE KIDS idk why she just dont let them move in with us oh wait i know why because then she wouldnt get her child support check i mean its crazy she gets like 1,000 a month plus u know we take the kids to get all the clothes shampoos soaps tooth brushes i mean everything she really just makes me SICK alls she cares about is MONEY and not her own kids


----------



## kalyrra

JJsmom said:


> So at my appointment yesterday the dietitian told me I need to eat more. So today I tried. My poor tummy is so stretched out and hurting from where I forced myself to eat what she wanted me to that I dont know if I can even eat dinner! I had a bacon/egg/cheese on a bun, forced myself to eat a few grapes for snack, then had like 9 little sausage balls (the left overs of what I had for dinner 2 nights ago), and had to force myself to eat a granola bar. I can't do this! I'll end up gaining so much weight! She expects me to gain between 11-20 for my BMI. I'm not sure I'm going to be able to follow her plan. My dad was like you need to eat smaller portions!!!!! (Dad has always harped on me about my weight and thought I should have lost weight with DS instead of gaining only 16 lbs.) The biggest thing I ate was the bacon/egg/cheese. Everything else was really small portions.
> 
> BTW, due date is July 4th, 2013!! We're being very patriotic next year! LOL! Getting married on Memorial Weekend and due on Independence day here in the US! :haha:

Don't ration your food only on the worry of gaining weight! Just eat healthy, and it doesn't matter the amount. If you're hungry, eat until you're no longer hungry, but don't eat so much that you're uncomfortable. Don't feel like you have to force yourself to eat something if you're not actually hungry! The baby is going to take all the nutrition it needs from you, so it's not going to go wanting. 

I find that I eat almost non-stop all day, but in super small portions (mostly because my stomach no longer has room for a full meal!). I'll eat part of a granola bar, then a few grapes an hour or so later, then a half of a sandwich or some soup for lunch... a banana, or a spoonful of peanut butter... I eat a lot of cereal for breakfasts or even dinner during the week.

Basically, don't be afraid to eat! But don't force it if you're not hungry at the time, wait until you are. There's no reason to be miserable if you don't have to be! :flower:


----------



## kalyrra

Well, I saw my OB yesterday. She wasn't concerned about the swelling as my blood pressure was normal, and I don't have any proteins in my urine. She said it was just normal swelling, and it was likely to get worse before it gets better. :dohh: 

She was definitely not impressed at my recent weight gain, even though a lot of it was due to the sudden fluid retention from the swelling. I was really hoping to keep my weight gain to a minimum, but it seems no matter what I do, it keeps going up! :cry: I'm not looking forward to having to try to lose it all again. I just spent the last 3 years of my life doing that! I guess it's for a good cause... lol


----------



## sethsmummy

Jsmom: huni, just eat when you want to eat, as long as your having at least 2 little meals a day you should be good. I couldnt eat all that shes told you to eat :s I sometimes have breakfast, then most days completely skip dinner, then have a meal for tea (and sometimes thats just cereal). If i have any money through the day i will have a packet of crisps or a chocolate bar. i drink plenty of fluids.. but tbh i dont eat a heck of a lot. No matter how little you eat baby takes from you, so if your not eating enough you will know about it when you start to feel constantly tired etc. Its not meant to be good for you to eat till your bloated and stretched, and its certainly damn uncomfortable. 

My dad used to harp on about my weight till i told to F off lol. in a nice way of course. He knows that i already know i have a weight problem and dont need him reminding me every time we talk. 

:D wow those are some special days for a wedding and a baby, hope baby comes on time hun!


ilovehim91810: Yeah i am glad for the system the uk has, i dont agree with so many people in other countries not being entitles to help if they are out of work. Sounds like good jobs to have hun, my husband didnt gain anything from school either.. he spent his time messing around. I have some quite good grades and am qualified to work in a school as a teaching assistant. but being seths main carer and now pregnant with this one its not going to happen. When Ethan is old enough i hope to get back into work, as much as i love being a full time mum i'd like to add to the income coming into the house. 

his ex reminds me of my ex's ex. she didnt want the kids but wouldnt let him have them full time as it would mean her loosing out on money. If you were in the uk, and you had them all the time.. shed be entitled to nothing. And if she did claim for it then she could get arrested for it. Over here its whoever is the children's main carer (i.e has them the most) that get the benefits and child support. Sounds to me like she deserves none of it. 

kalyrra: that is good news that your OB is not worried about the swelling. I would have thought she would take that into consideration though when weighing you. retained water can add a lot of weight! What was your gain if you dont mind me asking. I think i will be weighed tomorrow and im certainly not looking forward to it! hehe at least you just have one babies worth to loose :D I gained more weight after my first... so i have 2 babies worth and a food babies worth to loose. All in All i want to loose just over 4 stone from what i am now..so add onto that whatever i gain throughout the rest of this pregnant.. im not looking forward to it lol. I am aiming to weigh 14stone, and then i will be happy. I dont want to be super skinny but back to a size 14 with no love handles hehe :haha:


----------



## kalyrra

sethsmummy said:


> kalyrra: that is good news that your OB is not worried about the swelling. I would have thought she would take that into consideration though when weighing you. retained water can add a lot of weight! What was your gain if you dont mind me asking. I think i will be weighed tomorrow and im certainly not looking forward to it! hehe at least you just have one babies worth to loose :D I gained more weight after my first... so i have 2 babies worth and a food babies worth to loose. All in All i want to loose just over 4 stone from what i am now..so add onto that whatever i gain throughout the rest of this pregnant.. im not looking forward to it lol. I am aiming to weigh 14stone, and then i will be happy. I dont want to be super skinny but back to a size 14 with no love handles hehe :haha:

I gained about 10 lbs in the 4 weeks between appointments according to their scales. At least half of that was probably fluid retention... and I left my shoes on this time. lol But total, since I got pregnant, I have now gained 40-45 lbs! I was hoping to stay in the recommended 25-35. And I still have around 8 weeks left, which include the holidays! I'm doomed! lol :dohh:


----------



## CottlestonPie

I put on around 56lb (4 stone) with DS. I got told off by my skinny midwife CONSTANTLY but what you have to remember is that it's only temporary! Half of that was baby, fluid and horrendous amounts of water retention and went soon after birth. The rest I worried about after DS was settling into a routine. No point worrying about it before that as long as you're taking care of yourself. 

On a personal note I'm terrified about how much I'll put on this time with twins!!


----------



## sethsmummy

kalyrra: I wouldnt have thought that was that bad at your stage in pregnancy especially with the water retention AND the fact you kept your shoes on! just think thought hun only 8 weeks left so you shouldnt put on a hell of a lot more i wouldnt have thought. With my first i put on around about 35lbs, no idea what im gonna put on this time. 

CottlestonPie: i agree hun, no point worrying to much whilst we are pregnant, as long as we get a little excercise and eat part healthily then we can worry about the rest once baby is here and sorted. :D im sure (may be wrong) but your allowed double the weight gain with twins.. so from recommended 35 yours will be 70?? i think xx


----------



## Firefly83

Sadly with twins the weight gain does not get to double. But I am just going by stuff I've read online. I actually have zero experience personally. I have always wanted twins :)


----------



## sethsmummy

Firefly83 said:


> Sadly with twins the weight gain does not get to double. But I am just going by stuff I've read online. I actually have zero experience personally. I have always wanted twins :)

pooh thats a shame lol. i would have thought with two babies growing in there, especially if you go all the way to full term that it would add double the weight. x


----------



## Firefly83

sethsmummy said:


> Firefly83 said:
> 
> 
> Sadly with twins the weight gain does not get to double. But I am just going by stuff I've read online. I actually have zero experience personally. I have always wanted twins :)
> 
> pooh thats a shame lol. i would have thought with two babies growing in there, especially if you go all the way to full term that it would add double the weight. xClick to expand...

I know right! It just doesn't seem fair!


----------



## sethsmummy

omg WOOT :happydance: just realised my ticker has finally moved from papaya to an egg plant :D jeez 25 weeks has gone so fast! only 3 weeks and one day till my first growth scan :) x


----------



## Miwi

Hi everyone :) How are you all?

I'm praying I get signed off work tomorrow while I'm at the drs. Physically I feel fine but mentally I'm doing pants. I so hope she will give me time off till my maternity. Sigh.

Fingers crossed!! :)


----------



## Miwi

sethsmummy said:


> omg WOOT :happydance: just realised my ticker has finally moved from papaya to an egg plant :D jeez 25 weeks has gone so fast! only 3 weeks and one day till my first growth scan :) x

Yey! Haha. Isn't the time just flying! I can't believe I've not long till the 3rd trimester. :happydance:


----------



## sethsmummy

Miwi said:


> Hi everyone :) How are you all?
> 
> I'm praying I get signed off work tomorrow while I'm at the drs. Physically I feel fine but mentally I'm doing pants. I so hope she will give me time off till my maternity. Sigh.
> 
> Fingers crossed!! :)

hey hun im doing good today... i will keep myfingers crossed for you that she signs you off! it really sounds like you need it hun. some good R&R :D xxxxx


----------



## ilovehim91810

hey ladies,

how is everyone doing?! me im not so hot i havent been feeling good at all AGAIN:cry:
then on top of it all i see if my doctor has called in my zofran and she didnt "ugh" today i just got feed up with her!! i didnt really like her from the jump either:-/ so i called back today and ask for the doctor alot of my friends see.
He is a guy ive never had a guy as my OBgyn before?! anyone else seeing a MALE dr?!
so i see him the 14th but i made a appointment with the doctor who took care of me with my son and that i also seen before i got pregnant but the thing is that she is just so far away:wacko: now i found out my insurance covers a ride there and back but idk if i wanna go threw all of that and DH he can start coming with me at the end but right now is just not a good time for him to be taken off especially since christmas is around the corner BLAH i hate having one TRUCK and what really sucks is he drives around in a work truck all day anyway i mean i do get up sometimes and drive him but u know with DS and when the other kids are over its not as easy and that...well im gonna call it a night i can barely keep my eyes open dh just got off so night night or goodmorning lol good whatever it is wherever u are lol


----------



## sethsmummy

ilovehim91810 said:


> hey ladies,
> 
> how is everyone doing?! me im not so hot i havent been feeling good at all AGAIN:cry:
> then on top of it all i see if my doctor has called in my zofran and she didnt "ugh" today i just got feed up with her!! i didnt really like her from the jump either:-/ so i called back today and ask for the doctor alot of my friends see.
> He is a guy ive never had a guy as my OBgyn before?! anyone else seeing a MALE dr?!
> so i see him the 14th but i made a appointment with the doctor who took care of me with my son and that i also seen before i got pregnant but the thing is that she is just so far away:wacko: now i found out my insurance covers a ride there and back but idk if i wanna go threw all of that and DH he can start coming with me at the end but right now is just not a good time for him to be taken off especially since christmas is around the corner BLAH i hate having one TRUCK and what really sucks is he drives around in a work truck all day anyway i mean i do get up sometimes and drive him but u know with DS and when the other kids are over its not as easy and that...well im gonna call it a night i can barely keep my eyes open dh just got off so night night or goodmorning lol good whatever it is wherever u are lol

Good morning hun :) I am ok so far today but only been awake for an hour. I have a male consultant if thats what an Ob is?? today i see my midwife and im debating whether to ask about elective c-section or not. Sucks that your doc didnt get in your meds hun! Mine have done that before and its so annoying. Go with what you think is best for you and baby hun, if that means a travel across town then go for it.. i have to travel an hour to my hospital when i need to go there. Unfortunately thats the closest one to me where my consultant is so i get no choice in the matter lol. 

how old are all the kids hun? xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

sethsmummy said:


> kalyrra: im sure (may be wrong) but your allowed double the weight gain with twins.. so from recommended 35 yours will be 70?? i think xx

I wish hun lol
Doing a little bit of reading, apparently I should be aiming for a 25-42lb gain. That'll be a struggle for me I think considering how much I put on with my singleton pregnancy! Oh well, I can but try...


----------



## sethsmummy

CottlestonPie said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> kalyrra: im sure (may be wrong) but your allowed double the weight gain with twins.. so from recommended 35 yours will be 70?? i think xx
> 
> I wish hun lol
> Doing a little bit of reading, apparently I should be aiming for a 25-42lb gain. That'll be a struggle for me I think considering how much I put on with my singleton pregnancy! Oh well, I can but try...Click to expand...

:o seriously thats all your supposed to put on :S thats not much more than a singleton! rediculous if you ask me to say each baby could be at least 7lb by the time you hit term thats 14lb.. plus 2 placenta, 2 amnio sacs, even more blood :dohh::dohh: they expect you not to eat or something... 

I'm guessing today i will have put on aroudn 14lb. going to speak to midwife today about an elective c-section and see what she says. x


----------



## kalyrra

Well, another girl I work with is also pregnant, she is about 4 weeks ahead of me... today was her last day, and she's off for maternity leave! I am so jealous! lol We both work the same sort of job. We sit at a large desk in an office chair for 12 hrs of shift, and can only leave the desk for bathroom breaks and to grab our lunches from the fridge and/or heat it up. We eat at our desks. 

So... 12 hrs of sitting in a chair is NOT good for the swelling of your hands and feet! She managed to get her OB to sign her off work early, and it gets put under short term disability leave so as not to waste the 6 weeks of maternity leave we're limited to. Since I share the same OB as her, I think I'm going to see if she'll do the same thing for me!! I'll try to hold off until after the Christmas holidays are over, and try to reach about 36 weeks along, but then I'm gunning for it! :haha: By the time I went to bed yesterday, my feet and ankles were so swollen that I couldn't really feel them anymore, and none of my shoes or slippers fit! I'm wearing my husband's! :dohh:


sethsmummy - an OB is an obstetrician... a doctor who specializes in pregnancy/childbirth... prenatal and postnatal care. 

cottlestonpie - twins, how exciting! Don't worry about how much weight you should or shouldn't gain.... if you eat healthy, your body will do what it needs to. 
I'd have to read up on them, but I was under the impression that delivery for twins averages around 36-37 weeks instead of the usual 40 for a singleton, and usually closer to 5.5 lbs each instead of a singleton 7 lbs. Still, I can't imagine how crowded it is! Kudos to you, I'm having a hard time handling one! :rofl:

Miwi - hoping your Dr signs you off work!! Fingers crossed! :hugs:


----------



## sethsmummy

hell that doesnt sound good hun! Your work should have something in place to help prevent you from having to sit for long periods of time... I hope the ob signs you off when you want hun! 

ah yeah we call them a consultant :) 


hehe damn i need to look up twins .. heeh id have been buggered if id had them with all the things iv thought!


MIWI: how did you get on hun have you been to the doctors yet? xxxx


----------



## Miwi

sethsmummy said:


> hell that doesnt sound good hun! Your work should have something in place to help prevent you from having to sit for long periods of time... I hope the ob signs you off when you want hun!
> 
> ah yeah we call them a consultant :)
> 
> 
> hehe damn i need to look up twins .. heeh id have been buggered if id had them with all the things iv thought!
> 
> 
> MIWI: how did you get on hun have you been to the doctors yet? xxxx

Aw Hun thanks for remembering! I got on great, she signed me off for 6 weeks, no questions asked! :thumbup: I can't tell you how much I needed this!! 
Now just waiting for HR to get in touch with me about my maternity dates as I was taking holiday before maternity and apparently I can't go from sick to holiday. But as long as I'm still employed on Jan 7th I should qualify for my maternity benefits, and technically I'll be off sick till about the 10th :) Phew!


----------



## sethsmummy

:happydance::happydance: good to hear hun, i hope work dont start to get funny with you! 

I am just back from the midwife... AND she said she cant see there being a problem with me being approved for an elective section!! I need to get to go ahead from my consultant (who i see on the 20th dec) and my anesthetist ( who i see on the 11th dec).. but she knows it has been done under my circumstances so i am one very happy lady

also i am measuring 2 weeks ahead on fundal height, my pulse is still up 128bpm going down to 104bpm while i was there. My BP is slowly starting to creep up too. And i have put on a grand total of 4kg (i think that is around 8lbs???)

xxxx


----------



## Miwi

I hope they don't either! But I'm out of there now so it should be easier to deal with if they do! Screw em ;) haha.

Ah I'm glad you get an elective section. Sounds like that's definately the best choice for you! Your midwife weighs you? I'd run out screaming if mine tried to, I've gained loads more than your lil half a stone ;) Good for you! I'm happy for you :)


----------



## sethsmummy

Are you going back to the job once baby is here? or are you being a full time mummy. 

its not decided yet if i can have it hun. Its only my consultant and anesthetist who can say a definite yes or no. but midwife said she cant see it being a problem :) Im most happy about having a definite date if i do get it... because then there is no stress or worry about getting to the hospital in time etc

I actually weighed myself.. haha got to the end of the appointment and i asked if i could be weighed. I was sure my scales were out so wanted to double check. I will ask to be weighed again at my consultant appointment as their scales are digital and more accurate :) 

xxx


----------



## Miwi

sethsmummy said:


> Are you going back to the job once baby is here? or are you being a full time mummy.
> 
> its not decided yet if i can have it hun. Its only my consultant and anesthetist who can say a definite yes or no. but midwife said she cant see it being a problem :) Im most happy about having a definite date if i do get it... because then there is no stress or worry about getting to the hospital in time etc
> 
> I actually weighed myself.. haha got to the end of the appointment and i asked if i could be weighed. I was sure my scales were out so wanted to double check. I will ask to be weighed again at my consultant appointment as their scales are digital and more accurate :)
> 
> xxx

No, I'm not going back! We could make ends meet on OHs salary, but I'm going to apply for tax credits and from what the online calculator says we would get nearly the same amount as I earn :wacko: Working for a charity isn't very well paid lol. So that could be me officially finished with work for a long time :) Though I'm keeping my options open and not telling work for a long while yet! 

Ah sorry, I must have misread! I completely agree that having the date of a c-section would be a massive relief. Im not good with the unknown. But I have to be honest, I'm scared of surgery. Think I'd rather suffer through labour if I was able to, but that's just me and basically all the mums I know ave chosen to have a csection - they all think I'm mad!! Lol. Maybe Im just naive  

I'm so scared of the scales now I'm pregnant. I think it's because I'm scared of the number bringing me down. I know I'm heavier now than ive ever been. I'm glad I'm off work now though, I'll have more energy to cook proper meals and go walking. In theory ;) xxxx


----------



## sethsmummy

aww its great being a full time mummy :D means you dont miss anything :D 

yeah thats not the main reason i want one though.. ill post a link from what i posted this morning which gives my reasoning... lol saves typing it all out again. Recovering emotionally and physically from a section will be much faster than what i went through last time. 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...1511477-elective-c-section-scotland-dgri.html

to be honest i dont like seeing what iv put on.. but i want to keep an eye on what im putting on. i am also heavier than i have ever been hun, i have never ever been this big before and i sure dont like it. i must admitt though iv been quite pleased with myself... over half way there and only 8lb on :D way better than i did with my first xx

hehe its a good idea but its bloody cold for walking just now.


----------



## Miwi

sethsmummy said:


> aww its great being a full time mummy :D means you dont miss anything :D
> 
> yeah thats not the main reason i want one though.. ill post a link from what i posted this morning which gives my reasoning... lol saves typing it all out again. Recovering emotionally and physically from a section will be much faster than what i went through last time.
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...1511477-elective-c-section-scotland-dgri.html
> 
> to be honest i dont like seeing what iv put on.. but i want to keep an eye on what im putting on. i am also heavier than i have ever been hun, i have never ever been this big before and i sure dont like it. i must admitt though iv been quite pleased with myself... over half way there and only 8lb on :D way better than i did with my first xx
> 
> hehe its a good idea but its bloody cold for walking just now.

I think you're doing brilliantly! I honestly don't know how you've done it. I feel like my gain is coming in waves, I don't gain for ages then I put it on really suddenly, then nothing for a few more weeks! Odd.

Ah Hun I remember you saying you have quite a tramatic time with your first. Honestly, I think your OB would be silly to deny you an elective! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you! What happened to you with your first was horrific, no woman should have to go through anything like that!

I honestly cant wait to be a stay at home mum, I've never really wanted to be anything else. I've never wanted a career, I just want to be a mummy! :flower: So far I've loved being pregnant with the exception of work, now that's out of the way I'm hoping to really enjoy my LO. :)

Are you having a flu jab? Have you had it yet if you are?!


----------



## sethsmummy

thanks hun i was really expecting over a stone! Iv ate nothing but crap the last few weeks :S its amazing iv only put on 8lb. 

thanks hun i have my fingers crossed too, but aparently this anesthetist i am seeing has done it before so im hoping and have everything crossed. I dont want to add to the problems i already have. 

awww you will hun :D It can get a little boring near the end so try leave a few little bits to do in the last weeks and you'll do great. 

I had my flu jab a few weeks ago hun :) I am booked for my whooping cough jab now on the 22nd december! 

are you getting yours done? xx


----------



## ilovehim91810

hey ladies,

sorri i havent been by in a few to write ive just been busy cleaning and ive just been so tired lately its like alls ive been doing is sleeping sleeping and sleeping more!! everything is just getting to be alittle to much lately:cry:.

my ds has been acting like a little monster and my mom thinks that she can just keep buying him stuff every single day,its really making me mad because its like christmas is right around the corner and last year i had to get rid of so much of his toys from him not taken care of them & his friends breaking them ugh!.

it just makes me so mad that you know we have all these nice toys at our house and at my mothers house and when his friends come over who are actually older then he is by a 1yr-3yrs they are the ones who freaking F's everything UP and then when i tell their mothers or father about it they act like oh you just can go get more:wacko:

then dh ex is really driving me nuts!! we always have the kids they are 11 9 8 7 and 5 then plus my ds is 5 and then we got this baby on the way,i keep telling her i cant keep running back & forth every single day to pick them up then drop them off she just needs to let them come live with us and that just be the end of it.

you know we have even offer her a couple bucks a month to still help her out but its costing us more money in gas and clothes and stuff because everything we buy them she never wants to give back then all the gas cause we make take them to school every single morning pick them up take them everywhere plus when she needs to go to the store we akways are taken her lol i know crazy right??!!?: i guess we are just really good people

well i got to lay down its been a bad morning and im so tired right now plus ms is kicking my butt today and so are my moood swings because i cant stop crying about everything eeekkkkk!!!! hope everyone is well<3:hugs:


----------



## DodgerLove

Hello lovely ladies!

Sorry I haven't been active as much, I've had some stuff to deal with & my bf was off work 2 days (he hates it when Im glued to my phone lol) ..I've already had my echo & EKG done so the Dr should have my results by the time I go in on the 6th, hopefully my little heart is ok. Well my hormones have been acting up lately, 2 days ago I blew up on my bf for no reason & again at some lady at my pharmacy for not having my stuff ready. But other than that Im a-ok! Lol ohhh & lately I've been feeling my little monkey kick at random times but he stops once I put my hand over him though lol it feels quite amazing! :cloud9:


Hope ypu're all doing wonderful with your little ones! :)


----------



## sethsmummy

hehe sounds like you ladies have the hormones out :haha: Dont worry though it does get better! well a bit lol

ilovehim have you told your mum how you feel about her buying ds toys all the time even when hes naughty? If you dont like it being done just put your foot down hun, or make her give you the toys and tell her you will give them to him when he deserves them?

I have the same problem with the toys situation..... my sisters kids break my little ones toys all the time. They snapped his JCB in half, they ripped a hold in his trampoline after him only having it 1 week, my nephew broke his ride on electric motorbike (smashed the front light, ripped the box off the back and snapped the cable for the siren light) and the worst one... my partners mother had been up and gave him a thomas the tank engine train set as a birthday present (she gave him it very early) and low and behold the day after... my bloody nephew brakes that too! So whenever they come over all of Seth's toys are put away in his room and the door is shut. They are not allowed in the bedroom as they just trash the entire place and theres no way im letting them do that anymore.. and especially after christmas when all his new toys are in there. 


What would happen if you refused to buy your ex's kids any toiletries etc and told their mother that she had to do it out of the money she received for them (which is what shes supposed to do!) and as for clothes... do what i used to do with my ex's kids. Whatever clothes they had on when they arrived, were taken off of them and washed.. they were put in clean clothes... but when they went back home they were made to change back into whatever they had turned up in. That way we always kept their nice clothes as their mother never ever sent them back in them!!


Dodgerlover: I hope the results of your echo and EKG come back good hun :D awww its magic when you start feeling them.. my little bean still stops now as soon as i put my hand on my tummy... i have to sit there for aaaages if i want to feel him kick. Although the strength he kicks now it hurts sometimes lol so dont need the extra thing of my hand being there to give him more insentive :haha:


----------



## ilovehim91810

dodger-i'll be praying that your little heart is ok as well! wouldnt want nothing bad to happen to ya:wacko: so i really hope that all goes well:hugs:.
aww isnt it the best thing in the world?! feeling ur baby kick i can not wait until i can feel my little bean kicking away hehe:dance:!! oh and i cant wait to get my big pregger belly either hehe tomorrow i'll finally be 9weeks tomorrow and i cant wait i go to the doctors on tuesday the 4th yay this will be my first time seeing a new doctor because im trying to find a new one and i was thinkin bout telling him that i havent seen a doctor yet at all because i really wanna go for another scan to make sure my baby is catching up because last scan he was alittle behind but i had that happen when i was pregnant with my son so fingers cross

seth- ive tried talken to my mom and she just doesn't listen! ive even told her that if she didnt stop all her BS that she needed to stay away from me and my family and that stop her for alittle while plus WOKE her up!!.
she was nice for about a week and went str8 back to her old ways i mean u should hear how she talks to me its SAD it really is,you know she never use to be like this until she got sick and now i just dont know who she even is anymore :cry: i hate it she so mean she puts me down all the time i cant stand her anymore and she even turn my dad into a monster too:cry:


----------



## sethsmummy

oh no hun sending you big hugs hun. I feel for you i really do! 


Hmmmm realbeauty86, cottleston, ChezTunes, destynibaby, Sparklegirl, Cherrybump, .... you ladies all ok? not seen much from you girls lately. Hope you are all doing ok!!

I've had a real emotional day and spent a lot of time crying.. think an early night and a good sleep is in order! Only 19 days till my first growth scan! and 10 days till i see the anesthetist and discuss a c-section! xxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Hi hun I'm doing Ok thanks! The hormones have well and truly hit me and like you I've been over emotional and wanted to just sleep. 

The fear has kinda set in too. All these people who have told me I'm high risk because of my weight are now saying I'm high risk because of twins so I'm freaking out over being superhigh risk :dohh: which is making me panic about the babies. I've not bought a new battery for my Doppler because I think I'll just scare myself at this point. 

Still... Consultants appointment on Christmas eve and scan on 29th December. Not long to wait!


How often will you get growth scans now hun?


----------



## sethsmummy

CottlestonPie said:


> Hi hun I'm doing Ok thanks! The hormones have well and truly hit me and like you I've been over emotional and wanted to just sleep.
> 
> The fear has kinda set in too. All these people who have told me I'm high risk because of my weight are now saying I'm high risk because of twins so I'm freaking out over being superhigh risk :dohh: which is making me panic about the babies. I've not bought a new battery for my Doppler because I think I'll just scare myself at this point.
> 
> Still... Consultants appointment on Christmas eve and scan on 29th December. Not long to wait!
> 
> 
> How often will you get growth scans now hun?

aww huni try not to worry too much. Plenty of bigger ladies manage to carry twins just fine :D yeah i would imagine its hard to find both heart beats too hun so you would probably scare yourself more than reasuring yourself they are ok. aww not long to go :D i hope your consultant is really nice :)

i get growth scans at 28,32 and 36 along with a shed load of appointments in between! I think i have double the normal amount of appointments coming my way lol. 

on the 11th i have my GTT and anesthesia appointment, 20th is growth scan plus antenatal appointment and then midwife appointment and whooping cough jag all in the same day. Then if it goes the same as this last one went midwife will want to see me in another 3 weeks so see her at 31, then another scan and consultant 32 weeks, midwife at 34 weeks, scan and consultant at 36 weeks.. and so on so forth. Im trying to push for an elective Section now so who knows what the later days will hold for me... and i am really hoping i pass my GTT as i could do without the extra appointments for that too! xxx


----------



## realbeauty86

Hi... ladies!! I too have been super tired, that's why I haven't been on in a little while. I'll try not to neglect everyone lol. I have been super hormonal and getting into it with everyone in my house, then when im alone looking at a baby story or whatever... im crying lol. Its really funny to me, some of the changes I'm going through. Lately it's been smelling EVERYTHING, I smell everything and some times I love it cuz ppl are amazed, dont ask me why but its also terrible because the bad comes with that.

Anyhoo. On a different note I can feel the baby moving more, its not big harden moves but I can feel the popcorn movements or flutters, whatever u wanna call them but its kinda cool. I wish I could feel with my hand on my stomach but ofcourse im not so little so Idk if I will.... 

I hope everyone's doing great and healthy.


----------



## sethsmummy

realbeauty86 said:


> Hi... ladies!! I too have been super tired, that's why I haven't been on in a little while. I'll try not to neglect everyone lol. I have been super hormonal and getting into it with everyone in my house, then when im alone looking at a baby story or whatever... im crying lol. Its really funny to me, some of the changes I'm going through. Lately it's been smelling EVERYTHING, I smell everything and some times I love it cuz ppl are amazed, dont ask me why but its also terrible because the bad comes with that.
> 
> Anyhoo. On a different note I can feel the baby moving more, its not big harden moves but I can feel the popcorn movements or flutters, whatever u wanna call them but its kinda cool. I wish I could feel with my hand on my stomach but ofcourse im not so little so Idk if I will....
> 
> I hope everyone's doing great and healthy.

:hi: HEY huni :D 

oh dear it seems like the lot of us have the old emotions and hormones running at "highly strung" at the moment lol. Here's hoping it gets better instead of worse! IS ok hun i ended up curled up in a ball twice yesterday crying lol The smell thing is awfull.. i dont tend to smell the nice things.. i just smell the awful things quickly lol 

:D awww it wont be long before you can feel bubs properly hun :D im a uk 26 (us 24) and I can feel baby from outside. not very often though.. just depends if i catch him or not lol. he normally moves as soon as i put my hand on. And i am 100% when we are all further on then we shall all feel baby booting us from the outside lol I did with my first so i expect it again with this one :) 
xxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Wow sethsmummy that's a lot of appointments! Hope you live nearby or that'll end up costing a fair penny! Worth it for the extra reassurance though I guess. I have my first consultant appointment on Christmas eve but I don't know how often I'll be going back there. Scan every four weeks though and then the usual midwife stuff... Luckily midwife is walking distance. Technically the hospital is too... It's a 40 minute walk so I guess it's doable when I get to the scans where I don't need a full bladder!

Realbeauty, hopefully it won't be long until you're feeling full on movements! I think I was about 20-22 weeks when I got my first hefty kick so fingers crossed. 

Think I felt one of the twins last night. I guess with it being 2nd pregnancy and multiples that it's happened so soon... But I was lying on my side when I woke up and I guess they were both on the right of my tummy so when I rolled onto my back one of them moved to get more room! So weird... I actually felt the rolling movement from the outside! Haven't felt it this morning though so it'll be a while before regular movements I think.


----------



## sethsmummy

well the midwife appointments are close (20 minute walk) but the hospital ones i have to get the bus (either 30 minute journey/50minute journey depending on which route the bus takes) and costs us £15 each time we need to go as my partner comes to them all with me. So its going to cost a pretty penny or two. Hopefully they will tell you at your appointment how often they will be seeing you.. i would have thought with twins it will be quite frequent, maybe after every scan like i will have?? 

sod that hun, lol walking 40 mins once your further on would be hell lol 

Awww i felt this little peanut at 11 weeks. really surprised me! With you having two in there it wouldnt surprise me if your movements picked up pretty quickly. Soon you'll feel them both fighting for space lol :D Must be so weird when there is more than one in there beating you up from the inside lol :haha:


----------



## Miwi

Morning ladies! I haven't forgotten about you all, I'm just adjusting to my new life on maternity leave lol. Gradually feeling more relaxed and sleeping a bit better :)

I've decided to start a new healthy eating regime, in an effort to curb my weigh gain. I'm not going to go hungry, but just increase my fruit and veg. I feel really uncomfortable and unhealthy lately . . . My back is starting to kill.

On the plus side we should have most of LOs room sorted by the end of the week! Yey!! 

How are you all? I hope everyone is well :)


----------



## sethsmummy

:d hey Miwi :D ooo mat leave :D hehe im glad you are getting some more R&R hun :)

ooo i'v started that too... iv got 12 lb i can still put on but id rather not lol. 


oooo can we see pics once you have it finished? xxx

I'm doing good so far today :D but then again its not even 10am yet so theres a whole day ahead of me x


----------



## CottlestonPie

Haha yeah I'll tell myself I'll do the walk for exercise but the bus also stops right outside my house. I know which I'd prefer!!

Can't wait to feel these two kickboxing in there! Toby was breech last time so I missed a lot of the rib kicking thankfully. I'm quite crampy this morning on the side I felt movement... Im trying to work out if it's because of the wriggling last night or if it's just gas cramps :haha:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Ooh miwi... Maternity leave already, lucky you! Glad you're feeling a bit more relaxed.


----------



## sethsmummy

hehe it may be a mix of both with some stretching pains hun. Your going to get bigger a bit faster with there being two in there xxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Yeah... Um. It was poo pains :blush: :haha:


----------



## Miwi

sethsmummy said:


> :d hey Miwi :D ooo mat leave :D hehe im glad you are getting some more R&R hun :)
> 
> ooo i'v started that too... iv got 12 lb i can still put on but id rather not lol.
> 
> 
> oooo can we see pics once you have it finished? xxx
> 
> I'm doing good so far today :D but then again its not even 10am yet so theres a whole day ahead of me x

Thanks :) I'm so glad I'm at home! Yes of course I'll post pics :thumbup: I'm so excited to get her room done! It's our box room so we'll not have too much stuff to show but i think it'll still look lovely.

Need to persuade OH to take a trip to ikea for storage baskets and two shelves, might need another picture for a spare wall, but other than that we're pretty much good to go :) Am I the only one who has just bought a sleep bag instead of bedding? It's all just so expensive!!

Glad you're doing good so far ;) Sundays are lovely! Xx


----------



## Miwi

CottlestonPie said:


> Ooh miwi... Maternity leave already, lucky you! Glad you're feeling a bit more relaxed.

Yea, I couldn't cope with work anymore. Lol. Bes decision I could have mad for my health was going off. Am technically on the sick till Jan 10th and then I'm on my maternity. But it doesn't really matter as I'm not going back ;)


----------



## sethsmummy

CottlestonPie said:


> Yeah... Um. It was poo pains :blush: :haha:

 :haha::haha: oh man that made me giggle. i get that all the time too lol

MiWi il be getting bedding, blankets. if i have another small baby then it wont fit in a sleeping bag. Cant wait to see a picture :D

:S I'v just gave myself an electric shock! from a bloody cheese toastie machine :S Waiting to see if bubs is going to move and let me know he is ok. Was only a small shock but hoping (there we go as i speak lol) he is ok x


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Had some cramping and tightening last night freaked me out really bad but my peanut is chugggin away like a train so I suppose it was a fluke thing.


----------



## sethsmummy

USAF_WIFE said:


> Had some cramping and tightening last night freaked me out really bad but my peanut is chugggin away like a train so I suppose it was a fluke thing.

oh no im glad you are ok this morning hun. if you were a little further along i would have said braxton hicks but i think they are normally from 17 week onwards xx


----------



## kraftykoala

I had a gender scan this morning which confirmed baby is a girl :D 

It also looks like the placenta is well out of the way this time which is good, don't want a repeat of my last elective section where they hadn't noticed Leo's placenta had fused to the scar from my emergency section and they cut right into it. 

Im hoping to try for a natural delivery this time fingers crossed.


----------



## sethsmummy

:happydance: congrats hun! and good news about the placenta too!

I cant believe they didnt check where placenta was before the section :S 

looks like we are going for opposites lol you want natural and i want section :haha:


----------



## Miwi

Sethsmummy- Ah I never even thought about the weight factor with sleeping bags . . . I'll have to check the weight on mine! I do have some blankets though so I might be ok. I'm glad your LO was ok after your shock, that's scary. Stupid machine ;)

Krafty- That sounds awful! I hope you can have a natural birth this time :)


----------



## sethsmummy

yeah i think the smallest sleep bag i have seen is from 8lb up. if there is any way they can slip down into them then its quite dangerous. so i will be swaddling Ethan for the first week or 2 then just lay blankets over him depending on how cold it is. Plus i will get a few thick sleepsuits for bed time so if its real cold he can have one of those on and a blanket. You have to watch what Tog sleepbag you buy too x

ty hun hes wriggled about a few times so think he is ok in there :) xx


----------



## Miwi

sethsmummy said:


> yeah i think the smallest sleep bag i have seen is from 8lb up. if there is any way they can slip down into them then its quite dangerous. so i will be swaddling Ethan for the first week or 2 then just lay blankets over him depending on how cold it is. Plus i will get a few thick sleepsuits for bed time so if its real cold he can have one of those on and a blanket. You have to watch what Tog sleepbag you buy too x
> 
> ty hun hes wriggled about a few times so think he is ok in there :) xx

Thanks for the info Hun, seems there's so much to learn! :wacko: I had looked up temperature charts to see what LO should wear under the bag depending on the temp etc, but never looked at weight! I do have some thick sleep suits too, so Im pretty sure I could do the same - though I've never swaddled anything in my life :haha:

Oh I'm sure he's just fine. He was probably just like, what was THAT?! Lol. I think I startle my LO sometimes, but I have a feeling she's going to be grumpy / high maintence (just like her preggo mum lol).

Going to get her cot matress and hopefully the mattress for her cradle today! Then OH is putting up her cot and changing table, I'm so excited!! Then no more buying her things till the new year :cry: Hehe.


----------



## ChezTunes

sethsmummy said:


> Hmmmm realbeauty86, cottleston, ChezTunes, destynibaby, Sparklegirl, Cherrybump, .... you ladies all ok? not seen much from you girls lately. Hope you are all doing ok!!

Sorry, I've been MIA lately... I've been flicking through this thread but I just can't keep up. :dohh: I'm doing ok, thanks! :flower:

I think I might go for the elective Csection I've been offered too. It just makes more sense to me. I'm still scared though... :shrug: Even though my first went perfectly! Because I'm bigger this time, I'm scared of my stitch rupturing or getting infected. I'm not looking forward to spending 3 nights away from OH and DD... :cry: Other than that, I'm ok about the whole thing. My last one couldn't have gone any better, imo.

The reason I think I'll go for it is because my consultant said I won't be induced (too risky for me to labour long, which is _usually _the case with being induced) which worries me how much overdue I could go :wacko: Then I don't want to go through labour with the risk of rupture and end up having an emergency Csec instead! :nope: So I think this is the safer, calmer route to take. If I do take it, it will only be 4 days before my due date (7th March, due 11th) and DD was exactly a week before hers and weighed a healthy 7lbs 12oz.

One thing my consulatant made me promise (which bothered me at the time) is to not put on ANY weight! :wacko: I was baffled. I am 26w today and haven't gained any according to my home scales!! :happydance: I do expect to put some on, especially in 3rd Tri but I don't plan on gaining anymore than a stone (I'll be happy with anything under) and I figured she'd just have to deal with it if I do. :thumbup:


----------



## sethsmummy

MIWI: your welcome hun, there are so many choices on how to wrap them up its unbelievable. swaddling is really really easy but not everybody likes doing it as it means baby cant move.. but for the first week or so its ideal as they feel safe that way. you basically just lie then on a blanket/shawl so that it lies on their neck line, then tuck on arm down and wrap that side of the blanket over nice and snug, then the other arm goes on top of that.. then wrap the other side :) my little guy loved it with being so small. I'll stick some pics on the bottom of this post for you to see hun :) 

well he has been kicking away like a trooper so ill probably get a few good kicks in the foof as revenge lol. Awww im sure she wont be grumpy, not at least till teething kicks in lol. 

awww its brilliant when everything starts coming together. My crib is all sorted mattress and all its even got bedding on it... but the cot needs a mattress but tbh im not too worried about that at the moment as he will be in the crib for a while. Its a lot bigger than i expected a swinging crib to be! I think its actually bigger than a moses basket. 



Chez: hehe yeah we have a lot of new ladies :) I am glad you are doing good :D and also glad you have decided on your elective :) It's nice to know in advance what is going to be happening. Could you not get out earlier than the 3 nights? i have been reading that you can discharge at 24 hours as long as your up and about and feeling ok. 
how bad is the pain afterwards? I am hoping to get an elective have to speak to anesthetist on the 11th and my consultant on the 20th but i dont know if they will let me or not. 
thats a really good weight for being a little bit early :D do you get growth scans this time round hun to see what weight baby is? 
I cant believe they made you promise to not put any weight on thats absolutely ridiculous! my weight has never been mentioned at all yet. I had to ask the midwife to weigh myself the other day lol as my home scales are way out! I have put on a total of 8lb out of the recommended 1 stone 1lb. so I think at almost 26 weeks im doing ok :) this point last time id gained a good stone and a half. They cant expect a pregnant woman to not gain any weight at all! unless you starve yourself which is not good for the baby. 

Plus in some places they do c-sections on all ladies over a certain weight so i am sure she will "cope" just fine

The thing im looking forward to the most with a section (if i get it) is a) knowing when im going in.. and b) knowing that someone is in control and im not going to loose my bonding time with baby. I will get to see him once he is born and i will be able to have a cuddle :) I dont want the same issues i had last time with bonding with seth... i dont think i could cope with that againxx


----------



## ilovehim91810

hey ladies,

so yesterday im happy to say that i made it to 9weeks!! i really cant believe im almost out of the 1st tri:YAY:!!!
i go see this new doctor tomorrow because im not to happy with the doctor im seeing now.
so that means of course im looking for a new one! so far ive actually have changed her because their are a few other doctors that work in the same office as her!! so im checking them out too but really hoping that the one i see on the 14th will be the winner because the office is nice & close,plus the work out of the hospital that i want to deliver at.
Then i see the doctor that was my first ever OBGYN that took care of my 1st pregnancy,had also took care of my sister with her 1st pregnancy and is now actually taken care of my sister with her 2nd pregnancy lol as she is due in April i believe?!
I really wish me and my sister talk it would be so great to be able to have a double baby shower & be close.
However her or my mother don't even know im pregnant yet and I really can't wait until i can say something! I just don't think now is the time,I really don't?!?!
But back to the doctors...I actually made the appointment with the doctor tomorrow because im hoping to try and get a scan out of him you know to just make sure that everything is going good with my baby because the last scan i had the teach with a B**** and even know my doctor office told me all was well with the u/s it's just isnt the same as me myself seeing the baby on the screen,not only that but baby was measuring behind so I just want to be sure my little bean is catching up ya know?!
but more then likey i'll go with one of the doctors at the office that is close or i will just go back to seeing the doctor that took care of my first pregnancy and i know some of you are probably asking well WHY not just see her from the jump,well as far as that goes her office has moved and right now me & DH only have one vechicle and plus you know with my mom and dad not knowing it's not like i can ask them for rides.
I'd really like to see her thou but there is only one bad thing about her and i just know the first thing she is going to say to me is about my WEIGHT! which i really don't feel like hearing at ALLLLLLL and im hoping that this new obgyn won't be saying nothing to be as the midwife i didnt care for to much the only good thing about her was she didnt,she never said nething to me about how fat i was lol i swear thats what i know they feel like saying to us but what's crazy is half the midwifes arent skinny them darns selfs you know tell us are weights not healthy,i feel like telling them well your not pregnant and your about as fat or fatter then i am??!?!?!? you know,you need to lose weight first! well im sorry ladies I HEAR MY DS just woke up so got to go tend to him i'll read up some more later hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## kalyrra

Hey ladies, just checking in! :flower: Wow, so many posts to catch up on! Glad everyone is doing pretty well! 

I have so much to get ready for my little guy! Going by my due date, I only have around 7 weeks to go! :dohh: However.. the girl at work who just got off on short term disability early (she was due around Christmas) had her baby yesterday!! Yikes! They always say to expect your first one to be _late_, so I never really thought that I could possibly end up being that early. In that case, I could be holding my boy in 4 weeks! Surreal... 

I'm definitely starting to feel the pressure to be ready! But I'm really looking forward to it as well... I LOVE being pregnant, but I am so ready for this part to be over. The swelling, carpal tunnel, and other fun stuff... I'm over it. But I'm going to miss having him inside me, miss feeling him move and knowing that he's safe inside me. 

So far, my weight is holding steady. I'm trying to eat healthy, so hard with all the holiday food. I spent Saturday at my mom's with the other ladies in my family making Christmas cookies. I've already eaten about 6 of them. :blush:

A lot of people experience a little weight loss in the last few weeks of pregnancy, I hope I do too! :haha:


----------



## sethsmummy

ilovehim congratulations on week 9 hun :) only 5 weeks left in first tri :thumbup:

dont worry about baby measuring behind hun... most babies do measure behind in early scans.. your little bean will have caught up by the 12 week scan or they may put your dates bk. The 12 week scan is the most accurate for dating :)

I wish you all the luck in getting the doctor you want. So far i am quite lucky and I love my midwife.. she is brilliant. I meet my anesthetist on the 11th and am hoping that he is nice.. the midwife says that he is but we shall see :) 

are you waiting till 12 weeks to announce your pregnancy? I was going to but told a few people at around 8 weeks and then others ended up finding out so announced to all at 11 weeks. 

KALYRRA: oh my gosh you are nearly at the end! I cant wait to be at that point. What do you have left to get ready? Most babies come within 14 days either side of the due date... its just unfortunate that its mostly after the due date lol. Im hoping if i dont get my section that this one will decide to come before his due date :) 

ooo go you on keeping your weight steady! I'm sure a few cookies wont do any harm :D hehe im not looking forward to all the food over christmas.. im trying to be real careful how much junk i eat lol (she says whilst having a sticky toffee pudding in the fridge for pudding tonight).

oooo i didnt know some lost weight at the end.. i know your bump drops.. or it did with my first.. but i certainly never lost any weight lol. xx


----------



## kalyrra

sethsmummy said:


> KALYRRA: oh my gosh you are nearly at the end! I cant wait to be at that point. What do you have left to get ready? Most babies come within 14 days either side of the due date... its just unfortunate that its mostly after the due date lol. Im hoping if i dont get my section that this one will decide to come before his due date :)
> 
> ooo go you on keeping your weight steady! I'm sure a few cookies wont do any harm :D hehe im not looking forward to all the food over christmas.. im trying to be real careful how much junk i eat lol (she says whilst having a sticky toffee pudding in the fridge for pudding tonight).
> 
> oooo i didnt know some lost weight at the end.. i know your bump drops.. or it did with my first.. but i certainly never lost any weight lol. xx

I know! Sometimes it feels like it went so fast, and other times I feel like I've been pregnant for 3 years. :rofl: 

Well, I have the nursery painted, and carpet is getting installed on Monday. Then I can put the crib together and put the dresser in there and hopefully put clothes away. I bought several totes of used baby clothing from a guy for about $200... everything from 0-3 months up to 3T! I washed them all, still need to sort through them and organize by size... huge job! 

Car seat arrived the other day, need to practice installing that! :haha: I still have a list of things to buy. I'm not having my baby shower until after he's born, due to family availability, etc... so most of the necessities, I need to get before then!

I have a diaper bag, and a bedding set for the crib. Still have to get a mattress & pad, sheets, diapers, wipes, lotions, a monitor, receiving blankets, a breast pump, bottles, and all that jazz! I need to pack a hospital bag as well, while I can still think clearly enough to bring what I need. :dohh: I'm such a procrastinator!

Well, keeping my weight steady is good... but the fact that I've already gained 40-45 lbs since getting pregnant? :blush: I swore I wouldn't gain a ton of weight, but it just seemed to keep creeping on no matter how I ate! *sigh* Oh well. I'll just have to work extra hard to lose it afterwards! I hope breastfeeding helps!


----------



## Shyiah

Hello ladies,
I am plus size and pregnant roughly 14 weeks this is my second pregnancy but will be my first born. Last week I had my cerlage and I am all ready to go. I would love to join your group if that is ok.


----------



## sethsmummy

kalyrra said:


> I know! Sometimes it feels like it went so fast, and other times I feel like I've been pregnant for 3 years. :rofl:
> 
> Well, I have the nursery painted, and carpet is getting installed on Monday. Then I can put the crib together and put the dresser in there and hopefully put clothes away. I bought several totes of used baby clothing from a guy for about $200... everything from 0-3 months up to 3T! I washed them all, still need to sort through them and organize by size... huge job!
> 
> Car seat arrived the other day, need to practice installing that! :haha: I still have a list of things to buy. I'm not having my baby shower until after he's born, due to family availability, etc... so most of the necessities, I need to get before then!
> 
> I have a diaper bag, and a bedding set for the crib. Still have to get a mattress & pad, sheets, diapers, wipes, lotions, a monitor, receiving blankets, a breast pump, bottles, and all that jazz! I need to pack a hospital bag as well, while I can still think clearly enough to bring what I need. :dohh: I'm such a procrastinator!
> 
> Well, keeping my weight steady is good... but the fact that I've already gained 40-45 lbs since getting pregnant? :blush: I swore I wouldn't gain a ton of weight, but it just seemed to keep creeping on no matter how I ate! *sigh* Oh well. I'll just have to work extra hard to lose it afterwards! I hope breastfeeding helps!

oh wow sounds like its going to look amazing hun :) It's good he sold you so many clothes :D its always good to get a bargain. 

Oh yes practice installing it, ours seemed so hard when we first got it but after some practice we had little one in and out in no time at all. Will be the same with this one lol. 

hehe lots and lots still do to... i still have loads to buy too! I'v made myself some spreadsheets so i know what i need for baby and what i need in my hospital bag!


Well at least you have kept is steady since though hun and thats a good thing :) No matter how careful we are we will still put on what our body thinks we need. I also have a A LOT of work to do once im healing after little one to get all this extra weight off. I am determined to be a normal sized mummy at some point :haha: xx

*Hello ladies,
I am plus size and pregnant roughly 14 weeks this is my second pregnancy but will be my first born. Last week I had my cerlage and I am all ready to go. I would love to join your group if that is ok.*

:hi: Shyiah and congratulations on your pregnancy. I'm so sorry that you lost your first hun :hugs: And of course you can join :D 

how are you feeling so far? xxx


----------



## ChezTunes

*Sethsmummy* - I'm not sure if I could get out earlier. I never thought to ask, but they can't keep me prisoner, can they? :haha: I broke down when OH left the 3rd evening, even though I knew I was coming home the next day!

I was up the first night. I handled the pain really well, I thought. I took the painkillers when they were offered just incase really. The morphine with the anti-sickness in stings btw! But the most painful part for me was backache, which I had before having her anyway and being stuck in bed a lot more than if you'd have had a "natural" birth, I assume. The incision area was not painful as such, just a tight feeling that makes you weary of moving too much one way or another. That first getting up is a bit tricky if you're not used to using your arms to pull yourself. My arms are totally weak... :dohh: You get this rope ladder type thing to pull yourself into sitting position slowly. I was really weary, trying to do it so slowly because of the fear of splitting my stitch, which I needn't have been btw - it was perfectly healthy, no infection or anything and came out a week later. It truely amazes me how it manages to hold everything together, the MW who took it out thought I was funny because I was so baffled by it!! :rofl: Seriously though, I was fine and I got up twice in the first night. They like you to get up as soon as possible. I felt a bit silly walking about with the cathater still in but it's best for you to get up and about asap. The cathater was out the next day. 

I've not been told I get any growth scans. I did with DD but she was breech and was measuring small because of her position. My MW asked if the consultant wanted me to have growth scans but I told her she didn't mention it and that was that. So we'll see after my GTT about that, I guess.

8lbs is brilliant for 26w, I gained 3 stone with DD because I wasn't afriad to go abit nuts with portions I suppose :blush: because I lost a lot of weight before getting pregnant! I told myself I was happy with anything 4 stone and under because that's what most of the people I know (personally) gained... so my 3 stone was fine by me! :thumbup: Not so much now because I didn't loose that before getting pregnant again, I even gained an extra stone on top of baby weight! :cry: I _will _loose it again though.

It's good knowing when baby will be here. The day is so surreal! It didn't feel real for me at all, not until we were up on the ward with her in our arms, just the 3 of us. :cloud9: I was so happy I got to have her next to me right after she was wiped down, weighed and what-not. OH and I were in the middle of a conversation (none of us remember what about) and heard her crying, they showed her to us and we were just in shock because she was out in 5-10mins of them starting! When people say it feels like someone doing the washing up in your tummy, it really does feel like that. It's such an odd feeling, no pain though. None at all, and believe me - they make sure of that!

All-in-all I had a brilliant experience and would deffinitely let anyone know who is due to have one that if it's the safest way for them to have their baby/babies, then go for it because I can't fault them one bit for my experience. I find that people who have emergency ones have a tougher time, but I guess that's because of what they go through before and if they're under for it, I suppose they may be a little less gentle with you. :shrug:

I hope you get what you want, and I am so sorry for banging on! :coffee:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Morning ladies! Hope everyones ok.
I'm still worrying about the fact that I'm high risk on top of high risk! I'm starting to research c sections just in case. I was wondering, with elective cs, if everything goes ok, can you still get skin to skin and hold your bubba straight away? When I picture c sections, i think of emergency ones where baby is rushed off and mum doesnt see it for ages. 

I'm still hoping for a natural birth (well, i say natural... i'll still take the gas and air lol) but with there being two and DS being breech last time, i have to prepare for anything.


----------



## ChezTunes

I had skin-to-skin with DD pretty much straight away. If I remember correctly, they just dabbed her down and because I was shaking from the anesthesia they placed her cheek-to-cheek with me while they finished the surgery. OH had hold of her to make sure she was safe. They took her to be checked, then she was placed back with us. While I was in a small recovery room having my BP checked, there we had proper skin-to-skin where she was layed by my side (in my arms but I was shaking so I wasn't quite cuddling her) and she was trying to suckle right away. I was still shaking but I fed her fine when we got back to the ward where we'd spend our hospital stay. :flower:


----------



## sethsmummy

i cried on my second night with seth and discharged us lol. 

It sounds so nice! and a lot more calmer than i thought it would sound. I'm torn now... i know a section will eliminate the possibility of any problems with the birth... but then now im thinking well do i really want it... urgh i just dont know what to do! I was so set on a section last week but my mind just wont decide what the hell i want. there are so many plus sides to a section like knowing when i will go in... but then theres also so many advantages to if a normal birth goes well too 

hehe i put on around 2+ stone with seth.. and then another extra 2 stone afterwards so i have a heck of a lot to loose.


----------



## ilovehim91810

seth-hey how ru doing today?!?! my computer has been acting up as everytime i try to write back it freezes up or the charger pops out "ugh" i swear this thing is a piece of BLAH! DH wants to just take it down to the computer place for them to FIX IT AGAIN but im tired of sending it off for like a week then a month later something else goes wrong with it! i really think its time to get a new ONE.
Anywho i was looking at when everyone was due and ur due 3days before my 25th birthday hehe i was born on march 16th<3 maybe u can hold him in there for just 3days and we can share the same birthday lolsound good?!?! haha jk i know your probably ready to get him out of there NOW!.
Im so thankful ive made it to 9weeks and i go in about a hour to meet one of the new doctors but like i said i probably wont even use him due to the fact that he is the farest,ive never heard of him idk which hospital he works out of or nothing i was just trying to wiggle my way in to see a doctor to try to get another scan because i just wanna be able to see my baby again im just scared idk why i guess with some of the other ladies freaking out in the thread i was apart of,they all kinda freak me out too and not only that but it just took us so long to get pregnant im always worried something going wrong:-S
I think in the end im gonna go with the doctor that took care of me with my first pregnancy because she did a wonderful job!!! and the only thing she ever said anything to me about was my weight but oh well.
As far as me waiting till 12weeks to tell everyone im pregnant No im not! ive told mostly everyone but i think im gonna wait until i find out what im having to tell my mom and dad:-/ you know i just dont think now is the right time to tell her, she went to the doctors with my sister yesterday and told me my sister is 21weeks but isnt finding out what she having until jan which is crazy because she got the paper to go threw the u/s now! idk what thats all about tho??????? i wonder when i tell my mom if she'll want to come with me to the doctors too?! she'll probably be like holy cow ive got two grandkids coming?!?!? idk i just hope my sister is having another boy and im having a little GIRL!.
You know i really wish we would get along it be so great to have her to go threw this pregnancy with u know but hey what can i do?! right?!

kaly-so glad to hear that you are getting everything together because ur due date is just around the corner isnt it crazy how much stuff you need?!?!?! i really wish i knew what i was having because im seeing so much summer stuff so0oooo CHEAP right now yesterday i seen the cutest little summer dress for alittle girl for $3 i was about to pick it up and now im really asking myself WHY DIDNT I i mean if im not having a girl i coulda used it as a gift or something:-/
then this weekend that just passed i seen this nice jumparoo at a yard sale for like $20bucks i mean its just crazyyyyy but i dont wanna jinx myself by buying nething to early,i know i will find alot more good deals because there are lots of consignment shops around here and GOOD ONES too i wish u the best of luck sweetie<3


----------



## sethsmummy

hehe i am afraid i will be holding him in on that date hun. My MIL's birthday is either the 16th or the 17th and there is no way in hell he is sharing a birthday with that spiteful cow. 
Sounds good with going with your ob from first time hun :) if she took good care of you then, then she will likely do so again this time round. 
It's only natural to be scared of something going wrong.. im like that all the time lol if he doesnt move enough i worry, if i get a pain i worry. lol 


ahhh hehe i thought maybe you were waiting lol. its nice that you can tell them once you know but do they not see you often? Since you might just have a bump by then. Your sisters maybe just decided she wants to find out in January :) I wouldnt want my mum coming with me to any of my appointments lol although i have said maybe she can come to one of my later growth scans... although i cant honestly see that happening. 



oh and if you see a bargain hun go for it :) Its not going to jinx anything. I had my pram by the time i was 10 weeks lol x


----------



## kalyrra

ilovehim91810 said:


> kaly-so glad to hear that you are getting everything together because ur due date is just around the corner isnt it crazy how much stuff you need?!?!?! i really wish i knew what i was having because im seeing so much summer stuff so0oooo CHEAP right now yesterday i seen the cutest little summer dress for alittle girl for $3 i was about to pick it up and now im really asking myself WHY DIDNT I i mean if im not having a girl i coulda used it as a gift or something:-/
> then this weekend that just passed i seen this nice jumparoo at a yard sale for like $20bucks i mean its just crazyyyyy but i dont wanna jinx myself by buying nething to early,i know i will find alot more good deals because there are lots of consignment shops around here and GOOD ONES too i wish u the best of luck sweetie<3

If you see a good bargain on something like a jumparoo... don't be afraid to snatch it up! I held off on stuff while I was early in my pregnancy, and now I kind of wish I hadn't! You never know what you might find! You're not going to jinx yourself. :hugs:


----------



## Firefly83

Well I don't have much to say except I finally felt my Little Mister move for the first time today! I am so excited. I was getting worried since it was taking so long to feel him. But I finally do and now I have this ridiculous smile on my face when he moves. :)


----------



## sethsmummy

Firefly83 said:


> Well I don't have much to say except I finally felt my Little Mister move for the first time today! I am so excited. I was getting worried since it was taking so long to feel him. But I finally do and now I have this ridiculous smile on my face when he moves. :)

:happydance::happydance: congratulations hun :happydance::happydance:

now you can slowly start to get beaten up every day lol xxx


----------



## realbeauty86

Lol... that's funny. Start getting beat up lol... I felt well I guess the sac or something. Sorry dunno what to call it but when I laid down yesterday I was rubbing my stomach and felt something hard above my belly button. My momma told me it's the bump and it'll move up shortly. I got happy lol then when my sweetie got home I had to let him feel it... only when I lay down tho... womp lol


----------



## sethsmummy

its your uterus hun :) 

so glad your starting to feel bubbs move though its amazing :)

How are you all doing today?

I now have to spend forever at the gp tomorrow waiting for the midwife to try fit me in to get me tested for Cholestasis as iv had real bad itching the last few days x


----------



## Miwi

Oh no Sethsmummy, that doesn't sound fun! I'll be thinking of you! :hugs: what does the test involve? 

I'm actually really distressed. I am constantly thirsty, nothing I drink quenches my thirst. It's like torture. I know that sounds dramatic but I'm nearly I'm tears. I've my GTT on Friday, so not too long to go, but god know how I'm going to fast from water for 10 hours. I tried to talk to my OH about it, he's usually so supportive but he just doesn't understand how awful this is, he says I'm thinking about it too much and it's in my head. Sigh. One more day to go . . .


----------



## sethsmummy

I've no idea yet hun i thought it was just a simple blood test, but midwive at antenatal said i need more than just a blood test. 

oh no hun.. if i were you i would still drink water through your fast. like a lot of us said in your thread.. we've all been told we can drink water. Theres no way in hell they can expect you not to drink for that amount of time. I mean if i wasnt allowed to drink that would be around 13 hours from going to bed at night till the test is finished with. And there is no way in hell i would allow myself to go that long.. its just absurd. We can survive fine without food but water..we need especially when pregnant. xxxx


----------



## Miwi

sethsmummy said:


> I've no idea yet hun i thought it was just a simple blood test, but midwive at antenatal said i need more than just a blood test.
> 
> oh no hun.. if i were you i would still drink water through your fast. like a lot of us said in your thread.. we've all been told we can drink water. Theres no way in hell they can expect you not to drink for that amount of time. I mean if i wasnt allowed to drink that would be around 13 hours from going to bed at night till the test is finished with. And there is no way in hell i would allow myself to go that long.. its just absurd. We can survive fine without food but water..we need especially when pregnant. xxxx

Ah good luck Hun! Nothing's ever easy is it ;) I hope it's an easy enough test. So any tests so little time!

Thanks, yea I'm going to sip water I think, though I'm in too minds about it as I really don't want to scew my results. I'm convinced I have GD. Or if not then something else as this is very wrong. Yea god 13 hours is ridiculous, I'm actually angry that they told me no water lol, I want to phone them and go mad - but I think it's just because I'm so frustrated, and if extreme thirst is a symptom of what they're testing for its not very realistic is it!! Lol. Arghhh! Stupid people!

I would do anything to make this thirst stop. :dohh:


----------



## sethsmummy

try ringing them hun just to make sure or your midwife. :) 

i know so many darn tests and needles. just hope she can do it at my local srgery and i dont have to fork out £15 to goto the hospital :s 

xxx


----------



## kalyrra

seth - oh no, I hope everything turns out okay! Will be thinking of you, and hoping for good results!

Miwi - you were told no water?! That's very odd. I was told I could drink some water. I would definitely call and ask them about it. They even let me drink water _during_ my test. 

Firefly - congrats! Isn't it soooo exciting when you're feeling them move the first times? It's such a precious thing! Makes it all the more real, doesn't it? :flower:

It seems like forever ago I was standing in my bathroom staring at my pregnancy test, and trying not to jump up and down and shriek... lol I can't believe I only have around 7 weeks left! It's going to be both the fastest, and the longest weeks of my life! :haha:


----------



## sethsmummy

MIWI: this has just been posted on another thread

I do glucose tolerance tests a lot on my patients - it generally involves

- early morning appt - fasting glucose blood test taken 
- patient drinks either lucozade, powdered sugar or orange syrup - all of which have to be specific measurements of liquid.
- patient sits for 2hrs doing next to nothing. Can drink water but nothing else.
- glucose blood test taken after 2hrs.

Hope that helps! Xx


kalyrra: Thanks hun i am itching like nothing on earth right now and it is driving me insane! 

i feel the same, apart from is took 10 tests for me to decide i actually believed i was pregnant :haha: And now im over half way there.. its insane! And you only have around 7 weeks left! man i cant wait to be counting that low numbers :D xxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Im pretty sure I drank water during the GTT fasting. Miwi, I hope you get some answers either way. Being that thirsty sounds horrid. 

Sethsmummy, I hope everything goes well at your appointment and the itching isn't anything serious. Just noticed you've hit double figures too, yay!!

I got my next appointments through. Consultant on Christmas eve (what should I expect from that appointment?) and 16 week scan on 29th December. I'll actually be 16+6 and I got a bit upset about it not being before Christmas but never mind!

Has anyone had their flu jab? I had one when I was preg with Toby and was booked in to have one today but there was something telling me not to. So weird. I'm not scared of needles, injections or the flu jab but something didn't feel quite right do I cancelled. :shrug:


----------



## sethsmummy

thanks huni im hoping to lord its not cholestasis.. my sister had it so theres a high chance thats what it is. I swear its going to drive me mad.. my head, face, neck and feet are really itchy right now, legs and arms seem to be ok at the moment but i know fine well it will start again soon. Think i might go crackers... at this present moment i am so glad i bite my nails lol otherwise my poor body would be a right mess with all this itching. 

I know i got so excited when i seen it hit 99 the lol. makes it sound so close! 

It should basically just be a meet and greet, he will ask how things are going etc, maybe discuss your birth options with it being twins. Mine discussed all my fears for birth due to seths birth, put me on aspirin due to previous pre eclampsia and decided on my growth scans and extra appointments. 

Aww i was the same with my 12 week one.. i so wanted it before my wedding but it was the week after. Think of it as a new year present :D Never know you might even spot gender during that scan! 

I had my flu jab weeks ago hun, was left with a sore arm but it was ok and went away after a day or two. I think its just a general thing.. i dont like having injections whilst pregnant. I have my whooping cough vaccine booked for the 20th at 28 weeks. You will also be advised to have this too hun once you hit 28 weeks. 

xx


----------



## kalyrra

I didn't get a flu jab. I never have before, and I decided not to get one now either. I can't even remember the last time I had the flu! I know being pregnant makes you more susceptible, etc... but they can't vaccinate you against every version of flu, and the flu virus mutates into different stuff every year. So I just didn't see the point in getting one.


----------



## Miwi

Thanks so much ladies, I'm going to do my best to go without, but I'm going to sip some if I get desperate! I notice the thirst is a lot worse after dinner, so I'm actually going to eat earlier as I'm not fussed about being hungry - see if that helps! Gives me more time to quench it before bed lol. Dear me, whod have thought I'd spend so much time thinking / talking about water! I'm going loopy lol.

Seth- good luck today! I hope you don't get kept waiting too long and the test is quick and easy :hugs: 

Cottle- I had my flu jab last week, never had one before but so far so good, I was a bit reluctant to have it too to be honest. I say if you're not comfortable having it then don't - plenty of women decide not to. I wonder what suddenly made you change your mind, sounds like something I would do! Hehe.


----------



## sethsmummy

thanks Miwi, not looking forward to it, i itched all night and woke up again itchy! Its driving me mad.

only one more day till your GTT hun, i so hope they can figure out why you are so thirsty xxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Seths, thanks for the consultant info! Hoping for a quick and easy appointment but we'll see! This was booked before I knew there's more than one so I'm not sure that'll make a difference. 
Good luck with your appointment today hun.. Hope it goes smoothly and you find out what's what x

I feel a bit mad with this flu jab! I felt quite relieved after I cancelled it but as soon as I put the phone down I thought "well maybe I should re-book it...." but I keep changing my mind :dohh:


----------



## sethsmummy

thanks hun :)

ahhh maybe due to a higher BMI hun. Something as silly as that but it will no doubt be about those things now lol. 

just stick with your gut instinct hun. If you decide in the end you want it then you can always re-book it :) x


----------



## kraftykoala

Bump pic! 24+2
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3082.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sethsmummy

kraftykoala said:


> Bump pic! 24+2

ooo bumpy :) :Lovely pic hun.. I should really do a bump pic lol not done one in weeks and weeks x


----------



## CottlestonPie

Lovely pic! Can't wait to join the bump pic club.... I just look bloated at the mo! Expecting to have a B bump for a good long while too.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Seths hun what times your appointment?


----------



## Sparklegirl

Hey ladies i know i have been mia for a while, well its been a very stressful week or 2.. :cry:
i dont even know where to start... let me put it this way *INLAWS* :growlmad::cry:

where do i start my hubby has 3 sisters (2older &1 his twin) so he is baby..
Twin sister always has an attention issue, middle sister the snitch to MIL & older sister the normal one of the lot...
We are god parents of twin sister child who is baby of fam @ the mo, but we decided to ask older sister (normal one) to be our baby godparents, we where already sceptical to tell fam esp mil & twin coz they would expect twin sis to be godparents coz we are her daughters - weird i know :dohh:
well we finally told MIL that we asked her oldest daughter to be godparents & she didnt say anything but her face said it all - pure disgust as if i asked some psycho stranger... @ a fam get together few days later no one mentioned anything about the baby godparents or even said anything to my older sis about it.. twin sister ignored us the whole day.. im just fed up of there BS.. When we told MIL that baby was a little girl, she was'nt excited either:nope: im just fed up thats all, they not even happy about anything we decide suppose i should be use to it all - sorry rant over :blush:

on the bright side had our 20 week scan last week, everything looked well baby is all healthy except a little small - she is getting enuf nutrition, just on the small side, but they not worried coz she might catch up in 3rd tri... i say rather too small then too big she still has to come out iykwim :haha:

so monday night in bed, we felt the 1st proper movement/ kick.. hubby had to leace for work the next day (gone for 3 weeks) so iwas teasing him that he wont fell the 1st real kick, he was a bit bummed , started rubbing my belly & bam there it was, my little :ninja: kicked.. dh was sooooo happy he couldnt believe it lol

how are you all doing??? im going to go catch up on previous posts, damn this thread moves fast :haha: its all seths faullt:haha: 

let me know if i need to do updates on the front page ladies :hugs:


----------



## Miwi

sethsmummy said:


> thanks Miwi, not looking forward to it, i itched all night and woke up again itchy! Its driving me mad.
> 
> only one more day till your GTT hun, i so hope they can figure out why you are so thirsty xxx

Oooh that sounds awful! You're itchy and I'm thirsty. We sound like a fun pair don't we!! Haha. Like 2 of the 7 dwarves! Any news on your appointment yet Hun?

Thanks! I called my midwife this morn, she was about as much use as a chocolate fireman - she was really shocked they told me not to drink, checked with the hospital and then confirmed I couldn't drink. I asked her why I was so thirsty, she didn't have a clue and said even if it is GD there's no quick fix :dohh: To be fair I knew that but I was kind of hoping they might have some urgency about the situation! No doubt I'll start feeling better after my test ;) Always the way lol.

I hope you get some answers on your itching soon :hugs:


----------



## Sparklegirl

ladies i want to see ur bumps :happydance: 

here is mine taken almost 2 weeks ago :blush:

https://img835.imageshack.us/img835/549/dsc06349z.jpg


----------



## sethsmummy

Welcome back sparkle :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

so sorry to hear you'v had a stressful few weeks huni

Sod the MIL and twin hun its your baby not theirs. I will say though i had the same problem when i had seth christened. Because I am my sisters childrens (2 of them of the 4) god mum it was expected of me to have my sister and her husband as god parents... I didn't want that. I picked my best friend and her partner as i knew even if they ever split her partner would still be a huge part of seths life unlike my sisters husband. They have an unstable relationship at the best of times and have been getting "divorced" around 20 times in the time they'v been together. But now 2 years later we know we made the right choice and everyone else agrees. This baby is not being christened but thats because i no longer attend church since moving. I will have a little naming day for him though instead. and congratulations on :pink: I dont remember if iv already said it or not lol :haha:

:) my baby is on the littler side too hun dont worry. he was measuring 5 days behind at my anomoly scan. but seth was small so im not worried in the slightest.. only 14 days till my next scan :) 

Awww :D that was so darn sweet that baby kicked for your dh. But im sorry he has to leave for 3 weeks, do you have support around you incase the in laws start causing any trouble? 



:blush: hehe sorry hun ;) 

I have an emergency appointment with my midwife today. Her clinic is from 2 - 3:20 but she had no appointments so i just have to go and sit there till she can squeeze me in... I think im getting cholestasis as i have had constant itching the last 3 days and it is driving me bonkers. My sister had it during her 1st pregnancy so im at a high risk of this being what it is. Im not sure what it means for me if it is cholestasis though, i think meds and possible early delivery of baby. 

xxxx


----------



## Sparklegirl

oh some pics from 20 weeks scan, lil munchkin was moving like a tornado, wouldnt lay still & was hidding behind my bones :dohh:

lil munchkin face
https://img213.imageshack.us/img213/7151/babyfacec.jpg


sucking thumb i think not sure lol
https://img546.imageshack.us/img546/6586/20121202122647.jpg

love this :cloud9: lying with hands under her chin lol
https://img208.imageshack.us/img208/66/20121202122513.jpg


----------



## sethsmummy

lovely bump pic sparkle! I will try add one later on, ill wash my vest top first as thats what shows my bump the best... i love your nursery!!! And those scan pics are gorgeous :) xx




Miwi said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> thanks Miwi, not looking forward to it, i itched all night and woke up again itchy! Its driving me mad.
> 
> only one more day till your GTT hun, i so hope they can figure out why you are so thirsty xxx
> 
> Oooh that sounds awful! You're itchy and I'm thirsty. We sound like a fun pair don't we!! Haha. Like 2 of the 7 dwarves! Any news on your appointment yet Hun?
> 
> Thanks! I called my midwife this morn, she was about as much use as a chocolate fireman - she was really shocked they told me not to drink, checked with the hospital and then confirmed I couldn't drink. I asked her why I was so thirsty, she didn't have a clue and said even if it is GD there's no quick fix :dohh: To be fair I knew that but I was kind of hoping they might have some urgency about the situation! No doubt I'll start feeling better after my test ;) Always the way lol.
> 
> I hope you get some answers on your itching soon :hugs:Click to expand...

hahah yeah thirsty and itchy.... ladies.. whos being the other 5 drawfes and whats your names lol. I just have to go in at 2 hun and sit around waiting for her to fit me in! 

:s that is so damn weird that you cant drink :S stupid hospital.they should all have the same rules in my opinion. If it is GD hun it might not be a quick fix but they should help you with it still. Maybe cutting certain types of foods or even upping certain types would help. Either that or if it cant be controlled by diet insulin should help. My sister was put on insulin and it helped her thirst a lot. 

xxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Eek hope you get seen to quickly! Nobody likes watching the clock in a waiting room... Good luck!

Sparkle, great bump pic and what gorgeous scan photos.. Love the bottom one. How cute!

I'm going for my daily nap. Hope to god this second tri energy burst happens for me or i think Sleepy will have to be my dwarf name :sleep:


----------



## Miwi

sethsmummy said:


> lovely bump pic sparkle! I will try add one later on, ill wash my vest top first as thats what shows my bump the best... i love your nursery!!! And those scan pics are gorgeous :) xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miwi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> thanks Miwi, not looking forward to it, i itched all night and woke up again itchy! Its driving me mad.
> 
> only one more day till your GTT hun, i so hope they can figure out why you are so thirsty xxx
> 
> Oooh that sounds awful! You're itchy and I'm thirsty. We sound like a fun pair don't we!! Haha. Like 2 of the 7 dwarves! Any news on your appointment yet Hun?
> 
> Thanks! I called my midwife this morn, she was about as much use as a chocolate fireman - she was really shocked they told me not to drink, checked with the hospital and then confirmed I couldn't drink. I asked her why I was so thirsty, she didn't have a clue and said even if it is GD there's no quick fix :dohh: To be fair I knew that but I was kind of hoping they might have some urgency about the situation! No doubt I'll start feeling better after my test ;) Always the way lol.
> 
> I hope you get some answers on your itching soon :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> hahah yeah thirsty and itchy.... ladies.. whos being the other 5 drawfes and whats your names lol. I just have to go in at 2 hun and sit around waiting for her to fit me in!
> 
> :s that is so damn weird that you cant drink :S stupid hospital.they should all have the same rules in my opinion. If it is GD hun it might not be a quick fix but they should help you with it still. Maybe cutting certain types of foods or even upping certain types would help. Either that or if it cant be controlled by diet insulin should help. My sister was put on insulin and it helped her thirst a lot.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

I hope they don't keep you waiting too long! And I hope they give you some answers, maybe there is some kind of tablet you can take to relieve the itching, or a cream they can give you even if it's just a temporary measure . . . Itching sucks, I've had eczema all my life so I can sort of understand! 

It is weird but I guess there's nothing I can do, unless I hop on a ferry and get it done in Scotland. Trust me to be in N.Ireland where apparently they're fussy! :winkwink: If they keep me waiting around longer than they have to you may see me on the news lol.

Ok, so we have thirsty, itchy and sleepy! Anyone else? :haha:


----------



## sethsmummy

Well she got me in first before anyone else.. and lets just say she was extremely pissed off with the woman at the hospital.. apparently i should have been seen at the hospital last night! She took a full blood work (not due till 28 weeks but said she may aswell since she's pinching blood anyway). She will either get the results back tomorrow afternoon or Saturday. IF it shows high levels then they will have to keep an eye on me, lots of CTG for baby and regulat LFT (liver function tests) for me. There is nothing they can do for it she says apart from keep an eye on it. If my levels come down then thats great... if they stay high then i will probably be taken in at 37 weeks to have Ethan. But she will need to discuss it all with my consultant if it comes back that i do have Cholestesis. 

AND my Blood Pressure has gone up even more! Oh the joys along with high levels of leukocytes in my urine and protein (not an infection as there is no nitrite's showing). She said it is very early for either Pre-e or Chelstasis BUT this is around the time they both start to show (which is rubbish as there are ladies on here who have had their babies at 25 weeks due to Pre-e). She says there is definitely something brewing :dohh::nope:

and there was me hoping for a nice easy pregnancy with no complications this time :cry:

Suppose I will be classed as one of those texbook what happens when your "fat" and pregnant. :(


----------



## Miwi

Aw Hun. I'm sorry to hear that! Though I'm glad you're getting the care you need now, and it wasn't put off any longer! I honestly don't think this is weight related, there are so many woman with no risk factors at all that develop complications, unfortunately I just think its one of those things. :hugs: How are you feeling now?


----------



## sethsmummy

I'm feeling ok thanks hun, its only my feet and legs that are itchy just now. Theres nothing they can give me for the itch though :( only E45 but iv tried that! 

I hope it comes back clear and its nothing like that to be honest. I have my fingers and toes crossed lol xx

hows the thirst today? xx


----------



## Miwi

sethsmummy said:


> I'm feeling ok thanks hun, its only my feet and legs that are itchy just now. Theres nothing they can give me for the itch though :( only E45 but iv tried that!
> 
> I hope it comes back clear and its nothing like that to be honest. I have my fingers and toes crossed lol xx
> 
> hows the thirst today? xx

Ach you never know it could just be a strange phase, like something has irritated your skin? I take it you've thought of all the usual suspects like washing powder etc, and you've not eaten anything different? 

My OH is convinced that my thirst is a phase lol. I hope he's right, though I'm not so sure . . . That being said, I do actually feel a bit better today. Though I've been so terrified to eat anything that's going to make me thirsty that I've not had much today (think I'm developing some kind of irrational food phobia lol) not that it'll do me any harm! 

Just had the last supper, dragged OH round asda for about 30 mins as nothing appealed to me / I was scared to eat stuff, settled for a chicken breast with carrot and swede mash. Then finished off half of OHs sausage sandwich lol (granary bread though :winkwink: ) Hope I'll be ok tonight. Eeeeek!

Oh the joys eh! Have you tried a Luke warm bath? Sudocrem? Ugh I really do feel for you! Xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

Miwi said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling ok thanks hun, its only my feet and legs that are itchy just now. Theres nothing they can give me for the itch though :( only E45 but iv tried that!
> 
> I hope it comes back clear and its nothing like that to be honest. I have my fingers and toes crossed lol xx
> 
> hows the thirst today? xx
> 
> Ach you never know it could just be a strange phase, like something has irritated your skin? I take it you've thought of all the usual suspects like washing powder etc, and you've not eaten anything different?
> 
> My OH is convinced that my thirst is a phase lol. I hope he's right, though I'm not so sure . . . That being said, I do actually feel a bit better today. Though I've been so terrified to eat anything that's going to make me thirsty that I've not had much today (think I'm developing some kind of irrational food phobia lol) not that it'll do me any harm!
> 
> Just had the last supper, dragged OH round asda for about 30 mins as nothing appealed to me / I was scared to eat stuff, settled for a chicken breast with carrot and swede mash. Then finished off half of OHs sausage sandwich lol (granary bread though :winkwink: ) Hope I'll be ok tonight. Eeeeek!
> 
> Oh the joys eh! Have you tried a Luke warm bath? Sudocrem? Ugh I really do feel for you! XxxClick to expand...

I've used the same washing powder for a long time hun so i cant see it being that. and iv not ate anything different lately.

I'm glad you are feeling a bit better today :D 

ohhh you know that sounds so nice.. just missing a little bit of white sauce. hell i want carrot and swede now. and that sausage sarny sounds bloody good too! I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you and hope it goes ok hun!

yep, tried bath, shower, sudocrem, e45, normal moisturizer, baby lotion and nothing helps :( xxx


----------



## Shyiah

Hey ladies quick question. Have any of you ladies experienced a significant amount of weight loss during your pregnancy. In almost fifteen weeks and so far I have loss fifteen pounds. My grandmother keeps telling me that I'm going to gain all of it back plus some but I'm really hoping that isn't the case. Help please 
Thanks :)


----------



## sethsmummy

Shyiah said:


> Hey ladies quick question. Have any of you ladies experienced a significant amount of weight loss during your pregnancy. In almost fifteen weeks and so far I have loss fifteen pounds. My grandmother keeps telling me that I'm going to gain all of it back plus some but I'm really hoping that isn't the case. Help please
> Thanks :)

I'v not experienced this personally hun but i know there are a few women on B&B who have had this happen. And my midwife told me a lot of bigger women end up a lot lighter than they started. xx


----------



## Miwi

Oh Hun I hope it passes for you. At least we'll both have some answers soon :hugs: 

I vote for sausage sandwiches for everyone lol. It's been ages since I had one and it was lovely :) I really want some chocolate but I'm bloody terrified it'll send my sugar soaring and make me thirsty . . . If I could drink all night I wouldn't mind so much, but I can't :( Ugh!

Strange question, but, do you think if I moisturise a ton tonight it would help tomorrow with not drinking? Lol, I'm thinking that your body must use water to hydrate your skin . . . Maybe I'm just clutching at straws here! :-/


----------



## Miwi

Shyiah said:


> Hey ladies quick question. Have any of you ladies experienced a significant amount of weight loss during your pregnancy. In almost fifteen weeks and so far I have loss fifteen pounds. My grandmother keeps telling me that I'm going to gain all of it back plus some but I'm really hoping that isn't the case. Help please
> Thanks :)

I haven't lost weight, although I feel like I may loose in my third trimester as my appetite is really going down. I would try not to worry Hun, I don't think it's uncommon when you have excess weight :hugs:


----------



## sethsmummy

Miwi said:


> Oh Hun I hope it passes for you. At least we'll both have some answers soon :hugs:
> 
> I vote for sausage sandwiches for everyone lol. It's been ages since I had one and it was lovely :) I really want some chocolate but I'm bloody terrified it'll send my sugar soaring and make me thirsty . . . If I could drink all night I wouldn't mind so much, but I can't :( Ugh!
> 
> Strange question, but, do you think if I moisturise a ton tonight it would help tomorrow with not drinking? Lol, I'm thinking that your body must use water to hydrate your skin . . . Maybe I'm just clutching at straws here! :-/

haha ill second that vote! I dont think moisturizing will help, but just try drink as much as you can before you have to stop. OR if you have some juicy foods eat them.. like fruit or something. 

what time do you have to be there in the morning? x


----------



## Miwi

sethsmummy said:


> Miwi said:
> 
> 
> Oh Hun I hope it passes for you. At least we'll both have some answers soon :hugs:
> 
> I vote for sausage sandwiches for everyone lol. It's been ages since I had one and it was lovely :) I really want some chocolate but I'm bloody terrified it'll send my sugar soaring and make me thirsty . . . If I could drink all night I wouldn't mind so much, but I can't :( Ugh!
> 
> Strange question, but, do you think if I moisturise a ton tonight it would help tomorrow with not drinking? Lol, I'm thinking that your body must use water to hydrate your skin . . . Maybe I'm just clutching at straws here! :-/
> 
> haha ill second that vote! I dont think moisturizing will help, but just try drink as much as you can before you have to stop. OR if you have some juicy foods eat them.. like fruit or something.
> 
> what time do you have to be there in the morning? xClick to expand...

Yea didn't think so lol. I'm definately going to drink loads tonight, though I'm actually feeling A LOT better than I did last night and this morning, thank god. So fingers crossed tomorrow isn't too bad. I've got OH to put some films on my iPad so I'm going to just sit and try to forget what's going on while I'm there!

I've to be up on the ward at half 8. We're only ten mins from the hospital luckily so I'm going to get up at the last min and just jump in the car. Praying they don't keep me waiting once I'm there!! Xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Miwi and Seths, I hope you both get some answers soon! I've totally forgotten how long it takes to get GTT results. Come to think of it I've not had my NT results back yet and my scan was a week and a half ago. I'm taking that as a good sign but the wait still sucks!

Shyiah, I think it's ok to lose a bit of weight. In fact I was hoping to too! No such luck though :haha:


----------



## sethsmummy

lol well that is certainly a good sign hun :D ooo thats good that your going to have something to do! Ah you'v to be there same time as i do for mine but i will be late by around 10/15 minutes. but i told the midwife about that and she said as long as im there for 9 i should be ok. There is no way in hell i am getting seth up at half 5 in the morning to get on a bus at 6:55am. Its going to be a long enough day without fighting with him first thing in the morning when he doesn't want to wake up. 

Thanks Cottlestonpie :D I think i get my GTT results either the same day or the next day. Did you not have your NT results on your scan report hun? You maybe wont find out till your next midwife/consultant appointment. I couldnt get NT since baby was lying in the wrong position and wouldnt budge :haha: so had to wait to have the quad test at 15 weeks. How was your nap hun? xx


----------



## Miwi

CottlestonPie said:


> Miwi and Seths, I hope you both get some answers soon! I've totally forgotten how long it takes to get GTT results. Come to think of it I've not had my NT results back yet and my scan was a week and a half ago. I'm taking that as a good sign but the wait still sucks!
> 
> Shyiah, I think it's ok to lose a bit of weight. In fact I was hoping to too! No such luck though :haha:

Thanks Hun. They told me I'd get my GTT results the next day, lthough as its a Friday it'll be Monday! I definitely think no news is good news :winkwink:


----------



## sethsmummy

Miwi said:


> CottlestonPie said:
> 
> 
> Miwi and Seths, I hope you both get some answers soon! I've totally forgotten how long it takes to get GTT results. Come to think of it I've not had my NT results back yet and my scan was a week and a half ago. I'm taking that as a good sign but the wait still sucks!
> 
> Shyiah, I think it's ok to lose a bit of weight. In fact I was hoping to too! No such luck though :haha:
> 
> Thanks Hun. They told me I'd get my GTT results the next day, lthough as its a Friday it'll be Monday! I definitely think no news is good news :winkwink:Click to expand...

i wouldnt say that for my hospital... my friend had hers done a few weeks ago.. and they forgot to send the bloods to the lab :S So she had to have a re done a week later!


----------



## Miwi

sethsmummy said:


> Miwi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CottlestonPie said:
> 
> 
> Miwi and Seths, I hope you both get some answers soon! I've totally forgotten how long it takes to get GTT results. Come to think of it I've not had my NT results back yet and my scan was a week and a half ago. I'm taking that as a good sign but the wait still sucks!
> 
> Shyiah, I think it's ok to lose a bit of weight. In fact I was hoping to too! No such luck though :haha:
> 
> Thanks Hun. They told me I'd get my GTT results the next day, lthough as its a Friday it'll be Monday! I definitely think no news is good news :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> i wouldnt say that for my hospital... my friend had hers done a few weeks ago.. and they forgot to send the bloods to the lab :S So she had to have a re done a week later!Click to expand...

Oh my god I'd be livid! Lol. That being said my hospital did forget about me lol, when I phoned to ask if I was getting a GTT the midwife was like 'oh haven't you had that yet?!' Sheesh! Lol. :dohh:


----------



## sethsmummy

Miwi said:


> Oh my god I'd be livid! Lol. That being said my hospital did forget about me lol, when I phoned to ask if I was getting a GTT the midwife was like 'oh haven't you had that yet?!' Sheesh! Lol. :dohh:

:o SNAP! i had to phone and make my appointment because they had forgot about me! If i hadn't asked then i wouldn't have been getting it when my consultant wanted me to! 

xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

I got the nuchal fold measurement during the scan which was totally fine but they also mail the blood result within two weeks so I should have it by Monday. The nurse did say if there was an issue with bloodwork then they'd call within a week and they haven't so it can't be bad. 

I almost had the opposite problem to you Seths... Babies were moving and kicking each other so much that we nearly couldn't get the measurements! 

Omg I bet your friend was peeved! Having to redo bloods would be such a pain in the wotsit!


----------



## Miwi

sethsmummy said:


> Miwi said:
> 
> 
> Oh my god I'd be livid! Lol. That being said my hospital did forget about me lol, when I phoned to ask if I was getting a GTT the midwife was like 'oh haven't you had that yet?!' Sheesh! Lol. :dohh:
> 
> :o SNAP! i had to phone and make my appointment because they had forgot about me! If i hadn't asked then i wouldn't have been getting it when my consultant wanted me to!
> 
> xxClick to expand...

:dohh: Bloody people! Lol. Good job we're on the ball!

Oh my god it's 9:45! :cry: Too bad I'm being a rebel and drinking up to 10:30 . . . I think ten hours is long enough thanks very much!! :thumbup:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Oh hun you're gonna be peeing for England tonight! :haha:
Best of luck for tomorrow x


----------



## sethsmummy

cottleston: aaa thats not so bad. I got my blood results 2 weeks on the dot so you might just be the same. I still cant believe you are having twins :D its so exciting. Are they in the same sac hun?

oo she was... spitting feathers as she has 4 kids already that she had to get babysat x

Miwi: it sure is hun and we are supposed to be the forgetfull ones! Go you :) I agree 10 hours is more than long enough to go without drinking! 

I am going to head to bed... well in a little while.. Seth is also being a rebel tonight and is still awake at 10:30 :o

xxxxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Yeah I'll just wait and see, if they don't come by Monday I'll call them and ask for the result. 
Im just about adjusting to the twin thing haha! They're not in the same sac, they've got their own sacs, placentas, all that stuff which is nice as it apparently lowers the risk a bit. Phew!

Hope Seth lets you get some sleep tonight... I might try and sleep too actually. If the heartburn allows it... N'night Xx


----------



## Miwi

Thanks ladies! :) I'll be very glad when all this is over! Hope you both manage to get some sleep. I'm going to sleep very soon too, and up at the last minute! Eeek! Xx


----------



## Sparklegirl

Morning ladies :wave:, hope you had a good nights :sleep:..

i didnt :nope: had weird dreams & didnt feel munchkin kick since Monday :shrug:, she is already a daddys girl, she only kicked when he was here even if it was 1 time only, then he left the next day lol


----------



## Miwi

Ladies, im livid. This is such a mess up. Im having my GTT test, but it took them and hour and seven needles to get my first blood sample. So I didn't have my drink till twenty to 10. They have just given me my second blood test less than half an hour after my drink . . . What the hell? I kept asking them was it alright, the midwife said yes, but im pretty sure Im definitely going to fail now. Ugh. When I first came in they said every hour, but clearly they just mean whenever they have a minute. :(


----------



## Sparklegirl

Miwi said:


> Ladies, im livid. This is such a mess up. Im having my GTT test, but it took them and hour and seven needles to get my first blood sample. So I didn't have my drink till twenty to 10. They have just given me my second blood test less than half an hour after my drink . . . What the hell? I kept asking them was it alright, the midwife said yes, but im pretty sure Im definitely going to fail now. Ugh. When I first came in they said every hour, but clearly they just mean whenever they have a minute. :(

oh dear hun :hugs::hugs::hugs: 7 needles :saywhat: sounds like such a mess & they dont know what they doing :dohh: i thought u were not allowed to have water, so when they took it again you had consumed water????
lots of hugs hun :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LyndsJohnson

Hey ladies :hi:

Sorry I've been MIA for so long..... I've been keeping upto date with you all but have to be carefull of spying eyes at work so haven't had chance to post anything! Boooo! 

Good news.....my blood pressure is back down to its normal levels! Yaaay!:happydance:

Also, had my anaesthetist appointment this morning.....man I was so scared! But it was fine....she was really lovely! She just went through all pain relief options then checked my back and throat and said if I needed an epi or to be knocked out it wouldn't be a problem and that was it! Woohoo! :happydance: 

In other news....I'm feeling my little lady all the time now it's amazing! She's so lively! DH felt her for the first time a few nights ago too and he put his head on my belly to see if he could hear anything and she kicked him in the head!! Hahahaha!! It was so funny! :haha:

Oh no miwi that is terrible.....I didn't think they could do that! If you fail it you should ask them to redo it! Hope you're ok? :hugs:

I hope you're all doing really wel? Lots of hugs to you all xxxxx


----------



## Miwi

Sparklegirl said:


> Miwi said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, im livid. This is such a mess up. Im having my GTT test, but it took them and hour and seven needles to get my first blood sample. So I didn't have my drink till twenty to 10. They have just given me my second blood test less than half an hour after my drink . . . What the hell? I kept asking them was it alright, the midwife said yes, but im pretty sure Im definitely going to fail now. Ugh. When I first came in they said every hour, but clearly they just mean whenever they have a minute. :(
> 
> oh dear hun :hugs::hugs::hugs: 7 needles :saywhat: sounds like such a mess & they dont know what they doing :dohh: i thought u were not allowed to have water, so when they took it again you had consumed water????
> lots of hugs hun :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Oh sorry, by drink I mean the glucose drink they give you! But im meant to have blood test before the drink, then one an hour after, then a third an hour after that. But mine is going to go blood test at 9:20, drink at 10:45 as they forgot about me and I had to go find them, then blood test at 10:15. Then god knows when my next test will be lol. Goodness sake.


----------



## Miwi

Thanks Lynds. To be honest if I fail I think I'll just live like I have GD. It can't do any harm I suppose. They don't let you drink after 10pm at my hospital so I really don't want to redo lol xx


----------



## sethsmummy

Ok so first off Miwi: that is disgusting! I would make a complaint to someone. Imagine forgetting a pregnant woman who has need been allowed to eat or drink since 10pm the previous night! That is just shocking, and also taking the bloods before an hour! I would ask if they have noted it down that it was only 30 minutes... as if they put it as an hour then of course its going to come back high as your poor bodies only had 30 minutes! I am so angry for you! And i cant believe it took them 7 attempts to get your blood! If the person couldn't do it they should have asked someone else to come in and do it.. im afraid i would not have put up with that rubbish,,.. your poor arm must be so sore! 


Cottleston: phew good news to hear that they are in their own sacks hun :) 

Sparkle: awww huni :hugs: you know it wont be long till you are feeling your little bubbs kicking away all the time. With seth i think i was 22 weeks before i got regular movements. She maybe just doesn't want daddy to miss any special moments :hugs:


:hi: Lynds :D glad to see you back huni... bad co workers lol they are supposed to not look :haha: :happydance: for your blood pressure coming back down, that is such good news huni :D I'm glad your anesthetist appointment went well, I have mine on tuesday and i hope they are as nice.. but i will be discussing an elective section so don't know what they will be like. And congratulations on babba kicking all the time.. cant believe your oh got kicked in the head :haha: Ethan wont even kick when my dh has his hand on my tummy. poor man has given up trying to feel him move. 


In other news I got my Bile Salt Level results ladies... and its at 4 which is within the "normal" range but since its not negative my midwife will do it again at 28 weeks since i will be having more blood drawn then anyway.My blood pressure is still up though. So happy though and I hope its just a little glitch where my bodies decided to be extra extra itchy. I had a real weird sensation this morning..... Either Ethan or my Placenta moved right to the front of my tummy and i could feel a REALLY strong pulse, it was so strong it was moving my hand when i pressed on it and then i could feel Ethan kick on top of that... so darn weird lol.


----------



## Miwi

Hey seths! I'm so annoyed by the whole thing, I feel like it was a total waste of time as they messed up the times . . . I asked two midwives if it was ok, they both said yes, but I'm pretty sure this now means I'm going to fail. Diabetes clinic here I come . . . But I think I'd rather do that than have to redo that stinking test. I'm so glad to be home, I think I'm going to go to bed and nap! On the plus side I'm really not as thirsty as I thought I would be, just ate so I'll see how I go today.

I'm glad your levels are within normal Hun, hopefully they stay that way! I think it was a glitch ;) Just like my thirst! Fingers crossed!! Oooh that does sound weird, I had no idea our placentas could move like that! Strange :) xx


----------



## sethsmummy

I'm glad you'v got it over and done with hun, although i think id rather re do it than have to prick my finger several times a day for another 3 months lol but thats just me. 

yeah hope so hun we shall see what the next level comes back as. hehe i didnt know the placenta could move like that either so im thinking it must have just been Ethan.. must have been having a good stretch in there :haha:

i hope you have a good nap hun xxx


----------



## Miwi

Yea you might be right. I forgot about the finger pricking! Well I will just see what happens I suppose, hopefully I'll pass with flying colours! :)

Well I know my LO has been very active today, stretching lots more than usual! Maybe there's something in the water lol xx


----------



## sethsmummy

hehe, must be hun.. feels like he is doing summersaults in there right now.. my tummy feels like it is rippling :haha:

I will keep my fingers crossed for you... when do you get the results? xx


----------



## Miwi

Aw it's so nice when they're active, I really love it :)

Well originally they told me Monday, but today they said it could be today or tomorrow. Apparently if you get a phone call it's bad news, if you just get a letter it's good. I'm eating whatever I want today, just incase lol. Preparing for the worst!


----------



## sethsmummy

hahaah make sure you eat plenty of cake and chocolate lol. I think everyone here gets a phone call hun regardless of whether its good or bad xx


----------



## Miwi

That's the plan lol. My thirst is a lot better too so maybe it was just a phase :-/ I'm a weirdo I think. Haha. If I haven't heard by Tuesday I'll phone the ward and ask! I'm really curious to know. Going to be good after today though, only one bad day is allowed. I'm calling it Food Friday lol.

How's your itching today Hun? Xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Omg just catching up... Miwi, the way they treated you is disgusting! I'd suggest asking for another one but I know that'd be a total and utter nightmare. So angry for you! 

Seths, glad yours came back normal gun. Sounds like they're gonna keep on top of it if they're testing again at 28 weeks. Great news!

As for me... My downs result came this morning. Low risk, 1:50,000. Phew.
Tempted to use the Doppler again but common sense is telling me it's not worth the worry in case I don't hear one of the twins or something.


----------



## sethsmummy

Miwi: that sounds like a damn good plan to me. Im still itchy, arms,neck,head so far my legs and feet normally kick in at night time (or they did last night anyway). 

Cottleston :happydance: woop woop for low risk :D its so reasuring to get that isn't it. And thank you , yeah i am so glad she is going to keep a look out for it. Its like she said though if shes taking blood anyway she may as well while she is there :) 

Give the doppler a go, you never know you may just be able to pick both up.. but just remind yourself your not a proffesional and if you cant find both then dont worry. Im sure once you are much further on and you can be sure where each twin is lying that you will be able to pick both up by yourself :) xxxx


----------



## Miwi

Cottles: Thanks, I'm not happy, but I'm going to wait for the result now and then see. I may ask to retake it if it comes back only just positive . . . But for now I'd like to forget about it haha. Even just for a couple of days  I'm so happy you're low risk for downs! That's great news!! Ive never gotten a doppler for that very reason, im too much of a worry wort, but I say go with your gut, if you want to try go for it :) Xx

Seths: That's awful :( I hope you get a bit of relief soon. Xx

I'm shattered today! Going to watch corrie tonight then straight to bed for me  My life's so exciting! Haha. I honestly don't know how all you ladies that already have little ones do this! Im whacked!


----------



## sethsmummy

me too hun but at least its not quite as severe as it has been. I can cope with it like this :)

hehe i think your body just gets used to running on low fuel after a while. I missed corrie a few times this week, i keep starting to watch them properly and then stopping and then picking it up again a few days later lol x


----------



## Miwi

Thats really good! Same with my thirst, I can cope like this definitely. As long as something is bearable we can cope with anything can't we :) I still hope we were both just going through a strange phase! 

I've always been a fan of corrie, it's the only soap I watch but lately I'm turning into a really sad mum to be, I even found myself saying to OH on Sunday 'Im so glad Corries on, it my favourite show'. Lol. Erm, say what?! At least I'm easy pleased I suppose!! :winkwink:


----------



## sethsmummy

:haha: i bet his face was a right picture! 

i watch neighbours, hollyoaks, emmerdale, corri, and occasionally eastenders lol. Im in the super sad club. But its only because my parents used to watch them all when i was younger so i got into them quite a bit. We get Sky on monday though so will have a few more channels to play with. MIL's way of trying to buy her way bk into my good books (when i couldnt care less about sky)... she even sent me a bday card!! shocked is not the word! 

xxx


----------



## melany

Hey everyone! I had my baby girl yesterday through c section! I have a this is it story in the third trimester but I wanted to come in here and let you guys know that because of my weight he actually decided to go through my lower tummy fat rather than lifting it up and making the incision there. He said that it is more sanitary and less prone to infection since it's not in a roll. I am very happy he did this!

GL everyone!


----------



## Sparklegirl

melany said:


> Hey everyone! I had my baby girl yesterday through c section! I have a this is it story in the third trimester but I wanted to come in here and let you guys know that because of my weight he actually decided to go through my lower tummy fat rather than lifting it up and making the incision there. He said that it is more sanitary and less prone to infection since it's not in a roll. I am very happy he did this!
> 
> GL everyone!

Congrats Melany :happydance: :hugs::hugs::hugs:
im going to read your story in 3rd tri now... im i wrong or was she supposed to come next mnth onlyon my birthday lol??? im soo happy for you :cloud9:


----------



## melany

She was due Jan 8th. She had other plans though lol


----------



## melany

err, jan 6 i mean lol


----------



## Sparklegirl

melany said:


> err, jan 6 i mean lol

as long as u both ok, & she a happy healthy baby :thumbup:


----------



## melany

Still in NICU but everything looks good so far! I can't wait to hold her


----------



## realbeauty86

Awww Congrats on the new baby! I can't wait for that moment. 


On another note. I had my appointment yesterday and my BP was still the same. She wants to put me on medicine but not just yet because my pressure isn't extremely high. Its like 141 over 88 or something like that. So I have another appointment in exactly two weeks and I still haven't gotten my appointment for my ultrasound yet, my doctor is working my nerves. She wants me to get an ultrasound on the high risk floor, so I have to wait til they call me with an appointment date. I dont like that. =(

Question: what's the difference between high risk and the normal doctors???

Just a fyi in case anyone wants to know, I've never had high BP before this pregnancy and I dont have diabetes but I am rather large


----------



## realbeauty86

Oh and I have kept up on everyone's story. Its just hard for me to respond to most cuz I check on my phone. I gotta hurry and get internet again. Hope all problems with everyone gets resolved. I pray everyone comes out in the end with healthy babies and a healthier you =)


----------



## sethsmummy

melany said:


> Hey everyone! I had my baby girl yesterday through c section! I have a this is it story in the third trimester but I wanted to come in here and let you guys know that because of my weight he actually decided to go through my lower tummy fat rather than lifting it up and making the incision there. He said that it is more sanitary and less prone to infection since it's not in a roll. I am very happy he did this!
> 
> GL everyone!

Congratulations hun! Cant wait to go ready your story :D :hugs:

realbeauty86 I think the high risk ones will do a more detailed scan and probably having better machinery. Im on Aspirin at the moment .. my bp was 158/88 the other day so slowly creeping up. Next appointment on tuesday but dont know if I'll get my bp done that day. I'v never had high BP either apart from in my previous pregnancy. Seems my body just doesnt like being pregnant :haha: 

xxx


----------



## Miwi

Congrats Melany!! She's beautiful :)

Seths- How's your itching Hun?

Hope you all are doing well!! <3


----------



## sethsmummy

It's not too bad thanks hun! Infact its almost stopped :happydance: how is the thirst going??? xxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Congratulations Melany!
Glad to hear the itching isn't so bad now seths. 
I got the twins (nearly said boys then, wonder if that means anything lol) on the Doppler last night. At least I think it was both of them, kinda hard to tell at the mo!


----------



## sethsmummy

CottlestonPie said:


> Congratulations Melany!
> Glad to hear the itching isn't so bad now seths.
> I got the twins (nearly said boys then, wonder if that means anything lol) on the Doppler last night. At least I think it was both of them, kinda hard to tell at the mo!

oh wow huni thats amazing! :happydance: 

hehe i wouldnt hold out much although mothers intuition can be very right. I was right with seth, and kind of right with this one too... as i always said i hope its a girl but know its going to be another boy lol xxxx


----------



## Miwi

That's great news Seths! Heres hoping it carries on getting better. My thirst is A LOT better too and to be honest I've not been eating all that great the last few days, so I can safely say its not food related lol. No phone call about my results yet . . . Wonder if that's good news or not!

Cottles- That's so exciting you heard the twins :) I've always wanted my own Doppler but was too afraid of being dependant on it / not finding a heartbeat as I don't know what I'm doing and freaking out lol. As for gender I'm not so sure, I was convinced I was having a boy, and unless both ultrasound techs were very wrong looks like my mothers intuition wasn't up to much lol. But you never know!! Would you like boys? Or do you not really mind?


----------



## sethsmummy

o0oo thats good Miwi :D looks like we were both just having a funny phase lol think we are going to have to come up with different dwarf names lol


----------



## realbeauty86

I finally made it to my 20th week. Yay me!!! Half way cooked lol. Is anyone else ribs soar or was soar around this time?


----------



## realbeauty86

I need to get on a computer and change my tickers. They're off by a day. Everyday counts lol


----------



## sethsmummy

congratulations on 20 weeks realbeauty :D 

I'v not had any pain in my ribs... mins is all down below whenever little ones kicks/moves x


----------



## Miwi

Lol seths! Aye we def need new drawf names, hmmm. I think my name this week will be Nesty! Just been to the mama and papas outlet store and spent £20 on a bouncer (not a bad deal I think!) but I can't stop buying little things for our new house too. A lot of our stuff is still in storage so the house is a bit bare! I don't like it! I want it to be all homely for when she arrives, thankfully we've still plenty of time!

Real beauty- Congrats on half way! 20 weeks was SUCH a good feeling :) I've not had much pain in my ribs but my LO is always quite low down. Maybe you're carrying high?


----------



## Miwi

Oh, has anyone ever used a birthing ball? Did you find they were a good investment? I'm scared of bursting one haha, even though they say anti burst up to 200kg! Eeek.


----------



## sethsmummy

wow that is a good deal from mamas and papas hun! 

I think my name this week is achey! every single time baby kicks it hurts like hell! 

I had a birthing ball hun with seth and it didnt pop on me (I weighted around 17 stone when i had him)... BUT my sister did pop hers when she was in labour but she was 20 stone at the time. 

You can get them kind of cheap so thought bth if it pops it doesnt matter hehe. Will just make you laugh your head off if it does :haha: xxx


----------



## Miwi

Oooh aches suck. I'm really noticing that I hurt a lot more than I used to! Rolling over in bed is starting to become a chore  Oh the jobs eh! 

Yea I thought it was a good deal too, and I've been looking for one for ages, I was going to spend about £20 and get a second hand one from gumtree so when I saw this one I just made an impulse buy. It's this one - wasn't actually reduced (from £25 durect from m&p) much but I still like it!! https://www.amazon.co.uk/Mamas-Papas-Bubble-Bouncer-Time/dp/B007PYDALA

I think I'm going to invest in a birthing ball. Well! Confession, I actually got one when I got the bouncer, but it says 5ft 5in and under need a 55cm ball on the box. Well I thought that was a bit small, but got it anyway, only to see on the website it's for 5 ft 1 and under :doh: Annoyed! I'll have to take it back, was wondering whether to exchange or just get my money back, But sure I think I'll get the 65cm one if they have any and see how long it lasts lol. I was about 17st when I got pregnant, so I'm prob closer to 18st now! xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

oooo i like that bouncer! 

I have to turn in stages in bed.. its getting bloody annoying.. lord knows what its going to be like when further on!

Id deffo just exchange it hun, they are real good for rolling round on when you are uncomfortable. i used mine a fair bit but not when i was actually in labour xx


----------



## Miwi

Ooh glad you like it! I think it's still wise to go neutral, I kep having this niggling feeling that I'm actually having a boy lol. It's sitting in the corner of my living room as I type, just waiting for LO - think I'm a bit keen lol.

Thanks for the advice Hun, I will definitely exchange it. I'm a bit miffed as I ummmed and ahhhed over which size to get for ages. Grrr. Ah well, if they don't have the right size when I go back (it's the outlet so they only had 3 in stock) I'll just get my money back and order another from amazon. I was hoping it would be comfortable to sit on while watching tv! And then useful later when I'm fully cooked for bouncing on lol. 

Ps - Elf is just starting on channel 4! Brilliant lol.


----------



## sethsmummy

iv not got a bouncy chair yet but iv got a "jungle" swing :) Seth has already claimed it as his lol 
My cousin is supposed to be giving me her old bouncy chair but i dont know if she is or not anymore as she was meant to come up the end of last month and didnt. 

oh yes they are very comfy.. just dont inflate it 100%$ let it have a tiny bit of give on it then its extra comfy :D Its really good for helping baby get into the right position too! In fact when i have the spare cash i might just have to invest in one too .. help baby get engaged and into the right position. And as long as your posture is good on the ball then it can help pelvic pain and back ache too :thumbup:

hmmm iv seen elf too many times to really like it anymore plus hubby is on his xbox so iv no chance unless i go sit in the bedroom xx


----------



## Miwi

I've not got a swing, don't think I'll be able to afford one though I'm sure they come in handy! I wanted a bouncer so that LO has somewhere to sit down stairs, all I have is a cradle in the bedroom, cot in nursery and now a bouncer. Oh and a matt on the floor (a gym I think they're called?!). So I'm glad I finally have somewhere for her to chill out that's not the floor! :) 

I've only seen elf once before, so it's still good to me ;) My OH is napping as he's on nights this week so I've free run of the tv for a change! Woop woop. Not to mention a bed to myself all week. I can't wait! Haha.

When I have my ball sorted I'll be dwarf named Bouncy that week lol


----------



## sethsmummy

have a look for a second hand one hun, i paid £20 for mine! they are about £80 in the shops. look on facebook (if you have it) for any for sale free and wanted sites in your area. Thats how i got mine :D and most of my other stuff for that matter. on tuesday i go pick up A LOT of clothes for £20 from a lady who was having a clear out of her little ones old clothes lol. I was just meant to get a little bundle.. but shes decided just to give me it all lol 

ooo i still need a gym thing for bubbs. My carpet is disgusting! so many stains in it from seth or peoples dirty shoes. I need to try and use a rug doctor on it but no idea if that will help. not doing that till after xmas thjough. so just incase i want a nice big mat/gym for baby to lie on. 

oooo bed to yourself.. im jelous.. my other half steals most of the bed.. if i move a little bit he steals the space i have just left lol 

hahahah I think this dwarf thing is going to be fun! :D 

11 days and counting till my 28 week scan.. i cant wait :D


----------



## Miwi

Ah yea that's a great idea about looking on the local sale fb pages! I will definately do that in Jan when I have money again lol. OH got our gym matt from gumtree for a tenner I think, so theyre definately around cheap! That's amazing about the clothes bundle! Good for you! All my clothes except for a few have been second hand too, from charity shops (I manage one so I just get other managers to price stuff for me and then I buy it! Handy really!) and literally everything I buy is seriously on sale! I'm so not buying into the whole idea of having to spend loads to have a baby. :) 

Oh I think I've seen play matts quite cheap too you know, not the ones with the arches over the top, but they have mirrors etc sewn into the matt and they're quite a lot bigger! I'll have to try and remember where I've seen them. That would be handy for you!

Aw I'm a bit jealous that you get a 28 week scan ;) I was thinking that the growth scans would be the one good thing about having GD if I do have it! Lol. 

Oh and my OH does that too! I've started getting a bit mean recently and literally kicking him when he steals space or starts to snore! I need my sleep dammit ;)


----------



## Jellycat

:hi: can I join you guys?

I'm expecting baby no2 and am currently 13 weeks pregnant. I was a bmi of 37 with JJ and this time I'm 16lb heavier. Under consultant care this time even though with ds I had a fairly ok labour with no GD or high bp.

So far I've lost 6lbs since my BFP not through trying and aiming to gain as little weight as possible in this pregnancy


----------



## Miwi

Jellycat said:


> :hi: can I join you guys?
> 
> I'm expecting baby no2 and am currently 13 weeks pregnant. I was a bmi of 37 with JJ and this time I'm 16lb heavier. Under consultant care this time even though with ds I had a fairly ok labour with no GD or high bp.
> 
> So far I've lost 6lbs since my BFP not through trying and aiming to gain as little weight as possible in this pregnancy

Hi! Welcome :) Congrats on hitting the second trimester, such a great milestone! :thumbup: Hope you have a happy n healthy pregnancy!! I've been complication free so far and I had a bmi of about 39/40 when I got pregnant . I've perfect blood pressure etc, will find out early next week if I've GD but that was just a standard test :) I'm sure you'll do great!! :flower:


----------



## sethsmummy

Jellycat said:


> :hi: can I join you guys?
> 
> I'm expecting baby no2 and am currently 13 weeks pregnant. I was a bmi of 37 with JJ and this time I'm 16lb heavier. Under consultant care this time even though with ds I had a fairly ok labour with no GD or high bp.
> 
> So far I've lost 6lbs since my BFP not through trying and aiming to gain as little weight as possible in this pregnancy

:hi: huni :D congratulations on your BFP :D and congratulations on hitting second tri too :happydance:

Iv been under consultant care since 16weeks due to a bad experience with my first labor. Now being watched for pre-e with rising BP. So far (well just over a week ago) I had gained 8lb so far.. need to weigh myself again lol. xxx


----------



## Jellycat

How does consultant care differ to a midwife is it still the same things in an appointment? I've got my first consultant appointment 28th jan and think they are going to see how much weight I've gained in that time. I was boarder line for GD last time do makes me nervous in new year taking the GD test again .

So far first tri has been alot easier this time compared to carrying JJ


----------



## sethsmummy

it just means its in a hospital really hun. My consultant does the same as my midwife just at the hospital lol. My consultant has not weighed me once and iv seen him twice so far. The first appointment was just to say hello and discuss my fears from my previous birth and also for him to get all the details of my previous pregnancy and birth as it was a different hospital so they have no notes or anything like that. He decided i was to have growth scans and also take aspirin due to previous pre-eclampsia and also brought my GTT forward by 2 weeks due to high bmi (44). 2nd appointment was done due to having dizzy spells when i was found to have tachycardia... my pulse has not been under 100 since i got pregnant, last reading on thursday was 112. 

I see him again on the 20th after my first growth scan so see what happens in that appointment. hopefully my bp will have come down by then from 156/88 that it was on thursday! xx


----------



## Sparklegirl

Jellycat said:


> :hi: can I join you guys?
> 
> I'm expecting baby no2 and am currently 13 weeks pregnant. I was a bmi of 37 with JJ and this time I'm 16lb heavier. Under consultant care this time even though with ds I had a fairly ok labour with no GD or high bp.
> 
> So far I've lost 6lbs since my BFP not through trying and aiming to gain as little weight as possible in this pregnancy

hey hun, welcome!! when are you due???


----------



## Jellycat

I'm due 16th June


----------



## CottlestonPie

Yay welcome! I'm due in June too!

Ugh ladies I need to rant. Feel free to ignore, just need to get this out there do that maybe it'll leave my mind long enough to let me sleep. 
Basically... IN-LAWS.

My in laws live 50 odd miles away so once a fortnight they take Toby for a couple of nights to spend time with him. Last time, he left on Sunday and I packed for him to be there til Wednesday. They decided to bring him back on the Friday. 
So tonight I made it perfectly clear that I hate not seeing my baby boy for five whole days, I'm hormonal, I shouldbt be getting stressed and that when they take him tonight, he is to be home either Tuesday night or early Wednesday. They agreed in person, then once they'd left DH informed me that they will probably have him til Thursday because of some lame reason. 
I'm so fkn angry and don't want to stop them looking after Toby but he is MY SON. He's not a doll that is to be passed around, as his mother it should be down to me to decide where he is at all times. I feel so powerless and upset. Like they have no respect for me or my wishes as a mum and they'll just decide Tony's schedule for me.

And to top it off, MIL made me feel so guilty before they left today because I told her she was not going to be in the delivery room. She said that because there's two of them I'd need an extra person. I said no. Itd be my husband and my mother. Nobody else needs to see my lady bits thanks. But she just went quiet and now I feel terrible because DH says she feels left out but it's not really something I want to change. 

In summary.., BLERGH ARGH SIGH I'm going to bed. 

Hope you ladies have had a better day than me lol xx


----------



## Sparklegirl

CottlestonPie said:


> Yay welcome! I'm due in June too!
> 
> Ugh ladies I need to rant. Feel free to ignore, just need to get this out there do that maybe it'll leave my mind long enough to let me sleep.
> Basically... IN-LAWS.
> 
> My in laws live 50 odd miles away so once a fortnight they take Toby for a couple of nights to spend time with him. Last time, he left on Sunday and I packed for him to be there til Wednesday. They decided to bring him back on the Friday.
> So tonight I made it perfectly clear that I hate not seeing my baby boy for five whole days, I'm hormonal, I shouldbt be getting stressed and that when they take him tonight, he is to be home either Tuesday night or early Wednesday. They agreed in person, then once they'd left DH informed me that they will probably have him til Thursday because of some lame reason.
> I'm so fkn angry and don't want to stop them looking after Toby but he is MY SON. He's not a doll that is to be passed around, as his mother it should be down to me to decide where he is at all times. I feel so powerless and upset. Like they have no respect for me or my wishes as a mum and they'll just decide Tony's schedule for me.
> 
> And to top it off, MIL made me feel so guilty before they left today because I told her she was not going to be in the delivery room. She said that because there's two of them I'd need an extra person. I said no. Itd be my husband and my mother. Nobody else needs to see my lady bits thanks. But she just went quiet and now I feel terrible because DH says she feels left out but it's not really something I want to change.
> 
> In summary.., BLERGH ARGH SIGH I'm going to bed.
> 
> Hope you ladies have had a better day than me lol xx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: is all i have hun, i know how you feel.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sethsmummy

oh my fkn god! I would have gone absolutely bat shit crazy if it were me hun :hugs::hugs:

Do you have anyone who could take you to pick him up on the day you want him home? That is so damn out of order what they have done. why the hell isnt your DH sticking up for you with this one? They have obv gone behind your back and told him that they are not bringing him back till the Thursday! Can i ask what the excuse was? 

I am afraid if it were me i would be telling them when you either go get him or they bring him back that they will not be having him again until they realise they have to bring him back when you say so! They cant just keep him against your wishes! I wont even let anyone had my son for 1 night never mind 5 nights so i know how you feel. I hate not seeing my lil guy. 

As for her trying to put the guilt trip on you.. just tell her point blank your not changing your mind. You dont need an extra person at all, if you cant hold them straight away your mum can hold one and your husband can hold the other. At the end of the day why should you let someone on the room where you are on show just because they want to be there. Your mum has seen it all before (i still wont let my mum in.. i just wouldn't be comfortable with that). I had the same problem with my best friend, if i have natural she will be there for some of the labor and she kicked off like hell that i wasnt letting her be there for the birth, but i told her straight in the end and shes not mentioned it since. There are a lot of people not happy with how i want to do things.. but its just tuff shit.. and thats all there is to it. We are the ones giving birth... and it is upto us.. and only us who comes into that room! 


. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jellycat

Oh cottlestonpie :hugs: had similar issues with in laws the first year with JJ . So I was very honest with them and thankfully they have realised the boundaries. In regards to delivery back you up 100% :hugs:


----------



## kalyrra

I'm with you on the MIL not being in the delivery room! She doesn't need to be there, and if you don't want her then that should be that! That's such a personal and very revealing experience, so you totally have the choice of who is present. The nurses will keep anyone unwanted out of the room, so make sure you tell them who is welcome and who needs to leave, and they'll be the bad guys for you. 

If she presses the issue, ask her if she would want YOU there watching her use the bathroom, or during a pap smear, etc... I'm sure she wouldn't want to be exposed in front of YOU!


Things are going pretty well here... just counting down the days it seems! I see my OB on Tuesday. Hoping my weight is still stable. :wacko: The swelling and carpal tunnel are still pretty rough, especially after work, so I'm hoping she can get me off work early on disability... that way I'll get paid for it, and not have to use my maternity leave up before it's time!


----------



## kraftykoala

Blimey, I don't think I'd even want my mum there let alone MIL! Just me and hubby is plenty in the room.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Thank ladies xxx
The only reason my mum is allowed at the birth is because hubby is a bit uncomfortable with all the encouragement and comforting stuff. He's like a rabbit in headlights bless him... Says he feels like he's being patronising when he's saying "you're ok yo can do it etc" so he doesn't like to. But I need that kind of support and he's way happier having my mum do it!

I spoke to him last night and he has agreed to back me up. We're picking Toby up Wednesday morning if they don't drop him off on Tuesday and will support whatever decision I make about MIL in the delivery room. I explained to him how vulnerable a time it is for the woman. Totally exposed, first few moments with baby, I don't need anyone there who I feel might interfere. She will try to hold the babies first when in my mind it should be skin to skin with me or straight to hubby. My mum knows and respects this so that's fine. 
I also said to him "if you were in the most amount of pain you have ever been in and you boy bits were on show... Would you invite MY mother in?" and he was like ummmmmm nope. Think he understands!

In other news, had some pink spotting this morning after some pain in what felt like my cervix. I'm sure it's nothing but I might call the hospital later and see what they say. Ive had some spotting early on and did in my previous pregnancy but im erring on the side of caution this time since there was a bit of pain too. 

Good luck at the OB kaly... Hope you manage to get signed off :thumbup:


----------



## kraftykoala

With my first son my husband kept shushing me during the (unsuccessful) pushing phase. I told him if he shushed me once more I'd break his &*%$ing nose and he shut up ;)


----------



## sethsmummy

:haha: my hubby was useless when i was in labor. just sat in the corner not knowing what to do wit himself.but to be honest it wasnt easy for him to help since i wasnt allowed off the bed or anything.

I'm glad you guys are going to pick him up hun, your in laws need to respect your rules and not create their own.

Good luck tomorrow Kalyrra :) I am sure you will be fine (reminded me i need to weigh myself too lol). Fingers crossed she/he will see how much discomfort you are in and decide to sign you off. 

I have my GTT in the morning :S not looking forward to it.. and then in the afternoon my Anesthetist appointment where i discuss my c-section hopefully! FX So i will be thinking of you :) :hugs:


----------



## Miwi

Well ladies I just got the dreaded phone call. I had a minor abnormality in one of my GTT blood tests. So looks like I have GD, if only slightly. I have to go to the diabetic clinic on Thursday afternoon, and I'm mortified! Don't get me wrong, I'd never judge another woman for having GD but deep down I feel like I've brought this upon myself and my baby. Ugh. I'm so scared! I hope to god no one mentions my weight cuz if they do I think I'll just burst into tears. Sigh.
Here's to no more sugar for the next X amount of months.


----------



## sethsmummy

awww Miwi :hugs: at least it was just a slight abnormality hun BUT that could have been caused by them messing up your test! Id mention it at the clinic about how they took your bloods after 30 mins and not 1 hour like they were supposed to. Fingers crossed you will just have to finger prick x amount of times a day and control is with diet. 

I hope to goodness i pass mine.. I'v no idea where the hell the clinic is around here and no doubt there isn't one in my town and I will have to goto the one where my hospital is xxxx

EDIT: oh and if they mention your weight just tell them to pee off. lol the ones my sister saw were bigger than what she was :hehe: 

and just looked and theres a clinic at my gp surgery.. fx i could go there if need be!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Miwi hun I'm sorry :hugs:
There's no way you brought this on yourself. Did you ask if maybe the way the test was conducted (with the timings and stuff) could have affected your results? Hope all goes well at the clinic xx

I'm off for a scan tomorrow or Thursday. Had some shooting pains and a bit of pink when I wiped this morning. I'm sure it's fine they just want to make sure. DH is freaking out because I'm so calm lol... Complete role reversal from last time :haha:


----------



## sethsmummy

I hope everything is ok Cottleston FX for just a bit of cervical irritation. 

bless men, i feel so sorry for them when we are pregnant. They stress over things we dont, and dont stress about things they should be pmsl xxx


----------



## Miwi

Aw cottleston I hope all is well! I agree with seths, I'm sure it's just irritation :hugs: My OH is always so calm it drives me nuts ;) lol

Yea I think I will mention the way the test was done when I go. Although I think she said it was my last test that was slightly raised! Which I suppose means it's nothing to do with that? Unless it was a knock on effect. Arghhh I'm gutted, though I really didn't think I would be if I had it, strange how things effect us differently. I won't be telling anyone other than OH, for some reason I'm really embarrassed about this! But if it was anyone else i wouldn't think twice! Guess I'm just hard on myself.

Seths I hope you pass too Hun. Apparently the clinic takes a full afternoon, so I can guarantee you really don't want it lol. I wonder if I will have to finger prick after meals? She said I would have another two blood tests while there, but I suppose I could always be given the monitor thingy (you can tell I'm new to this haha) to take home! Ughhhhh!!


----------



## sethsmummy

well my sister was given the moniter thing, lancets (the little needles), testing strips and a needle box all at her first appointment hun. The next one she was given her insulin etc but hers was really bad. 

You will prob be expected to prick first thing in the morning, lunch time, after your tea, and then just before bed to record the results to start with. My sister the first time pricked herself 30mins after every meal till she learned what she could/couldnt eat without sending her sugars sky high xx


----------



## Miwi

Thanks Hun! That's really helpful. I better enjoy the next two days of no finger pricking then lol


----------



## sethsmummy

lol yeah, i dont think its too bad to be honest, then again i suppose it depends how often you have to do it. Stick to the fatty bits of your fingers as it doesnt hurt as much :) xx


----------



## Miwi

Good to know! :) I've just been to tesco for whole grain stuff n veg, so that'll do me in the mean time before I see the dietician. Walking around the aisles was a tad depressing! Lol.

Hope you're having a good evening :) Corrie is on twice tonight lol. My fave show don't you know! Haha.


----------



## sethsmummy

im being made to walk out to the shop lol its gna be freezing.. but seth is now all excited about going. 

urgh i hate whole grain lol. I think even if i do have it i wont be able to do the whole one thing for me another for hubby and son.. just wouldnt be able to afford that.. not with tesco's prices!


----------



## Miwi

Oh no! It is going to be freezing :( It's -2 here, I imagine it's colder in Scotland! Poor you!

Honestly I'm the same, I only could afford it cuz I needed groceries today anyway, so I just bought different things. My OH eats terribly but he's cheap so can't complain too much! I'm going to have to be really strict with myself because the same money got me less food than normal, so I'll have to stict to my plan or I'll be very hungry this time next week lol.


----------



## Jellycat

Miwi - sorry to hear about your results but at least it's only a slight issue.

Cottlestonpie - hope the spotting was a one off. Good luck with the scan


----------



## realbeauty86

sethsmummy said:


> I hope everything is ok Cottleston FX for just a bit of cervical irritation.
> 
> bless men, i feel so sorry for them when we are pregnant. They stress over things we dont, and dont stress about things they should be pmsl xxx

Lol I thought this was funny because men so do this. My guy worries about EVERYTHING, I have to explain so much and some times I have to tell him, im no doctor. That's how much he worries, sometimes I just laugh Smh


----------



## sethsmummy

hehe yeah mine is the same real beauty.

cottleston I hope that you get your scan today and all is well.

I am just about to go get seth up poor boy and be out the door within 30 minutes to go and get the bus. Have my GTT this morning and not looking forward to it.. im absolutely starving! 

hope you all have a good day girls xx


----------



## Miwi

Cottleston- Good luck today, I hope you get your scan today and its great news!! I'll be thinking of you xox

Seths- I hope your GTT test goes well! Make sure you eat lots after ;) Best part of the test lol. Is it the anaesthetist you're seeing this afternoon too? You'll have to let me know how you get on, I hope you get the ok for your c-section! I have my anaesthetist appointment on Friday :) xox


----------



## melany

possible risk ladies, like i said my ob went through my lower belly fat instead of puling it up for my c section.

Well, 4 days later and i tried to poop TMI! and I think i popped an internal stitch. You can't see anything from the outside but the doctor told me to keep an eye out for redness or extra swelling.

I think my size contributed to the pop :(


----------



## CottlestonPie

Not getting a scan today. Because they shut down the other nearby(ish) hospital, my one is struggling to cope with the load. I had more pain last night but no bleeding. So now I'm upset that I have to wait and terrified that because they're so busy I'm honns give birth in a corridor somewhere.


----------



## realbeauty86

Good luck with all your scans today ladies. Fingers crossed


----------



## CottlestonPie

Seths hun how was your GTT?

Melany, sounds painful! Hope it wasn't anything serious


----------



## sethsmummy

melany said:


> possible risk ladies, like i said my ob went through my lower belly fat instead of puling it up for my c section.
> 
> Well, 4 days later and i tried to poop TMI! and I think i popped an internal stitch. You can't see anything from the outside but the doctor told me to keep an eye out for redness or extra swelling.
> 
> I think my size contributed to the pop :(

Oh no huni, i hope your ok!

Cottleston that sucks huni.. do you definitely get a scan on Thursday? :hugs::hugs: Can't believe they have not got you right in!


I PASSED MY GTT!! woohoooooo :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Passed it with flying colours apparently. AND My anesthetist appointment was amazing! He was so so nice... haha and his word for bigger ladies... we are "cuddly and fluffy" haha he made me giggle with that :haha: 
And also he said that with my reasons i am almost 100% guarunteed my section! :haha: I am so damn happy. He said he cant say a deffo yes or no as that's down to my consultant but he says it should be a yes :D 

SO i will either get the dates 5th March, 7th march or the 12th march. Im hoping they go for the 7th :D xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Sounds like the best appointment ever.... Congrats!! :happydance:

I definitely like the term "fluffy" heehee

I'll get a scan tomorrow or Thursday. Got the heartbeats today though so I'm not too worried.


----------



## sethsmummy

glad you got to hear the heartbeats huni :D 

so reasuring. When i was in today there were 2 ladies in for reduced movements... seth was so amazed hearing their babies heartbeats lol. xx


----------



## Jellycat

CottlestonPie said:


> Not getting a scan today. Because they shut down the other nearby(ish) hospital, my one is struggling to cope with the load. I had more pain last night but no bleeding. So now I'm upset that I have to wait and terrified that because they're so busy I'm honns give birth in a corridor somewhere.

Which hospital are you looking to go to? I can't decide on pembury, ashford or Medway as all are of equal distance to me.


----------



## Jellycat

Melanesia - hope you are ok as that sounds very painful. Going for no 2s was difficult for me for a couple of weeks nOt quite sure why this happens hormones?

Seth - congrats on passing the GTT !!! What a relief .

I had to go a couple of times to be monitored due to reduced movement each time I went think JJ hated the machine and would kick away!


----------



## CottlestonPie

I don't go to any of those jellycat... Im at darent valley which is now having to cope with the former queen Mary's sidcup patients. I'd take a tour of each and find out which you prefer. I understand Pembury is taking on a lot of the work from Maidstone though?

One thing I will say for Darent Valley, although I've not enjoyed having to wait for this scan, is that they've apparently been putting a lot of money into their NICU which is kind of a big deal for me as there is a possibility of not going full term with these bubbas.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

hello ladies can i join your wonderful group.. im a plus size mom, pregnant with baby #3 10 weeks today along and due July 9th. :) would love to be able to talk to other's that are plus size as i am and not really having baby bumps more like B bumps at the moment.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

RosieB1977 said:


> I am joining!
> I'm a big girl, and pregnant! My Dr has told me that there are no real dangers that I have in store for me, even though I'm bigger. No one has ever said anything to me about being big... or older(I'm 34... turning 35 mid september)
> I don't have any fear... and I don't think anyone else should either!!!! We should all enjoy our pregnancies!!!!!

AMEN!!! iv never had issues either... i had gestational diabetes with my last but when i tested on my own i was always in the really good range i just dont react well to the glucose syrup they give you to test for it. i get really sick im not a sweets person. so i dont count that as a n issue since it wasnt ever relevant.


----------



## Jellycat

Ahhh daren't valley was on the news last week for having portable cabins for its A&E assessment wards, hadn't realised it was taking on sidcup too. Similar situation to Maidstone vs pembury then as Maidstone is only a birthing unit but any complication they can't handle and have no children facilities or peads there anymore so think I'll be either pembury or ashford.


That's good darent has NICU facilities being updated.


----------



## Jellycat

Sw33tp3a said:


> hello ladies can i join your wonderful group.. im a plus size mom, pregnant with baby #3 10 weeks today along and due July 9th. :) would love to be able to talk to other's that are plus size as i am and not really having baby bumps more like B bumps at the moment.

Welcome :hi:

I have a B bump until almost full term I hate it but try and disguise with bump bands ( not very successfully !). I'm hoping if Im able to minimise my weight gain this time I may round out earlier.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Yeah the situation at darent is pretty crazy just now. I mean sidcup wasn't a great hospital but dartford can't handle the extra patients. It's one of the reasons I wouldn't go through a&e for the emergency scan. Don't fancy spending ages in a cold cabin!

Welcome sweetpea! I will have a B bump too... Over bump maternity jeans help to shape it a bit but it still makes me uncomfortable when people touch my "bump" because really... It's still just flab!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Urghhhhh. Hospital said they'd phone me between 9am and 10am IF I've got my "emergency" scan that I've been waiting for since Monday. So if I don't hear from them in the next 35 minutes, I know I haven't got one and I'll just have to hope I get the call tomorrow.


----------



## Miwi

Seths- Thats great news about your GTT! And I'm so glad the anaesthetist was nice :) I have my appointment on Friday, and I've been dreading it so this gives me hope! Did they weigh you?

Cottles- SO glad you've picked up the baby's heartbeats :) Ive been thinking of you. I really hope you get a call soon about your scan, I think it's outrageous they've kept you waiting so long!! Can you call someone and complain?!

Sweetpea - Welcome :)

As for me, I'm doing ok. I'm looking forward to getting some info on my GTT tomorrow afternoon! I have a horrible cold which I'm trying to keep out of my chest (I'm asthmatic and as soon as I get sick it goes straight to my chest) so I'm being a baby today and snuggling on the sofa watching tv. :)


----------



## CottlestonPie

Oh no, you take care of yourself hun. Feet up, duvet on the sofa and a hot chocolate :D hope you're feeling better soon x

Hospital just called- scan in 2hrs so now it's time to drink lots and get anxious. I'm very good at the latter!


----------



## Miwi

Cottles- Thanks, think I will follow your advise there ;) I've phoned the doc and they're giving me a prescription for antibiotics so Yey! 

That's fantastic news about your scan Hun, everything will be just fine! I know it's easier said than done but try not to worry! Your little beans will be happy as larry in there, I know it xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

CottlestonPie said:


> Oh no, you take care of yourself hun. Feet up, duvet on the sofa and a hot chocolate :D hope you're feeling better soon x
> 
> Hospital just called- scan in 2hrs so now it's time to drink lots and get anxious. I'm very good at the latter!

:happydance::happydance: yey so happy for you hun! I hope that everything is ok in the scan i have my fingers crossed for you!! :hugs:

[/B]Sw33tp3a[/B] Welcome hun :hi: Congratulations on your BFP :D I still have a B bump hehe but i dont mind it... the top of my B is nice and solid.. and i dont really care about the flabby bit at the bottom anymore :haha: I'll sort that after bubs comes along. I hope you have been keeping well so far :flower:

*Miwi* He didn't weigh me but he did ask if i new roughly what i weighed now compared to when i had my spinal with Seth. He said that he couldn't feel my back bone BUT that doesn't bother him in the slightest.. with an elective he has the time he needs to play around and take his time finding the right spot. He told me the likelyhood of me needing a section or assisted delivery after Seth's is around 40% so im deffo going for my elective if consultant agrees. All i have to go is go in to see him with the strong opinion of I want my section and it should be granted. He even talked to seth and played with him a little which made the whole experience good for us all. 

They will ask you to open your mouth as far as you can, and also see how far back you can tip your neck (if you need to be knocked out and intubated) and then they will ask you to sit sideways on a chair and flop right over so they can try feel your back bone. And thats about it... they ask if you have any questions and go over the different aneasthetics that they might use/side effects and chances of section etc. But all in all it was really good.. i came out with a huge smile on my face lol. 

I hope these antibiotics work for you hun... all 3 of us are coming down with something after spending so long out in the cold yesterday. an hour and a half we had to wait on the bus home. in the freezing cold. poor seth was like a little iceicle even with his wool jacket, leather jacket, hat, scarf, gloves lol 

I hope everyone else is going well today :D xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

AHHHH IM EXCITED!
Scan was perfect and the sonographer reckons they're both boys! One of them *definitely* is... He wasn't shy in the slightest :haha:

Thanks for the anaesthetist info (I know it wasn't aimed at me but it's very useful!) 

How's everyone feeling this afternoon? X


----------



## kalyrra

Hey ladies, hwo are you all doing? :flower:

Cottleston - Yay!! Congrats on the boy(s)!!! How exciting! :happydance:

Seth - Woohoo for passing your GTT! That's great news! :thumbup:

Miwi - I hope your cold gets better soon. Definitely take some time and relax. 

Sw33tp3a - welcome, and congrats on your little one!! 


I'm doing pretty good. My doc signed a slip for me to take to work that should _hopefully_ get me off early! Now it's up to my HR/medical department at the company as to when I leave. I've already taken a couple days off this week, so I don't go back to work until Tuesday morning. I'm not sure if I'll know before then or not. Crossing my fingers I don't have to go at all! lol 

My weight was pretty much the same as last time, so that made me happy. Bubs is still head down, also good! 

Had carpet put in the baby's room on Monday, I steam cleaned it last night... putting together the crib and bookshelf in there today! (nothing like waiting until the last minute, eh? :blush:) 

Other than the typical backache/fluid retention/swelling, and the painful carpal tunnel, I really have no complaints at the moment! Starting to get anxious, as I know time is getting close!


----------



## sethsmummy

CottlestonPie said:


> AHHHH IM EXCITED!
> Scan was perfect and the sonographer reckons they're both boys! One of them *definitely* is... He wasn't shy in the slightest :haha:
> 
> Thanks for the anaesthetist info (I know it wasn't aimed at me but it's very useful!)
> 
> How's everyone feeling this afternoon? X

:happydance: so glad everything is ok hun! :hugs: And wowee at maybe two boys.. hehe double trouble :)

Your very welcome for the info hun :) I was dreading it too before i went in. 

* kalyrra * aww you are almost there hun! It's not bad to leave some things till last minute... at least you have something to do to kill the last few weeks :) I will keep my fingers crossed for you that you dont have to go back to work hun! 

Hopefully once baby comes along all of your problems will dissapear :D 

I cant wait to start seeing some more baby pics from all you girls :D Its been amazing sharing out journeys so far <3


----------



## ilovehim91810

you can take me off the list:cry: i lost the baby good luck to all of you


----------



## Miwi

Cottles- Congratulations!! I'm so excited for you, that's such great news :) Yey for a boy, or two!

Seths- thanks for all that info, you're a life saver! Lol. I'm nervous about that and my diabetes appointment this afternoon. Will have to let you all know how I get on! I hope you are all feeling ok and didn't catch anything :( I feel like death warmed up, but must battle through this afternoon and then I can feel sorry for myself again lol.

Ilovehim- I am so terribly sorry for your loss, I can't imagine the pain you are going through. I will keep you and your angel in my thoughts. Xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

ilovehim91810 said:


> you can take me off the list:cry: i lost the baby good luck to all of you

awww no huni i am so so so sorry :hugs::hugs: I know nothing I could say could make you feel any better but I am sending you so much love and hugs hun. I hope you have a lot of support around you, and that when you are ready to try again you get your sticky bean quickly xxxxx :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sethsmummy

Think im getting flu... head ache .. feeling warm... even more achey than normal.. oh joys. And my hips have chose this point in time to start being really bad... and add to that dh getting annoyed because i wont give him sex :dohh:
Its not like i dont want it.. i just dont want all the pain that comes along with it but explaining that to a man is useless!

Good luck for your diabeties appointment hun, dont forget to mention they messed up your GTT xx


----------



## Miwi

sethsmummy said:


> Think im getting flu... head ache .. feeling warm... even more achey than normal.. oh joys. And my hips have chose this point in time to start being really bad... and add to that dh getting annoyed because i wont give him sex :dohh:
> Its not like i dont want it.. i just dont want all the pain that comes along with it but explaining that to a man is useless!
> 
> Good luck for your diabeties appointment hun, dont forget to mention they messed up your GTT xx

Oh that's no fun! I feel exactly the same, bloody awful isn't it. I've just taken 2 paracetamol cuz I honestly don't think I'd be able to understand what they're talking about today if I don't perk up a bit lol. I'd actually forgotten they'd messed up the test! Will def mention it :thumbup: Thanks! 
As for your DH, mine has had to learn te hard way that it just ain't happening lol. I've had thrush (sorry tmi) constantly since my BFP and I don't enjoy the cramping after so I'm off limits . . . Honestly, I don't even miss it lol. :blush:
Rest lots today Hun, lots of warm drinks :hugs:


----------



## sethsmummy

urgh wish my dh would understand it hun. He doesn't care if i say im off limits. he wants it and thats the end of it. Its been 2 weeks now and hes starting to get really grumpy so im going to have to let him have it soon. hes totally unsympathetic where my hip pain is concerned :growlmad: Its going to be a fun 2 months after my section if i get it.. coz there is no way in hell hes getting it then till im fully healed. And tbh i dont miss it either.. lol i could probably go a very very long time without if he didn't pester all the time. 

No rest for the wicked today lol i have loads of housework to do. yeah deffo mention the mess up hun since it could have contributed to your results.xx


----------



## Miwi

Oh that's rubbish! I feel sorry for my OH if I'm honest lol, but I did talk to him and tell him it's not personal. I'm sorry your hubby is having a hard time understanding. I know id be in agony if I gave it a try! Maybe you could, ahem, do some other stuff instead lol.

I should be doing housework this morning too tbh, but it's nothing too urgent so it can wait. Besides, Friday is usually my mega cleaning day so tomorrow morning I can crack on! Hope you feel better soon. I'm sure I'll be posting like a maniac this afternoon from my phone, have a feeling I'm going to be there till the end at half five :( Boo! Xx


----------



## sethsmummy

yeah i end up in pain, my hips get really sore and then if i wasn't in the mood i get a really sore foof... Iv had problems since having seth.. so unless im really really in the mood it hurts like hell. 

aww hun you never know they might get you in quickly and back out again :) I know my sister was never in for that long... 30 mins at most i think. Hehe think i might leave mine till tomorrow too, although need to have a little clean today. Tomorrow is shopping day so sounds sensible to do it all tomorrow. maybe wont be feeling so crap and sore tomorrow too lol. xx

EDITED because i realised i wrote Sex instead of Seth lol


----------



## Miwi

I love your optimism but the nurse who phoned be told me to be prepared to be there all afternoon lol. She was like, bring a good book because you'll need it . . . Yey!! Haha. I'm eating now because they warned me that when I get there they will do another blood test and I don't want them thinking I'm eating chocolate all day! Haha. That reminds me, I better go find a decent book hadn't I! 
Oh and yes, housework tomorrow for the win ;) xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

oh no good luck hun i hope you dont finish the book before you leave lol. oh the joys for another blood test.. my arm is still sore where i got mine done. housework is back on lol john wants to get it done today.. oh well as long as he washes the dishes and takes out the trash ill do the rest. x


----------



## Miwi

sethsmummy said:


> oh no good luck hun i hope you dont finish the book before you leave lol. oh the joys for another blood test.. my arm is still sore where i got mine done. housework is back on lol john wants to get it done today.. oh well as long as he washes the dishes and takes out the trash ill do the rest. x

Tell me about it! This is my arm after mine lol. Good for the sympathy vote :winkwink: Think its safe to say it was a bit of a cock up!

https://i1286.photobucket.com/albums/a602/miwi_spud/th_b8230a682a4ef4ffc8673b194327aecd_zps0bb7b77b.jpg

Ah well at least you can relax once it's all done. I can't look around too much as I kep noticing bits of dust or fluff on the floor lol. Pushing it to the back of my mind! And actually dishes are my worst thing, so you can send him round here to do mine when he's done thanks! Xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Eeeesh that bruise! :hugs:
Hope your appointment goes well... And you're not stuck there for hours! 

Totally empathise with the sex thing! I'm never in the mood and the cramping after is too uncomfortable. Plus I'm already getting a sore hip (been playing up a lot today) and I'm still self conscious about my changing shape. DH always tries to convince me and I do sometimes give in so I suppose I can't blame him for trying. Apart from last time when I was in so much pain it felt like contractions and he still had a shot. Nearly elbowed him in the man bits :haha:


----------



## Miwi

Haha cottles I say you should have elbowed him! Men eh!! 

Well im here, settling in for a long stay! Answer me this - Why do they insist on keeping hospitals temperature of the Sahara desert?! Sheesh. Think of the heating bill!

Just over heard two woman chatting, seems they come here every week. Eeeek!


----------



## Squishy1982

Hiya, another plus size mom here. I live in northumberland with my hubby and our son who is 4 in may when this baby is due x


----------



## sethsmummy

:hi: squishy :D how have you been keeping hun? 

wowee Miwi... thats a bruise and a half! i just look like iv been bit by a vampire :haha: My sis was at the clinic every fortnight i think until she was taken into hospital for induction at 39 weeks. Id love the answer to the sahara question too! Although it was nice the other morning walking into a red hot hospital after being in the freezing cold for so long! Its the same on the labour/post natal wards and the childrens wards... its always so damn hot! 

tehehe cottleston i nearly do that to my hubby. Even if i told him point blank before going to bed hes getting nothing... when he comes in (usually im already conked out) he tries to "play" and holy hell if he hurts me does he know about it. Then moans that I'v cracked him with a knee or foot or something lol. I wish men could feel just for a month how it feels to be pregnant then maybe they would back off a little.


----------



## Miwi

Seth's - I think I may be on for every other week too :) From what I've been told so far! My little chubber is measuring nearly 2 weeks ahead, though they said that wasn't really that big of a difference and that they only get 'excited' if it's 4 or 5 weeks! Im still going to watch my bloods like a hawk though I don't want a huge baby lol. 

You both are cracking me up with all this OH talk! I honestly think mine is so badly done to he's given up haha. Poor guy. But I agree, if they were pregnant for even a week it would change everything!! 

PS My dwarf name for this week is Scratchy. In honor of my throat lol

Hi squishy :) Welcome to our mad group! Lol xx


----------



## sethsmummy

my dwarf name for the week - achey 

woo thats good miwi :D my sisters were big from word go lol her 3rd was 10lb 6 at 39 weeks! Good idea to keep an eye on your bloods though then at least you know your doing ok :)

I have just figured that some of this pain i have is not my hips or my back... its a damn kidney infection! I thought id got rid of my UTI weeks ago but seems it was just in hiding. I have bad pain on my back just above my hip, and just did a dip stick test, I have leukocytes, nitrite, protein, a little blood and a huge dolop of glucose in there too. Going to try flush it out with a ton of water (heres hoping i have enough toilet roll for the amount of times im going to have to pee lol) and if its not feeling any better by 4:30 im going to call the doctors or even wait till 8:30am tomorrow and get an emergency appointment since i know a kidney infection can cause pre term labour! Seems to be one thing after another at the moment lol 


hahaha well im sure you guys will make up for it once your all healed after bubs. I dont think my dh will EVER give up! we've had some major rows in the past because of it lol hes a self confessed sex pest. can be very annoying when your already waking up 3/4 times a night to pee, throw in waking up every time you turn because your in pain.. then throw in him keeping me up for an hour or so trying for sex and :coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee: hahaha i wish i liked coffee! xx


----------



## Miwi

Im still here . . . Ahhh! Im loosing the will to live and im hungry! But now scared to eat anything lol.


----------



## sethsmummy

:S wowwee whats the hold up hun?? xx :hugs::hugs: hang in there you can have something real nice once you are finished x


----------



## Miwi

Hi ladies I'm home! I had to see about 5 different drs/midwifes/nurses so that's what took forever. I think the next time I go may be slightly quicker! I hope!

I'm now thoroughly confused and overwhelmed but I'm just going to play it by ear and see how I go. I am VERY glad that I researched GD before I went, as the dietician was crap and contradicted herself every time she spoke, and the dr tried to put me on medication as soon as I walked in the door. She's giving me a week to control my levels through diet and then I have to go on metaformin if I can't control the levels myself. I failed my last blood result by 0.9 but the Dr had the cheak to say my results were a 'whopping 9.4' . . . The cut off was 8.5! I said what's whopping about that and she backed off a little. Bloody hell lol.

Anyway! 

Seths- I hope you get into the drs ASAP, a course of antibiotics should sort that out right? Keep on drinking!! (only water of course) lol xx


----------



## jtj1054

hi ladies! haven't posted on here much but have a few questons and am looking for opinions! I had a 14 week appointment this morning and the doctor wants me to get a 1 hour glucose tolerance test done asap. She says it's because I had PCOSprior to pegnancy but I'm thinking it's more because of my weight! I haven't gained any weight at all and am down an additional pounds since pre pregnancy! Not sure what t think of all this, I'm so worried over possible results. Also want to add that prior to pregnancy I had blood work done whiich told them I was NOT pre diabetic... made me feel terrible this am to think about possible having gd!:cry:


----------



## sethsmummy

oh my gosh hun so glad you got clued up before you went hun. I cant believe how rude they were to you! Were they all like that or just a certain person?

Glad you put the doctor in their place hun! looks like you might have to do that at every visit. how often do you have to test your blood? and have they gave you a machine etc for doing it??

Fingers crossed antibiotics will sort it out. got a banging head ache now too and also now having some fun with the bank because paypal are trying to take money that they should have gotten 2 weeks ago! omg i swear there always has to be something going wrong. At least thankfully its not a bank account any money goes into but it will still incur charges and fk us up royally!


----------



## Miwi

Oh seths tell e about it there's always something isn't there! Stand your ground with that one - PayPal can be rubbish like that and I'm sure the banks know that too well!

Erm, the first dr I saw was nice enough, the diabetic nurse was lovely but the diabetic dr was the one that is clealy all too ready to put me on medication. She's even prescribed me a sharps bin - erm, im not on insulin (yet?!)! And the dietician just couldn't be bothered and seemed a bit dim lol. For example 'oh you may not get away with 4 crackers, you could try 2 slices of bread instead' What?! Lol. Hopefully I can control it easily enough on my own common sense, and if not its only another 12 weeks to suffer medication!

Ah sorry for the blab!! I'm just so annoyed lol. Oh and if my OH tells me it's not that bad one more time im going to punch him haha xx

Ps - yea I have a machine to test my blood, I have to do it first thing, befte and after meals and then last thing at night! Eeek. Which reminds me, I better go check it. Pray it's under 8!!


----------



## sethsmummy

im praying!

its mad just what sends your sugars up hun shes not joking about the crackers! Even things like Musli which my sister thought would be safe.. sent her sugars wayyy up! brown bread is best i think.. but to be honest my sister didnt look after her sugars and couldnt have cared less what she ate.. she didnt even take her insulin properly. 

dont worry about blabb haha im worse than you :p

Im glad at least a couple of them were nice! xxxx


----------



## Miwi

jtj1054 said:


> hi ladies! haven't posted on here much but have a few questons and am looking for opinions! I had a 14 week appointment this morning and the doctor wants me to get a 1 hour glucose tolerance test done asap. She says it's because I had PCOSprior to pegnancy but I'm thinking it's more because of my weight! I haven't gained any weight at all and am down an additional pounds since pre pregnancy! Not sure what t think of all this, I'm so worried over possible results. Also want to add that prior to pregnancy I had blood work done whiich told them I was NOT pre diabetic... made me feel terrible this am to think about possible having gd!:cry:

Hey Hun! Don't worry, if you fail the one hour test you will have to do the longer 3 hr test and from what I have read it's very possible to fail the 1 hour and pass the 3 hr. I failed my 3 hour GTT by less than one point lol, and I was not pre diabetic prior to pregnancy either. Try not to worry too much, I have just had my first appointment at the diabetic clinic, and despite all my moaning it's really not that bad - the way I look at it it's all for bub and if this is what it takes then I guess I just have to suck it up. Although its been a big shock and is taking a lot of getting used to. Give me a shout if you've any questions, but honestly don't worry, either way things will be just fine :thumbup: xx


----------



## sethsmummy

jtj1054 said:


> hi ladies! haven't posted on here much but have a few questons and am looking for opinions! I had a 14 week appointment this morning and the doctor wants me to get a 1 hour glucose tolerance test done asap. She says it's because I had PCOSprior to pegnancy but I'm thinking it's more because of my weight! I haven't gained any weight at all and am down an additional pounds since pre pregnancy! Not sure what t think of all this, I'm so worried over possible results. Also want to add that prior to pregnancy I had blood work done whiich told them I was NOT pre diabetic... made me feel terrible this am to think about possible having gd!:cry:

oopsy sorry huni i missed your post completely. I think you should go for it hun.. you have every chance of passing especially if you were shown to be non pre-diabetic. Its just something they have to request us bigger ladies do to cover their own back. Its honestly not too bad and if you fail the 1 hour then you could still pass the 3 hour one xxxxx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Miwi

sethsmummy said:


> im praying!
> 
> its mad just what sends your sugars up hun shes not joking about the crackers! Even things like Musli which my sister thought would be safe.. sent her sugars wayyy up! brown bread is best i think.. but to be honest my sister didnt look after her sugars and couldnt have cared less what she ate.. she didnt even take her insulin properly.
> 
> dont worry about blabb haha im worse than you :p
> 
> Im glad at least a couple of them were nice! xxxx

7.2!! I rock lol. Though to be fair all I had was mince and veg with green beans! Oh and one square of 85% dark choc. Eh, like I say I'll just play it by ear meal by meal. I have a week to figure this out lol. 

I'm sure your sister isn't the only one Hun, a woman at the clinic was eating a bag of maltesers lol. I nearly mugged her! But yea I'm thinking it probably is crazy what effects your sugars. I'm going to try the crackers before bed tonight I think (they're whole grain so fingers crossed) cuz I really fancy some cheese! 

Any joy with the bank? It's awful when you budget and then something comes along like that and messes everything up!! Xox


----------



## jtj1054

sethsmummy said:


> jtj1054 said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies! haven't posted on here much but have a few questons and am looking for opinions! I had a 14 week appointment this morning and the doctor wants me to get a 1 hour glucose tolerance test done asap. She says it's because I had PCOSprior to pegnancy but I'm thinking it's more because of my weight! I haven't gained any weight at all and am down an additional pounds since pre pregnancy! Not sure what t think of all this, I'm so worried over possible results. Also want to add that prior to pregnancy I had blood work done whiich told them I was NOT pre diabetic... made me feel terrible this am to think about possible having gd!:cry:
> 
> oopsy sorry huni i missed your post completely. I think you should go for it hun.. you have every chance of passing especially if you were shown to be non pre-diabetic. Its just something they have to request us bigger ladies do to cover their own back. Its honestly not too bad and if you fail the 1 hour then you could still pass the 3 hour one xxxxx :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you! Very releaving to hear that from someone else! It's so easy to worry over every little thing all of the time.


----------



## sethsmummy

i wont know about the bank till tomorrow at the earliest as it can take upto 24 hours to update the balance after you cancel a DD. 

WOOT go you 7.9 is good :) Oh hun my sister was rediculous.. take aways all time time, loads of chocolate (and not dark chocolate either) she knew what sent her sugars rocketing and it didnt bother her one bit... lol then she moans about having big babies. 

Mince with veg and green beans sounds so nice. Right now i want mashed carrot and swede! ooo man and crackers and cheese sounds good too... or Ryvita with grated cheese on... num num num :xmas8::xmas6: <-- sorry had to add them just found them lol x


----------



## sethsmummy

jtj1054 said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtj1054 said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies! haven't posted on here much but have a few questons and am looking for opinions! I had a 14 week appointment this morning and the doctor wants me to get a 1 hour glucose tolerance test done asap. She says it's because I had PCOSprior to pegnancy but I'm thinking it's more because of my weight! I haven't gained any weight at all and am down an additional pounds since pre pregnancy! Not sure what t think of all this, I'm so worried over possible results. Also want to add that prior to pregnancy I had blood work done whiich told them I was NOT pre diabetic... made me feel terrible this am to think about possible having gd!:cry:
> 
> oopsy sorry huni i missed your post completely. I think you should go for it hun.. you have every chance of passing especially if you were shown to be non pre-diabetic. Its just something they have to request us bigger ladies do to cover their own back. Its honestly not too bad and if you fail the 1 hour then you could still pass the 3 hour one xxxxx :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! Very releaving to hear that from someone else! It's so easy to worry over every little thing all of the time.Click to expand...

your welcome huni, we all worry over the little things.. thats why im glad i have you girls to come to otherwise i think id go bananas lol x


----------



## Miwi

7.2 thanks very much ;) haha. Only joking, as long as it under 8 I don't care! Lol.

Oh dear, see I couldn't do that as ive had the crap scared out of me. Then again ask me in 2 weeks or over Xmas and it may be a different story! Lol. Xmas is going to be interesting! 

Carrot and swede mash is so nice! Yum yum. I've also got a thing for sweet potatoes at the min too, luckily better than spuds for me at the min so just as well really! My dinner was lovely but honestly not very filling. I'll try again tomorrow night and see how I do! I may get quite a kick out of this if I can do it lol, if not I'll probably get disheartened quickly! I'm quite an all or nothing person. 

Oooh I like the Xmas smilies! Good find ;) xx


----------



## sethsmummy

oopsy hehe 7.2 is even better :happydance: 

its very dangerous to not watch your sugars as you could go into a hypo or the other way which i cant remember what thats called. You will probably loose weight doing all this too :haha: its like having to watch your calories lol... think so start with my sister lost a stone! but that was at the start of her pregnancy (she was diagnosed from 10 weeks). 

oh no now i want mashed sweet potato with mashed carrot and swede! and a big of white sauce (omg i almost wrote shite sauce then :dohh:) xx


----------



## ilovehim91810

thank you ladies:cry: it's the most painful thing ive ever had to face, its just not fair it took two years to get pregnant and only 10weeks 2days for it all to be over with:cry:
i havent even been able to face my dh, i just came home pack me and my son things up and went straight to my mothers house:cry: i just feel so ashamed that i cant do the one thing a woman suposed to do:cry: and whats really screwed up is we both wanted this baby more then anything:cry: dont get me wrong i love my ds to death im so glad that i have him atleast because i dont think i could handle this like i am but when i had him i got pregnant at 18 and had him at 19 and his father excuse me i mean sperm donor because he should never ever be called a dad or father cause thats how much of a piece of SH*T he is!!!!!:cry: you all get what im saying thou right?! it just would have been great to have a baby that was plan by the man that im married too:cry: i just wish this didnt happen i cant stop crying at all


----------



## sethsmummy

aww hun stay strong. i know its easy for me to say, stay at your mums as long as you need hun until you are ready to deal with everything. In time when you are ready you can try again, and hopefully you wont have to try for as long as you did this time huni :hugs::hugs:

Loosing baby this early was probably a sign that they would not have been viable outside of the womb, and hopefully when you try again you get a lovely Sticky Bean :cloud9: I am wishing you all the best of luck hun and I hope you have lots of support around you to help you through such a hard time :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Squishy1982

Hiya! I am ok thanks, well been suffering with severe morning sickness for around 12 weeks and its still ongoing. I am 18+2 today. I have a little boy who is 4 in may, baby is also due may.

Currently testing my blood to monitor sugar as had GD with my son.

I know I have lost weight since I got pregnant but not sure how much xx


----------



## sethsmummy

i lost a couple pound to start with but am finally putting it on.. although not quite sure just how much.. fingers crossed not too much at this point. 

I hope your morning sickness fades out soon hun it must be awfull. I never actually threw up with mine it was just constant nausea and that was bad enough never mind actually being sick all the time :hugs:

Fingers crossed you dont have gd this time hun :) 

aww is your due date close to your sons birthday? xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

also night night ladies, I am off to bed. need to be up early to try get the emergency appointment at my gp otherwise its going to be next week before i get seen, and if that happens it will probably be pointless trying to get in since i see consultant on thursday anyway. Infections suck :( just hope this one gets no worse .. i dont want a hospital stay! :hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## sethsmummy

MORNING LADIES :D 

how are we all this morning?

I'm still in pain but couldn't get into the GP :( so have to hope it gets no worse and call again monday morning x


----------



## CottlestonPie

Aw hun can't you ask for an emergency appointment?

Im ok thanks. Tired. I was up with Toby a lot last night and my back kept seizing up do I did t sleep well... Then Toby was up at 6 so I took him downstairs to let DH lie in. He finally came down at 9am so we tagged and I went back to bed. Half an hour later, Toby's running up and down the stairs waking me up. Sooo I'm grumpy at DH for not keeping Toby downstairs when I did it for him this morning. Then just as I got myself settled down again, DH brings Toby up. "he needs a nap"...,, well that's nice dear did you have to disturb me to tell me that? Turns out nap time is my job. Sigh. So it's 11am now and I've still had no sleep.. Hufff.

Sorry for the grump lol... Tired and hungry and I've hardly pooped all week. :haha:


----------



## Miwi

Hi ladies! Ah Seths thats crap, I'd go to the out of hours over the weekend if I were you, they would sort you out. Keep drinking!!

Cottles don't worry about the grump, I'd be grumpy too if I'd been up since stupid o'clock! Can you grab a nap later? Oh, and I totally understand about the poop hahaha.

I've been busy busy this morning, kept my sugars at 7.5 this morning - it appears I can get away with two slices of wholemeal toast at the min! Yey!! I've been to Tesco for a top up shop and had my anaesthetist appointment. Don't know what I was worried about to be honest she was so lovely :) 

Happy Friday ladies!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Well. I've had half an hour nap. Toby woke up and started fidgeting so I got DH to come get him thinking I'll get more rest but he's now expecting me to get up. I just want to sleeeeep. 

Glad you're having a good morning miwi... Good to hear your appointment went well x


----------



## kalyrra

Hey ladies!

Cottleston - awww, sorry about the lack of sleep. Boys... they just don't understand... when momma ain't happy, ain't nobody gonna be happy! :haha: Ugh on the not pooing. I hated that part of early pregnancy! 

Seth - can't you go to some kind of walk in care place? I'm not sure what you have over there versus here... You'd think with you being pregnant, and now having an infection, they'd try to make you a priority! 

Miwi - glad your appointment went well! And yay for the 2 pieces of toast! :happydance: 

I have an appointment in less than 2 hrs to meet with my company's health services department. I have to take my doctor's note about not working to them, and they have to do all their checks and blah blah blah over it. Hopefully I'll find out that I can stop working! I'm not supposed to go back to work until Tuesday morning as it is, but I'm hoping I don't have to go back at all. :blush: 

I'm whipped today, although I can't sleep. Go figure, eh? DH and I did the majority of our Christmas shopping yesterday, and bought some baby stuff. I finally got a mattress for the crib and put it all together, and we set up the playard/bassinet for our bedroom. I bought some bottles, although I'm sure I'll end up having to shop around for different ones. I got the Playtex Ventaire kind, because the newborn kit was the cheapest at the store. If LO doesn't like those, then maybe I'll try the Tommy Tippee bottles. 

I'll update later when I find out about my work situation! Have a lovely day, ladies!! :flower:


----------



## Miwi

Oh no! Im sorry your DH is being poo. Maybe you'll get a early night and thatll help! :hugs:

I think it's lunch time soon, I'm starving! Still nervous to eat, though think that's just my stubbornness coming out - I want to prove that medication happy dr wrong!! Lol


----------



## Miwi

Kalyrra - Good luck! I really hope you don't have to go back to work! I was signed off by my doctor 2 weeks ago and it was the best thing that could have happened :) Let us know how it goes, fingers crossed for you!! X


----------



## sethsmummy

It was an emergency appointment i was calling for but because i didnt call till 9am (i forgot!) they had no appointments left.. :( To go to out of hours tomorrow will cost me a fortune as its at the hospital.. so expensive bus ride to get there and back. 

So sorry your not getting any sleep Cottleston! That really sucks and its not surprising that you are grumpy hun. Id be pretty pissed at dh too if he did the same to me... he should have kept Toby downstairs so you could get a half decent sleep! Your body is trying to grow babies in there. :hugs:

Miwi - glad your appointment went well hun :D seems we both got lucky with our anesthetists... and woop woop on the blood sugars :D you show them idiots you dont need any meds and you can manage just fine for now. 

kalyrra - can i have some of your energy lol im always shattered at the moment.. seth slept for a solid 12 and a half hours last night.. and im still shattered :S Sounds like everything is coming together huni :D and i hope baby likes the bottles you have picked... we have gone with Momma by tomy this time round. did closer to nature last time :) Good luck with your work appointment ... FX you dont have to go back! :dance: 

Just got a parcel through from the inlaws with christmas presents in for us.. poor seth thought he was getting them and even went to try open a present from under the tree.. lol only 11 days to go! Which also means only 6 days till my scan! woooohhhoooo I cant wait I cant wait lol

Just about to head out and get absolutely drenched.. ordered my dads christmas present online this morning (mrs browns boys series 2) and now need to go get my mums (slippers) and something for my neices and nephews along with something for johns parents.. oh the joys and the food shopping and christmas dinner ... all for £140... this should be fun lol. I really must start christmas shopping in April next year as soon as ethan has come along and we are sorted. 

xxx


----------



## Sparklegirl

ilovehim91810 said:


> you can take me off the list:cry: i lost the baby good luck to all of you

Awwww hun :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: im so so so sorry you have to go thru this will keep u in my prayers :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Miwi

Ladies I'm sorry but I need to get something off my chest. I'm so annoyed at my OH, he still smokes (I gave up the second I got my BFP it was an unplanned preg ish lol), he still drinks, eats crap foods like chocolate and fast food in front of me and then has the cheak to tell me that 'it's not that bad' being pregnant and having GD. I'm going to scream at him I swear. I'm so terrified to eat anything and he's just plodding along doing whatever the hell he likes while I make all the sacrifices! Ugh!
Don't get me wrong I know it's not his fault and he does work hard and help me around the house but FFS it's the little things that are making me want to punch him lol. Tell me if I'm being unreasonable! Hormonal perhaps?


----------



## sethsmummy

nope your not being unreasonable huni.. my sister almost did punch her husband lol. He should be being a little more supportive.. giving up all your favourite foods is a lot harder than some people think and having things you cant eat shoved in your face all the time makes it even worse. :hugs::hugs::hugs: You should make him stick to the same diet as you huni and then repeat the "its not that hard" sentence 


Cottleston how did you appointment go hun??

Hey Sparkle.. how are you doing hun? xxxxxxx


----------



## Miwi

Morning ladies! How's everyone this morning? 

How are you feeling Seths? Better I hope! Yea I think I will get him on my diet. Show him a thing or two haha. On the plus side I'm pretty sure I will loose weight doing this which is always a bonus!

Hope you all have a good day!! Xox


----------



## Sparklegirl

Hey ladies, how are we all doing???
im doing ok, just amazed @ the rate my bump is growing, its like i woke up one morning & there was a basketball attached to me :haha:, & im only 22 weeks, still habe 18 to go :dohh: so im freaking out a little :blush:


----------



## sethsmummy

sounds like a good idea Miwi hun lol then maybe afterwards he will be a little more supportive of it all. I feel like utter crap this morning. Cleaned up after my sister left last night at half 7 then finally got seth into bed at about half 9 and wrapped the presents i needed to wrap. got into bed maybe 11ish watched a little telly and fell asleep just for dh to come in and try to get sex which ofc woke me up.. i had a go at him about it so he got in a huff. Crap night sleep and then supposed to be my lie in and dh goes round all morning humming.. now for most this wouldnt be a problem but my dhs humming is so damn loud you can hear it from outside our home! so that woke me up countless times :S just going to be one of those URGH days i think and seths in a mood too :dohh:

oooo Sparkle hun :D hehe its amazing when you pop! Dont worry too much though, my bump hasnt grown a heck of a lot since i popped at 20 weeks. Still looks exactly the same now as it did then lol. 

how is your sugars this morning Miwi xxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Urghhh sounds like you're having one of those days hun :hugs: hope it improves this arvo!
Miwi, I definitely agree that you should get him to do your diet too! I would, just to shut him up :haha:

Hubby is making up for yesterday's lack of sleep issue by going to the shop to get me Yorkshire puds and sausages. I neeeeed sausage and mash with a side helping of a yorkie pud full of gravy and loooads of sweet corn. Dunno why I just can't stop thinking about it haha


----------



## sethsmummy

omg that sounds sooooooo good!! I want mashed sweet potatoe, sausage, yorkies and mashed carrot and swede.. num num. Glad your dh is making up for yesterday though cottleston :D 

I apologize to everyone in advance.. i think im going to have one of those really really moaney days today, just feel so :coffee:

dh is still being a pain in the ass so dont think it will get much better today. got to go shopping today as i felt too ill to do it yesteray :S Going to have around £48 to do 2 weeks worth of shopping! not good thankfully i have healthy start vouchers which will pay for my veg and milk *phew* so i should be ok. I am hoping if i leave xmas dinner till xmas eve there will still be food left in the shop :haha: dont want to buy it now for it to go off.. although if theres decent frozen veg then i will prob grab that today.

xxx


----------



## Miwi

Ah seths I think I'll join you on the moaning front lol. OH has just left to go to a concert with his best mate (was my ticket but gave it up as obviously too loud for LO) so I'm just staying in feeling sorry for myself haha, while he goes to subway fr dinner and gets drunk after the concert with his mates. I've been having a really hormonal day. Booo!

Sparkle- Aw it's so great when you pop :) I love watching my bump grow! It's amazing.

Cottles- That sounds so lovely!! Room for one more? Lol. I think I'm going to make mince and veg for my dinner and just sit with a huge bowl stuffing my face 

Oh btw ladies I got my OH to go on my diet . . . He spend the morning eating cream crackers with butter and then ate rolos after lunch lol. I'm not sure he fully understands ;) 

Seths how are you feeling? Your OH needs to spend a day in your shoes! He wouldn't be pestering you then I'm sure. My sugars are good today, though honestly im not sure I'm eating enough, I'm actually terrified to eat too many carbs. My sugars befor lunch was 4.2 and then an hour after lunch was 4.6?! That can't be right? Lol. Or else it's really good . . . Ugh. This is all so confusing!
All I keep thinking about is the horrible dr saying to me that when my sugars are high 'it's like you're force feeding your baby'. Needless to say I'm hyper sensitive about what I can and can't eat now! Xxx


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i had my doctors appointment on thursday and my doctor never showed so i left after waiting 4 hrs. i got a new doctor its clear across town though in the ritsy part of town. my friend has the same doc and she is 22 weeks. he said to be awesome quick but gives you his adequate attention. so i will be 13 weeks when i see him on the 4th..


----------



## Miwi

Sw33tp3a said:


> i had my doctors appointment on thursday and my doctor never showed so i left after waiting 4 hrs. i got a new doctor its clear across town though in the ritsy part of town. my friend has the same doc and she is 22 weeks. he said to be awesome quick but gives you his adequate attention. so i will be 13 weeks when i see him on the 4th..

Omg I can't believe your dr never showed! That's terrible :hugs: I'm glad you've got a new one that you can rely on!! Xx


----------



## Jellycat

Cottlestonpie - glad dh has realised you need some rest and gone to get you some Yorkshire puds

Miwi - hope dh starts to be a little more supportive with the first. I think I would feel the same as you at first but I'm sure you will soon start to learn what foods you are able to eat. Did they not give you any suggestions?

Sparkle - yay for popping I'm sure the bump will start to grow again soon!

Seth - hope you are feeling a little better

Sw33tp3a - I'm amazed your doctor never turned up - did noone say anything?

I've had a painful hip past three days but think its where I'm sleeping mostly on my left side so putting too much pressure on my hip. Think I might start sleeping on a duvet again to soften the pressure. I had SPD last pregnancy at around 35 weeks but certainly don't want to be starting the pain this early!

Went to see Santa today at our garden centre - 3 1/2 hours the queue was so glad I asked the staff as instead I've managed to book a time slot for next weekend .


----------



## CottlestonPie

Aw Im seeing Santa on Friday at ruxley manor. Loooove it! Toby doesn't quite get the whole Santa thing yet but he'll love it... The dancing penguins and making the reindeer food will be great fun! 

Sweet, omg can't believe your doctor didn't turn up! Good job you changed, you don't need the stress of an unreliable doctor. 

Miwi... Sounds like your hubby doesn't quite get it. Don't blame you for being a bit annoyed, hormones or not! Hope he gets more understanding as times goes on 

Seths, good luck with the Christmas shopping! Hated that when I hosted. Got out of it this year though woohoo!

Wonder which one of our hubbies will get a kick/elbow in the beans first for pestering for some lovin :haha:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Jellycat, did you get any help with your spd last time? I suffered last time but didn't see my dr/midwife, I just struggled through it. This time though I had hip pain at 12-13 weeks and in the last day or two I've started getting that grindy feeling in my left hip. I know it's only going to get worse but I'm sort of pretending it won't at the moment lol


----------



## sethsmummy

**sits down with Miwi for a grump session :haha:

Thats poo hun that your left in by yourself.. but id enhoy the time along lol. When john went away last time for his stag do i loved my quiet time once id got seth into bed lol. Glad dh is giving your diet a go.. hehe bad boy on the rolo's though.. although you may get away with eating a few?? Hmmm i would say thats real good hun... maybe shows your body is dealing real well with what you are eating... so you could maybe eat more? or something else you fancy. I will ask my sister when I talk to her next about if there should be a big difference after you have eaten though just to be sure. 

sw33tpea... that is absolutely shocking! I hope you complained before you left.. cant believe nobody checked to see if you were being seen or bothered to tell you the doc wasn't even there :S I'd have been so pissed. Glad you have a new doc sorted out though ... here is hoping they are as good as you have been told :thumbup:

Jellycat... hip pain sucks doesn't it! I think it hits earlier the second time round because maybe the muscles/bones are still effected from first time... hehe you should see me trying to move sometimes :p makes my dh laugh his head off. Sod waiting 3 and a half hours! Glad you could book an appointment. Iv never took seth to see santa because he doesnt like him lol

Cottleston.. probably mine the way he is going :haha: I got my shopping ok :D and even have change to get some more bits which im really shocked about! Maybe not as screwed as i thought :happydance: ooo its my left hip thats the worst too!! 

Well still not feeling better :( Just wanna curl up and goto sleep with a hot water bottle to be honest. I have been stressing over everything and everything and loosing my temper so fast... even the poor fish got shouted at :wacko: I keep getting braxton hicks... and spent half the time shopping holding onto things because i was going dizzy.n Also getting lots of achey pains at the top of my bump :( I did another dip stick and for once there is no protein in my wee :happydance: still Nitrite though. The pain in my back is almost gone! which i suppose i should be grateful for but today i just cant be grateful for anything when iv had a shitty day. Dh and I done nothing but argue too, he keeps getting moody over nothing :S like when we went shopping... was fine when we went in... till i had to go pee... then he was fine again a little bit after that... then when i went to call a taxi he got moody again because i took to long and left him with the pram and the trolley :S Fingers crossed for a better day tomorrow. I am looking forward to putting seth to bed at half 8 and then going to bed too! 

xxxxx


----------



## Miwi

Aw seths moody men are the worst lol. My poor OH is getting such a hard time from me at the min too, I really need to give him a break or I'll be a single mum by march lol. We were joking around the other day and I asked if I was getting a push present (haha) his reply: 'Your present is me still being around!' lol. Cheeky man! Though I think we are entitled to be snappy once in a while when pregnant! 

I am actually really enjoying my evening alone, despite my carry on earlier about it. Ooops.

Ah seths if you could ask your sister that would be amazing! Thank you! I suppose it probably is a good sign, but surely the baby needs some glucose! Ah well. I just ate a huge bowl of mince and gravy with onions, carrot and green beans and then a chocolate yogurt. One hour later my sugar was only 5.9!! Woohoo. Starting to think I'm doing this wrong lol. 

Cottles- you make reindeer food?! Please tell me how lol xx


----------



## Miwi

Oh sorry, seths Hun I hope you feel better soon! There's nothing worse than being unwell like that. It's great that you have no protien in there though. Fingers crossed you can get to the dr on Monday if you're no better!! Xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

hell that sounds real good hun especially with the chocolate yogurt afterwards! I think they made a bodge job of your GTT you know.. from the results you are getting i would say you haven't even got it! I would try having a day eating like you normally do and see how your sugars are? OR maybe one meal and do an extra prick test to see how its effected you (also so you dont have to write it down)

Glad you are enjoying your night alone though :D 

And i agree, we deserve to be cranky :D especially if its not an easy pregnancy. I was hoping for a nice smooth one this time round :haha: seems like Ethan has other plans for mummy lol x


----------



## Miwi

I know Im kind of thinking that too, though the yogurt only had 15grams of carbs in it I chose it especially as it was the lowest I could find lol. And i didnt have any spuds or anything, im really watching the carbs, maybe its just working? God knows its weird!! I'll see what the diabetic nurse says when she phones on Thursday. I'll see how brave I feel tomorrow I might have a bowl of cereal as the ultimate test lol.

Ach bless you Hun, I think both our LOs have had other plans for us! Well, my hospital have for me anyway haha xx


----------



## sethsmummy

its a good job its all worth it in the end isnt it lol 

Cereal is a tricky one hehe but good luck! I hope you get to speak to one of the nice nurses hun.. i would have thought theyd have given you some suggested meal plans x


----------



## Jellycat

CottlestonPie said:


> Jellycat, did you get any help with your spd last time? I suffered last time but didn't see my dr/midwife, I just struggled through it. This time though I had hip pain at 12-13 weeks and in the last day or two I've started getting that grindy feeling in my left hip. I know it's only going to get worse but I'm sort of pretending it won't at the moment lol

I didn't go to Physio until after JJ was born as had an issue with a nerve in my right weakened wrist. But she could tell straight away I'd had issues. I kept thinking the pain would get better. I remember sitting on my birthing ball would be so comfortable and could sit on it for hours (especially as the sofa at the end was so painful). But as soon as I stood from the ball id be in excruciating pain. Oh well fingers crossed it will pass soon.


----------



## sethsmummy

Jellycat said:


> CottlestonPie said:
> 
> 
> Jellycat, did you get any help with your spd last time? I suffered last time but didn't see my dr/midwife, I just struggled through it. This time though I had hip pain at 12-13 weeks and in the last day or two I've started getting that grindy feeling in my left hip. I know it's only going to get worse but I'm sort of pretending it won't at the moment lol
> 
> I didn't go to Physio until after JJ was born as had an issue with a nerve in my right weakened wrist. But she could tell straight away I'd had issues. I kept thinking the pain would get better. I remember sitting on my birthing ball would be so comfortable and could sit on it for hours (especially as the sofa at the end was so painful). But as soon as I stood from the ball id be in excruciating pain. Oh well fingers crossed it will pass soon.Click to expand...

keeping my fingers crossed for you hun x


----------



## Miwi

Honestly seths I saw a dietician for literally 5 mins. She got me to tell her what I ate the day before and then kept asking me silly questions. For example I said I had yogurt after my lunch. 10 secs later she said 'would you ever take yogurt?' This happened a few times! Lol. She also told me nuts were animal fat . . . And 5 mins with this highly competent woman is what Im basing my eating plan on lol. 

Yea, definately all worth it :D I can't wait!!


----------



## sethsmummy

:o thats shocking! Crickey you spent all that time there and didnt even get decent information!!

If i were you id google some diabetic friendly meal plans that way you at least have something to go from!

right i am hitting bed :D woohhoo cant wait to stretch out and goto sleep.

lots of love guys xxxx


----------



## kalyrra

I had to giggle over your moaning day, ladies. I have days where that's all I want to do too! :haha: Mostly because I can't get comfortable anymore, and _everything _hurts! Feet, hands, hips, lower back... I'm ready for LO to come along so I can start working at getting back to my old self!! 

Still haven't heard back from work. I dropped my doctor note off at the medical department, and they "have to check" with my doctor and supervisor to see if there's anything they can do for me first - like cutting my shifts shorter or giving me a different job to do... my job already involves me sitting on my butt for 12 hrs... what other kind of "restrictions" are left? :shrug: You can't just let me stay home? C'mon!! So, still crossing my fingers but I guess I'm not holding my breath. 



Miwi - if I were you, I would request to take the GTT test again! Maybe somewhere else that won't do a botch job! 

Sw33tp3a - I cannot _believe_ they let you sit there for 4 hrs and your doctor never showed! I would definitely have something to say to them about that! I'm glad you found another doctor. I like my OB, she's nice, but she's very busy and sometimes I feel like she's always just rushing in and out on me... but she does answer any questions I have, so I can't complain. :flower:

Seth - sorry you had such a long day! Get some good rest!


Our poor DH's... they have absolutely no idea what we're going through. I have to admit, my DH has been a complete gem the entire time. I haven't had too many hormonal breakdowns, thankfully, just once or twice when I got over-frustrated and cried. lol Being pregnant is not for the weak! DH has been really good about letting me sleep in when I need, helping me with stuff, and not pestering me for sex to often. :haha: Although there's been a few times I really did not feel like it, I usually make myself give it to him (mostly he'll settle for a BJ!). Especially since we were _trying_ to get pregnant, so it seems we went from sex almost every day for 7 months to nothing - that had to be a major change for him as well! 

Hope you ladies have a restful night!!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

well after the week i had today was much better. went and spent the day with a friend and then went and had dinner with my mother inlaw. tomorrow she is taking the kids shoe shopping so they are excited. 
felling nauseous though so that sucks hope i dont get sick but doughtfull. lol


----------



## sethsmummy

Kaylrra - I hope work gets back to you soon hun, silly for them to leave you hanging to say your supposed to be back Tuesday.. FX they call tomorrow saying you dont have to go back :happydance: 

hehe i just had one of those days and nights lol i could have moaned more :blush: dh was still a lazy shit when i went to bed. Here is hoping for a better day today :thumbup:

Not long hun till baby does come <3 and you can get your body back to normal :hugs: I bet my dh would wish he had you instead of me :haha: I seem to have a bitch fit every few days.. but then again he usually deserves it when i do lol. Me and Dh were the same.. went from having sex at least every 2 days (we had read this was the best way to do it) to now hardly having any.. but if he would leave me alone when i am sore and stop "trying" to get sex then he would probably get more.. but in 4 years he's still never got that..so doubt he will any time soon lol. All I can say is god help him once iv had baby. 


Sw33tpea glad you had a good day hun :D FX you dont get sick hun :hugs:


----------



## Squishy1982

sethsmummy said:


> i lost a couple pound to start with but am finally putting it on.. although not quite sure just how much.. fingers crossed not too much at this point.
> 
> I hope your morning sickness fades out soon hun it must be awfull. I never actually threw up with mine it was just constant nausea and that was bad enough never mind actually being sick all the time :hugs:
> 
> Fingers crossed you dont have gd this time hun :)
> 
> aww is your due date close to your sons birthday? xxx

I am due 14th and he is 4 on 6th lol. My blood sugars are high so think I have got diabetes, need to speak to the nurse this week.

if I end up on insulin they will section me at 38 weeks x


----------



## sethsmummy

Squishy1982 said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> i lost a couple pound to start with but am finally putting it on.. although not quite sure just how much.. fingers crossed not too much at this point.
> 
> I hope your morning sickness fades out soon hun it must be awfull. I never actually threw up with mine it was just constant nausea and that was bad enough never mind actually being sick all the time :hugs:
> 
> Fingers crossed you dont have gd this time hun :)
> 
> aww is your due date close to your sons birthday? xxx
> 
> I am due 14th and he is 4 on 6th lol. My blood sugars are high so think I have got diabetes, need to speak to the nurse this week.
> 
> if I end up on insulin they will section me at 38 weeks xClick to expand...

oh no that sucks hun my sister was on insulin and she hated it. Is it a guarunteed section at 38 hun or will they watch babies size? my sister was induced at 39 weeks after her 36 week growth scan showed baby would be over 11lb if she went to term. 

awww not much between them! its a bit like my sons and my birthday hehe there is only 4 days between us.. im betting if id not been induced he would have come on my birthday lol. 

how is the morning sickness? xx


----------



## sethsmummy

how has everybodys day been? xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

IM SO SLEEEEPYYYY!
Honestly don't think the 2nd tri energy burst is going to happen. 
Today I slept in til 9am then napped from 1:30 til 5:30. It's ridiculous!

How are you today hun? X


----------



## sethsmummy

oooo all that napping sounds so good! Seth got up at half 7... im still waiting on the pregnancy "bloom" coming :( could do with a serious energy boost lol. I'm feeling better today :D :happydance: 

had a pretty quiet day :D took seth out to wilkinsons and he got some juice and crisps.. snuk in some extra juice too lol :haha: now sat waiting on my burgers cooking mmmm beef burger with cheese, onion and tomato sauce for tea :D

Yet again looking forward to Seth going to bed hehe I think i will follow straight behind again. How are you apart from being tired? How is Toby? xx


----------



## kraftykoala

Ugh ugh ugh, overdid it today and think I might get SPD again (had it with DS2) it feels like ive been kicked in the crotch and im walking like John Wayne :(


----------



## CottlestonPie

sethsmummy said:


> oooo all that napping sounds so good! Seth got up at half 7... im still waiting on the pregnancy "bloom" coming :( could do with a serious energy boost lol. I'm feeling better today :D :happydance:
> 
> had a pretty quiet day :D took seth out to wilkinsons and he got some juice and crisps.. snuk in some extra juice too lol :haha: now sat waiting on my burgers cooking mmmm beef burger with cheese, onion and tomato sauce for tea :D
> 
> Yet again looking forward to Seth going to bed hehe I think i will follow straight behind again. How are you apart from being tired? How is Toby? xx

Toby's good thanks hun... We took him to Wilkos today too lol
We only left with battery powered Christmas lights though. Forgot the batteries :dohh: preggy brain strikes again!
He's just gone to bed. Had a major hyper hour after his bath so we kept him up to wear him out... I don't know where he gets his energy from! 

Mmm how were the burgers? Sounds delish. I had about a tablespoon of shepherds pie for dinner. Trying to eat more during the day because I can't bring myself to eat after about 5pm thanks to the overnight heartburn.

Welllll it's 9:30pm. I've had about 8.5 hours of being awake today and I'm ready for bed haha... Night ladies! Hope you've all had a decent weekend x


----------



## realbeauty86

CottlestonPie said:


> IM SO SLEEEEPYYYY!
> Honestly don't think the 2nd tri energy burst is going to happen.
> Today I slept in til 9am then napped from 1:30 til 5:30. It's ridiculous!
> 
> How are you today hun? X

I definitely know what you mean. In my first trimester I was forced to sleep a lot, thanks to the LO... second semester isn't as bad but at least 4 days out the week im taking long naps


----------



## Miwi

Morning ladies! How is everyone today? I hope you all had a good weekend :) 

Yesterday I went to Nandos with the OH (pay back for his concert lol) and had butterfly chicken with coleslaw and a side salad. Nom Nom. Wandered round the Xmas markets (really should be called 'see all this food, you can't eat it market) and then called in at the inlaws. It was a nice day :) 

I can't believe that one week today is Christmas Eve!!


----------



## Jellycat

Cottlestonpie - hope you've caught up on well needed sleep!

Kraftykoala - fingers crossed it was just a bad day and isn't the SPD starting - horrid pregnancy symptom

Squishy - have you been testing your bloods regularly are you eating a low gi diet? Hope it's not GD starting for you

Afm - woke with really painful sinus headache so instead of being at work currently lying in bed breathing in steam and taking paracetamol - typical it's my busiest time in the year!


----------



## sethsmummy

Krafty - oo fingers crossed hun you'v just majorly over did it and baby is lying funny and thats what is causing the pain. my other half laughs at my "waddle" when im sore. 

Cottleston - hahah i do things like that all time .. even when im not pregnant :dohh: and you just reminded me i was meant to buy loads of batteries for christmas morning :S oh dear will have to buy them xmas eve when my child tax comes through haha here is hoping wilkinsons still have some by then! 
Toby sounds just like seth.. super hyper the hour before bed! I stuck seth in a bubble bath last night.. he was loving it and he finally started saying "ready, steady go" i was so proud :) 
The burgers were a bit crap... not much taste to them but they are tesco value lol so what did i expect :haha: Baked Potatoe tonight mmmmm
Hope you got a good night sleep hun. 

realbeauty - we gotta love the naps <3 im not allowed any anymore lol... seth doesnt allow mummy afternoon naps :haha:

Miwi - Hey hun :D I had a good day yesterday almost pain free :D :happydance:
Dang that nandos sounds good... what was your blood sugar like after it? haha i love your new name for the christmas market. 
Christmas is coming fast!! I'm not excited yet but i will be christmas eve once Seth goes to bed and i can get his electric car out and charge it. Going to hide it in the kitchen so its the last thing he sees otherwise he wont open anything else lol. Also have to make sure xmas eve that everything to do with baby is put away in the kids bedroom so my dad doesnt get an accidental peak! 

Jellycat - sucks that you are feeling ill hun, I hope the paracetamol and steam work for you! :hugs:


----------



## Squishy1982

sethsmummy said:


> Squishy1982 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> i lost a couple pound to start with but am finally putting it on.. although not quite sure just how much.. fingers crossed not too much at this point.
> 
> I hope your morning sickness fades out soon hun it must be awfull. I never actually threw up with mine it was just constant nausea and that was bad enough never mind actually being sick all the time :hugs:
> 
> Fingers crossed you dont have gd this time hun :)
> 
> aww is your due date close to your sons birthday? xxx
> 
> I am due 14th and he is 4 on 6th lol. My blood sugars are high so think I have got diabetes, need to speak to the nurse this week.
> 
> if I end up on insulin they will section me at 38 weeks xClick to expand...
> 
> oh no that sucks hun my sister was on insulin and she hated it. Is it a guarunteed section at 38 hun or will they watch babies size? my sister was induced at 39 weeks after her 36 week growth scan showed baby would be over 11lb if she went to term.
> 
> awww not much between them! its a bit like my sons and my birthday hehe there is only 4 days between us.. im betting if id not been induced he would have come on my birthday lol.
> 
> how is the morning sickness? xxClick to expand...

I think it is pretty much guarenteed section but thats only if I end up on insulin, if I can control it through diet I will be left alone I think. Sickness is just as bad as ever lol

thanks xx


----------



## sethsmummy

Squishy1982 said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squishy1982 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> i lost a couple pound to start with but am finally putting it on.. although not quite sure just how much.. fingers crossed not too much at this point.
> 
> I hope your morning sickness fades out soon hun it must be awfull. I never actually threw up with mine it was just constant nausea and that was bad enough never mind actually being sick all the time :hugs:
> 
> Fingers crossed you dont have gd this time hun :)
> 
> aww is your due date close to your sons birthday? xxx
> 
> I am due 14th and he is 4 on 6th lol. My blood sugars are high so think I have got diabetes, need to speak to the nurse this week.
> 
> if I end up on insulin they will section me at 38 weeks xClick to expand...
> 
> oh no that sucks hun my sister was on insulin and she hated it. Is it a guarunteed section at 38 hun or will they watch babies size? my sister was induced at 39 weeks after her 36 week growth scan showed baby would be over 11lb if she went to term.
> 
> awww not much between them! its a bit like my sons and my birthday hehe there is only 4 days between us.. im betting if id not been induced he would have come on my birthday lol.
> 
> how is the morning sickness? xxClick to expand...
> 
> I think it is pretty much guarenteed section but thats only if I end up on insulin, if I can control it through diet I will be left alone I think. Sickness is just as bad as ever lol
> 
> thanks xxClick to expand...

aaa i will keep my fingers crossed for you hun that it can controlled through diet :) that way you get more choice in how you want birth to go :hugs::hugs: I really hope your sickness goes away soon!!


----------



## HelenEdge

Hello, can i join please??? I'm expecting my 3rd baby and my Bmi is 35! I had lost 2 stone before getting pregnant. My midwife didnt seem too concerned at booking but i did struggle having my 12 week scan as i also have a tilted uterus!! My pregnancy notes state ultrasound difficult to perform due to tilted uterus and maternal characteristics..


----------



## HelenEdge

Oh and i'm due 20th June 2013!!


----------



## Sparklegirl

HelenEdge said:


> Hello, can i join please??? I'm expecting my 3rd baby and my Bmi is 35! I had lost 2 stone before getting pregnant. My midwife didnt seem too concerned at booking but i did struggle having my 12 week scan as i also have a tilted uterus!! My pregnancy notes state ultrasound difficult to perform due to tilted uterus and maternal characteristics..

Hiya :wave: & welcome hun.
Congrats on bfp & ofcourse on losing 2 stone :thumbup: 
u added to 1st pg


----------



## Sparklegirl

So im 22 weeks today & have def popped :haha: lol :blush:

here some bump pic ladies

https://img694.imageshack.us/img694/6682/3pics.jpg


----------



## sethsmummy

HelenEdge said:


> Hello, can i join please??? I'm expecting my 3rd baby and my Bmi is 35! I had lost 2 stone before getting pregnant. My midwife didnt seem too concerned at booking but i did struggle having my 12 week scan as i also have a tilted uterus!! My pregnancy notes state ultrasound difficult to perform due to tilted uterus and maternal characteristics..

Congratulations on your BFP hun! And also congratulations on loosing 2 stone!! Hope i can follow in your footsteps and loose weight after bubbs has come. 

Sorry to hear they struggled with your 12 week scan but probably had nothing to do with your weight hun. just their excuse.. my scan was fine and im bigger than you are huni.


----------



## sethsmummy

Sparklegirl said:


> So im 22 weeks today & have def popped :haha: lol :blush:
> 
> here some bump pic ladies
> 
> https://img694.imageshack.us/img694/6682/3pics.jpg

woot yep you have popped!! Such a beautiful photo hun! I promise i will charge my phone today and take a photo of my bump. Its not grown much to be honest since i was 21 weeks. xxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Welcome Helen! :wave:
Gorgeous bump sparkle :D

I managed to squeeze into my pre-preg swimsuit today. Boobs were overflowing though :haha: quite enjoyed taking Toby for a swim but Im exhausted now!


----------



## sethsmummy

woot go you cottleston :D iv not been swimming in aaages. cant take seth to our local one as its too cold and he goes blue within around 5 minutes! last time he even had a vest on, then his swim trunks and a tshirt and pajama pants on. 

xxxx


----------



## Jellycat

Sparkle - great bump progression

Cottlestonpie - I haven't been swimming in ages nor taken JJ - will have to give it a go over Xmas, as he pretends to swim on the lounge floor Shen he sees it on tv lol. Do you just use armbands for Toby?

Helenedge :hi: well done on the weightloss pre pregnancy.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Aw seths, same here. Our local pool is sooooo cold and a bit boring! So we don't go swimming often as we go to a wave pool 30 minutes away. He loves it though... We use armbands jellycat but only recently. When he was a bit younger we didn't put armbands or any kind of floatation aid on as DH was totally against them (and wanted to encourage Toby to have no fear of the water) but hes since seen how much more confident and able Toby is with armbands so we now use them. He loves it!


----------



## sethsmummy

its rubbish isnt it. They should all have to keep it to a certian temperature especially when your paying to go in and use their services. Ours dont even have doors on the changing room cubicles.. its just a curtain thing... and then add to that the cubicle isnt even big enough for an adult and a child at the same time! 

hehe we have arm bands for seth but they are huge on him. x


----------



## realbeauty86

Helen - welcome!!!
Sparkle - Awesome pics. Wish I would change like that lol

So today I went to drop off my 24hr urine. I dont exactly know what test it's for but that's a lot of pee lol. I also asked about my ultrasound that my doctor took forever getting me. Turns out they had my appointment ready. Its this Friday. So hopefully I can see the baby's sex. I'm also sad too cuz I couldn't make my own appointment for this one so my hun can't go with me. He hates that but I told him I wouldn't tell anyone til he gets off work and I tell him first.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Aw i'm sorry your OH cant go to the scan. Not long to wait though!

My scan is on december 29th.
So it's like...

Dec 24th: Consultant
25th: Christmas
26th: Boxing day with parents
27th: WAITING FOR SCAN
28th: STILL WAITING FOR SCAN
29th: Woohoo!

Those two days in between boxing day and scan day are going to drag soooo much. I need to think of things to do to keep me busy (other than the obvious running around after DS tidying up his new toys as he trashes the place :haha: )


Also, after Christmas I'm going to be easing off the sweet and salty foods. I've already put on 4lb this pregnancy and I don't want to gain 4st like I did last time. eeek.


----------



## realbeauty86

Sparklegirl said:


> As the titel says plus size ladies join here...
> 
> So lets share our "big" journey through pregnancy together.. Our excitement, our fears of being plus size &pregnant... And of course our big beautiful bellies :winkwink:
> 
> Just a thread we plus size ladies can come chat :flower:
> 
> *Melany - 6 Jan 2013  Amelia arrived 7 Dec 2012
> 
> Kalyrra - 21 Jan 2013
> 
> Wholeheart - 28 Feb 2013
> 
> Miwi - 3 March 2013
> 
> Cheztunes - 11 March, planned C-section for 7th (if I choose to take it)
> 
> Sethsmummy - 13 march 2013
> 
> Kraftykoala - 23 March 2013
> 
> Lyndsjohnson - 1 April 2013
> 
> Cherrybump - 7 April 2013
> 
> Dodgerlove - 14 April 2013
> 
> Firefly - 17 April 2013
> 
> Bitsysarah - 20 April 2013
> 
> Weffi82 - 20 April 2013
> 
> Sparklegirl - 22 April 2013
> 
> Memebrown - 4 May 2013
> 
> Mustbemummy - 8 June 2013
> 
> Cottlestonpie - 9 June 2013
> 
> Matildasmummy - 9 June 2013
> 
> Jtj1054 - 12 June 2013
> 
> Jellycat - 16 June 2013
> 
> Junemummy - 18 June 2013
> 
> Helenedge - 20 June 2013
> 
> Tiffanylove - 24 June 2013
> *

Just actually realizing what u meant by first page. Everyone's up there but me lol and I been here since I been pregnant :blush:


----------



## Sparklegirl

sorry realbeauty :blush: but i always ask ladies to keep me updated, so if u dont post ur edd & gender i cant update but let me know i will do it sorry again..


----------



## realbeauty86

Sparkle: It's ok =D I didn't know 

I'm due April 28th 2013
I find out the sex hopefully this Friday


----------



## kalyrra

Well, HR department is dragging their feet...so still not sure if I'm getting out on disability yet or not. But since my doc wrote a note, until they figure it out, I can't go to work either... So I have to use up my available sick time first. And then if they still haven't started disability and I still can't work, I have to use vacation time.

I wish they'd just write me off! :wacko:

So far, still holding steady on the weight, hoping to stay where I am for the remainder...already gained more than I should have and wanted. :cry: hopefully it comes off fast with breastfeeding!


----------



## sethsmummy

* Kaylraa * that sucks that they are dragging their feet hun.. bloody useless. They should have to make a decision within a certain amount of time. That is no way fair if you have to go on and use vacation time! Your not having a darn vacation!! Gz on staying steady on the weight.. :hugs: I'v no idea what i am just now as my scales are dead lol. Will find out on Thursday if i can. 

* Cottleston * its ok haha plenty of playing with new toys and clearing up after christmas and it will fly by huni! :kiss: 

* realbeauty * the 24hr urine is to test for pre-eclampsia as it measures how much protein is spilled out within your urine within a 24 hour period. Really sucks that your partner can't go with you to the scan! I'd hate if my dh couldn't go to the scans. :hugs:

* Sparkle * Sorry i never got a pic up.. me and dh had big argument last night so i stayed in the bedroom most of the night watching films. I will get my phone charged eventually lol. Cant leave you being the only one posting bump piccies


----------



## Sparklegirl

realbeauty86 said:


> Sparkle: It's ok =D I didn't know
> 
> I'm due April 28th 2013
> I find out the sex hopefully this Friday

ur up hun :thumbup: let me know if its team blue or pink- goodluck friday


----------



## Miwi

Hi ladies :) How are we all?

I've been a bit quiet on here lately, I'm just SO tired and been running around getting lots of things done around the house etc. Nothing exciting!

Sparkle- Your bump is lovely, I'll get a pic up soon too, I'm just laying down at the min and then I'll get myself dressed and see what I can do :) Like seths says you can't be the only one! 

Kalyrra- Im sorry your work are being so slow about getting you signed off! But Imglad you don't have to go in while they ale there minds up - not ideal but it's good you are getting a chance to rest :)

Seths and Cottles- How are you both doing?! 

Xxx


----------



## Sw33tp3a

realbeauty86 said:


> Sparklegirl said:
> 
> 
> As the titel says plus size ladies join here...
> 
> So lets share our "big" journey through pregnancy together.. Our excitement, our fears of being plus size &pregnant... And of course our big beautiful bellies :winkwink:
> 
> Just a thread we plus size ladies can come chat :flower:
> 
> *Melany - 6 Jan 2013  Amelia arrived 7 Dec 2012
> 
> Kalyrra - 21 Jan 2013
> 
> Wholeheart - 28 Feb 2013
> 
> Miwi - 3 March 2013
> 
> Cheztunes - 11 March, planned C-section for 7th (if I choose to take it)
> 
> Sethsmummy - 13 march 2013
> 
> Kraftykoala - 23 March 2013
> 
> Lyndsjohnson - 1 April 2013
> 
> Cherrybump - 7 April 2013
> 
> Dodgerlove - 14 April 2013
> 
> Firefly - 17 April 2013
> 
> Bitsysarah - 20 April 2013
> 
> Weffi82 - 20 April 2013
> 
> Sparklegirl - 22 April 2013
> 
> Memebrown - 4 May 2013
> 
> Mustbemummy - 8 June 2013
> 
> Cottlestonpie - 9 June 2013
> 
> Matildasmummy - 9 June 2013
> 
> Jtj1054 - 12 June 2013
> 
> Jellycat - 16 June 2013
> 
> Junemummy - 18 June 2013
> 
> Helenedge - 20 June 2013
> 
> Tiffanylove - 24 June 2013
> *
> 
> Just actually realizing what u meant by first page. Everyone's up there but me lol and I been here since I been pregnant :blush:Click to expand...

im not here either. my due date is july 9th.. :) gender is still not determined just yet... :)


----------



## Miwi

Heres my 29 week bump . . . Huge!! :blush:

https://i1286.photobucket.com/albums/a602/miwi_spud/th_059f9f3090e69e2f9204faa40ee7048a_zps421c5d89.jpg

Is there anyway I can make it bigger?!


----------



## kalyrra

Well, HR/medical at work apparently talked with my doc office, and they decided that I could keep working. So no early disability leave for me. :cry: I'd like to see one of them work for 12 hrs on swing shift at 8 months pregnant! Lol 

Oh well. Not sure when I can stop working then, as I only get 6 weeks of maternity leave, and it would be just my luck if little one was 2 weeks late! :shrug: 

Going to go have a pity party, and then go back to work tomorrow I guess.


----------



## realbeauty86

Kal: sorry they won't let u off. I couldn't imagine having to do that but clearly you're an awesome mommy:thumbup: :flower:... doing what u have to do.

Miwi: love the bump pic.:happydance:


----------



## USAF_WIFE

I posted in second tri but by luck of my baby being a butt and hiding during dopler time we got a scan and found out its a girlie!


----------



## Miwi

Kalyrra- Oh god I'm so sorry, that sucks so badly. Honestly it's not right that you only get 6 weeks maternity either. Such a difference between the UK and the US! :hugs: What is it you do?

Realbeauty- Thanks :) Suprised you could see it since its so small lol

USAF- Contrats!! Welcome to team pink :) 

Major excitement here, I've just been to Boots and bought a packet of sugar free diabetic toffee, as was majorly needing something sweet. Just tried one and they're surprisingly nice! Yey! So I'm going to have dinner and then sit down in front of the telly and have a few sweets like you're meant to do at Christmas time! Lol. I'm a little less grumpy now ;) Hopefully my blood sugars won't go too crazy after them! Xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

* Miwi * Love your bump hun.. :D iv still not charged my damn phone :dohh: will get it charging over night. I dont know how to make the pic bugger though unless you upload through tiny pics (google it) like i do. 
I'm doing well today... dh and I having a few arguments but whats new :shrug: cant wait till my hormones are back to normal! And OMG at finding the toffee :D I bet you are in seventh heaven right now! although watch your sugars.. my nanna was telling me that not all diabetic sweets are that good for you :haha: (doesnt stop her eating them though :winkwink: ) 

* kalyrra * So sorry to hear you cant get the disability hun, I think its absolutely shocking that you only get 6 weeks maternity leave :hugs: I mean what on earth happens if you have a traumatic birth or a section... you'd only just be healing!! 

* USAF_WIFE * Congratulations hun!! :happydance: so happy for you :cloud9:

I have had a good day today. a friend came over and gave me a late bday present (£10 gift voucher) so i went and bought a book, seth a new cup (one with a straw) and I got Ethans milk dispenser... although i got home and realised its broken so I need to take it back again to replace it. Its only a chip off the clip that opens it but all the same its brand new so should be in perfect condition. xxx


----------



## Miwi

Seths I have a question - after my dinner (mainly meat with a bit of veg) my BS was 5.8 after an hour. Then I had 6 diabetic toffees and two diabetic biscuits (Prob close to 30g carbs) . . . An hour later my bloods were 5.5 (just measured out of interest). I know you only have your sister to go on, but does this sound normal to you?! Even my OH is starting to doubt whether I have GD or not lol.


----------



## sethsmummy

Miwi said:


> Seths I have a question - after my dinner (mainly meat with a bit of veg) my BS was 5.8 after an hour. Then I had 6 diabetic toffees and two diabetic biscuits (Prob close to 30g carbs) . . . An hour later my bloods were 5.5 (just measured out of interest). I know you only have your sister to go on, but does this sound normal to you?! Even my OH is starting to doubt whether I have GD or not lol.

I shall just ring ze sister and ask xx


----------



## Miwi

Ach your a wee star!! Thank you SO much. I know no one that knows anything about this lol. Nightmare!


----------



## Jellycat

Miwi - that is a gorgeous rounded bump, my first was never like that very jealous! Yay on finding the sugar free toffee !

Seth - sorry you and hubby have been arguing hope the air is cleared soon.

Kalayarra - sorry you didn't get the disability, wow on only getting 6 weeks I thought France only getting 3 months was tough.

USAF_wife congrats on :girl:


----------



## kalyrra

Thanks all... I was definitely very disappointed. It's made me a little on the emotional/hormonal side! :haha: I haven't had very many of those, thank God, but I guess I was due for one. 

My husband has been extremely supportive my entire pregnancy, but today he made the comment that he didn't understand why I wanted to be off work as it wasn't much different than when I'm home.... he thinks it's all in my head. It's a good thing I was on the phone with him, or I might have punched him in the nuts, then told him "it doesn't hurt, it's all in your head!" (no extra pun intended :haha:) 

Seriously... why is it that all the people who think it's "not a big deal" are the ones who aren't 8 months pregnant and dealing with it! lol

*Seth* - I believe in the case of a c-section, you can get up to 8 weeks off. Wow, right? :dohh: I think if you had major trauma, and anything massively medical, then the doctors can get you on disability to extend your leave. We also have FMLA, or Family Medical Leave Act, that allows us to take up to an additional 12 weeks off but it's completely unpaid leave. The only perk is that you don't lose your job by doing so. 

*Miwi* - I'm a process control operator at a chemical plant. Basically what I do is control equipment through computer screens. I monitor temperatures, pressures, liquid levels in tanks, pumps, motors, open and close valves, etc... I'm not allowed to leave my screens unattended, so whenever I have to run to the bathroom or go grab my lunch from the fridge, someone else has to watch them for me. 

I work a 12 hr swing shift, so basically I sit on my rear in a chair for 12 hrs watching computer screens. I work 2 weeks on day shift (from 6:30 a.m. to 6:30 p.m.), then I work 2 weeks on night shift (6:30 p.m. to 6:30 a.m.), then switch back to days again, then back to nights... rinse and repeat. 

Usually by the end of the day, my hands and feet are so swollen I can barely function. I can stand up and move around... but it's still hard to do enough to keep from swelling! Apparently my doctor told the HR people that as long as I could move around when I needed, and I could elevate my feet that medically I could still work. :dohh: Why bother writing me a freakin' note if you're not going to back it up??!! 

Oh well. It'll serve them right if my water breaks all over the room while I'm working. :haha: I think my biggest issue is not sleeping well. Last night, I woke up at 1 a.m. and never got back to sleep. I took a nap around 9 a.m. When I'm home, that's fine... but I can't exactly nap at work! :shrug: So if I don't sleep well, I just have to live with it, I guess. 

*USAF_WIFE* - Congrats on the little girl! How exciting!!! :happydance:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Kaly, that sucks :hugs: Are you able to put your feet up? Can you at least get the doctor to say you need more breaks? 

Miwi... Love your bump!

I'm sooooo upset/angry with DH. This is basically how last night/this morning went....

1:30am: Dh can't sleep so he gets the hump and stomps around the house waking up me and Toby. 
1:40am: He comes back to bed, denies all respondibility, pretends to not notice that Toby is at the foot of our bed and refuses to put him back to bed. So I have to. 
4:30am: Toby finally settles in my bed because I'm too tired and f-cked off to care if he wakes DH up. Backfires obviously because DH mostly sleeps and I mostly get kicked and climbed on.
Now: I'm up with Toby for the day while the guy who caused The Worst Night In Months stays in bed asleep because he's "still a bit tired"

I'm starting to remember how bad DH is at night shifts. I'm pretty much gonna be dealing with 3 kids alone.


ETA: so I finally get to bed and now he's vacuuming. Wtf :dohh:


----------



## sethsmummy

OMG Cottleston I swear down id have killed him! What an ignorant so and so. You should do it to him one night hun when you know he has to be up in the morning so he cant just stay asleep! 

Miwi... sorry i never got back to you hun! AS i was on the phone to my sister dh took the laptop off me and i never got it back. I was pissed he didnt let me reply before taking it but i suppose it was "his day". next time he has it on my day i wont be so nice in taking it back lol. 

My sister said that as long as your sugars never fall below 4 or above 8 when you eat then you are perfectly fine! She thinks they bodged your GTT too and said to ask for it to be repeated as she NEVER had results this stable for so long. She agrees with me that you probably dont even have it! 

kalyrra - That really really sucks! I couldnt imagine only getting that amount of time with baby :S American rules suck big style.


----------



## Miwi

Cottles- Oh dear me I don't know how you haven't lost the plot! That's so rude of him. I swear men just don't get it some times. Especially the vacuuming, wtf is that all about? Lol.

Seths- Ah don't worry Hun, there was no rush. I so appreciate your knowledge lol. I'm going to mention it to the nurse as she should be phoning me tomorrow. I'm being a bit more laid back today - its hard to know whether I'm getting stable results because I'm depriving myself so much (lol) or if I'm just normal and don't have it! So I've had a sausage sandwich this morn (start of mine and OHs Xmas holidays so celebrating!) on wholemeal bread with a tiny bit of ketchup, and got 7.2 an hour later ... Pretty standard for me at breakfast. Ugh. If Im doing all this for nothing I'll not be happy ;)
I've a few spare test strips so I'm going to make OH do a couple tests today to compare someone normal to me . . . I'd absolutely love it if I could have a normal Xmas!! Lol. I actually think I'd willingly start the tablets if it meant I could eat spuds and stuffing on Xmas day lol.
Anyway, sorry for the blab!! Hope you're having a good day :) xxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

I've had enough. I still haven't had any sleep be ause DH sent toby up so I could put him down for a nap. He wouldn't settle so we had lunch, read a book and I just tried settling Toby down again but he's over tired and fighting it. So now DH is pissed at me for "just letting him scream".... What am I meant to do, gag him?! 
He's making me feel like the worst mum ever by shouting at me, implying that I don't do anything even though im the one who did EVERYTHING last night and this morning... It's never enough :cry:


----------



## Lamont

Can you ladies see much difference between my 12 weeks and 16 weeks bump shots? :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







12v16weeks.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Miwi

CottlestonPie said:


> I've had enough. I still haven't had any sleep be ause DH sent toby up so I could put him down for a nap. He wouldn't settle so we had lunch, read a book and I just tried settling Toby down again but he's over tired and fighting it. So now DH is pissed at me for "just letting him scream".... What am I meant to do, gag him?!
> He's making me feel like the worst mum ever by shouting at me, implying that I don't do anything even though im the one who did EVERYTHING last night and this morning... It's never enough :cry:

Oh Hun, I'm not suprised you're feeling that way. Sounds as though he's being far from understanding. Maybe you need to find a time to discuss this with him? But honestly, don't let him mate you feel like a bad mum, from what I can tell you're a million miles away from bad mum!! :hugs:


----------



## sethsmummy

Lamont said:


> Can you ladies see much difference between my 12 weeks and 16 weeks bump shots? :shrug:

yup you are more ruonded out on the 16 week pic hun :) 

Cottleston ... i hope you shouted back at him hun and told him what for! you are pregnant with twins for goodness sake, add to that the fact he woke you both last night and then left you to deal with Toby... why the heck couldn't he put toby down for a nap?? what on earth are you meant to do if he wont go down for a nap :s You are a wonderful mummy hun and dont you let him make you feel otherwise! if anyone is being a rubbish parent just now its him... he should be dealing with Toby and letting you sleep. Men are just ass holes sometimes hun... my dh started with the sarky comments within 30 mins of me getting up and tbh im sick of it just now. him and yours should get together... i think theyd get on well!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: 

Miwi thats a great reading after a sausage sarnie. Even with GD you should still be able to have christmas dinner hun.. my sister did. Im having an ok day.. another argument as per at the moment.. dh and seth just keep stressing me out at the moment. i hate when the weather is rubbish and i cant get seth out to the park to play.. he gets so cranky being stuck in all the time. Need to nip to tesco in the rain.. i bought a milk dispenser last night and when i got home realised its broke :S 

xxxx


----------



## Miwi

Lamont - Yes definately more of a bump there now :)


----------



## Miwi

Seths - Its so crap buying something and it being broke. I hate that! Oooh I really hope I can have Xmas dinner! That would keep me going for a while I think lol. 
Ah Hun really feel for you with a LO when it's raining, must be so hard not to go stir crazy stuck in the house!! The weather is awful here too, I keep trying to think of things to do out of the house but I'm pretty skint and not sure I can really be bothered either lol. 

Today must be tired day for us all. I woke up exhausted, went back to bed at 9:30 after I got up. Then OH came in at 11 and very noisily put some laundry away . . . Slamming drawers and all. What is it with men and waking us up I wonder?! Lol


----------



## sethsmummy

i think it just must be national asshome man week :haha:

Yeah it sucks! Thankfully seths new cup was fine. just bugs me that they dont check things on the shelf to make sure nothing is broken when people buy them. You done go pay £4 for a little bit of plastic just for it to be broken. Hoping Seth doesnt kick off too much about being dragged out in the rain when i go take it back lol. 

I'd eat your christmas dinner regardless of what your results have been hun. One really nice day off food wont do much harm xx


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Thanks for all the congrats ladies! Now if little miss would get off my sciatic nerve that be lovely mommy is tired of having a horribly hard time moving about without pain and having random shouts of OUCH is getting silly.


----------



## sethsmummy

hahaha oh no huni you sound like me! i hope bubbs moves off your nerve! I keep getting up too quick and pulling the muscles.. haha have to walk like john wayne for 5 mins going ouch ouch ouch shit ouch :haha: xx


----------



## USAF_WIFE

lmao seths! I have SPD and damage from my previous pregnancy so I crunch and pinch I am soooo not looking forward to life in a few weeks!


----------



## Miwi

Seths - Yea Hun you know what I think I am going to enjoy Xmas day regardless. Maybe counteract my dinner a bit with a short walk or something (Exercise on Xmas day?? Ahhhh I must be mad! Lol). No you def don't buy something for it to be broken! Fingers crossed Seth doesn't get upset about going out!

USAF- Bless you! I've started to make random noises too when my LO moves sometimes, it's getting a bit snug in there now as she measuring two weeks ahead. Not sure how I'm going to cope at 40 weeks lol. Hopefully I won't have to find out ;) Hope your LO stops hurting you soon!


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Miwi- Two weeks ahead! Hopefully it evens out or you don't go to 40 weeks! I always go 4 days early so funny but even my kids birth times are literally mins apart. One was 8:06 and the other 8:10 lol!


----------



## sethsmummy

USAF - ME TOO! i also had real bad spd during first pregnant... and i also have an ongoing hip/joint problem that iv had for around 10 years on top of it all so i feel your pain :hugs: i have some crutches in my cupboard which i can use if need be as i get further on but usually i just grin and bare it.. lol im that used to it now. 

Miwi... you deffo should hun! apart from the exercise on christmas day :S I think walking from the couch to dinner table and back again counts as enough exercise that day lol. Then again im saying that but i bet im running round like a headless chicken christmas day trying to make sure iv everything cooked and ready for my folks coming over and trying to play with seth at the same time. Also hoping for some good weather so he can go out in his electric care... must remember to charge it xmas eve once he is in his bed. 

Oooo tomorrow i should get my yes or no for my section! I am feeling very very nervous about asking my consultant.. but i dont know why since the anesthetist was 100% sure ill get it. Also nervous about seeing bubbs... I hope he has been growing ok and not fallen further behind. My bumps not exactly grown a lot so im a little worried. 

xxx


----------



## Miwi

Thanks USAF! I hope so too! Well, she was just less than 2 weeks ahead last week at my scan, I'm having scans every two weeks now to keep an eye on her. The only reason I can think for her being bigger is that my blood sugars are slightly out of wack, but my OB said they don't get excited about size until they're 4-5 werks ahead or behind so I'm trying not to worry too much lol. That's amazing about your kids all coming around the same time! I wonder if this LO will do the same! :)

Seths was that electric car? That has got to be the best present ever!! I bet he's going to be over the moon with it :) Oh are you cooking the dinner? You're a braver woman than me!! Lol. I can cook but Xmas Finn seems a bit much for me!
Good luck tomorrow!! I so hope you get good news, though if your anethatist thinks itll go ahead I'm sure it will! I wonder when you would get a date for your section?! I'd be so excited for you! Lol.


----------



## Lamont

thanks ladies :)


----------



## Squishy1982

Hi girls, hope you are all well and that the assholes start behaving!

I am still throwing up. I have got a meeting at work tomorrow to discuss my absence. I have been off since mid sept with hyperemesis. I have had 2 home visits in that time and am fully covered by a note from docs. I have looked up my rights online and know that I can not get in to trouble when it is pregnancy related sick so I am not overly worrie about it but have no idea what I am supposed to be saying to them.

Until there is some form of pattern to my sickness or it stops altogether I am useless to them as I just can not concentrate at all. 
They want me to do a phased return starting with going in for 2 hours a day. If I could work it so that it was a 2 hours I knew I wasn't going to be sick then I would but I just have no idea and seeing as I piddle myself with each heave it would all be a bit much.

My blood pressure is still up and down too so dizzyness is a big issue.

Sorry for the rant girls.


----------



## sethsmummy

FX they dont need to get excited for you miwi lol.. i dont think they get excited till the 4-5 week point because of how inaccurate their growth scans are. 

https://i50.tinypic.com/iyhic9.jpg This is his car he had a test drive before we "sent it to santa" 

I sure am its only for 5 so its not bad (4 adults and seth) i have an easy cook roast pork lol. Its the brussel sprouts im worried about not doing properly lol and my dad loves them so i best do it right. 

I hope so too. Weell they do it the end of the 38th week or the 39th week... so it will either be Tuesday the 5th at 38+6, Thursday 7th at 39+1 or Thursday 12th 39+6. but i dont think they would let me get that close to my due date. 

xxxx


----------



## sethsmummy

night night ladies. I am off for a shower and then bed ready for my early morning. FX it goes smoothly :)

hope you all have a good night and a good morning tomorrow. 

cottleston i hope you manage a good night sleep hun xxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Thanks hun, you too. x
I'm on a blow up mattress in Toby's room tonight. Gotta prove I'm not a sh!t mum/wife/whatever. Also can barely look at DH right now. Good times.


----------



## kraftykoala

GTT in the morning, the fasting has commenced! 

Did some crimble shopping this morning and am paying for it now, the SPD is definitely back so I'm taking it really easy again this evening. My friend who is going to be bumps godmother came over to watch the final ever Gossip Girl and bump was being really really active and she got to feel her kick which was cool.

I should go to bed now really but I'm trying to sort out knitting to take to the GTT tomorrow!


----------



## realbeauty86

Had a Dr appointment today. My BP only went down 2 points:shrug: so still watching out for that. My 24 hr urine was negative on the protein, :thumbup:which is awesome. Now im just anxious for my ultrasound Friday :happydance:


----------



## sethsmummy

:o Cottleston huni if anyone should be on a blow up bed its him not you! That will not be good for your back. Kick him out into toby's room and bring toby into your room :hugs: bloody men sometimes are just ignorant pigs. I hope it gets better for you hun :hugs::hugs: 

Krafty good luck for your GTT huni!

Realbeauty good news on the 24hr urine results hun! heres hoping your BP goes down.

Im up and getting dressed oh the joys. bus in 50 minutes to go for my scan and consultant appointment. Feeling really worried about it.. Ethan didnt move a great deal yesterday or this morning and also crapping myself about asking for the section. I'v got seths old growth charts packed so i can compare them to this baby's today also. FX my bp has dropped some.. ALTHOUGH if the bus to the hospital is full of stupid college kids i will probably be stressed out to the max by the time we get there!

Hope you all have a good morning.. And cottleston hun i am sending you so much love and hugs :cloud9: :hugs: that idiot of yours needs to stop stressing you out :hugs::hugs::hugs: :kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Miwi

Hi Seths how was your appointment? Any news for us? :)

Krafty - Oh the dreaded GTT! Lol. Good luck Hun!

Cottles- Wow your Hubby is being so insensitive. I hope you're ok after what I'm sure was a bad nights sleep! Lots of hugs xx


----------



## sethsmummy

LADIES I GOT MY YES!!! 

I am defenitely getting a section :D :happydance: It will be booked at my 32 week scan so on the 17th January. I am so so so happy. also baby is measuring bang on apparently. The measurements are a little bigger than what seths were so i think my guess is gonna be around 6lb 7oz unless he has a major growth spurt. We saw his little face and he was pulling faces lol... no piccy though :cry: they'r not allowed to give you one after your anomoly scan :cry: 

I have to go see the midwife weekly now for BP checks and to get full blood works done. hahaha theyll have enough blood off me by the end for a transfusion :haha: No idea why though since my bp was back down a bit today :D 

I hope your all ok :hugs: xx


----------



## Miwi

Aw Seths that's brilliant news!! I'm so happy for you :) It's not going to be long til you know your lil mans arrival date :) That's also great that he's measuring bang on!! Sounds like it was a great appointment all round! Xxx


----------



## Miwi

Are any of you just feeling really p*****d off at the world in general lately? Lol. I'm so moody all the time at the min it's awful. I think it's partly due to being exhausted but seriously I'm so angry at the world and everything OH does drives me crazy! Being hungry and not being able to eat cake might have something to do with this . . . Lol

Ps Seths I meant to say, that car is amazing! Such a cool present!! I bet Seth can't wait til Santa comes. Oh and I really like the rug too!


----------



## kraftykoala

Woo Seths!!! I find it so funny that you have to fight for your section when I'll have to fight not to have one! With DS2 they practically begged me to have one! 

GTT was boring lol. Not even the loudly gossiping ladies and other ones that fainted made the time go faster. Did get some knitting done though. Will find out results tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Seths! That's fantastic news,,, so pleased for you! :happydance: How come you don't get photos after 20 weeks? I didn't get one at my 34w scan last time but that's just because Toby was so cramped you couldn't see much. 

Miwi... YES! Angry at the world at the mo lol
I say treat yourself to a little sweetness... As a test to see if you do actually have gd or not. And yknow... It's Christmas! A little bit won't hurt ;)
I feel like the naughty little devil on your shoulder :haha:

Krafty, good luck with your results

Afm, I'm having a bad week lol
DH begged me to sleep in the bed last night because he didn't want his preggy wife on an inflatable mattress do I gave in. Lucky really as I've been in sooo much pain today that the mattress would've killed me. I went shopping with DHs cousins and Toby. I started getting hip pain and within 20 minutes I couldn't stand on my left leg without collapsing with the pain and it is now in my hip, across the bottom of my bump and lower back. I'm guessing sciatic pain as my Bellys gone soft so I think the baby's are right back, but it feels more muscular so maybe round ligament and spd? Either way, I'm now bed bound and my lovely mum is making Toby giggle downstairs.


----------



## Miwi

Aw Cottles thats awful! I'm glad your mum is there to help you. It's so hard with a single pregnancy I can't imagine how your body must feel with two in there lol :hugs: At least you could try and get a little sleep while your mums there? Catch up from the last few nights!

I'm glad into the only one feeling like a raving lunatic lol. I nearly punched a woman in Superdrug today, for some reason she had a huge empty trolley (from the sainsburys in the shopping centre) and was completely blocking the way out after you'd paid. So I walked right up to her trolley and said very politely 'Excuse me can I squeeze past you there' and I kid you not she GLARED at me and moved the trolley about an inch. So I took it upon myself to hold the trolley and try and squeeze past . . . I ended up knocking over about 5 boxes of Lynx with my bmp haha. Cringe! Stupid woman lol.

I think I might have a few treats at Christmas! I feel like cake would make everything bett right now lol


----------



## kraftykoala

I just weighed myself, at almost 27 weeks I'm still 23lbs less than when I conceived :O


----------



## Miwi

kraftykoala said:


> I just weighed myself, at almost 27 weeks I'm still 23lbs less than when I conceived :O

I'm totally jealous lol. But I know you've been feeling awful, so I guess I'm not quite so jealous really :baby:


----------



## sethsmummy

kraftykoala said:


> I just weighed myself, at almost 27 weeks I'm still 23lbs less than when I conceived :O

well blow me down.. how jelous am I :dohh: Althouth the hospital scales tried to tell me i was 95kg today! hahaha i wish although somehow i dont think i could loose 5 stone in a week! 

* Miwi * I know i cant wait to find out.. im hoping its either going to be the 5th or the 7th! Ty for the rug its miging though needs a good clean along with the rest of my carpet. I cant wait to give him his car, I'm hoping for a good day christmas so we can take it outside. 
I'v bee feeling the same as you lately.. pissed off at everything and anything. I think you should deffo have cake! your results that you are getting is what I got on my GTT... 4.7 after fastig and it was 5.7 after the 2 hours so i think your all good hun! 
I would have just moved that womans trolley for her.. im not as polite as you :haha:

* krafty * lol it is funny thinking about it.. :) and i am really surprised i didnt even have to fight to get the section. At least you know they cant make you have a section if you dont want one :) 

* cottleston * I am so glad you slept in the bed hun. has dh finally realised how much of a twat he was being? Sorry you are in so much pain today though hun sounds like a mix of spd and babies on nerves hun! :hugs::hugs: Have you tried hot water bottle or just something warm you can put where it really hurts?? i find that really helps 
They dont give pictures because they give them for free and there were a lot of complaints that some women got them and other didnt.. if id known that i would have took my phone in with me to get a picture. Especially when she showed us his face! And apparently they cant afford to hire an accountant to deal with the money if they were to charge for the pictures. :( Will deffo be taking phone/camera or video camera to my next scan!


----------



## sethsmummy

https://i45.tinypic.com/vn0ygw.jpg this one was 26 weeks.. sorry about the face haha i did try miss my face out but didnt quite work. :blush: please excuse the no bra too :haha:

https://i48.tinypic.com/rh0802.jpg 28 weeks 1 day xx


----------



## Miwi

Oooh Seths great bump! I love it :) Haha it's hard taking pics of your belly isn't it!!

Wow you could have your lil man before I have my baby! Unless I get induced early . . . But I have a feeling I'll go over due and then I'll not speak to you cuz you'll have Ethan and I'll still be preggers ;) lol. 

Ugh that woman, honestly I nearly went back and gave her a piece of my mind lol. You should have seen the look she gave me! If looks could kill . . . Grrrr!!

I think this Christmas is going to be really mild so you'll be in luck with Seths car :) Brilliant! Hehe. I think I will have some Christmas goodies . . . OH reckons I should spread it all out as I don't test after my snacks so he says it's like a loophole and I could get away with it. My levels are good, I've only been over 7 three times this week (limit is 8) but I am being very careful. I've not eaten a 'normal' meal yet . . . I think I've prob got it but very mildly, so I should stop worrying so much I reckon. Still hard though as feels like I'm risking my baby's health by not doing as Im told if that makes sense.


----------



## sethsmummy

Thanks hun I wondered why my bump looked smaller this week than the 26 week but hes gone head down now instead of side ways lol. Its a pain in the ass trying to get a pic! I used to use my mirror but iv now hung it up on the wall and its too big to get down myself now. 

ooooo haha i just checked when your due date is.. you never know.. we could have our babies on the same day :D That would be amazing :haha: Although i wont be able to update once Ethan comes along until i get out of hospital as ours doesn't have internet access and my phone is crap! I may have to get john to log in for me lol to let you all know how it goes on the day. I've just had a big lecture off my dad about how hard it is after a section and how long it takes to heal. 

I hate people that do that... and generally its older women who do it! 

yep i think your should stop worrying too hun. Your not going to risk babies health by eating properly.. the most is ending up with a bigger baby.. but tbh you need to have GD quite bad for that hun. My sisters were only so big because of the insulin. Its christmas you need to eat christmas treats, and cake and a full meal and all the extra stuff!! 

xxxx


----------



## Miwi

My wee one is head down too apparently but I still look huge lol. I'm seeing the SIL on Saturday for the first time since about 20 weeks (she lives in London) and I know she's going to go on about how much I've grown lol. 

Oh wow its so nice when people scare you isn't it. I'm glad Ive finished work because the people I worked with kept telling me such horror stories! And I mean about death etc kind of horror! They were mental. Lol. The way I look at is yea, it's sore after, but look what we take home at the end of it :) 

It would be brilliant if we had our LOs on the same day :) Either way we are going to be pretty close! We all have to keep in touch after we are no longer plus sized and pregnant lol. You should def get John to update us all ;) Or have a friend do it! I'll be on my phone the whole time haha!


----------



## sethsmummy

lol it will be john that updates.. dont trust anyone else with my passwords and things. ooooo we will have to set up plus size and beyond hehe so we can all keep in touch D: A big joint parenting journal :) 

hehe i know its going to be painful afterwards but i dont think its going to be anything compared to the 3 years of pain i'v gone through after seth. Id rather a month of bad pain to 3 years of pains. 

aww it will be nice for you to see SIL. i dont see the inlaws and im glad :haha: i like my SIL and BIL but they just dont really have anything to do with my hubby so i dont even try. I took them all off Facebook the other day. 

yeah there is only going to be a few days between a few of us! Me, you and Cheztunes are all going to be within days of each other! ooo its going to be mad and exciting waiting for the updates lol. 

xxx


----------



## Sw33tp3a

https://i1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag114/Sw33tp3a/148672_3452223004301_695999912_n_zps2e6bf542.jpg
here is my 11 week bump... starting to get a bump kinda... lol.


----------



## sethsmummy

ooooo sw33tpea i see a bump coming :D 

how are we all today. i had a real good sleep.. didnt wake up till seth woke up at 8:30am! Really, Really achey hips today though ouchie ouchie ouchie xx


----------



## Miwi

Good morning :) How are we all today? Glad you had a good sleep Seths! My OH snored in my ear all night lol, I think him stopping smoking may be over rated! Haha. Hope you get some relief from those sore hips!

I still want cake. Very very much lol. I hope there's cake on Christmas day!!!


----------



## sethsmummy

go and get yourself a little chocolate or plain sponge cake hun! or a swiss roll.. mmmm that sounds good. aww no i cant stand when my oh snores! I normally elbow him in the ribs to make him shut up hahaha *touch wood* he's not done it in a while. 

Thanks hun.. i hope i do too cant stand being sore all day especially when iv loads of house work to do. 

xxx


----------



## Miwi

Haha you all are going to be sick of hearing me go on about cake if I don't aren't you ;) I may have to have a look for a small bun or something today while I'm out! Eeeeek excitement. Lol.

My OH hasn't snored in ages either but last night and the night before he was like a bear! I may put him back on the cigarettes haha. 

Would paracetamol help your hips any? Xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

hehe no dont worry hun.. i think id be the same if i couldnt have cake! I dont get it often but it would make it worse if i knew i couldnt have it lol.

ooo yeah a little cake like a chocolate eclair or a cream bun! 

nope paracetamol wont touch it hun, I used to be on dihydrocodeine 4 times a day to cope with it before i got pregnant with Seth. When i went to the doctors for the first time up here they wouldn't prescribe it again because they have none of my notes. I just dont bother with pain killers anymore no point filling myself with something that i know wont work. xx


----------



## kraftykoala

Well bugger, I failed the GTT and therefore have gestational diabetes. Have to go to the clinic at 1pm to see the midwife. Bit gloomy at the bad timing :(


----------



## sethsmummy

kraftykoala said:


> Well bugger, I failed the GTT and therefore have gestational diabetes. Have to go to the clinic at 1pm to see the midwife. Bit gloomy at the bad timing :(

awww nooo :dohh: I hope at your clinic they are more helpful than the ones who saw Miwi at her clinic! 

Don't dispair you should still be ok for eating christmas dinner! xxx :hugs:


----------



## USAF_WIFE

I am freaking exhausted! My LO has been coughing and not feeling that great for a few days (yay sick again this christmas -__-) He was up at 2,3,4,5 and at 5 did not stop nursing till 6:30 at which point id not been asleep for an hour and a half and just said I'M UP! I won't get a nap either because my 4 year old refuses to take one.. UGHGGHGHGHGH


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Also felt like since I posted it in second tri and bump showing has been happening I will show ya'll mine.
 



Attached Files:







It's a girl.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sethsmummy

ooo no hun sorry your lil guy isnt feeling well! It sucks when they are ill especially when they are little. I remember those nights oh too well with Seth as he got ill a lot and would constantly throw up every time he had a coughing fit. :hugs::hugs: 

Here is hoping he is feeling a little better tonight! have you tried him with a little cough medicine or is he too young for it? benelyn for children used to work wonders for seth. 

And lovely bumpy! I love all our bumps :D :hugs::hugs:


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Thanks :) He is 19 months all I have is stuff that says do not give to a child under 4. I gotta get something tonight I suppose.


----------



## sethsmummy

I would hun im sure its Benelyn i get for Seth its apple flavoured. It seems to really help.. doesn't last for a heck of a long time but its great for a few hours which gives them a rest. xx


----------



## Miwi

kraftykoala said:


> Well bugger, I failed the GTT and therefore have gestational diabetes. Have to go to the clinic at 1pm to see the midwife. Bit gloomy at the bad timing :(

Me too! Rubbish isn't it :dohh: Ahhh actually it's not that bad, we'll be ok! Let me know if you need any advice, I've managed to keep my numbers in check with diet so far. All I can say is REDUCE YOUR CARBS. Don't listen to your dietician if he/she is like mine and clearly didn't have a clue (tod me to eat scones instead if bread, and that nuts contained animal fat lol). . . Research this for yourself, because every other country agrees that carbs = glucose, so don't base your meals around them. :hugs:


----------



## Miwi

How was everyone's day? I've been out shopping all day, think I was walking like John Wayne by the time I came home lol. Shopping at this time of the year is mental! 

OH treated me to Nandos as I've not been out at all for Christmas and he's been out 3 times without me so far lol. I had chicken with mash and peas. Glad I was out walking after cuz in an hour my levels were 7 - my highest lunch yet! But then my first lot of spuds since I was diagnosed GD. :) It's been a nice day!

Seths Hun how are your hips? I didn't realise it was an ongoing problem for you. Pregnancy must be such a strain!! Xx


----------



## kraftykoala

Miwi said:


> kraftykoala said:
> 
> 
> Well bugger, I failed the GTT and therefore have gestational diabetes. Have to go to the clinic at 1pm to see the midwife. Bit gloomy at the bad timing :(
> 
> Me too! Rubbish isn't it :dohh: Ahhh actually it's not that bad, we'll be ok! Let me know if you need any advice, I've managed to keep my numbers in check with diet so far. All I can say is REDUCE YOUR CARBS. Don't listen to your dietician if he/she is like mine and clearly didn't have a clue (tod me to eat scones instead if bread, and that nuts contained animal fat lol). . . Research this for yourself, because every other country agrees that carbs = glucose, so don't base your meals around them. :hugs:Click to expand...

I've got one of those blood sugar monitor thingies and a food diary :) The Midwife was really good, really helpful and friendly. My numbers were .2 over what they like so hopefully watching my diet will be able to sort it :)


----------



## Miwi

That's great krafty!! When do you have to test your sugars? I failed mine by .9 and I've been fine with diet so I'm sure you'll do great!! Xo


----------



## kraftykoala

4 times a day, before breakfast, then two hours after each meal. Doing my first one in an hour, had sausage casserole for tea with less potatoes than usual so I'll be interested to see what my results is


----------



## Miwi

kraftykoala said:


> 4 times a day, before breakfast, then two hours after each meal. Doing my first one in an hour, had sausage casserole for tea with less potatoes than usual so I'll be interested to see what my results is

Ah that's interesting! It's strange how all hospitals seem to do it differently. I have to test before each meal, and an hour after each meal and then before bed . . . I look like a pin cushion lol. Do you mind me asking what your levels have to be after your meal? I'm just curious as to what the difference is!! :flower:


----------



## kraftykoala

Less than 5.5 before brekkie and less than 7.0 2 hours after food :)


----------



## Miwi

kraftykoala said:


> Less than 5.5 before brekkie and less than 7.0 2 hours after food :)

Thanks. I'm nosy lol. I've to be between 3.5 -5.5 before every meal and then less than 8 an hour after each meal! :thumbup: It's definately very interesting!


----------



## sethsmummy

wooo thats good levels again miwi :D It's funny how you guys have to do things different being with different hospitals. 

My hips are ok just now :) It's more when i get into bed or do a lot of walking that they get really bad. Yeah iv had the problem since i was in my teens... its called Lax joints or something.. i only saw specialist once.. he had the cheek to sit there and tell me its because im fat when seth was sat beside me only 4 months old! And didnt listen when i said it all started when i was a lot slimmer... i was a damn size 14/16!! at my lowest i was almost a 12 and i still had the problem. 

I am glad you had a good day though hun.

Cottleston.. how has your night/day been hun? I hope dh is treating you better today xx


----------



## Miwi

Oh seths that's a drs excuse for anything. They must see us coming and think 'thank goodness I can play the weight card' lol. I had the same when I had loads of problems with me knee. 

Cocktail sausages are the perfect GD food lol. I am in love with them . . . Shame they're not healthy :/ Ugh so tired! Waiting for my friend to drop round some avon stuff for me and then I'm off to bed :)


----------



## sethsmummy

mmm cocktail sausages i want some now lol. ooo what have you got coming hun? Sorry im so nosy haha. We just spent almost £100 on ethan :D got a voucher for joining sky and it came through tonight so we went straight on and spent it :haha: Got the cutest pramsuit every.. its a me to you one and it has ears and everything hehe

most of it was me to you actually :winkwink: xxx


----------



## Miwi

sethsmummy said:


> mmm cocktail sausages i want some now lol. ooo what have you got coming hun? Sorry im so nosy haha. We just spent almost £100 on ethan :D got a voucher for joining sky and it came through tonight so we went straight on and spent it :haha: Got the cutest pramsuit every.. its a me to you one and it has ears and everything hehe
> 
> most of it was me to you actually :winkwink: xxx

Oooh that sounds so cute!! I have a Winnie the pooh one for lil miss, I wasn't sure whether to get a thick pram suit or not given that it'll be march, but I thought better safe than sorry! That's just reminded me actually, we were meant to get a £50 love to shop voucher when we signed up to talk talk and we never got it :growlmad: Grrrrr! 

Oh I don't have too much exciting stuff coming, I've got two things of after shave for OH and some perfume for me, and some hand cream and a nail file lol. Not bad for £20!! I've an order in for the next brochure already and I swear I must be the queen of Avon bargains cuz I've spent about £15 in that book and I'm getting a long long list of stuff lol. :happydance:


----------



## kraftykoala

Well 2 hours after eating my reading was 5.0, needed to be below 7.0. Just need to keep it up now!


----------



## Miwi

Well done Krafty! That's great news :)


----------



## sethsmummy

https://www.marksandspencer.com/Tat...&pf_rd_i=0&pf_rd_p=321381407&pf_rd_s=center-3

this is the pramsuit. Well i thought it will probably be cold still in March and if its not too bad then can always just put on a vest and then the pramsuit :) 

That sounds really good, i remember my friend used to buy loads from avon every time and never ever spent over £20. We dont have an avon person around me otherwise i probably would order things too. awww iv seen the winnie the pooh all in ones :) I have a blue one in 6-9 months that was seths but he never ever fit into it properly lol. 

Gz on good numbers krafty! xx


----------



## sethsmummy

oh and id get in touch with talk talk hun! IF theyv not sent it then they are failing their side of the contract! x


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Seths- Hun I have no idea what that would be here in the US >.< I forgot meds though gah my preggo brain sucks!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Seths, I didn't realise you had hip problems. That sucks... Can't believe the doctor blamed weight especially 4 months after having a baby. I had a similar issue where I went to the doctor with depression. Suffered on and off since I was 11 years old so I knew it wasn't weight related but because I didn't want to take this one particular anti depressant he said "oh well maybe you're just depressed because you're fat" and prescribed me slimming pills?! Moron. 

Well done on the good sugar levels girls! 

My hips have been a lot better today. I went from not walking yesterday to hobbling around Santa's grotto today so there's a definite improvement! DH has been better too. We're clashing a lot lately but I'm putting it down to pregnancy and his reluctance to be understanding/sympathetic recently.

Oh yea... Quick question... At my stage of pregnancy did you guys get like a vanishing bump? When I lie down, until a day or two ago, it's been a nice solid bump... But at the mo it just feels sort of flabby? Dunno if it's babies changing position or if it's something to worry about. Assuming/hoping it's the former, obviously. Im finding it quite hard to find their lil heartbeats lately but at only 16 weeks (almost), I'm expecting it to be a bit tricky sometimes.


----------



## Jellycat

Cottlestonpie - sorry dh has been hardwork past few days, hopefully he'll cheer up and be a bit more thoughtful soon. Glad your sviata has eased

Seth - ouchie hope it improves soon. Loving the car it looks fantastic fun!

Koala - sorry you failed the GTT but sounds like great levels so far!

I've been suffering badly from sinus this week but still not much pregnancy symptoms. Just looking forward to finishing work Monday and mw on new years eve


----------



## sethsmummy

USAF i never thought of that.. hehe you might not get it in the usa.. but hopefully they have something that a little one can have for a cough. 

Cottleston - yeah thats completely normal hun its to do with how the babies are positioned because they can still move right to the back of your womb :) Glad your hips are feeling a lot better :) mine are today too it just seems to be night time thats the problem at the moment.. after 30 mins of lying on one side im in really bad pain so got to switch over all the time. As for the dh issue.. me and mine are exactly the same so i wouldn't worry about it :hugs: I must have been pretty lucky with my depression as i got anti-depressants straight away and the doctor was really nice. Thankfully never suffered from it for a few years :thumbup:

Jellycat - sucks to have sinus trouble. only 2 days to go! hehe thanks i love the car too :D cant wait to take him outisde in it :happydance: xx


----------



## realbeauty86

Hi ladies! Sorry that everyone seems to be having some kind of ailment. The sugar test, the hips, diabetes and all. Hopefully everything turns out better sooner than later. Other than the pregnancy woes, I hope everyone is doing good.


I have updated news today! I went for my scan yesterday and remember I said I wasn't telling anyone before my guy... so I couldn't wait to tell him so I could tell u ladies :winkwink:

I am joining Team ....... :blue: :happydance:

It was so funny how I found out because in the beginning the babies back was to us so it wasn't looking too good on finding out the sex. Then the tech said something funny and I laughed. I was like "oops sorry" and she said "dont be, laugh again cuz the baby will move". I laughed again and that leg popped open and there it was lol. Very hard to miss. Lol. I was so happy.

I think u all call the men DH, not sure but he was thrilled when I told him.
the baby weighs 1 lb. Idk if that means he'll get big but the tech said it's nothing bad. After the excitement the Dr came in to tell me everything looked good and guess what. My BP was EXCELLENT! I was shocked yet happy :happydance:


----------



## kalyrra

realbeauty86 said:


> I think u all call the men DH, not sure but he was thrilled when I told him.
> the baby weighs 1 lb. Idk if that means he'll get big but the tech said it's nothing bad. After the excitement the Dr came in to tell me everything looked good and guess what. My BP was EXCELLENT! I was shocked yet happy :happydance:

Congrats!!! how exciting!! Welcome to team blue! :happydance:

DH = Dear Husband (or Damn Husband, depending on your mood at the moment.... :haha:) 
Other terms you'll see are FOB (father of baby)
SO (significant other) 
OH (other half)


----------



## kalyrra

Well, today I'm writing from work. :xmas21: lol, I was so looking forward to being off. Oh well!! 

The last couple days were very busy. DH, my mom and I primed and painted the living room, dining room, kitchen, hall way and the ceilings. :xmas22: By the end of each day, I was so tired and my feet were soooo swollen! But it's nice to have that done! Now we just have to get some new carpet put in, and hubby's going to tile the kitchen and dining room floor, and our renovations on the house will _almost_ be done. At least we got the oven/cooktop hooked up so I can finally cook again! Try spending almost 3 months without anything but a microwave and a toaster! :dohh: No wonder I had trouble maintaining my weight gain. lol 

Hubby volunteered me to make beef enchiladas for his family's side of Christmas yesterday. So after painting all day, I then had to spend 2 hrs cooking, then do Christmas with his family. :xmas1: So tired today!! It's going to be a struggle not to want to take a nap at work. 

Next doc appointment is the day after Christmas. I'll be getting my swab done then for Group B Strep, I believe. After that, it's weekly appointments until LO arrives!! I can't believe how fast it's going! Hubby has been on me all week to pack my hospital bag, and I still haven't gotten to it yet. lol

Wow, ladies with the GD and the SPD! Sorry for you gals, that's rough! :hugs: Hope you all can cope with it! 

I hope you all have a very happy and safe holiday weekend, and a Merry Christmas!! 

:xmas8: :xmas9: :xmas6:


----------



## realbeauty86

kalyrra said:


> realbeauty86 said:
> 
> 
> I think u all call the men DH, not sure but he was thrilled when I told him.
> the baby weighs 1 lb. Idk if that means he'll get big but the tech said it's nothing bad. After the excitement the Dr came in to tell me everything looked good and guess what. My BP was EXCELLENT! I was shocked yet happy :happydance:
> 
> Congrats!!! how exciting!! Welcome to team blue! :happydance:
> 
> DH = Dear Husband (or Damn Husband, depending on your mood at the moment.... :haha:)
> Other terms you'll see are FOB (father of baby)
> SO (significant other)
> OH (other half)Click to expand...

Oh ok... I guess I can't use Dh right now. Not til March. Thanks a ton!!!


----------



## sethsmummy

realbeauty86 congratulations on joining team blue :D And 1lb is pretty standard i think.. mine was 1lb bang on at 21 weeks :) i love that when you laughedbaby moved :haha:

kalyrra sounds like you have had a very very busy few days.. i hope you get to put your feet up a little! My gosh haha i feel for you... i went a long time when i first got my own home where i had a microwave and toaster only :haha: lived off baked potatoes and toast lol 

good luck with your strep B test hun. You dont have long left :happydance: i loved hitting the weekly appointment mark with Seth hehe means its close.. this time round i am now already onto weekly appointments.. so its going to make it feel longer lol 

I would pack your bag soon :p Although i have no room to talk i have nothing really for my bag yet apart from the bag and sanitry pads! 

I hope you have a really nice christmas too hun! xxxxx


----------



## sethsmummy

oh and just to have my little moan.. i apologize in advance 

So my friend was here this evening.. the one that was getting pushy about what was happening with the baby and being in the room when he is born. I told her i got my definite yes for my C-section and she moaned "so i took 2 weeks of in march for nothing"... umm well i never asked you to take 2 weeks off work! then its "so what happens now then?" so i said not much you can still come to the hospital but not till the day after he is born.. the only ones coming on the day will be mum and dad.. niky will be asked to come the day after too"... so then she moans about coming the same day as my sister" :S grrr bloody annoying Bitch sometimes! For one there was no saying that he would have even come during those 2 weeks she had off... and why she needed to take 2 weeks off i dont know because despite her best thoughts she is not spending every day at my house when i have had him. Plus i highly doubt i will be letting her visit before my sister gets to visit! 

I swear down if she carries on with all of this crap she will be banned completely. Then when i said id found my bath changer unit.. "oo you can give me that once your done with it" :S i swear to god she has said this about all of my baby things!! I am not giving them away for nothing when i have spent a fortune buying them... she can think again if she thinks i am funding her damn baby when she has one. Now dont get me wrong i probably would have been nice and given her perhaps the swinging crib for nothing but now shes demanding everything i swear down she is getting nothing! 

sorry again but iv no1 else to moan to lol


----------



## Miwi

Hey ladies. Having a pretty rubbish day today. I'm very tired, just been to the inlaws and sat there gritting my teeth while they ate shortbread and chocolates. Feeling very sorry for myself. Also, went to Starbucks and had a bistro box for my lunch - an hour later my blood sugar was 8.1!! I'm livid because it was only 25g of carbs and didn't even fill me lol. So I guess there just wasn't enough protien or something. That's my first time over my limit of 8.

Anyway. Hope you're all doing ok - I'll catch up on your posts tomorrow :) I'm grumpy so prob not the best time right now lol. Oh, on the plus side, OH has promised that if I nudge him awake tomorrow morning he'll come down and make me something to eat so I don't have to get up early (I always get up cuz I'm starving, then when Ive eaten I'm falling asleep again!) so hopefully an hours extra sleep after I eat will help me feel better! I can't sleep properly at night anymore :(


----------



## Miwi

sethsmummy said:


> oh and just to have my little moan.. i apologize in advance
> 
> So my friend was here this evening.. the one that was getting pushy about what was happening with the baby and being in the room when he is born. I told her i got my definite yes for my C-section and she moaned "so i took 2 weeks of in march for nothing"... umm well i never asked you to take 2 weeks off work! then its "so what happens now then?" so i said not much you can still come to the hospital but not till the day after he is born.. the only ones coming on the day will be mum and dad.. niky will be asked to come the day after too"... so then she moans about coming the same day as my sister" :S grrr bloody annoying Bitch sometimes! For one there was no saying that he would have even come during those 2 weeks she had off... and why she needed to take 2 weeks off i dont know because despite her best thoughts she is not spending every day at my house when i have had him. Plus i highly doubt i will be letting her visit before my sister gets to visit!
> 
> I swear down if she carries on with all of this crap she will be banned completely. Then when i said id found my bath changer unit.. "oo you can give me that once your done with it" :S i swear to god she has said this about all of my baby things!! I am not giving them away for nothing when i have spent a fortune buying them... she can think again if she thinks i am funding her damn baby when she has one. Now dont get me wrong i probably would have been nice and given her perhaps the swinging crib for nothing but now shes demanding everything i swear down she is getting nothing!
> 
> sorry again but iv no1 else to moan to lol

Wow thats ridiculous!! How cheeky! Both that she demands to see your baby as soon as you've had him, and the fact that she wants all your stuff!! What on earth lol. Has she never heard of being invited or offered things? Manners woman! Sheesh lol :dohh:


----------



## sethsmummy

Miwi said:


> Hey ladies. Having a pretty rubbish day today. I'm very tired, just been to the inlaws and sat there gritting my teeth while they ate shortbread and chocolates. Feeling very sorry for myself. Also, went to Starbucks and had a bistro box for my lunch - an hour later my blood sugar was 8.1!! I'm livid because it was only 25g of carbs and didn't even fill me lol. So I guess there just wasn't enough protien or something. That's my first time over my limit of 8.
> 
> Anyway. Hope you're all doing ok - I'll catch up on your posts tomorrow :) I'm grumpy so prob not the best time right now lol. Oh, on the plus side, OH has promised that if I nudge him awake tomorrow morning he'll come down and make me something to eat so I don't have to get up early (I always get up cuz I'm starving, then when Ive eaten I'm falling asleep again!) so hopefully an hours extra sleep after I eat will help me feel better! I can't sleep properly at night anymore :(

omg hun so sorry you have had such a rubbish day! Totally sucks that your numbers were high especially after not that much carbs... :( I hope dh sticks to his word and gets up to make you some breakfast :)

I know she is such an ignorant, self centered cheeky cow :S I really dont know what happened with her! I know she always used to be self centered but she was never like that with me. She is really starting to bug me, she told me today it will be a month before they come to visit again and to be honest im damn glad! I just can't stand to be around her at the moment. 

I hope you get a good night sleep tonight hun.. if not then just think i am sharing your unsleepness lol i am up at least 6 times for the toilet... then having to turn every hour or so because my hips sore so dont get much sleep.. oh the joys of pregnancy. :dohh:


----------



## kalyrra

Miwi - aww, sorry you've had such a rough day! I hope your OH keeps his word on making you breakfast, you deserve it!! :hugs:

Seth - wow, your friend sounds like a real winner... lol Next time she says something like "you can give me that when you're finished", tell her that you plan on selling anything that you want to get rid of to get some of the money back that you spent. Tell her she's welcome to have first dibs on purchasing it, but that you can't afford to give it all away after having bought it!


----------



## Jellycat

Miwi - sorry for a rubbish day yesterday, hope you have a nice brekkie this morning in bed!

Seth - some people 'just don't get it', last time my friends were great I said I'd text when ready for visitors and they gave me my space. Dhs friends not so (think its more to do with dh to be honest) but they were round late at night on day 3 out of hospital or his family round all day keep on taking MY baby off of me and walking off. I hit the roof, I've said it will be different next time as it effected me trying to get breastfeeding working as people were making me feel guilty when I took JJ upstairs to try and feed etc. My family wouldn't hold the baby unless they asked whereas mil woke him in his crib in hospital........ It still makes my blood boil now also doesn't help with hormones being all over the place.

I'm assuming your friend hasn't had many friends with children before then?


----------



## sethsmummy

kalyrra - lol i said that to her hun.. i just looked straight at her and said its not going for free "ooo mates rates then" i laughed and said its going nowhere for less than £50 since its costing me £100. Like you say i cant afford to fork out all this money then just give it all away... not a chance.. I will be making money back to go towards christmas or birthdays or something like that. 


Jellycat - omg hun thats awful how they just took baby off of you! I hope you put your foot down this time and people respect your wishes... especially dh.. he should be putting across the same wishes as you! When i had Seth i had no visitors for 2 days.. i had told in-laws they were not allowed to the hospital but my folks came down on the sunday and took me home. As soon as my mum walked into the room her words were "gimme" lol but i didnt mind she looked so proud and id had by 1 day bonding with him. I wont be having anybody around late.. if people are still here at 7pm they will be asked to leave. I just cant believe they would just walk off with baby especially when you were still trying to establish breast feeding! My MIL didnt see seth till he was 3 days old.. and tbh shes not seen a lot of him since lol we do not get on.. and id rather she came nowhere near Ethan when he is born bbut no doubt i will have to put up with a visit. But to say im having a section they can just wait a while before they come. I'm not having them up until i can get around easily and deal with Ethan by myself. 


No she has one friend who has a baby and thats it. I lived over 100 miles away when i had seth so she didnt see me through pregnancy or until he was a few weeks old.. and even then it was only once. We moved back up scotland when he was 2 months old. Even with his things she was like "ooo your keeping them for me aren't you"... and i said no im selling them to whoever wants to buy them actually or i gave bits away to people/family who needed them hense why i have so much to buy this time round. She has other "friends" who are due babies but she doesn't see them a lot. I cant wait till she finally manages to get pregnant and i hope she has someone thats as in her face as she has been with me. She thinks she is owed everything in life.. her and her boyfriend are like that. I'v lost count of the amount of times they have come to visit and stayed well past tea time so if we have had a take away we have had to buy for them too... and not once have they bought one back in over a year! So now we just don't even bother offering them one. They both live with her mum and she kicks off about giving her mum £100 a month towards bills and things... Her bf gives her mum nothing towards bills yet they have both lived together there for years. They spend all their money on their cars.. her bf is sometimes real nice and buys a lot of seth.. infact he spoils him which makes her jelous. lol imagine being jelous of a toddler! It's going to be even worse with Ethan here as once Ethan is old enough he will probably spoil him too. She has never been faithful to her bf and has cheated on him with 4 other men, including married men with pregnant wifes!! I'm afraid she is in for one hell of a shock when she finally moves our or her mum kicks her out with how much life actually costs. If shes gonna moan about handing over £100 a month for bills... i cant imagine what she will be like paying out 2/3 times that much just for rent! 

argh sorry that turned into a right rant.. i guess she has been more annoying than usual lately :haha: respect to you laides if any of you read right through that lol.

Miwi- did you get your breakfast made huni? xxx


----------



## Miwi

Hey seths. No I made my own lol. I had shocking heartburn so I thought a bit of toast at 4:50 am may help . . . It didn't haha. I feel so sick and acidy. Taken gaviscon but it's not doing much. I hope this isn't it for the next 10 weeks lol.

Hope all you ladies are doing well :) I'm being a bit rubbish with my replies but I'm reading everything and wishing you all well - I'm just too grumpy/sick/tired to say anything constructive lol. Xxx


----------



## USAF_WIFE

I am so stressed out ladies! I have BV and I was given a medication and told its not safe for breastfeeding. However I went to another doctor and asked and they said its fine? There are no studies saying its bad nor good for breastfeeding then I had a ton of ladies suggest I still nurse and take this medicine I go in today when my hubby gets back to try and be re seen at another place. I was given Flagyl btw and I am also having back and from soreness! I feel like my lips and mouth are going to crack from dryness and I am stressed because my 19 month old does not want to wean so if this is my only option I am not going to have a good week. I want to cry atm and I hope my little girl is ok inside me since the BV can cause preterm labor and such.


----------



## sethsmummy

Miwi- that sucks hun! Heart burn sucks.. i get it a lot too :( Dont you worry about keeping up with replies hun just concentrate of keeping well :hugs:



USAF - omg hun that seriously sucks!! I cant believe you cant get a straight answer about whether its safe or not! :hugs::hugs: I've never heard of Flagyl so i couldnt give any advice hun. you really are not having a good time of it this week which is real sucky since its coming up Christmas. Have you tried using lipsyll or Vaseline on your lips? Are you trying to wean little one off breast or onto solids? It's really hard to start with but i promise it gets easier if its the solids you mean. And i hope the BV clears up without any problems 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Miwi

I'm flying over to England tomorrow for Xmas and just spilt water over my letter from GP saying I can fly lol. It's a messily letter anyway saying something really short like 'Miwi is fit to fly over the Christmas period, she will be 30 weeks pregnant'. I can't imagine this is enough? It's not on headed paper or anything just typed by dr and has contact details at the top. Looks even worse now it's all wrinkled lol. F*****!!! 
Wonder if I can suck the bump in a bit and not be asked? Have visions of being turned away from the plane. Don't even have my maternity notes as they took them off me now I've GD even though they knew I was flying. Ughhhh.

That being said I'd rather be not allowed to fly at all than get there ok but not be allowed to fly back lol. If I wear a baggy hoody I'm sure I can just make myself look fat . . . Though I'd rather look nice than frumpy. Hmmmm.


----------



## sethsmummy

oh dear lol. I wouldnt have thought you would need a letter to fly to the uk since its a really short flight?? I'd go with the wearing a baggy top and see whether they notice lol. Plus i think the cut off is 35 weeks. 

Why did they take your notes off of you hun? Surely they should leave you with them incase you go away (which you are) and for your midwife visits.. i mean where else is your midwife going to write all the info they are meant to write :S that is so stupid. 

xxx


----------



## Miwi

sethsmummy said:


> oh dear lol. I wouldnt have thought you would need a letter to fly to the uk since its a really short flight?? I'd go with the wearing a baggy top and see whether they notice lol. Plus i think the cut off is 35 weeks.
> 
> Why did they take your notes off of you hun? Surely they should leave you with them incase you go away (which you are) and for your midwife visits.. i mean where else is your midwife going to write all the info they are meant to write :S that is so stupid.
> 
> xxx

I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks its stupid lol. Though in this case I'm not sure my notes would help as I now have a fluorescent sticker on them saying 'mother at risk' haha. Not sure that would help my case to fly ;)

Actually debating not going tbh and going to the inlaws for Xmas as I feel so crap today. We'll see!

How're you Hun? Xx


----------



## sethsmummy

awww lol im sure when you said its GD they would be fine lol. 

aww i hope you feel better hun! Would the people your meant to be going to be upset if you didnt show? If not then id go ahead and just stay home :hugs:

I'm good :) my hips are really sore but apart from that and some indegestion/heartburn i am good :) John and I have had a good day again today so im in a good mood. Getting tired now though.. seth didnt go down till midnight last night.. then between the wind (it was horrendous), peeing, changing sides, cleaning up the glass that smashed at 5am due to the wind, settling seth back down at 7 when he woke up but was still shattered .. i am beat :coffee: 

I am rather EXCITED though! 2 sleeps to go!! Seth now knows the presents under the tree are for him and he really wants into them lol xx


----------



## Miwi

Oh bless you, that's the worst. It was awful last night here too with the wind. I'm pretty sure the bin that was in our driveway this morning was from 5 houses down haha. Mental!

Aw bless Seth that's so exciting! It must be lovely at Christmas when you have a little one,the look on there face in the morning must be amazing :) Glad you and John are having a good time too!

Erm, they probably would be upset yea but I'm not actually sure I'm up to it. Well, I wouldn't have been if I'd had to go today, though maybe tomorrow I'll be ok - it came on all of a sudden so hopefully it'll leave quickly too. I'm only going for Xmas day (coming back boxing day evening) so part of me thinks I should make the effort no matter what, but then I'm not so sure lol. Ive been a total homebird since getting pregnant xxx


----------



## USAF_WIFE

I got a cream instead to put in the foof safer im told so im getting that in an hour!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

:xmas6::xmas5::xmas3::xmas1::xmas2:wanted to wish you ladies a happy holiday. :xmas4::xmas9::xmas11::xmas13::xmas15::xmas16::xmas17:. :)
been doing homework all morning and hubby has been wrapping Christmas gifts for the kids this morning will they are at there grandparents


----------



## sethsmummy

:thumbup: that sounds good USAF :) Better to use something that you know is safe than to have to question everything. How is the weaning going? 

Miwi.. huni if you feel that bad i would just stay home.. i am sure they will understand :hugs: It is magical seeing their face.. well i say that seths 1st christmas he was only 2/3 weeks old.. his 1st proper christmas and last year he wasn't really interested in presents and got bored within 5 minutes.. this is the first year where he has actually been excited for "santa" coming. 

Sw33tp3a Merry christmas to you to hun :happydance: 

Merry Christmas to you all, I really hope everybody has a magical christmas :kiss:

I am looking forward to getting in the bath tonight if seth eventually gives up screaming and falls asleep. put him to bed 20 minutes ago and hes still refusing to sleep.. cant go for a bath till he is sleeping or he will want in too lol. Lots of house work to get done tomorrow to make sure everything is perfect on christmas day for if my folks show up like they are supposed to. xxx


----------



## USAF_WIFE

I am not forcing it because I am still ok with him nursing but he has only nursed once since 4am :) I am going to for sure night wean if he keeps up doing good like this. Then just gradually before June have him totally weaned. He is loving whole milk.


----------



## sethsmummy

aww :D glad he is doing better with it hun. :thumbup: means a less stressed out mummy :hugs: And well done on BFing this long hun :) I know its a real milestone 

my lil guy loves his whole milk too lol.. still need to warm it up and have it in a spouty bottle though as he wont drink it from a cup.


----------



## Miwi

Hello ladies! I hope you are all having a good Christmas eve! I decided to travel, and im feeling a lot better except for a random pain im my lower left side - gets worse when I walk but it's not unbearable. Any ideas what this could be? Im a bit nervous about something going wrong but I figure as Im back on the 26th evening its very unlikely that anything will happen in 2 days!! Lol. Anyway, I hope you all are doing ok, and MERRY CHRISTMAS :) xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

glad you are feeling a bit better Miwi :D I think it either sounds like a trapped nerve or related to hip pain?? I get pains right up my side sometimes when hips are bad so thats why im thinking one of those.

i have had a good day today... gutted the living room, kitchen and bathroom ready for mum and dad tomorrow.. just an hour left till we try get seth to goto sleep lol I need a shower and an early night ready for tomorrow. 

Merry Christmas for tomorrow ladies, I hope we all have an amazing day :hugs: xx


----------



## Sw33tp3a

today i woke up with the worst migraine( mind you i have homework to do due today, baking to do, and my nephew and hubby are playing gun fighting war games on the Wii with it blasting loud.) i had to baricate myself and nap most of the day to try and get my headache to subside just so i can focus on homework and just finished few. hope yall have a nice evening.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Hope you're feeling better sweetpea. 
Sorry I've been a bit quiet the past few days ladies... Been a bit manic! 
First consultant appointment today went swimmingly. Twins have taken priority over weight it seems as my weight wSnt mentioned, i wasnt weighed or anything... Just blood pressure, doppler and "any questions". The nurse looking for heartbeats was in totally the wrong place and had the doppler aimed pretty much at my bladder lol, so the consultant got out the portable scanner and we saw the babies punching each other. Aww. 
I've got my GTT booked for 22 weeks. Not got another consultant appointment booked though- not sure if I was meant to book it or not so I'll check when I'm back there on Friday. 

Anyway, back to bed I go. Santa has been and I want to be able to wake up when Toby comes into my room in the morning!

MERRY CHRISTMAS XXXX


----------



## sethsmummy

sorry to hear your not feeling great Sw33tp3e I hope it has gone away so you can enjoy Christmas.

Miwi - glad your appointment went well! It must have been so funny to see the twins punching each other :haha: I dont think the consultant will weigh you! I'v never been weighed yet. Only the anesthetist asked if i knew how much i weighed and that was it. I would deffo check when you are back, my next appointment i normally have to book on the way out the door. I hope you Toby and DH have a good christmas!!

I've had 1 hours sleep :S hope i am kept busy all day otherwise I'm going to drop down in a heap lol. DH left me alone at 1:45 lol then he went straight to sleep while i looked at the wall :dohh: got to sleep then had to go pee... repeat cycle.. so 5:30am hit and i thought fk it im up lol. Thought id check all my ladies first before i go start peeling potatoes. Seth didnt goto sleep till 11pm so its going to be 8/9am before he gets up. the wait is going to kill me lol xxxx


----------



## Sparklegirl

Just a quick pop in to say..





















:xmas16:Merry christmas to all the wonderful ladies on this thread:xmas9::xmas12:


----------



## realbeauty86

MERRY CHRISTMAS LADIES!!! :xmas3: :xmas9: I hope everyone has a stress free, enjoyable day:flower: :xmas12:


----------



## USAF_WIFE

So mad I was told get in asap to the doctors on monday and now I have a yeast infection worse then ive ever had in my life and I get to wait two more days to be seen. Military healthcare at its finest.


----------



## sethsmummy

USAF_WIFE said:


> So mad I was told get in asap to the doctors on monday and now I have a yeast infection worse then ive ever had in my life and I get to wait two more days to be seen. Military healthcare at its finest.

oh no hun! could they not see you tomorrow? My doctor is open tomorrow i have my first weekly midwife appointment and whooping cough jag 

so sorry your having to suffer over the christmas period. :hugs:


How did everyone get on? I had a fab christmas :D also started potty training my little guy today and so far so good. although he hasnt peed since his nappy was taken off him at 11am. I am hoping to have him fully trained in 2 weeks ready for nursery. Ethans clothes come tomorrow i can't wait to see them! and also excited because on friday when we get paid i am spending £60 on seth for some new clothes x


----------



## kalyrra

Hope you ladies had a good Christmas! 

Had a doc appointment today. Regular doc is on vacation, but I loved the one who filled in for her! I think I actually like her better... She didn't seem like she was in as much of a rush as mine always is. She said I'm already 2 cm dilated, 70% effaced...and he's got his head pretty low in my pelvis. She said if things continue this favorably, he'll be on time or maybe a little early. Hope so!!! 

I started packing a little today. Got some stuff in a diaper bag for him, and finding out what I still need to get. Can't believe it's getting so close!


----------



## kalyrra

Sw33t, hope you're feeling better!

Seth, good luck with the potty training! 

USAF, hope you get things cleared up soon!


----------



## sethsmummy

kalyrra wowee thats good for 36 weeks! I think you might just be seeing lo earlier than expected! I was only 2cm at almost 41 weeks with Seth. 

Have you got most stuff for your hospital bag? I was meant to have mine done by 30 weeks but i'v no chance lol. I need to buy so much its rediculous... especially trying to get it in plus size! I'm looking online for uk size 26/28 knickers for after the section.. but can i find any bog standard cheap granny pants... can i hell! they want £5 per pair... sod that when they are just going to get ruined :dohh:

And thanks hun :) put a nappy on for bed as i think its a bit early to be tackling full nights (although sometimes he does wake up dry). poor boy was beside himself because he started peeing in the shower.. thought he was going to get told off. FX we have another good day tomorrow but i need to put a nappy on him when i goto the docs as ill be there for over 2 hours and i dont have any pull ups xx


----------



## realbeauty86

kalyrra said:


> Hope you ladies had a good Christmas!
> 
> Had a doc appointment today. Regular doc is on vacation, but I loved the one who filled in for her! I think I actually like her better... She didn't seem like she was in as much of a rush as mine always is. She said I'm already 2 cm dilated, 70% effaced...and he's got his head pretty low in my pelvis. She said if things continue this favorably, he'll be on time or maybe a little early. Hope so!!!
> 
> I started packing a little today. Got some stuff in a diaper bag for him, and finding out what I still need to get. Can't believe it's getting so close!

Omg!!! So exciting. Like im going in to give birth lol. GL!


----------



## Miwi

Hi ladies! I hope you all had a great Christmas, and that Santa was good to you all!

I'll catch up with posts ASAP, I'm just about to go to the Diabetic clinic . . . Wish me luck!! Lol. Xxx


----------



## Firefly83

Just wanted to say yesterday was V-Day! I'm so excited!! I hope everyone had a wonderful Holiday.


----------



## kalyrra

sethsmummy said:


> kalyrra wowee thats good for 36 weeks! I think you might just be seeing lo earlier than expected! I was only 2cm at almost 41 weeks with Seth.
> 
> Have you got most stuff for your hospital bag? I was meant to have mine done by 30 weeks but i'v no chance lol. I need to buy so much its rediculous... especially trying to get it in plus size! I'm looking online for uk size 26/28 knickers for after the section.. but can i find any bog standard cheap granny pants... can i hell! they want £5 per pair... sod that when they are just going to get ruined :dohh:

I started to pack stuff yesterday, and realized that I had basically nothing to pack in my bag! So I went to the store and picked up a small travel bag that has empty containers in it for shampoo, soap, toothbrush, and the like. As I only have 2 pair of maternity pants, I had to splurge for a 3rd pair to pack. I managed to find 1 nursing bra that fit. Will have to get some more later I guess. They don't make them big enough... I was already quite chesty before getting pregnant!

I need to get some panties that I don't mind getting ruined for after the birth... and will probably need to get them in a slightly bigger size so they're not extremely uncomfortable with wearing a big pad. Hubby finds it amusing that both his wife and newborn son will basically be in diapers. :haha: 

I also started packing a diaper bag for LO. The hospital will provide diapers during the duration of our stay, but I will still bring a couple to try and see if they work okay. I realized I didn't have any hats for him, so I picked up a couple of those as well. It's winter here, so I also was trying to figure out what to take for him to stay warm! 

So many things to think about! And getting our bags ready just makes it that more real. :wacko:


----------



## Jellycat

Knickers upto size 28 and in stock - packs of 5 for £7

https://m.marksandspencer.com/mt/ww...031&pf_rd_p=321381387&pf_rd_s=related-items-3


Firefly congrats on V Day !

Kalyrra - that's really good cervix progression fingers crossed it will be soon for you! How exciting

Seth - hope the otty training goes well - I have t started with JJ but know I will have to soon - I'm dreading it lol


----------



## sethsmummy

happy V-day for yesterday firefly!! such a great milestone to hit :) 

miwi - how did you get on at the clinic today? 

kalyrra - oh no poor you.. bra shopping sucks. My boobs have not grown really since pregnancy :s well one has.. and the other hasnt. I'v always had a big difference in my breasts and pregnancy is making it so much worse. Wow you have a nice hospital providing nappies! We have to take our own but they do provide milk though. I think i have everything i need for Ethan to pack away. But for me all i have is sanitary pads, nipple pads (doubt ill need them as im not leaking yet so highly doubt i will make any milk ) my wash bag is ready too and that is it. I need everything else for it! 
I would just take some vests, sleepsuits (or outfits), scratch mits, hats, socks and a little jacket and blankets. Thats what i had for Seth when he came home and he was born start of december during a real cold spell. Lol your dh sounds amusing.. id be likely to slap dh if he said that to me :haha: xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

oh yeah lol i got my whooping cough jag today.. didnt hurt when i got it but it hurts now :( its itchy too. and got my bloods done... she made a bit of a mess of my arm today (not my usual midwife) so im expecting a big bruise tomorrow. For the first time my urine is CLEAR :happydance: BUT my BP is creeping back up again it was 160/80. I hope my regular midwife is back next week lol id much rather she did my bloods!! She also said i may be taken in at 38+6 for my section... cant wait to get my date through!!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Hi ladies! Hope you all had a lovely christmas. Been a lot of updates so I've not caught up yet but I thought I'd pop on and say hi as I'm stuck in bed for the night now. My hip is still tender but not agony... But my pubic bone is starting to feel a little like it did at the end of my last pregnancy. Oooouuuch. 

Got a scan on Saturday and I'm hoping for confirmation of genders... For now I'm calling them Bert and Ernie lol. 

Hope everyone's feeling ok and I'll catch up properly in the morning xx


----------



## sethsmummy

CottlestonPie said:


> Hi ladies! Hope you all had a lovely christmas. Been a lot of updates so I've not caught up yet but I thought I'd pop on and say hi as I'm stuck in bed for the night now. My hip is still tender but not agony... But my pubic bone is starting to feel a little like it did at the end of my last pregnancy. Oooouuuch.
> 
> Got a scan on Saturday and I'm hoping for confirmation of genders... For now I'm calling them Bert and Ernie lol.
> 
> Hope everyone's feeling ok and I'll catch up properly in the morning xx

hahahahaha omg the bert and ernie killed me! you so have to get them a duck teddy and a bear teddy! sorry to hear your hip and pubic bone are bad just now hun :hugs::hugs: oooo i hope they get a good view on your scan :D 
Did Toby enjoy christmas? xxx


----------



## Mazzle

Hi all! Popping my head back in again :)

25 and 1/2 wks now, and got my GTT tomorrow- really not looking forward to it! Needs to be done though. Can you ladies tell me- how fast did you get results? Do you get called either way, or is it like other screenings, where they call if there's an issue, but otherwise you get letter 2 weeks later?

Since I was last here, we are now confirmed team BLUE, and little man is doing very well. I'm also very chuffed that at my 24wk appointment I had only put on 6lbs total all pregnancy!

Hope you're all well

Xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

Mazzle said:


> Hi all! Popping my head back in again :)
> 
> 25 and 1/2 wks now, and got my GTT tomorrow- really not looking forward to it! Needs to be done though. Can you ladies tell me- how fast did you get results? Do you get called either way, or is it like other screenings, where they call if there's an issue, but otherwise you get letter 2 weeks later?
> 
> Since I was last here, we are now confirmed team BLUE, and little man is doing very well. I'm also very chuffed that at my 24wk appointment I had only put on 6lbs total all pregnancy!
> 
> Hope you're all well
> 
> Xxx

woweee go you on only putting on 6lb! so far i have put on 13lb which for me is good lol. at this point with ds1 i had put on over 2 stone! 
Good luck with your GTT, with me i got my results 2 and a half hours later when i went back for another appointment. other ladies have had phone calls a few days later or letters.. and some have had to wait till their next appointment. But i think if you fail they tend to call you as soon as they get the results x


----------



## CottlestonPie

Wow... I think I've put on 6lb already! Haha 
Good luck with your GTT

Seths, Toby had a lovely Christmas thanks. He was thouroughly fussed over and got to spend loads of time playing with his cousins and did very well presents-wise.... He's never slept so well as these past few days! This morning he woke at 8:30. It might've been earlier but the first I knew of him waking up was hearing him going downstairs and chatting to the dog while I was still in bed. :D
How was Seths Christmas?


----------



## Mazzle

Soooo bored in GTT waiting room, lol! This is torture..... Hungry, thirsty, and this room is v overcrowded....


----------



## realbeauty86

Mazzle said:


> Soooo bored in GTT waiting room, lol! This is torture..... Hungry, thirsty, and this room is v overcrowded....

I think it's amazing how someone can be up and out while others still sleeping. Im talking about time difference, where are u located because here in Chicago its 4 am =) and what is this gtt test everyone speaks of?


----------



## CottlestonPie

It's 10:20am in the uk! 
The GTT is a glucose test... It checks your blood sugar levels to test for diabetes. You have to fast for 10 hours beforehand, then have a gross sugary drink followed by two hours of boredom then another blood test. Tons of fun!


----------



## realbeauty86

Oh wow... sorry u have to go thru that. I had a test done similar but I didn't have to fast or wait so long, I just waited a hr they took blood and found out results were fine at the next appointment. I hope everything turns out good for u (fingers crossed for good results and a normal sugar level). Time for me to go back asleep Lol. Ttyl


----------



## Mazzle

I think we have something similar for a screening test, and if it shows an issue you have to do the longer one- but if you have a high BMI they book you straight in for the long GTT...

All done now- she said I there's a problem they will call me today or Monday. If I get through Monday with no call- I'm fine. Fingers crossed!

I'm now off home to sort through an amazing bundle of baby clothes I bought off this forum for a bargain price!! What's everyone else up to today?

Xx


----------



## kalyrra

*Seth* - yeah, I was a 38D when I got pregnant... I think I'm up to a 42DD now! :dohh: I can find good regular bras, but not good nursing ones that big. Sorry the nurse made a mess of your arm! Ouch! Hope your blood pressure stays down. So you're getting a section done then? The only thing that'd be nice about it is knowing exactly when your LO will be here... instead of playing the guessing game! :haha: How's potty training going? 

*Cottleston* - Bert and Ernie :rofl: That's cute. Sorry you're hurting, hope the pain goes away soon! 

*Mazzle* - I never got a call on my GTT. I had to wait until my next appointment, which was almost 4 weeks later. I just assumed that I had passed, figured if I had GD, they would have called right away. My doc confirmed that it was good at my appointment. Congrats on team blue!! :happydance:


----------



## kalyrra

Well, I'm at work... for the next 12 hrs. Then I get the weekend off, can't wait! I go back to midnight shift this next week. I normally don't mind it, but being 8 months pregnant makes night shifts hard! 

Mazzle - I bought a ton of baby clothes from someone probably about 3 months ago, and I still haven't gone through them all! lol I literally got about 8 laundry baskets full of the stuff... everything from 0-3 months up to 3T. Have fun sorting, and when you're done, come do mine! :haha:


----------



## sethsmummy

cottleston thats great hun i am glad he had a really good christmas :D And also great that Toby has been sleeping really well. Seth didnt get up till 9:45am today and he was asleep for 8:30pm last night. He had a good day christmas.. didn't get a great deal but he is more than happy with what he got. 

Mazzle glad your GTT went well hun... ooo i love getting clothes lol we bought £100 worth from marks and spencers (an expensive shop over here.. well i class it as expensive lol) and they came yesterday... felt like christmas all over again :D 

kalyrra im sure glad im not BFing then if you cant find any nursing bras lol i was a 42F when i got pregnant. My boobs have'nt grown though so im safe lol. Its stopped again.. we were out for 5 hours yesterday so he was basically in a nappy most of the day... and today i got up and dh has a nappy on him so looks like i have to start it all again tomorrow :dohh: I hope you dont struggle too much with the night shifts.

I slept till 11:30am today. Thoroughly enjoyed it but needed it too, i feel like crap from my whooping cough jag :( Also when i sat down DH looked at me and says " got a message off daz today" (his friend from down south)... so i looked at him and said "mhm"..... "he says they are coming to get me next month im going for a night out" ..... hahahahaha :haha::haha::haha::dohh::dohh::haha::haha: I nearly peed laughing. They have another thing coming if they think he is going out for a piss up! He went down there for his stag night for the weekend.... then he went out with my lot for another stag night.... then he got pissed at our wedding. They can fuck off if they think he is going out again especially when i am this far gone and we dont have the damn money for him to go for a night out. Tell me if im being out of order.. but the way i see it is why the hell should we fork out for him to go away for the weekend and spend all that time getting pissed when a)we still need baby things b) I have not been for a piss up in a long long long time c) i sometimes struggle with my hips so would be useless without him being here. ARGH really peeved me off d) we need to save any spare money we have for ethan coming! just because his friend went and shagged another girl and then his gf found out so they split up and now he is single he expects my dh to treat me like shit and go on ANOTHER night out. This the same man that sent him a message a few days ago on facebook saying.. Get online i have a proposition for you... how do you fancy going to work on a cruise ship.. its 4 months away on the ship and 2 months home.. starts in February. :S i fucking swear down just because he fkd up his relationship he expects my dh to leave me so they can live the single life..... and you know what made me laugh even more.. when i mentioned it to my parents i got "well its a job" YEAH I ALSO GET A FKN C-SECTION IN 9/10 WEEKS AND HAVE A 3 YEAR OLD TO DEAL WITH AND GET BACK AND FORWARD TO NURSERY AND SHOPPING UP AND DOWN STAIRS! Damn i could cry.. why the hell ... :dohh:


----------



## Mazzle

Oh dear sethsmummy- I would have hit the roof!!!!

I would tell DH that if his mate wants a night out, he can pay for it all, and it can be ONE night out, where YOU are- not a weekend away! I hate it when people try to get DH out drinking before 'his life is over'.... He always points out that this baby is planned, wanted, loved....and if he wanted to be going out on the piss still, he wouldn't have chosen to become a father!


----------



## CottlestonPie

WHAAAAAAAT!!! Seths, I'd be beyond pissed off. I hope your DH is thinking of you and isn't expecting to be able to continue going on lads weekends away. And the cruise ship thing? Omg. I can't even.... Really?! He's told his friend it's not gonna happen right?

As for the bra thing... Lordy, I know the struggle. Pre-preg I was 34-36J/JJ depending on the brand and style. All the wires are now popping out of them because my boobs have gotten bigger and the bras can't deal with it :haha: I doubt I'll find a nursing bra that'll fit so I'm just going to get refitted at 38-ish weeks and get a cheap bra until I work out what my post-preg size will be. 
Luckily I'll most likely be formula feeding so I don't need to find nursing bras in crazy sizes.

Kalyrra... I hope you find a way to pass the time at work. Is it worth going back to the doctors to try getting signed off again?


----------



## kalyrra

CottlestonPie said:


> Kalyrra... I hope you find a way to pass the time at work. Is it worth going back to the doctors to try getting signed off again?

Unfortunately, it probably wouldn't go anywhere. For me to get short term, I would have to have a medical reason that I couldn't physically do my job. Unless I start having blood pressure issues, pre-e, etc... then it probably won't happen. I sit in a chair for 12 hrs, so I can't really be restricted from doing anything, as technically I already have a "sedentary" kind of job. 

If I push, I _might_ be able to get them to let me stay on the day shift, and have someone else work the night shift... but then I'll end up on a completely opposite shift schedule as my husband, & I'd rather stay on the same schedule in case things start happening and I have to go to the hospital!


----------



## Miwi

Hi girls!

Seths- Oh my word I would have gone mental. At his mate and at the reaction from yor parents. Yes, it's a job, but not all jobs are worth taking!! Good god. And his mate sounds like a complete dozer when it comes to understand anything to do with family life! Ugh. I'm mad for you lol. I hope your DH told him where to go! How did Seth like his car?

Kalyrra- I'm so sorry you are STILL at work. You are amazing for sticking it out! I hope the time flies for you, I know there's not really any ideal solution for you right now other than LO coming! Not long now, it's so exciting!!

Cottles- How are you doing hun? :)

I'm doing ok. I had my second appointment at the diabetes clinic yesterday, and everything is looking good. I saw a different doctor and he looked back at my last scan and the plotted graph of size and the last dr was wrong - LO is not measuring big at all. She's actually a few days behind. He said it must have been crossed wires but I clealy remember her telling me she was big! Lol. Anyway shes now measuring fine, has a good amount of fluid and the flow of blood to the placenta is great :) So I'm a happy camper. And still no drugs for me :)

The Dr also said that my test results were odd. So I have a feeling I really have been misdiagnosed. But hey, I'm quite enjoying the two weekly scans!

I have suddenly started having terrible pains at night when I lift one leg up (like to get changed) or climb the stairs. I feel like my lower back and hips are going to just spilt open. OH had to help me out of bed this morning . . . I'm a cripple lol. And it came on so suddenly! Weird!

Anyways, I'm spending the next few days finally sorting the last of Little Miss's room and unpacking the rest of our stuff from storage. Then it's time to veg and be officially on maternity! Xx


----------



## Miwi

Ps Seths did I see you had your whopping cough jab? I had mine yesterday and my arm is really sore and there's like a lump under the skin where the needle went in . . . Did you get this too? It's pants! Xx


----------



## sethsmummy

Well i dont actually know what he said exactly about the cruise ship thing but he said no. As for this night out after me having an emotional break down while out today and crying walking to the supermarket he sent him a message when we got back saying he cant before baby comes as we have so much to do to get ready.. his friends reply .. we can come up there. Ummm we still aint going to be able to afford it! Seriously you wouldnt think this man has a child himself!! he should remember just how expensive it is to get ready for baby... AND to top it off when his ex was pregnant they refused to come to seths christening because she had 10 weeks left to go... yet he wants dh to go down there when i have less than that left :S I told him the only way any of it is happening is if they had a drink in the house or went to the local pub... but then that means me having 4 drunk people (including one i have never met before) in my home when i am 30+ weeks pregnant making loads of noise and waking seth up. I hate telling him no because i feel like i am trying to control him but its just simply not fare! Plus i told him i know fine well if he went down there and got pissed with his mated the one that asked him to go down would try get him to cheat on me (I read some messages they had sent each other on fb a while back.. dh knows) as he wants dh to be single too. 

I have felt so drained today because of it all.. if im not stressing over money, im stressing over my friend being too in my face... if its not that its me and dh arguing.. if its not that its something my parents/sister have said... and if its not that its worrying about pregnancy and birth and afterwards.. its never ending.. no wonder my bp is on the damn rise.. i looked like a right idiot walking up the street trying not to cry. 

haha reading all this bra talk ... we are a bunch of big busty women :haha: :holly:


----------



## Miwi

Ach Seths I'm sorry. Try not to let them get to you, though I know that's easier said than done. Youre hubby will stick up for what's best for your family, and everything will eventually fall into place with money and work etc. These things always work out. :hugs: And as far as that eejit your DH is friends with goes - he's not worth your raised bp!!


----------



## kraftykoala

Back after a week in Anglesey for christmas, very relaxing! Diabetes wise my morning fasting numbers are higher than they should be which is a bit worrying :/


----------



## Miwi

Glad you had a good time Krafty! When is your next appointment? Try not to worry, they'll get you sorted, may just be a matter of eating something before bed, or maybe taking slow acting insulin before bed :hugs:


----------



## sethsmummy

hey miwi i never saw your reply.. we must have been posting at the same time lol. 

seth loves his car! we had it out in the car park whilst we waited for my folks to arrive.. lol i wish id took the camera out as his grin was huge! Woot for baby measuring fine :) has this doc said anything about retesting? :haha: although id leave it be just for the extra scans lol 
Ohh no your getting as bad as me huni! I cant lift my right leg to put my leg into my pants lol i have to take the pants to the leg :dohh: awww i want piccies once her room is sorted lol. I really need to pull my finger out with the boys room and sorting Ethans stuff out. 

as for the jag hun.. yep!! I have a little lump and my arm kills from shoulder to elbow :( i also feel rotten and im guessing its the jag that is to blame. ooo the things we go through for our little beans. :hugs:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Aw bums I'm not looking forward to that jab then! 
Feel your pain with the hip thing... I'm now at that stage where the middle front of my pelvis hurts too so when in getting in and out of the car or bed I have to keep my knees together. Not quite at the stage where I can't pull myself up to sitting yet but it won't be long at this rate. Good times!

I'm having a day of feeling sorry for myself. DH and I wanted two kids so I know this will be my last pregnancy. MIL got over excited last time and made the first purchases for Toby when I was 6 weeks pregnant (and bleeding and expecting a mc)... So this time I was really strict. I said I wanted nobody buying ANYTHING until I was 20 weeks and I wanted to make the first purchase. DHs aunt has so far bought a travel cot, bumbo, high chair and 2 vests. I'm so upset that I will never ever get to make the first purchase for any of my babies. DHs family have taken that from me both times after I specifically asked them not to. 
And I know that's petty and stupid but it's how I feel. 
The same aunt that's bought the stuff is the same one who claims to have been the person to find Toby's first tooth when I said "omg his first tooth has cut... Look!" and she pretty much grabbed him and was all "I found it I found it me me me!"

Ughhhh they take all the special stuff and leave none of those moments for myself and my babies.


----------



## Jellycat

:hugs: family's can be such a pain at times. Completely understand where you are coming from.

Krafty koala - hope your sugar levels sort themselves out soon


----------



## realbeauty86

I was doing some research looking for maternity bras and I found 3 sites so far. Idk how much shipping would be for outside the U.S but its worth checking.

Bare necessities
Motherhood
Just my size

Prepregnancy im like 48 DD
Im suppose to be triple D lol but I refused.
So a couple of these sites sell my size and bigger so I know it may help some of u.

Ppl needing maternity pants... im noticing plus size clothing stores are trying to get maternity. I saw some on woman within & avenue. There may be more

I just hope this is helpful for anyone looking


----------



## sethsmummy

awww cottleston :hugs: what a bitch she is for doing that after your specifically asked them all not to!! or she could have at least kept her mouth shut and not told you that she had bought them. :hugs: families can really suck sometimes. MIL did it to me with seth.. and do you know what she bought me... a breast pump! lol of all the things to buy someone at 12 weeks pregnant :S 

Sounds like we are gonna be a bunch of cripples (no offence meant to anyone) by the end of our pregnancies lol. 

I hope when you get your jag hun it doesn't effect you like it has with me and the other ladies i know. Today i feel really bad.. i had stomach pains all night last night and had to goto the toilet loads... so either its the jag doing it.. or im coming down with something. My arm is still really sore to the point whenever i move it, it really hurts.. i coulnt lay on it last night. 


Thanks Realbeauty :) Although i think if they did do shipping it would probably be too expensive for me :( 

kraftykoala i hope your morning levels come back down hun! whens your next appointment? xxx


----------



## Miwi

Morning all :)

Ah poo, it's this bloody jab isn't it, making us feel rotten. I can't sleep on my arm properly either, and there's a sizeable lump under my skin! That being said I don't feel ill like you Seths, though I did feel a bit weird in the few hours after the jab. I'm sure you'll be ok Cottles! It's def worth it :)

So glad Seth loved his car! I'm really looking forward to next Christmas already lol, even though I know LO will be a bit too young to really understand! I'll be excited for her and me haha.

It sounds silly but I didn't even realise that the pain I was having was due to my hips untill I really thought about it lol. I thought it was just my stomach muscles giving up, but now that it's happened a few more times and I find myself seizing up its obviously my hips. Sounds like we are all going to be cripples by the end. I've decided that as soon as I hit 37 weeks I'm going to start Operation Eviction lol, lots of walking and curries!

Cottles Hun I'm sorry you're putting up with that crap. People just can't take a step back and accept that there not in control sometimes. It's very unfair if her to try and take all that all the firsts from you. If I were you I would mention anything around her! :hugs:

I really need to get cracking today. The plan is to go to Ikea for LOs stuff, and for a rug for our hall and the bookcase that I've wanted for months lol. I think I'm nesting cuz I'm desperate to sort the house out, but honestly the thought of ikea and sorting through the boxes that are stuffed in the kitchen is making me want to crawl back into bed!! Ahhhh!


----------



## sethsmummy

Morning Miwi hun

yup stupid jab.. it best do its job after all this lol. 

Thanks hun :) hes sat in it right now with a sweetie in his hand thinking im gonna open it for him.. hes got another thing coming though because since christmas day he has hardly touched any food and just ate crap.. so no more chocolate until he has eaten a meal. His toast is siting untouched this morning which = no sweeties. I'm looking forward to next christmas too. im going to start buying in April and topping up my tesco clubcard so theres plenty money come christmas to spend on the boys. Also need to remember to use my clubcard every time i go shopping so build my points up.. I will miss getting my vouchers throughout the year but christmas club is the best thing 


ooo dear, at least you know what it i s now though hun! I can just imagine as we all get near the end us all complaining that we cant get up off the sofa etc ... if they get too bad mention it to the midwife.

sounds like you are going to have a busy busy day.. all sounds like too much effort to me today lol but it will be nice for you to have everything sorted. I need to go out pay the council tax, get some gas and electric, get some toiletries for Ethans bath box so i can check them off my list of things needed. Then i need to sort through all ethans clothes and figure out what exactly i actually have, then swap everything out the bedroom cupboards which i haven't done since swapping bedrooms around. I need to tidy up and maybe buy some black paint if i can to finish off ethans side of the bedroom.


----------



## Miwi

Ahhhhh will this day never end? Lol. I've been running around like a headless chicken but I know it's all going to be worth it! OH is currently putting up the bookcase and I'm being very helpful by sitting on the sofa directing haha. 

So far we've been to ikea, spent the life savings we didn't have, taken some stuff to the charity shop, put away ikea stuff, visited the butcher and green grocer and now it's time to put up the ikea stuff together, then finish unpacking / tidying. I'm so excited to get finished!! 

Seths I had no idea Tesco did a Christmas club! That's a brilliant idea! I am going to have to look into that! Christmas is a nightmare already, never mind when we add kids to the mix.

Think I will mention the hip problem to the midwife if it gets any worse, I'm not too bad at the min but seems to be when I get too tired that I they give up and kill. I can imagine we'll all be struggling big time by the end. I now officially waddle too, which OH finds highly amusing ;) 

Hope you're having luck getting Seth to eat!!

Anyhow think I best get cracking! Hope you're all having a good day! Xx


----------



## sethsmummy

hehe directing is the hardest job :p Sounds like you have had a busy busy day and your not even finished yet! 


The christmas club is really good. You log into your clubcard online and go into my preferences. scroll down to the christmas savers club and opt into it. It means you get NO clubcard vouchers throughout the year (you may get one more depending on when you join). They still send money off coupons though. Then come November they send them all out to you. You can also "top up" your clubcard and you get these top up vouchers in November too, you cant double up the top up vouchers but you can the normal ones. You can also get a reward depending on how much you have saved throughout the year. I have £4.50 worth of points so far.. need to get them built up! 

hehe yeah we are going to be a right bunch aren't we! 

Still no luck with seth eating :s had a bit of a rubbish day since this morning. When i got up to start getting things sorted i went over on my ankle.. i was in tears and it puffed up straight away. Seth came running over and rubbed my back giving me hugs lol then he brought me a pillow bless him. Its better now iv been walking on it but still bloody painful. Then when we went out I said to DH if you dont want to come a walk you dont have to. Went and got the gas and electric and he gets himself a sandwich from co-op. while waiting to pay i told him i was going to wilkinsons too to get some bath items for Ethan... and what does he do... get in a damn mood then decides he's not coming and im "wasting money" ... yeah coz its not like we have only 10 weeks left to get everything ready you idiot.. we have to budget these things into our every day shopping or we will never be ready! So he stormed off home dragging seth with him even though seth wanted to come with me. Then when he got back my sister was waiting as she came for a visit.. he told her I was in a huff and had buggered off!!!! I swear to god sometimes i just want to slap him silly. So much for keeping my blood pressure down! URGH :dohh: I am so fed up of this shit its unreal. I am trying my best to make sure we have everything we need so i dont have to rely on him getting things while i am healing from surgery and all he can do is cause me more damn stress :growlmad:
Cant wait to just go get in a bubble bath tonight and ignore him. 

sorry rant over lol. i dont know what i would do without you ladies being here! xxx


----------



## Miwi

Phew! Finished :) Just some pictures to put up tomorrow and a couple things to take to the dump and that's me all done. Definately looking more like home now!

Ah Seths is he kidding?? Why don't men understand that everything does not just magically happen, and when you're having a baby in 10 weeks or less you actually need to start planning and getting sorted! I've been buying the odd toiletry for LO whenever we go to Tesco, OH rolls his eyes sometimes but I think he's realised now that it's paid off as all we really need for her is nappies (which he said he would get lol, which is why we don't have a single one yet!). To be honest Hun I would just carry on getting what you need and not mention it to him, I've ordered a fair few things for LO from Amazon in the past few weeks and OH hasn't known about them until they've arrived because tbh it would never get done if I didn't (though they're not big purchases just odd bits).

I hope your ankle is ok, that's really the last thing you need. Bless Seth though, what a cutie looking after his mummy like that :)

I'm going to talk to OH about the Xmas club, I think it sounds great! Especially seen as you still get the money off coupons - I wouldn't want to stop getting all my coupons lol.

Right, think I'm going to put my feet up and watch this thing about the Sound of Music (yes, I am a bit sad! Haha) xx


----------



## Miwi

PS Here's the finished product :thumbup:

https://i1286.photobucket.com/albums/a602/miwi_spud/519a0e1c753e513aae1519c1e96a9c83_zps385d2fc4.jpg


----------



## sethsmummy

hahahaha i love your sign about santa! 

yeah i will just keep getting bits hun. I am almost done getting things for ethan... need a few more bath products, his change table (need to pay it off), floor mat, dummy cover to keep them sterile while we are out, a load more nappies from micro to size 2 and some newborn sleepsuits as i realised tonight when going through the clothes i only have 3!! Woopsy. I ordered his bottles yesterday and the teats today from amazon so they should be here next week. Oh and also need to get 2 packs of the ready made milk bottles and a few tubs of milk powder too. 
My sister gave me some socks for my hospital bag tonight and she is giving me some pajamas and tops and pants to go in it too! As much as she is a cow sometimes she is brilliant lol. oh and shes giving me a dressing gown but dont know if i will pack it since you dont "have" to have one in this hospital. 
I am going to grab at least one pack of nappies every time we go shopping from now on, or hunt online for the big packs! i want loads of huggies before they stop making them since i hate pampers! I thought i had loads of nappies till i packed some away in my hospital bag tonight lol... i have next to none now. 

Hope you have a nice relaxing night miwi hun xxxx


----------



## Miwi

Lol thanks, I've had that for a couple years now! I always get my new decorations after Xmas ready for the next year. I love Christmas decorations :) Actually I love home decorations in general. Especially lately, I just keep wanting to get more and more stuff for the house, maybe this is what nesting feels like!!

Ah you actually sound more sorted than me you know, I never thought about dummy covers or anything like that! And you've packed your bag?? Ahhh lol. Should I be doing that around now too? I was going to get all her clothes washed towards the middle / end of jan, though maybe I should wash a few things earlier to pack. Hmmmm. I also need to get my stuff for hospital, slippers, pads etc. I'm all about the baby but forget about myself I think!

Still feels like there's so much to do! Xxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Omg you guys sound so organised! I keep telling myself I'll start planning early this time but I can't bring myself to do it. I'm still a wee bit in disbelief at having twins and keep putting things off "just in case".... I figure at 20 weeks I'll start looking into getting organised. I've had the fear of Orr-term labour drummed into me do I want to do it early ish. 

Had my scan today. Was lovely seeing Bert and Ernie again.. And great to get confirmed as team blue. Wasn't keen on the surprise internal cervical scan she sprung on me at the end though! 
We announced that the boys are boys and it gave me a good chance to mention that everyone is banned from buying stuff until I say so lol, so hopefully people will listen this time!

I've had such a tiring day. I just dumped a load of clean washing on the bed to sort through it and next thing I know it's half an hour later and I'm sprawled across the bed, waking up with a face full of pants and socks :haha:


----------



## sethsmummy

lol for me this is very unorganized. When I had Seth.. i had EVERYTHING by 30 weeks, my bags were packed and ready too and his cot etc was all put together and ready for him. and I was still ready for him by 40 weeks even though we moved house when i was 39+5! I hate being this unorganized. I am going to get seths old changing bag washed tomorrow then get Ethans clothes that are being packed into it washed and dried so that it can get packed and its ready to go. I have also just found asda are selling big boxes of huggies newborn nappies for £9 each so will be getting some of those in size 1 and 2 when my child benefit comes through next month. I will prob just grab one box of each just now since there is no saying what size baby will be... oh and i need some more micro nappies too just incase he is as small as seth was.. need another 2 packs of those! Dont worry hehe my bags not packed properly yet.. all it has in is socks, maternity pads (3 packs), nipple pads (one box), 1 pack newborn nappies, 1 pack micro nappies and my wash bag. Thats it till my sis gives me all the bits she is going to dig out for me. 
Check with your hospital you might not need slippers if you dont want them. I wont be taking any with me this time.. although with seth i HAD to have some with a hard sole and they couldnt be the flip flop type either. Dont have to have a dressing gown this time round either since i wont be sharing a room with anyone! So much to do, so little time ARGH


Cottleston - ooooo id be so stressing already if i were you lol but thats just me. im bad enough with one on the way never mind 2. Congratulations on them deffo being boys! :D and i hope they all listen to what you said. hahaha sounds like you needed the sleep hun! how are you and dh getting on now huni? xxx


----------



## Miwi

Burt and Ernie? Haha. Cottles that's brilliant!!

Ok, now I'm panicking and feeling like I've tons and tons left to do. I think I'll get little miss's clothes for my hospital bag sorted this week when OH goes back to work. Going to hit Primark for a hospital bag and nighties etc on Monday. Oh dear I best make a list lol. May as well get sorted in Jan cuz in Feb there'll be less money as my maternity pay will start and we'll be waiting on missy before we get tax credits. Ahhh!! ;) Least it will keep me busy!


----------



## Jellycat

I've already started my hospital bag list I'm terrible I worry if I don't write lists and get organised. Think with JJ I was ready at 30 weeks too....... I feel this time I need as much time as possible as having JJ this time my time is more limited.

Hope you guys are feeling better after your jags

Cottlestonpie - congrats on confirmation of the two boys that's great news ! Will you be getting more scans as carrying twins? I'm not surprised you are tired.

Weighed myself this morning and I'm exactly my pre preg weight so for new year I'm starting a healthy eating plan and trying to get more active like going for walks etc. git a shooting pain in my left buttock / hip today hoping its just a one off pulled a muscle as I could feel it yesterday walking into town. Midwife Monday really nervous


----------



## twinmummy06

Hey ladies, mind if I join in?
I'm a plus size mumma and early days with #4. I also have 6 year old identical twin boys and a 19 month old daughter.


----------



## realbeauty86

Welcome twinmummy!!! :flower:


----------



## sethsmummy

twinmummy06 said:


> Hey ladies, mind if I join in?
> I'm a plus size mumma and early days with #4. I also have 6 year old identical twin boys and a 19 month old daughter.

:hi: hey twinmummy!! how are you hun? Congratulations on your BFP :) 

Miwi - make a spreadsheet hun lol thats what i have done and it really helps! Well apart from me forgetting the newborn sleepsuits lol. I also wrote myself a list last night of all the days and amounts we get paid up until Ethan comes.. what bills come out when and when we can save what. I should be able to have £150 cash sitting for when i go in to have Ethan so wont have to worry about buses and things, well unless DH blows it all while i am in the hospital.. in which case id kill him lol. 

Jellycat woo go you on the weight hun! Think in total i have gained 13lb now... i need to be real carefull about how much more i gain not good when last weeks are when you put the most on :dohh: I hope you have just pulled a muscle and its not the start of any hip trouble hun. 

AFM - my ankle is a little better this morning... i was in tears last night after id gone for a pee... crikey id never felt pain that bad in a loooong time! I'v not really walked on it much today so its feeling a little stiff. I'm excited for tomorrow lol i hope there will be post since im waiting for all the things to come i have ordered! 

hope you are all good today xxx


----------



## Miwi

Hi twin mummy! Congrats on your BFP :) Welcome!

Seths that's a really good idea! I'm going to spend the end if this week going through all her stuff and working out what I need and when I can get it. Oh you sound so financially organised too! Check you out! If your OH spent all that without you I think you would actually get off with his murder lol. 
I really hope your ankle feels better soon. Maybe you should get it looked at?

I've been shopping today, got a couple of things for the house for less than a fiver and a few new tops that actually fit me from h&m (I think my MIL took pity on me as she got me a gift card for Xmas). I'm going to primark tomorrow for some new leggings ad there like £2! Haha. Shopping is a pain in the bum when you waddle though isn't it. Little miss was doing a dance on my bladder the whole time which just made the sales even worse!!


----------



## kalyrra

Welcome twin mummy, and congrats!!!

Seth - ice that ankle! Hope it feels better soon! Great job with only 13lbs, wish I could say the same... I think I've put on about 50... Lol I had managed to get down to my goal weight before getting pregnant, didn't surprise me that I put it back on so fast. The way I'm swelling, I am thinking about 10 lbs is fluid retention though. Here's hoping that breastfeeding helps!! 

Look at all you organized ladies! I just packed my bag, and I'm about 37 weeks! Lol I don't have a lot of newborn sizes, wondering if I should pick up some more. I don't have any bath items for him either! I have a spreadsheet, just need to finish it off.


----------



## sethsmummy

lol i have to be organised financially especially with dh not working at the moment. i have to know exactly whats coming in and whats going out.. although i need to find out how much seths nursery snacks will be so i can account for that too. Lol i think id get away with murder too. I think if its no better by next weekend then i will go get it looked at through the week at some point.. its feeling a lot better, still a little puffy and the boney bit on the outside is the only bit that really really hurts so i think i might just have bruised it... a nice warm bath seems to have helped it a lot. 

ooo go you on finding the bargains. Wish we had a primark near us... sounds like such an awsome shop! hahaha ethan does that to me too!! Waits till you are nowhere near a loo then does a little dance on the bladder so you look like a muppet stopping and crossing your legs :haha: or is that just me :haha: 

Kalyrra - I cant believe how fast its going for you!! that fluid retention sounds awful have you tried drinking extra? I was always told to drink more to help relieve water retention. I really need to start doing it since atm i dont know whether my ankles are just getting fatter or i have water retention :haha: I would deffo pick up some more newborn! you never know how long you will need it for. I need to sort through all my stuff but i know i deffo need loads more newborn .. i have a few upto 1 month.. but if Ethan is anything like seth.. he wont be into them until he is around 5/6 months old!! seth was 4 months old when he first went into newborn clothes properly. Don't worry about bath items though hun.... the first week or so you just use water and cotton wool really to top and tail them and even if they go in the bath its just water and a sponge. I didnt use baby bath till seth was 2 weeks old and will do the same this time. I have to be careful with seth as he has sensitive skin... lots of things make him rash. 

TALKING OF BOOBIES and breastfeeding... im sorry if this is TMI but i have BREASTMILK!! :happydance: or at least i think i do. And only from one boob. When i was rubbing my nipple last night to get rid of the flaky skin i usually get i noticed that i had a tiny drop of fluid come out... im not sure if it is milk though as it was clear??? If it is it means that i will be able to do my first feed or 2 from breast :) With seth i didnt produce anything at all... im kind of worried with the fact its only from one breast though... as iv always had problems with my boobs i.e one is majorly bigger than the other (around double the size) and its the bigger that is leaking.


----------



## Miwi

Seths I have that too, I've had clear liquid from about 20 weeks! Though not enough that I would need pads. One of my boobs is bigger too, and I do notice that it's the one that leaks more, though could be a coincidence? I think everyone gets milk at different stages, I don't think it's really significant! Glad your foot s a little better, definitely do keep an eye on it. Last thing you need is an injury lol. Primark is great but hectic and unorganised so I never really browse, I go in for something specific, locate it and get out! Lol. It's not a relaxing experience!

You're not the only one the has to stop and cross your legs lol. I have shooting pains down my, ahem, private parts quite a lot at the min, luckily I was at home last night when I had to hold myself up at the wall cuz of it! Oh was like 'erm, what's the matter with you!' lol. I assume it's baby hitting a nerve!

Kalyrra - Woop woop you're so close! I'm excited for you :) I think you are ok with no bath items for baby, I'm pretty sure I read that for the first few weeks just plain water is best anyway! :)


----------



## sethsmummy

thank goodness for that thanks miwi. :) I think one explanation may be i had my left pierced and they did it in the wrong place so that may be why i dont make anything from that one... but im more than happy with just one milky booby lol.. at least he can have his first feed from booby and get the first bit of colostrum. the rest will be bottle feeds of formula though.. breast feeding is just not for me .


----------



## Miwi

I added loads to my last post lol. I like to keep you all on your toes ;) I was really unsure about breastfeeding at first, I've decided I'm going to see how I go but not beat myself up if I do decide it's not for me . . . I have a feeling I'll wipe out a week or so in from doing every feed. But we'll see!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Omg boobs. I actually want to cut mine off :haha:
I can't step outside or adjust my bra without my nips going all massive and sore and PURPLE. If its really bad the purple goes white like if you press on a fingernail. So horrid. 

All the hospital bag talk has prompted me to start making lists. I know it's a long way off but I figure I'll need a normal bag, a section bag just in case and enough stuff for the twins. 
How long do you stay in for a c-sec roughly?

I reckon i might go out and do a spot of shopping tomorrow unless my hip gives up again (spent 20 minutes in tesco earlier and all I got was a pint of milk :dohh: )
Mothercare for the first blue stuff so I can beat the family to it, Boots for some Soap & Glory bargains and maybe Lush for their half price sale. Woop! Treating myself :happydance:


----------



## Miwi

Oooh Cottles that sound so painful! You poor thing. I hope it eases soon, at least for a little while. I find I squish mine now when I'm in bed lol. So sore! 

Whats different from a normal hospital bag and a section bag? I learn so much from you ladies!!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Haha ive had an issue with squishy boobs for a while... its only now that it hurts!

My normal hospital bag is my optimists bag. It'll be packed for a normal complication-free delivery that allows me home the same day... so all I'll need is toiletries, pads, pants, pjs, nappies, feeding stuff and going home outfits. It's basically a day bag. It was all I needed with Toby and I was quite pleased that I had packed lightly when it came to getting it home.
My section bag will be my pessimists bag. If all goes wrong and I need an emergency c section, it will be packed with several days worth of stuff for me and babies. Assuming I go into labour or I'm induced for a vaginal delivery, my c section bag will be left in the car so hubby can get it IF there are complications.

Oh yeah. Also need a man bag. Snacks and drinks in case we're there out of hours and the shop is shut... and whatever else he wants to take to stop him getting bored while I'm in immense pain lol


----------



## sethsmummy

Miwi- ah i dont think id like primark so much then.. haha i hate going to any shop thats crowded and unorganised. 
Good for you on the breast feeding front! I just know i couldn't do it properly and in a way its unfair to baby but i think formula is just as good. I just couldn't wack my boob out in the middle of town to feed baby or when i have visitors.. im just not that comfy with my boobs lol. And also wouldnt feel comfy expressing while we have company or anything like that. So living to a schedule just wouldnt work since baby would need fed every 2 hours or more frequently as some breast fed babies do it would be a nightmare to say when we goto town sometimes we are stuck their for hours waiting on buses. 
I also think the foof pains are baby on a nerve. I get them a lot too.. BUT i have had them since having seth as they did a lot of damage while getting him out. 

Cottleston - Usually a stay after a section is anything from 2 days to 5 days. It depends how you heal and how you are coping. I plan to only be in 2 days. I'v said as soon as i can feel my legs again i want help out of the bed.. as the quicker you get up and mobile the quicker you are going to heal. 
So sorry your nipples are causing you hell.. i hope they stop soon.. i was like that in the begining but mine went by 17 weeks thankfully. :D ooo first blue items :D how exciting! :happydance: And also good you are going to treat yourself hun! 

Hmmm i never thought of a man bag for John :S Wonder if he will want one with some snacks and juice in it since its going to be a long day. I know he wont need a change of clothes since he will be going home at night time with seth. Wonder if i will be allowed chocolate after i come out of recovery... haha i would be very jelous if john was sat there munching and i wasnt allowed any!! Might have to see if anywhere has the huge bars left in after xmas ... although there is no saying they will last till march hahaha

18 days till my next scan and booking my section :D I cant wait! :happydance:

how are you all today? My ankle is feeling much better :D haha but now my groin has taken over and is in immense pain. :dohh:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Oww hope it stops hurting soon! Is it nerve pain or the pain you mentioned earlier from Seth? :( It's horrid that that amount of damage can be done during L&D. My sister was stitched up wrong after tearing with her DS and was in pain for a few years (although she now admits that a lot of it was psychological- the physical damage was solved after maybe 18 months).

Thanks for the section advice. I think I'll pack my emergency bag for two days and organise some stuff indoors do that DH can bring it in if I need to stay longer. 

Packing a bag for hubby was a good idea for me because he's the grumpiest person in the world when he's hungry or has to sit around for hours. And everyone else benefitted from it. He bought a massive pack of Jaffa cakes and when I was labouring he offered them around so my mum, DH and midwife were all standing around eating while I was lying on a bed legs akimbo like "don't mind me! Just pushing out a baby!" :rofl:

I think if your c section is scheduled it won't be AS necessary because if the shop is open he can pop over there and get snacks and drunks for you both. It came in very handy for us though because my water broke at 5am and by 8am there was no way I was letting DH leave the room. Bless him.., He stashed some irn bru and pink wafers in his bag for me for after I'd delivered. Best snack ever lol


----------



## sethsmummy

hmm the hospital shop is rubbish and theres no corner shops near by. The closest one would be a 20 minute walk. So I think id be best packing him some stuff to eat since like your DH he is also super grumpy when he is hungry or sitting around for hours. 
This pain is just pelvic Girdle Pain i think (spd) as its just when i move my legs. When they stitched me up they stitched a little flap of skin.. that was found and removed when seth was 1.. but i still get shooting pains every now and again and iv been told its because they used vontouse and foreceps when they are not supposed to. It's supposed to be one or the other as using both can cause too much damage. 

hahah omg i dunno whether id have laughed or tried to hurt dh if he was passing round food while i was trying to push seth out :haha: especially jaffa cakes! Good idea to organise more stuff so that dh just has to pick up the bag and go if its needed... men are useless at packing lol. When i was admitted there were a few things that werent put in my bag yet.. but i wasnt allowed out of the hospital till id had seth so i couldnt go back home to pack it (i only lived 5 mins away!) and dh forgot some bits lol thankfully they werent majorly important. So this time i have to remember EVERYTHING especially since dH wont be coming back to visit until day 3 when we get to go home as we just wont have the funds for that many bus trips especially when we might have to pay for a taxi to take us home or give my folks money for diesel. I need to ask my folks but it would depend on whether it was the weekend or not as they both work full time. My sister offered to bring us home.. but somehow i dont fancy her 4 kids being along for the journey or my first few hours home. Really sucks not having a car lol 

mmmm pink wafers... tesco here i come!


----------



## sethsmummy

omg ladies i am so pissed off right now! I just got an e-mail from M&S telling me my order for seths boxer shorts has been cancelled as they dont have enough stock! In this e-mail it says they have taken no money from my bank account... which is bullshit as it has left my bank account today and has a reference number to prove it! I phoned M&S and the first woman was going to do me a refund... and her manager said no!!! so i asked to speak to him and hes trying to tell me the money has just been set aside by the bank and not left my bank... uuuu yes it has you moron! If i want to dispute this i have to sent a paper statement to them.. I DONT GET ONE FOR ANOTHER MONTH!! I cant wait that long! I needed those damn boxers for seth starting nursery and cant buy any more without the bloody refund. I am so so so mad.. iv just sent an e-mail to them and am now on the phone to the bank to see what they say. I swear down i am so pissed off i could kill one of them if they were stood in front of me right now

EDIT: all sorted now. After sitting on the phone to the bank for an hour and still listening to the "hold tone" I hung up and tried calling M&S back.. low and behold no answer on the number i was given. so phoned the normal number and got another person tell me the same thing! Came off the phone really peed off... checked bank account 10 minutes later... SHOCK HORROR a payment from M&S for the amount that they " didn't have" x


----------



## kalyrra

*Seth* - Oooh, I'd be mad too!! You should call your bank and have them fax a statement to the store so you don't have to wait for a paper statement in the mail.


I was thinking about packing a bag for hubby as well. Our hospital has a vending machine in the maternity ward, but he's pretty much useless if he hasn't eaten in awhile. :haha: He plans on staying with me as much as possible, so I might bring him some snacks, a change of clothes, his pillow, and toothbrush. But we only live about 15 minutes away, so he can go home if he needs to afterwards.

I'm glad I'm not the only one about ready to cut my boobs off! :rofl: They're so sensitive. I just started leaking a little bit about maybe a week ago. Thankfully, only when they get pressed on hard, and not just randomly leaking. lol 

37 weeks today, finally considered full term! :happydance: Little guy can come any time now, and I'd be happy with that.


----------



## sethsmummy

woo gz on hitting full term hun! Its going too fast!! hehehe im going to wind my dh up asking when hes packing his man bag!! :haha:

bloody boobs eh... annoying things.. my nipples were like icicles when i went out lol i forgot to put my jacket on. I am sooo glad it was dark lol... BEEP BEEP ICE BERGS COMING THROUGH hahaha ...


----------



## Mazzle

Hi all! How are we all spending New Year?

DH and I are staying in with a Chinese and a film- bliss! 

Managed to get through Friday- Monday with no phone call from hospital- which means I DON'T have gestational diabetes!!! Woohoo!!!

Hope you all have a lovely night

Xxxx


----------



## sethsmummy

:happydance: woop woop Mazzle hun! 

Dh, Ds and i also had a chinese :D was lovely.. i shall be bringing in the bells flat out asleep lol I am pulling my house phone out the wall at 9pm so i cant get any drunken calls. What film are you watching??

xxx


----------



## Mazzle

I have literally never been so excited for a takeaway to arrive!!!

Currently tossing up between DVDs- current contenders are The Rock, Juno, Tangled, or a Harry Potter.... (has to be one I've seen before as I will most likely fall asleep)

If I'm awake, there is half a glass of low alcohol sparkling wine with my name on it at midnight, to toast our final NYE without a baby in our lives!

I always put my phone on silent around this time of year so I can ignore the stream of generic texts... Lol!

Xx


----------



## sethsmummy

lol chinese is lovely when you are in the mood. Tangled seems good i watched a bit of that the other day. hmmm a nice cold glass of wine sounds nice too!


----------



## Jellycat

Seth - I've had major issues with m&s couple of weeks ago where had named day delivery for jjs bed sheets that didn't arrive had to go to Asda with a two year old in the rain at 8pm to get some for that evening. Then they delivered the following day and left cardboard box outside in the rain. When I rang complaints department was shut because they had been inundated with calls! Disgusting services for such a well known company.

I had a man bag for dh full of goodies for him to eat but he still decided to eat my food and drink instead . Like I bought ribena for sugar to keep me going and he drank it. Last time I had one bag for car and another at home for further stuff that might be needed to be bought in as know dh wouldn't know where to look and it worked as after first night JJ had gone through 4 sets of clothes due to being mucousey and sick

Cottlestonpie - think 2 bags sounds a good idea for you carrying the twins as my husband would be lost having to get two babies worth of things - hopefully you won't be having the csection.

Kalyrra - I had terrible swollen feet last time - put feet up in the evenings and a pillow under feet in bed. Also as Seth said drink lots of fluid - I'm hoping my water retention doesn't get bad this time as I couldn't even wear my shoes the last three months with JJ.


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies. i aint been on much lately but i was just curious to know as i was reading something there.. How to you know how much to pack of each item lol. Ive pack the nappy bag for baby and have packed half my hospital bag will add more to it but im un sure how just how much of each thing i need to take with me. like how many nappies will i need and such lol


----------



## sethsmummy

Jellycat - i was so peed off with them hun. Id got an order from them the week before and they were fab and it was delievered 3 days early ( i dont go for the appointed day as it was faster getting standard!) I had to order some "knickers" from tesco which should arrive tomorrow i hope. m&s was the only place i found boxers in 18-24 months. Cant believe they did that though.. especially since they are not supposed to just leave the packages! Your meant to sign for them. 

haha think this time you should just pack your hubbys bag with the same as yours :haha: then he cant complain about what he has and pinch yours. Wowwe thats a lot of clothes to go through lol. Seth hardly went through any to be honest whilst in hospital. 

Hey Cherry - i hope your doing ok hun :)

hmm depends how long you might be in for and how far away from hospital you are and whether you have a car. Lol i have to pack enough for 4 days as theres no way dh could bring me extra in if its needed. For a standard stay though take minimum of 1 pack size 1 nappies, a bag of cotton wool. Then at least 6 of each vest, sleepsuit, mits, socks, hats, bibs. for yourself just take a few tops and pants that are real comfy. I'll have 2 sets of pjs, 10 knickers, 5 socks, 2 bras, 4 packs maternity pads, 1 pack nipple pads, wash bag, and comfy clothes to come home in. For baby im packing 10 of each thing since i know im in for 3/4 days. I have a large bag lol but i have to pack tiny baby and newborn just incase. xx


----------



## kalyrra

Jelly - I haven't been able to wear my own shoes for a few months now. It started with my feet flattening out a little, then the fluid retention started. I've been wearing a pair of hubby's slippers, and had to get shoes in a bigger size and width. I really hope they return to normal. I've heard that some women's feet remain a size larger! :dohh:

I packed nowhere near as much as I probably should have! Lol we live 15 min away from the hospital, so if I need anything, he can go get it. I packed two short sleeved shirts, one long sleeved, a nightgown, a robe, 3 panties, a pair of jeans, a nursing bra, 2 nursing tanks and some socks. A bag with all my toiletries, pads, etc...

For LO, I packed about 5 onesies, 2 pants, 2 shirts, 6 diapers, 5 pair of socks, 3 mitts, 3 hats, wipes, 2 burp rags, 2 receiving blankets, a fleece blanket... The hospital provides diapers and onesies during your stay, so I wasn't too concerned about packing too many of those.


----------



## Jellycat

If I'm honest it took a couple of moths for me my feet to fully 'deflate' but they have remained bigger. I used to be a 4 1/2 but am now a 5. I'm hoping and praying that it doesn't happen again this time


----------



## sethsmummy

wow i hope my feet dont do that! lol im a size 7 and wouldnt like my feet to get any bigger. Then again i dont wear heels or anything so thats no problem for me :D Trainers are good whether womens or mens :haha:

Kalyrra wow! our hospital provide milk if you formula feed but no nappies or anything. Would be great if they did.. wouldn't have to pack half as much. ooo i forgot about blankets... i will be packing the same shawl that i used for Seth. And also my first outfit.. its like a little dress thing but i think it would be nice for Ethan to have a picture in it.. id have done the same for Seth but my mum only gave me it a few months ago. 

I so wish i still lived close to a hospital! Would be so much easier being able to make a separate bag for "just incase". My sister wanted to take my hospital bag and the car seat so she could bring them in for me when i need them but i said no.. there is no way in hell i am giving her my stuff just for her DH to throw one of his usual hissy fits and then im stuck without my stuff! Id rather just lug it all in with me on the bus and give my mum the car seat so when she brings Seth into see us she can drop the car seat off then.


----------



## Firefly83

So to those of you that already have a LO, I have a question. I am currently on a work assignment that is 575 miles (925km) away from my home, all of my family, my doctor and most importantly my OH. I have 11 more weeks here on assignment. I am due in 15 weeks. 

My question is.. What do you ladies think the chances are that I won't be able to make it back home before I have the baby? Should I be worried that I may have him sooner while I am still here? I'll be heading back home at 36 weeks. I just wonder how often babies are born before 37 weeks. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## kalyrra

*Jellycat* - Noooo, don't tell me that! :cry:I was already wearing a US size 10! And I have so many shoes, replacing them all would _really_ suck. 

*Firefly *- It's not unheard of for babies to be born at or before 36 weeks, but before 37 weeks, they're considered preemies. Most doctors say to actually expect your first one to be late rather than early. But everyone is different! Are you having regular doctor appointments where you are at? They might be able to help you out with that question a little more, especially if they're monitoring your cervical changes, etc...


----------



## Firefly83

Kalyrra- I haven't found a doc here yet because I don't have insurance yet. As soon as I get insurance I will find a doc here.


----------



## sethsmummy

hmm firefly i think you should be ok hun. If at any point you feel that things are progressing though (like a lot of bh or something) then i would think about speaking to your tutor and heading back early. BUT you should be ok. How quickly do you think you'll be able to get insurance so you can get a doctor? Realy sucks how things work for you guys!! With us if we live somewhere you just register with the doctor in that area.... or if your visiting somewhere you register as a temporary patient. 

OH OH AFM I HAVE 2 BOOBIES LEAKING! :haha: lol im sorry but i got so excited last night when i realised both my boobs are now starting to leak a little :D I'm not contemplating combination feeding for the first week or 2 but still not sure yet. xx


----------



## kalyrra

*Seth* - yay for leaking boobies! (kind of! lol) That's great that things are working the way they should, happy for you! 
Yes, the hospital provides the nappies, but I'm sure they're included in the final bill. :haha: 

*Firefly* - I hope you get some soon, getting regular checkups is important for both you and baby. What kind of work do you do?

I'm sitting here at work, bored as all get out. 2 hrs down, 10 to go... it's going to be a long night! I'm sooo over it. Plus, I somehow hurt my lower back the other night spending over an hour cleaning out the old refrigerator. I scrubbed the entire thing down, pulled out all the shelves and drawers, etc... because we had someone coming to look at it to buy it. Feels almost like a pinched nerve, so sitting at work is uncomfy at best. I brought a small pillow though, so it's offering a little support. 

Have my weekly appointment tomorrow. Not sure if she's going to check my cervix again, but I hope she does... and I hope I'm still progressing. I want this baby out! :rofl:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Ouch a pinched nerve is painful! Hope work passes quickly and you can get some rest and take some pressure off your back. 

Have you started any eviction methods yet? I think at 37 weeks I was taking evening primrose oil to help with my cervix, red raspberry leaf tea for my uterus and as much spicy food as I could handle with the heartburn. It kinda worked... I was 39+4 when Toby broke free!

How's everyone's year been so far? I'm wide awake at 2:30am thanks to lil man coming into my room. When I put him back to bed at night it aggravates my heartburn and of course the moment I stand up i need to pee so even though he went back to sleep within 10 minutes, it'll take me AGES. Ah well. If I sleep the pregnancy/baby nightmares happen anyway so every cloud I guess!


----------



## Miwi

Hi ladies, how is everyone?

I've had a rubbish start to the year, woke up on New Years Day with a temperature and feeling like I'd been run over by a bus! Really strange. So I've been sleeping for the last two days, and thankfully today I feel like I'm on the mend :) Haven't been checking my blood sugar much which I'm a bit worried about, as I've been out of it and just eating what I can like toast, soup etc. LO is fine as she's still jumping around but I'm nervous about going back to the clinic! Hope they don't shout!

Unfortunately today I'm absolutely starving. And all I want is carbs carbs carbs. Though hopefully this is a sign that I'm better :) This pregnancy as really messed with my immune system! I never used to get sick!! Ughh.


----------



## Squishy1982

Happy New Year ladies, how are we all?

We found out yesterday that we are having a little girl, I am soooo excited! I thought we were having another boy lol

I am still being sick numerous times a day and now have a shitty cold and sore throat to be coping with on top of it.

I have been testing my blood for a couple of weeks now and my fasting levels are higher than they should be so expecting things to progress on the GD front at my appt next week.


----------



## sethsmummy

Kalyrra - how is your back hun? aaa i never thought about them putting them in the bill. So glad we don't have to worry about a bill over here. 

Cottleston - oo no huni.. nightmares are not good :hugs: Are you still really worried about something going wrong hun? Heartburn sucks too, I'm right there with you.. and the peeing. 

Miwi- glad your feeling a bit better hun. I wouldnt worry about them at the clinic.. just tell them how ill you were and that you slept most of the time. To say your numbers have been fine there shouldn't be a problem. Or you could do what my sister did and just write numbers in as though you had tested making sure they are round the same as your previous numbers you were getting. Have you checked today? Im still adamant you'v not got it. Toast dipped in soup has now sprung into my mind and i dont get any money till saturday... darn lol 

squishy - Congratulations on team :pink: hun :happydance: so excited for you! Sorry to hear about your high sugar readings though. Do you think they will have you do your GTT early? 

I'v got the midwife again today.. more bloods to be taken oh the joys. Hope she doesn't want to weigh me though! Im scared of how much iv put on in the last week since iv eaten like a pig! Looks like its going to pee it down too :S so getting wet it is. Wonder what my BP is going to be today.. fingers crossed its at least half normal but all the stressing i have been doing over the last 2 weeks i wouldnt be surprised if it has sky rocketed. I had a real good sleep last night for the first time in ages :D Slept until 11am.. no idea how long id have slept if i hadnt asked DH to wake me at 11 so i have plenty time to get ready to go to the midwife. xx


----------



## Squishy1982

sethsmummy said:


> squishy - Congratulations on team :pink: hun :happydance: so excited for you! Sorry to hear about your high sugar readings though. Do you think they will have you do your GTT early?
> 
> I'v got the midwife again today.. more bloods to be taken oh the joys. Hope she doesn't want to weigh me though! Im scared of how much iv put on in the last week since iv eaten like a pig! Looks like its going to pee it down too :S so getting wet it is. Wonder what my BP is going to be today.. fingers crossed its at least half normal but all the stressing i have been doing over the last 2 weeks i wouldnt be surprised if it has sky rocketed. I had a real good sleep last night for the first time in ages :D Slept until 11am.. no idea how long id have slept if i hadnt asked DH to wake me at 11 so i have plenty time to get ready to go to the midwife. xx

Not sure what they will do tbh, they wanted me to have one early but I refused as with my sickness its pointless as I would just bring the stuff back up. I have a horrible feeling they may put me on insulin but am at check next thursday.

Hope your appt at midwife goes ok, the appts an be more stressful than anything can't they. My bp settled down after being up and down for a few weeks so hoping it stays that way. My DS stayed in bed until 08:50 this morning, it was heaven :)


----------



## CottlestonPie

Seths- soo jealous of your lie in lol... hope the midwife went well. How's your bp?
Miwi- them at the clinic must know that sometimes people get ill and can't take readings every time. Im sure it'll be fine :)
Squishy- yay! Congrats on team pink! 

As for me, yeah, I am still super paranoid about about something going wrong. I can't shake the thought since I've been told about my size being high risk, twins being high risk... I just feel doubly high risk and that scares me. I've only got 3.5weeks til my next scan/appointment but it feels like forever. I should probably be thankful that I've had like 4 scans already but yeah...


----------



## Squishy1982

CottlestonPie said:


> Seths- soo jealous of your lie in lol... hope the midwife went well. How's your bp?
> Miwi- them at the clinic must know that sometimes people get ill and can't take readings every time. Im sure it'll be fine :)
> Squishy- yay! Congrats on team pink!
> 
> As for me, yeah, I am still super paranoid about about something going wrong. I can't shake the thought since I've been told about my size being high risk, twins being high risk... I just feel doubly high risk and that scares me. I've only got 3.5weeks til my next scan/appointment but it feels like forever. I should probably be thankful that I've had like 4 scans already but yeah...

I have been more anxious this pregnancy and it is just the one so I can totally see why you would be over worried. You are in the best of hands though. 
I am really excited about pink but can't rush out and buy lots of stuff as will be getting stuff passed on from neighbour and sis in law x


----------



## sethsmummy

Well the amazing thing has happened.. my BP has come right down! 120/68!!
I was so amazed i had to look twice lol. Thats almost back to what it was when i first got pregnant :happydance: Here's hoping it stays that way. Wasn't my usual midwife again.. she stuck me in one arm and couldnt get blood, so did the other one and it hurt like hell. So probably next week neither vein will be good to give blood from :S

aww cottleston :hugs: its normal to feel worried so don't worry :hugs: Not long till you hit 24 weeks and you can breathe a little sigh of relief. I have seen lots of bigger women carry twins successfully. I think they only count twins as high risk because of the risks like twin to twin transfusion and things. 

Squishy- have you been on insulin before?? I hope they sort something so you dont have to go on it though, my sister hated being on insulin 

xxx


----------



## Squishy1982

Glad your bp has come down, its a relief isn't it.

Never been on insulin, was diet controlled last time x


----------



## sethsmummy

it sure is hun :D Are you trying to control with diet just now? I was so relieved when i passed my GTT, really thought i was going to fail it! x


----------



## CottlestonPie

Wow, great news about your blood pressure hun! Fingers crossed it stays under control now x

24 weeks cannot come soon enough. I'm taking a little comfort in knowing that I'll be technically halfway in 10 days because my hospital don't go over 38 weeks with twins. 

So I figured id be brave and post my Christmas day bump pic. I was 16+2... And I'm sorry but the picture is instagrammed to within an inch of its life haha

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v332/kjrandom/5B6AF735-41A7-48F2-8CC6-1136F535349F-11535-00000E3D4EF0A154.jpg


----------



## Squishy1982

sethsmummy said:


> it sure is hun :D Are you trying to control with diet just now? I was so relieved when i passed my GTT, really thought i was going to fail it! x

yeah just diet. Not sure if they will try and get me to have a gtt or just go for the next step as the results of my self testing kinda say it all x


----------



## Miwi

Hi everyone :)

Seths- Thats fantastic about your BP! Great news :) You must be very relieved! I think I may fill in the gaps in my book lol, there isn't too many and when I did test it was ok. Though I have had two higher readings in the past week or so, so you never know I may actually have GD lol.

Cottles- Bless you being so anxious, I totally understand. Sometimes this LO feels too good to be true, and it too me well into 20 weeks to accept that the worst wasn't going to happen. I still worry about her on an almost daily basis even now lol. This child has been kick counted to within an inch of her life ;) I hope the nightmares stop soon, theyre awful. Ps, gorgeous bump!!

Squishy- GD sucks doesn't it. I wonder if they might start you on metaformin before insulin? I know that's how my clinic works, diet to insulin seems like a big step?! 

I've just woken up to a text from my Area Manager saying she never got a sick line from me for December . . . Not being funny but how then have I been off work for 4 weeks without a sick note or phoning in sick and it's only just being flagged?? Lol. Ugh. I clearly remember posting it to her . . . I'll have to get another be now which is stressing me the f*** out! Will the GP give me another one if I phone and explain the situation do you think?? I would pay for one for an easy bloody life. What a nightmare!


----------



## sethsmummy

cottleston what a gorgeous bump! Wish my bump was that good now! ooo almost being half way is brilliant hun! Kind of takes a weight off when you hit that mark too. 

squishy fingers crossed they sort you with something hun, will they do extra scans for you too to keep an eye on babies size? I love getting extra scans. 

Miwi :s thats stupid... if you didnt have a sick line in they would have contacted you after 3 days or less! not left it for a month. I think your area manager has lost your sick line and trying to cover her own back. The doctors should be able to give you another one if you explain the situation. What had you eaten before your higher readings? I'm sure if i had to self test all the time id be getting a few high readings with what i have been eating lately. The midwife yesterday told me not to obsess over how much weight i put on though :S kind of a bit backwards since everyone goes on at you about how you shouldnt put much weight on because your plus sized! 

xxx


----------



## Miwi

Isn't it stupid! I agree she's lost it. She can be quite sharp and if she really thought I hadn't sent it in and over a month had gone by she would have gone through me! But she's being very nice and very apologetic . . . Suspicious much? Lol. I'm just off the phone with the dr and they were FANTASTIC, honestly no questions asked I just explain and she was like yea we can do a duplicate, is that the one from Nov 29 for six weeks? Im so relieved. I'll send this one recorded delivery lol.

Well thh my eating has been a bit iffy this week. I'm just fed up about worrying it. Yesterday morning I got an 8 after eating a tortilla wrap thingy (felt awful and just couldn't be bothered) and the time before that I was about 9 (!) after eating soda bread though which I knew was a gamble. Today I'm 5.9 after one slice of toast with peanut butter . . . It's really strange! My OH doesn't understand it at all either. It's bizarre! Xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

i think anyone would get high readings after eating those hun. im sure mine would be 9+ after the crap i have been eating lol. iv literally sat with a bag of 5 choc chip cookies from tesco to myself! and ate them all in one go :blush: I could probably eat a scabby horse to tell the truth.. no matter what i eat im still hungry. Last night i had pasta with pork loin chopped up in it.. big plate full... then 3 hours later i had 2nds! 

Glad your docs were really good hun. Yeah if you send it recorded they cant say they didn't get it then! and very funny how she is being all nice with you lol if youd stayed off that long without a reason you'd probably be fired. 

I got a nice surprise this morning... hubby claims JSA at the moment (for those of you not in uk this is a benefit we get while he is looking for work), i logged into the bank this morning to see if a refund from amazon had cleared yet and there was money from the job centre in there. Turns out there is a national error on the system and its sent out a weeks payment by mistake to everyone who claims. So although it mucks me up a little as ill have to try figure out what to leave for bills etc.. it means i can go food shopping woohooo :D


----------



## Miwi

Oh that's great Seths! Gotta love system muck ups lol.
Yea you're right, I'd have been fired definately. She's probably not saying anything as even if she didn't recieve it she should have flagged it a lot sooner, so it makes her look crap. But I have a feeling she got it just fine, knows it but won't admit it. Shes lost it in a mound of paperwork most likely! Ah well, least it'll be sorted soon!
Aw I am so jealous, I'd love to eat loads of cookies like that, those ones are so nice too. Gotta love tesco fresh cookies. Nom Nom. I'll see what happens next week at the clinic when I have my scan, if she's grow loads or anything then I'll have to reasses my snacks etc (which are getting worse I feel) but its hard because I just can't eat . . . LO is right up in my ribs making me very short of breath and I'm stuffed after a sandwich. But then hungry two hours later again. So meals are non existent lol.

OHs mate and his new GF are coming to stay tonight. I've never met her and I just hope it's not going to be awkward! Lol. They want to get a take out so I'm getting soup from the Chinese . . . Not like I've room in there for a big take out anyway ;)


----------



## Squishy1982

Thanks Miwi, I had no idea there was another option other than insulin as thats all thats ever been mentioned to me so thanks for that.
I really don't understand the whole GD thing to be honest and was hoping to just ride it out like I did last time.
Someone mentioned to me that my fasting period may be too long but I can't shorten it as I can't eat too late because I will be sick and I am too ill of a morning to eat any earlier. The sickness is really messing me up

That is crap about your sick line but glad that they are doing you a duplicate, I always wondered how it worked if one was lost etc.


----------



## Squishy1982

Seths I have growth scans booked in anyway because of being high risk so get another at 28,32 and 36 weeks. At least i get to confirm she is a girl a few more times lol


----------



## Miwi

Squishy1982 said:


> Thanks Miwi, I had no idea there was another option other than insulin as thats all thats ever been mentioned to me so thanks for that.
> I really don't understand the whole GD thing to be honest and was hoping to just ride it out like I did last time.
> Someone mentioned to me that my fasting period may be too long but I can't shorten it as I can't eat too late because I will be sick and I am too ill of a morning to eat any earlier. The sickness is really messing me up
> 
> That is crap about your sick line but glad that they are doing you a duplicate, I always wondered how it worked if one was lost etc.

GD is the most confusing thing! There doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason behind high numbers. I just eat little and often now and hope for the best! Metaformin is definitely an option! I have some in my kitchen though I've not been told to start it yet. They would first start me on one table with meals and then move it up to two tablets with meals if needed, if i remeber rightly. It's worth asking about! Though I wonder if insulin may be needed to help with fasting numbers? Fasting numbers are very hard to control as I understand it. 

Do you ask about gender at your growth scans? I'm always too scared to incase they tut at me lol, though I'd love to have my '80% girl' double checked again!!


----------



## sethsmummy

squishy have you tried eating something like a digestive biscuit before or 2 before bed? That might help your fasting numbers as at least you have had something but its not a big meal. hehe its good being able to reconfirm isnt it.. at my 28 week one she got a clear shot of his bits so i was like "woooo deffo no mistaking that one" lol 

Miwi oooo its not nice having them in the ribs! Ethan keeps ramming his feet up into my ribs on the left hand side.. damn its painful. He doesnt move himself right up often though so i dont have the problem of not fitting meals yet.. bloody with i did have that problem to be honest lol. hmmm soup from the chinese sounds good. Wonder how big baby is going to be.. if you remember ask them for an estimated weight and ill do the same on the 17th at my scan and we can compare :D xx


----------



## Squishy1982

Miwi said:


> Squishy1982 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Miwi, I had no idea there was another option other than insulin as thats all thats ever been mentioned to me so thanks for that.
> I really don't understand the whole GD thing to be honest and was hoping to just ride it out like I did last time.
> Someone mentioned to me that my fasting period may be too long but I can't shorten it as I can't eat too late because I will be sick and I am too ill of a morning to eat any earlier. The sickness is really messing me up
> 
> That is crap about your sick line but glad that they are doing you a duplicate, I always wondered how it worked if one was lost etc.
> 
> GD is the most confusing thing! There doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason behind high numbers. I just eat little and often now and hope for the best! Metaformin is definitely an option! I have some in my kitchen though I've not been told to start it yet. They would first start me on one table with meals and then move it up to two tablets with meals if needed, if i remeber rightly. It's worth asking about! Though I wonder if insulin may be needed to help with fasting numbers? Fasting numbers are very hard to control as I understand it.
> 
> Do you ask about gender at your growth scans? I'm always too scared to incase they tut at me lol, though I'd love to have my '80% girl' double checked again!!Click to expand...

I have only just had my 20 week scan but the sonogropher told me to ask them to check at my next scan. She didn't give me a percentage, just said that from what she could see it was a girl (we could all see the 3 lines that the call the burger as clear as anything) but if we bought anything to keep the receipts. As far as I am concerned, if she couldn't see what she was looking for she wouldn't have said anything. 

I will ask about the metaformin, thanks


----------



## Squishy1982

sethsmummy said:


> squishy have you tried eating something like a digestive biscuit before or 2 before bed? That might help your fasting numbers as at least you have had something but its not a big meal. hehe its good being able to reconfirm isnt it.. at my 28 week one she got a clear shot of his bits so i was like "woooo deffo no mistaking that one" lol
> 
> Miwi oooo its not nice having them in the ribs! Ethan keeps ramming his feet up into my ribs on the left hand side.. damn its painful. He doesnt move himself right up often though so i dont have the problem of not fitting meals yet.. bloody with i did have that problem to be honest lol. hmmm soup from the chinese sounds good. Wonder how big baby is going to be.. if you remember ask them for an estimated weight and ill do the same on the 17th at my scan and we can compare :D xx

I have tried nibbling before bed but it just comes straight back up and I am ill all night then


----------



## Miwi

It's a deal seths! :) I am curious about how much she weighs. All I know is her measurements are spot on if not a couple of days behind. Remind me to ask on Thurs when I go! 
No you don't wish you had this problem lol, it's crap. I have constant heartburn (am single handedly supporting the gaviscon company) and I'm so short of breath. I have to try not to think about it or I kind of panic :-/ Being asthmatic I freak out when I get a bit wheezy. Not to mention my bump is suddenly very flabby at the bottom. Humph! Can't wait till she drops! I'm going to try anything soon!


----------



## Miwi

Squishy - We saw the three lines too. And at a scan before that at around 18 weeks the dr said it looked like a girl, so I've had two confirmations but none for a while! The lady that dif my 20 week scan was miserable at sin so it could have been a definate girl and i dont think she would have said. Good luck with getting your numbers sorted and finding out about the metaformin! Let me know how you get on :)


----------



## Squishy1982

Miwi said:


> Squishy - We saw the three lines too. And at a scan before that at around 18 weeks the dr said it looked like a girl, so I've had two confirmations but none for a while! The lady that dif my 20 week scan was miserable at sin so it could have been a definate girl and i dont think she would have said. Good luck with getting your numbers sorted and finding out about the metaformin! Let me know how you get on :)

Sounds like she is def a girl for you then. They can never say 100% as I would imagine that some sad act would sue them if they were wrong, they know what they are looking for though x


----------



## sethsmummy

aww squishy that sucks. :( 

miwi you can deffo ask them to double check gender for you :) they dont have to do it but most will as they have to measure the legs anyway. ooo i do wish for it haha .. i already have the constant hearburn/indegestion too :( But the downside for me is gaviscon doesn't work so i just have to suffer with it.. was almost in tears with it all the other night as it hurt so much but nothing was working to get rid of it. I get short of breathe too but i put that down to being unfit :haha: sorry about the asthma hun :( must make it so much harder to deal with when baby is taking up too much room. :o you had solid bump at the bottom.. i am jelous lol. I seem to carry high atm so i have a VERY flabby bottom bump lol xxxx


----------



## Miwi

Ah right I'm def going to ask them! I'd love a double check on her bits lol.
Oh Hun that sucks. I'm finding the liquid gaviscon works better than the chewy tablets but I've tablets to use up before I buy more! Have you tried bread and milk? I've also heard that apples are meant to be good as they have something in them that neutralises acid (which I know seems odd). Heartburn is awful. 
Well my bump wasn't solid solid lol, but I could at least make it look that way, now I just have a bump above my belly button and below that it's all empty space  Its highly attractive! Haha. I'll take a new bump pic today when I'm ready :) Gotta clean first before I shower etc! Xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

I didnt have much time to read last 2 pages but i just wanted to say. Stephsmumm i forgot to pack a blanket in my hospital bag to until last night i was like oh crap. lol i took a thin one so it fit in the bag and she wont be overly hot when i bring her out. ive left her home coming outfit in a bag inside the carseat for my mum to bring up. 

Lucky ryan's (FOB) should be driving us there when i go but im not sure who's car to come back in lol I would say my mums lol but who knows lol x

Gotta dash i have the dentist :( lol xx


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Hey ladies, I am horrible at keeping up but I hope everyone's holiday was nice. I am having a horrible issue staying hydrated to the point that my urine is dark and my mouth feels like Ive been in the desert for weeks. I am also exhausted! On another note though I was laying on my back the night before last and my belly button was poking out abit! Then I moved slightly to the side and saw a bulge so baby????


----------



## Squishy1982

USAF_WIFE said:


> Hey ladies, I am horrible at keeping up but I hope everyone's holiday was nice. I am having a horrible issue staying hydrated to the point that my urine is dark and my mouth feels like Ive been in the desert for weeks. I am also exhausted! On another note though I was laying on my back the night before last and my belly button was poking out abit! Then I moved slightly to the side and saw a bulge so baby????

is it sickness causing your dehydration? Has your doctor checked you urine to make sure you are okk?


----------



## USAF_WIFE

I have already told them and they did check my urine for an infection I was just dehydrated. I had an early sugar test as well and came back fine. I dunno I have not been taking it in well because I generally get sick or throw up to much water.. What the hell is that about? I try to sip slow so I don't get sick.


----------



## sethsmummy

miwi - iv tried the chewable tablets too.. but the feel of it in my mouth makes me sick. I'v tried milk, mints, rennies, gaviscon. not tried apples though.. i might give that a go next time i get a dose of it. Hehehe i am the same.. solid above the belly button but flobby below lol. I dont so much mind it.. beats the whole thing being flobly lol. 

Hey Cherry :D good to hear from you hun :) Lol i still have not packed yet :dohh: Think we are going to get a taxi home instead of relying on someone else. 

USAF - deffo baby!! :happydance: sorry to hear your so dehydrated... have you tried drinking the sports drinks with electrolytes in them... they might help a litttle. xx


----------



## Miwi

Here's my bump today. Shall we call it 32 weeks?
I can see how much Im growing when I look back at my pics. I actually love it haha. And to be honest, for the first time in my life I don't feel obese, I just feel pregnant if that makes any sense. Think it's cuz you can't tell what's fat and what's baby!! :happydance:

https://i1286.photobucket.com/albums/a602/miwi_spud/th_82912332b84048ef15fc1f3fb5c0899b_zpsec9a7b62.jpg


----------



## sethsmummy

Miwi said:


> Here's my bump today. Shall we call it 32 weeks?
> I can see how much Im growing when I look back at my pics. I actually love it haha. And to be honest, for the first time in my life I don't feel obese, I just feel pregnant if that makes any sense. Think it's cuz you can't tell what's fat and what's baby!! :happydance:
> 
> https://i1286.photobucket.com/albums/a602/miwi_spud/th_82912332b84048ef15fc1f3fb5c0899b_zpsec9a7b62.jpg

omg hun your bump is amazing! Looking at the pic you look completely solid,,, heck i wish mine looked like that xx


----------



## Miwi

Don't look too closely lol. But thank you :) I'm wearing a tight black vest top underneath my top though, kinda bumps me up a bit haha. Only cuz I have a skinny mini coming round tonight


----------



## sethsmummy

well it looks amazing hun. Mine hangs right down :( need some super duper good knickers to hold mine up to look like a solid bump :haha: xx


----------



## Miwi

Btw Seths the texture is awful, but the strawberry ones are a lot better, I actually think they're quite nice! Not as effective as the mint ones for some reason but they are easier to get down!

USAF - Aw Hun that sounds awful! Have you tried sipping dioralyte or pedialyte (sp) that you give to kids when they abe been ill? It at least will get some electrolytes into you and help you hydrate. Hugs xxx


----------



## Miwi

sethsmummy said:


> well it looks amazing hun. Mine hangs right down :( need some super duper good knickers to hold mine up to look like a solid bump :haha: xx

Just be glad you ain't seen me naked :haha: haha! I don't look pregnant then. Well, above belly button I do, but I'm sure not rounded! Xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

hahahaha miwi that made me giggle. I cant wait till im healed after Ethan so i can tackle my weight. Dont think ill be able to get rid of my wobbly bits but some good undies should hide it all well lol.
I'v tried the strawberry ones because i dont like the mint or aniseed ones but its still the same for me lol. 

question for you.. have you had any braxton hicks? When we went shopping today i was getting some seriously painful pains running through my side and some up across the top of my bump. I had to keep stopping and hunching over the trolley 

xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Sorry hun. ive not been on as much lol hoping to get back into the swing on being on here again. 

I get that to with the bump. I solid on top and flabby on the button :s. see if i can find a pik lol.

I post my 25th/26th week its super hard on top an really wobbly on the button :( can wait for it to go hard x
 



Attached Files:







25-26.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Miwi

sethsmummy said:


> hahahaha miwi that made me giggle. I cant wait till im healed after Ethan so i can tackle my weight. Dont think ill be able to get rid of my wobbly bits but some good undies should hide it all well lol.
> I'v tried the strawberry ones because i dont like the mint or aniseed ones but its still the same for me lol.
> 
> question for you.. have you had any braxton hicks? When we went shopping today i was getting some seriously painful pains running through my side and some up across the top of my bump. I had to keep stopping and hunching over the trolley
> 
> xx

Yea Hun I have. Though they don't make me hunch over, I would keep an eye on that tbh. But I think they're different for everyone! I get the random tightenings, but I also get period pains quite a lot which are meant to be a bad sign :wacko: The only thing that's ever made me hunch over are if she does a huge kick, or when I get the shooting pains I've been getting down there! Xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

hmm i will have to remember to mention it at the midwife next week. I'm fine as soon as i sit and relax but pushing the trolley round and then standing waiting 30 mins for a taxi home i was in constant pain. I was getting some looks going around doing my shopping when i was hunching over the trolley and trying to rub the pain away at the same time. If it keeps going though I'll ring the midwife before my appointment and see if i need to be checked out as i do remember my consultant asking whether i'v had any abdo pains so maybe its something i should be keeping a close eye on. 
I thought it was a bit weird for BH to be that painful. Ethan is quite happy now kicking and wiggling away so im not too worried.. no other symptoms of anything today apart from a damn sore hip which i think is a trapped nerve! Think i shall go test my urine and see what protein score i get :thumbup: xx


----------



## Buckley123

Id like to join too  Im overweight (BMI of 40) and im so nervous we wont be able to conceive because of my weight :-(


----------



## kraftykoala

I've been getting braxton hicks since 20 weeks, they are deffo worse when I've been overdoing it.


----------



## Miwi

That's good Seths that Ethan is a-ok and that it stops when you were resting. Sometimes midwives say silly things I think. When I phoned cuz u had a temp she was like, keep an eye on it but if your waters go you need to come straight to hospital. Erm, what? Lol. Why are my waters going to break :-/ I wouldn't worry unless you're in constant pain!

I am so fed up tonight, having people round so I need to be social but I feel so sick / heartburny all I want to do is put my jammies on and get into bed. Ah well, best go put some makeup on! Xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

Buckley123 said:


> Id like to join too  Im overweight (BMI of 40) and im so nervous we wont be able to conceive because of my weight :-(

:hi: hey hun :D My BMI was 44 when i got pregnant :D It took us a while but we got there. IT took me and dh 15 months to conceive this baby. How long have you been trying hun? 

Thanks Krafty... it had me really concerned as it was like nearly 2 hours of constant severe pains xx


----------



## kraftykoala

Put your feet up missus!


----------



## sethsmummy

wow they really said that! heck that would make me go from not worrying much to very worried! :( sucks when you have to be sociable but really dont want to be. How long are they visiting for? xx


----------



## sethsmummy

ok how sad am i... iv just noticed that the baby in my ticker... looks like seth did when he was tiny

https://i48.tinypic.com/o0a43q.jpg

lol


----------



## Miwi

That picture is so gorgeous!! 
Yea the MW said that lol. I was like, erm, ok . . . :/
Erm well they are staying for tonight. I know OHs mate ok, but his new GF is what's making me nervous, and no drink to get me chatting - believe it or not I can be quite shy! Lol. I need them all to drink and then I'll be ok just fading into the background! Hope they. Hurry up, they were meant to be here at half 7! Xxx


----------



## Buckley123

Thank you sethsmum, it really helps. I'm waiting to have my coil taken out at the minute, I have epilepsy too, so I've been referred back to a neurologist, hopefully with in two weeks we will be starting to TTC, I just want it to happen NOW!! And it probably won't :(


----------



## sethsmummy

Buckley the best thing to do is not to stress about it :thumbup: I did nothing but stress because it wasn't happening.. then the month we gave up and i actually stopped thinking about it.. it happened :D Plus your body may need time to get back to normal after having the coil or you might be lucky and get caught the very first month :D 
I hope your appointment with the neurologist goes well, will they have to adapt your medication once you become pregnant??

Thanks MIWI :D I tried to find one without the stitches on his head but his facial expression just wasn't the same :haha: Oh no, i don't think i could have someone stay in my home that i dont know. i'm the same hun.. when i don't know people i am quiet as a mouse. When i first met dh i only knew one person in the house so was very quiet until we were all legless lol. Then took dh home :blush: and he never left. Urgh also annoying when people run late :dohh: im a stickler for being on time with things.

I have just enjoyed a really nice hot bath with imperial leather bubbles. I think my pains were caused by a possible infection. MW asked me if i had handed in a sample to be sent away, told her consultant had sent one away at 28 weeks but iv heard nothing back. Iv just tested uring and iv got 2* protein, nitrite, leukocytes and a bit of blood and a little glucose in there too (that will be the M&Ms i ate not long ago). If it continues i will have to make a doctors appointment. 

I cant believe a midwife said that to you :dohh: talk about a quick way to make people worry lol. I really hope you have a good night hun and dh's friends gf is really nice :) xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Ohmydays this threads moved so fast today I can't keep up lol


----------



## Tami

Hi Ladies!

This seems like it could be the place to ask - where on earth did you get your maternity jeans? And if you're not wearing them, what ARE you wearing? I was in the process of losing weight before bean, and my current size 24 jeans/trousers feel like they're going to explode!
I've looked at ebay, bonprix, etc but I was really hoping there is some sort of cheap maternity clothes site out there I am missing! We're on a budget. :(


----------



## CottlestonPie

I got mine from asda and peacocks last time. The asda ones were/are quite roomy so they don't cut in like most others do. Although I must say I'm still farrrr more comfy in a long tunic top and leggings!


----------



## Bitsysarah

Simply be


----------



## kalyrra

Well... I didn't quite make it through this pregnancy with no issues. I tested positive for group b strep. :cry: I know with the antibiotics, the risk is low of passing it on, but still can't help a little bit of worry. 

Time is starting to drag...it's like the 2 week wait all over again! :haha:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Aw hun, at least they know so they can give you the antibiotics. :hugs:
Not long! Do you have everything ready?

Sorry ladies but I need a moan. About DH of course. 
We had a pretty active day today... Swimming was lovely but the fact that it eases SPD pain means I probably overdid it and felt it big time afterwards. So I warned DH that if toby woke in the night as he often does, DH will have to put him back to bed. 
Roll forward to 2:30am. Toby comes into our room. I tell him to go back to bed. I then tell DH that toby needs to go back to bed. This isn't a new thing, we have a rule that Toby isn't allowed to sleep in our bed unless he's unwell or it's past 4:30am. 
But DH can't be arsed and just lifts Toby into our bed. So now DH is asleep, and I'm waiting for Toby to fall into deep sleep (he's dreaming/twitching at the mo do easily woken)... When he's settled enough, muggins here is going to have to lift Toby and take him to his room. Bad for my hip, bad for my heartburn. Great for DHs sleep. 

A husband who doesn't do nights plus a two year old plus newborn twins is going to be great. :dohh:


----------



## kalyrra

Well, I think my waters went! It's 3a.m., and I woke up...moved, felt like I had a bit of discharge, so decided to go to the bathroom. As soon as I stood up, felt a teeny gush, and it was trickling down my leg as I went! 

No major contractions yet though, just took a shower, put a pad on. Lots of small leaking as I move. Will call L&D and they'll probably have me come in, then send me home until I hit full labor... Hubby is folding laundry and cleaning the bedroom :haha: nesting? Lol


----------



## kraftykoala

Tami said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> This seems like it could be the place to ask - where on earth did you get your maternity jeans? And if you're not wearing them, what ARE you wearing? I was in the process of losing weight before bean, and my current size 24 jeans/trousers feel like they're going to explode!
> I've looked at ebay, bonprix, etc but I was really hoping there is some sort of cheap maternity clothes site out there I am missing! We're on a budget. :(

It's so hard isn't it! I got some from Simply B but they weren't cheap and I don't like them really :( I'm currently in a pair of size 22 Next maternity jeans and although not really cheap were the best purchase I made. I was a 24 pre pregnancy and they fit really well and are sooooo comfy!


----------



## Miwi

Morning ladies :)

Kalyrra- woohoo! That's so exciting! I always think 37 weeks is the perfect time to go, it's full term without being too pregnant lol. Good luck!! Let us know how you're doing! 

Cottles- Poor you Hun, your DH is being far from supportive! What gives? I don't know how you're putting up with him honestly lol, if it was me id be going mental . . . Though I'm sure that wouldn't help!

Seths- How are you feeling today love? Hope you get those antibiotics if you need them! 

Buckley- Hi :) My BMI was 41 when I conceived. So it's definitely possible! We werent trying but hadn't been preventing for about a year . . . So I have no idea how long it really would have taken if we had actively tried! It'll happen for you :) Good Luck!!

Last night was okay, though I didn't make it to bed till about half 11 and with OH snoring and tossing and turning all night I feel like I've had about 2 mins sleep. I'm so tired!!
I have a question - Is it possible for me to effect LOs patterns of movement / sleep by a change in my routine? For example, when I was sick and laid in bed for the best part of two days she moved a lot less and at different times. Then as I was up so much later last night she was moving a lot later on in the evening than normal, but this morning I've not felt much since getting out of bed . . . Ugh!! I'm so paranoid about movement. Is it possible for me to effect it?? Xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

oh my gosh Kalyrra!! Take your bags.. you wont be coming back home hun. You need to have the antibiotics straight away and then you will get them every 4 hours until baby arrives. So excited for you :happydance: Well that is unless your like me... my forewaters went but hindones were intact and my levels built back up so i was sent home. but that was at 36 weeks so they may just keep you going as its safter where strep b is concerned. Also please dont worry too much! I had strep B with Seth, as long as you get the anti biotics your good :D hahaha sounds like dh is doing your nesting! i wish mine would do mine :haha: ooooo wishing you so much good luck hun :hugs:


Hey TAMI - My pants are from evans. not in maternity ones yet as these ones have always been too big for me so im just growing into them as i go lol. 

Cottleston- id have shook dh awake and made him take him! How rude! He is going to have to get used to pulling his weight through the night sooner or later as you cant manage twins and Toby by yourself!!! :growlmad: feeling very mad for you atm. silly dh. 


MIWI - dont worry hun, it is possible. Ethan does the same thing.. iv not felt him move yet this morning but i only got up at half 10 (to the sound of dh telling seth hes a clever boy for doing his first poop in the potty!! :D ) 
I'm also real paranoid about movements i hate when he doesnt move. 
Also may be since you didn't get a good sleep hun. I had a rubbish sleep too... down the street was having a house party till 8am! and we could hear the music clear as day... then DH woke me 3 times in his sleep ... shaking me telling me i was "going the wrong way" :shrug: bloody weird man. Iv no pains yet this morning :happydance: but iv not done anything yet. Need to tidy up now though as my sister has just said she is coming which means i need to run round getting all seths toys together out of the living room and shutting them away in his bedroom otherwise his cousins will fight over them and break them. 
If you get real worried about her movements try lying on your left side for 2 hours (thats the recommended time), drink ice cold water, eat something cold, something chocolatey or try putting something ice cold on your tummy. If you still get nothing then give the midwife a ring and they may ask you to go in and get checked out hun x


----------



## kalyrra

Well, I've been admitted! 4 cm dilated, definitely ruptured waters. Come to find out, the doc looked at my test wrong or something, so I'm not GBS positive!


----------



## Cherrybump

kalyrra- Ooooh go you. congrats on the water breaking hun. Your little one will be here soon.

About the maternity Jeans. I bought a pair from New look they were on sale and my size but they fall down to much so i never wear them. I currently living in leggins. And for work im wearing Black yoga pants lol not meant to be i cant fit into anything else.xx


----------



## Miwi

Thanks Seths, I feel a lot better now that I know it's not just me!! I have felt her move since posting last so I'm pretty sure all is ok. :) Glad you've had no pains!! Maybe yesterday was just an off day? Or Ethan was laying funny!

I just got a text from my SIL saying she's flights booked to come home on march 7th to meet LO. It's exciting now it feels so close and real lol. I've decided that I'm really not great at being pregnant, or else I'm just a wimp. Most days I'm either exhausted, breathless, feeling sick or having bad back / hip pain lol. I really don't think I'm cut out for this! Fed up today xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

Kalyrra gz hun I hope everything goes quick and smooth for you! 

Just a quick one from me just now. I might be heading into the hospital soon, I'v not felt Ethan move all day and have tried all the tricks in the book to get him to move :cry: feeling very scared right now to be honest. Waiting for hospital to call me back to say if the midwife is coming out here or if i have to go in. FX my little man is ok. Im really scared after those pains i had yesterday!


----------



## Miwi

sethsmummy said:


> Kalyrra gz hun I hope everything goes quick and smooth for you!
> 
> Just a quick one from me just now. I might be heading into the hospital soon, I'v not felt Ethan move all day and have tried all the tricks in the book to get him to move :cry: feeling very scared right now to be honest. Waiting for hospital to call me back to say if the midwife is coming out here or if i have to go in. FX my little man is ok. Im really scared after those pains i had yesterday!

Aw seths, I'll be thinking of you! I'm sure he is fine and he's just moved into a funny position so you can't feel him, he's maybe kicking your back! I hope everything is ok. Please let us know when you can :hugs:


----------



## Cherrybump

Oh god. fingers crossed little man is ok hun. keep us posted :(. xxxx


----------



## sethsmummy

Hey ladies, that's me just home. Ethan is fine :D His heart trace was good, ranging from 120 to 180 he was showing as being so active.. but the whole time i only felt 2 of the movements he made even though we could hear him moving around. Turns out my placenta is at the front.. but not in the way.. so that could be why im not feeling him today. So relieved!


----------



## Miwi

sethsmummy said:


> Hey ladies, that's me just home. Ethan is fine :D His heart trace was good, ranging from 120 to 180 he was showing as being so active.. but the whole time i only felt 2 of the movements he made even though we could hear him moving around. Turns out my placenta is at the front.. but not in the way.. so that could be why im not feeling him today. So relieved!

Omg Hun I'm so so relieved for you! I've been obsessively waiting on your update lol. They really like to keep us on our toes don't they!! :hugs:


----------



## sethsmummy

Miwi said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, that's me just home. Ethan is fine :D His heart trace was good, ranging from 120 to 180 he was showing as being so active.. but the whole time i only felt 2 of the movements he made even though we could hear him moving around. Turns out my placenta is at the front.. but not in the way.. so that could be why im not feeling him today. So relieved!
> 
> Omg Hun I'm so so relieved for you! I've been obsessively waiting on your update lol. They really like to keep us on our toes don't they!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you hun :hugs: I have never been so scared in my life to be honest. The worst thoughts were that john wouldnt be there if anything needed to happen.. and if baby was born it would be transfered around 90 miles away! Such a sigh of relief after 5 minutes on the trace :) Kept loosing him though the little bugger lol. Sure do like to keep us on our toes.. i just hope this isnt the start of him constantly being a pain in the butt xx


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Awws Seths! :hugs: I am glad baby is ok! My placenta is in front which makes the heartbeart a pain in the butt to find and why I got to find out gender! PS. was like that with my first and she IS my problem child :haha:. I have my scan the 28th of this month to make sure baby girl is ok in there and growing right I think the poor thing is going to be nameless for ever though. Hubby and I do not like the same names at all and the only ones we are OK with atm are Dahlia and Fallon. :dohh:


----------



## sethsmummy

oooo wow Fallon is lovely! And thanks hun, I didn't even know my placenta was at the front.. they didn't tell me!Now i know though not to panic too fast if i can't feel anything for a little while and also explains why my midwifes have had problems getting the heart beat! 

My first was the same.. constantly having reduced fetal movements from 20 something weeks but i always felt at least 1 or 2 movements but id litteraly felt nothing at all, all day. xx


----------



## sethsmummy

Hoping Kalyrra is doing ok! Can't wait for an update when i get up tomorrow morning. I am now heading to bed ladies.. its been a loooong day. Lots of love to you all <3 :hugs:


----------



## MustBeMummy

Haven't been on here for ages. Just a q


----------



## CottlestonPie

Seths I'm soooo glad everything is ok! It bugs me that they don't automatically mention where the placenta is because it can cause worry like you e had today. When I was told it was twins at the 12 week scan I had to ask all the questions myself. Identical or fraternal? One placenta or two? Were the placentas at the front or the back, etc? If I hadn't asked, I'd have been sent home to decipher the report on my own. (Did that with Tobys scan reports and ended up freaking myself out because I misunderstood it.)

Kalyrra.... Eeeeek, exciting times! Good luck hun! Let us know how you're getting on if/when you get the chance x


----------



## sethsmummy

Thanks cottleston! I cant believe they didnt tell you all that. My scans were the only "good" thing with seth.. the sonographers were really good and explained everything to us. At my 28 week scan all she said was "looks like the placenta is nice and out the way" so either she didnt notice its position or just couldnt be bothered mentioning it! 

going to go watch a film in bed with dh now and a bar of galaxy chocolate that i really shouldnt be eating but i am going to anyway! xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

MustBeMummy said:


> Haven't been on here for ages. Just a q

hey hun! hope your doing ok. hope i can help with your question if you manage to post it x


----------



## Jellycat

Seth - So pleased everything was OK. I know my placenta is at th front this time and worry I will struggle to feel baby move as I didn't have as many movemtsents a most people last time either.

Kaylara - Exciting hope to hear good news from you in the morning

Cottlestonpie - :hugs: men are flaming idiots you just cant interfere with their sleep - my dh is the same however during the week he drives 160 miles a day so im conscious that he does get enough rest for the mornings drive.

AFM my cankles seem to be improving with drinking more and raised feet in bed at night so hopefully that will continue.

Mizzi - Fantastic bump mine too just wobbles at the bottom so great yours looks fairly firm


----------



## sethsmummy

thanks jellycat I have felt movement fine up till today. he started moving round at 10pm! Its not 10 to 2 in the morning and im back out of bed! Dropped off at 12:30 but woke up around 1am and have been tossing and turning since i just cant get comfy and dont feel too great. 
Glad to hear your ankles are looking a bit better hun! xx


----------



## Jellycat

Wonder whats causing you to feel unsettled hope you manage to get some sleep soon :hugs: Im shattered so off to bed now as havent been to sleep yet.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Hope you get some rest soon seths!
Jelly, glad to hear you've sorted your ankles out for now. Mine aren't getting worse at the mo so I'm quite pleased!

I could do easily post a DH rant again today. One of those weeks I think! Made worse by the fact that he's going back to work in the office on Monday. Neither of us want it to happen as we're used to him working from home as he has been for the past 10-12 weeks. I think we're a bit disappointed and taking it out on each other. Oops.


----------



## sethsmummy

night night hun. hope you have a good sleep xxx


----------



## kalyrra

Hey ladies! 

Well, Landon Michael was born at 10:47 a.m, weighing 6 lbs 5 oz and 18 inches long! After a couple hrs here, I hadn't gotten past 4 cm dilated, so they started me on pitocin. I was only on it for a bit, and dilated to 9.5 quickly. They said I was in active labor about 4 hrs or so, very fast for a first birth. I had him out in 4 or 5 good pushes...had to give me an episiotomy as I went so fast that I wasn't stretching enough, and I have a 2nd degree tear they also stitched up. But he's a blonde, blue eyed cutie! 

I'll post a pic soon!


----------



## Bitsysarah

kalyrra said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Well, Landon Michael was born at 10:47 a.m, weighing 6 lbs 5 oz and 18 inches long! After a couple hrs here, I hadn't gotten past 4 cm dilated, so they started me on pitocin. I was only on it for a bit, and dilated to 9.5 quickly. They said I was in active labor about 4 hrs or so, very fast for a first birth. I had him out in 4 or 5 good pushes...had to give me an episiotomy as I went so fast that I wasn't stretching enough, and I have a 2nd degree tear they also stitched up. But he's a blonde, blue eyed cutie!
> 
> I'll post a pic soon!

Congratulations! I can't wait to see a pic :)


----------



## sethsmummy

kalyrra said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Well, Landon Michael was born at 10:47 a.m, weighing 6 lbs 5 oz and 18 inches long! After a couple hrs here, I hadn't gotten past 4 cm dilated, so they started me on pitocin. I was only on it for a bit, and dilated to 9.5 quickly. They said I was in active labor about 4 hrs or so, very fast for a first birth. I had him out in 4 or 5 good pushes...had to give me an episiotomy as I went so fast that I wasn't stretching enough, and I have a 2nd degree tear they also stitched up. But he's a blonde, blue eyed cutie!
> 
> I'll post a pic soon!

Oh my gosh hun CONGRATULATIONS :happydance::happydance: What a good weight for being almost 3 weeks early :D I can't wait to see a picture of him. You did so well.. what an amazing first birth! :hugs:


----------



## Squishy1982

Buckley123 said:


> Id like to join too  Im overweight (BMI of 40) and im so nervous we wont be able to conceive because of my weight :-(

My BMI is well over 40 and I have got pregnant first month of trying both times xxx


----------



## Squishy1982

sethsmummy said:


> Miwi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, that's me just home. Ethan is fine :D His heart trace was good, ranging from 120 to 180 he was showing as being so active.. but the whole time i only felt 2 of the movements he made even though we could hear him moving around. Turns out my placenta is at the front.. but not in the way.. so that could be why im not feeling him today. So relieved!
> 
> Omg Hun I'm so so relieved for you! I've been obsessively waiting on your update lol. They really like to keep us on our toes don't they!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you hun :hugs: I have never been so scared in my life to be honest. The worst thoughts were that john wouldnt be there if anything needed to happen.. and if baby was born it would be transfered around 90 miles away! Such a sigh of relief after 5 minutes on the trace :) Kept loosing him though the little bugger lol. Sure do like to keep us on our toes.. i just hope this isnt the start of him constantly being a pain in the butt xxClick to expand...

Thank god all is ok Seths xx


----------



## Squishy1982

kalyrra said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Well, Landon Michael was born at 10:47 a.m, weighing 6 lbs 5 oz and 18 inches long! After a couple hrs here, I hadn't gotten past 4 cm dilated, so they started me on pitocin. I was only on it for a bit, and dilated to 9.5 quickly. They said I was in active labor about 4 hrs or so, very fast for a first birth. I had him out in 4 or 5 good pushes...had to give me an episiotomy as I went so fast that I wasn't stretching enough, and I have a 2nd degree tear they also stitched up. But he's a blonde, blue eyed cutie!
> 
> I'll post a pic soon!

Congratulations!!!


----------



## CottlestonPie

CONGRATULATIONS KALYRRA! What a lovely quick L&D... So happy for you! x


----------



## sethsmummy

Thanks Squishy. So how are we all today??

Im shattered. DH was taking up waaayyy too much bed last night and wouldnt budge over as his butt was "on the edge" even after me saying just because your bits on the edge dont mean your legs and top half are you pain in the butt. I was literally half on, half off the mattress. i got up at half 1... then went back to bed at 3am and he still wouldnt budge. Thankfully Seth slept till 9am but i feel like iv had no sleep at all. 

On a plus side though as soon as he got up i took his nappy off him and he went straight to the potty to do a pee :happydance: hopefully we have another accident free day today.. then try him again with underwear on tomorrow, and hope against hope he is ready on tuesday for nursery! Be his first time outside without a nappy on. I just hope the nursery keep on top of him asking if he needs to go otherwise he will have lots of accidents. Going to have to pack at least 2 changes of clothes in his bag! And a nappy just incase he has loads of accidents. xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Aw yay, well done Seth!!

I'm feeling a bit sorry for myself today because tomorrow I go back to being being alone, just me and Toby for 12 hours of the day. With my pregnancy tiredness and SPD and stuff, it's going to be hard I think. I'm going to spend today making an emergency box of not-too-messy quiet toys and bits that Toby can amuse himself with in case I need to lie down. 
On the plus side.... 18 weeks today! If this was halfway and the boys came at 36 weeks, I'd be ok with that!


----------



## Sparklegirl

kalyrra said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Well, Landon Michael was born at 10:47 a.m, weighing 6 lbs 5 oz and 18 inches long! After a couple hrs here, I hadn't gotten past 4 cm dilated, so they started me on pitocin. I was only on it for a bit, and dilated to 9.5 quickly. They said I was in active labor about 4 hrs or so, very fast for a first birth. I had him out in 4 or 5 good pushes...had to give me an episiotomy as I went so fast that I wasn't stretching enough, and I have a 2nd degree tear they also stitched up. But he's a blonde, blue eyed cutie!
> 
> I'll post a pic soon!

Congrats hun cant wait to see pics of ur lil man :happydance: Happy Birthday Landon, we have the same birthday :happydance::happydance:

really have to catch up on this thread soon.. hi everybody how u all doing :flower:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Aww happy birthday sparkle hun! x


----------



## kraftykoala

kalyrra said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Well, Landon Michael was born at 10:47 a.m, weighing 6 lbs 5 oz and 18 inches long! After a couple hrs here, I hadn't gotten past 4 cm dilated, so they started me on pitocin. I was only on it for a bit, and dilated to 9.5 quickly. They said I was in active labor about 4 hrs or so, very fast for a first birth. I had him out in 4 or 5 good pushes...had to give me an episiotomy as I went so fast that I wasn't stretching enough, and I have a 2nd degree tear they also stitched up. But he's a blonde, blue eyed cutie!
> 
> I'll post a pic soon!

Awwwwww congratulations!!! :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## Squishy1982

I am rough today, have thrown up 4 times already! I can't even keep fluids down this morning. I am getting enough sleep but still feel exhausted! 
DH didn't come to bed until 3am, his new lego wii game appears to be more important than sleep at the mo. he woke me up when he came to bed and DS woke crying after a bad dream at half 1. I don't cope well with broken sleep when feeling so ill.

DH has just gone to the tip and then he is going food shopping so i can sit on my arse all day lol

god, all I do lately is moan lol


----------



## sethsmummy

:hi: hey sparkle hun!! happy birthday!!

aww no cottleston, what does dh work as? the box sounds like a good idea hun then you know he has things to keep him occupied when you just need to chill for a while. 

damn squishy i feel sorry for you being sick so much. did your dh go settle ds when he woke since he was already awake? thats the rule in this household. :o your dh can do food shopping :o my dh would come out with nothing but crap :haha: he has NEVER done food shopping by himself. 

xxx


----------



## kraftykoala

Happy birthday Sparkle!!

Oh I am so hormonal today, all I want to do is weep!


----------



## Squishy1982

sethsmummy said:


> :hi: hey sparkle hun!! happy birthday!!
> 
> aww no cottleston, what does dh work as? the box sounds like a good idea hun then you know he has things to keep him occupied when you just need to chill for a while.
> 
> damn squishy i feel sorry for you being sick so much. did your dh go settle ds when he woke since he was already awake? thats the rule in this household. :o your dh can do food shopping :o my dh would come out with nothing but crap :haha: he has NEVER done food shopping by himself.
> 
> xxx

He did come upstairs but by then I had already ran through to him.
My DH is better at shopping than me although he does take forever. We meal plan though so he goes with a strict list and we rarely buy anything that isn't on the list.

The sickness is worth it as long a my little lady is ok, it is vile though. Back at docs on Tuesday so will probably be given a 4th lot of anti sickness tablets to try, more urine tests etc x


----------



## AnimeChic

Hi ladies can I join? I'm plus size and pregnant first time, really worried about my midwife appointment and being over weight. Will it cause me problems?


----------



## Squishy1982

AnimeChic said:


> Hi ladies can I join? I'm plus size and pregnant first time, really worried about my midwife appointment and being over weight. Will it cause me problems?

Hiya!

You will be classed as high risk if your bmi is high which means you will be under consultant care rather than just midwife led. 
I have to have extra scans to check the babies growth etc. x


----------



## sethsmummy

AnimeChic said:


> Hi ladies can I join? I'm plus size and pregnant first time, really worried about my midwife appointment and being over weight. Will it cause me problems?

:hi: hey hun congratulations on your BFP :happydance:

Dont worry too much about your midwife.. hopefully you get a really nice one like most of us ladies have had :D 

Being bigger can cause some problems but i believe we are at no more risk than anybody else hun. There are plenty of big women out there who have a problem free pregnancy. I think if your going to have problems its going to happen regardless of your size :) xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Welcome Anime! Don't worry too much about your weight. If you have a midwife who makes a big deal out of it, just switch. It's something I wish I'd done last time. Apart from 1 consultant appointment, glucose test and 1 extra growth scan at 36 weeks, I didn't get anything that "normal" sized people didn't. 

DH works as a er.... Applications something specialist thingy.... Um. He works on computers in an office in London. :haha: his boss is awesome and has told him that if I need bed rest (or just having a super rough day) he can work from home. He's also working from home on the days I have appointments and scans which is nice. But as he's been out of the office for so long he does t want to take the pish so we're going to try and make it to 28th jan (21w scan) without him needing a day at home. 

On the shopping front, I'm SO LUCKY. DH loves taking Toby food shopping. If I go we end up arguing in asda about what to buy lol so I stay home and catch up on housework while he shops! He's actually just left to do it now... I've got the tumble dryer on, bedding in the machine... The rest can wait though... I'm getting a bit faint and things look blurry so I think I'll just make the bed, have a drink and a lie down. Maybe think about names for a bit!


----------



## sethsmummy

Squishy1982 said:


> AnimeChic said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies can I join? I'm plus size and pregnant first time, really worried about my midwife appointment and being over weight. Will it cause me problems?
> 
> Hiya!
> 
> You will be classed as high risk if your bmi is high which means you will be under consultant care rather than just midwife led.
> I have to have extra scans to check the babies growth etc. xClick to expand...

Depends on your hospitals guidlines. my bmi was 44 and i was not going to see a consultant. I only started seeing one through choice, i actually asked to see them and my midwife does most of my appointments. xx

oh my gosh i want one of these miracle men that can do shopping. :haha:
cottleston have you had enough to eat/drink this morning hun?? sounds like you need to sit and relax hun.. oo and gz on being halfway :happydance:

sounds like a reaaly good job and a damn good boss too!

xxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

I think my bmi was 36 when i was preggy with toby and i had one consultant appointment. They took my blood pressure, told me it was pointless coming back and was midwife led from that point on. This time, I have to be consultant led but I actually like it. I always felt a bit rushed with my midwife (and I didn't like her). So it's not a bad thing!

Seths, I have eaten and drank plenty. Slept well too. I'm putting it down to stressing out too much today. I think after lunch I'll treat myself to a nice long bath... That should sort it!

I will call my man a miracle shopper if he returns with Ben & Jerrys haha!


----------



## sethsmummy

sounds like a good plan hun :) mmm ben and jerrys i love that stuff but its too expensive for me :( xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Congrats on giving birth hun :).

I read all those posts and now im at the end i forgot what to type :( useless i am lol. 

Happy birthday sparkle. x

I wish i had a man to take care of me lol ryan sleeps on the couch and his sleep pattern is all over the place right now he cant get himself to fall asleep at a normal time so he's up until last 5,6 in the morning and i get up about 9 so i cant sit on the couch because he's hogging it lol so im going to try and save some cash and get a one seat thing from Agros that about 100 pound i will need a seat for when the baby is here for me to sit comfy to and breast feed. 

But like you say cant argue with them and there sleep. told him he could always just jump into them bed i dont mind as i get him not long after he's out lol and this baby is going be be crying through the night wanted fed and stuff so im most likely going to be in the living when she does wake up and such. 

Best bit that im now loving about being pregnant is when im lying flat on my back (like last night) she must have been stretching out as i could feel her pushing my belly out this whole section went hard. i think it was her feet as i was trying to make it out lol but i thought it was so kool but weird lol. xxx


----------



## Squishy1982

sethsmummy said:


> Squishy1982 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnimeChic said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies can I join? I'm plus size and pregnant first time, really worried about my midwife appointment and being over weight. Will it cause me problems?
> 
> Hiya!
> 
> You will be classed as high risk if your bmi is high which means you will be under consultant care rather than just midwife led.
> I have to have extra scans to check the babies growth etc. xClick to expand...
> 
> Depends on your hospitals guidlines. my bmi was 44 and i was not going to see a consultant. I only started seeing one through choice, i actually asked to see them and my midwife does most of my appointments. xx
> 
> oh my gosh i want one of these miracle men that can do shopping. :haha:
> cottleston have you had enough to eat/drink this morning hun?? sounds like you need to sit and relax hun.. oo and gz on being halfway :happydance:
> 
> sounds like a reaaly good job and a damn good boss too!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Its mad how the trusts vary, my friend who lives in peterborough was classed as high bmi and she was only 1 over. she had to fight to not be consultant led


----------



## sethsmummy

my god squishy thats bad! with seth by bmi was 35 and i was midwife led till later on in the pregnancy when i started having complications. This time if i hadnt asked to see the consultant i would be midwife led. now im shared care, see consultant at 16, 18, 28, 32 and 36 weeks the last 3 is growth scans and booking my section. no idea if i will see him after that or just the midwife.. i think it depends how my BP and bloods go as i get further on.

hey Cherry hun :) ooo that would annoy me lol. I like to able to sit on the sofa when i get up in the morning. my friend stayed over one night and i got so wound up that she didnt move when seth and i got up in the morning lol. You will deffo need a comfy seat to sit on when baby arrives hun. I think hes going to have to sort his body clock out before baby comes. Does he work through the night and thats why he sleeps in the day?? or is his clock just out of whack. 

awww :D not long before you will know what bit is what when baby moves :) 

xxx


----------



## MeMeBrown

Sorry haven't been on to update but we are team PINK :D


----------



## kraftykoala

I've got a tub of ben and jerrys in the freezer I can't eat :( I might also start hoarding creme eggs ready for March ;)


----------



## sethsmummy

MeMeBrown said:


> Sorry haven't been on to update but we are team PINK :D

congratulations hun! 

krafty co-op has creme eggs on offer! My sister got a pack of 6 yesterday for £1.50. Seth keeps eyeing them up but theres no way im letting him loose with one.. haha done that once before and im not in a rush to repeat the experience :haha: mess was not even the right word to describe what i had to clean up lol x


----------



## realbeauty86

Hey ladies!!! I haven't wrote but I've been keeping up

Kal: congratulations on the birth of the LO :hugs2: ... I kept getting on to check for updates lol.

Sparkle: HAPPY BIRTHDAY LADY!!! hope u enjoy it... mine is Wednesday. I love us Capricorns lol... 

Meme: Congrats on team :pink: it seems like most of us women are having :blue: so it's nice to see some girlies :)

I hope everyone is doing swell. I wonder who's next in line to deliver!!! So exciting!

Oh and im quite happy today because its VDAY for me :wohoo: ... finally lol :dance:


----------



## Cherrybump

He works one night a week in a night club but he was working new years eve. (9.30 until 5am) the doors closed to public but there were all kept in to carry on drinking lol pretty much free drink and he found 48 pound threw out the night lol just people dropping there money so he manage to get breakie that morning lol ever since then his sleep pattern has been off. 

Im the same i like to get up make breakie and sit on the couch and if im going anywhere i get myself ready after i woke up more xxx

Ps i just relized there is another page after i start typing lol x


----------



## Cherrybump

Happy vday :) im off to third trimester today :). cant believe im 27 weeks now just doent seem quite right lol gone so fast i still remember taking my tests lol x


----------



## CottlestonPie

Congrats on 3rd tri! I sooo can't wait to get to that point. V-day even seems so far away at the moment but I'm sure it'll fly by. 

Ok so my hubby IS a miracle shopper! Ben and Js wasn't on offer so he got the Asda version AND a massive bag of mini eggs!! (Although I think it was partly to butter me up before asking if he could go to a stag weekend in somewhere like Brighton lol)


----------



## sethsmummy

hey realbeauty congratulations on V day hun :D :happydance:

cherry - aaaa hopefully his body will be back in sync by the time baby comes. wow thats a damn good tip lol. then again im surprised he didnt find more the amount of ppl who would have dropped change while paying for beer etc. 
I'm not always one for breakfast but still just like to flop onto sofa for 10 mins to wake up properly and seth sits on the sofa when he eats.. so when someone wont budge their ass i get irritated lol hense why shes not allowed to stay over again lol. 

I am going to see whether i can get some motivation after eating. need to get the wardrobes sorted out and find a place for all these nappies i bought yesterday lol pampers are on offer to got 4* size 1 and 4* size 2. so all i need to get now is some more micro nappies and im all done on that front. So all thats left now is to pay off the change table by mid Feb and get milk (i get milk vouchers with dh not working so will be using those to stock up) and then sort my hospital bag out but my sister has ordered me some knickers and tops and is hunting out some of her old pjs and trousers for me that dont fit her anymore (she is a bigger size than i am). She also bought batteries for my scales yesterday but im scared to stand on them lol. Gz on hitting third tri cherry! :D xxxxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Oh dear I got on the scales this morning. Post Christmas/new year weigh-in has not been good!
I weighted 15st10 at the start... Or so I thought. Midwife ar my booking in appointment weighed me in kg and when she converted it, it came out 16st2?! But anyway, I'm now 16st4 apparently which means I've either put on 8lb or 2lb depending on if you go by my scales or my medical notes! Once the ice cream and mini eggs are gone I'm starting to be better with food I think. Should be easier with DH back at work because he's forever getting us pizza for lunch or Chinese take out for dinner just because he's home. So fingers crossed I can get a bit more control as of this week.


----------



## sethsmummy

hahaha what did you say to him hun? My dh asked about going away for the weekend at the end of the month.. i had two words for him :winkwink: and they were not the ones he was looking for.

heck either way thats not a bad weight gain hun with twins! I think so far at 29 weeks i had gained 13lb in total :dohh: I'll have to remember to weigh myself in the morning. My starting weight was 18stone 7lbs done on my home scales. so fingers crossed iv not hit the 20stone mark! Id be devastated if i do! WOOT go dh though for getting ice cream and mini eggs.. even if it was to butter you up.. haha either way no matter what you say you get the goodies :haha: xx


----------



## kraftykoala

I've lost another 3lbs since the diabetes was diagnosed, total lost now 26lbs on pre preg weight. Be interesting to see how much I weigh after tallulah (nickname) arrives!


----------



## sethsmummy

omg krafty i am so jelous! I could do with loosing that much lol. Although i am pleased iv not gained as much as with seth. With him i had gained around 2 and a half stone by this point!


----------



## Cherrybump

Thanks hun.

Ive gain alot compared to you guys :(. Must be the bay/junk food lol. I was 13stone pre pregnancy i had lost 2 stone before falling pregnant and i think il like 4lbs off from putting it back on :| my midwife as weighed me since the first app but i tried to do it myself and was shocked i gain so much. After this baby is here im going to get my self back on this straight and narrow. I dont wanna be any bigger than 14stone but i know the time i get to march ill be over that lol. This will be the highest ive ever been.

Good news is Ryan is now up. He said to me why didnt i just wake him up so i could have couch i said cause its means please your not even sleeping right lol. Told him i was buying a single seat more than once now haha but tomorrow i think ill just wake him up and say go into the bedroom. :) xx


----------



## kraftykoala

I think I just eat better while I'm preggers, it's a mystery to me. I more than make up for it after! Determined to breastfeed this time to help continue the weightloss (and for the baby obviously ;) )


----------



## sethsmummy

my gosh i feel like such a fatty compared to you guys lol. My goal weight for once i have had baby is 14 stone.. so ill need to loose at least 6 stone probably. :( I know i can do it as iv done it before but iv never been this big before so know its going to be more of a struggle. 

aww bless him.. at least you know now he wouldnt mind you waking him up hun :thumbup: xx


----------



## Cherrybump

yup :)..

So after birth we'll all be on the weight loss program lol. i wanna try and get myself back to 12stone if i can manage that then ill try for another 2 stone see if i can get myself to 10stone. would love to be a size 12. Like having curves but i dont wanna be super skinny either lol


----------



## Jellycat

Kaylarra - what a fantastic labour congratulations, stitches from my episomotomy felt better once id moved to thinner pads in a couple of days like always night towles.

My bmi was 37 with JJ and had no mention of seeing a consultant also had to ask for a GTT. This time my bmi is 38 and ive been put under consultant care but apparently my midwife still wants to see me ? My appointment is at the end of this month when im 20 weeks then seeing my midwife in the afternoon.

I was 6lb less than pre preg in November but weighed myself this morning and im now 3lbs above pre preg weight :cry: last time I wouldnt of been bothered but they have asked me to maintain my weight thoughout pregnancy this time so ive bought lots of salad and beg to snack on this week and hopefully I can lose the 3 lb gain by the time I see the consultant in 3 weeks.


----------



## kraftykoala

Jellycat - I was consultant led but still seeing my midwife until I got the diabetes, now im under a diabetes consultant every fortnight


----------



## Jellycat

How are you levels the past couple of days Koala have they stabilised any?


----------



## kraftykoala

They've been really good today, practically normal, not sure what I've done differently!


----------



## Squishy1982

Morning ladies, feel free to ignore me this morning as I am just going to moan! 
I have had enough of feeling like crap and have no idea how I am going to get through the next 18 weeks if things don't improve :( 

I am still suffering with severe sickness and am now down about 2 stone and out of 17 fasting readings for my blood only 5 have been on target or below so dreading my appt on thursday!

I feel like I haven't slept for a week, can barely keep my eyes open during the day but last night when I went to bed I couldn't get to sleep GRRRR!!

Sorry for all the moaning but I feel so rubbish! x


----------



## Miwi

Morning ladies!

This thread moves so darn fast! Lol. I have read everything . . . But now I've forgotten what my replies were going to be. Must be baby brain!

I spent yesterday at the inlaws, ended up eating loads of rubbish (well, felt like it to me, though OH swears it's not as bad as I think) so need to get back on track with eating healthily. I didn't have any high readings though which is a plus, but considering I don't test after snacks I'm not sure that says much! 

I can't believe I'm 32 weeks :) 8 weeks to go . . . Or a lil bit less if I have my way!! 

Squishy- I'm sorry you're really so bad Hun :( Have you spoken to anyone about the sickness? Wish I had some tips and tricks to help you!!


----------



## Squishy1982

Miwi said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> This thread moves so darn fast! Lol. I have read everything . . . But now I've forgotten what my replies were going to be. Must be baby brain!
> 
> I spent yesterday at the inlaws, ended up eating loads of rubbish (well, felt like it to me, though OH swears it's not as bad as I think) so need to get back on track with eating healthily. I didn't have any high readings though which is a plus, but considering I don't test after snacks I'm not sure that says much!
> 
> I can't believe I'm 32 weeks :) 8 weeks to go . . . Or a lil bit less if I have my way!!
> 
> Squishy- I'm sorry you're really so bad Hun :( Have you spoken to anyone about the sickness? Wish I had some tips and tricks to help you!!

We all deserve a day of treats sometimes. 

I have been on 3 different types of anti sickness tablets, am expecting to be given a 4th to tr tomorrow. not much they can do if the tablets don't work x


----------



## Miwi

Ladies I just need to rant, sorry!

The last couple of days I cannot stop worrying about LO. She seems to move less (though she does still move regularly), and I have period type pains in my stomach and my back quite a lot. Last night in the car on the way home from the inlaws I actually thought I was going into labour lol, turns out they must have just been braxton hicks . . . Why can't I stop worrying about her? This can't be normal?

I just want to get into bed and curl up. I feel so drained! Because my GD has been well controlled and I have only ever had 2 high readings I've gotten a bit braver with what I'm eating, but now I feel incredibly guilty. Like I'm eating things that may be hurting her. I'm getting right back on track today, enough is enough.

A few of my friends have very recently had miscarriages . . . Maybe this is why I'm so paranoid. Sigh! Xxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Aw hun it's normal to worry! (Says little miss paranoid over here lol)... Remember that bubs is running out of space in there so her movements will be restricted a bit. If its worrying you a lot though, maybe get down to your hospital and see if they can do a trace for you to put your mind at ease.

And don't feel guilty about what you've been eating. You've had fab readings so far and as Squishy said, we all deserve to indulge every once in a while! X


----------



## Miwi

CottlestonPie said:


> Aw hun it's normal to worry! (Says little miss paranoid over here lol)... Remember that bubs is running out of space in there so her movements will be restricted a bit. If its worrying you a lot though, maybe get down to your hospital and see if they can do a trace for you to put your mind at ease.
> 
> And don't feel guilty about what you've been eating. You've had fab readings so far and as Squishy said, we all deserve to indulge every once in a while! X

Thanks Hun! I think I may mention my anxiety to the dr on thurs when I go to the gd clinic, though I'm not really sure what I expect them to do! I will get a scan on Thurs too, so I keep telling myself if I can hold out till then it'll be ok - I think OH will think I'm loopy if I dont shut up worrying about her lol. Though if I go more than a few hours with no movement I'll be phoning the hospital . . . 

No matter how much she moves it's not enough :dohh: Because I don't get the huge body parts sticking out as much anymore her little movements aren't enough to put my mind at ease. Any change at all sends me into worrying overdrive!! 

How are you doing today Hun? Xx


----------



## Jellycat

Squishy :hugs: - Is the doctor able to give you anything to help with the sickness surely if you've lost 2 stone they can see you are struggling. 

Miwi :hugs: it's very difficult when you are more 'aware' of things. With JJ I had reduced movements with JJ and would go to the hospital to be checked on a monitor. They don't judge you or think badly of you, they actually encouraged me to come back if I feel reduced movements again. Go to the hospital at least you will receive the reassurance.


----------



## sethsmummy

oh dear sounds like we all need a big dose of :hugs: :hugs: today

Miwi - its normal to worry hun dont feel like you are over reacting. Also dont worry about her movements being "smaller". Ethan hasn't been doing any of his huge kicks lately, I just dont think there is as much room in there. But if you are really worried just phone and say you have reduced movements hun they will get you in like they did with me the other night. 30 mins on the trace and your mind should be put to rest :) They told me anything else just phone straight back up and go in. At our stage you should feel minimum of 10 movements throughout the day. You can download a kick chart online if you google search "fetal kick chart" 
you deserve to treat yourself hun! Your not going to harm her by allowing yourself something nice to eat! Especially since your numbers are so under control hun. Remember my sis's numbers were all over the place.. she constantly ate crap and take aways ALL THE TIME and Hamish came out perfectly fine, no trouble with his blood sugars or anything. 24 hours after birth she was allowed home :) 

Jellycat - i see midwife and consultant too.. its called shared care :) 

Squishy - I hope they can do something for your sickness hun! :hugs: Would being sick all the time effect your results hun? Mention the fact your not sleeping too hun they may be able to give you something to help! Would you be able to nap through the day if the urge takes you?? 

Krafty - glad to hear your numbers are stable hun :) 

my fun is just starting. DH is trying to start arguments already because i had a go at him for always leaving the milk out the fridge and now its gone off. so now i have to wash some clothes, dry them, and go out for some more milk on top of everything i was meant to be doing today. Cant be arsed with any shit today :dohh: Here was me hoping for a good day today where i had lots of energy to do everything i wanted to get done :S flipping wishful thinking in this house hold :growlmad:


----------



## Miwi

Thanks Jelly and Seths. I'm sure she is fine, but this reduced movement thing is really getting to me today. I've just had a late lunch, and combined with the fact that she was moving yesterday afternoon a fair bit I'm going to see what I can feel in the next few hours. I figure I should feel some more movements in that time - OH is on nights this week so I'll have him run me to the hospital when he wakes up if I'm still worried! 

Oh Seths that would drive me crazy lol. I need to do some washing too but I think I will leave that till tomorrow. I'm just not in the mood at all! To be honest I'm just bloody sick of everything. I can't cope with worrying anymore, I may sound like a cow but I just want it to be march already, I'm done with being pregnant - if only for the mental crap, physically I can take it but my mind is going over time and I've had enough!

Oooh sorry for another other rant lol. Can't seem to help myself today!! Xxx


----------



## Jenny_J

Hiya all, 

Im due 30/4/13 with baby no.3, which is a little girl


----------



## sethsmummy

Jenny_J said:


> Hiya all,
> 
> Im due 30/4/13 with baby no.3, which is a little girl

:hi: hey hun and welcome :D Congratulations on Team :pink: :happydance:

aww Miwi :hugs: has she started to move more yet? Did you try lying down on your left side? drinking ice cold water, eating ice lolly, putting something cold on your stomach? I'm the same as you hun i just want it to be march already too, but im struggling physically too atm as well as the extreme emotions and worrying. I think regardless of whether you have felt her you should get dh to take you in and just say you have not felt her move since about 7am this morning or last night and say youv tried those things i suggested. At least that way they will put your mind at ease a little until your scan on Thursday :) 

Well of my list of things to do so far today... iv hardly touched it!! i painted the wall in the boys bedroom, moved the cot and the bed over onto the same wall to try make some extra playing space. Emtied out the cupboard of all of mine and johns things. The room looks like a bomb has hit it. I need to move al the toys over to the other side of the room so i can finish painting the other walls and then move them back into a "tidy" heap. Depending on what time i get that done i will tackle our room and get seths things out of our cupboard and put them in his cupboard. My hips are killing me now though as iv been at it since my post this morning. would have been done much sooner but Seth wanted to be in the way then kept touching where i had painted :dohh: xxxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Flippin eck just reading that post wore me out lol I don't know how you do it!

DHs first day back in the office has been tiring. Toby decided he wanted to stop his nap. Trod to put him down twice and he was full of energy both times, so I figured I'd give up despite needing a nap myself. Aaaand he crashed out at 5pm. :dohh: So now i have to wake him up for dinner and keep him up late to make sure he sleeps ok tonight. Thank god DH is home soon I'm shattered!


----------



## Squishy1982

Jellycat said:


> Squishy :hugs: - Is the doctor able to give you anything to help with the sickness surely if you've lost 2 stone they can see you are struggling.
> 
> Miwi :hugs: it's very difficult when you are more 'aware' of things. With JJ I had reduced movements with JJ and would go to the hospital to be checked on a monitor. They don't judge you or think badly of you, they actually encouraged me to come back if I feel reduced movements again. Go to the hospital at least you will receive the reassurance.

I have had 3 different types of anti sickness tablets, expecting to be given a 4th lot to try tomorrow. 
Trying to drink as much water as I can handle as feel really dehydrated so am worried I may be admitted for fluids. xx


----------



## Squishy1982

sethsmummy said:


> oh dear sounds like we all need a big dose of :hugs: :hugs: today
> 
> 
> 
> Squishy - I hope they can do something for your sickness hun! :hugs: Would being sick all the time effect your results hun? Mention the fact your not sleeping too hun they may be able to give you something to help! Would you be able to nap through the day if the urge takes you??
> 
> 
> 
> my fun is just starting. DH is trying to start arguments already because i had a go at him for always leaving the milk out the fridge and now its gone off. so now i have to wash some clothes, dry them, and go out for some more milk on top of everything i was meant to be doing today. Cant be arsed with any shit today :dohh: Here was me hoping for a good day today where i had lots of energy to do everything i wanted to get done :S flipping wishful thinking in this house hold :growlmad:

I am sleeping though, just don't feel like I have. I am going to ask if the sickness could be affecting my results. 

I hope you sent him out for the milk!

Sounds like we have all had shitty days, massive hugs girlies xx


----------



## Squishy1982

Jenny_J said:


> Hiya all,
> 
> Im due 30/4/13 with baby no.3, which is a little girl

welcome, I am due 14th may with baby 2 which is a girl :)

we don't normally moan this much, well maybe I do lol


----------



## Jenny_J

We are allowed to moan as we are pregnant. And can mostly get away with it for now lol


----------



## USAF_WIFE

I am so at a loss for middle names my husband has shot down Grace, Rain, Hope... We are decided though she is going to be Fallon. I am not totally sure if we will keep it spelled Fallon but for now I think that's it. I am concerned that my bv/yeast is not totally gone as I noticed for a few days not today yet or to much yesterday still odd color discharge called the nurse to ask about it. *sigh* Hubby and I have not had any sex in over two weeks and we are both feeling it!


----------



## sethsmummy

oh dear cottleston. seth seemed to ditch his naps a long time ago.. but has picked them back up again now. somedays he will have one and some days he doesn't. He had about 5 minutes at 5 o'clock but i got up to finish sorting things out so he woke up. 
Do you know something.. i actually had a little cry this morning thinking how much i have to do.. because i dont have the energy to do it.. but i have no choice if i dont want to be running round at 38 weeks thinking shit shit shit hes here next week. I got the other wall painted and thats it. Just having a chill out then i need to cut seths hair, get him showered and into bed.. then i can get his bag ready for nursery and my clothes on the radiator for tomorrow. Decided im sending him in a nappy as he peed in his undies earlier. Deffo needs more practise. When he has nothing on he is fantastic now though.. he came runing from his bedroom and sat on the potty earlier for a pee (even though there is a potty in his bedroom :dohh: ) 


squishy - thats the worst.. when you are sleeping but feel like you'v had none. I get that quite a lot.. infact every night when dh takes up too much room :haha: 

USAF - glad youv settled on the first name. Ask dh to write a list of names he likes as middle names and you make one then work through them till you only have 1 left :) we had to do that for ethans first name.. although dh got no choice with the middle name. have you thought of Leigh? (pronounced lee) Fallon Leigh sounds quite nice. 
what did the nurse say when you asked her? hehe id love to go 2 weeks without sex!! sounds like a god send hahaha 

xxxx


----------



## Miwi

Hi everyone :)

I called the midwife earlier, after feeling her move a few times in the afternoon, just for some reassurance. She told me that as long as I feel 10 movements a day they don't worry about it, as the baby could be kicking into my back. I so hope she picks up the pace soon! Just have to make it to Thursday, when I get my next scan!

Will catch up with you all tomorrow :) Going to try and get some sleep! Xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

Glad you felt her some more hun :) i hope you manage to get a good sleep hun. Only 3 days to go and you have your scan :hugs: its not nice when they seem to be moving less.. but like midwife said they could be kicking your back.. or like me hun you could have the placenta at the front?? Have they told you where yours is positioned??
xxxx


----------



## Jellycat

Seth I've got placenta at the front, when did you start to feel movements I'm getting impatient this time! You've had a busy day

Miwi - glad you called someone :hugs:


----------



## sethsmummy

I started getting flutters at 12 weeks hun. Its high at the front so is only now starting to impact me feeling movements depending on which way Ethan is positioned. xxx


----------



## kraftykoala

Evening all!

Miwi - I worry constantly too, I think it's normal xxx Tallulah keeps me guessing too, some days she moves all the time, others shes much quieter.

Busy day today. whooping cough jab followed by appointment with the anaesthetist. Anaesthetist went well, we agreed hopefully I won't need it but if I do require a spinal block she could easily find the spaces in my spine so shouldnt be a problem. So thats ok then!


----------



## sethsmummy

glad your appointment went well krafty :) Hows your arm after the jag? 

I took Seth down to his first day in Pre-School this morning :) Ran straight in and off to play. But now.. i feel like my damn pelvis is trying to rip apart! OUCH! It really ferking hurts. The plans were to do some painting when i get back.. instead im sat on here :haha: im just going to enjoy the peace and quiet instead since DH has gone for his job centre appointment. Just enjoyed a nice chicken and bacon caesar wrap num num. Now need to fill in the half tonne of paper work for Seth.
Did anyone else whos had there whooping cough jag for a while get a sore arm still weeks after? I got mine in my left arm above where i got my TB jag at school.. since then inbetween where them its always itchy.. and now my scar from my TB jag is seriously sore when i touch it :dohh: its never been like that before. 

Miwi - how are you feeling today hun? xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Oh dear ladies I think I'm having one of those days. Toby's being a little terror... In the first 90 minutes of being awake he'd jumped off the sofa and hurt his foot, ran into the door and cut his forehead and also gave me a fat lip. He's in one of those moods where he needs non-stop hyper crazy action or he gets grumpy. My pelvis is so not up to the challenge of running around with him. 
Of course I updated Facebook and MIL comes back with a response like "ooh just you wait til there's three, you won't know what's hit you" 

I can't stand responses like that. She has no experience with bringing up multiples, several boys or 3 kids. And really, I won't be pregnant when I'm running around after 3. I won't be in pain with spd, I won't be this hormonal. I WILL BE FINE.
She means well I'm sure but all I ever hear when you hear all this "you think you're tired now" and "just you wait" crap is someone telling me they don't think I'll cope or that they know better than I do. GRRR


----------



## Jenny_J

Morning ladies. The kids went back to school today yay, as much as I love them they were starting to drive me nuts being of school for so long, even with x mas presents, they were still 'bored'. 

24 weeks pregnant for me today, only 3 months left :)

https://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu217/jenchandler/530659_10151190560890264_1579622566_n_zps0bbf0c75.jpg

Got lots of appointments coming up.
Midwife on the 10th, im sure she will tell me how fat I am again, and try and force me into going to slimmers world...again, which im not doing, must.keep.my.temper!
GTT on the 17th, hoping that all goes well.
Scan, bloods, anti d jab, whooping cough jab, consultant and anesthetist on the 7th of Feb, that sounds like a long day huh?


----------



## sethsmummy

:hugs::hugs::hugs: i hate comments like that too cottleston! really bugs me. You are going to do just fine with the 3 boys :)

has Toby calmed down any? I hate those days.. if they're not under your feet they are hurting themselves and then wondering why when they have beelln running round like a lunitic. how did he give you a fat lip hun? headbutt by any chance?

Jenny lovely bump hun :) damn that does sound a busy day but at least you ge it all out the way. Hope your midwife is nice this time! no need for them to be rude or tell you to goto slimmers world :s 

xxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

He's calmed down a bit but he's getting tired so I'm preparing myself for the next tantrum! And yeah... Always a headbutt :haha: Usually they're alright but today's was just in the right place to bash my teeth into my lip. Oops!

Jenny what a lovely tidy bump! Sounds like you're going to be busy.... Sod the midwife though. Mine tried to get me to go to a preggy slimmers thing. Was never gonna happen unless they were also offering to pay for daycare and travel so I could go lol


----------



## sethsmummy

oh man its not nice when they head butt. *touch wood* seths not done that in a long time. Last time i was trying to get him on a coach style bus and he was terrified of it so i got it right on the face. 

id just laugh if my midwife suggested anything like that! Although i told DH i might try weight watchers once im healed enough. I weighed myself last night and have now hit 19 stone 6, so a gain of 14lbs. I know fine well im going to top the scales at 20 stone come march and there is no way in hell i am staying that big! So 4 days after having him i will be going on a strict diet and loads of water to try and shift some of this weight.. then once im healed enough if its not raining i will be going a walk around the Loch while seth is in nursery. I refuse to let myself get any bigger than that, i would be stupid to let it happen. btw i say day 4 because i want to breastfeed while i have colostrum and they say milk comes in on day 4.. so i will switch to formula then.. i will be in hospital for probably 3 days of that time so no interruptions and the last day no1 will be allowed to visit us and i shouldn't have to go out anywhere so again no interruptions, then i can switch happily to bottle feeding :)


----------



## Jenny_J

Thanks both. She annoys the hell out of me, she said I had to either go to slimmers world (I don't deal well in groups of people I don't know) or to see a dietician. I know what to eat lol, just because im a bigger girl she thinks I sit on my arse eating cake all day, I wish lol. Hopefully I wont have to see her again after this appointment, as il be at the hospital every 2 weeks then anyways.

I am going on a diet after baby, when im all healed from the section, and finished breastfeeding. I never had time to eat properly (I used to work 12 hrs shits 4 days a week, aswell as care for all the pets, kids, house, husband, and by then I had no energy for the bloody gym lol), but now iv given up work, so will hopefully have time for the gym at some point


----------



## sethsmummy

I'd love to join the gym.. but i have 3 reasons not to a) I cant afford the memberships around here b) I would hate going by myself and feel like im being looked at by all the fitter, slimmer people and c) DH would never watch the boys so i could go!


----------



## Miwi

Hi everyone!

LO has been a bit more active today so I'm relieved about that, I feel like I'm going loopy half the time lol. I think this may be so kind of growth spurt as I'm STARVING and craving sugar / carbs this week. Not good for my GD. I can't wait till she's her so I can eat a big ole takeaway and not think twice lol. Think I'll prob gain more after baby's born than while pregnant ;)

Seths you do right relaxing, reading all you did yesterday made me tired lol. I like your plan for weightloss, I may do something similar. I might give myself a week of eating whatever and then crack on with my diet, eventually I want to be going on long walks with her 4/5 times a week. I'm sure we'll do great! What's made you think about bf for a few days Hun? Was it just the thought of people coming around that put you off?

Speaking of bf'ing, my friend and her OH called round for a little while yesterday evening and when I mentioned that I was thinking of breastfeeding, omg, both of them screwed up there faces in disgust and where like 'Ewwww, oh no, it's disgusting!' I was not amused!! I couldn't care less what anyone else does, but don't be so rude lol. Very childish. I had asked her to come to one of my antenatal classes with me as OH can't get the evening off work but I realise now it's about feeding . . . She's uninvited lol.

Jenny- I'm jealous of your gorgeous bump!! :)

Cottles- How's Toby now Hun? I hope you arent having too hard a time of it! Oh and your MIL needs to think before she speaks, of course you will be fine!! Totally different kettle of fish! 

Xxx


----------



## Miwi

Oh and my midwife tried to get me to do slimming world too. She sat forward in her chair and leaned in as if she was about to tell me a huge secret and was like 'Have you thought about slimming world?' I think she was a bit disappointed that I didn't throw my arms around her and thank her for this enlightening bit of info . . . Why didn't I think of Slimming World?! :dohh: Lol. Needless to say I have not been and dont intend to do any real 'diet' till march.


----------



## sethsmummy

Im glad shes being more active today hun! Do you feel like you could eat a scabby horse?? Think i sure could! omg big take away after baby arrives sounds soooo good.. there will be room to fit it all in with no baby in there :haha:

i have loads left to get done and am going to start after this post. Need to sort out some of the clothes and get them away in the boys cupboard so i can sort our cupboard out of all the toys in there from when it was seths room lol. Then i need to put seths toys together in his room (train tracks etc) and then start on our room if i can be bothered with it. See how my pelvis is feeling. Need to goto tesco to get some bits in too amongst all this lol. 

I have never wanted to breast feed properly... with seth i didnt produce any milk at all and had a bad experience with the midwife who was suposed to be helping getting him to latch on. Its kind of put me off.. plus i just couldnt get my boob out if people were here or if i were in town, im just not that comfortable with it. The first few days is when we have colostrum which is the most important bit of milk so i want to try at least give him that as thats what i had wanted to do with Seth. Plus the times we have to go into town and things we can be stuck there for a long time.. and i just couldnt imagine myself living my life attached to a darn pump so express it all the time. So is BF (if i can) for the first few days and then ween off onto formula.. makes life so much easier especially if dh were to get a job and i have to try handle baby and seth by myself from the early stages whilst still trying to heal. At least with bottle feeding i will have more time with seth and he wont feel pushed out because baby is "getting more cuddles" than him. Id feel happy those first few days as i can tell people they cant come visit in hospital if need be and if they do they can only stay 1 hour max :D then when we are home NOBODY is allowed the first few days whilst Seth settles into the routine of having a new baby in the house. 

I cant believe your friend.. i would have said something to be honest. How dare they be so rude.. its your body.. your baby and your choice. if they dont like it they dont have to come round or talk about it! Really annoys me when people are opinionated about how you want to feed your baby! Both BF and FF are completely natural and good ways to feed your baby. 

xx


----------



## Jenny_J

sethsmummy said:


> I'd love to join the gym.. but i have 3 reasons not to a) I cant afford the memberships around here b) I would hate going by myself and feel like im being looked at by all the fitter, slimmer people and c) DH would never watch the boys so i could go!

Can you doctor not help out with the costs? The slimmer fitter people better be nice, or il eat them hahahaha. What is DH? lol



Miwi said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> LO has been a bit more active today so I'm relieved about that, I feel like I'm going loopy half the time lol. I think this may be so kind of growth spurt as I'm STARVING and craving sugar / carbs this week. Not good for my GD. I can't wait till she's her so I can eat a big ole takeaway and not think twice lol. Think I'll prob gain more after baby's born than while pregnant ;)
> 
> Seths you do right relaxing, reading all you did yesterday made me tired lol. I like your plan for weightloss, I may do something similar. I might give myself a week of eating whatever and then crack on with my diet, eventually I want to be going on long walks with her 4/5 times a week. I'm sure we'll do great! What's made you think about bf for a few days Hun? Was it just the thought of people coming around that put you off?
> 
> Speaking of bf'ing, my friend and her OH called round for a little while yesterday evening and when I mentioned that I was thinking of breastfeeding, omg, both of them screwed up there faces in disgust and where like 'Ewwww, oh no, it's disgusting!' I was not amused!! I couldn't care less what anyone else does, but don't be so rude lol. Very childish. I had asked her to come to one of my antenatal classes with me as OH can't get the evening off work but I realise now it's about feeding . . . She's uninvited lol.
> 
> Jenny- I'm jealous of your gorgeous bump!! :)
> 
> Cottles- How's Toby now Hun? I hope you arent having too hard a time of it! Oh and your MIL needs to think before she speaks, of course you will be fine!! Totally different kettle of fish!
> 
> Xxx

wow, when you invite her over after you have had baby, I think you should squirt her in the eye with some boob milk. lol. 

Im having major hunger times too, every few hours my stomach rummbles and hurts.



Miwi said:


> Oh and my midwife tried to get me to do slimming world too. She sat forward in her chair and leaned in as if she was about to tell me a huge secret and was like 'Have you thought about slimming world?' I think she was a bit disappointed that I didn't throw my arms around her and thank her for this enlightening bit of info . . . Why didn't I think of Slimming World?! :dohh: Lol. Needless to say I have not been and dont intend to do any real 'diet' till march.

Cheeky cows arn't they! Afterwards I can see the point, but now? At such a busy and sensitive time! lol


----------



## sethsmummy

nope my gp cant do anything to help with costs hun.. wish they could or id have asked years ago lol. DH is Darling Husband.. or not so darling husband at time :haha:


----------



## USAF_WIFE

People act like im disgusting for still breastfeeding my son. He is pretty much weaning himself and I am at the point where if he does nurse its akward but he hardly asks and so I allow it he only takes a tiny bit then back to his bottle. I will be breastfeeding Fallon too! Screw what people think and do what is right for you! I even had a provider here actually two tell me I need to wean my son... SERIOUSLY? Please do me a favor and keep your opinion to yourself...


----------



## Jenny_J

sethsmummy said:


> nope my gp cant do anything to help with costs hun.. wish they could or id have asked years ago lol. DH is Darling Husband.. or not so darling husband at time :haha:

That's a shame about the doc, you would think as much as they moan about people being over weight, that they would actually have some useful options for us. 

lol why would be not have them for you? That's a bit crappy.


----------



## Sparklegirl

bloody hell this thread moves sooooooo fast :dohh: just when i think i know whats happening im all lost again :blush:

welcome to all the newbies :flower:
if u want to be added to front pg just let me know & add all necessary info..
also if u are on front pg & need changing done let me know too, its hard to keep up :dohh: lol but im glad this thread is growing :thumbup:

also keep those bump pics coming ladies or nursery pics or scan pics.. sorry i know im being nosey :blush: :haha:


----------



## Miwi

God Seths you make me feel like a right lazy cow lol. Will your DH not help so you can rest your hips a bit?

I think that sounds like a great plan with your BFing, I've always said I would like to try but I'm honestly not going to beat myself up if I've no milk, or I struggle. Im kind of 'meh' about the whole thing, no real strong opinions either way! I'm a firm believer of each for there own - we're all just doing our best at the end of the day.

It honestly shocks me how rude people are about there own opinions. I sometimes think I'm the only person around here that doesn't just shout there opinions from the roof tops! Lol. I would have said something to them too, but I was so shocked and it happended so quickly that I just kind of sat there. Baring in mind they don't have kids I suppose I should just brush it off! USAF I can't believe you were told to wean your son, good god what business is it of anyone else's?! I would have complained.

Seths a scabby horse would do nicely! Though I'd prefer a nice Chinese. Roll on march ;) I'm going to have a big bowl of stew tonight and hopefully that'll help!

According to my midwife, if your BMI is over 40 when you're pregnant you can go to slimming world for free if your GP gives you a letter. Don't all rush out at once to get one ;)


----------



## Miwi

Oh and ladies I have a quick question - What do you all think about red raspberry leaf? I was thinking of starting to take it at about 37 weeks when you're technically full term. I really don't want to go over due, partly because my SIL is flying over for the weekend on the 7th of March and I'd love to have a baby for her to meet :) Seems like a lot of people try it?!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Miwi, I swear by the stuff. If the twins aren't here by 37 weeks I'll be taking that and evening primrose oil every day. I'm convinced those are the things that helped me go into labour naturally (and brought it on quite strong too)... Anything that might help!


----------



## isobel84

Hi everyone I'm due 21st feb with my second! 
My start BMI was 38 and now at nearly 34 weeks Ive put on about 7-10 lbs not sure. But more or less all baby and the rest that comes with it. 
I put on loads after my son 2 years ago, I breastfeed him for 7 months but I ate a huge amount of cakes n chocolate, even sneaked up at night to my secret stash so this time I will do it diferent and be a healthy mum for both my kids.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Oh, should probably add... The night I went I also had a spicy satay burger and er, gave dh his birthday bj :haha: obviously he's claiming the last thing helped most but I think that's just do he can pester me loads nearer the time!


----------



## Miwi

Brill Cottles thank you! I'm going to start taking it at 37 weeks, just in tea form as I actually used to drink it cuz I liked the taste. Lol. Hadn't heard of evening primrose oil but will ave to read up on that too! I alway thought that curry was just an old wives tale BUT I like curry so won't hurt to try I suppose!! There will be no BJs in this house ;)

Hi Isobel! Welcome to the group :) This thread is great. Looking forward to getting to know you! Xx


----------



## isobel84

Thanks! 
I'm already drinking the tea it's very week I wil start tablets at 36-37 weeks. I did with my son but still had to be induced in the end, my utyrus went back nice n quick tho :) I don't think rlt induce labor just help when it's starting. 

Me n my "bf" or the dad to y kids are very up n down in our relationship n don't live together but if things is good It would be a lovely way to get things going (the bjs) as I love it whoop!


----------



## Miwi

Ah so maybe I'll start on the tea and move onto the capsules for the strength! I suppose I'll have to wait and see :) Yea I had read that RLT tones the uterus . . . Maybe I need evening primrose oil to get it going and spicy food!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Ah yeah that's a point. It doesn't help you go into labour but helps your uterus contract and supposedly makes contractions more effective and helps everything shrink back afterwards. I had no post-partum pains or anything in that department, only in my stitches. 
The evening primrose is supposed to help prepare your cervix and help it soften up ready for dilating and giving birth.


----------



## Miwi

Ah what would I do without you all lol. Think I'll read up on all this and see whats recommended! I'm already getting impatient . . . God knows what I'll be like in another 5 weeks!! Haha


----------



## isobel84

Epo didn't work for me with my son but this time i will put them up my twinkle aswell, I'm not fit enough to go overdue again!


----------



## sethsmummy

EPO - get the capsules and put a little hole in them and insert into your cervix from 37 weeks.. helps soften the cervix.

RLT - start with 1 cup a day from 36 weeks, 37 build to 2 cups, 38 3 cups. It helps your contractions to be more effective during labour. 

curry - didnt work for me... i dont do curry but ate the spiciest thing i could when i was due Seth and it didnt work.

Pinneaple - eating a whole fresh pinneaple is meant to help but again did nothing for me

Castor Oil - DONT TOUCH THE STUFF. MIL swore it would start me off.. 3 bottles later nothing but a bad dose of the you know whats. A midwife told me what it really does it just gives you diarrhea which irritates the uterus. 99% of the time it does nothing for labour and can actually cause baby to go into distress and poo in you. 

Sex - only works if you or o/h orgasm. They things we release when we orgasm can help start of labour.. and theres meant to be something in sperm which can help soften the cervix. 

USAF - good on you for keeping BFing going for so long hun! You wean your son when you or he are good and ready not when other people decide you should. 

Jenny - DH would probably get moody right about when i wanted to go which would mean i couldn't go. plus i wouldnt feel comfy leaving him with both boys while i went out. I am very clingy with my children lol. my sis had a go at me today coz i said i wouldnt even let him stay at her house. Obv i wont tell her the real reason is that i wouldnt trust her as far as i could throw her.. or her dh for that matter. he drives like an idiot and they argue all the time. 

SPARKLE - how are you doing hun?? I will have to upload a 31 week pic tomorrow if i remember lol. 

Miwi - sorry :blush: :haha: nope DH wont help... wont get off his ass atm! then again he hung the clothes id put on hangers in the wardrobe. Good on you hun, i dont see the point in beating ourselves up if we cant BF.. its just not for everyone. although i do applaude the women who manage it... i certainly wouldnt be able to! Argh people who dont have children should not even express a damn opinion on things they dont know.. not in that manner anyway. My best friend does it and it winds me up something cronic. Was telling me her friends baby was FAT when she was just a normal sized baby! Made me so mad. We dont have slimming world here :growlmad: I think me and you will be pulling our hair out in a few weeks time just wanting this show on the road. I hope you go into labour the same day i have my section ;) That would be so damn cool!

Isobel :hi: hey hun and welcome :D wow you have done so good with weight gain.. can i have your secrets please?? I did the same as you hun.. I piled on the weight after Seth was born. I also want to be a healthy mum for my boys :) dont want to have to sit on a bench instead of playing with them in the park. 
xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

oh and iv just got sat down :( need to go make dinner as we've had nothing yet... then i need to finish tidying our room as it now also looks like a bomb has gone off with me sorting the clothes out! One problem though.. the wardrobe is full and no room to hang Seths clothes :S I think i will have to invest in a chest of drawers for him! My hips are killing me.. i can't bend over without some serious stomach pain now either.. I cant wait to sink into a nice hot bath once Seth in bed and then goto bed and have a good night sleep! xx


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Thanks ladies! The next time I went in to the hosp and I told them I was breastfeeding I seriously flat out said. I do not appreciate anyone telling me when to wean my son so please find a medication that works. They were very nice and praised me for doing it for so long and pregnant so I think I won slightly there. No chance given to tell me what to do! HAH!


----------



## Miwi

Aw seths, I feel so bad for you running around like this! I'm lazy as anything I swear, lol, I've managed a bit of cleaning, dishes and two loads of washing today and that's it. I do tend to be lazier when OH is on night shift though I find, which is odd. Think it just messes up my routine!

Thanks for all the info Hun, you just saved me a few hours of research lol. Though I must say I'd be reluctant to put anything, ahem, up there . . . Think I'll stick to swallowing pills lol.

Erm, no thanks Seths, that would be me going 10 days over due!!! Lol. I'd be a raving lunatic by then ;) Though it would be cool having our LOs on the same day. I'm half hoping I have her on my birthday - 27th of feb!

I swear this baby is driving me crazy, she just goes so quiet for hours and hours then I get one pathetic kick and a roll and that's it for another hour lol. Then she gets the hiccups or something. I'm sure she's fine but if my blood pressure is not through the roof when they check it on Thursday I'll be very suprised!! I'm being crap with my GD too I think, I'm trying and my meals are fine, but I'm struggling with my snacks . . . I'm having serious cravings this week.

USAF- Good for you Hun!! They shouldn't be suggesting you wean, they should absolutely be medicating around BFing. :)


----------



## Jenny_J

Each to their own hun, im pretty much the opposite lol. my hubby could be as moody as he likes I dont give a fig lol :)

Im a person who requires a lot of alone time. I love my own company, it's like my relaxing time :)


----------



## Sparklegirl

my bump pics ladies

https://img651.imageshack.us/img651/4954/pregmatch.jpg


https://imageshack.us/a/img844/2155/3weeksb.jpg

25weeks
https://imageshack.us/a/img594/1248/25weeks2.jpg


----------



## Jellycat

I tried rasp leaf tea / curry /daily sex and both O from 37 weeks / bounced on ball / hot curries / still went 13 days overdue

Will definitely try the epo this time round !


----------



## Jellycat

Great bump progression sparkle !


----------



## isobel84

My SPD is really bad tonight I'm in alot of pain :( I can hardly put one foot infront of the other or move atall. 
I've just took 2 paracetamol, I don't like to take pain killers and only do when I seriously can't cope anymore.. 

Mw on Thursday I will ask if she will sweep me at 39 weeks as I can't do this much longer :(


----------



## Jellycat

:hugs: my friend was swept earlier due to SPD . Hope she can help


----------



## realbeauty86

Sparkle: Nice bumps!! I still dont see progression in my pics but I feel the difference lol of course.
also u can update me to team :blue:


----------



## Sparklegirl

Jenny_J said:


> Each to their own hun, im pretty much the opposite lol. my hubby could be as moody as he likes I dont give a fig lol :)
> 
> Im a person who requires a lot of alone time. I love my own company, it's like my relaxing time :)

jenny J would u like me to add u to front pg??? all i need to know is when is edd & congrats on team pink!!


----------



## Sparklegirl

isobel84 said:


> Hi everyone I'm due 21st feb with my second!
> My start BMI was 38 and now at nearly 34 weeks Ive put on about 7-10 lbs not sure. But more or less all baby and the rest that comes with it.
> I put on loads after my son 2 years ago, I breastfeed him for 7 months but I ate a huge amount of cakes n chocolate, even sneaked up at night to my secret stash so this time I will do it diferent and be a healthy mum for both my kids.

Isobel welcome, would u like me to add u to pg1 all i need, do u know what u having yet or you staying team yellow???


----------



## CottlestonPie

Ohhh ladies! Most twins come between 35 and 37 weeks. 
Jack Dee is playing at the theatre less than 1 mile from here and I love him. But I'll be 36.5 weeks by then. I sooooo want to get a ticket just in case! Has anyone ever gone into labour from laughing? Because that's be a story for the kids one day :haha:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Sparkle hun would you mind updating me to team blue x2 please? Merci x


----------



## Sparklegirl

Sparklegirl said:


> Jenny_J said:
> 
> 
> Each to their own hun, im pretty much the opposite lol. my hubby could be as moody as he likes I dont give a fig lol :)
> 
> Im a person who requires a lot of alone time. I love my own company, it's like my relaxing time :)
> 
> jenny J would u like me to add u to front pg??? all i need to know is when is edd & congrats on team pink!!Click to expand...

its ok i found ur post about edd date ur updated pg1 :thumbup:


----------



## Sparklegirl

CottlestonPie said:


> Sparkle hun would you mind updating me to team blue x2 please? Merci x

Congrats on team blue :happydance: , ur updated hun :thumbup:


----------



## Sparklegirl

Squishy1982 said:


> Jenny_J said:
> 
> 
> Hiya all,
> 
> Im due 30/4/13 with baby no.3, which is a little girl
> 
> welcome, I am due 14th may with baby 2 which is a girl :)
> 
> we don't normally moan this much, well maybe I do lolClick to expand...

Squuishy would u like to be on pg 1??? let me know & i will update it hun


----------



## Sparklegirl

Happy Birthday realbeauty hope you have a fab birthday!!!!!!


----------



## Squishy1982

Hi girls, have tried to catch up but you talk lots lol

I spent the day in hospital yesterday, had ketones in my urine and couldn't keep any fluids down so they admitted me to administer IV fluids and IV anti emetics.

They told me I would be in for 24 hours but after the 3 litres of fluid went through the ketones had reduced and i ha managed to keep fulid and food down so they let me home YAY!!

I have had a lot of sleep but still threw up as soon as I got out of bed.

I am back at the hospital today to see about my diabetes so they will test my urine again and go from there. 

Hope you are all ok xx


----------



## Jellycat

CottlestonPie said:


> Ohhh ladies! Most twins come between 35 and 37 weeks.
> Jack Dee is playing at the theatre less than 1 mile from here and I love him. But I'll be 36.5 weeks by then. I sooooo want to get a ticket just in case! Has anyone ever gone into labour from laughing? Because that's be a story for the kids one day :haha:

PMG get the tickets it might just be what you are needing to get things started ! My friend with twins had her waters go in a pub in town..... at least Jack Dee will remember you ;-)

Squidhy really hope you feel better soon that sounds dreadful :hugs:


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Almost positive I am feeling baby turn in me now. I have had her push out on my belly button and seen her little bulge but not really felt it from the inside till now.


----------



## Sparklegirl

Squishy1982 said:


> Hi girls, have tried to catch up but you talk lots lol
> 
> I spent the day in hospital yesterday, had ketones in my urine and couldn't keep any fluids down so they admitted me to administer IV fluids and IV anti emetics.
> 
> They told me I would be in for 24 hours but after the 3 litres of fluid went through the ketones had reduced and i ha managed to keep fulid and food down so they let me home YAY!!
> 
> I have had a lot of sleep but still threw up as soon as I got out of bed.
> 
> I am back at the hospital today to see about my diabetes so they will test my urine again and go from there.
> 
> Hope you are all ok xx

hope you feel better soon Squishy :hugs: would u like to be updated on pg 1???


----------



## Squishy1982

Sparklegirl said:


> Squishy1982 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, have tried to catch up but you talk lots lol
> 
> I spent the day in hospital yesterday, had ketones in my urine and couldn't keep any fluids down so they admitted me to administer IV fluids and IV anti emetics.
> 
> They told me I would be in for 24 hours but after the 3 litres of fluid went through the ketones had reduced and i ha managed to keep fulid and food down so they let me home YAY!!
> 
> I have had a lot of sleep but still threw up as soon as I got out of bed.
> 
> I am back at the hospital today to see about my diabetes so they will test my urine again and go from there.
> 
> Hope you are all ok xx
> 
> hope you feel better soon Squishy :hugs: would u like to be updated on pg 1???Click to expand...

Thanks. 

What information do you need for pg 1?


----------



## Sparklegirl

Squishy1982 said:


> Sparklegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squishy1982 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, have tried to catch up but you talk lots lol
> 
> I spent the day in hospital yesterday, had ketones in my urine and couldn't keep any fluids down so they admitted me to administer IV fluids and IV anti emetics.
> 
> They told me I would be in for 24 hours but after the 3 litres of fluid went through the ketones had reduced and i ha managed to keep fulid and food down so they let me home YAY!!
> 
> I have had a lot of sleep but still threw up as soon as I got out of bed.
> 
> I am back at the hospital today to see about my diabetes so they will test my urine again and go from there.
> 
> Hope you are all ok xx
> 
> hope you feel better soon Squishy :hugs: would u like to be updated on pg 1???Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> What information do you need for pg 1?Click to expand...

just ur edd & gender of baby or if u wish to stay team yellow its ok too


----------



## Miwi

Hi everyone :)

Hope you feel better soon Squishy! This thread does move fast doesn't it!!

I have my first NHS antenatal class tonight, 7-9! I'm really nervous! I hope to god I don't have to sit on the floor panting or do any cringy roll play . . . Eeek! Haha. Hopefully meet couple friends haha, we have very few friends that have babies already.

How is everyone today?? Xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

wow i need to not leave it so long between checking... 3 pages tp read :haha:

Miwi - you wouldn't have to go that far over due hun.. im having my section on the 5th or 7th. Oh just realized too that if i get the 7th thats the same date as ChezTunes :D hehe omg that would be awsome if 3 of us went on the same day! 

hehe your welcome for the info hun :) if i was going natural i think id do it just to try it.. meant to be really good. I think she is just trying to keep you on your toes :baby: but at least she is still wriggling round in there. hmmm as long as your readings are fine i wouldnt worry about your snacks hun. I hope your antenatal goes well... hahah i dont think you will have to do panting.. i never at mine :p but mine was rubbish! we sat on the balls, used a doll to position for breast feeding, talked about pain relief, talked about nappies and that was about it! Oh and went on the tour of the hospital where all the dads tried the gas and air lol 

USAF - good on your for getting them told hun! and cz on feeling her wriggling around in there! its so funny especially when they go off on one! my tummy ripples now if Ethan is a little hyper in there. 

Sparkle - lovely progression pics hun! Your bump is so lovely! 

isobel84 - so sorry your spd is hurting so bad hun :hugs: Fingers crossed the midwife will sweep you at 39!! I think if you have real bad spd they should have to sweep you from 38 weeks. 

Cottleston - GO FOR IT! haha i have just been reading in a magazine about a lady who went into labour from laughing so much at allan carr! Would be great to get things going if nothing has started yet :thumbup: Plus you never know.. he may talk about you in future if you went into labour at his show lol :haha::haha:

realbeauty - happy birthday hun! 

squishy - :( I hope you feel better soon hun! how did it go at the hospital today if you have already been? I so hope they can make things a little better for you :hugs: 


Jeez this is long reply lol sorry ladies

So AFM - Today i feel like im dying. Last night after i stopped (8pm) my pelvis felt like it was trying to rip in two. Then my ankle that i hurt last week started to hurt again and swell up! Had dinner and got seth into bed for 9 :dohh: I went to bed myself to try rest.. fell asleep around 11pm after trying since 10 but being in so much pain i just couldn't drift off. Woke up around 1am with the most immense pain in my left hip and left side of pelvis.. i couldnt even move my left leg it was that bad.. so cue the really painful trying to turn over as right arm was going dead. I cried a few times through the night from turning over. Got up this morning and felt like id had no sleep and my pelvis and hip still really bad. Took seth to nursery (all the time walking feeling like im going to pee myself and it burning but knowing i didnt have to pee. been like this for 2 weeks now!) Got back home after half an hour when it should only take 10 minutes.. i went back to bed to sleep. Got up to go get seth and my headache was back (this is day 4), im still sore and i feel like utter crap. So i have done nothing today! My flat looks like a tornado has tore through it but i just cant clean it right now. Will have to do it tomorrow though at the latest if i dont get the energy to do it tonight. I cant leave it like this.. its disgusting. Tomorrow i have to get seth to nursery, then pick him back up at 11:30. then i have the midwife at 2:20 and i need to mention my head ache and how bad my pelvis is getting. 

I hope I can wake up tomorrow pain free! I really need a pain/discomfort free day :nope: Sorry for this being so long :dohh:


----------



## Squishy1982

Sparklegirl said:


> Squishy1982 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sparklegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squishy1982 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, have tried to catch up but you talk lots lol
> 
> I spent the day in hospital yesterday, had ketones in my urine and couldn't keep any fluids down so they admitted me to administer IV fluids and IV anti emetics.
> 
> They told me I would be in for 24 hours but after the 3 litres of fluid went through the ketones had reduced and i ha managed to keep fulid and food down so they let me home YAY!!
> 
> I have had a lot of sleep but still threw up as soon as I got out of bed.
> 
> I am back at the hospital today to see about my diabetes so they will test my urine again and go from there.
> 
> Hope you are all ok xx
> 
> hope you feel better soon Squishy :hugs: would u like to be updated on pg 1???Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> What information do you need for pg 1?Click to expand...
> 
> just ur edd & gender of baby or if u wish to stay team yellow its ok tooClick to expand...

14th may baby girl :cloud9:


----------



## Sparklegirl

Squishy1982 said:


> Sparklegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squishy1982 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sparklegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squishy1982 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, have tried to catch up but you talk lots lol
> 
> I spent the day in hospital yesterday, had ketones in my urine and couldn't keep any fluids down so they admitted me to administer IV fluids and IV anti emetics.
> 
> They told me I would be in for 24 hours but after the 3 litres of fluid went through the ketones had reduced and i ha managed to keep fulid and food down so they let me home YAY!!
> 
> I have had a lot of sleep but still threw up as soon as I got out of bed.
> 
> I am back at the hospital today to see about my diabetes so they will test my urine again and go from there.
> 
> Hope you are all ok xx
> 
> hope you feel better soon Squishy :hugs: would u like to be updated on pg 1???Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> What information do you need for pg 1?Click to expand...
> 
> just ur edd & gender of baby or if u wish to stay team yellow its ok tooClick to expand...
> 
> 14th may baby girl :cloud9:Click to expand...

updated hun :thumbup:


----------



## Squishy1982

Not long back from hospital and it was a close call that they let me home again. 
I had to convince them that I had kept fluids down today as my ketones were up again. Luckily I escaped!! LOL

Have got to take insulin at night to try and control my fasting levels so will start that asap. Because I am now being treated with drugs for GD I will meet my little lady no later than 38 weeks :)

Been signed off work for another 4 weeks and then it will only be 5 weeks until I start hols before maternity leave :)

Look after yourselves ladies xx


----------



## Miwi

Aw seths you poor thing. That sounds awful! I so hope you get a good night tonight :hugs: I didn't realise it was the 5th or the 7th! It's very possible we could have our LOs on the same day then :) Exciting! Though I'm kind of hoping to go earlier . . . Around 38 - 39 weeks would be perfect! 

Glad you're back home squishy. Hope you get some rest, hospitals aren't the most relaxing places are they! :hugs:

Just had my dinner, will be heading out to my antenatal class soon, I'm nervous though god knows why!! I've heard a lot of bad things about them, but hey ho, may as well see what happens! Seths did you take hubby with you? Next week mine is working, so I think I will just go on my own but I'm a bit worried about funny looks?! Could do with an early night to be honest, I'm shattered today!! Xxx


----------



## Miwi

PS Cottles - I couldn't think of any where better to pass the first hour or so of labour ;) I say go for it . . . Well, I think I would! Xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies. I somehow got hook to Farmville 2 past few days and never got on here :( lol 

Just little update. Pass 2 nights i aint been sleeping to good i ask my mum about this annoying pain i was getting and turn out im now getting heartburn :(. So i pick up tesco's own brand of gavison and it taste minging and it doesnt come out bottle very well pretty thick :(. but it help for tonight its threw the night i really need it though and it hit me then :(


----------



## sethsmummy

Oh dear squishy! Glad you have got some insulin to try and help.. i hope it works. And woo for knowing you get to meet your baby 2 weeks early :happydance: also woot for not having to work much until baby comes :D 

thanks Miwi :hugs: I had a nice hour long bath with Seth and forgot about my pelvis and hip as the pain went away... lets just say it reminded me when i was trying to get out :haha: DH also told me off as i when i have been itching iv left bit huge scratches all over my legs and my bottom :blush: Hubby came with me for mine but we only had 1 which lasted 4 hours and that was it. I am surprised they made it so late at night hun.. most of the ladies will be shattered! could you not take a friend next week? Im sure they wouldnt mind. 

Hey Cherry :D you poor thing with the beartburn... i feel for you! literally! I'm glad the gaviscon stuff is working for you hun.. it doesn't work for me. I think all heartburn medicines taste disgusting! 

I feel a little more human after my bath apart from the pain is back under my left boob... little man needs to move out of there! sat watching the new series of teen mom and then one born every minute and then its bed time xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Oh I am not looking forward to two lots of feet kicking about in my ribs/under my boobs. I never really had that with Toby. He was breech til about 36-37 weeks do when he was turned he'd already run out of kicking room! Bizarrely though I did kind of feel like I was missing out. 

Cherry, I soooo feel your pain. I suffer from heartburn when not pregnant and have been sleeping on propped up pillows since about 11 weeks. Mine only eases off if I stay lying on my left with my top half elevated a bit. If I move at all it triggers it again. Not great when I'm still rolling onto my back in my sleep and DS is waking up every night so I'm going from lying to standing and back to lying. Took my first gaviscon tonight. Trying to keep it to a minimum because last time I had to take about 5 at a time by the end, just to take the edge off. 

I'm a bit annoyed tonight. My hip and pelvis were bad today so I warned DH that if/when Toby came into our room overnight, he'd have to take him back to bed. "Ok just wake me up" said DH. 
2pm came around and Toby wandered in. I woke DH and told him I was in pain, he'd have to take Toby back to his own bed. 
"what?"
Can you take Toby back to his room?
"what... Now?"
Er well yeah!

And he rolled over and went back to sleep. An hour later I woke up to Toby fidgeting and kicking me in the back so up I get, feeling like my hip is on fire, carrying my son back to his room. 
So now I'm in too much pain and too annoyed to sleep and the heartburn has started again and DH is snoring away and I just want to kick him.


----------



## sethsmummy

id go ahead and kick him hun! how inconsiderate after saying he would do it! When my dh does things like that i just keep waking him back up till he does what he was supposed to do! So sorry your hips are feeling bad hun :hugs:

i have midwife today and a list of complaints for her! 

xxx


----------



## Jenny_J

Yeah I think you should kick him too lol, right out the bed on his arse. Bloody men. 

Good luck at the midwives today.

I also have a midwife appointment, im not looking forward to it. Just got to try and keep my temper.


----------



## Miwi

Hi everyone. Just a quick one from me, I'm really struggling with my anxiety over whether LO is ok or not. I'm going loopy. Second night in a row that I've barely slept. Thank god I'm at the hospital at 1:30 today, I need to see her to put my mind at rest but I'm terrified there actually is something wrong and I've waited too long to act. Totally irrational fear!! I'm going to mention this to the consultant today as I really can't carry on like this! Xxx


----------



## Squishy1982

Miwi said:


> Hi everyone. Just a quick one from me, I'm really struggling with my anxiety over whether LO is ok or not. I'm going loopy. Second night in a row that I've barely slept. Thank god I'm at the hospital at 1:30 today, I need to see her to put my mind at rest but I'm terrified there actually is something wrong and I've waited too long to act. Totally irrational fear!! I'm going to mention this to the consultant today as I really can't carry on like this! Xxx

Hugs hun, there is nothing worse than worrying about the little ones. I hope that the consultant can put your mind at rest. 
Are you feeling baby move?


----------



## Miwi

Squishy1982 said:


> Miwi said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. Just a quick one from me, I'm really struggling with my anxiety over whether LO is ok or not. I'm going loopy. Second night in a row that I've barely slept. Thank god I'm at the hospital at 1:30 today, I need to see her to put my mind at rest but I'm terrified there actually is something wrong and I've waited too long to act. Totally irrational fear!! I'm going to mention this to the consultant today as I really can't carry on like this! Xxx
> 
> Hugs hun, there is nothing worse than worrying about the little ones. I hope that the consultant can put your mind at rest.
> Are you feeling baby move?Click to expand...

Thanks hun. Yea I do feel her move, though up until last week she was NUTS, now they are very light movements with just the odd turn. I phoned the midwife a couple of days ago and she said as long as I get ten movements a day not to worry - I do get that, but it's more the reduction thats scaring me. Im sure I'm just being a paranoid polly but Arghhh lol, I can't carry on like this! :dohh:


----------



## Mazzle

Hi all- how are we doing?

I'm nearly 28 weeks now and my belly has suddenly POPPED. Like, I'm enormous, and very obviously pregnant instead of fat... I keep looking at my belly and wondering how he can fit another 12 weeks growing in there!! Growth scan next week so hopefully will find out how big he might be :S

Anyone else suddenly get huge fast? TERRIFIED of being weighed now!

Xx


----------



## sethsmummy

Good luck for your scan Miwi, hope baby is ok. I got told the other day to expect smaller movements now as they don't have as much room to move about anymore :thumbup: Will be amazing for you to see her again. I hope the consultant can help you with something for the anxiety, it cant be good for you being so worried all the time. 

Mazzle - hey hun, I dont think i suddenly got huge, but i did POP but since then iv never really noticed myself get bigger lol. It will just be because baby has moved up a bit more OR has turned head down and sticking their bum out lol :haha: What day is your growth scan? I have my 32 week scan on Thursday and hopefully they will tell me an estimated weight. 

I need to weigh myself and hope iv put nothing more on! 14lb is more than enough for me! must get on the scales before i goto the midwife.

Shes gonna hate me today coz im going to do nothing but moan! going to tell her about my pelvis and hip, about my constant head ache, my hands joining in the swelling and the extreme night time itching. 

xxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Lol go seths... Vent at the midwife! Hope she can help with at least some of it
Miwi good luck hun :hugs: Anxiety is such a horrible thing. I hope the scan puts your mind at ease for a while at least 

I ended up putting Toby to bed for a second time last night then hid in the loo having some sort of panic/anxiety attack. DH has taken the day off work because he knows he's been a moron so he's taken toby out. I can't even bring myself to get out of bed for a drink. It's 1pm. I should be up. I should've done the housework. I should've eaten something today. But there's not a single bone in my body that has even the slightest bit of motivation and not a single part of me that cares. I suffer a lot with depression and this isn't it, but if I don't try super hard to sort this out, it won't be long. It's hard trying to not get depressed when the one person who you rely on for help is the person not doing what they ought to.


----------



## sethsmummy

awww cottleston huni :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Dont you worry about the housework and things.. they can wait! Tell DH to make something nice for tea when he gets back in or oder take away :thumbup: he should be making it up for you having to get up with Toby. i hope it doesn't develop into depression hun i know how hard it is to fight it normally so would hate you to have to go through it whilst pregnant. Your DH seriously needs to pull his finger out his butt and help you more! You are growing 2 babies in there and need all the help you can get and also all the rest you can get too! :hugs: :hugs:

will check back in once i get back from the midwife. xxxx Lots of love hun xxxx


----------



## isobel84

Oh Hun I hope u feel better soon, just take it easy n let hubby look after u! 

I weighed myself at mw today n at 34 weeks I've gained 7.5 lbs


----------



## Miwi

Hi ladies :)

I'm back from the clinic. LO is just fine, she didn't move much during the scan but she kicked her legs a little at one point and I swear I felt nothing. The DR said that because it looked like she was sucking her thumb she was probably sleeping / resting. I've a good amount of fluid and the blood flow from the placenta is fine too. Dr said she's not concerned so I really need to try and relax and enjoy her . . . I feel like I'm robbing myself of this time by being so emotional.

I asked about my anxiety and was basically told to 'chill out'. Haha I kid you not. I was rushed out of there so fast, wasn't even asked to sit down or anything just 'see you in two weeks' I was like erm, about my anxiety . . . 

As far as the GD goes the Dr actually said that when I come back I will most likely be started on insulin! I nearly fell off my chair. He reckons that 35 weeks is when insulin resistance peaks, however I've only ever had 2 high readings so that seems a bit intense to me especially as baby is measuring perfectly. But hey, what do I know!

Feeling a bit disheartened tbh, waited around for hours to be rushed through appointments. But so so glad baby is doing ok!

Cottles Hun I hope you start to feel better soon. I honestly think I'm headed down the same route, I've been there before and I'm noticing similar things. I have been sleeping late, laying in bed till all hours etc. feeling generally blah and lethargic. Will you talk to the midwife about it? I think I may make an appointment with my GPs midwife, cuz the clinic is just too rushed. I hope your hubby makes last night up to you, I'm glad he took the day off work :hugs: 

Seths- How did you get on? Hope she helped with your long list ;) 

Isobel- My goodness how have you gained so little? Lol. I need to know your secrets  God know how much I've gained!!


----------



## isobel84

I'm glad baby seem fine but it's hard work when u r being emotional. With my son I was very emotional about the whole thing but this time I got no choice then being headstrong as I'm a single mum. There's noone else that can get up n be there for my son then me. 



Seths how was your app? 

My secret? 
I do t want my son to be living a life overweight becomes I made bad choices in his life if that make sence? So we r living quite healthy. We don't have takeaways (the odd pizza) we don't have sweets and crisps or biscuits very often and I LOVE fruits. I could live on fruits!! 
My downfall is coke I drink about 2 pints a day. I'm a big girl cuz I love my food, I eat like two grown men :) but in this pregnancy I've become full quick so I think that's why I don't put on more. 

When I was preg with my son I was alot more active (I'm not now due to SPD) but no ate crap! N put on nearly 3 stones!


----------



## Miwi

isobel84 said:


> I'm glad baby seem fine but it's hard work when u r being emotional. With my son I was very emotional about the whole thing but this time I got no choice then being headstrong as I'm a single mum. There's noone else that can get up n be there for my son then me.
> 
> 
> 
> Seths how was your app?
> 
> My secret?
> I do t want my son to be living a life overweight becomes I made bad choices in his life if that make sence? So we r living quite healthy. We don't have takeaways (the odd pizza) we don't have sweets and crisps or biscuits very often and I LOVE fruits. I could live on fruits!!
> My downfall is coke I drink about 2 pints a day. I'm a big girl cuz I love my food, I eat like two grown men :) but in this pregnancy I've become full quick so I think that's why I don't put on more.
> 
> When I was preg with my son I was alot more active (I'm not now due to SPD) but no ate crap! N put on nearly 3 stones!

Good for you Hun! Sounds like you are making really good choices. I've not gained much during this pregnancy I don't think, but having GD means I'm restricted on eating too badly :winkwink: I have a big appetite too, but I don't think that does any harm if we're eating the right things! I'm also really conscious that I don't want my baby to pick up on my bad habits so I'm glad to be eating better :)


----------



## isobel84

So do u have to cut out carbs? I wouldn't do to good with that lol can u eat fruits as they r high in natural sugars?


----------



## Miwi

isobel84 said:


> So do u have to cut out carbs? I wouldn't do to good with that lol can u eat fruits as they r high in natural sugars?

Yea basically I have to watch carbs so I eat a lot of green veg, meat, cheese, salads, unsalted nuts and whole grain bread. I find protein and fat with carbs slows the release of sugar into the blood. I don't eat fruit anymore tbh, I miss it. I miss eating loads of veg and pasta, I could easily be vegetarian as I'm totally not a meat person. But hey ho, it's not forever at least. 
I have small amounts of icecream as a treat and I've also found that salted / plain popcorn is ok in small amounts too. That about as good as it gets lol.


----------



## sethsmummy

Well ladies looks like i probably wont be hitting full term :nope: My midwife thinks ill be lucky to hit 37 weeks the way things are going. My BP has shot back up again from 120/68 for the last 2 weeks straight back to 156/86 :( she did my full blood works as i get done every week now and is not looking forward to the results. Could see in her face as soon as she took my bp and looked back through my record... i just looked and said "its coming isnt it" and she nodded.. its just a case of how bad and how quick this time round. I am also aneamic so that will explain the being tired and not having any motivation lately. Told her about my pelvis and she said im doing the right things to help but theres not much else that can be done since physio didnt help last time. So with the bp hitting back up/swelling/headache its deffo coming :cry: 

I just hope to god things stay steady until at least 35 weeks! I couldn't handle Ethan being 100 miles away from me. I know i need to chill but now im worried about being ready for him if he comes really early. 

xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

miwi im glad she is ok :D just being a lazy maddam like ethan lol. sucks you got rushed out :S maybe bring everything up with your gp midwife and just tell her you felt rushed at the clinic. :S i dont see why they need to start you on insulin if your results are fine.. i would argue that at your next appointment. They DO NOT need to put you on insulin if your diet is controlling gd adequetly which yours is xxx


----------



## Miwi

Aw seths, I'm sorry you had a bad appointment :( That must be so worrying. Did she suggest any way that you might be able to lower your blood pressure? Wish we lived nearer I swear I'd take on some of your stressful jobs lol. I hope your hubby will pull his weight now. You never know, your bp went down for two weeks, so it could do that again :hugs: Ethan will be just fine Hun, you know what to look for now at least.

I think I will argue with them about the insulin tbh, I see no need for me to start it. And I'm petrified of sticking myself with needles. Im pretty sure also that once you are on insulin it means you are induced around 37 weeks . . . So it changes the whole ball game. Bloody hell lol. I think baby girl will be an only child at this rate :winkwink:


----------



## sethsmummy

Thanks hun.. no dh wont pull his weight where getting ready for Ethan is concerned. Thats "my" job. plus if he did he'd only do a half assed job and id get peed off and have to re-do it. Ill just have to have a mad week getting everything sorted next week and then thats it and i can rest for the rest of the time. No suggestions on how to lower it since im already on aspirin.. maybe the consultant will want me on more meds when i see him next week after my scan. I hope Ethan is still growing ok.. im measuring 35 weeks but that means nothing as fundal height is so out on bigger ladies lol. 

yeah deffo argue it hun. they have no need to make you take it when you are managing without it! but they dont have to induce at 37 weeks.. my sister was always induced at bang on 39 weeks. x


----------



## Miwi

Aw Hun well have a busy week and then you must rest! Or else. Haha. Youll know more at your scan definately, try not to worry till then (says she lol) as they can always do something no matter what is discovered. :hugs: I hope they are able to do something for you next week and the scan puts your mind at ease.

I'm peeved off about the whole insulin thing but I'm going to try and forget about it for the next couple of weeks. Ah that's good to know about your sister, I really don't want to be induced just because they gave me a drug I didn't need! Was her LO big? Feels like every dr you see tells you something different in that place, so no doubt I'll go in 2 weeks and they'll say something totally different again haha. At least I'll not have long to go by then anyhow! Xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

Just put your foot down and argue your corner hun! Dont let them bully you into anything!

Yeah my sisters babies were but but her 2nd was too and she didnt have GD for that one i dont think. all but 1 of hers have been over 10lb. Yup i think i will get the bedrooms finished over the weekend and then thats them done. Then cut the flat making sure EVERYTHING is clean including cupboards through the week and the windowsills etc. then if anybody dare make a damn mess i will kill them :haha: Cant wait for my scan to see he is ok.. and hopefully growing ok :) And not either super small or super big! 

Well i think i am going to get Seth into his bed.. do a little research into some notes in my folder and then head to bed. Cant be bothered with anything today at all in the slightest. Lots of love to all you ladies and i shall check in with you all tomorrow <3 <3 <£ :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Squishy1982

Definitely argue about the insulin hun, I have been put on a slow release one overnight but have really high fasting levels. My MW would not have put me on insulin for 2 high readings


----------



## Miwi

Good night seths, I hope you sleep well. I'm sure Ethan will be perfect :) Him and my LO would make great friends, lazing around all day living the life of Riley lol. I hope both of ours are neither too small or too big! I'm sure everything will work out alright in the end :) Night Hun xxx


----------



## Miwi

Squishy1982 said:


> Definitely argue about the insulin hun, I have been put on a slow release one overnight but have really high fasting levels. My MW would not have put me on insulin for 2 high readings

Thanks squishy. He knew by my reaction I was shocked!! Ive had one reading of 8.6 after breakfast but that was because I was silly and had two slices of toasted soda bread for breakfast, which I told him, and then another breakfast reading of 8.0. (After an hour, my goal is 8 or lower). But I had a temperature at the time and felt awful. Anyway Im determined that I'll not start insulin unless I need to . . . They seem so bloody drug happy in that place!
How are you getting on with the insulin Hun? Is it helping? Xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Didnt need any gavison last night lol :)

I should leave this thread for the weekend when i dont feel so tired from after work lol and i have plenty time to read this thread then as it always on the go.

My baby movements haven change she still pretty active. Love feeling those pops and when i go to bed i feel her stretching pushing against my belly :).

Been pretty achey today my back was killing me at work. I think they need to get better seats for pregnant ladies if we're meant to be working lol. x


----------



## Squishy1982

Miwi said:


> Squishy1982 said:
> 
> 
> Definitely argue about the insulin hun, I have been put on a slow release one overnight but have really high fasting levels. My MW would not have put me on insulin for 2 high readings
> 
> Thanks squishy. He knew by my reaction I was shocked!! Ive had one reading of 8.6 after breakfast but that was because I was silly and had two slices of toasted soda bread for breakfast, which I told him, and then another breakfast reading of 8.0. (After an hour, my goal is 8 or lower). But I had a temperature at the time and felt awful. Anyway Im determined that I'll not start insulin unless I need to . . . They seem so bloody drug happy in that place!
> How are you getting on with the insulin Hun? Is it helping? XxxClick to expand...

tonight is my first night so will see in the morning, its just a slow release one for now as it was only my fasting levels that were high. Got to start off at 10 units then increase by 2 a day if my levels are still high xx


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Seths- You wanna use my hubby for awhile? He baths and puts my kids to bed everynight, he will cook breakfast-dinner, he lets me sleep in, he changes diapers when home.  

Miwi- I would not agree to the insulin either hun!


----------



## realbeauty86

Seth: sorry things arent going to swell. I hope your pressure starts to go down and maybe baby won't have to come early. I have faith you'll make it to full term. =)

I know im late on this but im a lil mad everyone is gaining so little. Now since I've been pregnant my appetite has changed drastically. I get hungry a lot. Like my stomach starts to hurt when I dont eat. I dont even eat many fried foods anymore or I dont eat out a lot. I have gained a good 12lbs. Idk what that is in stones lol sorry. Im not as walkative as I usually am because my back bothers me now. So hopefully if I get pregnant again.... long time in the future lol I can manage better


----------



## CottlestonPie

12lb is good! I'm up at least 8lb and I'm only 18 weeks! I need to start eating better now DH is back at work. 

Miwi I'd definitely get a second opinion hun! Don't agree to anything you don't feel comfortable with. 

Seths :hugs: :hugs: I know it's a scary time and horrible to think about what might be coming but you're doing so well! I know how bloody difficult men can be but I'd try and get your hubby to take over some of the responsibility. Let him know of the risks. Tell a little white lie about the midwife mentioning light activities and bed rest. It's in the best interest of you and baby and he needs to understand that. I don't know if cramming all the stress and hard work into one week will help. It might push your body over the edge. Get hubby of his arse to help you out instead. Don't put it all on you. :hugs:

I had a chat with DH who insists that he doesn't remember either of the times he didn't take Toby back to bed. Apparently just because he's talking doesn't mean he's awake so I've been told to use any means necessary to wake him if I need help. I'll try not to abuse this new power by jabbing him in the face or anything :haha: I burst into tears trying to explain why it was so important to me and I think he gets it now so hopefully I can focus on getting myself feeling better without having to worry about him. 
I know it had an effect on me because today I got my first braxton hicks. I think the stress and the fact that I couldnt drag myself out of bed so I didn't drink enough is responsible. 

Hmmm it's 6:50 and I'm wide awake. Might try and get a bit more sleep before little man wakes up.


----------



## sethsmummy

Thanks guys, i love the support i get off you all. 

USAF - he took lil man in the bath last night :) And does change nappies as we take turns. I have to ask for him to do anything else though like cook unless hes in a real good mood. 

realbeauty 12lb is good! Its not even 1 stone (there are 14lb in a stone). I am back down a couple pounds to 19 stone 3lb this morning so a total gain of 10lb :happydance: 

Miwi - i think dh realised last night because i just went into myself after him having little digs at me again. he gave me a cuddle and apologised. hehe i cant lie about what the midwife said as he comes with me to every appointment (i dont give him the choice ;) ) I told the midwife i was going to have a "mad week" and she was ok with it because it then means i can mostly rest unless seth makes a complete mess and then id only have to do a little tidying every day. I think dh will have to take over all hoovering soon as our hoover is a nightmare.. takes a tonne of effort to get it to move across our carpet. 
I am glad your DH finally understands hun! I hope he helps you out a lot more. And do you know what.. thats what my DH says.. he doesnt remember half the stuff through the night if i have tried to wake him.. he even talks to me and wakes me up from my sleep in his sleep but then cant remember it in the morning :haha: I really hope you start feeling a little happier soon :D 
Hope you got some more sleep before Toby got up hun. and uh-oh on the braxton hicks. i was getting them from 18ish weeks too.. they are a nightmare now :hugs::hugs:

I hope you are all going to have a good day. Its DH's day on the laptop today so i only get on if he goes on the xbox or gets bored. Going to try going shopping when Seth is in nursery... oh the joys. Will take me half an hour or more to walk from the nursery to the shop. BUT with these anti biotics i might be able to walk a little faster yey :D 

xxxx


----------



## Jenny_J

Im just one massive moaner at the moment, found out yesterday I have plasenta previa, and my work arn't paying me, saying they have not got my sick notes! stressed to the max.....who knew a person could have so many tears


----------



## Squishy1982

Jenny_J said:


> Im just one massive moaner at the moment, found out yesterday I have plasenta previa, and my work arn't paying me, saying they have not got my sick notes! stressed to the max.....who knew a person could have so many tears

oh no, that must be so stressful! You need to ask them which ones they haven't received and get your GP to do a duplicate. 
My manager told me she had received my last one so I was a tad confused as I had it sent back to me by royal mail saying they couldn't deliver it. I am going to send them recorded delivery so I know that they have got there.

Where in Brum are you? I moved to Northumberland 8 years ago but go back regularly x

I am not going to moan anymore as I do that enough but hope you girls enjoy your days xx


----------



## Jenny_J

Squishy1982 said:


> Jenny_J said:
> 
> 
> Im just one massive moaner at the moment, found out yesterday I have plasenta previa, and my work arn't paying me, saying they have not got my sick notes! stressed to the max.....who knew a person could have so many tears
> 
> oh no, that must be so stressful! You need to ask them which ones they haven't received and get your GP to do a duplicate.
> My manager told me she had received my last one so I was a tad confused as I had it sent back to me by royal mail saying they couldn't deliver it. I am going to send them recorded delivery so I know that they have got there.
> 
> Where in Brum are you? I moved to Northumberland 8 years ago but go back regularly x
> 
> I am not going to moan anymore as I do that enough but hope you girls enjoy your days xxClick to expand...

Thing is my husband took them in personally. They are utterly useless, iv never know a company so bad. Im handing in my notice at the end of the month. 

Im in Warstock near the Maypole :) Where did you used to live? 

I feel so stressed and wound up, I wana smoke and drink so badly, obviously I wont,maybe I should just go to sleep.


----------



## Squishy1982

Jenny_J said:


> Squishy1982 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenny_J said:
> 
> 
> Im just one massive moaner at the moment, found out yesterday I have plasenta previa, and my work arn't paying me, saying they have not got my sick notes! stressed to the max.....who knew a person could have so many tears
> 
> oh no, that must be so stressful! You need to ask them which ones they haven't received and get your GP to do a duplicate.
> My manager told me she had received my last one so I was a tad confused as I had it sent back to me by royal mail saying they couldn't deliver it. I am going to send them recorded delivery so I know that they have got there.
> 
> Where in Brum are you? I moved to Northumberland 8 years ago but go back regularly x
> 
> I am not going to moan anymore as I do that enough but hope you girls enjoy your days xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thing is my husband took them in personally. They are utterly useless, iv never know a company so bad. Im handing in my notice at the end of the month.
> 
> Im in Warstock near the Maypole :) Where did you used to live?
> 
> I feel so stressed and wound up, I wana smoke and drink so badly, obviously I wont,maybe I should just go to sleep.Click to expand...

Grrr so annoying that they have lost them!

used to live Acocks Green nr solihull. my parents still live there xx


----------



## Jenny_J

Squishy1982 said:


> Jenny_J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squishy1982 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenny_J said:
> 
> 
> Im just one massive moaner at the moment, found out yesterday I have plasenta previa, and my work arn't paying me, saying they have not got my sick notes! stressed to the max.....who knew a person could have so many tears
> 
> oh no, that must be so stressful! You need to ask them which ones they haven't received and get your GP to do a duplicate.
> My manager told me she had received my last one so I was a tad confused as I had it sent back to me by royal mail saying they couldn't deliver it. I am going to send them recorded delivery so I know that they have got there.
> 
> Where in Brum are you? I moved to Northumberland 8 years ago but go back regularly x
> 
> I am not going to moan anymore as I do that enough but hope you girls enjoy your days xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thing is my husband took them in personally. They are utterly useless, iv never know a company so bad. Im handing in my notice at the end of the month.
> 
> Im in Warstock near the Maypole :) Where did you used to live?
> 
> I feel so stressed and wound up, I wana smoke and drink so badly, obviously I wont,maybe I should just go to sleep.Click to expand...
> 
> Grrr so annoying that they have lost them!
> 
> used to live Acocks Green nr solihull. my parents still live there xxClick to expand...

I will hunt it down or go back to the docs and get it again, I wont have to put up with them much longer :)

Stopped feeling sorry for myself now. Im blasting some heavy metal and putting my make up on :)

I refuse to get upset about other peoples uselessness now, il just be nice and tell them to go 'jump' lol.

Ahh cool, I know there :)


----------



## sethsmummy

Jenny_J said:


> Im just one massive moaner at the moment, found out yesterday I have plasenta previa, and my work arn't paying me, saying they have not got my sick notes! stressed to the max.....who knew a person could have so many tears

:o Omg what is it with employers and sick lines!! So sorry you have placenta previa hun. I hope its just a small one and not a large previa. I am glad you are telling work to stick it.. just make sure they give you your wages! 


Im having a bad day today.. when we took seth to nursery i was all over the place, looked like a drunk! so instead of going shopping we came home and i had something to eat and went back to bed... slept till 1:45pm! dh didnt even wake me to go get seth from nursery he went by himself and then shut the door when he got home so seth couldnt wake me up :cloud9: 

how is everyone else so far? xxx


----------



## isobel84

Good u got some rest today! 

Every evening I'm mentally highfive ing myself for one more day gone =one less day to go! 

Who's next in line for a baby?


----------



## Miwi

Jenny,my employer lost mine too. Lol. I don't know why it's so hard to keep track of a sick note!! My GP did me a duplicate, maybe yours could do the same? 

Seths I'm glad you got some rest! I hope you're okay Hun, sounds like you're having a rough time. 

How's everyone else doing today?

I've been to town to get a few bits and done some cleaning and I swear I'm totally wiped! I could sleep for a week. I honestly don't know how you all do it! I've made an appointment with the midwife at the GPs for next Thursday as I just want to talk to someone - I'm pretty sure she'll not rush me out and she'll actually answer my questions! So roll on Thursday! Xxx


----------



## Miwi

isobel84 said:


> Good u got some rest today!
> 
> Every evening I'm mentally highfive ing myself for one more day gone =one less day to go!
> 
> Who's next in line for a baby?

I think it might be me!! :huh:


----------



## isobel84

Nooo I'm due before you!! No que jumping!!


----------



## Jenny_J

Anyone would think it's rocket science ay Miwi lol, dumb ass bosses


----------



## CottlestonPie

I'd like to not be next please!


----------



## realbeauty86

CottlestonPie said:


> I'd like to not be next please!

I definitely understand where you're coming from. I feel the same way. I kinda wish I was further along tho, then I'd wanna be next lol im anxious


----------



## isobel84

These last weeks drags....


----------



## sethsmummy

thanks guys, i feel a bit better now although still a head ache and getting some dull pains. Oh also i cant sit on the darn floor anymore cross legged :dohh: Seth nocked his potty over while it had pee in it so i sat down to soak it up with toilet roll and could hardly breathe! lol Ethan has obv got bigger in there. 

oooo what have you been getting Miwi .. sorry im too nosy sometimes :blush: 
Glad you'v got an appointment with the midwife hun :) I hope she can answer some of the questions you have :D What time are you there? i have the consultant at 10:20am. 

ooo Isobel :D it does look like you are next.. although i may beat you and miwi if the midwife is right. xxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Oh no I think I'm last! Who will I talk to when you're all busy with babies? lol

I went shopping today at Bluewater. God that place is a nightmare.. I only go for convenience. Walked around for maybe 4 hours though and only got a backache towards the end. My hips were fine! Well.. Until I got home and sat down. Then they seized up but still, I was quite impressed :D


----------



## Miwi

Haha Isobel when are you due hun??

Seths seriously I got stuck on the floor about 20 mins ago hahaha. OH had to literally lift me up (poor man lol). I was trying to light the fire in our stove as its freezing in this house tonight. Won't be doing that again in a hurry!
Well, I went to the post office to finally post my duplicate sick line to my manager (recorded delivery lol), picked up my glucose test strips from the chemist, and then hit mothercare for some maternity pads and nipple shields! Also went to holland and Barrett for some tea tree oil and some tea tree oil soap - heard its good for healing after the birth in baths etc ad sprinkled on pads.

I hope your pains settle soon Seths Hun.

Think I'm going to spend the rest of my h&m gift card tomorrow and I'm going to have to pay out for some thrush stuff as its come on with avengence tonight. Grrrr!


----------



## isobel84

My bump is so sore almost like a burning feeling across the left side/ middle and right above my left bum cheek :( 

And now it started really burn down left side of my twinkle :/


----------



## kalyrra

Hey ladies!

Sorry it's taken so long, been a bit busy trying to adjust at home! Haven't gotten much sleep at all, little man keeps me up almost all night, and then sleeps most of the day. Go figure. Trying to adjust to breastfeeding, my milk finally came in... hurts like hell. I'll be holding that over Landon's head for years :haha: Healing slowly but steadily from the tear/episiotomy. The hospital sent me home with witch hazel and some ice packs. Motrin is my friend, lol. 

So far, have dropped about 18 lbs! Only about 30 lbs more to go to hit pre-pregnancy weight. :blush: Oh well. 
Still waiting for my feet to go down... they're actually twice as bad as they were when I was pregnant? Kind of annoying, can barely walk they're so tight. I'm going to have more stretch marks on my feet than my tummy. :haha: 

Anyway, here's a picture of my little guy!

https://i1194.photobucket.com/albums/aa379/ryodanslass/Landon1_zpseb23b9d9-1_zps31285456.jpg


----------



## sethsmummy

Dont you worry Cottleston you wont be left alone! I for one will be coming back on to keep talking :D I also thought of a plus size and pregnant, the mummy days hehe DH will have to most of the running round after the section so i will have plenty time for forum ;)

hahaha Miwi Im glad im not the only one getting stuck :haha: Sounds like you did quite a bit today! :D no wonder you are tired hun. Arnica is meant to be good too.. but its really pricey! I hope you get yourself something nice at H&M. Oh no for the thrush! I feel so sorry for you :hugs: nothing worse than thrush.. makes you just wanna chop it off :haha:

Isobel... do you think it might be a braxton hick?? Or could be a urine infection hun. 

the pains come and go miwi so its not too bad. I think its braxton hicks probably caused by this silly UTI. Drinking plenty of lemon barley water as the midwife said it coats your tubes and stops the stinging from the infection and once its cleared it could help prevent me getting another one! 

xx


----------



## isobel84

Kalyrra what a beautiful little one!! 

Seths no it's not BH I've had plenty of them n this is diferent. 
It's been gone for 10 min but it feels like its coming back? Surely it can't be contractions if bump isn't getting hard?


----------



## sethsmummy

kalyrra said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Sorry it's taken so long, been a bit busy trying to adjust at home! Haven't gotten much sleep at all, little man keeps me up almost all night, and then sleeps most of the day. Go figure. Trying to adjust to breastfeeding, my milk finally came in... hurts like hell. I'll be holding that over Landon's head for years :haha: Healing slowly but steadily from the tear/episiotomy. The hospital sent me home with witch hazel and some ice packs. Motrin is my friend, lol.
> 
> So far, have dropped about 18 lbs! Only about 30 lbs more to go to hit pre-pregnancy weight. :blush: Oh well.
> Still waiting for my feet to go down... they're actually twice as bad as they were when I was pregnant? Kind of annoying, can barely walk they're so tight. I'm going to have more stretch marks on my feet than my tummy. :haha:
> 
> Anyway, here's a picture of my little guy!
> 
> https://i1194.photobucket.com/albums/aa379/ryodanslass/Landon1_zpseb23b9d9-1_zps31285456.jpg

OMG how gorgeous is Landon!! ooo could just eat him up <3 

Congrats on loosing 18lb already too hun! oh dear have you mentioned your feet to the midwife when she comes to see Landon?? 

xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

hmm no i dont think so Isobel. as far as i know your tummy always gets hard with bh or contractions. If i were you and it keeps coming back id give a midwife a quick ring just to ask about it if its really sore xxx


----------



## isobel84

It's gone again :/ x


----------



## CottlestonPie

Oh my, look at that little face!! How gorgeous! 
The feet thing happened to me too with Toby. Took a few weeks for the swelling to leave my feet completely. But when they did I found that my feet hadn't really gone up a size or spread much like all the books and info sites tell you about.


----------



## Sparklegirl

kalyrra said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Sorry it's taken so long, been a bit busy trying to adjust at home! Haven't gotten much sleep at all, little man keeps me up almost all night, and then sleeps most of the day. Go figure. Trying to adjust to breastfeeding, my milk finally came in... hurts like hell. I'll be holding that over Landon's head for years :haha: Healing slowly but steadily from the tear/episiotomy. The hospital sent me home with witch hazel and some ice packs. Motrin is my friend, lol.
> 
> So far, have dropped about 18 lbs! Only about 30 lbs more to go to hit pre-pregnancy weight. :blush: Oh well.
> Still waiting for my feet to go down... they're actually twice as bad as they were when I was pregnant? Kind of annoying, can barely walk they're so tight. I'm going to have more stretch marks on my feet than my tummy. :haha:
> 
> Anyway, here's a picture of my little guy!
> 
> https://i1194.photobucket.com/albums/aa379/ryodanslass/Landon1_zpseb23b9d9-1_zps31285456.jpg

Omg congrats again, he is soooooo adorable :cloud9: 
well done on losing 18lbs :thumbup:


----------



## sethsmummy

Hey ladies,
how are we all today?

I was planning on starting my "mad week" but my sister phoned to say shes coming over this afternoon so will have to see how much i can get done today :thumbup: She has bought me some things for my hospital bag :) 

I still have my stupid head ache.. this is around day 7 and it just wont shift. Hopefully keeping busy will take my mind off of it. Full day number 2 for antibiotics and i hope they start kicking in today. I'v been peeing like a trooper :haha: the toilet was my best friend last night.. between midnight and 8am i must have gone around 6 times :dohh: 

Anyone else getting pains across the bottom of your bump when you turn over in bed?? xx


----------



## Jenny_J

sethsmummy said:


> Hey ladies,
> how are we all today?
> 
> I was planning on starting my "mad week" but my sister phoned to say shes coming over this afternoon so will have to see how much i can get done today :thumbup: She has bought me some things for my hospital bag :)
> 
> I still have my stupid head ache.. this is around day 7 and it just wont shift. Hopefully keeping busy will take my mind off of it. Full day number 2 for antibiotics and i hope they start kicking in today. I'v been peeing like a trooper :haha: the toilet was my best friend last night.. between midnight and 8am i must have gone around 6 times :dohh:
> 
> Anyone else getting pains across the bottom of your bump when you turn over in bed?? xx

Nothing worse then head pain, even more so when all we can take are paracetamol, I feel for you hun, hope it passes soon. 

I can't get through the night without peeing, but I do drink about a pint of water throughout the night, I keep waking up with hip pain, not even on the side I am laying on at the time, I dunno how I keep hurting it. 

Bought the push chair and moses basket today :)


----------



## sethsmummy

thank you hun. i only drink sips through the night. I get that with my hips too hun.. whichever one i lie on atm... the other hurts :haha: i have to flip all night

what pushchair did you get?? xxx


----------



## USAF_WIFE

I am extra sleepy today even though I slept in the hubby and I stayed up late on our game we play together. Finally got our baby girls name sorted so its Fallon Rayne like the ticker says. Got some cupcakes yesterday... I can't believe I spent 19 dollars on them but they were not just normal cupcakes going to dig in to one called hummingbird in abit they are mini ones so we all got to try ^.^ have a dozen.


----------



## sethsmummy

awwww lovely name hun :cloud9: 

what game do you play?? those cupcakes sound yummy :haha: xx


----------



## leepealoo

hi there

i wanted to ask if any one had to see a consultant at there hospital because of there high BMI??

i have to go on friday to see one and i am worried about what he is going to say it me.x


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies.

How cute is that little boy :) and congrats on loosing 18lbs x

I get back ache alot at the moment i think its due to the seat at work as its not very comfy :(. I toss an turn alot to hun but i dont get up and pee through the night lol I tired to sleep through it but i think i may have to get up and start going x


----------



## USAF_WIFE

We play World of Warcraft and thanks I love her name! Oh! The cupcake... Had walnuts and coconut in like a spice type cake and the frosting was to die for. :)


----------



## Miwi

Just wrote out a really long reply to all of you and ten my bloody Internet crashed. Lol. So I'll keep this to the point ;) 

Kalyrra - Oh my goodness he is just gorgeous!! Congrats again! 

Seths - I hope your headache eases soon, that's the worst pain i always think! I do have the pain across the bottom of my bump when I turn over Hun, I also have it when I put on leggings or when I'm very tired it happens as I go up the stairs! Strange. I think it's stretching? My muscles feel very loose.

USAF - Thats a great name! Love it :) And please stop discussing cupcakes, especially that one as it sounds so nice :haha: 

Leap- Hi and welcome. Yes, its common to be consultant ed or under shared care when you have an increased bmi. I wouldn't worry though Hun, most of us larger mums have very normal pregnancy - seems to be more of a precaution.

How's everyone else today? I've been running round like mad again today, got a couple more things for my hospital bag so I can check that off the list! OH is making chilli for me for dinner and I'm getting some Avon delivered shortly . . . I'm sad but very excited at my mad bargain buys lol (I'm getting like 15 items for about £10, shampoos n all) Yeoooo ;)


----------



## isobel84

leepealoo said:


> hi there
> 
> i wanted to ask if any one had to see a consultant at there hospital because of there high BMI??
> 
> i have to go on friday to see one and i am worried about what he is going to say it me.x

I saw the consultant once ( my BMI is 38) he just asked how my pregnancy was going, felt my bump n listened to baby n said I didn't need to see him again. That was it! He didn't mention my weight


----------



## isobel84

USAF_WIFE said:


> I am extra sleepy today even though I slept in the hubby and I stayed up late on our game we play together. Finally got our baby girls name sorted so its Fallon Rayne like the ticker says. Got some cupcakes yesterday... I can't believe I spent 19 dollars on them but they were not just normal cupcakes going to dig in to one called hummingbird in abit they are mini ones so we all got to try ^.^ have a dozen.

The more I say the name the more I like it! It's really nice x


----------



## isobel84

I was so tired before lunch but after some rest I got some cleaning done

My boy was ment to go see daddy but he's stuck at work with a broken car which means another week with no break.. Oh well


----------



## sethsmummy

leepealoo - hey hun i didnt have to see one. I started seeing one through choice due to how things went with ds1. 

Cherry - have you thought of getting one of those back supports that you sit on the chair? Helps you sit in the right posture. I cant remember what they are called but they were advertised on the tv a while back. oh man i wish i could sleep through the need to pee.. hehe last night i almost fell over in my rush to get to the toilet. :haha:

oh dear Miwi.. damn internet. thank heavens im not the only one getting the pain. its really sore when it happens and i have to rub it to make it go away. Did your avon order come?? Glad you got some more bits for your hospital bag :thumbup: I got some undies today.. they are HUGE but they will be great for going right up over my bump. 

aww that sucks Isobel :( Does your little one get really upset when he doesn't see his dad?? :hugs::hugs:

I am shattered. My bump hurts.. and i almost got stuck on the sofa! :dohh: dreading how im getting off it in the weeks to come lol. Going ot bed in a minute since im up with Seth in the morning (DH got up with him this morning). Hopefully i dont scratch like hell tonight as my arms are getting to be a bit of a mess :S xxxxx


----------



## Squishy1982

I am in agony with pains from being constipated due to these sodding tablets I am on to stop me being sick! I am just so fed up and I have ages left to go!!


----------



## sethsmummy

Squishy1982 said:


> I am in agony with pains from being constipated due to these sodding tablets I am on to stop me being sick! I am just so fed up and I have ages left to go!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

you could try a stool softener hun but ask gp or go into a chemist and ask the pharmasist which they would recommend with you being pregnant. That might help. So sorry you are feeling so horrid :hugs:


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Miwi- Thanks hun I love her name so much hah! Sorry no more sweets talk >.< haha

isobel- Thanks hun! I am quite happy with my second fav middle name being used.


----------



## Squishy1982

sethsmummy said:


> Squishy1982 said:
> 
> 
> I am in agony with pains from being constipated due to these sodding tablets I am on to stop me being sick! I am just so fed up and I have ages left to go!!
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> you could try a stool softener hun but ask gp or go into a chemist and ask the pharmasist which they would recommend with you being pregnant. That might help. So sorry you are feeling so horrid :hugs:Click to expand...

yeah hubby is going to pop out in the morning and get me something. Have had oranges and sugary water. Even tried hubbys suggestion of brushing my teeth lots as apparently it makes him go lol.
I just need a big fat fart to relieve some of the wind - classy bird me lol

sorry, all I do is moan


----------



## CottlestonPie

Oh god squishy that sounds horrid. I hope you get some relief asap. Not a nice feeling at all. 

Seths, Does nothing work for the itching overnight? Sorry you're getting more aches and pains. 

Afm... Had an ok day! Usual pains and stuff but I'm bored of complaining about them. Taking the "if I don't talk about then they're not really there" approach lol
Highlight of my day- feeling a kick from the outside. Total fluke but sooo cool! And also... Got a body pillow!! Sooo comfy :D


----------



## leepealoo

what did they talk to you about ? i am really worried about it


----------



## CottlestonPie

At my consultant appointment they took my blood pressure, listened to heartbeats, booked my GTT and asked if I had any questions. When I was pregnant with my son, they did that then decided I was better off under midwife care so I didn't see the consultant again. This time as I'm high risk with twins I'm booked in to see him again at 22 weeks.


----------



## isobel84

sethsmummy said:


> aww that sucks Isobel :( Does your little one get really upset when he doesn't see his dad?? :hugs::hugs:
> 
> I am shattered. My bump hurts.. and i almost got stuck on the sofa! :dohh: dreading how im getting off it in the weeks to come lol. Going ot bed in a minute since im up with Seth in the morning (DH got up with him this morning). Hopefully i dont scratch like hell tonight as my arms are getting to be a bit of a mess :S xxxxx

No he's alright about it, he's not in a routine to see him like that, me and his dad have been together 4.5 years just don't live together so he sees him fairly often and sometimes longer periods of times. It's just that I've had a hard week n wanted a night and day to rest. We don't live close so I can't just walk over there with my son. 


I hope u got some sleep! My thrush is back with revenge omg !


----------



## sethsmummy

thats good squishy.. i hope he can find something thats going to help. haha i giggled like an idiot at the big fart... im afraid im a classy bird too :blush: it seriously does feel good if you'v not been able to go for a while! 

Cottleston - nope nothing works as I'v tried the creams the midwife suggested. Im kind of hoping it will go away like it did last time :D ooooo gz on feeling from the outside!! It might not be a fluke hun! I have read a few twin journals where they have felt movement from the outside earlier. I think ill be falling apart by the end of this pregnancy but its all worth it in the end. 

Leepaloo - When i first saw consultant we talked about how my pregnancy was going and what happened during my first birth and how that pregnancy had went as they had no notes from it due to it being at a different hospital. He then put me on baby aspirin to help keep BP down and to help the blood flow to my placenta as with my first i had bad pre-e and he came out small. he checked my bp and i ended up on an ECG because my pulse was high. He ordered growth scans for me which i started at 28 weeks, have another this week at 32 weeks then one at 36 weeks. I see him after each of these. And he said i had to have a GTT which is pretty standard. (by the way my bmi was 44) 

Isobel - awww thats a shame you guys live so far apart. oh no did you get cream for it the other day? I hope it settles down again! And i hope your partner can come visit soon so you get some rest hun :hugs: 

Day 8 with a cracking headache and feeling sick with it today. BUT ITS SNOWING!! If it settles enough we are going to take Seth outside to play in it as he has never ever seen it (well seen and remembered.. he was too young last time there was proper snow). he keeps looking out the window at it <3


----------



## isobel84

Yeah I got some cream for it now, maybe it will help me stop being so grumpy if I just get rid! 

I love snow but snow in England is so silly lol atleast where I am it goes before it sets!


----------



## sethsmummy

Glad you got some cream hun :thumbup: cant blame you for being grumpy with thrush.. it sucks. 

Thats what usually happens here hun! Everytime everywhere was meant to be getting snow we have had nothing. This is the first snow we have had properly in over a year. Seth loved it lol he threw himself down the hill on his bum.. laughing all the way down. and dh fell over trying to get up the hill. I was a clever girl and stayed at the bottom and watched. Didnt fancy falling and hurting bump 

how is everyone elses day been? xxx


----------



## realbeauty86

Question: Idk if I can explain this right but bare with me. Also it could be tmi. So, do any of u women have an irritating pain in the middle of the night in your vagina. Not in it but around the outer lips. Like its annoying and Idk what to do, I wake up thru the night because of it. Any of u have this problem or am I weird lol

Also ... on another note. Do larger women always have c-sections or is it possible just like a small person to have a vaginal birth??? I know it depends on the baby mostly but im praying early that I dont have to have surgery. It just seems like most women have c-sections nowadays


----------



## isobel84

Can it be thrush? It drives me insane it's burning and itching and so sore! 
With my BMI 38 you can defenetly give birth notmally x


----------



## realbeauty86

isobel84 said:


> Can it be thrush? It drives me insane it's burning and itching and so sore!
> With my BMI 38 you can defenetly give birth notmally x

Idk what thrush is lol. Imma look that up but it doesn't burn.
(Im guessing that wasn't towards me. I looked it up and it speaks of something oral )
Oh and my bmi is much higher than yours lol. I believe im the largest woman here actually


----------



## isobel84

U can have trush in your twinkle its very sore but I think most ppl find it itchy and have discharge 

Or is it pain like inside in your bones like? 
Idk about the labour bit then I'm sure they would tell u if u couldn't give birth naturally?


----------



## CottlestonPie

I put on 4 stone during my first pregnancy. Bloated up like a puffer fish... And they still let me give birth naturally. :thumbup:


----------



## realbeauty86

isobel84 said:


> U can have trush in your twinkle its very sore but I think most ppl find it itchy and have discharge
> 
> Or is it pain like inside in your bones like?
> Idk about the labour bit then I'm sure they would tell u if u couldn't give birth naturally?

Oh no.. none of that. Could be n the bone. Idk. Guess I have to ask a Dr


----------



## Cherrybump

Ooh i nipped into the chemist for stool softer they cant give you one of the shelf they give you a behind the counter one. It was so yummy i could have drank the bottle they gave me lol. 

I know what your talking about seths' i think my mum has one but i really dont wanna take it into work with me lol Im in 4 days this week then off next week and then i think ive got 4 weeks left before maternity leave lol.

Do any of you know about working tax credit. I know you get it if your working and 25+ also if you work an have kids. 

Im turning 25 this month but shall be leaving work end of next month. Im going to ask the lady who's going to help us fill in forms (child tax credit, child benfit) I dont see the point in me applying for it if im going to leave work next month unless your still entitled to get it but i dont think i would be lol its confusing all this stuff.

I think i just skip the last page to reply so ill have to jump back and read it lol x


----------



## Cherrybump

Oooo it was snowing up here early on to :( i like the snow but i dont want it to set and then go all icing lol its meant to be like this for 4 days :(x


----------



## sethsmummy

realbeauty i sometimes get pains through my vagina both inside and on the outside. I'v no idea what it is though :shrug: No matter your size you should be able to give birth naturally hun, there are only very few who "cant" have a vaginal birth... i.e pelvis too small. You can give it a go if you are happy enough. They dont tend to give you a section in the uk just beacause you are a big women. There has to be either a medical reason or a very strong personal reason. Mine is that my previous birth went so bad and i dont think i could handle it happening again. My BMI is 44 and i was going to have a natural again until nerves got the better of me. 

Cherry - im glad you manager to get some softener hun :D As for the working tax....... you are right you get it at age 25 if you are working 24 hours or more or when you have children. I would claim it hun as once you stop working you get a 4 week run on :thumbup: And that will come in very handy for you. 

All of our snow is gone now. forecast to get some more between 6am and 12pm tomorrow though. xxx


----------



## Miwi

Hi ladies! I've been a bit quiet the last day or so, but I'm still here :) lol. Am feeling quite rubbish tbh, very sick and I've some shocking cramps in my back and lower bump. LO is moving ok though, so I'm trying to just rest and see if it helps. Had a bath and felt like it eased but now tat im out im really sore again. Ugh. I'm beginning to really hate being pregnant . . . Which makes me feel so ungrateful as I wanted this for so long and I know I'm lucky to be here . . . 

I'll be on better form tomorrow, honest! Hope you're all ok :) xxx


----------



## kraftykoala

I'm another quiet one, time just gets away from me lately! All is good here, managing the diabetes ok, the clinic were pleased with me :) I'm growing loads despite losing a bit more weight, I'm massive and theres still 10 weeks to go!
 



Attached Files:







8378247418_df11dc975e.jpg
File size: 125.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## realbeauty86

Krafty your bump is awwwesome lol.... Congrats on keeping the diabetes under control. Im sure that isn't the easiest thing in the world to do.


----------



## sethsmummy

So sorry you are feeling rubbish Miwi :hugs: are they constant pains huns? or just every now and again. Don't feel bad about starting to hate being pregnant.. I'm with you on that one but we are nearly at the end :flower:

Hey Krafty, Glad your managing the diabeties well and gz on loosing some weight! Lovely bump photo xx


----------



## Jenny_J

Morning ladies, how are you all today?

Iv not been up to much, im very boring now lol, not much I can do really. 

I had to take my eternity ring off, my fingers have swelled a little, and it made the ring tight, so off that came. 

I have my GTT test Thursday, hope it goes well.

I have some new snakes being delivered at about 6pm today, I can't wait :)


----------



## Miwi

Krafty- What a lovely bump! You look great. Well done with the GD it's hard isn't it. But at least it's not forever!

Seths - Erm it's like constant period pains in my lower bump and back and I'm quite sore when I move around too much, feels like my bump is very tender towards the bottom. Little miss was quite active this morning for the first time in a few mornings so I'm not really worried about her, but I can't help wondering if my body is getting ready . . . Ive been very, ahem, regular aswell basically every time i eat for the first time ever! Its weird. I'll prob go over due now I've said all that though lol. Also noticed last night and this morning that my nipples are sore and look like bullets haha, there's a bit more leakage too! Eeek!
How are you today Hun? How's your head?!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Jennyyyyyyyy I'm so jealous! I want snakes! I nearly got myself a salmon boa before I was pg but then I came off bc and decided to wait til the babies are less newborny because I also want a carpet python which will likely be a bit stroppy and will take a bit more time/work. What are you getting?

Hope everyone's ok today ladies! Need to catch up on the thread again but might have to wait as I've spent half the day sleeping lol


----------



## sethsmummy

Hey Jenny, oh my gosh your rings are just off now! I had to make my wedding ring off about 2 months ago lol Good luck with your GTT hun :D 
oooo snakes... what kind of snakes are you getting hun? 

Sounds like your body is getting ready Miwi. Seems our bodies are doing things at the same time lately :haha: I have erm.. been very regular too. And i used to go a lot anyway.. always right after a meal.. but now im going more often. Has it been cold where you are? OR do you wear something semi tight fitting on top? That might cause the nipples being like bullets if there is something rubbing against them. My leakage seems to have stopped thought :s 

I am not too bad today thanks hun. My head isn't as sore as usual but there is still a little niggling head ache there. I'v hit the point of being fed up of being pregnant. Sick of having severe pains when trying to turn over in bed, sick of going to the toilet 100 times a day, sick of the head aches and heartburn. Sick of the constant pains i get through my abdomen and how tender my tummy seems to be. But i know hitting this point means there is not too much longer to go. 7 and a bit weeks :thumbup: Took me aaaaaaages to waddle down to get Seth because my hips are sore and the pain was running upto my back too. On a good note Seth had his first day at nursery with no nappy on and he stayed dry :D :happydance: I hope we have cracked the potty training now. Give him a little while and then tackle night time too. 
I'm getting excited about my scan now and getting my section date :D 
xxxx


----------



## Miwi

Yey for Seth! That's great news :) You could have him dry before Ethan comes and then you'll only have one nappy to deal with lol. That's got to be a relief!! :haha:
Glad your head is feeling a little better. I wonder if our bodies are both getting ready, makes me feel a little better if that is the case, cuz honestly the last few days have just been awful. I cant cope if im going to feel like this for the next 7 weeks! I'm like you, I can't wait to be able to turn over in bed without wincing! I neve thought I'd say I was sick of being pregnant . . . How niave! Lol.
When's your scan Hun?

I'm glad I'm in with the midwife on Thursday, I feel like I need a bit of reassurance and I want her to check my blood pressure and LOs heartbeat. Do you know if they can tell if you're dilating from a routine scan? Or would they have to do an internal specifically to check? Xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

yeah one nappy would be way better than dealing with 2! lol. Save on the cost too :) 
Dont worry hun i think most of us get to the fed up point in the end. Especially if its a rough pregnancy... there is only so much we can all take. 
My scan is 10:20am on Thursday, I'm going to make sure they tell me an estimated weight and write down his measurements for me so i can compare them to seths. At my last scan she checked my cervix while she was doing the scan... if they press down hard enough they can see it :) Im not looking forward to that bit as any pressing on my tummy hurts quite a bit now. I give up trying to get reasurance from the midwife on Ethans heart rate as he doesn't stay still long enough for her to get a decent reading. The only time in the last 32 weeks iv heard it properly was during my ecg when he hadn't been moving. Then again I am sure we will start getting internals at some point soon. I had them with seth from 35 weeks xxxx


----------



## isobel84

Hey ladies 
Ive been nesting! Cleaned for like 3 hours and now I'm totally out, I'm hurting n I'm so tired! But I feel I new o keep cleaning?! U can't even tell I've done it, I've done the bits u don't do often like windows n blinds for example


----------



## sethsmummy

I was doing that yesterday! haha place still looks like a bomb site. I cleaned out kitchen cupboards and cleaned skirting boards and scrubbed the floor by hand instead of with a mop. 

You'v not long left to go hun! xxx


----------



## Jenny_J

sethsmummy said:


> Hey Jenny, oh my gosh your rings are just off now! I had to make my wedding ring off about 2 months ago lol Good luck with your GTT hun :D
> oooo snakes... what kind of snakes are you getting hun?
> 
> Sounds like your body is getting ready Miwi. Seems our bodies are doing things at the same time lately :haha: I have erm.. been very regular too. And i used to go a lot anyway.. always right after a meal.. but now im going more often. Has it been cold where you are? OR do you wear something semi tight fitting on top? That might cause the nipples being like bullets if there is something rubbing against them. My leakage seems to have stopped thought :s
> 
> I am not too bad today thanks hun. My head isn't as sore as usual but there is still a little niggling head ache there. I'v hit the point of being fed up of being pregnant. Sick of having severe pains when trying to turn over in bed, sick of going to the toilet 100 times a day, sick of the head aches and heartburn. Sick of the constant pains i get through my abdomen and how tender my tummy seems to be. But i know hitting this point means there is not too much longer to go. 7 and a bit weeks :thumbup: Took me aaaaaaages to waddle down to get Seth because my hips are sore and the pain was running upto my back too. On a good note Seth had his first day at nursery with no nappy on and he stayed dry :D :happydance: I hope we have cracked the potty training now. Give him a little while and then tackle night time too.
> I'm getting excited about my scan now and getting my section date :D
> xxxx


I have mostly corn snake here, but this time im getting some African house snakes :) they have such cute little faces.

I have managed to keep my wedding ring on, as it's a thicker band than the eternity one, don't know how long il be able to keep it on for though lol.

I remember potty trainning arrgg what a pain, I didn't bother using a potty with Freya, I just put her straight onto the loo (with a child seat thingy). 

Im pretty crap at walking, and im only 25 weeks :( I keep getting stitch in my right side, even though I walk at a snails pace lol


----------



## sethsmummy

awww :) I couldnt ever have a snake.. haha i think they would freak me out. 
Fingers crossed you might be able to wear it right till the end hun.. I was gutted since i hadn't even been married long when i had to take it of.. and erm now.. its gone missing :blush: 
I cant use the big toilet with Seth yet as he is petrified of it with him being so small. If he was regular sized then i don't think it would be such a problem but for him its just too high. 
Lol I waddle everywhere now. urgh stitched hurt like hell. Iv not had one of those for a while.. but i bet iv just jinxed myself :dohh: :haha: I love walking with Seth... thats my excuse for walking slow lol x


----------



## kraftykoala

I would love to get the nesting bug, my house is a tip and I have so much to do!!

I am having such a hard time sleeping at night, i'm getting so many leg cramps and it's so uncomfy :(


----------



## sethsmummy

:hugs::hugs: big hugs krafty. I'v not got the nesting bug yet, I actually detest doing it all but i know it needs done. Im afriad of being put on bed rest for my BP before I'v got everything sorted out as i know dh wont do it for me xx


----------



## Jenny_J

sethsmummy said:


> awww :) I couldnt ever have a snake.. haha i think they would freak me out.
> Fingers crossed you might be able to wear it right till the end hun.. I was gutted since i hadn't even been married long when i had to take it of.. and erm now.. its gone missing :blush:
> I cant use the big toilet with Seth yet as he is petrified of it with him being so small. If he was regular sized then i don't think it would be such a problem but for him its just too high.
> Lol I waddle everywhere now. urgh stitched hurt like hell. Iv not had one of those for a while.. but i bet iv just jinxed myself :dohh: :haha: I love walking with Seth... thats my excuse for walking slow lol x

This will make 17 snakes. I had over 50 but had to cut down, as I wont be able to care for that many after the section, hubby has said he will care for about 20 for me, untill im well enough to do it again. Then im building back up again, once I can convert the bedroom, and baby has moved into her sisters room :)

Nawww he is a little mini? so cute. 

I was only walking at like 2 mph lol. I looked cross between a penguin and a mammoth walking in the snow today haha


----------



## isobel84

34+4 today 
https://i1265.photobucket.com/albums/jj506/isobel84/0A4DED9E-24D9-4BC4-AE65-CFFF92B56595-1253-0000016EA4AA4C81.jpg


----------



## Sparklegirl

isobel84 said:


> 34+4 today
> https://i1265.photobucket.com/albums/jj506/isobel84/0A4DED9E-24D9-4BC4-AE65-CFFF92B56595-1253-0000016EA4AA4C81.jpg

Wow beautiful bump hun :thumbup:


----------



## sethsmummy

omg sparkle i love your avatar hun!

Isobel lovely bump hun! Its so lovely and round... can i swap lol 

seth is deffo a little mini Jenny. At 3 years old he is in 9-12/12-18 month clothes but now hes stopping wearing nappies they are waaayyy too big on the waist. Last time he was weighed he was 26lb which is average for a 1 year old lol 
hahah a mammoth penguin :haha: DH calls me waddle the penguin when we are.. nasty bugger lol.

xxx


----------



## Miwi

Isobel that's a gorgeous bump! I'm jealous lol, mine doesn't look like that naked :haha:

Thanks for the info Seth I'm going to ask them to look and see if I'm dilating. I'm sure I'm not but I'd be interested to see. 

There's no room in my stomach :( OH made a big pot of mince before he went to work bless him as I'm still cramping quite badly and I can barely get through one bowl. Humph! Lol


----------



## sethsmummy

hahaha i was full after one sausage sandwich :haha: That was real nice of DH to make you mince :flower: Your welcome for the info :) 

Got a TMI question for you ladies...

The last few days I'v noticed my knickers are wet and its not urine as it doesn't smell like pee. But it is a horrible smell though :S I'm going to start wearing a pad I think and see if that helps. 

x


----------



## Miwi

sethsmummy said:


> hahaha i was full after one sausage sandwich :haha: That was real nice of DH to make you mince :flower: Your welcome for the info :)
> 
> Got a TMI question for you ladies...
> 
> The last few days I'v noticed my knickers are wet and its not urine as it doesn't smell like pee. But it is a horrible smell though :S I'm going to start wearing a pad I think and see if that helps.
> 
> x

Mmmm a sausage sandwich! That sounds lovely!

I wonder if it could just be discharge? Though if there's a smell it might show something like BV? I'd ask the dr on thurs Hun, but I wouldn't worry until then, just keep an eye on it. I'm kinda damp lately too, but I think it's just vaginal fluid, I don't think it's my waters or anything. Ugh, is it march yet?? Lol xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

yeah iv just been reading that near the end your discharge gets more runny :dohh: oh the joys. I think i will deffo mention it.. I am sick to death of having a shower and then a few hours later i smell again down there :blush: 
I wonder if it is something like BV... that could explain my pains as the antibiotics the midwife gave me for my UTI have not even touched it :cry: I only have one day of them left and im still as sore and uncomfy as i was when i started them.. apart from now when i pee... there is LOADS. I went to the bathroom last night and the whole 15 minutes i was on the toilet I kept peeing! Like 4/5 big pees :S 

xx


----------



## Miwi

sethsmummy said:


> yeah iv just been reading that near the end your discharge gets more runny :dohh: oh the joys. I think i will deffo mention it.. I am sick to death of having a shower and then a few hours later i smell again down there :blush:
> I wonder if it is something like BV... that could explain my pains as the antibiotics the midwife gave me for my UTI have not even touched it :cry: I only have one day of them left and im still as sore and uncomfy as i was when i started them.. apart from now when i pee... there is LOADS. I went to the bathroom last night and the whole 15 minutes i was on the toilet I kept peeing! Like 4/5 big pees :S
> 
> xx

I sound like I'm copying you! Lol. But I've had something similar where I pee and then it just keeps going. Though I wouldn't class it as a big pee - keep an eye on that won't you! I had BV at the beginning of my pregnancy, what I used was the over the counter treatment you can get in boots - its called multi gyn acti gel, it's totally natural and safe in pregnancy, you just use it morning and night and it sooths the pain too. You use it for a week I think. Only thing is it costs a tenner! But it did work for me. It treats thrush too :thumbup:


----------



## Sparklegirl

ladies i have a question, this afternoon while i was relaxing on couch lil munchkin was kicking but then i felt something strange it wasnt like a kick it was like that area was contracting the releasing it only lasted a few seconds these weird sensation but coninues for like 30 min or so?? it wasnt painfull or anything it just felt weird what can this be did any of you experience this i hope i explained it properly


----------



## Miwi

Sparklegirl said:


> ladies i have a question, this afternoon while i was relaxing on couch lil munchkin was kicking but then i felt something strange it wasnt like a kick it was like that area was contracting the releasing it only lasted a few seconds these weird sensation but coninues for like 30 min or so?? it wasnt painfull or anything it just felt weird what can this be did any of you experience this i hope i explained it properly

Sounds like braxton hicks Hun, practice contractions that start in your 2nd / 3rd tri :thumbup: As long as it didn't hurt I wouldn't worry! Xx


----------



## Sparklegirl

Miwi said:


> Sparklegirl said:
> 
> 
> ladies i have a question, this afternoon while i was relaxing on couch lil munchkin was kicking but then i felt something strange it wasnt like a kick it was like that area was contracting the releasing it only lasted a few seconds these weird sensation but coninues for like 30 min or so?? it wasnt painfull or anything it just felt weird what can this be did any of you experience this i hope i explained it properly
> 
> Sounds like braxton hicks Hun, practice contractions that start in your 2nd / 3rd tri :thumbup: As long as it didn't hurt I wouldn't worry! XxClick to expand...

really??? wow i had no idea i could get them this early :dohh: thank you for replying


----------



## Cherrybump

Wow i had a bit to read there lol. 

I only get achey when i sit on the seat at work and i was really sore today :(. I get discharge alot which bugs me so i always stick some tissue down there so it doesnt get on my knickers lol (or those thin towels lol) When i go to pee it little a mini dribble and the it and then few minutes later i feel like i need to go again. If i try to hold it in i get pressure down there and it feels like im bursting lol 

Ive got midwife tomorrow which im looking forward to. hope baby's head is still down. I know im getting more blood tests done tomorrow to and ill have to book myself in for the wooping cough jag. Have any you ladies got it get? 

Seths - thanks i might just go ahead and claim for the 4 weeks lol. 

Im also getting bit sick of being pregnant to only because i hate not getting a good sleep and having a sore back at work lol. Also i noticed alot of you ladies have leaking boobies, mines aint leaking or cracking or anything. but ill rub some nipple cream on when i remember to lol xxx


----------



## Miwi

Good morning everyone :)

I'm being busy today, sorting all LOs stuff out. Got some baby clothes in the wash, going to organise things in her room and get her pictures up. And then I should be done with my nursery :) I'll post pictures later! 

I feel like I need to do this while I still have a tiny bit of energy!

Question - Is it normal for baby to start dropping around now? She's definately a lot lower, and I'm wondering if that's why I'm cramping, it's maybe stretching?!

Xxx


----------



## Sparklegirl

Miwi said:


> Good morning everyone :)
> 
> I'm being busy today, sorting all LOs stuff out. Got some baby clothes in the wash, going to organise things in her room and get her pictures up. And then I should be done with my nursery :) I'll post pictures later!
> 
> I feel like I need to do this while I still have a tiny bit of energy!
> 
> Question - Is it normal for baby to start dropping around now? She's definately a lot lower, and I'm wondering if that's why I'm cramping, it's maybe stretching?!
> 
> Xxx

ooohhhh how exciting getting everything ready :happydance: cant wait to see pics Miwi..


----------



## Sparklegirl

ladies are you ready for my jelly belly :haha:???? i dare to bare my plus size bump:blush::dohh:

https://img819.imageshack.us/img819/9731/26weeks.jpg


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Going in to the doctors this morning ive been having extreme lower back cramps and lower right side on and off. They want to make sure everything is ok I think its just my fluids but this has happened 3 times I am getting scared.


----------



## Cherrybump

sparkle lovely bump :)

usaf wife: Ive not had no problems so far so im sorry i cant help you :( I hope it doesnt last to long for you though.

I had midwife today and everything is right on track even got dvd and a book to do with breastfeeding. Ill have to give it a read lol and i wanna watch dvd as i really wanna breastfeed:)


----------



## sethsmummy

USAF - how did it go at the doctors hun?? I hope everything is ok :hugs:

Sparkle - I love you bump and i love what you do with your pictures! <3 And deffo braxton hicks by the sound of it :thumbup:

Miwi - Yeah you can drop now as baby should be head down and possible engaged! :) I think with seth i dropped at 33 weeks. Dont think i have yet this time. Can't wait to see pics of your nursery :D Thanks for the info on the cream, ill check with consultant though before i get anything incase its not BV

Cherry - good luck at the midwife hun :) I had my whooping cough and had a reaction to it.. apparently thats very rare though. Its led to the injection area being really itchy all the time, It's only just starting to calm down now after 4 weeks. Lol im lick that.. always feel like im going to burst whether i have just been or not :haha: My nipples have stopped leaking now, i didn't leak at all with seth so i wouldnt worry.. some women dont until after baby is born. And its deffo worth claiming it even if you only get a couple weeks of it hun :thumbup:


AFM - I think i have hit breaking point. I had a complete melt down today. Woke up in a good mood.. then got a letter through the post saying we hadnt paid the council tax and it needs paid by the 24th. I thought oh great... so after paying that and the gas and electric i was left with a whole £9 to get food :nope: And it means we don't have enough money for dh to come to the hospital on thursday so i have to go by myself. We have no more money till next tuesday but that has to pay the damn phone bill which is £40 (we get £56) and pay for dh's bus to the job centre. stupid phone bill is so high from having to phone damn premium rate number to the bank. On top of that i had yet another shit night sleep which included dh throwing himself over in his sleep and ramming me straight in the stomach with his elbow then laughing and turning over (all in his sleep). So que the stomach pains and constant braxton hicks that I have been having all darn day. Then when we headed off to the nursery to take seth we had to goto the shop to get some change for seth to pay for his nursery snack.. I stood in the que to get the gas and electric and pay the council tax and gave DH £10 and asked him to go with seth and let him pick a sweet then ask for some 10p and 20p peices in the change.... what did he do.. gave me a dirty look and refused to do it. Then when i had a go at him for it he fucked off home and left me to take seth to nursery by myself. So when i got home i put the Gas and electric on the meter and went into the bedroom, slammed the door on the way then just broke down. I was that bad i was hyperventilating. DH eventually came in and gave me a cuddle asking what was wrong. am i just fed up?! I couldnt be bothered explaining so just told him about the stomach pains. Then later when we were in the shop trying to get stuff with the whole £9 he got in a mood AGAIN because i was trying to work out what we could actually get. 
SO now i feel like a dead end waste of space because there is hardly any food in the house and thinking why the hell am i bringing another child into this home when he have times like this where we cant even afford food. I am a good for nothing piece of crap. I just don't know how the hell im supposed to manage. Add in all the cleaning and i just can't cope, dh isn't helping me in the slightest in getting sorted and it just seems to get messed up as soon as i am finished :cry: :cry: Im sick of hurting, im sick of peeing all the time. Doctor phoned this morning to tell me the antibiotics iv been taking are no good for the infection i have so iv took a weeks worth for nothing! Have to walk the 30 mins out to the doctors to get yet more antibiotics to get rid of the UTI. I just want it all to end :cry:

So sorry for such a long long post I just dont know what to do with myself.


----------



## USAF_WIFE

I went in and they pretty much did nothing and just checked her hb was fine. Gave me BS reasons as to why this is happening and take it easy... OK! With two kids and a house to keep up on LEMME DO THAT! Either way I have a scan on the 28th so I hope my baby girl is ok in there truely. 

Seths- Aww hunny *HUGS* I am so sorry you are going through a rough bout! I hope things look up soon! You are doing your best and that is good enough!


----------



## Cherrybump

Seths...Ditto.

I know how you feel. apart from bh i aint had them yet. Council are right nut jobs. Im still waiting for them to get my housing benfit fix and let me know what the heck it is. I got another ltter today after me phoning last week about over paid housing benfit fromaug to sep because Ryan moved in even though he never started his job until the 3rd of sep they still want the money back and it say on the letter i have 14 days to pay it back and if i dont they passing it on to someone else. I was told to ring them back to work out a payment method but im not going to waste my time ill just wait for this person so i can tell them that im still waiting on the coucnil dealing with my case/claim.. plus when i was in few weeks ago i was told to pay extra ten pound on top of my rent and i was told how much to pay the next day from the lady helping us. which has helped me out a bit. If she has my rent correct there so be a back log of housing benfit there due to me which should credit my account and this over payment should vanish i hope. 

Has for men Ryan is the same. I ask for help and he doesnt bother his ass. I clean the house and within seconds he dump his jacket or shoes on the floor. Or if he ask bought cans of juice crisps (snacks) leaves them in teh middle of the floor. ive told him he cant keep doing them when the baby comes along. Im now having to save money to buy a single seat for living room so when Paige is here ive got a seat for me to sit on with her. Im ready for her to come but i dont think ryan is at all. I do the dishes i hoover, made his tea/coffee. I pay for rent/tax electris all out my wages to and he pays nout because he has his own bills(debt) which i get but the odd cash he does have spare he could have out. (like when he finds money at work on the floor) could use that for gas as we dont have enough cash for the heating to be on. 

I feel your pain so much and its so tiring. I cant wait until i can get another flat and leave him here trying to do it all himself. see how long he last without any help from me. xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

Thank you USAF :hugs: They always seem to fob us off with bs reasons. Im glad you have a scan coming up though to make sure everything is ok.

Cherry - the council suck. I mean i know its my fault for forgetting to pay the council tax but they could give you a little longer instead of 7 days. We had all that trouble when DH lost his job and had to start JSA again. They took ages to sort out claim out and we were threatened with being kicked out if we didnt pay the rent. Impossible with no money! We have £70 arrears on our rent account from that mess up but will sort that out after ethan comes along. Fingers crossed when they get you sorted out the backdated payments clear your debt with them. Its funny they are quick enough to get on at you about what you owe them... but they are slow in sorting out your housing/council tax benefit. 
Men are just useless. my DH goes through faxes of helping then big fazes of doing nothing and then moaning at me because things are getting messy. does he take up all the room on the seat you have? We have a 3 seater sofa and a single chair in our living room. I'm afriad debt or not (dh and i both have debt ourselves) he should still be helping you out with bills! I wouldnt stand for that crap. yeah the heating is a sore point in our house too and the prices rise at the end of the month :S Does he know you are applying for another flat by yourself? 

xxx


----------



## Miwi

Sounds like everyone is having a rough day :hugs: I hate money. I had a panic today thinking we won't qualify for tax credits, OH called them and they're sending us a pack out, so I guess we do, but not as much as I thought. I hate applying for things and filling in forms stresses me right out, it's ridiculous. I really panic about forms and official things. OH thinks I'm nuts, but I've always been the same. We need to do the paperwork now so we can change our circumstances when LO is born. We can't afford to go without money when she's born. Anyway, sorry for blabbing, I hope tomorrow is better for everyone xxx


----------



## Sparklegirl

sethsmummy said:


> USAF - how did it go at the doctors hun?? I hope everything is ok :hugs:
> 
> Sparkle - I love you bump and i love what you do with your pictures! <3 And deffo braxton hicks by the sound of it :thumbup:
> 
> Miwi - Yeah you can drop now as baby should be head down and possible engaged! :) I think with seth i dropped at 33 weeks. Dont think i have yet this time. Can't wait to see pics of your nursery :D Thanks for the info on the cream, ill check with consultant though before i get anything incase its not BV
> 
> Cherry - good luck at the midwife hun :) I had my whooping cough and had a reaction to it.. apparently thats very rare though. Its led to the injection area being really itchy all the time, It's only just starting to calm down now after 4 weeks. Lol im lick that.. always feel like im going to burst whether i have just been or not :haha: My nipples have stopped leaking now, i didn't leak at all with seth so i wouldnt worry.. some women dont until after baby is born. And its deffo worth claiming it even if you only get a couple weeks of it hun :thumbup:
> 
> 
> AFM - I think i have hit breaking point. I had a complete melt down today. Woke up in a good mood.. then got a letter through the post saying we hadnt paid the council tax and it needs paid by the 24th. I thought oh great... so after paying that and the gas and electric i was left with a whole £9 to get food :nope: And it means we don't have enough money for dh to come to the hospital on thursday so i have to go by myself. We have no more money till next tuesday but that has to pay the damn phone bill which is £40 (we get £56) and pay for dh's bus to the job centre. stupid phone bill is so high from having to phone damn premium rate number to the bank. On top of that i had yet another shit night sleep which included dh throwing himself over in his sleep and ramming me straight in the stomach with his elbow then laughing and turning over (all in his sleep). So que the stomach pains and constant braxton hicks that I have been having all darn day. Then when we headed off to the nursery to take seth we had to goto the shop to get some change for seth to pay for his nursery snack.. I stood in the que to get the gas and electric and pay the council tax and gave DH £10 and asked him to go with seth and let him pick a sweet then ask for some 10p and 20p peices in the change.... what did he do.. gave me a dirty look and refused to do it. Then when i had a go at him for it he fucked off home and left me to take seth to nursery by myself. So when i got home i put the Gas and electric on the meter and went into the bedroom, slammed the door on the way then just broke down. I was that bad i was hyperventilating. DH eventually came in and gave me a cuddle asking what was wrong. am i just fed up?! I couldnt be bothered explaining so just told him about the stomach pains. Then later when we were in the shop trying to get stuff with the whole £9 he got in a mood AGAIN because i was trying to work out what we could actually get.
> SO now i feel like a dead end waste of space because there is hardly any food in the house and thinking why the hell am i bringing another child into this home when he have times like this where we cant even afford food. I am a good for nothing piece of crap. I just don't know how the hell im supposed to manage. Add in all the cleaning and i just can't cope, dh isn't helping me in the slightest in getting sorted and it just seems to get messed up as soon as i am finished :cry: :cry: Im sick of hurting, im sick of peeing all the time. Doctor phoned this morning to tell me the antibiotics iv been taking are no good for the infection i have so iv took a weeks worth for nothing! Have to walk the 30 mins out to the doctors to get yet more antibiotics to get rid of the UTI. I just want it all to end :cry:
> 
> So sorry for such a long long post I just dont know what to do with myself.

seth sweety :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: i cant believe ur dh is being such an ASS!! sorry, but it just pisses me off when men are so freakin selfish :growlmad: im sorry u r having such a tough time hun :hugs: hope you feel better soon & dh steps up :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

if you have some pics i will be hapy to make them for you to or even cute pics of seth :hugs:


----------



## sethsmummy

Oh no Miwi, but at least you qualify for something. You shouldnt go without when LO arrives, if you are already claiming tax credits then your details just get updated overnight on the system :) I get stressed about fillingi n forms too hun so dont worry. I think its the pressure of making sure you have filled them in properly! The only thing that takes ages with tax credits is your initial claim which can take a few weeks to come though. With Seth ours took around 5 weeks to come through.. but it was a nice back payment of around £300 which came in really handy at the time since i was kicked off the sick without being told. 

Thanks Sparkle <3 Hopefully he is going to realize soon that he needs to help me out more for me to not be so stressed. I hate it when he goes through these fazes of doing nothing to help me. I had even stopped nagging him about helping me and was just getting on with it myself.. so it annoyed me even more that hes still being moody with me. I will try get a decent bump picture in the next few days :D xx


----------



## Miwi

Aw that's good to know seths thank you! They told him to phone up and change the details too so I guess we get the long wait out of the way now while we can semi afford it. I hope it all goes smoothly cuz in 5 weeks time I'm not going to be enjoying the stress of getting this sorted! Lol. And yea I think it is the pressure of getting it right! Bloody hell lol xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

yeah you just phone them :) Thats what we did when dh got his job and when dh lost his job. If i remember right you have to send off the birth certificate though so register little miss as soon as you can once she is born. I'v told DH hes doing Ethan while in still in hospital lol will have to write down the exact name and how to spell it. :haha: xx


----------



## Miwi

sethsmummy said:


> yeah you just phone them :) Thats what we did when dh got his job and when dh lost his job. If i remember right you have to send off the birth certificate though so register little miss as soon as you can once she is born. I'v told DH hes doing Ethan while in still in hospital lol will have to write down the exact name and how to spell it. :haha: xx

Ah I was wondering about this! I'll have to go with OH to register her as we're not married but we can do that quickly enough I'm sure! I so wish OH earned a load so we didn't have to mess around with forms and rubbish like this lol. Wish we all did :thumbup:


----------



## sethsmummy

ooo i wish my dh did too.. would be nice for him just to find a great job that paid lots and lots. Either that or a nice lottery win would be lovely :D 

I need to find out marriage certificate as dh has to take that with him when he goes to register him. Heres hoping he doesnt change his name lol :haha:

xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Yeah hun he knows ive applied for another house. We had applied for it together but he then took his name off because we broke up. he applied for one for himself but makes sense for him to just take over this one.

Do you council not pay your rent in full including your tax because none of you work? If they dont it doesnt seem right they paid all mines when i lost my job :(. I agree there quick to snap up money but when it comes to them fixing out what your entitled to they take forever. Apparently they have a back log.. Like they always seem to do. 
They have me at 300 pound in arrears because they havent been given me no help at all since sep :(. 

Do you not get income support and another benfits either. Ive been trying to look in things im entitled to so im no missing out on help. Not sure what child benfit.tax will be but it will give me little extra cash and im hoping to get this heating back on as i know you need it for the babies.

We only have a 3 seater sofa that i had since i got my first flat lol someone i was with at the time his friends was getting rid of them lol.


How early can you applied for all those things. I mean like child benfit and child tax credit? Ill be going back to see this lady at coucnil in march hopefully to get help filling them in. I know they take a while to come back to us to :( lol. i hate phoning up these places to and im usless at filling in forms lol x


----------



## sethsmummy

Thats not so bad hun. Maybe give him the kick up the ass he needs to realise you need financial help and its not all down to you to pay everything! We get the rent paid for in full at the moment, but we have to pay £20 towards the council tax a month.. which isn't a lot. But when you haven't got a lot of money it is a lot. 

No DH claims Jobseekers allowance hun. Im not a single parent so cant claim income support. When you are on your own if your not working you should be able to claim income support hun. Child Tax and Child benefit you need the birth certificate for so you can't claim till after baby is born. If your on income support you will also be entitled to Healthy start vouchers hun. Your child benefit will be £81.20 every 4 weeks and your child tax credits will be around £65 a week if you're on income support. It may have changed though but thats what i got for seth until he was 1 year old. I now get £56 a week. 
Fingers crossed by the time we have our little ones it will be nice and warm! And the heating will only be needed at bath time. xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Thanks hun that was super helpful. Just seem such a pain to go hunting for all this info. And when your struggling your really do struggle. I hope to both fine our feet soon for the little ones coming along xxx


----------



## realbeauty86

I had a fetal echo done or heart echo... something like that. Babies heart is fine. It took a minute for them to see certain things because of my weight of course.
I didn't like that I wasn't able to see the baby, because it was just about the heart.

Question: if the babies head is pointed down, will they stay that way or is that just him moving a lot


----------



## CottlestonPie

Huuuuuuge :hugs: to everyone who needs them today. Seths, I'm so sorry you're so stressed out at the moment. I wish I could bang our OHs heads together and explain that by making things stressful they risk the health of their wife and child. It's so infuriating that men can't see further than their own personal wants and needs :hugs:

We sold our car yesterday. Bought a bigger one so we have room for 3 car seats. Insurance is more, tax is more, fuel economy is worse..... More expense but needs must I guess. 

I think we've also agreed on names! 
We already have Toby Edward and we are thinking Eddie David and Dylan Stephen. I wasn't sure about having an Eddie when Tobys middle name is already Edward but its literally the ONLY other name DH and I agreed on. (Before that he had his heart set on Kenny which I'm not keen on.)
We're keeping them secret from everyone though because people turned their noses up at Toby last time and upset me so much... I'm not having that again.


----------



## sethsmummy

Those names are lovely cottleston :) Stuff what anybody else things.. they are your babies not theirs. If they wanna be picky about names they can go have their own child :hugs:

oooo a new car..which kind did you get? Yeah it would be nice if the men realised they are doing more harm than good by stressing us out more. 

Realbeauty - I'm glad the echo went well hun. At 25 weeks baby still has lots of room to move so it could either stay head down or turn again. They don't usually stay head down till later on in pregnancy.

Cherry - your welcome hun. I hope things get better for all of us too. It sucks in this current financial climate. I wish dh had never lost his job because we would have been fine then. 

urgh my phone was set an hour early!! so the alarm went off and i dragged my ass out of bed and seth got up thinking it was 7:30. Sat for a while feeling like i cant be assed... looked at the clock on the wall and the tv and realised it had only just hit 7:30! So we got up at 6:30 :S Gutted lol i feel like iv had no sleep at all. I know one mummy who will be napping while little one is at pre-school lol 

hope your all ok today xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Ohhhh harsh! How did you manage to set your clock an hour early? 
Apart from feeling shattered already, how you feeling today hun?

We got a Peugeot 807. Big beast of a 7 seater. Lovely to drive though (apparently! DH is the driver in our house- we can't afford for me to take lessons)

I'm finally feeling daily movement from the bubbas. Think one of them kicked Toby last night- he had a nightmare I think so while he was screaming and crying in his sleep I gave him a cuddle to settle him and I felt a huge kick as if the babies were trying to say "shut up I'm sleeping in ere!" :haha:


----------



## sethsmummy

ooo thats a lovely car! I think Seth may just have been playing with my phone lol, I got over the tiredness at around 10 oclock as my sister was on the phone for an hour and a half having a good old rant about life. I'm feeling pretty good today apart from some really painful braxton hicks which just started when i sat down. I need to get some juice or water drank as iv had none today so far. 

hahahaha poor babies. I wonder if Toby had been awake if he would have felt it :haha: 

xxx


----------



## Zfbaby

I ladies. I'm 23 weeks and plus sized. I just wondered if anyone can tell me if their size has effected how strongly or how often you feel movement. I've been quite worried as my baby seems very lazy and I don't feel much but on a recent scan he was going crazy and I couldn't feel it. Just wondering if it's linked to my size. Many thanks


----------



## Sparklegirl

Zfbaby said:


> I ladies. I'm 23 weeks and plus sized. I just wondered if anyone can tell me if their size has effected how strongly or how often you feel movement. I've been quite worried as my baby seems very lazy and I don't feel much but on a recent scan he was going crazy and I couldn't feel it. Just wondering if it's linked to my size. Many thanks

i dont know if it was to do with our size, probably does :shrug:.. but i felt my 1st ever faintest movement @ 20weeks & very slight kick.. this is my 1st so i didnt really know what it should feel like.. i felt most movements from 22/23 weeks on.. so hang in there :hugs:


----------



## realbeauty86

Zfbaby said:


> I ladies. I'm 23 weeks and plus sized. I just wondered if anyone can tell me if their size has effected how strongly or how often you feel movement. I've been quite worried as my baby seems very lazy and I don't feel much but on a recent scan he was going crazy and I couldn't feel it. Just wondering if it's linked to my size. Many thanks

I personally think our weight plays a part depending on how big u r. Some of these women feel movements at 16 weeks or earlier. I myself am the biggest here. Im like 4 something and I didn't feel movement til about 20 weeks. They were still a lil faint but they're there. It feels like gas bubbles lol.

When I had a scan done, she asked if I could feel the baby move while she watched and I was like no, she asked a few times and I couldn't. I think it was cuz I was lying down.

Its probably no biggie tho. U should be feeling more this week on, unless baby is lazy lol. My lil guy gets lazy now and some days he act like he's playing soccer lol. No worries!


----------



## Miwi

Hi everyone! 

Cottles those are great names! I like them a lot :) I wouldn't worry bout wat other people think either, I know OHs family didn't like our boy name so I've not told anyone else it, as we like it and frankly it's our baby! I'm very jealous of your new car!! That's so exciting :) 

Zfbaby - I think to be honest some babys are lazier than others, our weight shouldnt effect how we feel kicks but may mean it takes longer for anyone to feel from the outside. Well, that's always been my thinking anyway! Have you asked your dr? 

AFM - Im finishing washing all LOs clothes / bibs / sheets today. OH finally helped me put up the pictures in the nursery :) I'm really apply to be pretty much done! Definately will post pics later!
LO has been very very quiet again today. I've only just started feeling a few small movements about 5 mins ago. I really hate how she does this, she's crazy for a few days then I get nothing for hours and hours. I think she's trying to turn me gray!! Xxx


----------



## Sparklegirl

miwi i cant wait to see pics !!!!!!!


----------



## Miwi

Ok, so here is our little (almost finished) nursery! We just have to put two shelves up to the left of the window and get her cot made up :thumbup:
It's very small so it's kind of hard to show properly but hopefully you can work it out!

https://i1286.photobucket.com/albums/a602/miwi_spud/2e1f5a64362b5d81a72d7729586fc364_zpsdabd6a25.jpg

https://i1286.photobucket.com/albums/a602/miwi_spud/66de3c5834c2c5f33e021c69e6f3e8f4_zpsbc31c77a.jpg

https://i1286.photobucket.com/albums/a602/miwi_spud/df92d97a9787ddc97a854981b91f4ba1_zpse063922a.jpg

https://i1286.photobucket.com/albums/a602/miwi_spud/1d662e16047be204d52bed126526ce90_zps6816a1cb.jpg

https://i1286.photobucket.com/albums/a602/miwi_spud/281caa8b89311f297caaa2657e4fb05e_zps931019a8.jpg

https://i1286.photobucket.com/albums/a602/miwi_spud/760ccdb4d7953ed439264db1b35a8acd_zps5dfa0468.jpg

Annnnd here's me at 33+3 :)

https://i1286.photobucket.com/albums/a602/miwi_spud/8d801477f0985a289a595202acd2fc09_zps40043d86.jpg

Xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

holly hell your bump is amazing! I want it!! Your nursery looks so lovely <3 I will have to get mine finished off and then take a pic of the wall for you ladies. I think they all want to see how grey they can make us before they are born :haha: Ethan has been on the quiet side too 

Zfbaby - To be honest the proffesionals say being big plays a large part on feeling movements but i dont think it does. Im a uk size 28 atm and was a 24/26 when i got pregnant. This is my second but i started feeling movement at 12 weeks. With my first i was 18 weeks. It does however effect how soon you can feel movement from the outside. Perhaps your placenta is at the front?? Mine is and it can effect how often i feel baby move. But don't worry though some people (including skinny minnies) get to 25+ weeks before they feel anything. If this is your first you might not realise those butterfly flutters or "gas bubbles" are actually baby moving. And also :hi: :D lol did that a bit backwards didn't I.

I am feeling rather well at the moment :D woot :happydance: So while i have a little energy i am going to clean up! AND maybe sort out the boys bedroom and finish the wall. I was meant to get some black paint but cant afford it so my butterflies are going to be multicoloured lol. My adorable little man decided that he wanted weetabix... AND he wanted a bath... at the same time. So picture tiny little Seth... sitting in a little bubble bath.. with a bowl of weetabix eating looking quite the thing lol. :haha: Made me giggle something rotton. 

I'm getting nervous for my appointment tomorrow now, I hope it goes ok 
xxx


----------



## Sparklegirl

Miwi said:


> Ok, so here is our little (almost finished) nursery! We just have to put two shelves up to the left of the window and get her cot made up :thumbup:
> It's very small so it's kind of hard to show properly but hopefully you can work it out!
> 
> https://i1286.photobucket.com/albums/a602/miwi_spud/2e1f5a64362b5d81a72d7729586fc364_zpsdabd6a25.jpg
> 
> https://i1286.photobucket.com/albums/a602/miwi_spud/66de3c5834c2c5f33e021c69e6f3e8f4_zpsbc31c77a.jpg
> 
> https://i1286.photobucket.com/albums/a602/miwi_spud/df92d97a9787ddc97a854981b91f4ba1_zpse063922a.jpg
> 
> https://i1286.photobucket.com/albums/a602/miwi_spud/1d662e16047be204d52bed126526ce90_zps6816a1cb.jpg
> 
> https://i1286.photobucket.com/albums/a602/miwi_spud/281caa8b89311f297caaa2657e4fb05e_zps931019a8.jpg
> 
> https://i1286.photobucket.com/albums/a602/miwi_spud/760ccdb4d7953ed439264db1b35a8acd_zps5dfa0468.jpg
> 
> Annnnd here's me at 33+3 :)
> 
> https://i1286.photobucket.com/albums/a602/miwi_spud/8d801477f0985a289a595202acd2fc09_zps40043d86.jpg
> 
> Xxx

Miwiiiiiii i love ur bump Wow it huge & soooooo beautiful!!!!
Love the nursery, it looks so cosy.. love the star light.


----------



## Miwi

Really seths? Aw thanks!! Lol. I feel like I'm too big?! But I guess there is no right size really. I've only just started to look really round I think. Looked back on my pictures and cannot believe how much I've grown in 2 weeks!! I'm going to be huge by the time she's fully cooked! Haha.

I have to say I really love our nursery, I was going for simple but calm. And not too girlie just incase!! I realised I could probably do with a cot mobile and a cot bumper, but I'll have to see if I can afford it first. Plus she'll be with us for a few months anyway so not too much of a rush!

I'm so glad you're feeling better today Hun! Don't burn yourself out though ;) And I think multi coloured butterfly's sound fab! I can't wait to see pics!!

Omg eatin weetabix in the bath . . . That's hilarious!! I think he could be on to a good thing with that you know ;) Baths are good and so is food - makes sense to put the two together :haha: xxx


----------



## Miwi

Thanks sparkle! I know, I'm huge :haha: I've grown so much in the last couple weeks!! Eeek!


----------



## sethsmummy

Lol yeah he was really proud of himself too! 

Your not too big hun! Everyone has a different amount of fluid etc and it all depends on how you carry baby too. wish my bump was that good. Might get DH to do a bump pic for me later if i go finish the nursery now. 
Yeah my cot is a storage space atm.. dont even have a mattress for it yet but the swinging crib is all ready to go :thumbup: 
I'll not be doing too much :) Im shattered from my earlier than needed wake up so it will be an early night so im bright eyed and bushy tailed for the hospital tomorrow :D. Im real happy my sister is coming with me in a way.. but in a way upset because i wanted it to be DH as if anything is wrong.. i.e ethan has stopped growing or something Pre-e related then he should be the first to know. But she has been sworn to secrecy and she knows she is to tell no1 my section date as i dont want people to know. I will be telling people who ask the day after the date i actually get.. because i cant be bothered with them trying to get into the hospital when i am not ready for visitors. The only ones who will know the true date are my sister, mum parents, us, consultant and the midwife... and you guys of course :thumbup: 

xxx


----------



## Zfbaby

Hi ladies thanks for all your replies. I definitely know I am feeling baby when it happens. I first felt him at 16wks. It's just frustrating that he doesn't seem as active as other mums have said theirs are. I get a few nudges in the morning and then a few at night. I can go hours without feeling anything an never if I'm standing up. 
I have a mw appt on the 28th so will ask then. Hopefully he will start to pick up. I also worry that I'm feeling him less this week than a couple of weeks ago. Idk


----------



## Squishy1982

Hey girls, sorry I haven't been around. Big hugs to all of you that need them.

I have been busy decorating Lachlans room for him to move into so that we can change his smaller room into the nursery.

I have been painting for 2 days with a bad back but it eased when I was moving. its all done now though so just need to build his bunk beds and he can move in there. I think he is a bit apprehensive about it all. 

I had my first sick free day the other day but have still been being sick since.

Here is my bump pic at 22+4 

https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b167/mgzrlover/224bump_zpsc94bb74e.jpg


----------



## sethsmummy

Zfbaby - I didnt feel constant movement until around 28 weeks hun. Up until then i think it was just flutters and tiny nudges. Now he beats me up :haha: 

Squishy.. lovely bump pic hun :D aww bless him, maybe a little scary moving into a bigger bedroom bless him. But i bet he loves it when he gets in there. Ahh i was so going :happydance: when you said no sick.. then :dohh: when you said it came back. Fingers crossed your back ache and sickness go away soon hun!

I just had a mammoth clean in the boys room. And have some piccys. Please excuse the dirty carpet (it needs washed. I'm hiring a rug doctor when we have the money as the living room carpet is in the same state) and the tatty curtains. they should be in my bedroom.. we still have seths bob the builder ones up atm. I need DH to change them over for me. 
SORRY THERE IS LOADS OF PICS!

https://i50.tinypic.com/2gwuq9e.jpg
https://i46.tinypic.com/etu1kh.jpg
https://i48.tinypic.com/261ztlj.jpg
https://i50.tinypic.com/jsmywk.jpg
https://i46.tinypic.com/2mg87r4.jpg
https://i45.tinypic.com/104jeb9.jpg end of the cot
https://i50.tinypic.com/2dl0l1h.jpg
https://i48.tinypic.com/2uetet4.jpg
https://i46.tinypic.com/jhx5jp.jpg
https://i46.tinypic.com/16ib3hl.jpg
https://i48.tinypic.com/2lbc7k6.jpg
https://i50.tinypic.com/nb8crd.jpg
https://i49.tinypic.com/2ue4krm.jpg
https://i50.tinypic.com/2ufapzo.jpg

and lastly 32 weeks

https://i45.tinypic.com/503yaq.jpg
https://i49.tinypic.com/1sf7tv.jpg my first EVER bare tummy shot


----------



## sethsmummy

well those are crap pics lol you can hardly see them :s


----------



## sethsmummy

hope this one is better and works properly!
 



Attached Files:







DSC00549.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Sparklegirl

awwww seth i love it, i just pm u


----------



## sethsmummy

thank you hun :) I did want to do a lot more but its woodchip wallpaper. So once I'm all healed after baby I am going to strip the walls and start again :) xx


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hi! Do you all mind if I join? 

My name I Brandy. I just had a baby girl 7 mths ago and after having her I weighed in at 335lbs. In the last 7mths I have lost 70lbs!! I now weigh 265lb! Which is 40 lb less then before I got pregnant with my daughter. So I feel like I am starting at a really good place with this new pregnancy. I am due Sept 26th!


----------



## Miwi

Seths I love that cot!! It's great, and you decorated the ends?! That's so sweet. The room is lovely :) It must be hard doing a room when they're both sharing! Bless lil Seth in the swing lol, I would love a swing, but I don't have the money so we'll have to wait and see! 
And holy moly you have so many nappys!! I don't have a single one yet, Eeek. Think I need to start buying a pack every time I do a food shop!

Your bump is lovely!! I have so many stretch marks but you look great!! :) 

Squishy - Love the bump! You look great :) Glad you're feeling a bit better and things are coming together!

Zfbaby - Honestly Hun if I cant count the number of times I have freaked out about lack of movement or change in movement. Today for example my LO is very quiet - she did the same thing last week and a scan showed she's fine. If you're worried you should phone your dr but I think it's common for quiet periods to happen when baby is having a growth spurt or resting :hugs:


----------



## isobel84

Hi guys how r everyone? 
My baby dropped on Monday and it feels so diferent and a little scary as I hardly feel her now :/ 
I'm 35 weeks tomorrow getting closer


----------



## sethsmummy

BrandysBabies said:


> Hi! Do you all mind if I join?
> 
> My name I Brandy. I just had a baby girl 7 mths ago and after having her I weighed in at 335lbs. In the last 7mths I have lost 70lbs!! I now weigh 265lb! Which is 40 lb less then before I got pregnant with my daughter. So I feel like I am starting at a really good place with this new pregnancy. I am due Sept 26th!

:hi: hey hun Congratulations on your BFP hun :D 

And very well done on loosing 70lbs.. that is amazing!! How are you so far in pregnancy. I hope you are not having any horrid symptoms x


----------



## Miwi

BrandysBabies said:


> Hi! Do you all mind if I join?
> 
> My name I Brandy. I just had a baby girl 7 mths ago and after having her I weighed in at 335lbs. In the last 7mths I have lost 70lbs!! I now weigh 265lb! Which is 40 lb less then before I got pregnant with my daughter. So I feel like I am starting at a really good place with this new pregnancy. I am due Sept 26th!

Hi brandy! Welcome :flower:
Congratulations on your pregnancy and well done for your weight loss! That's such an achievement!! Looking forward to getting to know you :) xx


----------



## sethsmummy

oooo exciting times Isobel!! aww hun :hugs: If your ever worried just phone the midwife :) I'm sure they wont mind reassuring you hun! xx


----------



## BrandysBabies

So far so good. Mild nausea in the morning, tiny bit of breast tenderness, but other than that I actually feel pretty good. I have so much more energy now and hope to continue losing in the first part of the pregnancy.


----------



## sethsmummy

:D Thats good to hear Brandys :D I wish you all the luck in loosing a little more. I lost a few lbs at the start :haha: then whammed them all back on again :haha: xx


----------



## sethsmummy

Miwi said:


> Seths I love that cot!! It's great, and you decorated the ends?! That's so sweet. The room is lovely :) It must be hard doing a room when they're both sharing! Bless lil Seth in the swing lol, I would love a swing, but I don't have the money so we'll have to wait and see!
> And holy moly you have so many nappys!! I don't have a single one yet, Eeek. Think I need to start buying a pack every time I do a food shop!
> 
> Your bump is lovely!! I have so many stretch marks but you look great!! :)

oops huni i missed your reply lol. Its a pain trying to find room for everything. Poor ethan will be behind the door lol. My swing was a huge £20! Second hand :thumbup: hehe I have 7 packs of size 1, 4 of size 2 and 1 of micro. Pampers are on offer atm in most shops size 1 is 2 for £6 and size 2 is 2 for £10. Asda have their baby event on atm so check them out too :thumbup:
Thanks hun :D I actually have LOADS of stretch marks.. my stomach is covered in them from when i was younger.. hehe just cant see them too well in the pic thankfully. I was a little scared about doing it for that reason so its turned out ok :) xx


----------



## Miwi

Oooh asdas event is on? Good to know!! I got a leaflet through about it but I totally forgot the dates. I might try asdas own brand nappys tbh, I've heard good things about them! Though if pampers are in offer suppose there won't be much price difference :) 
No Hun I def didn't notice any stretch marks! Mine are all red n yuk . . . Moisturising doesn't do jack! Xx


----------



## sethsmummy

moisturizing never helped me either hun. They just faded over time. I'v not had one single new one so far thankfully. 

I have heard they are really good too but i wouldn't trust them in smaller sizes but thats only because i'v never used small size own brands. Although they probably are better as it was on facebook they won the mum and baby best nappy award last year. I use wilkinsons own for Seth. I'm a sucker for Huggies though.. I love my huggies nappies for small bums lol. Might just be because they are winnie the pooh though :blush: They also have now a curve in the front that goes under the cord which i think is really good :thumbup:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Have to admit, after 1 pack of huggies and 1 of pampers (both size 1).. I started Toby in asda little angels nappies and haven't gone back! They're 2 packs for a tenner in all sizes and I'll be using them again with the twins. Swear by them now. The regular fit (green pack) are better than the active fit (purple pack) in my opinion but my friend is the other way round. He has a proper solid little boy though whereas Toby is a bit slim so maybe the fit depends on the shape of the child. 

Gorgeous bumps ladies! I'm pretty jealous of your neatness and lack of red marks! 

Here's my 19 week twinny bump... Sorry of its huge I can't resize from my phone!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v332/kjrandom/2F47C636-FC71-48E8-99A8-36DF7176D3E0-244-0000001FAD0B28FF.jpg


----------



## sethsmummy

wwooweee i love twinnie bumps!! Its amazing hun <3 

Iv never tried tesco own nappies. I never went away from huggies when seth was a baby but I probably will once my stash runs out as huggies are stopping making nappies and i dont like pampers for their bigger sizes as they never fit seth properly with him being so slim. He could probably still fit into a size 3 but they dont hold enough pee for a 3 year old lol. So glad im potty training. Pull up on today though since were out for a long time and theres no guaruntee he will use the toilet or that there will be one close when he needs to go.

Well i best go get ready as my bus is at 9am. Will update you girls when i get home this afternoon. Scan first and then i SHOULD get my section date at my consultant appointment afterwards. hope you all have a good morning/afternoon 

lots of love ladies <3 xxxx


----------



## Sparklegirl

sethsmummy said:


> wwooweee i love twinnie bumps!! Its amazing hun <3
> 
> Iv never tried tesco own nappies. I never went away from huggies when seth was a baby but I probably will once my stash runs out as huggies are stopping making nappies and i dont like pampers for their bigger sizes as they never fit seth properly with him being so slim. He could probably still fit into a size 3 but they dont hold enough pee for a 3 year old lol. So glad im potty training. Pull up on today though since were out for a long time and theres no guaruntee he will use the toilet or that there will be one close when he needs to go.
> 
> Well i best go get ready as my bus is at 9am. Will update you girls when i get home this afternoon. Scan first and then i SHOULD get my section date at my consultant appointment afterwards. hope you all have a good morning/afternoon
> 
> lots of love ladies <3 xxxx

Goodluck hun, cant wait to hear about it when u get back :hugs:


----------



## Jenny_J

I tried sainsburys own brand nappies once, never ever again, they were bloody hopeless lol.

Lovely twin bump hun :)

Here is my 25 week bump pic.
https://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu217/jenchandler/22029_10151200230905264_23595145_n_zps181e8710.jpg


----------



## Miwi

Love everyone's bumps!! <3

I bought a pack of Asdas nappys today, it was something like 42 for £3.60! I figure that because they've won a lot of awards and I've heard nothing but good things I may as well give them a try - they're so cheap I'm not loosing much if they don't work out :) Plus the fact that they're always nearly sold out fills me with hope lol.

I had my midwife appointment this morning. She is so lovely! She talked to me about LOs movement and my anxiety, and made me feel a lot better. She did say that LOs movements didnt sound textbook but not to worry as all babys are different etc and all my scans are good and her heartbeat was absolutely fine. She reckoned shes just a chilled out baby lol. I'm so glad I have a kind midwife. I heard LOs heartbeat and the midwife said she's definately dropped as I have a lot of room in my ribs now! I can't wait till she engages and I can start on the currys lol. 

Hope you're all doing well today :) xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

Jenny lovely bump pic hun :flower: 

Sparkle huni i need my info updating... baby Ethan will be making his appearance on Tuesday the 5th March at 38+6 :happydance:

Scan went really well but I had the grumpy women :dohh: He is measuring roughly 4lb 4oz so looking like a big one.. but they said that about Seth lol :haha: I must compare their estimated weights together to see what it says. He is stilly fully free and has his head resting on my right hip bone the little monkey.. no wonder its been so sore!

The consultant... I could have slapped him! He didnt remember talking about a section or telling me to get weekly bloods done! Took the piss!! I was about to cry.. i had to go through AGAIN why i wanted a section. This time thankfully he wrote it down and my section is booked! I am so happy :D 

I forgot to pick up my antibiotics on the way home :dohh: 

So glad your appointment went well too Miwi :D xxxx


----------



## jen1019

Hi Ladies! So I have been stalking this thread on and off, and guess it&#8217;s about time for me to just jump in. My name is Jen and I&#8217;ll be 17 weeks on Sunday. Which is hard to believe&#8230; it feels like I just found out I was pregnant. Our due date is June 30th and we will hopefully be finding out in just a few weeks what we are having. I just wanted to drop in and officially say &#8216;hi&#8217;. Hope you don&#8217;t mind my joining :)


----------



## Miwi

Hi Jen :hi: Congrats on your pregnancy. I bet you're so excited to find out if its a boy or a girl, I know I couldn't wait!! Glad you decided to join in :flower:

Seths Im so happy for you Hun!! This is very exciting :)

I thought I'd be happy when Little Miss dropped, but now I'm starving all the time *waddles away to start dinner* :haha:


----------



## realbeauty86

Awesome news Seth! I can't wait to get that far along, I'm so anxious to see my guy.

I wanna get a 4d scan, my hospital does them for free, so that's a plus.

Im also extra jealous that I can't post a pic of me because I still just look big as usual lol sucks. But all of u guys bumps are great!!! Lov'em!


----------



## Miwi

Real- I bet you do have a bump Hun, i know it took me ages to think I had one! Oooh 4d scan would be amazing. I'd love to have one but they cost a fortune here and I just can't justify the money!

AFM ladies I think my GD is suddenly getting worse. Seems to be my evening meals that I'm struggling with at the min. My last 2 out of three readings have been high, despite sticking to the same dinners that I have been eating and getting low readings from. I've just had a dinner that's never read over 6 for me and gotten 9.4! Wtf. And there was barely any carbs either, I guess my dinners are going to have to be meat only. How awful.
Going to call the diabetic nurse tomorrow and ask to start my metaformin. LO is going crazy in there and I can't help but think the poor thing is going crazy cuz I've just loaded her with sugar :( I feel so guilty.


----------



## Cherrybump

Sorry ladies. im reading and skipping pages lol

Just seen the posts on nappies lol ive got few of little angels from asda stocked up i even bought maternity pads and breastpads in the brand to lol they are a good price aint they lol. 

I had my whooping cough jag today and oh my god lol my arm has been hurting all day lol x


----------



## sethsmummy

hey ladies just a quick one tonight.. im so tired i could just fall asleep at they keyboard 

:hi: Jen welcome hun and congratulations on your pregnancy hun and im glad you have decided to join us :) 

realbeauty - i am so jelous! 4D scan for free would be AMAZING! I wanted one but just couldnt afford it :( I am sure you do have a lovely bump hun :thumbup: I dont think i do but everyone else says different lol. 

Cherry - asda nipple pads and maternity pads are great :thumbup: Thats what i used when i had seth.. but i dont have an asda near me now :cry: Your arm will prob hurt for a few days hun. If your lucky thats all that you will get. I ended up with a lump and an over itchy arm for 3/4 weeks as i was already immune.. or thats what the midwife said caused the itching anyway. 

Miwi - lots of love hunny and just repeat what i said in the pm <3

Night Night ladies.. i think i will be asleep before my head hits the pillow tonight. Just one more day to go before i can have a lie in :happydance::happydance: And am i buggery getting up before 10am!! I refuse point blank lol 

xxxx :hugs: xxxx :hugs: xxxx :hugs: xxxx


----------



## jen1019

Miwi- thanks for the congrats :flower: We are very excited, as it was difficult for us to conceive. Sorry to read that you are having issued with GD, a friend of mine struggled with that during her pregnancy a few days ago. Hope that you're able to get everything sorted out... On a plus note, you are getting closer to the finish line and getting to hold your beautiful baby!

Sethsmummy- Thanks for the warm welcome. You ladies seem wonderful and I am really looking forward to getting to know all of you. Try to get some rest :) I know I am always exhausted, I haven't gotten the second trimester energy boost yet.


----------



## Miwi

Thanks Jen, I hope so too :) I'm so glad I've only 7 weeks to go, dieting while pregnant is just wrong haha. Hope you get your energy back soon :) xxx


----------



## Miwi

I'm in a really bad way tonight ladies, feels like just as soon as I get some reassurance about LO something else comes up to drive me insane with worry. I'm really not sure how much longer I can do this for. I honestly think this may be my first and last baby, it's just too hard emotionally. Am I the only one that feels like a raving lunatic? I sound like such a brat but I just want to be able to eat what I want and not worry. I've spent the last 8 months mad with worry about this little girl (the start of my pregnancy was very difficult) and I just can't do it anymore. The pressure is immense. I feel like any day now everything is going to come crashing down around me like some kind of cruel joke and I'll have let my baby and everyone else down.


----------



## sethsmummy

Miwi hun :hugs::hugs: you are doing great. You are not the only one to struggle with pregnancy hun don't worry. A lot of women feel like you do at this late stage hun... I think you need to speak to your midwife again about the anxiety.. it may be prenatal depression hun :hugs: It happens to a lot of ladies and there is nothing wrong with you.. its just something that happens with the emotions being all over the place during pregnancy. Positive thinking huni.. in 7 weeks roughly you are going to be holding your gorgeous little lady in your arms and wondering why you were worrying so much. 

Jen your very welcome :D I cant wait for you to share your journey with us! Just noticed your ticker.. you were TTC for just a little longer than I was :D you must have been so happy to see your BFP I know i was after 15 months of trying and seeing BFNs xxx


----------



## Miwi

Thanks seths :hugs: I always appreciate your replies. Yea, I think you could be right about the depression tbh. I've battled with it in the past. I think it's time to start taking better care of myself <3 And you're right, not long now! (Thank god, haha!) xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

Your welcome hun :) Its definitely worth mentioning especially with fighting depression before. Its one of those things that is best to tackle sooner rather than later and that way you could be able to avoid it developing into postnatal :thumbup: You need to take good care of yourself and then you can take good care of baby when she comes without worrying about yourself since you have tackled it already :hugs: :hugs: 

xxx


----------



## jen1019

Miwi, I think you are doing great. I do know some other ladies who have struggled with anxiety and depression during pregnancy. It's especially hard because there are just so many hormonal changes within us when we are pregnant. I would definitely see if there is a midwife/doctor that you can talk to about this. She will be here before you know it, and you will be so happy to finally be holding her. That's what I'm going to try to look at as my "finish line" so to speak in getting through the harder parts of my pregnancy. At least, that's what I'm telling myself now!

Just hang in there hun, and know that we're always here to listen :hugs:

Sethsmummy- We were so happy. We ended up going to a FS, and that was a very emotionally draining process. I was so sure that the first positive was a mistake that I had to take a digital right away. I was totally in awe, and still am... I think I worry myself a bit because it seems to good to be true, after all of this struggling it's finally happening. Trying to stay positive for the little one. I totally get how hard it is trying for so long and thinking it will never happen. But we are here. :happydance:


----------



## sethsmummy

oh my gosh hun you remind me of me :haha: It took me 11 tests and a blood test before i even slightly believed it was true. Then I didn't fully believe it was going to go ok until after my 20 week scan :dohh: I thought constantly that after 14 months of seeing bfn's that all my tests were flukes or something was going to happen. But here we are now at 32 weeks :thumbup: 
I'm so happy for you though, knowing how disappointing it is to see only one line month after month. xx


----------



## jen1019

Seths- we do sound quite similar! I also didnt really start to believe it until after several blood tests. I think its just the length of time that you struggle, and you get so used to the stark white of the negative test! On the days that I have been physically struggling with migraines, etc this pregnancy I am trying to remind myself of the long road to get here and how lucky I am. Even if my body doesnt always agree! You must be so excited that baby is almost here!


----------



## sethsmummy

Im excited but nervous lol need to finish getting things sorted and my hospital bag sorted out too! 

hehe hun no matter how hard the struggle was.. you are allowed to moan on the crappy days! hehe we want the baby not the migraines, sickness, hip pains, pressure etc that comes with it :haha: I am so thankful to have finally fallen pregnant but at the same time i cant wait for it to be over lol.. this pregnancy is doing me in lol. I had wanted my 2nd by the time DS1 was 2.. but 3 years is not a bad gap either :thumbup: 

how has everyones day been? xxx


----------



## Miwi

Thanks seths and Jen, I feel a lot better today hopefully I'll feel even better after a good nights sleep and the weekend to look forward to :) Going to spend some quality time with my OH which will be nice. I will mention how I'm feeling to the midwife though definately, I don't want to loose any of this time feeling so hopeless.

Jen I agree with Seths - moan away! Lol. I often feel like this baby is just too good to be true, and I'm so over the moon to be pregnant - but as you've seen being pregnant is really not all its cracked up to be ;) Doesn't mean we want our LOs any less :hugs:


----------



## jen1019

sethsmummy said:


> Im excited but nervous lol need to finish getting things sorted and my hospital bag sorted out too!
> 
> hehe hun no matter how hard the struggle was.. you are allowed to moan on the crappy days! hehe we want the baby not the migraines, sickness, hip pains, pressure etc that comes with it :haha: I am so thankful to have finally fallen pregnant but at the same time i cant wait for it to be over lol.. this pregnancy is doing me in lol. I had wanted my 2nd by the time DS1 was 2.. but 3 years is not a bad gap either :thumbup:
> 
> how has everyones day been? xxx

3 years isn't a bad gap at all, we would like for ours to be about 2 years apart as we'd like to have two. I'm in my late 20's and DH is in his mid thirties, sooo... I want us to still be able to enjoy our kids! DH said to me last night maybe we'll just have one because he barely sees me. I come home from work, we have dinner, hang out a couple of hours and off to bed! So true about wanting the baby just not all the bad side affects lol



Miwi said:


> Thanks seths and Jen, I feel a lot better today hopefully I'll feel even better after a good nights sleep and the weekend to look forward to :) Going to spend some quality time with my OH which will be nice. I will mention how I'm feeling to the midwife though definately, I don't want to loose any of this time feeling so hopeless.
> 
> Jen I agree with Seths - moan away! Lol. I often feel like this baby is just too good to be true, and I'm so over the moon to be pregnant - but as you've seen being pregnant is really not all its cracked up to be ;) Doesn't mean we want our LOs any less :hugs:

I am so glad that you are feeling better today. I have been struggling emotionally this week and have been so looking forward to the weekend. It's Friday afternoon, only a few more hours of work to go and I couldn't be happier. Thanks for being here to listen if I need to moan and groan, I just have this guilt complex over it... ;) I know it doesnt mean that I want LO any less. I will be ready to have a party when they arrive into the world, because maybe I will feel a bit more human. Though I will be tired LOL 

I actually called and changed my chiropractor appointment to Monday because my low back has been sore, and my neck has been all locked up which may be part of the reason for my chronic headaches. Hopefully it'll give me some relief. I love going to the chiropractor, he's such a nice guy. Even sent us a congrats card about baby after I told him :baby:


----------



## Miwi

Jen- It's definately very hard emotionally, I think physically we are all a lot tougher than we give ourselves credit for, but emotional issues in pregnancy seem to be talked about so little! It's all back ache etc, but no one tells you that there will be days you can't stop crying lol. It's a big adjustment but so worth it and I can't believe how close I am already, believe me the time flys! I just can't wait :)

I think 2-3 years between LOs is a great gap! I have always wanted at least two, but with my issues of GD during this pregnancy I'm just not sure about doing it all over again! But, maybe if I loose the weight that'll make things easier, and I'm sure I'll be itching for another just as soon as all this is forgotten ;)

I hope the rest of your day flys Hun :) And Yey for the chiropractor!! I hope he can help, he definitely sounds lovely. I know it's not the same but my friend went to a spa today and I'm so so jealous! I wonder if anyone wants to buy me a massage haha xxx


----------



## isobel84

Evening ladies! How r u all? 
I'm so tired in my body now :( sore back and feel sickish. 
We r at my partners this weekend which should help as he can look after our son n I can rest. 

I feel a bit bad about saying this as I know some of you had a long journey to get pregnant but my son was conceived while on the pill and bump was conceived the only time ever we didn't use protection. This scares me alot and I spoke to OH today that after our daughter is born there can not be more surprises. I'm over the moon to have two, but my body can not go trough another pregnancy and especially not being on my own. I cried when we spoke about it cuz it terrifies me the thought of going trough another pregnancy. (Thank good we get the most precious reward in the end) 

This is today's bump pic, I'm 35+1 an I've def lost weight (I've put on but it's all baby and I know in my body I've lost) 
But feel so heavy, she's sunk back and down n bump is alot smaller then few weeks ago 


https://i1265.photobucket.com/albums/jj506/isobel84/A6E21DC1-3841-40E6-B595-FD7F20DF6C0D-304-0000003071828586.jpg


----------



## Cherrybump

Oh man, speaking of being itchy lol My arm was fine yesterday until i had hour left of my shift it started to hurt again and today its mega inchy and there is a lump to. Also is red around that red to :(. did you put any cream on it to help the itchy-ness. (ps i just realised ive been spelling itching as inchy hahaha what a blondied lol x

Jealous of the free 4d scan lol would love to have got one to but cost to much money for me aswell :(.


----------



## sethsmummy

Jen and Miwi im glad you guys are feeling a bit better :D And your right Miwi there isnt enough talk about the emotional side of things.. and there should be as i think thats the hardest thing to cope with. Jen i hope the chiropracter does some good for your aches and pains hun :thumbup:

ooo miwi you will forget all the troubles .. trust me. lol it wasnt till i got pregnant again i thought oh shit i went through such and such last time hahah what have i got myself in for :dohh: But its worth it!

Isobel - you deff look smaller hun. I'm glad you get to have some rest this weekend ... I think you really needed it. With my first i fell pregnant the first time i let DH finish inside (sorry tmi) .. this time took 15 months though. Awww hun :hugs: I hope you can work something out so yuou feel safe about not getting pregnant again. 

Cherry - I didnt use anything for my itching to be honest. Try some E45 or some moisturiser hun. The lump is normal i think everyone gets a little red lump to start with. 

So far today, I have cleaned the living room, cleaned the kitchen and done the dishes and 2 loads of washing, helped DH clean our bedroom and finished putting babies things away and set up the swinging crib properly. Then i stripped the beds so i can wash the bedding. Then i went into the bathroom and scrubbed it all to within an inch of its life including the floor.. hehe but i stupidly sat crossed legs on the floor and bent over a bit too much... Ethan rammed himself up under my ribs.. OUCH is all i can say about that one lol. Then i cleaned the skirting boards in the hallway and cleaned all the doors and the big chocolate handprint off the wall thats been there for a while as i didnt know i could wash my walls without the paint coming off :haha: 
Now I am sat doing this and then going to go make Seth some dinner and hunt out my friends birthday card before she gets here. I am just waiting for her to start about when she WANTS to see baby and how she has to be first bla bla bla. But im telling her my section is on the 12th of March so she will know nothing until 8pm on the 5th when i post on facebook that Ethan was born. Im not having her trying to barge into my room. I'm gonna put on FB too that if any1 wants to visit they have to text me first and ask whether i am up for visiting or not or whether someone else is already coming in. Then when i get to come home i will be putting on FB that NOBODY is allowed to come and visit until we say so. We want the first 4 days to ourselves with Seth so he can get used to baby being at home. 

sorry that was so long lol was only meant to be a quick update :haha: oopsy! xxx


----------



## Jenny_J

My life you have been busy, iv done eef all lol, I wanted to deep clean the kitchen, all the cupbords inside and out, cooker etc....but today, im just too tired, waiting for oh to come home so i can sleep.


----------



## USAF_WIFE

I feel like an idiot for asking but my bump is a lot smaller right now then it has been should I be worried? I started doing the normal spaz and thinking all the TMI wetness I get could be a leak they told me I was clean on all my infections they tested for and they were not worried about anything last visit I can feel Fallon moving mostly at night though like feel her kick even outside. Please tell me im being ridiculous!


----------



## Miwi

USAF_WIFE said:


> I feel like an idiot for asking but my bump is a lot smaller right now then it has been should I be worried? I started doing the normal spaz and thinking all the TMI wetness I get could be a leak they told me I was clean on all my infections they tested for and they were not worried about anything last visit I can feel Fallon moving mostly at night though like feel her kick even outside. Please tell me im being ridiculous!

It could be that she has moved Hun. My bump is a different shape now than a few weeks ago. Maybe she's moved further towards your back! If you're really worried though Hun id call your DR. Though if you can still feel her kicking I'd say everything is ok :thumbup: :hugs:

Back in a bit ladies to reply properly! Hope you're all doing good :flower:


----------



## Jellycat

Wow think I had over 15 pages to catch up on!

Miwi Jen :hugs: glad you are feeling better

USAF wife - I too have had increased wetness and aching bump and same stage as you roughly. If your worried get checked out :hugs:

Great bump pics ladies all of you have lovely bumps mine is still dipped in the middle.

Welcome to the new people 

Miwi gorgeous nursery

Seth glad consultant went ok snd you got booked in for your section.

Got my first consultant appointment in just over a week.


----------



## sethsmummy

ooo good luck with your 1st consultant app jellycat :D although there nothing to worry about.

USAF Fallon has probably just changed position, either gone head down or moved further towards your back resulting in your bump looking smaller hun. :hugs: I wouldn't worry at all. 

hehe Jenny - I did the kitchen cupboards last week, now need to get a tip run sorted for all the junk i pulled out that we dont use or is broken. 

Urgh my friend was as bad as i thought she would be! Moaning yet again how she took 2 weeks off, why cant she be my birth parnter, why cant she visit the day he is born, im stupid not letting any1 come round when i get home since she took the two weeks off. I told her point blank if she wants to visit while i am in hospital she has to text and ask first incase a) im not upto visitors or b)some1 else is aready coming in at that time. Or seth is going to be there. Then i told her point blank if she shows up at the flat before i say people can visit then she wont make it past the door. Oh yeah and add on the "im stupid" for not wanting to breast feed in front of her because she has seen my boobs countless times etc. urm.. its a totally different situation. I am so glad im not telling her my proper section date.. i just hope her other half doesn't see us when i go in on the Monday night since he works in the hospital. :dohh: I can feel a big fall out coming though. If the next time they visit they are the same as they were yesterday i am just going to tell her to stay away for a while until she realises this birth etc is not about her in any way or form. Same as she needs to realise when ethan comes along i will have midwife over every day and then the health visitor on top of taking seth to and from nursery and other doctors appointments like seths 3year injections and ethans 6 week check up. And also the fact that shes not picking him up all the time or feeding him. 

Urgh sorry ladies i got out the wrong side of the bed this morning :dohh: had a banging headache since my friend left yesterday and when i went to the toilet last night i had excrutiating pain in the bottom of my stomach that i had to physically breathe through and couldnt move. Then when i got back into bed and settled i started breathing funny :S So its not been the best of sleeps then Seth decided 6:20am was wake up time! So thats now over a week of constant early wake ups with no sleep in. Since yesterday was my turn to sleep in.. but i had to goto the toilet.. then Seth wanted his breakfast but DH was "too cold" to move off the sofa and make it so i had to go make it.. then i just couldnt get back to sleep. So another 6 days before i get even the chance of a decent sleep :cry: I only sleep well when DH isnt in the bed with me and i can spread. :cry: 

:blush: Sorry again... :blush: i must have overdid it yesterday and its made me an emotional mess... i even cried last night because i overheated seths bottle at 3am!


----------



## Jellycat

:hugs: Seth I'd be feeling emotional if my friend was acting like that too :hugs:


----------



## Jenny_J

I think some family and friends can really barge in with baby stuff, I don't think they mean to be rude, or cause us grief, I think they are just so excited, and want to be so involved, that they don't realise they need to be helping us out with what we need, not with what they want....im not excusing the behaviour in any way, just putting in my opinion from their side hun. 

I am keeping the first few visits at the hospital to my mom, dad, brother and his gf, aswell as my other children, I want them to bond with baby as much as possible without inferfearnace from others just wanting to hold the baby, and leaving the other children out. I have quite a sharp tongue, that wont hold back if needs be, so if they push it, then that's their problem. 

We want to establish breastfeeding well, bond with family members, recover from a section and enjoy our time, not be hosting for guests...the end lol.


Hubby, brother and the children have all gone off to kick boxing this morning, I wasn't sure if it would be open in this snow (and it's still snowing) but it is.

I get a bit anxious when hubby is away from me now, and im home alone, I think it's mostly to do with the placenta previa. I get scared he is going to get stuck in the snow, il have a bleed and no one can get me to the hospital :(


----------



## sethsmummy

dont worry Jenny, if DH is not there you can always call an ambulance and get him to meet you at the hospital hun. :hugs:

I wish it was just excitement that was causing her to be like this. She is like this ALL the time about everything. She thinks that things should be done her way and to her schedule. She is such a self centered person who thinks about no one but herself. She has always been like that since she was young.. but she never tried to be like that with me until recently. And I'm afraid im at the end of my tether with her. Everyone else has accepted how i want things to be and not moaning .. well at least not to my face. Its just her that can't seem to get it in her head that his whole thing is not about her and what she wants. 

you have the exact same wants as me hun. The first people in to see baby will be my mum with ds1, and later on at night hopefully mum will be back with dad and my sister. The next day is when i will allow friend in but only for one of the visiting hours as my sister will prob come back for the night time one with her dh and her 4 children. The 3rd day no one will be allowed as DH might be bringing ds1 back in although i will allow my parents to come whenever they want. and the friday no1 will be allowed again because thats the day i should hopefully be going home.. and that time is solely for ds1 to bond with his little brother and adjust to having him in the house. I also want to breastfeed but only the first few days.. and i dont want people around when i do it.. i wouldn't feel comfortable with that at all. 
AND ill be same as you.. needing to recover from the section and not running round after guests and making sure my house is clean for them to visit. All of my visitors except my mum expect me to make them cups of coffee etc and that just wont be happening. 
Can i please have some of your sharp tongue?? lol I think im going to need it :haha: 

im very jelous you have snow.. we still have none. It tried yesterday but didnt come to anything. 

xxx


----------



## Jenny_J

sethsmummy said:


> dont worry Jenny, if DH is not there you can always call an ambulance and get him to meet you at the hospital hun. :hugs:
> 
> I wish it was just excitement that was causing her to be like this. She is like this ALL the time about everything. She thinks that things should be done her way and to her schedule. She is such a self centered person who thinks about no one but herself. She has always been like that since she was young.. but she never tried to be like that with me until recently. And I'm afraid im at the end of my tether with her. Everyone else has accepted how i want things to be and not moaning .. well at least not to my face. Its just her that can't seem to get it in her head that his whole thing is not about her and what she wants.
> 
> you have the exact same wants as me hun. The first people in to see baby will be my mum with ds1, and later on at night hopefully mum will be back with dad and my sister. The next day is when i will allow friend in but only for one of the visiting hours as my sister will prob come back for the night time one with her dh and her 4 children. The 3rd day no one will be allowed as DH might be bringing ds1 back in although i will allow my parents to come whenever they want. and the friday no1 will be allowed again because thats the day i should hopefully be going home.. and that time is solely for ds1 to bond with his little brother and adjust to having him in the house. I also want to breastfeed but only the first few days.. and i dont want people around when i do it.. i wouldn't feel comfortable with that at all.
> AND ill be same as you.. needing to recover from the section and not running round after guests and making sure my house is clean for them to visit. All of my visitors except my mum expect me to make them cups of coffee etc and that just wont be happening.
> Can i please have some of your sharp tongue?? lol I think im going to need it :haha:
> 
> im very jelous you have snow.. we still have none. It tried yesterday but didnt come to anything.
> 
> xxx

My life, she sounds very frustrating, sounds like you have told her how your having things, don't worry about her response, just repeat how you are having it, and if she kicks up a fuss ignore her, till she understands lol. Seems she wants to be treated like a naughty 3 year old. 

Im sure you will tell people to naff off if you have to hun, don't you let people make demands on you, you will have enough do to. How they react to your wants and needs, is not your problem hun, you just enjoy baby and your family, and get well and rested, balls to everyone who wants to be an ass.

Each to their own with how everyone chooses to feed their babies, I fed my son for 3 days from the breast, when he went onto forumla, as I was just too tired and ill to keep it up. I didn't even try to breast feed my daughter, as I had such a rough time with my son. This time im hoping to exclusivly breast feed though, if I don't get ill, fingers crossed. Im not the shy type though, will be a bit weird breast feeding around my dad and brother, but they can just leave the room if it bothers them.

Im looking forward to someone in public to tell me I can't breastfeed in their establishment, as I can sue them for it, plus il squirt them with boob milk too haha. 

The snow is very pretty, but it's a pain in the ass.


----------



## sethsmummy

hahahaha i would pay to see that! Imagine their face if you squirted them. Ds1 the midwife stuck him down beside me (when i was still numb from my spinal. he was a forecep delivery) and tried to get him to latch on for all of 5 minutes then she took him back off me. came in half an hour later as i kept buzzing her and did the same again then she took him away for the night. So i didn't really get a chance to try breastfeeding properly. When i got him back at 8:30am the next morning no midwife came in to see me. one brought me some toast at 9am, and then the rest of the time they only came in to give me a bottle after me pestering them for ages with a screaming baby. It was the same once i was moved to the proper post-natal ward. Not one midwife offered to help me breastfeed until the day i was being discharged! 
this time round i want to give it a go BUT if it doesnt work for either me or baby then he will be put straight on bottles no matter how much the midwives try bully me to keep going. I will have some bottles in with me. 

I will keep my fingers crossed for you that you dont get ill after delivery hun :hugs: 

I'v told her countless times how things are going. To start with she demanded to be in the room during labour which i said ok as i was going to have a natural birth as long as she understood she was leaving before i got to the pushing stage and wasnt coming straight back in when he was born (which she also kicked off about saying she wasnt leaving the hospital till she had seen him) . But then i started getting freaked out and at 28 weeks asked for a section. and shes been told the new rules since then. I'm sick to death of telling her.. I mean as if im going to let her in the theatre instead of my husband when dh and I missed out on the first bonding with ds1 as he was taken straight out of theatre and upto SCBU. I didn't get my first proper look at ds1 until he was 12 hours old. and dh had already sent photo's to everyone before i got to see the photo of him. 
Shes one of those you just want to tell to Shut the F up as she appreciates nothing in life and demands everything from everyone. She still lives with her mum so has no idea just how much life costs or things you have to do. xx


----------



## Jenny_J

sethsmummy said:


> hahahaha i would pay to see that! Imagine their face if you squirted them. Ds1 the midwife stuck him down beside me (when i was still numb from my spinal. he was a forecep delivery) and tried to get him to latch on for all of 5 minutes then she took him back off me. came in half an hour later as i kept buzzing her and did the same again then she took him away for the night. So i didn't really get a chance to try breastfeeding properly. When i got him back at 8:30am the next morning no midwife came in to see me. one brought me some toast at 9am, and then the rest of the time they only came in to give me a bottle after me pestering them for ages with a screaming baby. It was the same once i was moved to the proper post-natal ward. Not one midwife offered to help me breastfeed until the day i was being discharged!
> this time round i want to give it a go BUT if it doesnt work for either me or baby then he will be put straight on bottles no matter how much the midwives try bully me to keep going. I will have some bottles in with me.
> 
> I will keep my fingers crossed for you that you dont get ill after delivery hun :hugs:
> 
> I'v told her countless times how things are going. To start with she demanded to be in the room during labour which i said ok as i was going to have a natural birth as long as she understood she was leaving before i got to the pushing stage and wasnt coming straight back in when he was born (which she also kicked off about saying she wasnt leaving the hospital till she had seen him) . But then i started getting freaked out and at 28 weeks asked for a section. and shes been told the new rules since then. I'm sick to death of telling her.. I mean as if im going to let her in the theatre instead of my husband when dh and I missed out on the first bonding with ds1 as he was taken straight out of theatre and upto SCBU. I didn't get my first proper look at ds1 until he was 12 hours old. and dh had already sent photo's to everyone before i got to see the photo of him.
> Shes one of those you just want to tell to Shut the F up as she appreciates nothing in life and demands everything from everyone. She still lives with her mum so has no idea just how much life costs or things you have to do. xx

How come they took baby away from you in the hospital? If you don't mind me asking hun. Them midwives seem pretty hopeless, I hope you have better luck with them this time. Iv learnt quite a bit about breastfeeding in theory of here and watching videos on you tube. Im hoping it goes ok, if not il look for a lactation consultant, and ask for help in the breastfeeding forum on here, them ladies are very helpful. 

She is lucky she has you as a friend, I have no patience for people like that in my life. A friend expected that she was more important then me and hubby trying to fix our marrage (when we were separated), so she was removed. Id rather have no friends than bad friends.


----------



## sethsmummy

Jenny_J said:


> How come they took baby away from you in the hospital? If you don't mind me asking hun. Them midwives seem pretty hopeless, I hope you have better luck with them this time. Iv learnt quite a bit about breastfeeding in theory of here and watching videos on you tube. Im hoping it goes ok, if not il look for a lactation consultant, and ask for help in the breastfeeding forum on here, them ladies are very helpful.
> 
> She is lucky she has you as a friend, I have no patience for people like that in my life. A friend expected that she was more important then me and hubby trying to fix our marrage (when we were separated), so she was removed. Id rather have no friends than bad friends.

I had Strep B and during i had a long hard delivery, they had tried vontouse, and then ended up with foreceps during which they cut his head so he was rushed straight out the door without even showing him to me! He was in SCBU from 9pm (born at 8:52pm) and was brought to me at 12:30am. when said midwife did the 5 minute thing but it was dark so i couldnt see his face or anything.. just how small he was (5lb 14oz) then he was took out and left in the hallway in front of the midwife station all night. I took him into my room at 8:30am after having my shower (at which time i got told off for not having maternity pads.. which i promptly told said snotty midwife i do have them you idiots just haven't brought me my damn bag from the room i was in before hand!). When i got him he was black and blue. The top of his head was purple and black from the vontouse and he was bruised from the foreceps and has stitches on his forehead where they had cut him. 

https://i50.tinypic.com/2621tsw.jpg the photo i first saw of him in SCBU his head is so swollen 
https://i49.tinypic.com/2054g80.jpg daddys first hug in SCBU about 15-20 minutes old 
https://i50.tinypic.com/r90n0w.jpg The morning after when jaundice had kicked in with dh 



I hate people like that. nobody is more important than your family :S I'm the same.. id rather have no1 than ignorant, obnoxious friends.


----------



## Jenny_J

Awww hun, how awful for all of you :( 

What is strep b? Iv never been told about it. 

How did you both get on with recovery?

Im sure this birth will be much calmer and easier. I had a planned section last time, and it's much less stressful, soon as baby is out you don't notice anything else about the section.


----------



## Cherrybump

I skipped a bit there lol

Im not having such a good day today. Can't wait to be offered another house. Ryan really does piss me off. I know we're not together but even still.. not sure how to take what my sister told me but seeing has him and this friend of my sister having being pming each other bugging me more. 

It was my sisters friends birthday night out on friday and ryans mate never showed up so he has seen my sister and hung around with her. The birthday girl wanted to kiss as many guys as she could and told allie(my sister) she like ryan and would kiss him. So my sister tells ryan who then replies if i kiss her ill ask her to buy us a round of drink. So this happens and she buy them all drink. 

ryan told me sister not to tell me as i'd get piss'd of about it which i did and broke down in tears. I feel kind of trapped. i'd like to move on but i dont wanna rush into anything since im pregnant and i really dont wanna get hurt again. And i'd never get back with ryan either but its bugging me that he's able to move on and i feel like i cant. Does this sound wrong :(. i know i should kick him out but i just dont have the balls and would like to get another flat myself instead so i can set up home better for me and paige.

Im meant to go to his mums later with him for his brother birthday but i honestly dont feel in the mood for it no more so im going to tell him to go himself. 

Sorry for the rant ladies he just gets under my skin alot more these days


----------



## sethsmummy

https://www.gbss.org.uk/section.php?section_id=3&section=what_is_gbs

This is a website that tells you all about it. Basically its a bacteria that all women carry but its not always active. Its not routinely tested for in the uk and they only come across it if its in your urine or they are swabbing for other things. They test at around 37 weeks as it comes and goes, you can have it one week.. but then a few weeks later it could be gone. There is only a low risk of it effecting baby but it can be fatal so women who are found to be strep B positive usually have antibiotics throughout labour to stop the infection transferring to the baby. 
hmm my recovery was long and hard. Still to this day i have trouble holding bowel movements & peeing. When i have to go, i have to go theres no holding on to it. I get vaginal pains and sex can be very very painful. I had a little "nodule" which was burned off when ds1 was 1 year old from where they had stitched me up and caught a bit of skin. But it was the emotional side that i found hard. I found it very hard to bond With Seth and had a bit of baby blues which i put down to not getting my skin to skin etc and being constantly put down in the hospital about how i was doing with feeding etc.. which i later found out i was right and they were wrong. 

I have been assured that it will be a lot nicer this time and i will have 1 midwife who stays with me all the time from start to finish. I am looking forward to this birth and getting to see ds2 as soon as he is born and my skin to skin :cloud9: That is something i really cant wait for! 

Cherry im so sorry your having such a horrid time just now :hugs: Seriously hun if he gets too much for you just kick his ass out. I know you want a new flat but the less stress you are under the better. And no hunni it doesnt sound wrong. When my ex and I split we had been together 3 and a half years and id cared for him and his 3 kids including providing for them. When we split i lived with him for another month before moving into a hostel at which point he started seeing other women and i felt so down and rotten. You just need to concentrate on why you guys are not together anymore and every time you feel bad just think that poor so and so will have to deal with it when he does move on! And you when you are ready are going to find a decent man! It takes a long time to get used to an ex moving on especially when you live together still ... but just give it time huni and you know we are always here if you need us :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Miwi

Oh seths that's awful! I'm glad you have been reassured about this time around and I've got everything crossed for you that you come out over the moon with how things have gone!

I think I'm going to make a drs appointment for next week as this thrush is just getting worse and worse and I want to make sure it's still just thrush and not BV. Though I'm pretty sure it's thrush as the treatments do ease it slightly. I might ask the dr about a strep b test too, as it's bizarre that they don't routinely test for strep b when it can be so serious! How did they pick yours up seths?

Cherry I'm sorry you're having a hard time Hun, I agree with seths, I would just kick him out. You need to put you and your LO first :hugs:


----------



## Jenny_J

Are there any symptoms for strep b? 

TMI - Im having to wear panty liners every day now, lots of thin white discharge has decided to creep up on me. Iv read that its normal, but the quantity had me a bit concerned. 

Iv not heard back from my GTT so I can take it I dont have GT, thank goodness. 

I cant wait for 28 week scan, I wana see baby again, and hope that placenta has moved.


----------



## sethsmummy

Thank you Miwi :hugs: I think mine was picked up during a swab when i thought my waters had gone. I wasnt actually told i had it either. at my 39 week hospital appointment i asked what a big yellow sticker on my notes that said ALERT meant. And she said oh you have strep B. I just looked confused and asked what it was and whether it would effect my home birth. It is bad that they dont test routinely for it when most other countries do! Ifyou refuse you can get it done privately for £30. Google Strep B medisave, you can order a free kit and then you pay £30 when you send it off and you get your results in a few days :thumbup: I am going to ask my midwife about it this week when i see her. 
oh no i hope you can get something to sort the thrush hun! 

Jenny - No there are normally no symptoms for strep B hun. As its always in your body but not always active. and it can come and go. 
Urgh i get loads of discharge too hun! Its disgutsting. Woot for your GD result hun :D 
fingers crossed your placenta has moved hun :thumbup: my next growth scan is on valentines day :D 

xxx


----------



## Miwi

Oh seths tags great to know! I wonder if my GP would do a test for it if I asked her? What would happen if you did the medisave one and then it cam back that you had it? Would you then just tell your GP the results and hope they treated it? How ridiculous they don't test for it! Hopefully I can get a test done anyway! Xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

I get that discharge to :( i use tissue if i dont have any thin liners. Seem to get more now than i did few weeks ago. :(


----------



## Jenny_J

sethsmummy said:


> Thank you Miwi :hugs: I think mine was picked up during a swab when i thought my waters had gone. I wasnt actually told i had it either. at my 39 week hospital appointment i asked what a big yellow sticker on my notes that said ALERT meant. And she said oh you have strep B. I just looked confused and asked what it was and whether it would effect my home birth. It is bad that they dont test routinely for it when most other countries do! Ifyou refuse you can get it done privately for £30. Google Strep B medisave, you can order a free kit and then you pay £30 when you send it off and you get your results in a few days :thumbup: I am going to ask my midwife about it this week when i see her.
> oh no i hope you can get something to sort the thrush hun!
> 
> Jenny - No there are normally no symptoms for strep B hun. As its always in your body but not always active. and it can come and go.
> Urgh i get loads of discharge too hun! Its disgutsting. Woot for your GD result hun :D
> fingers crossed your placenta has moved hun :thumbup: my next growth scan is on valentines day :D
> 
> xxx

I wonder if they screen for it in urine in the uk? Id never heard of it before, maybe because im having a section.

I use the thin always panty liners, can't get away without wearing them now. I guess the further along we get, the more might come?


----------



## Miwi

I just ordered two of those tests (incase I mess one up! Lol) figured they're free so I might as well order them and then if I don't need them at least I was prepared ;) xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

hehe i also have 2 Miwi. Your best asking the midwife i think Miwi for the test. Hmm if i remember right they sent a copy of the results to your consultant or Midwife. You can ask for your results via text and they either send red (positive) or green (negative). 

Jenny - they can pick it up if your urine is sent away if they think you have an infection. You wont have heard of it as over here the midwives dont tell you anything about it, which i think is completely wrong. I read you should still get tested when having a section BUT with a section the risks are greatly reduced and you have antibiotics either before or during a section anyway. When ihad my booking in app i asked them about strep b and she said they dont normally test but if i want it done they will do it since i was positive with Seth. 
You are right about the discharge, the further on you are the more you get but it gets thinner and watery. 

xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

aww no looking forward to more watery discharge lol x


----------



## kalyrra

Hey ladies, just checking in with you. Hope you don't mind me still popping in, though I'm not pregnant anymore! I'm totally stalking you guys. :haha:

Things are...stressful here. I found out this week that my job is being eliminated. My options are to either take a different position at a 50% cut in pay, or to accept a severance package and be laid off. Unfortunately, my husband may end up in the same boat... Very seriously cutting our income. 
On top of it, I developed mastitis ... *sigh* lol. On the bright side, I have lost almost 30 lbs, leaving me with only 20 to go to hit pre-pregnancy weight. If only I hadn't gained so much to begin with! :blush:

How's things for you all?


----------



## Miwi

sethsmummy said:


> hehe i also have 2 Miwi. Your best asking the midwife i think Miwi for the test. Hmm if i remember right they sent a copy of the results to your consultant or Midwife. You can ask for your results via text and they either send red (positive) or green (negative).
> 
> Jenny - they can pick it up if your urine is sent away if they think you have an infection. You wont have heard of it as over here the midwives dont tell you anything about it, which i think is completely wrong. I read you should still get tested when having a section BUT with a section the risks are greatly reduced and you have antibiotics either before or during a section anyway. When ihad my booking in app i asked them about strep b and she said they dont normally test but if i want it done they will do it since i was positive with Seth.
> You are right about the discharge, the further on you are the more you get but it gets thinner and watery.
> 
> xxx

Ah right, I will ask my midwife. I'll also ask when I go on Thursday to the clinic seen as I see an OB every time. If my midwife did the test how would she put it in my notes as i dont carry my own notes lol. Arghhh!! This is ridiculous! Lol.
I wonder if they check for the strep b when I do a pee sample every two weeks, I assume they test for infections but no one has ever explained what they test for to me so f knows! It's actually quite stressful not knowing what they're testing for or what the results are, or really being told anything by anyone. The more time goes on the more annoyed I get with the whole system lol. :dohh: Oh well.


----------



## realbeauty86

I am happy to be out of triple digits for baby to get here. Woohoo!:happydance:

And Seth my next scan is the day after Valentine's day, can't wait for that!


----------



## Sparklegirl

kalyrra said:


> Hey ladies, just checking in with you. Hope you don't mind me still popping in, though I'm not pregnant anymore! I'm totally stalking you guys. :haha:
> 
> Things are...stressful here. I found out this week that my job is being eliminated. My options are to either take a different position at a 50% cut in pay, or to accept a severance package and be laid off. Unfortunately, my husband may end up in the same boat... Very seriously cutting our income.
> On top of it, I developed mastitis ... *sigh* lol. On the bright side, I have lost almost 30 lbs, leaving me with only 20 to go to hit pre-pregnancy weight. If only I hadn't gained so much to begin with! :blush:
> 
> How's things for you all?

ofcourse u can still pop in as much as u like!!! 
:hugs::hugs::hugs: hun hang in there i know how scary & frustrating it is financially, esp when its threatend like that :hugs::hugs::hugs:
will keep u in my thoughts & prayers :hugs:
Good job on losing weight already Wow, that is amazing :thumbup:

hows ur lil man doing???


----------



## Sparklegirl

i have been a freaking egg plant for like 3 weeks :dohh: when does my fruit change :growlmad:?????

im officially in my last lap ladies :happydance:


----------



## Jenny_J

Im so stressed, work have still not paid me, called them up, and im waiting or a phone call from them to let me know what the hell is going on, iv been waiting 2 weeks now, and all I have is £20 in my bank, and my midwife says im to avoid stress, I could cry. 

On the bright side.... yay for 99 days to go, even though it will be less, still, double digits :)


----------



## CottlestonPie

Hi ladies, sorry for being MIA... Had a bad week. DS has been very trying. Definitely hitting the terrible twos. I've also had a decrease in movement so I've been silently freaking out and it's made my mood terrible. Luckily playing in the snow has been a kind of distraction but in the back of my mind I'm stupidly worried. I have my anomoly scan in a week but I'm wondering if I should call/pop into the hospital earlier if it's worrying me. I'm terrified to pick up the doppler. 

Anyways... Kalyrra, I'm sorry about your job. What is it that you do? 
Sparkle, congrats on 3rd tri!


----------



## Miwi

Kalyrra - I'm sorry about your job. That's really ba timing! I hope you and DH can get something figured out. :hugs:

Cottles - What do you mean by decreased movement Hun? As you know I've had days I've barely got ten movements out of this LO, it could be that the babies have changed position? Try to relax if you can, but if you really cant I think you should call your midwife - she will at least be able to put your mind at rest! I'd say being 20 weeks, even with twins, the movement is still going to be sporadic. :hugs: I know what worrying can do to you xxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

I'm trying not to worry too much but I have felt movement since 12 weeks (daily since 14 weeks) and over the weekend I only felt maybe 2 kicks. I know it's early days though so I'm trying to just think its because of the size and positions. I felt Ernie roll over last week so I guess he's just kicking my back/his brother. I'm such a worrier though, I find it hard to function sometimes. Urghhh.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Oh yeah also my surprise is ruined. 
I've got my scan on Monday. DH booked us a 3d scan and a meal for afterwards. Toby was meant to be staying with MIL so me and DH could enjoy it and spend some much needed time together. Now, his family have changed our plans. MIL is staying with us all weekend and after the nhs scan we have to take her, Toby, SIL and her daughter with us to the private scan. They're going to be waiting in the car do I'm gonna feel anxious and rushed because the kids are gonna get restless and the adults are gonna get bored. Then we have to drive them home instead of going for a nice couples lunch date. I'm so upset but DH is the only one who can drive so we have no choice but to share our soecial private moments with his family :cry:


----------



## sethsmummy

Kalyrra hey huni :D nice to hear from you hun!! I am so sorry to hear about your jobs! I would look into the severance package. My mum was laid off a while back and she got a £3000 severance package. Well done on your weight loss!! That is amazing. How is baby Landon doing? 

Miwi - thats good hun :) Its deffo worth getting done. Urgh i really think you should have your notes.. i would really ask about that to say your supposed to carry your notes with you when you travel incase anything happens! When they test your urine its just a quick dipstick normally unless they need to send one away. They test for UTI's, keytones which indicate your not eating/drinking enough, glucose which they would have found in yours before your GTT. Urm leukocytes show your fighting some sort of infection within yourself or that your a little unwell. 

Gz realbeauty!! double digits is awsome :D oo you have your scan the day after mine thats so cool i cant wait to hear how it goes! 

Sparkle gz on getting to 27 weeks hun! 3rd tri :happydance: I think you are an eggplant for one more week! Im hoping to change on Wednesday .. sick of being the same thing lol 

Jenny - :o I cant believe they have not paid you! Have they said why? How bloody rediculous. Do they expect you to live on fresh air?? :hugs: I hope they sort things out soon. Woot for double digits. 

Cottleston - ooo terrible two are horrid but there is a light on the other side! I would give the midwife a ring if you are worried about the movements hun although a lot wont even bat an eyelid at your stage as its still seen as sparodic :( For some reason they dont believe you can be feeling regular movements all the time before 28 weeks. Bert and Ernie have possibly just moved position or are kicking each other instead of you :haha: 
Aww no for your surprise being ruined! I'm afraid to say i would be telling them to bugger off. How dare they invite themselves to something you wanted to do alone with DH, especially something as special as that. Dont you feel rushed hun! They made the choice so they can just sit in that car for as long as it takes! It's their own fault for spoiling your premade plans! Could you not take Toby with you to go for a nice meal? I thought Seth would be a nightmare but when we took him he was actually quite good, i was so surprised and i really enjoyed it. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


Just to share with you all too.. when i weighed myself yesterday i had lost 10lb so this not having a lot of food thing has done some good :haha: i was bk to 19 stone.. although i will weigh myself again tomorrow just to make sure it says around about the same x


----------



## sethsmummy

oh oh and also i should have all ethans clothes this weekend! I get the clothes from the 2 ladies on friday and will grab some mits when i am in town. So he just needs a bouncer chair, dummy case/clip, cot mattress (which i will get when he goes into his big cot from the swinging crib) and more milk which i will get next week. Then i should be all set :D oh and some baby nail clippers too or scissors. I will probably get both even though i prefer the scissors. Then i can get my hospital bag packed... lord knows how much I actually need to take since im in from the monday to the friday! with no B&B :cry:


----------



## Cherrybump

Sparkle you'll change at 29 weeks. I changed yesterday :) 

kalyrra...Stucks on the job front sorry to hear about that. Congrats on loose so much weight already hope mines falls off to lol.

Seth i also weighed myself lol ive not gain no more although i do feel like my bump is slowly growing. I was 13stone and now im 14stone 6lbs lol 

I really wish i could sleep better at night. i toss and turn so much they i could lay awake. I could a nap early which helped so i think i might need to nap bit more lol although i cant nap in work haha lol x


----------



## jen1019

isobel84 said:


> Evening ladies! How r u all?
> I'm so tired in my body now :( sore back and feel sickish.
> We r at my partners this weekend which should help as he can look after our son n I can rest.
> 
> I feel a bit bad about saying this as I know some of you had a long journey to get pregnant but my son was conceived while on the pill and bump was conceived the only time ever we didn't use protection. This scares me alot and I spoke to OH today that after our daughter is born there can not be more surprises. I'm over the moon to have two, but my body can not go trough another pregnancy and especially not being on my own. I cried when we spoke about it cuz it terrifies me the thought of going trough another pregnancy. (Thank good we get the most precious reward in the end)
> 
> This is today's bump pic, I'm 35+1 an I've def lost weight (I've put on but it's all baby and I know in my body I've lost)
> But feel so heavy, she's sunk back and down n bump is alot smaller then few weeks ago
> 
> 
> https://i1265.photobucket.com/albums/jj506/isobel84/A6E21DC1-3841-40E6-B595-FD7F20DF6C0D-304-0000003071828586.jpg

I don't think that you should feel bad at all about not wanting another "surprise". Just because some on this board (myself included) have struggled with getting pregnant, doesn't mean that we can't relate to or understand your feelings. Pregnancy is hard, and especially if it wasn't planned. Hang in there, you will be holding that beautiful baby soon.



sethsmummy said:


> ooo good luck with your 1st consultant app jellycat :D although there nothing to worry about.
> 
> USAF Fallon has probably just changed position, either gone head down or moved further towards your back resulting in your bump looking smaller hun. :hugs: I wouldn't worry at all.
> 
> hehe Jenny - I did the kitchen cupboards last week, now need to get a tip run sorted for all the junk i pulled out that we dont use or is broken.
> 
> Urgh my friend was as bad as i thought she would be! Moaning yet again how she took 2 weeks off, why cant she be my birth parnter, why cant she visit the day he is born, im stupid not letting any1 come round when i get home since she took the two weeks off. I told her point blank if she wants to visit while i am in hospital she has to text and ask first incase a) im not upto visitors or b)some1 else is aready coming in at that time. Or seth is going to be there. Then i told her point blank if she shows up at the flat before i say people can visit then she wont make it past the door. Oh yeah and add on the "im stupid" for not wanting to breast feed in front of her because she has seen my boobs countless times etc. urm.. its a totally different situation. I am so glad im not telling her my proper section date.. i just hope her other half doesn't see us when i go in on the Monday night since he works in the hospital. :dohh: I can feel a big fall out coming though. If the next time they visit they are the same as they were yesterday i am just going to tell her to stay away for a while until she realises this birth etc is not about her in any way or form. Same as she needs to realise when ethan comes along i will have midwife over every day and then the health visitor on top of taking seth to and from nursery and other doctors appointments like seths 3year injections and ethans 6 week check up. And also the fact that shes not picking him up all the time or feeding him.
> 
> Urgh sorry ladies i got out the wrong side of the bed this morning :dohh: had a banging headache since my friend left yesterday and when i went to the toilet last night i had excrutiating pain in the bottom of my stomach that i had to physically breathe through and couldnt move. Then when i got back into bed and settled i started breathing funny :S So its not been the best of sleeps then Seth decided 6:20am was wake up time! So thats now over a week of constant early wake ups with no sleep in. Since yesterday was my turn to sleep in.. but i had to goto the toilet.. then Seth wanted his breakfast but DH was "too cold" to move off the sofa and make it so i had to go make it.. then i just couldnt get back to sleep. So another 6 days before i get even the chance of a decent sleep :cry: I only sleep well when DH isnt in the bed with me and i can spread. :cry:
> 
> :blush: Sorry again... :blush: i must have overdid it yesterday and its made me an emotional mess... i even cried last night because i overheated seths bottle at 3am!

Not sure that I would say you got up on the wrong side of the bed, I think your friend sounds like a total pain in the ass. She should really be able to understand or reason with what you want. It's not her child or her body. She should be respecting your wishes. Honestly, if it were me and she just wouldn't listen... I'm not sure I would want her around me or the baby at all. Hang in there hon, I hope things get better :hugs:



Jenny_J said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> dont worry Jenny, if DH is not there you can always call an ambulance and get him to meet you at the hospital hun. :hugs:
> 
> I wish it was just excitement that was causing her to be like this. She is like this ALL the time about everything. She thinks that things should be done her way and to her schedule. She is such a self centered person who thinks about no one but herself. She has always been like that since she was young.. but she never tried to be like that with me until recently. And I'm afraid im at the end of my tether with her. Everyone else has accepted how i want things to be and not moaning .. well at least not to my face. Its just her that can't seem to get it in her head that his whole thing is not about her and what she wants.
> 
> you have the exact same wants as me hun. The first people in to see baby will be my mum with ds1, and later on at night hopefully mum will be back with dad and my sister. The next day is when i will allow friend in but only for one of the visiting hours as my sister will prob come back for the night time one with her dh and her 4 children. The 3rd day no one will be allowed as DH might be bringing ds1 back in although i will allow my parents to come whenever they want. and the friday no1 will be allowed again because thats the day i should hopefully be going home.. and that time is solely for ds1 to bond with his little brother and adjust to having him in the house. I also want to breastfeed but only the first few days.. and i dont want people around when i do it.. i wouldn't feel comfortable with that at all.
> AND ill be same as you.. needing to recover from the section and not running round after guests and making sure my house is clean for them to visit. All of my visitors except my mum expect me to make them cups of coffee etc and that just wont be happening.
> Can i please have some of your sharp tongue?? lol I think im going to need it :haha:
> 
> im very jelous you have snow.. we still have none. It tried yesterday but didnt come to anything.
> 
> xxx
> 
> 
> My life, she sounds very frustrating, sounds like you have told her how your having things, don't worry about her response, just repeat how you are having it, and if she kicks up a fuss ignore her, till she understands lol. Seems she wants to be treated like a naughty 3 year old.
> 
> Im sure you will tell people to naff off if you have to hun, don't you let people make demands on you, you will have enough do to. How they react to your wants and needs, is not your problem hun, you just enjoy baby and your family, and get well and rested, balls to everyone who wants to be an ass.
> 
> Each to their own with how everyone chooses to feed their babies, I fed my son for 3 days from the breast, when he went onto forumla, as I was just too tired and ill to keep it up. I didn't even try to breast feed my daughter, as I had such a rough time with my son. This time im hoping to exclusivly breast feed though, if I don't get ill, fingers crossed. Im not the shy type though, will be a bit weird breast feeding around my dad and brother, but they can just leave the room if it bothers them.
> 
> Im looking forward to someone in public to tell me I can't breastfeed in their establishment, as I can sue them for it, plus il squirt them with boob milk too haha.
> 
> The snow is very pretty, but it's a pain in the ass.Click to expand...

I agree with you about how parents choose to feed their babies. I want to try to breastfeed exclusively, but I don't know if it will work out that way or not. This may end up being coupled with formula feedings as well. This will be our first so I obviously have no personal experience with it personally. I do know that my sister wasn't able to breast feed her first two as they were tongue tied. Her youngest was 9 lb 7 oz and she wasn't able to produce enough to satiate him, so she has been doing both. I am not sure if I will be comfortable feeding in front of others or not, I guess only time will tell!



sethsmummy said:


> https://www.gbss.org.uk/section.php?section_id=3&section=what_is_gbs
> 
> This is a website that tells you all about it. Basically its a bacteria that all women carry but its not always active. Its not routinely tested for in the uk and they only come across it if its in your urine or they are swabbing for other things. They test at around 37 weeks as it comes and goes, you can have it one week.. but then a few weeks later it could be gone. There is only a low risk of it effecting baby but it can be fatal so women who are found to be strep B positive usually have antibiotics throughout labour to stop the infection transferring to the baby.
> hmm my recovery was long and hard. Still to this day i have trouble holding bowel movements & peeing. When i have to go, i have to go theres no holding on to it. I get vaginal pains and sex can be very very painful. I had a little "nodule" which was burned off when ds1 was 1 year old from where they had stitched me up and caught a bit of skin. But it was the emotional side that i found hard. I found it very hard to bond With Seth and had a bit of baby blues which i put down to not getting my skin to skin etc and being constantly put down in the hospital about how i was doing with feeding etc.. which i later found out i was right and they were wrong.
> 
> I have been assured that it will be a lot nicer this time and i will have 1 midwife who stays with me all the time from start to finish. I am looking forward to this birth and getting to see ds2 as soon as he is born and my skin to skin :cloud9: That is something i really cant wait for!
> 
> Cherry im so sorry your having such a horrid time just now :hugs: Seriously hun if he gets too much for you just kick his ass out. I know you want a new flat but the less stress you are under the better. And no hunni it doesnt sound wrong. When my ex and I split we had been together 3 and a half years and id cared for him and his 3 kids including providing for them. When we split i lived with him for another month before moving into a hostel at which point he started seeing other women and i felt so down and rotten. You just need to concentrate on why you guys are not together anymore and every time you feel bad just think that poor so and so will have to deal with it when he does move on! And you when you are ready are going to find a decent man! It takes a long time to get used to an ex moving on especially when you live together still ... but just give it time huni and you know we are always here if you need us :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: xxxx

Oh honey, it sounds like you had a hell of a time :( I'm sorry that you had to go through that with the Step B. I actually hadn't heard of it before. I know that each time I go to the OBGYN during my pregnancy they take a urine sample to test for any sign of infection-- I'm not sure if this is one of the things that is tested for or not. I will definitely have to ask about it. I plan on having as natural labor/childbirth as possible and know that recovery from a c-section can be rough. It sounds like it was extremely hard on you emotionally. I think that is so similar in what we were talking about earlier in regards to pregnancy in general- we can handle a lot more than we think physically, it is the emotional part where we struggle the most. I wonder if it's because it's talked about so little, and if you aren't this perfect picture of a mother witha newborn than there is something wrong. I just think this idea is wrong- no two women are the same, so why would they be emotionally after giving birth, especially after complications? Big hugs, and hoping that this time is so much easier for you!




Sparklegirl said:


> i have been a freaking egg plant for like 3 weeks :dohh: when does my fruit change :growlmad:?????
> 
> im officially in my last lap ladies :happydance:

Sparkle, congrats that you are in your last trimester! Cannot wait until I am there with you (which will be quite a while!)



Jenny_J said:


> Im so stressed, work have still not paid me, called them up, and im waiting or a phone call from them to let me know what the hell is going on, iv been waiting 2 weeks now, and all I have is £20 in my bank, and my midwife says im to avoid stress, I could cry.
> 
> On the bright side.... yay for 99 days to go, even though it will be less, still, double digits :)

Jenny, that sounds horrible :( I am sorry to hear that you are going through that with your work. Have you ever had this problem before? Finances are hard enough, without the added stress. Try to hang in there hun... I am jealous of your double digits! :haha:



CottlestonPie said:


> Hi ladies, sorry for being MIA... Had a bad week. DS has been very trying. Definitely hitting the terrible twos. I've also had a decrease in movement so I've been silently freaking out and it's made my mood terrible. Luckily playing in the snow has been a kind of distraction but in the back of my mind I'm stupidly worried. I have my anomoly scan in a week but I'm wondering if I should call/pop into the hospital earlier if it's worrying me. I'm terrified to pick up the doppler.
> 
> Anyways... Kalyrra, I'm sorry about your job. What is it that you do?
> Sparkle, congrats on 3rd tri!

Cottlestone, I haven't felt any movement yet which I am trying not to let worry me. I know that it is still pretty early on. If you are concerned, I can't see what it would hurt to call them and tell them about your concern, maybe they can move up your appointment. It is easy to worry about everything, because we are so invested in our little ones. Just know that we are here to listen. :hugs:

AFM- I mentioned at the end of last week that I was starting to feel better. Well, I got kicked in the face with this horrible congestion (head and chest) it was a very rough weekend. I am still feeling very crappy and growly. People at work are irritating me... I feel exhausted. I just want to curl up in bed. I woke up at 2 am and wasn't able to fall back asleep until after 5 yesterday morning. Luckily it was Sunday and not Monday. Here's to hoping things get better... I am so tired of feeling this way!


----------



## Jellycat

Jen breathing in steamed water really helps to loosen congestion, hope it passes soon 

Cottlestonpie - OH my I woul be so angry with dh, does he not realise this would be stressful. Why cant his family stay at yours and then you go out to the scan and lunch just the two of you... then he can take them home later.

Seth great news on being 10Lb down when did you lose most weight first tri? or has it been gradual troughout


----------



## Noo

Hi Girls,

Another plus size mummy to be here. I've only just found out I'm pregnant but I'm well aware of all the risks of having a raised BMI and being pregnant/delivery/postnatal recover with being a midwife myself :) 

I've just caught up with your thread and everyone seems much further along than me! You're all getting on so well!


----------



## Belle1981

Hello! 

I'm 4 weeks pregnant with #1 and plus sized. It sounds funny but outside of my weight I'm super healthy! I know I should be sure to maintain eating properly and exercising but right now I can hardly get out of bed haha


----------



## Noo

Belle1981 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm 4 weeks pregnant with #1 and plus sized. It sounds funny but outside of my weight I'm super healthy! I know I should be sure to maintain eating properly and exercising but right now I can hardly get out of bed haha

Yay! another newly preggers :)


----------



## realbeauty86

Congratulations you two on the new pregnancies. Im shocked u found out so early. I guess the earlier the better. How's everything so far? Any symptoms yet?


----------



## Noo

realbeauty86 said:


> Congratulations you two on the new pregnancies. Im shocked u found out so early. I guess the earlier the better. How's everything so far? Any symptoms yet?

Hehe - When testing from 9dpo you find out quick! I'm now 14dpo which would give me an EDD of 1st Oct though I'm pretty sure the Dr/Midwife will base my EDD on my LMP which would give me 25th September!

Symptoms seem to be fading. I was getting a lot around 10dpo though at the minute I seem to have a sore back, sensitive nipples and raging insomnia where I'm falling asleep at 2/3am then waking up 2 hours later with an insatiable thirst and hungry then can't sleep again. I do feel a little bit weird in the tummy region, like heavy and warm, especially if I've eaten or need a wee which I'm doing frequently! 

Currently my BMI is 34 and I'd been aiming to get it below 30 for conception but never mind! I've gone from 39 to 34 in the last 8 months so that's something! I will continue to diet during pregnancy as I don't aim to gain much weight if I can help it. With my first I gained 20lb in total and he was 10lb himself so walked out the hospital weighing less than before I was pregnant! Good plan, one thinks! 

How old is everyone? I'll be 27 next month


----------



## Belle1981

realbeauty86 said:


> Congratulations you two on the new pregnancies. Im shocked u found out so early. I guess the earlier the better. How's everything so far? Any symptoms yet?

I didn't expect it at all. I had super light spotting and tested the day I was supposed to get af just because (and I have a ton of cheapy tests). To my shock, I was pregnant!

I"m slightly moody (haha) so tired I can hardly keep my eyes open, have some cramping and have a baseline of nausea that doesn't actually make me sick, just makes me go ughhh every once in a while


----------



## realbeauty86

Noo said:


> realbeauty86 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations you two on the new pregnancies. Im shocked u found out so early. I guess the earlier the better. How's everything so far? Any symptoms yet?
> 
> Hehe - When testing from 9dpo you find out quick! I'm now 14dpo which would give me an EDD of 1st Oct though I'm pretty sure the Dr/Midwife will base my EDD on my LMP which would give me 25th September!
> 
> Symptoms seem to be fading. I was getting a lot around 10dpo though at the minute I seem to have a sore back, sensitive nipples and raging insomnia where I'm falling asleep at 2/3am then waking up 2 hours later with an insatiable thirst and hungry then can't sleep again. I do feel a little bit weird in the tummy region, like heavy and warm, especially if I've eaten or need a wee which I'm doing frequently!
> 
> Currently my BMI is 34 and I'd been aiming to get it below 30 for conception but never mind! I've gone from 39 to 34 in the last 8 months so that's something! I will continue to diet during pregnancy as I don't aim to gain much weight if I can help it. With my first I gained 20lb in total and he was 10lb himself so walked out the hospital weighing less than before I was pregnant! Good plan, one thinks!
> 
> How old is everyone? I'll be 27 next monthClick to expand...

Congrats on the weight loss. I was focusing on that before pregnancy but that's at a hault now. My appetite has changed drastically, it's so new because this is my first.

Hopefully your symptoms ease up, I dont know what I would've done if I was sick, guess I got lucky cuz I haven't been sick. 

I just turned 27 this month, on the 9th


----------



## Noo

My last successful pregnancy was that long ago now I keep saying "I don't remember this backache so early with Coby... I don't remember feeling so sick so early with Coby... I don't remember this warm fuzzy feeling in my tummy so early... :lol:


----------



## realbeauty86

Belle1981 said:


> realbeauty86 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations you two on the new pregnancies. Im shocked u found out so early. I guess the earlier the better. How's everything so far? Any symptoms yet?
> 
> I didn't expect it at all. I had super light spotting and tested the day I was supposed to get af just because (and I have a ton of cheapy tests). To my shock, I was pregnant!
> 
> I"m slightly moody (haha) so tired I can hardly keep my eyes open, have some cramping and have a baseline of nausea that doesn't actually make me sick, just makes me go ughhh every once in a whileClick to expand...

I didn't expect either. I wasn't trying to get pregnant but I wasn't preventing either. My OH and I are getting married soon so we dont mind. Just a big step and a first for us both.

Im Moody a lot now lol. I didn't really get sick either. I had the cramps as well but they weren't my normal excruciating cramps. Mild. Hopefully u won't get too bothered. Only time will tell


----------



## CottlestonPie

Hi ladies! Congrats on the new pregnancies :D
I too have the pregnancy insomnia... Not helped though by the fact that my DS is I think maybe teething, so he's been up 4 times so far tonight which means I'm now wide awake and just waiting for his next wake-up call. (It's almost 3am here urghhh.)


----------



## Bitsysarah

Ditto with the insomnia :( 3:45am ...congratulations guys. I am 35. I don't write on here much but have followed this thread from the start, I love catching up with how everyone is doing :)


----------



## Noo

Please remind me that there IS a point during pregnancy you can sleep though.... I work shifts so if my body clock is gonna be this screwed for the whole 9 months I'll be spending a lot of time off sick!


----------



## Sparklegirl

Welcome to all the newbies :wave: that joined..

going to do a lil nap now feeling really tired today, will catch up with u all later :winkwink:


----------



## sethsmummy

Noo - Congratulations on your pregnancy hun :happydance: Welcome to plus size and pregnant :D Oh my gosh it must be great being a midwife yourself.. hehe .. although i think you will probably be bombarded with questions :haha: I apologize in advance if i ask you lots. I'm afriad the sleep gets no better.. or at least not for me. I sleep worse now than i did at the start. The last 2 nights iv only got up to pee twice.. but its the constant tossing and turning that gets me, when one side gets sore i have to flip to the other then back again when that one starts hurting :dohh: Oh and i turned 25 in December. 

Belle1981 - Congratulations on your pregnancy too hun :happydance: and welcome to plus size and pregnant :D ooo i think sometimes the nausea without actually being sick is just as bad as being sick or worse. At least if your sick it might go away. I had that all the way through 1st trimester. 

Cherry - well done for maintaining your weight hun. I weighed myself again this morning and its back to 19stone 6lb :cry: I think my scales just had an off day :dohh: oooo wish i could be your weight now haha. I would be one happy mummy then. Napping is brilliant.. haha its the one time we can nap and get away with it :haha: 

Jen - Im hoping things get better with her too but im not holding my breathe. I know for sure she is going to be pissed when she finds out i'v had ethan and only told her later at night instead of straight away.. but i dont care anymore :thumbup: Its not her baby so she has no right to know straight away. She'll also be peeved that i let my sister in at night visiting but i dont care about that either anymore. 
Good luck with the breast feeding hun, i hope baby latches really easy and its an easy process for you :D 
I did have a rough time with Seth.. but that hospital is now under investigation (the maternity unit might get shut down). Strep B is not tested for in the 2 weekly urine samples hun. 
I agree, everyone talks about the physical pain and healing, but your never told about the emotional side of it aswell until its too late when i think it should be included maybe at 27 weeks onwards in appointments so that you know what could happen. I deffo found the emotional side harder than the physical.. although the physical had me in tears on many, many occasions. 
So sorry your feeling rubbish this week hun! Try hot steam.. if you dont have one of those face steamer things, bowl of hot water with a little menthol in it and a towel over your head and the bowl :thumbup: OR get menthol drops that you can put on tissue.. put a few drops on some cotton wool and stuff it behind a radiator if you have some and put the heating on :thumbup: 

Jellycat - hmm I lost a little in first tri.. then steadily put on.. and then lost a few lbs in this last few weeks although as i said above iv gone back upto 19stone 6 although thats still 4lb less so im still happy. 

Cottleston - uh-oh about Toby teething, fingers crossed it doesn't last too long hun! have you tried childrens bonjela? I used that for Seth and it worked a treat :flower: Did you get any sleep last night at all?? 

Bitty - oh no sorry to hear you have insomnia too! :hugs::hugs: Wishing you a good night sleep soon hun :flower: 

Sparkle - enjoy your nap huni 

Realbeauty - ooo how long till you get married hun? haha and were allowed to be moody :thumbup: I was very very moody last night.

AFM - i am trying these last 2 days to not fall flat on my butt whilst outside lol. I have almost went 5 times but managed to catch myself just in time. I had a fab sleep last night (sorry!!), I had another really bad headache and nausea from around 6 so went straight to bed at 8:30 and fell straight asleep. Woke up twice for the toilet and a few times to turn but enjoyed it still. Woke with the alarm at 7:30am. DH has gone to the jobcentre today to sign on so have to go get seth by myself.. so heres hoping i dont fall lol. I think its been the light in the living room causing my bad headaches so we have changed the lightbulb to a lower one to see if that helps. Today im having a lovable day <3 ... must have been the good sleep and the fact Ethan is FINALLY picking back up with his movements!! Iv had about 5 so far this morning so waaayyy better than the last few days where i have only just got my 10 movements a day. Will have to mention my itching to the midwife again on Thursday so will probably mean another needle in my arm lol. my PCR (or bile salt.. lol whichever one it is) last week was 14 when it was 4 the time before so fingers crossed its not gone up anymore :) Well i best get ready to go and collect my little Gremlin from nursery, fingers crossed today we make it home with no accidents :thumbup: i asked the nursery to put him on the potty at 10 until he peed. none of this sit him down for 2 seconds nonsense and let him back off if hes not peed. The poor boy cant hold a pee for 4 hours so its no wonder he had an accident on the way home yesterday. 

lots of love ladies :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Oh bless him having an accident yesterday... You'd hope that nursery staff would know to let him sit for a while and go in his own time rather than rush him, poor thing. 
Glad you got a good nights sleep hun! Sorry to hear you weren't feeling too great though... Fingers crossed the lightbulb trick works. Make sure you're drinking enough too. Probably stating the obvious there but I get terrible headaches and sluggishness when I'm dehydrated. 

Afm, I'm feeling a little better today. I got maximum 4 hours sleep last night. I know it was less as I woke up a few times in those 4hrs because I'd rolled onto my back but I didn't stay awake too long when I did have to wake up. 
There was one point where one of the boys mustve wriggled up a lot as the top of my belly was bulging and rock solid. Not like a BH, just like it was full lol... As well as that I felt some movement yesterday so I'm not panicking as much now. Just impatient for Monday's scan!

Hope everyone is having a good morning xx


----------



## sethsmummy

:happydance: glad you felt some movements hun! hehe cheeky Bert or Ernie for squishing right up top. I'm glad you are feeling better hun especially after only 4 hours sleep i would be drained :coffee: 

he did a pee today :) but it went over the top of the potty. They only have small pottys so they are going to try him on the big toilet with the seat attachment on it. Fingers crossed he is fine with it since their toilets are child sized :thumbup: I drink loads and loads... got through a whole bottle of diluting juice in 2 days! Not long till your scan hun :happydance: Im impatient for my next one now lol. 

You saying one of the boys had moved up reminds me of my dream last night.. i dreamed that the baby pushed its face right up against my stomach wall and you could see the outline of all his features from the outside. It was so weird lol. 

OH AND I didn't make it to the nursery without falling over :S The one day John isn't with me and i slip... managed to catch myself on my hands and knees though before loosing balance and going on my tummy but no pains or anything (apart from my knees) so I think all is good. Seth is now sat on the xbox enjoying playing banjo and kazoo lol x


----------



## Jellycat

Welcome Noo and Belle - Congratulations. 

Cottleston - Glad you re feeling better today and got some movement

Seth :-( Hope you havent hurt yourself too much from the fall 

AFM - I was in bed by 10 last night which felt great especially as JJ was in bed by 7 and had dinner by half past. Woke at 4 thinking I culd smell smoke when I went for a pee so then spent 15 minutes checking every room in the house so didnt drop back to sleep for an hour but still feel better for it today. Weighed myself this morning after a bif trip to the loo and am back down to 2lbs gain from pre preg so feeling abit happier today


----------



## Noo

I need to point out I can't give midwifery advice on an open forum but if you do need to chat about something - Do PM me.


----------



## sethsmummy

Noo said:


> I need to point out I can't give midwifery advice on an open forum but if you do need to chat about something - Do PM me.

Thank you Noo, that is very nice of you to offer :thumbup: 

gz Jellycat! 2lb gain is awsome! I didnt hurt myself too much, just sore knees now and hurt pride.. thankfully nobody was around to see it happen lol 
:happydance: Woot for a good night sleep hun! I wonder where you smelled the smoke from :shrug: xxxx


----------



## jen1019

Welcome to the two newly pregnant mommas! :) Welcome to the group... I haven't been with this group for that long, but they are all wonderful. Just hang in there, you'll be out of 1st tri before you know it!




sethsmummy said:


> Noo - Congratulations on your pregnancy hun :happydance: Welcome to plus size and pregnant :D Oh my gosh it must be great being a midwife yourself.. hehe .. although i think you will probably be bombarded with questions :haha: I apologize in advance if i ask you lots. I'm afriad the sleep gets no better.. or at least not for me. I sleep worse now than i did at the start. The last 2 nights iv only got up to pee twice.. but its the constant tossing and turning that gets me, when one side gets sore i have to flip to the other then back again when that one starts hurting :dohh: Oh and i turned 25 in December.
> 
> Belle1981 - Congratulations on your pregnancy too hun :happydance: and welcome to plus size and pregnant :D ooo i think sometimes the nausea without actually being sick is just as bad as being sick or worse. At least if your sick it might go away. I had that all the way through 1st trimester.
> 
> Cherry - well done for maintaining your weight hun. I weighed myself again this morning and its back to 19stone 6lb :cry: I think my scales just had an off day :dohh: oooo wish i could be your weight now haha. I would be one happy mummy then. Napping is brilliant.. haha its the one time we can nap and get away with it :haha:
> 
> Jen - Im hoping things get better with her too but im not holding my breathe. I know for sure she is going to be pissed when she finds out i'v had ethan and only told her later at night instead of straight away.. but i dont care anymore :thumbup: Its not her baby so she has no right to know straight away. She'll also be peeved that i let my sister in at night visiting but i dont care about that either anymore.
> Good luck with the breast feeding hun, i hope baby latches really easy and its an easy process for you :D
> I did have a rough time with Seth.. but that hospital is now under investigation (the maternity unit might get shut down). Strep B is not tested for in the 2 weekly urine samples hun.
> I agree, everyone talks about the physical pain and healing, but your never told about the emotional side of it aswell until its too late when i think it should be included maybe at 27 weeks onwards in appointments so that you know what could happen. I deffo found the emotional side harder than the physical.. although the physical had me in tears on many, many occasions.
> So sorry your feeling rubbish this week hun! Try hot steam.. if you dont have one of those face steamer things, bowl of hot water with a little menthol in it and a towel over your head and the bowl :thumbup: OR get menthol drops that you can put on tissue.. put a few drops on some cotton wool and stuff it behind a radiator if you have some and put the heating on :thumbup:
> 
> Jellycat - hmm I lost a little in first tri.. then steadily put on.. and then lost a few lbs in this last few weeks although as i said above iv gone back upto 19stone 6 although thats still 4lb less so im still happy.
> 
> Cottleston - uh-oh about Toby teething, fingers crossed it doesn't last too long hun! have you tried childrens bonjela? I used that for Seth and it worked a treat :flower: Did you get any sleep last night at all??
> 
> Bitty - oh no sorry to hear you have insomnia too! :hugs::hugs: Wishing you a good night sleep soon hun :flower:
> 
> Sparkle - enjoy your nap huni
> 
> Realbeauty - ooo how long till you get married hun? haha and were allowed to be moody :thumbup: I was very very moody last night.
> 
> AFM - i am trying these last 2 days to not fall flat on my butt whilst outside lol. I have almost went 5 times but managed to catch myself just in time. I had a fab sleep last night (sorry!!), I had another really bad headache and nausea from around 6 so went straight to bed at 8:30 and fell straight asleep. Woke up twice for the toilet and a few times to turn but enjoyed it still. Woke with the alarm at 7:30am. DH has gone to the jobcentre today to sign on so have to go get seth by myself.. so heres hoping i dont fall lol. I think its been the light in the living room causing my bad headaches so we have changed the lightbulb to a lower one to see if that helps. Today im having a lovable day <3 ... must have been the good sleep and the fact Ethan is FINALLY picking back up with his movements!! Iv had about 5 so far this morning so waaayyy better than the last few days where i have only just got my 10 movements a day. Will have to mention my itching to the midwife again on Thursday so will probably mean another needle in my arm lol. my PCR (or bile salt.. lol whichever one it is) last week was 14 when it was 4 the time before so fingers crossed its not gone up anymore :) Well i best get ready to go and collect my little Gremlin from nursery, fingers crossed today we make it home with no accidents :thumbup: i asked the nursery to put him on the potty at 10 until he peed. none of this sit him down for 2 seconds nonsense and let him back off if hes not peed. The poor boy cant hold a pee for 4 hours so its no wonder he had an accident on the way home yesterday.
> 
> lots of love ladies :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:

I am glad that you are at the point of not caring what your friend thinks anymore. It is absolutely about you, little Ethan, and your family. Does it matter if she doesn't see you straight away? The baby will still be there. I was actually talking to my cousin about one of my longtime friends who was extremely high maintenance when she was pregnant. You constantly had to ask how she was doing... she was going to leave her husband over nothing. Lots of craziness. She told my cousin I was going to be high maintenance which I found to be extremely amusing as that is the total opposite of my personality. You had to ask her just about every day how she was doing. I mentioned to my cousin that the only time she asks me how I am is when I initiate a conversation. Kind of sad. She's all about herself, especially lately... I wish I had that old friend back who used to be there for me all the time, and cared. Oh well! Maybe it's just my pregnancy hormones :dohh:
So sorry to hear that you fell the other day, hon. Hope you didn't hurt yourself too badly. I actually had an almost near fall the other day at work when I walked over an icy patch. It's scary! Hang in there... LOL I love how you called him the little gremlin. Never a dull moment, right?



CottlestonPie said:


> Oh bless him having an accident yesterday... You'd hope that nursery staff would know to let him sit for a while and go in his own time rather than rush him, poor thing.
> Glad you got a good nights sleep hun! Sorry to hear you weren't feeling too great though... Fingers crossed the lightbulb trick works. Make sure you're drinking enough too. Probably stating the obvious there but I get terrible headaches and sluggishness when I'm dehydrated.
> 
> Afm, I'm feeling a little better today. I got maximum 4 hours sleep last night. I know it was less as I woke up a few times in those 4hrs because I'd rolled onto my back but I didn't stay awake too long when I did have to wake up.
> There was one point where one of the boys mustve wriggled up a lot as the top of my belly was bulging and rock solid. Not like a BH, just like it was full lol... As well as that I felt some movement yesterday so I'm not panicking as much now. Just impatient for Monday's scan!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good morning xx

Sorry that you aren't sleeping well hon. I would be miserable to deal with on four hours of sleep. Glad that you are feeling a bit better with the movement and that you aren't so scared. I hope Monday comes for you fast. My scan is a week after yours!

AFM- nothing new to update. Woke up about 20 times last night. Still congested. Bleh. Hoping I start feeling better sometime today. Getting through the past few workdays have been brutal!


----------



## sethsmummy

ooo she thinks she is more important than my sister. My sister and I dont always get along but there is no way in hell my friend will be seeing this baby before my sister does, hence why iv told my sister she can come in at night time visiting as long as she comes without her children. Urgh i cant stand people like that! Jeesh were pregnant its not a life threatening condition :S 
I couldnt care less whether my friends/family ask how i am doing, my parents hardly ask. But if anything was wrong they know fine well they would be told. Its sad how people change over time, but i supose we see the true personality after the change. 
Thats ok i didnt hurt my tummy so im all good :thumbup: It is super scary! Im was petrified as soon as i felt my foot go and literally "oh shit" came out my mouth before i landed. Im just thankful i managed to land on arms and knees. 
hehe Gremlin has been Seth's nickname since he was born as I thought at some points he looked like Gizmo from the gremlins lol. He has been called it that much he actually answers to it now. xx


----------



## realbeauty86

Seth. I would've never guessed u were 25, by looking at your post and the fact that u know so much lol. I am getting married in march, my guy wants to in February so Idk just yet. We wanna do it before baby comes.


----------



## sethsmummy

:haha: Thanks hun :) I have always been pretty mature for my age but I had to grow up fast. Its not something i share a lot but i was abused at one point when i was 15 so it made me grow up quick. But please dont feel sorry for me.. I feel that it happening made me a much much stronger person and although it was a horrid point in my life.. I wouldnt be where i am or who i am today if it had not have happened. Plus when i was 17 i moved in with an older bf (there was 8 years between us) who had 3 children so again i grew up even faster caring for them :) 

Sometimes i feel like i missed my teen years but to be honest i didn't miss much lol. I much prefer the person i am now to how i could have been if my life hadn't gone down the path it did. 

hehe compromise with him hun.. Feb 28th :haha: I bet you are going to look simply beautifull. Do you have your wedding dress already.. or know what kind of dress you want? xxx


----------



## Jellycat

I feel an Oldie compared to your guys I'm 34 heading towards 35 (3 weeks after Jelly #2 EDD)!

Oh A wedding how lovely ! Havent been to one for over a year now, love a good wedding


----------



## Miwi

Wow I've so much catching up to do on this thread! Welcome to the new ladies, congrats to both of you on your BFPs :) So exciting!

Oooh Seths we're the same age! Though I'm 26 on the 27th Feb. Hopefully a mummy by then too ;) Fingers crossed.

Cottles how are you Hun? I'm sorry you're not sleeping well. It must be so hard carrying twins, I know that doesn't help at all but I really do feel for you! 

I love weddings too! OHs cousin is getting married around April 2014 and I'm already excited lol. Though, oddly, I really don't want to get married myself. I'm a weirdo!

I suddenly feel about 60 weeks pregnant. Very achy, no slep and horrid pelvic pain. I honestly have to keep reminding myself that actually I've still 6 weeks to go! I keeping thinking of it as any day now. Ooops. Really can't wait to meet my little miss, though trying desperately to enjoy these last few weeks as I know deep down I'll prob miss being pregnant with her at some point! 

Xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

hahaha your older than me :p neh neh. 

Jellycat your only as old as you feel hun (so we all feel around 70 right? lol ) We all stop aging at 21 :p its a female thing haha

I'm not a great fan of weddings.. am i weird lol. Only been to 6 in my lifetime uncles, parents blessing, sister, 2 friends, and my own. and out of them all i think i enjoyed my own the least lol. 

not long and it will all be over Miwi, then we can keep an eye on everyone else and encourage them.. and share our baby news :) xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...lus-size-pregnant-baby-days.html#post24916143

I've made this ladies. Melany and Kalyrra can i add you guys to the front page? If so please can i have name, date, time and weight that babies were born please :D (i was going to look back through pages but though uh=oh that would take aaages lol). Also what gestation would be fab :D xxx


----------



## realbeauty86

Well Seth I am happy that u progressed so well and that's all I'll say =)


----------



## jen1019

sethsmummy said:


> ooo she thinks she is more important than my sister. My sister and I dont always get along but there is no way in hell my friend will be seeing this baby before my sister does, hence why iv told my sister she can come in at night time visiting as long as she comes without her children. Urgh i cant stand people like that! Jeesh were pregnant its not a life threatening condition :S
> I couldnt care less whether my friends/family ask how i am doing, my parents hardly ask. But if anything was wrong they know fine well they would be told. Its sad how people change over time, but i supose we see the true personality after the change.
> Thats ok i didnt hurt my tummy so im all good :thumbup: It is super scary! Im was petrified as soon as i felt my foot go and literally "oh shit" came out my mouth before i landed. Im just thankful i managed to land on arms and knees.
> hehe Gremlin has been Seth's nickname since he was born as I thought at some points he looked like Gizmo from the gremlins lol. He has been called it that much he actually answers to it now. xx

There are only certain people who I think I would be comfortable with seeing be while I am in labor. I know that my parents will be up at the hospital, as they have been for all of their last 7 grandkids ;) They're awesome. I highly doubt DH's family will come up because they live so far away, and they are older... and don't really drive in the city. I would be surprised if they came up! My sister will probably be there after I have the baby, and I'm okay with two of my CLOSEST friends coming up, as one is practically family and one IS family. I know what you mean about it not being a life threatening condition. People sometime act like it is!
LOL What a nickname. We all have them! I always thought Gizmo was cute :haha:



Jellycat said:


> I feel an Oldie compared to your guys I'm 34 heading towards 35 (3 weeks after Jelly #2 EDD)!
> 
> Oh A wedding how lovely ! Havent been to one for over a year now, love a good wedding

Jelly, I am 28 and will be 29 at the end of the year. DH is the same age as you. Not an oldie, I promise! He still acts like a child :haha:

Random question: how many of you are full time working moms, and who is a SAHM? Just wondering how everyone is coping with their different responsibilties, and how you deal with work while pregnant. I never thought it would be this draining! I am in bed by 9 every night... it's dinner, cuddle on the couch for a bit, then off to bed! Poor Shaun barely sees me. Hoping for a boost of energy soon as NOTHING is getting done around the house.


----------



## Bitsysarah

sethsmummy said:


> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...lus-size-pregnant-baby-days.html#post24916143
> 
> I've made this ladies. Melany and Kalyrra can i add you guys to the front page? If so please can i have name, date, time and weight that babies were born please :D (i was going to look back through pages but though uh=oh that would take aaages lol). Also what gestation would be fab :D xxx

Great idea :)


----------



## Miwi

Jen - I technically work full time as a retail manager BUT I kind of cheated as I ended up getting signed off sick at about 26 weeks (roughly!) Although I have to say that working what was effectively a 50 hour week was very difficult and I was in bed basically as soon as I walked through the door. The house was awful! When are you going off on maternity Hun? They tried to pressure me to work till the last minute but as I've decided I'm not going back I had arranged to start my maternity leave the middle of this month anyway. Xxx


----------



## Bitsysarah

Random question: how many of you are full time working moms, and who is a SAHM? Just wondering how everyone is coping with their different responsibilties, and how you deal with work while pregnant. I never thought it would be this draining! I am in bed by 9 every night... it's dinner, cuddle on the couch for a bit, then off to bed! Poor Shaun barely sees me. Hoping for a boost of energy soon as NOTHING is getting done around the house.[/QUOTE]

I am a child protection social worker, I commute an hour to work :(. Home by 7/730 lying in bed watching tv by 8 ...I am absolutely exhausted :( I spend my weekends sleeping all day. This is my first....not sure I could do it with the responsibility of another child. What do you do for work?


----------



## realbeauty86

Seth good idea... I already subscribed even tho babes isn't here yet.

Um... the question asked about working moms, did that abbreviation mean stay at home moms?
I dont work, wish I did lol


----------



## Noo

I work full time covering day shifts, night shifts (mainly night shifts) and weekends. I'm dreading it as a colleague is 30 weeks and looks rough as heck and ready to finish. I don't want to finish so early. I think she starts annual leave mid-Feb then goes officially on Mat leave in March.


----------



## Miwi

Real- Yea SAHM = Stay At Home Mum / Mom :)

Noo - See how you go Hun, everyone handles pregnancy differently as I'm sure you well know :) I know for me I couldn't have worked right till the end but plenty of women do! Don't worry about that just yet ;) xxx


----------



## realbeauty86

Well I guess I will be a sahm... not really by choice. I do hair on the side and that takes a toll on my body so Idk how u ladies deal. Im just blessed I have a supportive man and his family, especially when it comes to the LO... 

However I sit bored a lot, I think a lot about my baby shower and that's not til March lol


----------



## CottlestonPie

I am a stay at home mum now. I worked when pregnant with Toby and got signed off at 38 weeks because I sustained muscle damage around my uterus in a car accident and couldn't move much. If I hadn't been in the crash, I'd have worked until the day he was born! I had a desk job- it was emotionally stressful and tiring but physically ok apart from climbing the stairs to the office. 
They refused to let me go back part time and I worked out that with full time child care, id be bringing home about £10 a week. Not worth it so I stay home now!

Being pregnant while crashing a toddler is harder than being pregnant on a call centre lol, but I love love love that I have been so involved in my little boys life. I can't imagine being a working mum before the twins are 3 years old now!


----------



## USAF_WIFE

I am a SAHM to two and I am just now starting to have a super rough time as my SPD started a week or two ago pretty bad and I am SO tired all the time.


----------



## Miwi

For you ladies that already have a LO (or two!) do you find this pregnancy is going quicker than your first??


----------



## Jellycat

I work full time am a manager so have to be seen to work over and above the norm. Dh drops JJ off to nursery and I have an hour commute. Always worried I will get stuck in traffic and be late picking up JJ (only happened once in a year). Pick JJ up about 5-45 then dh gets home about 7-30. Put JJ to bed about 8 then eat quite late . I worked upto 35 weeks last time but as this pregnancy seems to be treating me better than last time so hoping to work slightly longer. However always add annual holiday in front of my maternity leave otherwise you lose it.


----------



## Jellycat

Miwi said:


> For you ladies that already have a LO (or two!) do you find this pregnancy is going quicker than your first??

Definitely going quicker and found symptoms are less this time. First tri dragged in first pregnancy but now I'm shocked to almost be half way


----------



## Cherrybump

:O im just skipping pages lol sorry ladies everytime i come on there is like 3-4 pages to read and i start of reading one page and then i getting sleepy hahaha so sorry.

Hey to the newbie i noticed one asking our ages. Im 25 on saturday <dance> Ive been out most of today went to the museum with my little brother and his brother and omg his breath stank lol.. at to keep my distance. smells really get to me at the moment strong perfume or if someone has just smoked or smell of drink :(.. 

Think im heading to bed soon. been having sore head aches and i aint sleeping right still i could have lay in bed awake for hours last night. i bought this sleep spray thing from avon last year and tilted my pillow up a bit to help me breath i drift right off after that. Need more of this sleep breath so recommend it if you have trouble sleeping lol. I dont use body pillows or anything as i get so fussy lol xx


----------



## realbeauty86

Who was that saying they had spd??? I think that's what I have. I haven't seen a doctor yet but I did a lot of research and several women have experienced what im experiencing in the pelvis area which I was thinking my vaginal area lol. Anyhoo... any time I explain it, no one knew what I meant.


----------



## Bitsysarah

realbeauty86 said:


> Who was that saying they had spd??? I think that's what I have. I haven't seen a doctor yet but I did a lot of research and several women have experienced what im experiencing in the pelvis area which I was thinking my vaginal area lol. Anyhoo... any time I explain it, no one knew what I meant.

I have had spd since 16 weeks...it eased off for a couple of weeks but this week it is back :(. Sooo painful. I was given stronger painkillers, a belt and a walking stick. I don't use the stick....I would feel stupid.


----------



## Sparklegirl

Morning all how are we doing???
1st what is spd????

ok so yesterday i had my app @ gynae, & he checked to see lil munchkin & she was laying in a very good position he says & hopes she doesnt turn... coz then the chances of her turning back could be slim.. my bp was high but wasnt to concerned coz as long as i have no swelling or water retention all is good he says... i only recently started gaining weight, my 1st weight gain was 4 weeks ago 1,5 kg... (midwife told me then i shouldnt gain more than 6 kg this pregnancy), so yesterday i asked gynae how much i gained & his response was is that important , i said yes coz i shouldnt gain more than 6 kg according to midwife.. to that he said dont pay attention to her, keep doing what u doing coz u doing great.. he said its not important how much i gain as long as we both healthy!!

so from now on i see them every 2 weeks plus i get to go for echo to muke sure lil munchkin doesnt turn.. & keep track of her growth... i have a funny feeling she will come sooner than expected....


----------



## Sparklegirl

so we can get to know each other a little better :flower:

https://imageshack.us/a/img859/1029/dsc05687a.jpg


Name: Candice 

Age: 30 :blush: 

From: South Africa - living in Holland 4 yrs 

occupation: was beauty therapist, now home executive soon to be sahm

Children: no1 on the way :cloud9:

Fave tv shows: Modern fam, big bang, criminal minds, & many more

Fave food: mexican & my moms curry

intersts & things u like to do: photography & editing pics, my furr babies, going for walks with dh & furrbabies on beach or forrest.. cant think of any more lol


----------



## Noo

*Name:* Nici

*Age:* 26

*DH: *Rich - Together since 2002; Married in 2008

*From:* Yorkshire, UK

*Occupation:* Midwife

*Children:* Coby (8 on 23rd Feb)

*Fave TV shows:* Waterloo Rd, Hawaii 50, Law & Order, CSI etc

*Fave food:* Chinese fried rice, Pasta

*Interests:* I don't really have any! I don't have time! Always at work or spending time with family xx
 



Attached Files:







RN37-01.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## sethsmummy

ok i do this quick then reply properly when i have gotten seth from nursery

https://i49.tinypic.com/2ed4hv4.jpg

https://i47.tinypic.com/2d1pw8w.jpg

Name: Tara

Age: 25

DH: John, together since Jan 24th 2009, married August 25th 2012

From: Castle Douglas, Scotland

Occupation: Stay At Home Mum

Children: Seth Logan R-B, 3 years old. my tiny little gremlin :haha:

Fave TV shows: CSI, I didnt know i was pregnant, the soaps, one born every minute

Fave food: Macaroni cheese!!

Interests: Reading, Drawing


----------



## Miwi

Name: Amelia

Age: 25

OH: Marty, been together 5 years on April 22nd :flower:

From: Belfast, NI

Occupation: Store manager of a charity shop, soon to be a SAHM

Children: Just the one in my belly! 

Fave TV shows: Teen Mom, Modern Family, Corrie, The New Normal, Big Bang, Downton Abbey, Call the Midwife

Fave food: Anything pasta! And Chinese :)

Interests: Shopping, Reading, other things I can't think of lol


----------



## Noo

Just made an appt with my GP. By LMP I'll be 6 weeks and 6 days

Do you think that appt is too late considering I won't be referred to the midwife till after than appt? I think it's okay but I think my GP will pap her pants I've not come straight away. I'm comfortable to wait. I have my pre-natals to continue taking and know what to eat and not to eat etc.


----------



## CottlestonPie

I think it's a good time to go. I went at 5 weeks and was told I should've waited...
As long as you have enough time to get your booking in appointmrnt done and your NT scan booked, I'd say there's no problem. 

I'm totally in love with my Doppler right now. Had another little freak out about movement again (can't wait til they're more regular!)
I know a Doppler isn't the be all and end all but it is definitely reassuring. I found one HB above and to the left of my belly button and the other almost exactly opposite, below and to the right. I can't work out positioning just yet though... They're still wriggling about too much!


----------



## sethsmummy

Noo said:


> Just made an appt with my GP. By LMP I'll be 6 weeks and 6 days
> 
> Do you think that appt is too late considering I won't be referred to the midwife till after than appt? I think it's okay but I think my GP will pap her pants I've not come straight away. I'm comfortable to wait. I have my pre-natals to continue taking and know what to eat and not to eat etc.

Nah i think your ok leaving it until now hun. I didn't get my booking in appointment till i was 10 weeks anyway.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Sparklegirl said:


> so we can get to know each other a little better :flower:

Lovely idea!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v332/kjrandom/5E992EA2-438C-4B85-96E0-2A9EB24A667C-3474-000004840B5AFAB1.jpg


Name: Katherine (or KJ to friends and DH!) 

Age: 28 

OH: Keith, friends since 2000, together since 2009, married May 2012

From: Kent, England 

occupation: SAHM

Children: 1 DS, Toby b. 31/3/11 and two more boys on the way!

Fave tv shows: House, Dexter, Big Bang Theory, Castle, errr but I mostly watch CBeebies :haha:

Fave food: pizza, Ben & Jerry's, and indian- oh so healthy!

intersts & things u like to do: messy play, being mummy, reptiley things (I'm being a snake mum again when the twins turn 3)


----------



## jen1019

Name: Jen

DH: Shaun, married in May 2011 but together for 8 years <3

Age: 28 

From: New York, USA

occupation: Customer Service Rep for the last 2 1/2 years or so :)

Children: Number one is on the way! 

Fave tv shows: NCIS, Law and Order: SVU, One Tree Hill (though it's not on anymore, I love watching the DVD's!), Off Their Rockers...

Fave food: pickles, strawberries & pineapple, smoothies, chocolate milkshakes... depends on my mood!

intersts & things u like to do: my fur baby, being an aunt, writing, being creative, movie nights :)



Noo said:


> Just made an appt with my GP. By LMP I'll be 6 weeks and 6 days
> 
> Do you think that appt is too late considering I won't be referred to the midwife till after than appt? I think it's okay but I think my GP will pap her pants I've not come straight away. I'm comfortable to wait. I have my pre-natals to continue taking and know what to eat and not to eat etc.

I think you'll be fine, mine wasn't until almost 11 weeks which was too late. Only because I had been to see my FS until I was around 9 weeks. Next pregnancy I will go sooner, as it was almost impossible to get in for my NT scan on time!


----------



## sethsmummy

ok so heres the proper reply i didnt have time for earlier

Jen - I am a stay at home mum. I'v not worked since i was 4 months pregnant with seth when i get really bad spd and bad headaches as i worked on a computer all day. I am shattered by the end of the day and am usually in bed for 9pm at the latest. oooo i couldnt have my mum in with me whilst in labour! She was in the room with my sister for 3 of hers but i just wouldn't be comfortable :haha: The only one id be happy truly is my dh. 

Miwi - i do feel like this pregnancy has gone waaayyy faster than my first. But i think its because i have something constantly keeping me occupied. 

Cherry - happy birthday for saturday hun encase i forget :cake: 
oh my gosh at the smelly breathe.. hehe should have offered him a mint or two. That sleep spray thing sounds real good, does it work if DH is hogging the bed :haha: 

Bitysarah - oh no so sorry your SPD is so bad hun! Im surprised they didn't give you a set of crutches instead of a stick. 

Sparkle - SPD = Symphysis pubis dysfunction ( https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Symphysis_pubis_dysfunction ) <-- theres a description with a diagram hun. Basically its severe pelvic pain due to one of the bones in the pelvis excessively moving. 
Im glad your doing well hun, and that little munchkin is all good :thumbup: :o can i swap you weight gains lol. Its funny how some midwifes are so all about your weight gain! Mine doesn't mention mine at all, and when she thought i was weighing myself every week she told me off and told me to not obsess over how much weight i was gaining. Woot for getting to see bubbs more :D 

xx


----------



## Noo

I don't plan on having NT screening - I wouldn't opt to have an amniocentisis should the result come back as high risk due to the risk of miscarriage with amnios. I'd never forgive myself if I had an amnio and miscarried and the result came back as negative. I'll just want a dating scan and then my 18-20 week anatomy scan where they check organs etc.

One thing I am very nervous about it making appts with the midwife for booking etc. I'm very inflexible in that once my shifts are set (I do a lot of weekday night shifts) I won't be rearranging them to fit appts in unless I have ample notice of the appt. I think I'll be a royal pain in the arse when it comes to fitting in a booking appt and scan dates!


----------



## jen1019

Seths- she definitely won't be in there when I'm pushing! LOL but we are close, and I'd be okay with her coming in to visit for a few minutes :)

Noo- We decided to do the NT scan, though we decided we wouldn't do an amnio because of risk to baby. It was another chance to see baby which was great. I hope that you are able to work things out with your appointments, hon.


----------



## sethsmummy

I was the same Noo, i did have the quad test done though but regardless of the results i would never have tested further. I couldn't take the risk of an amnio. 

oh no but to be honest hun they should understand your predicament being in the same proffesion. Fingers crossed you dont have any problems with appointments. 

How is everyone feeling this evening? (well afternoon) 

I'v had an ok day today :D not much to report. Midwife tomorrow at 2pm.. fingers crossed my bp is still down and my blood results from last week are good. x


----------



## Noo

I'm doing okay - The nausea hasn't only set in but I've started vomiting already. Oh My! I wasn't vomiting so early with Coby :(


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Ooo! I just noticed the get to know eachother thingy!


Name: Ciarra

Age: 26

DH: Eric, Been together since 05 married in 07

From: California (Living/stationed in Virginia) 

Occupation: SAHM

Children: Alixandria Rose 4 nearly 5, Braiden Scott 1 nearly 2, and Preggo with Fallon Rayne.

Fave TV shows: Grey's anatomy, Private practice (ended last night had a cry over it), Catfish, Switched at birth. 

Fave food: Potato soup and chinese.

Interests: world of warcraft, my kids, going to the beach!
 



Attached Files:







5C.jpg
File size: 48.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## realbeauty86

Im late too...

Name: Brittaney

Age: 27

OH: Jonathan 5 yrs off and on, 2 yrs consecutive and getting married in march 2013 (complicated I know lol)

From: USA; born in Texas, raised in Chicago 

Fave TV: grey's anatomy, switched at birth, lying game, teen moms, criminal minds, biggest loser, chopped, etc...

Fave food: pizza is my #1, Mexican food #2

=D Idk if I can add a pic but I'll try... if not it'll be in my default pic box later


----------



## Jenny_J

ohh ohh I wana play :0

Name: Jen

Age: 29

DH: Sean, married 5 years, been together for 9 years. 

From: Birmingham UK 

Occupation: care assistant on a dementia unit

Children: Leo Robert (9) and Freya Rose (6)

Fave TV shows: Breaking bad, Heroes, True Blood, Dr.Who

Fave food: carbs, carbs and more carbs

Interests: My pets, which are snakes and cats. Tattoos, music, learning, Buddhism, swimming.

This is me
https://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu217/jenchandler/394865_10151201403085264_1509544684_n_zps08b42830.jpg

my children 
https://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu217/jenchandler/375249_10151176298755264_2123490957_n_zpsb9791db0.jpg

and my awesome hubby Sean
https://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu217/jenchandler/540277_10150990619935264_2111900212_n_zps467edc09.jpg


----------



## CottlestonPie

Made the mistake of measuring my fundal height today. Measuring around 7 weeks ahead in comparison to a singleton pregnancy. If I make it to my induction at 38 weeks, I'll measure 5 weeks overdue. I'll be HUUUUGE! :haha:
No wonder I'm already suffering with spd and heartburn!

Hope everyone gets a good nights sleep! X


----------



## Noo

That's normal for twins :) 

Night night everyone xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

I know it is, doesn't make it any less uncomfortable though lol


----------



## sethsmummy

ooo no cottleston hehe Bert and Ernie are gonna make mummy big.. but at least when people say the whole "omg your huge.. is that twins" you can say " well actually.. its none of your buisiness but yes. im not just growing a baby elephant" :haha: I so wanna use that one :haha:

Noo - :( so sorry to hear your being sick already hun!!! Either a girl or twinnies ;) 

USAF - Anarchy Online is much better than wow :p you should give it a go :blush: 

Jenny - do you have any tattoo's now? noticed its in your interests.. i should have popped it in mine hehe, Although its been a while since iv been able to afford one. 

How did everyone sleep last night? I had a good sleep, up at 6:30 with seth as hes not feeling well so its a day at home for him today till i have to goto midwifes. I dont think nursery have been wrapping him up properly when they have been taking them out in the snow! Then again he took his hat off yesterday the lil monkey but it was super cute seeing him enjoying the snow!

xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







DSC00562.jpg
File size: 50.8 KB
Views: 1









DSC00554.jpg
File size: 45.8 KB
Views: 1









DSC00574.jpg
File size: 79 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Cherrybump

Seth- Im not to sure Ryan sleeping on couch but i think it does a bit as when i remember taking it back then i'd be out for the count lol.

Im little behind so ill do my get to know me thing to lol 


Name: Christine

Age: 24 (25 on Saturday)

From:Edinburgh (UK)

occupation: i work for Primark :)

Children: The little one in my tummy :)

Fave tv shows: Eastenders, corrie, Emerdale, OBEM,Big bang,how i met your mother, and loads more lol 

Fave food: Chicken love it :) 

intersts & things u like to do: I love watching movies, and listening to music. If im up for it nice long walk which i plan to start again once baby is here.



EDITED:

I copied and pasted this and forget to put my own name and age lol I bugger of to do some cleaning etc and only just seen my mistake lol xx


----------



## Sparklegirl

hey ladies i slept ok, had to have my glucose test done this morning & im not a fan of needles :blush: ... that stuff they give u to drink is horrid :sick:..

do any of you know what result u should have in terms of this whats good & not???


----------



## Sparklegirl

Cherrybump said:


> Seth- Im not to sure Ryan sleeping on couch but i think it does a bit as when i remember taking it back then i'd be out for the count lol.
> 
> Im little behind so ill do my get to know me thing to lol
> 
> 
> Name: Candice
> 
> Age: 30
> 
> From:Edinburgh (UK)
> 
> occupation: i work for Primark :)
> 
> Children: The little one in my tummy :)
> 
> Fave tv shows: Eastenders, corrie, Emerdale, OBEM,Big bang,how i met your mother, and loads more lol
> 
> Fave food: Chicken love it :)
> 
> intersts & things u like to do: I love watching movies, and listening to music. If im up for it nice long walk which i plan to start again once baby is here.

lol im Candice too :dohh: i was thinking Wow im the oldest on this thread 30 :blush: but im happy im not alone :haha:


----------



## Jenny_J

sethsmummy said:


> ooo no cottleston hehe Bert and Ernie are gonna make mummy big.. but at least when people say the whole "omg your huge.. is that twins" you can say " well actually.. its none of your buisiness but yes. im not just growing a baby elephant" :haha: I so wanna use that one :haha:
> 
> Noo - :( so sorry to hear your being sick already hun!!! Either a girl or twinnies ;)
> 
> USAF - Anarchy Online is much better than wow :p you should give it a go :blush:
> 
> Jenny - do you have any tattoo's now? noticed its in your interests.. i should have popped it in mine hehe, Although its been a while since iv been able to afford one.
> 
> How did everyone sleep last night? I had a good sleep, up at 6:30 with seth as hes not feeling well so its a day at home for him today till i have to goto midwifes. I dont think nursery have been wrapping him up properly when they have been taking them out in the snow! Then again he took his hat off yesterday the lil monkey but it was super cute seeing him enjoying the snow!
> 
> xxxxx

Hiya, Yeah iv got quite a few tattoos, had just finished my half sleeve before I went on holiday in August (when I got pregnant). I had this one done just before that too :)

https://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu217/jenchandler/574610_10150991618195264_761793655_n.jpg

what do you have done?
Fab snow pics :) my lot made a pregnant snow woman haha

Im not sleeping well at all, I keep waking up during the night, and I can't get back to sleep.


----------



## CottlestonPie

That octopus is awesome :D
I'm trying to come up with a design for the twinnies as I got one for Toby on my wrist. Might extend his one or give them their own, not sure yet. 

I had a bit of a rough night- Toby came into my room at 2:30 and my hips were agony so I just let him in with us instead of taking him back to his room. He was so fidgety and unsettled. Took forever to go back to sleep and he kept kicking me out of bed (and in the belly). It was agony! We did sleep in til 9:30 though :D


----------



## Jenny_J

Thanks hun, it's a bit of a geeky tattoo. The little guy is in a sci fi movie haha.
Yeah it's tough sometimes to think o exactly what you want and where. 

I had the zodiac sign for Leo on my let ankle with a dragon around it, or my son Leo, it needs redoing now actually, I think il get some more done there for Freya and baby too.

Hip pain is horrible :( where do you feel it? I feel it on the outside of my hips, and it goes half way down my thigh :(
Im lucky with my children, they have never slept in my bed.


----------



## CottlestonPie

I like geeky! I have a little cartoon robot tattooed on my ankle :haha:
Toby's tattoo is his name and star sign too, with his date of birth underneath. It's in black so I'm thinking of getting green and blue around it for the twins. Especially if they're born after may 21st as they'll be geminis so I can work the twin/gemini theme around Toby's star sign tat. We'll see!

As for the hip pain, it varies. It's usually on the inside of my left hip and it radiates round to the middle of my pelvis. Honestly feels like I might snap in the middle by my pubic bone sometimes. Such fun haha


----------



## Cherrybump

I forgot to add my pik lol ill go and hunt for a good one lol. 

I had an ok sleep last night. i do find that i have to sit up and turn onto my side instead of rolling over lol. 

but i started to wake up awake 7am for some reason but fell asleep for another hour :) x


----------



## sethsmummy

Sparkle, you either get a pass or fail. Or thats what i got anyway.. didnt get told numbers i just got told i passed with flying colours. 

Jenny that octopus is awsome hehe ill attach some pics of mine :) For Seth I had something planned but never got it done (I'll see if i can find the pic) but now with ethan on the way iv decided.. i want their footprints walking up my back and their handprints too <3 Then their names and date of birth running down either side. Sorry your not sleeping too good hun. The last 3 nights iv really enjoyed my sleep. Its about time though lol its been a while since i had decent sleep. 

Cottleston - is he not feeling well hun? or did he just want a cuddle? Sucks that you ended up being the one who got kicked all the time. :( I hope your hips are ok throughout today hun!

/Normally when i get my hip pain it runs either round the front of my hip or or round the back and right up to the middle of my back and down to the middle of my thigh.
 



Attached Files:







185310_10150361383320329_2012232_n.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 1









223796_10150361382840329_4568585_n.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 1









262978_10150361384370329_1593863_n.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 1









297148_10150361383820329_8388350_n.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 1









543576_10150876398100329_1598735770_n.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Cherrybump

Sparklegirl said:


> Cherrybump said:
> 
> 
> Seth- Im not to sure Ryan sleeping on couch but i think it does a bit as when i remember taking it back then i'd be out for the count lol.
> 
> Im little behind so ill do my get to know me thing to lol
> 
> 
> Name: Candice
> 
> Age: 30
> 
> From:Edinburgh (UK)
> 
> occupation: i work for Primark :)
> 
> Children: The little one in my tummy :)
> 
> Fave tv shows: Eastenders, corrie, Emerdale, OBEM,Big bang,how i met your mother, and loads more lol
> 
> Fave food: Chicken love it :)
> 
> intersts & things u like to do: I love watching movies, and listening to music. If im up for it nice long walk which i plan to start again once baby is here.
> 
> lol im Candice too :dohh: i was thinking Wow im the oldest on this thread 30 :blush: but im happy im not alone :haha:Click to expand...


Umm :( i just realised i forgot to put my own name and age lol i had copied and pasted it to fill my info in lol as my brain doesnt remember so much lol :| lol xxxx


----------



## Cherrybump

oooo i have a tatoo on my back to but i wanna get another one and now that im having Paige i wanna get her name and something lol. How long have birth can you get a tattoo?


----------



## sethsmummy

If your not breast feeding then as soon as you feel upto it but id suggest waiting till after the 6 week check. If your breast feeding you cant as the ink would go into your blood stream then passing into your milk. xx


----------



## Jenny_J

CottlestonPie said:


> I like geeky! I have a little cartoon robot tattooed on my ankle :haha:
> Toby's tattoo is his name and star sign too, with his date of birth underneath. It's in black so I'm thinking of getting green and blue around it for the twins. Especially if they're born after may 21st as they'll be geminis so I can work the twin/gemini theme around Toby's star sign tat. We'll see!
> 
> As for the hip pain, it varies. It's usually on the inside of my left hip and it radiates round to the middle of my pelvis. Honestly feels like I might snap in the middle by my pubic bone sometimes. Such fun haha

Awww that little robot tattoo sounds cute!! I love geeky stuff too :)
Some good tattoo ideas there for sure. Jesus that sounds bad, my sides just majorly ache.



sethsmummy said:


> Sparkle, you either get a pass or fail. Or thats what i got anyway.. didnt get told numbers i just got told i passed with flying colours.
> 
> Jenny that octopus is awsome hehe ill attach some pics of mine :) For Seth I had something planned but never got it done (I'll see if i can find the pic) but now with ethan on the way iv decided.. i want their footprints walking up my back and their handprints too <3 Then their names and date of birth running down either side. Sorry your not sleeping too good hun. The last 3 nights iv really enjoyed my sleep. Its about time though lol its been a while since i had decent sleep.
> 
> Cottleston - is he not feeling well hun? or did he just want a cuddle? Sucks that you ended up being the one who got kicked all the time. :( I hope your hips are ok throughout today hun!
> 
> /Normally when i get my hip pain it runs either round the front of my hip or or round the back and right up to the middle of my back and down to the middle of my thigh.

Awesome tattoo ideas. I think im doing to go with the sun with Freyas name under it, and a spring flower for baby. Gives me something to design once iv recovered from the section :) fab pics hun


----------



## sethsmummy

Thanks Jenny, i love doodling tattoos. Someone asked me to do one for their nanna, but after spending 3 days doing it for them they decided not to get it! so might just get it myself lol
 



Attached Files:







387354_10150566722050329_737780333_n.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Jenny_J

You can see a few tattoos in this pic
https://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu217/jenchandler/181152_10151101409902140_2043102758_n_zpse5fd20c1.jpg 

I need to get pics of the others


----------



## Cherrybump

Aww thanks Seth that helped me lol I'll need to wait until i stop Bf'ing lol


----------



## sethsmummy

Wow Jenny, i love that one on your arm!!

Cherry - your welcome hun :D Use the BFing time as Saving time :D I know what i want will probably cost me a fortune. Each of those angels on my back cost £110 each and the tribal in total was £140. x


----------



## Sparklegirl

Cherrybump said:


> Sparklegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cherrybump said:
> 
> 
> Seth- Im not to sure Ryan sleeping on couch but i think it does a bit as when i remember taking it back then i'd be out for the count lol.
> 
> Im little behind so ill do my get to know me thing to lol
> 
> 
> Name: Candice
> 
> Age: 30
> 
> From:Edinburgh (UK)
> 
> occupation: i work for Primark :)
> 
> Children: The little one in my tummy :)
> 
> Fave tv shows: Eastenders, corrie, Emerdale, OBEM,Big bang,how i met your mother, and loads more lol
> 
> Fave food: Chicken love it :)
> 
> intersts & things u like to do: I love watching movies, and listening to music. If im up for it nice long walk which i plan to start again once baby is here.
> 
> lol im Candice too :dohh: i was thinking Wow im the oldest on this thread 30 :blush: but im happy im not alone :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Umm :( i just realised i forgot to put my own name and age lol i had copied and pasted it to fill my info in lol as my brain doesnt remember so much lol :| lol xxxxClick to expand...

:dohh::dohh::dohh: i feel like such an idioit now lol, well that still make me alone @ 30 :cry:


----------



## Jenny_J

Sparklegirl said:


> Cherrybump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sparklegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cherrybump said:
> 
> 
> Seth- Im not to sure Ryan sleeping on couch but i think it does a bit as when i remember taking it back then i'd be out for the count lol.
> 
> Im little behind so ill do my get to know me thing to lol
> 
> 
> Name: Candice
> 
> Age: 30
> 
> From:Edinburgh (UK)
> 
> occupation: i work for Primark :)
> 
> Children: The little one in my tummy :)
> 
> Fave tv shows: Eastenders, corrie, Emerdale, OBEM,Big bang,how i met your mother, and loads more lol
> 
> Fave food: Chicken love it :)
> 
> intersts & things u like to do: I love watching movies, and listening to music. If im up for it nice long walk which i plan to start again once baby is here.
> 
> lol im Candice too :dohh: i was thinking Wow im the oldest on this thread 30 :blush: but im happy im not alone :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Umm :( i just realised i forgot to put my own name and age lol i had copied and pasted it to fill my info in lol as my brain doesnt remember so much lol :| lol xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> :dohh::dohh::dohh: i feel like such an idioit now lol, well that still make me alone @ 30 :cry:Click to expand...

Don't worry im 30 in March :(


----------



## Sparklegirl

Jenny_J said:


> Sparklegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cherrybump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sparklegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cherrybump said:
> 
> 
> Seth- Im not to sure Ryan sleeping on couch but i think it does a bit as when i remember taking it back then i'd be out for the count lol.
> 
> Im little behind so ill do my get to know me thing to lol
> 
> 
> Name: Candice
> 
> Age: 30
> 
> From:Edinburgh (UK)
> 
> occupation: i work for Primark :)
> 
> Children: The little one in my tummy :)
> 
> Fave tv shows: Eastenders, corrie, Emerdale, OBEM,Big bang,how i met your mother, and loads more lol
> 
> Fave food: Chicken love it :)
> 
> intersts & things u like to do: I love watching movies, and listening to music. If im up for it nice long walk which i plan to start again once baby is here.
> 
> lol im Candice too :dohh: i was thinking Wow im the oldest on this thread 30 :blush: but im happy im not alone :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Umm :( i just realised i forgot to put my own name and age lol i had copied and pasted it to fill my info in lol as my brain doesnt remember so much lol :| lol xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> :dohh::dohh::dohh: i feel like such an idioit now lol, well that still make me alone @ 30 :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry im 30 in March :(Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Cherrybump

Sowie. i felt such a blonk for not changing it lol 

Yay the tattoos get really pricey dont they x


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Hah! Seths I have been playing WoW since release I met my husband on there. :)


----------



## sethsmummy

USAF_WIFE said:


> Hah! Seths I have been playing WoW since release I met my husband on there. :)

wow :D :happydance: Iv played Anarchy online since around 2007, have some real good friends in there. 

they sure do Cherry. Its amazing how much you pay for some of them x

edit - oo midwife appointment went really well today! bp is down to 138/78 and my urine is clear :happydance: she says the pains im getting will be because i had the UTI for so long before they picked it up so my tubes will be a bit damaged. She also got me to do a swab since i mentioned the smelly discharge. She is thinkin B.V and also said if i have strep B again it will show up on the swab. No bloods this week as she says they'v all to be done next week.
She was peeved off when i told her the consultant couldnt remember asking me to do weekly bloods or asking about my section at 28 weeks. xx


----------



## jen1019

Sparklegirl said:


> hey ladies i slept ok, had to have my glucose test done this morning & im not a fan of needles :blush: ... that stuff they give u to drink is horrid :sick:..
> 
> do any of you know what result u should have in terms of this whats good & not???

I had to have a gluclose test done when I was in my teens, and I still remember how awful the stuff you have to drink is :sick: . I'm not sure what results are considered good and bad. Good luck! 



CottlestonPie said:


> That octopus is awesome :D
> I'm trying to come up with a design for the twinnies as I got one for Toby on my wrist. Might extend his one or give them their own, not sure yet.
> 
> I had a bit of a rough night- Toby came into my room at 2:30 and my hips were agony so I just let him in with us instead of taking him back to his room. He was so fidgety and unsettled. Took forever to go back to sleep and he kept kicking me out of bed (and in the belly). It was agony! We did sleep in til 9:30 though :D

I've thought about maybe getting a tattoo afterthe LO is here. I've never gotten one because there was nothing meaningful enough that I wanted to get. Sorry to hear that you had a rough night. At least you were able to stay in bed with Toby until 9:30.



sethsmummy said:


> Thanks Jenny, i love doodling tattoos. Someone asked me to do one for their nanna, but after spending 3 days doing it for them they decided not to get it! so might just get it myself lol

Your sketches are great. I've only sketched one tattoo for my sister and her ex years ago. Hands have always been my weakness. Yours are great!

I slept a bit better last night, and am not taking the Mucinex so often which is great. I can't wait to feel normal again! :happydance:


----------



## sethsmummy

Your sketches are great. I've only sketched one tattoo for my sister and her ex years ago. Hands have always been my weakness. Yours are great!

I slept a bit better last night, and am not taking the Mucinex so often which is great. I can't wait to feel normal again! 

I am glad you slept a bit better Jen :hugs: Fingers crossed you will feel normal again soon. 
thank you normally hands are my weakness too.. i hate them :haha: i was very surprised that one came out ok. Thankfully when it comes to the tattoo for seth and ethan.. i will have their handprints to trace over hehe xx


----------



## Noo

I don't know how well I'll be able to hide my pregnancy from work. I was stood putting make up on in the bathroom earlier trying to hide my "roughness" and hubby said "I'm not being funny Nici but no amount of makeup is going to hide how badly this pregnancy is treating you already - Your face has puffed up, you suddenly have 3 chins, your skin is at least 5 shades paler and considering you were almost gothlike (I have skin tone of a redhead with freckles!) you couldn't really afford, you've got bags under your eyes bigger than a Tesco bag for life and your pupils look like you've been on heroin for 10 years and you're forcing your eyes to stay open!" Erm, thanks, love. "And not to mention the fact your head is down the toilet at least hourly and you're not even 5 weeks yet!" Eeek.


----------



## realbeauty86

Noo said:


> I don't know how well I'll be able to hide my pregnancy from work. I was stood putting make up on in the bathroom earlier trying to hide my "roughness" and hubby said "I'm not being funny Nici but no amount of makeup is going to hide how badly this pregnancy is treating you already - Your face has puffed up, you suddenly have 3 chins, your skin is at least 5 shades paler and considering you were almost gothlike (I have skin tone of a redhead with freckles!) you couldn't really afford, you've got bags under your eyes bigger than a Tesco bag for life and your pupils look like you've been on heroin for 10 years and you're forcing your eyes to stay open!" Erm, thanks, love. "And not to mention the fact your head is down the toilet at least hourly and you're not even 5 weeks yet!" Eeek.

Awww... tell him he is NOT suppose to be that honest lol.
Im sorry you've been so sick, what'll happen if work finds out? Or do u just not wanna tell ppl yet


----------



## sethsmummy

:o Wow how honest does he have to be :o lol Im sure you could just tell people your feeling under the weather and they would believe you.. unless they knew if you were trying? How long are you hoping to keep the pregnancy under wraps hun? xxx


----------



## Miwi

Oh dear Noo, I'd have slapped him! I'm sure you'll be able to say you're just not feeling well :)

I've just had a great appointment at the diabetic clinic, everything with LO is totally normal she's measuring 33+6 and weighs about 5 and a half lbs which apparently is average :) Still no medication for me so Yey! Also it's been confirmed tat I'll be induced at full term (if I've not already gone) so at least I know I'll not go over! Yey!!


----------



## Noo

sethsmummy said:


> How long are you hoping to keep the pregnancy under wraps hun? xxx

Ideally till I'm 14-16 weeks if I can :dohh:


----------



## MustBeMummy

Hello all.

Havent been in here for ages again. I remember posting a while ago that i was worried i would get a bump at all coz of my size. Im now 19 weeks (as you can see from my ticker doh) so once i hit the 19 wk mark i thougt id take a bump picture.....

what do you think? Maybe a bit of a bump now and not just a fatty lol
 



Attached Files:







148348_10151444481003573_175342794_n.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## sethsmummy

Woot im glad it all went well Miwi :D

Good luck Noo, i had said 12 weeks. But i told mum and dad and sister at 6 weeks. And everyone else at 11 weeks as my dad had a go at me telling me everyone knew anyway so i just thought FK it. I had wanted to announce at my wedding (when i was 12 weeks) but things didn't work out that way :( 
Have managed to keep the sex and name under wraps though. only my mum, sister and friend know those and dhs parents and thats it. My dad wants a surprise since this will be the last grand child and hes wanted a surprise with all the rest but someone has always let it slip. Also now keeping my section date a secret from all but my parents and sister... not even dh's parents know my date... let alone the fact im having a section! I could get away with not telling them at all if i was so inclined that he has been born but they will see when DH puts it on facebook. x


----------



## sethsmummy

MustBeMummy said:


> Hello all.
> 
> Havent been in here for ages again. I remember posting a while ago that i was worried i would get a bump at all coz of my size. Im now 19 weeks (as you can see from my ticker doh) so once i hit the 19 wk mark i thougt id take a bump picture.....
> 
> what do you think? Maybe a bit of a bump now and not just a fatty lol

hey hun :hi:

Deffo a bump!! ooo wont be long till you pop too :D How are you keeping hun? xx


----------



## Miwi

MustBeMummy said:


> Hello all.
> 
> Havent been in here for ages again. I remember posting a while ago that i was worried i would get a bump at all coz of my size. Im now 19 weeks (as you can see from my ticker doh) so once i hit the 19 wk mark i thougt id take a bump picture.....
> 
> what do you think? Maybe a bit of a bump now and not just a fatty lol

Oooh Oooh def a bump! :thumbup: And round too! Mine was all flabby at the bottom at 19 weeks lol. Well, still is really! :blush:


----------



## MustBeMummy

sethsmummy said:


> MustBeMummy said:
> 
> 
> Hello all.
> 
> Havent been in here for ages again. I remember posting a while ago that i was worried i would get a bump at all coz of my size. Im now 19 weeks (as you can see from my ticker doh) so once i hit the 19 wk mark i thougt id take a bump picture.....
> 
> what do you think? Maybe a bit of a bump now and not just a fatty lol
> 
> hey hun :hi:
> 
> Deffo a bump!! ooo wont be long till you pop too :D How are you keeping hun? xxClick to expand...

Im much better now the nausea has eased but now i have mastitis which is a bit painful but im on anti biotics


----------



## sethsmummy

ooo no poor you hun! I hope it clears soon! xxx


----------



## Jenny_J

Awww lovely little bump there :)

I feel huge, im getting stretch marks on me stretch marks.....im not even kidding haha, oh well.


----------



## Miwi

Jenny_J said:


> Awww lovely little bump there :)
> 
> I feel huge, im getting stretch marks on me stretch marks.....im not even kidding haha, oh well.

Haha!! Me too Hun. It's worse on the top of my bump :dohh: Oh well, it's worth it and not like I have the figure for a bikini anyway lol.


----------



## Jenny_J

Miwi said:


> Jenny_J said:
> 
> 
> Awww lovely little bump there :)
> 
> I feel huge, im getting stretch marks on me stretch marks.....im not even kidding haha, oh well.
> 
> Haha!! Me too Hun. It's worse on the top of my bump :dohh: Oh well, it's worth it and not like I have the figure for a bikini anyway lol.Click to expand...

Mine are coming around my middle part. My first child ruined my stomach compleatly, I was huge, my stretch marks must be at least a cm thick in places. I had no extra ones with my 2nd child. But now this little one is stretching her legs out, and my stretch marks with her lol. Iv tried the creams, but non of them worked. I don't think iv ever had a bikini body in my life haha


----------



## jen1019

Seths- having their handprints to trace over will make things so much easier. Hands are such a pain to draw/sketch.

Noo- I think I would have hurt my husband if he had been that brutally honest to me LOL sometimes a little white lie is a good thing. I'm sorry that things are so rough already... good luck trying to keep things under wraps that long. I told close friends and family when I found out, but we didn't officially announce until 12 weeks which was hard!

Miwi- so glad that everything went okay for you at the clinic. And little one is measuring perfect. What a relief!


MustBeMummy said:


> Mustbemummy- you can definitely tell that's a bump :) So exciting! I feel like mine is still more flab than baby, though but I think we're all a bit rough on ourselves. I told myself I'd start taking bump pics at 20 weeks
> hey hun :hi:


----------



## Miwi

Jenny_J said:


> Miwi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenny_J said:
> 
> 
> Awww lovely little bump there :)
> 
> I feel huge, im getting stretch marks on me stretch marks.....im not even kidding haha, oh well.
> 
> Haha!! Me too Hun. It's worse on the top of my bump :dohh: Oh well, it's worth it and not like I have the figure for a bikini anyway lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Mine are coming around my middle part. My first child ruined my stomach compleatly, I was huge, my stretch marks must be at least a cm thick in places. I had no extra ones with my 2nd child. But now this little one is stretching her legs out, and my stretch marks with her lol. Iv tried the creams, but non of them worked. I don't think iv ever had a bikini body in my life hahaClick to expand...

Haha I don't think I ever have either!! Though I'm determined to loose weight after baby as I'm desperate to get a last min holiday deal in August / September! I want a lovely holiday with my little family :) Creams don't work for me either. I just use regular moisturiser now!


----------



## Jenny_J

Miwi said:


> Jenny_J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miwi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenny_J said:
> 
> 
> Awww lovely little bump there :)
> 
> I feel huge, im getting stretch marks on me stretch marks.....im not even kidding haha, oh well.
> 
> Haha!! Me too Hun. It's worse on the top of my bump :dohh: Oh well, it's worth it and not like I have the figure for a bikini anyway lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Mine are coming around my middle part. My first child ruined my stomach compleatly, I was huge, my stretch marks must be at least a cm thick in places. I had no extra ones with my 2nd child. But now this little one is stretching her legs out, and my stretch marks with her lol. Iv tried the creams, but non of them worked. I don't think iv ever had a bikini body in my life hahaClick to expand...
> 
> Haha I don't think I ever have either!! Though I'm determined to loose weight after baby as I'm desperate to get a last min holiday deal in August / September! I want a lovely holiday with my little family :) Creams don't work for me either. I just use regular moisturiser now!Click to expand...

oohh where are you thinking of going? I think we will probably not go far this year, and just go for a long wkend or something. 

I am determined to loose weight too, as iv given up working full time, to be a full time mom, I should .... SHOULD....have more time for fun fitness things. Im not going back on the cigs either.


----------



## RosieB1977

Hi Ladies!!! Sethsmummy told me about this section! I am an obese mommy to be, and I have gained a total of 5 pounds so far.. so I am doing well, I'm told!!!
I am due March 27th, and hubby and I are so excited!!! Oh.. and we are team yellow!!


----------



## Miwi

Hi Rosie! Welcome :) This is such a great thread! Congrats on only gaining 5lbs that's brilliant! I'm due March 3rd and I can't wait!! How are you feeling so far? Xx


----------



## sethsmummy

RosieB1977 said:


> Hi Ladies!!! Sethsmummy told me about this section! I am an obese mommy to be, and I have gained a total of 5 pounds so far.. so I am doing well, I'm told!!!
> I am due March 27th, and hubby and I are so excited!!! Oh.. and we are team yellow!!

:hi: woo hey hun :D oooo you should hold onto baby for a few days.. its my dads birthday on the 31st :D hes having a surprise 50th party

Ladies we gotta love our tiger stripes lol I got covered in them when i was a teenager so iv not really been effected by new ones whilst being pregnant. 
Im another determined to loose weight. I wanna be a fit mummy for my boys and dont want them to be laughed at at school because they have a huge mummy. My Goal is around 14 stone so i will have roughly 6 stone to loose after Ethan comes. I hope i can do it :) 
Holiday sounds really good! Iv not been on a holiday since i was 15 years old. so 10 years ago, my holiday is going to house sit my mums house haha.. not much of a holiday, dont think we will be doing it this year though. 

ok i am off to bed now ladies, busy busy day tomorrow. lots of love to you all xx


----------



## RosieB1977

Thanks Miwi! I am feeling great, albeit tired due to inability to sleep. My little one moves a ton and makes me giggle. My hubby got to actually see a kick the other day.. it was awesome to see his face of shock.


----------



## Miwi

Good night Seths :) Sleep well Hun! 

I would like to get down to about 12 stone I think, assuming that I've gained around a stone that means I have to loose 6 stone. I'm short too so I can't wait to see what a difference it makes! I actually feel a lot more unhealthily since starting my GD diet as I used to eat loads of fruit and veg so I'm excited to get back to eating as much of those foods as I want :) I miss them! 

I haven't been on holiday for years either, I usually don't care for holidays too much - haven't really wanted one since I was a teen, but I think it's the thought of taking little miss swimming etc that makes me really want to go as a family! :)


----------



## Miwi

RosieB1977 said:


> Thanks Miwi! I am feeling great, albeit tired due to inability to sleep. My little one moves a ton and makes me giggle. My hubby got to actually see a kick the other day.. it was awesome to see his face of shock.

Aw that's so lovely! It's great when they move around loads!! My baby is really lazy some days - or as the midwife calls her 'laid back' lol. She actually drives me crazy with worry a few times a week. But I have a scan every two weeks due to my gestational diabetes, so I have to just trust that her movements are normal for her as everything seems really good! I do love it when you can see my bump moving though :haha: It's strange! I can feel which way she lays now too which is really cool. I can prod her bum and sometimes feel legs etc! Xxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Aw DH is desperate to see/feel stuff! It's so lovely when you get to that stage!
And welcome Rosie :wave: 27th march is a good day... My birthday lol

I'm having another paranoid day today. Keep thinking the heartbeats I heard yesterday were just one picked up at two different angles. I always work myself up leading up to a scan but I can't stop fearing the worst. Blehhh.


----------



## sethsmummy

oh miwi, my midwife said its normal to only be getting the 10 movements :thumbup: she said since theres not much room they tend to stop moving as much so as long as we get 10 its all good :flower: xx


----------



## Jellycat

Hi Rosie ! That's a great weight maintenance hope I can say the same for me at 31 weeks.

Cottleston- I'm exactly the same before a scan - worry worry worry. I'm sure everything is gone tomorrow as I'm sure it will be 

I'm still waiting to feel the baby I know I've just got to be patient especially with an anterior placenta .


----------



## Jenny_J

So much for my early night lol. I just watched Conan the remake (2011) and oh.my.oh.my are my hormones a ragein now lmao. better get me some sleep quick haha


----------



## sethsmummy

Jenny_J said:


> So much for my early night lol. I just watched Conan the remake (2011) and oh.my.oh.my are my hormones a ragein now lmao. better get me some sleep quick haha

hahahahaha was there a rather nice looking actor in it?

I went to sleep more or less straight away last night, only up once to pee at 6:20 but thats me up up up. Already looking like its going to be a frustrating day though. woman im meant to be meeting this morning messaged me last night saying she cant find all the newborn clothes i was suppose to be buying.. but the message is jumbled so i cant understand if she wants to pay for them today and get a couple and then get the rest when she finds them.. but thats not going to be happening. No money will be changing hands unless she has all the clothes. 

urgh heres hoping everything else goes to plan today! x

EDIT: uh-oh AND now the snow is lying really well! :doh: I wish it would just go away!!


----------



## Jenny_J

Ooooooh yes, he was all the right kinds of yum :-D haha im pretty sure the actor also played kharl drogo in game of thrones.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Oh! The guy with the hair? Was in stargate atlantis? He is a bit yum!


----------



## Jenny_J

CottlestonPie said:


> Oh! The guy with the hair? Was in stargate atlantis? He is a bit yum!

Iv not seen stargate hun, but maybe, yeah he had long dark hair 

Got a pic....


























you ready? ....

























NOM
https://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu217/jenchandler/conan-momoa_zpsb4ad18ef.jpg


----------



## Noo

Blah! Stayed up late last night so I could sleep in today as on night shift tonight - Nope! Woke up by hubby rooting around in the loft at 9.30am and been wide awake ever since. This is gonna be one hell of a night shift without red bull!


----------



## jen1019

RosieB1977 said:


> Hi Ladies!!! Sethsmummy told me about this section! I am an obese mommy to be, and I have gained a total of 5 pounds so far.. so I am doing well, I'm told!!!
> I am due March 27th, and hubby and I are so excited!!! Oh.. and we are team yellow!!

Welcome to the group! It's really a lovely group od ladies :) Your due date will be here before you know it. It's almost February already!



sethsmummy said:


> RosieB1977 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies!!! Sethsmummy told me about this section! I am an obese mommy to be, and I have gained a total of 5 pounds so far.. so I am doing well, I'm told!!!
> I am due March 27th, and hubby and I are so excited!!! Oh.. and we are team yellow!!
> 
> :hi: woo hey hun :D oooo you should hold onto baby for a few days.. its my dads birthday on the 31st :D hes having a surprise 50th party
> 
> Ladies we gotta love our tiger stripes lol I got covered in them when i was a teenager so iv not really been effected by new ones whilst being pregnant.
> Im another determined to loose weight. I wanna be a fit mummy for my boys and dont want them to be laughed at at school because they have a huge mummy. My Goal is around 14 stone so i will have roughly 6 stone to loose after Ethan comes. I hope i can do it :)
> Holiday sounds really good! Iv not been on a holiday since i was 15 years old. so 10 years ago, my holiday is going to house sit my mums house haha.. not much of a holiday, dont think we will be doing it this year though.
> 
> ok i am off to bed now ladies, busy busy day tomorrow. lots of love to you all xxClick to expand...

I also want to lose some weight after the baby is born. I'm trying to eat primarily healthy now, though I can't lie there are some goodies in there too. I know I can do it before, at one point I had lost over 50 pounds... and then I put it back on which is frustrating! Wish I'd kept it off until after I got pregnant, then the weight gain wouldnt' seem so bad.



Jellycat said:


> Hi Rosie ! That's a great weight maintenance hope I can say the same for me at 31 weeks.
> 
> Cottleston- I'm exactly the same before a scan - worry worry worry. I'm sure everything is gone tomorrow as I'm sure it will be
> 
> I'm still waiting to feel the baby I know I've just got to be patient especially with an anterior placenta .

I am much earlier in my pregnancy than most of hte ladies here, and so anxious for movement. I get really nervous before each appt/ultrasound. I go in about a week and a half for the anatomy scan and it is all I can think about!



sethsmummy said:


> Jenny_J said:
> 
> 
> So much for my early night lol. I just watched Conan the remake (2011) and oh.my.oh.my are my hormones a ragein now lmao. better get me some sleep quick haha
> 
> hahahahaha was there a rather nice looking actor in it?
> 
> I went to sleep more or less straight away last night, only up once to pee at 6:20 but thats me up up up. Already looking like its going to be a frustrating day though. woman im meant to be meeting this morning messaged me last night saying she cant find all the newborn clothes i was suppose to be buying.. but the message is jumbled so i cant understand if she wants to pay for them today and get a couple and then get the rest when she finds them.. but thats not going to be happening. No money will be changing hands unless she has all the clothes.
> 
> urgh heres hoping everything else goes to plan today! x
> 
> EDIT: uh-oh AND now the snow is lying really well! :doh: I wish it would just go away!!Click to expand...




Jenny_J said:


> CottlestonPie said:
> 
> 
> Oh! The guy with the hair? Was in stargate atlantis? He is a bit yum!
> 
> Iv not seen stargate hun, but maybe, yeah he had long dark hair
> 
> Got a pic....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you ready? ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOM
> https://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu217/jenchandler/conan-momoa_zpsb4ad18ef.jpgClick to expand...

Yum! So I haven't seen it before, but thinking maybe I should! Nothing wrong with a little eye candy :thumbup:


----------



## Miwi

Noooo! I totally don't do long hair. Lol.

But I am a weirdo, because since watching homeland I am majorly celeb crushing on Damien Lewis!! Hubba Hubba! Lol. :haha:


----------



## MustBeMummy

Thanks all! Evem though I look at the pic i still cant quite believe its me and there is a baby in there hehe


----------



## MustBeMummy

sethsmummy said:


> Jenny_J said:
> 
> 
> So much for my early night lol. I just watched Conan the remake (2011) and oh.my.oh.my are my hormones a ragein now lmao. better get me some sleep quick haha
> 
> hahahahaha was there a rather nice looking actor in it?
> 
> I went to sleep more or less straight away last night, only up once to pee at 6:20 but thats me up up up. Already looking like its going to be a frustrating day though. woman im meant to be meeting this morning messaged me last night saying she cant find all the newborn clothes i was suppose to be buying.. but the message is jumbled so i cant understand if she wants to pay for them today and get a couple and then get the rest when she finds them.. but thats not going to be happening. No money will be changing hands unless she has all the clothes.
> 
> urgh heres hoping everything else goes to plan today! x
> 
> EDIT: uh-oh AND now the snow is lying really well! :doh: I wish it would just go away!!Click to expand...

how did the woman with the clothes go? did she find them?


----------



## sethsmummy

hahaha i wouldnt class him as yum :blush: Am i weird? Although i think its just the hair. 

Noo - I hope your night shift goes ok hun sorry you didn't get much of a lie in. 

MustBeMummy - not that I know of hun. I might just tell her to leave it as she has only 20 items in total and wants £15 but i met the other lady who gave me over 100 items for £20 which we have just looked through and love it all. Smells of smoke but nothing the wash machine can't sort out. 

Well what a bloody day its been... first that woman messes me round with the clothes... then it starts to snow real bad.. then it starts to rain! Bus driver on the way to town was rude to everyone who got on... Got absolutely soaked waiting for the other lady... but got the clothes from her... went and got some scratch mits from next... then got seth a new hat which is a lion and it has mits attached to it. Missed the damn bus as we couldn't walk fast enough so had to sit in a safe from 3:00 till 40:30pm.. .. Then when we went to cross the road i let seth press the button for the lights as he always does.. waited for the green man.. started crossing the road and A BLOODY IDIOT IN A VAN SPEEDS THROUGH THE FKN RED LIGHT AND ONLY JUST MISSED SETH AND I!!! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: Didn't even slow down or anything! If we had been 2 steps further forward we would have needed an ambulance and the speed he was going i wouldn't like to have betted on seths chances! Then the bus was 20 minutes late and FREEZING. and then when i got in had to warm up and then go back out again for some gas and milk. So now i am just ready for a good cry and bed :cry: I am so looking forward to my sleep in tomorrow morning. poor Seth is really ill so is now tucked up in bed dosed up with nurofen and calpol. poor little mite. 
On a nice side i picked up my Bounty Mum-To-Be pack today and its got a free baby towel in it :thumbup: saves me buying another one :thumbup: and its got some moisturizer in it. 
MIL was asking today how long after ethan is born they can come visit. So told her minimum of 4 days but to be honest they wont be able to come till a weekend since Seth will have nursery to goto. Which gives me a week and a bit to heal before they come. She told DH she is going to make us a hamper for ethan with bathing products/clothes etc in it. So have to give dh a list of the creams we will use. 

Oh and just how grumpy I was by the time it came to the bus coming... stood in the bus shelter trying to keep seth warm (he has been throwing snowballs with daddy) and a woman started smoking right in front of us.. it took 2 seconds flat for me to very very loudly say "Excuse me can you take that outside please". Idiot was blowing the smoke right into seths face grrrr But there was a nice teenage girl who kept asking me whether i wanted her seat at the bus stop. :) 

so sorry im moaney.. just think iv had enough today lol. Lots of love ladies. 

Miwi hun ill reply to your pm when i get up tomorrow ... right now im half asleep and will be very surprised if i last another 10 minutes :hugs: 

xxxxxx


----------



## RosieB1977

Thanks Jen1019!! I'm glad that I came over here to this group. Seems like my due date is coming up so quickly! I didn't do anything to lessen my weight gain, I AM eating more healthy food.. but it's more because I crave it, not a "choice" lol. I do give in to junk and such... but I still don't gain anything really. The nuse/receptionist laughs whenever I get weighed because I am obviously upset about not gaining.. when some people are told to slow down and be careful witrh all the weight. One of the ladies at my husbands work gained 90 pounds... and her baby weighed 9 pounds......


----------



## sethsmummy

wish i craved healthy food Rosie lol. How often do you get weighed? I was only weighed once at my booking in appointment and have never been asked to step on the scales since but i have put myself on the scales whilst there. I like to know just how much im putting on. Wowcher.. 90lbs!.. i thought id put on a lot with seth with just under 38lbs! 

how is everyone today? I'm feeling a little better.. ish. Feeling really really sore today.. bad hips, pelvis killing, stomach cramps, lower back pain. To be honest its like im on a damn period and iv been riding a horse bareback for a week nonstop! BUT the day must move on.. time to go get some shopping before the snow/rain kicks back in!


----------



## Jellycat

Seth - maybe its your body gearing up for baby which is why you are starting to get your aches and pains. Any date yet for your section (edit - just seen your siggy )

This thread is moving so quickly for me some days!

Cottleston didn't you have your scan yesterday? How was it

Afm my aches a d pains have completely disappeared now as if they never happened. But I now woken to a stinking cold :-(. Passed on from darling son. Hope it won't last too long. Half way mark tomorrow then consultant Monday.


----------



## Jenny_J

I love long hair on men, yummy yum yums lol.

Sorry your feeling crap today seth, i hope you feel better soon. 

Im in a mood, had nightmares which made me cross, and it seems i cant shake the feeling off aarrgg.


----------



## Jellycat

Jenny I hate waking up and not knowing if a dream actually happened or not.


----------



## kraftykoala

90lbs gain, wowsers! I'm still losing, now 28lbs lighter that pre pregnancy. 

Crappy week here, had a bug which normally would have been fine but it totally messed up my blood sugar, I had ketones in my urine and it's bloody hard trying to snack every two hours when you just want to vomit!!

And I was measuring 5 weeks ahead at my appointment so have to have a growth scan on tuesday to see how big she is and if she is big because of the gestational diabetes I can effectively kiss my VBAC goodbye. Oh well, these things are sent to try us!

Welcome all the new faces and congrats on your bumps :D


----------



## Jellycat

Koala - if you are induced that doesn't necessarily mean csection would it? My friend had a csection first time and she was induced as measuring big and was able to have a vbac


----------



## kraftykoala

I can't be induced because I've had 2 previous sections :(


----------



## Miwi

Hi ladies! Happy weekend :)

Ach I'm sorry so many of us are feeling crappy :hugs: It's not easy is it!!

I'm taking it easy today, doing some washing and maybe a little cleaning but that's really it. I'm not feeling up to doimg anything much, my sleeping is non existent and my hips n back are so sore! I can't believe LO isn't measuring big, sure feels like it!! Lol.


----------



## sethsmummy

Jelly - to tell the truth it will be because of the amount of walking i did yesterday as when i had to go back out at night time to get the gas i was getting pains on the right side of my bump.. hehe getting some funny looks whilst bent over the shopping trolley breathing through it all. Then last night dh spent round 45 mins trying to get sex... que me pretending to sleep.. then he gave up and spent another 30 mins prodding my stomach trying to play with ethan, then when ethan wouldn't play anymore he spent another 30 minutes trying to get sex when i finally gave up and just let him have it. I cried in the end because it hurt so much but i dont think he noticed to be honest. so its all left me really sore. gz on being half way tomorrow though hun and so sorry you'v got a cold.. that sucks! 

Jenny - oh no i hope it was nothing too upsetting hun! its not nice when you wake up in a mood and cant shake it off throughout the day :hugs: 

Krafty - sorry to hear youv been ill too hun :hugs: Never know hun you might just have a lot of water, plus fundal height can be very innacurate. Im measuring 4/5 weeks ahead but ethan is measuring just fine for his age. Fingers crossed they leave you alone to have your VBAC, big babies can be birthed naturally .. they just dont like it happening. 

Miwi - im glad your taking it easy today hun! you need an easy day :hugs:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Jelly, my scan is 10am Monday so I'm still super anxious. What times your appoimtmenf? Sorry to hear you've got a cold. Sucks especially after getting over all
The other pains. 

Seths, men eh! Id have just told him to sod right off! Although last time I told DH I was too sore he said "well a blowjob won't hurt your hips will it?" :dohh:

Sorry a lot of you are suffering still. It'll be worth it in the end! (She says while trying to not die of heartburn!)


----------



## sethsmummy

oh no cottleston.. heartburn sucks! :dohh: I suffered really bad with it for a while (and have probably just jinxed myself into suffering again lol).

not long till your scan now hun :happydance: Am i right in thinking this will be your anomoly scan? So a long time looking at the babies.. hehe took an hour just to do Ethan's so i can imagine how long it will take for 2 babies :happydance:
I'v been telling DH for around a week no because im sore... i made the mistake yesterday morning when he started moaning about sex of saying "later".. so he took it very literally. I seriously wish men could experience what its like just even for a week or two. Then maybe they would sympathise more. I am dreading the 6 weeks after i have my section because i know fine well hes not going to wait that long! But i refuse to do damage to myself and risk rupturing my scar just to give him a bit of pleasure.. he can go jump off a bridge before that happens :haha: Also DH bugs me because he always waits for the day iv just had a bath/shower. which is normally every 3 days now because its such a pain trying to climb into the damn bath or getting back out again lol. 

how has everyones day been? Im just about to go get the first load of baby clothes into the wash and try get rid of the smoke smell from them :sick:


----------



## Noo

It took me almost 3 hours to drive home this morning :( I had several diversions which led me straight back to the duel carriageway that was STILL closed further down. My 65 mile commute ended up being a 120 mile commute and just drove home crying as I was so fricken tired. Got home and only slept 3 hours before being wide awake with a steaming cold I didn't have when I went to bed! Back at work tonight. Dreading it!


----------



## sethsmummy

Oh no NOO :hugs: :hugs: All the snow where i am has now gone. I hope the roads are cleared a bit better for your drive tonight and tomorrow, just please be careful with all this rain hun :flower: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Jellycat

Seth - can you not offer him other 'services'. Would he not be happy with that? Or maybe not have a bath and see if he leaves you alone then (joke) ? :hugs: they just don't get it do they.

Cottleston - I've got drs at 8am, consultant at 1pm, midwife at 4pm Monday but my anomaly scan us not for another two weeks yet on the Friday the 5th?..... It's ages away!

Noo - your journey sounds absolutely hideous hope it's better next time.

Afm - baby brain has officially started baked chocolate cupcakes with JJ earlier wasn't till couple of hours later realised I'd not used any margarine. They are still edible surprisingly but would of been gorgeous if followed the receipe main thing is JJ enjoyed himself.


----------



## Jenny_J

Evening ladies, 

I feel a bit better now, im less moody, im of out for a meal with hubby, mom and dad, gods help any strangers that piss me off though. 

Im very lucky with my o/h, he never expects any services from me, im usually the one with the higher sex drive, his isn't low though, I just love to be close, and have skin to skin contact and it usually develops from there. But due to the pp we have had to be very careful with what we can do, and I do miss normal sex quite a bit. 

Anywhooo, I hope your all well.


----------



## sethsmummy

hehe Jelly.. it happens to us all at some point :haha: I'm glad JJ enjoyed himself hun.. thats the important bit :D x
Weelll, I dont particularly like doing the "other services" lol and its just as uncomfy from the bending down to do it just now. I'm just hoping he goes at least 2 weeks before starting to moan again lol and then 2 weeks again then hes no chance until im healed from baby lol. I'm sure ill make up for it all once my sex drive is back though and im not so sore anymore. :haha:


----------



## Jenny_J

Jellycat said:


> Seth - can you not offer him other 'services'. Would he not be happy with that? Or maybe not have a bath and see if he leaves you alone then (joke) ? :hugs: they just don't get it do they.
> 
> Cottleston - I've got drs at 8am, consultant at 1pm, midwife at 4pm Monday but my anomaly scan us not for another two weeks yet on the Friday the 5th?..... It's ages away!
> 
> Noo - your journey sounds absolutely hideous hope it's better next time.
> 
> Afm - baby brain has officially started baked chocolate cupcakes with JJ earlier wasn't till couple of hours later realised I'd not used any margarine. They are still edible surprisingly but would of been gorgeous if followed the receipe main thing is JJ enjoyed himself.

lol baby brain is so funny isn't it? The things we end up doing. Im trying to watch every action im doing now, since I polished the house with the oven cleaner lol...doh.


----------



## Jenny_J

sethsmummy said:


> hehe Jelly.. it happens to us all at some point :haha: I'm glad JJ enjoyed himself hun.. thats the important bit :D x
> Weelll, I dont particularly like doing the "other services" lol and its just as uncomfy from the bending down to do it just now. I'm just hoping he goes at least 2 weeks before starting to moan again lol and then 2 weeks again then hes no chance until im healed from baby lol. I'm sure ill make up for it all once my sex drive is back though and im not so sore anymore. :haha:

maybe buy him some 'men's dvd's'? I think thats what id be trying if I were you hun.


----------



## sethsmummy

Jenny_J said:


> Jellycat said:
> 
> 
> Seth - can you not offer him other 'services'. Would he not be happy with that? Or maybe not have a bath and see if he leaves you alone then (joke) ? :hugs: they just don't get it do they.
> 
> Cottleston - I've got drs at 8am, consultant at 1pm, midwife at 4pm Monday but my anomaly scan us not for another two weeks yet on the Friday the 5th?..... It's ages away!
> 
> Noo - your journey sounds absolutely hideous hope it's better next time.
> 
> Afm - baby brain has officially started baked chocolate cupcakes with JJ earlier wasn't till couple of hours later realised I'd not used any margarine. They are still edible surprisingly but would of been gorgeous if followed the receipe main thing is JJ enjoyed himself.
> 
> lol baby brain is so funny isn't it? The things we end up doing. Im trying to watch every action im doing now, since I polished the house with the oven cleaner lol...doh.Click to expand...

hahahaha oh my days hun :haha: i am so sorry but that brought a tear to my eye with laughing.


----------



## Jenny_J

I can't believe I did it to be honest haha, the polish and oven cleaner are in similar bottles though, but I can't say why I didn't realise what id done when I sprayed it onto the cloth haha. Kept the dust away for ages though haha


----------



## sethsmummy

Jenny_J said:


> I can't believe I did it to be honest haha, the polish and oven cleaner are in similar bottles though, but I can't say why I didn't realise what id done when I sprayed it onto the cloth haha. Kept the dust away for ages though haha

ooo that sounds interesting.. haha next thing we know ill be telling you all iv done the cleaning with oven cleaner.. haha anything to keep the dust away for longer!! I have one of those silly black glass tv units that seems to attract dust like a moth to a flame :dohh: x


----------



## Jenny_J

Yeah we have a black glass tv stand too, really annoying for dust!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Seths, yeah it's the anomaly scan. We're booked in with back to back appointments at 10;00 and 10:40 I think so we'll be there a while! DH booked in a 4D scan at midday too so we'll get about 2-3 hours of baby watching on Monday :D

Lol after having Ethan hopefully he'll be too tired with waking at night to pester you too much. Otherwise it's 6 weeks of faking sleep by the sound of it! 

Noo, hope you're feeling a bit better after your journey. Hope you get a good bit of rest after work. 

Jelly, wow, busy day Monday! Hope the time until your anomaly scan flies by hun. Waiting is the worst part... I'm getting more and more anxious as I count down the hours. 

Loving the baby brain stories ladies :haha: I'm not doing too badly. It's the preggy dreams that are getting me.


----------



## sethsmummy

Noo - how did your shift go huni, i hope you got home ok today since they are not talking about flooding all over the place :dohh: 

Cottleston - oooo i would love to spend that long just looking at Ethan.. i cant wait to see one of your 4D pics (if thats ok), i think they are so darn cute but just couldnt afford one myself. 
haha he wont be tired at all... he probably wont even wake up, he never used to with Seth because he didnt really cry more just grunt.. and when he did cry it was really quiet for the first few weeks. Ethan will probably be the same too. The only time DH would wake up with seth was with a swift elbow to the ribs and me growling "move its your turn" lol. and even then hed go get the bottle, warm it up then go back to sleep as he wouldn't feed him due to how small he was :dohh: xx


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Hey ladies! Feeling my little girl all the time now she is VERY active at night though can feel her on the outside already and its awesome. My scan is tomorrow very nervous but also pretty excited. Some not so happy news though just found out my aunt that I am very close with has stage 4 cancer and only has been given 6 months so I am trying to figure out visits as she is on the other side of the us no joke separate coasts.

Cottleston- You have scans monday too! YAY! I want a 4d with this bub its 75 dollars for one here prob book it for in 4 more weeks! Tomorrow is just the anomaly. GL!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Yeahh I'll totally share pics if all goes well! I wanted to wait a bit for a 4d scan so the babies would look a bit chubbier and baby-like but DH booked it for tomorrow so it'd be similar to Toby's which is sweet. 
I know what you mean about your DH not being tired. Mine was the same. Never woke up when Toby was disturbed at night. Still doesn't. Pity it's taken me nearly 2 years to learn the elbow trick but at least I'll be ready next time!

I've had such a preggy day! Two babies make things twice as exhausting. Me, DH and MIL went shopping earlier and had to leave after browsing two shops because I was achey and tired. Got home and MIL told me I needed a nap (I knew I did but it's nice to hear it from someone else)... But DH was like "maybe if you do some stuff first then nap later...." and MIL was like "Er, NO! Look at her she's shattered bless her let her go to bed right now!" and sent me upstairs :haha:

DH actually came up to see me before I fell asleep and said that he honestly thought that I was exaggerating when I told him I was tired during the day while he was at work... Said he's pleased that he got to see it now because he'll be more understanding of it in future. Hooray! We'll see if he sticks to that lol


----------



## CottlestonPie

USAF... So sorry to hear about your aunt :hugs: I hope you can arrange travel do you have some time together xx Good luck with your scan tomorrow! Its totally normal to be scared as well as excited... I know I am! Will you be posting pics? Can't wait to see them if so!


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Yes just waiting on her to call me to talk about travels and hope it will go well with figuring it out, I will be posting pictures if I get good ones. Sometimes they are amazing sometimes not I hope the tech will be nice and make sure to get some decent ones otherwise its a wait till I set up my own scan.


----------



## sethsmummy

USAF hunny i am so so sorry to hear about your Aunt :hugs: :hugs: I really hope you get to go see her and spend some time with her and she will get to meet your little lady too! 
Glad you are feeling little lady move all the time though :cloud9: its so amazing.. especially from the outside! Good luck with your scan :happydance: I have another 3 weeks until my next one. 

Cottleston - woo i am so glad your dh is finally understanding how tired you are.. and WOOT for MIL putting her foot down with him! Did you get a decent nap? I went back to bed at 9:30am when dh got up and never woke till 1:30pm! I'm hoping for a lie in tomorrow too, poor seth is still poorly and his ears are inflamed so there will be nursery tomorrow as he will be really sensitive to noise :dohh: might have to take him to the doctors if it keeps up. 
Awww it will be nice to compare their scan to Tobys to see if they are going to look like him. Ooo do you get to find out tomorrow whether they will be identical twins? or do you already know and iv just forgot you telling us :haha: 
Trust men. im glad john has no choice this time as he will have to go get me the bottles,, then wait to put ethan back in the crib before falling asleep :haha: 

Today after my nap i did yet more cleaning.. got the kitchen and living room redone.. and also washed all those clothes i got.. some have had to be put in the bin as they had stains on but most come out real nice. Especially using the free samples of persil and fairy from my mum to be bounty pack :haha: 
Then made mince and mash for tea .. it was super yummy! x


----------



## Noo

Yesterdays shift/commute was much better. Already had one of the girls asking if I was pregnant yet as I'd apparently got the 1st trimester complexion, bloat and evident backache... Oh my!


----------



## sethsmummy

so glad yesterdays work and commute was better hun :D Oh No.. what did you say? :dohh:


----------



## Noo

sethsmummy said:


> so glad yesterdays work and commute was better hun :D Oh No.. what did you say? :dohh:

I told her to stop being such a cheeky bugger :haha:


----------



## sethsmummy

:haha: id have loved to see her face. My friend once has someone ask her how far gone she was (she was very obviously pregnant) but she turned round since it was a complete stranger and said " im not pregnant"... iv never seen someones face drop so fast in my life :haha: xx


----------



## Noo

Well I've been to the GP and she absolutely shit herself when I gave her my LMP as she thinks I should have come 2 weeks ago - Erm, I have only known for 10 days :lol: I think she felt a little better when I pointed out I have a long cycle so my LMP date is obviously about 6 days out from conception dates. It made me laugh! Apparently they like to do early-bird booking at 5 weeks and I'm 5+6 according to LMP though 5 weeks Conception date. EDD according to them is actually 24th September!


----------



## sethsmummy

ooo i thought most places did booking at around 10 weeks. Now you have had your booking in.. you can start the count down to your first scan :D :happydance: Plus there are is a lot of women who dont find out till they are further on than 5 weeks :dohh: 

Can i have a moan ladies... all night i have had "period" cramp and lower back pain :growlmad: it bloody hurts. If its not one thing hurting its another. And to top that off im still getting stabbing pains in my sides which my midwife said was because of the effects of the UTI... Wish it would just go away :cry: 

on a plus side.. the last of babies clothes are drying so i can get his hospital bag packed.. just need to really decide how much im taking since i could be in there for a while if theres any complications from the section x


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Seths- 1. Your friend is awesome and 2. Sorry you had a rough night. 

Noo- So odd they want you in that early! Each place is diff grats on a due date as seths said now you can look forward to a scan. 

Speaking of scan mine is in an hour and I had to finish my water by 9 which I did but now Fallon is using my bladder like a trampoline! AHH! I have to pee!


----------



## jen1019

Seths- I hope that you start feeling better soon. I've been feeling a lot of pressure very low the past few days. I think baby might be pressing on my bladder, and a slight back ache but nothing major. Thinking about you hon!

Noo- So odd they wanted you in so early. I didn't go in until 10 weeks, which they were fine with as I had been seeing my FS.

The countdown is on. I should be finding out in a week if we are having a boy and a girl! Oh, and dropping off the two boxes of fertility meds sitting in my refridgerator to the fertility clinic. Hoping they help someone else like they did me! :flower:


----------



## sethsmummy

USAF - how did you scan go?? I hope everything went ok :thumbup: Oh no naughty Fallon lol .. i had to hold mine too for my 32 week and have to again at my 36 week. Couldnt do it though :haha: i peed when i got there 20 mins before my scan.. so drank some more... then had to go pee straight after my scan, then again before seeing the consultant.. then again before we left :haha:

Cottleston - you too huni? How did the scans go? 

Thanks Jen, I finish my antibiotics today so hopefully it will be over soon :thumbup: should also get my swab results back this thursday when i see the midwife so see whether that came back with anything. oooo lots of scans going on :D aww i hope they help someone else too :thumbup: 

xx


----------



## Miwi

Hi ladies! I'll catch up with you all ASAP I promise :) Hope everyone is doing well!

I have a question - how are you all sleeping? I think I'm developing insomnia. The last 3 nights I've been waking up about 1-2 am and I'm wide awake until 5-6am. Is this a third trimester thing?? I'm like a zombie. Exhausted!! Grrrr. If its not one thing it's another!


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Scan went ok I guess she did not let me watch at all till she brought my husband and kids in for 3ish mins and she flipped by then -_- she was kicking away though with both legs <3 I won't find out the results of the scan till the ob looks at my charts but I know she is measuring just a day behind and she weights 15 ounces!
 



Attached Files:







75842_10200580794901487_71177188_n.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 5









32177_10200580796101517_1692606637_n.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## realbeauty86

USAF_WIFE said:


> Scan went ok I guess she did not let me watch at all till she brought my husband and kids in for 3ish mins and she flipped by then -_- she was kicking away though with both legs <3 I won't find out the results of the scan till the ob looks at my charts but I know she is measuring just a day behind and she weights 15 ounces!

I dont like when they dont let u see. Its our babies and it should be automatic that we see as much as they do. I was thinking they should install flat screens so that when we're laying down we can see everything.

At least your baby gives u a good pic lol. My lil guy had his back to us at 20 week scan. All the photos I have are not that good... but hopefully all is well with your lil one =)


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Yeah she took both those while doing whatever she needed I enjoyed seeing her even if it was her backside and butt -_- lol Very thankful for the profile pictures she snapped though otherwise id not have an idea of her face.


----------



## Noo

I haven't had my full booking. I just saw my GP. Apparently in my area the midwife likes to meet you between 5-6 weeks to give you all the info on diet, smoking, drinking and screening during pregnancy and discuss visits. You then go back 8-10 weeks for full booking providing you're still pregnant and then a scan 11-13 to date pregnancy/screening if you choose. 

I think I MAY book a scan for around 8/9 weeks privately to see the heartbeat as I'm absolutely paranoid. My GP told me off for being so paranoid and blamed my job. She also told me I have to stop peeing on sticks :lol:


----------



## Bitsysarah

Hey I had a growth scan today....everything is a ok. Measuring exactly on schedule :). I got to see noah's chubby cheeks :). Consultant appointment tomorrow and anti d injection. Anaesthetist Monday and glucose test Tuesday..looks like I am not getting paid much these two weeks. I am not entitled to pay for appointments because I am an agency social worker...I don't think I am anyway.. Gonna google it now. Glad everyone is doing well. Spd really kicks in in the evenings :(


----------



## Noo

Bitsysarah said:


> Hey I had a growth scan today....everything is a ok. Measuring exactly on schedule :). I got to see noah's chubby cheeks :). Consultant appointment tomorrow and anti d injection. Anaesthetist Monday and glucose test Tuesday..looks like I am not getting paid much these two weeks. I am not entitled to pay for appointments because I am an agency social worker...I don't think I am anyway.. Gonna google it now. Glad everyone is doing well. Spd really kicks in in the evenings :(

I feel your pain! I'm a "bank" midwife - I only work in the same hospital on the same ward but I don't get holiday pay, sick pay etc so I'll have to make sure I'm off for my appts as I'll not get paid if I cancel a shift for it :(


----------



## sethsmummy

hey Miwi hun, i think its a 3rd tri thing hun. :( I hope you get to have a decent sleep soon :hugs: 

USAF I am so glad your scan went well :thumbup: my anomoly scan was the same.. she had the screen turned away from me for around 50 minutes, and then once she had done everything she turned it back so i could see for 5 minutes. I think its so weird how you dont get your results straight away. 15oz is what Ethan weighed at mine at 21 weeks :D 

Noo - oo thats a lot of messing around. I went to my GP, then he reffered to midwife and she came out to me at 10 weeks to do booking. Then scan at 12 weeks. Aww yeah that must be one downside of being a midwife yourself.. you know all the problems that can happen. Do you find it makes you a lot more paranoid being a midwife? Or would you be like that anyway regardless of your job? :flower: 
I cant believe you dont get sick pay etc.. thats really bad. I thought EVERYONE in the UK was entitled to enough time off work to attend appointments. although i guess iv never known whether thats paid or unpaid. 

BittySarah - Glad your scan went well hun :thumbup: Looks like you are going to be having a busy busy week hun. Again cant believe you dont get paid if you have to take time out for an appointment :S 

xxxxx


----------



## jen1019

realbeauty86 said:


> USAF_WIFE said:
> 
> 
> Scan went ok I guess she did not let me watch at all till she brought my husband and kids in for 3ish mins and she flipped by then -_- she was kicking away though with both legs <3 I won't find out the results of the scan till the ob looks at my charts but I know she is measuring just a day behind and she weights 15 ounces!
> 
> I dont like when they dont let u see. Its our babies and it should be automatic that we see as much as they do. I was thinking they should install flat screens so that when we're laying down we can see everything.
> 
> At least your baby gives u a good pic lol. My lil guy had his back to us at 20 week scan. All the photos I have are not that good... but hopefully all is well with your lil one =)Click to expand...

I feel bad that there are places out there that don't let you see the baby right away. At the place that I go, they have a huge flat screen across from where you lay down to have your scan so you can see everything. I've only been there once but they were absolutely wonderful there. It's also nice because even DH could see everything clearly from where he was sitting. Glad to hear that baby is doing great!



Noo said:


> I haven't had my full booking. I just saw my GP. Apparently in my area the midwife likes to meet you between 5-6 weeks to give you all the info on diet, smoking, drinking and screening during pregnancy and discuss visits. You then go back 8-10 weeks for full booking providing you're still pregnant and then a scan 11-13 to date pregnancy/screening if you choose.
> 
> I think I MAY book a scan for around 8/9 weeks privately to see the heartbeat as I'm absolutely paranoid. My GP told me off for being so paranoid and blamed my job. She also told me I have to stop peeing on sticks :lol:

I don't think that it's just being a midwife that makes you paranoid. I think a lot of women feel that. I know that I didn't begin to feel at ease until after I had seen the heartbeat, and then even until my 12 week ultrasound. Even now I feel anxiety before my scans and appointments. I will feel much better after seeing baby again next week... or at least, that's what I say now!



Bitsysarah said:


> Hey I had a growth scan today....everything is a ok. Measuring exactly on schedule :). I got to see noah's chubby cheeks :). Consultant appointment tomorrow and anti d injection. Anaesthetist Monday and glucose test Tuesday..looks like I am not getting paid much these two weeks. I am not entitled to pay for appointments because I am an agency social worker...I don't think I am anyway.. Gonna google it now. Glad everyone is doing well. Spd really kicks in in the evenings :(

So glad to hear that everything is measuring where it should be. Hoping your SPD stays manageable hun! :hugs:


----------



## Noo

I wasn't this paranoid with my first - I had no idea that the rate of miscarriage was so high (20-25% in first trimester) and that having a raised BMI also increases that risk :( I know too much!


----------



## kraftykoala

I was lucky with my 20 week scan, the sonographer showed us everything, the whole session, I'd not had that with the boys. When we had the private scan at 24 weeks they had a flat screen on the walls and hubby, the boys and I all watched that, it was awesome.

I have a growth scan tomorrow, am I right in thinking at this point I don't need a full bladder?


----------



## Jenny_J

Im glad everyones scans went well :)

At the hospital where I go they have a monitor for the parents to see, and a monitor for themselves, which is pretty good really. 

Im back to my day time naps, I guess 3rd tri has me now.


----------



## sethsmummy

kraftykoala said:


> I was lucky with my 20 week scan, the sonographer showed us everything, the whole session, I'd not had that with the boys. When we had the private scan at 24 weeks they had a flat screen on the walls and hubby, the boys and I all watched that, it was awesome.
> 
> I have a growth scan tomorrow, am I right in thinking at this point I don't need a full bladder?

you shouldnt hun. There was no way my bladder was full for mine and we got a perfect picture. Plus i mean its just no way possible at that stage to hold it for long enough lol :haha:

Noo big hugs hun :hugs::hugs: I always thought it would be great to be a midwife.. but thinking about it knowing all the extra worries :hugs: x


----------



## realbeauty86

Im back on naps also lol


----------



## Jenny_J

It's annoying isn't it? There are things I wana do instead of needing to sleep lol. But I get to mid afternoon and I cannot keep my eyes open, I think id full on cry, if I couldn't have my bed by then lol.


----------



## sethsmummy

I napped every day for 2 weeks.. although i stopped again and just goto bed early instead. Would probably still nap but DH gets annoyed and says theres no reason for me to nap so i dont. Cant be bothered with him moaning about it all the time. x


----------



## Jenny_J

sethsmummy said:


> I napped every day for 2 weeks.. although i stopped again and just goto bed early instead. Would probably still nap but DH gets annoyed and says theres no reason for me to nap so i dont. Cant be bothered with him moaning about it all the time. x

I had to nap in 1st tri a hell of a lot. I was ok in 2nd tri, but the past week (now im almost into 3rd tri) iv been napping from 2 ish till 4. 

If my oh told me I couldn't nap, id laugh at him, and thrown a blunt object at his head lol. Not that he ever would be like that though. What's up with your DH?


----------



## sethsmummy

my dh is just a grumpy bugger hun. He hates sitting on his own and since as soon as ds goes to bed i usually go, he moans his ass off if i go nap while ds is at nursery. Plus he just doesn't understand how i can be so tired but he was the same when i was pregnant with ds1. Thankfully with ds1 he was a lot more understanding of the tiredness once he arrived, so hopefully will be the same again this time. 

But then again he couldnt stop me napping if he tried.. i just prefer to not nap so i dont get moaned at :haha: Then again does any1 else find napping makes them even more tired than they were before they went for a nap? xx


----------



## Jenny_J

sethsmummy said:


> my dh is just a grumpy bugger hun. He hates sitting on his own and since as soon as ds goes to bed i usually go, he moans his ass off if i go nap while ds is at nursery. Plus he just doesn't understand how i can be so tired but he was the same when i was pregnant with ds1. Thankfully with ds1 he was a lot more understanding of the tiredness once he arrived, so hopefully will be the same again this time.
> 
> But then again he couldnt stop me napping if he tried.. i just prefer to not nap so i dont get moaned at :haha: Then again does any1 else find napping makes them even more tired than they were before they went for a nap? xx

Well your not there to entertain him, shove him out the house, and tell him to get a life lol. I sound like a right battle axe lol. 

I feel loads better after a nap, I can stay away till 10pm if I have a 2 hr nap in the afternoon


----------



## kraftykoala

I'm napping most days, I just can't stay awake! I don't tell my DH most of the time, I feel guilty that hes working and i'm sleeping lol


----------



## CottlestonPie

Hi ladies, I havent had a chance to catch up on todays posts but I hope all is well!
Glad all the scans went well too.... Just checking in to let everyone know that I am much less paranoid after the anomaly scan today. Saw the boys wriggling and kicking and its amazing how much I'm not feeling yet! I'll add a couple of pics to the post (including one of them together in 3d, although its kind of unclear as its a camera phone pic of a scan pic!)

I should have another scan in 3-4 weeks... counting down already! 3 weeks to V-day!
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 4









2.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 4









5 (598x800).jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## sethsmummy

hehe jenny there is nowhere for him to go. We have no friends where we are and atm he has no job :( We have lived here a year but keep ourselves to ourselves. :dohh: I managed to stay up till 11 last night :o shock to the system getting up at 7 after that though lol

Cottleston i love the pics!! So glad everything went well huni :hugs: x

So how is everyone today? I hope you are all feeling good :) Little man is being a little monkey last night/today. I'v hardly felt anything from him yesterday or today so far :dohh: Going to have to give the midwife a ring if I've not felt anything by around 2pm. Especially since i have been having those period type cramps and back pain. Urgh i have a feeling this little monkey is going to be just like seth.. in and out and in and out with reduced movements. Crickey little man is 10 movements a day too much to ask for :dohh:


----------



## Jenny_J

Its tough going with no one to hang out with sometimes, and with no job I can see why he would be grumpy. Does he have any hobbies? 
My hubby is land rover mad, he is either tinkering with his or out off roading. 

Iv got a cold, im not impressed at all. Oh and my boobs started leaking clear fluid now too lol

Oohhh little tinker, I can usually get baby to move if I lay on my side, with my belly pressed slightly into the bed, give it a try


----------



## sethsmummy

woo for leaky boobs :haha: sorry i got real excited when mine started leaking.

his hobby is playing online games.. but he even gets fed up with those just now

oh no sorry youv got a cold hun. we really need summer to hurry up x


----------



## Jenny_J

sethsmummy said:


> woo for leaky boobs :haha: sorry i got real excited when mine started leaking.
> 
> his hobby is playing online games.. but he even gets fed up with those just now
> 
> oh no sorry youv got a cold hun. we really need summer to hurry up x

Lol I was a bit excited, but a bit shocked too, as I dont remember it happening with my other two. It was clear, I expected it to be yellowish. 

Sounds like he needs something new to freshen him up a bit. 

Im so looking forward to seeing lots of daffodils, they are my favorites :-D


----------



## sethsmummy

ooo i love whent he daffys pop up :D i just love how colourfull everything gets <3

hehe yeah he does but everything he wants to do costs money that we dont have lol.

Well i am off to give the midwife a ring.. this little man of mine is starting to worry me. Whats the bets i phone and he decides "oh ill start moving now" lol x


----------



## Jenny_J

sethsmummy said:


> ooo i love whent he daffys pop up :D i just love how colourfull everything gets <3
> 
> hehe yeah he does but everything he wants to do costs money that we dont have lol.
> 
> Well i am off to give the midwife a ring.. this little man of mine is starting to worry me. Whats the bets i phone and he decides "oh ill start moving now" lol x

Better to be safe than sorry though ay, im sure he is fine, but you will drive yourself bonkers if you don't call up. Let us know hun xx


----------



## Jellycat

Hope all is ok Seth 

Glad to see everyone's scans have gone well

Ive got consultant and midwife today so I'm going to ask about my pain down my left thigh yesterday, today I'm just achie


----------



## Noo

Got an absolutely stinking cold - Not great :( Last night I was shattered but every time I fell asleep I woke up choking as I'm getting really bad acid reflux. Also not great. Shattered!


----------



## jen1019

Sorry to hear that so many ladies aren't feeling well! I think tmy sinuses are clearing up... but the temperatures here are going up again, and then are going to nose dive which is what caused the flare up last time. Keep your fingers crossed!

I've started to have an increased appetite over the last few days. I'm still eating primarily healthy, but of course with also taking care of my cravings. One of my co-workers said to me yesterday, "you're really going to have to start watching what you're eating." I almost flipped. For one, I haven't gained any weight yet... And two, it's none of her business! Ugh. I hate people sometimes.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Pffft it annoys me so much when people talk about watching the weight and pregnancy. Although I really need to stop treating myself. I weighed myself today and Ive gained 12lb since being pregnant. I'm so gutted. :dohh:
I absolutely refuse to let myself put on as much as I did last time (4 stone)... I've told DH to stop bringing me chocolate home from work and ordering take out. We don't need it and with my recent spd and exhaustion, there's no way I'll be getting much exercise in to help control my weight. Sighhh.


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Just got back from my visit and my ob basically told me my daughter would be made fun of because her name sounds like fallen rain... I give no effs to be honest because kids will find something to pick on another kid about regardless and we love her name! Acted surprised ive gained no weight... why because im fat? lol Either way she made me feel better about Fallon because she told me she looks perfect on her scan results. 

Cottleston- Your boys scans are awesome! I can't wait for my 4d next week!


----------



## Jellycat

Glad your consultant appointment went ok - think that's rude to comment on someone's name choice. Excellent you haven't gained.

Cottleston - we can join the weightloss thread together afters I'm sure that's how we first met. On a serious note surely with twins it's expected of you to gain more than us singletons?

My consultant appointment was actually 3 consecutive appointments - they reiterated that I shouldn't gain weight during this pregnancy, that I will have to see an anesthetiser when I first arrive at delivery to ensure there wouldn't be an issue with epidural or my throat incase I needed to be put under. Hot a gtt booked for 28 weeks, growth scan at 34 weeks and then another consultant appointment couple days later. Want to check baby isn't too small or big.

Just waiting at my doctors for the midwife now.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Omg surely a midwife knows how sensitive stuff like names can be! Why would you even comment? How rude.

YES jellycat, we can totally re-join it together. Post-preg weight loss buddies! ;)
I know I can't expect to gain nothing at all but I have been eating terribly lately so I know I've put on too much. Time to be healthy, for me and for the twins!

Good luck with the midwife! Out of interest when are you meant to see the anaesthetist? I've still not been told anything about it and I was under the impression that it would be more of a "thing" with twins as I'm almost certainly going to require an epidural in case I need an emcs. Might ask about that at my consultant appointment next week.


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Thanks ladies! My thoughts exactly.. so my kids name is not your cup of tea keep your mouth closed then? LOL!


----------



## sethsmummy

wow... what kind of midwife takes the mick out of your name choice! Thats rediculous. 

All went ok with Ethan, i was on the trace for an hour and his heart rate was great :thumbup: Also now he is wriggling like nothing on earth :haha: Midwife was a little rude.. wasnt my usual one but the one who looks down her nose at bigger ladies. :dohh: oh and she says the period cramps and back pain will be ethan trying to engage with my pelvis :shrug::shrug: 

Noo - i hope you feel better soon hun :hugs: Oh no will gaviscon work for the acid reflux hun?

jen - urgh i dont know why people think they can comment on what your eating just because your pregnant. you should have said something back to her about what she eats :haha: 

Cottleston - theres nothing worse than when your trying to watch what you are doing and someone brings you chocolate and take aways :dohh: Especially when they smell so damn good. 


USAF - glad everything went well hun :D Cant believe she mentioned the name... its got nothing to do with her and its cruel to tell someone that their child will be made fun of! GZ on not gaining any weight hun :happydance: 

jellycat - im glad it went well... but really how can they expect you not to put on any weight. :shrug: I thought you would have been in to see the anesthetist before your due date :S ooo growth scans are good :happydance: extra chance to see baby :happydance: 

Just for info - I saw the anesthetist at 26 weeks (the same day i had my GTT). It was just a case of bend over so he could feel my back.. and then tip head back as far as i could and then open my mouth as far as i could.. and that was that.


----------



## Noo

Feeling much worse. Cold is streaming and on night shift tomorrow and Thurs night :( Boo! Gaviscon does nothing. I just head straight for ranitidine! Though the over the counter stuff is only half the dose of what we give out at work so will be having a word with my midwife/GP about getting it on prescription. If not - I'll just buy it over the counter!


----------



## kraftykoala

Well, growth scan says exactly the opposite of fundal measurement, have gone from being over 97th centile to under the bottom one on the growth chart. So now its growth scans every fortnight to keep an eye. Everything else is fine though, heartbeat, blood flow to the placenta, amniotic fluid, my blood sugar, blood pressure etc. She wriggles constantly too. Still haven't given up on my natural birth ;)


----------



## Jellycat

That's good news koala that they are keeping a close eye on you. Hopefully Lo starts gaining

Cottleston - today consultant said I only need to see an anesthetist as I arrive to the delivery suite to check if all would be ok for epidural or put under if emcs occurs.


----------



## Noo

Jellycat said:


> That's good news koala that they are keeping a close eye on you. Hopefully Lo starts gaining
> 
> Cottleston - today consultant said I only need to see an anesthetist as I arrive to the delivery suite to check if all would be ok for epidural or put under if emcs occurs.

Where I work BMI above 40 need a review around 36 weeks by the anaesthetic team - 35 - 39 need a review upon admission in labour xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Thanks for the info ladies! I guess I'm a little more aware of it this time. Didn't even consider it last time.


----------



## sethsmummy

kraftykoala said:


> Well, growth scan says exactly the opposite of fundal measurement, have gone from being over 97th centile to under the bottom one on the growth chart. So now its growth scans every fortnight to keep an eye. Everything else is fine though, heartbeat, blood flow to the placenta, amniotic fluid, my blood sugar, blood pressure etc. She wriggles constantly too. Still haven't given up on my natural birth ;)

Hope baby starts to gain a little soon hun. By the sounds of it your heading for a teeny tiny like what my little munchkin was :cloud9: Possibly even smaller, from where they are on your chart ima guessing around the 5lb mark. Seth was on the bottom line at 5lb 14oz. You should still be fine for your natural birth huni xx

Wow i would have thought checking on admission was a bit late.. what happens if their is no anesthetic team member available? xxx


----------



## jen1019

Koala- I hope that your little one starts gaining soon. With my oldest sister, her babies were all around 5 oz and she was able to have a natural delivery. Keeping my fingers crossed that you're able to deliver naturally! That's my hope for my delivery as well.

Anyone else have issues sleeping this early in their second trimester? It seems like every morning I start tossing and turning earlier and earlier. Sunday it was 4 am, the next day, 3 am... and last night I started to toss and turn at 2 am! Not fun when I can stay in bed until 6. Then I find I'm exhausted for the majority of the day. I find it impossible to stay up past nine, but maybe that would help me sleep better? Oh well! I guess if nothing else I'll be used to the lack of sleep before baby gets here :haha:


----------



## Noo

Anyone had a scan at 7+5? Will it need to be transvaginal or will it be abdominal?


----------



## jen1019

Noo- I had a scan at around 5 and a half weeks, and then several up to that until around 9 weeks. All were transvaginal. This was also at a Fertility Specialist, and that's the only u/s they do. But I don't think at 7 weeks they can pull it up doing an abdominal. Hope this helps!


----------



## Noo

jen1019 said:


> Noo- I had a scan at around 5 and a half weeks, and then several up to that until around 9 weeks. All were transvaginal. This was also at a Fertility Specialist, and that's the only u/s they do. But I don't think at 7 weeks they can pull it up doing an abdominal. Hope this helps!

Thanks - I'm expecting it'll probably be vaginal but was hoping not as DS will be hovering around so didn't really want him seeing that.


----------



## CottlestonPie

I think it depends on the place too. My 8w scan with DS was abdominal iirc. 4 and 6 weeks were vaginal though.


----------



## sethsmummy

Noo, I had my first at 7+4 with ds1 and it was abdominal hun. Got a pretty good picture too :thumbup: my little peanut lol.. or Splodge as i called him from then on :haha: xx


----------



## Noo

sethsmummy said:


> Noo, I had my first at 7+4 with ds1 and it was abdominal hun. Got a pretty good picture too :thumbup: my little peanut lol.. or Splodge as i called him from then on :haha: xx

Awww my DS was Peanut till he was born... Actually, he still is!


----------



## ClipMyWings

Would you guys mind if I joined your group? =) 

I'm 38 & my BMI is 29 (a size 12/14 US), so I fit into this group. I have Type 2 Diabetes, so it'll be a high risk pregnancy for the above reasons. They told me I'm going to need some extra scans too along the way, which I don't mind actually b/c it sets my mind at ease. 

I just went for my first scan last week and we saw the little bean & heard a heartbeat (170bpm!) so all is well so far. 

Anyway, hi everyone. I'm off to bed, it's getting late & I have work early. :(


----------



## Jellycat

Welcome ClipMyWings :hi:

Noo with m JJ at 7 wks I was transvaginal and jelly 2 it was abdominal think it depends where baby is laying.

Still having issues with my left hip hoping resting at home for couple of days. Annoyed picking up JJ tonight he'd been bitten and pushed later onto a dolls house where he banged his head by the same child. I'll be speaking to the manager tomorrow. Just hope I don't start hormonally start crying.


----------



## sethsmummy

Jellycat said:


> Welcome ClipMyWings :hi:
> 
> Noo with m JJ at 7 wks I was transvaginal and jelly 2 it was abdominal think it depends where baby is laying.
> 
> Still having issues with my left hip hoping resting at home for couple of days. Annoyed picking up JJ tonight he'd been bitten and pushed later onto a dolls house where he banged his head by the same child. I'll be speaking to the manager tomorrow. Just hope I don't start hormonally start crying.

:o did they not call you to let you know there had been an incident! Thats horrendous. Poor JJ! :hugs: I would be having words with the manager too, obviously the other child needs to learn how to behave or be watched a heck of a lot more closely! I hope your hip feels better with a little rest xx


----------



## Jellycat

No phonecall they just get you to sign an accident form when you come to pick them up .


----------



## Noo

Woken up this morning and my cold seems to have settled a lot. Needed to go to the walk-in yesterday for a nebuliser and feeling better. But, ALAS the MS has arrived with a vengence. On the plus side - I got my 3+ digital result this morning :)


----------



## sethsmummy

:hi: ClipMyWings welcome hun :D Congratulations on your pregnancy hun. Im glad your first scan went well :thumbup: and its always nice to get a few extra scans in there :flower:

Wow id expect at least a phone call especially if they hit their head :S Touch wood seth has not had any accidents at nursery yet. 

Noo - im glad your cold is settling but BOO for the MS kicking back in :hugs: wooo gz on the 3+ digi :happydance: :D Sounds sad but i miss POAS to see the lines getting darker lol x


----------



## Jenny_J

Afternoon ladies how is everyone? 

Im still not sleeping well, I keep getting thigh cramps, which wake up up loads in the night :(

The school my children attend is the same, no phone calls or anything, im lucky to get a note to inform me of any bumps. Gets me cross.

We put the cot up today, I kept it after I had Freya, just in case we had another, it's old (with a drop down side) but still in fab condition after a good clean over. Iv had to put the big baby stuff in there, else I would not be able to get into the bedroom lol. 

https://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu217/jenchandler/540113_10151223921910264_1083288881_n_zps23dd5ae3.jpg

my 27 week pic :)

https://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu217/jenchandler/312346_10151219828600264_876702454_n_zps5bea323d.jpg


----------



## CottlestonPie

Sorry ladies I need to rant. I dunno if it's hormones or what but I'm sitting here welling up because DH is having one of those days where's he's right and nobody else gets an opinion. 

First of all, the washing machine is on its last legs. Mum is only 5 minutes away do I'm taking my laundry to hers tonight and DH is looking at new machines. He's totally 100% set on getting a washer dryer. I've had one before and found it useless for drying, everything came out damp every time... and with a combi, I'd have to wait for a load to dry before washing the next load instead of washing one lot while the other is in the dryer. 
But the novelty of getting one far outweighs my opinion and the fact that it's going to be me struggling to keep up with the washing because it takes twice as long. Add to that the fact that I'll be washing two newborns clothes and things and I can't imagine ever being caught up. 
But he wants his new toy so sod what I think even though he's only done about 3 loads of washing in the past 18 months. 

He's also trying to get me to unplug the broken machine. The plug is behind the dishwasher. Apparently it's fine to ask your pregnant wife to move heavy appliances and he's annoyed that I said I'd try instead of saying yes. 

He's also annoyed because he ordered a couple of cot bumpers and I said I wouldn't use them. 

So all day he's just been stubborn and selfish and made me feel like I'm wrong about EVERYTHING and I can't be doing with it today.

URGHHHHHHH. Sorry girls just needed to get that off my chest. :(


----------



## Jenny_J

Men can be right dicks can't they! 

Try not to let him get to you hun, how do you want to seek revenge? Maybe don't do his washing? lol


----------



## USAF_WIFE

You ladies have great control because I tell my husband where he can stick it.... :haha::blush:
 



Attached Files:







baby 22 weeks.jpg
File size: 44.2 KB
Views: 3









fallon 22 weeks.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## jen1019

CottlestonPie said:


> Sorry ladies I need to rant. I dunno if it's hormones or what but I'm sitting here welling up because DH is having one of those days where's he's right and nobody else gets an opinion.
> 
> First of all, the washing machine is on its last legs. Mum is only 5 minutes away do I'm taking my laundry to hers tonight and DH is looking at new machines. He's totally 100% set on getting a washer dryer. I've had one before and found it useless for drying, everything came out damp every time... and with a combi, I'd have to wait for a load to dry before washing the next load instead of washing one lot while the other is in the dryer.
> But the novelty of getting one far outweighs my opinion and the fact that it's going to be me struggling to keep up with the washing because it takes twice as long. Add to that the fact that I'll be washing two newborns clothes and things and I can't imagine ever being caught up.
> But he wants his new toy so sod what I think even though he's only done about 3 loads of washing in the past 18 months.
> 
> He's also trying to get me to unplug the broken machine. The plug is behind the dishwasher. Apparently it's fine to ask your pregnant wife to move heavy appliances and he's annoyed that I said I'd try instead of saying yes.
> 
> He's also annoyed because he ordered a couple of cot bumpers and I said I wouldn't use them.
> 
> So all day he's just been stubborn and selfish and made me feel like I'm wrong about EVERYTHING and I can't be doing with it today.
> 
> URGHHHHHHH. Sorry girls just needed to get that off my chest. :(

I'm sorry he's being such an ass! My husband has his moments, but then usually realizes he's wrong. I was thinking of having a crib delivered to my friend's house b/c we are never home when they try to deliver. (Not that it much matters now, as I think they are all sold out). So I told him we'd just have to go and pick it up once it came in. He told me that I could go pick it up. So I told him, first of all I don't know if the big boxes will fit in my car. And second of all, do you think it's such a great idea for me to be picking up boxes of furniture? Well, he shut up after that...



USAF_WIFE said:


> You ladies have great control because I tell my husband where he can stick it.... :haha::blush:

I usually try to be nice, but sometimes it's impossible. FYI - my maiden name was Weis :)


----------



## sethsmummy

Jenny_J said:


> Afternoon ladies how is everyone?
> 
> Im still not sleeping well, I keep getting thigh cramps, which wake up up loads in the night :(
> 
> The school my children attend is the same, no phone calls or anything, im lucky to get a note to inform me of any bumps. Gets me cross.
> 
> We put the cot up today, I kept it after I had Freya, just in case we had another, it's old (with a drop down side) but still in fab condition after a good clean over. Iv had to put the big baby stuff in there, else I would not be able to get into the bedroom lol.
> 
> https://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu217/jenchandler/540113_10151223921910264_1083288881_n_zps23dd5ae3.jpg
> 
> my 27 week pic :)
> 
> https://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu217/jenchandler/312346_10151219828600264_876702454_n_zps5bea323d.jpg

Lovely bump pic hun! And GZ on getting the cot set up :D eek so exciting. I'm ok thanks hun... stupid pains in my hips.. my bump has dropped! (i will get a pic on) and i think Ethan is hitting EVERY nerve on his journey down.. every 5 mins my damn hip is jarring and im almost loosing my balance. :dohh: Poor seth keeps running to give me a hug when i shout out in pain. 


Cottleston - hun put your foot down! I agree with you a combi is useless especially when you will have 2 babies worth of washing on top of the normal loads! At least with separate you can have one washing and one drying at the same time! And also when it breaks you have lost both your washer and dryer... :dohh: and holy heck do i know how that feels.. i spent a month washing clothes in the bath tub and trying to dry it all on radiators... it didnt go too well. He is also a fool for expecting you to move something as heavy as that!! Rediculous! :growlmad: Although im naughty haha with Seth i was lifting a Tumble Dryer at 30 weeks.. and still now if i can move something i will do it myself like when i cleaned the kitchen. But seriously things like the dishwasher are heavy! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
Awww can i ask why you wouldn't use a cot bumper hun? I have a lovely peter rabbit one on my swinging crib :cloud9: 


Jen - haha go you for getting dh put in his place :haha: 

USAF - I am like you ... haha sometimes i tell him to go F off... others i will just do as he asks though lol depends wht kind of mood im in though :haha:


----------



## jen1019

Seths- I'm sorry that you're in so much pain. So sweet that your little man is running up to hug you when you shout out in pain though. I try to be nice to my DH most days, but when he says something like that, it's like... 'did you really just say that?'. My friend lives less than ten minutes away, so it's not like it's an hour drive. I love him, but men are a pain in the ass! :haha:


----------



## sethsmummy

hahaha they sure are.. They dont seem to realise what we can/can't do whilst pregnant. I think my DH is just used to me doing everything myself though.. i very rarely ask for help usually.. i just manage by myself lol. Wow they live close haha i thought the way your dh reacted it was quite far away :dohh: 
my lil guy is very sweet :cloud9: only to mummy though.. haha the times DH has pretended to hurt himself to see what he does... Seth just either looks at him... or goes and jumps on him. hehe .. last time when i went over on my ankle.. he ran over to me.. rubbed my back (i was on all fours) then brought me a pillow over and tried to put my leg on it once id sat on my butt then gave me the biggest hug ever and patted my hand :cloud9: Cant wait to see what hes going to be like with his little brother xx


----------



## Miwi

Aw bless Seth, what a sweetheart! 

How is everyone doing? I've just had my first cup of Rasberry Leaf Tea :) And I think it's about time for my next bump pic tomorrow! Time flies!

Glad everyone's scans went well!! :)


----------



## Jenny_J

Awww your little Seth is going to be such a good big brother, what a total cutie pie. 

It sucks that the docs can't help out much with some kind of pain relief. Does rubbing it make it feel any better? or heat? If the pain is in a place you can get to that is.


----------



## sethsmummy

hehe i really think he is. Its going to take him a while to get used to the baby crying as he doesnt like noises he is not sure of. 

my body doesnt respond to mild painkillers as i used to be on pretty strong ones for Knee/hip problems. From what some other ladies have told me tonight it sounds like sciatica :dohh: 

I'm doing good thanks Miwi :D Cant wait to see your bump pic :thumbup:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Jenny we must've been posting at the same time earlier... Totally missed your pics. Your bump is looking awesome!

I got my way in the end with the washing machine. I drove my point home well enough that he's now used his work bonus to buy a better tumble dryer too. Result! :haha:

Seths, sorty youre in so much pain and Ethans hitting all the wrong places... your little man sounds sooo adorable though. Toby's similar- if I'm stuck on all fours after tidying up or something, he comes over, rubs my back then wraps his arms around my neck for a big cuddle. And if im crying he comes over asks if I'm ok and hugs me and pays my shoulder! He's not even 2 yet! And that's one of the reasons gender disappointment will never be an issue for me. I'm gonna have 3 of them looking after me :haha:

Looking forward to the bump pics!


----------



## Jenny_J

Thanks CottlestonPie :-D lol as much as these men moan, us women tend to get pur own way in the end 

Well I made my first thread in third tri, amd came up against a bit of a bitch, but put her in her place. HA. The way this forum seems, it makes me want to not bother with posting threads. But I shall not let the negative people stop me. 

Getting really sick of these thigh/hip cramps at night now.


----------



## sethsmummy

Wow Jenny... i really wanted to lay into that lady about what she said... but then thought better of it :haha: What a rude B**ch... :growlmad: ooo noo i hope your thigh and hip cramps stop soon hun :hugs:

Cottleston - Toby sounds adorable! Boys are so darn lovable :cloud9: Woot on getting your own way :thumbup: and even better for him upgrading the tumble dryer lol :happydance: 

Looks like im going to have a bad day today.. DH seems to be in a mood for no reason at all. Bloody men :growlmad:
I'm going to try finish packing my hospital bag today then all i need to put in is camera, phone charger, money etc. Silly hips are still jarring today but now its both of them :dohh: AND I REALLY WANT CHOCOLATE!! Might have to go get some! xx


----------



## Miwi

Jenny - Ugh, definately don't let the rude people stop you from posting! We're not all rude ;) lol.

Cottles - That's so sweet! I never fully believed the mummy's boy thing but listening to you and Seths it must be true! Boys love there mummy's hehe. I want one :haha: Glad you got your own way about the washing machine, you really shouldn't be moving heavy things like that!


----------



## Jenny_J

Hopefullt that woman was just having a hormonal day. And isn't that much of a cow in day to day life lol. 

Nah she is the first one iv come across, most people on here are lovely. 

I went back to bed for a while, just got up and had cheesey beans on toast with eggs, yum yum.


----------



## Miwi

Ooh that sounds lovely! I'm starving lately lol. Luckily I don't think I'm gaining much at all! Phew! This GD is doing wonders for my waist line haha.

I think I read the thread you're talking about, she was just an idiot! Some people do make you wonder :haha: Just gotta brush it off, you can't fix stupid! 

I may nap this afternoon, my energy levels are so up and down right now! Ugh.


----------



## sethsmummy

Miwi said:


> Ooh that sounds lovely! I'm starving lately lol. Luckily I don't think I'm gaining much at all! Phew! This GD is doing wonders for my waist line haha.
> 
> I think I read the thread you're talking about, she was just an idiot! Some people do make you wonder :haha: Just gotta brush it off, you can't fix stupid!
> 
> I may nap this afternoon, my energy levels are so up and down right now! Ugh.

can i swap miwi.. i stepped on the scales this morning and they said 20 stone! So thats a total gain of... 1 stone and 8 lb! ouchies! With still 4 and a bit weeks to go :dohh: 

Fingers crossed Jenny.. imagine saying things like that :growlmad: Then again thats like my friend who was moaning because i dont have give birth to the placenta. I got "thats stupid you have to go through some pain". I thought jeez im having a major op.. so i will be going through pain.. afterwards!!

that sounds so yum.. i want a cheese and onion toastie now :dohh:


----------



## Miwi

Oh my god Seth!! 'you have to go through some pain?' What is wrong with some people! I'm in shock! Lol.

Well I gained quite a bit in the beginning, because I was stupid and gave into every craving, but that stopped, and I'm sure I can see myself loosing. Well, I'm at least not gaining anyway! But my scales aren't working so I could be gaining like ad and I wouldn't know it. Seths you're loosing loads anyway ;) 

I do have a question about c sections though. . . What happens to your waters? Do they break like normal when they start or what?! Lol. I was wondering about this this morning!


----------



## sethsmummy

they break when the surgeon makes the incision into the uterus :thumbup: So a lovely mess everywhere lol but they will prob have suction ready no doubt to clean it all up. 

I wish to heck id stop gaining.. i hope i am one of these ladies who drops a stone straight after birth lol then i wouldnt feel so bad. I was dreading hitting 20 stone mark... and now i have :cry: Going to be even more to loose now... hell i best be ready to just eat cucumber for a year lol. xx


----------



## Jenny_J

The broke my waters with Dd when they made the insision into my belly, hubby was up by me, but they still sploshed up his leg, he went green lol, poor guy. I think sometimes I forget how hard it must be on the hubbys, having their wife and child on an operating table. 

I know I have gained, but I don't know how much, I don't want to know :(

Just bought hubby a lovely card and present from moonpig, for Valentines day. The cards is cool, I uploaded some photos of us throughout the years :). and bought him a pub ale pack too :)


----------



## sethsmummy

awww you big romantic Jenny :cloud9: 

dh and i cant afford to get each other anything... our gift to each other is our 36 week scan :haha: 

did your DH find it hard hun? My dh is crapping himself .. he thinks he wants to have a look as he wants to watch as baby is born. xx


----------



## Miwi

Oh I see! Well that makes sense, I was imagining them starting and the waters gushing out of the normal end :haha: Which is why I was confused! 

I agree it must be very hard on the dads, especially with a c-section as its surgery which in itself seems scary. I actually think my OH is starting to feel quite sorry for me lol, and scared for me going into labor. Any twinge I get now you can see him fidgeting with nerves lol.


----------



## jen1019

Jenny_J said:


> Thanks CottlestonPie :-D lol as much as these men moan, us women tend to get pur own way in the end
> 
> Well I made my first thread in third tri, amd came up against a bit of a bitch, but put her in her place. HA. The way this forum seems, it makes me want to not bother with posting threads. But I shall not let the negative people stop me.
> 
> Getting really sick of these thigh/hip cramps at night now.

Well, you are right-- we do normally get our own way in the end! I'm not sure about what was posted in the third tri, or what this girl said to you. But don't listen to her. We are here for you to vent to! I find so much support in this group that I always look forward to coming in and chatting with you all, even if we are all at different stages in our pregnancies :) I don't post my own threads very often, either though lol



Miwi said:


> Ooh that sounds lovely! I'm starving lately lol. Luckily I don't think I'm gaining much at all! Phew! This GD is doing wonders for my waist line haha.
> 
> I think I read the thread you're talking about, she was just an idiot! Some people do make you wonder :haha: Just gotta brush it off, you can't fix stupid!
> 
> I may nap this afternoon, my energy levels are so up and down right now! Ugh.

Aww Miwi, I haven't gained anything yet... or as of my 16 week appointment but I still have a ways to go. You are right. You can't fix stupid! I hope you get some more energy hun, I have been seriously lacking since I got pregnant. Cannot wait to regain a bit of energy.



sethsmummy said:


> Miwi said:
> 
> 
> Ooh that sounds lovely! I'm starving lately lol. Luckily I don't think I'm gaining much at all! Phew! This GD is doing wonders for my waist line haha.
> 
> I think I read the thread you're talking about, she was just an idiot! Some people do make you wonder :haha: Just gotta brush it off, you can't fix stupid!
> 
> I may nap this afternoon, my energy levels are so up and down right now! Ugh.
> 
> can i swap miwi.. i stepped on the scales this morning and they said 20 stone! So thats a total gain of... 1 stone and 8 lb! ouchies! With still 4 and a bit weeks to go :dohh:
> 
> Fingers crossed Jenny.. imagine saying things like that :growlmad: Then again thats like my friend who was moaning because i dont have give birth to the placenta. I got "thats stupid you have to go through some pain". I thought jeez im having a major op.. so i will be going through pain.. afterwards!!
> 
> that sounds so yum.. i want a cheese and onion toastie now :dohh:Click to expand...

Seths, is this the same friend that wants everything to be her way or the highway? And c-sections are major surgery with a lot of healing time afterwards. Ugh. What is with stupid people lately?


----------



## sethsmummy

It sure is Jen. haha i think its just stupid season :haha: Im soo not looking forward to her visit this weekend :dohh: I hope its a short one. You lucky thing at not gaining anything.. although at the start i hardly gained anything. wish it was still the same now :haha: I also love this thread.. I think i would have lost it a long time ago without having all you laides. Regardless of what stage we are at in our pregnancy we seem to always be here for each other. 

:hugs::hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## Miwi

Ladies, I'm kind of freaking out . . . My bump hasn't grown?? And it looks worse? Lol. I did think she'd dropped but it's hard to see with a top on. Should I be worried??

Here is my 33+4:
https://i1286.photobucket.com/albums/a602/miwi_spud/8d801477f0985a289a595202acd2fc09_zps40043d86.jpg

And here is today 35+5:
https://i1286.photobucket.com/albums/a602/miwi_spud/9be2a756fde128b777f84dcbd5734455_zps44913b02.jpg
https://i1286.photobucket.com/albums/a602/miwi_spud/57438b7677348cc583aa67436af93dac_zps48021d50.jpg

:cry:


----------



## Jenny_J

sethsmummy said:


> awww you big romantic Jenny :cloud9:
> 
> dh and i cant afford to get each other anything... our gift to each other is our 36 week scan :haha:
> 
> did your DH find it hard hun? My dh is crapping himself .. he thinks he wants to have a look as he wants to watch as baby is born. xx

I shouldn't of really got that as im in my overdraft ( waiting to hear abput maternity allowance, hope I get it, else im in trouble). 

Your present sounds like one of the best presents ever :-D I love having scans. 

He was ok, he made sure he stayed at the head end. But he was about as scared and anxious as me, which was a lot lol. 



jen1019 said:


> Jenny_J said:
> 
> 
> Thanks CottlestonPie :-D lol as much as these men moan, us women tend to get pur own way in the end
> 
> Well I made my first thread in third tri, amd came up against a bit of a bitch, but put her in her place. HA. The way this forum seems, it makes me want to not bother with posting threads. But I shall not let the negative people stop me.
> 
> Getting really sick of these thigh/hip cramps at night now.
> 
> Well, you are right-- we do normally get our own way in the end! I'm not sure about what was posted in the third tri, or what this girl said to you. But don't listen to her. We are here for you to vent to! I find so much support in this group that I always look forward to coming in and chatting with you all, even if we are all at different stages in our pregnancies :) I don't post my own threads very often, either though lol
> 
> 
> 
> Miwi said:
> 
> 
> Ooh that sounds lovely! I'm starving lately lol. Luckily I don't think I'm gaining much at all! Phew! This GD is doing wonders for my waist line haha.
> 
> I think I read the thread you're talking about, she was just an idiot! Some people do make you wonder :haha: Just gotta brush it off, you can't fix stupid!
> 
> I may nap this afternoon, my energy levels are so up and down right now! Ugh.Click to expand...
> 
> Aww Miwi, I haven't gained anything yet... or as of my 16 week appointment but I still have a ways to go. You are right. You can't fix stupid! I hope you get some more energy hun, I have been seriously lacking since I got pregnant. Cannot wait to regain a bit of energy.
> 
> 
> 
> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miwi said:
> 
> 
> Ooh that sounds lovely! I'm starving lately lol. Luckily I don't think I'm gaining much at all! Phew! This GD is doing wonders for my waist line haha.
> 
> I think I read the thread you're talking about, she was just an idiot! Some people do make you wonder :haha: Just gotta brush it off, you can't fix stupid!
> 
> I may nap this afternoon, my energy levels are so up and down right now! Ugh.Click to expand...
> 
> can i swap miwi.. i stepped on the scales this morning and they said 20 stone! So thats a total gain of... 1 stone and 8 lb! ouchies! With still 4 and a bit weeks to go :dohh:
> 
> Fingers crossed Jenny.. imagine saying things like that :growlmad: Then again thats like my friend who was moaning because i dont have give birth to the placenta. I got "thats stupid you have to go through some pain". I thought jeez im having a major op.. so i will be going through pain.. afterwards!!
> 
> that sounds so yum.. i want a cheese and onion toastie now :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Seths, is this the same friend that wants everything to be her way or the highway? And c-sections are major surgery with a lot of healing time afterwards. Ugh. What is with stupid people lately?Click to expand...


I do love this thread, its the best one iv subscribed to, everyone is so supportive and lovely. Hugs


----------



## Noo

What a bunch of tossers in your thread. Pfft.


----------



## Miwi

Jenny that's so sweet! Me and OH aren't doing valentines day presents either, I hate being skint but fingers crossed for maternity allowance like you :) I got a letter saying I was entitled, but I've had a lot of time off sick since then, so just sent in my claim with the dates and waiting to hear when my first payment will be!


----------



## Jenny_J

Miwi said:


> Jenny that's so sweet! Me and OH aren't doing valentines day presents either, I hate being skint but fingers crossed for maternity allowance like you :) I got a letter saying I was entitled, but I've had a lot of time off sick since then, so just sent in my claim with the dates and waiting to hear when my first payment will be!

How long did it take for you to hear from them? I posted it all off over a week ago. So im stressing that it might of got lost or something :(


----------



## Miwi

Was it the big long form you sent or the shiort one in the reply they send you? If it was the long one I just checked with OH he said 'not very long, maybe a couple of weeks' after i sent the that form in. I wouldn't worry Hun, but if you don't hear anything for another week I'd see if there's a number you can call! :hugs:

Also Hun if you don't qualify for MA I think they automatically check if you qualify for income support, so you may still get something!


----------



## Jenny_J

Miwi said:


> Was it the big long form you sent or the shiort one in the reply they send you? If it was the long one I just checked with OH he said 'not very long, maybe a couple of weeks' after i sent the that form in. I wouldn't worry Hun, but if you don't hear anything for another week I'd see if there's a number you can call! :hugs:
> 
> Also Hun if you don't qualify for MA I think they automatically check if you qualify for income support, so you may still get something!

There is only 1 form to fill out over here, was about 10 pages long max. I had to send my mat b1 form and my pay slips too. Hopefully il hear something soon, as this tuesday coming it will have been 2 weeks since we sent it. 

I know I wont be able to get income support, as hubby ears quite a bit. Thing is we dont share bank accounts, so if I don't get this, I don't get anything.


----------



## Miwi

Jenny_J said:


> Miwi said:
> 
> 
> Was it the big long form you sent or the shiort one in the reply they send you? If it was the long one I just checked with OH he said 'not very long, maybe a couple of weeks' after i sent the that form in. I wouldn't worry Hun, but if you don't hear anything for another week I'd see if there's a number you can call! :hugs:
> 
> Also Hun if you don't qualify for MA I think they automatically check if you qualify for income support, so you may still get something!
> 
> There is only 1 form to fill out over here, was about 10 pages long max. I had to send my mat b1 form and my pay slips too. Hopefully il hear something soon, as this tuesday coming it will have been 2 weeks since we sent it.
> 
> I know I wont be able to get income support, as hubby ears quite a bit. Thing is we dont share bank accounts, so if I don't get this, I don't get anything.Click to expand...

Yea there is the first form you send everything off with. Then when you get your reply there is a 1-2 page form inside asking when you want your pay to start etc. That's what I meant by the second form lol, its the same here as the rest of the UK :thumbup: Possibly not very coherent tonight with my baby brain :haha:

I hope you hear soon, Im sure it won't have been lost! Though I know the wait is awful. I'll keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## sethsmummy

Miwi hun.. looks to me like you have dropped a little hun. your bumps not as up in your boobs now :haha: And my bump hasnt grown either hun.. i dont honestly think your bump will grow much more if at all till baby comes :thumbup: LOVE your bump pics :cloud9: 

Jenny - fingers crossed you hear back soon! If its anything like the tax credits lot it takes aaages. My tax credits claim for seth took 5 weeks to come through :dohh: Thank heavens an update doesnt take that long. 

:( I think i have knocked out a filling in my tooth :( Started getting toothache when i was munching a mini egg... and felt and theres a hole in my tooth :cry: looks like ill be visiting the dentist once im healed from my section. 

xxx


----------



## Miwi

Really Seths? Ah thank you!! I feel loads better now :) I have dropped a bit, but I feel bigger so I think it was just a shock that I look similar lol. Oooh I might not grown much more? Yey! That is good news ;) xx


----------



## sethsmummy

yup. I dont remember growing much after 35 weeks with seth xxx


----------



## Jenny_J

Ahh I see, thanks ladies. 

How is everyone today? 

Im finally going to mothercare today, after having to wait 3 weeks due to that bloody snow. 
So should come back with a compleated baby list. :-D


----------



## CottlestonPie

Ahhh have fun! I've semi-banned myself from mothercare because I'll end up skint if I look at stuff :haha:
Just got my next scan date in for 18th feb. I'll be 24+1 so I might treat myself to a mothercare trip post-scan to celebrate v-day :D

Sorry ladies, I read the thread and forgot everything I was going to reply to. Baby brain is definitely taking over! I bought a birthday card for Toby's best mate and it was only when I went to sign it last night that I realised it had "Son" on the front. :dohh:

Re cot bumpers though, they just worry me. I'm too much of an anxious person that I'd be checking on babies every 5 seconds to make sure they weren't pressing their faces against the fabric or getting limbs caught. I was bad enough when Toby was in his Moses basket. Constantly moving him away from the sides... I panic too much!

Miwi your bump is lovely! And I think it's dropped a bit more in your most recent photo. I'm so jealous... Pretty much everything from belly button down on me is pure wobble.


----------



## Miwi

Lol Cottles that's quite funny! Though I'm sure you weren't amused at the time! :hugs:
Thanks Hun, though if you could see it without the top you'd see flab and stretch marks! Very attractive ;) Your bump s fab anyway!!
I'd also like to point out that I do own more than one top :haha: I just wear the same one to see the difference! xx


----------



## Noo

2 weeks today till I'll have had my early scan! Will be paranoia sod off then or am I forever doomed to be paranoid?! Our scan is at Mothercare so I'll get to look at lush prams but realistically there are only 2 models that will fit in my car and they're Mamas & Papas! Pfft.


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies tried to skim through most of those pages lol. This is one fast moving thread isnt it lol. I always leave this one til last or the week to read and by the time im done reading i forget what to say back lol. 

Ive now got 3 weeks left at work YAY!! so glad as im finding it harder to bend over to reach the items people would like to buy even thought they clearly can see my bump now they still dont put it far enough onto the table for me to reach so i use a hanger to pull it forward lol if i stand up for a bit someone likes to puts her legs out and hurt my tummy more. Her legs now go into my ribs which i can feel lying down 

Cant wait just to get her out and meet her but even more so now because it really hurts. :( i do enjoy being pregnant from time to time but sometimes its so sore i wish it to be over :( xx


----------



## Miwi

What car do you have Noo? Mamas and Papas are lovely but so expensive!! Your scan is at mothercare?? I've never hear of that before! . . . Or is that a typo? Lol.

Cherry - it really does move fast lol. Ah I hope the 3 weeks goes quick for you. People can be so inconsiderate cant they!! Do you work full time? 
I completely feel the same about wanting her out but sometimes no wanting it to end because I'm enjoying the moment lol. I just went into town and got groceries etc and I'm in so much pain, my back and bump kill! No idea how people work until the end :haha: xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

woo Jenny! Exciting having the list finished. I might order a bit or 2 that i still need today I think. 

Cottleston - Iv never bought anything from mothercare.. too out of my price range. Woot for scan date.. we can count down together :D mine is on the 14th :happydance: 
Oh no to the baby brain :dohh: although iv seen myself do that kind of thing with cards when not pregnant :haha: 
Ah i totally understand why you dont like them :thumbup: I'm one of those who checks on them every 5 minutes anyway lol. I used to poke seth till he squirmed or made a noise just to make sure he was ok :haha: poor boy. And Ethan is in for the same :blush: 
Ohh and bottom of my tummy.. is pure flobble! Around an inch under my belly button and its a wobble party :haha: 

Noo - Woot .. oo im excited for you! Hmm if you are like me it'll take till the 12 week scan! Saying that i was still paranoid till my anomaly scan. But i think thats mainly because the midwife couldnt get the heart beat properly (only just started to be able to get him properly with the doppler as he always moved out the way :haha: ) Iv never heard of mothercare doing scans. 

Cherry - WOOT for 3 weeks left.. then you can put your feet up! Horrid people for not putting things close enough :dohh: talking of that.. :blush: I was in the shop just before.. and i have to stand on my tip toes to reach the machine to pay by card... i couldnt reach for my bump being in the way so had to try lift it over the counter :blush: 
Naughty little miss for hurting mummy! I know how you feel though im the same.. wish it was over some days :dohh: 

AFM - im getting more period cramps today :( went for a walk with my sister and was getting pains across the top of bump.. and then when we got home i started with period style cramps :cry: ouchies xxx


----------



## Noo

Miwi said:


> What car do you have Noo? Mamas and Papas are lovely but so expensive!! Your scan is at mothercare?? I've never hear of that before! . . . Or is that a typo? Lol.

Yup! It's at Mothercare! It's BabyBond but they're situated in the big Mothercare in York. My scan is on 16th Feb which is also my birthday :) 

I drive a 2012 mini. I've been told the best ones to get are the Mamas & Papas Rubix or Luna. The Luna is fairly reasonably priced but would still need to get the pushchair, car seat, extention plus isofix for the car. Prefer the Rubix but it is bigger so would have NO boot room and it's more expensive. I like the idea of a carrycot but realistically I'll never be using it for any length of time as I drive everywhere as we live fairly rurally so would be a pain finding somewhere to keep the carrycot so really the Luna would suffice. Though I've always had my heart set on the Silvercross Linear Freeway but it just wouldn't fit in my car and can't get a new one as I only got my car in November!


----------



## sethsmummy

oh no its a shame you are so limited on choice noo. It actually makes me glad i dont have to think about a car.. just whether it will fit on a bus lol. 

Just ordered my rain cover :D So thats it now apart from buying Formula and paying for the change table :thumbup: xxx


----------



## jen1019

Noo- that's so exciting that your scan is in two weeks. You must be so totally excited!! <3 

Cherry- this thread is pretty fast moving. I try using the multiquote so that I remember who/what I was going to respond to. That seems to help lol How exciting that you only have three weeks left at work! I will probably be working right up until I have the baby, because of the crappy maternity leave given here in the States, unless the doctor pulls me out for some sort of complications... which I hope isn't the case. My desk is already starting to press against my belly so I have to sit back more. I have quite a ways to go! 
She will be here before you know it! You must be getting so anxious.

AFM- not a whole lot going on... I've been cleaning most of the morning. This is the fourth weekend out of five that my husband has had to work. I feel bad, as it feels like we can never get done what we want to because he is at work. So I'm trying to get as much of the cleaning done as possible :) We have some plans for the day. We saw his sister last weekend, and they're having a big dinner at their house tonight. Basically, like Thanksgiving but in January haha. So, I made my Golden Raisin Biscuits with lemon/vanilla glaze. Yum! Then tomorrow is the super bowl so we will be going to my sister's which will be a lot of fun.

And I slept SO much better tonight. It's like my body says, "oh, you don't have to work today? go ahead and sleep". Oh well! Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## Noo

What maternity leave do you get in the US Jen?


----------



## Miwi

Oooh that's really cool Noo! You must be so excited :) That's a lovely car but it is a shame you are so limited. We are lucky, we have a ford focus so I never even had to think about size . . . Though now I wonder if I should have checked before buying :haha:


----------



## Noo

Miwi said:


> Oooh that's really cool Noo! You must be so excited :) That's a lovely car but it is a shame you are so limited. We are lucky, we have a ford focus so I never even had to think about size . . . Though now I wonder if I should have checked before buying :haha:

We're planning on upgrading our second car at some point (Toyota Aygo!) but need the pushchair to definitely fit my car without seats down as Minis only have 4 seats... Unless I just leave my husband at home :lol:


----------



## Jenny_J

Finally relaxing, after mothercare, food shopping and dinner. 

Got everything for baby now, just need to get some good nursing bras, but will do that in a few weeks. 

My nan loved shopping for baby, she picked out some clothes in 3-6 months for baby. They really have some lovely clothes in mothercare. 

Got a breast pump, looks a bit scary, iv never used one before. Does it hurt?


----------



## jen1019

Noo- I can only speak for New York State, but in New York you get six weeks of disability. The first week is unpaid, so you only get five weeks paid. I will be using my PTO that I get, so I won't be able to take much other time off during the year. I will obviously be keeping some for appointments, etc. I am hoping to take a total of 8 weeks off, which is not enough in my opinion! Technically, you can take up to 12 weeks off without being penalized at work, but it would be unpaid.


----------



## Noo

My GOD! That is awful! There was me whinging that I'd be on 50% pay after 6 months... Gosh... I'm glad I don't live in the states. How on earth do they expect mothers to bring up children if they're expected to be back at work within 12 weeks of birth? I think I plan on taking 6-9 months maternity leave and then using annual leave to go back on graduated return so if I'm on a 20 hour contract I'd use 10 hours leave every week for 6 weeks (3 weeks worth of leave).


----------



## sethsmummy

Noo hun.. please could i PM you with a question regarding C-Section in your hospital. I have no idea whether you will know the answer. I'v been left freaking out since a friend said something to me yesterday which would totally blow my whole "not letting people know my section date" totally out of the water :cry: 

Jen - sounds like you are having a good weekend :D Glad to hear that you got some decent sleep! Everything is always better after a decent sleep :D I feel so sorry for you US ladies as your maternity leave is so rubbish. I watched a documentary where they were only allowed 4-6 weeks before having to go back to work. 

Jenny - Woot on finally having everything. Hmmm i didn't produce any milk with DS1 but when i pumped it didn't hurt. May be a different story if your actually making milk though. Aww so lovely that your nan was with you :D That must have been really nice. 

AFM - Apart from being freaked out that i might not be able to keep my section a secret from the main person i was trying to hide it from.. I have been getting more pains across the top of my bump yesterday... then back to the period cramps... and then last night i started getting pains in my back on the left hand side just above my hip... I think its kidney :shrug: 
Had a good day though, my sister bought me some trainers! Yey no more wet feet lol.. and then the friend im trying to hide things from only stayed an hour. She did start to kick off again but i told her straight away about how things will go. So I think she finally gets the message. They are due to visit the weekend before my section but will be told im Ill so i can make sure everything is ready for going into hospital
And today my parents might be coming over :D Not seen them since Christmas so im looking forward to seeing them :D :happydance: xx


----------



## Noo

Sure


----------



## Jenny_J

sethsmummy said:


> Noo hun.. please could i PM you with a question regarding C-Section in your hospital. I have no idea whether you will know the answer. I'v been left freaking out since a friend said something to me yesterday which would totally blow my whole "not letting people know my section date" totally out of the water :cry:
> 
> Jen - sounds like you are having a good weekend :D Glad to hear that you got some decent sleep! Everything is always better after a decent sleep :D I feel so sorry for you US ladies as your maternity leave is so rubbish. I watched a documentary where they were only allowed 4-6 weeks before having to go back to work.
> 
> Jenny - Woot on finally having everything. Hmmm i didn't produce any milk with DS1 but when i pumped it didn't hurt. May be a different story if your actually making milk though. Aww so lovely that your nan was with you :D That must have been really nice.
> 
> AFM - Apart from being freaked out that i might not be able to keep my section a secret from the main person i was trying to hide it from.. I have been getting more pains across the top of my bump yesterday... then back to the period cramps... and then last night i started getting pains in my back on the left hand side just above my hip... I think its kidney :shrug:
> Had a good day though, my sister bought me some trainers! Yey no more wet feet lol.. and then the friend im trying to hide things from only stayed an hour. She did start to kick off again but i told her straight away about how things will go. So I think she finally gets the message. They are due to visit the weekend before my section but will be told im Ill so i can make sure everything is ready for going into hospital
> And today my parents might be coming over :D Not seen them since Christmas so im looking forward to seeing them :D :happydance: xx

I think im not going to pump at all untill I have established a milk supply properly, hopefully then it wont hurt lol.
Yeah iv been waiting to take nan their, but couldn't with all the snow, as she is in her 80's and has lung disease, so there was no way I was taking her out in the cold snow. It was lovely and sunny here yesterday, so was a great day to take her out. She loved the trip, and picking out some clothes for baby. This will probably be the last great grandchild she will be able to meet. 

Awww lovely, a proper family day. I hope you have a lovely time :)


----------



## Cherrybump

thanks for the handy tip lol i never knew what those other things were used for lol.

Hahaha ive just done it again i knew i was about to say something in reply but forgot im watching movie also. 

My bump is hurting alot more on top to. I dont feel her kicking and punching like before but i do feel her stretching out and pushing her legs making my belly hurt more. also i cant walk for so long my feet kill me and then everything else starts hurting lol. 

I dont know whats normal no more but that has been a good experience when i ever get pregnant again lol. 

Hope your all well to x


----------



## sethsmummy

Cherry hun i am right with you hun! Im so sick of the top of my bump hurting now.. every single time i walk somewhere. I still feel Ethan kick and punch... which isnt so painfull but it hurts like hell when does a big movement. 

I think im going to have to test my urine tonight. When i got up this morning my hands were swollen.. and its not gone down any. So i best see just how much protein is in there.. also wonder if its all this causing the pain in my left kidney area :S x

EDIT: Well deffo phoning the doctors for an emergency appointment tomorrow morning. Just dipped my urine and i have Trace Leukocytes, ++ Protein, Trace Blood, High Ketones and Trace of Glucose .. oh dear. Not looking too good. I am hoping it is a stupid infection and not pre-e finally kicking in.


----------



## Jellycat

Seth hope all is ok :hugs: lucky you had a test to use at home 

Cottleston - I feel the same about cot bumpers bought one last time and soon as JJ was in there I took it down

Jenny - I avoid alot of tri boards now adays as you always get a few arsey people


----------



## realbeauty86

Oh dear Seth's, hope everything turns out ok. I be so worried about pre-e but I like to think in my head if I drink tons of water (I grew up drinking lots of water ), I'll be OK. That may not be true but maybe me thinking that way keeps my test negative ;-) 

I def hope everything comes back negative once u go to your appointment, your so close to the end =D


----------



## CottlestonPie

Blimey Seths, definitely worth an appointment. I hope it's not pre-e... But I also hope it's not that infection since you've tried so hard to shift it. Good luck hun, hope you get answers :hugs:

Afm... just had my hand on my belly and felt a couple of big Ernie kicks and a ripple under my hand where he rolled over. So weird! He's pretty much tucked up the top, getting closer and closer to my ribs. Won't be long now. I can't believe how big I feel already... I found it hard reading Toby a bedtime story tonight because with him snuggled up on my belly everything got a bit squished and I was short of breath reading a couple of sentences. At this rate I can't see myself getting to 38 weeks. My body's struggling to find room for everything already!

Consultant tomorrow. Hoping my blood pressure is ok... My legs have started swelling a fair bit now.


----------



## sethsmummy

Thanks guys. 

Cottleston - awww hehe :cloud9: big kicks and rolls are amazing :cloud9: Ethan has been going mental today.. hes more or less not stopped moving all of yesterday (its 4:51am atm) and tonight. Bless poor Toby is going to have to start cuddling up beside you instead of on you soon. I have my fingers crossed for your BP! have you been keeping your legs elevated? 

my hands are still swollen, my feet are slightly swollen, was woken up at midnight by flickering vision. even with my eyes closed my vision was going all over the place :dohh: still have a headache too and feeling sick... will try having some cereal soon. I suppose at least being up at this time ill not miss doctors opening time lol. Dreading being told i need to goto the hospital as i have no way what so ever of getting there :dohh: x


----------



## Jenny_J

Omg Seths, please let us know how your doc appointment goes. 

My fingers are slightly swollen and my back hurts, and I get stitch in my lower right side if I have to walk very far, but other than that iv been ok, touch wood. 

Time to get these children to school.


----------



## sethsmummy

Doctors phone opens in 5 minutes.. see if i can be first on the phone. 

urgh back ache sucks and so does the stitch! I'm glad your ok apart from that though :hugs: 

Iv told nursery seths not in today so i dont have to worry about grabbing him if i get in to the docs this morning x

well here the waiting game starts - get a call back in the next few mins


----------



## CottlestonPie

Good luck seths! Getting an appointment is the hardest part down here. Fingers crossed you get seen as soon as poss x

I've not been elevating my legs during the day- its just not possible running around after little man. It's not yet got to a point where I'm worrying though. I learnt with Toby that I do get puffy so I've kind of accepted it. It's only legs and ankles do far- not spread to my feet yet.


----------



## sethsmummy

hehe i know what you mean lol seth doesnt let me "chill" much. Doesnt want daddy to do things it has to be mummy. My ankles and legs are ok.. its just my actual feet that have slightly swollen. 

If i cant get in with the doc im going to phone the midwife (they open at 9am) and see if she can see me. Going to be very annoyed if no one can see me today. x

Edit - got an appointment for 10 to 10, if i feel worse before then iv just to go straight in. They are going to leave a message with the midwife too so she can possibly see me at the same time. 

Cottleston what time is your appointment today x


----------



## CottlestonPie

How did the appointment go hun?

Rude consultant was rude. Asked me why I let myself get "this way" and assumed I just ate McDonald's 24/7. Sigh. It annoyed me for a few moments then I just figured sod it. Dude knows nothing about me. Still rude though.


----------



## Jenny_J

CottlestonPie said:


> How did the appointment go hun?
> 
> Rude consultant was rude. Asked me why I let myself get "this way" and assumed I just ate McDonald's 24/7. Sigh. It annoyed me for a few moments then I just figured sod it. Dude knows nothing about me. Still rude though.

Hope it all went ok at the docs Seths.

I had a midwife like that CottlestonPie, I told her that I worked 12 hours shifts 4 days a week, have 2 children and a husband to look after as well as quite a few pets, so I don't have time to sit on my arse eating cake all day, you should of seen her face haha. Only way to shut people like that up.

Iv just painted the living room, im now paranoid about fumes :/ 
The paint is low voc, and I had the fan on.


----------



## kraftykoala

CottlestonPie said:


> How did the appointment go hun?
> 
> Rude consultant was rude. Asked me why I let myself get "this way" and assumed I just ate McDonald's 24/7. Sigh. It annoyed me for a few moments then I just figured sod it. Dude knows nothing about me. Still rude though.

He really asked that??? I'd complain! I think I've been very lucky, I've had no one scold me about my weight yet, one midwife measuring fundal height was so apologetic when she had to say that my tummy fat might be why I was measuring big lol. Plus a lot of the midwives are bigger than I am so they can hardly say anything ;)


----------



## USAF_WIFE

CottlestonPie said:


> How did the appointment go hun?
> 
> Rude consultant was rude. Asked me why I let myself get "this way" and assumed I just ate McDonald's 24/7. Sigh. It annoyed me for a few moments then I just figured sod it. Dude knows nothing about me. Still rude though.

WTF? I seriously can't stand people who judge without having any knowledge! I have not gained anything yet this pregnancy... I weight between 235 and 240 my weight always goes between that. I guess tech I have been gaining and losing those 5 pounds same as always in this pregnancy so anyways... I just hate that because we are not thin its constantly an issue if we do gain weight sometimes its unrealistic to not expect a mom to gain mass weight large or small :dohh:me personally ive always lost at least 25 pounds till this baby! Sorry for the rant off your ordeal just annoys me! :blush:


----------



## USAF_WIFE

kraftykoala said:


> CottlestonPie said:
> 
> 
> How did the appointment go hun?
> 
> Rude consultant was rude. Asked me why I let myself get "this way" and assumed I just ate McDonald's 24/7. Sigh. It annoyed me for a few moments then I just figured sod it. Dude knows nothing about me. Still rude though.
> 
> He really asked that??? I'd complain! I think I've been very lucky, I've had no one scold me about my weight yet, one midwife measuring fundal height was so apologetic when she had to say that my tummy fat might be why I was measuring big lol. Plus a lot of the midwives are bigger than I am so they can hardly say anything ;)Click to expand...

Yes, anytime ive seen a doctor normal or OB they apologize if they have to call me obese. :flower:


----------



## sethsmummy

Cottleston - must just be the day for docs to be ass holes! I cant believe they said that to you! 

I am sorry it took so long to get back to you all but i left the doctors in a patient ambulance. My bp was 170/98, ++protein. the GP spent around 20 minutes belittling me because i had no transport or way of getting to the hospital. She tried to make it out like i didnt care about my baby because i have no car and no1 who could take me to the hospital... "having no transport is not a good enough excuse". "what will you do if you go into labour.. theres not someone 24/7 who can come out just for you". She then got snotty with the midwife because "you need to find another room, I have a full clinic this morning your know". I was in hysterics by this point, crying my eyes out because of how she had been talking to me. Midwife took me into another room and sorted out a patient ambulance (usually kept for elderly or disabled). Got the the hospital and my bp was back down to ok, the trace was really good, Ethan had a dose of hiccups. They took some bloods and then said i could go home. Midwife is coming out wednesday morning to repeat the bloods and take my blood pressure. 

I swear if i hadn't been in such a state i would have been telling her exactly what i thought of her. And am thinking of putting in a complaint against her!

xx


----------



## USAF_WIFE

-_- what is wrong with your healthcare providers they are both assholes.... jesus! Glad everything is ok Seths!


----------



## Miwi

sethsmummy said:


> Cottleston - must just be the day for docs to be ass holes! I cant believe they said that to you!
> 
> I am sorry it took so long to get back to you all but i left the doctors in a patient ambulance. My bp was 170/98, ++protein. the GP spent around 20 minutes belittling me because i had no transport or way of getting to the hospital. She tried to make it out like i didnt care about my baby because i have no car and no1 who could take me to the hospital... "having no transport is not a good enough excuse". "what will you do if you go into labour.. theres not someone 24/7 who can come out just for you". She then got snotty with the midwife because "you need to find another room, I have a full clinic this morning your know". I was in hysterics by this point, crying my eyes out because of how she had been talking to me. Midwife took me into another room and sorted out a patient ambulance (usually kept for elderly or disabled). Got the the hospital and my bp was back down to ok, the trace was really good, Ethan had a dose of hiccups. They took some bloods and then said i could go home. Midwife is coming out wednesday morning to repeat the bloods and take my blood pressure.
> 
> I swear if i hadn't been in such a state i would have been telling her exactly what i thought of her. And am thinking of putting in a complaint against her!
> 
> xx

Omg seths I'm so sorry that you were treated like that! You absolutely should put in a complaint. I'm so angry just reading that!! It's very helpful to stress out a pregnant woman with high blood pressure isn't it :dohh:
I'm glad you're back home ok Hun, and that the midwife is coming to you to save you the trip out :hugs:


----------



## sethsmummy

Thanks USAF, Youd think they do their work for free the way they go on! 

Miwi - they wanted me to go into the hospital but i said i couldnt. Tv Liscence comes out this week so we'v nothing spare till Friday. Im still livid about the whole appointment. I need to go for a sleep too... im shattered. been up nearly 12 hours now after next to no sleep.. not good :dohh: xxx


----------



## jen1019

Cottlestone- I hate people who act like they are above you for whatever reason. Weight is not a reason to belittle someone :( Ugh, I think that I might have flipped out....

Seths- WTH! I swear, if I deal with a sonographer who is an ass today, there must be something going on. I'm glad that you were able to get to the hospital and that everything is okay, but not having a ride to the hospital makes you a bad mother? These people seriously have some sort of complex.

On a better note, I have an ultrasound at 4 pm today for an anatomy scan and hopefully to find out if we are having a little boy or a girl. So excited! :happydance:


----------



## CottlestonPie

:dohh: :dohh: :dohh:
What is WRONG with people? Seths I'm so sorry your doc was a moron. What kind of person (especially a medical professional) would stress out someone with an elevated bp?! Ugh. 

I ache sooo much. Dropped the car off for a service at midday and it's now 4:30 almost and they haven't even started it yet. I've spent 4+ hours walking around for nothing. Toby's tired, my hips are agony and I've started waddling. I didnt realise til I saw my reflection and was like OMG IM A PENGUIN :haha:


----------



## Cherrybump

Aw dear i hope everything went ok at your app Seths. 

My tummy was killing me when i left work couldnt walk normal either :( the guy i had told i was pregnant to had ask how i was and i told him how much pain i was in and he could see it to so ive to see him before heading down stairs for my shift tomorrow and he's going to go down with me and try and get me on table or something :). 

People are so rude. I was about to get on the bus and this woman shoved me so she could get on first. i gave her evil eyes all the way to her stop lol was going to sit next to her as she took the proity seats.( for eldery, broke leg or people with child) i was like grrr ill just squeeze my big bum in here then (into a small space)


----------



## Bitsysarah

Had a lovely surprise at my anethasist appointment...first thing she said to me was there is no way you weigh what your booking appointment weight is, she kept saying your not that heavy. She put me on the scales...I have lost 25lbs wow I can't beileve it. I felt I lost weight but not that much. I know I hadn't put on despite having a bump now, I can still fit into my work pants etc. Do you think they got my booking weight wrong?


Glucose test tomorrow .... No more eating till tomorrow lunch time....boo. I know I can drink water is it just sips or can I drink as normal? 

Hope everyone is well :)


----------



## Jenny_J

YAY finally work have paid me, and im in the clear with the bank again. Seeing that im not in the - has come as a great relief. 

Looking forward to my day at the hospital Thursday, well the scan part anyway. And being able to actually see a consultant, as im high risk and still havn't seen one. I have lots of questions I need answering and some reassuance too.

Hope everyone is ok this evening, and that we all get a decent nights sleep, actual sleep seems far and inbetween at the mo.


----------



## kraftykoala

Bitsysarah said:


> Had a lovely surprise at my anethasist appointment...first thing she said to me was there is no way you weigh what your booking appointment weight is, she kept saying your not that heavy. She put me on the scales...I have lost 25lbs wow I can't beileve it. I felt I lost weight but not that much. I know I hadn't put on despite having a bump now, I can still fit into my work pants etc. Do you think they got my booking weight wrong?
> 
> 
> Glucose test tomorrow .... No more eating till tomorrow lunch time....boo. I know I can drink water is it just sips or can I drink as normal?
> 
> Hope everyone is well :)

I've lost 28lbs, I don't feel much like it either, yay you, that's great! Hope the GTT goes well (although if it doesn't you'll probably end up losing more weight if you have to do the diet like I am ;) )


----------



## sethsmummy

jen - how did it go hun? I hope your scan went wel... Do we have news on whether its a :pink: or :blue: bump? xx

Cottleston - what time did you eventually get the car hun? At least i hope to god you got it by now. hehe you'v joined the penguin club :haha: iv been in there for a while. I hope your hips are not too sore :hugs:

Cherry - Woo for maybe getting a table job :D But not good that your tummy hurts so much you cant walk properly :hugs: 
That woman was so rude. id have had to say something :haha: Imagine ramming a pregnant lady out the way just so you can get on first. :dohh: Some people just need shot.. in fact today.. a lot of people need shot :haha:

Bitysarah - OMG GZ on loosing that much!! Can we swap?? They may have got your weight wrong if their scales were not set properly. BUT the 25lb you have lost will have balanced with what you may have put on just with baby.. hense why your pants still fit :) I am so jealous :thumbup: 
Good luck with your GTT :thumbup: I hope you get something real nice to eat afterwards. 

Jenny - WOO! So nice not to see - in the bank! Especially since they like to take half a tonne of money from you even if you go 1 pence overdrawn :dohh: Wow i am surprised you'v not seen a consultant yet if you are classed as high risk :shrug: I hope you get all of your questions answered.
I'm hoping i can sleep well..... i fell asleep at 5pm and woke at 8:30pm for a pee. Think I'll have something to eat and then try go back to sleep. 

Krafty - urgh again... so jelous :dohh: 

I feel a bit better after a sleep. Little man aparently fell asleep at 6pm too. When i got up it woke him up, he had some cough medicine and a bottle then went straight to bed and fell back asleep. Poor boy must have been shattered like mummy. I want something to eat now but im not sure what. xxx


----------



## Bitsysarah

Suddenly when I can't eat I have a huge appetite.... I want a huge glass of milk and a big mac with fries right now.....lol ummm food :)


----------



## kraftykoala

I can eat a big mac without busting my blood sugar, have to stay clear of the fries. And now I realllllyyyyy want one!


----------



## jen1019

Well ladies, I'm off to bed in about thirty seconds. But just wanted to drop in to let you know that we are team pink. Expecting a beautiful little girl! At 19w1d she is 11 ounces :) So in love!

https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag144/jenbrown1019/Baby%20Brown%202-4-13/BROWNJENNIFERL20130204160812036_zps8768c448.jpg

https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag144/jenbrown1019/Baby%20Brown%202-4-13/BROWNJENNIFERL20130204161737180_zps8bfbeceb.jpg

https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag144/jenbrown1019/Baby%20Brown%202-4-13/BROWNJENNIFERL20130204162656205_zpsb5bd9a49.jpg


----------



## realbeauty86

Awww Congrats on the baby girl!!!


----------



## Jenny_J

Im lucky as I have an arranged overdraft, but I dont like to go into it really, it stresses me out, but it is handy. 

I know iv had 2 pervious sections, high bmi and placenta pervia. He better see me this time round. 

Hope you managed to sleep ok, I was up 4 times, and awake countless times with hip cramps. Keep waking up on my back, as no craps there


----------



## sethsmummy

Jen - Congratulations on team :pink: hun :happydance: What gorgeous scan pics!! 

I really want that big mac and fries too! Damn there being no macdonalds here!! 

Jenny - with all that i really am surprised you have not seen a consultant yet! Thats really bad! Sorry you had a rubbish sleep. I actually had a really good sleep for once :thumbup: I went back to bed at 10, read a little of 50 shades of grey and then went back to sleep. Woke at 4am to seth coughing so made him some milk (fully expecting him to get up since hed been asleep since 6) he went back to sleep so.. so did i after looking out the window and getting in a bad mood because there is loads of snow! . Woke with the alarm at 7:30. 

Keeping Seth off nursery as I'd have to walk down on my own to get him and dont want to risk falling over or having a funny turn without DH. So we are all off into town today.. in the snow.. hoping to god we dont get stuck! The stagecoach lady said the buses are all still running, but they are running late. so have to set of earlier. Gonna have to seriously wrap seth up like an eskimo lol x


oh oh and EDIT: 1 MONTH TODAY AND I HAVE MY BABY!!!!


----------



## Jenny_J

Am glad you slept well :-D 

We have just a light frosting of snow here thank god. Thats bloody enough of the stuff for this year now! Lol


----------



## kraftykoala

Woken up by 9 yr old puking this morning, joy! Good job it wasn't antenatal today as hubby is in a meeting all day and I doubt a room full of pregnant ladies would have thanked me for pitching up with a vomiting child!


----------



## sethsmummy

oh no Krafty... is your little one ok?? Not nice when they are ill :hugs: 

Jenny - you are lucky.. it was pretty deep here. The rain has just cleared most of it away so we have loads of Slush :dohh: Almost fell on my ass 3 times :dohh:

xx


----------



## kraftykoala

He spent most of the morning being sick, has just tried some toast for lunch and has now discovered classic Doctor Who on Netflix so I doubt I'll get much out of him the rest of the day!

It's sleeting here, looks awful, glad I don't have to go out in it as a friend is dropping my 6 yr old home from school


----------



## realbeauty86

Congrats Seth's on 1 month to go :happydance: That's a huge milestone:thumbup: lol cuz im counting down haha... any last minute things you're going to do for this last month


----------



## Jenny_J

Eeeek be careful in the snow, no falling. Thats a big fear for me with the pp and being rh neg :-/ would be a hospital job for sure. 
Its just started snowing here, but its melting as soon as it hits the ground, thank god. Still bloody freezing, out have come the sheep skin gloves. Just when you think spring is here :-(


----------



## Noo

Had my first appt with midwife today. Some Early Bird thing - Full booking on 21st. Should be fun since it's half term! Apparently morning sickness is good for the ol' BMI. Now down to 34 so it's in the category that I'm not a consultant booking for that reason - Hurrah! However, I'll probably be a consultant booking due to previously having had a 10lb baby and a 4th degree tear. Boo! I actually feel pregnant now I know I have a named midwife!


----------



## Cherrybump

We had snow again last night to :( was bit slippy on the roads this morning.

I know i really wish i sat next to that lady and suck my belly out there :(. I was having a good day. Got to go on the folded table for an hour i was ment to go back for another hour but someone else was on the table :(. So i just stayed on tills lol but my tummy was as sore which was good i was soooo hungry though lol. Then i got a text i wish i never got :( fucking men(ex) long story i told his cousin and she should be currently on the phone to his mum about how much ive just complained about him lol so he will be in for a right telling off. i figure.

I was meant to meet up with someone tha ive known for 4 years but he was called into work :( gutted he's been right gem and been there for me when ryan was pissing me off. xx


----------



## Jellycat

Seth glad all is ok but you should definitely complain about the doctor.

Noo - yay to your booking in appointment

Cottleston - I'm not surprised you are running out of space having two babies !

Koala - hope your little man feels better soon

Jealous of all this weightloss whilst pregnant chat

Can't believe all these rude people at the moment!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Noo, congrats on your weight loss... Even if it was achieved with morning sickness. 
Seths, yay for 1 month! Careful in the snow hun
Koala, hope your LO is ok... Toby has bum sickness at the moment. Explosive nappies and a broken washing maching do not a happy mummy make. Urgh. 

I got the car back at 6pm after we were booked in for midday. Not impressed but DH complained and got a 30% discount so it's not all bad!
Saw the midwife today. She's SO much nicer than the consultant. She gave me one of these nhs overweight in pregnancy flyers because she had to but she tried to slip it into my folder with my notes and didn't mention it until I saw it. Said it was no big deal, my blood pressure seems fine and her biggest worry would be iron levels over weight but they're good too!
She measured me and I'm measuring 28 weeks just now. Eesh.


----------



## sethsmummy

realbeauty - thanks hun :D I cant believe how fast its gone! Nope no last minute things.. i have everything done apart from packing my bag (only need my clothes put in it) and buying more formula which i will get on the 14th. 

Jenny - oh no hun! I didn't know about rhneg needing immediate attention after a fall till that time i fell in the last snow and my midwife's face dropped till she checked and i was Pos. :hugs: please stay safe hun. Most of our snow has now melted away :happydance: I hope thats the last of it for the year!

Noo - Gz on the weight loss hun :D I'm glad you finally feel pregnant :happydance: 

Cherry - Urgh Ryan really does sound like an arse! I hope his family give him a right thorough lashing! Glad your tummy wasnt as sore today :hugs: Such a shame about your friend being called into work.. have you re-scheduled to meet up? 

Jelly - thanks hun, i deffo am going to write a letter of complaint. haha im with you on the jelousy front! 

Cottleston - WOOT for the 30% discount :thumbup: Not so good about Toby being ill though :( And with no wash machine!! that really is not good :dohh: Bless your midwife sounds lovely.. I'v not had one thing about my weight yet :shrug: maybe its just different up here. and your always going to measure big hun with Bert and Ernie in there :cloud9: Glad your BP and Iron levels are good too

Lots of love to all you ladies tonight. I am off to bed. Feel shattered.. wouldnt think i had all that sleep last night! Need to get up early tomorrow to get seth ready for nursery and tidy up before the midwife comes out. Fingers crossed my BP is good still and the bloods came back good from yesterday. Something else i forgot in my count down... only 9 days till my last scan :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: xxxxx


----------



## USAF_WIFE

4d Scan today at 7:30, two hours to go.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Good luck USAF! Loved my 4ds so much. 

It's the middle of the night and I only woke up to pee and take a gaviscon but while we're counting down to stuff... 11 days to V day! :happydance:


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Less happy with these then before this tech had less experience I will prob go back once shes chunky. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







BABY @ 22 WEEKS_5.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 4









BABY @ 22 WEEKS_2.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 4









BABY @ 22 WEEKS_7.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## sethsmummy

:cloud9: lovely pics USAF - although i can understand why your not so happy with them. Does it cost a lot where you get it done to get them re-done?

I'm with you cottleston. iv been up since 4am (what is it about damn 4am :haha:) Fell asleep at around 10. DH decided he would try his luck when he came to bed... so come 2am i was wide awake. Got back to sleep at 3ish then Seth started coughing at 3:45... dh got up to get him some medicine but it sounded like he was going to be sick so i just got up and got dressed. We're not sat watching music channel since theres nothing on the tv :dohh:


----------



## Jenny_J

Im still in bed, just about to get up, hoping its just rained so thrre will be no snow. I want spring and daffodils right now lol. 

Lovely 3d pics hun. Id love to go for a 3d scan, but the cheapest one is 80 quid :-/ which I can't really justify at the mo. Maybe il ask for one for my birthday :-D


----------



## Cherrybump

Wow i was up at 4am i layed there awake for good 5 mins before getting up and going for a pee, paracemol lol cause my bump was aching a little. Paige was a awake through the night :( think its coming her thing lol keep mummy awake lol. after i drank some water she was kicking lol xx

Thanks seths, he's a wee bugger. he must have been up around 3am and went back to sleep around 7am half horu later i got up. sure he's avoiding me. Since my sister forward my text to this lassie pretty sure she would have said something to ryan. Least i know his family is on my side. 

I think i stress bit to much as i had this all on my mind through the night and what to have Paige's last name to be. Its meant to be his but im having second thoughts so ive asked his cousin who's a single mum to see what she says. i dont mind her having his means he' have to pay maintance also and has bit more rights than if he wasn't on it. 

i dunno just bit confused and pissed out just now :( xxx.

All the snow al melted here pretty much gone when i got home lol x


----------



## sethsmummy

no snow here now Jenny - we have sunshine! I'm with you.. cant wait to see the daffy's! :D 

Cherry - Even if you don't give her his last name.. as long as he is named on the birth certificate he will have to pay maintenance. And also he will have the same rights regardless of her last name as long you name him as the father on the certificate. There are a lot of ladies now who choose to give their child their name for many reasons :hugs: Really its just your personal preference (the guy has no say in the name). It wouldnt surprise me if he is avoiding you if he has been an idiot hun :hugs: 
Oh dear haha Ethan does the same.. night time is play time :dohh: 

Im sat here waiting on the midwife.. no phonecalls or anything to say when she is coming. I hope she's not forgot :dohh: Just read through my notes from the other day and the main doc that came in and saw me wrote "palpation - difficult due to maternal size". I thought wtf.. funny shes the first midwife to ever have a "problem". To say my midwife never has a porblem. :shrug:


----------



## USAF_WIFE

80 the first scan 60 for the second.


----------



## sethsmummy

well it went good today. It was my usual midwife who came out *phew* She was not happy about the GP at all. She took some more bloods, tested my urine (showed nitrites so she has sent it off again so i was right about my infection not being gone!). Trace was fantastic.. she said its the best one she has seen in a long time. My Resting BP was 138/86 so a little high for the bottom number but certainly better than it was 
I see my consultant next week and also my last growth scan so should get a new plan of action. My midwife was very surprised that I'v not been put on medication. 
Oh and my midwife also confirmed that what my friend told me that i thought was going to stop me keeping my section a secret is totally untrue :D :happydance:

Thats not too bad a price USAF. Wish i had the spare money to get one. It would have been amazing. xxx


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Glad everything went ok today Seths! I am so super stressed at the moment car shopping... We have a 3 year old car and we are having to look at used at the moment because our current won't fit 3 its just sad to get something older then our current we bought it brand new off the lot! Either way dealing with dealers is doing my head in. Hoping to get a good deal from where we got our car from but who knows!


----------



## sethsmummy

oh no so sorry you are so stressed out hun :hugs: Are you trading it in against another car or just going to try sell it first? xx


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Trading it in *sigh*


----------



## CottlestonPie

Aw car stress is horrible. Hope you find a good car at a decent price soon. We had to swap cars too as our previous one couldn't fit the twins. We sold ours privately first so we knew how much we could spend on the next car. It was a stressful week but we got more money from a private sale than we would've if we had part exchanged it. 

Seths, sounds like a great appointment. Awesome news about keeping the date quiet! Cant believe it'll 
All soon be over for you... It'll come so fast too!


----------



## USAF_WIFE

We owe 7.5 thousand on it still and our first offer was giving us 7 thousand for it... I could get 9900 private sale. See what they are doing is offering us 9 with 2 down which really only makes our car worth 7... annoying but w.e. I hope we get a good deal through the nissan people but we shall see.


----------



## Cherrybump

sethsmummy said:


> no snow here now Jenny - we have sunshine! I'm with you.. cant wait to see the daffy's! :D
> 
> Cherry - Even if you don't give her his last name.. as long as he is named on the birth certificate he will have to pay maintenance. And also he will have the same rights regardless of her last name as long you name him as the father on the certificate. There are a lot of ladies now who choose to give their child their name for many reasons :hugs: Really its just your personal preference (the guy has no say in the name). It wouldnt surprise me if he is avoiding you if he has been an idiot hun :hugs:
> Oh dear haha Ethan does the same.. night time is play time :dohh:
> 
> Im sat here waiting on the midwife.. no phonecalls or anything to say when she is coming. I hope she's not forgot :dohh: Just read through my notes from the other day and the main doc that came in and saw me wrote "palpation - difficult due to maternal size". I thought wtf.. funny shes the first midwife to ever have a "problem". To say my midwife never has a porblem. :shrug:

Thanks hun. I had mention to few girls at work to and one was every much against people who dont give the kids the dads last name lol pretty muh gave me a lecture on it. 

He works like one day a week and if maybe one extra day he works in a night club. He says he is looking for another job but i think he's talking bull shit. He goes to sleep in the AM time and doesnt wake up until like 4pm or whatever. Its all back to front because of his job. but even still he could do the dishes or at least put his dishes in the sink instead of leaving them on the table in living room and his clothes on the floor. decided i aint picking them up no more so if they are dirty its his own fault. He's down at his mums the now as she is going to try talking to him. 

I got a text from him when i left work saying not to called him a lazy shit again to his back say it to his face. The fact in it self he heard me say it and i do say it to his face all the time and i call him other things to lol. 

xxx


----------



## Jellycat

Seth glad all was good with your midwife

Cottleston - how do the measure you if having twins? I'm assuming it's not 1cm for each week ?

Cherry tilt ally agree with Seth you just need to put dad in the certificate don't feel obliged to giving your child his last name.


----------



## CottlestonPie

There's no real way to measure with twins, which is one of the reasons for 4-weekly growth scans. General rule of thumb is that a twin pregnancy measures about 6 weeks ahead of a singleton but that isn't always the case. 

How's your swelling hun? My legs have got huge this week.


----------



## under25ttc

I'm so thankful to of found this thread. I am plus size. 24 with pcos and was ttc for 2 plus Years. We conceived our first on Christmas by using fertility medication. I'm due Sept 15. I know I'm really far behind u all but I'm so thankful to have found this thread.
Other then pcos I had no other health issues. Pcos helped me to gain alot of weight and once I started on fertility drugs those also played a factor. 
At 6 weeks they diagnosed me with gestation diabetes. I was shocked. I had no history of diabetes and the doc told me it wasnt all my fault. I currently don't have to take any medication for it, just watch my sugars. Which I'm thankful for. 
So that's My story In a nut shell.

I did have a question for u ladies... When did u start showing? With being plus size can others tell your actually pregnant? I'm just worried I'll look fat instead of pregnant.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Welcome and congrats on your bfp! :wave:
With my first pregnancy I think I started showing around 16 weeks but it wasn't obvious to strangers until about 20-22 weeks. I was worried about the same thing but I did happen and I loved it!


----------



## under25ttc

Thank you cottleston. That's super reassuring! I appreciate it :)


----------



## sethsmummy

under25ttc - :hi: hey hun :hi: Congratulations on your BFP :D I am glad you found us hun :hugs: 
I am so sorry you had a hard time conceiving your first but I am wishing you a very very healthy and happy 9 months :D 
With my first I started showing around 18 weeks. This time i started showing at around 14/15 weeks and now i am huge lol. (I was 18 stone 7 and a size 24uk when i got pregnant).
If you look back through the thread a little you will see some bump pics... but that could take a while :haha: we like to talk a lot :haha: You will DEFFO get a bump :) Whether its a B bump or a D bump it is beautifull either way :D

I shall reply properly soon ladies.. just need to get Seth sorted for nursery. See if i can walk down there without sending my BP sky high :haha: wish me luck. :haha: xxx


----------



## Jenny_J

under25ttc said:


> I'm so thankful to of found this thread. I am plus size. 24 with pcos and was ttc for 2 plus Years. We conceived our first on Christmas by using fertility medication. I'm due Sept 15. I know I'm really far behind u all but I'm so thankful to have found this thread.
> Other then pcos I had no other health issues. Pcos helped me to gain alot of weight and once I started on fertility drugs those also played a factor.
> At 6 weeks they diagnosed me with gestation diabetes. I was shocked. I had no history of diabetes and the doc told me it wasnt all my fault. I currently don't have to take any medication for it, just watch my sugars. Which I'm thankful for.
> So that's My story In a nut shell.
> 
> I did have a question for u ladies... When did u start showing? With being plus size can others tell your actually pregnant? I'm just worried I'll look fat instead of pregnant.


Welcome to the group and big congrats on your pregnancy. 
I started showing really early, but thats probably due to crap stomach muscles, and that this is my 3rd pregnancy.


----------



## Jenny_J

Forgot to say, yay for hospital day today :-D 

Hope your all well.


----------



## Cherrybump

under25ttc said:


> I'm so thankful to of found this thread. I am plus size. 24 with pcos and was ttc for 2 plus Years. We conceived our first on Christmas by using fertility medication. I'm due Sept 15. I know I'm really far behind u all but I'm so thankful to have found this thread.
> Other then pcos I had no other health issues. Pcos helped me to gain alot of weight and once I started on fertility drugs those also played a factor.
> At 6 weeks they diagnosed me with gestation diabetes. I was shocked. I had no history of diabetes and the doc told me it wasnt all my fault. I currently don't have to take any medication for it, just watch my sugars. Which I'm thankful for.
> So that's My story In a nut shell.
> 
> I did have a question for u ladies... When did u start showing? With being plus size can others tell your actually pregnant? I'm just worried I'll look fat instead of pregnant.



Hey hun, welcome to the group. This is my first also and i didnt start to show until about 18-20weeks. But no one else could really tell unless i lifted my top up lol. Mines is a weird shape has its hard on the top but wobbly on the buttom lol People can only just tell now since last week i think as i was off for a week before hand lol and when i tried to get my work blouse on it was super tight. i though i was wearing a 18 turns out its a 16 :|... I wouldnt worry to much about when you shall show though as you shall have a beautiful bumps like all of us. :) 

H+h 9 xxxx



Just wondering if any of you ladies know of any good pain relief for the bump and back. I had to go to bed last night with a hot watter bottle to ease some of the pain from the bump ( hips) lol i managed to get a really good sleep last night which im so happy about. might just have to keep using the bottle i did try paracetamol but it doesnt really help me much. I was going to go for a hot bath before bed to but i just had no engery to get up and make one lol xxxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Sadly I think paracetamol is the only thing we can take. I was given codeine after a car accident when I was preg with Toby but I know you can't take much of it in case baby becomes dependent or something? It scared me so I just put up with the pain for the most part. 
Can you use tens machines in pregnancy? I've never used one but it might help?

Urghhh I'm so tired! DH is poorly. He got in from work last night, plumbed in the washing machine and slumped on the sofa. I waited on him all night, sent him to bed during Toby's bath so I had a grumpy DS on my hands because bath time is usually daddy time, meaning he took over an hour to settle to sleep.... Then I went to bed and got NO sleep because DH is a man and doesn't suffer in silence. Puking next to my earholes, coming out with the occasional expletive just because he felt rough and stomping about like a herd of elephants... Not to mention waking me up for random chats about dreams of meccano. Could've punched him to be honest but he's ill so that would've been mean lol

But obviously this morning I've had to get up with Toby while DH sleeps (probably more quietly than last night because there's noone there to give him attention).... And if he's still sleeping by 11am then I don't get a nap today :(


----------



## CottlestonPie

Oops sorry for the long moan... I'm tired and grumpy :haha:


----------



## Cherrybump

Aww its ok. i get moany and grumpy to when ive not slept well and Ryan gets it all lol 

I cant wait until i finish up at work. So i can slomp on the sofa and not move lol i know thats not a good thing but this back ache is annoying lol ill just have to surfer it out and use this hot water bottle more often ... What about heat packs? i read on somesite you can use them for 15 to 20 mins lol might check them out for when im working. need one good back massage to :) maybe try that bath tonight lol 

i dont wanna go to work but i dont have much of a choice i need the cash and i dont wanna come back to early next year Just feel so heavy :(


----------



## sethsmummy

Jenny_J said:


> Forgot to say, yay for hospital day today :-D
> 
> Hope your all well.

Woo gz hun i hope you have a good appointment hun :thumbup:

Cottleston - i have no idea if the question was for me but my swelling is ok today. My hands are a little puffy and my wrists but nothing like it was the other day. 
So sorry you had a rubbish night hun :hugs: Men always moan more when they are ill. *touch wood* my dh hasnt had man flu yet. althoug now i have just jinxed myself :haha: I really hope that dh gets up so you can have a nap hun. 
You can use tens when you are pregnant :thumbup: Dont you worry about a long moan huni thats what we are here for :hugs: 

Cherry - Hot water bottle, heat packs, ice packs, a warm wheat bag, hot bath, hot shower, xxxx


----------



## Cherrybump

thanks seths. Just hate the pain lol now my boob is hurting lol everythin else is ok for now though. thats until i leave for work :(

I got 2 weeks left at work not iincluding today and tomorrow then i get to sit on here every day with you guys :)

Ive got jen on facebook but if you both wanna add me you can my add is [email protected] or search christine cowie lol just me and my 31 week bump pik up lol


----------



## CottlestonPie

Glad the swellings not as bad today hun. Mines so unpredictable- sometimes it's worse if I'm active but sometimes it's worse if I do nothing. Baffling. 
LOL hope you haven't jinxed yourself. Man flu is worse for women having to listen to it all :haha: He's still in bed. Can't see him getting up any time soon. Might put up the air mattress in Toby's room so I can snooze. 
I posted a bump pic in the plus size bump pics thread... Feeling quite bumpy this week!

Cherry.. Hope you get some relief today. Sucks that we can't take most pain killers. :hugs:
Jenny.. Good luck at the hospital!


----------



## sethsmummy

I'm with you hun! I am so fed up of the pain now.. i was in a horrible mood last night because im just so fed up with the pains. wooo only 2 weeks at work... i bet you cant wait! :happydance: 

I'v done a search for you but cant spot you :haha: there are loads of christine cowie's on facebook :haha: xx


----------



## sethsmummy

oh ill have to hunt out the plus size bump pics thread again so i can see :D Urgh swelling is such a pain in the ass. Air mattress sounds like a good idea hun then at least you can have a sleep hun :hugs:


----------



## CottlestonPie

I can't find you either hun! Mine is Katherine Baxter if you/anyone wants mine... Profile pic is me (red hair) with DS and niece sitting on my knee.


----------



## sethsmummy

Mine is Tara Louise Rooney-Bell profile pic is my 20 week scan pic xx


----------



## Cherrybump

oh weird haha 

try this : https://www.facebook.com/cheekypants23


hope that works lol


----------



## Cherrybump

just found a kathy with red hair lol hope i didnt add wrong one lol


----------



## Cherrybump

got you now seth :). 

My pain has gone for now i just hope it stays like that for a bit. I took some paracetamol to


----------



## sethsmummy

Cherrybump said:


> oh weird haha
> 
> try this : https://www.facebook.com/cheekypants23
> 
> 
> hope that works lol

woot that worked. Cottleston i cant find you either lol looked through lloads of Katherine Baxter's but none with your profile pic :dohh: 

oo i never even though of just putting the link haha https://www.facebook.com/tara.l.bell.7 :) There is mine :D


----------



## CottlestonPie

I can't post my link because I'm on my phone but I just added you both :thumbup:


----------



## sethsmummy

CottlestonPie said:


> I can't post my link because I'm on my phone but I just added you both :thumbup:

woot got you hun :D haha DH was lke Who's that?! haha

Please can i ask ladies no mention of sex, sections or names :thumbup: It is still a big secret to 99% of people on my facebook. :happydance:

26 days left to keep the secret :happydance: i think i can do it... maybe :haha:


----------



## Cherrybump

secret is save hun. I got few other girls from here on facebook to. 

I'm going to have to run now :( need to find something to munch before i leave in half hour lol catch you both later. xx


----------



## sethsmummy

I hope you have a good day hun! I best get my ass into gear too and go and get the little gremlin from nursery x


----------



## CottlestonPie

Secrets safe with us! Names are secret here too... Using Bert n Ernie though on FB - it seems to have stopped most people asking about names!

Have a good day ladies... I think it's almost nap time for Toby. I hope so anyway, I'm like a zombie this morning. Ttyl! Xx


----------



## Jenny_J

Just have to wait a million years to have my bloods done, then we can go home. 

Baby is breech, weighing 2lb 10oz, and placenta has moved more than 5cm away from my cervix :-D yay now I can have sex :-D


----------



## sethsmummy

Jenny_J said:


> Just have to wait a million years to have my bloods done, then we can go home.
> 
> Baby is breech, weighing 2lb 10oz, and placenta has moved more than 5cm away from my cervix :-D yay now I can have sex :-D

:haha: that actually made me laugh out loud :haha: 

I am glad your placenta has moved out the way though hun and still plenty of time for baby to move :) Have they booked you another scan to check position at a leter date? 2lb 10 is a good weight :thumbup: xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Woohoo for sex! Although I can't be bothered with that at the moment :haha:
Good news about the placenta though... Now you just gotta turn that bubba! She's got loads of time to shift around yet :thumbup:

It's 1pm almost. HE'S STILL IN BED. Urghhhh. At what point is it acceptable to kick a sick man out of bed? Lol


----------



## sethsmummy

hmm id say a few hours ago :haha: If john is ill i just leave him in his bed. More hassle than its worth dragging him out of it lol x


----------



## CottlestonPie

Yeah turns out he has been listening out for me to tell Toby we're going upstairs so that he can phone me with a list of requests... Drink, paracetamol, painkillers. And now he wants me to walk to the shop to buy the orange juice he refused to buy yesterday instead of having my sleep. Gah. I'm totally fine when kids are ill but he's got to man up :haha:


----------



## sethsmummy

oh my gosh you waaa.... 

I am sure he could drag his ass down the stairs to get his own drink and paracetamol! And I certainly wouldn't be going for that orange juice.. will teach him a lesson.. he should have got it yesterday :growlmad: 

If i were you i would just go for your nap! Your health is more important than his :dohh: xx


----------



## jen1019

Cottlestone- I think it's a man thing. Most cannot deal with being sick/ill at all! Mine usually lounges on the couch when he's sick, though... especially now that I am pg he wants to keep the germs away from me :haha:

Jenny- Glad to hear that your placenta has moved away from your cervix :) Now you just need the little one to flip around for you!

AFM- Meh. Not feeling it this week. Today has just been an emotional day for no reason at all. I feel exhausted. Trying to remind myself that it is Thursday and tomorrow is Friday so the work week is almost over. I just feel like I can never get anything accomplished. I feel like the other women at work are not pulling their weight, and when I am already feeling overwhelmed that is the last thing that I need. Sorry for the not so positive rant girls :shrug:


----------



## under25ttc

I would like to say a big thank you for all the wonderful ladies that responded to my question. I greatly appreciate that. You all have made me feel so welcome in this thread. Thank you for that!
I'm looking forward too what is coming for me and my bump :) as I continue to enjoy reading what you ladies discuss!


----------



## Jenny_J

Thanks ladies. 

I have another scan on 28th of Feb. 
It doesn't matter if she doesn't turn, as im having a elected section. 
Its been 4 weeks since iv had sex, which has been driving me insane lol.


----------



## sethsmummy

aww Jen :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I'm so sorry you are feeling overwhelmed hun :hugs: :hugs: Can you pull up the other people at work about not pulling her weight?? 

under25ttc - You very welcome hun. I am looking forward to you sharing your journey with us :flower: 

Jenny - woot for another scan :happydance: And its not even that far away. Have you got your section date booked yet hun? I dont think you have said a date yet. :dohh: 4 weeks with no sex would be bliss for me :haha: I cant get dh to leave me alone even though it causes loads of pain afterwards.


----------



## CottlestonPie

I think we're getting to that level of uncomfortable sex now so it won't be long til he can't be bothered either. Only problem is he'll pester for other things instead. Which right now is DEFINITELY not happening. 
He finally got out of bed at 4:30pm (he's been in the bath for the last half hr)... And the only thing he said to me is "want to wash the bedding?"
ERRRRRM. Would've done if you'd got your ass out of bed five hours ago dear! :dohh:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Oh pffffft now I'm getting a tight cramp on the lower right hand side of my bump where I'm jumping up to answer his calls down the stairs to me every few minutes. That's it, I'm going on strike. 

I'll stop moaning now. Just so frustrating!!


----------



## Jenny_J

I wont get a date till about 34 weeks along, which is crap really, as MIL lives in Ireland, so needs to book flight dates. 
I was told il have scans every 2 weeks till she is born, but they now say every 3, dunno if im meant to see my midwife inbetween these scans or not, noone tells me anything grrr. 

I have quite a high sex drive, and not being able to have sex has impacted on intimacy with hubby, I dont feel close to him any more, but now we can change that.

Not so much fun if its hurting you hun, tell him to naff off. 

Does your fella have man flu hun? All you need is a ball gag and some rope for a quiet night in front of the tv :-D lol


----------



## Cherrybump

Lol oh dear. I cant stand the thought of sex right now :(. 

Hate when men have there man flu. its just like our cold lol but we still deal with it and get on with the day.

Im finally home and nicked the couch as my bump is little sore on top again lol. but i wasnt as sore as the other days. Also im gettin alot of tighting on the top of my bump and im getting this grinding pain every so often. only when i walk. I got it today again and one of the girls i talk to said could be Bh lol i thought that to but i dont think the grinding think is right. So im going to mention it to the midwife on tuesday as its bugging me now. :( xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

I get the grinding too hun. Mine is spd related... Might be the same for you? Definitely worth mentioning it.


----------



## Cherrybump

oh man :(. Im going to have to write some notes down to remember to ask her lol other wise im going to forget lol


----------



## sethsmummy

Cottleston - oh really hahaha... i really think your dh needs to pull it together a little. Imagine asking you to wash the bedding at this time of the day :dohh: STRIKE STRIKE STRIKE STRIKE!! I get those horrid pains too hun.. means you need to relax for a little. Keep moaning if you need to hun!!

Jenny - ah thats about right. I got my date at my 32 week appointment, but i didn't see the consultant at 34 weeks. Hmm maybe book an appointment with the midwife anyway just to ask her about it? I have to have appointments every week and that was from 28 weeks. 
Aww bless you hun.. well at least you can get things back on track now and can get back to being more intimate :thumbup: Sex hurts me all the time.. i end up in pain for the following week :dohh: 
hahahaha if my dh saw a ball gag and some rope he'd be thinking he was getting lucky :haha: too much 50 shades. 

Cherry - sounds like bh hun. The grinding deff sounds like SPD though, mention it to the midwife and hopefully they will be able to do something to help :hugs: 

I'll be going to bed soon so night night ladies. Got myself into a can't be bothered with anything mood somehow. So bed time it is once Seth is into his. xxxxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Yeah i just looked it up on the NHS site it came up SPD :( boo. I only get it once every few days maybe weeks. Ive wrote them down so i dont forget to tell her. Im thinking the tighten is Bh to lol all will be comfirmed on tuesday hopefully.

Glad its Friday tomorrow as i just cant be bother no more this week. At least there is only 4 days next week im working lol


----------



## Bitsysarah

Hi guys :)

Found out I havd gd today :(. Well the doctors receptionist said the doctor has written results suggests gd refer to midwife do you think that means I defo have it? Been trying to get in touch with the midwife all day. I am panicking! I feel like I have got everything during this pregnancy ... Rehsus -, spd, high bp, gbs and now gd.... Is it because I am so overweight? Finding it hard to fit all the extra appointments with work...I don't get paid for appointments and work over an hour away so it takes a whole afternoon/ morning....sorry just venting!


----------



## Noo

Bitsysarah said:


> Hi guys :)
> 
> Found out I havd gd today :(. Well the doctors receptionist said the doctor has written results suggests gd refer to midwife do you think that means I defo have it? Been trying to get in touch with the midwife all day. I am panicking! I feel like I have got everything during this pregnancy ... Rehsus -, spd, high bp, gbs and now gd.... Is it because I am so overweight? Finding it hard to fit all the extra appointments with work...I don't get paid for appointments and work over an hour away so it takes a whole afternoon/ morning....sorry just venting!

I'm sorry you didn't get good news today :-( Yes it probably does mean you have GD. However I would hold fire getting too upset until you've spoken to your midwife and found out whether you'll be diet controlled, needing metformin or insulin. Chances are you'll start out diet controlled. As for the others - yes, I'm afraid being over weight does increase the likelihood of becoming GD, having raised BP and SPD :-( xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Sorry to hear about all your problems Sarah. At least if you know about then you can keep them under control a bit x

Toby's caught his daddys man flu. He must be really desperate to get out of his dentist appointment lol... We've been up since 5. He's got a fever, clammy hands, mumbling, Looks really spaced out bless him. 
I'm going to asda later to get myself some ice cream. If I'm catching this lurgy too I need to be prepared! :haha:


----------



## sethsmummy

aww Sarah im sorry your having such a troublesome pregnancy hun :hugs: Fingers crossed things will settle down hun and you will be diet controlled for the GD :hugs:

Cottleston - oh dear! have you had your flu jag? Bless poor Toby, sounds like he has it really bad. Deffo get the supplies in and be prepared!! I'v been quite lucky with not catching bugs whilst pregnant this time! 

AFM - We had :sex: last night. AND I actually enjoyed it :o :o :o :o I even managed to do the big O :haha: now though.... i am paying for it hehe sore pelvis.. tummy cramps and man do i feel sick. Little man has been rather quiet too... dont think he was too impressed with the seismic movements in there :haha: :haha: 

I hope everyone else is ok today :D I'm going to go get Gremlin ready for nursery and then i think we are going to go shopping while he is there so we have peace and quiet instead of him kicking off that he is bored lol. Or sneaking sweeties into the trolley. xxx


----------



## Jenny_J

Sarah, you should be getting paid for your pregnancy appointments from work by law. I suggest you read up on your rights, before they screw you over. 

I was meant to be going for my anti d jab today, I woke up feeling fine, now im dizzy, weak and having a bad stomach :(


----------



## Cherrybump

I was thinking that same thing. Im getting paid for all my apps told by midwife by law they have to give you those days of and paid. Think they are doing you out there hun. sorry to hear your getting everything to.

Im in love with my hot water bottle lol second best sleep of third tri :). Ive got something else that im certain about to but it's nothing much i think i dont wanna say because its tmi lol but ive been watching out all day yesterday for it and i think im going to ask my mum about it has it has bother me all day yesterday. 



currently: sitting on the armcouch with my water bottle behide my back lol aaaah xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

aww no Jenny :hugs: :hugs: I hope its not a really horrid bug you are coming down with. 

Cherry - nothing is ever TMI huni, if you like you could PM me? :cloud9: hot water bottles :cloud9: I think they are one of the best things ever invented. 

Oh yes and i agree Sarah.. you need to kick work up the ass.. you should be getting paid time off to attend those appointments xxxx


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Have not read up yet but wanted to let you guys know we got a brand new nissan quest got a rebate on the 2012 model since they are needing to move in the 2013 models but non the less still brand new and really nice. Could not afford to go with the higher up packages but hey we are slowly moving up! LOL!


----------



## PinkDuckeh

Hello ladies just wanted to stop in and say hello! I am plus sized and pregnant and have had so many worries! But I have seen women so much bigger than myself go through healthy and wonderful pregnancies so I have decided to take each day as its own and deal with things as they come along. I would have preferred to be closer to a healthier weight range before getting pregnant but things don't always work out the way we plan! I talked to my OB about my worries of being "fluffy" (I hate the word OBESE, it makes me sound like I am something disgusting and I'm really quite cute, I promise :thumbup:.) And all he said was that I did not need to worry and that as long as I ate the right foods, walked at least once a day and tried to maintain my weight throughout the pregnancy all should be fine. Of course there are added problems that could occur but during pregnancy, all I can say is, anything can happen to anyone. So I am going to do my best to do what my OB said and take care of my body the best way I can through this. :thumbup:


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Lol! Someone else who uses fluffy :) welcome!


----------



## sethsmummy

haha i say fluffy too!! So did the anesthetist i saw :haha:

:hi: Very big welcome to you PinkDuckeh :D Congratulations on your pregnancy hun! I am glad you seem to have one of the nice obs :D Always makes things so much nicer! How are you feeling so far.. i hope your not getting too many 1st tri symptoms :hugs: 

USAF - WOOT on the brand new car :happydance: I say any car is better than no car :haha: but only because i don't have a car :haha: 

how are we all this morning? I'm a little grumpy but had an ok sleep so can't complain too much. xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Glad yOu slept ok!
Welcome Pink, congrats on you'd bfp!

I'm in a mood lol
I'm still in bed. Exhaustion hit me last night. Realised I'd not slept more than 20 minutes at a time since Wednesday. Toby had a bad night again but his fever is finally coming down. I've been left with a sharp pain down the whole left side of bump. After spending days looking after the boys, I thought I'd earned some rest so I'm chilling in bed. DH said he'd watch Toby so I could get up. Erm. Nope. I'm staying here! At least until I've stretched out this bump pain and felt Ernie move. The pain is on his side so it'll stop me worrying if I feel him.


----------



## Jenny_J

Morning ladies. I feel fab today, id not slept well all week and the cracks had started to show, I get very depressed and anxious if I dont get sleep. Well I only woke up once in the night, and had no hip cramps, so I had about 9 hours sleep, it was very much needed. I do worry how il cope with sleeping/tiredness when baby is here, but hubby will be off for 3 weeks after baby, so thats a good head start. 

The kids just helped me feed some of the snakes :-D


----------



## CottlestonPie

Oh man I soooo want snakes again. And also 9hrs sleep!


----------



## Jenny_J

CottlestonPie said:


> Oh man I soooo want snakes again. And also 9hrs sleep!

Oohh what did you used to keep? You should get some :-D


----------



## CottlestonPie

Oh a few! Er. Plenty of corn and ratsnakes, 2 common boas, 2 coastal carpet pythons, 2 irian jaya carpet pythons, a rainbow boa (so preeetty!), 3 blue tongue skinks, 2 bearded dragons.... I'm probably forgetting a couple!

I want a carpet python again but they're a bit too temperamental to have around children. Think I'll wait til the twins are Toby's age then get a common boa or skink or some other kind of lizard that the kids can watch. Maybe geckos to start.
Although if Toby had his way already he'd be getting a spider. He's obsessed... So he's getting a bug catching kit and a fishing net for his birthday and I'll take him slow worm hunting and later in the year. :D


----------



## sethsmummy

glad you'v got your feet up cottleston. :thumbup: you deserve it hunny. I hope the pains just because you'v been doing too much and stretched a muscle. :hugs: Thank goodness Toby is starting to feel better hun. You should stay in bed for a minimum of another hour or so!! I'm sure dh can cope with Toby :) I hope you manage to get a good night sleep in soon hun :hugs:

Glad you had a good sleep Jenny. I think its a different kind of tiredness when you have a baby.. so hopefully you will be ok :D I'm dreading it also... but i think im more dreading the fact that i will have to preempt when baby is going to cry during the night so that he doesn't wake Seth up. otherwise i will have 2 children to deal with.. and seth gets very very upset at noises he is not sure of :dohh: 

you two are so brave having snakes. I couldnt do it.. not with Seth anyway xx


----------



## Jenny_J

CottlestonPie said:


> Oh a few! Er. Plenty of corn and ratsnakes, 2 common boas, 2 coastal carpet pythons, 2 irian jaya carpet pythons, a rainbow boa (so preeetty!), 3 blue tongue skinks, 2 bearded dragons.... I'm probably forgetting a couple!
> 
> I want a carpet python again but they're a bit too temperamental to have around children. Think I'll wait til the twins are Toby's age then get a common boa or skink or some other kind of lizard that the kids can watch. Maybe geckos to start.
> Although if Toby had his way already he'd be getting a spider. He's obsessed... So he's getting a bug catching kit and a fishing net for his birthday and I'll take him slow worm hunting and later in the year. :D


Awesome :-D im corn snake mad, iv got 11 corns, 3 house snakes, four line rat snake, royal pythin, mexican black king snake :-D 
I used to have 3 common boas, carpet python, bull snake, milk snakes.
I used to breed leopard geckos, chamelions and bearded dragons. 

My son hates the snakes, but my daughter loves them. I usually breed the higher end corns, but I cant this year, as I just wont have time to care for the hatchlings with a new baby around.



sethsmummy said:


> glad you'v got your feet up cottleston. :thumbup: you deserve it hunny. I hope the pains just because you'v been doing too much and stretched a muscle. :hugs: Thank goodness Toby is starting to feel better hun. You should stay in bed for a minimum of another hour or so!! I'm sure dh can cope with Toby :) I hope you manage to get a good night sleep in soon hun :hugs:
> 
> Glad you had a good sleep Jenny. I think its a different kind of tiredness when you have a baby.. so hopefully you will be ok :D I'm dreading it also... but i think im more dreading the fact that i will have to preempt when baby is going to cry during the night so that he doesn't wake Seth up. otherwise i will have 2 children to deal with.. and seth gets very very upset at noises he is not sure of :dohh:
> 
> you two are so brave having snakes. I couldnt do it.. not with Seth anyway xx

Tell me about it, if baby keeps my other two up it's going to effect their school work. Thats one plus of breastfeeding, shuts baba up pretty quickly hee hee. 

I adore my snakes, I cant imagine not having them in my life. It killed me when I had to downsize and sell so many. But need the room for baby.


----------



## sethsmummy

hehe that does seem a good positive for BF lol. Im going to try BFing but wont be doing it long term. Deff the first few days whilst its colostrum. But after that i think it will just be a see what i think. Im not comfy with doing it in front of other people or anything or if i was out and about (since i have to rely on buses) so i think id struggle a lot. Im all sorted for FF though. Got the milk yesterday so thats another thing ticked off my list :D

Well i suppose i should get some more housework done.. since its not going to do itself sob sob lol x


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Yes boobie = quiet happy baby and fast just a quick pop out... LMAO! I breastfed my son for 20 months till pregnancy caused aversion so I gently weaned. I got used to being around people and just used something to cover myself! Its a hard thing to do I give anyone props for trying or doing it even for a short time!


----------



## Jenny_J

Everyone is different, you gotta do whats best you you, baby and your circumstances. 
Im a bit of a battle axe lol. Il get my boobs out whenever, where ever, and if some people wana frown or stare il do it all the more and not cover up lol.

On another issue, my boobs hurt like hell again :-/ thought that time had passes, ouch :-(
And one has grown bigger than the other too, :|


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Jenny_J said:


> Everyone is different, you gotta do whats best you you, baby and your circumstances.
> Im a bit of a battle axe lol. Il get my boobs out whenever, where ever, and if some people wana frown or stare il do it all the more and not cover up lol.
> 
> On another issue, my boobs hurt like hell again :-/ thought that time had passes, ouch :-(
> And one has grown bigger than the other too, :|


LMAO! I still feel freaked out if I think some boobie is gonna get shown to people in public but id live if it happened. :winkwink:


----------



## sethsmummy

oo do you know i wish i could be like you girls. But im very paranoid where my boobs are concerned. Mine have never grown equally.. and where i know its normal for most women to have a little difference between there breasts.. one of mine is double + the size of the other. 

I would express into bottles but i couldnt afford to buy a pump :dohh: But then again if i see how it goes i might change my mind and then once he has arrived and his money has started up i could buy a pump then. No point forking out for one if i am not going to like BFing. Although i deffo want him to get those first few days.. I wanted to with seth too but just wasn't able.. and for that I blame the midwives.. they just didnt care and i suppose not seeing him for 12 hours didnt help things.. but even then the midwife didnt ask if i wanted to breast feed or if i wanted a little help :dohh: 

so sorry your boobs are sore Jenny :( Mine were tender at your stage but are ok now :D xxx


----------



## Nela

*Waves to everyone*

I'm sure I posted on this thread before but I simply cannot keep up. :haha: I just had my 12wk scan yesterday and my due date was advanced by a few days so now it would be Aug.19th.

So I was wondering... Does anyone perhaps know of a maternity clothing website that ships to most places in Europe? I need to buy pants and I am having the worst time finding plus-size maternity clothing here. :dohh:

Ahhhh the joys of being fluffy... :nope: 

:flower:


----------



## Cherrybump

Thanks Seths. I spoke to my mum about it, she told me not to worry lol I must have leak out or something during the night and woke up thursday with this brownish mark :s i have smelted it lol and it does smell like Urine Mum told me to mention it to the midwife when i see her on tuesday nothing else has happened since that morning. Sorry for the TMI was pretty freaked out and wore a liner the whole day :s 

Cant wait to see the midwife to ask her about all these little concerns i have lol


----------



## sethsmummy

ok first thing first... BUMPY

https://i45.tinypic.com/2nkuv4o.jpg 35 weeks and 3 days

it hardly looks like i have a bump :S lol but its huge


Hey Nela :hi: Gz on your 12 week scan hun :D and having those few days chopped of your due date :D thats always a bonus hehe. Hmmm I'm not sure about places that would ship all over apart from if you looked on Amazon or Ebay .

Your welcome Cherry. aaa i have had that a few times huni, mention it to the midwife.. it could be discharge huni.. maybe a small infection/thrush or something making it brown. Don't you worry about TMI hun.. to be honest i think its part of what we are all here for :hugs: Those questions you think you shouldnt or couldnt ask :hugs: 

xxxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Thanks hun i appericate it very much. think as a first time mum we have all these random worries lol. 

bumpo looks amazing xx


----------



## sethsmummy

doesnt matter how many times you are pregnant hun.. we all have these worries lol. ITs like its a whole new thing all over again even with this being my second. I'v had so many diff things from my first pregnancy. 

Thank you hun :D It really doesnt look much on that pic lol. will get another pic at some point in my vest which shows it properly.. my sister said i have "dropped and popped" lol she came for a random visit today. My nieces and nephew are obsessed asking when baby is coming. xxx


----------



## Noo

Well we ordered another car today eeek. Making such huge financial commitments really make me nervous! Especially since we actually owe more on the old one than the car is worth. Pfft! Tis cute though!


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Noo said:


> Well we ordered another car today eeek. Making such huge financial commitments really make me nervous! Especially since we actually owe more on the old one than the car is worth. Pfft! Tis cute though!

We just did this hun they really rip off people on trade ins here but eh we have a nice new shiny car for all the family to fit enjoy your car. :flower:


----------



## Noo

USAF_WIFE said:


> Noo said:
> 
> 
> Well we ordered another car today eeek. Making such huge financial commitments really make me nervous! Especially since we actually owe more on the old one than the car is worth. Pfft! Tis cute though!
> 
> We just did this hun they really rip off people on trade ins here but eh we have a nice new shiny car for all the family to fit enjoy your car. :flower:Click to expand...

We actually got quite a nice deal - £3k discount since I actually only bought a brand new car from them in November (we need 2 cars!) so it isn't too bad. We'll have 2 Minis now :) Though Rich's Mini is the estate version with the bigger boot and more leg room. Slightly more practical!


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Yeah we went to the same person but only one income so we traded in and got 8k for our trade which really means 2k towards our new one with 2k down from us. Much better interest and payments only a tad higher then before. This van is much more expensive though omgosh 27k. Will be paying it FOREVER! hah!


----------



## Cherrybump

Aww i think kids love the idea of a baby on the way lol.

I wish i could drive lol im planning on doing alot of walking once baby is here. as my sister hogs the car space when my parents go out lol but i dont mind lol means excerise and i love walking xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

woot for new car NOO... what did you get? 

ooo id love a car... but its foot power all the way for us lol xx


----------



## Noo

sethsmummy said:


> woot for new car NOO... what did you get?
> 
> ooo id love a car... but its foot power all the way for us lol xx

Red Mini Clubman xx


----------



## sethsmummy

oops haha i realised you already told us :dohh: damn my memory is bad.

how are you all today? xxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

I'm having one of those days where nothing fits at all. Maternity jeans are cutting in too low. Maternity trousers are cutting in at my belly button. New top got delivered- too small. All other maternity trousers- too big. Urghhh. 

Also just got my first kick in the bum from one of the twins. The other is now joining in and kicking my lady bits. 23 weeks and they're already ganging up on me :haha:

How are you today hun?


----------



## Jenny_J

woot for new car, we had to get a new car too, as will need three seat belts in the back, we got a picasso, hubby hates it lol. 

All I wear are huge leggins and long tops or dresses lol. I have a pair of maternity joggers, but they wont last for long now.

LOL cottlestonPie, what positions are they in? My little one is breech, and always kicking me in the flute lol.

I had a crap nights sleep, bloody hip cramps again :( but im going to have a nap later on in the day.

Hubby and the kids have gone to grading at mixed martial arts today, the kids have their belts, and now its hubbys turn lol. 
I wanted to go, but sat in a wooden chair for 3 hours, and going up and down 4 flights of stairs for a wee is just not happening at this point lol.


----------



## Noo

I'm starting to REALLY get sick of this insomnia now :( Since 7dpo I've not been able to sleep for more than 3 or 4 hours at a time without then waking up for 3 hours and then wanting to go back to sleep again. So at the minute I appear to be sleeping midnight-4am then 8/9am - 1/2pm. Every single day. If I don't go back to bed I'm shattered and my MS is worse all day. Like proper throwing up, shivering and gipping every time I eat or drink anything, I have a headache ALL the time as I'm so dehydrated... and my next 3 weeks worth of shifts are nights which doesn't help my "normal" sleep pattern but after a night shift I do actually sleep a solid 7 or 8 hours! Blah! I remember turning completely nocturnal when I was pregnant with DS.... I ended up being signed off with pregnancy induced insomnia so I wasn't working so it didn't matter I was up all night and asleep on and off all day... Hmm...


----------



## Cherrybump

Wow i feel bad for you and your sleep pattern hun. Ive been getting period like pains and i forgot to take a hot water bottle with me to bed so i was up at 2.30am for the loo and the bottle lol which helped me go back to sleep and i didnt wanna get up either.

Im ok today and happy to yelled im 32 weeks lol but i dont think my bump is going any where lol ive got my bump pik ill post up some days i feel huge other days i feel ok or smaller :s cant wait to drop lol

My other friend has just gave birth yesterday so thats been 2 in the space of a week they both have had girls also lol 


First pik is 27 weeks and the last two are today at 32 weeks
 



Attached Files:







27 weeks.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 1









32 weeks.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 2









32 weeks (2).jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## sethsmummy

Cherry - your 32 week bump is deffo bigger hun :D And GZ on 32 weeks :happydance: Your more rounded at the top of your bump so wonder if baby is sticking its bum out :haha: 
Gz to your friends hun! I cant wait to do my birth announcement! So sorry you were up at silly oclock though :hugs:

Noo - oh no huni insomnia does not sound good! I had it at one point but i dont think it was anywhere near as bad as yours :hugs: :hugs: Do you think you may end up signed off again this time round? I do hope it stops soon hun :hugs: :hugs:

Jenny - sorry you had a rubbish night sleep too hun :hugs: Did you get your nap? ooo GL to hubby :D must be nice to have a few hours peace and quiet :thumbup: I agree wooden chairs and lots of stairs are a no go :dohh:

Cottleston -0 oh dear, i hated those days when thing stopped fitting! Sucks that your new top doesnt fit.. are you able to send it back and exchange for a bigger size hun?
oh no for the foof kicks! I am so damn greateful Ethan cant do that anymore! I cant imagine what it feels like to have 2 of them doing it!! OUCH. 

AFM - Im having one of those days where i keep going to cry over everything. I have no patience for Seth which is making me feel like a rubbish mum. Trying to get the washing sorted out and dried and hes wanting my attention all the time.. i couldnt even sit down for a cup of hot chocolate without having to put it down as he wanted on the xbox. I wish it was bed time already! I want the next 3 weeks to fly by.. I'v finally hit the point of being so fed up of all the pain i just want him here! :cry:


----------



## Cherrybump

Im like that with washing. I do it once a week just now since it just my work stuff and things i wear at the weekend. But im such a lazy booger lol i bring the dry stuff in and leave it in the basket to be folding but forget to fold it lol 

And thank you to lol xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Aw seths :hugs: Can you maybe get Seth to help you with the washing? If Tobys having a clingy attention day, I let him help with everything. It takes twice as long but if he gets to put a few socks in the washing machine or dryer and push the Start button, it keeps him sweet.

Jenny - They're both breech at the moment. One seems to be facing inwards with feet down so I don't feel many punches but lots of foof kicks from him. The other keeps shifting from facing my back to facing my side so I either get back/bum kicks which I only feel low down, or I get punches just under my ribs. It's weird feeling movements in so many different places! 

Ernie (at the top) rolls over so often though, he worries me more. His movements are less consistent and because I've got two placentas cushioning some of the movement, I only really feel him if hes facing outwards and i'm lying down. 

Hmmm. DH is putting Toby to bed at the mo and Toby's being a right little terror. MIght have to take over as DH is still being a grumpy git from his man flu. Have a good (and sleep filled) night ladies xx


----------



## Noo

Seths - I can't be signed off sick. I work on "bank" so like a supply teacher I only get paid for what I work. I wouldn't have an income if I didn't work :(


----------



## Jenny_J

CottlestonPie - you have a right little party going on in there then ay? Awwww so cute, I imagine them hugging in there :)

Hubby and I celebrating Valentines day today, as he will be working nights next week. fingers crossed for a good nights sleep.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Dunno about hugging but they try to punch each other lol

Aw did you do anything nice to celebrate valentines day? DH and I are Toby free. We were meant to see Die hard 5 but it doesn't look like we will now so we might just go for a bite to eat and chill out with a movie on lovefilm.


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Went out tonight to stores and to eat and put on this top.. jesus to think this was so loose on me a few months ago.. :blush:
 



Attached Files:







183908_10200744981406047_414353427_n.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Jenny_J

CottlestonPie said:


> Dunno about hugging but they try to punch each other lol
> 
> Aw did you do anything nice to celebrate valentines day? DH and I are Toby free. We were meant to see Die hard 5 but it doesn't look like we will now so we might just go for a bite to eat and chill out with a movie on lovefilm.


Lol I guess that behaviour may continue for a few years to come. 

We just exchanged gifts and ordered take out, was nkce though :-D
How come you didn't go cinema?


----------



## sethsmummy

Cottleston - Seth does help hun. he pulls stuff out the wash machine and then puts the new load in. Then he helps squeze the liquid into the lid and put it in the drum. Then he helps pour the conditioner into the cap and then into the draw turns it on then presses start. It was more a pain when i was trying to hang the washing on the radiators and he was getting under me feet or pulling it back off again :dohh: 
did you have to help DH put Toby to bed hun? :( Shame you cant feel so much of their movements hun, hopefully as they get bigger you will be able to feel it a lot more :hugs:

Noo - oh no that really sucks! I feel so bad for you! I would hate to think if you really were not well you couldnt take time off :hugs: :hugs: 

Jenny - sounds lovely what you and dh did :) 

USAF - LOVE LOVE LOVE your bump <3 And i love your top too! Its mad when you put tops on that were big a while back but now fit. lol thats like my pants.. they used to fall down all the time.. and now.. they are snug as a bug :haha: 

Did you all get a nice sleep?? I had a real bad pain in the bottom left of my tummy so took my hot water bottle to bed. I was flat out by 9ish cuddled up with seth in my bed. Think dh put him in his own bed before he fell asleep though. I am hoping for a much better day today!! xxxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Aww sound like you had a good night jen and to you to cottlestonpie.

I cant wait for tomorrow. well i want the morning part over lol Stupid council like to give me a round around so i hope they bloody sort out my benfit soon or im off to citzen advice as im sick to death of being stressed out. They have make me about enough through my pregnancy i broke down last week due to it to. 

Anyways midwife tomorrow after that guy has gone just hope little paige is still ok in there. think ive said it enough times now that im a worry wart lol i prefer to feel her moving around alot more that i do. Every now and then i get this fish like feeling and then alot of hiccups .Once im in work for an hour or 2 she stretches out and my bump goes all hard on top.
when im in bed at night somethings i can feel her head you know like the midwife does but i dont push that hard just lighly push lol sometimes is there but sometimes i think she moves it back and hides lol 

Just glad to be this far along now and i cant stop worrying as much once she is here but i dont think i will lol good things i have family support eh i can bug them with questions xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

Cherry - wow have they still not got things sorted for you! I hope to goodness that they get it sorted tomorrow! Thats rediculous!! 

woot for midwife visit. how often do you feel her moving around? as long as your getting 10 then you should be all good :D My midwife always asks now "are you getting your 10 movements" I'v never tried to feel Ethans head.. hehe id be too scared of poking an eye out or something :haha: 
Not long now huni then you wont have to worry as you will have her in your arms :) xxxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Ive read that if the make 10 movements in a hour thats ok. but some people have said 10 movements through out the day so im puzzled lol 

I feel her enough to know she is ok i think lol my brain doesnt seem to store must these days. Thing ill try and count them through out the day. 

In the past few minutes ive felt her 4 times moving (fish like movements) lol i dont get much kicking/ punches. Its like she's just moving her hand or foot. and when im lying down on my back if i place my hand where she is stretching out it either gets tighter or she goes into my back and hides :(. 

Yeah their still messing me around hun. I had my mum on the phone to them last week and she gave them what for. lol xxx


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Thanks Seths! It is freaking insane how much we grow :D


----------



## sethsmummy

As far as i know hun its 10 in a day. haha i love how you say fish like movements.. i think i know what you mean too...its like they are just swishing about instead of moving properly. 

Jeez hun i hope they get it sorted out soon. how damn hard is it for them to sort out.. you'd think its rocket science! xx


----------



## Jenny_J

Yeah it was a good night. Didn't get to sleep till gone 12 am though lol ;-)

How is everyone today? 
I dont feel like my bump has grown for ages. Having this belly feels normal now. 

Just got home, we had to take the children for blood tests at the hospital this morning, then went for lunch. I think its nap time now.


----------



## sethsmummy

I hope they are ok Jenny :hugs: Glad you had a good night last night though :D 
Hehe i didn't feel like my bump grew much throughout but looking back it really has. Nap time sounds so darn good.. i could do with one of those xx


----------



## KrisCodd

Hi everyone another big girl here :) I'm 26 5'6" and 262 lbs. This is my second pregnancy but the first one diddnt last very long. I went to hospital last week and found out i have an sch which is a hemmerage outside of the placenta. Still not 100% how far along i am because after the u/s they said 7 wks give or take a week lol. Glad tofind agroup of plus size beauties!! Will be nice to have some people totalk to that may be going through the same stuff.

Health and Happy wishe!!!!


----------



## sethsmummy

:hi: KrissCodd :hi: Congratulations on your pregnancy hun! 
I'm so sorry that your previous pregnancy did not last long :hugs: :hugs: Will the hemmerage have an effect on your pregnancy hun? I hope they keep a close eye on you. :dohh: for no deff date! do you know when you get another scan. 

Looking forward to sharing journeys with you hun :hugs: xx


----------



## KrisCodd

:friends::friends:


sethsmummy said:


> :hi: KrissCodd :hi: Congratulations on your pregnancy hun!
> I'm so sorry that your previous pregnancy did not last long :hugs: :hugs: Will the hemmerage have an effect on your pregnancy hun? I hope they keep a close eye on you. :dohh: for no deff date! do you know when you get another scan.
> 
> Looking forward to sharing journeys with you hun :hugs: xx



Thank you soo much! My DH and I have been trying for 4 years and we literally just gave up and started planning a trip to mexico hahahaha guess the trip is off :)
So far they said there is no way to tell if it will effect the baby. Had a u/s at the hospital and got to see the baby's heartbeat!! So far so good just have to take it easy and no mommy daddy time ;) lol 
Next scan is on March 12th for the "approximate" 12 week scan :) but because of the hemmerage I am just on edge all the time. Thankfully have not had a bleed in a week! big success so far :) :)

For sure looking forward to sharing journeys :hugs: :friends:


----------



## Cherrybump

sethsmummy said:


> As far as i know hun its 10 in a day. haha i love how you say fish like movements.. i think i know what you mean too...its like they are just swishing about instead of moving properly.
> 
> Jeez hun i hope they get it sorted out soon. how damn hard is it for them to sort out.. you'd think its rocket science! xx

Oh thats ok then i feel more than ten a day lol. Yeh the swishing lol that what i feel lol or her stretching out lol my belly goes sore when she does that. 

At work i think i went to the loo so much lol i normal go once but today it was more she's defo on the bladder today xxx


----------



## PinkDuckeh

sethsmummy said:


> haha i say fluffy too!! So did the anesthetist i saw :haha:
> 
> :hi: Very big welcome to you PinkDuckeh :D Congratulations on your pregnancy hun! I am glad you seem to have one of the nice obs :D Always makes things so much nicer! How are you feeling so far.. i hope your not getting too many 1st tri symptoms :hugs:
> 
> USAF - WOOT on the brand new car :happydance: I say any car is better than no car :haha: but only because i don't have a car :haha:
> 
> how are we all this morning? I'm a little grumpy but had an ok sleep so can't complain too much. xx



Good Lord I've missed a lot of messages! LOL Remind me to bookmark this thread! anyways! I am feeling some major MS. I have literally gotten sick every day at least 2 times for the past 3 weeks. I love water but it is making me gag! Which makes me so sad because I love water so much! But yea as far as the 1st tri symptoms go, I sure am feeling them. Except I am excited to say I have maintained my beginning weight and havn't put any weight on. Which I am quite proud of, as much as I have been wanting to shove my face lol And yes, I really like my OB, he has the best bedside manner. I am glad that I went with him. Needless to say it was kind of awkward introducing myself to him during a papsmere but what can I say..:dohh:

I am glad to be a part of this group of wonderful ladies and I look forward to sharing our pregnancies! At this moment, I am on the hunt for cute plus size maternity clothes. If there is such a thing. :happydance:


----------



## sethsmummy

KrisCodd - your very welcome hun. I am so sorry you had such a hard time conceiving. It seems to be sods law that when you stop trying thats when it happens! lol thats what happened with me too :haha: 
I will keep everything crossed for you that it doesnt effect the baby. Woot, not long till the next scan then hun :D I love scans :happydance:

cherry - urgh its so annoying when they lie on your bladder! I hate it lol

PinkDuckeh - hehe im glad i log in regularly :D oh no for the MS :dohh: I hate being sick with a vengeance.. nothing worse. Congrats on maintaining your starting weight hun :D Thats really good :thumbup: 
haha no time like the present for introductions :haha: I cant honestly say i have seen any cute plus size maternity clothes.. they all seem to stop at a uk 20/22 :growlmad:


AFM - yet again im up in the middle of the night. Was woken at 2am by some serious stomach pains (couldnt say where exactly as it felt like my whole stomach). I dont know if its just cramps or contractions but they were lasting 30 seconds and were every 5-6 minutes. Cracking headache on the right hand side and lower back pain. So far since waking iv also had 2 episodes of vomiting and 3 of the other way (sorry tmi). Also getting some super duper pressure in my foof (along with the pains radiating down there every time i have a stomach cramp) Its not almost 4am, the stomach pains are less intense.. now just a constant dull pain, and my throat is burning like hell. headache is still there though and my arms feel like lead :( 
I really want to try go back to sleep.. but i know fine well as soon as i lie down its all going to kick off again. 
:cry: :cry: :coffee: :coffee: :cry: :cry:


----------



## realbeauty86

Is it just me or did getting a TB shot suck? I got it last week and my shoulder is still soar Smh. Same thing happened with the flu shot but this is worst


----------



## Jenny_J

Morning ladies. How are you all today? 

TMI - I have an upset stomach, again :-( couldn't even drop the kids to school this morning, I had to ask my dad to drop them in :-/ seems I switch every other day between consitpation and the other end of the scale. 

I panicked myself this morning, I couldn't get baby to respond in the usual ways. Wasn't untill I got the Doppler out that she decided to wiggle. Little minx.


----------



## Cherrybump

I so want a doppler lol bit late in pregnany no to get one lol. but i think its reassuring lol. not to long til that council guy is here and then midwife whooo xxx.

seths i hope you manage to get a nap or something :(. Keep us posted on those pains. xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Seths, hope you got bak to sleep. How you feeling Hun? 
Hope everyone who is poorly feels better soon. 

Afm I had the worst night with toby. Started putting him to bed at 9:30 (after DH started at 9 and I took over) and he didn't fall asleep til 11pm. Took me til about midnight to finally calm down and fall asleep, I was soooo frustrated. Then he woke up at 1:18am and didn't go back to sleep til around 5am. He was screaming arching his back, wanted cuddles but didn't want to be touched. He didn't want me. When I told him daddy was asleep he called for the dog over me :dohh: gave him some calpol and took him into our bed where he instantly woke up and started refusing to sleep, getting out of bed and just standing there, asking for juice he then didn't drink... Anything to stay awake. I got so annoyed that in the end I shut him in his room alone and cried. DH took over at about 4am because I was so stressed out and exhausted that I was getting really strong frequent braxton hicks with back pains. They caused babies to move and sit on a nerve too so I got shooting pains from my lower back down my bum hip and thigh. 
I just feel like at the moment I will never sleep again. People are ginna be ill or stubborn or tobys going to play up for the next 15 weeks then the babies will be here and I'll be up all night all over again. 
It's 10am now and I can't get up. I just can't.


----------



## Cherrybump

Awww i feel bad for you mums that have a little on already. I hope you both manage to get some sleep through out the day.

Im dreading this council guy coming he'll be here any minute now but i just cant be fooked with him. Anyways, im being nose out the window as those people who guts houses out that no one lives in lol im watching them from my window. such a sado.

I've already drank like 2 small cups of water and i think i have bit of umm... Diarrhea been getting it on off this week :(. but i always get it when i have coffee and drink it to fast :S lol xxSorry for the info


----------



## Cherrybump

Well the uy has came and gone. Turns out there as been alot of complaints about the council over the road from me. Not suprised one bit. Also justhad to go racking for my p60 for this guy who has already left but left me his mobile number if i found it lol well hoorah i found it just took me a while. he better reply and come back for this form soon cause i need to shower and get looking good. 

He told me this should be sorted in within the week and to give him an email next week so lets hope this is the start of it being fixed..

Paige also decided she give me little stretch out while i was hunting for this form lol crushing my lungs in progress now to sit and relax (or do i go for this shower) ummm i dont wanna go for it incase he comes back to the door lol


----------



## sethsmummy

realbeauty - wow you are only just getting your TB jag (tuberculosis?) I got that when i was around 15. I do remember my arm killing afterwards though! 

Jenny - I'm glad little lady started moving once you got the doppler out, nothing worse than when they wont move! Sorry to hear you'v an upset stomach hun :hugs:

Cherry - I'm glad the guy came out and it sounds like things are finally going to be sorted for you :thumbup: It's about time :thumbup: I would go for the shower.. but then that depends how long it takes you to shower lol.. i can be in and out in 5 minutes lol 

Cottleston - :hugs::hugs: So sorry Toby gave you a rough night hun! Sounds like what seth used to do with us at one point. I put a baby gate on his door and left him to it when he kicked off (got him into bed, bottle, and story, kiss, love you, walk out).. it took around 2 weeks but he soon got the message. Bed time is now no problem and if he gets up through the night he doesnt get out his bed, just has a little moan. one of us takes him some milk then he's straight back to sleep :thumbup: Sounds horrible but maybe worth a try? Its a week or so of seriously rough nights.. but it works in the end, then at least you get a few weeks of restful nights before the twins arrive :thumbup: 
You deff don't need to stress so im glad DH actually helped you especially if its giving you BH and causing babies to hit nerves :hugs::hugs: 

AFM - The pains tailed off this morning allowing me to drop off on the sofa at around 6am. John woke me up at 7 when he got up as he couldnt see me breathing so the poor man thought something had happened. Went back to bed and got up at 11. Called maternity assessment at half past as when i wiped after peeing there was blood. They weren't interested :dohh: She says its probably due to the diarrhea. If i get any more contractions (without the diarrhea), ethan stops moving or the bleeding gets heavier then i have to call back. xx

oh and 3 WEEKS TODAY!


----------



## Cherrybump

i ended up just going for the shower the guy never came back ive to let him know wen Ryan has his bank statement.


Midwife went well even thought Ryan wouldnt shift his bum and come. Paige is fine my worry is over lol. Head is still down and her back is on my right side i think she was mumbling to me lol. That other thing i mentioned to her to she said it was ok and if it happens again ive to let her know. Also if i need psyho for my grinding pain think to let her know but as i only get it once in a blue moon didnt see the point lol. Any every other pain she said it normal for how many weeks i am lol

When i came out my friends sister was sitting there lol she's due in may i think the 26th. 

And my friend as bumped me also so looks like its a day in the house for me after getting my dam hopes up grrr. men are usless and let down. xxx

Ps ryan is going to wake up an wonder why im still here :| oh wells


----------



## Noo

Eurgh! Slept 2am-4am last night. Then 10am-12pm today. On night shift tonight and can barely move without throwing up. Not great. Off to tackle the school run with my sick bowl on the passenger seat :( Think I may be getting HG again; my urine currently has +++ketones :(


----------



## sethsmummy

Noo I hope its not HG huni. Sorry your feeling so awful :hugs: :hugs: 

Cherry - glad the midwife went well hun! Sucks that your friend bummed you out :dohh: would have been nice for you to get out the house. Ryan sure is in for a shock lol xxx


----------



## Jenny_J

Seths - OMG I can't believe they don't want you in to check you over. Hopefully it's nothing to worry about. If you want to go in though, just go, don't ask them......stupid bloody idiots, grrrrrrrrrrrr. 

One of my work friends had her 2nd little girl last night, so cute. Named her Annabelle Rose. 

10 weeks to go for me today. 

Cherry - yeah the doppler was used most days in the beginning, it was very reassuring, as im a right worrier. I don't use it much now, unless it's a last attempt to get missy to wiggle her bum. They are great little devices.


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Had to have an x-ray today because im having chest pains, tightness, and feeling like a weird thump/roll/beat. I cried because I really did not want to possibly hurt my baby and I refused a ct all to hear nothing is wrong and I need to exercise.. when I told the doctor I was short of breathe and my chest hurt just walking like a foot from my desk to my stairs he asked me if that was not normal for me? ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME? I am fat but ffs give me some credit... I still feel scared as its still going on but everything was cleared there at the ER wtf :(


----------



## PinkDuckeh

Today has been CRAZY for the MS! I have seriously been battleing it all day! The doctor gave me some medicine for Nausea but I was told not to take it and drive and it would make me very sleepy..I'm sorry, I WORK? I am at a desk all day long, that is all I need ; To take a pill for nausea then fall asleep at work. :thumbup: Makes me just want to turn in my 2 weeks. I am so miserable..Not to mention the office is small and they can hear me in the bathroom puking up a lung every time. SO. EMBARRASSING. UGGGGGHHHH ANYWAYS! 

In other news, my next US scan is March 11th. I am like...SO FREAKING OUT. I am kind of kicking myself in the butt for telling everyone I was pregnant so soon because I don't want to jinx myself and end up having to tell everyone "nevermind". I wonder if I should have waited until my 12th week but I have been TTC for 6 years...6 YEARS and I seriously convinced myself that I was not ever going to have a baby. Well I mean honestly, we all thought I was further along than I was....so I am not going to blame myself for letting the news out. :dohh:

My pregnancy has got my mom all stirred up and she keeps bringing up her ectopic pregnancy. It literally burst and disintegrated her tube. She has been living all these years believing it was something she could have saved. Some idiot nurse told her that they could have moved it to the right place and she has believed that from that day forward that she chose to kill her baby instead of save it. So of course me being emotional and having to hear the story over and over again no matter how many times I tell her that the nurse was wrong and she did the only thing that could be done in that sense, is making me majorly depressed (and scared that something is going to happen to my baby)


----------



## Jenny_J

PinkDuckeh said:


> Today has been CRAZY for the MS! I have seriously been battleing it all day! The doctor gave me some medicine for Nausea but I was told not to take it and drive and it would make me very sleepy..I'm sorry, I WORK? I am at a desk all day long, that is all I need ; To take a pill for nausea then fall asleep at work. :thumbup: Makes me just want to turn in my 2 weeks. I am so miserable..Not to mention the office is small and they can hear me in the bathroom puking up a lung every time. SO. EMBARRASSING. UGGGGGHHHH ANYWAYS!
> 
> In other news, my next US scan is March 11th. I am like...SO FREAKING OUT. I am kind of kicking myself in the butt for telling everyone I was pregnant so soon because I don't want to jinx myself and end up having to tell everyone "nevermind". I wonder if I should have waited until my 12th week but I have been TTC for 6 years...6 YEARS and I seriously convinced myself that I was not ever going to have a baby. Well I mean honestly, we all thought I was further along than I was....so I am not going to blame myself for letting the news out. :dohh:
> 
> My pregnancy has got my mom all stirred up and she keeps bringing up her ectopic pregnancy. It literally burst and disintegrated her tube. She has been living all these years believing it was something she could have saved. Some idiot nurse told her that they could have moved it to the right place and she has believed that from that day forward that she chose to kill her baby instead of save it. So of course me being emotional and having to hear the story over and over again no matter how many times I tell her that the nurse was wrong and she did the only thing that could be done in that sense, is making me majorly depressed (and scared that something is going to happen to my baby)

Don't worry about hsving told people, you were excited, and everything will probably be just fine, not long till your next scan :-D

I found that too, when people know your pregnant, all the stories come out, and most of the time they seem to be negative. Seems nobody wants to tell all of the many positive stories. 

Try not to get too upset, and maybe try and explain that what they are saying is stressing you out, most people have the dumb when it comes to pregnant women, and dont realise how upsetting some subjects can be. 

How is everyone today? 

Im on season 5 of Dexter :-D


----------



## sethsmummy

Jenny - ooo congratulations to your friend :D I'm so jelous! Glad all went well for her though! :happydance: Woot for 10 weeks! It all seems to be flying by!
she said it was pretty manic in there so probably why they didnt want to see me, and my local midwife was just starting her clinic so couldnt be bothered dealing with me either :growlmad: 

USAF - aww huni im so sorry to hear your having difficulty breathing hun! how dare he say its just because your big :growlmad: Jesus.. do people use that excuse for everything :growlmad: I hope it rectifies soon! I know it can be a common thing during pregnancy depending on where and how the baby is sat so hopefully thats all thats wrong :hugs: :hugs: 

PinkDuckeh - Don't you worry about having told people. I am sure everything will be just fine. People, especially family seem to be far too quick at putting in the horror stories. But you were trying for 6 years so i can just imagine how hard it was to hide your excitement!! Not long until your scan hun :happydance::happydance: Oh no for the really bad MS, are work sympathetic towards it? Im sorry your mum keeps telling you that story over and over, when i found out i was pregnant with ds1 my sister kept telling me to stop saying i was having a baby because its not a baby and it'll probably die (because she had a miscarriage with her 2nd pregnancy). Then when i got pregnant with this one i had it from my sister and my mum due to them both loosing their second pregnancy. :dohh: 

I'm doing good today :) Didnt have the best sleep as dh has a cold so was snoring :dohh: But apart from being tired the only thing im getting today is some serious shooting pains in my foof/pelvis when walking! haha you get some funny looks when your walking along and randomly say "oh fuck ouch" lol :haha: xxx


----------



## Jellycat

Oh wow just had loads of pages to catch up on 

Seth hope you are OK and the bleeding /cramps have stopped

Welcome to the new people
Re bumps showing with first I showed by 20 weeks, this time by about 8-10 as people in the office about me.
Maternity clothes to Europe - I'm sure next clothing send abroad, I've also bought a couple of items from bon Prix which I've never used before

I had bad stomach last night too and feel better knowing some of you have been having the/same. I was in so much pain last night with my cramps I thought I was in labour had to try and breathe through the pain. At home today and luckily baby is moving around today so that's reassuring

Congrats on the new cars !


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Thanks Seths, I am not sure if its her doing the weird spasm in my chest those have happened for a long time but I am guessing having her smush me is making it worse. I was so mad :( asking me if id gained weight and telling me to exercise even though I clearly stated this was not normal for me even being overweight.. SO annoyed. Today is V-day though for Fallon so yay for something good!


----------



## Jellycat

Happy v day


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Thank you Jelly! :)


----------



## sethsmummy

jelly - no more bleeding today :happydance: had a few more cramps when walking but they've been nothing like the other night :thumbup: It sounds like a lot of us have been hit with a bad stomach. My dh thought i sounded funny trying to breathe through mine on monday night :haha: 

usaf - woot happy v day :happydance: :happydance: :o they seriously asked if you have gained weight :o well d'uh you damn idiot :dohh: they really are so thick sometimes. could you get a second opinion from a different doctor hun?

ooo scan tomorrow for me :happydance: hope everything is ok after all the drama lately.


----------



## PinkDuckeh

How is everyone? Doing good today I hope! I took some nausea medicine prescribed by the doctor but it doesn't look like it is going to help :nope: The only side effect I have gotten from it is feeling VERY VERY sleepy AND sick to my stomach at the same time. 

@Seths: If my sister told me something like that I probably would not talk to her for a long time. That is DEFINATELY something that I could NOT deal with. With my mom I have a lot of sympathy for what she went through but yea, I have noticed that all anyone has wanted to talk about was the negatives. As for the sympathy in the work place, I work at a sattelite office with just myself and two men. So as far as the getting sick goes, they are pretty understanding and it doesn't bother them. I am just really embarrassed about the sounds since the office is so small and you can hear every little thing.


----------



## sethsmummy

PinkDuckeh - I didn't talk to her for a long time after that. But my whole family was up in arms about me being pregnant. My dad didn't speak to me for around 6 weeks after i told them i was expecting. Its not nice to think someone had to go through what your mum did, and to have been told she could have saved the baby. I felt sympathy for my mum as she was far enough on to actually give birth.. she had a little boy in the toilet. but my sister was a case of she got pregnancy literally straight after having her 1st so her body wasn't ready to carry another.

So sorry the tablets not working for the nausea hun :hugs: I'm glad the guys at work are sympathetic hun. Urgh theres nothing more embarrassing than people hearing you be sick :dohh: its a shame we cant seem to do it quietly :haha: 

xxx


----------



## USAF_WIFE

sethsmummy said:


> jelly - no more bleeding today :happydance: had a few more cramps when walking but they've been nothing like the other night :thumbup: It sounds like a lot of us have been hit with a bad stomach. My dh thought i sounded funny trying to breathe through mine on monday night :haha:
> 
> usaf - woot happy v day :happydance: :happydance: :o they seriously asked if you have gained weight :o well d'uh you damn idiot :dohh: they really are so thick sometimes. could you get a second opinion from a different doctor hun?
> 
> ooo scan tomorrow for me :happydance: hope everything is ok after all the drama lately.

Actually thus far ive not went passed pre pregnancy weight currently I am 2 pounds under it. I have an ob on the 26th will talk to them then unless I get worse.


----------



## sethsmummy

wow go you! I'm so damn jelous!!


----------



## Jenny_J

Midwife says iv only gained a stone, ONLY lol. And iv been eating quite healthy too :-( ohh blahhh and meh :-(

Having some strong braxton hicks today, rock hard belly is weird, I dont get any pain at all with these practice contractions, but I hear some people do. 

I keep trying to tell my body to stop it, as im having a section, but she dont listen lol


----------



## USAF_WIFE

sethsmummy said:


> wow go you! I'm so damn jelous!!

lol I still have lots of time to gain I am actually kinda concerned if I am not really gaining where the hell is the water and baby? LOL! I lost 25 pounds with both my kids and I guess I should look to that as example because they both came out healthy as can be. :blush:


----------



## PinkDuckeh

@ Seths: My goodness! I feel so bad for your mother, no wonder she was so scared for you! That would traumatize me for life! I worry about Miscarrying quite frequently, especially when I see the ladies in these forums with so many failed attempts and mc's listed in their signatures. It makes it hit closer to home because you have so many women in one place who have had pregnancy woes and it is in your face every single day. 

As far as the nausea goes, I don't even let my dh around me when I am getting sick. He is a sweet heart, he tries to come rub my back and hold my hair and I am more like the exorcist screaming in some demonic tone. "GET OUT!!!" Poor guy lol love him though. 

@Usaf: Hey congrats on not gaining! I stepped on the scale this morning and gained a pound..I am blaming that on my tshirt though, yea...that is my story and I am stickin to it. :happydance:


----------



## sethsmummy

gz Jenny! Thats a good gain hun.. with my first id put on like 2 stone by 30 weeks :dohh: Braxton hicks suck but im glad they are not hurting you :thumbup: haha i wish my body would realise its having a section too, so all this practicing etc is not required. 

Usaf - wowwee whats your secret? I would love to drop 25lb! well any lbs would do :haha: I'm dreading what my end weight is going to be. I actually took the battery out of my scales because i just dont want to know anymore!

PinkDuckeh - I know what you mean hun. I always looked at those sigs and thought oh my.. that could be me in that situation. aww your dh sounds lovely.. mine just leaved me to it lol. 

xx


----------



## USAF_WIFE

LOL! I was very sick with my first two and barely able to eat what I did was totally healthy I have been not as sick this time and eating rather bad to be totally honest... I dunno!


----------



## sethsmummy

ah iv never had bad morning sickness to stop me eating lol. shame i could do with loosing some pounds.. haha but dont relish the thought of being sick all the time.. it was bad enough the other night. x


----------



## Jenny_J

I didn't think a stone was good. How much is average? Anyone know? 
Im with you, I just don't look, even at appointments lol. 

Just cleaned all the snakes out, they were all fed 3 days ago, so had all pooped, eeeeew. 
Gotta make a feed, clean rota for hubby to follow when iv had baby. 

Are braxton hicks supposed to hurt?


----------



## Noo

Average for someone with a raised BMI is apparently 7-8kg xx 14-16kg for someone with a "normal" BMI xx


----------



## Jellycat

My mw and consultant want me to weight maintain this pregnancy but think that's so I gain as little as possible. I'm dreading the weight gain these next 18 weeks


----------



## Jenny_J

So about a stone in total? 

:-/ I cant see me not gaining any more weight in the next 10 weeks :-/

Iv hardly done any exercise this pregnancy with my back being so bad :-(


----------



## sethsmummy

I did read the whole 1 stone 1 lb thing for high BMI. But my midwife told me off for weighing myself all the time. She said as long as its not excessive amounts you put on what you need. 

I dont see how you can maintain your weight :S I mean unless you get ms or cut down seriously on what you are eating.. your still going to gain some as baby and all its extras have to weight something :dohh:

Jenny as far as i know they are not supposed to hurt.. just be uncomfortable. hehe i dont envy you cleaning out stinky tanks.. i used to think fish were bad enough.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Meh. I've already gained a stone or there abouts. Gained 4 stone with Toby :(

Had a shite day today. DH is feeling better so he's gone back to his usual "SPD? Ehhh. Go and sort out dinner" attitude. Even when I was in tears after Toby was pushing my legs he basically ignored it. Sigh.


----------



## Cherrybump

Ive done no excerise at all lol. Ive gain stone so far ive heard people gain upto like 50lbs -60lbs i was shocked really dont wanna gain much more tbh. Going to be tough getting it all off again lol. 

Well paige has perk up today :S keep feeling her moving around (fish like) lol that the only way i can describe the movements lol 

Jen i heard few people say Bh hurts. Ive been getting a really tight bump on top and it hurts also. I mention this to my midwife yesterday and she said it will be Bh So i guess for some people i will hurt and others i doesnt :s. 

I just read those 3 pages and i only remember to write few things there lol. 

Happy vday USAF i hope i got your name right there lol. 

I had an ok sleep last night until those period pains came around lol and those bloody people up stairs. Must fill my bottle up little more and probs keep the eletric blanket on for the night as its got an all night setting see if that helps also xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

Cottleston can i come give your dh a slap please?? omg i want to do it so bad!! I'm sure hes bloody big enough to make dinner! Especially after you'v just spent so long running round after him!! :dohh:

Cherry - with seth i gained 42lb roughly. Glad Paige perked up again :D Glad you had an ok sleep till you got the cramps hun. 

I hope we all get a decent sleep tonight. 

:dohh: Bloody Seth... :growlmad: twice he has rammed himself into my stomach in the last 30 minutes.. now im getting damn pains :dohh:


----------



## Jellycat

Seth - JJ can be heavy handed at times too dread being full term and running after JJ

Have to say cottleston you have the patience of a saint you husband seriously needs as slap


----------



## sethsmummy

haha glad im not the only one wanting to slap cottlestons dh. 

its horrible.. it wasnt so bad when i was your stage as my tummy was still very flabby.. but now my bump has firmed up it really hurts when he does it. It worries me too after the bleeding yesterday :dohh: So glad i have this scan tomorrow! xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Trust me I'm this close. He's got the arsehole for... I dunno. Whatever reason. We couldn't find the book light for Toby's bedtime story so he let me get on my hands and knees to hunt under bed and sofa while accusing me of losing it or having it in my pocket. Turns out Toby had moved it by his bookshelf. Did he apologise? Or at least help me up? No chance. Sitting here in tears wondering if I've done the wrong thing getting pregnant again. 
I've got 20ish minutes before he gets annoyed at Toby for not settling and I have to take over. Gotta compose myself.


----------



## PinkDuckeh

I have been searching the web for some cute maternity clothes. I am scared to order online incase there is a problem but I found some cute tops @ motherhood.com. I'm from the US so I am not sure for those who live out of the states on shipping but the plus size clothes aren't too shabby but not much to really choose from =( booo..


----------



## USAF_WIFE

PinkDuckeh said:


> I have been searching the web for some cute maternity clothes. I am scared to order online incase there is a problem but I found some cute tops @ motherhood.com. I'm from the US so I am not sure for those who live out of the states on shipping but the plus size clothes aren't too shabby but not much to really choose from =( booo..

Have you checked at target? I got all mine from there and they are motherhood and maternity.


----------



## under25ttc

I know this is random and I'm only 9 weeks but I've noticed lately its getting harder and harder to "suck it in". My pooch and area around my belly button is starting to feel harder. I know I still look "fluffy" and not pregnant and that sucks. Lol. Just had to throw that out there.


----------



## sethsmummy

aww cottleston huni :hugs: :hugs: I really hope he gets his act together soon. he is being so unfair to you! Could you have a word with his mum? would she maybe speak to him for you? What the hell he thinks he is doing making you get on your hands and knees I dont know.. then again my dh is the same. more than happy to let me be the one to do all the work. How did you get on with Toby? Did dh manage to settle him? I'm so so so sorry you are having to deal with this crap hun :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

PinkDuckeh there never seems to be much choice where plus size is concerned.. not unless you have an absolute fortune to spend on 1 item. :( 

under25 - oo you have the bloat! :D I had that too hun, i already was totally hard in that area by 13 weeks so we thought i was much further on than i was :haha: not be long till your bump starts properly!! :happydance: 

Happy Valentines Day Ladies! 

Looking forward to my scan today :D 11:10am. Need to coax Seth and Dh out of bed soon, think i might jump in my shower before i get them up though so that im already dressed and sorted. Bus it just after 9am. I'm hoping for some nice weather.. or at least dry weather anyway! Dh was snoring again last night so not much sleep again for me... and every time i nudged him to go see to seth (we do alternate nights) he wouldnt budge so i had to go through to him twice. Its going to be fun when ethan comes along... since hes no choice but to get up and help. 

Well suppose i best go get my phone on charge (stupid thing went dead at 5am) and then get in the shower. Make sure my legs are shaved incase iv to take trousers off for any reason.. hehe last time i forgot and they were checking my legs for swelling :blush: *oopsy* xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Thanks Seths. I had a really good sleep last night. No cramping or if i did there was heat in my bottle to ease it off lol but i manage to sleep in until about 8am lol seems to the time i get up these days. 

Good luck today with your scan also let us know how it goes and happy valentines day :D<3

Cottle- sorry to hear about your man not helping out. Men are just really stupid and dont think about how we feel or if we need help. You could give them so may hints and they still dont bother. I agree with the other girls he needs a slap. Try and sit down with him and tell him you need little more help from him as your struggling. Ive had to tell Ryan's mum and so far he's helped out a little more. which has been super hangy dont even have to cook his food for him (well thats just this week as his sleeping pattern is screwed over again) lol 

think i might just go have a nice shower to but i really cant be bothered lol. Cant wait just to have a lazy day. At the weekends i seem to always be at my mum or going into town for something instead of relaxing lol. Really wanna saw this moses basket hood up as it keeps falling down. I just dunno how im going to be able to keep it up though :( But its something to do when i go on mat leave lol

Have a nice valentines day everyone xxxx


----------



## Jenny_J

Morning ladies, hope your all well. 

Sounds like some of these DH's need a good kick up their back sides. Give it to them good now, while we can still blame the hormones lol. 

My hubby is working nights this week, so im foing all cleaning and cooking etc... I dont mind though, as he helps out when he is working days. He just hates cleaning the snakes out for me, iv told him he will need to get used to it, as he is going to be doing it soon, till im recovered. They only need spot cleaning once a week, lol lazy sod. 

Happy Valentines day everyone, we celebrated ours on Sunday. But we did have a 'romantic encounter' this morning lmao. 

Im quite chirpy considering I got only 6 hours sleep.


----------



## Jellycat

Good luck Seth at the scan!


----------



## sethsmummy

Cherry - glad you got a good sleep hun :D And your moses basket looks lovely btw :D Seths moses basket hood never used to stay up either lol

Jenny - oo i think you should share your dh with everyone lol hehe your "romantic encounter" sounds fun :haha: bet my dh wishes he could get one of those!

Thanks Jelly :D

Well the scan went really well :cloud9: Baby is still head down and starting to engage (not sure how much because the snotty midwife didnt write it down) and he is estimated to be 6lb 2oz. So at birth should be just over 7lb or so. 
After the scan the midwife who saw me was such a snotty cow :growlmad: My bp is right down today and when i said thats the lowest its been "oh have they been using the larger cuff". When we said i dont trust the scans as seths was so out "well it is harder to be accurate with larger women" ... i mean how dare she presume just because im this big now that i was this size 3 years ago when i had seth :growlmad: I said "well actually I wasnt this big back when i had him".. she didnt even apologise! Then took ages for my consultant to come through.. iv got blood/protein in my wee so theyv sent it off since last weeks came back clear. Not one thing was said when i mentioned my bleed :growlmad: Asked if i was still happy with my section date which i said yes and that was it... off i went. 
When waiting for DH the snotty midwife walked past me and stopped.. touched my arms (um helloo personal space invasion) and said "is your little boy having speech therapy"... um yes. then she went on to say it will be because we dont make him say what he wants "because its easier"... GRRR how the hell do you know what I do with my son after seeing us for all of 10 minutes :growlmad: Just because i am not going to sit there and force him to say words when he is already bored and agitated :growlmad: She really peeved me off!!

But apart from that today went really well. Looks like im having another average/small baby. Snotty midwife said when she felt my stomach that he feels quite small so scan may be a little out "with being a bigger women". :dohh: Like they are perfect for skinny women :dohh: 

hope you all have had a good day too. I have chocolate cake and ice cream to cheer me up for later on :) xxxx


----------



## Jenny_J

sethsmummy said:


> Cherry - glad you got a good sleep hun :D And your moses basket looks lovely btw :D Seths moses basket hood never used to stay up either lol
> 
> Jenny - oo i think you should share your dh with everyone lol hehe your "romantic encounter" sounds fun :haha: bet my dh wishes he could get one of those!
> 
> Thanks Jelly :D
> 
> Well the scan went really well :cloud9: Baby is still head down and starting to engage (not sure how much because the snotty midwife didnt write it down) and he is estimated to be 6lb 2oz. So at birth should be just over 7lb or so.
> After the scan the midwife who saw me was such a snotty cow :growlmad: My bp is right down today and when i said thats the lowest its been "oh have they been using the larger cuff". When we said i dont trust the scans as seths was so out "well it is harder to be accurate with larger women" ... i mean how dare she presume just because im this big now that i was this size 3 years ago when i had seth :growlmad: I said "well actually I wasnt this big back when i had him".. she didnt even apologise! Then took ages for my consultant to come through.. iv got blood/protein in my wee so theyv sent it off since last weeks came back clear. Not one thing was said when i mentioned my bleed :growlmad: Asked if i was still happy with my section date which i said yes and that was it... off i went.
> When waiting for DH the snotty midwife walked past me and stopped.. touched my arms (um helloo personal space invasion) and said "is your little boy having speech therapy"... um yes. then she went on to say it will be because we dont make him say what he wants "because its easier"... GRRR how the hell do you know what I do with my son after seeing us for all of 10 minutes :growlmad: Just because i am not going to sit there and force him to say words when he is already bored and agitated :growlmad: She really peeved me off!!
> 
> But apart from that today went really well. Looks like im having another average/small baby. Snotty midwife said when she felt my stomach that he feels quite small so scan may be a little out "with being a bigger women". :dohh: Like they are perfect for skinny women :dohh:
> 
> hope you all have had a good day too. I have chocolate cake and ice cream to cheer me up for later on :) xxxx

Lol he would help out too, he likes to help others. My hormones are a bit up in the air with 'romantic encounters' at the mo, poor hubby lol. 

Im glad your scan went well. But what is it with these health care people? aren't they supposed to be 'clever'? Doesn't fill me with much confidence when I get admitted to hospital. Il end up telling them to F'off lol. 

Mmmmmmmmm cake and ice cream! Im making home made chips tonight. Id not made them yet during this pregnancy.


----------



## Jellycat

Glad the scan went well - cant believe the nerve of the midwife


----------



## sethsmummy

Thanks guys. I could tell as soon as i watched her walk in the room that she was a snotty so and so. :dohh: much prefer the bigger lady i usually get. shes lovely! But shouldn't have any more hospital appointments until i go in for my section so no more snotty midwives! woot :happydance: must phone tomorrow to make my last 2 midwife appointments with my usual midwife. 

jenny i just read what i wrote back to myself ... and omg oops :blush: how bad did that read :haha: I think i should have put a full stop after you sharing dh aha. My poor dh doesnt get much sex but it hurts a lot when we do most of the time. Ooo i know fine well once im admitted if they try mess me around or have an attitude with me i will tell them to F off.. im not having that again. 

home made chips sounds good. We are having Soup for tea tonight num num. chicken for me, tomato for dh and probably a bit of both for seth :haha: xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Oh man sorry to hear that midwife was right cow hun. I like getting mines as i see her all the time and no one else. She's lovely and it looks like everyone i know who's pregnant gets her lol.

Glad everything else went ok.

AFM: today has been rather a long day. start to get a ready sore tummy like on top of the bump. I know i get hungry after being at work so long but my tummy was really really sore ive now had something to eat and have been told to sit down by Ryan. It has got for now maybe i did just need food and a good seat lol but it was so bloody sore i could have cried:( 

Anyways im going to try and relax for the rest of the night xx


----------



## Jenny_J

sethsmummy said:


> Thanks guys. I could tell as soon as i watched her walk in the room that she was a snotty so and so. :dohh: much prefer the bigger lady i usually get. shes lovely! But shouldn't have any more hospital appointments until i go in for my section so no more snotty midwives! woot :happydance: must phone tomorrow to make my last 2 midwife appointments with my usual midwife.
> 
> jenny i just read what i wrote back to myself ... and omg oops :blush: how bad did that read :haha: I think i should have put a full stop after you sharing dh aha. My poor dh doesnt get much sex but it hurts a lot when we do most of the time. Ooo i know fine well once im admitted if they try mess me around or have an attitude with me i will tell them to F off.. im not having that again.
> 
> home made chips sounds good. We are having Soup for tea tonight num num. chicken for me, tomato for dh and probably a bit of both for seth :haha: xxx

lmao don't worry about it Seths.....you naughty girl haha. I can't wait to meet a snotty midwife when im admitted. I work in health care, so I know how things should go, and the protocal they should follow, they don't wana mess with Miss Bitch lol.



Cherrybump said:


> Oh man sorry to hear that midwife was right cow hun. I like getting mines as i see her all the time and no one else. She's lovely and it looks like everyone i know who's pregnant gets her lol.
> 
> Glad everything else went ok. I can't wait to meet a snotty midwife when im admitted. I work in health care, so I know how things should go, and the protocal they should follow, they don't wana mess with Miss Bitch lol.
> 
> AFM: today has been rather a long day. start to get a ready sore tummy like on top of the bump. I know i get hungry after being at work so long but my tummy was really really sore ive now had something to eat and have been told to sit down by Ryan. It has got for now maybe i did just need food and a good seat lol but it was so bloody sore i could have cried:(
> 
> Anyways im going to try and relax for the rest of the night xx

Hope you have your feet up cherry, and you feel better soon


----------



## Noo

Pffft less of the midwife bashing.


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Noo said:


> Pffft less of the midwife bashing.

They are not bashing as a whole Noo, try not to take offense hun but when someone is awful to you I think its just to be able to call her a friggen cow! :flower:


----------



## Jenny_J

It's only the snotty cow midwives that need to worry.


----------



## CottlestonPie

My midwife is lovely!
My consultant on the other hand... Ruuuude!

I ache everywhere and can barely feel babies tonight. Sucks so I'm going to bed.


----------



## Jellycat

Noo said:


> Pffft less of the midwife bashing.

Oh bless you Noo :hugs: I'm sure if you were our midwife we would all love you xxx

Cherry - maybe you've got bad indigestion as I've had terrible pains before and been digestive issues - hope it eases

Cottlestonpie - hope you manage to get some rest this evening from your achey bump.

Afm - my nipples are still really tender and sore been like it for a week now never had this with JJ.


----------



## sethsmummy

Noo said:


> Pffft less of the midwife bashing.

Sorry hun, I dont mean all midwives! I'v only met 2 shitty midwives this time round.. I agree with Jelly, i bet if you were our midwife we would love you! But its just not nice when you go to see someone who is supposed to be nice and "caring" and they sit there and be really snotty with you and act like your being an inconvenience. :hugs: I mean this womans first words to me yesterday were "what the hell are you doing here, you have a care plan in place" :dohh: I mean d'uh! obviously my consultant wanted to see me at this specific time, and then to go on and be just plain rude about many other things..well its just frustrating, especially when your at the end of your pregnancy, pure had enough of those certain midwives being horrid and you'v been sat for over an hour waiting. (and some of the things have nothing to do with being pregnant.. like when she was telling me my sons speech problems are because we are lazy and dont make him say the word.. after only seeing us for 10 minutes!!) 
Sorry if you thought it was aimed at all midwives. I LOVE my usual midwife Joanne, but even she bashes the other midwives at the hospital as she knows how abrupt they can be. Also most other midwives i have met this time round (I say that because last time with ds1. i only had 1 nice midwife throughout the whole pregnancy and aftercare and only saw her twice) have been lovely. I'v just found a lot have a serious issue with talking nicely to larger ladies :shrug: 

Lol Jenny - im glad you know how things are meant to go so you can put them in their place if need be. With ds1 i was made to feel like a shit mum because he would only take 10ml of milk.. they kept telling me it was my fault.. i mean in the end i had a major breakdown in the middle of the night because i thought it was all my fault. Just to be told by a pead a week later that at his size and after such a traumatic entrance into the world he couldnt be expected to take any more than that really :growlmad: Then when i was bringing him back up for blood tests everyday i was told " im an immature mother who knows fuck all" .. those exact words.. because no midwife/pead had bothered their ass to explain to me that my son had SEVERE jaundice and it could have caused disabilities and i took him home. So this time round, i will not put up with any of that, if theres any problems i will be told properly and they sure wont make me feel like shit if baby only wants a little milk. Sorry Rant Over. 

Cottleston - did you manage to get a good sleep hun? How are you feeling this morning? :hugs: 

Jelly - I was the same hun, my nipples were real sensitive just before i started leaking. never had that with seth as i didnt produce anything :shrug: Hope its not too sore hun. Have you tried putting a nipple pad on just to stop your bra irritating your nipple? 


Hope everyone is ok this morning. Im up.. before dh again. Even though i let him stay in his bed yesterday instead of getting him up when he was snoring... its funnily my job to get up with seth since it was only 6:30am when he got up :growlmad: Getting a tad fed up with dh not doing his share through the night/early morning recently.. xx


----------



## Jenny_J

Omg Seths! Im sorry but id of knocked her the F out! 

When I get a snotty midwife in hospital im going to ask her why she is in this job, if she cant fulfil the role. Il be writing complaints and getting them in deep shit if they wana be bitches. 

Iv only met a couple of cows so far. But the hospital I have to go to has many more.


----------



## Noo

I have my early scan tomorrow. I'm very excited but also very nervous! I hope I get good news as it's my birthday tomorrow. I feel so old! I'll officially be in my late 20s (27) :(

Work now know I'm pregnant. Had no choice but to tell them as I look so rough. Blah :(


----------



## sethsmummy

urgh noo im sorry you couldnt hold off telling work for as long as you wanted hun. how did they take the news? Good luck for your early scan :D Your gonna get to see your little splodge (hehe thats what i called seth from his 7 week scan). 27 is not old! its only when its the opposite way round you need to worry :haha: 

Jenny - wish i had the balls to say something like that. Oh no poor you! I'v been told that up on the wards most of them are really nice, there are one or two older midwives who are a bit "strict" and "up themselves" but hopefully i wont get any of those. xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Oh. Ive heard alot of people complain about some midwives being rude towards them :(. Then you look at the ones one OBEM and think arent all midwives meant to be like that lol (this could be just me) My midwife is amazing and im so greatful to have her she also had my sister to. 

I think if you take on a job you should step up to the mark and take what comes and be as nice as pie to the customer etc. We have this one girl in work whom i know as a disability but i aint sure what and they way she speaks to customers is appauling. Few staff have told someone about her and she has been told off but carrys on anyways. She gets really fursted (spelt that wrong i know..

Slept ok last night until i got to 6.50 lol full bladder kick in and i managed to sleep for another hour but my stomach started to go sore so i just had to get up lol


----------



## CottlestonPie

Really can't believe she mentioned Seths speech hun. The rest I've come to accept as normal for some staff but something as unrelated as his speech really isn't any of her business. Hopefully you won't see her again now!

Noo, sorry you had to tell work. Hopefully they'll be accommodating for you though. Good luck with your scan hun and happy birthday for tomorrow. I'm 29 next month so I know how you feel lol (27 was good to me though... Got engaged and prego- not bad!)

Toby and I slept in til 10am woop! He was pretty good last night and didn't come into my bed til after 4, because he'd had a coughing fit and couldn't breathe properly. Poor little lamb had snot all over his face and hands :( 
He's got his dentist appointment in a couple of hours. I really should get us ready!


----------



## sethsmummy

cherry - sounds like you had a half decent sleep hun :D Lol yeah i think when people watch OBEM they think all midwives are like that.. but the sad truth is they are not all lovely :( You get the odd thorn in the works.. but i think its the same with any proffesion. 

Cottleston- woot for a long lie :happydance: whats the secret lol.. id love seth to sleep that long! poor little Toby, not nice when they are ill.. haha i got a clear picture of the snot covered face in my head though.. thats happened to seth a few times. I always think how the hell did you manage to sleep ok with that all crusted on your face.. cant be comfy. 
I was really quite peeved off that she kept on about it hun. I didnt mind her asking in the first place.. but once id said yes he is having speech therapy she should have dropped it. For all she knew he could have a condition or disability! In fact we want to get him checked for Autism.. which i need to speak to his speech therapist about. He has a few markers for it and has recently started having to touch walls etc as we walk anywhere. gets all flustered if we dont let him, so its something i want to get looked into. xx


----------



## Jenny_J

Dont let the shitty ones upset you hun. Just kindly point out that their opinions are nlt what your there for. 

Just been to have my anti d, and saw a lovley midwife :-D injection hurt like a bitch though, hubbys face was a picture lol. 

Saw the cord and placenta donation people. And got all signed up and consent given :-D

A lot of women seem to have the wrong idea about this donation. Its a shame really, if they researched what it is, they could save someone's life.


----------



## sethsmummy

oh wow Jenny! That is such a nice thing to do!! Can you have delayed cord clamping if you are donating it though?
our hospital dont offer that kind of thing otherwise it would probably be something i would look into. 
Glad you got a lovely midwife! Those injections sound horrid though, how many do you have to have? xxx


----------



## Jenny_J

sethsmummy said:


> oh wow Jenny! That is such a nice thing to do!! Can you have delayed cord clamping if you are donating it though?
> our hospital dont offer that kind of thing otherwise it would probably be something i would look into.
> Glad you got a lovely midwife! Those injections sound horrid though, how many do you have to have? xxx


Its not the hospital that do it hun, its an external charity. I can get some details if people are interested? 

I dont know about it with reguards to delayed cord clamping. Id rather them take baby right away, as Freya had problems maintaining her oxygen levels born at 39 weeks vis section. 

Imo babies have been born for thousands of years without delayed cord clamping, so its not a big deal for me. and as I have a rare blood type it feels even more the right thing to do. 

The woman I spoke to there told me people would be amazed how many others will take a donation, to help save their own lives, but refuse to help back in the way of blood/organ donations. Makes me quite angry! 


I only need the one jab before baby is born, unless I have a fall or trauma to the stomach.


----------



## CottlestonPie

mind if i ask what the charity is hun? i looked into it a while ago... dh and i are big on blood donations qnd stuff so itd be interesting to do some research.


----------



## sethsmummy

ah i see. Be no good for me as i really really want delayed cord clamping. I watched a video earlier about just how much blood is still in the placenta (1/3 of babies blood) so i want minimum of 2 minutes delay which my midwife told me they will probably do no problem :) But I think its all part of my "I want a perfect birth" this time round since it went to badly first time round. 

My sister has just signed herself and her kids up for organ donation. But i dont know if i could do it.. the last thing id be thinking of if my children died (god forbid) is letting someone wisk them off to cut them up before iv got to spend time with them. I just dont think i could do it. If there was a way of getting to spend time with them before they need to be taken then it would be something i could do. Which i know is really bad of me.. but i dont think id be thinking of helping others if i had to go through that kind of tragedy. I do give blood though (well when my body decides to give out.. hehe last time it kept stopping and starting) , and my children will be brought up to give blood. 

Thats not so bad only needing one jab :D fingers crossed you never fall or anything hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

aw poop... apparently the nhs says they dont do cord blood donations from twins because the placenta is smaller so theres less blood and cant be justified :(


----------



## Jenny_J

That's a shame cottlestonPie, maybe next time if you have any more babies one day. 

Myself and hubby are organ donors. Iv not thought about the kids being donors. It's something il consider if I ever need to, I can't deal with thinking about it. 

Hubby gives blood every 4 months. He is A+. Im B-, but giving blood for me is hard, as my veins are crap. 

Il give details here anyway, incase anyone wants to have a look. 
Website - www.anthonynolan.org/cordblood. 
Help line number - 0303 303 0303


----------



## Cherrybump

I think its a great idea to delay clamping the cord. Ive seen that donation thing but never knew what it was lol still but in the middle about it. Ill just wait and see what happens when i go into labor or think about it while im off through march.

Well im now down to 5 days left of work :D today was going really well but because the kids are off and its friday it was mayhem :( i started to feel off around 2.30 and i had only started at 1. i when to get a drink and take paracetamol but when i got to my bag i found none :( so i had a quick drink of orange juice before heading back down stairs. Think i had bit of trapped wind but at times i felt like i needed number sorry for info. 

My bump started to tighten up around 3.30 and it had been like that until i got home was having period pains to :( was that bad i could have cried. Anyways i got home went to loo and only needed a pee lol sat on the couch since and it seems like i just had some trapped gas now. what a pain eh lol. so glad ive only got 5 days left now.she came alive once i got this hot bottle resting on me lol

Hope every one else is doing ok today xx


----------



## sethsmummy

ah cant do it in my hospital anyway. I cant believe it can only be done in only a couple hospitals. Its like donating bone marrow.. i looks into that too and would have to travel to london :dohh: 

So far i have only given blood once. before that where i lived they didnt do it anywhere near me. And we only just found out we can do it locally just before i found out i was pregnant. but as soon as i can afterwards i will be back at the donor sessions.. can you donate when breast feeding? Or how long after birth can you start if you formula feed?

Cherry - sorry to hear your getting sore again hun. Sounds like your getting a real bad dose of built up trapped wind :hugs: I didnt realise the kids were off school today. Woo for only 5 days left at work.. that must be so exciting !!


----------



## Cherrybump

yeah hun they have been off all week lol i thought it was weird they were off for v-day week lol. So glad they are back next week so i hope its goes a little better. 

I must remember to take paracetamol with me to work next week along with water or juice. xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Good question, I dunno when you can do it after birth. May be a year?
I couldn't give blood last time I went with DH as I was already pregnant. Time before that my veins were so crappy, they restricted and it took 20 minutes to fill up a quarter of the bag when it's meant to take about 10-15 minutes to fill the lot. Always been that way though. I have to Pre-warn phlebotomists at the hospital when I have tests too... So my GTT will be fun! I'll have drank very little beforehand and they'll be taking my 28w bloods at the same time. I'm gonna be a bruised lil pin cushion by lunchtime on that day!

Hope everyone had a decent day. I went for coffee with mum and sister. Toby dropped something on the floor and I gave the old couple opposite a right laugh while I was trying to crouch down to pick it up. The woman was actually crying with laughter. I'm sure I looked hilarious but it bloody hurt! My hips are shot to bits today. Blurghh.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Ooh cherry was half term this week where you are? It's next week here which means no swimming, soft play, etc... Not that I intended to anyway. But I always want to do more when I know I can't :haha:


----------



## Jenny_J

Just looked it up, its 6 months post pregnancy, doesn't say anything about breast feeding though.

https://www.blood.co.uk/can-i-give-blood/who-cant-give-blood/

Im the same CottlestonPie, they took my GTT from my hands, maybe ask them if they can do that for you? Saves them trying mutiple times in your arms. 

Im always getting tattooed, so they never want my blood. I must be dirty or something lol.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Lol yeah I keep forgetting about giving blood, then go and get a tattoo and about a week later I'll receive a blood letter giving me details of the next donation. Oops. 

Omg ladies.. Dunno what you're doing about post-partum undies, but I can't be doing with those paper maternity pants that hospitals issue, so today I went out and got some plain old cotton granny pants FIVE sizes too big :haha: Much cheaper and at least they won't be tight!


----------



## Jenny_J

CottlestonPie said:


> Lol yeah I keep forgetting about giving blood, then go and get a tattoo and about a week later I'll receive a blood letter giving me details of the next donation. Oops.
> 
> Omg ladies.. Dunno what you're doing about post-partum undies, but I can't be doing with those paper maternity pants that hospitals issue, so today I went out and got some plain old cotton granny pants FIVE sizes too big :haha: Much cheaper and at least they won't be tight!

I bought some granny panites too, I know they will get covered in blood from my wound and the other part too, so will just chuck them as they need to be chucked. 

Paper undies? lmao not much point in them ay?

omg yeah...half term, I love my kids, but damn they are hard work, park, movies, friends, constantly wanting to eat my house lol...aarrggggggg.


----------



## Noo

Half term next week here too! 

Our hospital don't issue paper undies. You're expected to bring your own. I plan on getting some value knickers I can just chuck in the bin!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Morning all! Hope you had a good night xx
I want to punch DH again lol 
One day I'll learn....


----------



## kraftykoala

I bought 2 packs of asda cheapy granny pants, I had paper ones first time round and they were hideous!

In another (american) forum I go on there are a couple of women talking about having the placenta made into capsules so they can take them during the weeks after the birth, apparently it helps with post natal depression. I'm not sure I could do that but it sounded interesting!

I had a good antenatal appointment on tuesday, the scan showed sprout has grown and is now just above the tenth centile rather than just under it, so still dinky but going in the right direction :) The diabetes is going ok with the diet too so I can potentially have as far as 40 weeks to go into spontaneous labour :) Fingers crossed, I really don't want a section!

Sorry some of you have had crap midwife experiences, all the midwives I have seen have been amazing. 

I wish I could give blood, I had to have a transfusion with my last section and that rules me out for good :(


----------



## sethsmummy

oo our lot dont have a half term :shrug: they were off Monday and Tuesday and that was it. The next holiday is from 29th march to 12th April. 

cottleston - wow your veins sound worse than mine :haha: I think it took 45 minutes for me to fill the bag last time. When i phoned to say i was pregnant they didnt tell me how long or anything just said theyd sent a letter when i can give blood again. :shrug: So will just have to wait and see i suppose. 
Oh no poor you! maybe a good idea to ask about it from your hand like Jenny suggested? Maybe then they could just stick a little canula in instead of needles in and out? 
That wasnt very nice of the people to laugh at you :s thats pretty rude in my eyes :hugs: 
Undies for me... I got some bridget jones parachutes lol. size 28 but they come right up over my tummy which will be good for my scar! I'm going to take some thin panty liners to stop my scar rubbing on them though.. a lot of ladies have said that realy helped.. plus it stops any sweat building up since my scar will be under my "flap" lol 
Uh-oh is he making you feel like shit for not being able to help tidy??? 

Jenny - I think its something to do with the ink being in your blood stream or something. haha im glad seths still young.. holidays aren't too bad. if the suns out its just a case of taking him over the road to the park to run round for an hour or so. 
And paper panties :S i cant imagine those being either comfortable or useful really lol. 


Noo - how are you feeling hun?? Are you still feeling as sick?

Krafty - i have heard of lots of different things to do with your placenta.. id love to plant a tree on top of mine but dont have a garden lol. 
Glad you had a good appointment :D Did they tell you how much baby weighs? or just the centile? I always just get told the weight. 
Oh no i hope your birth goes ok this time and you dont need another transfusion hun. My sister had to have 2 transfusions after her 1st born. :hugs: 

hope your all feeling good today. I had a good sleep.. didnt get up till 10 to 10 :happydance: Feeling a lil ill today but not too bad :) xxxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

I've seen a lot of people mention the panty liners on the scar thing... Think I'll get some just in case as if I have an incision it'll be tucked away!

Yeah just the usual with DH. My spd is so bad just now. Yesterday evening I got stuck on the floor after cleaning the dogs paw (dopey thing somehow stepped on a nail after jumping a fence :dohh: and DH wouldn't take responsibility for patching him up) and I've been making grinding popping noises ever since. Soooo painful. 
I figured after looking after him and his man flu he might grant me a day in bed to relax but he's told me if I don't help him tidy, he'll chuck out any of my stuff that isn't worth keeping (in his opinion).


----------



## KrisCodd

Morning Ladies!!! It's been a really long time since I have been on here... soo much to catch up on 

Sorry to hear some of you are having issues with midwives. This is my first preg and I haven't even looked into a midwife :( But I understand not wanting to put up with pure rudeness.

Cottlestonepie I really hate to hear that your DH is treating you soo badly :( I started tearing up and clenching my fists as i read it. Wish there was something I could do to help you 

Not sure if I mentioned this before but I have fibromyalgia and have been trying to ween off of my pain meds. Have been doing great went from 5-6 a day down to 1 a day in 2.5 weeks!!! but now it is getting really hard. I ran out of the meds and decided i wouldn't call the doctor cause i was already down to 1 a day, why not just stop? Well I was up for 30 hours straight in soo much pain and just pure uncomfortable :( So i gave in but now i feel bad and a little like a junky :( :( oh well... probably just the hormones

24 days until my 12 wk scan!!! Cannot wait and hopefully by the end of the month we will be getting a fetal doppler too to help ease a lot of my worries. Hope today is a good day for all you wonderful ladies


----------



## sethsmummy

omg hun seriously if i lived close to you i would be slapping your dh. What the hell is his problem :dohh: See next time you tidy up hun just chuck all his shit into a box and tell him hes got 20 minutes to sort it or its going in the bin :growlmad: He makes me so angry treating you like this!! Has he not read the comments on your facebook about how you should be resting and he can manage for 1 day?!?!?!?! So sorry your being put through this when you are sore :hugs: :hugs: If it were my dh id be very tempted to send him on a holiday to his mothers house. 
My mum said she used to put liners on her scars (she had a lot of ops after i was born with incisions in the same place as her section scar) and it helped a lot as long as you remember to let them have some air at some points in the day. Also been told that putting your hairdryer onto cold and drying it 4/5 times a day helps. 

Kriscod - So sorry your in so much pain at the moment hun! Dont feel like a junky.. you need them for a reason. oooo the countdown will go quick for your scan :happydance: exciting times!! :D And doppler sounds good :thumbup: I wanted one but couldnt afford one. 
xxx


----------



## Noo

Yup - Very sick! Though had my scan today and it has made me feel more positive :) Measuring around equal to my dates (giving me EDD of 30th September), good strong heartbeat and only one embryo :)


----------



## Cherrybump

Jellycat said:


> Noo said:
> 
> 
> Pffft less of the midwife bashing.
> 
> Oh bless you Noo :hugs: I'm sure if you were our midwife we would all love you xxx
> 
> Cherry - maybe you've got bad indigestion as I've had terrible pains before and been digestive issues - hope it eases
> 
> Cottlestonpie - hope you manage to get some rest this evening from your achey bump.
> 
> Afm - my nipples are still really tender and sore been like it for a week now never had this with JJ.Click to expand...


I think i did hun was pretty gassy that night lol. but i feel ok today which im glad since im not working weekends. down to 5 more days left at work yayyyy!!!



CottlestonPie said:


> Ooh cherry was half term this week where you are? It's next week here which means no swimming, soft play, etc... Not that I intended to anyway. But I always want to do more when I know I can't :haha:


Im now glad its the weekend and they go back to school monday lol i was in my work today with my sister and the place is dead :S weird usually weekends its packed but i guess i was up pretty early lol Im in edinburgh :)



CottlestonPie said:


> Lol yeah I keep forgetting about giving blood, then go and get a tattoo and about a week later I'll receive a blood letter giving me details of the next donation. Oops.
> 
> Omg ladies.. Dunno what you're doing about post-partum undies, but I can't be doing with those paper maternity pants that hospitals issue, so today I went out and got some plain old cotton granny pants FIVE sizes too big :haha: Much cheaper and at least they won't be tight!


I bought black undies as i heard those maternity paper pants things are pretty rubbish. so i bought a pack of 5 just now and stock up on the night time towels never like the thin liners when on time of the month lol but there ok for this discharge :| lol. 

Sorry to hear about your man hun. Seems like he's forgetting your carrying babies not just one but even still we're all near the end of our pregnancy surely he could give you a break for a day. Men just seem like they cant handle things very well without us eh. how mean of him to say if you dont help he'll throw your stuff out he could put them to a side and let you sort them later...

xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

OMG I just remembered

:cake: HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO NOO, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU :cake: 

I hope you have had a good day hun. Im glad your scan went well :D :happydance:

Cottleston hun - how is your dh being with you now?? That pic of Toby asleep on fb was darn adorable <3 xxx


----------



## USAF_WIFE

I just LOVE sneezing and peeing on myself! -_- anyone sense the sarcasm there? Bought a new couch today! Super excited mine looks like I pulled it outta the dump and the stupid covers never stay on!


----------



## CottlestonPie

So DH thought better of getting me out of bed and just left me a pile of stuff to sort through. Hooray! Toby spent the day with family so I stayed in bed til about 3pm then had a loooovely bath while DH took the dog to the vets. Felt much better after that!

I'm getting an additional pain now. Whatever side I sleep on I get pain in the shin bone. My left shin is currently soooo achey. Not sure if it's a calcium thing or a nerve thing or what... Might ring and ask the midwife on Monday. It's not from too much walking as I barely did anything all day. 

Ah well. It's 3am so I hope everyone else is sleeping better than I am. 

Oh, and YAAAAAAAAY! It's V Day!! :happydance:


----------



## realbeauty86

Congrats on your Vday!!!


----------



## sethsmummy

hehe USAF - dont worry hun your not alone. :blush: Thats quite a common problem for me right now if i even slightly need a pee. 

Cottleston - WOO Congrats on V day hun :happydance: Im glad dh left you in bed! You deserved to have a day relaxing after all you have been doing these last few weeks :hugs: 
I'v never had a pain in my shin from sleeping on my side... usually whatever hip im laid on that hurts :shrug: deff worth asking about incase it is a calcium thing though :thumbup: 
I'm with you on the no sleep hun. I woke at 2:30am to go pee... and haven't been to sleep since then. DH came to bed at 3 and started pestering for :sex: even though we had :sex: at 10pm.. so after half an hour i gave in. Que 4am arriving and me just trying to settle back to sleep... dh starts snoring in my ear, barging over my side of the bed and sweating majorly wetting the duvet :dohh: So i gave up at 5 when Seth woke up. Its going to be one interesting day with so little sleep. 

xxx


----------



## Noo

Morning all! Yes, I had an okay birthday. We're pretty skint so didn't get pressies etc but my scan was lovely :) Was in bed by 9pm though as up early today as on shift this morning (about to leave!) - Bit mean really giving me an early the day after my birthday and just after nights!


----------



## sethsmummy

Glad you had a good day hun. Were the same normally for my birthday, last year i got a £1 bar of chocolate from dh lol but it was great. he normally pesters for xbox games.. and has been telling me for the last 2 months what ones he wants this year.. although i cant for the life of me remember what they are :haha: 

Oh wow they could have at least let you have a little lie in! Your going to be shattered. I hope you dont feel too sick today hun x


----------



## Jenny_J

Glad you had a nice birthday Noo :-D

Its hubbys birthday today,29 years old. He may well be grumpy today though, as he dislikes his birthday. 

Its my 30th March 5th. .... 30! I went into my 20's pregnant, and im leaving them pregnant too lol. Dont think il celebrate this year, im a bit too tired and moody for it all lpl.


----------



## realbeauty86

Question : it may be weird but im asking anyway. The fat that hangs under the placenta, mine is firm in some areas and regular flab in others. Is that something to worry about or is it just from the fat being pressed close together cuz of LO. Im a bit of a hypochondriac so every lil change I notice


----------



## sethsmummy

Jenny_J said:


> Glad you had a nice birthday Noo :-D
> 
> Its hubbys birthday today,29 years old. He may well be grumpy today though, as he dislikes his birthday.
> 
> Its my 30th March 5th. .... 30! I went into my 20's pregnant, and im leaving them pregnant too lol. Dont think il celebrate this year, im a bit too tired and moody for it all lpl.

ooo omg omg Ethan will share a birthday with you :happydance: how awsome is that :happydance: 

happy birthday to your other half :D xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

realbeauty86 said:


> Question : it may be weird but im asking anyway. The fat that hangs under the placenta, mine is firm in some areas and regular flab in others. Is that something to worry about or is it just from the fat being pressed close together cuz of LO. Im a bit of a hypochondriac so every lil change I notice

hmm im not 100% sure if i get what you mean. Do you mean the bottom of your tummy? If so then its normal for some places to feel hard and others not to :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Jenny_J

sethsmummy said:


> Jenny_J said:
> 
> 
> Glad you had a nice birthday Noo :-D
> 
> Its hubbys birthday today,29 years old. He may well be grumpy today though, as he dislikes his birthday.
> 
> Its my 30th March 5th. .... 30! I went into my 20's pregnant, and im leaving them pregnant too lol. Dont think il celebrate this year, im a bit too tired and moody for it all lpl.
> 
> ooo omg omg Ethan will share a birthday with you :happydance: how awsome is that :happydance:
> 
> happy birthday to your other half :D xxxClick to expand...

Awww that pretty awesome :-D 

I cant wait till my section date is that close :-D


----------



## CottlestonPie

Glad you had a nice birthday Noo! Sucks that work put you on an early. That was one good thing about my old work... We were given the day after our birthday as an extra holiday for birthday recovery. Good times. 

Real... Under my belly button is mostly flab and it does sometimes feel firmer than other times and I've put it down to babies positions and maybe fluid retention but I dunno if that's actually the case!

Seths, I hope you get a break today! Can you have a nap later or something?

My lot all have march birthdays too! Mine is 27th, DH is 30th and Toby's is 31st. Busy week :D


----------



## sethsmummy

Do you know when you will get given your section date Jenny?

oh my gosh Cottleston - joint birthday party for all? lol. We are quite lucky most of mine will be spread out.. Ethan will be march 5th (unless he shows early), dh is April 27th, Seth is December 4th and I'm December 8th. Dh asked if i wanted to go back to bed when he got up.. but ill prob be better just muddling through till bed time :thumbup: Going to take Seth to the park today I think since the sun is shining today, he is grumpy which means he has excess energy to burn off. An hour running round should do him some good 

what have you girls all got planned for today? xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies just checking in. having a lazy day nothing much happening lol. Nothing on the telly either :( so ive just been crotcheting this cover i started lol


----------



## sethsmummy

ooo wish i could do that cherry. I used to when I was younger as my nanna taught me but wouldnt even know where to start now. 

We took Seth down to the Loch. He had a play in one park, then went and fed the swans... one of which must have been the "big boss" as it was a right aggressive so and so.. blooming thing was almost twice the size of Seth so we had to stand him up on a big rock thing to keep him out the way. Then he went and looked at the other little swans that were swimming. After that he went to the other little park and had a play.. including going on the see-saw.. dh and I got on it too and OMG they hurt! Lol .. poor seth took a flying lesson as i wigged back on the seat to try give my bum a rest but the damn thing pinged up and wacked me in the foof and knocked me off... so then dh's end went down quick meaning seth went flying and landed on his back :dohh: poor little man.. but he was all good though :thumbup: had a little cry then went straight back on the see-saw laughing his head off at dh and I. 

Just got back in just after 2pm and i think its safe to say that Seth is shattered. he is a very very grumpy little boy.. so going to make him a bottle and see if he will goto sleep and then im going to have a nap too. :sleep: :sleep: no way im going to make it right through without one. xxxxx


----------



## Cherrybump

i get into it ever now and then lol i youtube how to start it off..

Ohh i like swans when there in the water lol not keen on them when there on the path lol
Sounds like you guys had a great day lol nap sounds good right about now but if i sleep now i want sleep later lol. Its been such a nice day today aswell with the sun out and its not even cold lol glad your making the most of it hun. now time to give yourself a little nap xxx


----------



## Noo

Back from work and going to tuck into a massive slab of my birthday cake :) Yum! Want some??!
 



Attached Files:







Birthday Cake.jpg
File size: 44.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## CottlestonPie

Sounds like a lovely day Seths... And definitely nap worthy! 
Toby went to my mums earlier and DH and I finally got to see the new Die Hard. He might be getting on a bit but I love a bit of Bruce! Toby fell asleep on the way home and is still napping so I might go and lie down. Cinema is good but the chairs aren't great...


----------



## CottlestonPie

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh my god that cake! Wow!


----------



## Cherrybump

oooo i want a peice lol. aww bless i hope you can get a nap to hun xx


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Noo- Happy B-day! I am jealous of your cake! AHH! 
Seths- Geese are evillllllll!  

I am going to chinese today with hubs and kiddos then to build a bear to repair my baby boys puppy whom he loves dearly and can't do much without and lastly off to the aquarium! :)


----------



## Jenny_J

No I dont have a date yet, prob wont till 34 weeks. 

Lol sounds like a right adventure at the park lol. 

That cake looks awesome! 

Im taking hubby to miller and carter for his birthday meal this evening.


----------



## sethsmummy

omg... these meals sound yummy.

Noo - im on my way :haha: that cake looks amazing! :haha: 

Cottleston - im glad you had a nice day with DH hun :D did you get a little nap in hun??

USAF - sounds like you have had a good day today too :D I want to take seth to an aquarium but there isnt one near me :dohh: 

Jenny - aww sucks not to know till that late. The park was fun.. but chilly with the wind. Happy Birthday to your hubby :cake:

I enjoyed my nap :D went to sleep at half 4 and got up at 6ish. Going to jump in the bath now to try ease my hips.. although im not holding out much hope since my bath is one of those stupid half size things which is no good for sinking into nice hot water as it barely covers anything :growlmad: :dohh: 

oh and guess what woke me up from my nap.... dreaming about biscuits!! Fox's biscuits... and now i really want some!! and dont have any or any spare pennies to go grab some :dohh: my first proper craving this pregnancy lol xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Mmmm bisquits! Crunch creams are my fave. Beats my craving of cabbage and gravy haha

Sounds like we napped about the same times! I woke up just before 6 and figured I should probably wake Toby up. Think we're in for a rough night or at least a tricky bed time as he napped for three hours so late in the day. Oh well. 

Enjoy your bath! Ive started making the most of mine while I can still get in and out on my own. I give it a month til I get stuck :haha:


----------



## sethsmummy

it was the chocolate ones i was dreaming of. hehe i went through a cabbage and gravy phase with seth.. lasted around 10 weeks!!
You never know hun he may still sleep ok. Seth can sometimes nap from 4-6 and then still go down at 8. hes just gone down tonight at 8:45 and looks shattered even though he napped when i napped. 
hahaha i got stuck in mine last week i think it was :haha: almost had to call dh through to help me out! I ended up just having a shower.. thought if i put the pies in the oven then just have a shower.. by the time i get out they will be ready. yeah :blush: get out the shower 20 minutes later.. thinking "why cant i smell pie".. :dohh: i turned the oven on.. but left the tray with the pies sitting on the hob :dohh: :haha:

I'm heading to bed now. Nice early morning tomorrow to get seth ready for nursery *yawn*. Feeling rather restless tonight. hope your all good though. sweet dreams everyone xxx


----------



## Noo

After todays shift - PLEASE contact your midwife if your baby's movements pattern changes :(


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Fell flat on my butt after my bath :( was going down my stairs *sigh* I think all is well but still scary gah. I rubbed my belly and told Fallon sorry lol!


----------



## sethsmummy

USAF_WIFE said:


> Fell flat on my butt after my bath :( was going down my stairs *sigh* I think all is well but still scary gah. I rubbed my belly and told Fallon sorry lol!

oh no USAF, I'm glad you are ok!! Not nice when you have a fall.

Noo - im guessing there was some bad news on your shift today :hugs: :hugs: Im so sorry it wasn't a nice shift :hugs: :hugs: Are you ok hun? xxxx


----------



## Jenny_J

Whats up Noo? 

Baby wasn't moving at her usual time last night ( between 10 and 11) I had nightmares about it all night, felt some wiggles at 7am and a couple of tiny ones sibce. Hope she starts moving property soon


----------



## CottlestonPie

Seths you were right! He slept til 5:30, came in for cuddles and we slept again til half 8!
Lol at the pies! How annoying... Blame prego brain :haha:

Noo, hope you're ok. Must be horrible when bad things happen at work like that :hugs:

USAF, glad you're alright hun

Jenny, hope bubs starts moving again properly soon

Afm.. Started my rite of passage today. Yknow, the one with the leaky boobs. :dohh: I was hoping it wouldn't start so soon.


----------



## sethsmummy

has she started moving properly yet Jenny? If not id give midwife a ring.. have you tried the whole lying on your left hand side, drinking cold juice etc?? 

Cottleston - Im so jelous of these awsome sleeps Toby is having lol. Seth came running through at 7:20am.. hehe 10 mins before the alarm.. but those last 10 mins are the best :haha: 
uh-oh for the leaky boobs.. hehe mine only leak if i squeeze the nipple so im safe lol. 

anybody else enjoying the sunshine xx


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Ahh just noticed the post from Noo, sorry hun I hope you are ok I know bad news is rough to give and see as a midwife but prob double when you are pregnant as you get more emotional. At least for me I would.


----------



## Jenny_J

Yes iv had some wiggles, her kicks are not as strong now, but iv read that that can happen asas they get bigger. 

No naps for me this week, with the kids being off school.


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies, Weird how you mention falling on your bum in the bath. I went in the bath last night to. i kneel down first and tried to fall back slowly to my bum which i managed but all the water kind of spashed out the back lol and went everywhere :|.

Yeah there movement changes slighly i noticed as they get bigger. Which i read was normal since there room is getting smaller. plus paige has her quite days and her active days lol.

I seen this new born today and i was in awee (that will be us all soon)

I posted in the april munchikins group yesterday as we were talking about keep that whoo haa area tidy lol not an easy job when your doing it so blind lol


----------



## sethsmummy

glad youv had some wiggles jenny. Ethans kicks/punches and rolls have been just as strong as ever but he apparently still had lots of room in there as he feels small. 
Oh no for kids being off school. Our lot only had 2 days lol. 

Cherry urgh there is nothing worse than when that happens lol but i do it all the time. 
awies i love seeing newborn babies :cloud9: but i get jelous.. want mine now :haha: 
I got dh to do my downstairs area for me when i was 35 weeks. So its ok now until afterwards. 

well AFM - I didnt think id make it all the way through without pre-e catching me! Got a phone call from my midwife earlier asking did i know the consultant wanted me to have twice weekly bloods/bp checks as my last bloods came back elevated. When i said no she was shocked. I told her when i saw him on thursday he said once weekly visits to midwife but didnt mention having to have my bloods done again. So she came straight out (took around an hour.. so cue me running round trying to clean!!). my bp was good and urine clear but she did a vaginal swab and the bloods wont come back for a few days. She said i am very borderline pre-eclamptic. If my blood pressure shoots up again.. or the blood continue to deteriorate then ill be taken straight in. xxxx


----------



## Jenny_J

I wish we only had 2 days, I love the kids but they take the pee.

Iv had lots of wiggles and shuffles, not many big kicks, but she did weigh 3lb at last weeks scan, so maybe there is not much room now. 

Im getting these two to bed now. Iv finished watching Dexter and now I dont know what to do with my evenings.


----------



## Cherrybump

I want Paige here now to lol

Aww dear. Lets hope those tests come back ok hun. Your much closer to your due date that us lol i just realised how close you were so you'll have the little one in your arms soon :) xxx


----------



## realbeauty86

Awww Jenny... my LO weighed 3 lb 6oz . I hope he doesn't get too big before his time


----------



## CottlestonPie

Ohh only a couple more weeks hun... Hope you make it! X
can't believe your DH will do your lady garden! Mine won't entertain the idea of even shaving my ankles when I can't reach or giving me a foot rub lol

Jenny... LOVE dexter. So good :D


----------



## Jenny_J

Hope you manage to hold on till term hun, which lets face it is like next week lol. Gods I bet your excited!!! Time is dragging for me now.

I bloody loved that programme, and now it's finished....stupid Netflix gets me depressed :( 
I need another cool series to watch now, before baby is here. 

I wouldn't trust a man with my foof and a razor, im not shaving it again till after now lol, it's impossible.


----------



## Cherrybump

Think ill leave that area until after also was way to much of a effort lol. 

Manage to sleep pretty well last night didnt wanna get out of bed. I do find that i roll onto my back from time to time and i have to adjust back onto one of my sides lol 

Man i going to have to find something to watch on tv from this weekend until birth lol. Although i started watching charmed again lol i only got to season 2 but couldnt watch it somehow my laptop just would play the sound :( so nicking Ryans ps3. Ive got alot of cleaning planned to. Need to give the oven good clean and try and keep this living room in order as Ryan has kindly plot his bits near the tv again :( xxx


----------



## Jenny_J

Morning ladies how are you all today?


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey Jen, I aint to bad. Just little bored lol think i might get my butt up and start getting ready for work lol.

How are you? x


----------



## Sparklegirl

Hey ladies 1stly hope you all doing ok, & enjoying ur bumps & pregnancies & oh/dh r being good to you all ???

i have been out with a very vicious flu/ throat & chest infection but im feeling a better thank God, its was horrible!!

but i have been checking in on u all & reading along :smug:
so much has happenend here the last few weeks..

1stly the baby nursery is finished & all furniture is set up & ready :happydance:.. i am glad its all done coz dh may leave friday for 5 weeks :cry: ( he works away) so everything has to be done b4 he goes..

also had my 3D scan a week ago but she could get nice shots coz no.1 she is lying very very low already & the umbilical cord was infront of here face :dohh:.. but we did manage to see that she has my tiny nose :cloud9:
& chubby cheeks :cloud9: but i get to go back thursday for another try :happydance:

i have also been feeling a lot of pressure on my lady bits the last week, & sometimes i feeling like a burning,opening/ tearing sensation in there :shrug: i have no idea what it is.. it doesnt stay very long jusy like a few seconds & not often i have had it about 4 times now. do any of you experience this :shrug:


----------



## Cherrybump

Never experienced anything like that hun. 

Glad your ok now. Aint being ill it alot worse when your pregnant lol. Glad to hear nursery is all done but it sucks your man will be away for 5 weeks. :(

I only now get this odd pain around my pubic bone/ pelvic area. i find it sore when i sit forward :S so this is pretty much through work lol glad to see friday creeping in slowly xx


----------



## Jenny_J

Im ok just tired. I keep waking up every two hours eithrr to pee, or with hip cramp :-( and with the kids off school im not getting a nap in the day time :-( so im moody, and hubby cant seem to understand why lol. 

I got my 4d scan booked for March 9th :-D my birthday present from hubby

Iv had a warm feeling on and off, feels like its around my cervix, is that kinda what you mean?
Glad your feeling better, a cold is bad enough, let alone an infection. 

I had a dream last night. I gave birth, there were two section scars. And I vould still feel wiggles in my tummy. Them these gross bugs came out :-/ pretty nasty dream.


----------



## Sparklegirl

Jenny_J said:


> Im ok just tired. I keep waking up every two hours eithrr to pee, or with hip cramp :-( and with the kids off school im not getting a nap in the day time :-( so im moody, and hubby cant seem to understand why lol.
> 
> I got my 4d scan booked for March 9th :-D my birthday present from hubby
> 
> Iv had a warm feeling on and off, feels like its around my cervix, is that kinda what you mean?
> Glad your feeling better, a cold is bad enough, let alone an infection.
> 
> I had a dream last night. I gave birth, there were two section scars. And I vould still feel wiggles in my tummy. Them these gross bugs came out :-/ pretty nasty dream.

oh what a nasty dream hun.. 
its not so much warm, its more of a burn sensation that it actually takes my breath away :shrug: oh well i see my gynae next week..

how exciting what a lovely birthday gift from dh:thumbup:


----------



## sethsmummy

Sparklegirl said:


> Jenny_J said:
> 
> 
> Im ok just tired. I keep waking up every two hours eithrr to pee, or with hip cramp :-( and with the kids off school im not getting a nap in the day time :-( so im moody, and hubby cant seem to understand why lol.
> 
> I got my 4d scan booked for March 9th :-D my birthday present from hubby
> 
> Iv had a warm feeling on and off, feels like its around my cervix, is that kinda what you mean?
> Glad your feeling better, a cold is bad enough, let alone an infection.
> 
> I had a dream last night. I gave birth, there were two section scars. And I vould still feel wiggles in my tummy. Them these gross bugs came out :-/ pretty nasty dream.
> 
> oh what a nasty dream hun..
> its not so much warm, its more of a burn sensation that it actually takes my breath away :shrug: oh well i see my gynae next week..
> 
> how exciting what a lovely birthday gift from dh:thumbup:Click to expand...

just a quick reply as i have run and get seth.. will reply to the rest when i get back once lady has been with my bath unit.

I was told yesterday hun its because babies head is down in the pelvis.. although ethan isnt engaged his head is in the brim of my pelvis.. Causing lots of pressure on my bladder and tubes causing the burn and pain. But also hun get checked for a UTI as this could be the cause too :thumbup: im still waiting on my results... ok i best run lol or im going to be late.. takes me forever to waddle down to the nursery! xxxx


----------



## Jenny_J

Aahh what Seths says makes sence, my lo os breech so maybe thats why I just get the feeling sometimes. If I were you id defo talk to midwife or doc about it, just to be sure. 

I packed my hospital bag today :-D eeeeeeeeeexciting :-D
Can't pack babies clothes yet tho, as I have to wash them all first. 

Hubby asked what I wanted for my 30th so I said the scan (it's on group on for 65 quid) and the box set books of Game of thrones :-D


----------



## Squishy1982

HI girls, sorry I haven't been around for a while. I have no time to catch up on all of the pages of posts but hope you are all well.

AFM, my HG sickness seems to be easing off slightly now so hopefully can have a few weeks before madam arrives where I don't feel like crap.
SPD is starting but have got a physio appt booked in.
I am 28 weeks today so just 10 weeks until I have her at 38 weeks, so exciting. Scan tomorrow and seeing consultant so will hopefully get my section date x


----------



## kraftykoala

I am so full of baby that breathing is getting hard work!

We're on half term, the boys have gone to stay with their grandpa for a few days, yesterday I blitzed the kitchen, today I am doing nothing!


----------



## sethsmummy

argh just lost my big reply :growlmad: 

Thanks ladies.. cant believe 2 weeks today at the latest i will be sat with my little man in my arms :cloudnine:

lol cottleston apparently my dh enjoys doing it for me. 

Sparkle!! Its nice to hear from you hun. Sorry to hear you were so ill but im glad you are feeling better hun! Woot for having the nursery done :D but thats such a shame that your dh has to go away for 5 weeks.. is he a military man or work on the riggs?? 
I hope your repeat 3d scan goes better hun. 

ooo jenny :D what a lovely bday present!! That dream you had sounds so horrible!! :hugs: I still need to finish my hospital bag.. haha i best get my stuff hunted out and washed and packed just incase :thumbup: 

Hey squishy!! woohooo for morning sickness tailing off.. but oh no for the spd! Those 10 weeks are going to fly by hun trust me!! :D I hope your scan goes really well tomorrow and that you do get your date :D 

krafty - oh i hope baby drops soon so you can breathe! It must be nice to have some peace and quiet for a night. ooo i need to blitz everywhere again!! 

Got my baby bath unit built now. Its not been looked after the best by the woman i got it from but its better than nothing! Needs a good clean with some disinfectant though. My hips and pelvis are kiling me today... ouch ouch ouch. got a headache too but apart from that im all good today :D xxxx


----------



## Jenny_J

sethsmummy said:


> argh just lost my big reply :growlmad:
> 
> Thanks ladies.. cant believe 2 weeks today at the latest i will be sat with my little man in my arms :cloudnine:
> 
> lol cottleston apparently my dh enjoys doing it for me.
> 
> Sparkle!! Its nice to hear from you hun. Sorry to hear you were so ill but im glad you are feeling better hun! Woot for having the nursery done :D but thats such a shame that your dh has to go away for 5 weeks.. is he a military man or work on the riggs??
> I hope your repeat 3d scan goes better hun.
> 
> ooo jenny :D what a lovely bday present!! That dream you had sounds so horrible!! :hugs: I still need to finish my hospital bag.. haha i best get my stuff hunted out and washed and packed just incase :thumbup:
> 
> Hey squishy!! woohooo for morning sickness tailing off.. but oh no for the spd! Those 10 weeks are going to fly by hun trust me!! :D I hope your scan goes really well tomorrow and that you do get your date :D
> 
> krafty - oh i hope baby drops soon so you can breathe! It must be nice to have some peace and quiet for a night. ooo i need to blitz everywhere again!!
> 
> Got my baby bath unit built now. Its not been looked after the best by the woman i got it from but its better than nothing! Needs a good clean with some disinfectant though. My hips and pelvis are kiling me today... ouch ouch ouch. got a headache too but apart from that im all good today :D xxxx


Was a horrid dream, im guessing my subconscious was trying to make sence of my fear of getting an infection again. I am majorly worried abput it, as my belly sags and gets moist, lots of showers and hair drying for a few weeks. 

Them baby bath units are awesome! I have one too, perfect hight for me, and lots of room for storage. 

Omg 2 weeks! Not too long now hun, I cant wait to see pics :-D


----------



## USAF_WIFE

What is a baby bath unit ladies? :D


----------



## Jenny_J

Its a baby bath and changing/storage unit all in one :-D


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Ooo! I don't use tubs I sink or take babe in bath with me but I do have a changing table with storage! :)


----------



## sethsmummy

awww Jenny :hugs: I hope you dont get an infection again. I have a big overhang so will have to be careful too. 

I know 2 weeks.. omg omg omg. I will put loads of pics on as soon as i get out of hospital. I wont have internet access whilst in hospital... so those of you who have me on FB will see the announcement that he is here and a pic (dh will be posting one for me) and Miwi has my mobile number so she will be getting a text with the birth info so she can post if shes not in hospital herself :D

USAF I would take baby in the bath with me too but i was told i cant go in the bath for 2 weeks after my section. Plus i like to bath babies every night as part of their routine.. but i bath every 2nd day. Seth fits in the baby bath part :haha: So will prob be able to have the both of them in there at the same time. :haha: 

https://www.facebook.com/tara.l.bell.7 <---- my fb link :) xx


----------



## Jenny_J

sethsmummy said:


> awww Jenny :hugs: I hope you dont get an infection again. I have a big overhang so will have to be careful too.
> 
> I know 2 weeks.. omg omg omg. I will put loads of pics on as soon as i get out of hospital. I wont have internet access whilst in hospital... so those of you who have me on FB will see the announcement that he is here and a pic (dh will be posting one for me) and Miwi has my mobile number so she will be getting a text with the birth info so she can post if shes not in hospital herself :D
> 
> USAF I would take baby in the bath with me too but i was told i cant go in the bath for 2 weeks after my section. Plus i like to bath babies every night as part of their routine.. but i bath every 2nd day. Seth fits in the baby bath part :haha: So will prob be able to have the both of them in there at the same time. :haha:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/tara.l.bell.7 <---- my fb link :) xx

I love to give baby a bath as part of her routine too, I believe a bath helps to settle some babies, and its fun too (once they get used to the water, and don't cry bloody murder any more) lol. 

I have sent you a friend request hun, im Jennifer chandler.
If anyone wants to add me this is my link :)
https://www.facebook.com/jennifer.g.chandler.9


----------



## Jenny_J

I found this helpful site today, thought others might be interested, it's about breastfeeding.

https://www.bestbeginnings.org.uk/1-introduction/ce56404c-222c-4b40-8cf9-311a83793030


----------



## sethsmummy

Thanks for the link hun i shall have a watch of that vid tomorrow. 

urgh ok im grumpy.. lol cleaned the kitchen and living room and got myself in a mood coz dh wouldnt help. And this bath unit thing is swaying from side to side :growlmad: And i dont think its supposed to do that.. i thought it would have been pretty darn stable.. iv sent a message to the woman whos sister i got it from to see whether it did it for her too.. if i cant sort it out then she can have it back and ill just have my money back. I'm not putting Ethan in something thats not even stable :growlmad:


----------



## USAF_WIFE

I don't remember how long they told me I can't go in but they also tell us we can't fully bath our babies here until the cord falls off and mine have always taken a while I just use a warm cloth they get a bath like that right after birth. :D


----------



## sethsmummy

I didnt give seth his first proper submerged bath till his cord came off at 10 days old. But before that i still used the bath and just top and tailed him using a soft sponge. then as soon as the cord was off then he got a nice bath every day.. or sometimes more than once since he was a reflux baby so always stank of milk lol xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

I don't even remember when Toby started getting full baths... That's terrible lol
I know he was in his baby bath for about 4 months before we moved him into the proper bath which he LOVED. Bath time was so much calmer after that. 

Hope you get something sorted with the unit seths.. I don't think I'd feel safe with something that didn't feel stable either!

Had a manic day today. Toby has been in one of those moods where he's hyper and wants to jump around but is also clingy and wants cuddles... All at te same time. So demanding!
Of course then DH got in and before he'd even walked across the room he said "before you sit down you should put dinner on so you dot sit down get comfy and not want to cook"
In my head I shouted at him. Really I just did as I was told. Easier sometimes. 
I told him that afterwards, I needed a bath. I asked him if he'd mind getting Toby's milk and feeding the dog. He said yes he would mind. So I start doing it, got to sorting out the dogs antibiotics and DH decided he wanted to butt in and try it a different way. I told him I normally put small bits of the tablet in wraps of ham- but he wanted to give a whole crushed tablet folded in a slice of Swiss cheese. Obviously that resulted in powdered tablet all over the floor, so all my dog got was cheese. Dogs are lactose intolerant. DH got pissed off for telling him he should've done it my way because that's actually worked for the past three or four days. 
So anyway, because he can't be arsed to do anything, or he's too stubborn to follow directions, I'm only just now out of the bath, Toby's now almost asleep so I'm having to go to bed with wet hair because the dryer will wake Toby up. Sigh, yay.


----------



## USAF_WIFE

I have pictures of Braiden's first hospital bath and home bath same with Alix :))) 
Cottleston- I would like to knock your hubby upside the head sometimes o_o


----------



## CottlestonPie

Haha so would I!
Poor bump is a bit achey today. Think the twins know there's a scan tomorrow because one or both have been trying to poke holes in my belly!

I never got shown how to bath Toby at the hospital. We were sent home 9hrs after he was born and it was only that late because we got stuck in a room and forgotten about lol... Should've been 6 hours!


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Aww naughty boys poking their mommy! LOL! I was never shown either just kinda winged it! Here we get 2 or 3 days in the hospital after birth and I did not take it last time left the next day BUT I might this time as long as Braiden is doing ok because seriously everything is there where you need it in the hospital.


----------



## sethsmummy

morning Ladies :D

Cottleston - I think we're gonna end up making up a BnB mob and coming and beating your husband up.. he can be a real jerk to you sometimes :growlmad: 
Cant believe he didn't just listen and do it your way since its been working.. whats the point in changing it now :S just means the poor dog has to miss a dose of antibiotics :dohh: bloody men can be so thick! 
I'm afriad if my dh had said that to me about not sitting down... I would have looked at him and said the exact same thing back at him then sat down. grrrrr 
ooooo good luck for your scan today hun :D I hope both Bert and Ernie and growing good in there! 
We got the choice in the hospital I was at with Seth. I missed his first bath as they must have either washed him in the special care baby unit or whilst they had him overnight the first night. I declined to be shown how to do things and did it my own way once i got home. Apparently where i am this time though you don't get a choice and they show you whether you like it or not if you are staying in lol. 

USAF do you not mind staying in hospitals? I hate it... but dont have much choice having a section :haha: 48 hours minimum after my section.. and im in the night before it too :dohh: Going to be a long few days... I'v never ever been away from seth overnight.. apart from 1 night my mum had him at 2 weeks old. 

Well its happy Term day to me today :D and my ticker has FINALLY changed to a watermelon :happydance: yey :happydance: 
I'm a grumpy ass cow this morning. Dh yet again spend the night taking up the majority of the bed :growlmad: I even cried at one point because i was in so much pain from him constantly ramming into me. my knees, hips, bump, and shoulders were all hurting. At one point I woke up hanging off the damn bed :growlmad: No matter how many times i kicked, elbowed him and growled at him to move (one point i actually told him to "get the fuck over your own side of the bed you twat") he just kept on rolling back again. So today is going to be a fun day filled with pain. Thank hell i did the housework before bed last night!! 
Suppose i best get Seth dressed ready for nursery since dh is still in bed. 

Hope you are all ok today xxxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Aw hun, I hope your pain eases off this morning. Kick DH onto the sofa next time! I'm lucky in that me and DH are both edge-of-the-bed sleepers so I usually have a ton of room. I woke him up a couple of times fidgeting last night though. I couldn't sleep at all. Took me til about 3am to get comfy. Then Toby came in at 4. :dohh:
I'm gonna have to start training Toby to stay in his own room methinks.


----------



## Jenny_J

Morning ladies. 

Next time push hin off the bed Seths lol, bloody men.
Yay for term day, im so excited for you to have baby :-D

I went to get up from sitting down last night, and had the most horrific pain in my foof and lower stomach, it made me cry out and fall to my knees, felt like baby was coming out. I cried my eyes out on the floor, Sean was trying to get me to tell him what was going on, I could hardly talk. 
I looked it up, and if the pain goes, and there is no bleeding its prob just ligament pain. That will teach me for not resting in the afternoon ay. Kids will just have to play in their rooms while I rest this afternoon, they are old enough to not be up my ass 24/7 anyway lol. I really hope it doesn't happen again. I have a midwife app tomo, so il mention it then.


----------



## Sparklegirl

here is my 3d pics ladies

https://img138.imageshack.us/img138/1295/61065289.jpg

https://img443.imageshack.us/img443/4548/pizapcom13612713969401.jpg 

& a link to my finished nursery

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/1741037-our-disney-themed-nursery.html#post25581257


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Nah I don't mind here Seths once baby is born I get my iv out shortly after and its just me and baby in the room with access to what I need for after care and they bring in medication if needed and food and its sooo quiet. Its crazy going back home where hubby and kiddos will want to be all over me and I will just want rest and to adjust a tad to my new lo but at the same time I am scared about my current youngest sometimes I feel I should have waited as he still needs me so much and is a mamas boy. :(


----------



## CottlestonPie

Aww those pics are gorgeous sparkle.. And so clear. Lovely!

USAF.. I think the difference here is that you're on a ward with up to five other new mums so you get no peace and it's harder to get bonding time. A private room sounds lovely!
I have the same worries as you with LO. He'll be 26 months (ish) when the twins arrive and he's still a proper mummy's boy. I worry he'll feel pushed aside :(

Wish me luck ladies... My sister I on her way round with my five year old nephew. Him nd Toby are going to attempt to bake nutella cookies for their granddads birthday. Eeeeeek!


----------



## USAF_WIFE

CottlestonPie said:


> Aww those pics are gorgeous sparkle.. And so clear. Lovely!
> 
> USAF.. I think the difference here is that you're on a ward with up to five other new mums so you get no peace and it's harder to get bonding time. A private room sounds lovely!
> I have the same worries as you with LO. He'll be 26 months (ish) when the twins arrive and he's still a proper mummy's boy. I worry he'll feel pushed aside :(
> 
> Wish me luck ladies... My sister I on her way round with my five year old nephew. Him nd Toby are going to attempt to bake nutella cookies for their granddads birthday. Eeeeeek!

Yeah this is true I can understand why you guys are totally ready to go home haha I do get a room to myself thankfully or id prob rather deal with my bunch then random women and several babes crying. Yep my lil guy turns 2 in may so I totally am scared for him and I will be honest I quite like having my mommys boy and don't want to lose the bond. :cry:


----------



## jen1019

Hi Girls... sorry I have been so absent lately! I've been exhausted and not been online very much. I hope you ladies are doing well... I will try to go through and read some of the past thread pages. Hard to believe I am creeping up on 22 weeks already. I am already starting to suffer from swollen feet which feels really early-- hopefully it doesn't get too bad by summer!

What has everyone been up to? Keeping busy? We did our baby registries this weekend and it was a lot of fun. My mom and sister tagged along with my hubby and I and it was nice to have someone who has little kids there to help out. There are a few things that we've already bought, or that my sister will give us which will help. But there is still a LOT to get. We have the crib, changing table, bassinet, bathtub, and a few smaller things. Still need our travel system, high chair, bouncer, jumper, pack n play... excited for my baby shower in April though! My sister and mom are doing a lot of planning and I just think that it will be so much fun. How about you ladies-- did you have a shower (I know it's more of an American custom ) or what are your thoughts on them?

Sparklegirl- I saw the nursery. It's a amazing


----------



## Cherrybump

I like the idea of giving baby a bath each night to help settle them lol. i left this page open before i went out this morning and forgot to reply lol so i may have replyed to a page or so back by the time i post this lol


----------



## Cherrybump

Awwa cottleson, your man is needs a good slap from all us ladies lol. I would let him to go and make his own food as your carry 2 of his babies and need a to relax as much as you can. Ive now got ryan to make his own tea. but i do ask him always when i come in if he wants anything and once ive sat down he can make his own lol...

Just kind iof skimmed down this page there lol..

Jen i think i have a swollen foot to. I woke up this morning and my foot was a bit sore when walking on it. Not sure if its a trapped nerve or swollen although it doesn look it had the problem all day :( just happy to be home now and put my feet up. Taken my socks of to as i never let them air lol xx


----------



## Jenny_J

Evening everyone, how was your day?

I ventured up to the park with the kids, and a friend and her children. Was pretty manic when they popped in for a coffee after. My house is not a big one really. Im going to try and hang out more with other moms when im all better after baby is here. I tend to keep myself hidden away most of the time, don't know why really lol.


----------



## jen1019

Oh, what is with these men not being able to take care of themselves? I am pretty lucky most of the time-- mine does the dishes and the laundry and we work pretty well together. Things were different once upon a time, but I'm happy with the way things are now. My only issue is having him work in the spare bedroom. We need to get this cleaned out so we are able to start converting it into the nursery before May! The end of June will be here before we know it...

I've noticed the last few weeks with my feet swelling. It's both of them. I can't wear most of my shoes. I am trying to drink more water and stay away from sodium whenever possible. I put my feet up when I get home and that seems to help. Maybe I need a footrest for under my desk at work lol

I also like the idea of bathing the baby at night to wind down. I will be trying the Aveeno as my sister has said she likes that a lot more than the Johnson and Johnson.


----------



## Cherrybump

I think im going to make myself a bath lol after talking about baths lol

Dunno if i mentioned my left foot had being playing up think i had a trapped nerve or something as i was pretty hard to walk on early but its ok now that ive put it up lol xx


----------



## sethsmummy

awww sparkle... I LOVE your pics <3 how cute <3 and omg your nursery is amazing!

jenny - deff sounds like ligament pain hun.. i get that too if i stand too fast.. i learned my lesson quickly lol 

usaf - ooo i tell you im so looking forward to having my own room this time round. Sharing was not nice when i had seth. 

jen - hey hun :D glad to hear from you! aww it sounds like you had a right blast doing your registry :D I'v never had a shower and dont think i ever could have one. lol i wouldn't feel comfy having one unless it was a no gift thing. Although it would be lovely to have everyone buy all the babies things :hehe: 

Urgh were all getting swollen feet. Mine are puffy and really sore tonight.. not even a nice relaxing bath helped. here's hoping putting my feet up in bed will help. Sorry its not a long proper reply tonight ladies.. feeling shattered (have started nesting properly) and not got long on the laptop before dh wants it back. 

Hope you are all feeling ok tonight and manage to get a good night sleep.. my elbows are sharpened and ready for tonights fun :haha: dh will be pushed out of bed if hes anything like last night :dohh:

lots of love xxxx

p.s ... just to make you all smile and giggle... Seth had a typical child moment this morning on the way to nursery... wasnt watching where he was going and walked face first into a downspout outside the shop :haha: he was ok though after a little cuddle.. back to eating his crisps lol xxxx


----------



## realbeauty86

Sparkle your nursery is B E A utiful!!! I wish u could fly to Chicago and hook my babes room up lol

Seth I hope tonight is better for u, I just push my OH, but I dont have to do much... he jumps up anytime I move, making sure nothing's wrong lol

Jenny hope that pain stops. I've had a weird pain today, Idk if it was bhicks or what

Also my feet are starting to swell and if I say so myself, lol they look like elephant feet lol my OH eyes shot out his head when he saw cuz he didn't believe me just telling him...


----------



## Jellycat

:hi: glad you had a nice birthday Noo, sorry for your hard shift :hugs:

Seth - hope your bloods remain the same so you still deliver on your planned date
Exciting to think baby will be here soon!

Sparkle lovely pics of baby 

Jen - drink lots of fluid too for your feet and keep them moving as much as possible whilst at work - it can be painful as had it with JJ and didn't dissapear for couple of days after JJ was born.

Cottlestonpie are you planning to see a Physio for your SPD? As I'd hate to see you suffer the rest of the pregnancy. Happy v day 

Afm not much to report got to tell work my finish date and they have agreed ican take a days holiday each week when I return so that means full pay but only work 4 days for awhile.


----------



## Noo

I'm very surprised at how early work expect people to tell ten their finish dates! I mean, how are you supposed to know how well you'll be coping in 12-15 weeks time?! You may wish to finish earlier!


----------



## Cherrybump

Morning ladies. My foot is ok this morning didnt get my butt up for a bath lol got stuck on the couch and once OBEM was finished i got a huge leg cramp in my other leg :( trying to get of couch as fast as i could to straighten it out was difficult lol. 

Yeah i had to let my work know just after getting my Mat 1 form. and i had to fill in a sheet so they knew when i was planning to head off. Im glad i made it for this week to be my last working week because im struggling already lol and i really wanted the month to prepare myself and get this house whipped into shape lol. 

So happy thursday ladies :0 one more day after today for me and whoo haa.

xxxx


----------



## sethsmummy

Morning Ladies :D 

realbeauty - lol i shove my oh too but it doesn't do much good :haha: lol what is it with men and not believing us when we tell them our symptoms. :dohh: 

Jellycat - my bloods from monday came back "within normal parameters" so fingers crossed. I see the midwife again at 3pm today to get bloods/bp and urine done again. Looking forward to hearing bubbs heartbeat again. Thats good that work have said you can take one day a week holiday :thumbup: 

I agree with Noo , its a bit silly asking someone so early on when they will want to finish :S I mean you could be having a real easy time of it at the start and then you start to really struggle.. or the other way round. I don't think you should have to tell them untill at least 28 weeks.

Hey Cherry - oh no that cramp sounds horrid! I'v only had that once in my pregnancy! I woke up with it in the middle of the night shouting no no no.. dh sprang up wondering what was wrong lol has to be the most painful thing ever :dohh: Not long left in the week hun then you can relax :D 

xxxx


----------



## Noo

Seths - You should TOTALLY get that cramp when DH is on your side of the bed ;) Give him a proper fright :) I'm evil!


----------



## sethsmummy

ahaha id love that idea.. if the cramp didn't hurt so damn much. I hate the fact that you know its coming too but theres not much you can do about it :haha:

how are you feeling today Noo?? :hugs: xxx


----------



## Noo

sethsmummy said:


> how are you feeling today Noo?? :hugs: xxx

Pretend! Not too bad today. Finished nights yesterday but strangely slept quite well last night. Tucking into a massive sausage and bacon sarnie for brunch :) Well... I'm sharing one with two cats and a dog *sigh* Got my booking in appt this afternoon but not sure the MW will be impressed as I'll be bringing Coby with me as I have no one to have him as no one knows I'm pregnant yet!


----------



## sethsmummy

I shouldn't see you taking Coby being a problem hun, I'v had Seth at every single one of my appointments whether dh has been there also or not. He's usually really well behaved :) Last time he showed the midwife where to find The heartbeat.. and he was right :haha: 
Good luck with the appointment though hun, I hope it goes well. Do you think you will get your 12 week scan date whilst you are there? 
That sandwich sounds so good! I'v just had a cheese sandwich mmmmm. I now really, really want a chocolate covered cream donut lol. Shame its not pay day till tomorrow :haha: 
I'm glad you got a really good sleep hun :) Always makes things a lot better. 

I'm quite looking forward to walking to the midwife today.. the sun is gorgeous and hopefully its heated up now so my arms wont be red raw by the time i get back like they were this morning. haha was colder than i thought it looked :dohh: xxx


----------



## Noo

Nah, I'll no doubt get the scan date a week before in the post! I don't want any screening so I'll prob either be 10-11 weeks or be nearer 14 weeks so they can fit those in between who want screening. Though by LMP I'm 9+4 already so I'd sway towards 13/14 weeks by LMP (12-13 by dates).


----------



## CottlestonPie

Ooh good luck at the MW appointments ladies... I take Toby to my appointments. I think they understand that you can't always get babysitters for every appointment. 

Little man keeps disturbing me while I'm trying to reply so I'll catch up later! lol


----------



## Jenny_J

Morning everyone. 

Im a grumpy dragon today. Mostly due to my 10 year old son acting like a 3 year old, fun!! 
And iv got to take both kids with me to midwife appointment today too.


----------



## sethsmummy

oh wow Noo, my scan was booked at my booking appointment.. she phoned the antenatal clinic up whilst at my house. 

I agree with cottleston - surely they should understand if you need to take your children. Although i do know with our scans you cant take children unless there is an extra adult to watch them. Which is a lot of damn good if you cant get a babysitter.. i was almost in that position as dh was working but got laid off the week before my first scan :dohh:

oh no Jenny, i feel for you! 10 year old boys are seriously hard work!! My ex's son was a horror when he was 10 :devil: And i really mean a proper devil child. Thankfully he's calmed down now and actually realised he needs to stick in at school and stuff.

Well im annoyed at the nursery. Picked seth up and asked if he had been to the toilet, they said yeah but he didnt do anything. so i took him to see if he needed... he'd already had an accident and had been left! The poor boy stank :growlmad: Not a happy mummy. But on a nice note they made cakes today which he enjoyed and he has brought home 'Talk Time Teddy' so i have to write a little diary to say what Seth and Teddy get upto for the rest of the day.. haha will need to write loads since it'll come to the midwife with us. 

xxxx


----------



## Jenny_J

Leo isn't so bad, he just expects me to entertain him all holiday, qhen he has an x box, a ds and loads of dvds and toys. And he nags constantly for snacks. By the end of the day my brain is mush. 

My dad has offered to take me to my appointment, thank god. 

Well done to Seth, he must of been a very good boy today :-D


----------



## sethsmummy

hehe Jenny - im lucky that way.. seth entertains himself most of the time.. prefers to play by himself. and well if iput him on xbox he wouldnt come off of it all day :haha: thats good that your dad can take you to your appointment :thumbup: 

he must have been :D then again they always say he is good as gold while he is there :wohoo:

argh my sister might be coming to visit tonight.. oh no.. but i suppose that means shes coming before iv gutted so i wont get so snappy at the kids if they make mess. .. UNLESS they go to mess with Ethans swing or bath unit since it has the nappies etc in it already. Ooo fiunny... when i was putting things in it yesterday i asked Seth to take the nappies from the cot and but them in the 'bath thing' ...... que me forgetting the bathroom door was open... hahahaha he had been putting them in the bath :haha: xxx


----------



## kraftykoala

My youngest son is called Leo :) 

Ive only had to take the boys to one appointment as they're generally at school when I have them luckily. 

My pram was delivered into the shop today so I've picked it up so my FIL can take it home with him later, my hubby thinks I'm mad but I can't have it in the house until sprout is here, its currently in the car!


----------



## jen1019

Seths- Round ligament pain sucks! I have definitely been taking my time standing up, especially when getting out of bed. Doing the registry was fun but SO tiring. I have always loved going to baby showers, I think they are so much fun. The thought that I will actually be having one of my own seems quite surreal to be honest. I thought it was way too early to be getting swollen feet... I'm not even 22 weeks!! I thought I'd get them maybe about 30 or 35 weeks... no such luck! 

Did DH make it through the night, or did you push him out of bed? haha...

Realbeauty- hope that you're feeling better and that the pains get better. So funny about OH looking at your feet-- I am sure by the end mine will look like elephant feet, too. They weren't the tiniest of feet to begin with!

Jelly- Thanks for the info. I have been trying to drink MORE fluids... I have been drinking about 3L a day, but apparently that isn't cutting it. It's hard for me to move around while at work b/c I have a desk job but I make frequent trips to the ladies room! haha 

That'll be nice when you return to work to only work 4 days but get full pay. How much longer do you have at work?

Cherry- Glad to hear your foot is ok, but sorry about the leg cramps. Those are the worst. I got a charlie horse about a week ago and it was one of the worst pains ever! :( You are almost all done with work. How exciting! I wish I had the option of taking off a month before LO arrives. If I can, I will be working up until LO arrives. Unless the doctor pulls me out, in which case I will get disability pay for it. Hopefully you get to your bath soon. I would love one, but I haven't had one since before I got pregnant. I love them extremely hot, and would prefer not to hard boil baby girl! :haha:


----------



## Jenny_J

I had 4 extra kids in the house yesterday, it was manic, bit they were playing upstaors most of the time. And I make the kids clean and tidy their own rooms, evil mom lol. 

All was fine at the midwives, not seeing her again till 36 weeks now. Probably be the last time I see her before baby is here. 

Leo is an awesome name, my Leo came out roaring. :-D


----------



## Noo

All booked and official. I think I was her quickest booking appt in history (I'd filled everything in and just handed it to her!) Just need to wait for my scan and consultant appt in the post.


----------



## Jellycat

Jen I'm working until 35 1/2 weeks so got another 11 weeks at work yet! 

Noo Hillarious can just imagine you going in and handing everything already done 

Jenny are you having a c section ? As I thought you'd see the mw at 38/40/41 weeks - or that's what it is where I am


----------



## sethsmummy

Woot krafty :D Pram arriving is so exciting. hehe my MIL had a go at me with seth because i had the pram in the house from around 20 weeks.. this time iv had it since i was 11 weeks. 

jen dh was fab last night.. only had to nudge him once so it was a good sleep :D Aww i hope you have a really nice baby shower.. i dont have enough friends to have one even if i wanted :haha: 
hmm keep an eye on the feet hun, i know it can get quite bad during pregnancy.. think i have been quite lucky to be honest with mine. Oh yes, stand slowly.. haha i got myself this morning. Something fell and made a huge bang.. so me thinking it was seth falling out of bed i jumped up and ran... wasnt seth.. and then i was in killer pain for a few mins. not nice :dohh: 

jenny - glad to hear all was good at the midwife hun :D omg 4 extra kids... you must be mad :haha: and your not evil.. seth is made to clear up his own mess and i always was as a child. When hes big enough seth will be making his own bed too. I think its a good thing teaching them to clean up from a young age :thumbup: 

Noo - woot.. haha i bet she was shocked. Although it must be nice to have someone who knows everything already lol. save them filling in loads of forms etc. But then again id filled in my notes before my booking appointment lol. Just handed the midwife them and she only had a few little bits to fill out. I hope your scan/consultant date comes through quickly :D 

Jelly - it wont be long before it seems like no time at all till you finish

AFM - midwife went well. bp was 130/76 and urine only had trace protein. Found ethan straight away! Im now only measuring 2 weeks ahead instead of 4 weeks so hopefully no massive baby for me :D Took seth to the park on the way home and he loved it since there was a little girl there :) xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Hope your apps went well..

Talking over sandwiches i really want a bacon/sausage one now lol.
Seths that doughnut i had early was so yummy the creme inside was like mashmallow-ish lol was so yummy my dad helped himself to a second one lol. Wish we got a krispie kreme years ago. Made my day.

jen1019: oh i do love my bath nice and hot to lol. but i would hate to think i made them over hot and cook her like you said lol. 
I seem to get odd pains everywhere these days. I left work ok until i got to the main road and i got this really sore pain right around my bump and around my back. Had to walk to my bus stop holding my wobbly bit and the button of my bump and wobbly along lol. it soon went away once i had sat down on the bus. I aint sure how im going to cope when the contraction start lol im not good with pain and im only going to try gas and air lol.


Well it's my last day tomorrow at work and then i start Mat leave :dance:dance:

So happy but i have to go and see one of the managers before leaving and one person in HR guessing they all wanan say good luck and good bye lol wonder if ill get cards lol i was talking to someone today about getting cards turns out one of the managers on my floor is leaving tomorrow to lol but he's going back to his own country lol.

Hope to get some cleaning gear in on saturday to help me out when i decide to give the oven good clean and the deep fat fryer(chip pan) lol seems to get greasy :( and i cant shift it. 
I think just giving the house one good clean in genral will help me keep busy lol. 

Well im heading off for tonight ladies hope you all sleep well. (ive been having good sleeps and not wanting to get up lol) xxxxx


----------



## Jenny_J

Jellycat said:


> Jen I'm working until 35 1/2 weeks so got another 11 weeks at work yet!
> 
> Noo Hillarious can just imagine you going in and handing everything already done
> 
> Jenny are you having a c section ? As I thought you'd see the mw at 38/40/41 weeks - or that's what it is where I am

Yeah im having a section, im not sure if I have to go have those final appointments at hospital or not, no one tells me anything lol.



sethsmummy said:


> Woot krafty :D Pram arriving is so exciting. hehe my MIL had a go at me with seth because i had the pram in the house from around 20 weeks.. this time iv had it since i was 11 weeks.
> 
> jen dh was fab last night.. only had to nudge him once so it was a good sleep :D Aww i hope you have a really nice baby shower.. i dont have enough friends to have one even if i wanted :haha:
> hmm keep an eye on the feet hun, i know it can get quite bad during pregnancy.. think i have been quite lucky to be honest with mine. Oh yes, stand slowly.. haha i got myself this morning. Something fell and made a huge bang.. so me thinking it was seth falling out of bed i jumped up and ran... wasnt seth.. and then i was in killer pain for a few mins. not nice :dohh:
> 
> jenny - glad to hear all was good at the midwife hun :D omg 4 extra kids... you must be mad :haha: and your not evil.. seth is made to clear up his own mess and i always was as a child. When hes big enough seth will be making his own bed too. I think its a good thing teaching them to clean up from a young age :thumbup:
> 
> Noo - woot.. haha i bet she was shocked. Although it must be nice to have someone who knows everything already lol. save them filling in loads of forms etc. But then again id filled in my notes before my booking appointment lol. Just handed the midwife them and she only had a few little bits to fill out. I hope your scan/consultant date comes through quickly :D
> 
> Jelly - it wont be long before it seems like no time at all till you finish
> 
> AFM - midwife went well. bp was 130/76 and urine only had trace protein. Found ethan straight away! Im now only measuring 2 weeks ahead instead of 4 weeks so hopefully no massive baby for me :D Took seth to the park on the way home and he loved it since there was a little girl there :) xxx

Well I went to the park with one of the moms from school, and she had 4 kids with her, plus my two, it was a mad house lol. Was all fine till Bo (my siamese cat, who is friendly, but doesn;t take any shit) got pissed off and gently clawed Lilah, she wasn't bleeding though, but being 3 years old she was a huge drama queen lol. 
Even when the kids were younger, id make them help me tidy their toys etc... the work never stops though, my two never wana tidy still lol.

Iv been watching obem series 1 on netflix, and now I never wana see another delivery lol.


----------



## sethsmummy

cherry - i want one! they look so good! Plus i seen a pic of a huge angel cake by mr kipling today! So of course i want that too! I LOVE angel cake :cloud9: Gonna have to get some tomorrow. 
I love hot baths too.. and iv not let being pregnant stop me either. my bath is a silly little half size thing so theres no way on earth i could cook ethan lol. Sorry to hear youv been having pains though hun but woop for one day left :dance: Sleep tight hun :flower:

Jenny - im just seeing midwife for my last appointments. Saw consultant at 36. and my 37/38 week apps are with midwife :thumbup: 
Poor pussy cat lol I think all 3 year olds are drama queens.. including Seth. lol i know what you mean.. iv gutted the living room tonight.. but can guaruntee seth will trash it tomorrow! I have found someone to take my coffee table from me.. and my sister is buying my hi-fi so that gets those out of my way :D They dont get used and just take up room :dohh: next on my list is the kitchen but that wont take me too long. Then its my bedroom then the boys room and lastly the big cupboard.. not looking forward to that one. I did have it all nice and tidy.. but as per when dh went looking for something he just threw stuff all over the place so its a tip and you cant even get into it anymore! 

xxxx


----------



## Miwi

Hi ladies! I hope you're all doing well. It's been absolutely ages since I was around properly to post! Whoops!!

Just thought I'd give you all a little update on me and LO before I jump back in to the thread :) I had a hospital appointment yesterday (Thursday) and while being examined the dr told me in 2cms dilated and she could feel baby's head!! Yey! She never mentioned how effaced I am though.

Long story short I'm being taken in for induction on Monday morning if I don't go into labor on my own this weekend! Eeek, I'm excited! She says it should only take a pessary to get me going so fingers crossed.

I'm going to try and catch up with how you're all doing over the weekend while I'm (trying to) relax :haha: 

Oooh and here's my 38+1 bump. Will have to take the last one on Sunday night!! 
https://i1286.photobucket.com/albums/a602/miwi_spud/e436b99b691e0c9ff884c9923dd5d3c0_zps588d162f.jpg


----------



## sethsmummy

Good morning ladies :)

MIWI WAKEY WAKEY haha im excited! Hope you managed to get some sleep last night hun? Took me forever to goto sleep after our chat i was so excited :haha:

I had an ok sleep last night, dh behaved BUT my silly hips and shoulders didn't. every hour on the dot i was up with pain in my hip and shoulder that i was lying on... so had to switch.. and urgh is that such a mission now :dohh: Tried lying on my back for a little but that just caused pain so had to flip back onto a side. 
It's pay day today ... and.... im going to get an angel cake... num num so looking forward to it

I hope you all managed to have a good night sleep and there aren't too many aches and pains this morning :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Miwi!! That's so exciting! THREE DAYS AAAHHHH!!! :D

Seths. Sorry to hear you had a rough night. I seemed to wake up every 5 minutes with all manner of aches and pains too. And DH had a fart attack which even woke him up at one point :haha:

Enjoy your angel cake hun!


----------



## Miwi

Ahhhh I think I've gotten your hopes up Seths lol. I think I will be still here on Sunday night so lets not get too excited ;) 

I keep waking in the middle if the night, it's not nerves I think my sleep pattern is just a bit messed up . . . Oh well, no point trying to fix it now lol.

How are you Cottles Hun?? Xxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Good thanks hun... Mich more relaxed now v day has been and gone. Currently got a fist fight going on in my belly. Hoping it's Bert trying to unbreechify himself. 

So I've popped upstairs to get dressed... Left Toby downstairs to play. Sounds like he's found DHs old phone and got on YouTube. All I can hear is him jumping around to the Gangnam Style MC Hammer mashup, shouting GANGNAM STYLE! To himself :rofl:
Poor thing is gonna be horrified when he's older and I tell him that was his first favourite song!


----------



## Sparklegirl

Miwi said:


> Hi ladies! I hope you're all doing well. It's been absolutely ages since I was around properly to post! Whoops!!
> 
> Just thought I'd give you all a little update on me and LO before I jump back in to the thread :) I had a hospital appointment yesterday (Thursday) and while being examined the dr told me in 2cms dilated and she could feel baby's head!! Yey! She never mentioned how effaced I am though.
> 
> Long story short I'm being taken in for induction on Monday morning if I don't go into labor on my own this weekend! Eeek, I'm excited! She says it should only take a pessary to get me going so fingers crossed.
> 
> I'm going to try and catch up with how you're all doing over the weekend while I'm (trying to) relax :haha:
> 
> Oooh and here's my 38+1 bump. Will have to take the last one on Sunday night!!
> https://i1286.photobucket.com/albums/a602/miwi_spud/e436b99b691e0c9ff884c9923dd5d3c0_zps588d162f.jpg

Wow miwi awesome news :happydance: u get to meet lil baba soon :cloud9:
goodluck hun & fx :hugs:


----------



## Miwi

Haha Cottles I still love how you call them Bert and Ernie!! Gets me every time lol. Fx'd Bert decides to spin around. Can't imagine what it's like to have two in there. LO was going crazy all afternoon, I had to stay after my appointment for monitoring as she was moving so much they thought she could have been distressed, thankfully all is fine. That was painful enough with one!! 
Aw bless Toby, thats one to tell the future girlfriend ;) Poor boy is going to regret that lol. 

Thanks Sparkle :) Hope you're doing well! Xx


----------



## Sparklegirl

ok so i had my last 3D scan yesterday.. she was a little more co operative but umbilical chord was still there.. but i did get to see her yawn & drink & rubbing here eyes :cloud9: 
they also confirmed she has loads of hair already, just like her mama :winkwink:
dh left this morning for 6 weeks :cry: he will be back when im 38weeks hopefully she waits on her daddy :dohh: & doesnt come earlier but u never know :shrug:

i just hope i cope these last few weeks coz its getting very difficult to do things for myself like put on shoes & socks :blush: 
i have never felt more pregnant & huge till now :nope: it seems that my back hurts when i sit to long or stand or lay down :dohh: but i suppose it could be alot worse..

We have also decided on a name :happydance: ladies meet...


















Alyssa Lynn Hartman :cloud9:



https://img820.imageshack.us/img820/5845/3dscan2a.jpg

https://img534.imageshack.us/img534/7005/lilmunchkin.jpg


----------



## Miwi

Aw Sparkle I love her name and that picture is so darn cute!! I always wanted a 4d scan, but it's a bit late for me now lol. You must be so excited!

I'm sorry your DH is leaving for 6 werks, that's hard. If it helps though with the size thing I really avent grown too much in the last few weeks, think I had my biggest spurt around 32 weeks and then I've only grown gradually. And for 38 weeks I think I'm doing ok, A LOT bett than I had imagined anyway, so try not to worry and just take it easy :) I hope you have friends / family around to keep you company while he's gone? Enjoy the peace and quiet and . . . The bed to yourself!! Yeoooo! :haha:


----------



## Cherrybump

Miwi: brillant news that you get to meet little one soon. :)

Thanks Seths. i did get a good sleep :) I even made a smoothie this morning thinking maybe it might just get paige moving little more lol but nope i must have to much sugar lol oooh its pay day for me to. i owe my mum money back for yesterday she bought my shopping so my sister could go out today lol 

Well i just wanna say * Hooraaaay this is my last day at work whoop whoop* lol supper excited been ask to go see one of the managers before i leave but i really cant be bummed so i think ill pretend i forgot lol and just see the person in HR.. Then next time i see her il just say if its mention oh im so sorry i tottally forgot heehee. Just cause ive i got hunting for them ill miss my bus and i hate waiting in the darn cold longer than i half to. 
Not sure what the heck that pain was all about guessing paige thought she's be nice and stretch what she could out side ways. But today i feel like i have alot of pressure down there :S who knows whats going on lol just blame everything on ligament pain lol. 

xxxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Oh sparkle i know how you feel about the shoes/ socks im struggling with mines to now lol not easy job. Sorry to hear that hubby of for the 6 weeks now. and glad your scan went better this time. 

Ps. Paige has now woke up so i guess that smoothie as worked:) feel bit better now and my back is starting to achy now lol cant win can i.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Sparkle, sorry your oh has to be gone for so long. Must be tough especially at the moment. :hugs: gorgeous pics though and I looove her name xx

Yay for your last day at work cherry! Don't blame you for not wanting to hang around for the manager... I'd be out of there the second I could too!


(I'm boycotting socks. They dig into my cankles and I can't get them on or off properly. Nuisance!)


----------



## Cherrybump

See i have to wear them to work as there pretty tight with there uniform lol some girls dont wear them and im like oh maybe i could get away with it but in the back of my mind i feel like ill be caught out lol xxx


----------



## Sparklegirl

Cherrybump said:


> See i have to wear them to work as there pretty tight with there uniform lol some girls dont wear them and im like oh maybe i could get away with it but in the back of my mind i feel like ill be caught out lol xxx

Enjoy ur last day of work hun :happydance:


----------



## Jenny_J

Afternoon ladies, what are you all upto today? 

Yay for your last day at work Cherry :-D

I had my whooping cough jab this morning, easy peasy compared to that anti d jab. 
Iv just got the kids washing up, then polishing their rooms :-D I vacced, I love to vac. I have a 3ft ironing pile :-/ that is my least favorite job. 

Im going to start washing baby clothes and bedding when the kids are back at school, cannot wait! Lol.


----------



## sethsmummy

woo a few posts to catch up on here lol. 

sparkle - love your new pics <3 So sorry dh has to now go away for 6 weeks. heres hoping baby Alyssa stays put for daddy. That is such a lovely name by the way!

Cherry - woot your almost done at work hun! dont blame you for not sticking round though.. i wouldnt either :haha: Paige may just be trying to engage hun and that could be causing the pressure. 

cottleston - i nearly died laughing when i read about the fart attack lol. Sorry your getting loads of aches and pains hun :( Hope those boys of yours play nice haha fighting already :haha: 

Jenny - hope you dont get a sore arm hun! haha wish i could get seth doing that.. although he does try polish and its so cute. I dont iron... not unless i really, really have to.. i hate it! I did love to vacuum.. but my hoover is broke so keeps turning off and on whilst you are using it.

AFM - I spent the morning getting contractions! From 9:15 am till 11:30am they were coming every 5 minutes.. then they tailed off to every 10 minutes.. and now they have gone completely. For now anyway. My sister is coming later to buy my hi-fi from me.. and the table is going tomorrow so that will be those out my way. just need to get on with this damn cleaning and sorting out. And also need my bag packing finished just incase! 

I hope your all having a good day :) xxx


----------



## Jenny_J

sethsmummy said:


> woo a few posts to catch up on here lol.
> 
> sparkle - love your new pics <3 So sorry dh has to now go away for 6 weeks. heres hoping baby Alyssa stays put for daddy. That is such a lovely name by the way!
> 
> Cherry - woot your almost done at work hun! dont blame you for not sticking round though.. i wouldnt either :haha: Paige may just be trying to engage hun and that could be causing the pressure.
> 
> cottleston - i nearly died laughing when i read about the fart attack lol. Sorry your getting loads of aches and pains hun :( Hope those boys of yours play nice haha fighting already :haha:
> 
> Jenny - hope you dont get a sore arm hun! haha wish i could get seth doing that.. although he does try polish and its so cute. I dont iron... not unless i really, really have to.. i hate it! I did love to vacuum.. but my hoover is broke so keeps turning off and on whilst you are using it.
> 
> AFM - I spent the morning getting contractions! From 9:15 am till 11:30am they were coming every 5 minutes.. then they tailed off to every 10 minutes.. and now they have gone completely. For now anyway. My sister is coming later to buy my hi-fi from me.. and the table is going tomorrow so that will be those out my way. just need to get on with this damn cleaning and sorting out. And also need my bag packing finished just incase!
> 
> I hope your all having a good day :) xxx

My arm is a bit sore where the jab went in, Il remember this when baby has her jabs, and make sure I give her extra love and cuddles. 
I only really iron the kids school uniform, which is 3ft high lol...doh. 
Id go mad iv my henry started to play up, I gotta vac 2 times a day, 2 cats, 2 kids and hubby make too much mess. Don't know how il convince hubby to vac two times a day. But if he doesn't il sit there and cry till he does, literally. lol.

omg, did the contractions hurt? Hope they don't come back hun. 

Feels great to get stuff moved out of the way doesn't it? I have a mental check list that we are getting through, bit by bit.


----------



## Cherrybump

Thanks ladies. it did go fast and im so happy to be home now :) it was pretty busy today everyone must have been paid and kids have a half day up here on fridays lol i got one of those easter bunnies as a present form someone lol to sweet holded back my tears and managed to get through lol.

Oh no loads of ironing lol i dont do ironing much unless its ryans shirts for work lol. 

Oh dear about the contractions hun hope next time you get them it could be it. Eek" im little worry about when i get them how am i going to know its the real thing lol i hate getting period pains has they are super painful i can see my failing with gas and air lol. 

bring on the cleaning though. think ill start next week though monday il busy so it shall be a tuesday start lol. xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

my arm was really sore for around 2 weeks after mine Jenny.. then it got really itchy for around a month :dohh: Haha.. i hoover as and when i can be bothered at the moment.. i hate arguing with my stupid hoover :growlmad: 
The contractions were really painful, had to stop what i was doing and breathe through them. I'm glad they have stopped... I had another 2 when my sister was here which were really painful but nothing since. 
It really does.. means i have more room.. i hate having a cluttered living room, i get moaned at that i dont have enough seats.. i have a 3 seater and a single black recliner chair... thats more than enough for 2 adults and 2 children.. and when visitors come i usually sit on the floor so dunno why they moan so much. :dohh: 

Cherry - glad you had a good last day hun :hugs: You'll know its the real thing because it really bloody hurts and your whole stomach tightens up worse than it does with a BH. I want all my cleaning finished this weekend just incase! And i even remembered to buy some fabreeze when i went shopping since seth has peed on the sofa and it stinks now :dohh: Oh the joys of potty training :dohh: 

hope you girls have a good night, dh is going to play Lord Of The Rings with his brother.. and were having take away for tea.. once thats done I'll be heading to my bed as im shattered and seth will hopefully co-operate and goto his bed too lol. Fingers crossed if i let him hate a lateish night (hes normally put to bed at 8:30) he will sleep in in the morning :D

lots of love to you all xx


----------



## Cherrybump

oh i should have that to my list also lol ryan sleeps on couch and could use a freshen up lol. must remember to grab some. Im heading to bed some corrie is finished.

Have a good night all and thank you for all the good luck with my last day comments eeek! thanks seths that also helped with the contractions lol x


----------



## CottlestonPie

Oooh seths, contractions? Hope Ethan stays put until C day! 

Im soooooo tired. DH finished work at 6pm and I JUST heard his motorbike pulling up... At 8:40. The garage carlift at his work broke and he got stuck there. This on the day that Toby had had a PROPER tantrum day. Urghhhh. Exhausted.


----------



## Noo

Gosh, I'm SO tired! I've been in bed by 9.30pm for the last 3 nights! Shattered. It's DS' birthday tomorrow and already he's kicked off as he's come down and seen there isn't enough boxes wrapped for both lego sets he apparently asked his dad for.... I was only told of one of them and I bought it! If I'd known he'd asked for two I'd have bought them and bought less filling up crap! Grrr! Full on tears and tantrums Feel so bloody guilty


----------



## Miwi

CottlestonPie said:


> Oooh seths, contractions? Hope Ethan stays put until C day!
> 
> Im soooooo tired. DH finished work at 6pm and I JUST heard his motorbike pulling up... At 8:40. The garage carlift at his work broke and he got stuck there. This on the day that Toby had had a PROPER tantrum day. Urghhhh. Exhausted.

Oh no :hugs: That's typical! Thank god it's the weekend now eh?!


I can't believe this is my last weekend being pregnant! I spent so much of it worrying, now I feel like its gone so fast I'm not ready for it to be over :dohh: Can't win with me!! Haha. I'm nervous.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Aw hunny try not to be nervous (MUCH easier said than some I know)... I'm so excited for you! Have you got your bag and stuff ready?


----------



## sethsmummy

Thanks cottleston, nothing so far today but then iv not done anything yet. going to start cleaning and sorting again soon so will probably get a few whilst doing it. 
oh my gosh.. how long was dh stuck for.. that must have been a little tad annoying!! Did Toby go to sleep ok last night hun? So sorry he was a nightmare for you :hugs:

Noo - oh no, bad dh! But then again ds should be thankful that you have gone and bought him at least one of them. Im afriad id kick seths ass if he cried because he didnt have what he wanted/didnt have enough. Then again im quite lucky on that front because hes not much into presents lol. How old is DS hun?? Wish him a happy happy birthday from me :D :cake: I hope he has a good day :) And dont you feel guilty hun.. its not your fault you only knew about 1 of the toys he wanted. 

ooo miwi you so know were all going to be glued to this next week!! 

hope everyone is doing good today :) xxxxx


----------



## KrisCodd

Hey everyone!! Sorry I haven't been on in soo long... trying to catch up on what has been going on with all of you :) 

Noo- Happy B-day to your DS! Hopefully as the day pregresses it will get a bit better

Seths- Contractions!!!! Wow wonder if little one is on the way??

So I was back at the hospital on tuesday night :( had some very bad cramping and was passing some tissue and it freaked me out.... they said the baby's heartrate was good and I was good as well.... have been refered to a specialist and will go and get assesed on Monday. As far as the pain meds I am down to 1/4 every 14+ hours so I know I can do this... feeling a lot of regular pains that I'm not used to and wondering if that has anything to do with my belly cramps. Stabbing pains yesterday soo bad I could barely move :( fingers crossed all goes well on Monday


Heathly and Happy thoughs sent to all of you! Enjoy your weekend and I will try to stay up to date on here lol


----------



## sethsmummy

hey Kris :D So good to hear from you hun. 
I think my body was just playing lol iv had nothing so far today. He needs to stay put for another 10 days lol otherwise im doing it solo as id have no one to watch seth so dh would have to do it. 


I'm so sorry to hear you were back at the hospital hun :hugs: :hugs: But thats good that babies heart rate is good :hugs: Good luck for Monday :hugs: 
go you with the pain meds hun.. your doing so well.. but remember that if you need to take them then dont stop. I am going to have everything crossed for you on Monday.. will they do a scan to make sure baby is ok in there? 
How far along are you now hun? Sorry i forgot. hehe i normally just look at people's tickers to remind me 

xxxxxxx


----------



## KrisCodd

yeah i haven't set up the ticker yet lol I am 9 weeks and 3 days or so... hoping they will do a scan or at least let me hear the heartrate would really ease my nerves. Not sure if the pain is the fibromyalgia or not cause I haven't had to deal with the pain of it for 2 years and I know it can get worse during pregnancy.


Well I have my fingers and toes crossed that the baby wait's the 10 days you need lol for sure don't want you to have to go it alone :(


----------



## Miwi

CottlestonPie said:


> Aw hunny try not to be nervous (MUCH easier said than some I know)... I'm so excited for you! Have you got your bag and stuff ready?

Hehe I know, I keep going from nervous to excited to terrified and back again! I'm all ready I think, I need to throw my stuff in my bag but baby's bag is ready. Just been fitting the car seat and all that fun stuff :)

Ahhhh! I hope the induction doesn't take too long, I don't want to be in there for days waiting on things getting going. :baby:


----------



## Jenny_J

Couple of weeks worth of achey arm? That's a long time for arm ache :( 
Mine is pretty raised, red and angry this morning, but kids itchy at the same time. 

Iv been lazy so far, iv only bathed the kids and myself so far, im going to attempt to clear out under the stairs!! I need to fut the buggy in there, it's in the cot at the mo lol. I need a bigger house. 

Sending some positive energy your way KrisCodd


----------



## Cherrybump

Oh dear what a day people are having. 

I was in town picking up a baby sling so happy i got it. now my butt is plonk down on the seat and i aint moving lol could have a little nap to now. even had a mac'ds early yum. 

Having got much going on today but i hope everyone is well xx


----------



## USAF_WIFE

So.. Having potty issues the last two days not been able to go more then a tiny bit and I don't mean pee.. Tummy was killing me all night long and then today I eat.. throw up two hours later and coming downstairs my bump feels all wobbly :( I dunno why! Fallon is moving so I assume its just a weird day. I am miserable though. :(


----------



## Noo

Coby is 8 today :) He loves his presents and we've been to the cinema to see "Wreck it Ralph" and had his cake cut (DH is going to work now).


----------



## sethsmummy

hehe thanks Kris :) I have everything crossed for you too!

Jenny - yeah it took the mick.. but my midwife said i must have already had some immunity to what they injected and thats why i reacted so much to it. I need a bigger house too! My pram lives in the kitchen.. will need to get Seths sent to the tip as there's not room for two.. and to be honest he hardly uses it anymore.. ill have to see whether a buggy board would fit on Ethans pram for if he gets tired. 

Cherry - glad you had a good day hun.. im jelous of that maccy d's! What kind of sling did you get? 

USAF - oh no :( Fingers crossed your body decides to get into motion soon, constipation is so not nice. I skip from one to the other quite regularly. Is there anything you could take to help? maybe asking in a chemist would be an idea. 

Noo - I'm glad Coby has had a nice birthday. Did you all enjoy your film? mmm cake .. sounds good lol

afm - living room is finally all done including the windows cleaned. Bathroom is all Ciff'd and the bedroom is now done. Although im peeved because theres just not enough room to have the crib right beside our bed :( So its up against another wall. Kitchen is half done and I will get that finished tomorrow and then re-do the boys bedroom. THEN tackle the big cupboard. Going to have so much to throw out!


----------



## USAF_WIFE

My mom suggested prunes or prune juice I will prob get some tonight as they do tend to help me. I have been super gassy as well. I hate this part because I got hemorrhoids really bad last time like had to use cream and numbing stuff till the end and a week after I am worried this is going to cause the start of the flare till the end for me. Sorry about tmi :(


----------



## CottlestonPie

Any dried fruit should help too... And peppermint can help with the gas apparently if you can get some peppermint tea. Otherwise, there are some mild stool softeners you can use in pregnancy. 
I'm like seths, my body goes through phases. Usually during a slow phase is when I don't feel the babies as much. Maybe they're more cramped! 

I've been sooooo thirsty today. Been drinking and drinking but my mouth still feels dehydrated. And I'm not peeing more. Weird. 

Ladies already with LOs... If you had next to no money, what would you want for mothers day? My sister and SIL are both single mums with ex boyfriends who wouldn't even think of getting presents from the kids so I want a little something. Any ideas? Nephew is 5 and niece is 2 (well, it's her 2nd birthday tomorrow!)


----------



## sethsmummy

ahh i never thought of prunes! Fingers crossed you dont get hemorrhoids again hun i cant imagine they are very nice! xxx :hugs: xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Its a 3 in 1 from boots it was 25 pound lol. can use it from newborn which is handy


----------



## Jenny_J

Ohh I didnt know jabs worked like that. Hoprfully mine wont swell like it did with the flu jab. 
Yeah those buggy boatds are very useful to have. 
I did under the stairs today and got 3 bin bags of rubbish. Leaving hubby to sort through his stuff under there though, as if I throw anything of his away il be done for lol. 

Iv had some time with constrpation too, even with eating wheat a bix. I found that bran flakes works wonders hun. 

Just woke up from a nap, and now I want a cuppa and a chinese buffet. Il get the cuppa tea part, probably not the chinese though lol.


----------



## USAF_WIFE

I ate about 7 or 8 prunes more then enough to get things rolling just waiting now.


----------



## CottlestonPie

It's a race against time...
What'll arrive first: Miwis actual baby or USAFs food baby? :haha:


----------



## Miwi

CottlestonPie said:


> It's a race against time...
> What'll arrive first: Miwis actual baby or USAFs food baby? :haha:

Hahahaha!! :haha: I hope for USAFs sake it's the food baby! Lol.

USAF - I was really suffering with the same thing a couple weeks ago. I actually found coffee helped get me moving in the end! Just one cup so nothing to worry about pregnancy wise :)


----------



## Noo

I've been pretty constipated (for me!) already! I'm a 3 times a day kinda gal and I'm lucky to go once at the minute. It's giving me tummy ache and gas. I don't like it :(


----------



## sethsmummy

sorry cottleston i missed your post!

are you having a gtt hun? that can be a sign on GD hun. Hmmm as for the presents.. i always loved just getting a little teddy or something.. or anything that said best mum on it. In fact im just happy with a card lol. This year my present is ethan. OR if you can get the kids to yourself for a little while.. and can get some air drying clay... do their hand prints as a little keepsake?? OR just home made cards <3 

cherry - that sounds like a good deal :thumbup: 

Jenny - i didnt know either till it happened :dohh: i got so irritated with it.. wanted to chop my arm off lol. 
Yeah id just have seth walking everywhere but with him still being so little he gets really tired.. could probably stick him in the bassinett part with ethan if its a nice day lol. He's sure small enough to sit in it. 
Good idea letting dh sort his own stuff lol. I just pack everything away.. i do it so often there really shouldnt be much rubbish in my big cupboard.. just empty boxes which can go in the bin. 
Glad you had a good nap hun :flower:

hahahaha... i hope too for USAF's sake its the food baby coming first.. hope those prunes kick in hun!! 

Talking of quiet phases cottleston. ethan has been quieter than usual yesterday and today. Still getting my 10 movements so im not worried.. but im wondering if hes building himself up for action lol. 

Well im off to bed. BIL has already been on the phone wanting to know when dh is going on their game and having a drink :growlmad: So i said "im just doing this and you can have it" and he got all grumpy "im not trying to push you off"... noooo itll just be constant calls till you go on.. and im not having phone calls at this time of night. really annoying me tonight that hes just expecting me to goto bed so he can have the laptop... one of these days im going to stay up late so he cant bloody do it. Told him if he even dares throw up he better clean it up himself.. last time he drank with his brother he spewed all over the bathroom and left me to clean it up while he went back to drinking :growlmad: Sod it im off to bed.. im in a right grump tonight :growlmad::growlmad: heres hoping a bit of fifty shades shall cheer me up. Good night ladies.. lots of love to you all xxxxx


----------



## sethsmummy

Noo said:


> I've been pretty constipated (for me!) already! I'm a 3 times a day kinda gal and I'm lucky to go once at the minute. It's giving me tummy ache and gas. I don't like it :(

oh no hun, hope you can find something to help! Im the same as you. if i dont go 3 or so times a day i get achey. dh thinks im weird since i go so much lol. xxx


----------



## Noo

Eeek Seths - I'd not be impressed with DH drinking once I'd hit term! What if you need to get to the hospital? Even if you don't drive it wouldn't look good if he turned up with you drunk (not to mention a SS concern!). I'd be kicking his arse into having some responsibility!


----------



## sethsmummy

I dont mind him having a drink to be honest Noo. Theres nothing happening atm and i cant see anything starting. But if it were to happen.. he sobers up pretty fast once he stops drinking so it wouldnt be a problem. PLUS his duty would be keeping Seth out of the way if he woke.. as if i went through the night there would be nothing i could do apart from try for a natural at home and call an ambulance when the time comes. I know were not allowed to call an ambulance unless baby is close to coming/ something is going wrong and id have no other way of getting to the hospital (no local taxi will take a laboring woman.. and i have no family close by) through the night. So would just have to try go it alone.. which to be honest.. i wouldn't really mind. would be very scary but liberating at the same time. 
the max he normally drinks is around 4/5 bottles so he should be good. that last time hed just been stupid trying to down drinks etc. FX This little man stays put anyway.. lol 10 more days of cooking before hes allowed to make his appearance. xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Eek I'd be in a grump if DH did that too hun. At least you get to starfish across the bed for a bit though!

I'm having a GTT on about 3 weeks. I'm hoping it's not GD though. It seems to have calmed down a bit so I'm hoping it's just because DH had the heating up and I've been a bit lazy with making sure I drink enough lately. Fingers crossed. 

As for the presents... I have a spare cushion and some fabric paint so I might do a handprint cushion from niece to SIL. Will have to see if I can get her away from her mum for a bit.


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Lmao you all crack me up I finally had a decent bm, and my bottom did not have any issues after prunes did quite well for me lol.


----------



## sethsmummy

USAF_WIFE said:


> Lmao you all crack me up I finally had a decent bm, and my bottom did not have any issues after prunes did quite well for me lol.

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: So glad you managed hun.. i hope its made you feel a bit better :) 

Cottleston - bed to myself was good.. should have enjoyed it more. Dh came to bed and what does he do.. cuddles into me for a little while then tried to get sex :growlmad: so now its 4:10am and i have been awake since 3:30!!! Cant get back to sleep. Its going to be a damn long ass day :cry: 
ahh i hope its just the case of you'v been a little dehydrated lately.. i know how much i drink if the heating has been on. 
Awww the cushion sounds awsome! 


xxx


----------



## Bitsysarah

Ditto.....insomnia sucks :(


----------



## Cherrybump

Oh coffee works for me when i need to go go lol but i think it depends of how i drink it aswell. Like is i sip it them nothing but if i down half them my tummy gets upsets i need to go lol

Ive been rather gas lately to :S but because i was working i couldnt do anything there and hold it in lol no wonder my belly had been super achy. 

Aww seths what a sneaky man you have. i would have told him to bugger off lol .. 

well im off to ryans mums for a roast tonight lol. Apart from the my sister just pissing me off... long story think i ranted somewhere about it lol think its in april munchkins lol just fed up with both of my sister not being able to get on. Mum is stressed out so much over it and ive seen her cry to much also they both take the biscuit. Allison really needs to get her own house as her living with my mum and a 3 year old to is putting a strain on everyone there. not really ammie(my neice) its more of Allison taking the piss and her and jen just dont get on. 

half my rant there lol. just waiting for my mum to call me as i got myself involved as Allison was trying to say she was going up stairs to get changed but she didnt say that at all. and i put my hands up to stop her coming into the kitchen just holding her in place but she kept shoving and i thought she was about to hit me so i shoved her lightly back but she takes that a step to far and sfake stubbles and fall on the floor. i told her to leave because it was better for her to go calm down they laying into me and lying more saying im just taking jen's side when infact i wasnt ive told them both off for treating my mum like shit. and i was clearing stating that she never said what she said she did.... this is how things seems to always go in my family just now so glad i dont live there as its to much tention. Just wish they both try for my mums sack as i know im mum is in depression and is over eating to comfort herself.(i do that to)

make me pretty piss off as i write this down and remembering it all. someone has to put them both in their place. 

sorry again ladies xxx


----------



## Jenny_J

Hi everyone, hope your having a good Sunday. 

Fed my lot then went to moms. I have to do the ironing at some point today :-( but am currdntly in bed lol. 

Anyone know if its normal to go off food at this stage? Iv been having to force myself to eat all week.


----------



## sethsmummy

hey Bity... are you ok hun?

Cherry - sorry to hear your getting caught up in that crap! Your sisters are rediculous for acting like that and causing your mum stress :dohh: And the one sister was completely out of order shoving you! You should have full blown slapped her.. i would have if anyone was shoving me whilst pregnant :growlmad: 
I hope you enjoy your roast hun. I'v joined you ladies on the gassy, constipated front! :dohh:

hey jenny - completely normal hun! i think its because your stomach has less room so feels full all the time lol. Its long gone for me now though.. i eat all the darn time. Bugger the ironing.. haha not my fave thing to do. 

My day consisted of - waking dh up at 10 so i could cook breakfast.. starting sorting the washing, finishing cleaning the kitchen (apart from moping), then sorted the living room, tidied the boys room and set up the pushchair.. realising whilst sorting i have a tummy time mat and ring thing for him to sit in which i forgot about and a little play mat! Then took seth a walk to the shop... came home.. sat down for 10 mins.. took seth back out to the park.. he found a worm lol was proper funny. a little shocked look on his face then he picked it straight up "woooowwww" haha. brought him in after 15 mins since it was cold.. then cleaned the big cupboard out.. had a panic attack because i couldnt find the marriage cert (need it when we register Ethan)... so 20 mins of running round trying to find it.. then went back to finishing the cupboard. So now sat for 30 mins and am going to go make sweet and sour chicken with chips for tea.. then sort our bedroom cupboard out. Then make sure seths got clothes etc ready for nursery tomorrow. Then its bath time.. cant wait to just sink into the bath... 
I'v been pretty uncomfortable today... tight stomach.. achey foof when walking.. sore back.. Looking forward to a nice long sleep tonight.. i think ill be in bed at 7:30pm straight after Seth goes into his lol. 


hope you all have a good night xxxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Sorry to hear you've not felt comfy all day hun. Btu sounds like you kept pretty busy. i need to tidy up somehow no more what i do this living room always ends up messy :Si blame ryan lol but then i do leave my shoes to the side but i need to find somewhere to hide these toys until paige is old enough for them lol. 

Sorry im just watching charmed serious 2 lol


----------



## Bitsysarah

Hey guys, shopping question....

How many swaddle blankets have you bought....I was thinking two or three. Also how many regular blankets did you get, am I right in thinking that baby won't need a regular blanket if he is in a swaddle blanket? I just don't know


----------



## Noo

What's a swaddle blanket? FSIDs don't recommend babies are swaddled as it increases the risk of overheating and cot death.


----------



## Miwi

Well ladies here I go! Just about to set off for the big day. Please please please wish me luck lol, I'm so excited / nervous!


----------



## Jenny_J

Good luck Miwi, everything crossed here for you, hugs xx


----------



## sethsmummy

Good Luck Miwi :D I shall be hooked all day long... haha midwives will be like Miwi.. push.. and i can imagine- hold on updating :haha:

ahh cherry iv no toys for Ethan yet.. really need to get him some though. 

Bity - I have one swaddle blanket, and i have 3 little blankets. and no your right, if swaddled they wont need an extra little blanket unless its cold hun. 

Noo- I read up on the study of that, someone posted a big long thread about it on here a while back. It showed an increase in SIDS if the baby started being swaddled at 3 months of age, but not if they were swaddled from birth. :thumbup: Wish i could remember the link on it to post :dohh:
The SCBU swaddled Seth as soon as he had been cleaned up and stitched and i did it ever since till he started to be able to roll/sit. Will probably do exactly the same with Ethan too. 

Suppose i best go get dressed and make my bed. Midwife is coming out this morning to do my BP and now not only do i need to mention contractions on Friday but also a small bleed. When i got up this morning and wiped there was blood and a little clot went down the toilet. Also had period type cramping. It all stopped after 10 minutes though but I'v kept the tissue to show the midwife as it wasnt just spotting this time. Ethan has had some hiccups so im not too worried. Highly expecting nothing to be said as the other 2 times i have bled theyv not been interested :dohh: No doubt midwife will have a go at me for not phoning the hospital but i didnt se the point if they'r just going to say ooo just keep an eye on it AND already having the midwife coming out to me at home. xxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Could be part of your plug hun?
I don't think I'll swaddle. Didn't with Toby, plus it'll be summer (mostly) so it'll be too hit for any kind of blanket really. 

Got a consultant appointment today. Not looking forward to it as he's the one that accused me of scoffing fast food every day and said I'm making life hard for everyone by being big then walked out OB the room still talking because he had more important places to be. I have questions and if he doesn't answer them this time I'll be quite upset. I felt so fat an unimportant last time that I might just cry at him if he's rude again. 

Miwi... GOOOOOD LUCK!!! Omg can't wait for updates. Xx


----------



## sethsmummy

Im not sure cottleston - it was just pure blood.. no cunkey bits apart from the tiny clot that went down the toilet.. couldn't save it as id done a number 2 (sorry tmi) so there was no way i was trying to keep that to show her lol. 
Seth has just gone and peed on the bloody bed :growlmad: I literally just put clean bedding on it 30 minutes ago :growlmad: :growlmad: Swear down i could kick his ass. 

awww hun i swear down if he is rude to you again this time then just get him told! There is no need to be that bloody rude. :hugs: What time is your appointment?

im still waiting on the midwife coming. I hate waiting around :dohh: xxxx


----------



## sethsmummy

37+5 bumpy from side and from top. Really doesn't look like there's any difference from my last few bump pics :S
 



Attached Files:







DSC00621.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 5









DSC00623.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Cherrybump

Ive have no swaddle blankets i was going to get one but i have that many normal blankets i wanted really need a swaddle one lol but i heard it does help some babies sleep better :S lol. I have like 3 fleece ones a quilt one that in the cot but i want use it just yet and another bigger fleece one for cot but im using it like a display lol and another was knitted for her lol. yep think i have loads lol

Good luck today Miwi we'll be thinking of you and clue to the laptop all day :)

Ohh seths sounds yucky lol see if i has my plug come away i wouldnt even know what i was looking at lol i hear alot of girls explaining what it looks like and ill be questioning myself over it lol.. even if it was a bloody show lol. 

I do get alot of discharge here and there though and sometimes it has this funny smell to it :blush: the colour is tinged yellowish sometimes. I bought some more maternity pads instead of using tissues now because it sometimes getts this gooey-ness to it lol :S midwife asks if i get discharge which i also said yes anywyas but never explained to her what its like or anything tends to keep that part to myself feel to embrassassed to go into details. 

Sorry for the info ladies i do apoligise. :( xxxx


----------



## Jenny_J

Awww lovely bump Seths. Let us know what your midwife says :-D

Just managed to eat some toast. My arm doesn't hurt as much today, still swollen and hot though, but I think its on the mend. 

8 weeks left now.


----------



## Sparklegirl

lovely bump seth :thumbup: poor seth, im sure he didnt mean it, but i can only imagine how pissed u must have been lol

Miwi - Goodluck hun :hugs: will be thinking of you

Well ladies for the last 3 nights i slept horrible :cry: if it not my lower back or legs thats cramping or paining, its these horrid horrid headaches i wake up with in the middle of the night, its sooo bad makes me all nausea.

i have my gynae app 2morro, will be asking him about the hot burning sensation i have in my cervix when i walk..

hope you all having a lovely day ladies


----------



## massoma8489

Plus size and need to cut down lol hard when ur preg. This is my 3 pregnecy I lost all the weight 4 my last pregnecy but I end it up gaining bk now im 24 years old 5'3 and weigh 182 midwife didnt say any thing but I have a history of dietstional daibets and have to watch my weight. Any one got a healty plan eating ideas for pregnecy? For my health and 4 my babys health I need 2 eat healther with out any dr or midwife or any1 else telling me 

I would love to join gd lucky ladies due on sept. 10


----------



## Cherrybump

Well to the group massoma8489..

I cant really help with eating healthy because i eat so much junk lol. But i have added alot more fruit to my diet this past week which i think it doing me and baby good she bit more active now. All i can say it make sure your add at least some fruit and drink as much water as you can but saying that i think it doesnt really matter tbh..

Before i got pregnant i just controll how much i eat making protions smaller and only eating when i feel hungry which right now pretty hard lol so i have tried to stay on a diet so im going to wait until baby is born xx


----------



## KrisCodd

Hey there ladies!!! Welcome to massoma :) 

Seth- Awesome pics of the bump!! can't wait until I have that :) Hope your midwife comes soon :) i know you are very close to due date and want everything to go smoothly for you

Sparkle- I really hope you can get a good nights sleep soon and that you can get some answers at your appointment

Cottleston- I really hope things go better at your appointment there is no reason for him to be treating you that way. If he does it again make sure you stand up for yourself because you deserve some respect!!!

Have an appointment with an early pregnancy specialist this afternoon, a little nervous but only because I have no idea what to expect. Thankfully the passing issue is done but still having stabbing pains down there :( hopefully might get a better estimate on how far along I am and maybe get to see or hear the little one :) Had a rough day yesterday just plain stressful.. DH and I are both still looking for work and waiting on government assistance but have been totally broke for over a month now. Had to ask for help and got ripped a new one from his mother. I know she really doesn't like me and that just confirmed it... but i am putting it behind me cause I have enough to deal with trying to make sure the lil one is ok. more weeks until my 12 wk scan and 2nd prenantal on thursdat ... going to be a busy couple of weeks and hopefully it will help distract me from the meds/pain.... went 18 hours the other day!! it started to get really uncomfortable but I am trying to push it as far as i can... I want to bve off them yesterday lol Hope everyone has a good day :)

Sending happy and healthy thoughts to all of you wonderful ladies :) :hugs:


----------



## Jenny_J

massoma8489 said:


> Plus size and need to cut down lol hard when ur preg. This is my 3 pregnecy I lost all the weight 4 my last pregnecy but I end it up gaining bk now im 24 years old 5'3 and weigh 182 midwife didnt say any thing but I have a history of dietstional daibets and have to watch my weight. Any one got a healty plan eating ideas for pregnecy? For my health and 4 my babys health I need 2 eat healther with out any dr or midwife or any1 else telling me
> 
> I would love to join gd lucky ladies due on sept. 10

Im no expert here lol. But iv been very good with weight gain during this pregnancy, id advise you to get as many of your favorite veg as pos, but cook them in a healthy way if you can, such as steaming, lightly boiling, or eating them raw. Any dark green veg are great for iron, which your body and baby will need quite a bit of, such as spring greens, brocolli, dark cabbage, kale, kale is also great for calcium too!
Fruit is also great, but remember that it has a lot of sugars in it, even though they are natural sugars, you dont wana go mad on them. 
Healthier cooking is the key I believe, and proper portion size.

I put a pic up of my 31 week bump on fb, but then had to remove it, it seems I have too many know it alls on my page.


----------



## Jenny_J

Awww lovely bump Seths. Let us know what your midwife says :-D

Just managed to eat some toast. My arm doesn't hurt as much today, still swollen and hot though, but I think its on the mend. 

8 weeks left now.


----------



## sethsmummy

ok so first thing first.. an update. The midwife finally came out just after 12. It was deff my bloody show this morning... and Ethan is now engaged in my pelvis which means hes made progress since Thursday :D She said i could go any time but wouldnt do an internal examination incase it made things progress further.. but at this point they wouldnt stop it if it does happen. SO if i have contractions for more than an hour that wont go away with a bath/hot water bottle/paracetamol then iv to cal and if they are at the local office then they will come out and examine me. 
Also on a bummer note... My swab came back and i have Strep B again :dohh: SO if i dont get there quick enough for my ELCS or have eaten (which i am doing in around 10 mins) then I'll have to have the silly drip through labor again and be monitored closely :dohh: 
SO on one point im all :wohoo: EEEKKKKKKKK :wohoo: I could have a baby sooner rather than later.. im also all oh shit omg omg omg what if it does happen.. coz i have nobody that can have Seth.. so will have to do it all by myself! :cry: My mum is working, BIL is working and also hurt his foot so cant drive... dad is working... wouldnt trust my friend to have him :dohh: SO in a way i want it to happen.. but at the same time i dont want it to happen. 
Oh yeah and she really is rubbish at measuring :S She measured me on thursday and put 38 weeks FH... yet today im suddenly 41 weeks FH.. BUT she didnt measure tight on my stomach.. she did it over my pants :S silly midwife.. BUT she was a lot nicer today than she usually is. 


Cherry - It does help some babies sleep better as it reminds them of being in the womb. Seth always slept well when swaddled. 
If it has a funny smell mention it to the midwife.. it shouldnt smell. Mine does and its turned out to be Strep B, but it is normal the further on you get to get a lot more discharge hun :hugs:

Jenny - Glad your arms not sore today hun.. hopefully that means its on the mend :thumbup: 
:S you seriously had to take your pic off :S what were people saying?

Sparkle - yup i was pretty pissed lol. espesh since it was on my side of the bed.. thank heavens i have fabric freshner! 
hun mention your headaches tomorrow too.. surely thats not normal to be getting migraines every night :hugs: that must be so awful, i feel so bad for you! 

:hi: massoma8489 :hi: hey hun!! urgh im no good with the healthy eating advice to be honest, but agree with what Jenny said :thumbup: Congratulations on your pregnancy hun :D Wishing you a very healthy and happy pregnancy :D

Kris - Thanks hun :D I thought my bump was bigger but its not that big to be honest lol
Good luck with your appointment!! I hope it goes really well for you :D Cant wait for an update later on with how far on you are. Well done on the 18hours with no meds.. i know just how hard that is when your so used to them!! Before i got pregnant with ds1 i was on strong dyhydracodeine and had to come straight off it, no weaning involved. 
oh no i hope you can get help with your financial situation soon hun, its not nice when your struggling so much :hugs: :hugs: his mother sounds like a nasty peice of work. 

OH and a miwi update for you all - No progress as of yet.. shes had pessary number 1 and has been allowed to go for a walk :thumbup: EEKKK im proba not the only one but im so excited for her :wohoo: 


xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Oh glad someone is in touch with hun lol.

Glad the app went well seths. means baby isnt far off from coming now. but hopfully holds out bit longer for you to find someone to look after little seth. 

Jenny glad the arm is getting better i took pik of mines made this funny mark lol but it did take so long to heal back.. 

My being lazy now ive put the oven cleaning stuff in a bag and letting it do its work lol so im watching charmed again lol x


----------



## Jenny_J

Omg seths, im so excited for you! :-D

Yeah people kept telling me there are two in there, or im having a giant baby, im really sick of hearing these dumb ass comments. Iv said time and time again there is one baby. And she is measuring a week ahead only. Maybe im being overly sensitive? But im just sick of the dumb comments, so no more pics for fb now.One friend told me I looked like I was going to explode, :-/

What funny mark cherry? Was yours swollen, hurty and red too? I can move my arm wothput pain now :-D

Iv heard that coffee can make your breast milk taste bitter, anyone know if its true? Iv switched from normal to decaffe, ever since I found out I am pregnant, I cant imagine living without my coffee


----------



## sethsmummy

well im kind of hoping he stays put and also that he comes :shrug: haha cant win. If it happens on saturday or something then its not so bad as either my mum or dad will be off work so they could watch him. So i just have to get through the next 4 days without going into labor lol xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Seths how did you do d out it was strep b? I don't think they routinely test for it do they?

And omg I can't believe you're so close! Eeek! I hope you can find someone to watch Seth if it does happen on its own. Will you still get a section if he's early?

Thanks for the update on miwi hun

It's all so exciting... Could have 2 babies arriving in this thread this week :happydance:

Afm: I had a different consultant HOORAY! And a midwife sat in too so I got to ask questions about breech twinnies and c sections and epidurals and things. Babies sounded fine on their heart rate monitor thing and now my belly is lopsided because Ernie has decided to do somersault and is now squashing Bert so my right hand side is bulging with babies. Not the most comfortable thing in the world but kinda cool lol


----------



## sethsmummy

Thanks Jenny :D 

Yup i have heard that before Jenny - there is lots of stuff that effects your breast milk.. i think thats another reason i dont want to do it long term.. your restricted so much in your own diet incase it taints your breast milk xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

do you remember i said about MW taking a swab last week due to my smelly icky discharge?? Thats what its come back on.. so if you wanna be tested for it just say you have icky green discharge lol. 

I know!! 2 babies.. eek.. haha miwi and I think our babies just wanna be born close together. Yeah if i get to the hospital in time i will still get my section.. it just depends on when the last time i ate was.. and how far progressed i am.. If iv not long eaten.. or im too far gone then i will have to go natural. 

Welcome.. i will try keep everyone updated on Miwi's progress. 

Ooooo I'm glad you got someone different today hun :thumbup: hahaha that made me giggle Ernie making you lopsided :haha: That must look so damn funny

xxxxxx


----------



## familygirl30

Hi ladies hope you don't mind me joining in,just wondering if I can ask any of you who are quite far on how much weight you have gained?im 20 weeks and I have a high bmi of 34


----------



## Cherrybump

My bmi started at 32 and now its close to 40 i was pretty shocked :( ive gain 2 stone so far :(.

Hope it goes smoothly for miwi and your little one holds out until the weekend for you x


----------



## Sparklegirl

sethsmummy said:


> ok so first thing first.. an update. The midwife finally came out just after 12. It was deff my bloody show this morning... and Ethan is now engaged in my pelvis which means hes made progress since Thursday :D She said i could go any time but wouldnt do an internal examination incase it made things progress further.. but at this point they wouldnt stop it if it does happen. SO if i have contractions for more than an hour that wont go away with a bath/hot water bottle/paracetamol then iv to cal and if they are at the local office then they will come out and examine me.
> Also on a bummer note... My swab came back and i have Strep B again :dohh: SO if i dont get there quick enough for my ELCS or have eaten (which i am doing in around 10 mins) then I'll have to have the silly drip through labor again and be monitored closely :dohh:
> SO on one point im all :wohoo: EEEKKKKKKKK :wohoo: I could have a baby sooner rather than later.. im also all oh shit omg omg omg what if it does happen.. coz i have nobody that can have Seth.. so will have to do it all by myself! :cry: My mum is working, BIL is working and also hurt his foot so cant drive... dad is working... wouldnt trust my friend to have him :dohh: SO in a way i want it to happen.. but at the same time i dont want it to happen.
> Oh yeah and she really is rubbish at measuring :S She measured me on thursday and put 38 weeks FH... yet today im suddenly 41 weeks FH.. BUT she didnt measure tight on my stomach.. she did it over my pants :S silly midwife.. BUT she was a lot nicer today than she usually is.
> 
> 
> Cherry - It does help some babies sleep better as it reminds them of being in the womb. Seth always slept well when swaddled.
> If it has a funny smell mention it to the midwife.. it shouldnt smell. Mine does and its turned out to be Strep B, but it is normal the further on you get to get a lot more discharge hun :hugs:
> 
> Jenny - Glad your arms not sore today hun.. hopefully that means its on the mend :thumbup:
> :S you seriously had to take your pic off :S what were people saying?
> 
> Sparkle - yup i was pretty pissed lol. espesh since it was on my side of the bed.. thank heavens i have fabric freshner!
> hun mention your headaches tomorrow too.. surely thats not normal to be getting migraines every night :hugs: that must be so awful, i feel so bad for you!
> 
> :hi: massoma8489 :hi: hey hun!! urgh im no good with the healthy eating advice to be honest, but agree with what Jenny said :thumbup: Congratulations on your pregnancy hun :D Wishing you a very healthy and happy pregnancy :D
> 
> Kris - Thanks hun :D I thought my bump was bigger but its not that big to be honest lol
> Good luck with your appointment!! I hope it goes really well for you :D Cant wait for an update later on with how far on you are. Well done on the 18hours with no meds.. i know just how hard that is when your so used to them!! Before i got pregnant with ds1 i was on strong dyhydracodeine and had to come straight off it, no weaning involved.
> oh no i hope you can get help with your financial situation soon hun, its not nice when your struggling so much :hugs: :hugs: his mother sounds like a nasty peice of work.
> 
> OH and a miwi update for you all - No progress as of yet.. shes had pessary number 1 and has been allowed to go for a walk :thumbup: EEKKK im proba not the only one but im so excited for her :wohoo:
> 
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

OMG Seth!!!!!!! how exciting!!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: 
we could have to new babies on here soon :happydance:


----------



## sethsmummy

hey familygirl :) I started with a BMI of 44 weighing 18 stone 7lb. Last time i checked my weight at 36 weeks I was 20 stone 1 lb so a gain of 1 stone 8lb i think. Not stepped on the scales since.. lol once i got over the 20 stone mark i just didnt want to know anymore. Thats the point i really didnt want to hit :(


Getting some periody cramp :dohh: my pants are drying which is the last item of clothing that needs to go in my bag. Just going to take the rubbish out and take seth over to the park for a little while so he can run off some steam. 

xx


----------



## USAF_WIFE

I am nervous to see what I have gained tomorrow is my next OB >.<

Seths and miwi- I am so jealous you both will have babies shortly! AHH!


----------



## Cherrybump

I bought a new toothbrush and one of those travel cases for it so ive now got that packed in my bag :) pretty chuffed with myself having that all ready lol just need snacks but knowing me ill be in labor and still having packed any lol


----------



## sethsmummy

do you get weighed every time USAF? I only ever got weighed at my booking in appointment. 

:D It wont be long till its your turn hun. I cant wait to see all the baby photos :baby: 

Cherry - wow your good being sorted already lol. Im thinking I might need a snack bag just incase i have to go natural. Then again i probably wouldnt be allowed to eat.. just dh. Incase i end up needing another assisted delivery :dohh: Really hoping i make my section date or saturday at least. I get paid saturday so will have £80 sat there for buses/taxi home etc. I am starting to think a natural would be nice if it went all smoothly coz then at least i could get home asap and not have to spend 6 weeks healing. Maybe have to DTD tonight and see whether that helps things along any. I get child tax credits tomorrow so after leaving in for the phone bill id still have a little money sat there if its needed. URGH i just cant make my mind up :dohh: :shrug: 
xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Hope the deed works lol. I was wondering how early to apply for it lol i was googling it up but doesnt reaslly say. i picked up a maternity grant form to see if i can get it or not midwife said i should be but we'll see. xx

Im super tired all ready can see me going to bed early xx


----------



## sethsmummy

child tax credits you have to wait till after baby is born as you need the birth certificate hun.. same with child benefit. You should get the application packs in a bounty pack that you should get at the hospital after having baby. 

hehe im tired too.. going for a nice bath i think to chill and read for a little bit :)

No updates from miwi since around 4pm. Im hoping that means things are progressing for her and little Maisy is on her way out :dance: 

EDIT: MIWI UPDATE: she was still 3cm at 4pm but they did the other pessary and shes now in love with the birthing ball and gas and air :haha: I am off to bed soon but hopefully will keep you updated or miwi will if maisy makes her appearence tonight :thumbup: x


----------



## familygirl30

sethsmummy said:


> hey familygirl :) I started with a BMI of 44 weighing 18 stone 7lb. Last time i checked my weight at 36 weeks I was 20 stone 1 lb so a gain of 1 stone 8lb i think. Not stepped on the scales since.. lol once i got over the 20 stone mark i just didnt want to know anymore. Thats the point i really didnt want to hit :(
> 
> 
> Getting some periody cramp :dohh: my pants are drying which is the last item of clothing that needs to go in my bag. Just going to take the rubbish out and take seth over to the park for a little while so he can run off some steam.
> 
> xx

Thank u!....,I'm hoping not to gain too much,I'm 20 weeks and have gained 6 pounds so far,I weigh myself every 2 days or so to keep eye on it,I'm waiting for them to nag me about it yet haha,up to now midwifes haven't made my weight into a issue.Im consultant led as I have a clotting disorder and previous blood clot so I see my consultant weds,just hope they don't make it into a issue,when my Hubby been with me at midwifes appointment and they've weighed me ive told them not to say how much out loud haha.


----------



## Jenny_J

sethsmummy said:


> hey familygirl :) I started with a BMI of 44 weighing 18 stone 7lb. Last time i checked my weight at 36 weeks I was 20 stone 1 lb so a gain of 1 stone 8lb i think. Not stepped on the scales since.. lol once i got over the 20 stone mark i just didnt want to know anymore. Thats the point i really didnt want to hit :(
> 
> 
> Getting some periody cramp :dohh: my pants are drying which is the last item of clothing that needs to go in my bag. Just going to take the rubbish out and take seth over to the park for a little while so he can run off some steam.
> 
> xx

Did Seth have fun at the park? I get weighed at every hospital appointment, iv not been moaned at yet with reguards to weight gain, if I stay good then I might not get the ear ache. 



USAF_WIFE said:


> I am nervous to see what I have gained tomorrow is my next OB >.<
> 
> Seths and miwi- I am so jealous you both will have babies shortly! AHH!

Good luck for tomo hun. We will have our babies in our arms soon enough too :)



Cherrybump said:


> I bought a new toothbrush and one of those travel cases for it so ive now got that packed in my bag :) pretty chuffed with myself having that all ready lol just need snacks but knowing me ill be in labor and still having packed any lol

I bought a mini tube of toothpaste, its cute haha. And roll on deodarant for hospital, they moaned at me about for having the spray kind. 

Im getting hubby to bring in fresh clean towels daily, im a bit of a germ-a-phobe.



sethsmummy said:


> child tax credits you have to wait till after baby is born as you need the birth certificate hun.. same with child benefit. You should get the application packs in a bounty pack that you should get at the hospital after having baby.
> 
> hehe im tired too.. going for a nice bath i think to chill and read for a little bit :)
> 
> No updates from miwi since around 4pm. Im hoping that means things are progressing for her and little Maisy is on her way out :dance:
> 
> EDIT: MIWI UPDATE: she was still 3cm at 4pm but they did the other pessary and shes now in love with the birthing ball and gas and air :haha: I am off to bed soon but hopefully will keep you updated or miwi will if maisy makes her appearence tonight :thumbup: x

omg omg omg Miwi!!!!! sending positive vibes her way (whereever she may be)


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Yeppers! Everytime Seths! I HATE IT! Thanks Jenny! I know its close but still far haha!


----------



## sethsmummy

Poor miwi has made no progress yet ladies. I've made hubby dtd twice tonight and been trying nipple stimulation but getting nothing so far. We think miwi's little one is waiting for mine lol. will reply properly in the morning as my phone is not to great!


----------



## Jenny_J

Poor miwi :-( I hope thing's have moved on for her now.


----------



## sethsmummy

MIWI NEWS - nothing happened over night.. so its round 2 today.. they are hopefully going to break her waters for her :thumbup:

dh refused me another round of :sex: this morning :haha: Tried nipple stim but i only managed to get some strong period cramp which went away :( 

familygirl - try not to weigh yourself too much hun. my midwife told me off for that as you dont get a true reading if you weigh yourself that often :shrug: My consultant has never mentioned my weight hun. The only person who did was the aneasthetist but it was in a nice way :thumbup:

Jenny - seth loved it at the park :) there were some boys playing football and he wanted to play too but had to make do with just watching them. Going to take him with his football today i think. Those boys were only 8/9 but they were foul mouthed little so and so's. I swear if i heard seth talk like they were id wash his mouth out with soap!

USAF - urgh that sucks. I think ill be weighed before my section if i get that far.. but thats it. 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Jenny_J

Omg poor miwi :-( she must be so tired and fed up by now, hope she managed to get some sleep. 

My god, that's bad, il bet they were not supervised, which os bad too. My boy will be 10 in the summer, no way id let him to the park with his mates alone. 

You trying to get baby moving now hun? Or waiting till wkend, if you can. 

Im so tired today, going to eat breakfast then go back to bed. 
Having my hair done today :-D I have about 6 inches of roots!


----------



## Cherrybump

Thanks seths think i asked that before lol sorry if i had. 

Poor Miwi hope things start to move alot soon once her waters are popped lol. 

Jenny my brother amd sister are like that to with germs. Its crazy just how long they take to get ready lol. 

I only see midwife she doesnt weight me apart from first app.

as for sleep i was shattered i watch my 2 youtube vlogers went to bed at 10 and just up. Munching porrige lol but i dropped a little bit while reading on here lol i seem to always get it in my hair :( 

now im waiting for this guy to uncapp my gas so we can use heating lol xxxx


----------



## Jenny_J

Cherrybump said:


> Thanks seths think i asked that before lol sorry if i had.
> 
> Poor Miwi hope things start to move alot soon once her waters are popped lol.
> 
> Jenny my brother amd sister are like that to with germs. Its crazy just how long they take to get ready lol.
> 
> I only see midwife she doesnt weight me apart from first app.
> 
> as for sleep i was shattered i watch my 2 youtube vlogers went to bed at 10 and just up. Munching porrige lol but i dropped a little bit while reading on here lol i seem to always get it in my hair :(
> 
> now im waiting for this guy to uncapp my gas so we can use heating lol xxxx

Lol I dont take long to get ready really. Im just paraniod abput germs in hospital, im terrified of another infection in my section wound. And I have indoor cats at home, so im forever cleaning, guess ot just becomes normal lol. I was nesting so bad yesterday I was thinking of cleaning and re organizing my moms kitchen, while she was at work lol


----------



## CottlestonPie

Aww hope breaking the waters works for miwi! Must be boring/horrid being in overnight waiting for progress. 

I had such a terrible night last night. Bert decided to have a stretch which made it sooo uncomfortable to roll over so I got sort of stuck. Then the heartburn got so bad that I could barely breathe. Urghh. 

I worked out in the night that if Bert stays breech up until 36w I'll be scheduled for c section on either 22nd or 29th may. If I get that far!


----------



## Noo

I'm surprised you aren't getting re-weighed. Looking at my proforma I'll be re-weighed at 28 and 36 weeks as my BMI is above 30. I thought this was normal care for raised BMI?

I worked out that if I wanted a section my section date would more than likely be 24th September :lol: Now THAT is sad ;)


----------



## Cherrybump

I think we all hit that nesting stage lol i need to clean this living room up again but see just looking at it, im like why bother it never stays like that lol 

I cant even bend forward much as it hurts 

Cottle: maybe that is something to think about. my friends has twins and went natural. I dunno how she managed it lol xx


----------



## sethsmummy

only have 2 mins to update you guys on Miwi.. sorry i cant reply properly.

She made no progress over night and was still 3cm this morning. She said earlier they were breaking her waters soon but not had an update since so im thinking they have maybe broke them and shes not progressing :thumbup: She managed to get around 3 hours sleep last night. SO at the latest she should have baby Maisy by tomorrow .. which is her birthday. Her DH has joined the thought that her Maisy is waiting on my Ethan hahaha. 

i got dh to DTD again and he did a DIY stretch and sweep first. Still getting my cramps and pressure in my foof and bum :dohh: Off to get Seth now then do some housework. xxxxx


----------



## Cherrybump

thank you for the update hun :).

*C'mon Miwi little bundle mama wants to meet you* 

Ive just done some house work so amazed at how much ive just done lol. Finished of the oven cleaning time lol. mopped kitchen and bathroom floor. Fixed the mattress on the bed as we have 2 lol but the button one had slipped down (sticking out at the end) :s put clothes away. think i need to gut some of my tops out i think lol ive got drawers of t-shirts and have to squeeze them in is impossible now. 

Need to clean living room now but ill have to wait until ryan is awake he's going out around 2pm so mines i can get stuck in to cleaning and hooverii

ng :). i even done the windows in kitchen since there was this mess on one of them :s. 

waiting for an email back from this council guy so i hope he bloody replies. 

And still waiting for this guy to show up to turn my gas back on :( better move his bum to as i got a call saying he wasnt far away like a hour and half ago lol


----------



## KrisCodd

Good luck Miwi!!!! Here's hoping it can happen toady for you and then maybe you can get some rest lol

Seth- Hopefully things get moving for you soon, although dh must be in heavan with all the :sex: ;) 

Had my visit to the specialist and got weighed myself... BMI 41.5 :dohh: however I did loose 3 lbs since last month :) ... got an ultrasound done and the hemmerage is gone!!!! The baby's heartrate is good and strong. When we were looking the baby started dancing around the screen!! It made the doctor stop and laugh lol she called it a floor show :) :) Sooo relieved that everything looks ok and that I am measuring at 10wks today :happydance: 

Due date is Sept 25th :kiss:


----------



## sethsmummy

another quick update - sorry cant do proper replies today its dh's day on the laptop.

Miwi is at 4cm and still managing on gas and air. her waters have gone so we will have baby news by tomorrow at the latest :D They'v not let her eat though... she must be starving!!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Woooo progress! Thanks for the updates hun. COME ON BABY! :happydance:

So freakin exciting :haha: 
Makes the twins feel like a lifetime away though haha


----------



## Cherrybump

Whooo Miwi is doing a great job. Poor must be so hungry though :(. shame 

Gas guy as been and gone and now we have heat :) whooo no more kettle baths x


----------



## Sparklegirl

thanks for the updates Seth :thumbup:

Thinking of u miwi :hugs:


----------



## jen1019

Thanks for the updates, Seth! I hope Miwi is doing great. Hopefully she is holding her LO soon! :hugs:


----------



## CottlestonPie

After I got 20 minutes of sleep last night, DS is being such a little shit today that I have spent the past hour sobbing in bed and just letting him do whatever. His whatever though seems to be just hovering and making sure he'd just about in eyesight while doing something naughty. Swear I'm having some sort of breakdown. 
DH is pressuring me into home schooling. He doesn't see days like today where I struggle to even communicate with him let alone teach him. 
Today needs to be over. Right now.


----------



## realbeauty86

Go miwi Go miwi!!! U can do it lol.

1 more week Seth, maybe less. So exciting, I wish I was third lol


----------



## Jenny_J

Deep breaths Cottlestonpie, is there no where you can put him safely? Just so you can have a 10 min break? Hugs. 

Hope its all go thete Miwi! 

Had my hair highlighted today, needed it so badly.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Ohh jealous! I desperately need my hair done. I've got about 4 inch roots lol

Turns out the reason I was being ratty and felt sick, AND the reason Toby was being so mental was because DH left the hob on this morning so the house had been filling up with gas all day (for 10 hours) and going to our heads. EEEEEK. Poor guy feels soooo guilty, I almost didn't want to tell him because I knew how bad he'd feel.
I thought I smelt something earlier but dismissed it because everyone tells me I have an oversensitive nose which picks up on stuff that isnt even there. :dohh:

So yeah, I've sent Toby to my mums for an hour so I can open all windows and doors to get rid of it. Dont want him any more exposed than he already has been. We've got to keep an eye on his behaviour, keeping an eye out for headaches and sickness in the next few hours and if either of us get worse, we're to go to A&E. Maternity Assessment at my hospital seem to think babies will be fine though. They got a 2nd opinion from a doctor while I was on the phone so I'm going with that. The first hint of getting worse though and I'm going to get monitored.

ANYWAY

Any Miwi updates? Seths hun, how are you and Ethan? Still hanging in there? xx


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Had my appointment today and got stuck in traffic holding my pee for over an hour because the president flew into our base and all routes home were freaking blocked! Either way my tummy is measuring 27 weeks and im 26 tomorrow. I gained weight finally... kinda embaressed it went on so fast but ive been drinking so much tea and eating fairly fatty so whatever! 6 pounds gained thus far. Oh and I am super excited I get another ultrasound in 4 weeks this is a first for me they changed it here!


----------



## sethsmummy

hey ladies.. god cottleston hope your ok!!

Miwi Update - she had had to have an epidural put in place. Baby Maisy's heart rate dropped really low so they needed to turn her drip right up (cnt remember if i said she was put on drip) to get her laboring faster. She is being assessed again at 7pm and may have to go for a c-section. Will try keep you guys updated tonight if i can. I feel so bad that shes having a rough time but told her how proud of her i am :) 

me update - well after 3 rounds of sex and dh doing a home sweep kind of thing.. nothing.. then i thought my waters went at 2:15pm. So midwife came out.. did a speculum said she didnt think theyd gone.. then did an internal.. cervix is firmly shut! so off to hospital for them to do a fancy swab thing.. deff not my waters.. trace was good and ethan started moving after being put on it.. it picked up 2 tightenings whilst i was on it (20 mins). My period cramps have gone :( So I give up lol.. no more trying to make him come. It's mad to think this time next week I will have my little man in my arms! 

USAF - glad your app went well and woot for another scan :happydance: 

sorry ladies i did have a big reply in mind there but now cant remember what everyone has said lol. 

xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

awww poor Miwi. Hopefully upping the dose on the drip will help. She must be in alot of pain to get the epi-.. I hope things start moving for her so she doesnt need to get a section :(... 

AFM: after doing all that keeping to day ive got a sore back so im planning on having a bath later. now that my heating is bath on dont have to wait for the kettle xx


----------



## Jenny_J

CottlestonPie said:


> Ohh jealous! I desperately need my hair done. I've got about 4 inch roots lol
> 
> Turns out the reason I was being ratty and felt sick, AND the reason Toby was being so mental was because DH left the hob on this morning so the house had been filling up with gas all day (for 10 hours) and going to our heads. EEEEEK. Poor guy feels soooo guilty, I almost didn't want to tell him because I knew how bad he'd feel.
> I thought I smelt something earlier but dismissed it because everyone tells me I have an oversensitive nose which picks up on stuff that isnt even there. :dohh:
> 
> So yeah, I've sent Toby to my mums for an hour so I can open all windows and doors to get rid of it. Dont want him any more exposed than he already has been. We've got to keep an eye on his behaviour, keeping an eye out for headaches and sickness in the next few hours and if either of us get worse, we're to go to A&E. Maternity Assessment at my hospital seem to think babies will be fine though. They got a 2nd opinion from a doctor while I was on the phone so I'm going with that. The first hint of getting worse though and I'm going to get monitored.
> 
> ANYWAY
> 
> Any Miwi updates? Seths hun, how are you and Ethan? Still hanging in there? xx

It badly needed doing, id not had it done since July, 5 inches of roots were there, and many a split end, I feel much better for it now, just got to condition it and treat it a lot, as it's a bit dry with this pregnancy.

I would flip my wig if hubby did that here. At least you found out before anything worse happened :/
Are you feeling better from it yet?



USAF_WIFE said:


> Had my appointment today and got stuck in traffic holding my pee for over an hour because the president flew into our base and all routes home were freaking blocked! Either way my tummy is measuring 27 weeks and im 26 tomorrow. I gained weight finally... kinda embaressed it went on so fast but ive been drinking so much tea and eating fairly fatty so whatever! 6 pounds gained thus far. Oh and I am super excited I get another ultrasound in 4 weeks this is a first for me they changed it here!

wow that's really good gain :)
I have another scan on Thursday, love being able to see baby more often. 



sethsmummy said:


> hey ladies.. god cottleston hope your ok!!
> 
> Miwi Update - she had had to have an epidural put in place. Baby Maisy's heart rate dropped really low so they needed to turn her drip right up (cnt remember if i said she was put on drip) to get her laboring faster. She is being assessed again at 7pm and may have to go for a c-section. Will try keep you guys updated tonight if i can. I feel so bad that shes having a rough time but told her how proud of her i am :)
> 
> me update - well after 3 rounds of sex and dh doing a home sweep kind of thing.. nothing.. then i thought my waters went at 2:15pm. So midwife came out.. did a speculum said she didnt think theyd gone.. then did an internal.. cervix is firmly shut! so off to hospital for them to do a fancy swab thing.. deff not my waters.. trace was good and ethan started moving after being put on it.. it picked up 2 tightenings whilst i was on it (20 mins). My period cramps have gone :( So I give up lol.. no more trying to make him come. It's mad to think this time next week I will have my little man in my arms!
> 
> USAF - glad your app went well and woot for another scan :happydance:
> 
> sorry ladies i did have a big reply in mind there but now cant remember what everyone has said lol.
> 
> xxx

Poor Miwi :( I really hope this comes to an end for her soon, whichever exit baby takes, she must be so fed up. 

Oh maaaaaaaan, so close though. You can;t say you didn't try hun. 



Cherrybump said:


> awww poor Miwi. Hopefully upping the dose on the drip will help. She must be in alot of pain to get the epi-.. I hope things start moving for her so she doesnt need to get a section :(...
> 
> AFM: after doing all that keeping to day ive got a sore back so im planning on having a bath later. now that my heating is bath on dont have to wait for the kettle xx

Good lord it would take me forever to run a bath with a kettle, would be cold before I got in it lol. You need the heating on in the weather though, bloody freezing bbrrrrrrr.

I was quite crampy earlier, very low down pressure, it's been relieved by having a lay down though, but think im going to lay down soon for the night.


----------



## Cherrybump

lol i have a shower to which is done by eletric which helps to make a bath but takes to long to fill lol. Going to run one soon feeling being poopy lol.

Just feeling bloated today. :( so a nice relaxing bath is in order for me lol. 

I seem to get those period crampy pains in the night only. but now i have to get up and go pee again lol havent needed to go that in so long. cant make it through the night no more haha. 

Hope Miwi is doing some what better now. Keeping her in my prayers and hope its not to long for her now xxxxx


----------



## sethsmummy

LADIES --- :wohoo: Miwi had Maisy last night!! All I will say is that her and baby are both doing well. :wohoo: I will leave the proper announcement for Miwi when she is feeling upto getting onto BnB or unless she asks me to do it for her :) She ended up having a section though poor miwi. I'v sent her every bodies love. 

Cottleston how are you and Toby feeling today? 

how is everybody else feeling today? Iv nothing today.. no signs or anything.. but only 6 days to go :wohoo: xxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Yaaay for the arrival of lil Maisy! Congrats Miwi xx
Sorry to hear about the c-section... But glad mum and baby are doing well xx
Can't wait for pics :happydance: :happydance:

Your turn Seths! :D

Feeling much better today thanks hun. Toby was in my bed from about 
1:30 so we mostly had broken sleep but I liked that I could keep an eye on him. He seems much better too thank god and both babies have moved this morning so all is ok xx


----------



## sethsmummy

She did so well :) I know she was exhausted but at least she has the perfect birthday present (its her birthday today). Im hoping she can get her Chinese in the hospital tonight hehe.. she was so looking forward to it. 

haha i know.. so scary to think its my turn next! 5 days till i am in there. But i will make sure I text miwi so she can update you guys on how i am going.. and john is going to log in once he gets home to update things too. 

I am so glad your feeling better hun. I bet your dh felt absolutely rotten... but im so glad you realized what was going on before something much worse happened :hugs: 

xxxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Omg best birthday present ever! Happy birthday Miwi and Maisy!
I bet she was knackered... And starving! Fingers crossed for Chinese
If I had to stay in hospital I think I'd be tempted to send DH to dominos :haha:

Can't believe I've still got another 13 weeks to wait. Eesh. Hopefully it'll fly by.


----------



## Jenny_J

Huge congrats to Miwi and family, and happy birthday too. We are all looking forward to her birth announcement and pics :-D 

Not long to wait at all Seths squeeeeeeeeee :-D

Im stressed out today. My ten year old thinks its ok to steal from his family, 2nd time he has done it now, and lied about it too. So his x box is gone, no treats and 6pm bed times. What he doesn't know is we have a policeman friend who goes to the same kickboxing gym as hubby, and we are going to ask him over to our house, in his uniform to give leo a telling off. 

I struck a low blow, I was so mad with him. I said if he continues to make bad choices he would end up like Dean, Dean is Leo's bio dad, who left when I was 3 months preg and has never paid a penny or seen leo. There is Ben who is another of Deans children that he left, Bens mom found me on fb over a yr ago and now we are as good as family. Ben is 14 and I think il ask him to give leo a telling off too. 

Plus today I have to go into my old work and harras my boss for my smp1 form again! 

Sorry for the rant.


----------



## Cherrybump

:happydance:Whay hey Miwi:happydance:

Happy birthday to you both also. What a lovely present. Bet she is well chuffed. Sorry to hear about the section though but probs for the best in the end since it was taking forever lol. 

Ohh yes sneak a chinese in will fill her right up lol

Seth looks like your next lol. I've still got 5.5 weeks until due date but right now i think ill go over lol. Everyone seems to be loosing their plug i know some people dont but who knows lol. Im hoping to pick up one of those balls today to help this little miss out. 

Aww Jenny sorry to hear your little rascal is misbehaving. sounds like a good idea to bring the policeman around though give him like fright maybe. 

I was caught when i was younger nicking sand out of the work man area lol as we were doing turns each and i was dying for a pee. Got right telling off :( and nearly pee'd myself. :(

So fingers crossed it works lol. xxx


----------



## Sparklegirl

thank you seth for the update hun.

Congrats on ur lil Girl Maisy miwi :wohoo: & wishing you a very happy birthday :cake:

seth ur turn next woop woop :happydance:

lol @ cherry for getting caught stealing sand that my me giggle :haha:

jen sorry ur boy is being a bit naughty, i think the policeman coming around is a good idea... i do love a man in uniform :blush:

im hoping i only have 5-6 weeks to go ladies :dohh: i reallydont want to wait 8-9 weeks to see my lil girl, is that selfish :dohh:


----------



## sethsmummy

cottleston it will fly by hun. Seems like yesterday i was saying i had that long left! 

Jenny - i know.. im so excited but scared at the same time lol.

So sorry your 10 year old is causing so much trouble. I hope the police guy works! My ex's son was like that too, we tried the whole police thing but it didn't bother him one bit. Only after his mother ended up putting him in care did he realise he was out of control. 
I saw on FB too that your son was telling you the police cant do anything as hes 10. Tell him in England you are responsible for your own actions from the age of 10.. im sure thats the law anyway. 
Urgh and you have to deal with your old work too :dohh: Sounds like a very stressfull day hun!! xx


----------



## sethsmummy

Cherry - I sure am unless any of you girls babies decide they want to appear early :haha: 
ooo yey a ball will do you the world of good :thumbup: hahah deary me... pinching sand .. that made me giggle a little lol

Sparkle - no its not selfish at all hun. Iv wanted ethan out for a while lol.. its because we get so uncomfy! Its not nice having all the aches and pains :(

I have lower back ache today.. must have slept funny last night as i was cuddled round dh :dohh: hot water bottle may be required. x


----------



## Jenny_J

Thanks for the support girls. Il do my very best with Leo, lots of people will be having a stern word with him. He is a good kid, just doesn't use his bloody brain some times. 

Works top bosses sacked another manager, waiting for a call back that will probably never come. I need my smp :-(


----------



## sethsmummy

is smp statutory maternity pay?? Sorry im no good with some abbreviations lol. I hope they get it sorted out hun! If not could you goto CAB or something to get their help? 
fingers crossed all these people having stern words with him will work hun. If you could get away with it i would have said ask your police man friend to come in a patrol car (even if just being dropped off in it and a colleague waits in the car outside for him) and literally tell him he is being officially cautioned :shrug: Dont know if that would be allowed though. Shame you couldnt get him taken to a cell for an hour... harsh but i bet anything it would work. 

how is everyone else getting on today? xxx


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Aww! Best birthday present ever! Grats Miwi! Happy B-day to both you and Lo!


----------



## Jenny_J

sethsmummy said:


> is smp statutory maternity pay?? Sorry im no good with some abbreviations lol. I hope they get it sorted out hun! If not could you goto CAB or something to get their help?
> fingers crossed all these people having stern words with him will work hun. If you could get away with it i would have said ask your police man friend to come in a patrol car (even if just being dropped off in it and a colleague waits in the car outside for him) and literally tell him he is being officially cautioned :shrug: Dont know if that would be allowed though. Shame you couldnt get him taken to a cell for an hour... harsh but i bet anything it would work.
> 
> how is everyone else getting on today? xxx

Yeah I can't claim it without a smp1 form from my old employer though. And iv been leaving msgs with them for 3 weeks to call me back, im going down there when hubby comes home, and im not leaving till iv seen someone. 

Mat allowance people said she has to do it by law, they said to threaten her with Inland rev, so im going to, she will be lucky if I hold my temper in at all. 

I think a talk with the guy will probably be enough to make him shit himself lol, he is not as tough as he thinks lol.


----------



## sethsmummy

hope you give her what for hun thats rediculous that theyv not got back to you!

Fingers crossed the talk works :thumbup: nothing worse than when they think they can get away with stealing things and lying xx


----------



## Noo

Yawn! Tired! Did a late shift then a night shift! Strangely I nicely woke up 3 and a half hours after going to sleep this morning and wide awake so hopefully by tonight I'll be able to sleep (not working tonight). Still waiting for my consultant and scan appt. Feels like AGES ago I had my booking but realistically it's less than a week! Blah!


----------



## Cherrybump

lol thanks ladies. 

Oh Jenny. You stand your ground hun and make sure you don't leave until they understand.. Hate when people make you wait so long after saying it shall be done that day/week or something. But they drag it out. 

I was going to go get doughnuts again but the que was bad again. so we went into KFC but i couldnt make out the darn menu's as its sunny lol. I ended up with this little snack box :( but i fancey something with alot more chicken lol :( need to check out the menu online i think lol x


----------



## sethsmummy

Fingers crossed you get a good night sleep tonight Noo, you must be shattered!!
wonder when your appointment is going to come through. 

mmmm Cherry donuts sound good. and so does a KFC! Not one near me though unless i fancy 2 bus rides lol x


----------



## Cherrybump

Oh that sucks pity they didnt deliver lol.. With all this chinese talk i was super jealous lol

But saying that i think i had egg fried rice in the cupboard ummm lol.


----------



## jen1019

Congrats to Miwi, how awesome that her little Maisy is here now! :)


----------



## kraftykoala

Congratulations Miwi!!


----------



## Jenny_J

Well it failed I didnt even get past the reception :-/

She told the receptionist that she doesn't know how to do it so thats that. Iv printed of a smp1 form for her to fill out, hopefully the dumbass can read and write. 

On a lighter note I have a appointment at hospital for a scan tomo :-D


----------



## Cherrybump

aaww what... i hope she fills out that form for you. sounds like their giving you the run around xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

she doesnt know how to do it... .and she couldnt just phone you to say she didn't know how to do it :dohh: :growlmad: :growlmad: what a bitch. Here is hoping shes not too thick hun so she can read and fill out the form following the instructions! Bloody idiot. 

ooooo scan :D Good Luck hun!!! Im sad knowing i have no more.. but suppose its only a few days till i meet him lol. Is this a growth scan your having hun? xxx


----------



## Jenny_J

sethsmummy said:


> she doesnt know how to do it... .and she couldnt just phone you to say she didn't know how to do it :dohh: :growlmad: :growlmad: what a bitch. Here is hoping shes not too thick hun so she can read and fill out the form following the instructions! Bloody idiot.
> 
> ooooo scan :D Good Luck hun!!! Im sad knowing i have no more.. but suppose its only a few days till i meet him lol. Is this a growth scan your having hun? xxx

I was actually laughing (with still being cross) at how a manager can not know how to fill the form in. I am going in tomorrow, and she will see me, because il barge in if I have to, anyone puts a hand on me and their face will meet with a wall. 

That or im calling union and inland rev. I honestly don't know how im going to keep my temper in.

Yeah its a growth scan, I should have another 2 after this one, then that be that :)


----------



## sethsmummy

I wonder how she has managed in the past.. unless she just refuses to give them. Just stand at the desk him and sweetly say "if she doesn't see me now and sort this form out I am calling inland revenue since she's breaking the law" and have your phone in your hand at the same time. Also if any1 touches you, you can get them arrested ;) they wouldnt like that one. 
oooo wow another 2 left after this one you lucky lady lol. Do they think baby is growing big or small hun? xxx


----------



## Jenny_J

sethsmummy said:


> I wonder how she has managed in the past.. unless she just refuses to give them. Just stand at the desk him and sweetly say "if she doesn't see me now and sort this form out I am calling inland revenue since she's breaking the law" and have your phone in your hand at the same time. Also if any1 touches you, you can get them arrested ;) they wouldnt like that one.
> oooo wow another 2 left after this one you lucky lady lol. Do they think baby is growing big or small hun? xxx


Its all a massive ball ache :-( im so stressed. 

They saying she is growing a week ahead, but I have to have growth scans every 2 to 3 weeks, as midwives wont measure my belly due to bmi.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Sorry ladies I'll catch up properly in the morning. Half asleep but it just dawned on me that I hit double figures this weekend. So that's nice.


----------



## Sparklegirl

my bump pic ladies 

https://img41.imageshack.us/img41/6899/32weeks.jpg


----------



## massoma8489

cute my tummy is still growing but i do have a biger tummy this time around more then with my last pregnecy btw do u ladies think the meth about baby boys make tummys bigger then baby girls they says when ur pregnet with a boy u tommy is biger then when ur pregnet with a girl idk wonder wat i have i wish its anther girl i love baby girls but at the same time i do want to expernince having a baby boy . AS long as there health thats all that matters i was the only girl out of 2 boys and my mother never had a mothers bond with me . Gess u can say very*Narcissim*mother till this day , sad that shes closer to the boys then me, I tell her I need her but shes always making excusies , feel like im alone in this world even though my hobby trys to be there there as much as possible but u still need a mother in the life gess I need to grow up and stop waiting for my mother to bild a mother daughter relation, fathers like a ring in her finger wish my life would be better


----------



## Cherrybump

ive just skimmed through this as i aint feeling to great today. Think i have a hea cold or something coming on :(.. Or could be just cause the heating is back on and i feeling super hot. Nose is pretty darn stuffy so ive used vicks to help me breath. 

Anyways. ill try and keep up with this moving post lol but if you dont hear from me il just dying on the couch lol xx


----------



## Jenny_J

Oh no I hole you feel better soon cherry. 

Not long got back from my appointment, baby Niamh is 4 lb 5 oz now and has gone from breech to head down. 

Next scan is in 3 weeks, they said they will give me the section date then too :-D


----------



## Cherrybump

Well done baby for going head down.

Thanks jen. I thnk its just the heat ive opened the windows up and closed curtains over lol pretty sunny today x


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Jenny, you posting from your phone? The typos amuse me sooo much! :D


----------



## CottlestonPie

Massoma, the thing about tummies being different shapes/sizes is just a myth I think. With DS I carried all over but this time I'm so far all belly... my bum, hips, thighs haven't changed much and they're boys too!

Jenny, yay for bubs going head down! 

How you feeling now Cherry?

I'm getting a lack of movement from Ernie today but he was super active last night so he's probably just chilling out.


----------



## USAF_WIFE

I hope my last post did not make me sound like an ass I am just immature rofl! I hate when my phone does it to me though. Also grats on baby being head down!


----------



## Jenny_J

Usaf wife- yeah I usually reply on my phone lol. Just read my previous post back and chuckled, bloody auto correct lol. 

Just cooking a lasagne, with cauliflower and broccoli :-D

Na I dont think your an ass hun. Im immature with stuff like that too lol


----------



## massoma8489

lol im like that i usally type from my tablet so some of the words r off understood lol then i end up reading and id be like ohhhh no how imbaressing


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey cottle- i'm not to bad now. pretty much rub vick all over lol. now sitting closer to the window. Must be just an off day :( oh wells hope im feeling better tomorrow as ive got my first parenting class lol kind of nervous but excited to go :D xx


----------



## sethsmummy

massoma i think its just a myth. People always told me with a girl you carry all out front.. so they are very wrong with me lol So sorry you dont have a good bond with your mum hun. Me and my mum are not that close but we still have a good relationship. sending you big hugs :hugs: 

Cherry i hope you feel better tomorrow hun. Maybe is because you'v just got the heating back on hun. :hugs: 

Jenny - woot for baby going head down :D ooo and exciting times getting your section date :D Cant wait to find out when you are having Niamh. Mmmm lasagne sounds so good.. but the brocolli and colli sound the best!! num num colliflower cheese mmmmmmmmmmmmmm 

cottleston - oh no, I hope he is just having a rest after a super active night. Thats what Ethan did on Tuesday! 

AFM my *LAST* midwife appointment went really well :happydance: BP is still down, baby hasnt engaged any more but he is measuring 38 weeks now instead of 4 weeks ahead :thumbup: I loved the midwife who came out today.. she was lovely! 
I went for a nice bath while john took seth to the park.. and i had only been in 10 mins chilling with my book... next thing i knew i was waking up with my book almost in the water :haha: Must have needed the kip! 
I cant believe this time next week i will hopefully be just getting home with my little man :D

MIWI UPDATE - Miwi is now home with the gorgeous Maisy.. she is beautifull :cloud9: Shes feeling a little sore but much better than yesterday and is relaxing before enjoying her late birthday Chinese :D xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Aww yay for Miwi she will be so happy to be home. 

Glad your app went well today seths :D and naughty for falling alseep in the tub lol i know sometimes it cant be help when your so shattered lol 

Yeah i agree think cause i now have the heating back on ill feeling it :( i turn it down low and ryan turns the dam thing back up to like 20 :( lol ive turned it own to 10 just now lol 

Cant wait for Miwi to flood the thread with piks lol xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

aww your gonna love it cherry. Maisy is so bloody gorgeous!! Just wanna pinch her and give her loads of cuddles lol. I sent her everybodies love :D

ooo get him told about the heating hun! Dont want your bill to cost a fortune! 
hehe i didnt even realise id fell asleep... not that it mattered though as i have one of those stupid half size things so i couldnt drown myself in it if i tried lol. xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Lol i think they just make baths for these skinny people. they seem to forget those who are little bigger than the average person lol. I get stuck in mines just trying to lying back in it i find impossible. My belly makes this funny shape like the outline of her butt haha and then trying to get out...Oh man i think i could use a walking stick.

Yeah ill get him told on the heating lol xx


----------



## USAF_WIFE

I love my bath, well kind off.. Its super deep and its slanted nice on the back to lay down and relax BUT my arse is wide and the tub is not wide so I gotta lift to the side or wait to get in because the water either ends up trapped in front when filling or in back when draining. >.> I have nearly fallen asleep in the tub many of times its soooo warm and comfy on my nerve and spd oh man!


----------



## USAF_WIFE

26 weeks think she may be a 12 pounder :haha:
 



Attached Files:







26 Weeks Fallon.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Jenny_J

Cherry- have fun at the parenting class today hun :-D

Seths- I love veg too. Hubby bought pork mince :-/ I wont be having it again uurrggg was nasty. Glad your mw app went well. 

Im not fond of baths at all. Im too big for normal sized baths and I get cold, then grumpy lol. Love my showers though. 
I really wana go swimming but my cozzy is too small now. Dont wana buy a new one. 

Im trying to stop drinking coffee (decaffe) as iv been told it makes breast milk taste ikky :-( I love coffee :-(


----------



## sethsmummy

lol Cherry my bath is deff for skinny people! its to encourage us to use the shower.. but thats no good when your heavily pregnant and just want to relax. Good luck with your class today hun xx

USAF - i get that in my bath lol. I get in when theres a little water then fill the front as hot as i want then once its high enough i let it go to the back of me then fill the front back up again. Seth thinks its highly amusing when there is water left behind me :haha: Lovely bump hun! :cloud9:

Jenny - aww iv never been swimming in a while.. our local pool is far too cold for ds :( I have my tankini top packed in my hospital bag as i figured it would be great for breast feeding lol. 
Oooft i like pork mince lol but i might just be weird. I LOVE showers too, but they have to be red hot.. i turn it right up as hot as it will go. haha my dad came over on his motorbike last year and asked if he could go for a shower.. got in without looking at the thermostat and almost scalded himself lol


----------



## Jenny_J

sethsmummy said:


> lol Cherry my bath is deff for skinny people! its to encourage us to use the shower.. but thats no good when your heavily pregnant and just want to relax. Good luck with your class today hun xx
> 
> USAF - i get that in my bath lol. I get in when theres a little water then fill the front as hot as i want then once its high enough i let it go to the back of me then fill the front back up again. Seth thinks its highly amusing when there is water left behind me :haha: Lovely bump hun! :cloud9:
> 
> Jenny - aww iv never been swimming in a while.. our local pool is far too cold for ds :( I have my tankini top packed in my hospital bag as i figured it would be great for breast feeding lol.
> Oooft i like pork mince lol but i might just be weird. I LOVE showers too, but they have to be red hot.. i turn it right up as hot as it will go. haha my dad came over on his motorbike last year and asked if he could go for a shower.. got in without looking at the thermostat and almost scalded himself lol

What is a tankini? Am I being thick? Lol. I love swimming, id go every day if I could. 

Id never had pork mince before, maybe thats why? Im used to my beef and lamb lasagnes, hubby liked it though. 

My life lol I like mine quite warm, but not that warm, does it not hurt you? 

Im of for carvery in a bit nommmmmmm


----------



## Noo

After a couple of weeks with no MS today I feel lousy. Went out for a meal last night with some girls from work as one has just finished for Maternity Leave but this morning I feel REALLY sick and keep retching to be sick. I've taken anti-emetics but STILL feel really sick :( Dodgy BM too :( Oh dear! Hope I don't have a bug as I'm just leaving for work!


----------



## sethsmummy

its when the swim suit is in two halves hun. so i have a top and shorts instead of just a swim suit. 
ahhh yeah its a different taste if your used to the others. 
Nope doesnt hurt at all, as i start it off lower and then slowly turn it up as i go till its as hot as it will go. Oooo carvary sounds good.. im jelous!!

Noo - sorry to hear your not feeling good, I wonder if its because of something you ate hun if you went out for a meal last night?? Either way i hope you feel better soon xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

A tankini is like a vest top and pants.. I prefer them to a bikini lol I was about to say what a cozzy lol. 

thanks lassies. not to long now 1 oclock is taking its time getting here lol. been up since 7.30 :( cant seem to sleep long enough now and i have to get up at last once through the night for a pee. Just get to sore lying on one side way to long :( 

Oh no noo. Not so good. Do you think could be whatever you ate last night? Hopefully it shifts over. Hate going to work feeling like poop. and feeling like your going to be sick any sec doesnt help at all xx


----------



## sethsmummy

its annoying having to lie on your side isn't it. Last night i had to resort to lying on my back as both my hips were absolutely killing me from lying on them.

picked seth up from nursery at 11:30 and we only got in at 1pm! Lol he spent the whole time playing ball with a collie dog that lives near us.. it was so cute and funny to see <3 Running after the ball before it got to the road wasnt good though.. lol iv now got cramp. :dohh: 

how is everyone elses days going? xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

hmmmmm i am wondering whether things are starting up for me. That back ache i have been moaning about is getting a bit worse... and im also getting the odd cramp.. at least 1 an hour. Urgh Ethan if you are planning on coming pretty please hold off till tomorrow morning when i have been paid :dohh:


----------



## Jenny_J

Ahhhhh I see. Iv never had the body for anything like that, the swimming costume I have has a little modisty skirt on it lol.

Had a busy day so far, went to carvery with my friend, then hubbys work mate popped over. Im scoffing some thorntons roses that Eva got for me for my birthday :-D

Oooohhh Seths, let us know if anything progressed? X


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies thats me back :) i met a girl today from bnb lol she is on the scottish thread with me. So nice to finally meet someone form here although we didnt speak much it was still pretty awesome. 

Loads of good info picked up although those positions you can do at home to help pain relief when in labor i wont be temping them lol ill stick to this birthing ball im planning to buy lol..

I had started to get a sore back while in class and i realised i really needed the loo lol just had little bit of cramping in the front end :S..

Looking forward to going next week again lol im sad but i enjoyed finding out things i never knew and that would be the first time for me ever to through answers out lol never done that in school. :) xxxx


----------



## sethsmummy

Sounds like you have had a good day Jenny :D My tankini has shorts :thumbup: so kind of like having a modesty skirt on lol. Omg carvery and thorntons choccys all in one day.. im super duper jelous right now lol.
No progress hun, just still cramping at least once an hour and back ache. im wondering if its the very start of a slow early labor. 

Cherry - I'm glad you enjoyed your class hun and how amazing that you met someone from BnB! hehe my cramp gets worse every time i need a pee.. which tonight seems to be every 20 darn minutes :dohh: 

xxxx


----------



## Jenny_J

Id look like some kinda crazy female wrestler in shorts, lmao I have huge thighs, mental image iv just given myself made me giggle, maybe I ate too much chocolate lol. 
Yeah its been a good day :-D just hope tomorrow is as good. Just me and the kids all day, hubby is out off road biking with his dad all day, iv told him to be careful, I worry the daft sod will hurt himself. 
It could be, its so hard to tell in the begginning, and my first crept up so slowly on me I didn't realise till I was 4cm. I hope he either hurrys along for you, or waits till next week. 
How is Miwi? 

Aww thats cool cherry :-D id love to meet you guys, but im quite far away :-/


----------



## Cherrybump

lol would be super cool.

im just resting on this couch now. just a bit crampy and sore lower back :S now i feel sleepy lol.

Seths i hope it all starts for you soon. but not until tomorrow at least lol so then you have been paid lol.


----------



## sethsmummy

hahaha i have now got the image of a very muscly female wrestler in my head wearing a tankini :haha:
Fingers crossed he stays safe and has no accidents hun. I never experienced natural labor the first time so i have no clue what im looking for lol. Its eased off now though :thumbup:

Miwi is doing good. The midwife was out to see baby Maisy today and said shes a little dehydrated so she is going to start feeding her every 3 hours instead of every 4. miwi managed to have her first BM today.. hehe i asked how much it hurt.. as iv been told a lot your first BM after a section really kills. she had her chinese and enjoyed it... and a McDonalds today too im so jelous :haha: She said she will nip on to do birth story etc as soon as she gets a minute.. hehe little Miss Maisy is making her very very tired :cloud9: 

I talk to someone on here who lives an hour or so away from me and goes to the same hospital.. no idea if we will ever meet though. Miwi and I;s partners are thinking holidays hehe as we are growing quite close :) 
It would be fab if i could just win the lottery one weekend and organise and pay for a big Plus Size And Pregnant Meet with lots of fun for the babies and children. hehe never know what may come along.. 

xxxx


----------



## massoma8489

OK u guys upgrade on my preg. LOL*WENT to the fetal miternily docter today because of my history of miscarge and premuture delivery. WELL kinda scared he said so far so good but he recommended cirklog with progstrin shots. I really dont want to get a sirklog im scared of the 5 percent chance of miscarge. DOES any one have had a history of dialating early . I m not dailated so far but has any one had a history like me and only went with the shots and did fine let me know ladies thanks i will try to keep up with the club lol


----------



## USAF_WIFE

sethsmummy said:


> hahaha i have now got the image of a very muscly female wrestler in my head wearing a tankini :haha:
> Fingers crossed he stays safe and has no accidents hun. I never experienced natural labor the first time so i have no clue what im looking for lol. Its eased off now though :thumbup:
> 
> Miwi is doing good. The midwife was out to see baby Maisy today and said shes a little dehydrated so she is going to start feeding her every 3 hours instead of every 4. miwi managed to have her first BM today.. hehe i asked how much it hurt.. as iv been told a lot your first BM after a section really kills. she had her chinese and enjoyed it... and a McDonalds today too im so jelous :haha: She said she will nip on to do birth story etc as soon as she gets a minute.. hehe little Miss Maisy is making her very very tired :cloud9:
> 
> I talk to someone on here who lives an hour or so away from me and goes to the same hospital.. no idea if we will ever meet though. Miwi and I;s partners are thinking holidays hehe as we are growing quite close :)
> It would be fab if i could just win the lottery one weekend and organise and pay for a big Plus Size And Pregnant Meet with lots of fun for the babies and children. hehe never know what may come along..
> 
> xxxx

AWW! You guys live so close! That is awesome! You guys totally should have a meet up once both babes are here and such. I would love to meet and greet if we could all afford it but I wanna come to you guys kthx! :haha: I will say I am so so happy to have found this thread because with my first I had a great small support group with ladies pregnant at the same time then with my second nothing so this is quite nice to not do it alone plus everyone is fluffy too! :cloud9:


----------



## sethsmummy

massoma8489 - sorry hun iv never had an experience of it but i do know a lady on here who is in the same situation. she had the cerclage (i think thats how you spell it) and its holding great for her at the moment. If she didn't have it then she would have gone into labor already.. she is around the 28 week mark now. Sorry you have to think about all this kind of thing :hugs:

USAF - yeah i think it would be great. She will be attending hospital on the day i go in pre-op so maybe a little meet up would be good then depending on what time her appointment is at. I agree with you 100% hun.. it has been amazing to have everyone on here. I went through my first pregnancy alone with next to no support from anyone.. so its nice to be able to come on here and talk to people who are also bigger and not judgemental <3


----------



## Noo

Still feeling very sick today :( Think the morning sickness is back! :(


----------



## sethsmummy

noo - try eating parma voilets.. the little sweeties. apparently they are fantastic... and the love heart sweeties xxx


----------



## Noo

sethsmummy said:


> noo - try eating parma voilets.. the little sweeties. apparently they are fantastic... and the love heart sweeties xxx

Will give it a go.


----------



## Noo

Getting really annoyed waiting for my scan and consultant appt now. I've got my work schedule right through till the end of the month now and really need to know when it is so I can sort my shifts around it and make sure it's a day DH isn't working (I want him there). I'm 10 weeks tomorrow by my dates but 11 weeks by theirs so they're cutting it a bit fine!


----------



## Jellycat

Noo I found that frustrating myself when waiting they then booked me in the last day for my testing - I didn't want to wait that long incase dates were wrong etc do had to go private instead. Hope the sickness passes

Seth - wow you've had lots of progress since I last logged in, fingers cross this is the start of labour for you

Congrats miwi on the arrival of baby girl, yay to first bm too !


----------



## Cherrybump

Aw noo hope you feel better soon and they dont take forever to get back to you..

Ive bought a gym ball today its one from agros 55cm just under a fiver lol perfect size i must say haha. glad i didnt get the bigger one now. :) so ill have to start bouncing soon x


----------



## Jenny_J

Lol the first BM doesn't hurt so much, but it's pretty scary, no pushing what so ever!!! Get lots of bran flakes down you, that will help a lot.

Hubby is on his way home now, he said he had a fab day :)

Not much to report here. i thought maybe my waters had gone earlier though, went for a wee about 12, and before I had chance some 'stuff' came out of me, it defo wasn't pee :/


----------



## Noo

I've opted to not have NT screening so I was hoping that since I just want a dating scan that they would be able to fit me in a little earlier but doesn't look that way. I can't have so little notice for appts though as I work pretty much full time and I don't get time off work for appts so would have to actually cancel a shift and lose money (potentially 2/3 shifts if the appt falls in middle of a set of nights!) if they sent the appt with less than 3 weeks or so notice. Which realistically since I'm 10 weeks tomorrow - it'll be with less than 3 weeks notice though I'd been hoping for an appt mid-month (around 15th).


----------



## sethsmummy

Noo - could you phone them and chase them up?? I have heard of them "forgetting" people before. Thats really not good that you would have to cancel so many shifts if they give you short notice of your appointment! How is the sickness hun? Are you feeling any better?

Jelly - :D hey hun, and thank you :D only 3 days to go.. i cant believe its come so fast!!

Cherry - woot on the ball!! Thats the one i had with Seth :thumbup: Lots of bouncing and rolling from now on :thumbup: 

Jenny - thanks for the info hun :D That sounds like what i had the other day when i went in to be checked hun! Turned out to be Watery Discharge. I was told if you put a pad on.. and its not soaked through after around 30 mins then its not your waters that have gone. 

I had my friend over tonight... were supposed to be here around 2pm and didnt show up till 5 :growlmad: again she was trying to tell me what i will and wont be doing after my section. I wouldnt mind if shed ever had one herself or even a baby.. but she hasnt. I told her point blank i will do things as and when i feel up to it.. my body will soon let me know if its too soon. Just because her friend was silly enough to do the hoovering 2 days after her section and bust her wound open.. Im not that bloody stupid.. especially since you need a tank liscense just to use my stupid hoover. And she was getting herself all concerned about making sure she sees baby before my sister .. which i told her she wouldnt.. so she then went on to "oh but i will see him before her kids do wont I" :growlmad: :dohh: Jeezzz its not a bloody competition!! 
My back is still sore.. and my bloody hips are killing as as per usual i had to sit on the bloody floor because friends bf took my chair and wouldnt move when i was ready to sit back down :growlmad:


----------



## Cherrybump

Ooh Jenny if it your water thats early aint it?

I get loads of discharge still :( but i find it worse when im walking for long period of time :s. I wear towels all the time now as i find it such a pain in the butt. I always get alot of period pains these past few days. Sleeping has become uncomfy again. 

Im little worry about the thought incase my waters go and i havent noticed lol like when your sleeping although you should wake up all wet own there. I also have noticed and dont laugh (TMI) if i have dribbled (little pee) few hours later i noticed it gone brownish stain mark :s. remember i said i woke up one morning with this and was confussed now i know why. Guess i dribble trying to hold it in or something in my sleep and its done that but it think its still the strangest thing ever.. Also ive noticed people mention lighting crotch. Is that when the baby is pushing down on your bladder and its pretty sore? If so i get this and i have to pause until the pain pausing over. 

Also today i have flats on walking in town my feet started to get rather sore. I had to sit so much and my feet were rather red guessing for the heat and from walking.

Sorry for these questions lol just curious all these random pains are bothering me to i question everything lol. 

Was going to go for a bath before bed but i need to heat the darn water up :( so ive pop it on for an hour. Would love just to get a nice sleep. or if bawbag was nice enought to let me nap on couch but nope he was working last night and has slept from 6am and is still sleeping lol lazy shit..

Sorry for rambling ladies.

Noo. thats not right you have to cancels shifts to go to apps. They are meant to give you them off so you can go.. Which i didnt realise until my come apps my miwife told me. lol. Some companys really do things weird eh. xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Oh seth i would have said to him can i get my seat back.. I cant sit on the floor my butt goes all sort and i get super uncomfy lol xxx


----------



## Sparklegirl

ladies is this normal my lower back started hurting about an 1hour ago & it feels like im getting my period ??


----------



## Cherrybump

im guessing yes as i get alot of lower back ache and period pains. im in bed now with hot water bottle. really hope i get a good sleep tonight. super sleepy right now xx


----------



## sethsmummy

Sparkle huni how are you feeling now?? It can be normal but it can also be a sign of the start of labor.. BUT I have been having lower back ache and period cramping for the last week and nothing has come of it. So maybe its just one of those things... if you get really worried or it progresses into more pain then contact your midwife hun :hugs: 

Cherry - Im not sure if lightening crotch is caused by baby pressing on bladder... BUT it is a pretty severe shooting pain down in your cervix/foof and i do have to stop until its gone. I can now be found frequently stopping in the middle of the street saying "oh you F*ker" and then not moving for a few minutes.. it gets really irritating especially when seths running late for nursery lol. 
Your feet will deff be sore just simply from all the walking hun. 

afm - TOMORROW I GO INTO HOSPITAL ARRGGGHHHHH :wohoo:
Dh decided he wanted :sex: last night :dohh: and i thought id best let him since hes not going to get it for 6/7 weeks after this. I really wish i hadn't now. I swear it hurt so darn much and this morning i have a chaffed foof :dohh: Also some blood tinged discharge, so wondering if thats more plug coming away. My lovely back ache is back although i did get a better sleep last night as i used one of Seth's teddies as a pillow lol. So i had 2 instead of 1. Even only got up 4 times for the toilet :happydance: now that is progress since the other night when i got up 8 times :dohh:
Hoping my folks are coming over today.. although i wont hold my breathe too much. They took my niece for the night last night... which normally wouldn't bother me (i get a lil jelous as mum never has Seth but my eldest niece is her fave and the ONLY one she will have overnight.. she wont even have seth overnight when i have Ethan... yet she had sisters dd1 for a whole week when she had dd2). BUT my sisters youngest has been really ill the last few days with a bad temp etc, so Id told my sister she couldnt come anywhere near us this weekend in fear of it being passed on, so what does she do... she went to my parents with all the kids.. and left her eldest there :growlmad: She knows fine well my mum is supposed to have Seth on Tuesday, and it really has annoyed me that neither of them have thought of me at all.. the one time i needed them to put me first and it doesn't happen. So i now need to phone my mum soon and tell her if she is still planning on coming over here then she needs to take my niece home first as she is not bringing her to my house incase she is carrying the germs that her brother has had. And i have to cross my damn fingers that my mum doesn't get ill again (shes only just got over 2 lots of flu last week) otherwise i shall be having my section by myself as DH will have to stay home and look after Seth :growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad: Sorry bit of a rant there but it really freaking pissed me off. I will not risk the health of Seth or Ethan for anything. My sister was the first to moan when ill people came to her house (or any1 whos family member was ill) when she was due her last baby... and now shes forcing that very thing on us :growlmad:


----------



## Jellycat

Oh all the best for tomorrow Seth !


----------



## sethsmummy

Jellycat said:


> Oh all the best for tomorrow Seth !

Thanks hun! I cant wait to get back home and show you all photos and share my birth story!! xx


----------



## Jenny_J

Ohhhh good luck for tomo, what time do you go in?

I hate when families are like that! iv lived 3 doors from my parents for 5 years, they had the kids over night once lol.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Omg hun can't believe it's tomorrow, eeeeek!!! :D
Sorry you're having trouble with your family. I assume they know your dates and why you need Seth to stay? I'd be having words if I were you hun. It's really unfair what they're doing, especially with your niece being poorly. Hope you get it sorted and DH doesn't have to watch Seth :hugs:
In case I don't get back on here today (I'm sure I will but) best of luck tomorrow! Can't wait for updates :happydance: xx

Afm, positives first... 26 weeks and I'm in double figures yaaaay! Can't believe I'll be in third tri next week, yikes! 
And now I have to moan sorry lol. Having mil issues again. She looks after Toby every few weeks. Usually for three nights as she lives 60 odd miles away and doesn't drive. So yesterday I packed his bag for 3 nights and we took toby down there. Mil was all nice and did us lunch and then said "right, so, how would you feel if I had Toby til the end of the week?"
I said to her I've only packed til Tuesday and I'd get lonely, I want my baby with me. Yknow, since im his mum. DH gave his mum a look and was like "we'll talk about it" but he said it in a way that was more like he'll convince me. So I felt backed into a corner. MIL took Toby down the shop and while they were gone Dh insisted we leave. I was a bit upset so he distracted me by taking me to a reptile shop to look at pretty things but when I got home I was so upset. I told DH I was looking at getting the train because I can't go without seeing my lil man for 5 or 6 days and he told me we can't afford trains and that I'm only thinking of myself and Toby will be having fun. I've basically been told I have no choice and I'm selfish and should make the most of my "time off"... But how can I do that when all I want is to have him home. I want to make mothers day crafts and play in the garden and snuggle up with his favourite book. But that's selfish. 
I'm pregnant ffs. I'm hormonal and my maternal instincts are in overdrive and all I want is to hold my baby boy but I just keep being told its not natural to want that and that it's natural to let other people have him for a while. So now I won't see him til Thursday and I've written a bloody essay and he's shouting at me because he promised he wouldn't expect me to do anything but rest but now doesn't want me having a bath because I've got too much to do and I'm crying again. Urghhhhhh. I might just get the train anyway.


----------



## Jenny_J

CottlestonPie said:


> Omg hun can't believe it's tomorrow, eeeeek!!! :D
> Sorry you're having trouble with your family. I assume they know your dates and why you need Seth to stay? I'd be having words if I were you hun. It's really unfair what they're doing, especially with your niece being poorly. Hope you get it sorted and DH doesn't have to watch Seth :hugs:
> In case I don't get back on here today (I'm sure I will but) best of luck tomorrow! Can't wait for updates :happydance: xx
> 
> Afm, positives first... 26 weeks and I'm in double figures yaaaay! Can't believe I'll be in third tri next week, yikes!
> And now I have to moan sorry lol. Having mil issues again. She looks after Toby every few weeks. Usually for three nights as she lives 60 odd miles away and doesn't drive. So yesterday I packed his bag for 3 nights and we took toby down there. Mil was all nice and did us lunch and then said "right, so, how would you feel if I had Toby til the end of the week?"
> I said to her I've only packed til Tuesday and I'd get lonely, I want my baby with me. Yknow, since im his mum. DH gave his mum a look and was like "we'll talk about it" but he said it in a way that was more like he'll convince me. So I felt backed into a corner. MIL took Toby down the shop and while they were gone Dh insisted we leave. I was a bit upset so he distracted me by taking me to a reptile shop to look at pretty things but when I got home I was so upset. I told DH I was looking at getting the train because I can't go without seeing my lil man for 5 or 6 days and he told me we can't afford trains and that I'm only thinking of myself and Toby will be having fun. I've basically been told I have no choice and I'm selfish and should make the most of my "time off"... But how can I do that when all I want is to have him home. I want to make mothers day crafts and play in the garden and snuggle up with his favourite book. But that's selfish.
> I'm pregnant ffs. I'm hormonal and my maternal instincts are in overdrive and all I want is to hold my baby boy but I just keep being told its not natural to want that and that it's natural to let other people have him for a while. So now I won't see him til Thursday and I've written a bloody essay and he's shouting at me because he promised he wouldn't expect me to do anything but rest but now doesn't want me having a bath because I've got too much to do and I'm crying again. Urghhhhhh. I might just get the train anyway.

Hugs hun, you need to put your foot down. Hubby is being too controling there. Your child is you child, and if you want him home go and get him hun. Hubby can just piss off, sorry if that sounds harsh, I dont want to upset you more, but dont let him push you around, else you will be stuck being treated like crap for as long as your with him. 

Do what you please, and if he doesn't like it.....well isn't that tough titty!!


----------



## Noo

Ahh I'm afraid I do have to cancel shifts for appts - I have a zero hour contract which also means I'm only entitled to statutory maternity pay even though I've worked there over a year! Pfft!


----------



## Cherrybump

I agree with jen. Think i would be the excat same as you cottle. Think im going to be pretyt over protective towards paige once she is born also. I know people like to help out but i would rather be the one bring up my own kid and not replying on everyone else. i think your hubby could have been little more supportive towards you since you are carrying 2 babies and may feel better if your little boy was close by than miles away from you both. Not sure how ill cope when this happens to me like. As me and ryan aint together i think ill fine it pretty tough :(

Oh seths what is it with parents eh. Im pretty sure my mums is going to be the same way. As my other sister told me that if Allison ever moved out she'd be welcome back but if i needed a place to stay i wouldnt be welcome back i was like thats not fair.. Your meant to treat you kids all the same not pick your favourite and toss the rest to a side. My neice is 3 right now and tbh allison does take the piss and over abuse her living in my mum house. she actaully shouted in my mums face earlier because ammie was wanting her action. I could have said something but after last week i kept out of it. even my other sister said she does that alot pure walk all over my mum. I hate it but there aint much i cant do unless my mum grows a back bone and tell her to her face. I think the problem is she might be scared she wont see Ammie as Allison uses ammie like that tell her to stay away from me and jen when she has had an arugement with one of us. So today was the first day i was over there all week. Mum as told me that she isnt please or happy with allison uses ammie like that or doing things that will teach her to do the others. Ammie now copys things we do and say. so you have to be cafeful about swearing..

So bloody crazy just hope i can make my mum proud once paige is here and show allie up.. Would never use a kid like that make sure she had my attention all the time to. lol. 

Wow we have crazy familes dont we. xxxx

Thanks for the tip seth about the lighty crotch i have had something like that where i literally have to pause myself and screw my face up saying holy crap that hurts lol. now i know what its called xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Omg noo that really stucks like xx


----------



## sethsmummy

Thanks Jenny - I have to be there between 3-3:30pm. so aiming for 3:15.. my friends bf starts work at 3pm so need to avoid him seeing me go in. :thumbup: 
wow, id hate to live that close to my family :haha: To be honest.. i wouldnt let my mum have him overnight just for the sake of it so it doesnt bother me that way. Its just the fact that i know she wouldnt do for me what she did for my sister. But.. at least i will always know i brought my kids up by myself with not much help from anyone else :)

Cottleston - yeah they know my date as they will be first to meet baby :) They were good and took my neice home first before coming over. Mum brought the bits she'd bought for baby and although she said shes not excited yet... you should have seen her face as i was looking through the stuff lol. 
I wont be able to get on here while in hospital but i should be able to text facebook :thumbup: and iv asked dh to log in for me and update you all quickly when he gets home :D (be around 9pm ish when he gets back). Although that depends on whether he is on the phone to his folks all night.. hes going to call them when he gets home to tell them ethan is born.. BUT if they are drunk then hes not telling them till the next day.
AS FOR YOUR DH... i really freaking want to kill him!!! How freaking dare he do that to you!! If i were you I would be getting on that train and going and picking up my child.. and MIL would be getting told she is NOT having him again until she accepts your rules! :growlmad: And also how dare he make you leave while MIL had Toby out at the shop!! That pisses me off more than anything else!!! Not that anything will happen... but i always refuse to leave anywhere without a kiss and a cuddle as we never know what life is going to bring. If that were my DH I would seriously blow out at him! He needs put in his place hun... please dont let him walk all over you again!! He can get his fucking lazy ass up and do what needs done and you can go have a bath that you damn well deserve to have!! There is NOTHING selfish about you wanting Toby with you all the time... jesus .. i wont let people have seth for the day.. never mind a few days! I swear down if your husband was mine i would be kicking the supid mother fucker out the door :growlmad: :growlmad: If you wanna go get Toby on Tuesday hun then like i say .. do it.. dont give a crap what that idiot says. He is your child.. and you are his main carer. Just because your dh cant be assed to have him around all the time doesnt mean that you are the same! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Cherry - that sucks how your mum is with you! I dont get to see mine that often so it doesnt effect me that much. And i cant stand when people use kids as a weapon.. really annoys me. I banned MIL from seeing seth but had really good reasons behind it. Its disgusting to do so just to get what you want. 
I am sure you are going to make her very proud hun! Your going to be a great mum!!

Well my mum said whilst she was here that she wont be coming in for night time visiting on Tuesday as she is on early shift the next morning so it will just be my dad and my sister. BUT she did say she will come in on the Thursday since its her day off :D I'm super happy since last time shed said she wouldnt see us again for quite a while. 

I have started loosing my plug for definite today! There was no mistaking it this time. I cant believe I'v got to the end of my pregnancy without ruining the surprise for my dad :happydance: haha 1 out of 6 isnt bad... the other 5 grandchildren he always knew what they were. He still thinks little Ethan is a little Mia :pink: lol 

x


----------



## realbeauty86

Seth... Omg baby time. Its a lil awkward cuz im in the states and we have such a time difference lol. Idk if my today is u going or last night Smh. Kinda confusing.

Anyhoo... hope all goes well, can't wait to hear the story, im sure you'll have a good one =)


----------



## sethsmummy

lol realbeauty it is still Sunday here.. right now its 5:17pm. Thanks hun, :D I still need to finish packing haha. trust me to still be doing stuff last minute.

For my last proper meal before hospital crap im having home made battered sausage and chip roll num num num xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Lol the states are only a few hours behind us. I think some parts are like 6 hours behind as i have a friend in Iowa :) 

Thanks seths. Im with on you on killing that husband lol no one she have to go through that pregnant or not. *shaking my head*

Glad your mum is going to pop back to see you thursday hun...Im hoping for my mum to be there when i go into labor as its ryans mum driving us up lol when ever i go x


----------



## Sparklegirl

goodluck for 2morro Seth will be thinking of you


----------



## Jenny_J

My mom and dad don't have the kids very often. I had an amazing relationship with my grandad, and I wanted the same for my kids, but my dad is very different to my grandad. We usually see them for a couple of hours on a Sunday, that's about it, as hubby works shifts which include late evenings and nights, and if I don't go over there then id never see them, as they never bother coming over to my house. 

How is everyone this eve?


----------



## realbeauty86

Haha oops... I feel slow. What's chip roll? The names for u all food is different. So are those potatoes fried?


----------



## Noo

Chips = fries though chunkier than french fries. :)


----------



## Sparklegirl

omg i would give anything for a chip roll we have that in south africa too, oh now im craving it soooooooooooo bad!!!!!


uk chip roll
https://img703.imageshack.us/img703/9932/21745810150222760738523.jpg

south african chip roll
https://img255.imageshack.us/img255/5867/imag001b.jpg


----------



## realbeauty86

Wow ... is that fries on a hot dog bun? Or is the hot dog in there too. Im pretty sure someone makes that here. I just haven't been there yet. I love trying new things tho =D


----------



## sethsmummy

Well guys... this will be my last post for the next few days! This time tomorrow night i will probably be starting my Nil By Mouth ready for Tuesday morning. :wohoo: I cant believe I am going in tomorrow.. and Tuesday I will have my baby boy in my arms! 
Hopefully dh will come on tuesday night and update you all on how everything went and how big a little monkey we have. 

Thank you all for your support through my pregnancy.. i cant wait to finish sharing your journeys with you and to share my new parenting experience with 2 little boys instead of one! I'm still not even sorted lol i have my pants washed an on the radiators to dry. When i get into bed in a min i need to finish writing my birth plan and question list... and then my list of everything that i should have packed so that i can tick it off as i check its all in there. 

Lots of love ladies!! I hope you all have a good few days and i cant wait to be back with pics and story!!! :kiss:


----------



## USAF_WIFE

sethsmummy said:


> Well guys... this will be my last post for the next few days! This time tomorrow night i will probably be starting my Nil By Mouth ready for Tuesday morning. :wohoo: I cant believe I am going in tomorrow.. and Tuesday I will have my baby boy in my arms!
> Hopefully dh will come on tuesday night and update you all on how everything went and how big a little monkey we have.
> 
> Thank you all for your support through my pregnancy.. i cant wait to finish sharing your journeys with you and to share my new parenting experience with 2 little boys instead of one! I'm still not even sorted lol i have my pants washed an on the radiators to dry. When i get into bed in a min i need to finish writing my birth plan and question list... and then my list of everything that i should have packed so that i can tick it off as i check its all in there.
> 
> Lots of love ladies!! I hope you all have a good few days and i cant wait to be back with pics and story!!! :kiss:

Good luck Seths! Looking forward to seeing and hearing everything! :hugs:


----------



## Sparklegirl

sethsmummy said:


> Well guys... this will be my last post for the next few days! This time tomorrow night i will probably be starting my Nil By Mouth ready for Tuesday morning. :wohoo: I cant believe I am going in tomorrow.. and Tuesday I will have my baby boy in my arms!
> Hopefully dh will come on tuesday night and update you all on how everything went and how big a little monkey we have.
> 
> Thank you all for your support through my pregnancy.. i cant wait to finish sharing your journeys with you and to share my new parenting experience with 2 little boys instead of one! I'm still not even sorted lol i have my pants washed an on the radiators to dry. When i get into bed in a min i need to finish writing my birth plan and question list... and then my list of everything that i should have packed so that i can tick it off as i check its all in there.
> 
> Lots of love ladies!! I hope you all have a good few days and i cant wait to be back with pics and story!!! :kiss:

Goodluck Seth, will def be thinking of u... Hope & pray everything goes well, cant wait to meet ur lil man & hear about ur experience. :hugs: :kiss:

thank you rhank you thank you for everything you have truely been an amazing part of this thread, if not the 1 person that kept it going with all ur knowledge & wonderful advice :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Jenny_J

Im all welled up for you Seths. 

It's odd how close we all get on here, considering non of us know each other off line. 

Massive hugs to you, and lots of positive energy being sent your way.


----------



## Bitsysarah

Good luck sethsmummy, can't wait to hear your birth story :) x


----------



## CottlestonPie

AHHH!!! Best of luck and lots of love to you, your DH, Seth and of course lil Ethan hunny... Cannot wait for updates. OMG! :D :hugs: :happydance: xx


----------



## realbeauty86

Awww good luck Seth. I pray everything goes well and u and baby are healthy and happy. Can't wait to hear from u again.


----------



## Jellycat

Good luck Seth - looking forward to your update about Ethan's arrival


----------



## sethsmummy

thank you everyone :hugs: :hugs: hehe i managed to sneak on while dh gets seth ready for nursery! EEKKK the next time im on here i will be a mummy to 2! Cant wait!

Lots of love ladies and I hope this week is good to you all! xxxxxx


----------



## Cherrybump

ahhh just seen you post on fb.. goood luck hun will be thinking of you eeeek! when he arrived give him a kiss from us all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Noo

Good Luck, Seths :)


----------



## massoma8489

good luck hun preying it goes quick ans easy keep us updated


----------



## Jenny_J

Take care Seths, il be checking your fb page for updates tomo evening :-D

How are you all today? 

All ok here. One of my female corn snakes has decided to become pregnant this season. I wasn't planning on any eggs this year, being due in April, I won't have the time to care for snake babies too. But crystal had other ideas, she had retained sperm from last years mating, and used it to fertilise her eggs this year. Typical lol. So iv put her laying box in her vivarium, and she has gone straight to it.


----------



## massoma8489

Cherrybump said:


> I agree with jen. Think i would be the excat same as you cottle. Think im going to be pretyt over protective towards paige once she is born also. I know people like to help out but i would rather be the one bring up my own kid and not replying on everyone else. i think your hubby could have been little more supportive towards you since you are carrying 2 babies and may feel better if your little boy was close by than miles away from you both. Not sure how ill cope when this happens to me like. As me and ryan aint together i think ill fine it pretty tough :(
> 
> Oh seths what is it with parents eh. Im pretty sure my mums is going to be the same way. As my other sister told me that if Allison ever moved out she'd be welcome back but if i needed a place to stay i wouldnt be welcome back i was like thats not fair.. Your meant to treat you kids all the same not pick your favourite and toss the rest to a side. My neice is 3 right now and tbh allison does take the piss and over abuse her living in my mum house. she actaully shouted in my mums face earlier because ammie was wanting her action. I could have said something but after last week i kept out of it. even my other sister said she does that alot pure walk all over my mum. I hate it but there aint much i cant do unless my mum grows a back bone and tell her to her face. I think the problem is she might be scared she wont see Ammie as Allison uses ammie like that tell her to stay away from me and jen when she has had an arugement with one of us. So today was the first day i was over there all week. Mum as told me that she isnt please or happy with allison uses ammie like that or doing things that will teach her to do the others. Ammie now copys things we do and say. so you have to be cafeful about swearing..
> 
> So bloody crazy just hope i can make my mum proud once paige is here and show allie up.. Would never use a kid like that make sure she had my attention all the time to. lol.
> 
> Wow we have crazy familes dont we. xxxx
> 
> Thanks for the tip seth about the lighty crotch i have had something like that where i literally have to pause myself and screw my face up saying holy crap that hurts lol. now i know what its called xxx

YOU sound like me i feel as if god put me on this earth with out any parents my moms so adictied to my neice that she actual would sit there playing with her and ignoring my baby she would be like my head hurts if my little girll would laugh or sing she would say oh theres no baby like ur brothers baby it hurts im worried that what if she shows the diffrence like that when they grow a liittle and start to understand its very hurtfull and when people tell her she trys to denie it. I hope one day she gets it really bad no child should be treated like that .


----------



## massoma8489

Jenny_J said:


> Take care Seths, il be checking your fb page for updates tomo evening :-D
> 
> How are you all today?
> 
> All ok here. One of my female corn snakes has decided to become pregnant this season. I wasn't planning on any eggs this year, being due in April, I won't have the time to care for snake babies too. But crystal had other ideas, she had retained sperm from last years mating, and used it to fertilise her eggs this year. Typical lol. So iv put her laying box in her vivarium, and she has gone straight to it.

lol i can image if women retaine sperm like crystal lol so far so good for me but my ms is getting terrible day by day


----------



## Sparklegirl

33 week bump pic ladies..

Also can some1 explain to me exactly what lightening crotch is or is it fire crotch i cant remember :dohh: ??? 

https://img7.imageshack.us/img7/5654/32w6days.jpg


----------



## CottlestonPie

Looking fab sparkle!

I want snake babies! lol What morph is she Jenny?


----------



## Jenny_J

massoma8489 said:


> Jenny_J said:
> 
> 
> Take care Seths, il be checking your fb page for updates tomo evening :-D
> 
> How are you all today?
> 
> All ok here. One of my female corn snakes has decided to become pregnant this season. I wasn't planning on any eggs this year, being due in April, I won't have the time to care for snake babies too. But crystal had other ideas, she had retained sperm from last years mating, and used it to fertilise her eggs this year. Typical lol. So iv put her laying box in her vivarium, and she has gone straight to it.
> 
> lol i can image if women retaine sperm like crystal lol so far so good for me but my ms is getting terrible day by dayClick to expand...




CottlestonPie said:


> Looking fab sparkle!
> 
> I want snake babies! lol What morph is she Jenny?

Lol I think its amazing how they can choose to be pregnant or not, with mating, or like my girl without mating for a year lol. 

She is a hypo lavender stripe :-D


----------



## CottlestonPie

Oooh preeeeettyyyy.... good job we dont live closer or i'd be bugging you for a hatchling lol

(i still might :haha: )


----------



## Noo

Yay! Finally got my 12 week scan and consultant appt :) 15th March


----------



## CottlestonPie

Yay! Not long to wait...

Ladies I'm in some real pain today. I've had constant sharp pains in bump. Whenever I move (even if I'm sat down) i get the pain on the left and at the bottom. If I want to walk, I have to support my bump with my hands or I'm bent over because the pain and tightness stops me standing upright. MEHH. Had some watery stuff too but I'm pretty sure it's just increased discharge. Haven't felt either baby for three hours either. 
I called the midwife who's told me to take paracatamol and a cold drink. If I'm still in pain or can't feel them in an hour, I have to call back.
I'm sure everythings fine and its just round ligament pain but cant help but worry...


----------



## Jenny_J

Noo said:


> Yay! Finally got my 12 week scan and consultant appt :) 15th March




CottlestonPie said:


> Yay! Not long to wait...
> 
> Ladies I'm in some real pain today. I've had constant sharp pains in bump. Whenever I move (even if I'm sat down) i get the pain on the left and at the bottom. If I want to walk, I have to support my bump with my hands or I'm bent over because the pain and tightness stops me standing upright. MEHH. Had some watery stuff too but I'm pretty sure it's just increased discharge. Haven't felt either baby for three hours either.
> I called the midwife who's told me to take paracatamol and a cold drink. If I'm still in pain or can't feel them in an hour, I have to call back.
> I'm sure everythings fine and its just round ligament pain but cant help but worry...

Yay Noo, glad they sorted your appointment out, not long to wait till you see baby :-D

CottlestonPie your welcome to one :-D 
Fingers crossed your little ones get their bums moving for you asap, I hope the paracetamol helps you feel better soon


----------



## Bladesgirl

Hello ladies!! Can I ask I question I am a plus size pregnant girl and I have a big bump and fat hanging below the bump! 

I guess this is aimed at second time plus size ladies for that fat sag after birth perminantly or does it go back to been fat on my belly again! I just have these pictures of my with a saggy belly after pregnancy I don't know how I would try to get rid of it! Obviously I will try and lose the weight but will it always sag now?

Sorry if this sounds stupid I'm just worried


----------



## CottlestonPie

Hi Blades, after having DS1, I gained a "mummy apron"... I lost around 30lb and did notice that as I lost the weight and my skin got tighter, the jiggle did get smaller but it happened very slowly and now in my 2nd pregnancy it's got big and flappy again.
I believe that it's definitely possible and I'll be aiming to shrink mine as much as I can once I'm recovered from having the babies. Good luck!

Jenny... Careful, I'll hold you to that! ;)


----------



## Bladesgirl

Thank you I guess that gives me some hope :)


----------



## Cherrybump

Im a ftm mum and i have the saggy bit under my bump to :( i thought it would harden up or something but as paige as been sitting rather high up all through my pregnancy it has just stay the same lol. 

Sparkle: seth explain to me about this light crotch. from what ive read im gathering its when you get this shooting pain in your whoo ha area lol but its comes out of no were and you literally have to pause until it pauses. I get this from time to time it bloody hurts when i get it. wonder if i could find more info on google about it lol. 

Cottle i hope you get there little bums wriggling again soon. Do you have anythign high and sugary i find after ive made a smoothie paige likes to wiggle about. Ive had less worry now after drink alot more lol i hardly even drink water but if i feel like i dont feel her for ages then ill have some ice cold water and try and relax lol. Hope your pain passes on also xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

Sparklegirl said:


> 33 week bump pic ladies..
> 
> Also can some1 explain to me exactly what lightening crotch is or is it fire crotch i cant remember :dohh: ???
> 
> https://img7.imageshack.us/img7/5654/32w6days.jpg

lightening Crotch hun... the best i can explain it.. is a seriously sharp shooting pain in your crotch which stops you in your tracks. IT only lasts a few seconds each time but can happen quite a few times in a row. 

Cottleston - I hope bert and ernie start moving soon hun and if not then i hope everything is ok when you go get checked out! and i hope the pain is just round ligament pain!

Bladesgirl :hi: mine turned back into being fat on my belly :thumbup: not sure what it will do this time as im having a section. 


OK laides this really is it now. Im all packed, showered, shaved and ready to go in 30 mins time. I am crapping myself lol.. i actually feel sick right now which i put down to being nervous. This time tomorrow i will have my little guy in my arms EEK.
Sending you all lots of love, Cant wait to get back home and settled on thursday and update you all! Now need to goto the toilet again :dohh: I swear my body must know they're going to try give me laxitives lol its doing the job itself :dohh: sorry for TMI :haha: but this will be the 4th time i'v been today! Getting ridiculous lol. 

ARGH omg omg omg omg :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: LOVE YOU GUYS LOADS xx


----------



## Noo

Enjoy :)


----------



## Sparklegirl

Thanks Cherry & Seth, thats exactly what i have been having quite a bit of, esp when im walking.. it really hurts so bad that i just stop whaterver im doing ouch.!!!!


Seth omg omg omg!!!!!!!! Love u loads too hun, will be thinking of you!!!!


----------



## CottlestonPie

WOOOOOOO GO SETHS!!! Xx

Waiting for DH to get home to take me to MAU. Havent felt Ernie since 10am (it's now nearly 3pm) plus the pain... Plus the fact that I had a rather intense BH while on the phone to the midwife Prompted them to tell me to come in to be on the safe side. 

Optimistically, I'm hoping that Ernies just kicking placenta or asleep and the pain is Bert trying to go head down. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Cherrybump

Cottle how did you get on? Hope everything is ok. 

Whoooo seth good luck hun we love you to eeeek!!!

Your welcome sparkle. 

AFM i just been testing out this ball earlier and oh my thing ill keep it going for a few mins a day :) xx


----------



## USAF_WIFE

NOOOO! I missed her popping on! Awes! GL hun! I wish to add you to my facebook if that's ok and when you get back! So excited for you!! xx

Cottles- Hope all is well hun and that lil man is ok sorry you are having issues! 
Sparkle- Love the bumpy pic! 
Noo- YAY less then 2 weeks hun and you will see baby!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Thanks ladies... MAU were happy with the twinnies. Ernies still not lively but heard heartbeats and a few nudges so they seem ok. I've been told I need a support belt as spd Plus the weight of a twin pregnancy means its only gonna get worse. Buuuut I tried on the only support belt available in my local mothercare... My bump is already too big for it haha

Jenny, I mentioned baby snakes to hubby. He totally wants one now :haha:


----------



## Cherrybump

USAF- wife she posted her facebook link few pages back if you find it lol. 

Ohh glad their ok cottle. Yeah i got those band things from newlook and there bloody tight.. Do they think only skinny people get pregnant or something. I had to stretch my black one so it was comfy to wear when i was was working i popped white one on and it was mega tight. need to stretch that one and the grey one :( but i aint been wearing them as i cant wear nothing on my bump :s like my legging i would normally pull over but its hurts when i do lol.


Ooo paige has the hiccups lol can just feel these pops from down below lol she was having a wriggle before and i seen my belly move slightly i was in awe :) tried to show ryan but he had his head phones on xxx


----------



## Squishy1982

Sorry for going awol again girls, I can't keep up with you all lol

Good luck Seths xxx


----------



## Jenny_J

CottlestonPie said:


> Thanks ladies... MAU were happy with the twinnies. Ernies still not lively but heard heartbeats and a few nudges so they seem ok. I've been told I need a support belt as spd Plus the weight of a twin pregnancy means its only gonna get worse. Buuuut I tried on the only support belt available in my local mothercare... My bump is already too big for it haha
> 
> Jenny, I mentioned baby snakes to hubby. He totally wants one now :haha:




Cherrybump said:


> USAF- wife she posted her facebook link few pages back if you find it lol.
> 
> Ohh glad their ok cottle. Yeah i got those band things from newlook and there bloody tight.. Do they think only skinny people get pregnant or something. I had to stretch my black one so it was comfy to wear when i was was working i popped white one on and it was mega tight. need to stretch that one and the grey one :( but i aint been wearing them as i cant wear nothing on my bump :s like my legging i would normally pull over but its hurts when i do lol.
> 
> 
> Ooo paige has the hiccups lol can just feel these pops from down below lol she was having a wriggle before and i seen my belly move slightly i was in awe :) tried to show ryan but he had his head phones on xxx

Glad all is well with the babies hun. I can't imagine how uncomfortable you must be with 2 little ones in there. Do they not make special bump bands/support bands for moms with twins? I hope you can find something soon hun.
Well if I get good eggs and healthy hatchlings then your welcome to one hun. Do you have facebook? I have loads of snake pics on there. 

Awww I love baby hiccups, my little one gets then up to 5 times a day now.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Hah typically the twins have decided to have a rave in my belly just as I go to bed, after being quiet all day! 
Baby hiccups are awesome. I don't feel them often but love it when I do :D

I do have a Facebook.., the link should be https://www.facebook.com/katherine.jewett (though the profile page will say Katherine Baxter.. married name) and profile pic is me with Toby and my niece :thumbup:
Be sure to keep us updated on potential eggies/babies!


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Awe so glad that babies are ok hun! I will add you! My picture is of Fallon smiling! Also going to try and find Seths!


----------



## Jenny_J

Cool I will add you when I can get to the pc :-D
You will be sick of seeing my snakes on there lol. 

Best get up and get these kids ready for school, I wana stay in bed


----------



## Cherrybump

Usaf i went and got the link for Seths for you lol. 


https://www.facebook.com/tara.l.bell.7?fref=ts 

Her i just seen her last post night night world aaaw.. Wonder how she going.


AFM: i had a weird one last night. I went to sleep at 10pm around 11.30 i woke up with pain in my lower pain in like cramping pain around the front so i got up went for a pee took paracetamol and hot water bottle and back to bed. I have no idea what the heck it was but i think maybe due to me using the ball for a hour before going to bed didnt help :(

anyways morning ladies xxx


----------



## Sparklegirl

here is my link to fb ladies

https://www.facebook.com/candice.hartman.58?fref=ts

i think its lovely if we all keep intouch esp after our lo born & to see the plus size pregnant babies grow up :thumbup:


----------



## CottlestonPie

I added you all!
Jenny, I can tell having you on Facebook is gonna give me snakey fever and I might have to convince hubby that our home office would be good doubled as a reptile room :haha:
I already want one of your corns if all goes well, a common pastel or hypo boa, a coastal carpet python and a blue tongue skink. :haha:
Also...

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!

Didn't realise you and Seths LO would be sharing! :D
Have a lovely day hun x


----------



## Jenny_J

CottlestonPie said:


> I added you all!
> Jenny, I can tell having you on Facebook is gonna give me snakey fever and I might have to convince hubby that our home office would be good doubled as a reptile room :haha:
> I already want one of your corns if all goes well, a common pastel or hypo boa, a coastal carpet python and a blue tongue skink. :haha:
> Also...
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!
> 
> Didn't realise you and Seths LO would be sharing! :D
> Have a lovely day hun x

Im a snake-o-holic lol

I had to take my racks down in the bedroom to make way for baby stuff, so had to sell over 50 snakes. I have about 20 left now in the living room, but have felt 15 or so eggs in Crystals belly XD
 
When Niamh is in her sisters bedroom, then il start to build up my collection again, and get some more awesome projects on the go.

I send you a request for my corn snake page on fb. 

Any spare room should be a reptile room!!! Id LOVE to have a rep room. 

Thanks Hun, my mom has booked the day off work, sos he said she is taking me out for dinner :)


----------



## Sparklegirl

Happy Birthday hun, hope you have a fab day!!!!


----------



## Jenny_J

Thanks hun xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Candice i just added you :)

Ohhh happy birthday jenny :).. Im not huge fan of snakes lol but i did noticed that the pets at home here as a snake in it lol


----------



## KrisCodd

Wow! Just finished trying to catch up on all the posts lol. Been super sick and haven't had a chance to get on here

Happy Birthday Jenny! Hope it's a great one :)

OMG Good luck Seths!!!!! Soo excited for you.

Cottle- glad to hear the twins are ok :) 

Noo- We have our 12 wk scans in the same week!!! I am going in on the 12th :) can't wait

I went to see the specialist a week ago because of the hemmerage and the sever cramps but she said all is well with LO. baby even started dancing around during the scan :) I have had my last pain pill which is huge for me... starting to feel it more and more each day but it is soo worth it for the baby. Hoping all goes well at the scan in a week! I wish things could speed up almost lol so I can feel the baby more. but no sense tryig to rush :)

my fb link is https://www.facebook.com/kristen.rosborough feel free to add me!! Will share my 12 wk scan pic next week for sure :) hope everyone has a great day


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Yay! Thanks Cherry! :D


----------



## CottlestonPie

Ooohhh... wonder how Seths is doing!

Whats everyones blood pressures like? Mine has gone from 118/68 to 118/85 in a week. Not sure if thats bad. Hm.


----------



## kraftykoala

My blood pressure has stayed pretty steady. I'm getting to the impatient point now, I want to meet my sprout!


----------



## Noo

My booking BP was 85/55 xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Seths had the little one guys


----------



## Cherrybump

Forward her post from facebook lol. 

John and i are happy to announce the birth of ethan leslie rooney-bell. Born at 9.48am weighing 7lb 8oz x x


----------



## Cherrybump

ooh i dunno what mines is like lol. its always different when i go to m/w lol xxxx


----------



## Sparklegirl

thanks Cherry..

congrats Seth!!!!!


----------



## Cherrybump

Your welcome hun. ive been stalking your profile most of today lol x


----------



## Sparklegirl

Cherrybump said:


> Your welcome hun. ive been stalking your profile most of today lol x

lol i better stalk my stalker then lol,


----------



## Sparklegirl

Also can i ask that u ladies dont mention lo name on fb coz no 1 knows its a suprise


----------



## CottlestonPie

Hehe are we all keeping baby names secret? I am too :haha:


----------



## Sparklegirl

yes i am from everybody except bnb


----------



## USAF_WIFE

AWWEE! YAY! Grats to Seths and family! Can't wait to hear from her and see the lil guy. I don't hide my babies name from family I was but finally let people know once I knew for sure Fallon was a female. We were told early she was a girl and waiting till we confirmed to announce or rather use her name. My FB btw https://www.facebook.com/ciarra.weiss


----------



## Jenny_J

My baby's name isn't secret, just people think it's odd, and can't say it properly, even though it's easy to say *rolls eyes* lol. Was the same when I had Freya, people kept calling her 'Freeeya' or 'Frier' ffs, it's a good job I didn't spell her name the way I wanted (Nordic spelling 'Freja'.

This baby is Niamh, it's very common in Ireland, and is said the same as 'knee-eve' And im spelling her name the Irish way, no one is going to get her name right anyway, so I may as well spell it the traditional way lol.

Well that was a bit of a rant, wasn't it! lol

Hope all you ladies are doing well. I am of to bed now, been so so sleepy today, and not had time for a nap. night night all. xx


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Your first is said like FRAY-uh yes? I totally understand you on that part though people can't say Fallon and ask if its Fallen... -_- no she has not fallen and she can't get up people.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Love the name Niamh. My family were convinced we'd use Siobhan if we were expecting a girl as I'm half Irish but actually we liked Hannah lol

A friend of mine is constantly battling with people to spell her daughters name right as she has a Freyja. Most people forget the J. 
At least with Eddie and Dylan they're pretty easy to pronounce and spell! Only problem is I'm so used to Bert and Ernie I'll probably be the one getting their names wrong for a while :haha:


----------



## Jenny_J

USAF_WIFE said:


> Your first is said like FRAY-uh yes? I totally understand you on that part though people can't say Fallon and ask if its Fallen... -_- no she has not fallen and she can't get up people.

Pretty close, its Fray-ah. 

omg, what is wrong with people? I bet that does your head in. 



CottlestonPie said:


> Love the name Niamh. My family were convinced we'd use Siobhan if we were expecting a girl as I'm half Irish but actually we liked Hannah lol
> 
> A friend of mine is constantly battling with people to spell her daughters name right as she has a Freyja. Most people forget the J.
> At least with Eddie and Dylan they're pretty easy to pronounce and spell! Only problem is I'm so used to Bert and Ernie I'll probably be the one getting their names wrong for a while :haha:

Hannah is lovely, we are having Johanna as her second name (after hubbys mom).

Can I ask why she has the 'J' as well as the 'Y'? As they both have the same sound, iv never heard of someone having both letters in the name. 
Hahahaha awww, I imagine it will be so hard to tell them apart at first.


----------



## USAF_WIFE

That is prob how I would say it I just suck at trying to word pronunciations!


----------



## Cherrybump

Lol i like how everyone say the names all different lol. When mum had my youngest sister i couldnt get her name right at all but i must have been about 10 at the time.. Her name is Jennifer to lol I cant even spell her middle name lol

USAF i just added you on facebook lol.

Ive hit a boring streak. everything is now clean. just need to keep on top of dishes and washing lol. 
But im super bored now.. Ive started knitting call me a granny hahaha. But im trying to make a pillow for Paige and hoping to somehow stitch a 'p' into it also lol. 

Hope we hear from Seth soon. I know she gets home tomorrow so we should get loads of piks to look at xxxx


----------



## Jenny_J

Morning everyone how are you all?

I can hardly keep my eyes open today, tired to get a nap on the sofa but the phone kept going, then the door bell went too, I got cross and threw the towel in with the nap.

I wish I could get my house to stay clean Cherry lol, im going mad ever little bits of dust lately, I cannot seem to get rid of all of it, and it's annoying me lol. 

I can't wait to see pics from Seths too :)


----------



## USAF_WIFE

I accepted :D I also can't wait to see pics! Another friend of mine is in labor she is also on bnb but is at 36 + 3 I think this is the third time shes went in. I worry but she tends to do this with her pregnancies or rather her pregnancies tend to go early and have to be stopped so on.


----------



## massoma8489

So far so good but I have been feeling like almost pressure feeling down there but any ways today is a special day for me and also a sad event I gave birth to my first child that I named massoma but sadly she didn't make it Happy birthday my baby it's been 2 years I miss u more then words can say every time I rember u I have to cry its hard with out u my heart will never be better ladies this year was terrible for me I gave birth to massoma over seas my birth country I went last November to vist my in laws so one day I tell my husband I want to vist my baby's grave as we were talking his brother over heard us talking he said to us that the children's grave yard ur daughter is baried has been demolished and a building has been built there


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Jesus! She went in two hours ago and just posted she has had him! 5lbs and 8 oz! LOL!


----------



## Jenny_J

massoma8489 said:


> So far so good but I have been feeling like almost pressure feeling down there but any ways today is a special day for me and also a sad event I gave birth to my first child that I named massoma but sadly she didn't make it Happy birthday my baby it's been 2 years I miss u more then words can say every time I rember u I have to cry its hard with out u my heart will never be better ladies this year was terrible for me I gave birth to massoma over seas my birth country I went last November to vist my in laws so one day I tell my husband I want to vist my baby's grave as we were talking his brother over heard us talking he said to us that the children's grave yard ur daughter is baried has been demolished and a building has been built there

Im so sorry to hear that you lost your little one :-( huge hugs to you. If you dont mind me asking, what happened to her? 

Omg are they allowed to do that over a graveyard? That is horrific. 



USAF_WIFE said:


> Jesus! She went in two hours ago and just posted she has had him! 5lbs and 8 oz! LOL!

I was just about to post saying I hope everything goes ok lol. She fired that little one out didn't she! Congrats to her.


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Jenny_J said:


> massoma8489 said:
> 
> 
> So far so good but I have been feeling like almost pressure feeling down there but any ways today is a special day for me and also a sad event I gave birth to my first child that I named massoma but sadly she didn't make it Happy birthday my baby it's been 2 years I miss u more then words can say every time I rember u I have to cry its hard with out u my heart will never be better ladies this year was terrible for me I gave birth to massoma over seas my birth country I went last November to vist my in laws so one day I tell my husband I want to vist my baby's grave as we were talking his brother over heard us talking he said to us that the children's grave yard ur daughter is baried has been demolished and a building has been built there
> 
> Im so sorry to hear that you lost your little one :-( huge hugs to you. If you dont mind me asking, what happened to her?
> 
> Omg are they allowed to do that over a graveyard? That is horrific.
> 
> 
> 
> USAF_WIFE said:
> 
> 
> Jesus! She went in two hours ago and just posted she has had him! 5lbs and 8 oz! LOL!Click to expand...
> 
> I was just about to post saying I hope everything goes ok lol. She fired that little one out didn't she! Congrats to her.Click to expand...

Sorry for your loss as well, here they can't by law do that to graves that is HORRIBLE. 

Jenny- I know right? Holy hell I guess her body was just ready because she had been in the hosp with contractions few days before and has had them on and off for the past few days prob got her dilated to full and just had him on out when she went in. :haha:


----------



## kraftykoala

I'm totally bored too, I'm ready to have her now! I knit as well so I've been doing a lot of that, and sewing.


----------



## Cherrybump

Aww Jenny. I'd go bad trying to get every last piece of dust i cant bend over that well either so i just pulled the hoover out going around all corners lol.. 

Sorry to hear you lost your little one hun and they demolished the graveyard. Thats sick. 

Ooo who had there little one lol. Or is this seths lol..


----------



## massoma8489

Jenny_J said:


> massoma8489 said:
> 
> 
> So far so good but I have been feeling like almost pressure feeling down there but any ways today is a special day for me and also a sad event I gave birth to my first child that I named massoma but sadly she didn't make it Happy birthday my baby it's been 2 years I miss u more then words can say every time I rember u I have to cry its hard with out u my heart will never be better ladies this year was terrible for me I gave birth to massoma over seas my birth country I went last November to vist my in laws so one day I tell my husband I want to vist my baby's grave as we were talking his brother over heard us talking he said to us that the children's grave yard ur daughter is baried has been demolished and a building has been built there
> 
> Im so sorry to hear that you lost your little one :-( huge hugs to you. If you dont mind me asking, what happened to her?
> 
> Omg are they allowed to do that over a graveyard? That is horrific.
> 
> 
> 
> USAF_WIFE said:
> 
> 
> Jesus! She went in two hours ago and just posted she has had him! 5lbs and 8 oz! LOL!Click to expand...
> 
> I was just about to post saying I hope everything goes ok lol. She fired that little one out didn't she! Congrats to her.Click to expand...

 Thx Jenny I got pregnet with her in late October bk in 2010 everything was normal up until 19 weeks I had sex and after a while 5 mints. later I stared getting really bad pain with spotting so my husband toke me to the hospital 3 am they gave me a shot they said it was for the pain and discharged me I still had pain after one hour a gush of water came down I was pain free I didn't know it was my water next day I went to the docter got a ultrasound my water bag was broke but there was a heart beat baby was alright docter gave me shots for three days she put hope in my heart that my child was going to live after three days I went to the bathroom and when I was tryn to put my pad I felt something it was two little feet I swear as I write this my tears are flowing down anyways my husband takes me to the hospital with my mother in law the my baby was half dilverd when I got to the hospital they dilverd my baby 19 weeks + 3 days she was the most cutest baby I have ever seen my plesnta detached from the baby and it becomes life threating when that happens so they put my baby on my stomach as I was being tortuored she had her hand inside tryn to pull out the plecenta I was so hurt they didn't even let my husband with me my husband could hear me yelling for his name I went home right away with tears my heart was broken she hit me in the heart bad as I was resting my husband took the baby to Barry her with some family members I couldnt see my baby being Barred after a day my husband thought he was Going to loss me soo he toke me away for two weeks I was waking up ever night crying but after two months I was blessed with my baby girl that also gave me a hard time to but made it and she healthier then any other baby's I named her massoma also and now I'm pregnet again now preying that this pregncy goes smoth this time


----------



## massoma8489

USAF_WIFE said:


> Jenny_J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> massoma8489 said:
> 
> 
> So far so good but I have been feeling like almost pressure feeling down there but any ways today is a special day for me and also a sad event I gave birth to my first child that I named massoma but sadly she didn't make it Happy birthday my baby it's been 2 years I miss u more then words can say every time I rember u I have to cry its hard with out u my heart will never be better ladies this year was terrible for me I gave birth to massoma over seas my birth country I went last November to vist my in laws so one day I tell my husband I want to vist my baby's grave as we were talking his brother over heard us talking he said to us that the children's grave yard ur daughter is baried has been demolished and a building has been built there
> 
> Im so sorry to hear that you lost your little one :-( huge hugs to you. If you dont mind me asking, what happened to her?
> 
> Omg are they allowed to do that over a graveyard? That is horrific.
> 
> 
> 
> USAF_WIFE said:
> 
> 
> Jesus! She went in two hours ago and just posted she has had him! 5lbs and 8 oz! LOL!Click to expand...
> 
> I was just about to post saying I hope everything goes ok lol. She fired that little one out didn't she! Congrats to her.Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry for your loss as well, here they can't by law do that to graves that is HORRIBLE.
> 
> Jenny- I know right? Holy hell I guess her body was just ready because she had been in the hosp with contractions few days before and has had them on and off for the past few days prob got her dilated to full and just had him on out when she went in. :haha:Click to expand...

yaa I know here in the states it's illegal but I was in a different countery


----------



## Jenny_J

USAF_WIFE said:


> Jenny_J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> massoma8489 said:
> 
> 
> So far so good but I have been feeling like almost pressure feeling down there but any ways today is a special day for me and also a sad event I gave birth to my first child that I named massoma but sadly she didn't make it Happy birthday my baby it's been 2 years I miss u more then words can say every time I rember u I have to cry its hard with out u my heart will never be better ladies this year was terrible for me I gave birth to massoma over seas my birth country I went last November to vist my in laws so one day I tell my husband I want to vist my baby's grave as we were talking his brother over heard us talking he said to us that the children's grave yard ur daughter is baried has been demolished and a building has been built there
> 
> Im so sorry to hear that you lost your little one :-( huge hugs to you. If you dont mind me asking, what happened to her?
> 
> Omg are they allowed to do that over a graveyard? That is horrific.
> 
> 
> 
> USAF_WIFE said:
> 
> 
> Jesus! She went in two hours ago and just posted she has had him! 5lbs and 8 oz! LOL!Click to expand...
> 
> I was just about to post saying I hope everything goes ok lol. She fired that little one out didn't she! Congrats to her.Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry for your loss as well, here they can't by law do that to graves that is HORRIBLE.
> 
> Jenny- I know right? Holy hell I guess her body was just ready because she had been in the hosp with contractions few days before and has had them on and off for the past few days prob got her dilated to full and just had him on out when she went in. :haha:Click to expand...

Well sounds like she got to the hospital just in time lol.



kraftykoala said:


> I'm totally bored too, I'm ready to have her now! I knit as well so I've been doing a lot of that, and sewing.

Iv been watching lots of tv, like Dexter, DrWho lol and cleaning a lot. 



Cherrybump said:


> Aww Jenny. I'd go bad trying to get every last piece of dust i cant bend over that well either so i just pulled the hoover out going around all corners lol..
> 
> Sorry to hear you lost your little one hun and they demolished the graveyard. Thats sick.
> 
> Ooo who had there little one lol. Or is this seths lol..


The little bits keep doing my head in lol, I seriously need to get a life lol



massoma8489 said:


> Jenny_J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> massoma8489 said:
> 
> 
> So far so good but I have been feeling like almost pressure feeling down there but any ways today is a special day for me and also a sad event I gave birth to my first child that I named massoma but sadly she didn't make it Happy birthday my baby it's been 2 years I miss u more then words can say every time I rember u I have to cry its hard with out u my heart will never be better ladies this year was terrible for me I gave birth to massoma over seas my birth country I went last November to vist my in laws so one day I tell my husband I want to vist my baby's grave as we were talking his brother over heard us talking he said to us that the children's grave yard ur daughter is baried has been demolished and a building has been built there
> 
> Im so sorry to hear that you lost your little one :-( huge hugs to you. If you dont mind me asking, what happened to her?
> 
> Omg are they allowed to do that over a graveyard? That is horrific.
> 
> 
> 
> USAF_WIFE said:
> 
> 
> Jesus! She went in two hours ago and just posted she has had him! 5lbs and 8 oz! LOL!Click to expand...
> 
> I was just about to post saying I hope everything goes ok lol. She fired that little one out didn't she! Congrats to her.Click to expand...
> 
> Thx Jenny I got pregnet with her in late October bk in 2010 everything was normal up until 19 weeks I had sex and after a while 5 mints. later I stared getting really bad pain with spotting so my husband toke me to the hospital 3 am they gave me a shot they said it was for the pain and discharged me I still had pain after one hour a gush of water came down I was pain free I didn't know it was my water next day I went to the docter got a ultrasound my water bag was broke but there was a heart beat baby was alright docter gave me shots for three days she put hope in my heart that my child was going to live after three days I went to the bathroom and when I was tryn to put my pad I felt something it was two little feet I swear as I write this my tears are flowing down anyways my husband takes me to the hospital with my mother in law the my baby was half dilverd when I got to the hospital they dilverd my baby 19 weeks + 3 days she was the most cutest baby I have ever seen my plesnta detached from the baby and it becomes life threating when that happens so they put my baby on my stomach as I was being tortuored she had her hand inside tryn to pull out the plecenta I was so hurt they didn't even let my husband with me my husband could hear me yelling for his name I went home right away with tears my heart was broken she hit me in the heart bad as I was resting my husband took the baby to Barry her with some family members I couldnt see my baby being Barred after a day my husband thought he was Going to loss me soo he toke me away for two weeks I was waking up ever night crying but after two months I was blessed with my baby girl that also gave me a hard time to but made it and she healthier then any other baby's I named her massoma also and now I'm pregnet again now preying that this pregncy goes smoth this timeClick to expand...


Oh my life! Im so sorry, my heart goes out to you! Big hugs.


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Cherry- It was a friend I met here on bnb when I was pregnant with my son I had him before she had hers and then she got pregnant before me this time and her baby came a month early 0_0 hes super adorable! She and baby are doing just fine she had him within 15 mins of intense tightenings! JEBUS! Her name on here is Candyapple19 :D might of seen her in third tri.


----------



## Cherrybump

oh yeah she was in one of the april threads with me but i hardly saw her write anything lol.. Aparently ive just been told and when hunting for all the april threads but only one bloody came up grrrr... A girl i started out with on here as had her little boy she was due at the end of april to :S... I was like what omg seriously lol im just waiting to find out where my friend seen this cause i aint seen the girl online for ages lol xxxx


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Yeah she was waaay more active last pregnancy and Luke was born 4 weeks early apparently hes having some issues with a gunky eye, clogged ear, and they need to watch him feed other then that all well. On another note my daughter woke my son and I up this morning and I am so annoyed I am exhausted -_- had a crap nights sleep and she wakes us up instead of being good in her room like she normally does ahhh!


----------



## sethsmummy

Hey Ladies!! 

That's Ethan and I home :D I got discharged at 10am this morning, and have already been for my first walk! I went and picked seth up from nursery. Took 45 mins to walk down there but it felt good. 

I got took to theatre at 9:15am on Tuesday. Went in and they got me all ready to do the spinal... my legs were shaking like nothing on earth but the anesthetist managed to get the needle in first time. I cant say it felt nice but it wasn't that bad. I was layed down and i felt so sorry for all the staff... they were all so skinny and had to move me so i was laid on the bed properly!! Now i know why its more difficult for them to deal with bigger ladies lol. 
Anyway they got under way before i even realised it! They stepped him out slowly, then they dropped the drape so i could see him be born, delayed cutting the cord for 3 minutes. Then the midwife brought him round to show me properly then took john to the side and they cut the cord and cleaned him up before bringing him back to my head. She asked if i wanted a cuddle but i said no as i felt really sick (was being suffocated by my boobs lol). After 15 mins she took john and ethan through to the recovery room while they moved me onto a bed then took me through too. I got skin to skin as soon as i was in there. 
After an hour and a half i was taken back upto maternity.. and got a brutal midwife who made me try lift my bum up so she could sort pads etc when i still couldnt properly feel my legs :S (im glad she did though). I got a lot of help with breast feeding and did keep at it till midnight.. but by then he was feeding that often but i ended up with a blood blister on my nipple... and the other one i just couldnt even see to get it in his mouth properly (nipple i mean) so i asked for a bottle. But im happy i gave him bm for the first 14 hours :) He is eating really well now too on the bottles. I was up on my feet at 5pm tuesday.. then 7am wednesday i was up properly and went for a shower and haven't looked back. I got out at 10am today and went straight for a big walk down to the nursery to pick seth up. Must say i wouldnt want to go through it all again... when i was back on the ward after the section i took ill, was getting hot flushes and kept vomiting. I was ok after a sleep though :)

And what you have all been waiting for... iv added some pics but most are on my fb. 

https://i49.tinypic.com/2dk06m0.jpg
https://i45.tinypic.com/288bi4g.jpg
https://i48.tinypic.com/20t33mf.jpg
https://i47.tinypic.com/2w32n1x.jpg
https://i47.tinypic.com/260enis.jpg
https://i49.tinypic.com/6zu05h.jpg
https://i46.tinypic.com/x6a92h.jpg


----------



## CottlestonPie

Awwwwwwwww!
Congratulations hun, he's so precious! Seth looks like such a proud and happy big brother too. 
Well done on getting up and about so quickly and for starting off with bfing. It's so great to hear such a positive story from a c section. You normally only hear negative things from emcs... Maybe the experience IS that much better when planned. 

So so happy for you hun. Congratulations to you all xxxx


----------



## Jenny_J

Yay, I bet your so glad its over and your both home safe :-D

My life, walking out and about that soon! Guaranteed I wont be able to do thst!

How are you finding the healing? 

Huge congrats to you all once again :-D


----------



## sethsmummy

Thank you hun :D Seth is so good with him lol loves him to bits! I feel so much better for getting up and about! emcs are deff harder to heal from as your bodies gone through labor first. But there was a lady in the room next to me who had her section straight after me and she was still finding it hard to recover today. I felt quite bad since i was fine and heading home lol. 

how are bert and ernie?? xxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

They're good thanks hun... Waiting to see if they've shifted positions yet. Scan is in 2 weeks. 

Aww brotherly love- so cute! I'm so excited to see Toby like that (but also a bit worried in case he gets jealous!)

I always wondered why there was a difference in recovery between emcs and elective but yeah I guess it makes sense that if your uterus has to recover from labour and a c-sec then it'll be tougher on the body. I guess it's all down to the individual too. Not sure I'll be quite as active as you so soon after lol


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Congrats again hun and I am happy you are up and about! I to have heard such rough stories about sections!


----------



## sethsmummy

oo sorry Jenny i missed your post! :dohh:

Thank you :D I am super glad to be home although trying to get seth to understand he cant jump on me is proving difficult. You may be hun, you and cottleston. I think its different for every lady. Healing is good, apparently my wound is nice and clean, i get the stitches out on tuesday. 

cottleston i hope they have moved for your scan. Are you deff having a section hun? Hopefully Toby will be like Seth is. We've just had ethan on the floor for some floor time and seth was straight down beside him cooing over him. I wouldn't worry if you take longer to get up and about, the lady in the room next to me had her section whilst i was in the recovery room and she still wasnt up and about when i left today. 

Thank you USAF :D I heard lots of bad stories too, but i must say this whole experience so far is so much better than i had with Seth :D 

xxxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Yay!!! well done seths. seen you piks on facebook to cute :).. 

I wanted to quickly say that few moments ago i got up to go to the loo and felt like i need a poop but then my right side of my back got this sharp pain that got worse. I went to the loo and it got even more sorer (i know thats not a word lol) i place my hands against the wall to help ease the pain but it kept getting worse so i just quickly pee'd and tried to stand back up but the pain was just to much i was a bit sick. I told ryan to get me some water and pain killers as i was kneeling on the floor. The pain eased up so i stood up and took the water/pain killers and then made us dinner. Not sure what the heck the pain was thought its still there a little. Paige is ok though she is wriggling around alot at the moment so she muct be awake lol watching my belly do this wave effect lol super cool but im curiors about this pain :( ive got my next class tomorrow so i might just mention to my midwife tomorrow when i see her xx


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Worth a call I think it could be simple or not! Its good Paige is moving though.


----------



## Cherrybump

Yeah. I see my midwife tomorrow so ill mention it to her. Getting little pain in my do da area so ive pulled out my ball and having little bounce lol pain has eased of for now. xxx


----------



## Jellycat

Congrats Seth - Ethan is gorgeous. Great to hear you are up and about already 

Cittlestonpie glad beet and earnie are doing well after you having to be checked out.

Cherry - why not give mw a call before tomorrow?

Afm started getting bh since last night at one point quite regularly but all ok now just resting after work


----------



## Noo

If you're getting any pain you are meant to ring the 24 hour advice line in your notes.


----------



## Jellycat

It's ok Noo, they weren't painful at all just uncomfortable when they were tightening. Only last 45 minutes, decided if they return I'll call the mw.


----------



## sethsmummy

thanks Cherry, thanks Jelly :D

Cherry deff think that warrants a call to the midwife hun. Could be round ligament pain but its deff worth getting it checked out though. 

Jelly - hope your ok hun, sounds like you needed to rest! 

as for us... its time for bed! thank goodness im shattered! Also almost got stuck in the bath lol think ill be sticking to the shower! Just about to get little man into some pjs then were off to bed. xxxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Youch... I wouldn't have thought you'd be allowed a bath until you started to heal. Hope you're ok hun xx


----------



## Sparklegirl

Congrats Seth, ur lil man is adorable :cloud9: look @ you being super woman & being up & about & climbing in & out of bath :thumbup: just becareful hun!!
Ilove the photo of Seth & baby, his a proper big brother lol


----------



## kraftykoala

Congrats Seths, Ethan is gorgeous! I'm amazed how quick you've gotten out of hospital, I was in 5 days after having my elective! I was up and about, just not allowed to leave!

I've been getting braxton hicks that have been making my scar hurt, it's making me rethink my vbac, really don't fancy a ruptured uterus! Will see what they say at my appointment on tuesday.


----------



## realbeauty86

Awww babies are so wonderful. Congratulations Seth. Baby is beautiful and Seth is a cutie =) glad all is well!!!


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Ladies am I being ridiculous? My bump has a more flat look to it tonight and it seems lower? I have been having super watery but still milky color to it. Fallon moves throughout the day and night. Maybe shes just moved? Should I be worried?


----------



## CottlestonPie

I have days like that too hun. Especially at the bottom. If Bert rolls over so he's spine to spine then the bottom of my bump goes a bit flat and wobbly. It's normal, just depends on the position of bubs. But if you are worried, give your MW a call. 

Ohhhh I had a lovely night last night. Got up for a wee at 11:30 and woke up after that thinking itd be about 1am but it was after 4 :D


----------



## Jenny_J

Oohhh that was a nice stretch of sleep CottleSton, I remember I had a 5 hr stretch of sleep one night, I felt great :-D
Cant remember what its like to sleep through, and baby isn't even here lmao, my body must be getting ready for all these breast fed night feeds. 

I feel a bit better today. Id been struggling with my anxiety this week. But trying to keep busy (even if its just the house work) and showers make me feel a bit better. Im worried il be worse after baby is here, I dont want to have to give up on breastfeeding due to needing my meds. :-/


----------



## Cherrybump

I managed to get through the night ok. But i still have this mild pain. :( i went for a bath and even got a hot water bottle the pain subsided so i got to sleep lol but the i was up so much peeing to. 

ill let you guys know what my midwife says after i tell her. Feels like i just pulled a muscle when i got up so i hope thats all it is xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

Cherry hun i hope your ok! 

will reply properly later on if i can.. hehe just as iv logged in to reply Ethan wants a bottle. He's a hungry little monkey today! Going for my first shopping trip tonight.. lets see if any ignorant people goto barge into me like they did yesterday. I will slap them upside the head if they bang into me :haha: xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Thanks seths ive got a UTI.. Ive just posted a thread about how to tell if your contracting lol if any you ladies could help me out that would be great.

My midwife was asking me loads of questions including could you be contracting i said i dont think i was but i honestly dont know how to tell :(.. any advice would be greatful xxxx


----------



## Jenny_J

Morning ladies, how is everyone? 

I have my 3d scan today, taking the kids with us, we are all very excited :-D


----------



## Cherrybump

ooo jealous lol have fun xxxx


----------



## sethsmummy

aww no Cherry UTI's suck!! I have to be tested for one on Monday as im getting stinging pee,, which could just be due to having a cathater in for so long or it could be a uti... oh the joys :dohh:
Hmm to tel if your contracting.. i think its just really the same as a BH but painful. or thats how i remember it anyway hun... and your bump goes solid! 

Jenny- I LOVED your pics! She is gorgeous <3 :cloud9: and the pic of her feet... omg ... i have a thing for babies feet haha sad i know. 

I think iv overdone it today.. my back is killing me. So thats it now.. chill, chill, and chill some more! xxx


----------



## Jellycat

Hope the scan went well Jenny and you got some good pics 

With contractions vs Braxton hicks I find my bump goes hard but I get pain around my pelvic region like bad period pain. Bh hard bump that feels compressed more so at the top of the bump but not painful. I remember with JJ I was contracting when having my sweep and didn't realise but midwife could feel it. Everyone is different too, as I know others in labour when having contractions getting pains in their back or down their thighs


----------



## Jenny_J

Thanks Seths and JellyCat, I will add some pics when I can get go the pc, probably tomorrow now. Walked all round Asda n now im achey. 

Hows things with you ladies?


----------



## Jellycat

I'm feeling good after a couple of days ago, no more Braxton hicks and starting to catch up on missed sleep from having a sick boy this past week. Tomorrow is weigh day for me and have to be honest I'm getting down about my weight gain. As of 25 weeks I'd gained 9lbs and I've a bmi of 38 so really need to start eating better, actually it's the snacks which is my archilles heel. Have Physio booked this Monday and healthy eating plan for next Monday then gtt the following week.


----------



## CottlestonPie

9lb is pretty good hun! I've gained over a stone and a half so far :( 
Jenny, love the pics... Gorgeous!
Seths, how you feeling? How are the boys doing?
Anyone heard from miwi? Hope she's doing ok. 

Afm, I measured myself the other night. I'm measuring term for a singleton... Obviously I know I'm gonna be bigger with twins but it's scary to know I was this size just before Toby was born and I've potentially got another 11 weeks. Ooh, 3rd tri tomorrow eeeek!! Feeling a lot of pressure in my ribs today. I'm guessing Bert is still breech so his head is up there and I know Ernie is still transverse so ALL of him is pretty much up in my ribcage lol... I've got a feeling this is gonna get verrrry uncomfortable!


----------



## Jenny_J

Jellycat said:


> I'm feeling good after a couple of days ago, no more Braxton hicks and starting to catch up on missed sleep from having a sick boy this past week. Tomorrow is weigh day for me and have to be honest I'm getting down about my weight gain. As of 25 weeks I'd gained 9lbs and I've a bmi of 38 so really need to start eating better, actually it's the snacks which is my archilles heel. Have Physio booked this Monday and healthy eating plan for next Monday then gtt the following week.[/QUOTE
> 
> 9lb is not too bad hun, I wouldnt worry yourself too much.
> Glad your feeling better hun, getting enough sleep always helps, but seems to be the hatdest thing to achieve.
> 
> 
> 
> CottlestonPie said:
> 
> 
> 9lb is pretty good hun! I've gained over a stone and a half so far :(
> Jenny, love the pics... Gorgeous!
> Seths, how you feeling? How are the boys doing?
> Anyone heard from miwi? Hope she's doing ok.
> 
> Afm, I measured myself the other night. I'm measuring term for a singleton... Obviously I know I'm gonna be bigger with twins but it's scary to know I was this size just before Toby was born and I've potentially got another 11 weeks. Ooh, 3rd tri tomorrow eeeek!! Feeling a lot of pressure in my ribs today. I'm guessing Bert is still breech so his head is up there and I know Ernie is still transverse so ALL of him is pretty much up in my ribcage lol... I've got a feeling this is gonna get verrrry uncomfortable!
> 
> Thanks hun.
> My gosh :-/ these last few weeks are going to be tough on you :-/ I thought I was achey enough and iv just the one baby. I really feel for you.Click to expand...


----------



## Jellycat

Cottleston - can't imagine how you must be feeling :hugs: any chance the growth will slowdown?


----------



## Jenny_J

The pics are not the clearest, as I had to take them with phone camera.

Here is Niamh, I cant stop looking at her. such a soppy cow I am lol.

Feet
https://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu217/jenchandler/544332_10151306183730264_862531159_n_zps9c7eaf5c.jpg

This is my fave, she has her daddys big lips, I cant wait to kiss her cheeks :)
https://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu217/jenchandler/482265_10151306182760264_1683478503_n_zps395ca9fe.jpg

oooof sleepy baby
https://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu217/jenchandler/644316_10151306181940264_821314101_n_zps1a842ec0.jpg

Of to my moms in a while, to give cards and presents to her and my nan. I saw a lot of statuses on fb saying happy mothers day to the moms in heaven, made me realise how lucky I am to still have both my nan and my mom around.


----------



## Cherrybump

Awww i love the last pik with a bit yawn lol.

Thanks ladies on the advice (contractions) I have had some pains and my bump goes super hard like a rock so maybe im having mild ones lol but they are often like once very few hours maybe. Depending on how i move also i get pain in my back or my bump goes sore :(. I was going to give the hospital and ring for some advice because when i got home i was in pain again on my right side back. I started to get pain again since yesterday around 8.30pm but it was coming and going the pain was last good few minutes then easing off. I told my mum and she has told me just to keep an eye ok them and time them if i can but the darn pain has gone lol. 

Im beginning to think from everything i have read it may be the start of something but who knows. I shall write some notes down and say to midwife just for peace of mind.. She did say that having a UTI could start of contractions also. 

As im looking at a note pad i think i better do it now before i forget lol 


Oh here is my bump piks as im 36 weeks today :) yay!!!!... also my bump looks smaller :S
 



Attached Files:







progress 2.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sethsmummy

hey ladies. 

jelly - try not worry too much about your weight hun. I started at 18 stone 7 and ended at 20 stone 1lb. And i was told that was ok :)

cottleston - omg hun i feel sorry for you, i hope the boys move down a bit to give you some reliefe! Happy third tri day hun! :D :happydance: I cant believe how fast its going!!

Cherry -deff sounds like something could be starting.. hopefully once your uti is cleared then it wills top

MIWI - miwi is doing ok... she has a little bit of baby blues but she is getting some help for it. Little Maisy is doing fab! 

AFM - I am doing great. I had a cry this morning as the beads on my stitches are starting to dig in and hurt but they are getting taken out tomorrow thank goodness. Can't wait. Apart from that im fantastic :D I feel pretty much back to normal apart from some stomach pain if i overdo things.. but as long as i keep on top of pain killers im good. Which reminds me i was supposed to stab myself at half 5 and i forgot.. best get it done now.. only 2 more to go.. so after tonights only 1 more. :happydance:
Ethan is great :) He is feeding every 3 hours but the poor boy keeps getting hiccups! He has a weight review tomorrow to see if hes started to put weight back on or if he is still loosing it. I hope hes putting on, i really dont want to go through the whole weight struggle we did with seth. He is a very bright eyed little boy... has lots of "alert" time instead of just sleeping all the time. Seth aboslutely dotes on him and helps us with feeding him! He isn't even bothered if Ethan cries.. but tbh thats not very often as we feed on cue and dont wait for him to cry.
I go to register him tomorrow at 10:30am then i need to get my child benefit forms sent off... already done tax credits but no idea how long it will all take to start kicking in. I'm hoping by the end of the month so i can help towards my dads birthday party. 
I LOVE LOVE LOVE having my two boys <3 :cloud9: Even in the middle of the night when im fighting to stay awake to feed ethan lol. 

I hope you guys had a good mothers day today <3 Lots of love to you all xxxxx


----------



## Jenny_J

Cherrybump said:


> Awww i love the last pik with a bit yawn lol.
> 
> Thanks ladies on the advice (contractions) I have had some pains and my bump goes super hard like a rock so maybe im having mild ones lol but they are often like once very few hours maybe. Depending on how i move also i get pain in my back or my bump goes sore :(. I was going to give the hospital and ring for some advice because when i got home i was in pain again on my right side back. I started to get pain again since yesterday around 8.30pm but it was coming and going the pain was last good few minutes then easing off. I told my mum and she has told me just to keep an eye ok them and time them if i can but the darn pain has gone lol.
> 
> Im beginning to think from everything i have read it may be the start of something but who knows. I shall write some notes down and say to midwife just for peace of mind.. She did say that having a UTI could start of contractions also.
> 
> As im looking at a note pad i think i better do it now before i forget lol
> 
> 
> Oh here is my bump piks as im 36 weeks today :) yay!!!!... also my bump looks smaller :S

Maybe baby has dropped a bit more hun? 

I don't know much about the onset of labour, I only experienced it once, and it wasn't helpful to me at all. I just had really bad pelvic pain, and no contractions, got to 8 cm then stopped, yay for 30hrs labour, then a c section grrr. I hope baby stays in there for you, for a few weeks longer cooking. If your worried or in pain call L and D hun, they will know what to do :)



sethsmummy said:


> hey ladies.
> 
> jelly - try not worry too much about your weight hun. I started at 18 stone 7 and ended at 20 stone 1lb. And i was told that was ok :)
> 
> cottleston - omg hun i feel sorry for you, i hope the boys move down a bit to give you some reliefe! Happy third tri day hun! :D :happydance: I cant believe how fast its going!!
> 
> Cherry -deff sounds like something could be starting.. hopefully once your uti is cleared then it wills top
> 
> MIWI - miwi is doing ok... she has a little bit of baby blues but she is getting some help for it. Little Maisy is doing fab!
> 
> AFM - I am doing great. I had a cry this morning as the beads on my stitches are starting to dig in and hurt but they are getting taken out tomorrow thank goodness. Can't wait. Apart from that im fantastic :D I feel pretty much back to normal apart from some stomach pain if i overdo things.. but as long as i keep on top of pain killers im good. Which reminds me i was supposed to stab myself at half 5 and i forgot.. best get it done now.. only 2 more to go.. so after tonights only 1 more. :happydance:
> Ethan is great :) He is feeding every 3 hours but the poor boy keeps getting hiccups! He has a weight review tomorrow to see if hes started to put weight back on or if he is still loosing it. I hope hes putting on, i really dont want to go through the whole weight struggle we did with seth. He is a very bright eyed little boy... has lots of "alert" time instead of just sleeping all the time. Seth aboslutely dotes on him and helps us with feeding him! He isn't even bothered if Ethan cries.. but tbh thats not very often as we feed on cue and dont wait for him to cry.
> I go to register him tomorrow at 10:30am then i need to get my child benefit forms sent off... already done tax credits but no idea how long it will all take to start kicking in. I'm hoping by the end of the month so i can help towards my dads birthday party.
> I LOVE LOVE LOVE having my two boys <3 :cloud9: Even in the middle of the night when im fighting to stay awake to feed ethan lol.
> 
> I hope you guys had a good mothers day today <3 Lots of love to you all xxxxx

Wow Seths, im really happy that everything has/is going so smoothly for you, I really hope the same happens for me. Awwww I love new borns, it's such a special time, all the bonding and hugs, even though it can be tough with lack of sleep, it's awesome. 

Niamh has been very active today. I took the 3d scan dvd over to moms so they could all watch it, they loved it, my nan was quite amazed. 

My boobs are ready for breast feeding, the right one was leaking loads this eve, I had to put some kitchen roll down my top lol.


----------



## Cherrybump

thanks ladies. Stilll getting some pain so im going to have to tell the midwife tomorrow...i only seems to get it if i move around alot. Which when i was in the middlw of loading the washing machine i nearly crippled over in pain. but it has gone now.

How long are these antibiotics meant to kick in cause this is now that 4th day :( i also have been pooping alot to lol and sorry for the info but its all loose stools to not diarrhea just loose but it does take some effort lol.. I know people have said they get loose stools as they get closer to the end or just before getting contractions.. 

Really do hope it starts soon lol im a week off 37 weeks lol such a scary thought but that is the best feeling know it wont be to long now lol xxx


----------



## kraftykoala

I think I've decided to ask for a section at my appointment tomorrow, no signs of her arriving naturally as yet and the pain I get in my scar when I have braxton hicks worries me a bit. I think I really need to do what's safest for both of us.


----------



## sethsmummy

cherry hun dont wait till tomorrow.. give them a ring today. those antibiotics should have kicked in by now.

Jenny - thanks hun :) awww i bet it was lovely watching the dvd together <3 I feel for you with the boobs lol. Mine were leaking like i dont know what the other day so iv had to tighten my bra and not take it off.

I'm gutted today! The midwife was supposed to come out this morning... she only just turned up at half 3! I waited in all damn day (apart from the 45 mins i was out registering Ethan), AND she was supposed to take my stitches out.... but she didn't even bring the thing to cut the suture :growlmad: So now have to put up with the pain they cause for another day. I hope she remembers it tomorrow. 

Krafty - Sorry to hear your scar is causing you pain hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## Noo

Eeek just a few days now till my scan. I naughtily almost bought a pram today as it's on special offer - reduced by £200 when you include the free carseat! I need to wait until at least Friday after my scan but the offer finishes on 20th! Argh! £200 is a lot of money to miss out on simply because it's a bit early.


----------



## Jenny_J

Noo said:


> Eeek just a few days now till my scan. I naughtily almost bought a pram today as it's on special offer - reduced by £200 when you include the free carseat! I need to wait until at least Friday after my scan but the offer finishes on 20th! Argh! £200 is a lot of money to miss out on simply because it's a bit early.

I bet your looking forward to your scan Noo :) 

I don;t think it matters too much when you get your baby things ready, although I waited till after my 20 week scan, but that's just because im the paranoid type lol.


----------



## USAF_WIFE

So, when I was freaking out about my tummy looking tiny or whatever at the startish of 27 week I took a picture with tummy covered and such then took one without undies or w.e I covered up my tiny bit of booty showing so as to not scare anyone. I hate my mommy stripes but hey 3 kids can't expect nothing! :flower:
 



Attached Files:







27 Week nearly nude belly.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Jenny_J

Awww lovely bump hun. I don't think mine has grown for about 3 weeks.


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Thanks! I was worried mine shrank lol! I think its ok though I got told it looks like baby might have moved on down totally possible since this is the third but meh. I have a scan next thurs and mw next fri so I am looking forward to seeing and knowing how she is in there other then rowdy because she is deff that.


----------



## kraftykoala

Sprout will be arriving on thursday 21st by section if she doesn't put in an appearance before then :)


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies im not long back from my M/w app. All good news :)

my results came back for my urine on friday which i forgot she was sending off lol came back all clear and my pain could be cause by paige being on a nerve she thinks. If i get any more pain i have to see my gp and then on hospital to get check out but since she has being pishing so hard around my belly that pain has gone.. Not had anything since :). 

Paige is measuring a week ahead and midwife says she defo a good size baby could be around 8lbs eek!! still head down but she thought she might have change to breech as she size its pretty narrow down there i told her i still feel all those pops of hiccups down there so she said ohh that good then she just so hard on the top lol. She's now 2/5th engaged :) yay so ill having to get bouncing alot more lol. I also asked if i having gone before then can i keep a sweep at my next app which is at 39weeks so that the plan. 

Ive just to carry on with my antibiotics anyways and hope the pain goes away totally but i now feel nothing so im hoping it was paige on my nerve lol. Super happy about my app lol


----------



## Jellycat

Glad you are doing ok cherry 

Krafty - yay to section date - not long now at all!

Noo - I'd buy the pram it's too much of a good offer but can understand wanting to wait until after the scan. Would the shop accept a deposit in the meantime till after the scan and honour the price? Might be worth asking?

Seth - how frustrating hopefully the stitches can come out tomorrow. How are you feeling after the section?


----------



## Cherrybump

thanks hun. i so ready to meet her now. Going to try get some of the raspberry leaf tea but the casples as im not huge tea fan lol. keep hearing good things about it.

Hopefully she doesnt keep me waiting until the very last minute that i have to get inducted lol.


----------



## bunnyg82

:wave: just popping in to say hi. I'm newly pregnant with baby number 2. Very plus sized, as I was with my son, who was born in 2010.

Feel more positive this pregnancy regarding my weight as I know I had a healthy pregnancy and natural delivery. This time I'm going to aim for a home birth :)


----------



## Jenny_J

Welcome Bunny :-D congrats on your pregnancy hun. 

Fingers crossed you can have your home birth.


----------



## Cherrybump

Congrats hun welcome to the group. :) xxxx


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Cherry I am glad you are doing well I never did try rasberry tea leaf inserts. I both times went at 39 weeks 4 days prior to due date. I am hoping that I go to my due date this time and not before June 1st or I will have two May babies >.<


----------



## Cherrybump

Ooh are they inserts lol i thought you swolled them :\ lol


----------



## Jellycat

I think you can get tablets to swallow too. However I took them regularly and drank tgectea and still went 13 days overdue......... Still going to try again this time in the hope it will work. I think its meant to shorten your labour not make you go into labour but could be mistaken


----------



## sethsmummy

Krafty - Woot on your section date :happydance: Not long to go at all!! Are you excited yet?

Noo - woop for it not being long till your scan. I would deff get the pram hun! Like you say .. saving £200 is too much of a good deal to miss out on. I got my pram at 11 weeks. Got a lot of aggro from people about it being bad luck etc but I think if there is a really good deal there then go for it. you might not get the chance again then you'd be kicking yourself. 

Cherry - I'm glad your appointment went well hun. Also glad the pain seems to have gone away :happydance: that's deffo good news :D Still can't believe your going to be allowed a sweep.. hehe most wont do it till 41 weeks. You'v not long left to go now though hun :happydance:

Jelly - woo she came out at 10:30am and took my stitches out :D yey!! The relief was imediate, so i now just have a sore bit where the bead had dug in. I'm feeling rather good apart from some pain in my stomach muscles when i walk... oh and i have a stinking cold :growlmad: Seth came home from nursery with it yesterday and its passed onto me last night.. and now john is coming down with it. So its only a matter of time before Ethan gets it too. :( 
Ethan's cord dropped off today. Wondered why he was randomly crying in his sleep then when i changed his nappy realised it had come off so it must have hurt him a little when it dropped off... but it did mean he came in the big bath with Seth and I for the first time... and he LOVED it... well... until i dunked the poor boy :blush: he wasn't too impressed with that at all. Think i'll wait till he is a little older before i do it again. We are trying to keep him in the sunshine as his jaundice is still not going away and the whites of his eyes are starting to go yellow. Hoping it starts to clear soon! 
i have my first bus journey on Thursday which im not looking forward to.. we have to take Ethan to the NICU for a repeat hearing test as he failed his first one. 

:hi: Bunny :hi: Welcome to psap hun :D Congratulations on your BFP! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months hun!!


Oh the raspberry leaf tea btw is only meant to help you have a quicker labor, it doesn't bring it on. 

I cant believe my little man is a week old already! Time has flown by. I cant wait till more of you have your babies. I need to do my birth story in the psap baby days thread that i made! 

lots of love everyone. I'm now off to bed till Ethan wakes for his next feed around 11. xxxx


----------



## kaybri2012

I'm due November 14th 2013!


----------



## sethsmummy

kaybri2012 said:


> I'm due November 14th 2013!

congratulations hun!!!


----------



## CottlestonPie

I have neglected this thread and I am sorry! I will catch up soon. 
Had a bad few days... DHs motorbike broke so he's been commuting to work on the train. He's leaving at 7 and getting home as late as 8pm. Toby is missing him and it's showing in his behaviour at home which I just don't have the energy for and it's really getting me down. I do a load of washing at night and just transferring the washing to the tumble dryer and reloading the washing machine in the morning is enough to put me in pain well into the afternoon. DH is now getting stressed because he really wants to tell work to shove it so he can be home to help me as he feels guilty/useless/whatever because I'm struggling... And I feel guilty for talking about how much I'm struggling because I know it makes him feel bad but I can't just bottle it all up. I'm kinda just rambling, sorry ladies. Need to vent at someone who isn't DH. xx


----------



## USAF_WIFE

CottlestonPie said:


> I have neglected this thread and I am sorry! I will catch up soon.
> Had a bad few days... DHs motorbike broke so he's been commuting to work on the train. He's leaving at 7 and getting home as late as 8pm. Toby is missing him and it's showing in his behaviour at home which I just don't have the energy for and it's really getting me down. I do a load of washing at night and just transferring the washing to the tumble dryer and reloading the washing machine in the morning is enough to put me in pain well into the afternoon. DH is now getting stressed because he really wants to tell work to shove it so he can be home to help me as he feels guilty/useless/whatever because I'm struggling... And I feel guilty for talking about how much I'm struggling because I know it makes him feel bad but I can't just bottle it all up. I'm kinda just rambling, sorry ladies. Need to vent at someone who isn't DH. xx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: No words that will be helpful but loads of hugs!


----------



## massoma8489

sethsmummy said:


> Krafty - Woot on your section date :happydance: Not long to go at all!! Are you excited yet?
> 
> Noo - woop for it not being long till your scan. I would deff get the pram hun! Like you say .. saving £200 is too much of a good deal to miss out on. I got my pram at 11 weeks. Got a lot of aggro from people about it being bad luck etc but I think if there is a really good deal there then go for it. you might not get the chance again then you'd be kicking yourself.
> 
> Cherry - I'm glad your appointment went well hun. Also glad the pain seems to have gone away :happydance: that's deffo good news :D Still can't believe your going to be allowed a sweep.. hehe most wont do it till 41 weeks. You'v not long left to go now though hun :happydance:
> 
> Jelly - woo she came out at 10:30am and took my stitches out :D yey!! The relief was imediate, so i now just have a sore bit where the bead had dug in. I'm feeling rather good apart from some pain in my stomach muscles when i walk... oh and i have a stinking cold :growlmad: Seth came home from nursery with it yesterday and its passed onto me last night.. and now john is coming down with it. So its only a matter of time before Ethan gets it too. :(
> Ethan's cord dropped off today. Wondered why he was randomly crying in his sleep then when i changed his nappy realised it had come off so it must have hurt him a little when it dropped off... but it did mean he came in the big bath with Seth and I for the first time... and he LOVED it... well... until i dunked the poor boy :blush: he wasn't too impressed with that at all. Think i'll wait till he is a little older before i do it again. We are trying to keep him in the sunshine as his jaundice is still not going away and the whites of his eyes are starting to go yellow. Hoping it starts to clear soon!
> i have my first bus journey on Thursday which im not looking forward to.. we have to take Ethan to the NICU for a repeat hearing test as he failed his first one.
> 
> :hi: Bunny :hi: Welcome to psap hun :D Congratulations on your BFP! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months hun!!
> 
> 
> Oh the raspberry leaf tea btw is only meant to help you have a quicker labor, it doesn't bring it on.
> 
> I cant believe my little man is a week old already! Time has flown by. I cant wait till more of you have your babies. I need to do my birth story in the psap baby days thread that i made!
> 
> lots of love everyone. I'm now off to bed till Ethan wakes for his next feed around 11. xxxx

. IMg I missed a lot on here I'm so happy for you cong Hun on ur new addition


----------



## massoma8489

Well I'm bk again I been having a very stressful week so far my parents had a meeting with me that's what they like to call it turns out the whole thing was them trying to push me slash convince me to get a abortion I would die and not get one they broke my heart I told my husband and he got so mad he was like I preyed for this child my mother kept on saying "you don't have a house you don't have a degree you don't have a car u actual think this was a good idea " and like always my dad was backing her up saying you pregncy is a mistake my heart is broken to pecies what brakes my heart more is that she sits there telling my brothers [email protected] wife you should get pregnant I will support u all the way my husband says he's moving me out I pay them 400 dollors ever month for a small bed room that me my baby and my husband sleep in my hearts to broken to writt more


----------



## sethsmummy

CottlestonPie said:


> I have neglected this thread and I am sorry! I will catch up soon.
> Had a bad few days... DHs motorbike broke so he's been commuting to work on the train. He's leaving at 7 and getting home as late as 8pm. Toby is missing him and it's showing in his behaviour at home which I just don't have the energy for and it's really getting me down. I do a load of washing at night and just transferring the washing to the tumble dryer and reloading the washing machine in the morning is enough to put me in pain well into the afternoon. DH is now getting stressed because he really wants to tell work to shove it so he can be home to help me as he feels guilty/useless/whatever because I'm struggling... And I feel guilty for talking about how much I'm struggling because I know it makes him feel bad but I can't just bottle it all up. I'm kinda just rambling, sorry ladies. Need to vent at someone who isn't DH. xx

aww cottleston huni, you shouldn't feel bad for needing to vent!! or rambling. I'm so sorry your in so much pain hun. Have you spoke to the midwife about how much pain you are in hun or even a GP? Sounds like you need a support belt and physio. You can get tummy wraps online that would possibly help take some of the weight of your bump and ease aches and pains. When i had Seth i got a fancy support belt through physio which had velcro fastenings so it expanded as i did and it helped so so much. 
iI'm kind of glad your dh is finally feeling guilty about how much you are hurting hun its about time he sat up and paid attention to how much this pregnancy is taking out of you! 
Sending you loads and loads and loads of love :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Massoma thank you hun :D 

OMG i cant believe your parents are being like that with you, that is disgusting! Dont you ever feel like your baby is a mistake. You are a married woman and have regardless have every right to have a baby!! Instead of paying your parents the $400 a month would you and hubby be able to rent somewhere else? Even if its just a small apartment..anything would be better than having to deal with that crap. Especially if shes encouraging your brothers wife :growlmad: Your parents sound really evil! Big Big hugs hun :hugs: xxxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

I tried a support belt from mothercare. It doesn't go around the flubbed at the bottom of my bump. So embarrassing. I can't book an appointment because walking there would be too painful. Ill mention it to the midwife on Tuesday although it's only partly hips and pelvis. A lot of it is just severe muscle/ligament pain from carrying twins. 

I can't remember if I said, but please pass on our love to miwi. I know how much of a struggle baby blues can be. I let it get to serious depression before I accepted help so although its horrible that she's suffering, I'm glad she's recognised it early. Xx

Massoma, I am SO sorry you are going through this. I'm glad your hubby is supporting you and hope you can get away from the people who are being so negative xx


----------



## Noo

The pram/travel system is from Mothercare so no, I don't think they'd take a deposit. My scan is Friday 15th and the offer ends on 20th but still not sure I'd want to be ordering it at 12/40. Hmm.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Don't mothercare do the club thing where you pay 10% and then pay off the rest later? I'm sure I've heard of that but not done it myself. Worth asking though?


----------



## Noo

CottlestonPie said:


> Don't mothercare do the club thing where you pay 10% and then pay off the rest later? I'm sure I've heard of that but not done it myself. Worth asking though?

Oh, I'm not sure. I've never bought a new pram before. We got our last one 2nd hand and to be honest - Still have it but really want a new one this time!


----------



## sethsmummy

urgh cottleston that sucks hun. I hope the midwife can do something. I had to goto the hospital for my physio and it was there i got my support belt.. it wasnt just a thin fabric thing though.. it was kind of like the support things you get to go on your knees but for your back and tummy. :( I wish I could take some of your pain for you! 

Noo I think i have heard of that baby club thing with mothercare too. Although don't quote me on it :blush: mothercare was too expensive for me so iv never shopped in there :blush: 

Miwi is doing good but shes shattered. Baby Maisy is feeding every single hour so she's not getting a lot of rest at the moment. Hehe she has just mentioned BnB and that she will have to get back on. x


----------



## USAF_WIFE

So sleepy with the time change went to bed at 12:30ish up at 15 till 8 took a shower did not eat or drink went to get my glucose drink and blood drawn and now I wait nervously for results. I only got two pokes though! The first vein was to slow and the second was perfect. PLEASSEE let me pass I enjoy what I eat to much! LOL!


----------



## Cherrybump

Thanks hun. just done huge clean again lol. now im just chilling for the rest of today :) xx


----------



## Jenny_J

USAF_WIFE said:


> So sleepy with the time change went to bed at 12:30ish up at 15 till 8 took a shower did not eat or drink went to get my glucose drink and blood drawn and now I wait nervously for results. I only got two pokes though! The first vein was to slow and the second was perfect. PLEASSEE let me pass I enjoy what I eat to much! LOL!

I have my fingers crossed for you hun. 

Iv just been trying to get all the kids bits for Fridays red nose day, still got a few things to find tomo.


----------



## Miwi

Hi ladies!! Long time no speak lol. I can't believe it's taken me 2 weeks to update you all on my spuds safe arrival, thank goodness for Seths being better at posting than me! Maisy Theresa was born on Feb 26th at 8:02pm (4 hours off my 26th birthday lol). She was 6ls 6ozs, so clearly a big GD baby! :winkwink: She's doing really well, and other than being tired from having a newborn, so am I :) 
I ended up having an emergency c-section after getting to 6cms because her little heartrate kept dropping, so I was rushed to theatre which was honestly the most terrifying experience of my life, i sobbed the whole time she was being delivered, took me a good few days to come to terms with what happened but I'm just glad now she's here. Maybe one day I will get my 'normal' delivery, or at least a planned section!
Anyway, here she is just born:

https://i1286.photobucket.com/albums/a602/miwi_spud/5e861714c6b83a484bdd16df997bb05b_zpsab55d625.jpg

I hope you all are doing great!! I'll have a quick read back in the thread to catch up! 
Much love ladies :) xxx


----------



## Jenny_J

Awww Miwi, how cute!!!!!!!! 

Sorry you had a scary delivery, I know how horrid it is to have an emergency section after a hard labour, but at least your little lovely is here now, and is doing well. hugs xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Aw Miwi, congratulations again! 
I'm sorry you didnt get the birth you planned but now you have the baby... and she's adorable! Is it possible to get broody at 27 weeks preg, because I think that pic just did it :haha:


----------



## Miwi

Jenny_J said:


> Awww Miwi, how cute!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sorry you had a scary delivery, I know how horrid it is to have an emergency section after a hard labour, but at least your little lovely is here now, and is doing well. hugs xx

Thanks Hun! :) Thats definately what's most important!
I think the trauma has lead to me feeling a bit low, so I've been put on a very low dose of anti anxiety medication that's safe to take while breastfeeding and it seems to be helping. Phew! She's so worth it though! <3
I hope you're feeling great :flower:


----------



## Miwi

CottlestonPie said:


> Aw Miwi, congratulations again!
> I'm sorry you didnt get the birth you planned but now you have the baby... and she's adorable! Is it possible to get broody at 27 weeks preg, because I think that pic just did it :haha:

Haha!! That made me laugh. She's such a grumpy looking little thing, it's so funny the faces she pulls. Thanks :) It's nice to have this place to come back to! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Awww what a cutie bear. congrast Miwi. sorry about your delievery being scary though xxx


----------



## Miwi

Cherrybump said:


> Awww what a cutie bear. congrast Miwi. sorry about your delievery being scary though xxx

Thanks Hun :) I hope you're doing well!! Xxx


----------



## Tami

Hi ladies. 

I'm freaking out a little bit over here. I stumbled across the nhs page on obesity and pregnancy and I've really upset myself.
The page said "More than half of women who die during pregnancy are overweight or obese. "
I have a feeling that this is a bit of a throwaway comment, but am really worrying now! :(


----------



## massoma8489

Kinda good news for me my husband found a place to move there asking 558 for 2 bedroom apartment but the sad part is it won't be ready until the 24 of this month I'm still hurt bcuz I know we planned this pregncy and was so happy when I found out I know no one can take that happiness away from me but I feel like there words are killing me its hard to hear them talking negative to me and my daughter she only 15 months but I feel like she understands when I have years falling down my face I try to not let her see me cry most of the time when I cry she through her self on me and kisses me its like she telling me its all going to be alrit I love her and my hubby don't know way I would do with out them there my whole world I get the support from hubby and baby massoma so I don't need my parents support


----------



## massoma8489

Btw it's amazing that I could let it all out here I have no friends and no sisters I feel like u guys are my sister hugs to all of u sister


----------



## massoma8489

Cong miwi very precious I'm sorry u had a hard time but its al worth it at the end now u have a adorable baby cong once again Hun


----------



## massoma8489

Tami said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> I'm freaking out a little bit over here. I stumbled across the nhs page on obesity and pregnancy and I've really upset myself.
> The page said "More than half of women who die during pregnancy are overweight or obese. "
> I have a feeling that this is a bit of a throwaway comment, but am really worrying now! :(

It's scary but rember stay positive


----------



## CottlestonPie

Tami, over 50% could mean 51%... Meaning as many as 49% aren't overweight. I really wouldn't worry Hun x

I think my hormones are playing up. Or something. I just cried over dairy milk buttons. DH bought me some on Monday and keeps leaving them at work and I reeeeeally fancied them tonight. So I got upset. I'm such a knob lol


----------



## Jenny_J

Tami said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> I'm freaking out a little bit over here. I stumbled across the nhs page on obesity and pregnancy and I've really upset myself.
> The page said "More than half of women who die during pregnancy are overweight or obese. "
> I have a feeling that this is a bit of a throwaway comment, but am really worrying now! :(

How many large women do you know who have died from having a baby? I think the risk is very very low indeed. Don't worry yourself needlessly hun. 



massoma8489 said:


> Kinda good news for me my husband found a place to move there asking 558 for 2 bedroom apartment but the sad part is it won't be ready until the 24 of this month I'm still hurt bcuz I know we planned this pregncy and was so happy when I found out I know no one can take that happiness away from me but I feel like there words are killing me its hard to hear them talking negative to me and my daughter she only 15 months but I feel like she understands when I have years falling down my face I try to not let her see me cry most of the time when I cry she through her self on me and kisses me its like she telling me its all going to be alrit I love her and my hubby don't know way I would do with out them there my whole world I get the support from hubby and baby massoma so I don't need my parents support

I hope you can get out of where you are as soon as you can, then when your settled things will pick up hun. No one has the right to judge your choices, you and your husband are happy with your pregnancy, it's not anyone elses buisness! 

big huge to you hun. xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

Tami said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> I'm freaking out a little bit over here. I stumbled across the nhs page on obesity and pregnancy and I've really upset myself.
> The page said "More than half of women who die during pregnancy are overweight or obese. "
> I have a feeling that this is a bit of a throwaway comment, but am really worrying now! :(

hey huni... dont read that rubbish hun. Its pure scare mongering! Us bigger ladies do have an increased risk of complications but to be honest... if your going to have problems... your going to have problems regardless of size. I think there is far too much put out about being bigger and how dangerous it is. Plus I bet you they count the weight the woman put on during pregnancy!

Sending you big big hugs!! xxxxx :hugs:

MIWI :D :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: glad to have you back on here!! 

Cottleston... its ok hun.. id cry too if i really wanted them! Buttons are soooooooo good!!

Massoma im glad your husband has managed to find somewhere hun <3 

Some more cute piccies for you all. This was Seth telling Ethan about what he did at the park with mummy. 

https://i46.tinypic.com/2efmj4m.jpg
https://i49.tinypic.com/1gt28.jpg
https://i49.tinypic.com/11jwtpu.jpg Ethan look at the camera lol

And one of my gorgeous gremlin on his own

https://i46.tinypic.com/201r7s.jpg

xxxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Aww sooo many baby photos! Cute overload!


----------



## massoma8489

sethsmummy said:


> Tami said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies.
> 
> I'm freaking out a little bit over here. I stumbled across the nhs page on obesity and pregnancy and I've really upset myself.
> The page said "More than half of women who die during pregnancy are overweight or obese. "
> I have a feeling that this is a bit of a throwaway comment, but am really worrying now! :(
> 
> hey huni... dont read that rubbish hun. Its pure scare mongering! Us bigger ladies do have an increased risk of complications but to be honest... if your going to have problems... your going to have problems regardless of size. I think there is far too much put out about being bigger and how dangerous it is. Plus I bet you they count the weight the woman put on during pregnancy!
> 
> Sending you big big hugs!! xxxxx :hugs:
> 
> MIWI :D :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: glad to have you back on here!!
> 
> Some more cute piccies for you all. This was Seth telling Ethan about what he did at the park with mummy.
> 
> https://i46.tinypic.com/2efmj4m.jpg
> https://i49.tinypic.com/1gt28.jpg
> https://i49.tinypic.com/11jwtpu.jpg Ethan look at the camera lol
> 
> And one of my gorgeous gremlin on his own
> 
> https://i46.tinypic.com/201r7s.jpg
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...

Sooooooooooo very adorable


----------



## Tami

You guys are right! Onward with the positive thinking!


And regarding the chocolate buttons, I feel your pain, I cried over a garlic baguette a few weeks ago, lol! 

xx


----------



## Miwi

Tami - Honestly Hun, you can't listen to that kind of thing. There is far far too much emphasis put on weight in my opinion. I had my pregnancy micro-managed from the beginning and made to feel high risk, it was the insane management of myself and my LO that I feel led to her emergency c-section (induction at 39 weeks etc), your body got pregnant, it knows what it's doing, trust that you CAN do this! Believe in your body - it got you this far, and frankly statistics can prove anything you want them too. :hugs:


----------



## Sparklegirl

Miwi welcome back hun, ur lil girl is gorgeous :cloud9:!!! 
Seth those pics of Ethan & Seth are adorable :cloud9:
those pics just made my day ladies :hugs:

So i think i have entered the nesting period, omg i even cleaned the fridge & freezer :dohh: :saywhat: how long does this last??? 

my who ha is in loads of pain from squating while cleaning :blush:


----------



## Sparklegirl

i would cry to cottlestone :hugs: i even cried for cheese this pregnancy :blush: that was embarrassing...


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Cottles- LOL! Awee! We cry over such silly things right?
Jenny- Thanks hun! ps. What is red nose day?
Miwi- Sorry the birth went a different direction but little lady is ADORABLE!
Seths- Your boys are so freakin cute! Love the pictures. 
Tami- Hey hun, as you can see some of us are on our second and third babies please don't feel scared by people who are judgmental of us fluffers!


----------



## Jenny_J

Its a charity day for children hun :-D


----------



## bunnyg82

Tami said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> I'm freaking out a little bit over here. I stumbled across the nhs page on obesity and pregnancy and I've really upset myself.
> The page said "More than half of women who die during pregnancy are overweight or obese. "
> I have a feeling that this is a bit of a throwaway comment, but am really worrying now! :(

Eugh, I found that page when I was pregnant with my first! Horrible page and not at all helpful! It's great to say if you can, get to a healthy weight being pregnant but there should be some proper good advice on how to have a healthy pregnancy when overweight as by the time we're pregnant it's too late and there's no point scaring us!

I personally would recommend trying to have as natural a birth as possible with as little intervention as its often intervention that leads to these scary stats. 

I had my son with half my labour using breathing techniques and the second half just gas and air. Even though they wanted me to have an epidural ASAP because it would be "easier" for them! This birth I am aiming for a home birth.

I believe that it is more dangerous to gain excessive weight in pregnancy than it is to start off being overweight so if you can just think about eating healthily and keeping fit,that will be great for baby xx


----------



## kraftykoala

Welcome back Miwi, Maisie is gorgeous!!! 

Cute pics Seths, your boys are so handsome :)

I'm getting my head round being excited about having a week to go, still sort of hoping I'll go into labour before then, was going to try and convince the hubby to a spot of 'inducing' tonight, but he's a proper grumpy git tonight so I'm going to bed to sleep lol.


----------



## Noo

Shattered! Just got in from work. Horrendous shift. Really must be something in the water the last few weeks :(


----------



## realbeauty86

Congrats miwi!!!! Nice to see u back. We were all rooting for you while u were away =)
I hope all is well now!


----------



## sethsmummy

Thanks ladies :D

I totally agree with you all about how intervention leads to these scary births! I think if i hadn't had as much intervention with Seth then i could have had a nice normal birth. And i so dont agree with these docs that want an epidural in straight away because it will be easier for them... that really gets me angry. 

Krafty - omg omg a week! Cant wait for baby pictures!! :happydance: I think men are just grumpy most of the time these days lol

Noo - Im so sorry you had a bad shift hun, hoping tomorrow is a better day for you!

AFM - its 5am and iv had next to no sleep. Ethan has caught the cold from Seth and I so hes been coughing and struggling to breathe through his stuffy nose. So iv been sat all night trying to keep him elevated. He's now finally settled in his swing which is keeping his upright for me. But i dont see the point in trying to goto sleep as i feel wide awake and its almost up time :( 

xxxxxxx


----------



## Miwi

Thanks everyone :) 

I agree about the intervention, next time (if there is one!) I will give my body a chance to do things itself.


----------



## Noo

Day off today, tomorrow and Sat :) Yay! Got my 12 week scan tomorrow and really nervous! Hoping to be able to properly announce my pregnancy after my scan :)


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies wow this thread as picked up a bit hasn't it. lol just quickly popping in. Seths those piks are super cute :)

Andd...Um my mind has just gone blank :| lol i cant remember anything else i just read there lol. 

My pain on my side has nearly complete gone :) started to get some light period cramps on my pubic area ( i guess thats where you'd normal get period cramps right) lol slept alot longer today aswell. I got up twice for a pee i got up at 7am like normal but i just went to the second time to the loo and thought feck it im going back to bed lol to cold we ran out of gas lol stupid machine is taking extra money of us as debt :( guess we did use the emergany tenner lol like this time last year ryan says it will have taking interest of us aswell :( boo. 

But lucky he gets paid tomorrow. I aint feeling this cold like him.

Just made some pancakes with chocolate spread on them filled me up yum :) nothing much else to update today. Just hoping it wont be to long now until this little lady shows lol. xx


----------



## Jenny_J

Afternoon ladies. Everyone ok? 

Iv had a busy day today. Bought Freya a new bike, and got all the last bits for angels and mobsters dress up day at school tomo. Can't wait :-D
Just cut Leo's hair into a mohawk :-D


----------



## sethsmummy

Good luck for your scan Noo, I hope it goes really well for you!

Cherry - Im glad your pain is gone! Little miss must be moving down by the sounds of it :D Urgh its crap when you run out of gas isn't it! I put £15 on the meter on Friday.. it was down to £3 by yesterday! We really need some nice weather and soon so I dont need to put the darn heating on all the time to keep Ethan and Seth warm. Those pancakes sound rather lush num num

Hey Jenny - Im ok thanks hun.. feeling shattered! BUT on a plus Ethan has just had a 3oz bottle at 3pm.. thats the most he has drank since yesterday. Sounds like you have had a really good day :D I forgot all about red nose day so poor seths got nothing to dress up as. I should just let him go in his pjs hahaha. 
I am soooo looking forward to bed time tonight. Think it will be around 9pm after Ethans had a bottle. xxx


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Noo- Enjoy tomorrow and have fun announcing!

Cherry-Glad you are getting better, I feel lucky I never have to worry about heating here in base housing and can use as much as I like. 

Jenny- Sounds like you had a busy but fun day hun have fun with the kids and school tomorrow!

Seths- I totally feel you on looking foward to bed time!

I had a horrible night stayed up cleaning the kids were up just as late and Braiden fought sleep for 45 mins and he slept bad, bad dreams. Me.. I got cramps constantly from 2-6am I was getting quite worried but they tapered off so I guess Fallon was just trolling me! Today has been just as sh*t Alix has been HORRIBLE all day and scratched the inside of Braiden's eye and ive not been able to get a hold of my husband. Nap in a few mins and I swear I mighttttt beat my daughter if she does not behave. >.>


----------



## Jenny_J

sethsmummy said:


> Good luck for your scan Noo, I hope it goes really well for you!
> 
> Cherry - Im glad your pain is gone! Little miss must be moving down by the sounds of it :D Urgh its crap when you run out of gas isn't it! I put £15 on the meter on Friday.. it was down to £3 by yesterday! We really need some nice weather and soon so I dont need to put the darn heating on all the time to keep Ethan and Seth warm. Those pancakes sound rather lush num num
> 
> Hey Jenny - Im ok thanks hun.. feeling shattered! BUT on a plus Ethan has just had a 3oz bottle at 3pm.. thats the most he has drank since yesterday. Sounds like you have had a really good day :D I forgot all about red nose day so poor seths got nothing to dress up as. I should just let him go in his pjs hahaha.
> I am soooo looking forward to bed time tonight. Think it will be around 9pm after Ethans had a bottle. xxx

I did have a good day, untill I took the kids dinners into the living room for them, came back to the kitchen and Bo had his face in my dinner, so no dinner for me tonight, I refuse to cook again. I tell you he is lucky I didn't remove his balls through his mouth, the little shit lol, I cried. Yeah p.j day is cool, depends if the school has a theme. 

Does Ethan not like to drink much? Hope he is ok. 



USAF_WIFE said:


> Noo- Enjoy tomorrow and have fun announcing!
> 
> Cherry-Glad you are getting better, I feel lucky I never have to worry about heating here in base housing and can use as much as I like.
> 
> Jenny- Sounds like you had a busy but fun day hun have fun with the kids and school tomorrow!
> 
> Seths- I totally feel you on looking foward to bed time!
> 
> I had a horrible night stayed up cleaning the kids were up just as late and Braiden fought sleep for 45 mins and he slept bad, bad dreams. Me.. I got cramps constantly from 2-6am I was getting quite worried but they tapered off so I guess Fallon was just trolling me! Today has been just as sh*t Alix has been HORRIBLE all day and scratched the inside of Braiden's eye and ive not been able to get a hold of my husband. Nap in a few mins and I swear I mighttttt beat my daughter if she does not behave. >.>

What a hectic day for you hun, I hope tomorrow is a better one for you all.


----------



## CottlestonPie

I need help. I'm so sore and tired all the time that im forgetting really important things like turning off the oven. I've done it 3 times this month. I'm starting to feel like I really can't cope. The thing DH said about being frustrated that he can't help more seems now like a cover up for his tantrum the other morning and he didn't mean it. He comes home from work and does so much overtime that even when he's in the house he isn't here to help. He just criticises constantly. I KNOW that forgetting the oven is dangerous but he doesn't see it as a sign that I need help but instead it's just a sign of my incompetence, so he just gets pissy and nothing changes. I can't do this for much longer.


----------



## Miwi

Aw Cottles :hugs: You need a break. If your DH can't see it is there anyone else you can turn to for help? Even if you just leave Toby with a friend for an hour or maybe a relative can help once a week? I'm sorry your DH is being so insensitive, your pregnant with twins for goodness sake, you need taking care of every now and again!!


----------



## CottlestonPie

There's no one else most days but luckily mum has Fridays off work so she's popping round to help out tomorrow. DHs uncle also got me one of those litter picker upperers so I don't have to bend down so much to tidy up :haha:

Did I mention he told me to get a job if I wanted more help? I walked away at that point. He's obviously insane. :dohh:


----------



## Jellycat

Cottlestone - :hugs: your hubby is infuriating. Hope you manage to get some rest

Noo - good luck for today scan ! Sorry you've had a bad shift again :hugs:

Miwi - gorgeous girl congrats, sorry to hear your bluey but glad you've found some meds that are helping.

Seth - love the picture update


----------



## Miwi

CottlestonPie said:


> There's no one else most days but luckily mum has Fridays off work so she's popping round to help out tomorrow. DHs uncle also got me one of those litter picker upperers so I don't have to bend down so much to tidy up :haha:
> 
> Did I mention he told me to get a job if I wanted more help? I walked away at that point. He's obviously insane. :dohh:

Oh my god Cottles, never mind insane, he needs a straight jacket :haha:




I've been up with little miss since 4am . . . Feeling surprisingly productive though lol. Went out yesterday with a bottle of expressed milk and it was lovely to not have to worry about where I was going to feed her (no way I'm feeding in public). I'm so lucky she doesn't have nipple confusion!
She got all dressed up for the occassion 
https://i1286.photobucket.com/albums/a602/miwi_spud/34ef0cc3a7bf1df32cfabe00b9816d94_zpsc0605840.jpg

I can see my new found love of baby clothes getting expensive lol


----------



## Bitsysarah

Soooo cute miwi :)


----------



## Sparklegirl

Miwi she is beautiful :cloud9:


----------



## CottlestonPie

She really is... And that outfits lovely!
My next door neighbour is (very early) pregnant. She already has 2 girls so she really wants a boy. I'm secretly hoping she has another girl so I can buy her a bunch of outfits :D

Forgot to post yesterday's bump pic. Although if youre on facebook you've probably seen it by now.. 27+4...

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v332/kjrandom/9A54A62F-3CF2-4885-B1C9-B24A9F44D993-1411-0000018C35A3E926_zps282389f5.jpg


----------



## kraftykoala

Oh Cottles, I would dearly love to smack your hubby in the head. My hubby has been really good, he works a lot but he's always ready to help me when he gets home.

I threw up this morning, just what I wanted, the return of the morning sickness!


----------



## sethsmummy

omg Cottleston.. i wish wish wish you lived near me! I would be around like a shot to a) kick the shit out of your husband and b) help you out! Do you goto your midwife appointments by yourself hun? Maybe mention just how tired you are hun just incase your iron levels are low. But you should also be able to talk to her about how hubby is being and she should be really supportive (at least i hope). You know i am so so tempted to put something on your FB page but shall restrain myself. I swear that idiot doesn't deserve you at times hun! And what the hell is the crack with if you want more help get a job  URGH I WANT TO KICK HIS HEAD IN!! When he gets pissy with you hun just remind him that he left the fkn gas on and made you and Toby poorly!!! :hugs: :hugs: LOVE LOVE LOVE your bump pic! 

USAF- sorry you had such a bad night hun. :hugs: :hugs: 

Jenny - :o id have kicked his ass! The nursery just had a wear your fave colour.. but we kept seth off anyway. We were so shattered when we got up that i just thought fk it. 
I'm not sure what is up with Ethan ... he was taking 2-3 oz EVERY bottle every 3 hours. Last night he refused his 12pm and 6am bottles. he took 3oz at 3am and then 2 and a half at 7:30am.. at the moment he is still sleeping so is about to get a rude awakening to see if he will take a bottle. I'm going to stop holding him while im feeding him to see if that helps any. When he took the 2 bottles last night/this morning he was laid on the bed. Im making a guess hes around 6lb 14 now if not less. 

Miwi - hehe i love that piccy of Maisy.. I showed Seth the text and he was all "woooww". She looks so serious in the pic.. hehe its like an "im going to knock you the hell out" face lol. Shes so bloody beautiful <3 <3 <3 <3 

oh no Krafty, heres hoping it doesnt stick around for long :hugs:

Noo - Good luck for your scan hun!! 

ok off to give this boy of mine a rude awakening :haha: wish me luck x


----------



## Noo

Scan went well. Pushed EDD forward slightly to 26th September.
 



Attached Files:







Scan 12w1d.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Miwi

Thanks ladies! Ahaha Seths she always looks like that, she's so serious and grumpy. It's funny actually! Lol.

Great bump pic Cottles! You look lovely! I'm a tad jealous hehe, I miss my bump.

I hope that was just a one off Krafty :hugs:


----------



## Jenny_J

Miwi - awww what a lovely pic :-D and I know what you mean about baby girls clothes, there are just too many lovely things to buy! 

Cottles - fab bump pic hun. How your hubby has survived I don't know! 

Seths - what are the midwives/health visitor saying about his lack of drinking/weight loss? maybe he is just being lazy? I hope your ok, and not pulling your hair out, hugs 

Im going to go on a little cleaning spree just now, the house is nagging me, and I can no longer shut it up lol. 
Have a friend coming over this evening. Im rehoming a little king snake of hers, he is like the brightest orange ever.


----------



## sethsmummy

ooo can we see a pic of it later jenny? 

Ethan put on 2oz! I have no idea how but he did so midwife is happy, she was pretty shitty today to be honest though.. wanted to slap her by the time she left. Making comments about seth eating a bowl of cereal at 12pm... if my son wants cereal my son can darn well have cereal! 

Noo - glad your scan went well hun. 

Wish i coudl do photo shop Miwi. Ethan has his first proper outfit on today.. if i could do it id edit a pic so they are both in it together lol 

https://i47.tinypic.com/106m1qw.jpg xx


----------



## kraftykoala

Congrats Noo, hello baby!!!


----------



## Sparklegirl

sethsmummy said:


> ooo can we see a pic of it later jenny?
> 
> Ethan put on 2oz! I have no idea how but he did so midwife is happy, she was pretty shitty today to be honest though.. wanted to slap her by the time she left. Making comments about seth eating a bowl of cereal at 12pm... if my son wants cereal my son can darn well have cereal!
> 
> Noo - glad your scan went well hun.
> 
> Wish i coudl do photo shop Miwi. Ethan has his first proper outfit on today.. if i could do it id edit a pic so they are both in it together lol
> 
> https://i47.tinypic.com/106m1qw.jpg xx

Hey Seth, i can tru to get Maisy & Ethan in a pic just together just email me the pics :thumbup:


----------



## Jenny_J

Yeah sure, il post a pic of the little wiggler later on :-D

That's great news hun, I bet your so relieved! Yay Ethan, keep it up :-D


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies i was going to post before i left for that class lol. Sorry your man is being a pain in the butt cottle. 

Loving all the baby piks cant wait to post some baby piks lol 

My class went pretty well. Got taught how to hold baby while bathing her and how to dress them lol Jenny i asked about the period pains to and she thinks its might be the start of something but doesnt want me to go to soon. so ill lay of the boucing for just now lol i walk up from the class today instead of getting bus and omg i was getting more period pains had to sit down once i hit the centre but now im sitting down all comfy feet up :).. i dont mind if i went after turning 37 weeks though xx


----------



## Jenny_J

Oohh quite exciting Cherry :-D take it easy hun.


----------



## Miwi

Ooooh cherry that's exciting! I can't belive you're 36 weeks!! Time flies :)

Congrats Noo!!

Def need to see a pic Cherry! :) 

Maisy is starting her nightly cluster feed and I'm exhausted, she is a bad sleeper. I've been up since 4am and I'm just back from the dr who has given me more anti biotics for this stupid infection in my section scar. Poor me, boo hoo :haha: xx


----------



## Cherrybump

thanks ladies. I still think it might be a few weeks yet but ill keep boucing and rolling those hips lol.

I know time as defo flew past even the midwife said that to me lol I was i cant remember coming in for my first 2 hours long app. 

Ill be sure to take loads of piks whenever she arrives lol


----------



## sethsmummy

ooo Sparkle that would be fab... Miwi hun would you mind if i e-mail that pic of Maisy to sparkle so she can work her photoshop magic??

Jenny - i so am.. i was really worried he was going to be another Seth. Poor boy projectile vomited all over his change table earlier.. enjoyed his bath afterwards though... i bet that was his plan all along :haha:

oh oh Cherry i cant wait! Although period pains are annoying.. i got them for ages and nothing happened. Deff try take it easy though :hugs: 

Miwi- Glad doc gave you more antibiotics hun.. hope that it heals it this time! Mine has been really sore too where the bead had started to embed into my skin. xxxx


----------



## Miwi

Of course I don't mind Seths :)


----------



## Cherrybump

I will do :). Think today i might just have a bounce/roll since i aint got nothing happening today lol keeps my excerised in a way lol


----------



## CottlestonPie

Aw ladies I hope your scars heal soon. 
I spent from 4am yesterday panicking a bit because I was getting a lot of BHs with back pain and bum sickness. Convinced myself my body was having a clear out or something. The BHs carried on all day but went down to 1-2 an hour by evening so I didn't bother calling the hospital. Not nice though!
What IS nice is the unexpected 165 quid tax rebate I got this morning. Now all I need is the financial ombudsman to decide that Lloyds owe me money and I'll be happy lol

Hope everyone's set for a good weekend! Seths and Miwi... Enjoy a St Paddys drink for us ;) xx


----------



## Jenny_J

Morning everyone, 

I hope your scars heal up good asap. I had a terrible infection with my 1st, im still in a lot of fear about it happening again. 

I had a crap night, hips hurt like hell so kept waking up, and other times waking up on my back, then I got my first leg cramp of the pregnancy, then Leo was up at 5am, he wakes up with the sun rise, still at almost 10, problem is he wakes every ones else up too, so everyone is moody and tired, esp me! Hubby is at body conditioning, when he gets in im going to bed, and staying there till tomorrow. 

Anywhoooo, here is a pic of little merlin, the snake I took in from a friend yesterday. 
https://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu217/jenchandler/184817_168280796647659_1517778145_n_zps37b89e10.jpg

the kids got dressed up for red nose day yesterday
https://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu217/jenchandler/537529_10151314884555264_957495516_n_zps60bb77f6.jpg


----------



## Miwi

Cottles - Ah BH can be scary, but I'm glad they've slowed down now! :hugs: Gotta love unexpected money lol. I got my first child benefit payment today (well, shows today think its actually in on Monday!) so now I feel like a proper mummy hehe.

I'd love a drink but I'm bf'ing . . . Though I may have one if I time it well. Probably knock me out! :haha:

Jenny - Your kids look fab! :) That snake is lovely, and I'm so not a snake person! But I like him for some reason lol. 

I'm also moody and tired, OH has been asleep since 4 am, I've been up and Maisy has been feeding every hour since. And slept for about an hour in toal, she's really crabby today too. Grrrr! 

Hope today gets better as it goes on!


----------



## Cherrybump

Wow, i cant wait until i get all mines sorted out (benefits lol) im going to end up going to crizten adivce though as they council are now taking the complete biscuit. the guy who has been helping me out told me to email him the week after he was here to see how things were being progressed this was the last week of feb im still waiting to find out what im meant to be paying and how much their due me back :( and the new tax year start next month i think my tax is pretty high still since ryan doesn earn enough to even pay tax nor rent its left to me to pay and i cant afford 105 a month for tax... 

Its leaving me with 170 for the month for food eletric and gas i have to ask mum for help this month :(.. until i get my child benefit and child tax credit up and running then ill applied for the maternity grant which is one payment of 500 pound. If your in the uk dont apply for it just yet a girl posted a thread on this so i had to re print of a form lol wait until i get the other 2 back and then send that off. Which shall help me out for a bit..(nappies and stuff stock them up).

I should be due a chunk back from the council like as ive been over paying rent and tax and had to pay extra tax when i really shouldnt have had to pay burger all. going to leave that guy another email like even though he wont get it until monday


----------



## CottlestonPie

Agh the kids look awesome! 
And merlin is gorrrrgeous. Is he just a regular amel? I love his pattern. Very pretty!

Hope you ladies get to catch up on sleep! I'm going for a nap because Toby's just fallen asleep hurrah!


----------



## Jenny_J

CottlestonPie said:


> Agh the kids look awesome!
> And merlin is gorrrrgeous. Is he just a regular amel? I love his pattern. Very pretty!
> 
> Hope you ladies get to catch up on sleep! I'm going for a nap because Toby's just fallen asleep hurrah!


Thanks hun, they had a great day 
Merlin is an albino pastel king snake :-D

Im still waiting for hubby to come home, so I can have my nap. Bloody three hr conditioning at kick boxing today


----------



## CottlestonPie

Ahhh! His head looks totally corn snakey to me! I though he was maybe a lil mix of some kind. Never kept kings myself... Them and milksnakes are totally foreign to me... I went from corns to carpet pythons and boas via a very mean and grumpy yellow ratsnake!

Blimey 3hrs? Sounds knackering! Then again, standing up sounds knackering to me just now :haha:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Dammit Jenny!

I am not browsing classifieds I am not browsing classifieds I am not browsing classifieds Ooh! 2013 boa for £30? DOH! I am not browsing classifieds.......


----------



## Miwi

Why is everyone on this thread snake mad? Lol. Weirdos ;) I hope it's not catching! Hehe.


----------



## Jenny_J

Ha ha, go on, buy a lovely little boa, you know you want to :-D 

I am snake mad. I admit it, its an addiction. 

Iv been in bed for an hr, but I cant sleep :-(


----------



## CottlestonPie

Heehee miwi, judging from my friends/family it's definitely not catching!
I soooo want the boa but they get too chunky too quickly when there's babies around. So for now I'm sticking with getting a nice baby corn. And maybe a blue tongue skink. :D


----------



## Sparklegirl

dont worry Miwi not everybody is snake mad lol :nope:, i love animals but i wont ever get a snake lol


----------



## sethsmummy

sparkle iv lost your e-mail address hun :(

how are you all today? I'm tired and cranky this morning. Poor Ethan has a stuffy nose again so slept on my chest while i tried my utter hardest to stay awake. Then seth decided 6:20am was up time so no going back to sleep for me. DH being grumpy so and so as per just now :growlmad: really starting to get me down him having moods all the time :growlmad:


----------



## Jellycat

Seth hope grumpy chops cheers up!

I'm in 3rd tri :happydance:
Just packing for France today as going over there for work this week :-( looking forward to coming back and having my growth and wellbeibg 3d scan on friday. Oh and my pelvis is starting to hurt more past couple of days but have my support belt now which should help hopefully


----------



## sethsmummy

Jellycat said:


> Seth hope grumpy chops cheers up!
> 
> I'm in 3rd tri :happydance:
> Just packing for France today as going over there for work this week :-( looking forward to coming back and having my growth and wellbeibg 3d scan on friday. Oh and my pelvis is starting to hurt more past couple of days but have my support belt now which should help hopefully

I hope so too hun, hes still in bed now so fingers crossed. although Seth is being a grumpy bugger just now to make up for it :dohh:

Oooo happy third tri hun :wohoo: I hope you have a nice trip to france hun and its not too strenous what you have to do whilst over there. Fingers crossed you can sit back and relax at some points. I'm glad youv got a support belt, i shall keep my fingers crossed for you that it works. xx


----------



## Jenny_J

CottlestonPie said:


> Heehee miwi, judging from my friends/family it's definitely not catching!
> I soooo want the boa but they get too chunky too quickly when there's babies around. So for now I'm sticking with getting a nice baby corn. And maybe a blue tongue skink. :D

There are small species of boa, like sand boas or amazon tree boas, I take it you want a bci? I used to keep them, but 6ft vivs take up lots of room. 
Corn snakes are the best :-D im defo getting myself a atb when im all settled with baby, love them. 



sethsmummy said:


> sparkle iv lost your e-mail address hun :(
> 
> how are you all today? I'm tired and cranky this morning. Poor Ethan has a stuffy nose again so slept on my chest while i tried my utter hardest to stay awake. Then seth decided 6:20am was up time so no going back to sleep for me. DH being grumpy so and so as per just now :growlmad: really starting to get me down him having moods all the time :growlmad:

Aww poor Ethan, and poor you too :-( I hope he gets over his cold asap. I hate when men are grumpy, I mean, what the hell they got to be grumpy about! Give him the silent treatment :-D


----------



## sethsmummy

I wish Jenny , silent treatment just makes him worse. Im just hoping he gets up in a good mood. 

I was looking forward to a visit from my parents today BUT they went to visit my sister yesterday so now cant blooming come over incase they pass on the chicken pox :S annoying much!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Jenny, yeah, I loooove bci. Never saw the point in anything smaller than hog island boas. I had a pastel bci a while back who only got to around 4ft bless him. He was a slow starter and never caught up. Gorgeous though. I'd love an arboreal at some point... i have a snakey bucket list which is probably a bit sad :haha: but chondros are on that list. Soooo preeeeeettyyyyyy.

Seths, I hope your dh wakes up in a good mood! Will he take over for a bit so you can get some sleep?


----------



## Jellycat

Would be more annoying if they did pass on the pox. I'm hoping JJ and jelly get it maybe in a years time or something when jelly isn't too young but want to get it out the way for them as I hear the older kids are the more uncomfortable it is for them.

Not very interesting in France , Im going to Paris (but don't get a chance to do any sightseeing), and am sitting in a meeting for 8 hrs discussing budgets and forecasting for the Uk branch...... It's very long winded usually disorganised and a mad rush to then get the train home. If we don't get the train home we want we won't be getting back until 10 in the evening which makes it a very long day.


----------



## CottlestonPie

That sounds horribly tedious... Hope you get on ok and you're not too uncomfortable hun


----------



## Jenny_J

sethsmummy said:


> I wish Jenny , silent treatment just makes him worse. Im just hoping he gets up in a good mood.
> 
> I was looking forward to a visit from my parents today BUT they went to visit my sister yesterday so now cant blooming come over incase they pass on the chicken pox :S annoying much!

I got my fingers crossed for you hun. A grump o/h is not what you need at all. hugs 



CottlestonPie said:


> Jenny, yeah, I loooove bci. Never saw the point in anything smaller than hog island boas. I had a pastel bci a while back who only got to around 4ft bless him. He was a slow starter and never caught up. Gorgeous though. I'd love an arboreal at some point... i have a snakey bucket list which is probably a bit sad :haha: but chondros are on that list. Soooo preeeeeettyyyyyy.
> 
> Seths, I hope your dh wakes up in a good mood! Will he take over for a bit so you can get some sleep?

I do love bci, such gentle giants (mostly lol) Nawwww how sweet, I had a lovely orange male, called Boshy tosh lol. 
I have a bucket list too, but with me not working now, or have any plans to go into full time work till this little one is in school, il have to make do with the ones I have, and breed them, which isn't so bad. 
Im not quite brave enough for chondros lol, an atb is about as brave as I get.


----------



## Cherrybump

lol im not a snake fan either..

morning ladies.... so far today ivve had no period pains but ill probs get some later lol 

so ive hit 37weeks today whoooo hooo lol


----------



## CottlestonPie

Ohh I totally forgot my other boa love... Brbs! They're pretty much the only other boa I'd keep. Had one once but she tried to escape and got stuck and died overnight before I found her :( That was a hard lesson learnt about what snakes work well in what type of viv. She was so feisty, it'd take a lot of convincing for DH to get one again. She hated the tone of his voice and struck at his nose every time he spoke :haha:

Wooop! Congrats on term day cherry!

DH has taken Toby for a run around bluewater to wear him out... We're hoping he might get some birthday present ideas at the same time, soooo I just had a reeeeally long bath. Actually managed to shave my legs a bit haha! Attempted the lady garden too but I had no mirror and I dread to think what it looks like :rofl:


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Spent 4 hours in L&D last night my shopping cart tipped with my 38 pound daughter and full groceries into my tummy. All was fine Fallon refused to sit still on the monitors.. lol little butt!


----------



## Cherrybump

Ouch glad your ok USAF.

thanks hunee feels good to be 37 weeks apart from having mild cramps lol 4 days straight now still no plug or anything else lol but hey i can just handle the period pains lol


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Thanks Cherry, hey cramps mean things are prob getting ready down there the more the better baby will just come on out easy! LOL!


----------



## Cherrybump

Eeek! i hope so lol. Had little bounce on the ball but after doing it for so long my legs hurt lol. xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Eek sounds nasty, glad you're ok USAF. 
Cherry do you think the ball is working? I'm debating whether to blow mine up again when I'm
Further along. 

Got my GTT in an hour. Can't wait for it to be over.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Soooo I just started my 2hr wait. The waiting room has a noisy vending machine full of chocolate, crisps and fizzy drinks... And the ward opposite are having breakfast and all I can smell is toast. I WANT TOAST DAMNIT. So cruel! 
Think my BP has dropped too because I'm seeing fizzy bits. Either that or the corridor is swarming with teeny tiny storm flies, I dunno. 

Hope everyone has a good Monday xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Ooooh sorry hun i got so into a movie last night that i close my laptop over lol.

Yeah i find it can help if im having little cramp but my legs go sore after a while i should have got the bigger one lol. Need to bounce alot more i think. 

I seen your pik on facebook OMG i'd be staring at that machine so hungry lol can you only drink water or something. I never went for that test because i never heard back form anyone about it so i just told midwife id past. 

SETH: Sorry not sure if you've been online yet but if you've been on the march thread yet Rose has started to have some contractions. Looks promising eeeek! 


My pains have die off for a bit problems get some later lol usually have them for about a minute or so and then the fade off :S. But im hoping to start boucing little more than i have been over the weekend lol xxx


----------



## Jenny_J

CottlestonPie said:


> Ohh I totally forgot my other boa love... Brbs! They're pretty much the only other boa I'd keep. Had one once but she tried to escape and got stuck and died overnight before I found her :( That was a hard lesson learnt about what snakes work well in what type of viv. She was so feisty, it'd take a lot of convincing for DH to get one again. She hated the tone of his voice and struck at his nose every time he spoke :haha:
> 
> Wooop! Congrats on term day cherry!
> 
> DH has taken Toby for a run around bluewater to wear him out... We're hoping he might get some birthday present ideas at the same time, soooo I just had a reeeeally long bath. Actually managed to shave my legs a bit haha! Attempted the lady garden too but I had no mirror and I dread to think what it looks like :rofl:

Ohhh brb's are lovely, such pretty snakes. lmao well she really didn't like your hubby did she?! Such a shame about her passing away :( I bet you were gutted.

I have not shaved my legs in about a month, and there is no way I can do it now, the lady garden has become wild and over grown now lol, iv given up trying with that compleatly lol.



USAF_WIFE said:


> Spent 4 hours in L&D last night my shopping cart tipped with my 38 pound daughter and full groceries into my tummy. All was fine Fallon refused to sit still on the monitors.. lol little butt!

Phew, glad all is well hun, that sounds like it was pretty scary, hugs. 



CottlestonPie said:


> Soooo I just started my 2hr wait. The waiting room has a noisy vending machine full of chocolate, crisps and fizzy drinks... And the ward opposite are having breakfast and all I can smell is toast. I WANT TOAST DAMNIT. So cruel!
> Think my BP has dropped too because I'm seeing fizzy bits. Either that or the corridor is swarming with teeny tiny storm flies, I dunno.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good Monday xx

The GTT is crap isn't it, but it will be over soon, then get yourself a choccy bar :)


----------



## sethsmummy

OMG USAF i am glad you and your daughter are ok! And Fallon! That must have been rather scary! I remember when Seth fell out a shopping trolley... scary times! 

Cherry I had that hun, I was always swapping sides through the night. 

Cottleston - OMG thats so mean. When i had mine we were in a side room at the antenatal clinic. BUT the women in the room who had finished their GTT were offered cereal and a cup of tea/coffee. Id mention to a midwife that your getting dotty vision hun just so they can check your ok.

I'm waiting on midwife coming to do Ethans last weight in. Hopefully this is the last time we have to see her:happydance: Took Seth to nursery this morning so who knows if she turned up then but she doesnt normally come till 11/12 so i wasnt sitting around. I really want to go for a bath but dont dare incase she comes whilst im still in it lol. 
Had to put Ethan onto Comfort formula last night as the poor boy was seriously constipated.. he hadnt pood since 5amish saturday morning and when he finally went last night it was solid. Since starting the milk now though hes more than made up for it.. its been poo galore lol. He is laid beside me on the floor enjoying some floor time since he didnt want tummy time today. I cant get over just how awake and alert he is between feeds!


----------



## Cherrybump

Awww sounds like he's getting better by the day hun. Cant wait untl we're all at the stage :) 

It's a pain tossing and turning all night just to get comfy lol think i should give up trying to sleep on my right like im use to and just sleep on my left. i usually sleep half on my belly to but thats something i cant do right now :( xx


----------



## sethsmummy

Cherrybump said:


> Awww sounds like he's getting better by the day hun. Cant wait untl we're all at the stage :)
> 
> It's a pain tossing and turning all night just to get comfy lol think i should give up trying to sleep on my right like im use to and just sleep on my left. i usually sleep half on my belly to but thats something i cant do right now :( xx

I slept half on my belly right till the end hun xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Was it not uncomfy? I sometimes have a pillow there so it helps rest my belly on but thats always when i lie on the right size must try this on the left lol x


----------



## CottlestonPie

I still manage to half sleep on my belly (while lying on my right) but only if Bert lets me. Sometimes he's too far over and wriggles until I move lol
Last night was lovely, I ate early, propped myself up on LOTS of pillows and slept on my back but sort of half-sitting up. Kept the heartburn away which was lovely!

I'm wondering if bouncing on the ball is good or bad for spd. Might have to research or experiment. 

Seths, glad Ethan is doing better. Toby was on the SMA comfort/stay down milk... That stuff was a godsend! 
Hope your littlest man has gained again today. 

1hr down, 1 to go and I can eat wooo! Wonder when I'll get the results...


----------



## Cherrybump

I need to get some more pillows lol i had to take my bra of some nights just so i dont get the firey feeling in my throat. need more ingestion sweets but if i take my bra off i dont get that feeling lol weird uh.

Aww i hope the hour passes fast hun xx


----------



## sethsmummy

5oz gained today!

Cottles hun its really good for SPD as it promotes good posture and opens your pelvis up in a comfy way :thumbup: 

Ethan and i now signed off from midwife :happydance: now just to deal with the health visitor at some point this week but if its the same one as seths then she is lovely :) Right must go pick up number 1 :cloud9: xxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Whoop! Well done Ethan! That's fab hun. Fingers crossed now for a lovely HV.
Cherry, I totally feel your pain with the bra thing. If I'm home I don't bother with one now. I put a bump band around my boobs for a little bit of support and to stop my nipples rubbing on my clothes (they're still agony!) but bras are strictly for going out only!

This month is going so fast. Just realised its only 9 days til my birthday, 12 days til DHs birthday and 13 days til Toby's birthday. Eeeek! No idea what to buy DH from Toby.


----------



## Sparklegirl

Seth sooooooooo happy ur lil man is gaining weight :thumbup:

cottlestone heartburn sucks but rennies has become my bestfriend :winkwink:lol

cherry just saw ur bump pics u have def dropped :thumbup:

oh i forget the rest i wanted to add :blush::dohh:
but here is my bump pic ladies :happydance:

https://img844.imageshack.us/img844/2576/35weeks.jpg


----------



## Jenny_J

Awesome news about your little one Seths :) I bet that's a load off you mind now :)

Lovely bump pic Sprakle :) 

Im going mad with cleaning, everywhere I look there is dust, I can;t get rid of all of it, and it's making me cry :( lol


----------



## Sparklegirl

Jenny_J said:


> Awesome news about your little one Seths :) I bet that's a load off you mind now :)
> 
> Lovely bump pic Sprakle :)
> 
> Im going mad with cleaning, everywhere I look there is dust, I can;t get rid of all of it, and it's making me cry :( lol

i know how u feel about the dust thing Jenny its driving me freakin mad :hissy::hissy: i just vacuumed & dusted & its back again :grr::grr::grr:
& im hosting a babies morning 2morrow & everything need to be clean :dohh:


----------



## Jenny_J

Sparklegirl said:


> Jenny_J said:
> 
> 
> Awesome news about your little one Seths :) I bet that's a load off you mind now :)
> 
> Lovely bump pic Sprakle :)
> 
> Im going mad with cleaning, everywhere I look there is dust, I can;t get rid of all of it, and it's making me cry :( lol
> 
> i know how u feel about the dust thing Jenny its driving me freakin mad :hissy::hissy: i just vacuumed & dusted & its back again :grr::grr::grr:
> & im hosting a babies morning 2morrow & everything need to be clean :dohh:Click to expand...

Im glad it's not just me lol, even if it's a tiny bit it's driving me nutts!!


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Hey ladies I read the last 2 pages like 3 times but I still have nothing proper to say and then as I was trying to type out stuff my PC decided it was update time! LOL! Anyways, I made corn beef, cabbage, carrots, and potatoes last night it was so good that I am having it this morning. I was up to pee every hour last night anyone do that at times? It was horrible I have no idea where all the liquid came from I did have a tall glass of water at dinner and a little caffine after that but not a lot. So looking forward to thus I get to see how Fallon is progressing. Hope you all are doing well!


----------



## CottlestonPie

GTT is over yaaay
Got midwife and scan tomorrow. DH has the afternoon off to come with me to the scan... Except now he might not be able to because I asked my sister to watch toby and her response was "er well I don't have to pick Tyler (her DS) up from school so I might want to see Adem (her boyf) but he might be working so I dunno... Maybe?"
So basically she's putting her bloke who she sees all the fkn time and doesnt even have plans with before her family, knowing that she's stopping DH from going to see his babies' scan. Raging.


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Yay for the GTT being over I actually just got a call about mine and my results are normal. :thumbup:


----------



## sethsmummy

cottleston -Woot for GTT being over! :D is Toby not allowed into the scan with you?? We always took Seth in! He sat on dh's knee and watched the screen. Family sucks some times :dohh: ooo birthdays gallore soon for you! hmm how about Toby gives him a kick up the ass ;) sounds like the perfect present for him just now ;) 

Jenny & sparkle - do you guys wanna come clean my home too? haha i have my aunt/cousin coming wednesday, In laws coming thursday and the Health Visitor at some point so i need to cut the place again... not looking forward to it as i know ill get no help. 

USAF - ooo that sounds so good! I love corned beef! I did the peeing every hour quite a lot near the end hun its such a royal pain in the ass! :dohh: and GZ on your GTT results hun :happydance:

Sparkle - your bump is amazing hun.. i wish mine had been that good!


----------



## Cherrybump

Thanks sparkle. 

Looks like we're all nesting lol. Ive been super naughty dunno if i posted this on here but hey ho. I moved my bed over few inches so i could turn the cot around and i had to move my cupboard from being at a angle to looking at my bed lol hoovered to but i have to say really hate that carpet in bedroom i got it for my first flat as i had little cash and its the shitey material lol anyways i then re-made bed after having to strip it all down and taking one mattress of to move it over lol. Done a load of washing and dishes and then moved the drawers of paiges clothes to the bedroom have to say i did an awesome job lol now i can get in and out the room much easier. I popped her toys her the cots also :) very chuffed. 

Had few pains on my right side again but i think thats from being hunch over so now ive boucey time lol. straighten my back out and catch up on here. Hopefully i can go for more than an hour on it lol xx

glad you finish your test hun did they say when you find out your results?

Family cant be such a pain at times like ive even offer to take my neice (to get her mum a present for mothers day) but my sister doesnt think id cope with her :S apparently according my my brother she has told them all that she thinks ill be a worse job than her bring up a kid because its hard work... This pissed me off if anything is make me see how not to raise a kid and try my best to much better than her. At least i wont have my phone in my hand all the time like she does giving little attention to my neice. :s she drives me insane if you having guessed. My other sister is all up for baby sitting and so is ryan family which im chuffed. They pretty much offer to help all the time they seem keener than my own family apart from my youngest sister lol.

Anyways enough family chat lol i could rant about them all day. xxxx


----------



## Cherrybump

oooh well done to Ethan to no more midwife lol xx


----------



## Jenny_J

sethsmummy said:


> cottleston -Woot for GTT being over! :D is Toby not allowed into the scan with you?? We always took Seth in! He sat on dh's knee and watched the screen. Family sucks some times :dohh: ooo birthdays gallore soon for you! hmm how about Toby gives him a kick up the ass ;) sounds like the perfect present for him just now ;)
> 
> Jenny & sparkle - do you guys wanna come clean my home too? haha i have my aunt/cousin coming wednesday, In laws coming thursday and the Health Visitor at some point so i need to cut the place again... not looking forward to it as i know ill get no help.
> 
> USAF - ooo that sounds so good! I love corned beef! I did the peeing every hour quite a lot near the end hun its such a royal pain in the ass! :dohh: and GZ on your GTT results hun :happydance:
> 
> Sparkle - your bump is amazing hun.. i wish mine had been that good!

LOL I was so tempted to clean my moms kitchen up the other day lol. Kick his ass into the house work hun.

I wish I could stop crying, every little thing keeps setting me off, it's annoying me now.


----------



## sethsmummy

oh my gosh the crying is freaking annoying isnt it. And the worst thing is.. it lasts beyond birth! I still cry at the drop of a hat just now :dohh: 

Dh wouldnt do the housework to my standard. I dont mind his standard when its just us.. but when we have people coming over who dont normally and will prob critisize everything then i like it done properly. He didn't even manage to do housework when i was in hospital. When i came home it was exactly how i had left it! xx


----------



## realbeauty86

Hey everyone! I've so been mia for a while. Had a lot going on this week. Baby shower, relatives came in town, my best friend came n from Texas. Baby shower turned out awesome, I have to get some things. We got a lot of big price items, which is great!

The OH and I got hitched this past Thursday, so guess I can now use DH =)

Afb- he's about 5lbs now. My doctor says he's lazy lol cuz he didn't move much during my stress test. He just didnt move cuz I didn't eat a big enough meal before I went. Anyhoo... I have to go every week now.

One more thing, had sharp pains in lower stomach the past few days but baby seems to be ok. Im wondering are those BH starting... I dont even know what they feel like.

Hope all is well ladies. I see the LOs that are finally here are doing good, that's awesome!!!


----------



## Bitsysarah

Hi guys

I now have a birth plan... Due to high bp they are starting sweeps at 38 weeks..three weeks today (scary). If nothing happens i will be induced at 40weeks. There is no problems with my diabetes, and they would let me go to 42 weeks but my high bp has been an issue throughout the pregnancy. Work agreed I could wrk from home this week..then officially on maternity leave ext week!!! Problem is I have done bugger all today.....I have so much to do to get my cases up to date....I need motivation fast! 

Sounds like a lot of you are getting close...no bh for me yet!


----------



## massoma8489

Hi ladies I've been away for a while now life I gess that's all I can say lol ups and downs pregncy is good so far fingers crossed baby is in good health and cervix is closed baby was sleeping cross my belly looked lik he/she were having the time of there life lol but any ways about four hours ago and till now I've been having really bad constipation it really hurts feel like I have something stuck up my but excuse me but seriously any tips


----------



## sethsmummy

Massoma try eating a few prunes hun. Thats meant to really work! Glad everything is going ok for you hun!

Bity - aww hun im sorry to hear your BP is being a pain in the ass but omg :wohoo: To knowing your sweeps will start at 38 weeks. I hope the first one works for you so your not left constantly thinking "when is it going to happen" 
hehehe I am sending some motivation your way :dust: 

Realbeauty - Hey hun!! I'm glad all is well with you hun! :hugs: Congratulations on getting married! :cloud9: I hope it was a lovely day and everything you had hoped it would be! 
Yey for baby being good, hmmm i had a lot of sharp pains but was continually told it was just "normal" pains for that stage in pregnancy.. BH are not supposed to hurt.. just be very uncomfortable. What kind of things did you get during your shower hun? I hope it was lots of nice things that you love 

AFM - shattered is not the word this morning! I am cream crackered :coffee: 
Got to take Ethan upto neonatal intensive care unit to get his hearing test re-done since he failed the first one and its starting to snow.. we have a weather warning for it :dohh: xx

xxxx


----------



## Jenny_J

sethsmummy said:


> oh my gosh the crying is freaking annoying isnt it. And the worst thing is.. it lasts beyond birth! I still cry at the drop of a hat just now :dohh:
> 
> Dh wouldnt do the housework to my standard. I dont mind his standard when its just us.. but when we have people coming over who dont normally and will prob critisize everything then i like it done properly. He didn't even manage to do housework when i was in hospital. When i came home it was exactly how i had left it! xx

If im not crying im in a terrible mood, I can't see those two things changing any time soon either lol. I know what you mean about men's house work standards, but don't push it too far, you don't want to upset your wound. 

omg if my hubby did that id seriously kick off! 



realbeauty86 said:


> Hey everyone! I've so been mia for a while. Had a lot going on this week. Baby shower, relatives came in town, my best friend came n from Texas. Baby shower turned out awesome, I have to get some things. We got a lot of big price items, which is great!
> 
> The OH and I got hitched this past Thursday, so guess I can now use DH =)
> 
> Afb- he's about 5lbs now. My doctor says he's lazy lol cuz he didn't move much during my stress test. He just didnt move cuz I didn't eat a big enough meal before I went. Anyhoo... I have to go every week now.
> 
> One more thing, had sharp pains in lower stomach the past few days but baby seems to be ok. Im wondering are those BH starting... I dont even know what they feel like.
> 
> Hope all is well ladies. I see the LOs that are finally here are doing good, that's awesome!!!

I wish we had baby showers over here in the UK. Not that id get one anyway, all my friends don;t want to know me now im pregnant, and can;t go out getting drunk. Im pretty much friendless now. 

Huge congrats on getting married, I hope it was lovely for you both, got any pics??

From what iv read braxton hicks seem to be different for everyone, some people just get tightenings, some people get cramps, and some people find them painful, so I guess it's hard to tell, maybe time them for a while, and see what you think?



Bitsysarah said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I now have a birth plan... Due to high bp they are starting sweeps at 38 weeks..three weeks today (scary). If nothing happens i will be induced at 40weeks. There is no problems with my diabetes, and they would let me go to 42 weeks but my high bp has been an issue throughout the pregnancy. Work agreed I could wrk from home this week..then officially on maternity leave ext week!!! Problem is I have done bugger all today.....I have so much to do to get my cases up to date....I need motivation fast!
> 
> Sounds like a lot of you are getting close...no bh for me yet!

Sorry to hear about your bp hun, but it's good news about your diabetes not being a problem :) I hope the sweep brings things along for you. 



massoma8489 said:


> Hi ladies I've been away for a while now life I gess that's all I can say lol ups and downs pregncy is good so far fingers crossed baby is in good health and cervix is closed baby was sleeping cross my belly looked lik he/she were having the time of there life lol but any ways about four hours ago and till now I've been having really bad constipation it really hurts feel like I have something stuck up my but excuse me but seriously any tips

Urrgg iv had constipation a lot through this pregnancy, all bran breakfast flakes seem to help a lot, along with fruit juice. 



sethsmummy said:


> Massoma try eating a few prunes hun. Thats meant to really work! Glad everything is going ok for you hun!
> 
> Bity - aww hun im sorry to hear your BP is being a pain in the ass but omg :wohoo: To knowing your sweeps will start at 38 weeks. I hope the first one works for you so your not left constantly thinking "when is it going to happen"
> hehehe I am sending some motivation your way :dust:
> 
> Realbeauty - Hey hun!! I'm glad all is well with you hun! :hugs: Congratulations on getting married! :cloud9: I hope it was a lovely day and everything you had hoped it would be!
> Yey for baby being good, hmmm i had a lot of sharp pains but was continually told it was just "normal" pains for that stage in pregnancy.. BH are not supposed to hurt.. just be very uncomfortable. What kind of things did you get during your shower hun? I hope it was lots of nice things that you love
> 
> AFM - shattered is not the word this morning! I am cream crackered :coffee:
> Got to take Ethan upto neonatal intensive care unit to get his hearing test re-done since he failed the first one and its starting to snow.. we have a weather warning for it :dohh: xx
> 
> xxxx

I hope it all goes well this time Seths. Urrgg about the snow, I feel sorry for you, it's not the best when pregnant/with a new born is it. 
Im really tired too, all the sleepless nights are really catching up with me, my mom told me I look ill this morning :( I don;t think I am, im just totally wiped out from lack of sleep, it's not fair, baby isn't even here yet :(


----------



## Cherrybump

Lol seths its snowing up here to nothing like last week though. Looks mushing outside :( good thing i aint going out until tomorrow.

My period pains have died off for now :( but when i cough (this is only happen this morning) i get this tighting pull top of my right leg onto bump.

Also in bed last night i noticed this shooting pain just down my right leg lol then it goes so strange. I would normally get cramp if i stretch my legs out but ive not had that in ages now. 

Another lazy day for me since i moved my room around yesterday lol and it minging outside. ryan better put the serve on so i can watch some movies :) or finished of charmed lol on season 7 then there is one left after. :)

xxxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Wahhhh! Where did my reply go?! Bloomin phone. I can't remember what I said now. 
But yeah. I am GD free! Iron levels are borderline but they're ok with that. Explains the cabbage cravings lol


----------



## realbeauty86

As far as my shower went, I got all the big items, like crib, stroller, high seat, etc... I have to get some things, like wash cloths, lotions, soap... that type of stuff. It was a great turn out tho.

As for the marriage, we simply went to the courthouse and got married. We're gonna do something special after baby


----------



## massoma8489

realbeauty86 said:


> As far as my shower went, I got all the big items, like crib, stroller, high seat, etc... I have to get some things, like wash cloths, lotions, soap... that type of stuff. It was a great turn out tho.
> 
> As for the marriage, we simply went to the courthouse and got married. We're gonna do something special after baby

That's great that u got the bigger stuff though they can be really expansive and Congraglations on your marriage


----------



## CottlestonPie

Real... That's so great you got the big stuff. We don't have registries or showers that commonly over here so we tend not to get bigger gifts. 

My scan sent well! Bert has flipped head down, woohooooo! He is taking up most of the room so he's got room to flip again but hoping that doesn't happen. Ernies measuring a bit smaller because he's smooshed up at the top of the bump but they're still both estimated between 2.5 and 2.8lb. Nice and big! Eek.


----------



## Cherrybump

Cottle how far do they let you go with twins i mean like how many weeks will they let you go to?

Glad he's flipped down now :( xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

I haven't spoken to them about it properly but at 16 weeks the consultant mentioned 38 week induction/section. So if that's the case I've got 10 weeks left!


----------



## sethsmummy

Woot cottleston! Thats good news :D ooo i thought they only let you goto around 36 weeks with twins :shrug: i wonder if they have different rules in different places x


----------



## CottlestonPie

It depends on blood pressure and stuff I think but if there are no risk they usually like to wait til 37+ weeks as they're then full term. Seems that not many twin pregnancies last that long though. 
Eeek Ive gone from resigning myself to c section to terrified of epidural! I think I'm honna be scared either way lol

How you feeling since the bus trip? Any better?


----------



## sethsmummy

depends on blood pressure and stuff I think but if there are no risk they usually like to wait til 37+ weeks as they're then full term. Seems that not many twin pregnancies last that long though. 
Eeek Ive gone from resigning myself to c section to terrified of epidural! I think I'm honna be scared either way lol

How you feeling since the bus trip? Any better?

You can ask for a spinal instead hun. that way its just a one off injection.. thats what i had. Its really not as bad as you think its going to be as they do some local anesthetic first. The worst part is trying to stay hunched over while they do it with a bump in the way lol.
Im really sore today but been coughing like nothing on earth too. And been up since 2:45am with Ethan... I think he has colic :( Poor boy. How are you feeling today? xxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Just spoke to my GP about the spd pain. She basically went "ehh, take some codeine, suck it up and move more"
This was after me saying the more I move the worse it gets and codeine adds to poopy problems which adds to the pain because of increased pressure. 
THANKS DOC.

I'm going to phone the midwife later and see what she says. Basically all I want is a healthcare professional to write a wee note saying "this chick is in pain and needs a little help getting around so her husband should probably work from home more" so his HR department can authorise it. 
It's not a lie. Yesterday I had to phone him from the other room because I got stuck on the sofa in Toby's room after putting him to bed.


----------



## Jenny_J

Morning ladies. 

Cottles your doc sounds like an ass, is there another one you can see? 

Poor Ethan, I hope he feels better soon. 

Not much going on here apart from more frequent Braxton hicks and pelvic crunching. Got a growth scan tomorrow, and they should give me my section date then too :-D


----------



## CottlestonPie

Poor Ethan. And poor you hun! Those first few weeks of sleepless nights were horrid with Toby so I feel your pain. 
Sorry to hear you're still sore too. Maybe try and avoid buses for a while? Were you standing up? :hugs:

I didn't know you could have a spinal during vaginal delivery. I thought that was just for c section. I'm terrified of any drug that may slow down labour or numb the contractions to be honest... I didnt like the pethadine last time either. But it's just one of those things I've gotta get over!

Jenny, I'll be calling my midwife this afternoon. Hopefully she'll be more helpful. 
Hope your pelvis isn't too painful. Good luck tomorrow... Fingers crossed you get your date!


----------



## Jenny_J

CottlestonPie said:


> Poor Ethan. And poor you hun! Those first few weeks of sleepless nights were horrid with Toby so I feel your pain.
> Sorry to hear you're still sore too. Maybe try and avoid buses for a while? Were you standing up? :hugs:
> 
> I didn't know you could have a spinal during vaginal delivery. I thought that was just for c section. I'm terrified of any drug that may slow down labour or numb the contractions to be honest... I didnt like the pethadine last time either. But it's just one of those things I've gotta get over!
> 
> Jenny, I'll be calling my midwife this afternoon. Hopefully she'll be more helpful.
> Hope your pelvis isn't too painful. Good luck tomorrow... Fingers crossed you get your date!

Hope the midwife can get you sorted hun, gotta be better than that daft doctor. 
My pelvis is not psinful, just super cracky. I can't wait for tomorrow :-D


----------



## kraftykoala

I am so nervous about tomorrow, my last elective was a nightmare, I hope they don't fuck this one up :(


----------



## Jenny_J

kraftykoala said:


> I am so nervous about tomorrow, my last elective was a nightmare, I hope they don't fuck this one up :(

Good luck for tonorrow hun, just think your baby will be here soon :-D
I understand your fear though, this is my 3rd section and im still scared too. 

Hugs xx


----------



## sethsmummy

Cottleston what a crappy doc! I hope the midwife can sort something out hun! Big hugs! ooo i thought you meant for a section hun. I had my spinal with seth just before they did the vontouse/foreceps. 
I was sat on the bus hun.. but the stupid driver kept slamming on the breaks so we all got thrown around all the time. One ladies pram very nearly tipped right over.. she only just caught it in time! 

Jenny - good luck for your scan hun! i hope your hips stop cracking soon hun its not nice when they do that. 

Krafty - EEKK Good luck hun!! I cant believe your having your little one tomorrow. I will have my fingers and toes crossed that you have the same kind of experience i did!!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Ohh nope even if I have a vaginal delivery I'll be pretty much forced to have an epidural "just in case". Which makes me super nervous. 

Wooooop good luck tomorrow Krafty! So exciting :D

Seths those bus drivers are arses... Hope he didn't set you back too much hun


----------



## Sparklegirl

ladies just a quick reply from me....


i lost my mucus plug last night :saywhat:... 


will check back in later, have a hospital tour scheduled in an hour!...


----------



## CottlestonPie

Wow how cool if you started labouring on the tour! Not long now! :D


----------



## Jenny_J

Just got in from the docs, I went because it hurt when I pee, and kept getting sharp pains in my belly. They tested my urine and found traces of blood, so have given me a corse of antibiotics, gotta call up in a few days for lab results though, to double check on the right antibiotics. 

Big blah, might explain why iv been overly moody and off colour.


----------



## Cherrybump

Oh thats sucks jenny. Thats what i had the other week. But there was white cells aswell as blood and something else in my urine but my results came back all ok :S lol i said to midwife thats weird lol. I get some pain now and then but im not sure if thats cause i move the wrong way or something lol but hey ho but not be like that through labor xxx


----------



## Jenny_J

Cherrybump said:


> Oh thats sucks jenny. Thats what i had the other week. But there was white cells aswell as blood and something else in my urine but my results came back all ok :S lol i said to midwife thats weird lol. I get some pain now and then but im not sure if thats cause i move the wrong way or something lol but hey ho but not be like that through labor xxx

Are you feeling better now? Glad it was nothing bad hun. 

My head is throbbing and I feel boiling hot, which is odd as iv been freezing all day. 

Just took some paracetamol, im going to have a shower n go bed I think.


----------



## realbeauty86

Wow sparkle ... lost mucus plug at 35weeks. Does that mean I should start paying attention to the toilet now???

Im new to everything lol


----------



## USAF_WIFE

realbeauty86 said:


> Wow sparkle ... lost mucus plug at 35weeks. Does that mean I should start paying attention to the toilet now???
> 
> Im new to everything lol

You can lose it and it can regenerate or not sadly losing plug does not always mean labor,I know that from experience. Though everyone is different so you never know its just a waiting game. :coffee:


----------



## realbeauty86

Oh... I think I'll be asking a ton of questions during these last weeks.

Oh and cottle - I meant to reply earlier about that spd. I think im responding to the right person lol but I think its crap that these doctors want us to just deal with the pain. I dont think they know how excruciating it can get. And telling u to walk more, doesn't work. I walk a lot and personally my spd acts up when I walk as well...

Researchers need to come up with something to help, im just saying =)


----------



## Sparklegirl

my boobies is starting to give of fluid ladies :happydance: only if i squeeze them... i do hope lil munchkins waits on her daddy :dohh:


----------



## sethsmummy

woot sparkle :) how long till your oh comes home hun? how did your hospital tour go hun? 
I second the plug thing,, sometimes it means labor.. other times it grows back :dohh:

Cottleston - that sucks.. although if you dont want it you can refuse it hun. They cant make you have an epidural "just incase". They wanted to do the same with me if i went natural and i told the anesthetist where to go. lol

Jenny - sorry to hear you have an infection hun :( sounds like a nasty one.. that could be causin your feeling poopy hun :hugs:

Real - ask away hun, thats what we are all here for.

Krafty - GOOD LUCK TODAY HUN!! I have my fingers and toes crossed that you have a good experience! Cant wait for an update! :hugs::kiss::cloud9:

AFM - had a good sleep last night. went to bed at 7 and dh delt with ethan. he brought him to bed at 2am and i settled him into his pram.. he slept till 4:50am.. gave him a bottle and he settled straight back into bed and was still sleeping at 8am!!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Wow what a lovely night! Was that after trying colic relief stuff or did you not need it? 

I could refuse the epidural but they've kind of scared me into it lol
They told me that if Ernie doesn't go head down after Bert is out, someone needs to manually manipulate him to a better position. Internally. So they'd be elbow deep in my girl parts which I'd really want to be numb for :( Also if I don't have it in place at the start, and I need an emcs, they'll just put me under general anaesthetic so I won't be conscious for delivery and DH won't be allowed in either. So I'm thinking an epi is maybe the compromise I have to go with.

Jenny, hope you're feeling better soon hun
Krafty, GOOD LUCK!!! :D


----------



## Sparklegirl

2 more weeks till he is home :happydance: :happydance:... hopsital tour was ok nothing spectacular lol

MiL went with me coz dh is away, @ 1 point they started discussing visiting hours..which is normally 8am - 8 pm here, then 1 of the ladies asked if she gave birth @ 10pm does family have to wait till next day to come see the baby?? to which the nurse replied no they are welcome anytime really we cant turn them away :dohh: :dohh: :dohh:( i wish she didnt say that).........

To which my MIL replied oh so i can come as soon as i want!!! :saywhat::gun::gun::gun:
i ignored her & said nothing... then in the car she was telling Fil that they can come see baby as soon as she is here coz no 1 will turn them away, she said it all smug :gun::gun::gun::gun::gun:.. & how she wants to be there asap... to which i replied yes that is what the nurse said not me :smug:!!!!

i was fuming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hissy::hissy::hissy::devil::devil::devil::grr::grr::grr::grr: we not letting anybody know when it does happen they will know after everything has happened & i have bonded with baby :sulk:.... but that is going to be difficult coz SIL works in maternity ward bringin food to people & i know she will let MIL know if im there... i just want to cry :sad2::sad2::brat::brat::help::help::help:


----------



## massoma8489

I wish I can just wait to see the baby's gender then knowing but my moms persuring me on it she gets discouraged when I tell her I don't want to know what the gender is she's so annoying I wish people could just respect the fact that I want the baby's gender a surprise any one gone with the same thing or is going with the same thing any advice and then on the other hand I do and I don't want to find out up to a certain time though not till birth so I can make a gender sprizzzzzz part oh u guys and about the consolation omg it got so bad that I had to go to the E.R there I had to deal with a slow docter that looked homeless lol lecturing me that this "isn't my job ur pushing me over my limits constipation isn't a emergency " it was very painful and here she was telling me that it wasn't a emergency but then I called my midwif and she gave me medicine over the conter


----------



## massoma8489

Sparklegirl said:


> 2 more weeks till he is home :happydance: :happydance:... hopsital tour was ok nothing spectacular lol
> 
> MiL went with me coz dh is away, @ 1 point they started discussing visiting hours..which is normally 8am - 8 pm here, then 1 of the ladies asked if she gave birth @ 10pm does family have to wait till next day to come see the baby?? to which the nurse replied no they are welcome anytime really we cant turn them away :dohh: :dohh: :dohh:( i wish she didnt say tha t).........
> 
> To which my MIL replied oh so i can come as soon as i want!!! :saywhat::gun::gun::gun:
> i ignored her & said nothing... then in the car she was telling Fil that they can come see baby as soon as she is here coz no 1 will turn them away, she said it all smug :gun::gun::gun::gun::gun:.. & how she wants to be there asap... to which i replied yes that is what the nurse said not me :smug:!!!!
> 
> i was fuming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hissy::hissy::hissy::devil::devil::devil::grr::grr::grr::grr: we not letting anybody know when it does happen they will know after everything has happened & i have bonded with baby :sulk:.... but that is going to be difficult coz SIL works in maternity ward bringin food to people & i know she will let MIL know if im there... i just want to cry :sad2::sad2::brat::brat::help::help::help:

It usually ends up nice though we ladies plann so much things and it never happens if u have family but it usually ends up nice I know how u feel I been through the same thing but it was worse my aunts a docter at the hospital I give birth at and there was no way were I could make it a family bond me my husband and baby I tryed but then I need up breaking my water at 32 weeks at my parents lol so I was sent to the hospital and they scaduled my birth at 34 weeks and every one found out thanks to my big mouth aunt and mom lol but at the end I didn't regrat my mom to be there I asked my husband if he could go away cuz I didn't want him to see me in pain but he said yes and he actually stayed behind the curtains he didn't leave he was there all that time so when I pushed out the baby my husband came out from behind the currants and I was surprised by my husband and the baby lol it was painful but worth it even though I scared now because I have to go through it again plz help any one have any advic and good luck Hun


----------



## massoma8489

Any ones second pregncy or third or even forth I'm scard to death now that I have to deal with the same pain any advice btw my prgnecy with my daughter was 34 weeks induced and all natural so no aperdorl does the aperdorl really help and any advice btw my labor only lasted seven hours any advice I know I'm early in pregncy to be worried but HELP I've been day dreaming all along about it


----------



## CottlestonPie

I think it's natural hun to be scared of the pain. My first reaction when i found out i was pg again was "shiiit childbirth" lol... I wasn't induced so I don't know how that feels but I didn't have an epidural with Toby. It hurt but not for long. Don't focus on the 7 hours of labour. Focus on that moment afterwards. That rush when the pain instantly goes away and you have your baby. 
I'm having the opposite problem. I'm afraid of the epidural. The pain made it easier to control. I'm a little scared of not feeling contractions properly. 

As for family wanting to know the sex or visit earlier... DO IT YOUR WAY. My entire family are pressuring and guilt tripping me into revealing the babies' names. It's not gonna happen. Until the boys are born, they are Bert and Ernie. Nobody is gonna twist my or DHs arm. It's what we want and we know people are disappointed but the day they are born it'll all be forgotten.
And I will be telling the maternity ward that I want no visitors until I say so. That way, family can arrive "any time they want" but they won't get to see us any earlier than I want. Might be worth doing the same thing sparkle?


----------



## Jenny_J

Just got back from hospital. 

Niamh is now 5lb 11 and doing fine. 

Section is booked for 23rd of April :-D so excited.


----------



## realbeauty86

Awww I bet its exciting to have a date. I wish I had a date so I wouldn't be so nervous as to how babies coming lol.


----------



## Sparklegirl

Jenny_J said:


> Just got back from hospital.
> 
> Niamh is now 5lb 11 and doing fine.
> 
> Section is booked for 23rd of April :-D so excited.

it must be so nice to have a date for baby, im a tiny bit jealous :blush:
im due the 22nd April but i dont think baby is going to wait that long :winkwink:...


----------



## sethsmummy

Cottleston - yeah we have been giving him infacol before every feed and it seems to be working wonders :D So going to keep going with it as the longer you use it the better it works and hopefully we will have no more episodes of bad pain for him <3 
You could get them to put the epidural line in hun but tell them not to put anything in it :thumbup: That way if you need an epidural they just have to inject the stuff.. and if you dont then they can just take the tube back out. :thumbup: I wonder why they wouldnt even try give you a spinal though if you needed an EMCS... surely if you and babies were not in immediate danger then they could take 5 mins to try get a spinal in before deciding to go for a general :shrug:
Good on you hun for sticking by your decision. I wish we hadn't slipped up with babies sex. but i suppose only a few knew so we didnt do too bad.. and everyone spent the whole time since my 20 week scan pressuring us to tell them. 

Sparkle - just tell the maternity staff that you permit no visitors until you say so. That way they can turn up but they will be turned away. Just make sure you tell every single midwife who is dealing with you that you are not allowing visitors. Or even better do what i did and write in on your hospital notes ;) I had it wrote on the front who was allowed to come and visit and when. Hopefully your hospital will be like mine and people have to buzz a thing to gain access to the maternity/labor wards and then you say into an intercom who you are and who you are there to see. And deff good idea about not telling people until after baby is here and you have bonded. A few people got peeved off that we didnt tell them until the evening time but i just said tuff shite. The friend who had been pressuring me said "you could have text me earlier.. i was at the hospital at 2pm".. to which she got "I was not long out of theatre so you wouldnt have been getting in anyway" 
oh and as for your SIl.. hopefully she wont know your there hun. You wont get meals brought into your room whilst your in labor so she has no need to come into your room and your name wont be on meal plans. Your room prob will just have a number on the door and not your name :) But worth asking your midwife about that and just explain to her about the situation.. see what she says. 

massoma - I agree with cottleston hun. Dont think about the pain now.. or if you do just think of it as each pain is one closer to your baby arriving. The epidural is hit or miss hun, it has a 50/50 chance of working. I had one with Seth but it failed. :hugs:

Jenny - great news about Niamh and gz on getting your date booked!! 

I wonder how Krafty is getting on.. im so excited to see an update!


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies. Im ok now Jennie. just very now and then i get this pain. Ill say to midwife again tomorrow if she's worried then probs get sent to hospital but hey ho. She'll have her theory on it lol could be just my pelvis like she said but it only happens every now and then and not every day. But when i do get it, its like i need to loo. 

my stomach goes sore when i feel like i need to poop lol or turns out to be gas. How classy is pregnancy eh. Think i might have a bath i can just relax in them for a little bit. 

Ive not use the ball since tuesday and i wasnt on it very long. Not sure how much it works either. Can't wait for my next app which is 2 weeks today. if im still pregnant that is lol.


----------



## Jenny_J

Yeah it is super exciting :-D just over a month and she will be here. I can't wait to give her a cuddle. 

Now to concentrate on getting rid of this infection


----------



## massoma8489

Jenny_J said:


> Just got back from hospital.
> 
> Niamh is now 5lb 11 and doing fine.
> 
> Section is booked for 23rd of April :-D so excited.

Oh hunny so happy for u that she's doing fine


----------



## massoma8489

Jenny_J said:


> Yeah it is super exciting :-D just over a month and she will be here. I can't wait to give her a cuddle.
> 
> Now to concentrate on getting rid of this infection

I been that feeling of waiting for her to sleep in my lap my baby was born premature so she had to stay in the hospital instill she was better I wish this time it will be a full term and a healthy baby prey for me girls


----------



## massoma8489

I have a question ladies which is more painfully full term baby or premature baby that had little water my water was broken from 2 week befor I delivers her just wanted to know the difference


----------



## CottlestonPie

I don't have experience to answer that hun but I've heard bigger babies are easier to push out. Hopefully you get a full term bub this time!

DH is having a tough time putting Toby down. Little man is in a stinker of a mood. Just tired though hopefully... I don't wanna tag in, I'm shattered and have a buttload of washing to put away.


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Had my growth scan Fallon is measuring 3lbs and 8ozs I guess putting her in the 64th percentile. I have my MW appointment tomorrow and hopefully she will go over the details with me of the scan. I got a lot of very awesome pictures of her.


----------



## massoma8489

USAF_WIFE said:


> Had my growth scan Fallon is measuring 3lbs and 8ozs I guess putting her in the 64th percentile. I have my MW appointment tomorrow and hopefully she will go over the details with me of the scan. I got a lot of very awesome pictures of her.

It's always nice when u get pictures the other day I was day dreaming about if I was rich I was like the first thing I would have is a ultrasound just to see my little one lol I know I'm crazy lol but then I snapped out of it and was back to normal in no time lol. Girls I meant to say my own ultrasound Michene at home my own little. One like a heart dopl lol


----------



## massoma8489

CottlestonPie said:


> I don't have experience to answer that hun but I've heard bigger babies are easier to push out. Hopefully you get a full term bub this time!
> 
> DH is having a tough time putting Toby down. Little man is in a stinker of a mood. Just tired though hopefully... I don't wanna tag in, I'm shattered and have a buttload of washing to put away.

Thanks for the positive reply its in my head now that bigger baby's are easer to push out finally a positive thought thank u


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Well I am by no means rich, I just got sent for a growth scan. You never get ultrasounds?


----------



## massoma8489

USAF_WIFE said:


> Well I am by no means rich, I just got sent for a growth scan. You never get ultrasounds?

No lol I do u didn't understand me I wish I had a ultrasound Michene at home with me so I can peek at the baby when ever I want instead of waiting every 2 weeks lololol I get ultrasounds every 2 weeks to check cirvix leanth so in a way I'm kind of lucky to get to see my baby every two weeks instead of waiting for the doc to order one


----------



## USAF_WIFE

massoma8489 said:


> USAF_WIFE said:
> 
> 
> Well I am by no means rich, I just got sent for a growth scan. You never get ultrasounds?
> 
> No lol I do u didn't understand me I wish I had a ultrasound Michene at home with me so I can peek at the baby when ever I want instead of waiting every 2 weeks lololol I get ultrasounds every 2 weeks to check cirvix leanth so in a way I'm kind of lucky to get to see my baby every two weeks instead of waiting for the doc to order oneClick to expand...

OH! :blush: I understand now haha!


----------



## CottlestonPie

I thought I was lucky getting one every 4 weeks but every two weeks.. Wow! Lucky thing :D

So yeah. Pregnancy insomnia has finally hit me. Fell asleep some time after 10pm. Woke at 11:30. It's now 4am and I've been staring at shadows completely unable to switch my brain off. Urghhh. Toby had an early night too so he'll be up in about 3hrs. Poop.


----------



## USAF_WIFE

CottlestonPie said:


> I thought I was lucky getting one every 4 weeks but every two weeks.. Wow! Lucky thing :D
> 
> So yeah. Pregnancy insomnia has finally hit me. Fell asleep some time after 10pm. Woke at 11:30. It's now 4am and I've been staring at shadows completely unable to switch my brain off. Urghhh. Toby had an early night too so he'll be up in about 3hrs. Poop.

You are lucky woman I have had it the whole freaking time! I will send the sand man your way though so you can have a nap! :winkwink:


----------



## realbeauty86

Love your pic USAF!


----------



## USAF_WIFE

realbeauty86 said:


> Love your pic USAF!

Thanks hun! I love it too! He gives the best kisses ever! I call them bird mouth kisses most toddlers and babies give little open mouth kisses like they are waiting for a momma bird to feed them haha! Speaking of pics I want to load scan pictures but they files are to large when I am not being lazy I guess I will photobucket them to share. :flower:


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Here she is. :cloud9::cloud9:

https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n162/pink_iz_hawt/131221107552113141300000130321025723937000004121.jpg
https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n162/pink_iz_hawt/131221107552113141300000130321025723937000004141.jpg
https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n162/pink_iz_hawt/131221107552113141300000130321025723937000004131.jpg
https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n162/pink_iz_hawt/131221107552113141300000130321025723937000004111.jpg
https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n162/pink_iz_hawt/131221107552113141300000130321025723937000004011.jpg
https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n162/pink_iz_hawt/131221107552113141300000130321025723937000004001.jpg
https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n162/pink_iz_hawt/131221107552113141300000130321025723937000003971.jpg
https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n162/pink_iz_hawt/131221107552113141300000130321025723937000003961.jpg


----------



## Jenny_J

Lovely scan pics hun, I especially love the feet pic :-D

Iv not long woke up and there is loads of snow, I have noone to take the children into school :-/ blurg :-/


----------



## CottlestonPie

Toby woke up talking about snow. None here though. Wish he was still asleep... After an hour of sleep from 10:30ish til 11:30ish, I finally got back to sleep at 4:30 and Toby woke up at 6:30.
Three hours. Feel like a zombie.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Edit- double post because my brain is broken


----------



## sethsmummy

massoma bigger babies are easier as they have gravity on their side :thumbup: my sister had a pretty easy time pushing out her 10lb 6 baby :flower: 

cottleston - oh no hun.. the insomnia sucks hun fingers crossed it doesn't last long. I will send toby some snow if you like :winkwink: I want it to PISS OFF!!! Its really bad here :growlmad::dohh::growlmad: Fingers crossed hun you can get a good nap in!

Jenny - Keep them at home hun. Thats what im doing with Seth, he was off yesterday as he had 2 spots that i thought might be the start of chicken pox but they went away last night so if they ask ill just say he still had them lol. There is no way im doing a 30 min walk in this weather struggling with the pram. 

AFM - I very nearly never had a laptop anymore. Just launched it at dh as Ethan was chocking on his own spit bubbles. The poor boy really is not having a good time of it... his nose is so stuffy he cant breathe unless completely upright.. he had a few moments last night he stopped breathing because of it .. which i must say scared the shit out of me! hes only taking 2oz of milk becuase its so hard for him to breathe whilst drinking. He also has had diarrhea since Wednesday night. :dohh: The health visitor is due out at 10:30 so will be telling her it all and also telling her i think he has silent reflux as he has around 9 markers for it so im guessing i will probably end up at the GP today. how im getting him there in all this snow i have no idea though as i highly doubt my pram will get through it all! :dohh:


----------



## Jenny_J

The childrens school get funny if they have time off, and threaten to fine us, even though they wont let vomiting children in the school. I called them and told them I can't get them in and have no one to take them. 

Poor little boy, sounds like he is having a really bad time of things. Hope the HV can suggest some remedies. 

Im not sleeping well at all. I wake maybe 4 times, then I can't get back to sleep for about 40 mins :-( don't quite know why my body is being so mean to me


----------



## Jellycat

USAF fantastic scan pics so cute seeing there little toes

Seth glad your laptop stayed in one piece

I think for bigger babies it's easier if in a good labour position on all fours or standing or sitting up , as with JJ they had me flat on my back in stirrups that was tough


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Thanks ladies! Sorry they were so freaking huge I did not know they would do that jeez!


----------



## CottlestonPie

That hand one is so cool!


----------



## USAF_WIFE

CottlestonPie said:


> That hand one is so cool!

Yeah its the only one I have outta all three of my babies though Alix did have a kinda cool scan with her little hand I can attach I think. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







FUNSCAN_8.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## massoma8489

So cute scan


----------



## massoma8489

My little baby at 14 weeks and 2 days
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 4


----------



## massoma8489

Here's anther one
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Jellycat

Had my growth scan today measuring 2lb 13oz and estimated birth weight of 8lb 13oz exactly what JJ was when 2 weeks overdue. Baby measuring a week ahead based on weight etc.


----------



## kraftykoala

Ella Grace arrived at 9.32 on the 21st March weighing 7lb 2oz. The section went ok although I have a fair bit of scarring now after 3 of them. Ella is the spit of her oldest brother and both boys adore her. 

https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e332/bendigoblue/0AD450B7-9AE8-4947-92AA-E6E95AFEC735-1939-0000003146C7CB08.jpg


----------



## Jenny_J

kraftykoala said:


> Ella Grace arrived at 9.32 on the 21st March weighing 7lb 2oz. The section went ok although I have a fair bit of scarring now after 3 of them. Ella is the spit of her oldest brother and both boys adore her.
> 
> https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e332/bendigoblue/0AD450B7-9AE8-4947-92AA-E6E95AFEC735-1939-0000003146C7CB08.jpg

Huge congrats to all of you!!! She is adorable!!

Il be having my 3rd section next month, eeeek


----------



## CottlestonPie

Awww how gorgeous! Congratulations hunny! Glad youre all doing ok x


----------



## sethsmummy

kraftykoala said:


> Ella Grace arrived at 9.32 on the 21st March weighing 7lb 2oz. The section went ok although I have a fair bit of scarring now after 3 of them. Ella is the spit of her oldest brother and both boys adore her.
> 
> https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e332/bendigoblue/0AD450B7-9AE8-4947-92AA-E6E95AFEC735-1939-0000003146C7CB08.jpg

OMG hun She IS GORGEOUS! Congratulations :wohoo: :cloud9: I'm glad your section went ok hun how are you finding it getting about now? xx


----------



## Cherrybump

Congrats hun, Little one is super cute.

Hey ladies, feel like i aint been on this thread for a few days or something lol. 

Had my last class today was on breastfeeding it went really good lol. Im also find sleep impossible. Im tired right now and i aint really dont much today :S. I wake up in the middle of the night aswell and can lie there staring off then i realize im awake lol having to turn over and try and go back to sleep.

Could be an earlier night for me also lol

I know this is TMI but im so sick of going to the loo so much needing to poop lol driving me up the wall and sometimes i can't go :(. just cant wait for things to go back to normal now lol xxx


----------



## Jellycat

Cherry I get that poo issue sometimes go 4 times a day lol oh the joys of pregnancy

Koala - she is absolutely scrummy congratulations.


----------



## Sparklegirl

kraftykoala said:


> Ella Grace arrived at 9.32 on the 21st March weighing 7lb 2oz. The section went ok although I have a fair bit of scarring now after 3 of them. Ella is the spit of her oldest brother and both boys adore her.
> 
> https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e332/bendigoblue/0AD450B7-9AE8-4947-92AA-E6E95AFEC735-1939-0000003146C7CB08.jpg

Congrats hun, she is soooooooooo adorably cute :cloud9: 
Very happy to hear ur section went well :thumbup:


----------



## USAF_WIFE

So the MW told me today that Fallons kidneys are off abit I wanna say she said slightly dilated? That she is not worried that she will be ok and everything but I have to go back in at 34 weeks for another scan to check on them again. I feel worried even though she said she is not... I also got two vaccines for my son today and I am not happy with it but they are extremely delayed hes not had his 12 or 18 month shots and he turns two in may. I just don't feel totally ok with it but its done. I go back with him in 30 days. 


P.S, Krafty- She is a doll!


----------



## realbeauty86

Congrats krafty!!!


----------



## Jenny_J

Morning everyone. 

Well its snowed like mad here over night (Birmingham) there is loads of the stuff, so im trapped in the house again grrr. The kids and the cat seem to be enjoying it though. 
Im going to have to send hubby and Leo food shopping in the land rover today. 

Im going to do the last bit of baby stuff washing today. We set the pram up yesterday :-D hurry up these 4 weeks please!!


----------



## Jellycat

Can't believe we are almost in April and the weather has been so horrid. Wonder if we will even get a summer this year?

I've been making an Easter hat with JJ this morning he lived the sticking colouring pens and glue but won't wear the hat now lol


----------



## Cherrybump

Evening ladies. glad im not the only one who has the poop problem lol

Nothing much happening here. Im super bored and finding that today im over eating :| ive already cleaned the kitchen and fixed the washing. but now i have nothing to do but be lazy and stuff my face with junk lol. Finishing out my last season of charmed. 

Oh i got a letter from council they are due me 140 pound back from council tax :) but im pretty sure im due money back on my rent to :S have to keep an eye out for one coming i just have this funny feeling i wont get one :( they money they put me into arrears they have fixed and i paid my next 4 weeks rent not realizing this forth is a free payment one :( so im over now which is ok but i know im due money back as from aug to dec ive been paying 200 pound on my rent and its now down to 110 pound but i was told to pay from the 28th dec 92 pound.. Just bit confused by it its going to change again now im on mat leave just need my wage slip that is meant to get posted out to me. 

Just little stressed lol xxx


----------



## Aurora_rose

Hey all canbi join you?

I havent managed to read many pages as there are soo many haha

Congrats on all those who have had their LO's. 

About me- ummmm im 19 weeks and had a staring bmi of 39. I suffer from heredity ricketts soni think im classed as proper high risk lol

I have been suffering terribly with my hips i thinknits part pregnancy related but being aggrivated by my condition. I have been off work for a week as im not sleeping and can hardly walk at the moment. Im looking to go to the doctors to get signed off tomorrow. Ive never asked to be signed off? Does anyone have any advice?


----------



## Aurora_rose

P.s sorry for any spelling mistakes. I blame my phone &#128522;


----------



## sethsmummy

Hey ladies.. sorry i'v been MIA for a day or two.

Aurora_rose :hi: hey hun and of course you can join :D Congratulations on your pregnancy hun! so sorry to hear your struggling hun! :hugs: When i asked to be signed off when pregnant with ds1 I just told the doc i wasn't coping at work at the moment and was wondering whether i could be signed off. I was having major headaches and worked on computers all day. 

Cherry - glad the council have finally sorted things out for you! Its about bloody time! That money will come in handy for you :happydance:

Jelly - I think summer is passing us by this year!

Jenny - ooo yey for getting the pram set up hun! Has any of the snow cleared from yours yet? Its still bad here but the roads are better now that tractors etc have managed to get out and clear them. 

USAF - so sorry to hear Fallon's Kindeys are dilated hun, I hope it has resolved itsself by your next scan hun :hugs: That must be quite worrying for you :hugs: 
ohhh i hate getting the vaccines done too. Seth is due his next lot next month! And its the first ones that are done in his arm... i am dreading it! 

AFM - No idea if i said but Ethan is on yet another milk :dohh: had to call the doc out the other day because he had diarrhea, was stopping breathing for a few secs and really struggling with a stuffy nose. So we have now swapped onto SMA to see what thats like and so far so good.. im still going between SMA and aptamil to allow his little tummy to adjust. He did a HUGE poo yesterday lol i went through 3 nappies in one change haha, every time i thought he was finished and got a clean nappy under him he would go again. Then had the cheek to fall asleep lol. 
I'm sick of the snow :growlmad: Wish it would just bugger off now. It was horrendous trying to push the pram in it today! Seth has nursery tomorrow and im not looking forward to getting him down there. 
It's my dads surprise birthday party next Saturday and he just found out today hes going away on Wednesday for work :dohh: and doesn't know when he will be back! So i have a feeling hes going to have to be told about the party :dohh: 

Hope you are all doing ok ladies .. lots of love <3 xxxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Hun, which sma have you switched to? With Toby, his colic and reflux was pretty nasty with sma gold but sma purple (stay down/comfort milk) worked wonders! 

Afm... I'm getting a bit fed up of being pregnant. My ribs are constantly sore and after my scare yesterday (pains every 1.5 minutes, couldn't breathe, sitting down didn't help, etc), im just feeling a bit blah. I don't know how my body is going to cope another 9 weeks. Twins is harrrrd.


----------



## Aurora_rose

Thanks. I plan on just having a bit of a break down in there if im honest! I just want a note to shove in my employers face as to be honest they have been absolute b******s about my pregnancy. I work in sales so a very stressful job and its all getting a bit too much!

Sorry to hear your LO isnt very well my cousins LO would inly settle on sma milk she had a horrendous 3 weeks trying to sort out the right milk for him! X


----------



## CottlestonPie

Welcome Aurora! Hope you get what you want from the doc. They usually favour preg women especially in high stress jobs. I was signed off for a month with stress during my first pregnancy without much of a fuss. Good luck!


----------



## Aurora_rose

Just out of curiosity did they count stress as pregnancy related? 

I shall keep you all updated. I may pre warn you my manager is awful so i may rant occasionally, which i of course will blame on hormones &#128563;

Im glad i found you guys you all seem so supportive of eachother! Its nice to feel like i belong somewhere!


----------



## CottlestonPie

They're lovely ladies here! Don't worry about the ranting. I do that a LOT haha

I'm pretty sure my doctors note said "stress in pregnancy"... I told the doctor I was in a high pressure job and was finding it hard to cope as I couldn't take sufficient breaks, I had people shouting at me on the phone and felt vulnerable and highly stressed. They signed me off straight away and asked if I wanted anti depressants but I refused.


----------



## Aurora_rose

Amazing! I work as a retentions agent so i speak to very angry people i shall bring that up as my OH thinks im depressed ive just put it down to hormones but when im talking about work it always ends in tears and the night before going to work i can never sleep as i play the day through in my head! 

Its soo nice to let everything out and not be judged. And i hate hate hate it when everyone just says its part of pregnancy get over it! Thats what my boss's response is when i tell him im struggling with the 12 hour shifts and im feeling unwell! 

Thank you again for being so kind it means so much x


----------



## CottlestonPie

You're more than welcome hun! We're all more or less in the same boat so it's lovely to talk to people that don't just say "get over it, it's hormones"... 12hr shifts in customer retention is hard enough without being pregnant. I hated it. I also ended up crying before work and when I got home. Hubby said it was depression too but I just needed a break. Doctor totally understood. If you get one doc who doesn't sympathise, ask to see another one. Don't give up til you get signed off.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Afm... I put a cold plate on my belly. It's a great table! The boys aren't impressed though. Ernies been kicking and wriggling trying to move it. It's the Hirst time DH has seen movement rather than felt it!


----------



## Cherrybump

Yeah it certain will. I got letter yesterday for money back on council tax so ill hand that in tomorrow and that can be the first payment for that lol so ill save my self spending extra there. Just need to wait and see what im due back on the rent.

Ive had (i wouldnt say upset belly) but ive had diarrhea for the past 2 days and tomorrow after ive gone i feel i have to go again :(. I hope this is a stage closer to labor but i rather not go through this in labor lol. And sometimes its bloody trapped gas. This aint so good :(. Not sure what else i do to shift it lol. Oh wells. just have to surfer it out.x


----------



## Noo

Cherrybump said:


> Ive had (i wouldnt say upset belly) but ive had diarrhea for the past 2 days and tomorrow after ive gone i feel i have to go again :(. I hope this is a stage closer to labor but i rather not go through this in labor lol. And sometimes its bloody trapped gas. This aint so good :(. Not sure what else i do to shift it lol. Oh wells. just have to surfer it out.x

I spent most of my first labour on the toilet! DH literally sat chatting to me sat on the side of the bath as all I could do was cry and poo :( Made for a very clean delivery though! :lol:


----------



## massoma8489

Can't wait for Friday my 16 week ultra sound is Gona be on Friday my only stress issue is that my husband is saying we can't afford moving out and my stress level is a lil up I thought I was Gona finally leave my life's hard living here with my family my mom always blames me that my husband doesn't care about me and everything it's hard hearing that and them in front of him she try's to act in front of him that she doesn't mind him living in the house but in reality she wants us out I just don't understand why she try's to hide thing and can't be honest about things like that even thou he's her nephew sometime if a problem happens between me and her she would go to him. And tell him I can't stand ur wife anymore rent her something and get her out then we find a place and she say stuff like no u guys can't afford it and my house is opened to u I swear I feel like I have had enough of everything my hearts to broken to finish any advise ladies would help


----------



## Jenny_J

A cold snowy spring morning to everyone, bloody snow!!! I hope it goes for good soon! 

How is everyone today? 

Im kinda used to having to get up 5 or so times a night now, maybe the practice will help when baby is here?! 
Hubby and I are going to Yo Sushi today, I cannot wait. I know I cant eat the uncooked dishes, but there are lots of lovely cooked ones I can eat :-D

Feeling much better now, my antibiotics have kicked in.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Glad you're feeling better hun... Not a fan of sushi myself but enjoy!
Oh oh, gotta share... DHs cousin is giving me his corns! He's got a normal and an anery. They were DHs to start with so it's like we're claiming them back. They're TINY though. Look like yearlings but really they're about 4 years old. Cousin never listened when we told him to up their feed :(

In preggy news, Berts head down stint didn't last long. Consultant just confirmed he's now transverse too. Wahhhh. Hopefully by 32 weeks he'll go back but it'll be hard as they're running out of space. Think they'll both have to move together to stay head down. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Jenny_J

CottlestonPie said:


> Glad you're feeling better hun... Not a fan of sushi myself but enjoy!
> Oh oh, gotta share... DHs cousin is giving me his corns! He's got a normal and an anery. They were DHs to start with so it's like we're claiming them back. They're TINY though. Look like yearlings but really they're about 4 years old. Cousin never listened when we told him to up their feed :(
> 
> In preggy news, Berts head down stint didn't last long. Consultant just confirmed he's now transverse too. Wahhhh. Hopefully by 32 weeks he'll go back but it'll be hard as they're running out of space. Think they'll both have to move together to stay head down. Fingers crossed!




Woop woop cool hun :-D make sure to put pics on fb :-D
I wonder if you will be able to get them to their proper size, or if their growth will be stunted now. In either case im sure they will make lovely little scale babies :-D
The little dude I rescued took his 2nd feed last night :-D so I can start to handle him soon, which means more pics lol. 


I hope that little one goes head down for you hun. They will be fighting for room soon ay!


----------



## kraftykoala

Hellish morning! Apparently breastfeeding has destroyed my nipples, fed Ella at 4am and 7am and then she was posseting a bit and it was full of blood, so scary!!! It just kept coming!! Rang mum then midwives in a bit of a state, they said it's fine and won't hurt her at all but holy cow!


----------



## CottlestonPie

I'll definitely post pics once they're settled :D

They're already fighting for room lol... Was in agony last night with the both sticking bums and legs out all over the place. I'm child free today so might actually get a hospital bag done!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Yikes Krafty! I've heard it's normal too while your body adjusts but I think I'd freak out a bit too!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Sorry for triple post. I'm a little bit bored lol
I got these in the post... They're Toby's presents to the twins! Not sure what they'll be getting him yet though. 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v332/kjrandom/75783302-EEBC-4B78-999B-6184097B11AE-4032-000004B25B0350A5_zps416eca16.jpg


----------



## massoma8489

Jenny_J said:


> A cold snowy spring morning to everyone, bloody snow!!! I hope it goes for good soon!
> 
> How is everyone today?
> 
> Im kinda used to having to get up 5 or so times a night now, maybe the practice will help when baby is here?!
> Hubby and I are going to Yo Sushi today, I cannot wait. I know I cant eat the uncooked dishes, but there are lots of lovely cooked ones I can eat :-D
> 
> Feeling much better now, my antibiotics have kicked in.

Happy for u that everything's alright me and u are opposites I used to love food like that up until I got pregnet and specially Chinese food oh god I don't think I could ever eat it again anyway it's snowing here to it feels like the whole world is snowing when I look outside lol can't wait until summer but then again I got to worry on wat to wear any one have ideas on miternity fashion for the summer


----------



## massoma8489

Lovely morning today snow snow snow god I wish it was Sumer tireed if seeing snow


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies, Feel little better today. Finding walking more and more difficult though my bump goes super tight and stays like that until ive stop moving :s. I also get loads of pressure down there when walk not sure what to make of them though. I did read somewhere that someone got contractions when she was walking but once she stop moving they go away. 

Sorry i just got tottally blank on my reply to everyone posts lol so nice having pregnancy brain. Gonna just pop my feet up for a bit or maybe nap for a little bit xxx


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Cherry- I get tight when walking now too so it can be baby position or your body getting ready because with my second pregnancy I went to the store and was walking around and getting seriously tight and I would have to stop walking and it chill start again and it do it again. I went into early labor that night thought I was just having a bout of possible diarrhea but never happened. Next day odd contractions all day till 7pm when my water broke in my car while getting take out.


----------



## massoma8489

CottlestonPie said:


> Sorry for triple post. I'm a little bit bored lol
> I got these in the post... They're Toby's presents to the twins! Not sure what they'll be getting him yet though.
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v332/kjrandom/75783302-EEBC-4B78-999B-6184097B11AE-4032-000004B25B0350A5_zps416eca16.jpg

Wow there so cute btw exclent job on the picture taking very nice idea u reminded me to take miternity pictures when my bump gets a little bigger its already showing but I want it a little bigger every one notices my bump though its like I don't have a face any
More lol I feel so nosiated today very sleepy as well but waiting for my baby girl to take her napp so I can take a napp while she's napping


----------



## CottlestonPie

Hah yeah it's weird, when you get a bump people don't notice your face! I'm ok with that though... My face is horrible since being pregnant. All greasy and blotchy!

Hope you get your nap soon x


----------



## sethsmummy

Cottleston - I have him on the gold stuff. Tesco didn't have sma staydown. health visitor wants me to leave him on it till thursday to see how he goes since its only been a few days. Sorry to hear about your pains hun that must have been real scary!! did they stop by themselves?
Yey on the snakes :D but oh no on both boys being the wrong way! Turn boys Turn!! omg omg i love the teddies! did you manage to find the hats cheaper hun?

Aurora - Im glad you found us too hun :) 

Cherry - I was like that hun for the week or so leading upto labor! Its not nice but its just your body clearing itself out ready. I got the tightening and pressure hun! My MW told me its just because babies head is moving down.

Massoma - it sounds like your mum wants to be in control of you guys hun! I'v no advice really apart from the best thing is finding your own place. Did you have no luck with the place your husband had found? Good luck with your scan though hun :D 

Jenny - So glad your feeling better hun :D I wish the snow would do one too hun. Thankfully its slowly starting to melt here but its going to take some time with how deep it got. 

Krafty - OMG that must have been terrifying! Has she given you blood blisters hun? Thats what Ethan did with me but i stopped bfing as soon as i notices them and went to formula. 

AFM - Ethan is upto 8lb! But he is constipated again! I have to try give him water between feeds but last time i tried that he just spat it all back out. might try it in a syringe to make it easier. Or the dropper from the finished infacol bottle if i wash it out. To give him till Thursday when she comes back and we'll see how he goes. I think he has hit his first growth spurt as he is constantly eating today. had to give him his dummy to try make him go more than 1 hour between feeds as he is only taking 1-2 oz instead of the 4oz like he has been the last day or so.
I fell over with him in his car seat today. He was fine thankfully just a little startled.. but my wound has been seriously sore since. Think i might have stretched it on the inside :( ouch ouch. 
tomorrow i plan on taking some pics of Ethan since the people who normally do seths dont come back to my town till the end of next month. :dohh: xxxx


----------



## Jenny_J

massoma8489 said:


> Jenny_J said:
> 
> 
> A cold snowy spring morning to everyone, bloody snow!!! I hope it goes for good soon!
> 
> How is everyone today?
> 
> Im kinda used to having to get up 5 or so times a night now, maybe the practice will help when baby is here?!
> Hubby and I are going to Yo Sushi today, I cannot wait. I know I cant eat the uncooked dishes, but there are lots of lovely cooked ones I can eat :-D
> 
> Feeling much better now, my antibiotics have kicked in.
> 
> Happy for u that everything's alright me and u are opposites I used to love food like that up until I got pregnet and specially Chinese food oh god I don't think I could ever eat it again anyway it's snowing here to it feels like the whole world is snowing when I look outside lol can't wait until summer but then again I got to worry on wat to wear any one have ideas on miternity fashion for the summerClick to expand...


I love currys too, that's going to be tough not to eat when breastfeeding. We ended up having Italian food instead today lol. 
Hopefully we get some summer this year, we deserve it after all this snow.


----------



## massoma8489

Sethsmummy it feels like its Gona be a very long time with my parents one day my dad one day my mom but I'm trying to ignore every thing some days it's hard to do some days are easy to do


----------



## massoma8489

Jenny_J said:


> massoma8489 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenny_J said:
> 
> 
> A cold snowy spring morning to everyone, bloody snow!!! I hope it goes for good soon!
> 
> How is everyone today?
> 
> Im kinda used to having to get up 5 or so times a night now, maybe the practice will help when baby is here?!
> Hubby and I are going to Yo Sushi today, I cannot wait. I know I cant eat the uncooked dishes, but there are lots of lovely cooked ones I can eat :-D
> 
> Feeling much better now, my antibiotics have kicked in.
> 
> Happy for u that everything's alright me and u are opposites I used to love food like that up until I got pregnet and specially Chinese food oh god I don't think I could ever eat it again anyway it's snowing here to it feels like the whole world is snowing when I look outside lol can't wait until summer but then again I got to worry on wat to wear any one have ideas on miternity fashion for the summerClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I love currys too, that's going to be tough not to eat when breastfeeding. We ended up having Italian food instead today lol.
> Hopefully we get some summer this year, we deserve it after all this snow.Click to expand...

 I don't mean to hate winter that much but there that time of the wintery months were enough is enough lol in the summer I can at least take my daughter outside and rest from the stress I got at home but winter I gotta sit in the stupidest bedroom until my hubby arrives I do sit a little but then when the lecturing and the blaming starts up I end up taking massoma bk to the room I usually feed her her meals bath time and play with her until hubby comes bk from work I get stressed out and sad when Iam stuck here can't wait till summer for me and massoma I'm a very good intertaner for her but at the same time I know she wants other kids to play with "mothers heart" right God I wish all mothers worried about there kids like we do any ways I ended up not taking a nap as uslly I just feel like I should be awake for her just in case she wakes up and starts crying me and her and hubby share the same room I wish God could look at me and my little family and marical happened and move out once again CAN'T WAIT TILL SUMMER lol I know I said it like a thousand times lol


----------



## Cherrybump

thanks ladies. Glad im not insane lol. Im just having little bounce on my ball. Getting little cramping sensation on the pubic bone area :| lol i do hope things start to happen to im super impatience now lol 

Sounds like little Ethan is doing rather well and gaining more weight.

edit: Ok that pain on my bone is little more sore eek! going to keep boucing through it. From what im notice just now it came and went lasting few seconds. Pros doesnt mean anything but hey ho lol xxx


----------



## Jenny_J

Summer cant be too far away now hun, hugs. 

I feel baby is so low now that qhen she moves her head or arms ( I cant tell which) it really, really hurts me, I was almost crying earlier. My mom and hubby dont think she will wait till the section date


----------



## massoma8489

Jenny hang on there hope fully you reach you due date massoma was born 34 + 0 days it toke time for her to grow and catch up but good thing is that she was a strong one and if u see her know you would never gess she was a 34 weeker be strong Hun ur almost there wat would you say about us that are still early in pregnecy do u have ur birth plann ready I know I was saying I'm scared to give birth again but it's so exciting to give birth ether way by down there or by surgery it's always a joy moment can't wait for u to put pictures on here and say look I did it then I will be inspired by ur story every one on here that shared there story with us inspires me that I'm almost there to you ladies are great sisters its weird that a total stranger could be as inspiring as a sister or best friend I personal don't have any friends now ever sence I traveled to get married to my love and it was like a long time ingagment trust me my parents kept saying no ur to young and if u do get married we won't come and a lot of stuff but finally they agreed and we got married it was great but the bad side was I was out of the states for so long that I lost contact with all my friends but I made a bigger friend I gess he's the best to me anyways ladies you are my friends now thanks for Being there


----------



## massoma8489

Toke some pict for massoma at the studio wat do u ladies think
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 95.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## massoma8489

Massoma
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 93.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## massoma8489

My 2 baby's
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## realbeauty86

I like the pics. She's a cutie!


----------



## massoma8489

realbeauty86 said:


> I like the pics. She's a cutie!

Thanks realbeauty86


----------



## Jellycat

Lovely pics massoma, she is very cute.

Kraftykoala - hope your nipples stop bleeding soon - have they not recommended anything that could help?

Talking of winter and weather dh came home last night and said he's heard we should expect abit of a heatwave in July / August this year all I could think is thank god it's not expected in June when heavily pregnant

Cottlestonpie - love little Bert and Ernie pic so cute, hope they manage to turn head down soon xx

Got my GTT this morning, convinced I'm going to fail. Get my results tomorrow I think


----------



## CottlestonPie

Massoma, those pics are lovely- so cute!

Good luck with the GTT jelly... Don't forget to take something to do while you wait!


----------



## Jenny_J

Awww lovely pic, she is super cute!!


Hubby took a pic of me last night, I seem to of shrunk!! :/
35 weeks

https://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu217/jenchandler/8569_10151526240557140_1039458360_n_zps79195379.jpg


----------



## Aurora_rose

Ahh what lovely pics Massona

Ahh im soo hoping we do not get a heatwave! I do not cope well with the heat anyway never mind heavily pregnant.

Just a little update, managed to get into the doctors today and they signed me off for 2 weeks with the option of a repeat note if needed. I dont know why i was soo worried about going.
Work will have a fit when they see ive been signed off!


----------



## Aurora_rose

Ahh you have a lovely bump! I cant wait until mine is proper noticable!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Looking good Jenny hun!
Aurora.. Glad they signed you off. It's kinda scary asking for it for the first time but easy when you know how! As for work having a fit... Oh well. That's for them to worry about not you! :D


----------



## Cherrybump

Lovely piks :)

Jenny your looking good. My bump as shrunk to. Im more than sure that paige as move further down. Just which i knew what my cervix are like lol or if im dilated :s my next app is a week on thursday seems so far away which i had it this week instead but being close to my due date and getting a sweep then is better than now lol. Unless paige decide to come out this week lol ive got a feeling she's going to be like my neice and wait until im 3 or so days of my due date then wanna come out or ill go over :(.. 

I only get aches and pains here and there and a few mild period pain down below. Ive not had any pain in my back for over a week now so im glad thats past over. Belly only really tighest up when im walking or when paige is having a good stretch out moving around lol. 

dont have much to really update with today but ill keep reading all your posts xxx


----------



## Aurora_rose

Thank you thats what my OH has said. I come from a family where everyone works really hard and they never take time off so its been drilled in to me to work work work lol

Ahh in good news i get my 20 weeks scan tomorrow. &#128513; Very excited and nervous at the same time

Hope your all doing well! 

Out of curiosity i have pit on 7lb so far. Donyou think thats too much considering i have a higher bmi?


----------



## sethsmummy

massoma such lovely pics!! She is adorable! Wish i could take Seth and Ethan to a studio but the people i normally get to do their photo's are not back until the end of April! So i did some myself last night.. i'll attach my favorites at the end. 

Lovely bump Jenny!! Your looking fantastic!

Jelly - I hope your right :D I am house sitting for my mum from 6th July to start of August so will have a nice big garden to play in if we get sunshine! Can't wait. Sounds about right though as thats the time we usually have out hottest when im looking after my mums house :) I best remember to pack the paddling pool ;) 
Good luck with your GTT hun!

Aurora - I'm glad you managed to get signed off work hun! And that the doc is happy to repeat if you need it :D Sod work hun.. its their problem not yours :hugs: oh and your weigh huni xxt gain is fine

Cherry - glad your doing ok hun! Wow i would have thought you'd have weekly appointments now hun :S 

AFM - ETHAN DID A POO! finally after 17 hours of him straining and crying he managed to poo! It wasnt completely solid but was in no way soft. It had a green tinge to it instead of being a nice bright yellow colour though. Been giving him water in a dropper to try and help so will keep going with that but if he's no better by Thursday when the H.V comes back out then ill be trying him with some lactose free milk to see if that helps. Im not going to let the poor boy suffer just because the H.V doesnt think he's been on the milk long enough. :dohh:

and here is some piccies

https://i49.tinypic.com/s680a1.jpg
https://i49.tinypic.com/u4p0.jpg
https://i49.tinypic.com/33za7gx.jpg
https://i46.tinypic.com/2e2gdph.jpg


----------



## Jenny_J

Thanks ladies.

Awww Seths, those pics are SO cute!


----------



## Cherrybump

Awww there so lovely.

I know thats what i thought but she said since im doing so well i wont need to see her for another 3 weeks but i had been seeing her nearly every week since because she was taking the parenting classes. If i had a problem i would have said to her then just which i was checked down there already lol this is techically the only week i aint seen her lol because my last class was friday so i have to wait until next thursday now for my next app :( sighs xxx


----------



## Noo

Keep changing Ethan's milk is more likely to be constipating him than leaving him on it. Try giving him the occasional couple of oz of cooled (but still warm) boiled water. You need to get more fluids in him and let his gut get used to the composition of the milk.

AFM: Loving being able to feel baby move but I do wish it wouldn't when I'm trying to get to sleep! I seem to have woken up with a little bump overnight. I know its mainly bloating but I suddenly thought "Shit, I'm pregnant and my mother in law still doesn't know!"


----------



## Cherrybump

Noo- oh man, are you guys going to tell her lol?

Im now little sore. Dunno if thats just cause ive been trying to keep busy organizing things lol its a constant pain rather than a coming and going lol. Just my back and im sooo tired again :( i tend to sleep longer in the morning now so i dunno if that has something to do with it lol. 

Still waiting for Ryan to shift his butt so i can go get some milk lol and i need my dose of juice lol x


----------



## sethsmummy

Noo said:


> Keep changing Ethan's milk is more likely to be constipating him than leaving him on it. Try giving him the occasional couple of oz of cooled (but still warm) boiled water. You need to get more fluids in him and let his gut get used to the composition of the milk.
> 
> AFM: Loving being able to feel baby move but I do wish it wouldn't when I'm trying to get to sleep! I seem to have woken up with a little bump overnight. I know its mainly bloating but I suddenly thought "Shit, I'm pregnant and my mother in law still doesn't know!"

Are you telling her soon? Or could you get away with her not seeing your bump? Its lovely when they start moving <3

Ethan has been on this new milk since Friday morning, so thats now 5 days. Its meant to take 72 hours for their tummy to adjust so i would have thought that would have happened by now. Seth was exactly the same when the doctors were trying to find the right milk for him and they never left him longer than 3 days if he was getting constipated from it. I'v been giving him water from a dropper as he wont take it from a bottle :dohh: I just refuse to sit and watch him go through what Seth had to xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Seths, those pics are adorable!
Lol Noo... When are you telling her?
Cherry, are you actually checked for cervix stuff? Do you get internals? I was told id have a few because of the added weight of twins putting pressure down there but I haven't been checked since 16w.

I've got the hump. Again lol. 
Remember how I ranted about MIL changing plans last minute and stuff? Wellllll, she's done it again. It's my birthday tomorrow so DH and I decided that we'd all go for a curry in the restaurant opposite MILs. She's had no problem with this plan since I proposed it last week. But today she txt saying she'd rather cook dinner and we can eat it off trays on our laps in front of whatever boring sport FIL is watching on tv. 
I want to be a spoilt brat and just say that since its my birthday, just for once can I have some input... But she's so easily offended that I don't know if I can. I just want to go out for a meal for a change. Mehhhhh. 

Sorry. Needed that off my chest.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Seths hun I don't blame you for wanting to try to find a solution for Ethan as soon as possible. Must be horrible seeing him suffer :hugs: 
I dunno if you can, but is it possible to dilute the formula with a bit more water so he gets a bit more fluid?


----------



## Cherrybump

Nope hun they dont give us them :(. Sucks really as i really want one lol but ill get a sweep next week lol. 

I would just say to her that it might be your last time before baby is here for you to actually go out for a meal. It's your birthday hun i hope she knows this and its not hers. You should be allowed to do what you wanna do for your special day.. xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

Sorry. Needed that off my chest.[/QUOTE]

Urgh tell her to piss off. lol sorry im in a bitchy mood today (lack of sleep and too much snow :growlmad: ). It is your birthday not hers.. so just say thank you but I would rather go out for a meal with my family before the twins come and you cant do things like that for a while. ITs your special day... not hers so don't let her ruin it. I think she just likes to have some control! I hate in-laws/parents like that.. grrrr. And if she refuses then its just tuff shite.. you guys go out for a meal without her! 

Thanks hun :D I got loads more.. seth needs a hair cut though and next time some clothes on.. he was just out the bath and in his dressing gown so had to be careful taking the pics. 
no you cant dilute the formula as that would lead to diarrhea. I really dunno what to do with him. Its a case of... he has normal milk.. he gets constipated... he has comfort milk.. he gets diarrhea... whats the lesser of 2 evils. Then again to be honest I'd rather he had slight diarrhea than bad constipation. The poor boys in that much pain with it that he screams when hes trying to poo. xxx


----------



## Jellycat

Seth gorgeous pics of the boys. Hope Ethan's constipation eases soon

Noo - when are you announcing ? 

Cottlestonpie - your mil probably isn't thinking anything of it and just slow on the uptake. I'd just explain you don't often get to go out and would be nice to as last chance for before Bert and Ernie arrive that you would be able to enjoy going out..... If not get hubby to tell her :-0

Get my gtt results tomorrow but apparently my fasting blood overnight of 5.6 was on the high side and to expect to be borderline or fail tomorrow with the bloods. Makes me nervous :-(


----------



## CottlestonPie

I got DH to call her. She said two reasons why she suggested a tv dinner was because they're trying to save money and also because FIL won't leave the house. Even though it's only across the road he doesn't do "going out"... Didn't even come to our wedding last year. So now I feel bad that I'm asking them to spend money and I'm leaving out FIL. Ehh pfft. 

Jelly hope your results come back ok. I'm surprised they gave you the first result already. What time do you have to call them?


----------



## Jellycat

Could you and hubby go out on your own then they wouldn't be spending money. Organise to go round there's another night or is that really cheeky!

It was a fingerprick test which I didn't have last pregnancy so she did say could be different in my blood levels . need to call back after 3 tomorrow for the final results only 22 hours to wait now!


----------



## Cherrybump

Yeah you and hubby should still go hun even if they cant afford it. Its not like yous go out all the time. xxxx


Im gonna have little nap i think my eyes keep wanting to shut and ive just had to take my bra off. think im having we hot flush to :( booo 

I feel better just sitting in the bathroom lol much cooler xxx


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Cherry-Enjoy your nap cherry I need one too but have an appointment in an hour and I can't take the kids up and then wake them and dress them in that amount of time. 

Cottles- You and your hubby should just go and enjoy PFFT on inlaws.


----------



## massoma8489

Seth there so adorible how old is ur oldest ? And how's he reacting to the baby btw was he the only one befor the new baby? I'm wondering wat our princess is Gona react to the new baby by then she going to be 20 months but the boys are so cute Hun


----------



## massoma8489

Cherrybump said:


> Yeah you and hubby should still go hun even if they cant afford it. Its not like yous go out all the time. xxxx
> 
> 
> Im gonna have little nap i think my eyes keep wanting to shut and ive just had to take my bra off. think im having we hot flush to :( booo
> 
> I feel better just sitting in the bathroom lol much cooler xxx

Lol I thought I was the only one that takes the bra off lol it gets to annoying specily when I go to sleep


----------



## massoma8489

Thanks ladies for comints about massoma's pictures Aurora I don't do good with heat ether but better then snowing and being stuck in the houses lol


----------



## Cherrybump

I didnt even nap lol i seem to always do that i lay down and was closing and opening my eyes feel less tired and now watching the start of the soaps lol. 

Yeah i just had to whip it off now think it might have been little tight lol.

Im having little aches and pains still just had this weird pressure feeling as paige moved lol She's defo low down lol.


----------



## sethsmummy

massoma8489 said:


> Seth there so adorible how old is ur oldest ? And how's he reacting to the baby btw was he the only one befor the new baby? I'm wondering wat our princess is Gona react to the new baby by then she going to be 20 months but the boys are so cute Hun

thanks hun. seth is 3 years 3 months. he absolutely loves ethan, he always checks on him making sure ethan is ok. he was the only one until we had ethan so thought there would maybe be some jelousy but there has been nothing so far :flower: I am sure massoma will love the new baby :kiss: xxx


----------



## Noo

Everyone else pretty much knows as we've done our facebook announcement but my in-law's don't use facebook and have been in Canada for the last 3 weeks. Not sure when we're next going round there though but it'll be pretty obvious soon as I'm only 5ft 1 so only room to grow is out!


----------



## Jenny_J

Evening everyone 

Baby has had hiccups like 6 times today, hope she is ok. 

Feeling a bit anxious now when hubby is working nights. I know all id have to do is call, and he would come home, still don't like it though.


----------



## massoma8489

Jenny I know wat u mean my hubby used to work night time from 10 till 6 am I felt so empty with out him even though I stayed talking to him all night it still wasn't the same but try to look at it on the bright side u can see him in the day time my husband works from five am till six and when he's home he so tired that he eats showers stays half hour and sleeps good luck Hun and hang on it will get better


----------



## sethsmummy

Noo - ooo that means youll have an amazing bump :D Cant wait to see a piccy later on in your pregnancy :)

Jenny - morning hun :) awww Ethan always used to have the hiccups.. and still does now .. after every single feed lol. Sometimes he only gets them for a minute.. and others they last a good 10 mins and get quite strong. Really winds him up lol. 
How long is your husband working nights for hun? xxxx :hugs: xxxx

we have more damn snow :growlmad: It can just pee off.. im sick of falling/almost falling. I'm sick of being cold, im sick of the heating bill being huge and im sick of struggling with the pram getting through the snow/ice :growlmad:


----------



## Aurora_rose

I had my 20 week scan and im having a little boy! Im over the moon! 

Everything was working well no issues on the scan! Im properly on cloud nine! X


----------



## massoma8489

Cong Hun Aurora happy for u that ur scan went well


----------



## Jenny_J

massoma8489 said:


> Jenny I know wat u mean my hubby used to work night time from 10 till 6 am I felt so empty with out him even though I stayed talking to him all night it still wasn't the same but try to look at it on the bright side u can see him in the day time my husband works from five am till six and when he's home he so tired that he eats showers stays half hour and sleeps good luck Hun and hang on it will get better

I don't usually mind. I sleep better alone. I just feel anxious now in case baby decides to come and he is away. I also feel quite vulnerable, like I couldn't protect myself should I need to. 



sethsmummy said:


> Noo - ooo that means youll have an amazing bump :D Cant wait to see a piccy later on in your pregnancy :)
> 
> Jenny - morning hun :) awww Ethan always used to have the hiccups.. and still does now .. after every single feed lol. Sometimes he only gets them for a minute.. and others they last a good 10 mins and get quite strong. Really winds him up lol.
> How long is your husband working nights for hun? xxxx :hugs: xxxx
> 
> we have more damn snow :growlmad: It can just pee off.. im sick of falling/almost falling. I'm sick of being cold, im sick of the heating bill being huge and im sick of struggling with the pram getting through the snow/ice :growlmad:

He works shifts, so does nights for a week, every 3 weeks. Lucky his boss let him have 3 weeks off paternity leave, and my mom will book a week off after then, so I will be getting 4 weeks of help, that is a load off my mind. :-D


----------



## USAF_WIFE

30 weeks
 



Attached Files:







30 weeks with Fallon.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## sethsmummy

CONGRATULATIONS AURORA! welcome to team :blue: :happydance: 

Jenny - aww huni im sure everything will be ok.. if need be your momma instincts would kick in and youd be able to beat the incredible hulks ass ;) It was nice of his boss to give him 3 weeks paternity and im glad your mum will be there for the extra week too huni :hugs:

USAF - lovely bump hun :cloud9: 


oh oh we'v had 2 more poos!! the last one was a soft one too, well soft and kinda runny.. poor boy cant win lol :happydance: I think the water is finally kicking in yey!


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Thanks seths and yay for baby poop! LOL


----------



## massoma8489

USAF cute I still haven't took any pict yet for the belly it's just starting to show so far I gained 5 pounds 179 I feel so bloated can't wait to bring the baby and lose the weight I'm about to gain as much as our bumps are cute as much as I wish I could be little again 
I gess it's the pregnecy mode swings


----------



## massoma8489

Seth that happened with massoma she didn't pop for 3 day they told me that bcuz she didn't know how bcuz she was preemi baby but I was like yeaaaaaaa when she finally did


----------



## Jellycat

USAF - great bump 

Seth - glad things are starting to move for Ethan maybe once he's had abit of a clear out things will start getting into more of a routine for him

Afm - got gtt results and was no where near failing had level of 4.9 and the border level is set at 7.8, really wish the nurse hadn't got me worried yesterday for no reason. It means I performed better than with JJ.


----------



## realbeauty86

Congrats Aurora on the baby boy!

USAF bump looks awesome!


----------



## realbeauty86

Question for the moms- those who recently had their first baby or who didn't go directly in for a c-section or those who remember exactly what happen for their first baby, How did you know you were going into labor? I know most times doctors bring u in to be induced but I think my LO wants out lol. Im just anxious, nervous, all the above lol


----------



## Jenny_J

sethsmummy said:


> CONGRATULATIONS AURORA! welcome to team :blue: :happydance:
> 
> Jenny - aww huni im sure everything will be ok.. if need be your momma instincts would kick in and youd be able to beat the incredible hulks ass ;) It was nice of his boss to give him 3 weeks paternity and im glad your mum will be there for the extra week too huni :hugs:
> 
> USAF - lovely bump hun :cloud9:
> 
> 
> oh oh we'v had 2 more poos!! the last one was a soft one too, well soft and kinda runny.. poor boy cant win lol :happydance: I think the water is finally kicking in yey!

I can;t wait to start some martial arts again, but im guessing it will be a while before im up to that lol. When Sean is on nights, I get paranoid about break ins and such. Wouldn't bother me so much if I wasn't preggers lol, I know im just being silly though. Yeah his boss is pretty good like that, we are very lucky. My mom wont be helping out much, but at least il have compant for a couple of hours a day. 

Yay for poops!!! Im sure it will level out soon as his stomach settles.


----------



## Jellycat

realbeauty86 said:


> Question for the moms- those who recently had their first baby or who didn't go directly in for a c-section or those who remember exactly what happen for their first baby, How did you know you were going into labor? I know most times doctors bring u in to be induced but I think my LO wants out lol. Im just anxious, nervous, all the above lol

Typical things they say :
Loose bowel movements
Regular contractions/cramps that last a minute at a time
A show - sometimes a bloody show
Waters breaking - if don't go into labour naturally will be induced

For me from about 35 weeks I was getting hour episodes at a time of period like cramps
Then they would fade. I went 12 days overdue and couple of days before I had a bowel clear out. My waters went and instantly would be getting contractions every 5 minutes that lasted between 45seconds to a minute, within couple of hours they became stronger and closer together and just knew I needed to go to the hospital.

I'm wondering this time if it will be so obvious I'm in labour but just hope my instincts kick in.

How have you been feeling?


----------



## realbeauty86

Jellycat said:


> realbeauty86 said:
> 
> 
> Question for the moms- those who recently had their first baby or who didn't go directly in for a c-section or those who remember exactly what happen for their first baby, How did you know you were going into labor? I know most times doctors bring u in to be induced but I think my LO wants out lol. Im just anxious, nervous, all the above lol
> 
> Typical things they say :
> Loose bowel movements
> Regular contractions/cramps that last a minute at a time
> A show - sometimes a bloody show
> Waters breaking - if don't go into labour naturally will be induced
> 
> For me from about 35 weeks I was getting hour episodes at a time of period like cramps
> Then they would fade. I went 12 days overdue and couple of days before I had a bowel clear out. My waters went and instantly would be getting contractions every 5 minutes that lasted between 45seconds to a minute, within couple of hours they became stronger and closer together and just knew I needed to go to the hospital.
> 
> I'm wondering this time if it will be so obvious I'm in labour but just hope my instincts kick in.
> 
> How have you been feeling?Click to expand...

I dont think im near that stuff yet. I just wanted to know. Lately I can tell that he sits lower cuz I can tell when walking. I have had cramps from time to time but the dont last that long


----------



## massoma8489

Well I just had my first baby in 2012 January I don't know if that's early that was my second pregnecy but first living child never ignore pressure of the baby always get checked to see everything's ok I had pressure with both children one I ignored the pressure due to me ignoring it I lost a child at 19 week of 2011 then I got pregnet right after in may so be cuz of my history that time around I became scared so I went to my docter at around 19 weeks I had that same feeling of pressure turned out that my cervix was opening up so they tryed everything to save the baby up instill 34 week I was induced due to my water braking early at 32 weeks they weighted until 34 weeks and induced me and I had massoma but my point is that plz never think that's its normal always pick up the phone and ask or just make a stop to check everything a ok good luck Hun and take good care


----------



## massoma8489

Ok is it the pregncy or me I woke up screaming cuz of the most scarest dream is it normal to dream scary dreams while preg


----------



## Noo

Yup Seths. I think Ill be massive again. This is me at 13+5 (though think a lot is bloating at the minute). My fundus is level with my belly button at the minute. I wasnt this big with Coby until 18-20 wees :-\
 



Attached Files:







Bump 14 weeks.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Jellycat

Ahh no that's a cute rounded bump


----------



## Noo

It would be - But I shouldn't really be showing at 14 weeks :lol: I don't remember showing at all till around 17 weeks with Coby then I just woke up with a bump. I've not been at work for 10 days. They'll get a bit of a shock when I rock up :lol:


----------



## Jellycat

I started showing alot earlier 2nd time around and had alot more bloat too.


----------



## kraftykoala

I think you always show earlier with subsequent babies, I know I did!


----------



## Cherrybump

Wow Ive had the loose bowels and i get cramps every now and then nothing regular. Last night i had to use a hot water bottle just to help me get a better night sleep. I had few random pains but nothing regular that i could pin point it, Im just ready for the contractions or water to go but i think it's not going to happen and ill get to my app next week for the sweep lol. 

Sorry i wasnt on yesterday at all cant remember if i even posted in here lol i had really bad sleep the night before and when i woke up felt weak sore sick hungry headache. Mix of things. With pooping alot yesterday i couldnt go.. ive tired today also and only just gone :( been rather gassy though. 

Still got a mild head ache but i think ive have a little head cold also :( everything else seems back to normal and i got better sleep last night. I was at the cinema last night struggling to keep comfy lol seen gi joe 2..xxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Ooh gi joe... Can't argue with a bit of Bruce! 
Sounds like your body is getting ready! :D

Just had to share this... On my phone do sorry if it's huge... But I walked past my mirror last night before bed and my bump seems to have sort of flopped forward. I've still got up to 8 or 9 weeks left. Dunno how I'm gonna get much bigger, I feel huuuuge. 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v332/kjrandom/F03590AE-94DD-4B5C-B143-3BEA8C93B502-7278-000008C7073A1D64_zps5ad8af19.jpg


----------



## Jellycat

Cottleston your bump has certainly grown, do you think one has gone head down now hence the change of shape?


----------



## CottlestonPie

I'm not sure... I did wonder that but I'm not feeling many kicks up high. Still got Ernies bum in my ribs so he's still transverse. Bert can't make his mind up though so he could be anywhere lol


----------



## Cherrybump

I look bruce to. but i have to say i look channing tatum more... he was the reason for me nearly crying lol :(...


Ohhh i hope so would love to have her soon. Me and ryan just got a domino's and got some spicy wings they aint have spicy lol


----------



## massoma8489

Ok this is a question for the mommys that have a little one at home my daughter is 15 months and if anther child her age or younger try's to hit her or hits her she doesn't hit back or try to protect her self yesterday my niece hit her while I put both of them in the play n pack and my daughter just crys is it normal she used to grab things like anther child's hair or hand but now she doesn't do it any more ever sence I taught her not to do it it scares me that she can't protect her self


----------



## Jenny_J

Sorry iv been so quiet, id had such a horrible day, iv been trying my best not to cry for most of it. 

My midwife made me an appointment for Monday, the doctors is not open then, so she tells me to call the surgery to re-arrange the day. So thats what I do, and the receptionist tells me there is no room next week, only the week after. I tell the receptionist I need to be seen next week, quite urgently, so she tells me to contact the midwife directly. 

I need to see the midwife next week (36) weeks, as iv been on anti biotics, they found blood and protien in my urine (which the docs still dont have the results from) so it needs to be tested again, now iv finished the medication. I have a hospital appointment the week after, so I don't need to see her then. 

Anyway iv txt 5 times, called 3 times, her phone was off, and now she wont reply till Tuesday :( 
So iv sent a msg saying il go see my gp instead, and that I don;t want to see her again.
Im going to try and get a different midwife to come out to me when iv had the baby, this midwife has been nothing but a giant let down since the start. 

It really upset me that she wouldn't even reply to me. And that she wont see me at this late stage with the problems iv had :(

Im so sorry to rant on girls, I just feel like she has really let me and the baby down.


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Cottles and Noo- great bumps ladies!

Jenny- I am so sorry hun I hope you get everything sorted *huggles*

Cherry- you are almost there hun hang in there!

Massoma- I would not worry to much kids have bouts of roughness and sometimes my son will be aggressive back sometimes he just crys its normal.


----------



## massoma8489

Jenny omg that's not a midwife she's a disaster I hope everything works out thou today is my scan again update u ladies when I come bk thanks ladies its hard as a mother not to worry much I don't want to ice late her from other kids but I had to do it at least from my niece she scracts her to the point were she bleeds


----------



## CottlestonPie

Ugh Jenny she sounds awful. Why would she even book in appointments for a bank holiday? 
I don't blame you at all for wanting someone else after baby is here. You need someone reliable that you can trust, especially for the last few weeks of pregnancy and first few weeks post partum. Hope you manage to transfer to someone else hun x


----------



## CottlestonPie

I'm a bit poorly today. Woke poor little DS up this morning by almost flinging him across the bed :haha:
I woke up and instantly needed to rush to the loo but my arm was trapped under him so I just pulled it out and legged it! Poor thing. I feel bad but it would've been worse if I hadn't made it. Also I passed what I think might've been a bit of plug but its still early days so hopefully it'll grow back. I'm back in bed now getting BHs and trying to feel for movement but I think babies have changed position again (or ran out of room) because kicks are a lot more subtle now.


----------



## Cherrybump

Jenny think you did the right thing hun, Man my midwife look ahead before booking me in for my next app. she has all these things happening. So my app isnt the same day or time or place it has been my whole pregnancy. Not sure if thats cause i ask for the sweep and the other place is more afishent (i had no idea how to spell that nor does google spell check :S) 

Cottle i was like that this moring aswell and it wasnt a huge pee jut a dam dribblish lol but i had to go there and then. Ive still not lost my plug at all. I dont think im going to either lol 

I had a problem with poop though :S. All last week i had diarrhea then i get to wednesday and i couldnt go yesterday finally manage something but didnt seem worth it :S few girls say ive not to worry as ill be pooping like crazy again lol sorry for the info ...xxx


----------



## Jellycat

Cottleston that sounds like me this morning to onrushing to the loo had to go twice this morning and found a lot of jelly discharge which I think must be about of my plug too - how bizarre we both get it the same day. I'm not getting any BH though. Are the babies moving OK or do you need to get checked out?

Cherry - have to say bowel movements like that is what I had near the end with JJ. Have you tried something like fibre gel to keep you more regular ? Psyilum rusk I think is the main ingrediant


----------



## CottlestonPie

How strange jelly.. Glad its not just me though! I'm too much of a worrier lately. 
Had a bath and that got babies moving so I won't be getting it checked out. Braxton hicks are a normal thing for me now. Get them daily. Hourly even lol

Hope everyone's enjoying their long weekend so far! Xx


----------



## Jenny_J

Im pretty sure the infection is coming back :-( and docs closed till Tuesday :-/
I don't know what to do now.


----------



## Cherrybump

Jelly ive not tried that but im going to drag my sister to asda tomorrow so ill grab prune juice when i go down. Should write myself a little list of what i need lol.


----------



## Noo

Jenny_J said:


> Im pretty sure the infection is coming back :-( and docs closed till Tuesday :-/
> I don't know what to do now.

Ring delivery suite unless your unit has a 24/7 maternity assessment unit


----------



## Bitsysarah

Cherrybump has gone up for a section.. After her waters broke ... Paige was breech xx 

I have just heard from another group she is in.


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Aw man! I knew her water broke but not about the section! Will be looking forward to pics and her story.


----------



## sethsmummy

Bitsysarah said:


> Cherrybump has gone up for a section.. After her waters broke ... Paige was breech xx
> 
> I have just heard from another group she is in.

omg seriously... ooooooo excited, hoping all goes well for her! Cant wait for her update eeekkkk :happydance:


----------



## Jenny_J

The pains didn't get worse, il see how things go today snd keep drinking lots of water

Yay for cherry :-D


----------



## CottlestonPie

Lmg cherry! Good luck and congrats!!! X

I'm in bed at the mo with a tensed up bump. Been rock solid for hours and it hurts to move. Only felt one kick so far but trying to suppress my natural worrier and just get on with stuff.


----------



## Sparklegirl

Cherrybump had her baby ladies, she is sooooooo beautiful


----------



## CottlestonPie

Just saw on Facebook. So cute! Congrats again hunny!!! xx


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Yes I just woke up and saw as well congrats again as well she is precious!


----------



## realbeauty86

Ok everyone needs to put fb names up lol. So I can add, we're missing things here lol


----------



## Jellycat

Oh lovely news - congrats cherrybump


----------



## massoma8489

Awhhhhh great news


----------



## massoma8489

Ok I had an ultrasound yesterday and I was 16 and 3 days and in on team blue now I'm having a little boy I making it a surprise for hubby in the birthday cake going to make it blue from the inside his birthday is today march 30 can't wait till he comes bk home he has been asking me sence yesterday but I was insisting on not telling him I told him I will let him know Tommoro on his birthday I know I said I wanted a little girl but I'm happy ether way now I have one of each I'm so happy


----------



## Caitrin

Hello! I'm new and trying to combat my natural introvert tendencies by getting out there and posting, hope you don't mind! 

I'm almost 26 and pregnant with my first. Due Aug 25th and we find out the sex of the baby in 9 days, I can't wait! I've fluctuated over the pregnancy but I'm about a size 18 US currently. My OH is loving that my curves are getting curvier. I haven't really worried over my weight with the pregnancy except a slight concern I might develop gestational diabetes because my mother has diabetes. I'm resisting the impulse to see ice cream as a pregnancy superfood though that's honestly helped along by the baby who doesn't seem to like too much sugar! 

Excited to meet you all!


----------



## massoma8489

Welcome caitrin


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Caitrin said:


> Hello! I'm new and trying to combat my natural introvert tendencies by getting out there and posting, hope you don't mind!
> 
> I'm almost 26 and pregnant with my first. Due Aug 25th and we find out the sex of the baby in 9 days, I can't wait! I've fluctuated over the pregnancy but I'm about a size 18 US currently. My OH is loving that my curves are getting curvier. I haven't really worried over my weight with the pregnancy except a slight concern I might develop gestational diabetes because my mother has diabetes. I'm resisting the impulse to see ice cream as a pregnancy superfood though that's honestly helped along by the baby who doesn't seem to like too much sugar!
> 
> Excited to meet you all!


Welcome! I am also a size 18! Oh and I am 26 but this is my third! My mom has diabetes and I have made it through 3 (well almost 3 she is due in June) pregnancies without getting GD or Diabetes after birth so try not to worry hun!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Welcome Caitrin!
Congrats on team blue Massoma!

I've had about 3 or 4 BHs that felt like actual proper contractions today. One at 7:30 this evening stopped me in my tracks and I had to breathe through it. So painful! Since that one they've been less painful but kinda constant. Little bit worried about early labour but I'm fairly certain it's nothing and just strong BHs because I'm so chuffing big right now. These babies WILL cook for another 5+ weeks dammit. 30w tomorrow. Oosh.


----------



## USAF_WIFE

CottlestonPie said:


> Welcome Caitrin!
> Congrats on team blue Massoma!
> 
> I've had about 3 or 4 BHs that felt like actual proper contractions today. One at 7:30 this evening stopped me in my tracks and I had to breathe through it. So painful! Since that one they've been less painful but kinda constant. Little bit worried about early labour but I'm fairly certain it's nothing and just strong BHs because I'm so chuffing big right now. These babies WILL cook for another 5+ weeks dammit. 30w tomorrow. Oosh.

Yeah, I think they get worse each pregnancy eh? Plus you have two! I was up lastnight/morning with some bad ones and got abit worried but the more episodes I have the more I think just painful BH. GAH! I hope the babies stay cooking too hun they need extra time to chunker up!


----------



## Jellycat

:hi: Caitrin welcome to the thread

Masooma - congrats on the :blue:

Cottleston - try and take it easy I want bert and Ernie to stay put another few weeks yet. 

Afm - need to moan I've been absolutely shattered today and was unable to have a nap due to bil and family coming round this after whilst I was yawning throughout. JJ has a high temp this evening that won't come down with ibuprofen nor calpol so need to stay up with him to make sure he doesn't get any worse etc. so he's in bed with us in his nappy whilst dh is snooping his head off when I woke him to help get the meds taken by JJ he moaned ..... So why am I the one who has to stay awake all night . He's now moaned because the tv was too loud and woke him up grrrr I'm so annoyed with. His sleep always seems to take priority.


----------



## realbeauty86

So happy we are now in the month of April. This means a lot of babies will be born this month, including mine. Yay!!! Lol. Is anyone else as excited yet nervous as I am?


----------



## Jenny_J

Im super excited :-D

Just 22 days to go till I have the section. 

Baby is hiccuping every day now, on round 2 at the moment :-D


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Jenny_J said:


> Im super excited :-D
> 
> Just 22 days to go till I have the section.
> 
> Baby is hiccuping every day now, on round 2 at the moment :-D

Really close hun! Hiccups are awesome eh? Jiggles my whole belly when Fallon does it. :haha:


----------



## realbeauty86

It's funny watching them hiccup while getting an ultrasound.


----------



## realbeauty86

I forgot who's naming their baby niamh, I think that's it. I see a lady on TV with the same name. Now I can pronounce it lol its def a unique one


----------



## sethsmummy

:hi: Caitrin :hi: welcome to pp&p :kiss:

Sorry im not on much atm ladies. having a bit of a rough time with Ethan just now we have now gone from being constipated and having hard poo... to him struggling and straining all day and it coming out very watery. :dohh: I think a trip to the GP is in order. he is also really unsettled between his feeds at the moment.. it takes ages to calm him down and even then he is having times where he wakes up crying. And to say he's not a cryer..thats a big thing. 

I hope you are all ok xxxxxx


----------



## Jenny_J

realbeauty86 said:


> I forgot who's naming their baby niamh, I think that's it. I see a lady on TV with the same name. Now I can pronounce it lol its def a unique one


That would be me :-D 
Iv heard the name around a couple of times, but its not common in England. It's ss common as Emma or Sarah in Ireland though.


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Jenny_J said:


> realbeauty86 said:
> 
> 
> I forgot who's naming their baby niamh, I think that's it. I see a lady on TV with the same name. Now I can pronounce it lol its def a unique one
> 
> 
> That would be me :-D
> Iv heard the name around a couple of times, but its not common in England. It's ss common as Emma or Sarah in Ireland though.Click to expand...

I thought it was you Jenny, I tried to search to make sure but could not find it. I am awful about being wrong and getting all :blush: about it! Pfft on me for not posting! LOL!


----------



## realbeauty86

Its just so happens that the lady was from Ireland. Its crazy, I've never came across someone with that name in the U.S


----------



## Noo

realbeauty86 said:


> Its just so happens that the lady was from Ireland. Its crazy, I've never came across someone with that name in the U.S

You have Neve Campbell (think she's Canadian though?) but obviously it's not spelt the same way :)


----------



## massoma8489

Hi everyone I'm back sorry I haven't been on here for a while now any ways told u ladies I'm having a baby boy already new thing is they started me on progstral it's a shot from keeping me not to contract too too too early as my history of Mis. And premuture dilivery going to be every week ontill 36 weeks if I make it that far good news is my cervix is still closed and I wish it stays closed till its time and I moved to my own place still see my parents I'm close to there house but so far so good life's changed and I'm happy to the way things are how's every one been doing btw weather was beautiful b 4 I moved that is lol 55 degrees but now it's like down to the 30 again ahhhhh get it over with already it's time for some hot weather


----------



## Jenny_J

:dohh:


USAF_WIFE said:


> Jenny_J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> realbeauty86 said:
> 
> 
> I forgot who's naming their baby niamh, I think that's it. I see a lady on TV with the same name. Now I can pronounce it lol its def a unique one
> 
> 
> That would be me :-D
> Iv heard the name around a couple of times, but its not common in England. It's ss common as Emma or Sarah in Ireland though.Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it was you Jenny, I tried to search to make sure but could not find it. I am awful about being wrong and getting all :blush: about it! Pfft on me for not posting! LOL!Click to expand...

Lol im the same, im sure our babies steal part of pur brains lol



realbeauty86 said:


> Its just so happens that the lady was from Ireland. Its crazy, I've never came across someone with that name in the U.S




Noo said:


> realbeauty86 said:
> 
> 
> Its just so happens that the lady was from Ireland. Its crazy, I've never came across someone with that name in the U.S
> 
> You have Neve Campbell (think she's Canadian though?) but obviously it's not spelt the same way :)Click to expand...

Maybe there are not many Irish people in US? 
Yeah Neve Campbell pronounces her name like Nev, but it's meant to be said as Nee-ve


----------



## bubble89

Hello ladies. I am new to baby and bump. This thread is amazing. I tried starting to read from the very beginning but you were moving so fast there was no way I could keep up. I am definitely a plus size mummy to be and I would love to join your amazing thread. I am currently 15 wks 6 days and have an appoinment with a consultantn tomorrow 
:(. You all seem to lovely and I look forward to getting to know you all through your magical journeys. Our due date is the 18th Sept anybody due around the same time????

Bubble xxxxxxxxx


----------



## realbeauty86

Jenny: actually here in Chicago there are a lot of Irish in certain areas. I just need to get out more lol


Congrats bubbles and welcome!!!


----------



## Noo

Welcome, Bubble. I'm due 26th September but hopefully will deliver the week you're due as I've asked for a section x


----------



## bubble89

Thanks Realbeauty :).

Hi Noo, is this your first?
How has your pregnancy been so far?
Also is it normal to see a consultant at 16 weeks or is it because I am plus size?
It must be good in the respect as to you know when your little bundle is going to arrive :).


----------



## Noo

bubble89 said:


> Thanks Realbeauty :).
> 
> Hi Noo, is this your first?
> How has your pregnancy been so far?
> Also is it normal to see a consultant at 16 weeks or is it because I am plus size?
> It must be good in the respect as to you know when your little bundle is going to arrive :).

No, this is my second child. My son is 8. 

I've no idea why you're seein the consultant. It would depend on your BMI. My Trust you only see the obstetric team if your BMI is above 35 though I am seeing mine due to past obstetric history and not my BMI (33.6). I saw him at 12/40 and will next see him at 20/40.


----------



## Cherrybump

Aww i thought i posted my birth story here for you ladies :| must have click off before i did lol anyways here it is :)

Friday even i was just about to stand up and go pee after watching eastenders as you do lol. As i stood up this gush of liquid came running down and i said to Ryan ( i think i just wet myself but im not sure it was even pee) so i wobble to the loo. (If my waters, no pee oh crap) lol He rang his mum and i rang my mum while sitting on the loo. My plug was coming out as i wipe also. I was leaking quite alot of fluid which was still going as i got to hospital. Ryan rand the hospital up for me as i couldnt get out from being stuck inthe toilet and was told to come right now. We waited for his mum to pick us up which was just after 9 i think it was. 
We picked up my mum and then headed to the hospital.

I was having contractions about a mind after my waters went and each one was getting stronger and they were coming closer together to.

We arrived at the hospital and i struggle to get out the chair as i was still leaking fluid i can to take a toilet with me so i didnt soak the car. 

Waited for about 15-20 mins before getting seen as i stood up to follow the lady i had another big gush got to the loo and i had to pee into a bowl for them to check it :S lol my pj's were completely soaking (also should mention that i had changed my underwear like 3 times before leaving the house. My first pair of pjs were soaked so i put leggins on they were soaked so another pair pjs to the hosp lol).

Was then taking into another room to have my cervix checked and she felt around my bump. She said that paige was lying in breech position and was going to get someone else to check also as i told her about my 36 weeks app and my midwife noting it down as she was head down still :s i then got a scan to get her position and it was right she was breech. Heading back to the room i was in i was having a very strong contraction and could barely move. When my cervix was checked i was 2cm (i forgot to say this first) we waited in the room for a bit as i was still contracting strong, was giving pain killers which never kick in. I was then told id have to have a section and they told me what was going to happen etc. I had little cry to myself was i was scared to hell of having a section....

Some guy came in and told me what was going to happen when i got up there and how much longer i had to wait until they were prep up. Was about 10-15 mins later before we were taking up stairs. Have to say once my back gown came off all my modest went out the window . 

I was put on a bench for the to put the epidural in my back. was little sore as you have you have you back arched right and i was trying not to focus on my contractions at the same time. 


[Baby woke up lol so its taking extra 40 odd mins to get this post finished]

Finally after getting those jags in my back and helped to lay down and wired up to machines. My op started.

By 00.10am Paige was born into the world 30th March 2013 weighing in at 6lb 10oz (midwife said she'd weight 8 pound something lol)

Took ages to stitch me back together and we were off to a on site thing as they could get my heartrate monitor right through the op so i was hook to a monitor for a while before being taking of onto a labor ward. 

Last few days have been a total blur but it was worth it. although on the 3rd i was really constipated and felt like crap and had mention to the midwife about going to the loo so much i did had some diarrhea so i was moved into a single room with a toliet attached. Felt like i had a virus because they had to wash there hands coming in and out or the room and wear a apron to. they thought it could have been something else but im glad it wasnt. was hard to go to the loo with a baby and no one to watch her lol most of the time it was gas trapped lol but it was super on comfy. 

Glad im home now, Paige is a handful but i wouldnt change her for the world.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Cherry I saw your story in 3rd tri... Congrats again hun!
Seths, how's Ethan doing hun?

Sorry girls my minds gone blank and I've forgotten what I was meant to reply to. Sorry I've been a bit quiet. Other than Toby's party I've been feeling really rough and super sorry for myself so I'm just trying to get on with things.


----------



## sethsmummy

hey bubble hun :hi: welcome to pp&p :D I think it could be because you are plus size hun. In some trusts bigger women are consultant led... although i only saw a consultant at first because i asked to due to fears from previous pregnancy and birth. 

Cherry - congrats again hun. :D I hope your up on your feet properly soon.. its all worth it :cloud9:

Cottleston - sorry to hear your not feeling too good hun :hugs: Not much longer to go hun and you will have your boys in your arms :hugs: is your dh helping out more now your further on? 
I'm having a rough time with Ethan hun. I am deff phoning the doctors tomorrow. He has been really unsettled at night time... which has now turned into all day since Friday. hes also started to struggle to latch onto bottles/dummy at times, he has A LOT of gas which hurts him and his poo is still bad.. he acts constipated... i.e all the leg scrunching, screwing up his face, crying etc and then its comes out looking like diarrhea. His last 2 have been a little more solid but look all slimey. And today has been the worst... he has been too hot all day.. even stripped right down he was hot to the touch (his temp was fine though) and hes come out with a rash on his face either side of his eyes.. little pinprick red dots which could be heat rash :shrug: I did the clear glass test and it went away so that calmed me down a little. He has had maybe 4 hours sleep since he got up this morning and even right now is sat watching the football in his swing whilst falling asleep. I'm going to take him into the bedroom and put him into bed with me to see if he will settle that way till dh comes to bed. Going to keep a close eye on him through the night and try get him into the doctors first thing... and if need be ill call an ambulance out if i get more worried. I'v kind of wondered about teething... but dont know if it could be that this young... his gums have white bits on (gp told me it wasnt thrush when she was out the last time although ill ask about that too) and he has been eating his hands an awful lot even after a feed. I was going to wait to ask the health visitor about all of this but im sick of being fobbed off by her. I know somethings not right :growlmad: 

hope your all ok ladies xxxx :flower: :kiss: xxxx


----------



## massoma8489

Cong cherry so happy for you it's all worth it ethier way by se section or by viginal birth my husbands birthday is on march 30 lol his sprizzzz was the baby's gender it was on his cake


----------



## massoma8489

Welcome bubble I'm due on September 10 and have a history of not making it to my due date usually to early were baby didn't survive or premuture baby at 34 weeks so fingers crossed I can make it to my due date once again welcome


----------



## Cherrybump

thanks ladies.


----------



## Sparklegirl

Hey ladies, had my check up today, & blood pressure was pretty high, had to have urine checked & lay on machine for 40 min to check blood pressure.. urine was fine but blood pressure didnt go down..... 
... so im being induced 2morro... i finally get to meet my little munchkin :cloud9: :happydance:
I am soooooo excited, scared & nervous @ the same time all i want to do is :cry: lol..
dh is on his way home, he will meet me @ hospital, i hope he gets there on time :dohh: talk about being stressed :dohh:

Also ladies i will keep u updated when i can.. but plse plse plse dont say anything on fb


----------



## Cherrybump

Ooooh sparkle good luck hunni :) cant wait for your update xxxxx


----------



## sethsmummy

Sparklegirl said:


> Hey ladies, had my check up today, & blood pressure was pretty high, had to have urine checked & lay on machine for 40 min to check blood pressure.. urine was fine but blood pressure didnt go down.....
> ... so im being induced 2morro... i finally get to meet my little munchkin :cloud9: :happydance:
> I am soooooo excited, scared & nervous @ the same time all i want to do is :cry: lol..
> dh is on his way home, he will meet me @ hospital, i hope he gets there on time :dohh: talk about being stressed :dohh:
> 
> Also ladies i will keep u updated when i can.. but plse plse plse dont say anything on fb

:wohoo: Good luck hun!! So sorry your bp is being unstable hun i hope it comes down after delivery... and i hope hope hope that the induction process is fast for you :hugs: :hugs: And I hope yoru DH makes it in time hun.. i have everything crossed for you xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jenny_J

Hiya I hope everyone is ok. Sorry iv not been on much, iv got a really bad back, and unbelievable pelvic pressure and pain, I can only just manage to walk around the house :-( 
I dont think Niamh will wait another 19 days, I can feel her head right there!


----------



## sethsmummy

Jenny_J said:


> Hiya I hope everyone is ok. Sorry iv not been on much, iv got a really bad back, and unbelievable pelvic pressure and pain, I can only just manage to walk around the house :-(
> I dont think Niamh will wait another 19 days, I can feel her head right there!

oooo whens your next midwife appointment hun? :( is nothing helping the pain hun? have you tried all the things like hot water bottles and hot/cold pads? :hugs: :hugs: not long hun and its all over with and you will the beautiful little Niamh in your arms xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Sparkle oooohhh good luck hun! Hope everything goes well for you and hubby gets there in plenty of time. 

Jenny, eek! I wonder how long she'll keep you waiting. 

Seths, any improvement with Ethan hun? 

Afm, I've spent the past 24hrs with vomitting and diarrhea. Great fun. Liquids are going straight through me so I'm dehydrated which is making me pass out and making bump rock solid and really tight. It's like I've had a constant BH all day. So uncomfortable. I had Toby to look after too but I'm worried about my passing out if he's here so I'm sending him to his aunties tomorrow so I can try to relax, get some more fluid in me and hopefully get better. Tummy bugs are eeeeevil.


----------



## Jenny_J

I see the midwife tomo, id defo mention this but doubt she can do much to help. 
Iv tried paracetamol and hot showers, it doesn't help :-( im a pretty miserable heffer at the mo. 

Im walking like a gorilla that's shat itself lol


----------



## sethsmummy

awww hun i hope you feel much better today?? Get as much rest as you can while your sister has Toby hun :hugs::hugs:
ethan is a little better, we had his first normal poo last night but he puked all over me whilst pushing it out... then again when he started with the hiccups. he still has his rash though. a friend has told me to try him with colief as its supposed to be really good?? 

aww jenny :( sorry nothings working hun. if not tried already deff try hot water bottle thats what helped me on bad days. lol i had to laugh at your gorilla thats shat itself lol i literally have that image in my head now :haha:

sparkle - GOOD LUCK TODAY HUN!!!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Colief is good but expensive do try and get it on prescription if you can hun
Glad to hear he's pooping now though xx

I'm a bit annoyed with DHs work. Theyve been bugging him to get a dr note that explains that I have spd and need help during the day as I'm finding it a struggle doing day to day activities and would benefit from having someone at home to help me. (ie DH working from home).
Took me ages to find a doctor who would actually write a letter and now we've handed it in to his work they're saying that a) they need a doctor to explain what spd is rather than just "she's got it"... b) the letter said that one of the activities I struggle with is running around after a toddler so DHs work won't accept it because they don't want him doing childcare during his working hours. I'm getting so frustrated. I mean, I understand they don't want him bunking off work but he's converted out spare room into a home office (he even built his own desk ffs), does more work at home than he does in the office, does overtime for them most weekends and at least 3 days a week... All to prove that he's capable of working and helping me at the same time and now we're having to jump through hoops to get what we need. 

This is probably no big deal in the real world but I'm ill, feeling sorry for myself, and super ratty. So having to phone a doctor and practically dictate a letter to suit someone else when we've already done everything we've been told we need to is pissing me off.

Sorry for the essay ladies. Need to let off steam. God only knows what his work will do if I find myself on bed rest.


----------



## bubble89

Cottleston - that sounds awful. It sounds like he does well more than he should for the company it's about time that they give something in return and look after their employees. They shouldn't be allowed to ask for information on what is wrong that is confidential. The doctor's note should have been more than adequete. Hope you feel better soon, sounds like your having an awful time of it.

Massoma - aww i really hope everything works out for you this time. I am really sorry for your loss. I have everything crossed.

Seths - thank you :) glad to hear ethan done his first normal poo. Poor wee mite. Must have been really bad if he was sick at the same time. Hope he is back to himself soon.

Sparkle - Good luck I have everything crossed for you. Enjoy every moment :)

Cherry - Congratulations that sounds like it all happened so fast. Glad paige is ok. How are you recovering after the C-Section?

As it turns out the consultant appointment is to discuss injections called fragmin. I have to inject myself with this thing for 5 days to 2 weeks after the birth and depending on my health I was going to have to take it during the pregnancy as well. Thank goodness they have agreed just after. The good thing was I got to hear little babas heartbeat and it was absolutely incredible :D.

Hope everyone is doing well.

xxxxxx


----------



## sethsmummy

bubble89 said:


> As it turns out the consultant appointment is to discuss injections called fragmin. I have to inject myself with this thing for 5 days to 2 weeks after the birth and depending on my health I was going to have to take it during the pregnancy as well. Thank goodness they have agreed just after. The good thing was I got to hear little babas heartbeat and it was absolutely incredible :D.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> xxxxxx

ooo these are stingy! i had to inject myself for 9 days after birth! my stomach looked like a darts board lol x


----------



## sethsmummy

CottlestonPie said:


> Colief is good but expensive do try and get it on prescription if you can hun
> Glad to hear he's pooping now though xx
> 
> I'm a bit annoyed with DHs work. Theyve been bugging him to get a dr note that explains that I have spd and need help during the day as I'm finding it a struggle doing day to day activities and would benefit from having someone at home to help me. (ie DH working from home).
> Took me ages to find a doctor who would actually write a letter and now we've handed it in to his work they're saying that a) they need a doctor to explain what spd is rather than just "she's got it"... b) the letter said that one of the activities I struggle with is running around after a toddler so DHs work won't accept it because they don't want him doing childcare during his working hours. I'm getting so frustrated. I mean, I understand they don't want him bunking off work but he's converted out spare room into a home office (he even built his own desk ffs), does more work at home than he does in the office, does overtime for them most weekends and at least 3 days a week... All to prove that he's capable of working and helping me at the same time and now we're having to jump through hoops to get what we need.
> 
> This is probably no big deal in the real world but I'm ill, feeling sorry for myself, and super ratty. So having to phone a doctor and practically dictate a letter to suit someone else when we've already done everything we've been told we need to is pissing me off.
> 
> Sorry for the essay ladies. Need to let off steam. God only knows what his work will do if I find myself on bed rest.

what a complete farse hun! I hope you can get it all sorted. and your dh is entitled to emergency time off to look after you regardless of what work say although i dont think they have to pay him for it xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey bubble. Im not to bad. think because i wasnt looking forward to the unexpected section im worring like crazy over the scar lol.

Ive got my rubella jag at ten to but im going to ask the nurse to look at my scar to as i noticed the plastic thread sticking out :S as i dont really look down there im not sure if that was always there or if that what the mean by dissolve lol it was leaking some fluid but as been better since im cleaning it a heck of alot more. now its this thread sticking out bugging me :s.


----------



## bubble89

sethsmummy said:


> bubble89 said:
> 
> 
> As it turns out the consultant appointment is to discuss injections called fragmin. I have to inject myself with this thing for 5 days to 2 weeks after the birth and depending on my health I was going to have to take it during the pregnancy as well. Thank goodness they have agreed just after. The good thing was I got to hear little babas heartbeat and it was absolutely incredible :D.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> xxxxxx
> 
> ooo these are stingy! i had to inject myself for 9 days after birth! my stomach looked like a darts board lol xClick to expand...

ooh no that sounds awful :(. that sounds really sore how are you finding it having the two kiddies? I would love to have 2 but wonder if it's hard.
xx


----------



## bubble89

Cherrybump said:


> Hey bubble. Im not to bad. think because i wasnt looking forward to the unexpected section im worring like crazy over the scar lol.
> 
> Ive got my rubella jag at ten to but im going to ask the nurse to look at my scar to as i noticed the plastic thread sticking out :S as i dont really look down there im not sure if that was always there or if that what the mean by dissolve lol it was leaking some fluid but as been better since im cleaning it a heck of alot more. now its this thread sticking out bugging me :s.

aww that is totally understandable. Hope you got on ok with the docs and that everything is ok with your scar.
xx


----------



## sethsmummy

bubble89 said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bubble89 said:
> 
> 
> As it turns out the consultant appointment is to discuss injections called fragmin. I have to inject myself with this thing for 5 days to 2 weeks after the birth and depending on my health I was going to have to take it during the pregnancy as well. Thank goodness they have agreed just after. The good thing was I got to hear little babas heartbeat and it was absolutely incredible :D.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> xxxxxx
> 
> ooo these are stingy! i had to inject myself for 9 days after birth! my stomach looked like a darts board lol xClick to expand...
> 
> ooh no that sounds awful :(. that sounds really sore how are you finding it having the two kiddies? I would love to have 2 but wonder if it's hard.
> xxClick to expand...

they are not too bad dont worry hun. They just sting for the first few seconds after you inject it. I'm loving it hun.. to be honest its not much harder going from the one.. to two. it takes a bit more effort going out of the flat but apart from that its great :D DS1 absolutely loves DS2 :cloud9: he is the perfect doting big brother :cloud9: xxx


----------



## kraftykoala

I'm having to inject myself with Clexane twice a day for 6 weeks! My tummy is all bruised :(


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies, Well i went to the doctors for my jag but i can't get it as it not in my notes that ive to receive it :s so she went to find my file but it wasnt there she thinks the midwife still has it so until she can find it whats going on i cant get that darn thing:( seems pretty pointless now i wish i just waited at the hospital for it but the person was to busy with another thing :( 

But i got her to check out my scar as i noticed plastic thread dangling out she cut it off and pop something on the area that was leaking and a waterproof badge on it :) to help dry it out lol thank god. i just dont wanna pull it off after lol im sush a worry so so lol 

oooh Paige stayed awake for like hour or 2 today :) thats when i took those piks that are on facebook lol i just put her back down. I was feeding her some milk and i winded her to the next milk all the milk came back up and all over ryans pillow :| lol had to give him one of mines lol xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

wow krafty.. thats a long time to be doing it. :( :hugs: 

Cherry - that sucks! I hope they get it sorted out soon hun. Glad you got your wound sorted out though :D I bet Ryan was gutted when she threw up on his pillow.. haha my dh would have seen his ass!

Sparkle - Congratulations hun!! Alyssa is absolutely beautifull! <3


----------



## Jellycat

Sparkle - congrats !


----------



## CottlestonPie

Cherry, sorry about the hassle at the doctors... At least you got something out of it though and you sorted out that thread! The pictures on Facebook are so precious... Such a gorgeous lil thing! 

Sparkle, I saw your FB announcement... Congratulations! She's beautiful, you must be chuffed to bits!

Afm- still a bit poorly. But im not throwing up now so one is concerned apart from me so I'm just staying in bed hoping it goes away.


----------



## Jenny_J

I don't have you on fb but congrats sparkle, hope to see pics on here soon :-D

glad you have stopped puking hun, hopefully your on the mend now :-D


----------



## USAF_WIFE

I only have 3 of ya on mine lol! Congrats anyways sparkle!


----------



## Cherrybump

i just went onto facebook and looked her profile up lol awww baby is cutie pie xxxcongrats hun


----------



## bubble89

sethsmummy said:


> bubble89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bubble89 said:
> 
> 
> As it turns out the consultant appointment is to discuss injections called fragmin. I have to inject myself with this thing for 5 days to 2 weeks after the birth and depending on my health I was going to have to take it during the pregnancy as well. Thank goodness they have agreed just after. The good thing was I got to hear little babas heartbeat and it was absolutely incredible :D.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> xxxxxx
> 
> ooo these are stingy! i had to inject myself for 9 days after birth! my stomach looked like a darts board lol xClick to expand...
> 
> ooh no that sounds awful :(. that sounds really sore how are you finding it having the two kiddies? I would love to have 2 but wonder if it's hard.
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> they are not too bad dont worry hun. They just sting for the first few seconds after you inject it. I'm loving it hun.. to be honest its not much harder going from the one.. to two. it takes a bit more effort going out of the flat but apart from that its great :D DS1 absolutely loves DS2 :cloud9: he is the perfect doting big brother :cloud9: xxxClick to expand...

Thanks for that :). Aww good I'm glad. I bet you its so cute watching them together :). It will soon be the norm getting out and about together too :). btw your pics you posted of the two of them are gorgeous :).

xxx


----------



## bubble89

kraftykoala said:


> I'm having to inject myself with Clexane twice a day for 6 weeks! My tummy is all bruised :(

aww that's awful hope you don't have many of those 6 weeks left. xxx


----------



## USAF_WIFE

I think I am losing plug ladies, I am having super lots of discharge and a good deal has been snotty strechy. I mean loooads of discharge ugh!


----------



## realbeauty86

I think I'm starting to lose discharge as well USAF. When I go to the bathroom just to urinate, I see pieces of something and it ain't the tissue I wiped with lol. Hopefully that's not tmi...

Sparkle - soooo happy for you, Congrats. I can't wait for pics.


----------



## sethsmummy

oooo ladies it does sound like plug!

USAF hopefully yours regenerates though with you only being 31 weeks. Although you can loose your plug weeks before you have baby. 

Thanks Bubble :) It is rather cute sometimes... like when seth sits in front of ethan and tries to give him his dummy or wants to sit and hold him :cloud9: 

ooo btw ladies did you know that you can give your baby paracetamol from the day they are born?? Apparently you can.. i was told by the GP when i phoned about ethan the other day. x


----------



## USAF_WIFE

sethsmummy said:


> oooo ladies it does sound like plug!
> 
> USAF hopefully yours regenerates though with you only being 31 weeks. Although you can loose your plug weeks before you have baby.
> 
> Thanks Bubble :) It is rather cute sometimes... like when seth sits in front of ethan and tries to give him his dummy or wants to sit and hold him :cloud9:
> 
> ooo btw ladies did you know that you can give your baby paracetamol from the day they are born?? Apparently you can.. i was told by the GP when i phoned about ethan the other day. x

I think she will stay in I have never had issues with preterm labor or anything haha.


----------



## Cherrybump

ooooh can you seths? thats handy to know lol. :) i would have thought after a few months lol xxxx


----------



## Cherrybump

forgot to say whooo for loosing your plugs lol xxxx


----------



## sethsmummy

Cherrybump said:


> ooooh can you seths? thats handy to know lol. :) i would have thought after a few months lol xxxx

yup she asked if i had given him paracetamol and i said no hes too young... and i got "no hes not.. we can give babies paracetamol from birth mum" i was like oh... ok she said they just put it on boxes 2 months to cover their own backs. but i wouldnt like to guess the dosage for a baby under 2 months. 

Usaf - thats good hun :D x


----------



## Cherrybump

Awww thanks for letting me know


----------



## Jenny_J

sethsmummy said:


> oooo ladies it does sound like plug!
> 
> USAF hopefully yours regenerates though with you only being 31 weeks. Although you can loose your plug weeks before you have baby.
> 
> Thanks Bubble :) It is rather cute sometimes... like when seth sits in front of ethan and tries to give him his dummy or wants to sit and hold him :cloud9:
> 
> ooo btw ladies did you know that you can give your baby paracetamol from the day they are born?? Apparently you can.. i was told by the GP when i phoned about ethan the other day. x


It says on the box from 2 months :-/


----------



## Noo

Personally I wouldn't give newborns paracetamol unless it was for a very good reason or serious illness unless you're very competent with drug dosages and calculations. We're very reluctant to even give it on delivery suite. The dosage will be based on the baby's weight which is individual to each baby.


----------



## sethsmummy

Noo said:


> Personally I wouldn't give newborns paracetamol unless it was for a very good reason or serious illness unless you're very competent with drug dosages and calculations. We're very reluctant to even give it on delivery suite. The dosage will be based on the baby's weight which is individual to each baby.

I didn't even know you could give a baby under 2 months calpol :S I was rather shocked when the GP asked if i had given him any to bring his temp down. I almost told my sister off when she said she had given her youngest 1ml of calpol at 2 weeks old. I hate giving it after the first imms never any sooner than that. 

Jenny - apparently thats just to cover their own back as like noo said its all based on babies weight. I think it should say a dosage per weight on the box.. when seth was in hospital at 1... they were giving him a lot less than we had been because of his weight... where as id always gone off what the box said for his age. Its actually quite scary to think that you could overdose your baby without even realising it... especially if they are like seth and are very small. 

Hope you have all had a good day today guys... i am soooooooooo ready to get into bed :sleep::sleep::sleep: xxxxxxx


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Made a huge mistake today... I had not eaten for hours nor had anything to drink all day and went shopping! My tummy was tight and waddling around was painful and I swear to god I have never sweat so much in my life! I was dizzy and had to have hubby get me water! GAH! Some lady walked by me and was like "Tell me you are having that baby soon" I was like uh, ya I am 8 months pregnant.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Hope you're ok now USAF Hun x

So looking at average fetal weights, the combined weight of the twins is about the same as Toby was at birth. But with extra fluid and stuff. 
And theres slso the fact that I'm recovering from a tummy bug which has left me tired, dehydrated and unable to eat.... But yeah, I totally deserved the shitstorm I got this morning because I didn't do enough washing this week and *shock horrir* I left a hoodie on the radiator to dry instead of bringing it upstairs (even though I'm constantly told I shouldn't bring hoodies upstairs because.. I don't even know why)

Urghhhhhh. Men are idiots.


----------



## sethsmummy

CottlestonPie said:


> Hope you're ok now USAF Hun x
> 
> So looking at average fetal weights, the combined weight of the twins is about the same as Toby was at birth. But with extra fluid and stuff.
> And theres slso the fact that I'm recovering from a tummy bug which has left me tired, dehydrated and unable to eat.... But yeah, I totally deserved the shitstorm I got this morning because I didn't do enough washing this week and *shock horrir* I left a hoodie on the radiator to dry instead of bringing it upstairs (even though I'm constantly told I shouldn't bring hoodies upstairs because.. I don't even know why)
> 
> Urghhhhhh. Men are idiots.

:o are you serious?! holy shit... is Keith totally incapable of sticking a load of washing on? I hope you told him what for hun... you are not the only one in the house and he is by far more capable of doing the washing than you are at the moment... inconsiderate twat. (sorry) And why on earth are you not allowed to leave things on radiators to dry... thats where all my washing dries... and the not beinging hoodies upstairs :s ... ugh your man needs a reality check. I really, really hope he is going to pull his finger out his ass once these babies come along hun! :hugs::hugs:

Usaf - I hope you are ok now hun... that must have been jst a little bit scary :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Jenny_J

Cottle hun, you have to stick up for yourself, else he will clearly just treat you like crap. 

If my hubby said that to me id laugh, and then lrobably slap him upside the head, send your hubby over here, il sort him lol


----------



## CottlestonPie

Haha thanks for the offer hun!
It's ok I made him feel bad and he apologised... Then got ratty about something else. He's in one of those moods where the only reply I can bring myself to say is "whatever" and not rise to it. He's in the garage now and I've cranked up the Pearl Jam so I'm happy!
Also on the plus side, it's after these moods that he feels bad and buys me ice cream :haha:


----------



## sethsmummy

Haha thanks for the offer hun!
It's ok I made him feel bad and he apologised... Then got ratty about something else. He's in one of those moods where the only reply I can bring myself to say is "whatever" and not rise to it. He's in the garage now and I've cranked up the Pearl Jam so I'm happy!
Also on the plus side, it's after these moods that he feels bad and buys me ice cream 

urgh what is it when men :S seriously.. i think they all need to sit up and realise how hard pregnancy actually is. ooo make sure he buys you the decent stuff hun! not that it makes up for his crap x


----------



## sethsmummy

https://i46.tinypic.com/1zlvyfc.jpg 
https://i49.tinypic.com/nnr42e.jpg brotherly love :cloud9:
https://i46.tinypic.com/x1yiok.jpg
https://i46.tinypic.com/23j1vs5.jpg making mummy realise he is not her little baby anymore!
https://i45.tinypic.com/2jg4etd.jpg first time in his ring
https://i50.tinypic.com/11sm1vo.jpg its that good hes gone to sleep xxx


----------



## realbeauty86

Aw... so cute Seth. What kinda ring is that? Is it like a boppy? I want one, so expensive tho. Smh.


----------



## realbeauty86

Im officially considered full term today. Yay me!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## realbeauty86

My tickers update slow, Idk y. It should say 37 weeks today


----------



## sethsmummy

:happydance: woot for full term hun :happydance: its just in inflatable ring hun https://www.amazon.co.uk/Sit-Me-Inf...990&sr=8-2-fkmr0&keywords=lamaze+blow+up+ring theres an amazon link for it. 

Ethan is having a seriously unsettled day hes spent most of it crying :(


----------



## realbeauty86

Aw poor baby... I wonder what's wrong with him or is that normal


----------



## Jellycat

Happy full term real beauty !


----------



## realbeauty86

Thank youuuuu... im so excited lol


----------



## CottlestonPie

Urghhh because the dr has fobbed me off all week I'm getting paranoid and every tiny pain I get I'm panicking in case it's an infection that they can't be atsed to look for. 
Apart from still not rehydrating despite drinking shitloads, I'm still getting faint episodes and just now I can't stand up because the uterine pain is too much. All through my back and bump feels really tight... Like a contraction pain but constant. So obviously now I'm like what if it's related and there's an infection spreading through and the pain is actually in my kidneys? Sigh.


----------



## USAF_WIFE

CottlestonPie said:


> Urghhh because the dr has fobbed me off all week I'm getting paranoid and every tiny pain I get I'm panicking in case it's an infection that they can't be atsed to look for.
> Apart from still not rehydrating despite drinking shitloads, I'm still getting faint episodes and just now I can't stand up because the uterine pain is too much. All through my back and bump feels really tight... Like a contraction pain but constant. So obviously now I'm like what if it's related and there's an infection spreading through and the pain is actually in my kidneys? Sigh.

Sorry hun! I feel you though I can't stand well because of tightness and I keep getting sharp pains in my belly button and dagger like pains and pressure in my foof area. I am freaking out since I am a worry wort I can't imagine how you must be feeling with two in there jesus! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sethsmummy

Cottleston i think you should push to get yourself checked out hun... make the gp listen to you. that does not sound normal at all hun and if all else fails goto L&D hun. If an infection is left and gets really bad it can cause pre-term labor hun :hugs::hugs::hugs:

USAF - hope you are ok too hun. I know i got a lot of pains and foof pains but they didnt get really bad till nearer the end. 

Wish there was a button to press to make pregnancy easy! 

realbeauty - no its not normal hun. I'm not sure whether it was being caused by trapped gas or the fact he is constipated again. he fell asleep around 9:20pm and stayed asleep till 3am.. then back down till 8am. so far since he got up he has been ok.. im just hoping he stays that way. xx


----------



## Jenny_J

CottlestonPie said:


> Urghhh because the dr has fobbed me off all week I'm getting paranoid and every tiny pain I get I'm panicking in case it's an infection that they can't be atsed to look for.
> Apart from still not rehydrating despite drinking shitloads, I'm still getting faint episodes and just now I can't stand up because the uterine pain is too much. All through my back and bump feels really tight... Like a contraction pain but constant. So obviously now I'm like what if it's related and there's an infection spreading through and the pain is actually in my kidneys? Sigh.


If I were you I would make an emergency app with the doc, sounds like you have a renal infection, which can become quite serious in pregnancy. I only had a uti and was having contractuons, my doc said its a good job I went in (as I wasn't going to) else labour would of started.


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies, im so naughty and skipped to the last page. I wasn't on yesterday due to visiting family for the first time since coming home. Didnt have much sleep either as it was my night to look after paige and it was ryans last night lol.

My little cranky bum is waking up i think... only put her back down 8.30am i think :s... Saying that i think she may have done the loo *shakes head* lol. 

My scar is looking better got badge taking of yesterday and the midwife was pushing down to see if any more was leaking safe to say none :) but she'll check again today..And this is my last day of the midwife she said :( so i should be getting sign off and getting HV.

My mum is super kind to giving me money for food i didnt ask but pretty chuffed and she is also buying me an electric pump which im going to pay her back for as the manual ones are USLESS!!!! lol but i did squeeze a total of 4oz out yesterday evening only manage once a day as its so tiring for my hand.. so i hope to get that this week :).. 

Oh cranky bum aint waking up :D i need to somehomw get her to stay up later in the evening so she'll sleep better through the night or so all these baby websites keeps telling me say lol. xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

Thats more for when they are a bit older hun. At this age its just kind of "i am your master and you do as i want" lol. She will eventually start going longer by herself but at only a week old shell still not go too long between feeds. Ethan has only just started to go longer than 3 hours between his feeds during the night. Day time is still every 3 hours but night time he can go upto 4 hours now. Or last night he went 6 hours BUT he had been up screaming ALL day. 
I'm glad your mum is helping you out hun.. have you got your child tax credits and child benefit stuff sorted out yet hun? That will be really handy for you as its an extra 50something for child tax and then 80 every 4 weeks for child benefit. It takes a while to come through though when its your first claim so the sooner its sorted the better :) 
Woot for your scar being better hun :D :happydance: Hopefully now it wont be long till its fully healed. Oh no its like a huge milestone being signed off from the midwife isnt it lol. I didnt really like mine though so i was happy... dont really like the health visitors either :nope: 
how did the visits go hun? xxx


----------



## USAF_WIFE

GRRRRRR! I get to have another freaking pelvic because of the BV that just won't STAY AWAY! I have had it! They are concerned about it never leaving and causing me preterm labor!


----------



## Cherrybump

i phone for the forms last week and ive just got the tax credits one through i need to get the child benefit still.. hopefully soon so i can call up the lady at the council to give me a hand with them. 

I just expressed and omg i was pretty much falling asleep. i do hope mum gets the electric one for me soon i cant handle this manual no more :( xx


----------



## Noo

Cottles - for pain your shouldn't be seeing the GP anyway. You should be contacting delivery suite/labour ward


----------



## CottlestonPie

I didn't contact anyone in the end. I seemed to be ok this morning and both my GP and the MAU had previously just told me to basically man up and deal with it so there was very little point in me bothering them.


----------



## Cherrybump

Wow thats nice of them eh. Hopefully not much longer to go hun and you'll be pain fee a bit lol xx


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Just copying and pasting from my facebook for those that are not added had a scan today pretty much her kidneys are still dialated and I have to go back. 

So I was hoping for good news but nope.. not horrible news yet but her kidneys are not where they need to be and her chest is measuring abit larger then need be so I am being told it might be smart to test my sugars again. Really not happy at the molment.


----------



## realbeauty86

USAF: aw I hope things get better for baby. I'll add u to my prayers, maybe when she's full term things will be right on point =) 
I've never heard of a situation like that so im just hoping for the best like I always do


----------



## USAF_WIFE

realbeauty86 said:


> USAF: aw I hope things get better for baby. I'll add u to my prayers, maybe when she's full term things will be right on point =)
> I've never heard of a situation like that so im just hoping for the best like I always do

Thank you hun I am very stressed over this and hope it improves. I feel like its my fault things are wrong. :cry:


----------



## realbeauty86

Im pretty sure its just one of the many things that can happen. Don't beat yourself up @added stress won't help u or baby. Just do what they suggest and hope for the best. *positive thinking*


----------



## sethsmummy

awww USAF - sending you lots of love and hugs hun.. hopefully its like was said on fb and she might just be a big baby. I will keep my fingers crossed for you hun and hope that it all resolves itself.

how is everyone else doing? Cottleston how is your pain hun? Are you feeling any better? xxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

USAF, thinking of you hun. Hopefully it's nothing serious and everything will work out and you'll have a perfect lil lady xx Whatever happens though hun, it is never your fault, remember that xx

Seths, how's Ethan doing hun? I'm doing ok thanks hun. The pains are gone, just the usual spd, stretching, etc now. I've not been pukey since Wednesday last week but still suffering from bum sickness... Although part of me is kind of glad it's not the opposite problem! I'm drinking twice as much to make sure I'm staying hydrated so I'm not worried. Never thought I'd be relieved to get my puffy legs back lol


----------



## Jenny_J

Im feeling a bit better today as iv received legal advice about my work. They basically have ignored me and wont return my smp1 form, so im writing a formal letter, recorded delivery, stating that they have 7 working days to reply with proof its getting sorted, else it's being forwarded to solicitors. 
Iv had 0 income for ages, they dont even have to pay me, just fill out the forms and return it!!

Got my last growth scan tomo. Hoping my urine is ok, as I think I might be getting another bladder infection :-/

Hope everyone is doing better x


----------



## realbeauty86

Hey all =) 

Afm :spd sucks ass lol. Its still driving me crazy. Its getting harder to walk around a lot, now of all times when the doc tells me to, to help bring baby down. I feel like it'll be any day, thanks to cramping that I've had the past couple days. Im learning to be patient cuz I know God has a certain date so im trying lol. Im ready tho!!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Jenny, what?! I dunno why but I thought that was all resolved ages ago. I can't believe theyre still dragging their feet. Will your SMP be backdated?

Real, sorry you're suffering hun. Spd sucks so much. Hopefully you wont have much longer left now!
I finally got my appointment and I'm going for my initial physio assessment tomorrow at 8am. If I can get there!


----------



## Jenny_J

They are total imbeciles!! And im not giving them any more chances. They are getting the hard treatment now. Yeah I can claim my mat benefit up to 24 weeks after baby is born. Ya can't believe they would leave a preggo penniless can you? Assholes!!


----------



## Cherrybump

Thats pretty shocking jen i hope you get that sorted out like.

I finally got my forms for child benefit and child tax credit so i gave my rent adviser a call and she is getting me an app hopefully next week to help me fill them in. 

I check out the healthy start grant thing as i wasnt entitled before you cant get it if you get working tax credit how gay is that. So i dunno whether to go ahead and apply for working tax credit aswell or not. Will have to see what my adviser says when i go in.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Humm dunno what to do ladies... I've felt decreased movement from the twins (especially Ernie I think) over the past couple of days. Part of me wants to get checked out just to be safe but the other part of me (backed up by DH) is telling me to chill out and wait til the scan on Monday. I've got my "not a baby shower" meal tomorrow and I don't really want to celebrate twins while worrying that they're ok but at the same time I don't wanna waste anyone's time getting checked when thetes only 3 days til the scan. I can't use the Doppler because I can never pick up both heartbeats now. Too much baby and placenta in the way. Merrrr.


----------



## Jenny_J

CottlestonPie said:


> Humm dunno what to do ladies... I've felt decreased movement from the twins (especially Ernie I think) over the past couple of days. Part of me wants to get checked out just to be safe but the other part of me (backed up by DH) is telling me to chill out and wait til the scan on Monday. I've got my "not a baby shower" meal tomorrow and I don't really want to celebrate twins while worrying that they're ok but at the same time I don't wanna waste anyone's time getting checked when thetes only 3 days til the scan. I can't use the Doppler because I can never pick up both heartbeats now. Too much baby and placenta in the way. Merrrr.

Can you make them respond by prodding them? Thats what I do when im worried. If not id just go get checked hun.


----------



## CottlestonPie

I've had a cold drink, something to eat, bath... All the usual and only felt one kick. I'll try something sugary with lunch and see what happens. If nothing then I'm gonna call I think.


----------



## Cherrybump

Yeah i would give them a call if your defo not feeling them much hun. keeps us posted xxx


----------



## USAF_WIFE

I hope the boys are ok Cottles. 

AFM- As some of you know husband got in an accident last night in our new van with my son. They are ok but now comes the price tags involved and the fear that the damage that happened my be something that repeats and causes issues which is why we bought new. We have savings but this will eat most of it. I am thankful that it was not worse and my baby and hubby are fine. Though now I am so effing stressed over money we just stopped fearing things and BAM! Had a serious panic attack over this last night poor little guy and Fallon were freaked out. :(


----------



## realbeauty86

Aw man... seems like we all have some kind of stress going on right now.

Cottles: as long as u can get to the doctors, just go. No need to keep worrying, you'll just have 2 scans. The more the merrier. I do hope the boys are ok. He may just be being lazy right now. I think they have their phases.

USAF: glad things weren't worst with the accident, it is a bummer tho that it had to happen now of all times. Hopefully things are a bit eased where the lil ones aren't going nuts. Get some rest.

I think we all have money probs. There are things I need and can't get, and I dont wanna worry hubby about them because he's stressed also. We just got a car and his job is acting crazy when it comes to giving him hours. Smh. Just craziness. We're both just ready for lil one so we know its all worth it and just to be happy about something =)


----------



## realbeauty86

Aw man... seems like we all have some kind of stress going on right now.

Cottles: as long as u can get to the doctors, just go. No need to keep worrying, you'll just have 2 scans. The more the merrier. I do hope the boys are ok. He may just be being lazy right now. I think they have their phases.

USAF: glad things weren't worst with the accident, it is a bummer tho that it had to happen now of all times. Hopefully things are a bit eased where the lil ones aren't going nuts. Get some rest.

I think we all have money probs. There are things I need and can't get, and I dont wanna worry hubby about them because he's stressed also. We just got a car and his job is acting crazy when it comes to giving him hours. Smh. Just craziness. We're both just ready for lil one so we know its all worth it and just to be happy about something =)


----------



## Cherrybump

usaf- sorry to hear about the accident glad they are. i stress enough about money hun ive borrowed loads from my mum see trying to pay it back *sigh* i get paid next week wont be much need to get these forms in asap for child benefit and tax credit should give us lil more to play with xxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

USAF, sorry to hear about the accident hun. Glad everyone's ok. Sucks to hear you have money stresses Hun, hope you can get something sorted to ease the stress. 

I got the boys checked. Spent forever on the trace because Ernie would not. stay. still! 
So yeah, they're fine but I feel 100% better now I know that.


----------



## Cherrybump

glad to hear the boys are ok cottle xxx


----------



## Jenny_J

Great news Cottle :-D

Im sure we must get used to small movements they make, and not notice them sometimes.


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Glad the boys are ok. It is not really money issues as we have nearly 3k in savings its just going to take a hit from our insurance and my husbands ticket. *sigh*


----------



## Jellycat

USAF sorry to hear about the accident but glad no one was injured

Cottleston - glad both boys are doing well. I had to go to be monitored today as I've been feeling reduced movements too, but I'm under extreme personal stress and upset which worried me too but mW reassured me that what I'm going through will not be detrimental to the baby which was reassuring.... I just don't seem to feel all the movements.


----------



## Cherrybump

Aww jelly glad your lo is doing well to. You girls need to relax some more. put your feet up and let them men do all the work lol.. 

Easy said that done i know im meant to be taking it easy but i find myself doing all the cleaning and tidy :(. I just dont wanna over do things and pull my scar.. I noticed it looks red and my right side has been sore. Ive read that its meant to go itchy :( this aint going to be good as you can scratch it lol. I seen you can put bio oil on it to. But i really dont wanna risk putting anything on it to earlier lol 

when they say you get a 6 week post natal check you get it at 8 weeks :S stupid uh but this will be done the same time paige get her shots :(

Ok this little girl is only sleep every 2-3 hours today and yesterday... i swear i just put her down at half 12.30 and now she is up again...


----------



## blessfull

has any one had problems wit not getting detail in there scan due to there weight ?


----------



## Cherrybump

nope sorry x


----------



## Jenny_J

Only when baby was 20 weeks and under hun.


----------



## CottlestonPie

I was told my 12w could be fuzzy due to extra padding but it wasn't that bad.


----------



## realbeauty86

I didn't think my pictures were that clear and when they did the scan of his heart they couldn't see certain things due to my weight but for the most part it was rarely normal I believe. 


Afm: I have been cramping this weekend, having hicks and yesterday I got nauseous. Idk what the nauseous part is about but im hoping these are signs of beginning labor. My cramps haven't been off and on more like constant. Half a day, then a couple times they woke me up in the middle of the night. They are quite irritating, because I hate cramps lol. Someone PLEASE tell me something good lol is this the beginning of labor or sound like it?


----------



## blessfull

realbeauty86 said:


> I didn't think my pictures were that clear and when they did the scan of his heart they couldn't see certain things due to my weight but for the most part it was rarely normal I believe.
> 
> 
> 
> what did they do to see the extra heart parts ?


----------



## realbeauty86

They said they saw the most important parts but they did have me turning from side to side


----------



## realbeauty86

Theres nothing to worry about. Did they tell u something to make u worry?


----------



## CottlestonPie

Oooh! Hope this is the start of something Real! 

Just had my 32w scan. BOTH babies are breech. Fml.


----------



## realbeauty86

Awww Bert and Ernie dont wanna act right huh lol. My kid so stubborn im surprised he's head down. My hubby and I said it would suck if he turns when it's time to get out lol


----------



## kraftykoala

I couldn't get an accurate NT scan at 12 weeks because of my weight


----------



## blessfull

yeah they had me rolling left and right, and said they way the baby is lying and my weight the coudnlt see the valves and chamber sections


----------



## Cherrybump

Oh dear cottle hose boys are giving you a run for your money lol. Your having a section aren't you or were you going to try natural? if they are still breech will it be a section? xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

I wanted to try natural (ish- vaginal with epidural)... But if they both stay breech I'll be booked in for an elective section. I'm meeting with a consultant next week so hopefully I'll know more then x


----------



## Jenny_J

Ahhh cottles, I hope they turn for you hun.


----------



## Cherrybump

Wow fingers and toes crossed they both turn head down for you. Keep us posted to. These babies this year have been all naughty and turning breech lol xx


----------



## realbeauty86

Blessfull sounds about right. If they need to see again they'll just try when baby gets bigger. That's what I was told.


----------



## Bitsysarah

blessfull said:


> has any one had problems wit not getting detail in there scan due to there weight ?


As I have gone on yeah...it seems the further along the more difficult. Have recently started to worry something may have been missed. Hopefully all will be ok, I am being induced tomorrow due to high bp.

They have had difficulty getting full heartbeat traces due to my weight, which is embarrassing, they sometimes have to hold the monitor on me for the whole time :(


----------



## Bitsysarah

Hey guys, just an update. I am being induced tomorrow due to my bp. Nervous as hell, but really enjoying all you updates, birth stories and photos... I can't wait to post my own. I will keep you all updated! I am hoping that it is quick, but aware that it may take a few days. 

Speak to you all on the flip side lol...........


----------



## Noo

Bitsysarah said:


> blessfull said:
> 
> 
> has any one had problems wit not getting detail in there scan due to there weight ?
> 
> 
> 
> They have had difficulty getting full heartbeat traces due to my weight, which is embarrassing, they sometimes have to hold the monitor on me for the whole time :(Click to expand...

As soon as they break your waters for your induction they will probably put an FSE (Fetal Scalp Electrode) clip on baby's head to get a better trace and not need to hold it on you xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Good luck Sarah! :D


----------



## Mrsmac02

Hi. Could I pos join? Im a plus size FTM due on 29 August and have so many questions! 

Pa good luck to the last who is getting induced tomorrow! Xx


----------



## USAF_WIFE

I have had no issues getting clear scans. :)


----------



## realbeauty86

Omg!!! I KNEW I had to hold that damn monitor cuz of my weight. When getting the nst done. They have it where two women are n a room and I was mad because my faint sound of a. Heartbeat wasn't loud but when skinny women come, its loud as hell lol. They need to better technology for us pregnant women.

Anyhoo... Sarah you're so lucky lol. Good luck tomorrow, hopefully everything goes smooth!!!

I think my BP may be up, I've been having headaches everyday now since Thursday.


----------



## Cherrybump

welcome to the group hun. :) H+h 9 months xxxx

Im so drain lol even thought ryan has paige last night i fell like i need the nap lol. x


----------



## Bitsysarah

Update!


No Noah yet...they originally were concerned about my first trace on the ward..no acceleration so starting talking about a csection. The second one improved, so attempted to put propess in, but cervix to high and closed...talked about csection again. This afternoon at 3:30pm they tried the propess again with me in stirrups...it worked..but bloody hell, I needed gas and air....labour does not bode well 

Plan is leave propess in for 24 hr, if nothing happens by 3pm tomorrow, they will go straight to csection.

As of yet.....there has been nothing/ no contractions..but it's only been four hours.


----------



## realbeauty86

Well Sarah seems we're in similar boats. I came to the hospital bc of my headaches, turns out my BP is high and they are keeping me. Im being transferred to a.better hospital and I may be getting a c-section.. good luck to u Sarah. Hopefully our lil ones will be here soon! I'm nervous as hell lol. I'll try and update when I can.


----------



## Bitsysarah

realbeauty86 said:


> Well Sarah seems we're in similar boats. I came to the hospital bc of my headaches, turns out my BP is high and they are keeping me. Im being transferred to a.better hospital and I may be getting a c-section.. good luck to u Sarah. Hopefully our lil ones will be here soon! I'm nervous as hell lol. I'll try and update when I can.

Race you lol
Good luck .... You will be fine I am sure :)


----------



## Cherrybump

wow section have defo increased haven't they eh. Well all i can say is good luck to you both and you'll have a great support from us on here due most us having a section to lol x


----------



## USAF_WIFE

I'm not having a section! I will be an odd ball! Nuuuu!


----------



## massoma8489

Hi everyone it's been a very long time sence I posted just been bizzy with life and my 15 month old baby girl and my pregnecy any ways ladies how has every one been so far so good on my pregnecy with me btw I gotta a question for everyone when did u go shopping when u were pregnet what week of the pregnecy or month ethier way


----------



## CottlestonPie

Good luck Real and Sarah!
Massoma, I have barely done any shopping... I should probably hurry up lol

It's 5:30am and I've been up and down all night feeling rotten. If this is Tummy Bug 2.0 I'll be seriously unimpressed. Can't stand being ill.


----------



## realbeauty86

Hey all ... yesterday was rough for me, BP was 174/81. They got it down and Continuing to keep it down. They gave me cervadil last night and only dilated 1cm. They tried the balloon thing but cervix and stuff too high. So now I'm on pitocin, soon to get an epidural because they think it's best then back to the balloon thing so hopefully baby will get here some time tomorrow. Sarah u may beat me lol but I hope not haha!!!

.


----------



## realbeauty86

Hey all ... yesterday was rough for me, BP was 174/81. They got it down and Continuing to keep it down. They gave me cervadil last night and only dilated 1cm. They tried the balloon thing but cervix and stuff too high. So now I'm on pitocin, soon to get an epidural because they think it's best then back to the balloon thing so hopefully baby will get here some time tomorrow. Sarah u may beat me lol but I hope not haha!!!

.


----------



## Cherrybump

I cant remember what month i started shopping i did get alot of things for xmas though. I think i waited until november Januray when most things were in the sale. 

If you see something in the sale go for it lol best chance at getting them cheap enough lol.. 

xxx


----------



## Bitsysarah

Update from an impatient momma to be

Propess did not work at all, theatre was busy tonight.... So I am due for a c section in the morning, unless Noah decides to leave of his own free will. They have decided not to try any further induction methods because of my bp.


----------



## rowleypolie

For all of you like me, worried about a section, here's a good article. I am going to ask my doc some questions at the next appointment. I am not super comfortable with her, and I have had 2 vaginal births, so I want another. I am so nervous she will force me into one....
https://www.ourbodiesourselves.org/book/companion.asp?id=21&compID=125


----------



## CottlestonPie

Eek, all I'm getting from that link is "you are more at risk than skinny people and guaranteed to have problems" so I stopped reading. Not much of a comfort for those who don't have a choice... I'm bricking it as it is!


----------



## Cherrybump

I had a section hun. Was super pertifered something i never wanted to go through and tipically this baby had to be breech so i had to have one. The op was fine its the recovery that got me. First day your suck in bed and you'll need help to get baby changed and fed. me and a few other girls ive spoke to said we all felt hopeless not being able to do anything for our baby and relying on people to come and help you. specialy with them being short staff and your waiting ages for someone to answer your buzzer. 

Im now 2.5 weeks after my section my scar is healing well and i can say whay hey to laying on my sides again. cant wait to lye on my tummy like i use to do lol..

I wont ever be as scared of a section again.. You are defo best reading up on them and dont worry yourself sick about it either. They spray you with water to see if you can feel it. and after i was numb from shoulders down one of the ladies came to my stick and said she just poke me and you didnt feel it lol.. 

If you find your self shaking away like i was she said it normal. Your in the best hands. Afterwards when your home remember there is a huge support system on here loads of girls are having sections also. 

I hope your get your natural birth hun, but if not they dont worry to much xxxxx


----------



## Bitsysarah

CottlestonPie said:


> Eek, all I'm getting from that link is "you are more at risk than skinny people and guaranteed to have problems" so I stopped reading. Not much of a comfort for those who don't have a choice... I'm bricking it as it is!

Same here, should not have read it 12 hours before a section and extremely obese :(


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Hey ladies! GL to those having some babies and working on getting those little ones out! lol! Hope everyone else is doing well.

AFM- I went to my class today on using the meter to check my sugars and ive not eaten anything since 9 last night they used me to show everyone how to use the thing and my blood sugar was 84. I dunno if that means anything yet because I need to see how my body does with food I guess. :shrug::shrug::shrug:


----------



## kraftykoala

My 3rd section was a dream and I was heavier than with either of the first two. There's no reason it shouldn't be straightforward, I had no problems that weren't related to the fact I'd already had two and so had a lot of scar tissue.


----------



## rowleypolie

Really? I skipped down to the section about what to ask if you have a section. I guess it's more geared towards trying to prevent and not comforting if you already have had one or are planning on it.... Sorry guys!

I found it insightful because this is my first experience at this hospital and now I know what to ask and what to not do...


----------



## Jenny_J

Morning ladies, how is everyone? 

5 days left for me now, time is dragging! !!! 

Got my last midwife appointment today. :-D


----------



## sethsmummy

IM BACK IM BACK!

Sorry iv been MIA ladies as some know my stupid laptop charger died on me! the new one just came this morning.

BITY and REAL - Good luck ladies :D I cant wait to see some piccies :happydance:

:hi: to any new ladies i have missed! Welcome to plus size and pregnant and the best bunch of women i have ever met in my life :kiss:

PLEASE do not worry about c-sections. Especially if it is a planned section! I got myself so worked up about mine before hand because of all the stories i had read about bigger woman your at risk of this that and the other.. its going to go wrong because your fat bla bla bla

IT WAS A DREAM

I loved my section.. and would happily do it again. The only problem i had... fitting on the damn operating table lol.. my flab hung over the edge :cloud9: most embarrassing. oh and the vomiting once back on the ward but that was soon sorted out. I was up on my feet the same day! I wasn't allowed to lift Ethan from his cot though.. was told id be shouted at if they caught me doing it lol. I had the Cathater removed at 6am the next morning.. shower at 7am (by myself) and never looked back. I didn't need an ounce of help after that point. I was discharged on the Thursday (had section on tuesday) and as soon as i got home i went a 20 minute walk to pick up ds1 from nursery :) the next day i was out doing my grocery shopping. I was carrying ethan in his carseat from day 3... and hoovering and getting the pram up/down stairs from 3 weeks. The best thing to do is just listen to your body... it will soon tell you if you are ready to do something. 
I was nowhere near as incapacitated as i thought i was going to be.. and needed no help from DH with dealing with ethan. Now after 6 weeks im perfect :D I get a few little twinged of pain on the right hand side but apart from that its all great. 

USAF- I am so sorry about the crash hun! I am so so glad everybody was ok though.

massoma - i was shopping from around 9 weeks lol. 

For you uk ladies... if anyone doesnt have a cot yet .... https://direct.asda.com/Cot,-Mattre...-£120/BUN17BAB001,default,pd.html?cgid=601011 this is a cot,mattress AND disney bedding for £120!! amazing deal!


so AFM - Ethan has been swapped milks onto HIPP Organic combiotic and its so much better for him... he is pooing every day!! now the flip side.. the first week on it he put on around 8oz.... BUT when he was weighed this week.... he had lost 1oz! Which also means dropping a full centile in his red book so he is now on the 9th centile. The health visitor is back again on Wednesday to weigh him and if he hasn't put on any weight still or has dropped more centile's then he is being reffered upto the hospital to see the doctor that seth saw when he was little. 
As for Seth... he had his 3 year development check yesterday (he has to have yearly ones) and he is sooo far behind where he should be on everything apart from his sight and visual learning. SO he is now being reffered for a FULL detailed development and sensory check and will no doubt end up back under the care of his pediatric specialist. So ofc with this happening i almost lost it with my sister when she posted on FB about how her life has no meaning.. shes "just a mum" wishes she had something worthwhile to do.. doesn't appreciate the kids just now... I wanted to just scream at her at least she has 4 healthy children who have had no problems :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: Managed to hold my tongue though.. wouldnt do any good me having a go at her. All of her friends pansied around her saying "ooo poor you" when really it should be "get a freaking grip you ungratefull cow! there are people out there whose children are not healthy or who cant have at all and your moaning about 4 perfectly healthy children because they are not well behaved when its the way YOU have made them" 


We had a bad week this last week... the laptop charger died... then ethan not putting weight on... the washing machine broke (beyond repair) and then seth failing his development review :cry: 

Sorry bit of a rant there :blush: oh oh something else for uk ladies.. ARGOS have a wicked offer on for a playmat.. its down to £41 from £55! I got one for Ethan https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3486937.htm you can also get it on ebay too for the same price. 

hope you are all ok <3 xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

oh and i shall upload some new pics later <3


----------



## Noo

Aww the cot bundle is out of stock :(


----------



## sethsmummy

Noo said:


> Aww the cot bundle is out of stock :(

it says on mine that its in stock :S unless they send them from your local asda store xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Welcome back seths!
Sorry everything all seems to be happening all at once.... And omg if my sister had moaned like that knowing what was happening I would no way be able to bite my tongue so kudos hun! 
Hope Ethan's weight levels out or goes up. Has anyone said why it might be happening? Fingers crossed for the next appointment!
As for seths development... All LOs develop at different rates and learn at different speeds. As long as he's a happy healthy little man, that's the most important thing. I haven't even questioned he fact that Toby hadn't been invited for his 2 year check. I don't think he had a 12-18 month one either. He's happy, loved and he IS learning stuff at his own pace and showing interest in things so I'm happy with that. 

Omg I totally didn't think to look in the baby event for a cot mattress! Just ordered one, tenner off. Bargain. Thanks hun!

Afm, I'm feeling low today. ~9lb of baby in my belly with two bums putting pressure on my pelvis is creating havoc with my spd. I'm still a bit "meh" about potential c section. Toby's having a whiny day and DH has been working from home so I've been fetching him drinks, food, etc. I want my beeeeeed!


----------



## Noo

Oooh it's back in stock now! Ohh decisions!


----------



## Cherrybump

Omg seths: i thought i was over doing things.. You know how you said or someone mention that someone else on their ward had a section and she didnt get out of bed feed her baby or change i cnt mind and whoever it was was right out of moving around man i thought that was going to be me stuck in bed more than a day. I was like you i was determined that i would be out of bed the next day lol and was home after 3 days to. 

Feel like a trooper lol the only thing i did when i got home was sleep and change and feed paige lol including doing a load of washing :| really should have just kept my butt on the couch lol being a lazy sob but i glad i didnt glad to be able to move around helps with recovery ive read lol..

Oh and welcome back xx

Cottle what are you doing fetching that man drinks?? he should be showering you with things, being at your beck and call 24/7 lol men Pffft!! they are all useless at times


----------



## CottlestonPie

Haha I moan endlessly and refuse to do it unless Im going to the kitchen for myself or Toby anyways! 
As for showering me with things... Ehhh, I can go without that as long as I get some peace and quiet every once in a while lol


----------



## sethsmummy

thanks cottleston. its ok haha its how things usually go for me! They'v no idea why ethans not gained.. the doc thinks reflux.. but i just dont think he is being sick enough for that to be the cause. hopefully on wednesday he will have gained again or at least stayed on the 9th centile. 
yeah i know they do hun but he is miles behind.. his speech is at the stage of a 15 month old :dohh: he is starting to say more words but never ever in a sentence. id have had no chance of not getting seths reviews done.. haha he was always at some appointment either at the hospital or the health visitors. I'm happy with most stuff bar seths speech. they were shocked though as they did a colour chart thing where they gave seth a card thats a certain colour and he had to put it on top of the corresponding part of the mat.. and he got 10/10!! even orange.. black and brown.. all on the first go! Some of the things they have to do are stupid though.. they wanted him to RUN up and down stairs.. i said not a chance to that one. 
hehe your welcome i love the baby events! :( SPD sucks :hugs: :hugs: hopefully it wont be much longer for you hun! Is there anything specific you are worrying about with a c-section hun? 

Noo - go for it hun.. im going to if i can get the spare money together and just sell on the cot i already have since it doesnt have the 3 base height settings on and id prefer a cot that did. 

cherry - yeah it was me hun. i got told she was in for 10 days in total after her section the poor woman. I went in knowing i was getting up asap and i was doing things for myself. my mum drilled it into me the quicker you get up the better. And im 100% glad i did.


----------



## CottlestonPie

I don't think it's the actual section that's worrying me (well it is a bit but that's just because I've never had surgery before)... It's more trying to get a 25 month old to understand that mummy isn't able to do much. He gets quite upset if he doesnt get cuddles when he wants and id hate for him to think its his fault as normally he goes without if he's been naughty. He's going through a very clingy phase and the guilt of knowing I won't be able to cuddle and carry him as much is already eating me up! It might do him good though to be fair. 

I thought Seth was already seeing a speech therapist. Did I imagine that? Could've been someone else's LO... But fair enough if the referral will do him good. Running up and down the stairs though? Lol sod that!!


----------



## sethsmummy

i had the same worry hun! i know seths a lot older than Toby but we can't explain things to him like a normal 3 year old. i showed him my scar when i got home and just told him ouchies. when he wanted a cuddle we got him to sit next to me and cuddle in that way BUT there was the odd time i just picked him up and gave him a proper cuddle. The day after my section i was picking him up (had no choice the first time.. he fell off the bed!) and it wasnt too bad as long as i bent with my knees. 
oh no your right hun. he is already under a speech therapist... not that she bothers her ass to see him though :growlmad: yep running up and down stairs, matching colours (i can understand that one), putting tiny little coloured pegs into tiny holes.. they have to do 8 in 30 seconds, picking up small beads and putting them into a cup - 10 in 30 seconds, draw a circle and a cross.. draw a person, hop, jump, walk on tiptoes/run on tiptoes (why the hell a child would do that i dont know when we spend all our time telling them to walk on their feet not their toes :S). xxxx


----------



## massoma8489

I know u guys are going to think I'm crazy but at times I wish I can get a cs and get it over with its so scary at times when I have to think oh no I'm going throw that pain again btw they lie when they said its like sever period pain more like 10 times1000000000000000000 lol but then at times I say maybe it won't hurt as much as the first time


----------



## massoma8489

I just try to convince my self that way looooool


----------



## sethsmummy

its painful massoma but so so worth it in the end. Every pain is one closer to seeing your baby :) xx


----------



## Jenny_J

Hi ladies. 

Welcome back Seths :)

What pain killers were you given after your sections? I really hope they don't give me co codamol, it makes me sick, constipated, and seriously sleepy. There are not many options for me, as im going to breast feed. Im hoping for co codamol, but hubby thinks they won't let me have that with breast feeding. 

I had Tramadol at last section, but I didn't breastfeed then, aarrggggg.

Had my last midwife appointment yesterday, all good, baby is back to back, so im kinda glad for the section in a way lol. 

Iv just polished upstairs and cleaned the bathroom. And now im bored. lol.


----------



## sethsmummy

hmm i was given paracetamol and something else but i cant remember what it was called.. wasnt co-codamol though hun. And it was safe for bfing as they new i was trying to bf ethan. Woot for last appointment!! Exciting stuff!!


----------



## kraftykoala

I got given dihydrocodeine and diclofenac, didnt need either for very long.


----------



## Cherrybump

Hold on i have mines here 

I had paracetamol i was to take 2 4 times a day 

Ibuprofen 1 3 times a day

tramadol four time a day 

ferrous 2 daily.

One of the last 2 was iron tablet the midwife that came out to see me the first day told me not to take them due to me being on broad line and i really didnt need them :) xx

i never had an op before either and was bricking it. I was in tears because i was scared lol I knew that a section mend i'd be cut open to get to her out. And i'd had this scar for life after. Which didnt bother me it was more them cutting me open that bother the feck out of me lol. But now because i didnt see anything or feel anything im not scared about having another. Just dont like the recover progress of being carefull.

Im glad you told me you were up the day after hun think after you said this to me made me wanna make sure i could get out of bed to as the saturday i felt mega hopeless hated staying in bed at all. xx


----------



## Jenny_J

Tramadol with breastfeeding? They said at my hosp that they won't give that flr breastfeeding moms, what liars!! 

Ima push for anything but parcetamol or co codamol


----------



## CottlestonPie

Edited because I really need to calm down. I just want to shout at someone and I can't and the frustration of people being so inconsiderate is driving me up the fkn wall.


----------



## Cherrybump

jen im not breastfeeding i just could manage to get her on even with a shield :( it was to big for her mouth. Im expressing though lol.. I only had 5 of those tablets to so they were gone pretty fast when i got home. xx

Saying that i was given those pills in hospital to and something else when i was really sore. and i was breastfeeding until the sunday morning. xx


----------



## Jenny_J

Cherrybump said:


> jen im not breastfeeding i just could manage to get her on even with a shield :( it was to big for her mouth. Im expressing though lol.. I only had 5 of those tablets to so they were gone pretty fast when i got home. xx
> 
> Saying that i was given those pills in hospital to and something else when i was really sore. and i was breastfeeding until the sunday morning. xx

Same thing though hun, expressing or breastfeeding, baby still get your milk. 

I know they wont give me Tramadol to come home with, but in the hospital they can, and il make them know it lol.


----------



## Noo

Normally our post-sections get Paracetamol, Codeine and Diclofenac (bottle of breastfeeding). Immediately post-section we give up to 10mg Morphine IV if needed.


----------



## Jenny_J

Il be super happy for anything stronger than paracetamol, and that doesn't make me sick, constipated and dizzy like co codamol does. I know they are going to try and push the co codamol on me, and im not having it, as it makes me so ill :(

Going to a buffet place for dinner tonight yummy


----------



## CottlestonPie

Isn't co codamol just codeine and paracetamol? I could be way wrong on that but that's what I assumed. It's the codeine part that causes constipation etc I thought.


----------



## Jenny_J

CottlestonPie said:


> Isn't co codamol just codeine and paracetamol? I could be way wrong on that but that's what I assumed. It's the codeine part that causes constipation etc I thought.

I dunno what it is hun. It just makes me all kinds of ill :(

Are you ok hun? If you wana pm me, or msg me on fb you can hugs xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

I'm ok thanks hun. You know those days when hormones turn you into the she hulk? Yeah. I'm having one of those days. Preeeetty much for no reason haha
Thank you though xx

Sorely tempted to counter the hormones with a big slab of dominos :haha:


----------



## sethsmummy

big hugs cottleston :hugs::hugs: sounds like just one of those days. its annoying when your in a mood for no reason and cant get yourself out of it lol.

best go again.. battling with a screaming ethan who doesnt seem to want anything :shrug: i WILL get him to sleep eventually lol. x


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Tried to talk to women in the GD thread they ignored me. :( I don't know how to explain my numbers in what I guess would be UK numbers I see stuff like 7.5 and I am like what? *sigh*


----------



## CottlestonPie

Is there some sort of online converter or chart? Usually if I get stuck between uk and us measurements, I turn to google. It's basically my best friend for converting numbers!


----------



## Grieving30

:flower:

Hi! I'm plus size! 5'4", 230 lbs, size 22 pre-pregnancy. Lost 30+ lbs before I became pregnant and have gained 8-10 lbs so far! I'm 26 w 4 d with a baby boy due July 23rd!


----------



## Jellycat

Hi grieving30

Cotttlestonpie :hugs: 

Seth - hope Ethan manages to gain some more weight at next weigh in


----------



## sethsmummy

Grieving30 said:


> :flower:
> 
> Hi! I'm plus size! 5'4", 230 lbs, size 22 pre-pregnancy. Lost 30+ lbs before I became pregnant and have gained 8-10 lbs so far! I'm 26 w 4 d with a baby boy due July 23rd!

Welcome hun and congratulations on your pregnancy :D :hi: How are you finding it so far??

Thanks Jelly, he needs to take 25oz a day in total and hes almost been meeting it every day. I have to keep a diary of his feeds and how much he takes. 

USAF - that sucks hun :S not very nice of them to ignore you!

Ok soooo... i did a google search for comparisons and couldnt really find anything but what i did find is this.

in the USA before a meal your bs is supposed to be 70-130 mg/dl
in the UK before a meal your bs is supposed to be 4-7 mmol/L

In the USA after a meal your bs is supposed to be under 180 mg/dl
In the UK after a meal your bs is supposed to be under 9mmol/L 

I have no idea if that helps you any hun but i couldnt find anything better. 

How are you all doing today? Cottleston i hope your feeling a bit better today hun. 

My wubanub came yesterday :D I love it.. so here is a piccy plus one or 2 others

https://i34.tinypic.com/otq07k.jpg
https://i34.tinypic.com/14wq0pe.jpg
https://i33.tinypic.com/vdpbnr.jpg
https://i33.tinypic.com/2zzpx50.jpg seth practicing the moody teen look already!
https://i38.tinypic.com/jv0kf5.jpg child labor lol
https://i38.tinypic.com/2ldujrk.jpg who knew washing the dishes could be so fun :haha:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Aww gorgeous pics hun! When is Ethan's next appointment/weigh in?

I think I've entered the "I'm an uncomfortable moany old hag" phase of pregnancy. 
DH bough a new motorbike. Sold his old one and was left with a couple of hundred quid... So of course, the new motorbike wasn't enough and he's gone and bought a second one "for spares and parts and tinkering with"
Sooooo I'm indoors trying to rearrange our bedroom to make space for a cot, looking at the mountain of washing that also needs doing knowing that once I take it downstairs I'll have to tidy the kitchen which looks like a bombs hit it, all while entertaining a toddler...., while he's outside in the sunshine playing with the new toy he bought with the money I thought we needed for baby stuff. 


GRUMBLE MOAN. 



Urghhhhhhhh.


----------



## Jellycat

Yep that sounds like men!

My dh was good he got a bonus at work bought a tv then gave me the rest for baby which I was surprised about.

I keep worrying now that as I've got such a flabby lower stomach still they are going to find it difficult to monitor baby's hb in labour


----------



## sethsmummy

cottleston - thats a bit crap! Id have MADE him hand over some money for baby things.. i do that with John. For Example.. he got given £300 just before last christmas that his grandad had left him and i gave him the choice to either go spend £100 on seth for christmas OR hand me £100 so i can go do it. Otherwise he would have spent the whole lot on himself.. he got a new xbox with the rest of the money. Id send Toby outside to "help daddy". Oh and why on earth isnt he helping you re-arrange... i ask that thinking to myself... stupid question lol. My DH didnt lift a finger when i was swapping the bedrooms over and didnt help with packing/unpacking when i was preg with Seth. We moved right before my due date and i was even lugging the bed up the stairs by myself.
Thanks hun :D Ethan's next weigh in is Wednesday and im keeping a diary of his feeds, hes meant to take 25oz a day. 

Jelly - dont worry hun if they can find the heartbeat in a normal trace then they can do it through labour.. plus by the time labour comes around normally the hb is found up higher in a lot of cases. And if they cant then they will fit a clip onto babies head when they are low enough. Thats what they did with me anyway when i had Seth x


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Thanks seths! They finally responded to me and pretty much my numbers are fine other then the first day they were a bit high due to stressing out I assume. Here is an issue I have though. I passed my two glucose tests for the 1hr ok. The ultrasound tech wanted my to test again because my baby was measuring larger in her chest a little. So they refused to let me do another 1hr test and sent me on my way to a class to do this bs... I am on this diet and I have to poke myself 4 times a day my fingers are bruised btw... I am not dying but I am not happy and I can't see how the bloody hell this is going to tell them if I am diabetic they are having me test my effing sugar at 1hr verse two AND its a diet for Christ sakes how is that testing my sugars? Would I not need to eat my own damn food to see if it causes me spikes? -_- I want sweet tea! I want to have a sweet here and there! I want to drink juice that is not 1/2 cup. I HATE SKIM MILK! I don't want 3 snacks a damn day... I just want to be normal again. I love this baby inside of me but I truely feel I was being judged for being fat... This is my 3rd child I have NEVER had GD I tested higher on the one hour last pregnancy but still passing and I never had ultrasounds later in my pregnancy how the f^ck can they just waltz in and auto say its prob gd. My first was 6lbs 10oz my second 7lbs even! Why can it not just be that my 3rd might get closer to 8lbs? Why is it her legs are measuring way behind but all he saw was her chest measuring a mere two weeks ahead she was only 4lbs 9oz! That is normal! GRRRRRRRR! Sorry im pissed tonight about this trying to just vent it out and not flip my chips.


----------



## sethsmummy

wow im afraid i would have refused! If you have passed both tests then there is no need... i got told its normal for baby to measure 2 weeks ahead/behind at some points! Ethan was measuring like Fallon is hun.. his chest was 4 weeks ahead and his legs were 2 weeks behind! And he didnt come out huge. Id question it hun or just point blank refuse to do it. They cant put you on the diet and then go off those results to see whether you have GD... they need to see your normal sugar levels for the decision! I can 100% see why you are so pissed hun.. i know i would have been too! xxx


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Btw after my dinner tonight my sugar is 111 or 6.1 to you guys I am trying not to cry right now because I feel so mad at them.


----------



## Jellycat

USAF :hugs:


----------



## sethsmummy

tomorrow hun eat what you normally would and test your sugars.. sod what they say. At least that way you will know properly what your sugars are like. xxx

or should i say today. haha i have no idea what time it is for you but its 11:30pm here and i am just about to head to bed. Sending you lots of hugs hun :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Urghhh i really don't see the point in what they're doing hun, I can totally understand why you'd be pissed off. It's just unnecessary. Is be tempted to do what seths said and test while having a day of your usual diet and see what the readings are like. 

My feet swelled to epic levels today. And so quickly. Forgot how painful it can be. I took my blood pressure just to be sure (tho my hands are fine... Dunno about my face) and its 144/81. I'm not sure if that's really bad but it's a bit of a jump from my usual 120/70. I'm going to do it again tomorrow after resting because it's bound to be inaccurate tonight after spending 2hrs down A&E with a little man who popped his elbow out the socket :dohh:

Fingers crossed my swelling goes down and BP is pack to normal by morning. I don't like the sweating that comes with increased blood pressure... Yuck.


----------



## Jenny_J

Sorry if it seems iv not been replying much, my internet keeps going super slow on my phone grrrr. 

Sounds like some of these men need a right whipping!! Don't stand for their crap! 

Does make me realise what a good'en iv got though. 

Everyone is of out kickboxing then visiting family today. Im going to spend my day getting the last bits of cleaning done, and check my bags for hospital Tuesday. Won't get chance to do it Monday as mother in law is coming over from Ireland at 7am. 

Hey I got 5 hours sleep in a row last night. My best record for weeks!! 

Freya has another cold and is all snotted up, so im guessing il of caught it just before I go in for the section Tuesday :-( im REALLY worried about having a newborn with a cold. How will she feed, or even breath??


----------



## sethsmummy

oh my gosh Cottleston how on earth did Toby manage that? I know my niece did it when she was around the same age. Poor boy. I hope the swelling has come down today hun. anything over 160/90 is a worry hun so your kind of just below but its normally the bottom number they watch. or thats what i was told anyway. 

Jelly - OMG its almost time!! :wohoo: :happydance: woot for getting a good stretch of sleep hun! That must have felt amazing hun :D 
Oh no, make sure that you have some nasal saline drops/spray and a nasal aspirator hun. Both Seth and Ethan got colds as newborns and were very stuffy.. with seth i used Nasosal nasal drops and with Ethan Calpol nasal spray... i must say the spray is much better at helping to clear the mucus away. 
how are you feeling hun, are you excited? xx


----------



## jen1019

Hey ladies-- gosh, it has been like 50 years since I have posted here and I'm sorry for that. Life has been a bit crazy, and I just haven't made it on to BnB much lately. I hope that everyone is doing ok! I am going to read through and catch up as to how everyone is doing but wanted to post before I got busy. Today is 30 weeks for us which is super exciting. Can't believe how soon little Caitlin will be here! <3

I am so in love with her already. Next week is the baby shower that my family is throwing which should be a lot of fun. I am really looking forward to it. I was going to wait to buy any clothes, but we have a discount store by us that had a huge sale and I got a couple of cute outfits for like $2 each! 

How is everyone else feeling? :hugs: I have my moments. Sleeping is uncomfortable most of the time, but I generally just move around a lot trying to get in a good position. I was struggling with migraines and have started having a cup of coffee every morning which has helped a lot of with those, I was at the point of getting 3-4 a week and just wasn't functioning. The doctor thinks Caitlin might be a little big, I've been measuring ahead for a couple appointments now. Good news though: she's growing, but at 30 weeks I have only gained 7 pounds! So happy about that :happydance:

Anyway, just wanted to drop in and say hi. Happy Sunday!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Tobys a little bit better this afternoon. He dislocated it when he was playing in his playhouse... He didn't want to use the door so DHs cousin lifted him in through the window and it just happened. 
He seemed fine last night but woke up this morning and couldn't push himself up off the mattress... I was woken up by him lying face down next to me crying "mummy I'm stuck" :(
So back down the hospital and he's been given one of those foam neck/wrist support things to keep his elbow bent and since wearing that he's a lot happier and in less pain. If he's not better by Thursday we have an appointment with the fracture clinic just in case the X-rays missed anything last night. 
Thing is, he's such a cheeky rough n tumble sort of toddler that the support doesn't look out of place on him! :haha:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v332/kjrandom/5D741792-8C4C-4E45-B62F-F97FB73136EB-709-000001088FA317F1_zpsa963cb34.jpg


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies, Wow i feel like i dont have much time for this any more lol. 

Paige is being a bit funny when we put down to sleep :(. Sometime she will sleep like normal 4-5hours but around 3am this morning and yesterday at mums and today. She done an hour sleep then 2 or more hours awake. I dunno if this is her getting herself into a rhythm of being more awake through the day and having short naps and sleeping normal-ish at night.

Last night i woke her up just after 9pm to have a bath after being asleep since 7.30pm lol. She went down after 10pm to bed and slept until 2.40am then is was an hour awake hour asleep 2 hours awake 2 hours asleep. :| got to 7.30am and i just got us both up lol. I pop her into the car seat but not strapped in as im sitting right next to her. She has been doing this awake sleep thing since 7.30 i think she's now in a deep sleep :| which i only put her down before 2pm. We're heading to ryans mums around 4pm. So im hoping she'll sleep it out a bit lol. 

she has already gave me a huge poop explosion and omg it goes everywhere :|. 

I have to look after her again tonight as ryan got out later from work this morning and missed his bus home. He got in at 8am been sleeping since got up once but wont be able to function tonight to look after her.

He defo needs better job like. 

Those pills i listen were of my discharge form i was given. Ive still got full packet of the iron tablet i guess ill just bin them but seems like a waste :( i was told not to take them from the first midwife that came out to see me. Maybe she should have took them from me lol 

I should be napping along with paige but i just cant lol house work needs doing ive still not put washing out yet because i dont wanna leave paige in the house while ryan is sleeping i know id be right outside but even still that to far for my liking. 

Anyways ladies sorry for my um rant..

seths how cute are your boys lol 

Cottle your lo is a cutie to lol


----------



## Jenny_J

Seths - What are nasal saline drops/spray and a nasal aspirator? And where do I get them from? Iv not heard of this before.
Im feeling pretty anxious today, iv been quite good without my meds throughout my pregnancy, but obviously at this kinda time I expected id be this way. Everyone is off out to visit family, or out for food, and I just can't face leaving the house. But I am excited too :)

Cottles - omg poor Toby, huge hugs for him. xx


----------



## realbeauty86

Hey everybody, sorry it has taken me forever to get back to u. It has been a rough journey for me having this baby lol. I've never been in the hospital and this was my first child. After switching me to a better hospital that would be able to handle my problem including my weight in case they needed to operate. They kept an eye on my BP, they had to keep injecting me with some medicine that would bring it right down. They tried doing an arterial line, that didn't work, I was stuck a million times. First I got cervadil, it only worked for 1cm. Then pitocin which made me uncomfortable so we sent for an epidural (which they also wanted me to get early in case any probs occurred). Before I got it tho, they put in I fully bulb - that's some kinda thing that turn in to a balloon, stretching your cervix. If anyone has an option DO NOT GET THAT DONE, only if u already have an epidural because it hurts like hell pushing your cervix. I cried until I got the epi and even then that sucked cuz they had a damn student doing it. After getting it I felt awesome until my right leg came back and the left was absolutely numb. That's a terrible feeling lol. I had to get the epidural done over the next day. Smh. The bulb didn't do crap cuz I was only 3-4cm. I was miserable beyond miserable because it was day 3 and all I could eat was ice chips. So skipping to the end I ended up getting a c-section because I caught an infection and got a fever, the babys heart rate started going nuts so my lil Jeremiah was born April 18th, weighing 7lbs 6oz. He is a cutie and I love him but couldn't get a ton of bonding in yet cuz this recovery SUCKS. im still in pain from my stomach, trying to move and my spinal headaches. My labor journey was emotional and horrible but I got my babes and im going home today =D Hey everybody, sorry it has taken me forever to get back to u. It has been a rough journey for me having this baby lol. I've never been in the hospital and this was my first child. After switching me to a better hospital that would be able to handle my problem including my weight in case they needed to operate. They kept an eye on my BP, they had to keep injecting me with some medicine that would bring it right down. They tried doing an arterial line, that didn't work, I was stuck a million times. First I got cervadil, it only worked for 1cm. Then pitocin which made me uncomfortable so we sent for an epidural (which they also wanted me to get early in case any probs occurred). Before I got it tho, they put in I fully bulb - that's some kinda thing that turn in to a balloon, stretching your cervix. If anyone has an option DO NOT GET THAT DONE, only if u already have an epidural because it hurts like hell pushing your cervix. I cried until I got the epi and even then that sucked cuz they had a damn student doing it. After getting it I felt awesome until my right leg came back and the left was absolutely numb. That's a terrible feeling lol. I had to get the epidural done over the next day. Smh. The bulb didn't do crap cuz I was only 3-4cm. I was miserable beyond miserable because it was day 3 and all I could eat was ice chips. So skipping to the end I ended up getting a c-section because I caught an infection and got a fever, the babys heart rate started going nuts so my lil Jeremiah was born April 18th, weighing 7lbs 6oz. He is a cutie and I love him but couldn't get a ton of bonding in yet cuz this recovery SUCKS. im still in pain from my stomach, trying to move and my spinal headaches. My labor journey was emotional and horrible but I got my babes and im going home today =D


----------



## realbeauty86

How do I upload a pic of baby


----------



## sethsmummy

realbeauty - Congratulations hun!! when you reply scroll down a little and there is a bit that says manage atachments just click on there and it brings up another little screen for you to upload a pic :)

Jenny - the spray/drops you can get in tesco/asda or any chemist and also the nasal aspirator too ---> https://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=273723003 <--- you use that to suck mucus out of their nose :) 

https://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=265335706 <-- nasal spray
https://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=262190656 <-- nasal drops
you put them up babies nose and spray/squeeze which helps to clear the mucus and snot.. 

Cottleston - aww bless him hun Toby is so damn cute <3 Hopefully it all heals nicely. 

Cherry - sounds like she is getting herself into her own little routine hun, once she is a little older you can start teaching her properly night and day but just now its best to just go with what they want. xx

Jen - its good to hear from you hun im glad everything is going well :) ooo i cant wait to see some pics of your shower :D


----------



## Jellycat

Real beauty - congrats sounds like Jeremiah liked to make a remembral entrance - glad you are home


----------



## CottlestonPie

Congratulations Real! Glad you're home and on the mend x

Got my section date today. 29th may. I'll be 38+2...... Yeah right!!! Looks like it'll be an emcs for whenever the boys get bored in there because I can't imagine them sticking around for 5+ weeks!


----------



## sethsmummy

CottlestonPie said:


> Congratulations Real! Glad you're home and on the mend x
> 
> Got my section date today. 29th may. I'll be 38+2...... Yeah right!!! Looks like it'll be an emcs for whenever the boys get bored in there because I can't imagine them sticking around for 5+ weeks!

wow they are seriously waiting that long.. i was always under the impression twins were delivered by 37 weeks. maybe i just watched too many birth programmes lol.


----------



## Noo

Nope - NICE guidelines state no planned sections should be prior to 38-39 weeks unless there is indication to deliver early as continuing with the pregnancy would harm the fetus or mother's health.

Im so annoyed. Only one pair of jeans still fit me. All my leggings dont fit. So I ordered some maternity jeans off ebay and they arrived today. I'm normally a 16-18 bottoms, usually 18 in jeans but I'm evidently too pregnant for normal clothes but not quite pregnant enough for maternity jeans as these are too loose. Wish I'd got over the bump ones now as they'd prob have fit sooner :( Here's to another couple of weeks of living in one pair of jeans!


----------



## Jenny_J

wow that does sound late for twins to be delivered!! I can't imagine how uncomfortable it must be for any woman going that long with 2 in there!!!

Im in for my section tomo morning, so I might not be on here for a while. I won't be able to upload pics from my phone, so might have to wait till im home from hospital to do that bit. 

I hope everyone one is well xx


----------



## kraftykoala

Ooooh, hope it all goes wonderfully smoothly for you Jenny, can't wait to hear your news and see piccys xxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Jenny, omg.... GOOD LUCK HUNNY!! Can't believe that's come around so quickly. I'll be keeping an eye on here and Facebook for updates. Whoop! Xx

And yeah, the only way they'll look at getting the twins here sooner are if I have problems or if the twins are at risk. They did say they'd reevaluate if my spd and swelling get worse.


----------



## sethsmummy

OMG JENNY :wohoo: :wohoo: I am so excited for you!! Wishing you all the best hun :happydance:

Noo - i know how you feel.. iv only had one pair of pants since i was 35 weeks pregnant lol. need to buy some more or loose weight very quickly. 

cottleston - i really hope for your sake that they let you have it earlier.. your spd is bad enough now.. if they leave you too long you wont be able to do anything :hugs: :hugs: wouldnt be fair for them to do that to you xxxx


----------



## realbeauty86

Good luck on the upcoming sections!

Has anyone heard from krafty or did I miss it?


----------



## USAF_WIFE

So I go in to the doctors today thinking I am going to get to stop poking my fingers.. Nope they tell me because two mornings I had 108 readings I get to continue for another week that she was concerned since my fasting sugar is not stable.... Pretty much stating if I have anything less then perfect they are making me high risk, putting me on meds, keep poking, inducing at 39 weeks. I cried ive got perfect numbers other then two morning readings and she also told me that the kidney, plus the larger tummy, plus my weight is why I am doing this. :( I just want to give up ladies. I have been sick for a week and this sh*t is not helping me at all.


----------



## sethsmummy

USAF_WIFE said:


> So I go in to the doctors today thinking I am going to get to stop poking my fingers.. Nope they tell me because two mornings I had 108 readings I get to continue for another week that she was concerned since my fasting sugar is not stable.... Pretty much stating if I have anything less then perfect they are making me high risk, putting me on meds, keep poking, inducing at 39 weeks. I cried ive got perfect numbers other then two morning readings and she also told me that the kidney, plus the larger tummy, plus my weight is why I am doing this. :( I just want to give up ladies. I have been sick for a week and this sh*t is not helping me at all.

Ill reply properly later on as im just getting the boys up and sorted but USAF i just wanted to give you big big hugs :hugs: :hugs: Dont give up hun, you are a very strong, very special woman and you can do this xxx


----------



## USAF_WIFE

sethsmummy said:


> USAF_WIFE said:
> 
> 
> So I go in to the doctors today thinking I am going to get to stop poking my fingers.. Nope they tell me because two mornings I had 108 readings I get to continue for another week that she was concerned since my fasting sugar is not stable.... Pretty much stating if I have anything less then perfect they are making me high risk, putting me on meds, keep poking, inducing at 39 weeks. I cried ive got perfect numbers other then two morning readings and she also told me that the kidney, plus the larger tummy, plus my weight is why I am doing this. :( I just want to give up ladies. I have been sick for a week and this sh*t is not helping me at all.
> 
> Ill reply properly later on as im just getting the boys up and sorted but USAF i just wanted to give you big big hugs :hugs: :hugs: Dont give up hun, you are a very strong, very special woman and you can do this xxxClick to expand...

Thanks Seths. :cry:


----------



## sethsmummy

If your fasting sugars are still off (although i wouldnt call it being off with only 2 mornings being a bit iffy) then they will probably give you slow release insulin for night times.. thats what my sister started on hun. But if they have to make you high risk its not the end of the world.. you should get to see baby more ;) 
sending you lots and lots of love hun


how is everyone else feeling? Tomorrow is D day for Ethan with his big weigh in.. i am hoping to god that he has put some weight on this week!! x


----------



## Cherrybump

Im going to jump back 2 page to read but i just wanted to quckly post and say . GOOD LUCK TO JENNI I HOPE IT ALL GOES WELL TODAY FOR YOU :) CANT WAIT TO SEE THE LO XXXX


----------



## Cherrybump

Sorry to hear your having some trouble usaf :(

Wow ive lost of my spare time now i have paige lol im getting out alot more to. Also go to go over to the library tomorrow to get paige weight and on thursday up to the hospital for that hip scan lol

Must dash now as paige hasnt decided she going to wake up lol xxx


----------



## kraftykoala

realbeauty86 said:


> Good luck on the upcoming sections!
> 
> Has anyone heard from krafty or did I miss it?

I'm here, just rubbish at checking in! 

Ella is 1 month old now, shes as gassy as her brothers and is a nightmare to feed lol. Trying her on comfort milk now in an effort to make her more comfy. She doesn't sleep too badly though touch wood. 

She was weighed today and is now 9lb 1oz from 7lb 2oz at birth so she's getting enough :)


----------



## kraftykoala

USAF_WIFE said:


> So I go in to the doctors today thinking I am going to get to stop poking my fingers.. Nope they tell me because two mornings I had 108 readings I get to continue for another week that she was concerned since my fasting sugar is not stable.... Pretty much stating if I have anything less then perfect they are making me high risk, putting me on meds, keep poking, inducing at 39 weeks. I cried ive got perfect numbers other then two morning readings and she also told me that the kidney, plus the larger tummy, plus my weight is why I am doing this. :( I just want to give up ladies. I have been sick for a week and this sh*t is not helping me at all.

That sounds a bit harsh, my fasting bloods were often higher than they should be but they weren't too worried, I managed for 3 months on diet. Have you tried having a snack before bed? I used to have wholewheat toast before bed and that seemed to help xx


----------



## sethsmummy

Krafty... have you tried HIPP Organic Combiotic milk?? I call it magic milk ;) Really helped Ethan.. like a different baby! x


----------



## Cherrybump

Jenni had her lil girl whoop congrats hun xxxx


----------



## USAF_WIFE

kraftykoala said:


> USAF_WIFE said:
> 
> 
> So I go in to the doctors today thinking I am going to get to stop poking my fingers.. Nope they tell me because two mornings I had 108 readings I get to continue for another week that she was concerned since my fasting sugar is not stable.... Pretty much stating if I have anything less then perfect they are making me high risk, putting me on meds, keep poking, inducing at 39 weeks. I cried ive got perfect numbers other then two morning readings and she also told me that the kidney, plus the larger tummy, plus my weight is why I am doing this. :( I just want to give up ladies. I have been sick for a week and this sh*t is not helping me at all.
> 
> That sounds a bit harsh, my fasting bloods were often higher than they should be but they weren't too worried, I managed for 3 months on diet. Have you tried having a snack before bed? I used to have wholewheat toast before bed and that seemed to help xxClick to expand...

It is really harsh I am getting very sick of it :cry: I am eating a snack 2-3 hours before I sleep. I had a lunch number of 127 I ate more like I normally would. I had turkey, cheese, lettuce, mayo on toasted bread. Then three huge strawberries, carrots, and two graham crackers. :thumbup: Gets old having just turkey and mayo yanno? :shrug:


----------



## kraftykoala

If I'm totally honest, my blood sugar was a lot better in the morning if I had a sugary snack in the evening, go figure!


----------



## USAF_WIFE

I am afraid to eat things and to have portions that fill me. I am often quite hungry and just deal.


----------



## Noo

Personally Id make the numbers up and eat what I like.... I didn't just say that.... *whistles*


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Noo said:


> Personally Id make the numbers up and eat what I like.... I didn't just say that.... *whistles*

My husband told me I should have changed the two 108s before I went in and we would be fine right now. I guess they scare me because I would never want to hurt Fallon just because I want to stop hurting my fingers and eat what I want. At the same time I have had TWO bad numbers out of 7 days. I had been 80's waking passed two days. I got till the 30th ladies keep fingers crossed for me so I can move on and stop doing this BS. :flower:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Ooh I hope it all goes well next week hun do you can FINALLY put a rest to this stuff. 
Dunno about you but I find this stage of pregnancy the worst mood-wise... I've been cooped up indoors, just me and DS and it's driving me bloody insane. DH didn't get home from work til after 8pm yesterday so I got no down time and little man has been in the worst mood today. One of those days where he does everything he knows he's not meant to (as far as kicking his heels into his poo when getting his nappy changed) JUST to smirk and test my reaction. Im about ready to tear the world a new one and blame it on hormones.


----------



## USAF_WIFE

CottlestonPie said:


> Ooh I hope it all goes well next week hun do you can FINALLY put a rest to this stuff.
> Dunno about you but I find this stage of pregnancy the worst mood-wise... I've been cooped up indoors, just me and DS and it's driving me bloody insane. DH didn't get home from work til after 8pm yesterday so I got no down time and little man has been in the worst mood today. One of those days where he does everything he knows he's not meant to (as far as kicking his heels into his poo when getting his nappy changed) JUST to smirk and test my reaction. Im about ready to tear the world a new one and blame it on hormones.

I hope so too! I feel you on the preggo rage though because I want to end my husband daily/hourly but he trolls me knowing hes causing me to want to ring his neck. :haha:


----------



## sethsmummy

fingers crossed hun and if you only get one bad number before them.. just magically make it go away lol. My sister faked her numbers all the time.. and she was badly diabetic to the point of needing loads of insulin. 

hehe preggo rage how i miss the excuse of being pregnant.. hehe now my rage is just... rage. 

Cottleston - Seth still does that too sometimes!! really annoys me. Today he trashed my wallpaper by hitting the walls with the hoover attachment :S Got to love the ages 2/3... in fact all ages when they decide to test boundaries. *Sigh* 

hope your feeling ok apart from that though hun. 

I have gained weight!! im back to 19 stone 2 lbs!! im so not happy and iv not excatly been eating much either :( and im walking every day for minimum around 30 minutes.. i know its not much but hard to fit anything else in around nursery and feedings times etc xxx


----------



## pbuggy2284

Hey Girls! Well I was on this forum last time I was pregnant and I just found out I am pregnant again! Due December 14th. So that makes me a little more then 6 weeks. Glad to see this is still going!


----------



## USAF_WIFE

pbuggy2284 said:


> Hey Girls! Well I was on this forum last time I was pregnant and I just found out I am pregnant again! Due December 14th. So that makes me a little more then 6 weeks. Glad to see this is still going!


:wave: Hi there.


----------



## kraftykoala

I used to fib about my numbers too, especially when I'd been out to knitting in the evening and had a hot choccy and cake ;) 

I've got to go back for another fasting GTT in a couple of weeks to check the diabetes has gone, hope it has!


----------



## sethsmummy

pbuggy2284 said:


> Hey Girls! Well I was on this forum last time I was pregnant and I just found out I am pregnant again! Due December 14th. So that makes me a little more then 6 weeks. Glad to see this is still going!

:hi: Congratulations on your BFP hun!! Wishing you a Happy and Healthy 9 months :kiss: 

Just wanted to give you girls a MIWI update since she doesnt get a lot of time and hasnt been on. 
She is doing great and baby Maisy is gorgeous as every. She is having some trouble finding the right milk for her. She was diagnosed with a lactose intollerance by one gp and put on LF milk.. but that constipated her so Miwi took her back and she is now on cow and gate comfort to see what thats like... its not doing too great though. Shes got the gp tomorrow for her imms so Miwi is going to ask this gp about it since the last one just didnt seem to listen to her at all. 

AFM - I'm going to get some baby rice today to thicken Ethans milk up... he is being sick with every single feed now and its not just little bits anymore. Hopefully this will work and i wont have to goto the gp and paster for gaviscon or carabell. 
Also im shattered! DH refuses to get up in the morning if either of the boys get up because he does the first night feed (only night feed at the moment) so every morning im stuck at getting up 5:30am :sleep: its starting to get to me now. I just want one morning where i dont have to do anything and just stay asleep. I get 1 sleep in at the weekend.. all though its not much of one because i still have to wake up when ethan gets up to feed him and change him before dh will get up with him. :dohh: So half the time im wide awake after that and just have to sit and read my book... and i know this weekend ill not get one at all since Seth has his MMR booster tomorrow so will probably be ill over the weekend.

argh sorry to rant so early in the morning ladies i hope you are all doing ok!


----------



## USAF_WIFE

LOL! I have yet to fib numbers and I am scared too just because apparently the kidney issue can be from sugar damage and her tummy size... I am going to brave the food world and have chinese for lunch today. I am scared shitless but last time it was 135 after I had my last bad meal which was a full plate of chinese plus seconds on rice and sesame chicken. SO wish my luck I will cry if my numbers are high. lol


----------



## Noo

Good luck!


----------



## sethsmummy

Good luck hun!! I cant wait for my chinese on Saturday.

Noo - love your avatar hun xx


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Thanks ladies I hate two plates did not finish either honestly just picked. Got loads of broccoli, green beans, some pepper chicken, some honey chicken, tiny portion of rice.


----------



## Jellycat

USAF :hugs: sounds like you are really struggling, fingers crossed they will be happy with your numbers 

Cottlestonpie Think everyone gets frustrated near the end :hugs:

Congrats to Jenni 

Afm - since the weekend I've just been uncomfortable, with abdominal pain when needing the toilet and now my boobs are really sore and started producing colostrum - i just don't think I could cope think I might have another 9 weeks if I go overdue again this pregnancy but I suppose you do.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Jelly, how has your swelling been in this heat? My feet are huuuuuuge.


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Jellycat said:


> USAF :hugs: sounds like you are really struggling, fingers crossed they will be happy with your numbers
> 
> Cottlestonpie Think everyone gets frustrated near the end :hugs:
> 
> Congrats to Jenni
> 
> Afm - since the weekend I've just been uncomfortable, with abdominal pain when needing the toilet and now my boobs are really sore and started producing colostrum - i just don't think I could cope think I might have another 9 weeks if I go overdue again this pregnancy but I suppose you do.

Thanks hun! I just took my sugar and it was 113 after chinese :happydance:


----------



## Noo

Thanks, Seths :) Getting quite big now!


----------



## sethsmummy

:happydance: woot USAF :happydance: thats great hun!! 

jelly - could you maybe have a uti hun? You will get there hun.. its not long left to go, try and just think of the end goal hun :hugs: :hugs: 

cottleston - i really am jelous of this heat your talking about lol i want some heat.

Just wanted to let you all know im going to be MIA for a few days. DH and I are not getting on great at the moment.. and hes trying to blame it on how much time i spend on the forums and talking to miwi on fb. The only reason i spend so much time on the computer is because he is glued to his god damn xbox all day every day and im not just sitting there being bored. SO for the next few days im going to do as im told and if he plays his stupid xbox then ill just have to be bored shitless. Which i know he will because i got him a game for his bday on saturday... right now.. i just wanna smash it up :growlmad:

I hope nothing major happens whilst im MIA. Lots of love ladies :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## USAF_WIFE

sethsmummy said:


> :happydance: woot USAF :happydance: thats great hun!!
> 
> jelly - could you maybe have a uti hun? You will get there hun.. its not long left to go, try and just think of the end goal hun :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> cottleston - i really am jelous of this heat your talking about lol i want some heat.
> 
> Just wanted to let you all know im going to be MIA for a few days. DH and I are not getting on great at the moment.. and hes trying to blame it on how much time i spend on the forums and talking to miwi on fb. The only reason i spend so much time on the computer is because he is glued to his god damn xbox all day every day and im not just sitting there being bored. SO for the next few days im going to do as im told and if he plays his stupid xbox then ill just have to be bored shitless. Which i know he will because i got him a game for his bday on saturday... right now.. i just wanna smash it up :growlmad:
> 
> I hope nothing major happens whilst im MIA. Lots of love ladies :hugs: :hugs:

Men are just the best right? My hubby spends so much time on his pc its ridiculous and if I say he does he acts all shitty and defensive and talks about how he barely does.. MUST LOG THIS! See you soon hun! :hugs:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Aw hun.... Come down here for some sun! Bring the boys! I'll send DH up to be a typical man with your hubby and we'll have a girly weekend lol
Hope you guys get something worked out thoug hun... As you probably know from last time, the first few weeks/months with a new baby can put a whole heap of strain on any couple. X

USAF, woohoooo! Great news hun!

As for mee... Not much to report. Super swollen legs and feet. Uncomfortable. And I'm supposed to be hitting primark tomorrow eeek!!


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies sorry ive not kept up with you all. 

Just thought i'd update you ladies, Some of you may have seen on facebook that my little munchkin needs to wear a harness for the next few weeks. I just wanna apologise just now incase im not able to get online to keep up due to my lil one not taking to keanly to move her legs and straighten them out.

Ill post a pik also. I know you guys are here if i nee any support and i just wanna say thank you in advance to. I should be able to to read just replying might be a problem. Anyways im hoping today goes better than yesterday but ryan has taken her down to his mums by the time they came back ill be in bed sleeping lol. 

I had her last night and she cried on off for 3 hours yesterday evening. I know she'd be cranky since she loves stretching her legs but she wont be able to :(

just wanted to say she got her hips check i think due to the way she was lying inside me. Bum down feet near her head. I looked up the hip dysplacia online and there was a list of things to make them check :s. Anyways both sockets werent in the right places. Left one was to far out and the right one was closer but still not in :(. The harness is to keep the sockets from popping in and out of place and hopefully in the next few weeks they in correctly :). We have another app next week to get the harness re-fitted again to fit right. and then another app on the 25th to scan her hips.
 



Attached Files:







hip harness.jpg
File size: 5.1 KB
Views: 34


----------



## Cherrybump

ooh thats not what i was meant to upload lol 

My munchkin this time
 



Attached Files:







Paige in harness.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Cherrybump said:


> ooh thats not what i was meant to upload lol
> 
> My munchkin this time

Aww poor boo I am sure she will get cranky after abit in it I hope it sorts out! :hugs:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Aw bless her! Hope the harness works for her and she's out of it as soon as possible xx

I'm trying to explain to DH at the moment why I don't want to go to the cinema at 10am tomorrow. 
He wants to go early to avoid teenagers being noisy and because he wants to spend the rest of the day playing with motorbikes with his cousin. 
I want to go at midday (not exactly late!) because Toby's at MILs tonight so I'd appreciate the lie in, it takes me ages to get mobile after waking up due to hips, pelvis, knees, shins and tailbone hurting me... I'd have to get up at 7:30 just to be ready in time!
I'm a bit unsure of going at all because cinema seats aren't exactly big and I'm not exactly small, and sitting still for 2.5+ hours will hurt... But I'm going because I want us to spend time together and all he says is "if we go two hours later that's 2 hours of my morning wasted"........ Yeah. 2hrs wasted with his wife when he could be with his motorbike. Urghhh.


----------



## Cherrybump

thanks ladies, cottle your man is weird lol. spending time with your partner is meant to be a nice thing before the lol comes along. I think men must all have this stupid organ instead them lol


----------



## sethsmummy

Seriously cottleston... wowee.. that takes the biscuit.. of course spending time with your wife is a waste of time :S idiotic man. Did you end up going hun?

Cherry - I really hope the harness works for Paige.. did they speak to you about the next step if the harness doesn't work? xxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Agh I dunno, we're meant to go tomorrow. Doubt we will. To be honest, as much as I wanna see the film I can wait a few months for the DVD and save myself the pain of sitting in those orrible seats for hours!

We've spent this evening putting the cot up in our room so we're getting on alright for the time being!

I have a question for c section ladies.... How did you get dressed in the days after? And (sorry if tmi but) how did you wipe?! Like, I'm having trouble twisting to wipe my bum right now :haha: I can only imagine the pulling of the scar would make it quite painful?? I also can hardly reach my lady bits lately but that's down to bumpage so hopefully won't be as much of an issue after the twins are here. 
Can't believe I just admitted that :rofl:


----------



## Noo

I have to say I'm pretty shocked at the attitudes of some of your husbands. Mine wouldn't dare say something like that to me as I'd knock his comments clear across the other side of his face! Though I have been known for my fiery temper! 

Moses basket sorted :) We're re-using Coby's but got new covers and hood for it as the others were wrecked. It looks quite good :)


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Noo said:


> I have to say I'm pretty shocked at the attitudes of some of your husbands. Mine wouldn't dare say something like that to me as I'd knock his comments clear across the other side of his face! Though I have been known for my fiery temper!
> 
> Moses basket sorted :) We're re-using Coby's but got new covers and hood for it as the others were wrecked. It looks quite good :)

I am no longer shocked lol! I get annoyed reading how these guys treat the ladies at times but I think its because we come and vent that we don't know all the good things. :shrug:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Yeah it's not all bad honest! I just get pissy and need to bitch sometimes :blush:
He's actually ok now. We had a nice dinner and a movie indoors tonight and we spent the evening sorting out baby things so se're both in much better moods tonight!


----------



## realbeauty86

Cottle: the few days in the hospital, they had me sitting on a mat. Whenever I did get up I just washed myself down with water, standing in the shower. It was quite horrid.

Once I got home I would get to the edge of the toilet to wipe my rear end. Very slowly lol. as far as clothes, I did a lot of crying lol if I really needed help my husband was there

Its torture those darn c-sections


----------



## sethsmummy

CottlestonPie said:


> I have a question for c section ladies.... How did you get dressed in the days after? And (sorry if tmi but) how did you wipe?! Like, I'm having trouble twisting to wipe my bum right now :haha: I can only imagine the pulling of the scar would make it quite painful?? I also can hardly reach my lady bits lately but that's down to bumpage so hopefully won't be as much of an issue after the twins are here.
> Can't believe I just admitted that :rofl:

Glad your both getting on now Cottleston.. so are me and dh lol. we DTD last night so he is in a better mood.. i think thats half the problem.. hes not been getting anything and he gets grumpy when he gets none lol.

Ok so Day of the section - I spent most of the day in the gown i had wore in theatre. They had the bed lowered right down so its easier to get on/off. They put mats on the bed to soak up any blood spills and they change them regularly. That day you dont have to worry about toilet due to cathater being in till the next morning. I was given 3 "bed baths" that first day where they just washed my foof and legs and changed the pads i had on and the lovely mesh knicker things. (they changed the pads more often that that but didnt wash every time). i had to just lift my bum up for them to change the pads/mat till night time when i got up on my feet so the midwife could change everything and the bedsheets,,, she did a real good wash then too. I also got my own knickers on then and just a vest top (didnt bother with bottoms)

day 2 - 6am my cathater came out, midwife cleaned me up a little and then i toddled off into the shower at 7. it was surprisingly easy for me to get in.. just do it slowly. took me maybe 15 minutes to have a good shower... id advice taking the shower head down and aiming at your foof.. TMI but the amount of blood that come away when i did it was disgusting so im very glad i did it. Got dried slowly (put legs up on side of bath to dry legs/feet) put on my bra and nightie.. again just left the bottoms off.. i didnt see the point in putting them on just to ruin them and have to take them off every couple hours to change my pads. The hardest thing is getting those sexy stockings back on.. i lefted my leg onto my other leg (kind of crossed legs?) whilst sat on a chair and managed ok with a bit of effort. 

I didnt get dressed properly till that night when i just stuck on some pj bottoms... i advise sitting down whenever you do pants and doing how i said i got the stocking on. 

day 3 - much easier to get dressed.. no problems for me at all. 

As for wiping.. to be honest hun i had no trouble at all and no pain.. again you just have to go slowly the first few times till you figure out how much it will pull/hurt with the way you wipe. I might be wierd but i dont twist and go behind to wipe bum.. i always just lean and go between my legs.. wipe foof first and them bum. I didnt need to poo the first day.. the 2nd day i was on and off the toilet all day though ( pooing didnt hurt at all and took no effort). I do advice you to take some decent toilet roll though... our hospital used the stupid stuff thats in squares :S 

sorry if thats TMI xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Seths hun that is EXACTLY what I needed to know.. Thanks! Xx
You got a glimpse of the sun yet?


----------



## sethsmummy

your welcome hun :D Glad to be of some help.

YES! we had gorgeous weather most of the day yesterday with just a shower later on. and we've had some sunshine between the rain today :D 

hows everyones day been today? xxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Hooray! We had a bit of sun but the breeze made it too chilly for my poor nips :haha: They're so sore lately!

I'm having hospital bag anxiety. Not in a bad way, just feels a bit overwhelming at the moment. Because of the issues I had trying to bf Toby, I'm going to be ff the twins and it dawned on me that they will need 6 bottles a day... EACH. 12 bottles a day while in hospital is just mind boggling to me. And it's a lot to pack! (I'm going to pack 6 then get DH to bring in some clean ones after we're settled.)

I might ask the ward if I can pre-make 2 or 4 bottles and pop them in their fridge before the c section so I don't have to worry about it after. Hmmm.....

ETA: pffff, hospital won't allow it because they want to encourage breast feeding and dont allow pre-made bottles so I just have to bring everything in and do it myself (with DH obviously). Cartons it is then!


----------



## Noo

CottlestonPie said:


> Hooray! We had a bit of sun but the breeze made it too chilly for my poor nips :haha: They're so sore lately!
> 
> I'm having hospital bag anxiety. Not in a bad way, just feels a bit overwhelming at the moment. Because of the issues I had trying to bf Toby, I'm going to be ff the twins and it dawned on me that they will need 6 bottles a day... EACH. 12 bottles a day while in hospital is just mind boggling to me. And it's a lot to pack! (I'm going to pack 6 then get DH to bring in some clean ones after we're settled.)
> 
> I might ask the ward if I can pre-make 2 or 4 bottles and pop them in their fridge before the c section so I don't have to worry about it after. Hmmm.....
> 
> ETA: pffff, hospital won't allow it because they want to encourage breast feeding and dont allow pre-made bottles so I just have to bring everything in and do it myself (with DH obviously). Cartons it is then!

Make sure the hospital have the facility to sterilise bottles as we don't. Mums are expected to bring in pre-filled glass feeds like the ones we used to provide. You can't use cartons unless they have milk fridges and sterilisers. You can get the glass bottles from asda though they're expensive.


----------



## sethsmummy

wow thats shit! I bloody hate when hospitals pressurise you into breastfeeding :growlmad::growlmad: no bloody need for it! 

Well either way its going to be a tad expensive for your hospital stay hun. It would cost you a FORTUNE to buy enough of those little bottles to do your hospital stay so i wouldnt say thats practical unless you have a load of spare cash. If you buy cartons it would be cheaper but still there would be a lot of waste. Have you any way of getting hold of a mini fridge you could take in with you? OR a Cooler bag and some ice packs?? 

OR you pre make the water in your bottles, and put the milk powder in a dispenser (you can get them for like £4 in tesco) and then just heat the water back up, add your powder and voila theres your bottle. 

It is seriously unfair that hospitals are making it harder for formula feeding mums!! really boils my blood.. at the end of the day if you want to formula feed... you want to formula feed... why the hell should your baby be made to starve for a while just because you cant/dont want to breast feed :growlmad: They are not exactly going to provide the services in the recovery room to make up some bottles are they... darn idiots!! 

As for the sterilizing hun... get hold of a big tub with a lid and some milton tablets. I think its disgraceful that a woman might not be provided with the means to sterilize bottles. I was provided with the little pre made bottles when i was in.. AND they had the tubs etc for steralizing if you wanted to use your own bottles/milk xxxx


----------



## Jenny_J

Hi everyone. Im not sure if I have updated on this thread? Iv tried to update my frequent threads, but I can;t remember, so here it is again lol. 

Niamh was born Tuesday morning at 9:40 via planned section. I was an absolute nervous wreck. My blood pressure kept dropping and sending me odd, kinda like super spaced, tingly, dizzy and sick, I have a low bp naturally anyway, but I noticed the nottom bp number go to 30 at one point. Took a few days to levelnout, but its back to my normal 55 now :-D

I was so shocked to hear her cry straight away, hubby held her next to me and o saw her little face and lots of ginger hair lol :-D she was 8lb dead on :-D
We had some skin to skin time in recovery once I was able, and she had her first breastfeed. 

On day 2 she developed jaundice, and had to go in a light box, she was only in there for 24 hours or so, I was so worried tho. Then day 3 they weighed her, she lost more than 10% of her birth weight :-/ so I had to suppliment with bottles, which im still having to do. 

Also day 3 I went a bit loopey, and they put me in a private room and let hubby stay over, I was a mess!! Im very greatful for their help. 

https://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu217/jenchandler/904339_10151574941197140_2138382420_o_zps84781407.jpg

https://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu217/jenchandler/931447_10151370871365264_770222351_n_zps708252ff.jpg

https://i649.photobucket.com/albums/uu217/jenchandler/486809_10151370871190264_1826028591_n_zps9029e742.jpg


----------



## CottlestonPie

I have been stalking you on Facebook hun.... So happy for you and glad you are both doing well. :D

There are sterilisers and fridges at the hospital but they don't allow pre-made bottles or let you keep them in the fridge. Fridges are for cartons, it seems. So I guess I'll have to make two bottles up at the time every time. Which will be awesome for me trying to do two bottles in the middle of the night with a catheter in!


----------



## Noo

CottlestonPie said:


> I have been stalking you on Facebook hun.... So happy for you and glad you are both doing well. :D
> 
> There are sterilisers and fridges at the hospital but they don't allow pre-made bottles or let you keep them in the fridge. Fridges are for cartons, it seems. So I guess I'll have to make two bottles up at the time every time. Which will be awesome for me trying to do two bottles in the middle of the night with a catheter in!

Im pretty sure they'd help you with twins after a section! Press your buzzer and let them know you need to feed your babies and ask if someone would mind giving you a hand to make up your feeds whilst you're getting the hang of handling two. I'd be very surprised if you were left to flap with two newborns after a section. If you are, I'd be putting in a complaint!


----------



## sethsmummy

CottlestonPie said:


> I have been stalking you on Facebook hun.... So happy for you and glad you are both doing well. :D
> 
> There are sterilisers and fridges at the hospital but they don't allow pre-made bottles or let you keep them in the fridge. Fridges are for cartons, it seems. So I guess I'll have to make two bottles up at the time every time. Which will be awesome for me trying to do two bottles in the middle of the night with a catheter in!

I agree with noo there hun. The night after having your section you shouldnt even have to make your bottles OR even get out your bed! I wasnt allowed to lift Ethan and was told to buzz when i wanted him out of his cot and when i wanted him put back into his cot. So they should be doing it for you that first night hun. I hardly even moved off my bed that first day/night. well i say hardly.. i was only off the bed for maybe 20 minutes max during that whole time and that was for them washing/changing me. xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

Congratulations again Jenny! :D So happy for you and im glad they helped you when you weren't quite yourself hun :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Jenny_J

Thanks :-D

Im currently trying to rope back into exclusively breast feeding. It's tricky as iv had to suppliment with bottles. But il get there eventually. 

Sick of these bloody injections already, my belly is blue, im going to run out of room to stab myself soon lol. Cried my eyes out before I did my first one. 

The first night they have to help Cottle, esp with twins! 
Try not to worry too much hun. And be careful when you get up out of ved the first few times. I was pretty dizzy the first few days.


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Jenny_J said:


> Thanks :-D
> 
> Im currently trying to rope back into exclusively breast feeding. It's tricky as iv had to suppliment with bottles. But il get there eventually.
> 
> Sick of these bloody injections already, my belly is blue, im going to run out of room to stab myself soon lol. Cried my eyes out before I did my first one.
> 
> The first night they have to help Cottle, esp with twins!
> Try not to worry too much hun. And be careful when you get up out of ved the first few times. I was pretty dizzy the first few days.

Congrats hun she is adorable! As for the bf'ing just keep at it hun and it will work out! I don't take any formula with me to the hospital. I don't know if they supply any or not but I had no issues last time with getting BF'ing established so praying for the same this time or I might be up a creek. :haha:


----------



## Noo

How many days post-section are you Jenny? Could you pump once or twice a day to try and increase your supply so you can exclusively BF? That way you can also start to freeze a bit of milk for times baby needs topping up and you don't need to use formula or if you're going out etc. Sometimes in the early days pumping doesn't produce much milk to freeze BUT it's providing the stimulation for your breasts to produce more than a feed alone is stimulating. Hopefully within a few days/week or so you'll catch up with bubba and won't need to pump any more.


----------



## Cherrybump

Seths- nope they didn't we're up there again this wednesday to get it re-adjusted. Not sure how much we'll be up there but im guessing alot lol next scan is on the 25th.


----------



## Jellycat

Cottlestonpie - surprisingly I've had no issues with swelling and the heat seems like I get the odd day here and there which is great .

Cherry - hope lo is ok bless her must be stressful for all of you.

USAF - how are your sugar levels now?

Jenny - congrats, hope you manage to get the bfeeding back on track


----------



## sethsmummy

Cherry- Fingers crossed she needs nothing else other than the harness. My ex's little girl was born with dislocated hips and she needed an op to sort it out. 

how is everyone today? Iv just sold ethans travel system for a bargain of £60 wish i could have got more for it but no1 wanted to pay more :S So pram shopping tomorrow.. just want a stroller with footmuff now as long as its suitable from birth :)


----------



## CottlestonPie

I've been feeling so much pressure today. In my back, bum, lower bump snd lady bits. Been feeling the need to bear down for a bit of relief but it hasn't worked. There have been times when it's been quite painful but not consistently. 
I was going to start EPO this week but with the pressure, cervix pain and frequent braxtons, I think I'll hold off for a while. I'm determined to get to 36 weeks.


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Sugar levels have been pretty much perfect I have 3 more pokes now till I pray I can stop appointment is tomorrow at 10! If I am told I am good then I am going to be having a dinner out and eating pasta with my family and treating myself with a sweet tea!


----------



## Jenny_J

Nothing comes out when I pump, well a few tiny drops but thats it. She is is the breast pretty much all the times she isn't having a bottle or zonked out. She had each boob for at least 3 hrs yesterday on and off. Id rather her be sucking than the crappy pump. There is defo some milk in there, as it dribbles down her chin when I break the latch. 

Cant believe she is a week old today already. 

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## USAF_WIFE

So I either have contractions going on or a damn uti because I keep having pains in my back, girl area, and to be really specific even in the clitoris. Sorry to be so graphic but its like seriously painful and I am not totally sure right now which it is and its kinda got some pressure when I stand. I am going to hope it knocks it off or I will call labor and delivery and ask for advice. I wanna say its more like uti or bladder but it does not hurt to pee and im not going more then normal.


----------



## sethsmummy

oh no USAF I hope you are ok! How are you feeling now hun? have you called for some advice?

Jenny - Time flies doesn't it! its mad how quick it all does.. ethan is 8 weeks today! total maddness! 

Cottleston - not even 2 weeks to go to get to that point hun :D I hope you get there!

Sounds like we could have more action soon. Poor Seth is poorly... after having his jags he now has a horrid cold, his nose is running faster than niagara falls lol. Hes so moody too when he is ill, everything is a screaming match. Its been a lovely day today though.. gorgeous sunshine and we went and bought a new pram.. i sold my other one yesterday and went and got this https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/9104189.htm Its great so far although a little bulky. 

Heres hoping the lovely weather is here to stay :D I need to get little mr a hat!


----------



## USAF_WIFE

I am ok now! I am stuffed with pasta! I am calling tomorrow to talk to regular nurses and see if I can get my urine tested! :D


----------



## Noo

Those with SPD - when did it start? My hips and pelvis feel like they're crunching and I can't walk without limping :-( surely its too early at 19 weeks to have SPD?!


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Noo said:


> Those with SPD - when did it start? My hips and pelvis feel like they're crunching and I can't walk without limping :-( surely its too early at 19 weeks to have SPD?!

No its not to early 7 weeks with my son and about 16 weeks this time. Sorry hun.


----------



## sethsmummy

Noo said:


> Those with SPD - when did it start? My hips and pelvis feel like they're crunching and I can't walk without limping :-( surely its too early at 19 weeks to have SPD?!

first time round my SPD started at around 12 weeks, this time i was about 20 weeks when i thought of it as SPD and not just my normal aches and pains. I hope its not too bad hun x


----------



## CottlestonPie

Started late with Toby... About 26 weeks. This time I was about 16 weeks when it got bad. I hope it's not too painful hun. If you can see a physio, do it sooner rather than later. I waited til late and she was limited as to what I could do to ease it because it progressed too far. 

So it's May 1st. I am scheduled for my c section in 4 weeks. I'm having babies this month eeeek!


----------



## sethsmummy

CottlestonPie said:


> Started late with Toby... About 26 weeks. This time I was about 16 weeks when it got bad. I hope it's not too painful hun. If you can see a physio, do it sooner rather than later. I waited til late and she was limited as to what I could do to ease it because it progressed too far.
> 
> So it's May 1st. I am scheduled for my c section in 4 weeks. I'm having babies this month eeeek!

oh my gosh :happydance: its getting so close hun!! Do we have a few babies due this month?? or is it next month thats theres quite a few due?

I cant believe its May already! Its going SO fast this year. How are you feeling this morning hun? I'v had just a couple hours uncomfy sleep on my sofa.. Ethan had a feed at 12 and then started with a stuffy nose so hes been awake/asleep/awake/asleep all night so iv been on the sofa with him in his bouncy chair to try keep him propped up a little. Iv had to give him his first try of calpol as he had a temperature at 5am and it seems to have done the trick. I'm hoping hes not catching what seths got. he's due his first immunisations on friday and if hes ill he wont be able to get them. And im such a stickler for wanting them done on time! I almost had a dickie fit with the GPs for not giving me an appointment for seths till 2 weeks after he was old enough for it lol. x


----------



## CottlestonPie

Aw no, poor thing! Hope it's just a little snuffle and not Seths cold. Is Seth at nursery today gun? Maybe if he is you could sneak in a little nap when Ethan goes down to sleep?
I was the same with injections... For Toby's most recent ones I had to do them in 2 visits do one was a couple of weeks late which annoyed me!

I'm ok this morning thanks hun. No tightenings overnight and the pressure in my back has eased off a lot. Still losing bits of plug but nothing major. 
I gave DH a proper fright last night... I was trying to roll over and puled a stomach muscle so I yelped and as he woke up to see if I was ok, I kinda collapsed on the bed in his direction. Poor guy nearly peed himself :haha: My abdo muscles are so torn apart now though, they can't properly hold the weight of my tummy. They're gonna be soooo wrecked post-delivery. Kinda hoping the surgeon will try to sort them out a bit while I'm having my section. Unlikely but.


----------



## sethsmummy

I'm glad your feeling better hun.. but oh no for the pulled muscle. hehe at least you know when the time comes if you go into labor dh will jump up lol.

hes still quite bad now and is bubbling a lot of saliva too.. poor boy. Urgh hun i swear im really bad... where we used to live i could book the appointments myself.. but where i am now.. they send letters out. I was so used to calling and making his appointments for the very next clinic after the day he was old enough. So it was a shock to the system when the week before seth was due his mmr booster/pre-school booster when the hv told me i couldnt book and would get a letter through at some point!! 
Thankfully Ethans came through pretty quickly and is exactly on time (he was 8 weeks yesterday), but if he has to miss this one due to being ill then it puts everything off.. as the 1st three sets are all exactly 4 weeks apart. 

how come Toby had to have his in 2 visits hun? 

I am hoping to go get the boys photo's don today! Although not sure if Ethan is going to give any nice photos with him being a bit poorly... but we shall see lol. I'm using Pixi Foto (the ones you get the vouchers for in yoru bounty pack) as iv always used them for seth. BUT if they dont get any nice ones of Ethan and Seth today then im booking into a proper studio to get some more done. xxxx


----------



## USAF_WIFE

CottlestonPie said:


> Started late with Toby... About 26 weeks. This time I was about 16 weeks when it got bad. I hope it's not too painful hun. If you can see a physio, do it sooner rather than later. I waited til late and she was limited as to what I could do to ease it because it progressed too far.
> 
> So it's May 1st. I am scheduled for my c section in 4 weeks. I'm having babies this month eeeek!

On the dot Cottles? May 29th?


----------



## CottlestonPie

Yep, 29th May... i'll be 38+3. (Unless they decide at my 37w appointment that somethings up and they bring it forward a week but I doubt that'll happen.)

Seths, how did the photos go hun? I think I used pixifoto for Toby's shoot at 6 weeks. I had it done at the local Mothercare... I got carried away and spent a fortune!

Toby had his 13 month injections in two sittings because we had his appointment booked for 13 months exactly and the nurse didnt want to do one of the shots "just in case" because he wasn't OVER 13 months. :dohh:


----------



## sethsmummy

CottlestonPie said:


> Yep, 29th May... i'll be 38+3. (Unless they decide at my 37w appointment that somethings up and they bring it forward a week but I doubt that'll happen.)
> 
> Seths, how did the photos go hun? I think I used pixifoto for Toby's shoot at 6 weeks. I had it done at the local Mothercare... I got carried away and spent a fortune!
> 
> Toby had his 13 month injections in two sittings because we had his appointment booked for 13 months exactly and the nurse didnt want to do one of the shots "just in case" because he wasn't OVER 13 months. :dohh:

The photos went fab.. seth screamed all the way and then cheered up when he realised what he was doing. Ethan did well too.. go back on the 18th to view the pics.. there will be 8sets and i want them all its £199!! I doubt ill get them all though i never do.. usually just pick the best ones. 

well Ethan hit a peak... had to get him an emergency doctors appointment coz his temperature went upto 38.4oc!! After some calpol and a 20 minute walk to the docs in his pram with just a vest and light pants on and his temp was down to 37.8oc. So just got to keep trying to get him to drink and if he gets worse iv to call out of hours straight away. 

:S i dot know what they say 13 months if you cant get it at 13 months exactly.. Then again its like the 3 year one.. they have to be 3 years and 4 months. I'm hoping Ethan is fine tomorrow so that he can get his jags on Friday... as the receptionist said tonight i cant cancel it and re-book it :growlmad: :growlmad: Id have to wait till the next list of imms came around. I know he'd be back in 4 weeks later but that would mean getting 4 jags all in one day!


----------



## Jellycat

Cottleston wow this month !!!!!! 

Seth hope he's feeling better soon it's horrible seeing them ill

Noo my SPD started late with JJ at about 35 weeks onwards but got bad quickly. This pregnancy started getting signs of SPD at 16ish weeks but thankfully I just seem to have issues the odd week or two then it's fine again think it depends where baby is laying. Definitely try and see a Physio


----------



## USAF_WIFE

CottlestonPie said:


> Yep, 29th May... i'll be 38+3. (Unless they decide at my 37w appointment that somethings up and they bring it forward a week but I doubt that'll happen.)
> 
> Seths, how did the photos go hun? I think I used pixifoto for Toby's shoot at 6 weeks. I had it done at the local Mothercare... I got carried away and spent a fortune!
> 
> Toby had his 13 month injections in two sittings because we had his appointment booked for 13 months exactly and the nurse didnt want to do one of the shots "just in case" because he wasn't OVER 13 months. :dohh:

That is my moms birthday. :flower:


----------



## Jenny_J

Fingers crossed little Ethan will be able to get his jabs done this time round.

Im up feeding Niamh at the mo, this breastfeeding makes me one hungry mama


----------



## sethsmummy

i bet it does Jenny. baby pinching all your calories lol 

Ethan is feeling much better this morning so far, no temperature to speak of but hes still crankey and stuffy. I'll ask the health visitor whether he can still get them or not now, and also ask her what would happen regarding the jags. 
His nappy was dry this morning though after 6 hours so its not looking promising. Every time he wakes im going to have to dry get him to take little bits of water/milk... seths going back to nursery today WOOT he is still cranky too but his nose has stopped running and his fever has gone too :happydance: xx


----------



## Jenny_J

Thats great news that your boys are feeling better :-D

Im in bed waiting on the painkillers to kick in, then its shower and belly cleaning. Cant believe how saggy and flabby it is lol eeww


----------



## massoma8489

List track on here I haven't posted on here for a long time anyways miss coming on here and posting just that I have been so bizzzzzzzzzy with my weekly prog. Shots and my every 2 week ultrasounds little guy is doing good except I found out that there is two sacs in baby's brain they said it should be going away still preying that everything's going to be alrit that there is to add other then the growing belly and omg Nasia is bk again how are u ladies try to updat u guys later or Tomoro


----------



## CottlestonPie

USAF, aw... My babies and your mum will share a birthday, how cool! They originally wanted me in on the 27th which is my sisters birthday but for some reason couldn't due to it bring bank holiday? Didnt realise they didn't schedule on public holidays- would be been so convenient! 27 is my lucky number too so that wouldve been kind of cool. 

Seths, how are the boys? Still looking like they're on the mend? They've definitely kept your hands full lately :hugs:

Jenny, I'm dreading the belly.., as if my overhang wasnt bad enough to start with eeek


----------



## CottlestonPie

Ugh. Sorry to go on ladies. Got the hump with DH again. Stressed out to the point that I'm getting BHs and chest pains, and my heartburn has gone mental. Urghh.
I'm going on strike. If he doesn't do dinner tonight he's going hungry. I'll cook for Toby but that's it.


----------



## USAF_WIFE

CottlestonPie said:


> Ugh. Sorry to go on ladies. Got the hump with DH again. Stressed out to the point that I'm getting BHs and chest pains, and my heartburn has gone mental. Urghh.
> I'm going on strike. If he doesn't do dinner tonight he's going hungry. I'll cook for Toby but that's it.

27th is my dads b-day! I am the 21st and my son is the 16th. :haha: I am sorry your DH is being a tool! Easier said then done but just don't talk to the man if hes getting you so damn stressed! He needs to help you and not cause you more issues! Mine helps ALL the time sometimes he moans but he knows this mama will whack him one good. :blush:


----------



## USAF_WIFE

35 plus 2 bump. 

:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







163521_10201265987950885_928366034_n.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Jellycat

Oh cottlestonpie :hugs: hope he's better today or sleeping in the dog house

Great bump USAF  lovely and rounded


Had growth scan today baby estimated 4lb 8oz and expected birth weight 7lb 8oz but think it will be bigger than that. It's reassuring though to know I'm not carrying big after the midwife couple of weeks ago saying how big I was


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Jellycat said:


> Oh cottlestonpie :hugs: hope he's better today or sleeping in the dog house
> 
> Great bump USAF  lovely and rounded
> 
> 
> Had growth scan today baby estimated 4lb 8oz and expected birth weight 7lb 8oz but think it will be bigger than that. It's reassuring though to know I'm not carrying big after the midwife couple of weeks ago saying how big I was

Thanks! Eep! Wonder how big my girl will be she was 4lb 9oz at 31 weeks. 

ETA- I lied I was 31+6 so 32 weeks. Not much off then you are then eh?


----------



## Jellycat

USAF they say add half a pound a week for a rough guess on birth weight do 8lb 9oz at full term would be my guess .... But does depend on how quickly babies gain - that's why I'm taking it with a pinch of salt always nice to know though


----------



## Noo

God, I feel huge. My pelvis and hips are KILLING! I think I'm going to go huge again this pregnancy. I already look quite big for 19 weeks :lol: Got my 20 week scan a week today so will be interested to see what centile its growing on! Coby was 9lb15oz and on the 98th Centile so well see!
 



Attached Files:







19 weeks.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## CottlestonPie

Eesh half a pound a week! Twins were 4lb and 4lb 9oz at the 32 week scan. So they'll be around 7-7.5lb by C-day. Over a stone of baby!

Hubby is definitely in the doghouse. Babies were putting so much pressure on my back just now that I couldn't stand upright. I was walking (whilst holding the wall for support) but I looked like an upside down L... I was literally bent at a right angle. 
Took me ages to get up the stairs and when I was on the top few steps, he started talking to me. I can't talk and climb stairs in that kind of pain so I stopped to answer him and he shouted at me for not getting a move on. I was headed upstairs to try and poop to take some pressure of my back... And he asked me to watch Toby. Wtf. I laughed through crying, he was being so ridiculous... So fucking had it with his attitude lately.


----------



## sethsmummy

massoma - i hope baby is ok hun and that everything is normal at the next scan :hugs:

Cottleston - yep theboys are on the mend now thankfully. Ethan had his jags yesterday so had been a tad grumpy but apart from that and seth being grumpy they are both good :haha: 
Seriously hun your fella... needs a slap... with a shuvel! Have you had a go at him hun? He seriously needs to stop stressing you out all the bloody time. I think us ladies could form a que to give him what for! I really hope for your sake he is going to change once those babies come along... as right now hes good for nothing but being smacked upside the head by every single one of us ladies :growlmad: I hope your feeling a bit better today hun :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

USAF - what a lovely bump hun! Not much longer to go :D :happydance:

Jelly - oooo he could be the same size Ethan was :D glad everything is going well. :D my midwife though i was going to have a huge baby.. haha she had to eat humble pie when she visited after he was born. 

Noo - Lovely bump hun!! I cant believe you have such an awsome bump at only 19 weeks! Good luck for your 20 week scan.. are you going to find out gender hun? 

AFM - doing ok :) Getting some decorating done in the living room... cant wait till its all done and looking nice and ordering a new sofa on wednesday too. Ethan got his jags yesterday and he was such a brave little boy <3 he was very grumpy yesterday and last night though. seems to be ok so far today and is just sleeping a lot. 
I bought a new pram on tuesday.. cant remember if iv been on to say lol. sorry if i already have. BUT yesterday when we were out to the shop.. i was walking and DH shouted for me to stop ,i was desperate to get to the toilet so kept walking so he shouted again but swore at me.. i was about to give him what for.. then i realised what he was shouting for.. the damn back wheel had come out!!! I was so furious.. so i called Argos first thing this morning and am taking it back for a full refund! And they better now argue when i get there... i dont want to put ethan in it but have no choice till i get there and get a new pram! BUT i hope the weather is nice as i have to take the pram back to one store.. then walk to the other side of the shopping bit (20 min wander) to get the other one from the other store. And this one better not break otherwise there will be hell to pay!!!

oh and Ethan is now 10lb 3oz <3


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Jellycat said:


> USAF they say add half a pound a week for a rough guess on birth weight do 8lb 9oz at full term would be my guess .... But does depend on how quickly babies gain - that's why I'm taking it with a pinch of salt always nice to know though

Just reading that hurts my foof lol! I have another scan on the 13th of may I guess I will know then eh? :dohh:


----------



## Noo

sethsmummy said:


> Noo - Lovely bump hun!! I cant believe you have such an awsome bump at only 19 weeks! Good luck for your 20 week scan.. are you going to find out gender hun?
> <3

I do have 10lb babies though and I'm only 5ft 2 so I guess I shouldn't be too surprised :) It's fairly well disguised when in clothes, though!

Yes, we're hoping to find out the gender. DH won't discuss boys names. He's adamant it is a girl so we will have to see. Though he's poo-poo'd all the names I've loved since having DS (I think a couple are used on here actually!) so I'd like to see what he comes up with himself! DS want to call a girl Jessica but although I like it, I'm not sure if its a little too common and my mum's dog is called Jess!


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Noo said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> Noo - Lovely bump hun!! I cant believe you have such an awsome bump at only 19 weeks! Good luck for your 20 week scan.. are you going to find out gender hun?
> <3
> 
> I do have 10lb babies though and I'm only 5ft 2 so I guess I shouldn't be too surprised :) It's fairly well disguised when in clothes, though!
> 
> Yes, we're hoping to find out the gender. DH won't discuss boys names. He's adamant it is a girl so we will have to see. Though he's poo-poo'd all the names I've loved since having DS (I think a couple are used on here actually!) so I'd like to see what he comes up with himself! DS want to call a girl Jessica but although I like it, I'm not sure if its a little too common and my mum's dog is called Jess!Click to expand...

10lbs naturally? I am 5'2 and I am afraid of an 8 or 9lb. :wacko:


----------



## Noo

USAF_WIFE said:


> Noo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> Noo - Lovely bump hun!! I cant believe you have such an awsome bump at only 19 weeks! Good luck for your 20 week scan.. are you going to find out gender hun?
> <3
> 
> I do have 10lb babies though and I'm only 5ft 2 so I guess I shouldn't be too surprised :) It's fairly well disguised when in clothes, though!
> 
> Yes, we're hoping to find out the gender. DH won't discuss boys names. He's adamant it is a girl so we will have to see. Though he's poo-poo'd all the names I've loved since having DS (I think a couple are used on here actually!) so I'd like to see what he comes up with himself! DS want to call a girl Jessica but although I like it, I'm not sure if its a little too common and my mum's dog is called Jess!Click to expand...
> 
> 10lbs naturally? I am 5'2 and I am afraid of an 8 or 9lb. :wacko:Click to expand...

In a fashion - I did have an 8 minute shoulder dystocia, 4th degree tear and then a 3 litre haemorrhage.... I've requested a c-section this time and hoping it'll be granted. Though may change my mind if they'll do growth scans and it looks smaller but looking at my bump (bigger than my friends 33 week bump!) I very much doubt it'll be much smaller.


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Noo said:


> USAF_WIFE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> Noo - Lovely bump hun!! I cant believe you have such an awsome bump at only 19 weeks! Good luck for your 20 week scan.. are you going to find out gender hun?
> <3
> 
> I do have 10lb babies though and I'm only 5ft 2 so I guess I shouldn't be too surprised :) It's fairly well disguised when in clothes, though!
> 
> Yes, we're hoping to find out the gender. DH won't discuss boys names. He's adamant it is a girl so we will have to see. Though he's poo-poo'd all the names I've loved since having DS (I think a couple are used on here actually!) so I'd like to see what he comes up with himself! DS want to call a girl Jessica but although I like it, I'm not sure if its a little too common and my mum's dog is called Jess!Click to expand...
> 
> 10lbs naturally? I am 5'2 and I am afraid of an 8 or 9lb. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> In a fashion - I did have an 8 minute shoulder dystocia, 4th degree tear and then a 3 litre haemorrhage.... I've requested a c-section this time and hoping it'll be granted. Though may change my mind if they'll do growth scans and it looks smaller but looking at my bump (bigger than my friends 33 week bump!) I very much doubt it'll be much smaller.Click to expand...

:cry::cry: that is scary stuff omg! I was told if she is going to be rather large they will do a c section for those exact reasons.


----------



## Noo

USAF_WIFE said:


> Noo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAF_WIFE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> Noo - Lovely bump hun!! I cant believe you have such an awsome bump at only 19 weeks! Good luck for your 20 week scan.. are you going to find out gender hun?
> <3
> 
> I do have 10lb babies though and I'm only 5ft 2 so I guess I shouldn't be too surprised :) It's fairly well disguised when in clothes, though!
> 
> Yes, we're hoping to find out the gender. DH won't discuss boys names. He's adamant it is a girl so we will have to see. Though he's poo-poo'd all the names I've loved since having DS (I think a couple are used on here actually!) so I'd like to see what he comes up with himself! DS want to call a girl Jessica but although I like it, I'm not sure if its a little too common and my mum's dog is called Jess!Click to expand...
> 
> 10lbs naturally? I am 5'2 and I am afraid of an 8 or 9lb. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> In a fashion - I did have an 8 minute shoulder dystocia, 4th degree tear and then a 3 litre haemorrhage.... I've requested a c-section this time and hoping it'll be granted. Though may change my mind if they'll do growth scans and it looks smaller but looking at my bump (bigger than my friends 33 week bump!) I very much doubt it'll be much smaller.Click to expand...
> 
> :cry::cry: that is scary stuff omg! I was told if she is going to be rather large they will do a c section for those exact reasons.Click to expand...

Definitely scary - And people wonder why my first child will be almost 9 by the time I have my second... :lol:


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Noo said:


> USAF_WIFE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAF_WIFE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> Noo - Lovely bump hun!! I cant believe you have such an awsome bump at only 19 weeks! Good luck for your 20 week scan.. are you going to find out gender hun?
> <3
> 
> I do have 10lb babies though and I'm only 5ft 2 so I guess I shouldn't be too surprised :) It's fairly well disguised when in clothes, though!
> 
> Yes, we're hoping to find out the gender. DH won't discuss boys names. He's adamant it is a girl so we will have to see. Though he's poo-poo'd all the names I've loved since having DS (I think a couple are used on here actually!) so I'd like to see what he comes up with himself! DS want to call a girl Jessica but although I like it, I'm not sure if its a little too common and my mum's dog is called Jess!Click to expand...
> 
> 10lbs naturally? I am 5'2 and I am afraid of an 8 or 9lb. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> In a fashion - I did have an 8 minute shoulder dystocia, 4th degree tear and then a 3 litre haemorrhage.... I've requested a c-section this time and hoping it'll be granted. Though may change my mind if they'll do growth scans and it looks smaller but looking at my bump (bigger than my friends 33 week bump!) I very much doubt it'll be much smaller.Click to expand...
> 
> :cry::cry: that is scary stuff omg! I was told if she is going to be rather large they will do a c section for those exact reasons.Click to expand...
> 
> Definitely scary - And people wonder why my first child will be almost 9 by the time I have my second... :lol:Click to expand...


See ive only had a 6lb 10oz and 7lb even babies. I am nervous but the doctor said she does not think she will get large enough to warrant a section but if she is huge that she does not want anything broken, torn, stuck, fractured. So I am hoping it will all be ok. :dohh:


----------



## sethsmummy

USAF_WIFE said:


> Noo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> Noo - Lovely bump hun!! I cant believe you have such an awsome bump at only 19 weeks! Good luck for your 20 week scan.. are you going to find out gender hun?
> <3
> 
> I do have 10lb babies though and I'm only 5ft 2 so I guess I shouldn't be too surprised :) It's fairly well disguised when in clothes, though!
> 
> Yes, we're hoping to find out the gender. DH won't discuss boys names. He's adamant it is a girl so we will have to see. Though he's poo-poo'd all the names I've loved since having DS (I think a couple are used on here actually!) so I'd like to see what he comes up with himself! DS want to call a girl Jessica but although I like it, I'm not sure if its a little too common and my mum's dog is called Jess!Click to expand...
> 
> 10lbs naturally? I am 5'2 and I am afraid of an 8 or 9lb. :wacko:Click to expand...

dont worry hun my sisters had 3 10lb plus babies and all 3 of those births went perfect naturally. her smallest caused her the most trouble! 

Her first (the troublesom one as she had cholestesis) was 9lb 3oz, 2nd was 10lb 1oz, 3rd was 10lb 6oz and the last one was 10lb exactly. xxx


----------



## USAF_WIFE

sethsmummy said:


> USAF_WIFE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> Noo - Lovely bump hun!! I cant believe you have such an awsome bump at only 19 weeks! Good luck for your 20 week scan.. are you going to find out gender hun?
> <3
> 
> I do have 10lb babies though and I'm only 5ft 2 so I guess I shouldn't be too surprised :) It's fairly well disguised when in clothes, though!
> 
> Yes, we're hoping to find out the gender. DH won't discuss boys names. He's adamant it is a girl so we will have to see. Though he's poo-poo'd all the names I've loved since having DS (I think a couple are used on here actually!) so I'd like to see what he comes up with himself! DS want to call a girl Jessica but although I like it, I'm not sure if its a little too common and my mum's dog is called Jess!Click to expand...
> 
> 10lbs naturally? I am 5'2 and I am afraid of an 8 or 9lb. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> dont worry hun my sisters had 3 10lb plus babies and all 3 of those births went perfect naturally. her smallest caused her the most trouble!
> 
> Her first (the troublesom one as she had cholestesis) was 9lb 3oz, 2nd was 10lb 1oz, 3rd was 10lb 6oz and the last one was 10lb exactly. xxxClick to expand...

Thanks hun! Gives me hope lol!


----------



## sethsmummy

your welcome hun. They do say sometimes larger babies are easier as gravity works with them. I had more trouble pushing out my 5lb 15oz than my sister had pushing out her 10lb 6oz! She managed natural... and i had to have foreceps. 


Cottleston - shes probably already added you (i was meant to write this last night but watched a film then fell asleep before getting on) but Miwi would like to add you on fb. her name is Amelia Austin :) And im sure shed love to hear from everyone else too. She doesnt really get time for logging in here 


I have some serious stomach pains today! its either the food i had last night (which i seriously hope not as seth ate half of my food) or its because i brought all the shopping up the stairs to our flat by myself yesterday.. took me 3 runs but it was all heavy and DH stayed with Ethan at the bottom of the stairs till Id got all the shopping up. Times like that I hate living in a flat.. felt like my arms were going to drop off lol xx


----------



## Jellycat

Seth - did you manage to swap your pram?

In regards to size my friends first was 8lb something and ok labour her second was 4lb something and really struggled to deliver her so would if assumed it would of been easier.... Larger babies aren't always difficult.

Noo maybe you are just showing earlier this time I've found second time around after about 25 weeks my growth really slowed down and I don't think I'm bigger compared to last time now.

Had horrid day yesterday dh and I just argued the wholetime when I gave an apology expecting him to do the same to clear the air he was adamant he shouldn't need to. Let's just say my bank holiday weekend is going to be a stressful one now


----------



## sethsmummy

Jellycat said:


> Seth - did you manage to swap your pram?
> 
> In regards to size my friends first was 8lb something and ok labour her second was 4lb something and really struggled to deliver her so would if assumed it would of been easier.... Larger babies aren't always difficult.
> 
> Noo maybe you are just showing earlier this time I've found second time around after about 25 weeks my growth really slowed down and I don't think I'm bigger compared to last time now.
> 
> Had horrid day yesterday dh and I just argued the wholetime when I gave an apology expecting him to do the same to clear the air he was adamant he shouldn't need to. Let's just say my bank holiday weekend is going to be a stressful one now


I did hun, I took it back yesterday and came home with a Koochi Ipso stroller with footmuff and parasol. ITs a shame because i loved that pram but i wasnt risking anything going wrong again. 

so sorry you and your dh aren't getting along right now hun. Dh and I have days like that where we just wanna kill each other lol. Cant believe he didn't apologize though :S bloody men! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Jellycat

Typical before going downstairs heA apologised for yesterday - dint care if he means it or not just wanted an apology ...... Stubborn sod


----------



## sethsmummy

I think it takes men a long time to actually realise they were in the wrong. Glad its all sorted now though hun.

how is everyone today? Iv cleaned the living room (although my carpet is buggered again... Seth knocked my bottle of window lean off the windowsill to now my carpet has loads of little pink splashes all over it GRRR), cleaned the kitchen, stripped the beds and got it in the wash, kinda cleaned seths room and started doing my second coat of blue paint ALL whilst having the most horrendous stomach pains. DH has now started to feel ill too so we think its the sandwich we got from Greggs yesterday :dohh: Going to do another bit of painting but the rest will have to wait till seth wakes up as i need to stand on the sofa and then move it out the way. Wish i was a few inches taller so i could reach the top of the wall without having to stand on my toes and making a mess lol. xxx


----------



## Jenny_J

Hi ladies, how is everyone? 

I dont get much time to come on here much at the mo. Niamh does not sleep well at night at all! 

Im currently sat in the emergency doctors. Midwife came over today, and told me to come here, she thinks I have an infection in my wound. One bad thing after another here :-/

Niamh is only a few grams of her birth weight now, so hopefully il be able to up my supply in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## sethsmummy

Jenny_J said:


> Hi ladies, how is everyone?
> 
> I dont get much time to come on here much at the mo. Niamh does not sleep well at night at all!
> 
> Im currently sat in the emergency doctors. Midwife came over today, and told me to come here, she thinks I have an infection in my wound. One bad thing after another here :-/
> 
> Niamh is only a few grams of her birth weight now, so hopefully il be able to up my supply in the next couple of weeks.

oh no hun i hope you are ok. I will have my fingers crossed for you!! And fingers crossed Niamh starts sleeping at night time.. i had to sleep with EThan on my chest quite a lot to start with. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## massoma8489

Ok lady's here's Haider 21 weeks
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 53.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sethsmummy

massoma8489 said:


> Ok lady's here's Haider 21 weeks

oh my gosh hun what an amazing scan picture!!!

Jenny - how are you doing hun? I hope your ok.

Cottleston - happy anniversary hun! xxx


----------



## Noo

Feeling rubbish today. Had really bad stomach cramps during the night and this morning. Getting nervous about my scan on Friday as Coby REALLY wants a sister. He's even asked to name her Jessica-Willow.... I'm scared it'll be a boy and he'll be really disappointed :(


----------



## sethsmummy

Noo said:


> Feeling rubbish today. Had really bad stomach cramps during the night and this morning. Getting nervous about my scan on Friday as Coby REALLY wants a sister. He's even asked to name her Jessica-Willow.... I'm scared it'll be a boy and he'll be really disappointed :(

aww bless him hun, Im sure given time he would be happy regardless of what you have :D My friends daughter had her heart set on a girl when she was pregnant with her 3rd baby... when they found out it was a boy she cried a little but then was just as excited. What a lovely name he has picked out though <3

Good luck for your scan hun. How are the cramps now? xx


----------



## Noo

sethsmummy said:


> Noo said:
> 
> 
> Feeling rubbish today. Had really bad stomach cramps during the night and this morning. Getting nervous about my scan on Friday as Coby REALLY wants a sister. He's even asked to name her Jessica-Willow.... I'm scared it'll be a boy and he'll be really disappointed :(
> 
> aww bless him hun, Im sure given time he would be happy regardless of what you have :D My friends daughter had her heart set on a girl when she was pregnant with her 3rd baby... when they found out it was a boy she cried a little but then was just as excited. What a lovely name he has picked out though <3
> 
> Good luck for your scan hun. How are the cramps now? xxClick to expand...

They're alright. They're more my actual stomach than uterine though. Like taking pills on an empty stomach but I've not taken anything. Blah!


----------



## sethsmummy

fingers crossed they dont last long hun.
 



Attached Files:







DSC00921.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 2









DSC00923.jpg
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 1









DSC00933.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## CottlestonPie

awww, smiiiiiles! gorgeous :D


----------



## massoma8489

Seth he sooooo sooo soo adorable your right they don't last long I see that with my 15 month old baby girl


----------



## sethsmummy

hehe thank you.. i was getting so worried because he wasn't smiling much... but over the last 3/4 days hes just become this super smiley baby :cloud9: xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

He's such cutie... Eek, makes me want my boys to hurry up lol

I was getting pretty big BHs earlier. Started at around 25-30 mins apart and got as close as 8 minutes before just randomly stopping. Literally as I was waiting for one more close one so I could call the hospital, they just vanished into nothing. Dammit. 

Also looks like Toby is ready to drop his daytime nap. So annoying... I was hoping he'd keep nap time for a while longer so I could have some "quiet" time with the babies while he slept. Oh well!


----------



## Noo

CottlestonPie said:


> Also looks like Toby is ready to drop his daytime nap. So annoying... I was hoping he'd keep nap time for a while longer so I could have some "quiet" time with the babies while he slept. Oh well!


Aww you've done well getting to over 2 with a nap! Coby went from sleeping 3 hours 1-4pm every single day to suddenly no nap as soon as he hit 15/16 months! I was GUTTED!


----------



## sethsmummy

dont worry hun... once he goes to nursery you'll probably get your nap time thing back. Seth stopped napping during the day till he started going to nursery at 2 and since then hes had a nap almost every day xxx

Damn about the BH hun. Must be so annoying when they just stop! :hugs: xxx


----------



## USAF_WIFE

So fed up with the heartburn im having GRR! I have my stupid pelvic and GBS test on the 8th... Then scan on the 13th.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Ah see Toby Wong be going to nursery until he's 3 and we get his 15hr allowance as we can't afford to send him before then, so he'll be well and truly out of the habit of napping by then. 

USAF, do you get the GBS test as a standard thing over there? In the uk you have to buy a self testing kit and send the swabs off yourself. The nhs doesn't provide it. 

I've got a midwife appointment tomorrow. Going to see if there's a way to bring forward my date. I can't see myself getting to 38+3 but don't really want to go into labour naturally and have an emcs because of how quickly my labour progressed with Toby. Also my spd is getting ridiculous and will keep getting worse but I can't wear my support belt because it gives me more BHs and I swear my foot swelling gets worse when I use it. 

Sorry for the moan lol... Very uncomfortable day today!


----------



## USAF_WIFE

CottlestonPie said:


> Ah see Toby Wong be going to nursery until he's 3 and we get his 15hr allowance as we can't afford to send him before then, so he'll be well and truly out of the habit of napping by then.
> 
> USAF, do you get the GBS test as a standard thing over there? In the uk you have to buy a self testing kit and send the swabs off yourself. The nhs doesn't provide it.
> 
> I've got a midwife appointment tomorrow. Going to see if there's a way to bring forward my date. I can't see myself getting to 38+3 but don't really want to go into labour naturally and have an emcs because of how quickly my labour progressed with Toby. Also my spd is getting ridiculous and will keep getting worse but I can't wear my support belt because it gives me more BHs and I swear my foot swelling gets worse when I use it.
> 
> Sorry for the moan lol... Very uncomfortable day today!

Yes, its standard here and I hate having it done! GL with your appointment I don't want to have to wait either but I also am not carrying twinners. My spd is bad and Fallon keeps trying to come out of my arse nearly causing me to :cry: every time but no piles as I would assume you ladies might call them? LOL! I am not looking forward to my scan because they may want to section me and I am not ok with that! I had both my other two at 39+3 so I hope she comes the same! :haha:


----------



## sethsmummy

I was lucky in that respect cottleston.. because seth wasnt talking he got free nursery for 6 months under a thing called The Brokerage Scheme. He went for 8 hours a week and he absolutely loved it. 
fingers crossed they agree to bringing you forward hun. At least to 37 weeks. The amount of BHs you have and the amount of pain you are in they really shouldnt be leaving you that long.. its just not fair. Its bad enough being that bad with just one never mind having 2 in there. :hugs: :hugs: 

usaf - sorry to hear about all the heartburn hun. hope its better tomorrow. and yep we call them piles over here. urgh i ha lots of pain in my bum with ethan.. it sucks! Is the scan to check her kidneys again hun? or just to see which way she is laying? :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## USAF_WIFE

sethsmummy said:


> I was lucky in that respect cottleston.. because seth wasnt talking he got free nursery for 6 months under a thing called The Brokerage Scheme. He went for 8 hours a week and he absolutely loved it.
> fingers crossed they agree to bringing you forward hun. At least to 37 weeks. The amount of BHs you have and the amount of pain you are in they really shouldnt be leaving you that long.. its just not fair. Its bad enough being that bad with just one never mind having 2 in there. :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> usaf - sorry to hear about all the heartburn hun. hope its better tomorrow. and yep we call them piles over here. urgh i ha lots of pain in my bum with ethan.. it sucks! Is the scan to check her kidneys again hun? or just to see which way she is laying? :hugs: :hugs:

For kidneys and weight they don't know how huge she will be but they won't let me deliver her vaginally if she is to big for their standards. I have to knock on wood and say I may escape piles this time BUT I still have time to develop the evil things.


----------



## sethsmummy

fingers crossed everything is ok at the scan hun. I hate when they try say you can/cant deliver such and such a size baby due to size on a scan. My sister was told her 2nd was going to be 12lb!! she came out 10lb 1oz xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Sorry ladies, got hardly any battery on phone.... Just wondered if I could have your opinion. 
Went to the midwife today. She said Ernie is super squashed (she thinks Bert is squashing him to one side)... And his heart rate is a little low. She asked me if that was normal. Surely she should know how low is normal and how low is too low?
Anyways, Ernie was the one measuring half a lb smaller at the last scan and the midwifes comments on the heart rate has left me a bit paranoid. 
Would you get checked at MAU for reassurance or just wait a week for the growth scan? I dunno what to dooooo.


----------



## USAF_WIFE

CottlestonPie said:


> Sorry ladies, got hardly any battery on phone.... Just wondered if I could have your opinion.
> Went to the midwife today. She said Ernie is super squashed (she thinks Bert is squashing him to one side)... And his heart rate is a little low. She asked me if that was normal. Surely she should know how low is normal and how low is too low?
> Anyways, Ernie was the one measuring half a lb smaller at the last scan and the midwifes comments on the heart rate has left me a bit paranoid.
> Would you get checked at MAU for reassurance or just wait a week for the growth scan? I dunno what to dooooo.

I would be checked if his heart rate was abit low hun. It may be common but a MW should not be asking YOU if its normal FFS. Might need the little guys out sooner if its hurting one. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sethsmummy

CottlestonPie said:


> Sorry ladies, got hardly any battery on phone.... Just wondered if I could have your opinion.
> Went to the midwife today. She said Ernie is super squashed (she thinks Bert is squashing him to one side)... And his heart rate is a little low. She asked me if that was normal. Surely she should know how low is normal and how low is too low?
> Anyways, Ernie was the one measuring half a lb smaller at the last scan and the midwifes comments on the heart rate has left me a bit paranoid.
> Would you get checked at MAU for reassurance or just wait a week for the growth scan? I dunno what to dooooo.

Id get checked out hun for some reassurance! I cant believe a midwife asked you if it was normal... although i kinda get it if she meant was his heart rate normally sitting where it was. Although im sure youv said they were sat up in the normal range (or am i imagining that?). 
hope your ok hun xx


----------



## twinmummy06

CottlestonPie said:


> Sorry ladies, got hardly any battery on phone.... Just wondered if I could have your opinion.
> Went to the midwife today. She said Ernie is super squashed (she thinks Bert is squashing him to one side)... And his heart rate is a little low. She asked me if that was normal. Surely she should know how low is normal and how low is too low?
> Anyways, Ernie was the one measuring half a lb smaller at the last scan and the midwifes comments on the heart rate has left me a bit paranoid.
> Would you get checked at MAU for reassurance or just wait a week for the growth scan? I dunno what to dooooo.

Definitely go get checked, if just for your own piece of mind hun. Better to err on the side of caution.


----------



## sethsmummy

Good Morning everyone... hope your all ok today.

ethan had a good sleep last night but is a tad grumpy right now. The sunshine has gone :cry: Ignorant thing could have stayed for the week :haha:

im in a bad mood this morning.. i changed my tv licence direct debit date to the 22nd of may last month ... they must have had a sytem error because its changed back to what it was and they took the money today!!! Without telling me!! Im lucky i had enough money in my account to cover it.. but now we are up shit creek for a bill on Friday :growlmad: and i cant phone and ask them to cancel as they will have already requested the payment from our bank.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Give them a call hun, tell them it's an error and to reverse the payment. Explain that you need the money for another bill. It's their error not yours, you shouldn't have to suffer for it.


----------



## sethsmummy

CottlestonPie said:


> Give them a call hun, tell them it's an error and to reverse the payment. Explain that you need the money for another bill. It's their error not yours, you shouldn't have to suffer for it.

Iv already called hun "theres nothing we can do" because its not on the system that i changed the date :growlmad: So i told the lovely man thats a crock of bullshit and they are robbing gits and hung up the phone. x


----------



## Noo

Cottles: The midwife would have been asking if it is normal for YOU to have one twin with a lower FH than the other one. She's asking about your normal pattern not if the FH itself was normal. If it wasn't within normal range she would have referred you in to be checked out.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Oh I know, it's just the way she said it raised concern a bit. And I'm a natural worrier.. Annoying I know. Although I've been told today that I'm a bit too laid back- something that I've never been accused of before lol

Anyway, quick update... I have almost no reception on my phone so I don't know if this will even post but i went in for monitoring after yesterday's appointment made me paranoid... And about 10 minutes into the trace I was showing as having contractions roughly every five minutes so they're keeping me in overnight to make sure it's not early labour. Blahhhhh.*(It's not though, I just get this sometimes, they never last... Over stretched uterus is just getting a bit stressed I think.)

I'm getting another trace at 9pm tonight to check babies and contractions again but I can already feel that they're much less frequent.*

My cervix is high and closed apparently so labour isn't imminent. Babies are still going to be a while methinks!


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey ladies, I'm sitting kicking around lol. Sorry ive not been on at all. See everything i click onto this site i open up a thread and dont even get te chance to read it lol. Paige has been unsettling. She would fall asleep on me and then seconds later after i put her down shes awake again :S ..

Or she just cries on of for a few hours :( ive to mention this to health vistor we think its colic :(. She must have trapped wind down there. She was never like this better she got the harness on :(

Anyways hospital app again today. She got a bath and a new harness on. so we now go in every 2 weeks instead of every week. and she'll get a new one put on again then to. Because of the harness and not getting a bath shes got dry skin in the bits i cant get to :( and its peeling away . 

Today i just found out that my friends other sister has just found out she's pregnant lol and her other sister is litterally about to give birth any day now ..



I feel pretty bad for not getting on as much. If im not holding paige im trying to get house work done or im out the house. Plus ive had to stop expressing to as i just wasnt getting the time to pump my supply as gone way down aswelll:( xxx


----------



## Cherrybump

Omg cottle keep us posted just back read your post lol


----------



## Noo

Yay! I spent the night in resus last night :( Was scrubbed,gowned and masked and assisting with a section when I fainted, smacking my face off the table, then cracking my head open on the instrument trolley and knocking myself out for 20 minutes... woke up with lines and fluids going in resus. Then strangely they let me just go home! Got whopping bruise down the side of my jaw, then one down my ribs and a glued head :( Baby seems fine though got my scan Fri.


----------



## sethsmummy

oh my gosh ladies!!

Cottleston - I hope everything is ok hun. It's a shame they wont listen to you saying that you get this all the time hun. I hope they are not going to think about keeping you in till D Day BUT I also wonder whether with them having proof your getting contractions if they would bring D Day forward a little for you? 

Cherry - Dont you worry hun your main priotiry is paige.. not updating us lot :) Sorry to hear she seems to be suffering in this harness! poor little mite. Are you not allowed to take it off at home to bathe her? Has your h.v mentioned trying Gripe Water? That might help bring the wind up hun. 
Sorry to hear your not managing to express hun :hugs: :hugs:

Noo - oh my gosh... and they just let you go home?!!? Id have though the face that a) you cracked your head open and b) your pregnant... iwould have thought theyd have kept you in for at least 24 hours for monitoring. 
Are you really sore hun? I am glad the baby seems to be ok though, good luck for your Scan on Friday :D. xxxxx


----------



## Noo

Mega sore. I think I may have broken or severely bruised my coccyx which will be great for delivery if I don't get a section :-\


----------



## sethsmummy

im going to sound so thick but where is your coccyx? is it in your pelvis or back?? Iv heard of it before but no clue where abouts it is lol. Is there any way they can tell if you have broken it without an xray? xx


----------



## USAF_WIFE

sethsmummy said:


> im going to sound so thick but where is your coccyx? is it in your pelvis or back?? Iv heard of it before but no clue where abouts it is lol. Is there any way they can tell if you have broken it without an xray? xx

Tailbone :haha: and um... LADIES! Can you all just callllm it down? I am glad you are ok and babies are ok. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jellycat

Noo - hope you are ok and fainting was a one off

Cottleston - how you feeling


----------



## CottlestonPie

Holy moly Noo! Hope you're ok xx
I'm going to try and sleep. My latest ctg showed more tightenings but not progressing. Much of the same. Babies heartbeats will be checked at 4am-ish and I'll have another ctg at around 6am... So I should probably get off the Internet and sleep heh


----------



## USAF_WIFE

CottlestonPie said:


> Holy moly Noo! Hope you're ok xx
> I'm going to try and sleep. My latest ctg showed more tightenings but not progressing. Much of the same. Babies heartbeats will be checked at 4am-ish and I'll have another ctg at around 6am... So I should probably get off the Internet and sleep heh

:hugs: hang in there mama almost done! As long as the boys look good its good. :flower:


----------



## massoma8489

Omg I hope ur ok Noo take care of ur self and hope u feel much better hang on there


----------



## Jenny_J

Hey everyone, hope your all well. 

Nothing but dramas here, touch all the wood in the world that we might get chance to calm down and get better now!!

I got an infection in the skin around my wound, fungal infection the doc said, eewwww! It's impossible for me to keep it dry all day, unless I lay down all day, and that is not n option with 3 kids lol. So I have anti biotics and some cream, im washing it 3 times a day, then applying cream, sean says it looks laods better now. I just don't know how im meant to keep this up long term :/

Then I got a bad tooth ache, and ended up in the emergency dentist having it pulled out last night :/ 

On a lighter note, hubby got the job he applied for, auto electrician, he has a few months of college first, then he will be back in land rover doing the job, he is very pleased with himself.
I finally have my maternity allowance :) and it should come through any day now.
And Niamh is officially registered :) yay

Just gotta go to the docs and register her today, plus she has a sticky eye, so that needs seeing to also.


----------



## sethsmummy

Cottleston - how did you get on with your monitoring this morning hun? I Hope everything went ok :hugs:

Jenny - I hope your ok hun. aww no i hope the antibiotics work hun. With mine (I have aLARGE overhang) i washed it and dried it every 4 hours through the day and i bought some of these https://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/tesco-price-comparison/baby_care/huggies_cotton_soft_sheets_60.html

and i put 1 or 2 under my flap to keep it dry and made sure i changed them every time i washed it. Also try putting hair dryer on cool and drying it every so often too. 
I hope he doc gives you something for her sticky eye hun. Seth had eye drops for it when he was a baby. 

xxxxx


----------



## USAF_WIFE

I can't potty!!!!!!!!! I am so sore! GRR! I am now shoving my face with shredded wheat and prunes with water and later I will be taking a damn stool softener. I am so over this! I just keep telling myself ALMOST THERE!

Cottles- How are things?
Noo- Hope you are less sore today hun!
Jenny- OH NO! Ugh sounds awful sorry hun!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Oooh Jenny they sounds uncomfortable... Hope it heals up soon x

I'm home now. My tightenings went from every 5 minutes last night to every 15 minutes this morning so they discharged me and told me only to come back if they got really painful. I have a scan on Tuesday for growth so hopefully all will be ok at leasy until then.


----------



## Jellycat

Are you feeling all the tightenings Cottleston? As I remember with JJ I was contracting but didn't realise until the midwife told me.


----------



## sethsmummy

yey glad your home cottleston :D Just think your almost 36 weeks! So then they could come along wooo.. omg i cant believe very soon we're going to be seeing lots more babies in here I cant wait!! :happydance: 

Usaf - urgh not long left to go hun :hugs: :hugs: I hope all this helps you goto the toilet hun xxx


----------



## Noo

Eeeek! 20 week scan tomorrow. So nervous and excited. I can't wait to find out whether we're team blue or team pink :) Hope they can tell us. Personally, I'm swaying towards thinking we're blue!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Jellycat said:


> Are you feeling all the tightenings Cottleston? As I remember with JJ I was contracting but didn't realise until the midwife told me.

I do yeah but they feel stronger when I'm strapped to the monitor... I guess it's because of the pressure of the straps or something. 

Noo... Good luck for the scan. Hope bubs behaves!


----------



## USAF_WIFE

sethsmummy said:


> yey glad your home cottleston :D Just think your almost 36 weeks! So then they could come along wooo.. omg i cant believe very soon we're going to be seeing lots more babies in here I cant wait!! :happydance:
> 
> Usaf - urgh not long left to go hun :hugs: :hugs: I hope all this helps you goto the toilet hun xxx

It did help me go but im not sure they constipation may have started booty problems for me now. Will know as time goes on. :nope:


----------



## pinkpickle

Been a while since I posted. Wanted to toss up a pic of my bump from today.
I have an ultrasound scheduled for tomorrow, so I'll be putting those up to share with you all when I get home!

Here's me today, 12+1

https://i1360.photobucket.com/albums/r650/pinkpickle1/0509131728_zpsba4e4051.jpg


----------



## sethsmummy

pinkpickle said:


> Been a while since I posted. Wanted to toss up a pic of my bump from today.
> I have an ultrasound scheduled for tomorrow, so I'll be putting those up to share with you all when I get home!
> 
> Here's me today, 12+1
> 
> https://i1360.photobucket.com/albums/r650/pinkpickle1/0509131728_zpsba4e4051.jpg

oooooo what an amazing little bump for 12 weeks! Twinnies?? Good luck for your scan hun. 

Noo - good luck for your scan too hun i hope they can tell you which you are having :D 

Usaf - oh no i hope not hun. I shall be keeping my fingers crossed for you!

I had the h.v out today weighing Ethan. And she was such a bitch :growlmad: Wanted to slap her a few times i really did. But he is now 10lb 9oz and doesnt need weighed again :D yey :happydance: xx


----------



## Noo

Scan went well. Took over 2 hours as Squidge was laying face down and wriggling all over so she couldn't get a good view of his heart. TEAM :blue:


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Noo said:


> Scan went well. Took over 2 hours as Squidge was laying face down and wriggling all over so she couldn't get a good view of his heart. TEAM :blue:

Aww yay! Congrats on another baby boy! :baby:


----------



## massoma8489

Just had my 22 and 3 day scan they were worried about the two cist that were in the baby's Brain but as of today in excited to say there not there anymore so happy that my little boy is doing good
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## USAF_WIFE

massoma8489 said:


> Just had my 22 and 3 day scan they were worried about the two cist that were in the baby's Brain but as of today in excited to say there not there anymore so happy that my little boy is doing good

That is great news. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Noo

Hmm - Need to start thinking of boys names. All the ones that have been on my list since I was a teenager (Yes, I still have the list!), DH doesn't really like :( 

1. Seth
2. Noah
3. Finn
4. Bradley

As yet he hasn't made any suggestions. Anyone got any?


----------



## CottlestonPie

As yay congrats on team blue! We had serious struggles with not names.. We ended up picking one each as a compromise.


----------



## Noo

CottlestonPie said:


> As yay congrats on team blue! We had serious struggles with not names.. We ended up picking one each as a compromise.

I totally think you should ditch them and go with Bert and Ernie - They'll ALWAYS be Bert and Ernie :lol:


----------



## massoma8489

Here's the other picture
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## massoma8489

Noo Noah is my nephews name


----------



## massoma8489

Bert and Ernie to too too cute


----------



## massoma8489

Noo said:


> CottlestonPie said:
> 
> 
> As yay congrats on team blue! We had serious struggles with not names.. We ended up picking one each as a compromise.
> 
> I totally think you should ditch them and go with Bert and Ernie - They'll ALWAYS be Bert and Ernie :lol:Click to expand...

Cong on team blue welcome to the club


----------



## Noo

It's hard as the only name I REALLY liked is Coby and I've already used that! :lol:

I was quite impressed with the clarity of the scan picture considering how long it took for him to calm down. Really shouldn't have drank coke before going in :lol:
 



Attached Files:







20 week scan.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## massoma8489

Noo said:


> It's hard as the only name I REALLY liked is Coby and I've already used that! :lol:
> 
> I was quite impressed with the clarity of the scan picture considering how long it took for him to calm down. Really shouldn't have drank coke before going in :lol:

Lol I drank OJ lol my baby was jumping all over but so cute pic Hun good luck


----------



## CottlestonPie

Ahhh gorgeous pics ladies! Making me wish the weekend away... Ive got my 36w scan on tuesday. Wont get pictures though, theyre soooo squashed!


----------



## Noo

Yes - my next scan will be 38 weeks which will be to check EFW and decide mode of delivery. Eeek! I won't be bothering with 3D/4D scans. They freak me out a bit and think you see too much of the baby's features before birth :)


----------



## USAF_WIFE

CottlestonPie said:


> Ahhh gorgeous pics ladies! Making me wish the weekend away... Ive got my 36w scan on tuesday. Wont get pictures though, theyre soooo squashed!

Ive got mine monday im sure she will be smushy but I would love to see twins smushed at 36 weeks haha


----------



## sethsmummy

Noo - Congratulations on team :blue: I think you should go with Seth ;) Im not biased at all... honest :haha: It's an unusual name and DS1 is the only one in our town called Seth that i have heard so far. How is your face and your back hun??

Massoma - What fantastic news hun! :happydance: I bet you are so relieved to hear they are gone :hugs:

Cottleston - no pics sucks!! With Seth i got a pic of EVERY scan i had because you had to pay for them. Up here i was only allowed 1 from 12 week scan and 1 from 20 week scan :( I was gutted. I second the wanting to see squished up twins. haha yeah and also the fact that the boys will always be Bert and Ernie to mee too ;) 

I cant even remember whether i posted yesterday.. thats really bad of me lol. Ethan is now 10lb 9oz :happydance: so putting on weight nicely. His nappies could still be used as nuclear bombs! And im so happy to say he doesnt need to be weighed again!! The midwife who has been out the last 2 times is such a cow! I swear down i wanted to slap her!! Poking her nose in where its not wanted in regards to seth... trying to say we dont talk to him enough and thats probably why he doesnt talk... Well excuse me if you think you can come into my home for a total of 20 minutes and think you know what happens 24/7!! Im very sorry that my son is enjoying 30 minutes playing games on the computer right now :growlmad: stupid cow :growlmad: 

I hope your all doing ok today :D xxxxx


----------



## massoma8489

Seth thanks a lot Hun it was in deed very nice to here that they were gone and good luck USAF on Monday can't wait till 36 week because there Gona stop given me the stupid shots that I get every week at 36 weeks in so tired of them I feel like I have the hugest but in the world now lol anyways hope every one has a nice rest of the day or night lol


----------



## massoma8489

Btw Seth there a lot of people like that these days that try to judge Ur parenting and I totally get wat u mean lol


----------



## massoma8489

Noo 4d pictures throw u out a little cuz of all the rediology waves it was so hard for me to get these pictures but it was pretty scary in the beginning to see such pictures lol but final at the end he gave mommy a good picture God it's almost Mother's Day lol that was his Mother's Day present can't wait to meet the little guy


----------



## USAF_WIFE

So yesterday I was having contractions in the store and severe pressure. Stuff kept going randomly all night till about 9ish where it got worse and I was having several within 9-11pm period. I had a few overnight and last one at 6am. Then I went to the store we were there about 1 1/2 and I got tightening, sharp pains, pressure. WTF! I have a scan and appointment tuesday I am over this. I wish she would just come already if this is how its gonna be.


----------



## sethsmummy

USAF_WIFE said:


> So yesterday I was having contractions in the store and severe pressure. Stuff kept going randomly all night till about 9ish where it got worse and I was having several within 9-11pm period. I had a few overnight and last one at 6am. Then I went to the store we were there about 1 1/2 and I got tightening, sharp pains, pressure. WTF! I have a scan and appointment tuesday I am over this. I wish she would just come already if this is how its gonna be.

Fingers crossed she will either start to behave or decide ro come out soon :flower:

How is everyone xx


----------



## USAF_WIFE

sethsmummy said:


> USAF_WIFE said:
> 
> 
> So yesterday I was having contractions in the store and severe pressure. Stuff kept going randomly all night till about 9ish where it got worse and I was having several within 9-11pm period. I had a few overnight and last one at 6am. Then I went to the store we were there about 1 1/2 and I got tightening, sharp pains, pressure. WTF! I have a scan and appointment tuesday I am over this. I wish she would just come already if this is how its gonna be.
> 
> Fingers crossed she will either start to behave or decide ro come out soon :flower:
> 
> How is everyone xxClick to expand...

Thanks, is this normal though? Like I can barely stand the sharpness and pressure and I am not sure if its just me being a wimp or what? I really feel like shes gonna bust out. My bones are feeling bruised too btw. I have to be really gentle drying or washing myself and even wiping because of that. :cry:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Aw hun what a nightmare :hugs: Not much longer now! Although I know that's not particularly comforting because people say that to me and I'm like "whatever it feels like YEARS" :(

But it is normal to feel more pain in the last few weeks. You might find its bubs engaging which is why your pelvis is so sore. I just hope she arrives soon for you so you're not in too much pain for long x


----------



## Noo

USAF_WIFE said:


> Thanks, is this normal though? Like I can barely stand the sharpness and pressure and I am not sure if its just me being a wimp or what? I really feel like shes gonna bust out. My bones are feeling bruised too btw. I have to be really gentle drying or washing myself and even wiping because of that. :cry:

Completely normal :( The more babies you have; the more likely you are to have practice contractions and false starts :(


----------



## CottlestonPie

Ok I know this sounds weird but I seriously get more BHs when I need to poop. Because I'm a bit slow at the mo (only seem to go every 2 days), by the second day I have to fight to convince hubby that what he thinks are contractions are just the buildup to pooping and that I really don't need to go to hospital lol

Oh the joys!


----------



## Noo

CottlestonPie said:


> Ok I know this sounds weird but I seriously get more BHs when I need to poop. Because I'm a bit slow at the mo (only seem to go every 2 days), by the second day I have to fight to convince hubby that what he thinks are contractions are just the buildup to pooping and that I really don't need to go to hospital lol
> 
> Oh the joys!

Ask your midwife for a couple of Glycerin suppositories.


----------



## CottlestonPie

I was going to ask GP about lactulose but I'll mention those too, thanks
As long as they don't have any risks as I've already been kept in hospital with suspected false/early labour and don't want that again!


----------



## Noo

Have you tried fibregel?


----------



## USAF_WIFE

So I am going to fly my brother out but I am not sure when is best I found out I can get him here this week but am I jumping the gun just because I felt like baby was coming the other day? I have a scan today think that may help determine things? Hell I hate this I wanna be safe not sorry maybe I should just bite the bullet. I was going to fly him the 25th.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Noo said:


> Have you tried fibregel?

Not tried anything but the curry last night helped lol

USAF id wait and see what info you get from the scan and take it from there hun. How long can he stay?

I'm feeling so big, tired, fed up and uncomfortable today. Toby's skipped his nap and all I can do is lay about and cry. I literally have no energy for anything else. I don't know how I'm going to cope through the next 2 weeks.


----------



## sethsmummy

awww ladies i wish i could take your pain away from you both :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I could just say "dont worry not long left" but hell that makes no difference to how you feel now. 

USAF - deff normal for more pain near the end, the more children you have the worse its to get. my sister was in agony with her last (4th) baby. the sharp pains are horrid.. i got weird looks when walking near the end when is topped and sucked in breathe and almost screamed "ouch you B******". 
How long can your brother stay hun? If you feel things could start soon then bring him out now.. as long as you know you can get along for a while if nothing happens yet ;) Good luck for you scan hun :flower:

Cottleston - that sucks hun.. i bet it will be because of the pressure build up. Fingers crossed the gp/midwife will be able to giove you something. or try prunes hun.. i read it on another thread that prunes help. or was it on here... i cant remember lol 
Wish i could come look after Toby for you for a few days so you could get in some rest. :hugs::hugs:

Afm - I get my implant in today :happydance: woot... day started in a grump though as ethan decided 4am was up time :sleep::sleep::sleep: Then just as id finished getting seth ready for nursery i asked him if he was ready to go.. and he said no.. came up and hugged me... then went on to throw up all over me i was covered from neck to toes and so was the carpet. yuk :sick:

MIWI - She is doing great and is managing to loose some weight (im jelous lol). Maisy is doing fantastic too and is a cheeky little thing. xxx


----------



## USAF_WIFE

He does not work he can come tomorrow if I needed and hes ok with that as well as staying till my mom gets here to take him home with her. He stayed with my for like 6 months before and my kids love him so it would be ok.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Maybe the sooner the better then hun? If he's happy to come stay for a few weeks, it sounds like maybe you'd benefit from a helping hand before the babies get here too with the amount of pain you're in.


----------



## USAF_WIFE

I dunno what to ask them. They can see my cervix I think and were it is but not sure they can tell the thinning of it or anything and my appointment is tomorrow but not sure if they would check me not really wanting them too either just in case. BAH! lol!


----------



## Noo

If he isn't limited on his length of stay and wouldn't mind coming I'd just get him now. You never know, an extra pair of hands may be just what you need to relax a little bit before Fallon gets here.


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Yeah, I think I am going to go ahead and get his ticket tonight. I just need to find out what pick up time works for my husband since he drives and I do not. I can get him on my little guys b-day, the 17th, 18th, 19th. :D


----------



## USAF_WIFE

So, had another scan today no pictures this time shes too smushed and head down. Her kidneys have stayed at the same level and shes measuring a week ahead but weight is estimated 6lbs 12oz atm. That was 1 or two that they did the first was 6oz lighter and measuring just a day ahead. SO! 8lb baby maybe at birth?


----------



## Noo

8lb is a very healthy average weight :)

I'm so excited that we've chosen our name! I really really can't wait to meet him now! Aggggeeesss left!


----------



## pinkpickle

Posted my enormous bump last week, now for my ultrasound from today. 
I hate that it's so blurry........ 

https://i1360.photobucket.com/albums/r650/pinkpickle1/0513131526_zpsb4f9b272.jpg


----------



## massoma8489

Noo said:


> CottlestonPie said:
> 
> 
> Ok I know this sounds weird but I seriously get more BHs when I need to poop. Because I'm a bit slow at the mo (only seem to go every 2 days), by the second day I have to fight to convince hubby that what he thinks are contractions are just the buildup to pooping and that I really don't need to go to hospital lol
> 
> Oh the joys!
> 
> Ask your midwife for a couple of Glycerin suppositories.Click to expand...

They work great but they hurt for a while specily when ur about to go I had very bad constipation for days and I finally used then greatly recommended


----------



## massoma8489

pinkpickle said:


> Posted my enormous bump last week, now for my ultrasound from today.
> I hate that it's so blurry........
> 
> https://i1360.photobucket.com/albums/r650/pinkpickle1/0513131526_zpsb4f9b272.jpg

Soo adorible sweety but it pretty clear for 12 weeks


----------



## CottlestonPie

Pinkpickle that's a gorgeous scan pic! It doesn't look that blurry on my phone. The little hands, aww!

Had another false alarm last night. I'm so fed up of fake labour. I had a bit of a clearout, got the shakes same as I did at the start of labour with Toby and everything but then contractions fizzled out AGAIN. Buh. 
I have a scan today. Bit anxious but I always am.


----------



## massoma8489

Cottleston I'm always nerves when it comes to scans too but ur almost finished from the scans look at me I have to get them ever two weeks there so Anouying at this point lol but good luck with the scan Hun


----------



## CottlestonPie

So my scan was... Surprising. 
Turns out my false alarm last night forced twin 1 head down. Twin 2 is still breech. Now I don't know what I'm going to do or even what hospital policy is for delivery. I'm so mentally prepared for a c section that I'm not sure I want to change. But then part of me is like... Why go through surgery if you don't have to?
Ugh. 
I keep breaking down in tears because I just don't know what to do. I was so certain before. Sigh.


----------



## Noo

CottlestonPie said:


> So my scan was... Surprising.
> Turns out my false alarm last night forced twin 1 head down. Twin 2 is still breech. Now I don't know what I'm going to do or even what hospital policy is for delivery. I'm so mentally prepared for a c section that I'm not sure I want to change. But then part of me is like... Why go through surgery if you don't have to?
> Ugh.
> I keep breaking down in tears because I just don't know what to do. I was so certain before. Sigh.

Our policy would be IOL at 38 weeks and plan for vaginal delivery though I think you could still request a section xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

I'm so terrified of induction. I know the risk of emcs, especially with twin 2 and having an epidural. I feel like I haven't got time to mentally prepare myself for any of that. And I am SO scared of having to recover from the double whammy of stitches in two places (Toby struggled and got distressed so I needed an episiotomy)... Healing down there and in the abdomen just.... Oh I don't know.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Noo hun, I know each hospital is different an policies vary but Would it make a difference if he's frank breech where you are?


----------



## Noo

CottlestonPie said:


> Noo hun, I know each hospital is different an policies vary but Would it make a difference if he's frank breech where you are?

Frank breech is the best for vaginal delivery


----------



## massoma8489

I was induced with my daughter and it was labor that's all I can say the contractions were double but by the time I knew it was all over it speeded things up


----------



## sethsmummy

aww Cottleston :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: that really puts things on their head doesn't it. You were so phyced up for a section. I think really you need to sit and think whether you could handle the possibility of needing an EMCS for twin 2 and being away from Twin 1 whilst that happens. 
I was terrified of that though and thats why i went against vaginal delivery with Ethan. I didn't want to risk anything going wrong and needing an emcs when i could have a nice peaceful planned section. I dont know if I told you guys but the night before my section I'd got scared when talking to the doc because he scared me with the whole "well as a bigger woman it might be unlikely i can do a spinal so there is a high chance we will have to put you to sleep" and i said i didnt want to be put to sleep. So we started talking about just leaving me to go naturally... but then he told me the high odds of having the same dificulties as i had last time and it ending up in an EMCS where id have no choice but to be put to sleep and would take twice as long to recover if my body has had to go through labor first. I was also told i would probably need to be induced... which was a no-no for me... after last time and now after doing lots of internet searching i know that inductions often lead to more complications and i didnt want to go through all of that again. 

I sound so awful telling you all that incase it just adds to your worries but Id rather you knew what a doctor has said in advance, although your docs might have a completely different mind set to what mine had. I think mine had something against bigger woman being pregnant to be honest. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Sorry if thats just made you more worried hun. 


usaf - woot 8lb sounds pretty good. I Love the fact that the seperate times were 6oz apart.. just shows how out they can be. I'm glad Fallons kidneys are no worse though :D thats great news :flower: 

PinkPickle - what a lovely scan photo!!! I love the fact you can see babies hands! Its so darn cute :cloud9:

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Thanks hun... I spoke to DH last night and he's been super supportive. I thought he'd want me to try natural but he's actually on the side of elective c section. 
There's a whole bunch of reasons that I'm going to write down to show the consultant. 

1) I've been mentally preparing myself for weeks and changing things is gonns send my anxiety off the chart
2) I don't want induction
3) I don't want a vaginal birth with epidural (which my hospital insists on for twins) as it increases the risk of emcs
4) Toby had trouble coming out and got distressed so I had to be cut and only narrowly avoided a section- I don't want to be cut and then need an emcs... Double healing!
5) even if I try natural, the idea of manually turning Ernie or doing a breech extraction if they can't turn him makes me feel a bit sick

Thanks for letting me know what the doc said about anaesthesia hun. They've not mentioned anything to me but I don't get to meet the guy til the evening before the CS. 
Did you get your spinal in the end? I don't recall you saying you were put to sleep for it.


----------



## sethsmummy

CottlestonPie said:


> Thanks hun... I spoke to DH last night and he's been super supportive. I thought he'd want me to try natural but he's actually on the side of elective c section.
> There's a whole bunch of reasons that I'm going to write down to show the consultant.
> 
> 1) I've been mentally preparing myself for weeks and changing things is gonns send my anxiety off the chart
> 2) I don't want induction
> 3) I don't want a vaginal birth with epidural (which my hospital insists on for twins) as it increases the risk of emcs
> 4) Toby had trouble coming out and got distressed so I had to be cut and only narrowly avoided a section- I don't want to be cut and then need an emcs... Double healing!
> 5) even if I try natural, the idea of manually turning Ernie or doing a breech extraction if they can't turn him makes me feel a bit sick
> 
> Thanks for letting me know what the doc said about anaesthesia hun. They've not mentioned anything to me but I don't get to meet the guy til the evening before the CS.
> Did you get your spinal in the end? I don't recall you saying you were put to sleep for it.

Well they certainly cant argue with those reasons hun. I think they will let you keep your section date. Im glad your dh is being supportive hun.... nice to hear that when he has been a twit quite a few times. 
Imet mine at like 8pm the night before the section and didnt really like him,he was in too much of a rush to be bthered to explain things properly and thats why I freaked about the thought of being put to sleep. Thankfully the nice midwives on the ward sat with me for 30 mins at like 10pm discussing it all with me.I thought if you got put to sleep it would take hours to come round properly and get to see baby but they reasured me that your awake andcan see baby within 15 minutes.
Yeah they got the spinal inon the 3rd attempt but he had to put the epidural tube in to guide the needle but that was because i was shaking like mad as i had to put my feet on a tiny stool which put pressure on my pelvis causing discomfort.

Xxxxxx


----------



## MissCherry

Hey Ladies :) 
Plus size 1st time mammy to be here :D due in December and ridiculously excited!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Welcome misscherry, congrats!! X

Urgh, seths hun that sounds like a horrible experience.my appointment isn't til like 6pm so I might get a guy in a hurry too- especially if he's delayed due to emergencies. We'll see. Glad you got to be awake though!

Ok so yesterday I tried to book in with my consultant to discuss my options. I was told that he only does consults on a Monday morning but if I phone today his secretary might be able to arrange something given that I'm only 2 weeks away. 
Sooo I phoned. Turns out he's on holiday. I asked if I could see someone else but was told no. I don't understand why, in the past 8 months, I've only met my consultant once (he was so rushed that he did half of my appointment while standing in the doorway ready to leave)... Every other appointment I've had has been with someone else. I booked my section with someone else, got referred to physio by someone else... Yet when I want an appointment with ANYONE, I'm told no, because it has to be with my consultant. Who isn't around and never shows up even when he is. I'm so frustrated.


----------



## USAF_WIFE

CottlestonPie said:


> Welcome misscherry, congrats!! X
> 
> Urgh, seths hun that sounds like a horrible experience.my appointment isn't til like 6pm so I might get a guy in a hurry too- especially if he's delayed due to emergencies. We'll see. Glad you got to be awake though!
> 
> Ok so yesterday I tried to book in with my consultant to discuss my options. I was told that he only does consults on a Monday morning but if I phone today his secretary might be able to arrange something given that I'm only 2 weeks away.
> Sooo I phoned. Turns out he's on holiday. I asked if I could see someone else but was told no. I don't understand why, in the past 8 months, I've only met my consultant once (he was so rushed that he did half of my appointment while standing in the doorway ready to leave)... Every other appointment I've had has been with someone else. I booked my section with someone else, got referred to physio by someone else... Yet when I want an appointment with ANYONE, I'm told no, because it has to be with my consultant. Who isn't around and never shows up even when he is. I'm so frustrated.

Sorry hun, I know how you feel about seeing someone else over and over because that is how it is here with military. I hope you get what you need soon. Certainly not right seeing as you are so close to your section date.


----------



## Noo

I've got the opposite problem. My consultant is adamant I should be aiming for a vaginal delivery. I'm now paranoid i'm going to end up with a shoulder dystocia and PPH at home as my first labour was 1 hour 10 minutes from 4cm-Delivered and we live 15 miles from the hospital and would need to sort childcare out before leaving. FFS! I don't want to deliver a 10lb baby at home by myself :(


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Noo said:


> I've got the opposite problem. My consultant is adamant I should be aiming for a vaginal delivery. I'm now paranoid i'm going to end up with a shoulder dystocia and PPH at home as my first labour was 1 hour 10 minutes from 4cm-Delivered and we live 15 miles from the hospital and would need to sort childcare out before leaving. FFS! I don't want to deliver a 10lb baby at home by myself :(

Find someone else! UGH! :hugs:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Eek are you hoping for a section then hun? 
If you do go into labour is there no way to have someone meet you at the hospital to take care of Coby? That way you can leave sooner rather than later so you'll at least be in the right place even if it's not under ideal circumstances.


----------



## CottlestonPie

I had a panic and called the maternity unit. They've assured me that since my c section is pre-booked, they will not pressure me into having a vaginsl birth if I come in early. Put my mind at ease slightly. Now just sort of wishing the next 2 weeks away!


----------



## massoma8489

Oh god I wish labor was easy I would love to have a section and not go through the contractions oh God I'm scared ladies plz shead some lit I'm scared Today I have been thinking scary thoughts the what ifs and every time I feel my baby moving my mind goes straight to labor and wat if I don't make it I m very scared


----------



## Noo

CottlestonPie said:


> Eek are you hoping for a section then hun?
> If you do go into labour is there no way to have someone meet you at the hospital to take care of Coby? That way you can leave sooner rather than later so you'll at least be in the right place even if it's not under ideal circumstances.

Yes, after the last experience (diff hospital - we have moved) I was assured I would be able to request a section next time. Honestly, if that wasn't the case if never have gotten pregnant again. Lets hope I measure big and can get a growth scan early!


----------



## sethsmummy

Hey miss cherry congratulations on your pregnancy hun xx

Cottleston im glad you managed to talk to someone. Thats rediculous that they wouldn't let you see someone. Im glad you wont be pressured into a vaginal. My hospital was so different.. I was told if I went in already in labor id have to at least attempt natural. Hopefully the next 2 weeks go really fast hun. Are you ok though hun? Saw your fb status 

Noo hopefully you will get your section hun. My plan for if I went natural was to phone my mum as I left and shed meet us at the hospital as we are around 20 miles from the hospital. Would you be able to do something like that? Id start asking about a section now hun. I had mine agreed to at 28 weeks and booked at 32. Oh and id this consultant refuses a section hun he HAS to pass you on to another that might if you ask 

Cant beleive its nearly baby time again I camt wait to see lots of pics...hahanso excited. I got my implant in on monday so im all safe for 3 years now. Poor arm is a mess though... huge bruise and now a cut in my hand to add to it. Stupid wash machine sliced it open when dh and I were carrying it down the stairs!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Noo, make sure you fight for the delivery you want hun. Do you know the consultants who will be more lenient towards allowing you a cesarean? (That is assuming you work in the hospital you plan to deliver at.)

I'm ok thanks seths hun... I knew that opting for a c section would have a few people questioning why I was doing it but I wasn't expecting it to make me feel guilty. Especially as the people who will judge have no experience in twins or breech! Ah well. I just have to keep reminding myself that I am doing what I think is best for ALL of us. Im so so lucky that DH is supporting me (encouraging me, actually) 100%. I know I moan about him but he's truly been amazing these past few days. 

And to cheer myself up I went and bought these hahaha

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v332/kjrandom/8630A4A4-650E-44B5-956C-5BD32EF89396-1943-00000163CF16C848_zps9a32c8e4.jpg

I'm not showing anyone else... Haven't even told Keith I got them, I'll wait until the boys are here and I can get photos. God they're gonna hate me when they're older :haha:


----------



## Noo

CottlestonPie said:


> Noo, make sure you fight for the delivery you want hun. Do you know the consultants who will be more lenient towards allowing you a cesarean? (That is assuming you work in the hospital you plan to deliver at.)

I don't work there but I did train there - I chose the consultant who was more "section-happy" :( Think I'll just have to wait and see if I start measuring big. Hubby now seems to be leaning more towards normal delivery as the recovery is better etc - Well it is, if I don't end up with another nasty tear!


----------



## Firefly83

I havent been on here in ages, but I just wanted to drop by and post a pic of my little guy.

Meet Atticus Samuel
Born April 9th via Vaginal Delivery (induced, epidural, no complications)
Weight 6 pounds 9oz
Length 20.5 inches
(sorry I don't know the conversions to metric)

This is one of his newborn pics
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9313_2.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Noo

Aww he's TINY!


----------



## massoma8489

Firefly he's adorable they grow trust me Noo my baby girl weighted 4.08 now if u see her you would never gess she was ever that tinny


----------



## massoma8489

Tryn to be as positive as possible about delivery day in happy but scared at the same time gess u could say mixed emotions but as of today I'm fine


----------



## KrisCodd

Hello Ladies!!! It has been a few months since I hav e been on here but we have been trying to get ready to move and making sure my health is all in order! I am totally done with my pain meds!!! It was a hard struggle because I had been taking them for a few years but for sure worth it for LO. I am adding a pic of my 20wk anatomy scan (2nd one) We had decided to find out the sex but LO decided to be modest lol. I will do my best to catch up on posts and see how everyone is doing. Hope all is well.:thumbup: I am starting to get a bump which I was afriad as a bigger girl I wouldn't. It is round high up but the lower part of my tummy still just seems to be fat :( is that normal?? Anyhoo I will make sure to come on and check on you ladies more ofter :) :) :)
 



Attached Files:







P090513_05.32_[01].jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## massoma8489

KrisCodd said:


> Hello Ladies!!! It has been a few months since I hav e been on here but we have been trying to get ready to move and making sure my health is all in order! I am totally done with my pain meds!!! It was a hard struggle because I had been taking them for a few years but for sure worth it for LO. I am adding a pic of my 20wk anatomy scan (2nd one) We had decided to find out the sex but LO decided to be modest lol. I will do my best to catch up on posts and see how everyone is doing. Hope all is well.:thumbup: I am starting to get a bump which I was afriad as a bigger girl I wouldn't. It is round high up but the lower part of my tummy still just seems to be fat :( is that normal?? Anyhoo I will make sure to come on and check on you ladies more ofter :) :) :)

So cute hunnny and welcome back I'm usually like that I come on here and then I desper lol keep updated though and good luck with the pregnecy and moving must be very hard


----------



## massoma8489

I took my weekly shot today my. Prigsteral and feel so happy that I'm this far in my pregnecy and no complacations any ways how every one I haven't heard from a lot of people lately u hope every one alrit


----------



## Noo

Ee I went to a wedding last night and had a bigger bump than the brides sister who was 32 weeks! Eek! I do seem to be slimming down everywhere else though! Will post bump photo later!

When did you guys start gaining pregnancy weight? I'm still 1kg below my booking weight at the minute and starting to get twitched that I should be gaining by now.


----------



## sethsmummy

just a quick one for just now as seths pestering to go on cbeebies. I hope everyone is doing ok :D Will do a proper post later on today xxxxxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Noo I was putting on preggy weight straight away. 4lb by 16 weeks and about 3 stone since then :dohh:


----------



## sethsmummy

oh my gosh cottleston i cant believe you got them.. they are AMAZING I cant wait to see a pic of the boys in them <3 going to be so adorable

Firefly congratulations hun.. he is so adorable! I miss having a tiny tiny baby lol

massoma try not to worry too much huni :hugs::hugs: i know thats easy for me to say but think positive vibes hun 

KrisCodd - hey hun its nice to hear from you. Well done with the pain meds hun that is so fantastic!! You are amazing.. i know how worried you were about not being able to come off of them. Your scan pic is so cute!! I hope your move goes well hun.
And your bump is completely normal hun, With me it was just the top of my belly that was solid until near the end but i still had that bit of just fat at the bottom although i did have a nice bump by the end.. hehe hense the midwife thinking i was having a huge baby. 

Noo - i think i was around 18 weeks when i started putting on the weight properly. I have heard of a lot of ladies on here who have actually never gone over their booking in weight during their whole pregnancy and in fact lost weight. Including one lady who i follow who is 20 weeks with twins. Shame i hadn't been one of the lucky ones. 
and omg at being bigger than someone at 32 weeks... did she just have a small bump hun? Have you been told if you are carrying a lot of water? 

iv attached the pics i got from the boys photo shoot. xx
 



Attached Files:







966337_10151659715945329_1468051876_o.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 2









966093_10151659716045329_766743935_o.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 1









901269_10151659715860329_503730535_o.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Noo

Nah, I'm just short and have 10lb babies!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Love your pics of the boys hun... Seth looks like such a happy big bro! I do hope Toby adapts as well as Seth has. 

Just a quickly cause I'm going back to bed lol... But TEN DAYS! Getting anxious now. I'm 
37 weeks, puffy as hell and sore all over. Come ooooon!


----------



## sethsmummy

woot congtats on hitting 37 weeks hun... wow 10 days.. omg omg thats going to fly by!! I remember when i had just 10 days left. Are you all packed and ready hun? 
hehe thanks I love the one where he is giving ethan a kiss <3 my fave <3 I'm sure Toby will do just great once the boys come along :D Its going to be so funny when the boys are older if Toby makes them both laugh at the same time. 

Noo - you never know hun... this baby might surprise you and be a smaller baby ;) xx


----------



## Noo

It would be a surprise. It was already measuring over 75th centile at 20 week scan! Coby was born on 98th centile but was measuring on 50th at 20 week scan.


----------



## sethsmummy

EEKK .. never know hun they do get it wrong sometimes. my sister was told her 2nd girl was going to be 13lb when she was born she was 10lb 1 


Urgh stressfull day today. Seth is really not well.. just waiting on a friend coming so i can take him to hospital. I think it could be gastroenteritis.. i feel so awful every time he gets cramps and being sick he screams like i have never heard before.. i could seriously cry. Phoned my dad to take us and he moaned about how long it would take him to get here :growlmad: I mean seriously who cares how long.. ended up sighing and said if i couldnt get my sister to take us then he would just have to take us. so tried sisters num and bil's number but no answer. didnt want to call my dad back i just feel like he doesnt care.. so i phoned my friend who thankfully said shed be straight over to get us. I hope they dont keep him in.. hes not eaten or drank all day, hes not peed all day, hes all clammy and now finally managing to sleep. I feel so helpless!


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Hello Ladies! 
My name is Nic, I'm 36 and expecting my 2nd and 3rd babies! Yep TWINS! 
In 2011 I had a gastric bypass operation and shed a whopping 9 stone. I am still classed as plus size at a 20. Now I am pregnant with two, I have swelled right up and even size 20 maternity are, snug! Where do you UK plus size mummas get decent maternity clothes? 
I was thinking of popping to YOURS to get some tops in a bigger size to see me thru for a little while but that may only be a quick fix cos I have a feeling I'm going to get pretty huge lol. 
Thanks for any advice and I wish yo all happy and healthy pregnancies xXx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Hello, welcome and CONGRATS!!!! on the bubbas and the weight loss. 
As a pre-preg size 18 with twins, I sympathise on the maternity clothes front!
At 37 weeks, I'm currently wearing size 24-26 maternity leggings and a jersey dress with an empire line so it just hangs and doesn't restrict. 
I'd recommend buying 2nd hand and ebay cheapies because you'll grow out of them FAST!
Luckily it's also maxi dress season. They are a godsend!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Seths, how's lil man doing? Hope you're all home and doing ok xx


----------



## kraftykoala

I got a couple of bits from Simply B but my most comfy clothes were from Next who go up to a 22.


----------



## Noo

I got my maternity jeans on ebay but they're Next ones - I think they're a size 18 but I do think they go up to 22. At the minute I'm just wearing some of my slightly floatier tops and don't really have a need for maternity tops as yet. I tend to naturally want to wear loose fitting tops that are tighter on the boobs and very loose on the tummy. I think I'll get away with those for quite a while yet though obviously starting to look more pregnant. 

AFM: I've gained a lb. I'm gutted! :lol: I was hoping to get to my 24 week appt still at my booking weight. I blame the McFlurry! :)


----------



## sethsmummy

hey Nikkinoonoo :hi: Congratulations on your pregnancy and your amazing weight loss! I didnt use maternity clothes so cant give advice on those i was lucky enough to fit my normal clothes all the way through. 

Noo - ooo mcflurry.. num num not had one of those in a year :o 1lb is awsome! I cant believe youv got so far with just 1lb

Cottleston - he has gastroenteritis. they sent us home with some dioralyte and said if he hadnt peed by 10pm he was to go back in but he did a pee and so far upto now (3:45) hes had 400ml of dioralyte. None of it has stayed down but hopefully in the 20 mins its taken for him to bring it all back up again some of its getting into his system. He is sleeping on me on the sofa just now as he threw up all over his bed so its soaking. The cramps are getting less thankfully, now going a few hours between (apart from the last 3 which were only 10ish mins apart). Trying to keep control of his temperature too as he is burning up. xx


----------



## sethsmummy

well they say bad luck comes in 3.. iv now offically had 2 so whats next. 1st seth gets that ill i had to end up calling an ambulance yesterday, and now today we chucked out the old sofa ready for the new one coming today between 10 and 2... but guess what... phone call at 2pm saying they have been given the wrong postcode and are in newcastle... cant deliver till Thursday now!! So i went on and checked and looks like i pressed the bloody H instead of the G when i was writing my postcode. But as much as im pissed off with myself.. im also pissed off with them as my hubby said the full adress and postcode to the lady who phoned on friday to say when they were delivering. Surely to god they would check the damn address and post code before leaving. Surely they would look at where they are headed and realise that NEWCASTLE is not CASTLE DOUGLAS :growlmad: :growlmad: Im so fkn stupid. so now stuck with no sofa till Thursday morning.. just what i need with a poorly boy who is sleeping a lot!

sorry for the moan. how is everyone? xx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Aw no :( Hope you manage to avoid the third thing going wrong! Hope you're little fella feels better soon xXx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Oh sweetie :hugs: Maybe you could make it an indoor camping day(s)... Set up cushions, pillows, duvets, blankets... A little den for cuddles with Seth while he's not well. 
Hope things start looking up xx


----------



## Jellycat

Seth - poor boy hope the dialyte is able to make him feel better 

Cottleston - completely appreciate your anguish over the c section but glad they are not 'making' you do anything you are not comfortable with

Noo - that's good you've managed to weight maintain (1lb to me is still maintaining). ThinkI started to gain weight by 17 weeks, these last couple if weeks I'm definitely gaining.

For maternity I got most of my clothes from Next but also Bon prix think they go upto size 30, never used them before but thought they arrived promptly and still have room in the clothes now at 36 weeks.

Firefly - gorgeous pics congratulations

Ive been having a tough time - dad is terminally ill and been taken to hospital yesterday - since going on maternity leave this past week and half I've been crying everyday I'm finding it really stressful and feel its made worse as have not seen the same person at all this pregnancy except once but it was so long since the previous time they forget about what's happening in my personal life.... My main worry is dad will pass at sametime as I have this baby and with hormones on high ill get postnatal depression and no one will notice. Found out we only get one home visit now after baby arrives and that worries me .

Last night had constant tightenings and pains for a few hours which eventually faded but could easily have been in labour thankfully I'm only a few days off full term now but really think the stress is effecting this pregnancy


----------



## sethsmummy

Jellycat said:


> Ive been having a tough time - dad is terminally ill and been taken to hospital yesterday - since going on maternity leave this past week and half I've been crying everyday I'm finding it really stressful and feel its made worse as have not seen the same person at all this pregnancy except once but it was so long since the previous time they forget about what's happening in my personal life.... My main worry is dad will pass at sametime as I have this baby and with hormones on high ill get postnatal depression and no one will notice. Found out we only get one home visit now after baby arrives and that worries me .
> 
> Last night had constant tightenings and pains for a few hours which eventually faded but could easily have been in labour thankfully I'm only a few days off full term now but really think the stress is effecting this pregnancy

awwww Jelly I am so sorry to hear about your dad :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I hope he manages to stay strong huni at least long enough to meet your little one and spend some special time together :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I cant imagine what your going through but if you ever just want to chat im here hun. 
I cant believe you only get 1 home visit.... hell i was sick of them by the time they finished with me midwife was here every day or 2 then the health visitor was here all the time after that. Have you a GP nearby hun? Then if you feel you are starting PND you can go and get them to see you?

sending you so so much love and hugs hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Noo

Why only one home visit? Do you have PN clinics that you're expected to go to? Normally you will be seen first day following discharge, Day 5 and then day 10 for discharge.


----------



## Jellycat

I've been told they will visit day 1 then after that they have set up a clinic to go on day 5 and day 10...... I just know that how I'm feeling I'll be more honest in my own home rather than in a shared room with others all happy


----------



## Noo

Jellycat said:


> I've been told they will visit day 1 then after that they have set up a clinic to go on day 5 and day 10...... I just know that how I'm feeling I'll be more honest in my own home rather than in a shared room with others all happy

Pah, there is no way on day 5 or even day 10 I'd feel up to socialising in a PN clinic. I'd be refusing to go!


----------



## Jellycat

That's what I'm thinking too. I remember how hormonal and generally shattered when JJ was first born but to be going through dad dying, toddler and newbirn I just can't see how I'd manage to go. I know dh would be helping me but still I think it's alot to ask from people.

I'm going to book a gp appointment and just air my concerns about the stress on the pregnancy and the worry of PBS after baby arrives etc. hasn't helped having no consistency in my care either I've only seen the same person once all other times it's in and out like your a number....... Or maybe it would be the health visitors role to give support if needed .... Either way I know my 6 week check up will be with my doctor so it will be on my notes then.


----------



## Noo

Eurgh! My stretchmarks from Coby are already starting to get red in the middle and are REALLY itchy! Coby laughed this morning with a "Morning Tubs! Jee, Jenson sure is making you FAT today!" Cheers kid! Bump pic this morning! Definitely think the tummy ache has been growing pains!
 



Attached Files:







22 weeks.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Jellycat

Nooo I remember panicking when about 26 weeks I got itchy tummy as my stretch marks were being extended from my previous stretchies. Thankfully it lasted a couple of weeks then past. Haven't seen an increase in mine since or they aren't painful anymore


----------



## sethsmummy

wow they seriously expect you to goto a clinic?! seriously.. what iv youv had a section or a really bad delivery for goodness sake. what if youv an unsettled baby and you just want to get some sleep! Thats rediulous. 

lovely bump noo <3 hehe gotta love kids haha they say the lovliest of things dont they. 

my goodness ladies.. have you all seen on the news the woolwich attack? I am seriously sikened to think we have that kind of people on this earth. I hope they recover well so they can spend the rest of their life in prison.. either that or die a very slow, painful death. :growlmad: 

how is everyone? Seth seems to be better today :D And my sofa came woot. xxx


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Ugh! I am never having this baby! She keeps playing games. :(


----------



## sethsmummy

USAF_WIFE said:


> Ugh! I am never having this baby! She keeps playing games. :(

awww hun hopefully not much longer left! lots of side stepping up and down steps? xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

USAF_WIFE said:


> Ugh! I am never having this baby! She keeps playing games. :(

Ugh you and me both!! :hugs:


----------



## USAF_WIFE

CottlestonPie said:


> USAF_WIFE said:
> 
> 
> Ugh! I am never having this baby! She keeps playing games. :(
> 
> Ugh you and me both!! :hugs:Click to expand...

It is so frustrating thinking this could be it! Then it stops! :dohh:


----------



## sethsmummy

awwww usaf/cottleston :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

It will be time soon!! Especially for you cottelston!! :wohoo:

EDIT : OMG COTTLESTON 5 DAYS TO GO!!! OMG OMG OMG OMG!


----------



## massoma8489

As for me it's been hard to go to sleep from the kicks I feel like he's in my ribs at times and then mint later he's in a whole different area this all starts at night lol couple of days later I had a ultrasound they said that there was fluid at the end of my cervix the oxturnal so they wanted me to go to labor and delivery I called in And my midwife wasn't in so I was scared and waited the next day she did me that anouying cervical exam and I felt like deiing I hate it it's worst then giving birth for me anyways turns out there wasn't anything dangerous and it was nothing so basically my trip to the l&d hospital was nothing but it did kind of help me get over the scar for labor time cuz I seen a lady holding her baby and being transported I felt less scared and more looking forward to meeting my little man


----------



## massoma8489

USAF_WIFE said:


> Ugh! I am never having this baby! She keeps playing games. :(

USAF I'm happy for u Hun almost time each day baby stays inside equals a week in the out side world that's wat my doc told me when I had my preemie


----------



## massoma8489

Seth Hun how's Ur son just read Ur post on him being sick I hope he's Alrit now and it's so hard for us moments to go through our baby's being sick massoma has been sick for 3 days now I did take her to her doctor and she gave her some meds for it it's starting to go away but wish she didn't have to go through this specily with me being preg and limited to doing moving around sooo soo hard


----------



## sethsmummy

massoma8489 said:


> Seth Hun how's Ur son just read Ur post on him being sick I hope he's Alrit now and it's so hard for us moments to go through our baby's being sick massoma has been sick for 3 days now I did take her to her doctor and she gave her some meds for it it's starting to go away but wish she didn't have to go through this specily with me being preg and limited to doing moving around sooo soo hard

Hey hun, so sorry to hear massoma is ill hun but im glad she is on the mend. Seth is much much better :D He has some diarrhea but apart from that he is back his normal self today :D Now i just have to try and pile the weight back on that he lost whilst he was ill. 

how is everyone else today? The sun is shining which has put me in a good mood! :D


----------



## CottlestonPie

False alarms can kiss my buttocks. Seriously!
In bed last night... 8 minutes apart, lasting about a minute. As DH convinced me to phone L&D... Down to 12 minutes, less intense, then eventually fizzled out to nothing. So frustrating. 

Turns out... My grandad passed away on C-day a few years ago. I thought he died early June but it was actually may 29th so I'm blaming him for the babies taking forever. He's engineered this and is probably looking down mocking me right now. Bloody Irish and their sense of humour lol


----------



## USAF_WIFE

massoma8489 said:


> USAF_WIFE said:
> 
> 
> Ugh! I am never having this baby! She keeps playing games. :(
> 
> USAF I'm happy for u Hun almost time each day baby stays inside equals a week in the out side world that's wat my doc told me when I had my preemieClick to expand...

Well hun that is sweet but I am 38 weeks and she is already 7lbs so she is free to come she is nice and healthy and practicing quite often about coming out she keeps pushing down so hard I get contractions for short times and then it stops. I am having severe problems walking and just getting up after sitting. Lots of problems with my bones cracking and popping you can literally hear it I called L&D the other day because I thought I really did break my pelvis but after a few very painful tries I was able to get up. I can appreciate the sentiment though I have never had a preemie. :flower:


----------



## USAF_WIFE

CottlestonPie said:


> False alarms can kiss my buttocks. Seriously!
> In bed last night... 8 minutes apart, lasting about a minute. As DH convinced me to phone L&D... Down to 12 minutes, less intense, then eventually fizzled out to nothing. So frustrating.
> 
> Turns out... My grandad passed away on C-day a few years ago. I thought he died early June but it was actually may 29th so I'm blaming him for the babies taking forever. He's engineered this and is probably looking down mocking me right now. Bloody Irish and their sense of humour lol

:hugs::hugs: We can do this! LOL!


----------



## Noo

Aww good luck, Girls! I hope bubbas come soon!

I am back to work tonight after a fortnight off sick following my little fainting/collapsing/knocking myself out episode! Hopefully this should be my last night shift during pregnancy as I think they're realised I'm more of a liability on night than I would be on days (easier to cover if on days). This may mean this is the last night shift for almost a year! I can't see it happening though. I'm sure I'll be asked to cover a couple of nights before the end of July! :lol:


----------



## Jellycat

Just to let you know my dad passed away yesterday morning after a sudden deteriation in health


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Jellycat said:


> Just to let you know my dad passed away yesterday morning after a sudden deteriation in health

So sorry to hear your sad news :hugs: xXx


----------



## Noo

Jellycat said:


> Just to let you know my dad passed away yesterday morning after a sudden deteriation in health

I'm so sorry to hear that, Honey x Thinking and praying for you and yours x


----------



## sethsmummy

Jellycat said:


> Just to let you know my dad passed away yesterday morning after a sudden deteriation in health

aww huni i am so so sorry for your loss :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## CottlestonPie

I'm so sorry hun :hugs: :hugs: thoughts are with you and your family xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

Jelly hun i hope you are doing ok.. sending you some more love and hugs :hugs::hugs:


Cottleston... only 2 days left... omg :wohoo: Glad you were able to eat more too :D 

noo - no more night shifts would be awsome for you! they must be so hard when you are pregnant. 

USAF - did you have a good weekend hun? how are you feeling? xx


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Jelly- I am so sorry for your loss. *hugs!

Seths- I did not get anywhere yesterday but we did get beach toys and we are going today around noon! Then going to BBQ! I think I ate bad salad last night my brother and I are both feeling sick today... I am in single digits dear god let this baby come soon! LOL!

Cottlesss!!! TWO DAYS OMG! OMG! TWO DAYS! :D


----------



## sethsmummy

ooo i hope you had fun at the beach today hun :D and BBQ sounds super duper yummy, i cant have one till july when im staying at my mums and can use her garden (well thats if shes not thrown out my bbq haha). Hope your feeling better hun. OMG SINGLE DIGITS!! 

I AM SO EXCITED TO SEE BABIES!!! It would be so amazing if you went on the same day as cottleston has the twins :wohoo: 

Ethan is being so damn cute today! He has been babbling non stop .. and he got annoyed and cried earlier because seth wouldnt talk to him. it was soooo cute <3


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Indeed it would be awesome because that is my moms birthday! :) I have my regular bathing suit on I hope im not squishing Fallon much I pulled it allll the way over my bump its a two piece I look ridiculous but im still covered hooray! LOL!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Omg I'm so jealous, I couldn't fit into my bathing suit after 16 weeks :haha:
USAF, do it! Get the natural induction methods going for Wednesday! :D

Aww seths, sounds so cute... Can't wait to hear the baby coos again. Love watching Toby growing up and learning so much but there are things I miss about him being a newborn. 

Ladies, what's everyone doing for fathers day? I dunno what to do for DH yet...


----------



## sethsmummy

Erm probably just another normal day in this house lol. Dh will get cards and a little something but thats it. He never gets me anything so im not making it special for him this year. Haha tight bitch I am xx


----------



## sethsmummy

Oh and cottleston ...if I dont get on tomorrow (phone line and internet change provider so we might be without for the day) super good luck on wednesday! I cannot wait to hear that you have had the boys. Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Noo

Umm.. When is fathers day? :lol:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Seths, thanks hunny! Ive got EE round to do phone line checks so I might only be able to get on briefly with the 3G too. Hospital has no wifi and no phone signal but I'll try and update when I can!

Noo, urm... June the somethingth!


----------



## Jellycat

16th June as its my due date. I'll just be getting dh a personalised card and some chocolate or something


----------



## sethsmummy

Cottleston good luck tomorrow hun. Sucks when hosoitals dont have internet!

Jelly hun how are you doing?


----------



## Noo

Good luck, Cotts!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Thank you! Eeeeeeek!
3am and can't get back to sleep. Partly because the swelling in my legs is super painful and partly because I'm realising that I'm going to be cut open whilst awake and that stupid "what if the anaesthetic doesn't go all the way through" fear has kicked in. Doh. 

USAF... RACE YA!!!! :haha:


----------



## Jellycat

Good luck Cottleston - cant wait to meet Bert and Ernie

Sethmum- I'm doing As well as can be expected , yesterday was my first day of feeling slightly normal again. Bp was high at mw but she took straight after I was upset about dad, they are now discussing starting sweeps with me next Tuesday as baby has a big head and I need ventouse last time for JJ but I'm going to refuse until a few days later after the funeral. I'm off to see the doctor this morning about consistency of care after baby arrives and possible depression. Then visiting a friend for a cuppa and a chat. Dh has the day off work to spend time with me too.


----------



## sethsmummy

Jelly im glad you have lots of support around you hun. Keeping you and your family in my thoughts&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;

Cottlesto omg omg today is the day! Woot I so knew you and usaf qould habe babies on the same day. So darn exciting! Good luck agai hun and dont worry too much.its hope irs as food an experiemce for you as it was for me xxxx


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Fallon is here 12:46am may 29th she is 7lbs 4oz 18inch and doing great.. won't sleep and im sooo tired.


----------



## Jellycat

USAF_WIFE said:


> Fallon is here 12:46am may 29th she is 7lbs 4oz 18inch and doing great.. won't sleep and im sooo tired.

OMG - didn't see that coming - big congratulations


----------



## sethsmummy

USAF_WIFE said:


> Fallon is here 12:46am may 29th she is 7lbs 4oz 18inch and doing great.. won't sleep and im sooo tired.

Congratulations hun! How is she doing hun...have they any concern about her kidnys? Xxx

Wonder how cottleston is getting on xx


----------



## Sparklegirl

USAF_WIFE said:


> Fallon is here 12:46am may 29th she is 7lbs 4oz 18inch and doing great.. won't sleep and im sooo tired.

OMG I have missed loads :dohh: congrats hun :happydance:!!!
Goodluck cottlestone :hugs:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

USAF_WIFE said:


> Fallon is here 12:46am may 29th she is 7lbs 4oz 18inch and doing great.. won't sleep and im sooo tired.

Congratulations!! xXx


----------



## CottlestonPie

YESSSS USAF! Amazing, congratulations!

I had babies too! Dylan and Eddie born at 9:45ish (I still don't have exact times lol) weighing 6lb 7 and 6lb 12 respectively. Nice big boys!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v332/kjrandom/4AEE1D7D-65E7-4F4A-B17B-16C6EFF67D52-274-0000001C7B0BC7AE_zpsebff0946.jpg

Both are doing well. As am I. Bit tired and sore but totally in love with my lil dudes. Dylan looks a lot like Toby as a newborn.


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Congratulations! Gorgeous boys xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

CottlestonPie said:


> YESSSS USAF! Amazing, congratulations!
> 
> I had babies too! Dylan and Eddie born at 9:45ish (I still don't have exact times lol) weighing 6lb 7 and 6lb 12 respectively. Nice big boys!
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v332/kjrandom/4AEE1D7D-65E7-4F4A-B17B-16C6EFF67D52-274-0000001C7B0BC7AE_zpsebff0946.jpg
> 
> Both are doing well. As am I. Bit tired and sore but totally in love with my lil dudes. Dylan looks a lot like Toby as a newborn.

woohooo Dylan and Eddie are gorgeous <3 And OMG i was right with one of the weights :o that is super good weights for twins... hehe thats better than seth was! So happy for you hun :wohoo: 

EEKK so many babies today :hugs: :hugs: and congratulations to you both again!


----------



## USAF_WIFE

CottlestonPie said:


> YESSSS USAF! Amazing, congratulations!
> 
> I had babies too! Dylan and Eddie born at 9:45ish (I still don't have exact times lol) weighing 6lb 7 and 6lb 12 respectively. Nice big boys!
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v332/kjrandom/4AEE1D7D-65E7-4F4A-B17B-16C6EFF67D52-274-0000001C7B0BC7AE_zpsebff0946.jpg
> 
> Both are doing well. As am I. Bit tired and sore but totally in love with my lil dudes. Dylan looks a lot like Toby as a newborn.

We did it! Yay for us! Congrats on the boys hun! So awesome we went together on em eh! Happy to share a special day with ya! :hugs:


----------



## Jellycat

Cottleston fantastic weights and great names - congrats . I'm so happy for you


----------



## Noo

Congrats, Cotts - I totally wanted Bert and Ernie though :lol:


----------



## kraftykoala

Awwwww congrats USAF and Cotts! Gorgeous little lads :D


----------



## realbeauty86

Congrats on the new babies!!! Usaf and cottle


----------



## sethsmummy

Hey Ladies,

how is everyone doing? xx


----------



## Jellycat

Had my growth scan this afternoon baby is estimated to already be 8lb 15oz that means based on the previous scan this baby is gaining a lb a week. I'm so surprised . Will have to see what consultant says Tuesday in regards to sweeps and possibly being induced early. I really though this baby would be smaller as gained 1/3 less weight than with JJ. Maybe this baby will come sooner


----------



## bubble89

Hi everyone, sorry I haven't been on in a while been trying to keep up the reading but it all moves so fast even that was a struggle.

Jelly - I am so so sorry for your loss I hope your ok.

Seths - hope little ethan and seth are doing good now and your just enjoying some quality time with the boys instead of having to worry about them being unwell.

USAF and Cottles - Huge Congratulations to you both and on the same day WOW :). Hope you are both keeping well and the births were ok.

Cottles they are two beautiful baby boys welcome to the World Dylan and Eddie. How is Toby getting on with them around.

USAF - Hope to see some piccies of the lovely little fallon soon :).

AFM - Currently at 24 and 6 today. Having to see the dietician every 3 weeks and everytime I have seen her I have gained weight when they want me to stay the same throughout the whole pregancy and I am really struggling with it. Been feeling movements for the last 6 weeks but I still cannot feel kicks on the outside yet due to my wobbly bits. When did you ladies feel the kick on the outside I am dying for my other half to share this experience with me.

xxx


----------



## Noo

bubble89 said:


> AFM - Currently at 24 and 6 today. Having to see the dietician every 3 weeks and everytime I have seen her I have gained weight when they want me to stay the same throughout the whole pregancy and I am really struggling with it. Been feeling movements for the last 6 weeks but I still cannot feel kicks on the outside yet due to my wobbly bits. When did you ladies feel the kick on the outside I am dying for my other half to share this experience with me.
> 
> xxx

I think it'd depend on your BMI. I've been able to feel on the outside for prob 2/3 weeks but DH is yet to feel it (though DS has felt it if its been strong 2/3 times). I think DH is just expecting to feel something more than he would and isn't as in tune with it.


----------



## Noo

23 week bump :) Back to 1kg under my booking weight! Woohoo!
 



Attached Files:







23 weeks.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## sethsmummy

Jelly good luck tomorrow hun. Baby is growing so well! How are you holding up hun I hope your soing ok and have lots of support around you.

Bubble I dont think I felt movement from the outside till quite late on, probably around 27ish weeks? Both boys are doing great now thanks hun :flower:

Noo lovely bump hun!

How is everyone doing? Xxx


----------



## Jellycat

I'm dreading seeing the consultant tomorrow I've got to go to the same hospital where dad passed. Walked in town today and my lower belly was so a hey and painful and then would be fine think the walking was having me braxton hicks.

Oh Noon you are doing really well with your weight

Bubble it took me until 3rd tried to properly feel movements from the


----------



## sethsmummy

Jellycat said:


> I'm dreading seeing the consultant tomorrow I've got to go to the same hospital where dad passed. Walked in town today and my lower belly was so a hey and painful and then would be fine think the walking was having me braxton hicks.
> 
> Oh Noon you are doing really well with your weight
> 
> Bubble it took me until 3rd tried to properly feel movements from the

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Where one life has passed another is going to be brought into the world :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I wish you all the luck in the world going in today hun. BH are horrid :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## bubble89

That's a lovely way of looking at it seth. Hope it went ok jellly and never brought it all back too much.

Thanks for that ladies :). 

Noo your bump is lovely what has your secret been to staying 1kg under your booking weight and what is your bmi if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Noo

bubble89 said:


> Noo your bump is lovely what has your secret been to staying 1kg under your booking weight and what is your bmi if you don't mind me asking?

Thanks Honey :) I don't know really! I don't eat for two - If anything I eat less/more healthily than pre-pregnancy as all the junk just doesn't seem very appealing. In my last pregnancy (I started of 3 stone lighter that time) I didn't start gaining until around 28-30 weeks and then gained 1.5-2lb a week there after so gained around 21lb in total. I'm hoping for the same this time round ideally but who knows? I had my 24 week appt at the midwife's yesterday and she said I'm actually 2kg under my booking weight! Woohoo! My starting BMI was 34 xx

I am very active at work though. I must walk at least 4 miles a shift up and down the ward/delivery suite and its very hot!


----------



## Noo

Is anyone having awful dreams? Last night was THE worst dream I'd had for ages :( I dreamt I went to see the MW with reduced movements and there was no FH. I delivered my baby stillborn and rang work to tell them I'd be off for a while and they told me I wasn't allowed as I was 23+6 and not 24 weeks and therefore had to come in! OMG, I spent half an hour poking him this morning to get him to move!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Can I please join in :)

I'm a plus size mama and mama to be, I'm currently 4+3 weeks pregnant with#2

When I start showing and when I get a cute D bump I'll start posting pix, in the mean time my belly is tucked in jammies hahaha


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Beautiful bumps btw :flower:


----------



## bubble89

[QUOTEo;2773871]


bubble89 said:


> Noo your bump is lovely what has your secret been to staying 1kg under your booking weight and what is your bmi if you don't mind me asking?

Thanks Honey :) I don't know really! I don't eat for two - If anything I eat less/more healthily than pre-pregnancy as all the junk just doesn't seem very appealing. In my last pregnancy (I started of 3 stone lighter that time) I didn't start gaining until around 28-30 weeks and then gained 1.5-2lb a week there after so gained around 21lb in total. I'm hoping for the same this time round ideally but who knows? I had my 24 week appt at the midwife's yesterday and she said I'm actually 2kg under my booking weight! Woohoo! My starting BMI was 34 xx

I am very active at work though. I must walk at least 4 miles a shift up and down the ward/delivery suite and its very hot![/QUOTE]

Thats excellen. Thats good that must really help. I lost a lot of weight with slimming world knowing we were trying and done really well and then had a mmiscarriage last august and then put it all back on again :-(. Now im pregnant im the opposite the healthy stuff isn't appealing and I have put on a stone already and im only 25 weeks im so annoyed at myself and trying to fix it a bit now. Hiw has your prehnancy been on the whole? That dream sounded awful by the way. I have had bad dreams also feeling like I need to go to the toilet and when I go I have had a still birth its horrible so I totally feel for you yiu do get all paranoid after hoping everything is ok. Xx


----------



## bubble89

BlueMoonBubba said:


> Can I please join in :)
> 
> I'm a plus size mama and mama to be, I'm currently 4+3 weeks pregnant with#2
> 
> When I start showing and when I get a cute D bump I'll start posting pix, in the mean time my belly is tucked in jammies hahaha

Welcome blue moon. And congratulations on the bfp
. You must be so excited. Wish you a happy and healthy 9 months. Xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

BlueMoonBubba said:


> Can I please join in :)
> 
> I'm a plus size mama and mama to be, I'm currently 4+3 weeks pregnant with#2
> 
> When I start showing and when I get a cute D bump I'll start posting pix, in the mean time my belly is tucked in jammies hahaha

Welcome hun and a huge congratulations!! Wishig you a happy and healthy 9 months hun:happydance:

Noo I had a fair few bad dreams hun, I think its just our fears coming out in our dreams.
Gz on the 2kg below booking!!

Bubble so sorry to hear of your misscarriage hun :hugs: try not beat yourself up about gaining a stone so far hun. You are trying not to gain as much jow and thats the imprtant bit. But my midwife always told me not to worry about how much weight Iput on.


Afm..... had the boys weighed this morning. Ethan is 11lb 10oz and doing fab! His head is rounding out nicely woop. He loves his bumbo and being sat up. Started weaning yesterday and he loves it!
Seth is 25lb 8oz qnd dropped back to the bottom % ile so has to be weighed again next month to make sure he's putting weight back on. Not bad to say how ill he was, I thought hed have lost more. Must say though it is really bad that at 3 he fits into ethans jumparoo and bumbo lol. 

Xxxxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Ugh those dreams are horrid. I had loads of them with Toby. With the twins I just kept dreaming that they were born the size of toddlers, complete with onesies and teeth, walking around!

Noo, you have such a lovely bump! Congrats on your weight, that's amazing! I ended read to think how much I gained. I don't think it's in my notes and I'm not sure I want to know haha... I swear it was around the 4st mark... Same as I put on with Toby. 

Welcome Blue! Congrats on your bfp!

How is everyone? The boys are doing really well... Had a GLORIOUS night last night. (Probably means we're in for a bad one tonight!) They were weighed yesterday.. Eddie put on 2.5oz and Dylan lost 14 grams. I'm so pleased! Most babies lose more at their first weigh in so I think they're gonna be chunky monkeys :haha:

Afm... My stitches came out yesterday (day 6). I'm still feeling a bit tender and like I'm going to bust open but trying to get on with things. I've dropped the codeine and apparently need to stop taking lactulose because I'm running to the loo every 5 minutes. :blush:

Anyway, everyone's in the garden so I'm off to make the most of what sunshine we have this evening! Xx


----------



## USAF_WIFE

So ive been slacking on posting but I figured id come in and say this birth was by far the most traumatic for me I went in and was 5cm 90 percent effaced in soooooo much pain I was going looney took them till I was 7 or so to finally get my epi in and that was because the space between my spine was jacked... left side did not take well I would have had her the 28th but I asked them to not break my water till midnight so they waited and broke I at 12:30 and she was 3pushes born 12:46 at 7lbs 4ozs 18inch long on my moms birthday! She is doing ok had a reaction to medicine they sent her home on to prevent possible infection from her kidney issue... so im not giving it to her again. Newborn pics tomorrow, ultrasound on her kidney fri, well baby check on the 12th. She lost 3 oz theday after birth but was back up 2 two days later cant wait to see how much shes gained weds. Here is a pic tilli get around to more.https://instagram.com/p/Z91__mFqzl/ 
Hope you are all well. :hugs:


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Just weighed myself im 5lbs lighter then pre preggo weight lol


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

bubble89 said:


> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> Can I please join in :)
> 
> I'm a plus size mama and mama to be, I'm currently 4+3 weeks pregnant with#2
> 
> When I start showing and when I get a cute D bump I'll start posting pix, in the mean time my belly is tucked in jammies hahaha
> 
> Welcome blue moon. And congratulations on the bfp
> . You must be so excited. Wish you a happy and healthy 9 months. XxxClick to expand...

Thank you lovely :flower: happy and healthy 9 months to you too xx


sethsmummy said:


> BlueMoonBubba said:
> 
> 
> Can I please join in :)
> 
> I'm a plus size mama and mama to be, I'm currently 4+3 weeks pregnant with#2
> 
> When I start showing and when I get a cute D bump I'll start posting pix, in the mean time my belly is tucked in jammies hahaha
> 
> Welcome hun and a huge congratulations!! Wishig you a happy and healthy 9 months hun:happydance:
> 
> 
> XxxxxClick to expand...

Thank you Hun xx happy and healthy 9 months :hugs:


----------



## Jellycat

USAF_WIFE said:


> Just weighed myself im 5lbs lighter then pre preggo weight lol

That's excellent , how much did you gain during pregnancy?


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Jellycat said:


> USAF_WIFE said:
> 
> 
> Just weighed myself im 5lbs lighter then pre preggo weight lol
> 
> That's excellent , how much did you gain during pregnancy?Click to expand...

Thanks! 12lbs total, how you doin Jelly hun?


----------



## CottlestonPie

You lot are so bloody lucky with your weights, well done! 8 days pp and I am still 21lb above pre-preg weight... And that's after having bum sickness for 2 days. Humph!

C section ladies, did you find your belly between the incision and belly button tender for a while? I know I'm retaining fluid there but wasn't expecting tenderness. Hoping it's just bruising/swelling that'll go soon.


----------



## USAF_WIFE

CottlestonPie said:


> You lot are so bloody lucky with your weights, well done! 8 days pp and I am still 21lb above pre-preg weight... And that's after having bum sickness for 2 days. Humph!
> 
> C section ladies, did you find your belly between the incision and belly button tender for a while? I know I'm retaining fluid there but wasn't expecting tenderness. Hoping it's just bruising/swelling that'll go soon.

Hun you had two in there so don't feel down about it. I hope you section site feels better soon I'm having issues walking and getting up still because the spd damage hurts like a b word! Fallon had her newborns done can't wait to share!


----------



## Noo

CottlestonPie said:


> C section ladies, did you find your belly between the incision and belly button tender for a while? I know I'm retaining fluid there but wasn't expecting tenderness. Hoping it's just bruising/swelling that'll go soon.

It's probably bruised both inside and out from the tugging. It's also normal to be more sore/bruised at the side the surgeon was standing as more pressure is put on that side than the other. They also close the wound "towards" that end which again puts more pressure that way. Hope it feels better soon xx


----------



## Jellycat

Cottleston - give it time you've be carrying two babies vs one and is still early days.

USAF-wife , I'm doing ok. Dad had a beautiful send off today gorgeous and sunny with a fantastic cool breeze. Everything was perfect and so many people joining to celebrate his life..... Baby has been active today and getting lots of back ache and tightenings but think that was due to the strain of today.

On eviction notice now if this baby is already 9lb 4oz they are ready to meet the world as would prefer natural labour vs inducing at 41 weeks. Hoping I'm dilated some to have a sweep on Tuesday . Have to say my ankles today are not a pretty site very swollen hoping this will improve before my pedicure tomorrow morning


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Hi girls, 
I was at my doctor today, she put me on a diet where I have to lose 0.5 kg a week because I have a high blood pressure and my BMI is 35. It sucks because she said I can't have no sweets whatsoever and that's like my weakness lol, she did say I can eat half portions of carbs because I was pregnant otherwise that would be a no no too, she advised me to drink full cream milk, because it fills me up, salts and caffeine are out of bound too, and my veggies cannot be eaten raw.

My hcg levels are 490 she was happy with that, my first scan is on the 24 June I'm excited!


----------



## Noo

Hmm - You shouldn't really be aiming to lose weight during pregnancy. If it happens, fair enough but you really should be aiming to maintain your current weight to sustain a pregnancy. My BMI was 34 at booking and I wasn't asked to lose weight. Just aim to maintain it.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Noo said:


> Hmm - You shouldn't really be aiming to lose weight during pregnancy. If it happens, fair enough but you really should be aiming to maintain your current weight to sustain a pregnancy. My BMI was 34 at booking and I wasn't asked to lose weight. Just aim to maintain it.

I really don't know, I never had this issue with DS, but the doctor is a bit concerned because my resting heartbeat is 122 bpm:wacko:

He wants me to see a cardiologist. I don't see why, my heartbeat has always been high ever since I can remember. Ill try and eat healthy and get some light excersises.


----------



## Noo

I've managed to bag myself THIS for £350! I'm impressed with myself as new all that would cost near £850!


----------



## iwa

Hey ladies :) :hi: I hope to join you soon~! 

I wish you all the best during your pregnancies and births :)) :kiss:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Good luck iwa! X

I just survived my first sneeze! Actually sneezing fit... While sitting on the loo! :haha:
How's everyone today ladies?


----------



## Jellycat

Cottleston - how are you feeling now after having your boys and c section - I'm surprised you are finding time to get on Bnb !


----------



## CottlestonPie

Feeling pretty good thanks... Got a uti and my incision is infected but other than that everythjngs golden. The boys are still in the sleepy newborn phase so I'm able to sneak on every once in a while! :D

How you feeling hun? xx


----------



## Jellycat

Not too bad ..... Pelvis is starting to hurt now and got lots of tightenings today. It's reassuring to know only two more weeks at most till being induced if needed. Still nervous about predicted of 10+ lbs. been to see mum today too who is keeping busy with her sister who is staying with her at the moment .


----------



## Noo

I LOVE my pram!!
 



Attached Files:







Pram Car Seat.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 5









Pram Carrycot.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Jellycat

Always nice when you get a bargain Noo


----------



## CottlestonPie

Noo that's gorgeous!
Jelly... Glad you're not doing too bad. 10lb+ is a daunting thought but they do say bigger babies are easier when it comes to pushing! Good to hear your mum has company to keep her busy. Hope you do too :hugs:
Afm... DH has taken Toby to bed, Dylan's asleep and I've got a poorly Eddie on me just now. Little guy has a tummy ache bless him so he's getting mummy cuddles.


----------



## sethsmummy

Sorry iv been mia ladies!! 

Noo that is a lovely pram!

Cottleston im glad you and the boys are doing well. How is toby taking to the boys hun? Sorry to hear your wound is infected and you have a uti...that sucks! But gz on the sneezing lol I still clench when I sneeze lol

Jelly im glad your doing ok hun :hugs: dont worry my sis said her biggest was the easiest and he was 10lb 6oz. Although the predictions can be way out, they said my neice was goingto be around 13lb and she was 10lb 1oz, and seth was supposed to be 8 or 9lb and was just under 6lb. Is there any talk on them giving you sweeps to try bring you on?

Iwa...good luck hun... lots and lots of fairy dust :dust: your way hun!

Hey bluemoon . Gz on your bfp hun!

Sorry if iv missed any1, crap memory just now!

Afm got he boys weighed on wedesday. Ethqn was 10lb 11oz and seth 25lb 8oz. So ethans all good but seth needa to be weighed again next month. Oh oh and iv started weaning ethan....he loooooves food lol. Cant believe he is 14 weeks old tomorrow!


----------



## Jellycat

Ahh sounds like the boys are growing fantastically !

Good to know growth scans can sometimes be out with their estimations.

I've had a sweep / stretch today - cervix was soft and dilated at the bottom
But still closed at the top and posterior. Mw seems to think as I was so soft once in labour I should dilate quite easily. Been getting very uncomfortable since and had some blood tinged mucous earlier do think she may have aggravated the cervix (she was having a damn good go!). Booked in for another Monday and if needed next Wednesday too also have consultant Tuesday.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Wow weaning already! Scary how fast it's gone... I can't imagine weaning yet even though it'll sneak up fast. Aww I think Seth and Toby weigh about the same. What size clothes is your little man wearing?

Jelly I hope the sweeps get things moving along... Not long to go now!

Afm, I'm doing night shift part 1. The boys were due a bottle at midnight but didn't stir until 2am. 2:40 now and both have had nappies changd, Dylan's fed and asleep (just about) and Eddie is just finishing off his bottle. 

I'm feeling ok just now but had baby blues start to creep in on the odd occasion. For the stupidest reasons too! Hope it'll pass soon.


----------



## sethsmummy

Jelly I hope things kick off for you soon hun. I cant wait to meet your little one...hopefully the next sweep will do the trick!

Cottleston aww hun keep an eye on those baby blues hun, dont be scared to ask for help if you need it. Im glad your all doing well, I LOOOVVVEEE the pics of the boys...those are 3 gorgeous boys you have and Eddie ahd Dylan looked so cute in their hats!
Seth has just gone into 18 to 24 months but pants have to have adjustable waist so they can be tightened. Shorts he's in 6 to 9 months. He fits some 0 to 3 aswell lol, he put on an outfit I bought for miwis little girl and it fit him great lol. Its really hard finding things to fit him properly, things that fit his waist dont fit his leg length, and jumpers/jackets that fit nice if they hae a hood it doesnt cover his head lol. Ethans just gone into 0 to 3. I had a 3 to 6 tshirt on him yesterday which seth had had on last week lol:haha:

I love weaning hehe he had banana yesterday as I finally found pouches of fruit and veg to see what he does or doesnt like. He loved it hehe. Cant wait till he's big enough for lumps and bumps so I can give him some organix carrot crisps! Theyr so messy and fun!

Xxxx


----------



## sethsmummy

How are you all ladies??

Jelly I hope your doing ok xxx


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Hey ladies been busy visiting with my mom and going places poor Fallon has been out more in the last two weeks then either of my other babies had been at her age. She is a really good baby she sleeps loads and fusses only long enough to get her booty clean and dry and a boobie in her mouth. She gained one ounce shy of a whole pound in two weeks and her brother and sister love her to bits but I do have to keep after them to be careful. I am still bleeding weirdly on and off two days without anything then bam I have a tiny bit. I am dying to go back to having my daily soaks! I have bad pulled muscles because I always lift to damn much... Anyway here are some piccies. 

https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n162/pink_iz_hawt/57.jpg
https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n162/pink_iz_hawt/55.jpg
https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n162/pink_iz_hawt/54.jpg
https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n162/pink_iz_hawt/50.jpg
https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n162/pink_iz_hawt/44.jpg
https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n162/pink_iz_hawt/40.jpg
https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n162/pink_iz_hawt/34.jpg
https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n162/pink_iz_hawt/24.jpg
https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n162/pink_iz_hawt/15.jpg


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

USAF_WIFE said:


> Hey ladies been busy visiting with my mom and going places poor Fallon has been out more in the last two weeks then either of my other babies had been at her age. She is a really good baby she sleeps loads and fusses only long enough to get her booty clean and dry and a boobie in her mouth. She gained one ounce shy of a whole pound in two weeks and her brother and sister love her to bits but I do have to keep after them to be careful. I am still bleeding weirdly on and off two days without anything then bam I have a tiny bit. I am dying to go back to having my daily soaks! I have bad pulled muscles because I always lift to damn much... Anyway here are some piccies.
> 
> https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n162/pink_iz_hawt/57.jpg
> https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n162/pink_iz_hawt/55.jpg
> https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n162/pink_iz_hawt/54.jpg
> https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n162/pink_iz_hawt/50.jpg
> https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n162/pink_iz_hawt/44.jpg
> https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n162/pink_iz_hawt/40.jpg
> https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n162/pink_iz_hawt/34.jpg
> https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n162/pink_iz_hawt/24.jpg
> https://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n162/pink_iz_hawt/15.jpg

Bless her she's beautiful, congratulations !


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Thank you Blue! How are you? I know ive not met a lot of you newer ladies since ive been so busy.


----------



## Jellycat

Lovely pictures USAF 

Seth- yesterday was a tough day being fathers day and due date the same day but I'm glad I managed to get through the day. All my friends were lovely texting and messaging me checking I was doing ok. 2nd sweep booked in for this afternoon hoping for some changes since last week to make the sweep more successful been bouncing and rotating my hips and had :sex: last night . Going back on my ball this morning to help things on their way.


----------



## sethsmummy

Usaf those photos are gorgeous.

Jelly im glad youv had a tonne of support around you. Fingers crossed bubbs is ready to come out soon.


Afm... well ladies im about to rant so apologies in advance.

As some of you know seth has had weight problems sice day 1 bouncing between the 2nd and 0.4th percentiles. Well as h.v had called to see how we were doing I took both boys to get weighed 2 weeks ago. I was told ethan was doing great and is following the 9th percentile just nicely. As for seth he dropped back to 0.4th from inbetween the 2 and we agreed id take him back in 1 months time to. See if he was putting the weight back on. 

Well iv just had a phone call saying the health visitor has spoken to a doctor and has concerns that ethan hasnt put enough weight on. I questioned the woman who phoned and told her I was told ethan is fine and explained it wqs seth whod dropped after being ill for 2 weeks. So now I have to take both boys out tothe doctors tomorrow to get weighed which will show fuck all since its only been 2 weeks since they got weighed. So of course now I am majorly pissed off that shes gone behind my back and she will be told so when I call them soon. She chose the wrong day to do this since mother nature has just given me my first timw of the month since having ethan!


----------



## Jellycat

Seth - I don't understand why the hv would still be weighing Seth, if it was that much of an issue surely a doctor would be monitoring him, what are they expecting you to do ?? It must just be a family trait that both were in the low percentiles for weight and whose to say what is average anymore. I remember my friend was bf her girl who was always in the low percentiles and she got do much pressure to formula feed etc. now at 6 they have decided she's just tiny no other issues as she eats a well balanced and nutritional diet.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Urghhh so sorry you're having yet more issues with health "professionals" Seths. Don't understand why they don't either butt out or, if they're genuinely concerned, mention it to you directly. Hopefully after the next visit they'll see that Seth is still following the .4-2%ile that he always has been and leave the matter alone. Poor boy. 

Jelly, glad you've had plenty of support over the weekend. I do hope Baby Jelly comes soon. Bet it feels like you e been preggy forever!

Afm... I'm doing ok. The twins are a little out of sync with their schedules so I'm exhausted but trying to get them back on track. Meanwhile Toby has officially reached Devil status in the terrible twos. I've hurt myself a couple of times trying to lift him when he's kicking off, and the tiredness and hormones have made me super emotional so Toby's playing on that at the moment. I'm feeling guilty that maybe he's not getting enough attention from me and it's knocked my confidence but it'll work itself out eventually. 
Having said all that, he's with MIL today and I miss him loads!


----------



## Jellycat

Oh bless him dh and I were talking last night about the effect of having a baby in the family and how JJ will act and feel - really plays at your heart strings. Hope the boys sync again soon can't imagine having 2 newborns and toddler

Off for my sweep in a minute


----------



## sethsmummy

jelly i hope your sweep went well hun! Almost wrote sweet there lol

Cottleston - aww hun terrible twos is just awful, i really hope Toby stops being a little devil soon! And i hope the twins get into a nice routine again so its less stressfull for you! But just always remember you are a fantastic mummy and its not an easy job having a toddler and baby twins all at the same time. big big hugs for you :hugs: :hugs:


Jelly - seth was under a pediatric specialist up until last year who kept an eye on his weight and height, but she discharged him since he stayed on track with both his height and weight being in proportion. I wanted him weighed this time round after him having the gastroenteritis for 2 weeks, i wanted to see how much weight he had dropped if any. I agreed with the H.V there and then to take him back in a month to re-check his weight and just make sure hes putting back on what he had lost. 
So thats what has peed me off the most... a) it wasnt Ethan who had not put the weight on.. he is following the 9th percentile and i swear down does not even look that small! he is a little chunk (scoffed half a jar of sweet squash with chicken today!!) and b) she said when we were there that ethan was fine and agreed on the re-check for seth so for her to go behind my back and tell a doctor she has concerns over the weight has really really got to me. If they were "concerned" they should have told me to my face... and i swear down if they have themselves mixed up regarding which boy it is then ill loose it even more! They should know by now that seth has always had his problems and should have it in their notes he was discharged byt he peads. I am going to write a letter of complaint tonight to hand in while i am at the doctors tomorrow and I will be telling them i want no more contact with them apart from development reviews that i have no choice about. 

I am so sick to death of stupid condescending health professionals making me feel like a shit mum just because i have a small child. i am not going to sit there and force feed seth just so he gains "normal" weight. he is small and that is all there is to it, my sister and I were both very small and slim till we hit our teens. 

agh sorry ladies, can you tell iv not calmed down about it lol. i tried calling but the h.v wasnt there and she didnt bother her arse to call me back. :growlmad:


----------



## Jellycat

:hugs: that makes sense must be so stressful all the time worrying about his weight etc


----------



## sethsmummy

It can be but I dont let it get to me as much anymore. The gp didnt even know why we were there. She looked at ethan and refused to weigh him saying its obvious there is no problem. So she weighed seth and he's went from 11.6kg to 12.2kg in just 2 weeks whih is fab. Shes going to have a word with the health visitor as in her opinion there is no problem although she wants to see seth again when we come home from my mums xxx

How are things going with you jelly? Xx


----------



## kraftykoala

Ugh Seths, sounds a pain. This is why I don't bother with the health visitors aside from the usual scheduled checks, you know best if your child is healthy or not, some kids are just small!


----------



## CottlestonPie

See, I'm wondering if there's any point in booking in Toby's 2 year check be side of stuff like this. Health visitors have to be overly cautios and it does nothing but make parents feel bad or worry. My last hv told me I had to urgently book an appointment for Dylan because she was concerned about his jaundice at 2 weeks telling us it could be a symptom of something serious. Went to the dr in a panic and she said "nah he's fine what's she on about?" and sent us on our way. 

Sooo I'm on my 4th lot of antibiotics in just over 2 weeks. Fun times!


----------



## sethsmummy

jeezz cottleston! why so many? would have thought they would check to see which antibiotic its not reziliant to! idiots. 
I think these checks are stupid! Seth has to get one a year just now, and i swear down the last one was just rediculous... seth failed one part because i said i would not allow him to run up and down the stairs (i live in a flat, and the stairs up and down from our floor are just concrete!), he wouldnt hop on one foot while they were here so he failed that oh and the best one which cracked me up (i hope this link works) They had one of these https://www.google.com/search?site=....mommyteachme.net%2Fmanipulatives.htm;200;155

and they scattered 8 pegs around close by it and seth had to pick them up individually and place them in the holes in 10 seconds! I mean come on!! Its just stupid what they expect a child to be able to do.... they dont even consider whether a child has had access to things like this before or if its there first time (which it was seths with the peg board). 


imagine scaring you over the jaundice.. although the h.vs do tend to go overboard with it. although in a way i understand why they do as it can cause cerebral paulsy (i think i spelled that right). 


krafty - yep seth is one of those who is just small and always is going to be untill he hits puberty at least, and ethan is on the smaller side too as hes only on the 9th %ile but he looks so chubby lol xxxxx


----------



## Jellycat

Glad to hear the doctor had sense Seth 

Jaundice in newborns is so common its the third time OK n couple if days where mW it HV have gone up in arms with panic of jaundice.

Cottleston hope these antibiotics sort the problem .

Afm - I'm booked for sweep Friday induction Monday but I'm now considering to refuse as I'm worried there is going to be too much intervention in regards to monitoring. Main worry with this is with JJ had to lay on my back as the struggled with my weight to keep a constant monitoring. As I'm expected to have a big baby of 10lb plus I want to be mobile and upright as much as possible. Thinking of asking for more sweeps before a later induction date.


----------



## sethsmummy

Out your foot down hun and refuse the induction, how much longer would you want to wait. I agree induction leads to far too much intervention. It was the same for me with seth. Xxx


----------



## Jellycat

I'd wait till the end of the week I think so 42wks, I just can't see the baby gaining that much extra weight in 7 days? Just makes me nervous being induced and having too much intervention or waiting and something going wrong ...... Think I will wait to see what they say Friday. Getting lots of lower belly aches and cervix pains tonight so may not even come to needing an induction


----------



## sethsmummy

oooo come on labor pains! :happydance: :happydance: xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

Jelly hows it going hun...I hope eerythig is ok.

How are you all ladies? Xxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Baby Jelly has arrived! I'll let her post the details :D

How are you Seths hun?
I'm in a naff mood... Won't bore you but I feel sick and Eddies got a sore bum and my landlords a prat. If he turns up while I'm still tired, hormonal and seething, I'll probably nut him.


----------



## Noo

I'm so peed off. I've started trying to crochet and I really can't do it. I can do my chain stitches but then that is it. I want to make a blankie :(


----------



## kraftykoala

The first row of crochet into the chain is the hardest, is that what you're struggling with?


----------



## sethsmummy

yeeyyyy for baby Jelly! omg i cant wait for details and pics!! :happydance: :wohoo: super excited. 

Cottleston - awww im so sorry things are being so naff just now... go ahead and bore me :D Will probably do you some good to get it off your chest hun. Have you got a good cream for Eddies bum hun? I hope it clears up soon. 

Noo - oooooo stick at it hun you can do it! I used to crochet when i was little but probably couldnt do it now if i tried

OMG haha i got a new jacket for Ethan in 3 to 6 months... now Seth is walking around in it! I cant believe it fits him haha xxx


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Hey ladies! Grats to Jelly! EEP! Hope all is going well in pregnancy and those of you with littles!

AFM- Fallon is having weird breathing junk going on and I have to keep suctioning snot UGH! She is a great sleeper and rarely wakes to feed and normally that might scare me but shes up to 9lbs and 10oz so shes a healthy little piggy! I had to drive 45 mins today for what I thought was an ultrasound but SURPRISE military tells me nothing or the wrong info it was going to be an x-ray and cath with dye! The doctors decided not to because her last scan showed such little dilation they think she will be ok to just ultrasound at 6 months of life unless she gets an infection. I am doing pretty good so happy to be more mobile but im still having issues from spd I am sure I always will.


----------



## Grieving30

Noo said:


> I'm so peed off. I've started trying to crochet and I really can't do it. I can do my chain stitches but then that is it. I want to make a blankie :(

When you turn after chaining, you crochet into I think it's the third chain from your crochet hook. I should make my baby a blanket or something.


----------



## Noo

Grieving30 said:


> Noo said:
> 
> 
> I'm so peed off. I've started trying to crochet and I really can't do it. I can do my chain stitches but then that is it. I want to make a blankie :(
> 
> When you turn after chaining, you crochet into I think it's the third chain from your crochet hook. I should make my baby a blanket or something.Click to expand...

What stitch would you recommend? I've been trying to do single stitch but its ended up SO tight its all curling (I am only doing 20 chained stitches whilst practising though). My Grandad's wife is doing a blanket with granny squares and within 2 hours she'd done half a bloody blanket! Hubby has been trying to do double.


----------



## sethsmummy

USAF_WIFE said:


> Hey ladies! Grats to Jelly! EEP! Hope all is going well in pregnancy and those of you with littles!
> 
> AFM- Fallon is having weird breathing junk going on and I have to keep suctioning snot UGH! She is a great sleeper and rarely wakes to feed and normally that might scare me but shes up to 9lbs and 10oz so shes a healthy little piggy! I had to drive 45 mins today for what I thought was an ultrasound but SURPRISE military tells me nothing or the wrong info it was going to be an x-ray and cath with dye! The doctors decided not to because her last scan showed such little dilation they think she will be ok to just ultrasound at 6 months of life unless she gets an infection. I am doing pretty good so happy to be more mobile but im still having issues from spd I am sure I always will.

wow hun i cant believe they told you one thing and wanted to do another! I hope she is ok though. woop for weight gain. The SPD should slowly get better hun although it could take some time. Fingers crossed it wont take too long though.

how is everyone else doing?? I hope you and bubbs are doing ok Jelly :hugs: 

Ethan has tooth number 4 starting to pop through! So far he has the corners of 2 back teeth through along with another thats just pushing through.. and now the front of his gum is extra white so im guessing thats number 4 about to try pop through. poor boy has been misserable the last week.. wish they would just pop through already. HE is a fab sleeper though asnd slept till 8am this morning :o what a shock that was lol xx


----------



## Noo

Man... I dread to think how huge I'm gonna end up.... Here is my 27 week bump!
 



Attached Files:







27 Weeks.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## sethsmummy

I love your bump hun!

How is everyone doing? All mamas to be I hope your pregnancies are going well and all mammas I hope all babies are being good.

Cottleston hun I am sending you the most hugest hugs ever, you are doing absolutele amazing and dont you ever doubt it. Xxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Lovely bump Noo x
Thanks seths hun. Really struggling at the mo. DH has stopped being supportive now I've shown him that I'm not restricted by my scar anymore. Today he came in from work, got me out in the garden to help him fix his motorbike then when I went back to see to Eddie who has a poorly tummy just now, DH came in and moaned because there was a butter knife on the kitchen worktop that I hadn't put next to the sink. The reason for that? Toby was climbing my leg and pulling at my dress moaning because Cars 2 has just finished as I was doing his lunch, Eddie was crying and Dylan was screaming because he dropped his dummy. Moving a butter knife 6ft to the right wasn't top on my list of priorities. Apparently it's top of his though so the first thing he did after coming indoors was complain that I'm a "messy cow"...


----------



## Noo

What a twat! I think I'd have shoved it up his arse using the butter as extra lube!


----------



## kraftykoala

Blimey Cotts, he'd have a fit if he saw my house then! As if being immaculately clean and tidy is your top priority with 3 children under 3!

We're doing good, think we're settling nicely into a routine, Ella has around 6-7oz of formula every three hours between 8am and 8pm, then she goes down awake and touch wood she sleeps around 11-12 hours. She rarely naps longer than half an hour during the day. We're using infant gaviscon now to help with her regurgitation. At last appointment she weighed 12lb and is on the 22nd centile for weight, 50th for height and 75th for head circumference. She's a pretty happy little lady all in all, she's rolled to her front a couple of times but hates tummy time.
 



Attached Files:







ella12w.jpg
File size: 70 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kraftykoala

Here's a poem for your hubby Cotts ;)

Mother, oh Mother, come shake out your cloth,
Empty the dustpan, poison the moth,
Hang out the washing and butter the bread,
Sew on a button and make up a bed.
Where is the mother whose house is so shocking?
She&#8217;s up in the nursery, blissfully rocking.

Oh, I&#8217;ve grown shiftless as Little Boy Blue
(Lullaby, rockaby, lullaby loo).
Dishes are waiting and bills are past due
(Pat-a-cake, darling, and peek, peekaboo).
The shopping&#8217;s not done and there&#8217;s nothing for stew
And out in the yard there&#8217;s a hullabaloo
But I&#8217;m playing Kanga and this is my Roo.
Look! Aren&#8217;t her eyes the most wonderful hue?
(Lullaby, rockaby, lullaby loo).

The cleaning and scrubbing will wait till tomorrow,
For children grow up, as I&#8217;ve learned to my sorrow.
So quiet down, cobwebs. Dust go to sleep.
I&#8217;m rocking my baby and babies don&#8217;t keep.


----------



## sethsmummy

Oh my god!! Aww hun im so sorry he's gone back to being an unsuportive twat. Seriously hun I would have it out with him....the fact that you manage to get any housework done right now is amazing.... so for there to only be a butter knife out of place is damngood. Hed have a heart attack if he came into my house!! But then id clobber him over the head ;)

Have you had a go athim hun? I had to do it with my dh hun, we had a massive row 2 weeks ago where I told he either stops complaining and helps or he gets his ass out my door....simples. he's been a lot better since.

Or do you just want us all to come down and clobber him :gun:

Xxxxxx

Krafty, glad ella has settled into a nice routine. I hope the gaviscon is doing the trick hun!

I need to get ethan weighed again. He takes between 4 and 6 oz nomally ever 3 hours from 7am till 6pm. Although he has slept through his 10am feed this morning and its almost time to go get seth...its his last day in nursery before summer hols xxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Urghhh I haven't had a go at him yet. Need to though because if I let it bubble under the surface too long I'll end up with PND like last time. He's working from home today so after a bad night I fed the babies at 7:30am and asked him to take the twins downstairs so I could get some sleep til 10am when I'd come down and prepare the bottles for the rest of the day. He said no "just in case" he got a call from work (bear in mind his work always tell him about calls in advance so he could come get me if he needed to)... So once again his work from home day where he's meant to help out more is just upsetting me because he's not helping. In fact he's just losing his rag at Toby for stuff I have to deal with every day, meaning I have an upset toddler wanting attention while I'm cleaning spit up off one baby and feeding the other. 
Sigh. This is such hard work. 

Omg hun is Ethan sleeping through already? You lucky mummy!! 
Can't believe it's summer holidays already... Madness.


----------



## sethsmummy

Awww hun he really doesnt appreciate what he's got does he....he should be making a big effort to spend lots of time with toby when he can to make up for the twins needin your attention not yelling st him and making things worse.

Id bring it up with him soon hun, his feelings are not worth you getting pnd. Is this what he was like when you had toby hun? Id kick him out to his mothers for a week and see if that makes him realise what he would loose if he stays the same. It worked for me hun...well mostly john still has days where he is pure lazy or a knobhead.

Yeah he's slept trough from around 7 weeksish hun. He was going from 9 till 5 then bk down till 8. Now he goes to bed at 7.30 or 8pm and thats his through till 6 or 7 oclock.

Argh madness isn't it! Summer hols have come so quick! Xxxx


----------



## sethsmummy

My bad... double post lol


----------



## Jellycat

Hi ladies sorry it's taken me so long to popin

My yellow bump surprisingly turned pink. Florence was born last Monday and I avoided the induction as had already started contracting . Here's an overview of the day.

In the morning was getting strong pains in pelvis but wasn't sure if SPD as was very frontal and low. Once on our way to hospital to hopefully postpone our induction, in the car I was getting these pains every 8 minutes so made me think this could be the start of something anyway.

Once at hospital they had lost our induction booking but wanted to monitor and get signed off by consultant. Was put on heart monitor for an hour and was still contracting throughout, afterwards midwife gave me my 4th sweep and wasnt much progress from previous ie 2cm, was about 1/2vm thick etc. whilst waiting for consultant my contractions were starting to get shorter and stronger and u felt sorry for all the others in the room whilst I huffed and puffed. Finally they agreed to induce on Friday if nothing happened before , dh and I decided that we may aswell see if they continue to get shorter and stronger. 

Stayed around the hospital as they were coming every 4-6 minutes by now and strong to the point of needing dh hand to grip. Went to costa for lunch as hadn't eaten and then walked around the carpark back and forth up and down for couple of hours. Went back to antenatal unit to put on tens as pain was still building . By 4pm we went back again as I knew I wouldn't be able to cope with the 40minute car journey home and felt that they were getting stronger but worryingly were getting further apart and lasting less time. 

Saw midwife and student we saw in the morning who reassessed us and found to be paper thin and 4cm but easily stretched to 6cm so surprisingly booked to delivery - yay not going home! The student midwife came and stayed with us and said if we could have baby in next 3hrs before her shift finished then great - I thought she was crazy . 

However within an hour I'd progressed to 7cm and mw and student were keen to keep me mobile as I hoped to avoid a labour similar to jjs. As baby was expected to be big they wanted me monitored continuously and so all agreed to pop my waters do a clip to monitor the heart rate could be used and I could stay mobile. I either stood or eventually moved into the birthing ball. As labour progressed my tens was fantastic to take the edge off with gas & air as a topper up of pain relief. When I moved to leaning across back of bed squating baby wasn't happy - I was then checked and confirmed ready to push. This was a totally different experience to labour vs JJ having the urge to push etc. baby arrived 30 minutes later all in one long push of head and body. The consultants didn't even have time to get there who were meant to be due to risk of shoulders been stuck etc. Once placed on me dh took a look and said we have a girl - Completly stunned and knew her name immediatly just what I wanted.

My 9lb 10 oz beautiful girl after a 4 hour complete labour just how I so longily hoped for but never thought possible. She latched on quickly to breastfeeding and has been a keen feeder ever since, yes I'm Feeding continuously at time but it seems to be working so well, painful but know this can be worked on.

JJ loves stroking Flo's hair and giving her kisses - its adorable

https://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h377/EmmeraldJelly/E3AFE300-648C-4BC4-8C69-13434E252B60-4701-000006E667923FE4.jpg


----------



## Noo

How beautiful :) Well done :)


----------



## CottlestonPie

I'm not sure why/what part of that made me teary eyed. So happy you got the birth you wanted hun... She's gorgeous, congrats xx


----------



## sethsmummy

Oh my gosh hun congratulations!! She is beautiful. I am so so happy that you got the birth you wanted and deserved! And what a beautiful name for a beautiful little lady.

Cottleston how are things today hun? Xx


----------



## kraftykoala

Ohhhhh she's so gorgeous, congrats family Jelly!!


----------



## Sparklegirl

Congrats Jelly she is adorable


----------



## CottlestonPie

Had to share ladies... Breakthrough in the hubby department!
He worked from home the other day but was set up in the spare room (aka his "home office" aka "the place he can go to watch Walking Dead in peace while pretending to look busy")... I needed to put Toby down for a nap but it clashed with twins bottle times so took the three of them up to my bedroom with the intention of reding to Toby while feeding babies. Didn't work, one baby was screaming while the other was being fed, Toby found a toy hammer and was bashing everything then got so tired that his worst tantrum ever ensued and I was a WRECK. 
DH heard all this from the other room and I think something finally clicked. Think he realised that when I say the kids have been a nightmare... I'm not actually lying to cover the fact that I've done spd all around the house. He also confessed that when he takes the kids out. He makes sure it's not around nap time so Toby isn't grumpy and it's not around feeding time because he couldnt handle it. 
So hes helped out tons the past couple of days and I'm feeling pretty good right now!


----------



## Jellycat

Cottleston - praying he sticks to it now and helps you out


----------



## kraftykoala

That sounds really positive Cotts, long may it continue :D


----------



## Noo

I'm dying :( I am literally allergic to EVERYTHING! I've even chucked the cats out because they're making me sneeze and snivel :(


----------



## sethsmummy

Woohhoo cottleston!! Thats fab lets just hope it lasts.

Ah noo that sucks hun! Xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Noo said:


> I'm dying :( I am literally allergic to EVERYTHING! I've even chucked the cats out because they're making me sneeze and snivel :(

:hugs:
how are you feeling now hun?
how is everyone?

me and the twins have our 6 week checks tomorrow. Cant wait to see how much they weigh... and I reeeeeally hope I get cleared for exercise and things. I want to go swimmiiiiiing!


----------



## Jellycat

Cottleston can't believe it's been 6 weeks already !

Noo :hugs: hope things start improving for you soon


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Hey ladies, I admit ive not read pages so I am outta the loop but I am here! Have family in town again and been busy! Though Fallon is 6 weeks now and I was supposed to have my 6 week check but they turned me away for being 15 mins late even though I called! I waited 20 mins on the phone told them I was omw and they said I could not have my appointment! Had I been there on time id of still be sitting there at the point they told me no! Anyways Fallon is a smiley baby very gassy and her siblings love her almost to a fault sometimes. I feel great and I hope you are all doing well!


----------



## CottlestonPie

.


----------



## Noo

How many of us are still waiting to have babies? I'm starting to feel rather alone now!


----------



## camocutie2006

I am!


----------



## sethsmummy

I think there are quite a few silent stalkers who are still pregnant Noo. A lot of the newer ladies dont post much.

Cottleston - how did you get on with you 6 week check hun? Is DH still being nicer and more helpfull? I really hope so! Wish i lived closer though so i could come and help you out!

MIWI News - Maisy is doing awsome..shes just started to roll! 

USAF - thats rediculous! That really winds me up.. things happen when you have new babies yyou cant always get out the door on time. I hate how if your even 5 mins late they wont accept you but they can keep you waiting. my worst was years ago when i was kept waiting just under 2 hours! but couldnt walk out as it was an appointment id waited aaages to get. 

AFU - Seth is looving the heat were having and loving having a garden to play in. Ethan is just starting to think about rolling..he kinda rolls a little onto his side (from his back) but then just goes back down lol. he HATES tummy time and screams like a banshee lol. BUT he LOOOVED standing and we had him stood solo holding onto the sofa for a few seconds! eep! oh an if hes on his back..he kicks his feet up into the air and to the side a bit to turn himself round lol. found him the wrong way round in his travel cot yesterday lol x


----------



## Noo

Well.... I've just got in from Tesco and obviously thought there was going to be some kind of icelolly/icecream famine! I now have 3 boxes of Smarties icecream cones, 2 boxes of flake icecream cones, a box of refresher icelollies and a box of fruitini icelollies! Oh... and a bag of ice.... I am determined to start gaining a little bit of weight. This whole losing/maintaining business is now starting to freak me out! I'm still 2lb under my booking weight at 29+ weeks!


----------



## sethsmummy

Wow go you noo! I have heard a lot of women whov been lighter after birth than they have ever been. As long as babies growing ok I think its fine. 

There was a serious ice cream shortage in our tesco..I was gutted lol. Got some lovely jublee things and some choc ices. 

How is everyone copig with this heat? Its killing me some days..prickly heat is soo annoying and I think ethan has it too as hes had a rash since the weather turned nice so iv been keeping him inside as much as possible....plus my parasol snapped so need a new one before I can take him out in the pram again...im thinking of getting a clip on sunshade this time though...what do you ladies think is best? Xx


----------



## Jellycat

Noo enjoy those ice creams yummy !

Seth - dh has got this week off work which normally would of been great but all our plans to the seaside and farm we are postponing as its just too hot for a 3wk old and toddler. Hope it's going to be cooler next week. I'm constantly worried about Florence getting dehydrated with me breast feeding, she's still not gained her birth weight and gained 3oz since losing weight. Hopefully we will see an improvement this week with the midwife


----------



## CottlestonPie

Yeah today was meant to bw a paddling pool day. Still will be for toby but I worry about heatstroke in the babies. The heat has affected their feeding too... they're only having 1-3oz at a time.

Im starting a weight loss challenge tomorrow. .. want to lose 21lb in 100 days. Ive got mini Callipos (75ish cals?) to help me through!


----------



## Jellycat

Cottleston - on sw calipos are one of the best to have ;-). Good luck I'll be shortly behind you xx


----------



## bubble89

Noo said:


> How many of us are still waiting to have babies? I'm starting to feel rather alone now!

Hi Noo, 

I am still am and also due the same month as you. I try and keep up to date with the forum but dont get the chance to reply much.

How is everyone?

Jelly. Little Florence is gorgeous :) Congratulations.

Cottles I am sorry to hear you have been having that awful bother with hubby glad to hear it is starting to get better.

As for me I have 9 weeks to go on wed and I am really suffering with swollen ankles and feet to the point I am strugglin with most shoes. Can anybody recommend anything?

xxxx


----------



## Noo

bubble89 said:


> As for me I have 9 weeks to go on wed and I am really suffering with swollen ankles and feet to the point I am strugglin with most shoes. Can anybody recommend anything?
> 
> xxxx

Elevate your legs as much as possible. Only wear shoes as you NEED to. I sat the other day with my feet in the paddling pool and only wear crocs/slip on sandals at the minute. I completely lost my ankles weeks ago! One foot swelled up so much it started to split :( Not great. Also make sure you get your BP and urine checked!


----------



## bubble89

Noo said:


> bubble89 said:
> 
> 
> As for me I have 9 weeks to go on wed and I am really suffering with swollen ankles and feet to the point I am strugglin with most shoes. Can anybody recommend anything?
> 
> xxxx
> 
> Elevate your legs as much as possible. Only wear shoes as you NEED to. I sat the other day with my feet in the paddling pool and only wear crocs/slip on sandals at the minute. I completely lost my ankles weeks ago! One foot swelled up so much it started to split :( Not great. Also make sure you get your BP and urine checked!Click to expand...

Thanks noo I will give that a try the paddling pool sounds lovely. The splitting sounds awful and very sore hope its better now. How has your pregnancy been so far? Are you getting nervous the closer it gets? What is your date in sept? Xx


----------



## Noo

bubble89 said:


> Noo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bubble89 said:
> 
> 
> As for me I have 9 weeks to go on wed and I am really suffering with swollen ankles and feet to the point I am strugglin with most shoes. Can anybody recommend anything?
> 
> xxxx
> 
> Elevate your legs as much as possible. Only wear shoes as you NEED to. I sat the other day with my feet in the paddling pool and only wear crocs/slip on sandals at the minute. I completely lost my ankles weeks ago! One foot swelled up so much it started to split :( Not great. Also make sure you get your BP and urine checked!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks noo I will give that a try the paddling pool sounds lovely. The splitting sounds awful and very sore hope its better now. How has your pregnancy been so far? Are you getting nervous the closer it gets? What is your date in sept? XxClick to expand...

Not too great! I have SPD and very low BP so tend to faint a lot in addition to morning sickness still not having done one.. :lol: I'm looking forward to finishing work now though. I do my last shift a week on Friday! 4 shifts to go! Woohoo! I'm not really getting nervous - It hit me last time around 36 weeks ish though I think I'll really start to panic after my 38 week growth scan to see how big this little lump of lard is as I'm hoping to avoid the same problems I had at my previous delivery which may include either earlier induction or a planned section. We'll see! I think the lack of some planning for delivery at the minute isn't giving me chance to get nervous as I'm not sure what yet to be nervous about! I'm due 26th September xx


----------



## bubble89

Noo said:


> bubble89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bubble89 said:
> 
> 
> As for me I have 9 weeks to go on wed and I am really suffering with swollen ankles and feet to the point I am strugglin with most shoes. Can anybody recommend anything?
> 
> xxxx
> 
> Elevate your legs as much as possible. Only wear shoes as you NEED to. I sat the other day with my feet in the paddling pool and only wear crocs/slip on sandals at the minute. I completely lost my ankles weeks ago! One foot swelled up so much it started to split :( Not great. Also make sure you get your BP and urine checked!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks noo I will give that a try the paddling pool sounds lovely. The splitting sounds awful and very sore hope its better now. How has your pregnancy been so far? Are you getting nervous the closer it gets? What is your date in sept? XxClick to expand...
> 
> Not too great! I have SPD and very low BP so tend to faint a lot in addition to morning sickness still not having done one.. :lol: I'm looking forward to finishing work now though. I do my last shift a week on Friday! 4 shifts to go! Woohoo! I'm not really getting nervous - It hit me last time around 36 weeks ish though I think I'll really start to panic after my 38 week growth scan to see how big this little lump of lard is as I'm hoping to avoid the same problems I had at my previous delivery which may include either earlier induction or a planned section. We'll see! I think the lack of some planning for delivery at the minute isn't giving me chance to get nervous as I'm not sure what yet to be nervous about! I'm due 26th September xxClick to expand...

Aww that sounds awful you really are having a hell of a time. You don't really want to faint at the best of times let alone when you are pregnant. O that's great news not long at all until your finished. What is it you do? I stillhave 3 1/2 weeks left although I amnot working one of them I am off next week as had to compromise at work to give my replacement a handover. Are you only having a 38 week growth scan I have to have one at 32 which is a week tomorrow and one at 36 weeks. I am really excited aswell to see the difference in the last 2 scans. How old is our first? I know what you mean. I hope you get a good birth whatever happens. Are you hoping for a planned section?

xxx


----------



## Noo

My first is 8 years old so he'll be 8 and a half by the time this one is born. I'm only getting a growth scan based on the weight of my last baby plus having had a shoulder dystocia and 4th degree tear. If based on BMI they only do growth scans if BMI is above 40 and I think mine at booking was just under 34 (33 point something).

I work on delivery suite as a midwife. Need to finish work soon as I really can't stand the heat any longer and my pelvis is killing me doing 12 hour shifts on my feet and certainly can't get in the positions I used to be able to for deliveries! 

30 weeks today! Here is my bump shot - Though I appear to have gained a bit of a pouch along the bottom that didn't used to be there. I wonder if it used to be full of fat!? Still under booking weight currently - JUST! Think I have about 1.5lb to spare at the minute!
 



Attached Files:







30 weeks.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Jellycat

Noo it must be really difficult working in delivery and trying to focus on your own labour .

Flo still hasn't gained her birth weight so midwife has put me on a whole milk banana and brewers yeast diet where I need to drink 2pints a day to see if it improves my milk and help her gain weight. If she hasn't gained any I think I'm going to move towards formula as feeding her every 11/2 hours is tiring and she gets terrible colic in the evenings that I've got no energy to help her the wholetime.


----------



## sethsmummy

Jellycat said:


> Noo it must be really difficult working in delivery and trying to focus on your own labour .
> 
> Flo still hasn't gained her birth weight so midwife has put me on a whole milk banana and brewers yeast diet where I need to drink 2pints a day to see if it improves my milk and help her gain weight. If she hasn't gained any I think I'm going to move towards formula as feeding her every 11/2 hours is tiring and she gets terrible colic in the evenings that I've got no energy to help her the wholetime.

So sorry your having problems getting her to put weight on hun. Its horrible but please make sure you never blame yourself. Iv been in that situation although seth was always formula fed. Hopefully this new diet thing works.

Noohow much longer do you think you will work hun.

Hows everyone else doing? Xx


----------



## Noo

sethsmummy said:


> Noo - how much longer do you think you will work hun.
> 
> Hows everyone else doing? Xx

I finish on Friday :) I have a late shift tomorrow and then a late shift Friday and then that is me done :)


----------



## Noo

Jellycat said:


> Noo it must be really difficult working in delivery and trying to focus on your own labour .

I'm not even beginning to think about my labour and delivery yet - I'd scare myself stupid. Especially as I'm currently measuring 3 weeks ahead :(


----------



## sethsmummy

Noo said:


> Jellycat said:
> 
> 
> Noo it must be really difficult working in delivery and trying to focus on your own labour .
> 
> I'm not even beginning to think about my labour and delivery yet - I'd scare myself stupid. Especially as I'm currently measuring 3 weeks ahead :(Click to expand...

Woo not long to go then hun. Will you get maternity pay with the type of work you do hun? I dont know how it works when you dont have contracted hours. Sory if im being nosy.

Dont panic too much hun, my sister measured 5 weeks ahead and her last was 10lb. I measured 4 weeks ahead and ethan was only 8lb 7oz, or even better with seth..same weeks ahead but 5lb 14oz.


----------



## Noo

sethsmummy said:


> Noo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jellycat said:
> 
> 
> Noo it must be really difficult working in delivery and trying to focus on your own labour .
> 
> I'm not even beginning to think about my labour and delivery yet - I'd scare myself stupid. Especially as I'm currently measuring 3 weeks ahead :(Click to expand...
> 
> Woo not long to go then hun. Will you get maternity pay with the type of work you do hun? I dont know how it works when you dont have contracted hours. Sory if im being nosy.
> 
> Dont panic too much hun, my sister measured 5 weeks ahead and her last was 10lb. I measured 4 weeks ahead and ethan was only 8lb 7oz, or even better with seth..same weeks ahead but 5lb 14oz.Click to expand...

I'll get statutory maternity pay which is pretty shite compared to normal NHS maternity pay but I guess some people are only ever entitled to that so should be grateful!

I know though size of the baby should also be in comparison to size of the mother - I'm only 5ft 2 and weigh a good 2/3 stone more than when I conceived and carried Coby so the likelihood is this baby will be bigger :( Though I'm prob going to be asked to be induced so I don't go overdue around 39-40 weeks. Coby was born at 41 weeks so not sure how much weight he put on in that last 2 weeks or so. I'm sure it'll be fine! Just a bit daunting knowing that he got stuck last time and I bled like a stuffed pig and ended up in ICU!


----------



## sethsmummy

That sucks hun, I think you should get the same rights as nhs staff.

Fingers crossed for a smooth enjoyable labour and birth this time hun xx


----------



## massoma8489

Hi everyone it's been ages since I posted on here yes I'm still pregnant but just been buzzy with life I hope I can still keep updated with u guys


----------



## sethsmummy

massoma8489 said:


> Hi everyone it's been ages since I posted on here yes I'm still pregnant but just been buzzy with life I hope I can still keep updated with u guys

Hey hun, how are you doing? I hope things are going ok for you now...have you managed to find a house of your own yet?


Hows everyone else doing? Xx


----------



## Jellycat

1st day of formula feeding today and Flo has seemed alot more content already still early days but hoping she's settled more this evening too. Still trying to pump when I can but no my milk will stop within the next couple of days :-(


----------



## Noo

Finished for maternity leave today! Woohoo! The girls at work were so lovely and generous. Lots of pressies to open and a gift card to NEXT which will pretty much pay for 90% of my 0-3 month clothes :)
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 48.3 KB
Views: 7









2.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 7









3.jpg
File size: 47.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Squishy1982

Hey girls, so sorry for not posting. Aeryn is now 12 weeks old and a little gem. I adore her! she is exclusively breast fed, yay go me!

I ended up 4 stone lighter after I had her. Hyperemesis and gestational diabetes are the main cause lol


----------



## Noo

Congratulations :)


----------



## sethsmummy

Squishy1982 said:


> Hey girls, so sorry for not posting. Aeryn is now 12 weeks old and a little gem. I adore her! she is exclusively breast fed, yay go me!
> 
> I ended up 4 stone lighter after I had her. Hyperemesis and gestational diabetes are the main cause lol

Congratulations hun! That is amazing news and also congratulations on the weight loss too...so jelous lol. 


Noo that is so lovely of your work friends! Hope it wasnt too emotional a goodbye. Now you can relax and put your feet up xx


----------



## massoma8489

Baby is 3 days ahead so hopefully ultrasound is true about that midwife says she won't change the due date sence it's only 3 day difrent it's a huge difference to me lol ever second counts I feel very heavy cuz of my belly


----------



## massoma8489

sethsmummy said:


> massoma8489 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone it's been ages since I posted on here yes I'm still pregnant but just been buzzy with life I hope I can still keep updated with u guys
> 
> Hey hun, how are you doing? I hope things are going ok for you now...have you managed to find a house of your own yet?
> 
> 
> Hows everyone else doing? XxClick to expand...

Hey Hun how's ur two I'm good and still pregnt lol and as for the house congralat me we have bought a house and its so nice to have a place of our own my parents are a lot better now and life's changed to being great how's the baby btw I had a question for u sence u already gave birth how long did newborn clothes fit for like how many weeks or months I'm shoping for him I have some things and something's I haven't yet btw sorry it took for ever for me to reply bk and how are you ladies doing I hope every ones good ladies any ideas on a list of things and how many I need for new born baby and wat I should take in my hospital bag it's true I'm already a mommy to a 18 month old baby but I had her premature and didn't really go through the funnes of shoping and preparing my hospital bag


----------



## Noo

massoma8489 said:


> I feel very heavy cuz of my belly

Don't we all!


----------



## massoma8489

Omg I have been up ever sence 11 pm and its 6:24 now I have wat seemed like contractions I was confused between gas pains and contractions omg lasted for a hour every 2 to 3 minutes and it hasn't come bk now I'm scared


----------



## massoma8489

Noo said:


> massoma8489 said:
> 
> 
> I feel very heavy cuz of my belly
> 
> Don't we all!Click to expand...

I know lol but I feel like I'm caring a watermelon lol it's so funny that it hurts


----------



## bubble89

Noo said:


> My first is 8 years old so he'll be 8 and a half by the time this one is born. I'm only getting a growth scan based on the weight of my last baby plus having had a shoulder dystocia and 4th degree tear. If based on BMI they only do growth scans if BMI is above 40 and I think mine at booking was just under 34 (33 point something).
> 
> I work on delivery suite as a midwife. Need to finish work soon as I really can't stand the heat any longer and my pelvis is killing me doing 12 hour shifts on my feet and certainly can't get in the positions I used to be able to for deliveries!
> 
> 30 weeks today! Here is my bump shot - Though I appear to have gained a bit of a pouch along the bottom that didn't used to be there. I wonder if it used to be full of fat!? Still under booking weight currently - JUST! Think I have about 1.5lb to spare at the minute!

Aww that's a good age gap as he will be willing to help out instead of having a toddler running around too. Although both age gaps must have their advantages and disadvantages. 

Omgoodness 12 hr shifts you must be shattered and as you said this heat is awful and won't help.

That's great with still being under your booking weight well done you.


AFM - We will be 33 weeks on wed. And was told a week and a half ago that we need to move out as the lanlord needs her house back so it has been rather stressful trying to find somewhere. W finally found somewhere and move in on sat. Thank Goodness.
We also had our 32 week growth scan last wed and the baby has gone from sitting on the normal centile line to way above the large centile line. I also have sugar in my urine so they are now testing me for gestational diabetes. We have another scan at 36 weeks. The midwife in the beginning said it's ok if it is a big baby we will just do a c-section does anyone know how likely this will be now? Also are all elected c-section done before the due date (sorry that is probably a daft question)?

Hope everyone is well I haven't managed to read everything yet.

xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

bubble89 said:


> Noo said:
> 
> 
> My first is 8 years old so he'll be 8 and a half by the time this one is born. I'm only getting a growth scan based on the weight of my last baby plus having had a shoulder dystocia and 4th degree tear. If based on BMI they only do growth scans if BMI is above 40 and I think mine at booking was just under 34 (33 point something).
> 
> I work on delivery suite as a midwife. Need to finish work soon as I really can't stand the heat any longer and my pelvis is killing me doing 12 hour shifts on my feet and certainly can't get in the positions I used to be able to for deliveries!
> 
> 30 weeks today! Here is my bump shot - Though I appear to have gained a bit of a pouch along the bottom that didn't used to be there. I wonder if it used to be full of fat!? Still under booking weight currently - JUST! Think I have about 1.5lb to spare at the minute!
> 
> Aww that's a good age gap as he will be willing to help out instead of having a toddler running around too. Although both age gaps must have their advantages and disadvantages.
> 
> Omgoodness 12 hr shifts you must be shattered and as you said this heat is awful and won't help.
> 
> That's great with still being under your booking weight well done you.
> 
> 
> AFM - We will be 33 weeks on wed. And was told a week and a half ago that we need to move out as the lanlord needs her house back so it has been rather stressful trying to find somewhere. W finally found somewhere and move in on sat. Thank Goodness.
> We also had our 32 week growth scan last wed and the baby has gone from sitting on the normal centile line to way above the large centile line. I also have sugar in my urine so they are now testing me for gestational diabetes. We have another scan at 36 weeks. The midwife in the beginning said it's ok if it is a big baby we will just do a c-section does anyone know how likely this will be now? Also are all elected c-section done before the due date (sorry that is probably a daft question)?
> 
> Hope everyone is well I haven't managed to read everything yet.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Omg how sressful hun, im glad you found somewhere! Imagine doing that to someone when heavily pregnant.

You can still go natural if its a big baby if you want hun. My sisters largest was 10lb 6oz and she had him naturally. And yes elected sections are generally done between 38 and 39 weeks so theres less chance of you going into natural labour, mine was done at 38 plus 5.


Massoma congratulations on the house hun! Ethan was in newborn till around 3 months... seth though was in newborn till around 8 months lol. Ethans in 0 to 3 just now, both boys are doing fab thanks hun. Xxx


----------



## massoma8489

Hey everyone


----------



## sethsmummy

Hey ladies how are we all doing? Xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Things are hectic! lol
Hows you hun? How are the boys?

Eddie and Dylan got weighed today. 9w 5d and theyre 11lb 10.5oz and 11lb 13oz. Chunky monkeys!
I'm in the midst of potty training with Toby at the same time as still adjusting to twin-mummyhood. I'm sensible like that. :haha:


----------



## Noo

Getting larger! :lol: This is my 32 week bump shot. Haven't taken one at 33 weeks and now almost 34 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







32 weeks.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 7


----------



## CottlestonPie

Looking good! Pretty bra too... what make is it? My boob growth during and beyond pregnancy has broken all but one of my bras. :dohh:


----------



## Noo

CottlestonPie said:


> Looking good! Pretty bra too... what make is it? My boob growth during and beyond pregnancy has broken all but one of my bras. :dohh:

Hmm I'm not actually sure. I bought it in Florida. I think it's AMAZING as its so structured but doesn't have an underwire. I shall see if there is a tag when I take it off :)


----------



## sethsmummy

Lovely bump pic noo! Not long left to go...do you know if your having a section yet hun?

Omg cottleston....potty training = nightmare! Seth peed on the floor 3 times yesterday! Twice was my fault because I thought he was saying sweetie and he was actually saying pee pee! But the 3rd id asked if he needed to pee...said no then peed on the floor! Cant imagine how hard it is for you having the twins to sort too! How is keith now? Is he helping more and not being a twot?

Fantastic weights for the twins! Ethan and seth have both been weighed too... ethan at 22 weeks (last week) was 14lb 10oz and seth at 3 years 8 months is 27lb 3oz and no longer has to see the gp woop woop. Oh and othrr big news in our home....seths startin to talk :happydance: I am sooooooo happy!! His little voice is so damn cute...cant wait for him to go bk to nursery next week and shock them all by talking when he goes in. Xxx


----------



## Noo

CottlestonPie said:


> Looking good! Pretty bra too... what make is it? My boob growth during and beyond pregnancy has broken all but one of my bras. :dohh:

The label says Playtex?


----------



## Noo

sethsmummy said:


> Lovely bump pic noo! Not long left to go...do you know if your having a section yet hun?

Nope, aiming for vaginal delivery I think. Though I don't have a consultant appt until 38 weeks to get my growth scan so who knows? Ideally I want delivering between 39 and 40 weeks whichever method!


----------



## massoma8489

I'm hoping other women can share their stories of how long they were 6 cm dilated before they went into labor. I've been like that for about 4 days now. I just need to know how long this is likely to last. 
36 weeks


----------



## massoma8489

My updated story at Saturday Looks like I'm going to have a agust baby lol yesterday I had contractions yesterday @ 3 am I stayed until 7 am then I called L&D and told the nurse that talk to me I had pain in my stomach and the pain came and went every 4 mint. She told me to come in and be checked on the monitor so I went and they took me in and put me on the monitor it turned out to be contractions and my midwife was on call that day I was happy to know that it was her she checked me from below and said I was 5 cmt. And I might have a baby today so they changed my room from treasur to labor room every thing was ready I thought I was going to have a baby from how bad the pain was so they gave me pain med and contractions started coming every 6 mints and started to Seprait out my midwife came at 3 and checked again and said I was 6 cmt.Her shift changed and a new midwife came and checked me again and said I wasn't changed still on 6 cmt with no contractions so I was told by her that she will keep me till tomoro which is today sence I'm 6 centimeters so I told her I want to go home and stay on bed rest instead of stay here in the hospital sence my contractions deasperad so I got sent home and till today nothing has changed and I'm still pregnant


----------



## massoma8489

Btw I say yesterday becuz I copyed and pasted it from a different post that I wrote my story on that all happened on Saturday


----------



## sethsmummy

ooo massoma sounds like your having a baby soon!! woo! I wouldnt have thought they will leave you overly long at 6cm... Although im not sure how it works when your not term yet but generally if labour stalls they help it along.. or they do where im from anyway. 

Good luck hun! xx


----------



## massoma8489

sethsmummy said:


> ooo massoma sounds like your having a baby soon!! woo! I wouldnt have thought they will leave you overly long at 6cm... Although im not sure how it works when your not term yet but generally if labour stalls they help it along.. or they do where im from anyway.
> 
> Good luck hun! xx

Yea here also the keep u in the hospital but technically I'm not in labor any more and my water hasn't broken yet so there no chance of infection I was contracting which led me to 6 cm and all the sudden everything just stopped and here i am still pregnant and waiting for my baby to come cant wait for this to finish its like a waiting game now


----------



## Noo

I'm a little alarmed that they let you leave the hospital 6cm dilated and didn't simply continue with the labour by augmenting it. Seems a bit irresponsible really. You could end up having that baby at home!


----------



## massoma8489

Noo said:


> I'm a little alarmed that they let you leave the hospital 6cm dilated and didn't simply continue with the labour by augmenting it. Seems a bit irresponsible really. You could end up having that baby at home!

Well I'm still technchlee considered premature up untill 37 weeks my water hasn't broke I'm only dilated to 6 cm and no possible infection be cuz my water hasn't broken yet but anyways still hanging on. On home bed rest for now and so far so good but just worried about my desicion I made about going home but in pertty close to the hospital if anything does happen


----------



## sethsmummy

massoma8489 said:


> Noo said:
> 
> 
> I'm a little alarmed that they let you leave the hospital 6cm dilated and didn't simply continue with the labour by augmenting it. Seems a bit irresponsible really. You could end up having that baby at home!
> 
> Well I'm still technchlee considered premature up untill 37 weeks my water hasn't broke I'm only dilated to 6 cm and no possible infection be cuz my water hasn't broken yet but anyways still hanging on. On home bed rest for now and so far so good but just worried about my desicion I made about going home but in pertty close to the hospital if anything does happenClick to expand...

If I were you id be bouncing on a ball lol your almost there and agree wth noo about they should have helped the labour along. Are they monitoring you daily hun? X


----------



## Noo

Or you should at least still be in hospital under observation.

Blah! Had an emergency growth and doppler scan today. EFW 6lb6oz and FH measuring 40cm at 34 weeks. All his measurements are way above the scale at over 97th centile. Booked in for a GTT on Tuesday then review in consultant clinic on Friday. Looking like I probably will have a section as if he follows the same centile till 40 weeks he's looking at 10lb8oz which given the fact I've already had a 10lb baby I don't think the scan is likely to be inaccurate for me. I've already had a severe shoulder dystocia so think my path has been laid.


----------



## sethsmummy

Did you have the cut down there last time hun? My sisters bigfest was 10lb 6oz. Wonder if they are right or not..will be interesting to see..not long left hun!! Good luck for your gtt xx


----------



## Noo

sethsmummy said:


> Did you have the cut down there last time hun? My sisters bigfest was 10lb 6oz. Wonder if they are right or not..will be interesting to see..not long left hun!! Good luck for your gtt xx

I can't remember. Probably as they did the full procedure for shoulder dystocia so I'd assume so but it extended to a 4th degree tear so basically right through from front to back. The weight per se isn't always an issue. The fact that I'm only 5ft 2 really is! I'm not even measuring big through weight gain as although at 31 weeks I'd put on 2kg from booking, I'm back at booking weight at 34 weeks.


----------



## Jellycat

Noo hope the appointment goes well for you and not necessarily a csection - I fully appreciate how it feels to be carrying a large baby with complications in first labour . However even though my baby was measuring big her labour was so
Much easier as could move how I wanted. Is your mind set on c section too ?

Cottleston - we are trying potty training with JJ at the moment resulting in coming home and dh cleaning poo off the floor as he didn't bother checking nappy before taking it off him ........ Won't be doing that again in a hurry !

Afm Flo has issues gaining weight whilst breastfeeding so she's 7 weeks now and only 4 oz above birth weight so doc and I took decision to move to formula and reassess next week - really hoping it is just a breastfeeding issue and has a lovely gain this week. I'm now pumping when I'm able to and storing my milk for a later date so she gets at least one bottle of ebm a day


----------



## massoma8489

sethsmummy said:


> massoma8489 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noo said:
> 
> 
> I'm a little alarmed that they let you leave the hospital 6cm dilated and didn't simply continue with the labour by augmenting it. Seems a bit irresponsible really. You could end up having that baby at home!
> 
> Well I'm still technchlee considered premature up untill 37 weeks my water hasn't broke I'm only dilated to 6 cm and no possible infection be cuz my water hasn't broken yet but anyways still hanging on. On home bed rest for now and so far so good but just worried about my desicion I made about going home but in pertty close to the hospital if anything does happenClick to expand...
> 
> If I were you id be bouncing on a ball lol your almost there and agree wth noo about they should have helped the labour along. Are they monitoring you daily hun? XClick to expand...

I'm so tired of this if I was 37 they would have but I'm not they still think I'm premature at 36


----------



## Noo

massoma8489 said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> massoma8489 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noo said:
> 
> 
> I'm a little alarmed that they let you leave the hospital 6cm dilated and didn't simply continue with the labour by augmenting it. Seems a bit irresponsible really. You could end up having that baby at home!
> 
> Well I'm still technchlee considered premature up untill 37 weeks my water hasn't broke I'm only dilated to 6 cm and no possible infection be cuz my water hasn't broken yet but anyways still hanging on. On home bed rest for now and so far so good but just worried about my desicion I made about going home but in pertty close to the hospital if anything does happenClick to expand...
> 
> If I were you id be bouncing on a ball lol your almost there and agree wth noo about they should have helped the labour along. Are they monitoring you daily hun? XClick to expand...
> 
> I'm so tired of this if I was 37 they would have but I'm not they still think I'm premature at 36Click to expand...

All the more reason to have kept you there under observation. Bloomin irresponsible to have let you home!


----------



## massoma8489

Noo said:


> massoma8489 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> massoma8489 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noo said:
> 
> 
> I'm a little alarmed that they let you leave the hospital 6cm dilated and didn't simply continue with the labour by augmenting it. Seems a bit irresponsible really. You could end up having that baby at home!
> 
> Well I'm still technchlee considered premature up untill 37 weeks my water hasn't broke I'm only dilated to 6 cm and no possible infection be cuz my water hasn't broken yet but anyways still hanging on. On home bed rest for now and so far so good but just worried about my desicion I made about going home but in pertty close to the hospital if anything does happenClick to expand...
> 
> If I were you id be bouncing on a ball lol your almost there and agree wth noo about they should have helped the labour along. Are they monitoring you daily hun? XClick to expand...
> 
> I'm so tired of this if I was 37 they would have but I'm not they still think I'm premature at 36Click to expand...
> 
> All the more reason to have kept you there under observation. Bloomin irresponsible to have let you home!Click to expand...

Not really I don't think it was irrisposible to have let me go home there isn't much they could have done for me I'm happy to be home I have a 19 month old at home and she breaks my heart I don't know if its just mother instinc or I'm just Beeing paranoid I just can't convince my self that my mom or husband can take care of her like I do I know her dad loves her like crazy but all this in me and I have the ibility to take care of her I'm so attached to her


----------



## Noo

Section booked for 19th September! Eeek... Now just stay inside till then, Mr!


----------



## massoma8489

My mw planning to break my water at 39 weeks becuz I'm 6cm dialated she asked me if I wanted to so I agreed. "Breaking your water." If your cervix is already at least partially dilated, your doctor can "break your water" by making a hole in your amniotic sac using a small plastic hook. Once your amniotic sac has broken, you should may having contractions. You'll need to deliver within about 24 hours to prevent infection.


----------



## massoma8489

Noo said:


> Section booked for 19th September! Eeek... Now just stay inside till then, Mr!

Good luck Hun hope everything goes the way u plan it


----------



## sethsmummy

Woop noo thats fab.

massoma glad theyv put a plan in place for you! Xx


----------



## massoma8489

sethsmummy said:


> Woop noo thats fab.
> 
> massoma glad theyv put a plan in place for you! Xx

Thanks i know finally I don't have to live with the horror of giving birth at home or at the store or odd places


----------



## Noo

35 week bump!!!
 



Attached Files:







35 Weeks.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## CottlestonPie

Lovely bump hun!


----------



## sethsmummy

Hey ladies how ia everyone doing?

massoma how are you hun? Has baby arrived yet?

noo how are you feeling? Not long till d day xx


----------



## Noo

Not bad... Just waiting it out now! Getting fatter and fatter.. Well the baby is. I'm still within 3kg of booking!
 



Attached Files:







37+3.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 7









37+3 To.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 5









37+3 Side.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Jellycat

Oooohhhh Nooo you are making me do broody seeing your bump it's bumpilicious


----------



## sethsmummy

awww what a perfect bump! Im jelous lol. have you got your bags packed and ready hun?

How are you Jelly? xxx


----------



## Noo

sethsmummy said:


> awww what a perfect bump! Im jelous lol. have you got your bags packed and ready hun?
> 
> How are you Jelly? xxx

Umm no... That would mean I was organised! :haha:


----------



## sethsmummy

Noo said:


> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> awww what a perfect bump! Im jelous lol. have you got your bags packed and ready hun?
> 
> How are you Jelly? xxx
> 
> Umm no... That would mean I was organised! :haha:Click to expand...

Lol id stRt now... if your anythig like me itll be packed and unpacked umpteen times before your done lol. Although I packed waaayyyy too much... harsly used any of what I took lol x


----------



## Noo

sethsmummy said:


> Noo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sethsmummy said:
> 
> 
> awww what a perfect bump! Im jelous lol. have you got your bags packed and ready hun?
> 
> How are you Jelly? xxx
> 
> Umm no... That would mean I was organised! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol id stRt now... if your anythig like me itll be packed and unpacked umpteen times before your done lol. Although I packed waaayyyy too much... harsly used any of what I took lol xClick to expand...

Nah, it'll get thrown in the bag. If I forget something DH can go get it. He'll be coming to the hospital twice a day anyway :)


----------



## Noo

Jenson Eric was born on 18.09.13 at 14.17 via caesarean section (38 weeks) weighing 3.88kg (8lb9oz). Mummy and baby doing well though suffering with shoulder pain a lot! He is BF like a dream :)
 



Attached Files:







Jenson Sleeps.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 1









4 days old 3am.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Noo said:


> Jenson Eric was born on 18.09.13 at 14.17 via caesarean section (38 weeks) weighing 3.88kg (8lb9oz). Mummy and baby doing well though suffering with shoulder pain a lot! He is BF like a dream :)

Congratulations he is gorgeous xxx


----------



## Sparklegirl

Noo said:


> Jenson Eric was born on 18.09.13 at 14.17 via caesarean section (38 weeks) weighing 3.88kg (8lb9oz). Mummy and baby doing well though suffering with shoulder pain a lot! He is BF like a dream :)

Congrats he is adorable :cloud9:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Aww Noo what a cutie!! Congratulations :D xx


----------



## sethsmummy

Noo said:


> Jenson Eric was born on 18.09.13 at 14.17 via caesarean section (38 weeks) weighing 3.88kg (8lb9oz). Mummy and baby doing well though suffering with shoulder pain a lot! He is BF like a dream :)

What a gorgeous little guy noo congratulations!! Not a bad weight either hun :D 


how is everyone else doing ladies....its very quiet lately xxxx


----------



## sethsmummy

Ladies? How are you all doing? xxxx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

I'm doing good thanks can't believe how close I am now only 35 days away! Hope everyone else is keeping well xXx


----------



## Jellycat

Nikkinoonoo said:


> I'm doing good thanks can't believe how close I am now only 35 days away! Hope everyone else is keeping well xXx

Have you got everything ready yet? Must be difficult when you have Xmas to think about too! How exciting 


Sethsmummy - flo and I are both doing well since moving onto formula she's been gaining weight nicely, smiling and sleeping through the night. Only managed to lose 10lbs since flo being born but to be honest I keep eating chocolate so what do I expect ! How are things for you and the two boys?


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Jellycat said:


> Nikkinoonoo said:
> 
> 
> I'm doing good thanks can't believe how close I am now only 35 days away! Hope everyone else is keeping well xXx
> 
> Have you got everything ready yet? Must be difficult when you have Xmas to think about too! How excitingClick to expand...

Mostly, got most of my presents now and wrapped most of them, need to get the crib out of the loft, cleaned and assembled and wash some more clothes but most of the preparations are done now. Need to get the decorations up too at some point for Jessica. I have plenty to do but feel so tired lol xXx


----------



## sethsmummy

Oh my gosh nikki a christmas baby! Eek that would be so cool lol my friends little girl was born xmas eve. Im glad youv got most stuff sorted hun what a mad month you must be having! When are you thinking of putting up your decorations? Im doing it on the 4th for seths bday.

jelly soglad yo hear your all doing well. Woop for weight gain! It sucks having to watch their weight closely. Lucky woman having flo sleep right through lol I hope it lasts. As she given you a giggle yet?

we are doing wel... in the last week and a bit ethan has gone from not being able to do much to crawling, pulling up, cruising and walking with his push along walker. Hes such a little character lol. And as for seth well were finally getting somewhere with his referral for an autism spectrum disorder diagnosis we have a multi agency meeting on the 10th to see what extra help hes getting put it place. And he was at the hospital yesterday to see his specialist and he has gained 2 lb so is now upto 28lb 2oz! Hes being reffered to the dietician to be prescribed some special double calorie drinks (milk and juice) and were bk with the specialist in 3 months for a check up and possible blood tests. He is slowly starting to speak which is really nice! Finally after almost 4 years hes talking. He still cant say much by himself but will repeat after us. He turns 4 next Wednesday and I cant wait to see him open his presents! 

Im almost sorted for christmas! The boys stuff is all bought so just need a few adults and im done woot!


----------



## Sparklegirl

wow this forum seems to pop up of no where!!!! how is everybody??? ladies i want to see recent pics of your lo plse its been forever, they must have grown loads


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

sethsmummy said:


> Oh my gosh nikki a christmas baby! Eek that would be so cool lol my friends little girl was born xmas eve. Im glad youv got most stuff sorted hun what a mad month you must be having! When are you thinking of putting up your decorations? Im doing it on the 4th for seths bday.
> 
> Im almost sorted for christmas! The boys stuff is all bought so just need a few adults and im done woot!

Yeah I am pretty much done now, will prolly put the decorations up one day next week possibly Tuesday! She will be so excited to come home from school n see that the fairies have been and put some up for her <3 xXx


----------



## sethsmummy

well iv no idea if this video thing will work but here links to fb videos. The 1st is ethans first walk with his push along walker and the 2nd is his first crawl.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152058771785329&l=5500679063993758433 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152032617750329&l=1102022708592588070

and some pics! 

https://i40.tinypic.com/1zx721g.jpg

just doing some yoga mum
https://i42.tinypic.com/2le1p8j.jpg

https://i43.tinypic.com/23kents.jpg

https://i40.tinypic.com/2pt83nb.jpg

get off my biscuit dad
https://i40.tinypic.com/ajkv3r.jpg


----------



## Noo

Hope everyone is doing well! We're currently working on my diet to see what works for us as Jenson has been diagnosed with CMPI so it's a bit of a learning curve!

Weight wise - I'm currently 8.5kg under pre-pregnancy weight! Woohoo! I did only gain 4kg though!

Updated photos of Jenson - Taken at 2 months.
 



Attached Files:







Jenson Hat.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 0









two months.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Sparklegirl

ladies im shocked and happy to announce that Alyssa is going to be a big sister!!!
i just got a bfp... plse nothing on fb nobody knows yet eeeekkkkk!!!!


----------



## sethsmummy

Sparklegirl said:


> ladies im shocked and happy to announce that Alyssa is going to be a big sister!!!
> i just got a bfp... plse nothing on fb nobody knows yet eeeekkkkk!!!!

OMG sparkle! how the hell did i miss this post! Congratulations hun :happydance: when are you due? how is everything going?

Were TTC #3 ;)


----------



## sethsmummy

Ladies i thought maybe we could get this thread going again since there are a few of us that are pregnant again :D 

hope your all doing ok xxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Whaaaaaaaaatttttttt! OMG! :happydance: :D
Congrats lovely!!! Prob goes without saying but youre keeping off facebook ya?


----------



## sethsmummy

CottlestonPie said:


> Whaaaaaaaaatttttttt! OMG! :happydance: :D
> Congrats lovely!!! Prob goes without saying but youre keeping off facebook ya?

hehe thanks hun! yep its not going on FB till iv had my 20 week scan. were keeping it a secret for as long as possible. its not goin to get a good reception from family at all. xxxx


----------



## Jellycat

Congratulations fantastic news!


----------



## sethsmummy

Jellycat said:


> Congratulations fantastic news!

Thanks Jelly... how are you doing hun? 


xx


----------



## Jellycat

sethsmummy said:


> Jellycat said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations fantastic news!
> 
> Thanks Jelly... how are you doing hun?
> 
> 
> xxClick to expand...

I'm good thanks bacvk to work in three weeks tie. Flo is cruising the furniture now and walking with her walker so woknt bedurprisedif she starts walking on her own soon. Took her swimming first time today and absolutely loved it .

Have gained a little weight since flo after only gaining 7lbs in pregnancy but am starting to work on that now


----------



## sethsmummy

ooo wow its not going to be long hun! Ethan went from cruising to walking really fast. awww i love when they go swimming for the first time! I want to take ethan but our local pool is too cold for seth. 

:haha: I'll swap you hun.. i gained A LOT even after.. need to work on loosing some though before all the lectures start :haha:

have you set yourself a goal on what you want to loose? xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Oh god girls I put on SO MUCH. Cant even do dvds at the mo because im living with in-laws. Moving in a couple of weeks though so I'll get out the 30 day shred dvd again. Although it may actually kill me :haha:


----------



## sethsmummy

oh man hun seriously.. me too! I am sat at 20 stone 5lb! but i now have a wii fit (curtesy of the inlaws) so am hoping to loose weight before i goto the gp. 

ooo i thought you guys had already moved into your new house! Did you manage to get Dylan settled hun? xxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

We bought a place but it fell through. We have been living at the in-laws in an attempt to save more money for a deposit but things have gotten a bit uncomfortable so we're just going back to renting. 

Dylan settled eventually hun yeah. About 2am-ish... not before he woke eddie up who took maybe an hour to settle because he was wide awake after that. Then they got up at half 5 lol
Unsurprisingly both bubs are in rotten moods this morning! 

How you feeling hun? Any symptoms yet?


----------



## sethsmummy

oh my gosh hun so sorry it all messed up! I can imagine how uncomfortable.. i wouldnt ever dream of living with my in-laws.. but then again they drink so probably a totally different situation. are you going to rent where you are now or go back to where you were before hand hun? 

oh wow you really didnt get much sleep.. no wonder your trying to bake the clothes. roll on nap time hun! 

im good.. oh man well.. sore boobs.. metalic taste.. all day sickness.. aversion to cooking chicken (i really wanted to vom last night when someone was cooking chicken.. the smell was coming in my bedroom window).. hot flushes.. mood swing.. haha the list goes on. oh and the weirdest one.. iv been hyper since 3am!!! :dohh: :dohh: xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Yeah its definitely been an experience! I suffer with chronic depression (and bouts of double depression) and FIL is bipolar so we clash big time. We're staying local to where we are now. Literally a 10 minute walk away. This area/way of life is so much better for the boys and id feel dreadful pulling toby out of nursery when hes only just settled in so we're staying at the seaside!

Wow, soubds like youve pretty much got the full whack with the symptoms hun :hugs: I have to admit I dont miss that at all. First tri was so tedious lol
If youre still hyper fancy sending some of that energy my way? :haha: xx


----------



## sethsmummy

argh sorry hun i so thougt i had replied! 

omg i couldnt imagine living wiht FIL even without all of that going on :hugs: It will be nice to be close i guess but with your own space :D And lets face it.. growing up at the sea side will be awsome :haha: i know id love it :D 

haha no more hyperness.. i was having serious MS including constant retching over the toilet and actually being sick :sick: Thankfully its kinda died off the last few days *phew* 

I LOOOOVEEE your dresses hun I really do.. you look absolutely stunning in all those retro dresses and i love your hair too <3 As for that pic of the twins last night.. omg melted my heart :cloud9: xxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Oh no! Baby brain! :rofl:

Which pic was that hun, the one with dylan asleep on the floor? Hes such a donut :haha:

I'm a bit obsessed with dresses at the mo. How I've only got a couple I dont know. I've only just got the courage to wear them at my size. Still not a fan of my sumo arms but I figure I cant wait forever to be skinny lol... if I like a dress now I'll buy it!

How you feeling now lovely? Got your scan date yet? Xx


----------



## sethsmummy

Oh no! Baby brain! 

Which pic was that hun, the one with dylan asleep on the floor? Hes such a donut 

I'm a bit obsessed with dresses at the mo. How I've only got a couple I dont know. I've only just got the courage to wear them at my size. Still not a fan of my sumo arms but I figure I cant wait forever to be skinny lol... if I like a dress now I'll buy it!

How you feeling now lovely? Got your scan date yet? Xx

hahaha i have permanent baby brain :haha: :rofl:

yep thats the one.. was so darn cute lol i love when they fall asleep in random places lol. 

you look gorgeous hun you have nothing to worry about! I was looking on the site you got them from and they dont goto my size :( im a 26 just now but i did find some on ebay ;) I may have to treat myself at some point. too right hun... if we wait till we're all skinny then that wastes so much looking gorgeous time. 

I've been a tad ill after having a bad take away on saturday night, yesterday was spent in bed with severe stomach cramps and vomiting, and today has been severe stomach cramps and diarrhea. Heres hoping tomorrow its gone! Iv had a little MS today but nothing major thank goodness. 

I have.. i get my "dating" scan on the 8th. since they dont know i was trying or that i know my dates.. so ill get that and then possible another pretty quick after as an NT scan unless they can do it at the same time :D I see the consultant on Friday too when ill be put on baby aspirin again *yuk* and ill no doubt have to speak about what kind of birth i want which i told my midwife i want to try VBAC i am desperate for a "normal" vaginal delivery where i dont have trauma afterwards and can just leave after a few hours. xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

oh and i should find out if i get growth scans again :D i hope so.. i love my extra scans xx


----------



## Sparklegirl

exciting stuff, soooooo glad the ms has calmed down!


----------



## sethsmummy

Sparklegirl said:


> exciting stuff, soooooo glad the ms has calmed down!

Omg I love your signature hun!

How are you getting on hun? Xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

How are you getting on with your bumps ladies? 
My cousin is due in October and its making me broody! :haha: No more though... these 3 drive me bonkers lol!
I've been trying to keep myself sane by blogging (plus size stuff- clothes, accessories and issues) butthats also driving me mad because although I like doing iti get frustrated atthe lack of time I have for it :dohh:


----------



## sethsmummy

im actually getting a bump already :o my stomach muscles must be shot to pieces lol. 

awww yeah i think 3 is defenitely going to be my magic number to. no more than that lol. 

oooo do you have a link? :D It must be hard running round after the twins and Toby when theres not much of an age gap between them :hugs: 


I still have bad MS :( I couldnt lift my head this morning without wanting to vomit or going dizzy :dohh: My 12 week scan was fab and im due on 15th January if i get allowed to go that far. Im on baby aspirin again... iv got growth scans again first is supposed to be at 29 weeks but theyv booked it when ill be 30 weeks :S :dohh: then another at 33 and 36 weeks :D When i meet the consultant again at 30 weeks we've to put plans in place and hopefully he wont argue about me wanting a VBAC :D 

I have also booked a private gender scan for the 16th August! I dont get my anomoly scan till im 21+6 and i dont want to wait that long to a)make sure baby is still ok and b) find out what we're having. Im so excited :dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Oooh good luck with chasing that vbac hun! Hope you get it! 
:hugs: Sounds like youre suffering hun... did you get bad ms with the boys? 

its 1am and im up, wahhh. Not sleeping tonight. All 3 boys are poorly. I've had to do three midnight pukey-bedding washes since friday. I'm sooooo tired. Tonight Toby threw up, had a panic attack and i had to hold him over the toilet to pee because he was shaking too much. He was asleep through all of it. I had to shake him awake after 5 minutes or so to stop him hyperventilating. Eesh.

My blog... its a work in progress. I need to get a proper layout. Even so its www.acurvycupcake.com

Its getting to that point in the night now where I've been watching Tim Minchin for about 3 hours and drank nothing but Pepsi Max and I'm starting to think that Tim Minchin and Pepsi Max are the ONLY things in the universe. My bubble is the only thing that exists right now. It's nice.
I'm talking shit I might risk trying to sleep even though I know as soon as I go upstairs, someone will wake up. Murrrr.


----------



## sethsmummy

Thanks hun. Nope I never had Ms with the boys, I got one day with each where I was ill but nothing like this at all. 

Awww no sorry to hear they're all ill hun :( poor Toby and poor you that must have been scary to have happen. I know how freaked out I get when Seth has one of his delusions when he's ill so that must have been terrifying. 

I hope you managed to get some sleep hun! Xxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

I slept from about 2:30 til justbefore 5... then 9:30 til11 this morning when the twins were napping.

Oooh, maybe all this ms is a sign that theres a lil lady in there!

Dh has been signed off work with stress which he thinks means he gets to play playstation while I keep the babies off him and make his lunch. I'll allow it for today but if he thinks he can de-stress by giving me an EXTRA person to look after hes got another thing coming!


----------



## sethsmummy

omg that is wrong on so many levels. Urgh im sorry hun but i really dont like your DH sometimes. Your probably 10 * more stressed than he is and he think he can sit around and expect you to add him to your looking after list.. not a chance. 1 day of rest then you should kick his freaking ass into touch :hugs: I've lost count of the amount of times hes been a complete ass to you :hugs: 

I hope your right! all friends and family have said they hope its a girl too. Cant wait till the gender scan but were making people wait till after my anomoly scan before we tell them. We want it as out secret for a couple of weeks, I want to go guy the first outfit etc and i know for a fact if we tell people what it is then they will go and do it first. 

urgh hun thats not an awful lot of sleep :hugs: Are they looking any better today? xxxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Hehe dont worry he wont be allowed to jerk around. He keeps saying he wants more time at home to be with the kids.... he's forgotten that stay ay home parenting means poopy nappies, tidying food off the floor after EVERY meal (twins are in that plate-launching phase), cleaning up messes and actually interacting with the boys. He's gonna be made to realise just how hard stay at home parenting is this fortnight and hes going to be SO SHOCKED. 

Dont blame you for wanting to keep the gender to yourselves for a while. We found out the twins were boys at 14 weeks but didn't tell anyone until the gender scan at 21 weeks. We kept names to ourselves until the birth announcement much to the frustration of, well, everyone :haha: But Bert & Ernie suited the bump so it was totally fine :D

The boys seem ok today. Its nights that they're worse though. Fingers crossed theyre on the mend.

How are you feeling today hun? xx


----------



## sethsmummy

yey im glad your going to kick him in touch hun.. hes in for such a shock.. you should So plan a girly day out with a friend.. even if its just for a nice walk and an ice cream ;) then hes really screwed :haha: 

omg i remember that bert and ernie! Well a few people already know our names that we are going to use but we wont be telling everyone else till after baby is born and if either of the people who know slip up i will be kicking ass. Our other problem will be keeping the birth a secret. Dh wont be able to come in with me as he will have to watch the boys so i think my sister will be with me for this one.. but there will be a big massive rule that it is not announced to anyone until after DH and the boys have met baby whether thats when im in hospital or once i get home. 

Im glad they seem better hun <3 fingers crossed they are not sick tonight :hugs:

Im good i have a head ache and my boobs hurt like hell but apart from that and some heartburn im good :D No MS today so far and lots and lots of little flutters :cloud9: xx


----------



## Squishy1982

Hi girls, I haven't been on since Aeryn was born. She is 15 months today and is going to be a big sister :) I am 16+3
Congratulations on.births and bfps xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

Squishy1982 said:


> Hi girls, I haven't been on since Aeryn was born. She is 15 months today and is going to be a big sister :) I am 16+3
> Congratulations on.births and bfps xxx

Congratulations hun! Your due a day before me :) xx


----------



## Squishy1982

Thanks hun. I did spot we were due the same time. I will have a section at 38 weeks so will be late dec early jan x


----------



## sethsmummy

awww <3 I can choose section if i want but i want to try a VBAC <3 xx


----------



## maisie78

Congratulations squishy! 

Sethsmummy are you putting any conditions on your vbac? I have said from before my bfp that I want a section this time after emcs last time but am starting to think I should at least give vbac a shot. But I want to be able to say that if it doesn't work after a set time I want the section. Still undecided really.


----------



## sethsmummy

Ive not talked about my hospitals policies yet but i have said to my local midwife if anything looks like its starting to go wrong i.e baby is not decending when pushing or hb drops etc then i want straight for a section as they are not coming near me with foreceps. I have been told ill no doubt be requested to have continuous electronic monitoring but i am going to refuse that. I refuse to be strapped down to the bed as thats why i think things went so wrong with Seth. They can hook me upto it for 15/20 minutes in every hour/hour and a half but thats it. or they can check in with a doppler as often as they want but I want to be able to move around (I want to birth on all fours/ kneeling). 

I have been told i wont be left alone for long periods of time and they do try put a time frame on dilation (Some people say its expected to be 1cm every hour which is stupid) but i shall see what the midwife says at 25 weeks when i see her next. 

I want a half decent shot at having the normal vaginal delivery i haven't had. Im not as scared anymore like i was at the thought of havin ethan. I kind of feel empowered to get what i want lol. xx


----------



## maisie78

Thanks hun x I wouldn't want to be strapped either. They tried continuous monitoring with Gabriella but she kept moving so kept losing her. I just remember not feeling a part of it all, like my labour was separate to me iykwim which is why I think I failed to progress. I ended up having to have an epidural because my blood pressure was all over the place so then I was just laid on a bed feeling crap and not participating, or that's how it felt anyway. If that happened again I just think I'd rather have the section from the start.


----------



## sethsmummy

Sounds exactly how i felt with Seth hun. I was strapped even before labour started properly and i wasnt allowed off the bed.. i had 2 drips going most of the time... countless people doing internals and being told to shut up etc. I wont let anyone take my labour away from me again.. tbh i dont mind my bp being checked and baby being checked every now and again but iv done some research and there is no proof that it is more beneficial to be continuously monitored over periodic with a doppler. 

I will be in total control of this labour if it kills me or i get kicked out the hospital :haha: I think when they take so much away from you your body doesnt know what to do anymore. I also had an epidural with seth but it failed and actually caused me more pain. xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Hun how was the scan? Xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Omg I just stalked... WELCOME TO THE CLUB HUN xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

not as good as i thought it would be .. she used the excuse of my size but she didnt even try and press down on my stomach :S I even told her it was ok to do so! 

Im team :blue: again.
 



Attached Files:







10609204_10152674821865329_1766445276_n.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 0









10614000_10152674820680329_964501373_n.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 0









10615865_10152674819905329_1530789669_n.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Squishy1982

3 boys, you will have your hands full. We have our 20 week scan on Friday. I keep changing my mind about finding out but our Lachlan wants to so we are. 
A girl would be easier with the smaller gap but it doesn't matter really xx


----------



## sethsmummy

aww good luck hun! 

we have to have sex confirmed at my anomoly scan (2 and a bit weeks away) as she could see something but was only around 70% sure its a boy.. what she saw could have just been the cord :dohh: :dohh: So i refuse to buy anything until after iv had it done. 

I hope you get your little princess hun :) xxx


----------



## Dini

I've been watching this thread and see it's mostly just a few of you on here and was wondering if I could join and maybe see if there are any others out there??

This is my first pregnancy, and I'm plus sized. I actually was actively losing weight when I found out I was pregnant, I'm down 27lbs now. I'm sure my healthy eating and increase in exercise was the reason I managed to get pregnant after 4 years of trying, so I'm just continuing that with the approval of my MW, as long as I don't restrict calories she is fine if I lose a few more pounds, no more than 5 or so a month. I don't plan to lose more but I'd like to keep from putting much on for sure!

I'm only about 7w2d right now and have a dating scan tomorrow, and I really put me about 3-4 days behind that but we will see!


----------



## sethsmummy

Dini said:


> I've been watching this thread and see it's mostly just a few of you on here and was wondering if I could join and maybe see if there are any others out there??
> 
> This is my first pregnancy, and I'm plus sized. I actually was actively losing weight when I found out I was pregnant, I'm down 27lbs now. I'm sure my healthy eating and increase in exercise was the reason I managed to get pregnant after 4 years of trying, so I'm just continuing that with the approval of my MW, as long as I don't restrict calories she is fine if I lose a few more pounds, no more than 5 or so a month. I don't plan to lose more but I'd like to keep from putting much on for sure!
> 
> I'm only about 7w2d right now and have a dating scan tomorrow, and I really put me about 3-4 days behind that but we will see!



:hi: hey hun welcome :D :D 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/2204205-any-plus-size-mummies.html

^^ this is a more current thread that im part of for plus size mummies. congratularions on your pregnancy and weight loss hun thats fabulous! and good luck for your scan! xx


----------



## babifever

Bump


----------



## sethsmummy

Llaaadddiiieeessss.... how are you all??? 

I miss our updates. Ill do updates when I get on the laptop xx


----------



## sethsmummy

Cant believe in just a few short months our babies will be 2! 

Ethan still has an awful awful temper on him just now and his screaming goes right through you! His speech is coming on leaps and bounds now as well. hes coming out with words left right and centre and its so damn cute <3 i missed out on this with Seth so its so nice to hear him learning words so young <3 <3 He is obsessed with Seth to the point that he cries when seths at nursery because he just wants to play with him :cloud9:

both boys are ill with a horrible cold just now.. its completely floored Ethan. 

Iv attached some pictures of the boys and the last scan picture we got of Rohan. I have GD this time round :( Im on metformin to control my bs numbers which seems to be working but by lord is it making me feel ill. I have another appointment on Tuesday after my first growth scan and if its no better by then im going to mention it. I keep going dizzy whenever i go up our stairs and any time were out walking.. its horrible. Its only just keeping my blood sugar levels down but im a little worried because iv not been eating a lot so i wonder what theyd be like if i had a proper appetite. Im supposed to up it to 2 tablets at a time from tomorrow... so not looking forward to that :dohh: oh and not to mention the killer heartburn i am getting since starting them and my stomach pains are getting worse too. i get period cramps A LOT of also pains that go along the bottom of my back x
 



Attached Files:







1493293_10152875895115329_3415185751774114951_o.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 1









10003989_10152854225645329_8015780834202977632_n.jpg
File size: 52.4 KB
Views: 1









10350426_10152854226590329_693861918893877474_n.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 1









10403757_10152788493710329_2770647894386763239_o.jpg
File size: 46.6 KB
Views: 1









10610657_10152867698505329_1668968256517700031_n.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## CottlestonPie

Aww sorry to hear youre not having a great time with things hun :hugs: Hows Seth with his cold? Too early to know if hes avoided the more serious stuff?

We've all had the cold now too. I'm still suffering because my bodys just too tired to fight it off. Dylan has become a right mummys boy and spends all night snuggling which is lovely but hes a fidgetbum so it wakes me up. 

The twinnies are 17 months now and getting so super cheeky, its a madhouse! Dylan and Toby kinda pair off and are really boisterous and Eddie is the little softie with a mischievous streak. And I'm still figuring out how to juggle it all :haha:

I've tried to attach their Halloween piccies so hopefully they work.

Afm... not much to report! Its all been about the kiddos. Have to apply for schools this month for toby but we're home schooling which terrifies me more and more as the school application deadline comes closer. Oh I did get picked to model at a plus size weekender event though. Which is totally weird haha.... whats everyone else been up to? Xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20141031_180831.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 3









IMG-20141031-WA0003.jpg
File size: 46.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## CottlestonPie

Eerrrrr I dont know why the twins are upside down lol


----------



## sethsmummy

hahaha i thought they were doing some acrobatics ;)


thanks hun... its not so bad apart from these meds. I might be getting switched to insulin on Tuesday but have to wait and see. 
Seths much better today thanks its just Ethan who's really bad now. The poor boy cant breathe through his nose. 

Dylan is like Ethan.. he ends up in our bed too and kicks me out of it haha .. i have to move half way down and kinda curl up.. getting harder to do that though the further on i get :haha: 

awww its nice to see they get on really well.. i cant imagine what its like when they fight though :dohh: Its bad enough with these two :rofl: 

oh no are you ok with home schooling hun? or did dh just get his own way on that one? 

that is AMAZING about the modeling! I cant wait to see picured <3 you are absolutely gorgeous in all your pics hun <3 

We've not been upto much at all just getting sorted for christmas and baby and Seths birthday! Cant believe its not far away now :wohoo: Oh and a tonne of hospital appointments.. iv been there every week for like the last 5 weeks :haha: Im hoping i get some more info and dates on Tuesday. I hate that theyve switched my consultant so now i have no idea who im getting or what they are like xx


----------



## sethsmummy

hope everyone is ok :D xx


----------

